#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-07
<llj> morning all
<yorua007> 大家早上好
<Oicebot> 早安, yorua007樣
<Loongjiang> 大家看下这篇文章,有何感想http://hi.baidu.com/dianlanxian444/blog/item/4e3d560da57c70de7bcbe1a3.html
<Loongjiang> 大家看下这篇文章,http://hi.baidu.com/dianlanxian444/blog/item/4e3d560da57c70de7bcbe1a3.html
<flay> 想象力太丰富了
<Loongjiang> flay: 什么想象力,这是从大的方面解决问题
<flay> 反光镜能产生多大压力的蒸汽，知不知道汽轮机进口要多大压力 你烧过锅炉没有
<Loongjiang> flay: 我是说集中,一面不行,千千万万面总可以吧
<Loongjiang> flay: 你说,一个太阳灶才多大面积
<flay> 那也就不算低成本了 你那不是自相矛盾的
<Loongjiang> flay: 相当低成本了
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 平均太阳能收回成本所需时间为11年
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<flay> 我们可以造一艘口朝下的船只,重量够的话就会沉到水面以下
<flay> 这。。谁告诉你的 重量大就会沉
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 可以即时利用i
<Loongjiang> flay: 这是常识
<Loongjiang> flay: 不用谁告诉
<flay> 你知不知道在水下生活要穿什么衣服啊  难道天天穿潜水服啊
<xiamx> 想法不错，可行性较低
<flay> 你知不知道有浮力这个东西 你说的那是实心的吧
<Loongjiang> flay: 我可能没表达清楚,当然不需要穿潜水服,我们可以不接触水的
<Loongjiang> flay: 我是说可以重力大于浮力
<flay> 你的意思是在水底做个隔层
<Loongjiang> flay: 只要有足够的空间,我们完全可以不接触水的,
<xiamx> 密度密度
<Loongjiang> flay: 意思是说,只要有足够的空间,我们可以生活在空气中,只是气压要比地面上要大些
<Loongjiang> flay: 你把一只水杯口朝下按进水中,就会明白我的意思了
<flay> 请问你那样需要多少成本呢  这完全是不可行的方案
<flay> 你当这和做实验那样好玩 搞不好要死人的
<Loongjiang> flay: 请问你在北就买一套房需要多少成本呢
<flay> 这跟买房有联系吗 买不起就不买
<ofan> Loongjiang: 第一个已经有了
<Loongjiang> flay: 我头个顶一口大锅,就可以在水中潜十分钏
<Loongjiang> ofan: 第一个是谁
<flay> 还有第三个 请问你那个氢能源从哪里搞 你当空气里很多啊
<Loongjiang> flay: 恩,这个我也没想清楚
<ofan> Loongjiang: http://baike.baidu.com/view/3408080.htm
<Loongjiang> 大家看下这篇文章http://hi.baidu.com/dianlanxian444/blog/item/4e3d560da57c70de7bcbe1a3.html
<flay> 目前还没有一种很廉价的制氢的方法 但是这个应该会突破的 要找到一种催化剂能把水分解就ok了  哈哈
<Loongjiang> 呵呵,我说可行吧,原来有人行在先
<ofan> http://wl.zxxk.com/Article/1005/101536.shtml
<ofan> 氢气不易储存
<flay> 看一下最后一句
<flay> 什么不易储存 液态的
<Loongjiang> flay: 如能有廉价的电力,氢可以低成本制作
<ofan> 易制取，但很不容易储存
<flay> 储存不是问题，就摆一钢瓶就可以了
<ofan> 。。
<Loongjiang> ofan: 不是有英国人发明用高分子材料充当储存载体了么
<ofan> 储存是氢能的最大的问题
<flay> 关键是电力怎么会廉价呢  太阳能技术目前还不成熟
<ofan> 已经很成熟了
<Loongjiang> flay: 不是那个意思,问题是怎样把一般的氢气放进鐕瓶呢
<flay> 这都讨论些啥啊  科幻小说啊 哈哈
<ofan> 现在家家都装个太阳能热水器
<flay> 加压 液化 这个目前工业上已经没问题了  但是还是很危险的
<ofan> 问题这是氢气..
<Loongjiang> flay: 所以,成本是个问题,没可能家家都装个加压液化装置
<ofan> 氢气:熔点-259.14℃,沸点-252.8℃
<flay> 不需要那么多吧  就跟液化气一样
<ofan> 接近绝对零度~
<Loongjiang> flay:
<flay> 你那个要看压力的  压力升高后沸点会升高的
<ofan> 你可以算一算需要多大压力
<Loongjiang> 高分子材料存储是个好办法,
<ofan> 就算液化了 这个过程本身消耗的能量就比储存的能量可能还要多
<flay> 这个不是问题 我见过很多搞这个的
<ofan> 那是别的物质
<flay> 其实在很多工厂里面 氢气都是副产物 好多都直接排到大气了的
<ofan> 不同的物质 有不同的性质
<flay> 是氢气液化然后充到钢瓶里卖
<Loongjiang> 第一个已经可行,那水中建筑呢,
<despot> 。
<despot> 电源健坏掉的情况下怎么开机？
<lifeng> 正在讨论储氢材料
<wiiw> despot: 短接一下就OK
<despot> 怎么短接？
<despot> 能详细的说下么？
<lemonhall> despot: 换一个电源键。。。
<despot> 现在急用啊
<lifeng> 比这更不爽的问题是，机箱上并排有两个电源键，不知道按哪个= =
<lemonhall> despot: 换一个电源键。。。找到电源开关。。
<Loongjiang> lifeng:
<lemonhall> despot: 剪断和电源开关链接的两根线
<despot> 现在我把机箱弄开了，顺着电源线能找到一个插头
<lemonhall> despot: 露出金属线，注意不要用手触碰的情况下。。。让它们两个接触一下。。应该就叫端接了
<lemonhall> despot: 你开关坏了，找电源的麻烦干嘛？
<lemonhall> despot: 电源坏了再去弄电源，开关坏了找开关。。。。
<OT_iux> despot: 那个插头是插在主板上的一个信号线而已。电源坏掉的情况下，短接一下马上断开，CPU会识别这个信号然后开机的
<lemonhall> despot: 奥，那个小插头啊，那你可以试试，用金属线直接连接那个插头。。
<despot> OK
<ofan> Eclipse 和MyEclipse有什么区别？
<leaveboy> ..
<leaveboy> 下划线的兄弟很多啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 一个是官方的版本，一个已经打包好了很多插件，另外后者貌似要钱
<ofan> 奥
<lemonhall> ofan: 你开发J2EE用后者省心些，就是DEBIAN和UBUNTU的关系吧。。不知道这么比喻对不对
<roylez_> http://i.min.us/ij3BMK.jpg
<ofan> lemonhall: 推荐几个插件~
<lemonhall> roylez_: 额。。。。你需要贷款？银行需要。。。。
<ofan> ...
<lemonhall> roylez_: 这个最囧。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 额，我不搞J2EE，也不怎么玩JAVA，只会写一点儿ANDROID的东西
<ofan> lemonhall: 我就是搞android..
<lemonhall> ofan: 那ECLIPSE就够了。。。MYECLIPSE那些东西都多余
<ofan> lemonhall: eclipse启动要两分钟..
<lemonhall> ofan: 你机器啥配置？这么悲伤。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 一分钟吧.. 现在
<lemonhall> ofan: 启动起来就好了，主频越高越好，内存越大越好，另外想办法看看能不能调整一下JVM的内存选项，多分给它些内存。。。搜些优化的帖子，最后就是忍耐吧
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 准备搜罗一下插件 全装上
<leaveboy> eclipse太变态来
<ofan> 一次性bt到底..
<leaveboy> 还是别用了
<leaveboy> 啦
<leaveboy> 啦
<lemonhall> ofan: http://www.javaeye.com/topic/756538
<^k^> ⇪ title: 优化JVM参数提高eclipse运行速度 - Java综合 - Java - JavaEye论坛
<lemonhall> ofan: 你装那么多插件干嘛？开发android不需要啊。。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你这周末也没露面阿
<ofan> lemonhall: 还想试试别的开发，c++,python== 装上去爽爽...
<lemonhall> xiamx: 周末我一直在啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，个人自由
<xiamx> lemonhall, 可能没跟你对上时差...周末一直睡懒觉
<ofan> lemonhall: 这么复杂，不开发java不需要配置这么多吧‘
<Fivesheep_> eclipse从8年前开始用它的时候就一直是那么慢.. 这么多年来硬件速度已经提升了不知道多少个档次了
<lemonhall> ofan: 不复杂吧。。就是启动加几个参数而已，照抄就OK了
<ofan> lemonhall: 没有ini文件..
<ofan> lemonhall: 怎么配置android的路径，设置sdk路径创建不了项目..
<lemonhall> ofan: 混蛋。。。你是在LINUX下装的吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 必须在linux下啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 最新的SDK是零配置啊。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 我从源里装的sdk
<lemonhall> ofan: 你在说什么啊 = =什么的SDK？
<ofan> lemonhall: android的
<lemonhall> ofan: 按官网的教程一步步来吧，你这个等级的。。。没有理由犯这种事情吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 。。。
<ofan> 还是看教程~
 * lemonhall 混蛋，怎么官网都被墙了。。。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神啊
<Kandu> xiamx: 捕捉 SigHup 信號唄
<leaveboy> hehe
<leaveboy> 网络短了
<leaveboy> 上不了greader了
<leaveboy> anyone here
<Kandu> xiamx: 剛剛寫了個微型的，用 ./knohup xchat 這樣命令啟動的，關閉控制終端也沒事。 http://machinelife.org/osc/knohup.pas.htm
<xiamx> Kandu, 这个跟 xchat& disown 最大的区别是什么？
<lemonhall> Kandu: 干嘛的？
<Kandu> xiamx: 我不知道 disown 是什麼
<xiamx> Kandu, 在你的bash里试试， xchat& 回车 disown 回车，关闭shell
 * xiamx 抱怨 在猪八戒发未托管赏金任务的审核时间这么长
<lemonhall> xiamx: 唔，好用。。。。终端关掉后，XCHAT还在
<Kandu> xiamx: 看了下 jobs 發現它沒在了。好像 disown 是用來使得某個作業脫離當前 session 的
<jyf19871> xiamx: 你在猪八戒真的赚到钱了么
<xiamx> jyf19871, 赚不到钱吗？ 我不是接任务，是发
<jyf19871> xiamx: 我看他那个规则对开发者太不公平了 发布者完全可以搞到想用的东西以后不给钱 额
<xiamx> Kandu,  lemonhall, 这是从roylez那学来的
<Kandu> xiamx: 所以關閉終端後，不會發 sighup 給那個進程。而我剛做的是沒脫離當前 session ,不過直接忽略 sighup 信號，不做默認的退出動作
<xiamx> jyf19871, 呃，反正我是买家 哈哈
<jyf19871> http://group.mtime.com/queen/discussion/1372942/    人间凶器大集合
<xiamx> jyf19871, 猪八戒上好像每个人的薪酬都很低。。
<jyf19871> xiamx: 低也没啥阿 关键是买家有太多理由可以推脱了 假如你要美术作品 更是如此
<ofan> jyf19871: 哪有凶器？
<xiamx> jyf19871, 所以我不大喜欢悬赏任务
<jyf19871> ofan: 你自己看 胸器 至少F 额
<jyf19871> xiamx: 可是我想做国外的悬赏的 捞点美元
<xiamx> jyf19871, 这种形式是让人家先做东西，然后你挑，做的不好的就等于白做了
<xiamx> jyf19871, 国外基本没有悬赏的，都是要term的
<jyf19871> xiamx: 什么term
<jyf19871> xiamx: 对
<ofan> jyf19871: 奇怪我chrome打不开主题..
<jyf19871> xiamx: 关键是国内许多买家用了你的以后还说做得不好
<jyf19871> ofan: 吃点猪蹄补补吧
<xiamx> jyf19871, 卖家报价，买家选一人。两人定好薪酬和交稿日期，签合同。卖家注入资金的，查稿后解冻薪酬
<tenzu> jyf19871: 我点不开帖子
<wiiw> mtime 我也点不开贴子
<xiamx> mtime是电影版的豆瓣么。。
<wiiw> 3P
 * xiamx 猪八戒你要审核到何时...我三天之后就得用的...
<jyf19871> xiamx: 那如果不符合怎么办
<xiamx> lemonhall, jyf19871 , buyvm还剩下最后一个stock http://doesbuyvmhavestock.com/
<jyf19871> tenzu: 额 我是reader看的
<lemonhall> xiamx: 不买了。。。
<Kandu> jyf19871: 你名字咋帶尾巴了？
<jyf19871> xiamx: 你这个骗子 buyvm的价格我点了去以后就不行了
<tenzu> jyf19871: 哦了
<jyf19871> Kandu: 刚才系统卡死 直接重启 所以现在进来自动带尾巴了
<xiamx> jyf19871, 不符合要求的话卖家改，直到合适
<xiamx> lemonhall, jyf19871 我前天趁机又入手了一个 15$/year的
<jyf19871> xiamx: 你怎么买？我没美元账户
<xiamx> jyf19871, 我在国外
<jyf19871> xiamx: 额 找个支持人民币的给我用吧 我可不敢用信用卡去买 号码被钓鱼就麻烦了
<xiamx> jyf19871, buyvm支持支付宝了..
<lemonhall> jyf19871: 人家支持支付宝的。。好吧
<lemonhall> jyf19871: 不行就去办一张VISA卡，OK？？？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 你學 c++ 多久啦
<lemonhall> Kandu: 0天
<Kandu> ?_?
<ofan> lag 24
<lifeng> Teach Yourself C++ in 21 Days
<jyf19871> xiamx: 上次没看到 支持支付宝就好
<jyf19871> xiamx: 现在还有么 我想去买个用来挂米
<xiamx> jyf19871, 前天有300个新vps，4个小时没了200个
<jyf19871> BuyVM 128MB ($15/year):      none      Sold Out
<jyf19871> wtf
<xiamx> jyf19871, 现在已经没了
<jyf19871> xiamx: 下次帮我留意了 要不我先打给你钱 你帮我直接买
<xiamx> jyf19871, 此vps非常抢手。。
<jyf19871> 不过有个yardvps好像也是15刀一年阿
<jyf19871> xiamx: 这个超卖严重不
<xiamx> jyf19871, 你平时就挂着他们的irc吧，有的话人家会公布的
<xiamx> jyf19871, buyvm不超卖, yard不知道
<xiamx> jyf19871, yard没有 ipv6
<if_else> 我哥，像把他的 小黑出了，他是 2010年1月买的，7k，现在5k出手，换apple
<if_else> 可有人感兴趣？没有算了，我只是进点小弟之责，淘宝连接：http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail.htm?item_num_id=9467733837
<jyf19871> xiamx: 额 不超卖阿 那是很超值阿 irc在哪里呢
<jyf19871> if_else: 额 给你哥量下体温吧
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍣ 
<ofan_> 显卡不太行
<xiamx> jyf19871,  irc.sorata.dairc.us , #frantech
<jyf19871> xiamx: 这些15刀的在哪里卖？ buyvm.com首页只有24刀一年的
<xiamx> jyf19871, 卖完了阿
<jyf19871> xiamx: 但是24刀也不错 我点进去看又不知道去哪里购买了
<xiamx> jyf19871, 24一个月
<jyf19871> $24/y  xiamx
<xiamx> jyf19871, 你看错了..
<jyf19871> xiamx: 你自己上 buyvm.com看 第一个
<if_else> jyf19871: 兄，你这话，太伤人了
<jyf19871> if_else: 良药苦口利于心
<leaveboy> ls
<if_else> jyf19871: 兄，你的话，好有哲理啊阿。gmail给我
<jyf19871> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82845    xiamx你自己看
<iGoogle> 2.6.35-28 谁用的
<jyf19871> if_else: 我怕你打击报复 不给
<xiamx> 小黑是 thinkpad?
<if_else> xiamx: yes
<NoIE> http://www.voanews.com/chinese/news/20110306-LIBYA-117499753.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<NoIE> 美国之音的网站已经启用THML5播放视频了，可惜被墙，看不到。。。
<if_else> jyf19871: 兄，你看我像那种小人吗？哎
<xiamx> 我觉得thinkpad挺好的...不比平过差阿
<if_else> jyf19871: 交朋友而已。现在的人，都活在茧中啊阿
<if_else> xiamx: 他要做 apple 开发
<xiamx> thinkpad可以装OSX86吧
<jyf19871> if_else: 人心隔肚皮 还是小心点好
<FrankLv> xiamx: 黑苹果不太稳定的，而且容易crash
<xiamx> 等我选了专业课也置个本本
<jyf19871> xiamx: 看了那图没有？
<jyf19871> 我感觉那个24刀的不错阿
<lainme> jyf19871: ......buyvm.net
<jyf19871> lainme: 额？
<jyf19871> lainme: 那buyvm.com是什么
<xiamx> jyf19871, 你去了一个钓鱼网站..
<jyf19871> xiamx: wtf
<xiamx> jyf19871, http://buyvm.net/
<xiamx> jyf19871, shame on you..
<if_else> jyf19871: 我蛋痛
<jyf19871> if_else: 这个可以找男科医院
<if_else> xiamx: 不清楚，apple 不怎么懂
<jyf19871> xiamx: 可是那个buyvm.com的24刀的感觉也不错
<jyf19871> 不过既然是phishing domain 倒是有点怕了
<xiamx> jyf19871, 那个是钓鱼站....
<xiamx> jyf19871, 建议你装 WOT插件
<jyf19871> xiamx: buyvm其他的vm超卖么？
<jyf19871> 感觉那个 3.5/m的也不错
<jyf19871> 2.5*78 = 273/y
<xiamx> jyf19871, 都不超，他们的硬件成本便宜，都是从newegg上买的，所以你要经常备份数据
<jyf19871> xiamx: 可是其他的供应商难道不能从newegg上买？
<jyf19871> 我想要那种 unmanaged vps
<jyf19871> 尽量压缩人力成本
<xiamx> jyf19871, 以稳定为主的供应商不选择newegg
<NoIE> 我是外行，我觉得政府用跟踪手机的方式预防茉莉花革命的方法很蠢，因为参加示威的人可以把手机关掉。
<jyf19871> xiamx: unmanaged vps会吧 有没有什么推荐的
<jyf19871> NoIE: 但是1， 大多数人不晓得；2，其实是震慑作用，就跟大狼狗放在那一样，其实你带把刀还怕砍不死狼狗？
<xiamx> jyf19871, burstnet...?
<NoIE> jyf19871: 有理。
<jyf19871> xiamx: 超卖严重 我ssh上去太卡了 我那个还是1G的呢
<xiamx> jyf19871, 也是... 不过流量超级大。。
<lainme> ……
<lainme> 我的不卡不超卖，但是速度只有2M，限制的
<jyf19871> xiamx: 我跟你说 那个就跟联通一样 经常乱报数字的 额
<jyf19871> lainme: 你的哪个？？
<xiamx> jyf19871, 反正我用着 buyvm很舒服
<lainme> jyf19871: rapidxen.net，比较贵，$6。流量不限，但限速
<xiamx> 限速最恶心了。。
<xiamx> 1 IPv6 /64 netblock assigned on request ，这么多的Ipv6...
<jyf19871> lainme: 我就挂一些域名 你让我买个400多的 额
<jyf19871> lainme: 限速是限接入么 做服务器的话 要对外服务 只有2m怎么够
<lainme> jyf19871: 你问，我就说说。我也在想要不要换
<jyf19871> lainme: 那你那个也是unmanaged vps?
<lainme> jyf19871: 这种价范围的基本都是吧
<jyf19871> lainme: 没有更便宜的么 我自己都懂这些 压根不需要技术支持 额
<jyf19871> 内存小点没关系 不做web
<lainme> jyf19871: 这个我没法说，毕竟低价的跑路的也多。我只用过这个
<jyf19871> lainme: 呵呵 跑路的 老外也有坏人哈
<jyf19871> 国外有什么发布小任务的平台么 我想去赚点美元 养个vps
<xiamx> jyf19871, 你还不如跟我做..
<jyf19871> xiamx: 跟你做什么
<jyf19871> xiamx: 我不卖菊花
<xiamx> jyf19871, 国外的case
<jyf19871> xiamx: 那你是做什么类型的case阿 我要小任务 不想做project
<xiamx> jyf19871, 你的菊花也没人要
<xiamx> jyf19871, 就是小任务
<jyf19871> xiamx: 那你刚才说的那个太有歧义了
<jyf19871> xiamx: 那可以说来听听 gtalk联系
<xiamx> jyf19871, 谁让你满脑子龌龊。。
<jyf19871> xiamx: 你把这句发给大家看看 10个有9个都是那样想 额
<bao_> <xiamx> jyf19871, 你还不如跟我做..
<bao_> <jyf19871> xiamx: 跟你做什么
<bao_> <jyf19871> xiamx: 我不卖菊花
 * lemonhall http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/871490442/
<lemonhall> http://w.qq.com/
<drdi> mini版webqq不错啊 很清爽
<pocoyo> linux里可以超频不？
<imadper> 同志们，大家说，考研好还是去工作好？
<imadper> pocoyo: 老牛，你这，超频不在bios里超频嘛？
<jyf19871> imadper: 你都这么问了 那还是工作吧
<imadper> jyf19871: 为啥？
<pocoyo> imadper: 笔记本里 bios里没有调的地方
<jyf19871> imadper: 这说明你对研究没啥兴趣 完全是找个地方混而已
<imadper> jyf19871: 我嘞个去，你这名字怎么多了个1？
<pocoyo> imadper: 想考研的都不会去会你这话。
<imadper> jyf19871: 确实，没啥兴趣，不过哪个出路好？
<jyf19871> imadper: 多了个尾巴
<jyf19871> 既然没兴趣 就不要读书了
<imadper> pocoyo: 这个，主要是纠结...
<imadper> jyf19871: 嗯~好吧~
<imadper> jyf19871: 你是 jyf1987？
<jyf19871> 恩
<imadper> jyf19871: ....额...好吧~
<jyf1987> 看 我认证了
<imadper> jyf1987: 好吧，其实刚才我已经相信你了...
<jyf1987> 我是为了进#python 跟你没关系
<imadper> 。。。。。。。。。。
 * imadper      
<NoIE> test
<pocoyo> NoIE: 什么叫屈辱，一个国家被杀死这么多人，连个像样的统计都懒得做，这叫屈辱；一个国家能将政府的罪责和三千万人命推脱为自然灾害，这叫屈辱；一个国家有着荒唐到让人无法理解的十年动乱，如今却没有人为此负责，没有人敢公正的评价历史，这叫屈辱；一个国家用坦克碾碎民主的呼声，把枪口对准几千个大学生，这叫屈辱；一个国å
 * imadper 老k，来t人
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 研究换国籍
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 研究到水下居住
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 是不错呀
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 水下商品房,看我的文章
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 要去海里才行
<jyf1987> 海洋产出蛋白质也不错
<Loongjiang> http://hi.baidu.com/dianlanxian444/blog/item/4e3d560da57c70de7bcbe1a3.html
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 不是有种澡类叫做螺旋澡吗,可称为长生果呢
<quanru> 有人用empathy嗎  自己下載的主題如何改字體大小...
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 那不是问题
<imadper> jyf1987: 话说，如果去工作的话，是程序员好，还是dba好？那个轻松些？
<imadper> jyf1987: 我现在大二，还没有固定方向
<jyf1987> imadper: 取决于运气 dba貌似轻松 可是老半夜给你报警就郁闷了
<imadper> jyf1987: ...半夜...
<iwifer> 程序员死得快一些
<iwifer> dba...
<jyf1987> imadper: 半夜数据库坏了 当然找你 我们程序员回家就回家了
<jyf1987> 你做dba不来不行的 呵呵
<imadper> jyf1987: 额。那就算了...
<imadper> jyf1987: 这种现象很多嘛？
<iwifer> dba下班了也是下班了的
<imadper> iwifer: 你的意思是，半夜不用跑过去？
<iwifer> 不用
<iwifer> 至少我们这里不用
<imadper> iwifer: 嗯...那估计得有人值班吧？
<iwifer> 下班就是下班
<iwifer> 法定的
 * imadper 好公司...
<iwifer> 值班有人
<jyf1987> 所以我说是看运气的麻
<jyf1987> 至少我看一个dba的博客是 有半夜跑去的
<jyf1987> 反正做运维类的都有这破事
<imadper> jyf1987: ..那人太丧了...
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 什么不是问题
<jyf1987> imadper: 这种事有什么办法
<imadper> jyf1987: 那你平时都是干啥工作？
<imadper> jyf1987: 天天写代码，泡irc？
 * imadper 先去吃饭了~
<jyf1987> imadper: 写代码吧 我是做后端 代码量要小许多
<imadper> jyf1987: 后端？啥的后端？
<jyf1987> imadper: 类似数据库的角色 只是加了很重的逻辑
<imadper> jyf1987: ok，那你这样平时辛苦不？要啥技术？
<jyf1987> imadper: 不用技术 猴子都可以做的
<imadper> jyf1987: ....猴子你好....
<jyf1987> imadper: 恩 你好 长臂猿
<imadper> jyf1987: ....
<bao_> ubuntu哪个软件可以边下载边看的
<bao_> 类似QVOD
<DaBao> PPS在 /tmp 下的某文件夹中有下载的视频
 * edison0354 GNOME 3.0没有最小化按钮了……
 * edison0354 果断还得换窗口装饰器
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我不早给你说过了么
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，忘了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 换啥啊。。。UBUNTU就不会启动GNOME3的GNOME-SHELL。。怕啥
<edison0354> lemonhall: UB更狠……直接是UNITY
<lemonhall> edison0354: 可以一边儿享受GNOME3的程序和底层带来的快速开发的好处，一边儿不用GNOME-SHELL
<lemonhall> edison0354: Unity我觉得还可以接受。。。Gonome-Shell我是真的觉得让我平时切换窗口的时间延长到了3、4秒以上。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 果断等六月份的Lion
<edison0354> lemonhall: unity把窗口按钮扔在panel上不爽
<edison0354> lemonhall: 最大化的时候
<edison0354> lemonhall: 表示unity和gnome shell都没用过
 * edison0354 PPA抓狂死了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我最常用的是回到桌面这个按钮
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我受MAC的影响，给回到桌面，切换桌面，全屏排列窗口都设了边角触发器
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求教程。。。你给GNOME2设置了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 回到桌面是我认为最有用的功能
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哪里设置？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 等等，我错了，我用的是compiz
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我也是啊。。怎么设置？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，compiz设置中心装没？
<lemonhall> edison0354: CompizConfig?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 其实ubuntu tweak也可以设的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354: and then?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 在每个功能里面都能设置键盘触发，鼠标触发，边角触发三种阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。不太懂。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 窗口管理下面的缩放这个功能很好的，你用没？跟MAC那边学来的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你打开compiz config
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我就用它打开了窗口预览，窗口最小化时渐变效果
 * microcai 求好的博客软件
<edison0354> lemonhall: 常规>常规选项>功能键
 * microcai 我指的是建站软件，不是XMLRPC 客户端
<microcai> lemonhall:  有么？
<jyf1987> microcai: 自己手工编辑就可以了
<microcai> jyf1987: 不行
<edison0354> lemonhall: 里面就有个显示桌面，看那个是个显示器图标的那个，然后自己绑定就行了
<microcai> jyf1987:  没那个精力
<jyf1987> microcai: 那你在github上搞个账户吧 别人可以看到你什么时候更新了什么的 就拿那个保存blog
<lemonhall> edison0354: 娘的，真好用。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这真是好用。。。。
<microcai> jyf1987:  ?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 都是从MAC那边学来的
<microcai> jyf1987:   github  不是老早就有了
 * edison0354 所以大家以后不要再做苹果黑了
<Carter_> 哈哈 我终于进来了！！！
<Carter_> 刚才还在那边跟老外说话呢
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你还设置了个什么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 把窗口缩放和工作区切换也绑定了边角触发吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我用过半年的黑苹果。。多少有些不太方便。。主要是要用VS，还有就是机器不给力，所以最后换了WIN7
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我习惯用四个角触发
<Carter_> 请问这个8000的端口以后会不会不好用呢？ 要是不好用，用什么端口呢?
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> edison0354: 咋不做黑苹果了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我意思是不要再BS水果了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我终于注册到acfun的帐号了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 内牛满面
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我只看到窗口的了，切换桌面的在哪里？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我只看到窗口的了，切换工作区的在哪里？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 视口切换工具那里吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 窗口缩放在窗口管理>缩放
<edison0354> lemonhall: 要是足够蛋疼也可以绑定几个命令，在常规>命令那里
<lemonhall>  edison0354 我开始理解了，为何UBUNTU不起用GNOME-SHELL了。。。这个已经足够了啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, acfun 開放注冊了好吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 现在已经关了
<edison0354> lemonhall: gnome-shell好像也有这个功能的吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 至少我觉得gnome-shell在某些方面仿水果仿的比compiz好
<microcai> edison0354:  gnome-shell 比 unity 好多了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 1010以前默认的WM也还是metacity阿
<edison0354> microcai: 表示都没用过
<microcai> edison0354:  就是最大化的时候不搞全局菜单很不爽
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 那当然，虽说两个都不咋的，可定制性都太差
<edison0354> microcai: unity是global menu阿
<microcai> edison0354: 可我只希望最大化的窗口是 global menu 啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我好傻啊，现在才会用compiz.....好多快捷键都不知道。。真傻了
<edison0354> microcai: 哦
<edison0354> microcai: 习惯就好，我已经习惯了mac的全局global menu了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 没必要开太多，我立方体省马的都不用的
<Colin-shzsc> 神马
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 我开了，但是基本不用
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 不过这个东西是泡MM利器阿！
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 用fvwm？
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: e17?
<happyaron> edison0354: 你咋还没泡到呢。。。
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 在自习室，立方体那么一转~
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 我啥都没开。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 资源太少了
<lemonhall> Colin-shzsc: 根本就不会用。。。
<microcai> Colin-shzsc:  ... ... 他那个叫炫耀。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 还是 compiz，只是开了一点点自己需要的东西
<jyf1987> edison0354: 长得不行 没人看你
<leaveboy> jy
<leaveboy> jyf1987: ...
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<Carter_>  什么下载工具好一些？ 跟win下的迅雷差不多？ 有ui界面的
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> edison0354: 去北邮找？
<edison0354> happyaron: ………………
<Colin-shzsc> Carter_: 资源神马的就是炒概念
<rykkano> 迅雷离线
<leaveboy> Carter_: 不告诉你
<happyaron> edison0354: release party不是来挺多么
<edison0354> happyaron: 我们俩学校就是苦难兄弟
 * happyaron ;-)
<edison0354> happyaron: 没几个阿
<leaveboy> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Carter_> 。。。
<leaveboy> 有什么好的东西推荐下
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你好好吧compiz config的每个插件选项都看看吧……
<leaveboy> edison0354: 那个没啥看透
<edison0354> leaveboy: 啥？
<leaveboy> edison0354: compiz config
<leaveboy> edison0354: 那个搞几天就没意思了
<edison0354> leaveboy: 是啊
<edison0354> leaveboy: 问题是他有好多实用的功能都没发掘出来……
<leaveboy> edison0354: 这个同意
<edison0354> leaveboy: 所以我让他挨着看看~:-D
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 我就等于没用，我刚知道SUPER+TAB。。。是那么好看。。。
<leaveboy> UBUNTU新版本的wm变了，感觉不行
<leaveboy> lemonhall: S+鼠标
<edison0354> leaveboy: 截图？
<Carter_> edison0354：兄弟是这样吗？
<leaveboy> lemonhall: S+方向键常用
<edison0354> Carter_: 是的……
<Carter_> edison0354：^_^ 谢谢你了
<edison0354> Carter_: 不客气:)
<leaveboy> edison0354: 就是桌面切换
 * lemonhall 不是一般的好用，这个边角触发，增加效率。。。睡觉去了
<edison0354> leaveboy: 我是桌面中建+panel上的widget
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 对了，还能设置缩放到桌面的动画效果……
<leaveboy> edison0354: 直接命令行启动
<edison0354> leaveboy: 恩
<leaveboy> edison0354: awesome比较好用
<edison0354> leaveboy: 我14寸的16：9屏
<leaveboy> 前段时间在别人那得知这个东西的，用了感觉很顺手
<leaveboy> 我的好像也是
<edison0354> leaveboy: 那还用平铺式……
<leaveboy> edison0354: 操作比较快
<leaveboy> edison0354: 键盘控，而且多显示器切换也比较方便
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 多显示器?有钱人
<leaveboy> MaskRay:公司的
<leaveboy> 刚刚看了，我的分辨率是1.6
<MaskRay> 小屏幕更需要 tiling wm
<calebot> 小屏幕用 tiling 太占空间鸟
<calebot> evilwm++
<jyf1987> calebot: 少划点就是了
<flay> 额 evilwm表示太精致了
<MaskRay> calebot: 我是全屏的用法
<lemonhall> 够了。。。。
 * lemonhall 边缘启动显示桌面。。很有用，更自然了
<MaskRay> tiling 只是为了自动最大化和充分利用空间,不是划分空间给不同应用
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我就是为了同时跑不同程序 并且不失去焦点
<jyf1987> 而用tiling wm
<MaskRay> 我应用比较少,就 xterm emacs firefox evince/apvlv,都是全屏的,用 jump-or-exec 切换
<leaveboy> 终端翻译软件大家都在用什么
<jyf1987> 自己写的fy
<jyf1987> fy.py 额
<leaveboy> jyf1987: 调用什么程序
<imdiot> leaveboy: sdcv
<leaveboy> imdiot: 这个要下字典
<void1> 那还不如直接sdcv...
<calebot> google 有 cli 的, 可以调用
<imdiot> leaveboy: 什么翻译不都是需要字典的么
<leaveboy> calebot: 说的那个是在线的
<leaveboy> 其实在线的比较好点
<imdiot> leaveboy: 断网的时候还是需要离线的来以防万一
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 直接提交到google translate获得json返回分析下就好了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 大家好 现在你们用的是什么端口？
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Carter_Hou_Ubunt蜀黍
<jyf1987> http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/python/fy.py  自己拿去改改吧
<leaveboy> jyf1987: UbuntuTrslate
<leaveboy> 开源的一个
<leaveboy> 感觉还不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 小窗
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 额 管他那么多
<jyf1987> 国外程序员收入如何来着
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 请问我的笔记本的驱动再哪能找到阿？ 东芝的
<leaveboy> :-)
<leaveboy> jyf1987: 看了一下脚本，听不错的
<leaveboy> jyf1987: 和国内一样数目一样
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 玩玩而已
<leaveboy> jyf1987: 只是单位不一样
<calebot> 单位不一样++
<jyf1987> 额  单位不一样啥意思
<jyf1987> 我没发计算器程序阿
<leaveboy> jyf1987: ï¿¥ | $
<jyf1987> #python里那个管理员说他一个月9000刀样子 额
<edison0354> jyf1987: 薪水？
<jyf1987> 恩
<jyf1987> 另外一个人也是
<edison0354> jyf1987: 好多……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 9K RMB都很多了……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 考虑他的工作年限应该是不多吧 你要想想国内9k的人才几年
<calebot> 物价不同啊
<jyf1987> 那是
<jyf1987> 老外人力成本高 呵呵
<leaveboy> 还是物依稀为贵，人也不例外
<calebot> http://www.bigmacindex.org/2010-big-mac-index.html # 麦当劳巨无霸指数
<calebot> 帝国主义对俺们赤果果的剥削啊
<microcai> calebot:  人家在米国 就不会，为何到了中国就会了么？
<ofan> 貌似国内便宜？
<microcai> calebot:  人家在米国 就不会，为何到了中国就会了呢？
<calebot> microcai: 谁剥削自己人啊？
<microcai> ofan: 国内更贵
<calebot> 当然要到国外剥削
<microcai> calebot:  .. 国内还不是自己人承包的啊
<leaveboy> 到国内就是便宜，但是是贵啦
<microcai> gentoo 的 bug 在升级 ... 目前访问不了
<iwifer> ICEWM
 * microcai gentoo 的 bug 在升级 ... 目前访问不了
<leaveboy> joec4i:还是ipv6
<ofan> microcai: 这个表里数据能看出来？
<microcai> ofan:  http://bugs.gentoo.org/index.html
<leaveboy> iwifer: ICEWM怎么啦
<iwifer> ICEWM 好像很久都没更新了
<iwifer> 有没有ICEWM的FANS在？
<calebot> iwifer: 试试 cvs?
<iwifer> 我想问那个MAIL NOTIFICATION 现在支持GMAIL了没有
<jyf1987> 是不是有台服务器挂了
 * Oicebot 对jyf1987说：这真不知道。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, netsplit不是很正常嗎？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 什么意思
<hymnusalae> Oicebot, 是的。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, IRC 上 netsplit 都習以為常的呀……
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 应该是某台服务器短线了
<hymnusalae> Oicebot, 你能被教學嗎？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 你這個 Bot 有學習功能嗎？
<OT_iux> 额，没呢
<if_else> 各位，aria2rc 下载时，使用 Ctrl-Z 将其放到后台后，它还是继续下载的吧，只是输出不在显示在shell里面吧，谢谢
<tenzu> 又见netsplit
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 那這什麽是的不是什麽的都是 random 的？
<nata> hymnusalae: 想问一下，降低xorg的cpu使用率而不影响它的正常功能可能吗？
<hymnusalae> nata, 不知道。我從來不管那個。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。。我真得想找个好玩的IRC机器人来逗乐。。。
<nata> hymnusalae: em...
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 你真有性质
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那你自己找個頻道邀請些個機器人去玩去就是了。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 问题没有好玩的机器人啊。。。这个小O就只回答是不是
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：应该是的吧。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 這戀蘿蔔癖……
<hymnusalae> .oicebot off
<lemonhall> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<lemonhall> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 31.13% (Lv7)
<lemonhall> .oicebot off
<calebot> jrrp
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 需要安装软件的多个版本时似乎麻烦了些,没 gentoo 的 slot?我发现 /usr/local/bin/python 是根据最后安装的 python 版本决定的...
<calebot> MaskRay: binary-based distro 就是看 maintainer 高兴
<calebot> MaskRay: source-based distro 也不是所有软件都提供多版本同时安装
<leaveboy> jrrp
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個不太了解。
<MaskRay> calebot: 我今天在 freebsd 上装了 python 2.6 2.7 3.1 ,发现 /usr/local/bin/python 是根据最后安装的版本决定的...
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有 slot 按名字來的。至于版本的話應該有 python26 python31 這樣的程序吧？
<calebot> MaskRay: 在脚本的 shebang 指定就好
<MaskRay> calebot: gentoo 有 slot,可以装多个版本,像 python 这种 symlink 有 eselect 管理
<calebot> py 2.x 3.x 又不兼容
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 所以我后来用了个恶心方法,在本地弄了个 PATH 优先级高的 symlink, 用 /usr/bin/env python3
<calebot> distro-specific management --
<calebot> distro-spefic management --
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這樣也很好呀。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: gdb 也是, /usr/bin/gdb 是 6.1 的,也要这样 弄一下
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 没有创建 /usr/local/bin/gdb
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你對 gdb 還有要求呀……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我都沒有用過 gdb ……（掩面
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 为了 gdb 7.0+ 的 python 支持,用来调式 stl
 * microcai 刚刚还能上 gmail , 现在不行了
<leaveboy> 今天一天上greader都是断断续续的
<hymnusalae> 這兩天維穩維的有些過了吧。
<leaveboy> 没事看看 德田重男
<edison0354> leaveboy: 这几天的ssl的reader一直在抽风，GFW不知道又想干啥了
<leaveboy> edison0354: 都癫痫了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有辦法，非州人民正在破壞世界大局，人民代表們又很忙不想被打擾，就會這樣。
<ofan> MaskRay: "gdb 7.0+ 的 python 支持"  啥意思？
<MaskRay> ofan: (gdb) p bad
<MaskRay> $2 = std::vector of length 5, capacity 5 = {30, 40, 20, 10, 50}
<ofan> MaskRay: 奥 gdb插件？
<MaskRay> ofan: 7.0 开始支持 python 脚本,有个显示 stl 容器内部结构的插件
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 同问。。竟然还能调试PYTHON？
<MaskRay> ofan: http://sourceware.org/gdb/wiki/STLSupport
<MaskRay> ofan: 第一个(python 插件)是最好用的
<ofan> MaskRay: qt creator里也有个类似的东西，Debugging Helper..
<ofan> 奥 貌似也是用py脚本的..
<liukai> 自己弄个ubuntu的源需要多大的硬盘空间？
<ofan> 500G
<lemonhall> liukai: 小于1T。。。。
<liukai> 1T？太大了...
<liukai> ofan, 500G也不算小了。。。
<ofan> 500G足够
<leaveboy> 装个系统是够啦
<lemonhall> liukai: 1T是指带SRC吧。。。。
<Alexander> 各位大侠，请问用debian怎么用无线上网阿
<jyf1987> 1T才一个硬盘而已
<liukai> 好，多谢，我高一个去
<calebot> 这里有搞 ubuntu 源的？
<liukai> calebot, 实验一下
<calebot> liukai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors # lucid 才 61G
<calebot> The Ubuntu archive, as of 2010-02-19, uses about:  382GB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive.
<calebot> 382 是包含多个版本
<liukai> calebot, 这个只是CD吧
<MaskRay> 如果没有实现 procfs 里的 environ,怎么看一个进程的环境变量
<calebot> liukai: cd 才 39G
<calebot> liukai: 自己看上面那 wiki
<liukai> calebot, 哦，看到了
<Kandu_> liukai: 好人啊，做好了源，地址在論壇公告下吧
<liukai> Kandu, 好
 * tenzu 看到悦姐和茸茸双双离去
<jyf1987> tenzu: 互噜娃
<iGoogle> tenzu: 居然映射
<leaveboy> 好困
<leaveboy> 给个有力的话题吧
<calebot> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=有力的话题
<tenzu> iGoogle: 映射神马？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 他们两个。。。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额
<quanru> 有沒有人有弄過龍井內核的
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: yo
<jyf1987> quanru: 用过
<quanru> jyf1987: 怎麽樣  是不是從官網上下載下來   安裝就可以了   可以跟現有的內核共存?        就是那種開機可以選擇的那種嗎
<roylez_> tenzu: 好困，怎么办
<Muderskiper> roylez_: 头悬梁锥刺股 呵呵
 * roylez_ 下去逛逛去...
<jyf1987> quanru: 是的 有专门的for ubuntu 1004
<lubotu2`> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<jyf1987> quanru: 现在还在我机器上呢 我平时就是用那个内核
<quanru> jyf1987: 那我試試看      你試了  有什麽不一樣 的沒
<quanru> jyf1987: 我今天更新到了38.5的內核
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 求助!!!  我用WUBI装的ubuntu10.10 但没有装上我笔记本的fn驱动和无限驱动,还有触摸板的驱动也没了 ,我是东芝的本...
<jyf1987> quanru: 没啥不一样 我那个笔记本是thinkpad t43 显卡驱动很2 搞不起来opengl 所以游戏没得测试
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 求助!!!  我用WUBI装的ubuntu10.10 但没有装上我笔记本的fn驱动和无线驱动,还有触摸板的驱动也没了 ,我是东芝的本...
<tenzu> roylez_: 找个小妹调戏一下
<quanru> jyf1987: 我想問   龍井的內核所基于的內核是不是很舊?
<jyf1987> quanru: 也不旧吧 貌似发布的时候是很新的阿
<leaveboy> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 硬件哪里扫描下安装
<quanru> jyf1987: 那我去試試了...
<quanru> jyf1987: 謝謝了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> leaveboy: 谢谢 我去试试
<jyf1987> 好说
 * lemonhall UBUNTU待机之后，启动可以，网络是断的，小路由器上的灯也是灭的。。。有人有同样现象么？
<leaveboy> 挂起啦
 * lemonhall 唔
 * lemonhall 难道没人有同样的现象？以前WIN也发生过，休眠之后，网络也跟着断了
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 那是因为在休眠之后，电脑将网口供电给断掉啦，所以网络自然断掉
<roylez_> tenzu: 小妹都嫁人了吧
<quanru> jyf1987:貌似有要求內核是26版本的吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 可以找没嫁人的
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 看来是要改BIOS？
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 你嘛时候回阿
<tenzu> roylez_: 我可以给你介绍一个胖妹
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 可是WIN7没这个问题，也就是说是UBUNTU的ACPI？或者设置什么的？
<tenzu> roylez_: 年底或者明年
<roylez_> tenzu: 有钱不？...
<roylez_> tenzu: http://k.min.us/ijhUPS.jpg
<tenzu> roylez_: 有钱没钱都得回
<roylez_> tenzu: 我说胖妞
<lemonhall> roylez_: ..........
<lemonhall> roylez_: 这律师是个天才
<lemonhall> roylez_: 给你看这个。。。。
<lemonhall> roylez_: http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p871490442.jpg
<tenzu> roylez_: project officer，SGD2500/month
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 你看看电源管理那的设置
<roylez_> lemonhall: 不错
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 哪里的电源管理？WIN7的SLEEP可是正常得很，UBUNTU的电源管理弱智得很，就没几个选项，没提到过网卡
<roylez_> lemonhall: 不过那些贪了钱的职员可能会把帐算在劫匪头上的吧
<roylez_> http://www.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/743315/medium/%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%E4%B9%B0%E6%88%BF.jpg
 * lemonhall 算了，我去UBUNTU主频道问问
<roylez_> tenzu: SGD2500，在坡国，估计除了吃饭就不剩什么了吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 校内省着点每月可以存1800
<roylez_> tenzu: 很不错阿。我现在saving rate还没这么高呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 如果是我的话能剩那么多，因为我是办公室宅男
<roylez_> tenzu: 宅男你很有钱阿
<roylez_> tenzu: meaculpa去了米国，他扬言要“1个空箱子去，2个满箱子回”
<tenzu> roylez_: 箱子里装套子？
<roylez_> tenzu: 不知道，呵呵
<tenzu> roylez_: 可能是用过的
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 老外让我去看dmesg或者是sudo cat /var/log/syslog | less,恩。。。回家去看看
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<calebot> 箱子里装尸体？
<roylez_> calebot: 他上周说，“现在全身上下都是美国货了，刚刚把上海带来的袜子换掉了”
<tenzu> 两个人不同的心态映射出了生和死
<roylez_> calebot: 他说错了，全身上下都是出口美国的中国货了
<leaveboy> lemonhall: :-)
<Kandu> jyf1987: 有空玩 starcraft 不？
<Muderskiper>  /quit
<jyf1987> Kandu: 怎么玩
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我想学cpp 做starcraft bot跟你对打
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我去建服，你來加
<Kandu> jyf1987: 或者上戰網也行
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你玩不？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: .........
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你真蛋疼
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不玩 我在工作阿 大佬 不是你 freelancer
<chowish> jyf1987 星际是cpp做的么？？？
<jyf1987> chowish: 我不知道 但是那个星级api项目是cpp的
<chowish> jyf1987 星际2的还是1的
<chowish> 哦原来是bot
<jyf1987> chowish: 1的 在google code上
<jyf1987> 国外一个什么大学还开课用这个研究人工智能
<jyf1987> 好像是伯克利
<chowish> 玻璃可分校
<chowish> 好像很牛
<chowish> freebsd
<jyf1987> 伯克利 不是玻璃克
<chowish> 我拼音不好 行么………………
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃，你還沒下班？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这才5点阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 可憐人，我原來的那個毛衫廠，4:30 就下班
<jyf1987> Kandu: 可是我们不是毛衫厂阿 再说你不是没长久干下去么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，等你下班，有空不
<roylez_> jyf1987: http://jandan.net/2011/03/07/elder-porn.html
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我也就今天比較有空
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 那个项目最后的研究结果是。。。虫族最牛
<jyf1987> Kandu: 战网怎么上去呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 正版 cd-key
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 是目前 他们现在是无限飞龙打法
<jyf1987> Kandu: 没法 我是盗版的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 那就直接填 ip
<jyf1987> Kandu: 哪天我们玩没界面的吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 都用bot对战 很快活阿
<chowish> 上平台打不好么？？？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 好提議
<jyf1987> 女儿抱怨这不是一份体面的工作，而妻子则担心丈夫的身体是否吃得消，另外对丈夫的老有所为感到高兴。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我们就把对战的数据录下来 至于如何渲染 看引擎了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 设定一套简单规则 和地形算法
<jyf1987> roylez_: 看来咱们不怕失业了
<chowish> jyf1987  连女儿都有了……
<jyf1987> roylez_: 那老太婆为老公老有所为还感到高兴呢
<jyf1987> chowish: 额 70多 孙女都快结婚了吧
<chowish> jyf1987 不信 看名字大概是87年出生的才对 而且很少有上70的码字有这么速度………………
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez_> jyf1987: 崇拜不？
<roylez_> jyf1987: 梦幻职业阿
<jyf1987> chowish: 额 哪个87年出生的
<jyf1987> roylez_: 恩  绝对的阿 每天享受大波妹 不过问题是av男优很累的阿
<jyf1987> roylez_:  上次看过一个男优的要求的 要能喊停就停的 而且拍一场戏要射好多次呢
<roylez_> jyf1987: 再累也值得阿，有妹推，有钱拿...
<jyf1987> roylez_: 你去试试
<roylez_> jyf1987: 不给我机会阿
 * lemonhall 我想去
<jyf1987> roylez_: 我说你试试射那么多 而且要喊停就停
<roylez_> jyf1987: 人或者不就是推妹和赚钱两件事吗
<roylez_> jyf1987: 中出你哪看见有多少...
 * lemonhall 我的梦想是，是男人就去当男优，是女人就吃青春饭，当婊子
<roylez_> lemonhall: 嘛狗屁梦想
<lemonhall> roylez_: 梦想不是什么都可以嘛？好吧，换一个。。做交际花
<roylez_> lemonhall: 这个不错...你得要变性吧...
<user8888> hi，everyone
<lemonhall> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<user8888> good afternoon
<user8888> 这里有人用gmail吗？
<lemonhall> 是不是有个机器人叫小O
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：这真不知道。
<Router2> user8888: 我在用
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Router2姐姐
<Router2> Oicebot: .........
<lemonhall> 88
<Oicebot> 89
<Kandu> jyf1987: 好吧，若我有空
<user8888> 看gmail好像以前就出了一个xoauth认证的功能
<lemonhall> 8888
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lemonhall姐姐
<lemonhall> ..........
<lemonhall> 18
<Oicebot> 19
<user8888> 要怎么使用？
<Router2> user8888: 没注意
<Oicebot> 拜拜, Router2欧吉桑
<Kandu> jyf1987: 還得先學 c艹 呢
<lemonhall> user8888: 唔。。。
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lemonhall蜀黍
<user8888> 不太会用，据说可以运行第三方访问邮件，而不需要登录gmail，现在很流行啊
<lemonhall> user8888: 唔。。。GMAIL都是浮云
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lemonhall兄
<user8888> 好像许多大型网站支持，当然，我指真正的大型网站，不是国内的那些个
<user8888> lemonhall: 你说什么呢？
<lemonhall> user8888: （¯﹃¯）
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lemonhall宝宝
<lemonhall> user8888: 我只是对你说话，请无视我。。。我在利用你挑逗小O
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lemonhall兄
 * lemonhall 888888
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 我说咱们自己做个game呢
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不要管图形方面 只做一些规则还是很快的
<user8888> [:-}
<Router2> lemonhall: 最近GMAIL需要翻墙
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我这两天在玩胃诺之战
<user8888> Router2: 有时候需要
<lemonhall> Router2: 是啊。。。
<lemonhall> Router2: Gmail什么的都是浮云啊
<woaiwojia_> 手动恢复linux分区 问题 进底层查看0扇区分区 EF偏移 0X42 算出大小后 写回0成功 重启还是没有
<lemonhall> Router2: user8888 QQ邮箱才是王道啊。。竟然密码可以轻易嗅探出来，真是对QQ的密码保护机制幼齿无恐啊
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 听说过
<user8888> lemonhall: 国内邮箱一律无视
<woaiwojia_> 有研究扇区对兄弟吗？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 玩吧，玩吧。。。
<user8888> lemonhall: 对你无视->->
<jyf1987> Kandu: 比如想生命游戏这样简单规则的 我们两个各写个程序 可以在 n轮以后自行判断在某个点上下个 m个点 以帮助消灭对方
<lemonhall> user8888: QQ邮箱，谁用谁知道，一般人我还不告诉他呢。。。。
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lemonhall学长
<jyf1987> 这个规则引擎就很简单 看人怎么玩了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你是說，像磁芯大戰那樣的？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我覺得用現成的就好吧
<woaiwojia_> 有精通硬盘底层的没  求助。。
<user8888> dibobo,dibobo
<lemonhall> woaiwojia_: 没有。。。
<cfy> hi all,我回来咯
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你到底想干嘛？让机器对打？
<lemonhall> HI
<lemonhall> cfy: hi
<^k^> lemonhall, 好  ㍩ 
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<woaiwojia_> lemonhall 谢谢
<cfy> lemonhall: Kandu: hillo
<Router2> lemonhall: QQ号我都不用了，还QQ邮箱呢。目前以用GMAIL为主
 * roylez_ 下班
<leaveboy> 时间未到
<lemonhall> Router2: Gtalk我都不用了。。。还GMAIL呢，还是QQ好，微博，邮箱，语音聊天，还可以泡MM。。还不会被墙。。谁用谁知道
<Router2> lemonhall: QQ也有受墙影响用不了的时候
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 求助!!!!  我用wubi装的ubuntu10.10 但没有安装上fn驱动和无线驱动连触摸板驱动也没有.... 我是东芝的本...请求支援
<lemonhall> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 我的笔记本全部都是正常的，音量调节，电源，休眠，触摸板，无线，有线。。。太神奇了
 * lemonhall 下班，走人
<jyf1987> Kandu: 差不多
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> lemonhall:我的为什么...  这么悲剧
<user8888> gmail的xoauth认证，谁用过啊～～
<user8888> 喂～～～～
<Router2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 什么型号的？
<woaiwojia_> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 我的开始也不正常 还是自己装的驱动
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> Router2:东芝l515
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> woaiwojia_: 对阿  自己怎么装驱动?
<jyf1987> xoauth很烦阿
<jyf1987> 干嘛不走xmpp给个token?
<lifeng> 捡到emacs 17.61.0的源码
<ofan> 有米有人熟悉qt?
<Router2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 这型号不清楚，我在M700上装的openSUSE，驱动还可以，大部分都能用
<woaiwojia_> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 看网卡型号 去官网 看看有LINUX 驱动没
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> Router2:哦 那我也去opensuse看看
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你去做吧，我最近沒空呢
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> woaiwojia_: 好的 现在就去看看
<jyf1987> Kandu: 恩 我研究下 我很早就想搞这个了 只是没有人愿意一起玩
<Kandu> jyf1987: bwapi 呢。現成的不好嗎？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那是玩星际 不过瘾阿
<jyf1987> 就算你喜欢玩采矿的 也可以自己造个采矿的引擎阿
<jyf1987> 光是搞数据判断 又不难 星际主要是他美工和平衡性的问题阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你用過 bwapi 不？
<ofan> jyf1987: 啥游戏
<jyf1987> Kandu: 没用过 但是观看过他们比赛录像 另外那帮伯克利的人专门写了个文章来记录他们的研究过程
<cfy> C里面一般用不到返回值的函数，声明成void还是int?
<jyf1987> void
<cfy> okay
<jyf1987> 0day
<cfy> ?
<Loongjiang> hi
<maplebeats> ho
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍪ 
<maplebeats> tenzu...
 * lemonhall 下午的那个网络无法链接的问题解决了
<Loongjiang> 我设计和水下商品房,大家看下,给点意见
<Loongjiang> 没人给点意见么
<Loongjiang> http://hi.baidu.com/dianlanxian444/blog/item/e335e25fd728f957fbf2c02c.html?timeStamp=1299495603074
<Loongjiang> 我设计和水下商品房,大家看下,给点意见
<Loongjiang> 我设计的水下商品房,大家看下,给点意见
<steelgeek> 哈哈哈
<steelgeek> 能看到我的字吗？
<NoIE> 看不到。
<steelgeek> 。。。不会吧
<lemonhall> 这下完美了，UBUNTU休眠速度其快，网络链接的问题也解决了，很好很好
<steelgeek> 是11.04吗？
<NoIE> 恭喜
<steelgeek> 我在11.04下 xfce貌似还没有解决中文的问题
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我的都不能休眠……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 休过去就醒不来了
<hceasy> 牛哥在不？
<chowish> edison0354  你那是休克 不是休眠
<hceasy> pocoyo
<edison0354> chowish: 休克也是能醒来的好不
 * microcai SAS  硬盘这么快啊！
<hceasy> 牛牛
<chowish> edison0354 那貌似要上医院
<lemonhall> edison0354: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看系统日志啊。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没看过……
<hceasy> 水牛
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是休眠之后网络有问题，U 10.10休眠竟然只要4秒钟。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 也没需求
<hceasy> …
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我对休眠这个功能要求很旺盛，因为希望电脑在5秒内开机
<edison0354> lemonhall: 买MAC BOOK AIR去
<chowish> lemonhall 那干脆不关机
<happyaron> 不关机+1
<edison0354> happyaron: 你啥时候来帝都？
<edison0354> happyaron: 不关机费电
<hceasy> irc for windows mobile 谁给介绍个？
<edison0354> hceasy: 求for android
<chowish> irc应该有wm的
<hceasy> irc for windows mobile 谁给介绍个
<happyaron> edison0354: 11号到。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<hceasy> <edison0354> 貌似见过
<edison0354> happyaron: 几个人来？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我自己走啊。
<chowish> 方正我的wm不是用来上irc的。。。。
<edison0354> hceasy: 有很多，就是求个好用的
<edison0354> happyaron: 一个人？
<BigOne> microcai SAS硬盘是很快的，如果用FC-SAN会更厉害的。
<hceasy> 有啊 我现在用pocket irc
<woaiwojia> hceasy: mirc
<happyaron> edison0354: 啊。
<happyaron> edison0354: 一个人啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: 人大？
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯
<hceasy> <hceasy> 那个貌似是塞班的
<edison0354> happyaron: 要接你不……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我下车去找你悦姐。
<edison0354> happyaron: 住那里？
<chowish> hceasy DXmobile Glam IRC 和pocket irc
<microcai> 据用户反映，使用低廉的MLC的固态硬盘在Windows操作系统下运行比传统硬盘慢。这是由于Windows操作系统的文件系统机制不适于固态硬盘。在Linux下无此问题。
<happyaron> edison0354: 她学校附近的地方，离人大很近。
<happyaron> edison0354: 地铁一站地
<edison0354> microcai: MAC也无此问题
<edison0354> happyaron: 早上考试的话挤地铁很恐怖的……
<happyaron> BigOne: 固态硬盘和SAS硬盘各有啥优缺点呢
<happyaron> edison0354: 那就公交吧。。。反正很近，实在不行走过去。
 * microcai 用 SSD 我 TM 还不如用 RAID 
<edison0354> happyaron: 公交更恐怖……
<happyaron> microcai: 高并发读取你就悲剧了。
<happyaron> edison0354: 那就走。。。
<hceasy> <happyaron> 有聚会？
<happyaron> edison0354: 这个应该不太恐怖吧。
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 硬RAID ..
<happyaron> hceasy: 我去考试
<happyaron> microcai: 那也照样悲剧
<edison0354> happyaron: 估计四号线还好点……
<hceasy> <happyaron> 哪里？
<BigOne> happyaron 固态硬盘感觉，主要是价格太高了。其次，读写速度可能不对称。因为SSD就我所知目前是用flash rom。
<happyaron> hceasy: 人大
<chowish> hceasy raid不知直接支持的么
<happyaron> BigOne: 嗯
<microcai> happyaron:  SAS 硬盘
<happyaron> microcai: 成本呢。
<microcai> BigOne:  也也有 内存做的 SSD
<microcai> BigOne:  带电池
<woaiwojia> happyaron:骑单车
<hceasy> <chowish> 支持irc?
<microcai> BigOne:  关机还得供电
<happyaron> microcai: 比如说你看门户网站的图片服务器
<BigOne> happyaron flash rom 写入数据的话，要一个block。所以写的速度会慢一些。
<happyaron> woaiwojia: 在北京还没车。。。。
<microcai> happyaron: 那都缓存到 RAM 了
<edison0354> happyaron: 悦姐没车？
<chowish> hceasy 是的 找一些集成的软件 估计也是有的
<happyaron> BigOne: 但是sata的小文件写入速度似乎是比sata快点。
<happyaron> edison0354: 没有
<microcai> BigOne:  SSD 适合用来放 /bin /lib 目录里的东西
<BigOne> happyaron SAS硬盘其实笼统的讲，就是SCIC硬盘的串行版本。有点类似SATA和IDE一样。
<happyaron> BigOne: o
<happyaron> BigOne: 一直都不明白SAS硬盘是咋回事，受教了。
<microcai> BigOne:  SAS 硬盘，内部速度低于 100MB/s 的都不好意思拿来卖
<BigOne> happyaron 其实SAS接口能用SATA的硬盘的，协议层是兼容的。
<happyaron> microcai: SAS硬盘从诞生起就是服务器硬盘吧。。。
<microcai> BigOne:  SATA ， 内部速度只有 30MB/s 的日立到现在还在卖
<woaiwojia> happyaron: 现在 2会人更多  借个呗
<happyaron> woaiwojia: 也好，我到了先去找人接
<happyaron> 借
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<hceasy> <microcai> ╮〔╯ε╰〕╭
<happyaron> edison0354: 你有车吗？借我两天？
<BigOne> microcai: 我说的是协议层兼容，没说SATA硬盘接上SAS速度会上去。
<edison0354> happyaron: 没
<microcai> BigOne:  .. .. ...
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 我也是借同学的骑
<microcai> BigOne:  还是 RAID 好。
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，那我再找找别人
<BigOne> microcai： FC-SAM吧，很强悍。
<woaiwojia> happyaron:做地铁吧 只要脚能上去 身子就能上去
<happyaron> woaiwojia: 嗯。。。
<microcai> BigOne:  便宜的金士顿U盘搞成 RAID , 性能也不错 .... 容量也不错 .....
<chowish> microcai 有钱帝
<BigOne> microcai: 你这点真的提醒我了。呵呵，U盘可以做raid。
<chowish> u盘  你的机器支持几个插口
<microcai> BigOne:  ;)
<woaiwojia> 看你们 讨论硬盘  有精通 硬盘底层的没？
<edison0354> microcai: 有钱淫
<BigOne> woaiwojia: 不熟悉，我只是前阶段要购置存储才做了些小研究。
 * microcai 可以做一个专门的 PCI-E 的 U 盘专用 RAID 卡
<user8888> google 的两步认证，谁用过啊～～～！
<edison0354> microcai: 牛人
 * microcai RAID 卡成本不到 200
<edison0354> user8888: 看评测去吧，貌似很麻烦
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354酱
<user8888> edison0354: 已经看了。
<edison0354> Oicebot: ？？？
<user8888> edison0354: 但是我的帐号似乎没有这样的选项？
<edison0354> user8888: 没试过
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354同学
<chowish> microcai 200不是钱 有内核支持 何必浪费个200园定制raid卡
<user8888> edison0354: 难道目前还没有完全开放吗？
 * microcai U 盘几百块。 比 SSD 还快， RAID5 ，还不怕数据丢失
<edison0354> user8888: 不知道
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354蜀黍
<microcai> chowish: 那没有那么多 USB 口啊！
 * edison0354 这只BOT啊……
<BigOne> microcai： 其实搞个容错也不错的。
<edison0354> user8888: 您换个ID吧……
<Oicebot> 拜拜, edison0354桑
<Kandu> cfy: 有空不？
<user8888> edison0354: 啥意思？
<BigOne> 为什么没人拜拜我？
<cfy> Kandu: 什么事？
<edison0354> BigOne: 你说 8 8应该就有了
<chowish> bigone 你归天后 或许就有了
<edison0354> BigOne: 他的ID里面那几个字……
<woaiwojia> BigOne: 我是 手动恢复linux分区 出现问题 EF 块都算好 写0 重启就是不行
<microcai> BigOne:  SSD 频繁写入的话很容易就挂了
<Kandu> cfy: 能幫我寫寫軟驅，硬盤，鼠鍵之類的驅動嗎？
<happyaron> microcai: U盘也那样啊
<cfy> Kandu: 我要能会才行啊。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你學電信的，以後都要寫的
<happyaron> microcai: 你当硬盘用也很快会挂的
<microcai> happyaron: U 盘比 SSD 便宜
<happyaron> microcai: 挂得也快。
<edison0354> microcai: SSD速度快
<cfy> Kandu: 可是我不会啊。真不会。一点头绪都没有。。。要么你教我。。。
<microcai> edison0354: U 盘 RAID 速度一样不输 SSD
<cfy> Kandu: 或者给本教材啥的。
<BigOne> microcai: 我说的是容错服务器，CPU时钟就同步的，不是那种双机热备的那种。
<BigOne> microcai: 就是说，逻辑上一台机器，物理上完全相同的两台机器。
<microcai> BigOne:  ... ...
<microcai> BigOne:  怎么可能
<BigOne> microcai: 据说，可以保证11年正常运行。
<chowish> microcai你确定就那金士顿的U盘速度比一般硬盘快~~~~~
<Kandu> cfy: 你的意思，要是會寫，就會幫我忙？
<woaiwojia> BigOne:不知道 那里算错 没头绪
<BigOne> microcai: 说错了，是7年。用了之后很放心。
<edison0354> chowish: 跟主控有关的，金士顿用过一段SSS的垃圾主控……
<BigOne> 其实，是美国定制的硬件设备。
<cfy> Kandu: 要是会写，等我考完二加二帮你写,4月底差不多。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，是。
<Kandu> cfy: 好的。我儘快把驅動框架搞定，然後寫幾個示例給你
<Kandu> cfy: pascal 的 XD
<BigOne> microcai: 是定制的硬件。
<Kandu> cfy: 我現在沒空寫 c 頭文件
<cfy> Kandu: 厄。可是我不会pascal...
<chowish> cfy 写驱动会不会很难？？？
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。好吧。
<microcai> BigOne:  ... ...
<microcai> 这样有意义么 ....
<cfy> chowish: 你问 Kandu,我只装过驱动。。。
<cfy> c,pascal,cl,scheme,perl,
<chowish> kandu 写驱动会不会很难
<BigOne> microcai: 简单说，就是双CPU，双内存，双....，任何一个部件坏了都可以被屏蔽掉。
<microcai> BigOne:  不如在造 CPU 的时候每个晶体管就做2个
<chowish> cfy 写一个驱动居然要那么多语言～～～～～
<happyaron> microcai: 那样坏一个就坏了俩
<microcai> BigOne:  简单的说，任何部件都是双 晶体管
<BigOne> microcai：电源都是两个，一个在UPS后，一个在UPS前。避免UPS损坏造成停机。
<cfy> chowish: 我说我以后得‘会’这么多语言。。。
<microcai> BigOne:  如果不用电的话就不会停机了
<cfy> chowish: 一个驱动，汇编+C，怎么样都搞定了吧
<BigOne> microcai: 这个在现实中有的，我们这就用了一台。拿来的时候刚从机场海关出来。
 * edison0354 韦伯50岁生日庆祝演唱会
 * edison0354 好东西啊
<microcai> BigOne:  比如人， 开机7*24平均运行80年
<chowish> cfy pascal 重要么？？？怎么有pascal的？？？
<cfy> chowish: Kandu不用C，我有啥办法。。。
<BigOne> microcai: 关键他还能时时自检，如果有故障会立刻通知美国总部。
<BigOne> 然后在不停机的情况下更换硬件。
<cfy> Kandu: 问个问题，给出各个节点的关系，就是比如a和b相连的。只有一个树根，如何方便的生成树？就是只有一个父亲，很多儿子
<juk> 大家好，能不能个研究出来这个文件有什么资料篇成
<Oicebot> 你好呀, juk酱
<juk> http://codepad.org/TGnEs9wz
<cfy> juk: 啥意思?
<chowish> cfy 那么全部用汇编～～～～～～
<cfy> juk: file一下你的文件
<cfy> juk: command line下
<microcai> BigOne:  ...
<juk> cfy: data
<microcai> BigOne:  如何不停机换硬件？
<cfy> juk: 那就很难说了。
<microcai> BigOne: 那是不可能的
<cfy> juk: 什么渠道？
<chowish> juk 妈呀 吓死我了
<juk> cfy: 您可以看到有‘|’
<pocoyo> juk: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<BigOne> microcai： 刚才不是说了，是容错服务器。所以，可以热插拔其中任何一台。
<microcai> BigOne:  这种技术都是用来糊外行的。你看 google , 几百万台服务器全是廉价 PC
 * cfy 看上去不像perl代码。。。。
 * cfy XD
<juk> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<chowish> juk 那是啥 能告诉我么  我只看到数字 莫非是传说的机器语言……
 * Oicebot 对chowish说：可能是。
<jyf1987> 恩
<BigOne> microcai: 哦～～。事实证明，这个设备确实好。
<happyaron> 莫非是传说的机器人
 * Oicebot 对happyaron说：啊？这不知道。
<juk> chowish: 我也不知到啊，我用XXD打印出来了
<cfy> juk: 把文件base64之后发一下
<happyaron> 莫非是传说中的火星人？
 * Oicebot 对happyaron说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @nonozone RT @Chris_Ys: 男人真悲剧, 女淫有女生节妇女节等节来剥削男淫, 男淫就只有大小光棍节自己撸管
<microcai> BigOne:  不如在软件上下功夫。 搞分布式。
<anticlockwise> cfy: Hi
<cfy> anticlockwise: hillo
<microcai> BigOne: 在硬件上花太多钱的是SB
<cfy> anticlockwise: 弯弯？
<anticlockwise> cfy: 恩，好久不见～
<cfy> anticlockwise: XD
<cfy> anticlockwise: 有没有什么树是单夫，多子的？
<BigOne> microcai： 分布式也有缺陷的。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 真是好久不见啊。不过有看到你在论坛上出现:)
<anticlockwise> cfy: ？？你说的树是数据结构还是真的树？
<microcai> jyf1987: wu发布y色信息
<BigOne> microcai：你要知道，很多东西不能用软件来解决的，应用场合不同，方法就不同。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 结构的。可能我术语用错。因为我还没有学到那里
<microcai> BigOne:  ATI 的硬件GPU还是败给了软件GPU的 nvidia
<cfy> anticlockwise: 一个父节点，可能多个子节点
<anticlockwise> cfy: 数据结构的树都是单父多子啊
 * microcai http://hardware.mydrivers.com/Img/20091211/11074335.jpg 看看希捷的速度，WD可以倒闭去了
<cfy> anticlockwise: 这样子啊。那我看看。我貌似看到都是单夫双或者单子
<happyaron> microcai: WD次品率比seagate低多了
<jyf1987> microcai: 啥？
<anticlockwise> cfy: 喔～～你是这个意思，恩，的确可以单子，双子的话也算做多子吧？
<BigOne> microcai：比如，医疗卫生相关的硬件系统，传说中的“毕加索”系统，你说能不在硬件上投入大量的资金么？
<microcai> happyaron: 我买的WD用1年就坏了
<cfy> anticlockwise: 要超过两个的。而且不一定的。
<microcai> happyaron: ST没事，用2年了
<happyaron> microcai: 那是你RP不好，lol
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我其实是在做这题 http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=1011
 * microcai http://hardware.mydrivers.com/Img/20091211/11074348.jpg 这个是 SATA3 接口的
 * microcai 买硬盘，千万别被 WD 的价格忽悠了。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我还没有学到树。不过我应该用树来做。功能很简单。但是可能超过两个子，所以我想看看有没有模型可以直接用的。
 * microcai WD , 1T 硬盘， U 盘的速度
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我还没有学到树。不过我想应该用树来做。功能很简单。但是可能超过两个子，所以我想看看有没有模型可以直接用的。
<BigOne> microcai：没那么夸张吧～
<BigOne> microcai： 其实WD的黑盘和企业级硬盘还是可以的。
<jyf1987> microcai: 你给我说清除
<anticlockwise> cfy: 啊～～这题可以用图
<microcai> jyf1987: 什么？
<cfy> anticlockwise: 唉，可惜我不会图。原来是图
<cfy> anticlockwise: 我速成学习下:)
<jyf1987> microcai: 哼
<caleb-> microcai: 是说快还是慢？
<microcai> jyf1987: 什么？
<microcai> caleb-:  ... ...
<wzlxx> 前段linuxqq更新了？
<wzlxx> 现在如何？
<caleb-> microcai: ssd 一般都是说快吧
<cfy> anticlockwise: 在国内？
<anticlockwise> cfy: 不在，还在英国～～
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @laoyang945 RT @pyx1963: 一个女生问一个男生: 魔鬼,地狱,天堂三者之间是什么关系。 那男生说: 在我的两腿之间有一个魔鬼, 在你的两腿之间有一个地狱, 把魔鬼关进地狱,那我们就能同时进入天堂。
<cfy> anticlockwise: 哦？不是回国内结婚的么？订婚？
<MaskRay> cfy: ordered tree 吧
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @xunqiliu RT @xie107: 美女对于男人来说有70种好处：其一，养眼；其二，69。
<anticlockwise> cfy: 9月份才婚礼呢，呵呵
 * microcai NCQ 在 Linux 下就是悲剧。那是给不会调度的 Windows 准备的  
<cfy> MaskRay: okay我看看，
<cfy> anticlockwise: 呵呵，恭喜
<microcai> jyf1987:  69 是什嘛？
<jyf1987> microcai: 你不要装纯
<microcai> jyf1987:  ??? ???
<microcai> jyf1987:  69 是什嘛？
<caleb-> microcai: 你不要装纯
<microcai> jyf1987:  ??? ???
<microcai> jyf1987:  ??? ???
<microcai> jyf1987:  69 是什嘛？
<BigOne> microcai： 69 就是一个比70小1，比68大1的数
<anticlockwise> cfy: 呵呵～～谢谢～～这周有个Google的电话面试，兴奋又紧张啊～～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 不在学校干了？
<microcai> BigOne: 肯定不是的
<cfy> MaskRay: 表示，算法导论也只用了一页纸稍微提了下？
<jyf1987> microcai: 莫装纯 装纯糟人轮
<BigOne> microcai: 那你说是啥？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我错了,应该是 oriented tree
<cfy> MaskRay: http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=1011
<anticlockwise> cfy: 恩，一直想去Google来着
 * microcai 哈哈， google 好黄，直接给我答案了 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/69%E5%BC%8F
<Oicebot> 标题: 69式 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jyf1987> google不错
<MaskRay> cfy: free tree 没有指定根, oriented tree 指定了根但没有指定子树的顺序
<cfy> anticlockwise: 不错:)
<microcai> Oicebot: 你个人渣 bot
<MaskRay> cfy: ordered tree 指定了根并且指定了子树的顺序
<cfy> MaskRay: 都是附录的内容？
<MaskRay> cfy: 这是 taocp 2.3 上的定义...
<jyf1987> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/szhb/~7869096/482602449/5978654/1/item.html   外星人降落北京站
<cfy> MaskRay: 表示手头没taocp
<NoIE> 来围观的？
<cfy>  MaskRay: 有没有算法导论上能用的？
<cfy> 呀。。。
<jyf1987> taocp我有电子版
<cfy> http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=1011
<cfy> 这道题。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=1011 帮忙看看此题
<MaskRay> cfy: 好的
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @feibudong RT @Tony_huang_HG:  诸葛亮在后边喊道:主公，你慢着点，唐长老还在柴大官人宅子里吃茶呢。刘备回头怒道:宝二爷都要出家当和尚了，他师徒四人还耐得住性子！～～～啪，把书合 上，这他妈哪个孙子编的《一口气读完四大名著》
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @cat3h RT @xie107: 问：最重口味的车震会在什么车上？答：灵车。
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 一口气读完四大名著,估计得被憋死
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 刚才那不就是么
<MaskRay> cfy: dp[i][j] 表示在子树 i 还剩下 j 个兵最多能得到的 brain 数
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 那忽悠呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 能不能生成一个倒树？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在题解就却倒着的树。
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么叫倒着的树?
<MaskRay> cfy: 根在上的那种?
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是一个子，多个父
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像把多子的树倒过来。
<wm-fz> 我在安装系统，/boot 目录一定要在磁盘主分区上吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯是啊。
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是像自然界的树那样?
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是不像自然界的树那样?
<cfy> MaskRay: 对，像自然界的树那样。
<cfy> MaskRay: 树枝
<cfy> wm-fz: 可以在逻辑分区上。还有分区格式的要求。
<MaskRay> cfy: 可以的...
<woaiwojia> cfy:树根
<cfy> MaskRay: 给资料
<wm-fz> 好的。ext3
<cfy> woaiwojia: 嗯。
<cfy> wm-fz: 这个可以。不过一般ext2都足够了。
<microcai> cfy:  主要是 ext2 断电后 ... ...
<wm-fz> EXT3应该还稳定吧。
<cfy> microcai: 都一般不挂载，而且我notebook
<wm-fz> EXT2会有什么好处？
<microcai> cfy:  .. . . 这样啊
<steelgeek> 我现在用ext4做为/
<microcai> cfy:  纯数据的花还是 FAT 好 .....
<cfy> ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 一个 child 多个 parent 可以看作一个 parent 多个 child。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是说说你那个dp的解法好了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不想树了。
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个 dp 就是在树上进行的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 好吧。。。有没有资料可以给我看看，或者对我说说
<MaskRay> cfy: 一般树上的 dp 都是有一维表示哪个节点的子树，像这里 f[i][j] 中的 i 就表示在子树 i 中
<myke2> MaskRay: 我前两天写的pigs的解释有点问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了。完全看不懂你在说啥。。。。我先做作业去。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 话说我第一次弄树形dp的时候里面套了一个背包我还没看出来.
<MaskRay> myke2: 我树形 dp 都是看别人代码的
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是苹果树
<cfy> MaskRay: 图的东西么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，树和动态规划的结合
<myke2> MaskRay: pigs的分析是错误的, 满足流平衡方程, 但是有一些边只出现一次. 而且, 有些平衡方程上面带上常数. 虽然我不明白為什麼最终建出来的流模型和我那些方程是一致的
<cfy> MaskRay:  好吧。1，没学过树，2，没学过动态规划。。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 我已经忘记你的分析过程了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是自己搞,目前O(n^3)吧。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我说的是x[i][j]么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该是 O(n^3)
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥？
<microcai> 终于能用 gmail 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说你的算法？
<microcai> 测试了n个 ip
<myke2> M
<MaskRay> cfy: dp[i][j] 表示在子树 i 有 j 个人时的最大价值
<myke2> MaskRay: 说实话, 不借助那些方程, 我无法理解pigs那题的建图
<MaskRay> cfy: dp[i][j] = max{dp[child[i]][k]+dp[sibling[i]][j-k]} + value[i], j > 0
<MaskRay> myke2: 我根本想不出来
<cfy> MaskRay: 看不懂。。。算了。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么题目
<myke2> MaskRay: noi2008 志愿者招募 这个题裸么?
<MaskRay> myke2: http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=1011
<myke2> MaskRay: 是否有中译?
<MaskRay> myke2: 很简单的，就是你所说的结合个背包
<myke2> MaskRay: 结合个背包, 我不觉得容易, 一般我都分2步, 第一步不管复杂度, 就当子树只有很少, 写dp方程, 第二步再背包的.
<myke2> MaskRay: 你是否能上byvoid
<MaskRay> myke2: 不能
<myke2> MaskRay: 是不是出错了
 * Oicebot 对myke2说：千真万确。
<MaskRay> myke2: 同 Oicebot
<myke2> MaskRay: 我说byvoid是不是出错了
 * Oicebot 对myke2说：这真不知道。
<Yucoscn> 最近 https的google服务很有问题啊 ～～犯人哩
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<BigOne> 这里有没有人对Java比较了解的？
<myke2> 我是不是掉线了
 * Oicebot 对myke2说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<anticlockwise> BigOne: 你想知道啥？
<guodongbin> TYPE="FILE" 的类型怎么在提交时判断是否值是否为空，我的是选择图片的，怎么样在提交的时候判断是否选择了
<lemonhall> 我是不是掉线了啊
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：你问我？不告诉你。
<lemonhall> Oicebot: 你差别待遇！！！！
<BigOne> anticlockwise： 如果你新建了一个Thread对象，在start后，如果再对其赋值，会造成内存泄漏？
<microcai> BigOne: ?
<BigOne> anticlockwise: 比如 Thread t = new Thread(); t.start; t = new Thread();
<myke2> MaskRay: 你是否挂代理
<BigOne> 这个时候，第一个t所分配的内存就不会被垃圾回收机制回收。
<microcai> BigOne:  java 真垃圾
<BigOne> 那如果，第一次分配的t线程，在之后，正常中止了，那t的内存会被释放么？
<BigOne> microcai: 垃圾语言，排行第一。没办法，饭碗语言。
<anticlockwise> BigOne: 如果正常终止，至少T的内存可以被回收，但如果没有终止，就会一直运行的～
<MaskRay> myke2: autoproxy
<microcai> BigOne:  ... ... ...
<BigOne> anticlockwise： 原来是这样～，那如果设成守护线程，那就会在主线程结束后自动结束咯
<BigOne> microcai： 你可以看一下计算机语言的排名。
<BigOne> microcai：我的C语言+汇编保守的说，属于中上水平，但是需求少，没工作。
<microcai> BigOne:  ... ... 正解
<myke2> MaskRay: http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/http://www.byvoid.com/blog/noi-2008-employee/
<microcai>  BigOne 我更没工作了
<BigOne> microcai： 既然，计算机语言对我来说，就和玩一样，那多学一个填饱肚子的语言总没坏处吧。
<MaskRay> myke2: byvoid 所在机房被封了么？
<BigOne> microcai: 基本，一门新的语言，熟悉需要3天，1周就能加入团队工作了。这次打算好好的学一下Java。
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像没有reset
<microcai> BigOne:  ... ..
<microcai> BigOne:  我可不学他们。
<microcai> BigOne: 我宁可花力气找好的工作
<adam8157> microcai: 你是在上海intel?
<MaskRay> myke2: 直接忽略
<BigOne> microcai： 当年，VHDL，在图书馆随便拿了本书，看了2个小时就去上机实验考了。第一个pass。
<myke2> MaskRay: 你traceroute看看
<microcai> BigOne:  ... ...
<microcai> BigOne:  你牛
<BigOne> microcai： 有一门选修的什么网页设计，考ASP的，我不喜欢ASP，就一直没碰，结果考前20分钟翻了翻书，就考了
<BigOne> microcai: 结果是满分。
<myke2> microcai: 估计被和谐了
<microcai> BigOne:  恩。 你来我公司吧
<microcai> myke2: ？
<BigOne> microcai：你公司在何方？
<microcai> BigOne:   在火星
<MaskRay> myke2: 从 11 开始 *** 了，可能是直接忽略。。。
<BigOne> microcai: 哦，很厉害啊。
<microcai> BigOne:  是啊。
<MaskRay> myke2: 10 是什么骨干网
<microcai> BigOne:  要求对任何只是都是秒速学会
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个, 还是算了吧, 不去测试了
<hceasy> 看见了么？
<BigOne> microcai：其实，当年比较惭愧的是汇编语言。上课的时候基本都睡着的。考试的时候连看都没看一下，最后和满分擦肩而过。一题在检查之前是对的，检查了一下被改错了。
<MaskRay> myke2: 可能觉得老是 reset 大家都知道，就换成直接丢弃了
<despot> 恩
<hceasy> …
<microcai> BigOne:  恩。我同学一个计算机白痴，一级 100 分
<myke2> MaskRay: 少碰为好
<BigOne> microcai： 哦～～那也是有的啊。
<BigOne> microcai：有些白痴，看起来是白痴，实际上是很行的。
<OT_iux>  @@。。。
<myke2> BigOne: 你们学的汇编是intel还是at&t
<BigOne> 目前，大学里的汇编语言，都是intel格式的。不过我两个都会。
<OT_iux> 我勉强才计算机2级VB99分来着
<OT_iux> TvT
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给OT_iux递上一张洁白的手绢。 c6
 * edison0354 Ubuntu 11.10 代号已确定
<BigOne> 其次，还会一些ARM的汇编，以及AVR的汇编。
<aner``> BigOne, Bochs 编译的时候能转为 at&t 格式吗?
<woaiwojia> %￥#%……&*（）
<aner``> BigOne, 习惯了 at&t ,不想逆着思维..呵呵
<BigOne> myke2 记得有一次，是硬件实验吧。不想受windows的限制。但又不想在DOS下用TC写，也不想用汇编语言实现算法问题。所以，就直接写了个裸机程序，把机器引导到32位保护模式，之后再执行32位的上位机程序。
<BigOne> aner`` 这个我不是很清楚。不过，我平时喜欢用at&t格式的。用intel的时候，按照区别的规则改就是了。
<yilian> Chromium.org怎么上不去？
<rannger> BigOne: gdb的汇编的调试怎么转成intel
<BigOne> rannger 没关心过，因为两个对我来说都不是问题。所以就没怎么关心。
 * microcai 我的硬盘累计运行时间都到 297  天了啊
<BigOne> microcai： 很强～
<soiamso> microcai: 你用200 天的时间运行了 297天的银盘
<yilian> microcai：什么型号的？
 * BigOne 在想，现在硬盘容量越来越大了。那么大的硬盘，对普通用户来说放的最多的内容是什么类型的呢？
<soiamso> rannger: 好像不行的
<microcai> soiamso:  没啊，快2年了
<soiamso> BigOne: 中国用户是翻版，日本用户是a片，香港用户是a照片
<ofan> BigOne: 大片
<microcai> BigOne:  我放了 70G 的 X-plane  有些，  40G 的星球大战全集
<ofan> 200G的xx
<rannger> soiamso: 应该行把,以前试过,但久了不用就忘了
<BigOne> 传说中的爱情动作片？
 * microcai  我2快硬盘。呵呵
 * microcai 160G+320G 
<BigOne>  k
<microcai> BigOne: ?
<BigOne> microcai： 现在1T的硬盘性价比很高，为什么不考虑换一下。
<BigOne> microcai：刚才那个k是打错了
<microcai> BigOne:  这2块是历史遗留物
<bao_> 旧硬盘怎么处理呀
<ofan> bao_: 移动硬盘
<bao_> 太多了
<yilian> >	Chromium.org怎么上不去？
<BigOne> bao_ 如果你和小陈有相似的爱好，最好用锤子处理。
<ofan> bao_: 捐给我..
<bao_> 要是能把他们集合在一起用就好了
<yilian> 旧硬盘拆下来，装个硬盘盒，做移动硬盘
<ofan> BigOne: 陈师爷可是高人...
<yilian> 为什么>	Chromium.org 也要屏蔽？
<bao_> 2.5“的有5个，3.5”的有3个
<anticlockwise> cfy: 如果喜欢做这种算法题的话，可以去Topcoder.com喔～～
<bao_> 都是80G左右
<ofan> ...
<BigOne> ofan 可惜不会修电脑。
<bao_> 在用500G的移动硬盘
<rannger> microcai: 强烈建议入手固态硬盘,然后回来说说使用体验
<microcai> rannger:  我才不是 SB
<ofan> TC上可以cha  lol~~
<microcai> rannger:  SSD 性价比太照顾
<microcai> rannger:  SSD 性价比太糟糕
<cfy> anticlockwise: 这倒不是，我准备着参加下acm,争取拿个三等奖回来。我校5年没奖了。浙江省。
<rannger> microcai: ...
<BigOne> microcai：强烈建议入手FC-SAM交换机，然后回来说说体验，最好再和IP-SAM比较一下
<cfy> anticlockwise: 然后按着题号做到此题。。。
<anticlockwise> cfy: 喔～～是这样啊～～
<microcai> BigOne:  有钱了再考虑
<cfy> anticlockwise: 嗯，不过希望渺茫。。。。我又不会。。。。
<ofan> anticlockwise: 你的名字是逆时针的意思？
<anticlockwise> cfy: 这些是ACM以前的题目？
<BigOne> 有没有什么比较好玩的ACM在线题库？
<anticlockwise> ofan: 额……是的
<ofan> poj,spoj...
<MaskRay> cfy: 悲剧, wa...
<ofan> anticlockwise: 不是counterclockwise?
<BigOne> ofan: 是对我说？
<ofan> BigOne: yes
<cfy> anticlockwise: 不知道。老师推荐的网站。就做着呗:)
<anticlockwise> ofan: 呵呵，counterclockwise太长，然后不好听……
<cfy> MaskRay: 哎。。。要不你过来。。。。
<BigOne> ofan： 去看看。最近实在有些无聊，想找点题目玩玩。
<ofan> anticlockwise: oh~~ lol
<anticlockwise> cfy: 喔～～那你也可以去看看topcoder～～
<cfy> anticlockwise: 嗯，好的。
<anticlockwise> cfy: 也是国际上一个大的比赛平台，有专门的练习房间
<cfy> anticlockwise: 嗯。
<MaskRay> anticlockwise：topcoder 太难了...
<nihui> 编程比赛对打字速度有要求么
<ofan> 有
<ofan> topcoder会被cha~
<nihui> ofan: 大约要多快的打字速度啊
<nihui> 60个字/min 可以么
<ofan> nihui: 能跟上你的思维速度 XD
<rannger> nihui: 汉字?
<OT_iux> 字是指 character 还是 word
<MaskRay> ofan：topcoder 怎么玩的？
<bao_> 60w
<nihui> 我是指60个汉字
<rannger> nihui: 膜拜,我现在就50/min
<ofan> MaskRay: 也是做题，但是你的代码会被别人看，别人可以挑你的bug..
<BigOne> ofan：有没有地址的？
<MaskRay> BigOne: http://www.topcoder.com/wiki/display/tc/Algorithm+Overview
<BigOne> maskray 谢谢
<MaskRay> ofan：我只做过离线的，看以往题目
<MaskRay> BigOne: 注册特别麻烦
<caleb-> http://projecteuler.net/ # 这个作题也不错
<BigOne> MaskRay 我只是想找些题，自娱自乐一下。
<caleb-> 都是数学题目
<caleb-> 比赛跟实力是两回事
<BigOne> 今天听某个妇女问我要论文～，说自己上中学的儿子要交“论文”，关于数学建模的。然后我无语了～
<AI_monster> 电脑不能休眠 会是应为什么 原因  swap分区太小 ？
<ofan> AI_monster: 一般都是swap太小
<ofan> 我的就差几MB.. 悲催的..
<BigOne> AI_monster: swap 太小是原因之一，还有个可能是你的ACPI不支持
<soiamso> BigOne: 那个不是大学的课题吗？
<AI_monster> 哦  我的swap只有 200M
<AI_monster> 一台无法 休眠的 笔记本 。。悲剧
<BigOne> soiamso： 所以我很无语啊，我问她，“你儿子连高等数学，基本的微积分或者线性代数都不会，怎么建模”
<soiamso> BigOne: 上高中的话，有高数选修的吧
<ofan> BigOne: 有啥奇怪的，很多没学过高数，离散的不都搞算法竞赛啥的.
<BigOne> soiamso： 她回答，或者排列组合也可以的。他们要出去打比赛，竞赛～
<anticlockwise> ofan: 基本在练习房间里边很少有人查的啦～～
<ofan> anticlockwise: 恩 是.
<BigOne> ofan： 但这不就和睁着眼睛说瞎话没啥区别么？
<soiamso> BigOne: 老师脑残，跟学生没有关系
<ofan> BigOne: 但是他们确实能做题...  做题是训练出来的嘛
 * cfy pasted "1011.c" at http://paste2.org/get/1287818
<cfy> MaskRay:
<soiamso> ofan: 但是我也上过这个做题的课，根本不教高数，所以浪费时间
<cfy> MaskRay: http://acm.hdu.edu.cn/showproblem.php?pid=1011
<BigOne> ofan: 作出来和明白是不一样的。
<MaskRay> freebsd 只要 jre 该装什么
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不懂为啥，wrong answer...能帮我看看不？能找到出错的input就好:)
<caleb-> MaskRay: ports 应该有吧
<soiamso> MaskRay: 只用装jre
<BigOne> MaskRay 建议你把JDK装了。因为很多packages都会依赖JDK而不是JRE
<ofan> MaskRay: bsd装java比较麻烦
<MaskRay> soiamso：不知道包名
<soiamso> MaskRay: 找 orcale 公司
<MaskRay> soiamso：java/diablo-jre16?
<ofan> 可能需要Linux的兼容内核
<BigOne> MaskRay: 另外，你也可以考虑用diablo的packages。
<BigOne> ofan： 不需要的。
<ofan> BigOne: 记得以前看过..
<BigOne> ofan 那是以前。
<ofan> 而且java貌似在bsd上性能很渣
<MaskRay> BigOne: 只想弄那个 topcoder 的插件
<BigOne> ofan： 你有没有用过？
<ofan> BigOne: 米.. 传说
<soiamso> MaskRay: openjdk, openjre 这个好像兼容性都不好
<MaskRay> ofan：java 这就算跨平台了？
<BigOne> ofan: 传说信春哥能满血原地复活，你也信？
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: http://www.topcoder.com/contest/arena/ContestAppletProd.jnlp
<ofan> MaskRay: 不清楚唉.. 不懂java..
<ofan> BigOne: 也要看谁说的，而且也看过wiki里有说过
<BigOne> MaskRay: diablo 有单独的jre安装包的。
<baron> 有谁知道好一点的java新闻组服务器？？？？？？？？
<MaskRay> BigOne: 让我手动下载  http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-latte-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2
<BigOne> MaskRay 那你就手动下载一下，这个和licence有关的。
<MaskRay> BigOne: java 是如此封闭的语言。。。
<BigOne> MaskRay： 现在不是了。另外，你安装的时候那个配置，把timezone那个选项去掉。
<anticlockwise> MaskRay: 自从到了ORACLE就更封闭了～～
<BigOne> 现在还有OpenJDK。IBM和Oracle联手～
<MaskRay> anticlockwise：嗯。。。
<rannger> MaskRay: 对java和.net一类没啥好感...
<BigOne> rannger： 混口饭，没办法。
<MaskRay> rannger: 我也是
<BigOne> rannger： 其实我也不喜欢.Net和Java
<MaskRay> rannger: 要学就学 c++ haskell 那种开放的、标准化的
<BigOne> MaskRay： C++其实很变态
<rannger> MaskRay: 其实我更偏爱C和汇编
<BigOne> rannger： 握个手。
<ofan> MaskRay: http://wiki.freebsdchina.org/doc/j/java_environment?s[]=java
<^k^> ⇪ title: 配置Java环境 [FreeBSDChina Wiki]
<rannger> MaskRay: 那个更好玩点,
<rannger> BigOne: 哈哈
<MaskRay> 据说 vala 严重借鉴 c# 语言，也恶心
<BigOne> MaskRay： 从某些方面说，我也要和你握个手。
<MaskRay> BigOne: 握手
<BigOne> C的话拥有很高的自由度，以及高性能。
<BigOne> 所以，一直以来，能用C的就尽量用C来解决。
<chowish> 都恶心………………
<BigOne> chowish： 其实，计算机本身也很恶心的。源于一个gay的想法。
<BigOne> chowish： 所以，或许不碰计算机，是更好的选择。
<MaskRay> rannger：谢谢
<rannger> BigOne: why are we here
<BigOne> rannger： 我不觉得恶心。所以，我们才会在这里。
<ofan> 话说有本书就叫 恶心
<rannger> BigOne: 那我们都有成为gay的可能性?....
<MaskRay> ofan：实在不行就不弄那个插件了，写个 Perl 解析  System Test Results
<BigOne> rannger，我想说的是，用心去体会，比用“恶心”来评价一切来的好。
<ofan> MaskRay: 做什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 一般怎么查wrong answer
<MaskRay> cfy: 1011 我也 wa...
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<MaskRay> ofan：把数据弄下来
<cfy> MaskRay: 让我看看代码，学习下:)
<ofan> ??
<MaskRay> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349493/
<BigOne> MaskRay： 你用FreeBSD做系统？
<MaskRay> BigOne: 嗯
<soiamso> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/07/1111258&amp;from=rss
<soiamso> 现在的大公司越来越不靠谱
<BigOne> MaskRay：什么显卡？
<MaskRay> BigOne: nvidia
<MaskRay> BigOne: GeForce 9300 GE
<BigOne> MaskRay：幸福啊。官方驱动
<BigOne> MaskRay: 杯具的ATI
<BigOne> 微软将在2012年推出平板用操作系统 不知道推出了干嘛～2012啊～你们懂的。
<ofan> soiamso: 悲剧了...
<soiamso> ofan: 为什么？
<MaskRay> BigOne: radeon 还可以吧
<chowish> ati挺不错 真的
<MaskRay> ofan：你学的 qt...
<BigOne> MaskRay： 目前，OpenGL的渲染还是MESA的。
<ofan> MaskRay: 最近做东西用...
<chowish> ati 前有开源 后有闭源
<ofan> soiamso: 感觉悲剧了~
<soiamso> BigOne: 微软根本也没有那个实力，别人都准备了几年才搞出来的东西
<BigOne> chowish： 你不了解～
<chowish> soiamso 别轻视微软或者其他闭源的 就想从不轻视开源一样
<chowish> 我是a卡 我自豪
<BigOne> chowish： 我晕，你当我不是A卡啊？
<chowish> A卡很好阿
<BigOne> chowish：对你来说是，但是对我和MaskRay，就是杯具。
<chowish> 为啥？？？
<OT_iux> 我是A卡X800
<OT_iux> 大悲剧阿
<chowish> opengl 可以用ati的
<ofan> a卡用户 表示淡定..
<BigOne> chowish： 所以说你不了解内幕。
<chowish> 其实呢 一切的悲剧 都是自己；有时候我很恨自己没有能力去改变
<chowish> 啥内幕？？？
<chowish> 可以说说  我想听听
<soiamso> chowish: 没有轻视，只是按照工作时间来算的，google 都准备了两年，一年找软件公司作为收购对象，一年自己开发
<BigOne> chowish： 算了，不说也罢。
<soiamso> chowish: 微软如果不收购公司的话，只能扯淡
<myke2> MaskRay: 你说你那个km哪里写的有问题
<chowish> 但是 微软假若没有被泄漏内部资料 很多人也不知道他有自己的一些其他系统 （非windows）
<chowish> 很多事是我们不知道的
<chowish> 但是有些公司能做的很好 即使是我们不喜欢的公司
<soiamso> chowish: 作为一家完全商业话 $ 第一的企业，没有那个研究中的产品不会上市例如 f#
<BigOne> chowish： 微软更多的优势在于他的人机界面上，但是那需要他付出很大的运算资源作为代价
<microcai> 微软是个伟大的公司，只是他做的软件我不喜欢
<OT_iux> 只是他做的软件我不喜欢+1
<BigOne> chowish： 如果，不考虑人机界面。更多的人可能不会考虑windows。
<ofan> 太封闭，不喜欢..
<chowish> 我不喜欢微软 但是我不讨厌 我也希望他死了 因为我知道 我不需要他 但是很多人还是需要他的
<BigOne> 各位觉得，微软是一家什么样的公司呢？做操作系统的公司？
<chowish> 或许吧 放下许多东西  别让开源 闭源成为您的累赘 人会过的更开心 活得更精彩
<soiamso> chowish: 微软的研发文化如此，没有办法。都是先广告后研发，当大打广告的时候就是研发刚有demo 的时候
<ofan> 话说，没多少人有资格说微软怎么样..  用的又不是正版
<BigOne> soiamso： 深有体会
<chowish> 微软的事拍不到我去理会…………我觉得我的想法对他没有作用…………
<soiamso> chowish: 都没有讨论开不开源的问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 标号修改量应该是 min(lx[u]+ly[v]-a[u][v] | u 在增广树中, v 不在增广树中)
<microcai> ofan:  这和是不是正版有毛关系
 * Oicebot 对microcai说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<BigOne> ofan： 随机的OEM，算不算正版？
<ofan> 作为软件公司 ms是世界一流的
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是slack写在外面更新?
<ofan> BigOne: 你的office是正版？
<BigOne> ofan：我用OpenOffice，算盗版么？
<ofan> BigOne: 你win上没盗版软件？
<BigOne> ofan: 目前，我主要还是用latex比较多。
<ofan> 我说的是office
<soiamso> BigOne: google 在研发无人驾驶车的广告时间，大概是这样，已经能用了出泄漏。能高速绕桩了，开始宣传。
<chowish> 有很多人常说者不好 那不好 其实只是我们没能力按我们的想法去改变而已 而且没有像那些我们常漫骂的大企业  可能现在的社会还是很原始的
<BigOne> ofan： ms-office没装。只有一个openoffice，平时文档很少涉及。
<soiamso> 微软在还没有已经能用的时候就大力宣传了，也就是为留住fans
<chowish> soiamso 因为刚才有人说很讨厌闭源…………
<ofan> 只要你有用盗版windows，无论从哪个角度来说，你的评论都是可以被忽略的..
<soiamso> 基本也拖个一两年
<MaskRay> myke2: min_element 改成 flagy[i] 为 false 的顶点求最小值
<BigOne> soiamso： 见过微软大力宣传的某个软件，而且还是DEMO版的。看似很好，但实际上一点用处都没有～纯粹连概念都不是。
<BigOne> soiamso：举个简单的例子，就好像开发了一个写作文的word，然后区别是，在word里填空。
<chowish> bigone 微软的工程师也是人 假如您的心血被人实际没用处 您也会很伤心的
<microcai> chowish:  那你就错了
<BigOne> chowish：但实际上真的没用处。他力推那个DEMO只是为了能提前在政策明确之前，作好宣传。
<microcai> chowish: 你用了他就开心。你没给钱他不管。
<microcai> chowish: 你没给钱伤心的是老板，而不是员工
<BigOne> chowish： 另外，作为一名优秀的软件设计师，要以满足客户需求为荣。
<chowish> 真的 别把每个人都想的那么坏
<microcai> chowish:  要首先把人想坏，然后防着他。
<BigOne> chowish: 其实，计算机是要释放劳动力的，而有些公司的软件，是再加重人的劳动力。
<microcai> chowish: 比如美国， 人民总是认为zf 是坏的。然后制定法律约束它
<ofan> 是以满足付费用户需求为荣..
<BigOne> chowish： 或者说，只是把劳动的形式换了一下而已
<chowish> 不一样的 我相信很多人都是很好的
<lainme> 人的心中藏着魔鬼
<lainme> 只是没有一个外力让它表现出台
<chowish> 我的心中也藏着魔鬼 但是我相信不都是魔鬼
<soiamso> chowish: 国民党的军人也是人，但是领导不是人，在某个时间就输了
<ofan> 每个与魔鬼抗争的孩纸，上辈子都是折翼的天使~~
<rannger> ofan: o......
<chowish> 政治的就不谈了吧
<rannger> 此处有没有ACG同好?
<BigOne> 没想到，就2012年微软要出平板，就扯那么远。
<chowish> rannger我喜欢动漫和动漫音乐
<BigOne> 其实，我想说的是2012，你知道是什么意义的。
<chowish> 我知道那日子………………
<lainme> 比起2012,我比较相信2015
<rannger> chowish: 一月的不给力阿
<lainme> 好吧，是2016
<chowish> rannger不过很少关注了 都是听老的了……
<pocoyo> lainme: 你心中的魔鬼是什么?
<chowish> 2016 你的结婚纪念日吧………………
<lainme> pocoyo: 憎恨
<lainme> chowish: EVA
<hceasy> 牛哥
<hceasy> 好久不见
<pocoyo> lainme: ... 那我不做那个外力了
<rannger> lainme: 那是好歌,期待第三个剧场版
<lainme> rannger: 不期待了，接受不了新的了...
<hceasy> 水牛。。。
<chowish> lainme EVA 动漫的那个？？？
<lainme> chowish: 恩。第三次冲击
<hceasy> <pocoyo> /me →_→
<chowish> lainme 话说剧场版的出了几了？？？
 * hceasy →_→ 
<lainme> chowish: 第二部吧
<hceasy> 难道我被禁言了？
<chowish> lainme 还第二～～～～
<rannger> chowish: 第三版听说2012会出
<hceasy> 能看见我说话么？
<Oicebot> hceasy你什么话都没说。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<hceasy> <Oicebot> 。。。。。
<hceasy> 水牛刚刚还在 我一喊 没人了
<chowish> rannger 现在的动漫究竟哪部好看？？？
<rannger> chowish: 食梦者吧
<chowish> hceasy 悲剧的孩子？？？
<rannger> chowish: 一月的都不给力
<hceasy> ╮〔╯ε╰〕╭
<chowish> rannger 果然不合适我
<chowish> rannger 其实我比较喜欢的还是治愈系的 是不是注定会悲剧
 * Oicebot 对chowish说：应该是的吧。
<chowish> rannger 虽然我有跟着火影和死神的漫画～～～～
<chowish> rannger 人生注定会悲剧啊～～～～～
<BigOne> EVA～
<BigOne> ofan： timeout了。
<ofann> :)
<ofann> ！
<jyfl987> 15欧元一年的vps如何？
<MeaCulpa> 贼便宜
<zheshigetest> chanserv
<MeaCulpa> ranger 本身就是悲剧
<i> hehe
<juk> 请问一下GBK怎么编程到UTF-8
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 而且居然是xen的
<MeaCulpa> juk: libiconv
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<juk> MeaCulpa: libiconv-hook-dev, libiconv-hook1 ？
<chowish> juk 可以转换
<juk> chowish: 我知道可以问题是怎样？
<chowish> 貌似用编辑器可以 当然用iconv 也是可以的
<chowish> 但是iconv可能对混合的代码就～～～～～
<BigOne> juk: iconv
<BigOne> chowish：可以借鉴Java的做法，统一转化成unicode
<chowish> bigone 不是有个可以自动转换的软件 不过我忘记名字了……
<BigOne> chowish： 这个没留意过。
<juk> chowish, BigOne 利用GB* 都返回 illegal input sequence at position 9
<juk> GB GB2312 GB13000 GB18030 GBK GB_1988-80 GB_198880
<BigOne> juk 你用GBK试试。
<juk> 一样
<BigOne> 不太了解
<BigOne> 我用下来没有什么奇怪的问题。
<juk> BigOne: 问题是我不知到文件的编码
<BigOne> 这个容易，你把文件拖到Firefox这样的浏览器里，然后尝试着去选择你要的编码，看看哪个会通过。
<BigOne> 如果要通过程序自己判断，好像比较麻烦。
<MeaCulpa> 自动判断编码网上有不少模块，C, perl, py
<lainme> 记得有个程序能自动识别编码
<MeaCulpa> 准确率90以上就能用用
<MeaCulpa> 判断的结果有一个准确概率
<MeaCulpa> 因为理论上encoding不是完全自治的
<BigOne> MeaCulpa你觉得是unicode好还是UTF-8好
<BigOne> 从编码效率上说。
<juk> BigOne: 我做了已经是一边汉字繁体字一边垃圾
<BigOne> juk貌似你这个比较麻烦的样子。
<bluesky> 各位好，今天在同学的推荐下用了这个聊天室 还不错啊
<BigOne> bluesky: 欢迎。男生女生？
<bluesky> 男生 让你失望了
<bluesky> 嘿嘿
<BigOne> 可悲啊，难道IT行业，注定是全男生的行业？
<BigOne> 然后IT男变为光棍男，最后成为宅男～
<soiamso> BigOne: 也不是阿，我也认识女的软件工程师，通讯的
<BigOne> soiamso： 介绍几个不？
<soiamso> BigOne: 都结婚了..
<bluesky> 呵呵
<soiamso> BigOne: 基本在职的很少逛这里的吧
<BigOne> soiamso：所以我说，很杯具啊～
<BigOne> 算了，现在女的讲究三“子”
<BigOne> 票子，房子，车子～
<BigOne> 男人追求什么？票子，房子，车子。为的是娘子，目的是儿子。
<soiamso> BigOne: 软件工程师，还说说什么票子？
<BigOne> 简称叫“五子”
<BigOne> soiamso： 现在女的，都要男的比自己有钱。
<soiamso> BigOne: 也不一定
<BigOne> soiamso，你不能用个别来否定普遍。
<soiamso> BigOne: 只是男的这样的压力可能更大
<soiamso> BigOne: 软饭
<BigOne> 就好像说，你不能用 1+1 = 2 , 3-1=2, 等等，来正明任何数相加都等于2一样。
<BigOne> soiamso： 借口，纯粹是借口。
<soiamso> BigOne: 什么借口，如果你女友工资比你多200%， 你能接受吗？
<BigOne> soiamso: 照这种逻辑，阿罗约都不要结婚了。
<wzssyqa> big
<BigOne> soiamso: 有什么不能接受的～
<wzssyqa> BigOne: 你没看那些女政客几乎全光棍
<soiamso> BigOne: 很难说
<BigOne> soiamso: 问题是女的不能接受，而不是男的。
<soiamso> BigOne: 一般是男的不能接受
<BigOne> soiamso：如果那个女的真能爱我，我有什么不能接受的。
<jyfl987> burstnet居然开了个分店
<soiamso> BigOne: 男人比女人更爱面子
<jyfl987> http://fraghost.net/vps.html  看这个 介绍都是burst
<soiamso> jyfl987: 钓鱼的吧
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我在leb看到的
<BigOne> soiamso： 职能有分工，不能用收入来衡量一个人的贵贱。
<jyfl987> BigOne: 呵呵 你多大了
 * microcai 男人追求的是  challenge 
<BigOne> jyfl987 你觉得呢？
<soiamso> BigOne: 起码也是能力的衡量
<jyfl987> BigOne: 不知道
<BigOne> soiamso: 我只能说，这个社会让人很无奈。
<soiamso> BigOne:  但是每一个人的能力总有不同，但是稀缺的能力会赚到更多的钱。
<BigOne> 如果我们一直信仰的价值观和婚姻观是正确的，那我们又如何解释如此高的离婚律？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 那域名是2010年6月注册的 额
<soiamso> BigOne: 这个就与，婚后各自的票子有关系了
<BigOne> 就像如果CPI真的像传闻中的那么美好，为什么还有那么多人大呼生活成本高，收入低呢？
<BigOne> soiamso: 这是和婚姻的基础有关系。
<soiamso> BigOne: 也可能是吧，结婚后恶化了
 * xiamx 今天连这取消两节课，真是好阿。。
<jyfl987> xiamx: 我今天注册了 freelancer 跟猪八戒差不多嘛 额
<xiamx> jyfl987, pm
<soiamso> BigOne: CPI 本来统计方法就有问题
<BigOne> soiamso: 那反思我们现今的婚姻观呢？
<soiamso> BigOne: 没钱还搞什么婚礼，一切按经济原则走
<soiamso> BigOne: 基本第一年离婚的，是婚礼搞坏的
<BigOne> soiamso：最终走出来的是一条死路
<soiamso> BigOne: 第二年儿子，
<soiamso> BigOne: 第三年是学费
<BigOne> soiamso： 你觉得结婚是为了什么？
<soiamso> BigOne: 第四年是第三者
<soiamso> BigOne: 婚礼只是社会认同而已，没有什么的。我不搞婚礼照样可以生儿育女。现在基本是把婚礼跟结婚的概念搞混了
<soiamso> BigOne: 结婚就是在国家那里高到一个家庭的优惠
<BigOne> soiamso:畸形的上层建筑，造成了畸形的环境。
<BigOne> 人剩下的，只有最原始的本能和冲动了。这是文明么？
<soiamso> BigOne: 没有了那些是人不？
<BigOne> soiamso: 如果只有这些，是人不？
<soiamso> BigOne: 是啊，只是你见到这种人很不习惯，不以为然，干脆认为其不存在
<BigOne> soiamso：我一直以来都有一个问题，想问很多人。但貌似很少有人认真的思考过
<soiamso> 快问，要睡觉了
<BigOne> soiamso: 你说，我们每天茫茫碌碌，不算是非常富有，也勉强属于饿不死。为得到底是什么？人一生的意义是什么？
<soiamso> BigOne: 不要闲着
<BigOne> soiamso：你惧怕死亡么？想一下，如果按照90岁的高寿，你还有多少年？
<soiamso> BigOne: 我买了保险就不惧怕死亡了
<BigOne> 到时候，你会在某个不知道的日子，就那么去了。会不会留下遗憾？
<BigOne> soiamso: 你到时候就会惧怕了。不然，你为什么还要抢救呢？
<BigOne> soiamso: 你有没有想过你父母百年之后，你会不会遗憾。
<BigOne> soiamso: 忙忙碌碌，却很少能好好的给予养育我们的父母什么～
<Colin-shzsc> 看来处理 po 语言文件还是自己在 Win 下就开始用的 Poedit 最顺手
<soiamso> 不遗憾，如果遗憾那样现在就要努力
<BigOne> soiamso: 这一切，我们能用金钱来解释和化解么？
<BigOne> soiamso: 感觉，你经历和看到的并不是很多～
<happyaron> 显示器悲剧了，换。。。
<BigOne> soiamso: 睡吧。或许，等你老了，你的想法就又不一样了。
<happyaron> 又要花钱，悲剧。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 我前天早上考完专八了，人家觉得很难我却感觉还行，不会又是我自我感觉太好了吧……
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 开始翻译了？
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 一定能过的！
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 刚在看怎么参与 GNOME 的翻译
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: poedit用一段时间就不顺手了，kde的某位翻译大牛刚刚学了使用文本编辑器。
<BigOne> 睡了，晚安。
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, BigOne桑
<BigOne> 晚安,Oicebot。
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, BigOne阁下
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: Launchpad 上面我是老早就在活动了，可家里的电信线路往欧洲方向实在太杯具
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: Gtranslator 又悲催的把一个快捷键搞成了 Ctrl + Space
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: Qt 的 Linguist 不知道对付 po 是否靠谱
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 比较靠谱的
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: qtlinguist是非常好的工具，但是有些人会不习惯，比如我
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: Launchpad 最近是不是把字体改小了，我还一直在想会不会是我的浏览器设置有问题
 * Oicebot 对Colin-shzsc说：不对。
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: launchpad 改了
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 不要依赖launchpad，那东西适用于小项目。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 上次往 emesene 导个 po 文件还没成功，最后还是在 web 上面做的
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 没有权限就不能导入。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: emesene 那里我过去的时候直接就可以提交
<jyfl987> 有没有什么好的分词库 包括繁体字的？
<jyfl987> 我们公司网站老有人发spam 准备搞分词分析来对付
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 那酒不知道了。
<happyaron> jyfl987: chromium/libreoffice的应该是效果比较好的了吧。
<happyaron> 开源的里
<jyfl987> happyaron: chromium是ibm那个
<jyfl987> 貌似词库不大
<happyaron> jyfl987: 看看lo吧
<happyaron> 不知道是否是那个
 * Oicebot 对happyaron说：你问我？不告诉你。
<happyaron> 能用的分词的实现很少吧。
<jyfl987> 引擎不是问题啊 关键是数据 额
<happyaron> Oicebot: 最好还是别人和你说话的时候再接
<jyfl987> 一些词的权重问题
<happyaron> jyfl987: 自己收集语料来做词库
<jyfl987> 不过我想这个从拼音输入法里应该也能挖出来吧
<happyaron> jyfl987: 也okay
<jyfl987> happyaron: 目前sougou的应该是最棒的 不知道从哪里去搞他的词库
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 版权神马的问题也很讨厌（不好意思我对此有点洁癖）
<roylez> jyfl987: sogou的不是直接下的吗
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 自己用又不流出
<jyfl987> roylez 你能下到完整词库？他要在线diff更新的吧
<Colin-shzsc> roylez: 搜狗的系统词库谁也搞不到吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 你自己去看就知道了，我的fcitx就是sogou的词库
<jyfl987> roylez 这样啊 搞个地址给我啊 我下了明天看看怎么拆
<roylez> jyfl987: 你直接拆fcitx的好了
<roylez> jyfl987: http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/downloads/list
<roylez> jyfl987: pyphrase small
<jyfl987> roylez 好 可以去看看  可是这个有繁体么？
<roylez> jyfl987: 这个不知道了
<jyfl987> roylez 你不用繁体么 现在这里面好多装逼的用繁体啊
<roylez> jyfl987: 不会用酷音，用拼音打繁体有什么劲
<roylez> http://i.min.us/ilThXM.jpg
<jyfl987> roylez 台湾也有类似拼音的东西啊 拼音可是北洋政府那时候就定过的
<roylez> 错，我们用的是共匪拼音，解放后的版本。解放前北洋政府定的拼音跟英文接轨更好
<happyaron> fcitx的拼音词库就是ibus-pinyin的
<roylez> 西部数据要收购日立存储。ibm的硬盘部，先卖给日立，日立觉得不赚钱，又扔给西数.....
<jyfl987> roylez 你是瞎扯 北洋搞的是罗马拼音 字典上还有 土工虽然土 但是这套拼音倒是好用 就是有点对不上某些发音
<roylez> 现在这套拼音没一点好处，你习惯了而已
<jyfl987> roylez 习惯就是好处啊 就像你用中文 用英文 有啥大不了的 只要你用了 方便了就行
<roylez> 不好，洋人总念错我的名字
<jyfl987> roylez 额 那套确实标音好
<lemonhall> 你们真得不知道搜狗有一个开放到预料库？
 * lemonhall 我表示对那个4G大的开放预料库感到无所适从
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Roy?
 * MeaCulpa 讨厌Roy这个名字...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的港台拼音是J.Y.Hsu, 你难道是Jaw?
<roylez> jaw
<MeaCulpa> Jaw la
<MeaCulpa> 或者zul
<MeaCulpa> la zul...
<alvin_rxg> lazuk
<MeaCulpa> lazarus...
<MeaCulpa> 我直接让洋人念我名字缩写了，挺好，老大不也用么
<MeaCulpa> 中国的驾照没有拼音，麻烦
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 额。。我发觉韦诺之战。。挺好的。。。符合你的要求。。AI好复杂
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 额 4g会死人的
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我看过 有不适合的
<MeaCulpa> wesnoth AI 不复杂啊
<lemonhall> jyfl987: http://www.wesnoth.org/start/1.8/
<MeaCulpa> Wesnoth 战斗规模一大，电脑就抽风
<MeaCulpa> 尤其ipad
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我知道这东西的 以前见过介绍
<MeaCulpa> Wesnoth 兵种太不爽了
<MeaCulpa> 要修改过的那些era才爽
<roylez> 没买只2代？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下周开始发售吧
<MeaCulpa> 2 带没意思
<MeaCulpa> 我在等有没有小版的ipad
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 买只给你娃用阿，2代用2代
<MeaCulpa> 可以和kindle竞争的
<MeaCulpa> 过渡产品没意思
<MeaCulpa> 娃娃....娃娃现在玩上面的talking tom
<MeaCulpa> 这里kindle的广告很有针对性
<MeaCulpa> 辣日光浴，读kindle， 边上的衰哥ipad啥都看不见
<MeaCulpa> s/辣/辣妹
 * MeaCulpa 居然漏掉了最关键测词
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 还好，我正在玩继位者战役。。。貌似有40幕，慢慢来
 * lemonhall http://lwn.net/Articles/178199/
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 恩
<Oicebot> 标题: Two new system calls: splice() and sync_file_range() [LWN.net]
<MeaCulpa> 要是ipad的能load custom战役就好了，现在全屏dev 做进去
<happyaron> 显示器的红色快不行了，悲剧啊悲剧。
<happyaron> 悲剧！！！
<bao_> 拿去修啊
 * Kandu 摸摸 happyaron 的頭以示安慰
<bao_> 是LCD还是
<bao_> 可以修的
<happyaron> CRT的，不修了，很多年了。
<happyaron> 修的钱都够买它了。
<happyaron> Kakurady: :)
<happyaron> Kakurady: sry...
<happyaron> Kandu: :)
<bao_> 你是做图像的啊，CRT
<happyaron> 不是，就是个旧显示器。
<happyaron> CRT流行年代里的。。。
<bao_> 正好有新显示器用
<happyaron> 嗯，正好买新的
<bao_> 现在显示器超便宜
<happyaron> 我看700块就能买三星18.5的了。
<bao_> 花1000吧
<bao_> 22.5的
<happyaron> 那么大的别扭。。。
<bao_> 爽啊
<happyaron> 我觉得19的会比22的舒服很多。
<bao_> 我的显示器都是外接笔记本的
<bao_> 总觉得越大越好
<happyaron> 哦
<bao_> 冲五钻三星完美屏三星/SAMSUNG19寸液晶显示器 E1920NW
<bao_>  ï¿¥690
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 完美屏和有三五个点的屏用起来差别大吗？
<c\nc> /
<MeaCulpa> 很大
<happyaron> 多大？
<MeaCulpa> 三个点会慢慢有流苏
<^k^>  06:06
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍞ 
<widon> vsftp mount --bind的虚拟目录重启就失效了，怎么让他不失效啊
 * pocoyo 三八节万岁～~
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: pocoyo万岁
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 好吧 赐你千岁
<lifeng> 不如九千岁
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-08
<Loongjiang> 推荐下我的博文http://hi.baidu.com/dianlanxian444/blog/item/e335e25fd728f957fbf2c02c.html
<llj> 节日快乐，女人们。
 * Oicebot 祝llj和#ubuntu-cn里的各位都快乐！
<Loongjiang> 这里没有女人
<Loongjiang> http://bbs.sciencenet.cn/home.php?mod=space&uid=41174&do=blog&id=419933
 * NoIE http://comment.drivers.com.cn/review/187872-1.htm
 * NoIE 为什么有那么多人“踩”？
<Oicebot> 标题: ÆÀÂÛÖÐÐÄ
<missing> bot也乱码,那个猪头养的,赶紧给我改
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<missing> Oicebot: 猪头?
<NoIE> Oicebot: 是说你有乱码。
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<Loongjiang> NoIE: 你是猪,它是机器猪
<iGoogle> oops 这谁啊
<NoIE> Loongjiang: 我没惹您吧？
<iGoogle> 欺负乖乖的 NoIE
<Visame> Hi 问一个简单问题
<Visame> 有一个文件有很多行 我给出一个pattern,想要输出这个pattern在第几行
<leaveboy> morning
<Visame> Hi 有人在不？
<pocoyo> Visame: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Visame> 晕 你发给我的什么链接？
<Visame> 有一个文件有很多行 我给出一个pattern,想要输出这个pattern在第几行
<leaveboy> Visame: 在什么地方匹配，匹配什么
<Loongjiang> 水中商品房,欢迎批评指正,我的博文http://hi.baidu.com/dianlanxian444/blog/item/e335e25fd728f957fbf2c02c.html
<Visame> leaveboy: Thanks
<Visame> 我还是去stackoverlfow发帖子吧 一个小问题
<leaveboy> 小问题就别发帖子啦
<leaveboy> 说说就完事了
<xiamx> 多贴贴stackoverflow挺好的
<zltan> hello there
<roylez_> Visame: awk '/pattern/ {print FNR}'
<roylez_> Visame: awk '/pattern/ {print FNR}' <filename>
 * tenzu 祝各位女王女王节快乐
 * xiamx 祝各位女王女王节快乐 +1
<roylez> tenzu: 祝你生日快乐...
<cc4444> flay:还有在用arch吗？
<flay> 嗯 一直arch
<cc4444> flay:现在用pidgin能登录openfetion吗？
<flay> 可以啊 一直可以
 * lemonhall 11.10的名字都出来了，现在越发觉得UBUNTU很强大了，真希望它能在桌面市场上一统江湖
<cc4444> flay:我现在MSN和飞信都不能登录阿？就算开单独的软件也一样，但是GTALK都可以阿
<flay> 不会是飞信的网站被屏蔽了吧 你可以traceroute看看
<flay> 那天我看openfetion的作者提到这个 你可以去推上问下他
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你太邪恶了
<cc4444> flay:但是网页飞信和MSN都能登录
<roylez> tenzu: ...难道我记错了？呵呵
<tenzu> roylez: 你是故意记错的
<roylez> tenzu: 今天ee过节应该不会错了吧
<flay> cc4444: 这么神奇
<tenzu> roylez: 那必须没错
<leaveboy> flay: 我这都可以
<leaveboy> 应该是网络问题
<cc4444> 我还以为是可能是端口什么的被禁用了，重新启动电脑进入xp系统登录飞信很MSN，也一样能阿，55555~~
<flay> 我也觉得是网络的问题 我没登过MSN
<cc4444> 网络问题？比如什么网络问题呢？
<flay> pidgin -d 看看有没有什么信息
<cc4444> 有，我刚才有登录MSN了，你等下，我发下信息
<iGoogle> roylez: 妖人。你没性别了吧。 lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 女王节快乐
<debianer> 红太狼们，我灰太狼大王祝你们节日快乐。我去抓羊给你们吃，等着哦。
 * Oicebot 祝debianer和#ubuntu-cn里的各位都快乐！
<iGoogle> tenzu: 去伦敦吧。那流行女王游戏。
<iGoogle> 这啥bot
<iGoogle> 今天destine估计不敢来
<roylez> iGoogle: 您来了？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你不是早就在这里庆祝了嘛。我是围观的
<iGoogle> 破马也来庆祝了
<lemonhall> 祝福大家节日快乐
 * Oicebot 祝lemonhall和#ubuntu-cn里的各位都快乐！
<lemonhall> 祝大家快乐
<roylez> iGoogle: 女神您就别客气了，女神也要过三八的...
<lemonhall> 唔。。。。。
<iGoogle> roylez: lol 你还是和你女儿去过吧。
<debianer> 神马也要过三八节，因为也有神马婆子
<lemonhall> roylez: 唔。。你是有家事的人啊，都有女儿了
<cc4444> 这是pidgin -d登录MSN的信息http://code.bulix.org/0ld0gn-79507?raw   这是pidgin的图片，之前也没看到http://imagebin.org/141742
<cc4444> 有事没事的都帮我看下是什么问题阿
<cc4444> 信息和图片在上面
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<zltan> hi
<^k^> zltan, 好  ㍢ 
<cc4444> flay:看了没？
<flay> 在看
<flay> 应该是网络原因
<flay> traceroute messenger.hotmail.com 看能不能到达
<cc4444> flay:看不懂，是进入终端打这个命令还是？
<flay> 是的
<flay> 我刚登了下MSN 可以
<cc4444> flay:好像在显示1,2什么的，等下吧，你这个是干什么呢？
<flay> 额 就是显示你那个数据到那里需要经过的地方 具体你google一下
<cc4444> han ~~ 已经显示到10了
<timber`> 都乱码了还能看懂，太强悍了
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<cc4444> flay:看下http://code.bulix.org/g3lp87-79508
<flay> 全部超时了 还搞鬼
<flay> 确定是网络问题了
<zltan> ^k^: are you rebert?
<flay> 我把我的结果发给你看看
<zltan> ^k^: are you robot?
<flay> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82850
<jyf1987> 节日快乐阿 诸位
 * Oicebot 祝jyf1987和#ubuntu-cn里的各位都快乐！
<imadper> jyf1987: 貌似，这里没人过节吧
<imadper> jyf1987: 对了，你会html不？我有点小问题~
<jyf1987> imadper: 所有男人都是妇女用品嘛 跟着主人一起同乐
<jyf1987> imadper: html会一点
<cc4444> flay:晕死了，那我这边是怎么回事阿？
<flay> 我发现设置hdparm -B254 /dev/sda后 硬盘温度还是感觉高一点 但是设置别的 比如archwiki推荐的199 硬盘马上就开始响了
<imadper> jyf1987: 哈哈，问你下，http://mediaplayer.yahoo.com/
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个网址给的代码怎么运行不起来呢？
<flay> 问一下你的网管是咋回事
<jyf1987> 看下
<imadper> 好~~
<jyf1987> imadper: 这不就是播放器么 你怎么不能运行了
<imadper> jyf1987: 播放器的界面什么的都能出来，音乐也有，但是播放不了
<jyf1987> imadper: 额 是不是你本机没有解码器阿
 * Oicebot 对jyf1987说：可能是。
<imadper> jyf1987: 不是...
<imadper> jyf1987: 在雅虎网站打开的播放器就能播放
<imadper> jyf1987: 用它给的代码放到自己机器上就播放不了....
<jyf1987> 你本机的代码呢 贴出来看看
<cc4444> flay:前几天还可以的，估计是最近N多人上QQ空间，听说给禁用了，可能也禁用了MSN的端口吧？有什么别的方法可以测试下吗？
 * Oicebot 对cc4444说：可能是。
<missing> 这个bot试什么猪头阿?呵呵
<flay> ping呗 估计也是超时
<cc4444> 确实是超时
<cc4444> 那飞信估计也是这样咯
<debianer> 飞信现在有终端版本吗？
<cc4444> 那各位有什么别的方法可以解决不？都来说下，我试下
<imadper> jyf1987: 话说，那个应该怎么办？
<jyf1987> imadper: 额 我让你把自己本地代码贴一下 怎么半天都不动
<imadper> jyf1987: 刚才掉线，收到~
<imadper> jyf1987:<script type="text/javascript" src="http://mediaplayer.yahoo.com/js"></script>
<imadper> <a href="http://mediaplayer.yahoo.com/example1.mp3">First link</a>
<imadper> <a href="http://qingchunwudi.bybk.pku.edu.cn/uploadfiles/2007-3/317796667.mp3">link</a>
<jyf1987> 额 你这样机器人居然不搞
<leaveboy> gtalk有终端版本吗
<imadper> jyf1987: 恩，行数太少
<imadper> jyf1987: 老k不会理我的
<leaveboy> 5行在理你
<jyf1987> 这个应该没问题吧
<jyf1987> 你播放第一个yahoo那个示范的有问题么？
<imadper> 有问题
<imadper> 在yahoo上面就没问题
<xiamx> 有没有人在vps用过ed2k下载器（amule?)
<imadper> jyf1987: 点播放没有反应
<jyf1987> imadper: 那我也没辙了
<imadper> jyf1987: e...
<imadper> jyf1987: 那，jplayer你用过没？
<quanru> 怎麽讓快車成為chrome的默認下載器
<jyf1987> imadper: 没 我都是用 youku tudou这类
<imadper> jyf1987: 也是，网站的demo就能用，把他们提供的源码下载到本地就不行了
<imadper> jyf1987: 主要是现在要写在学校的网页上，在线播放音乐
<jyf1987> imadper: embed不就得了 真麻烦
<imadper> jyf1987: 这样怎么实现播放一个列表的文件？
<jyf1987> imadper: m3u就是了
<imadper> jyf1987: 恩~好~我去试试看~
<imadper> jyf1987: thx~
<jyf1987> imadper: 不过也有现成的flash做的mp3 player 带list支持的 我高中那时候多 现在基本没有2b在自己服务器上提供链接播放了 额
<NoIE> 请问，这个页面上的广播怎样收听？http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/id306300959
<NoIE> 必须使用 iTunes 吗？
 * xiamx 被锁在vm外面了...
<jyf1987> xiamx: 是那个 buyvm么 呵呵
<xiamx> jyf1987, 上次改 sshd端口好像忘了 /etc/init.d/sshd start了。。 真悲剧
<jyf1987> xiamx: 自作孽阿
<jyf1987> xiamx: 有没有专门给程序员找活的地方？ 那个odesk太多非程序员了
<xiamx> jyf1987, 你选程序那栏不就行了
<jyf1987> xiamx: 比较少阿
<flay> openfetion好像提供了cli版的
<xiamx> jyf1987, 那就去elance吧
<jyf1987> 果然阿 豆瓣上还有个小组呢
<imadper> jyf
<imadper> jyf1987: 但是我找到的一到我的机器上，就不行了
<jyf1987> imadper: 看来确实你机器的事拉
 * NoIE iTunes 是个什么东西？为什么有 77.6 MB 大？
<zxh> »­Á÷³ÌͼÓÐʲôºÃµÄ¹¤¾ß,DIA²»Òª
<^k^> zxh:say 画流程图有什么好的工具,DIA不要 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> jyf1987: 这能有什么问题？
<Oooops> NoIE: 那流氓软件
<Oooops> zxh: 就dia简单
<roylez> zxh: graphviz
<Oooops> zxh: 还有。。。。 roylez.. 呵呵
<jyf1987> imadper: 你在win下还是lin下
<Oooops> 骗你用代码画流程图
<NoIE> Oooops: http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/id306300959
<NoIE> 我想收听这个网页上的广播，您有什么好办法？
<roylez> zxh: metapost, pstricks
<imadper> jyf1987: lin呀~
<imadper> jyf1987: 我现在用的还是erc呢
<Oooops> NoIE: 水果的DRM的东西，都别碰。
<NoIE> Oooops: 。。。明白了。
 * xiamx 重新连上了。。幸亏开着webmin
<jyf1987> imadper: 这个我真没办法了 要看真机了 可是你不在帝都
<zxh> 现在OK了不?
<Oooops> 差不多ok
<leaveboy> 终端发邮件 有什么软件推荐下
<imadper> jyf1987:没事，我在实验中心，周围都是机器，我换一台~谢了~
<Oooops> leaveboy: 找脚本啊
<flay> leaveboy: mutt
<zxh> 有什么画流程图的软件不?小巧的,DIA不要
<leaveboy> 还有别的没
<zxh> windows下的Diagram Designer不错
<flay> 貌似很多 好像有个叫pine
<leaveboy> flay: 我找了找好像mutt用的最多
<flay> 嗯 这个是比较多 我都是用的网页 没用客户端
<jyf1987> imadper: 你还混实验室 额
<Oooops> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=258048&start=0 zxh
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - zim新版本支持graphviz了。
<flay> 我虽然装了dia 但是没怎么用 这个可以画化工方面的流程图吗
 * Oicebot 对flay说：是。
<lemonhall> mutt是个毛啊
<lemonhall> 我访问个POP3竟然还给我装了一个邮件服务器
<calebot> mutt++
<lemonhall> = =
<calebot> 那又不关 mutt 的事
<lemonhall> calebot: 我直接sudo apt-get install mutt...还有更简单的客户端么？
<calebot> lemonhall: 那是 maintain 决定的，可以装个 minimal mail server
<calebot> s/maintain/maintainer/
<jyf1987> 虽然我们不是女性,但属于女性用品；虽然我们不是母亲，却让很多女士做了母亲；虽然我们不是妇女，却让太多女孩变成了妇女！
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。。这话我记下了。。。。
<leaveboy> flay: mutt是不是也是用的msmtp驱动的
 * Oicebot 对leaveboy说：看起来不太像。
<leaveboy> ？？
<lemonhall> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 75.07% (Lv16)
<leaveboy> Oicebot: ？？我看到一个例子是这么用的
<lemonhall> .oicebot off
<leaveboy> jrrp
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @nct0394 RT @HHloli: RT @stchris666: 电子穷三代，爪姬毁一生，平板饿三月，配件压箱底,显卡害朋友，液晶伤兄弟，P3毒姑表，Wii残妯娌，安卓坏家庭，苹果祸子孙.
<Oooops> lemonhall: Mail::Sender 自己写一个就是。例子多的是。
<lemonhall> Oooops: 你强大，我虽然也有写发邮件的PERLJ脚本，但是那东西我尽力不去碰，加附件的编码问题弄得我很头晕。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 她是perl控阿
<leaveboy> 。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 请用男他
<Oooops> lemonhall: man的例子，先抄就是。唉。懒虫
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那你就是乱用了
<Oooops> jyf1987: 你今天过节了？
<Oooops> 死家伙
<jyf1987> Oooops: 是你过节 我只不过是作为妇女用品跟着沾光而已
<lemonhall> Oooops: 你是女的？
<Oooops> 你是卫生巾？
<Oooops> lemonhall: 傻了。这家伙没真话的
<lemonhall> Oooops: 唔。。。。满嘴炮火车的家伙
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 真的不骗呢 大家都知道她是大妈
<lemonhall> Oooops: 我找到一个SUP。。不错。。试试cli
<Oooops> . 找现成的，这么积极。 lol
 * lemonhall 实现这种东西没什么意义啊
<Oooops> cli下发文件给别人，就这有意义。
<lemonhall> Oooops: 唔。。。貌似有SENDMAIL了啊
<Oooops> 牵扯多的，不好
<calebot> sendmail, 杀蚂蚁用屠龙刀啊
<Oooops> fm里面，右键点下，发送附件，就为了这个。
<Oooops> cli下通用。这就是好处
 * lemonhall 我不相信没这类软件。。。不就是链接个SMTP，发送一下邮件么，只是MIME那些东西太烦躁而已
<Oooops> lin下没统一的通讯录，所以没这类嘛。
<microcai> Oooops:  有啊！
<calebot> win也没统一啊
<microcai> Oooops:  就在 /etc/passwd
<Oooops> 有啥统一的？
<Oooops> win也没。的确
 * lemonhall 下班，回家。。。又浪费了一个上午的人生
<daf3707> 呃
<jyf1987> 额 中午还回家的地方好
<daf3707> ?
<flay> 哪个有女儿也可以过节啊 今天是父女节嘛 一起过
<palomino|working> .......
<happyaron> calebot: lol 这个比喻真好
<lifeng> aron刚说，163更新太慢了
<happyaron> lifeng: ?
<lifeng> happyaron: debian-chinese-gb
<happyaron> lifeng: 163更新慢就该xx他们客服，他们都有push trigger了还慢好几天就没天理了。
<happyaron> lifeng: 相比来说163还行，sohu的客服发了邮件都没人理
<calebot> 估计客服都不知道有镜像存在…
<lifeng> happyaron: 网易对开源社区比较友好
<happyaron> calebot: 给mirror管理员地址发邮件 mirror@sohu-inc.com，没人理
 * happyaron 好像是mirrors@，忘了
<jyf1987> 163连iso都不提供
<happyaron> 但是提供source，sohu不完整mirror的悲剧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 提供iso啊 http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /debian-cd/
<happyaron> http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/
<jyf1987> happyaron: ubuntu的呢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 下面那个链接啊
<happyaron> jyf1987: ubuntu-release
<flay> 国内源还就bjtu不错
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那就是sohu不提供iso?
<jyf1987> 总之有一个不提供
<happyaron> flay: bjtu 准备冲刺一下 ftp.cn.debian.org :)
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我看看
<FrankLv> rsync 源文件夹 dir 和 dir/ 的表现有什么不同？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 现在都有了 应该是以前没有
<happyaron> jyf1987: http://mirrors.sohu.com/debian-cd/ http://mirrors.sohu.com/ubuntu-releases/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /debian-cd/
<happyaron> :)
<xrfang> 我在试验远程运行X的程序，但老是返回cannot open display，请教一下。
<jyf1987> -DISPLAY
<debianer`> MaskRay: cmp('abc','xyz')  书上说=-23，但是我测试却等于-1
<xrfang> jyf1987, 请详细说一下？我用的是SSH -X
<xrfang> 但是直接传输DISPLAY也不行：DISPLAY=192.168.1.104:0 nautilus，比如说。
<MaskRay> debianer`: Return negative if x<y, zero if x==y, positive if x>y.
<jyf1987> xrfang: 这个应该自动就支持了 你看看远程服务器的ssh配置里有没有允许ssh 转向
<xrfang> jyf1987, 我察看过了有的。
<jyf1987> 另外本机的X有没有开tcp
<debianer`> MaskRay: 那书上是否是过去的老python版本哦？
<xrfang> jyf1987, 这个不知道，怎么察看本机X有没有开tcp？
<jyf1987> xrfang: 配置 ubuntu好像默认还要开下的吧
<xrfang> jyf1987, 我已经找不到配置XDMCP的地方了。
<MaskRay> debianer`: jyf1987 <-
<jyf1987> xrfang: 看下X的命令行参数也知道 上次我也是没搞定 后来发现默认是没开
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 咋？
<xrfang> jyf1987, /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-cuEQtC/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<xrfang> 估计是没有listen，但怎么修改呢？
<MaskRay> debianer`: 问 jyf1987
<jyf1987> nolisten 额
<jyf1987> xrfang: 这个是gdm起的 我不晓得 怎么整
 * edison0354 早上起床，女儿跑过来说：爸爸，节日快乐！我大惊：你个小丫头片子，搞什么鬼？女儿淡定地说：今天不是我俩过节吗？父女节呀！
<jyf1987> edison0354: 恭喜阿 女儿都会打酱油了
<cfy> MaskRay: perl再次被忽略。。。在shlug上。。。
<roylez> cfy: 我突然发现按青轴更有快感
<jyf1987> cfy: 哼哼
<cfy> roylez: 可是都已经买了。主要当时考虑到我还住寝室，会影响别人
<cfy> jyf1987: ...
 * edison0354 我们宿舍老大跟我手机上的爱说话的猫玩的巨欢乐……
<roylez> cfy: 现在hjkl已经油了
<cfy> roylez: 没事吧，要么换键帽？
<debianer`> MaskRay: windows下如何从emacs进python交互界面？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那你女儿呢
<roylez> cfy: 现在白色的键帽一套150，太坑爹了，等等
<MaskRay> cfy: 我瞧瞧
<cfy> roylez: 呵呵。
<palomino|working> lol , edison0354
<Router2> roylez: filco的？
<roylez> Router2: ducky
<cfy> roylez: 赚ee的中介费就可以买了。。。。
 * cfy afk
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我哪里来的女儿？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你不是有女儿要跟你过父女节么
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<palomino|working> 大概女儿还在袋子里 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 呵呵 在墙上
<palomino|working> 到墙上就变不成女儿了...
<ofan> ...
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<jyf1987> palomino|working: q6600如何 intel的
<palomino|working> 太老了。。 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 第一代4核了 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 可是我这有人说那个非常好呢
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 4年前非常好么
<ofan> 有没有二手的i7..
<happyaron> 我还在amd4000+。。。
<happyaron> 破马竟然说四核落后了。。。
<palomino|working> 哦。。3年前
<palomino|working> 奇怪，我怎么觉得q6600是很遥远的记忆了。。
<happyaron> ...
<palomino|working> 四核还行，但q66是最早的四核呀。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你换电脑的时候把现在的低价处理给我吧。。。
<palomino|working> 换电脑时现在家里那台会拿到公司来用
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> /bin/sh: working,: not found
<roylez> cowsay: Could not find small cowfile!
<roylez>  ___________________________________
<roylez> < palomino|working, enjoy your day! >
<roylez>  -----------------------------------
<roylez>     \
<roylez>      \
<^k^> roylez:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<palomino|working> .........
<oliver661> 这只bot真智能……
<Router2> http://img.ly/39TM  无判断无责任无求证无来源转发
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你把i7处理给我吧 我给你个100块车费回家
<palomino|working> 车费笑纳了，i7不给
<Alexander> hello
<^k^> Alexander, 好  ㍥ 
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 玩玩嘛
<happyaron> tenzu: 宅男们~不要看AV啦~低头看看你键盘上A键和V键旁边分别是什么...
<jyf1987> ubuntu下 python坏了 如何装软件？
<shean> HI everybody
<roylez> jyf1987: apt难道依赖python吗？
<jyf1987> roylez: apt-get有依赖
<roylez> jyf1987: /usr/bin/apt-get: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<shean> 我想问，哪里有好的gnome主题下载啊……
<jyf1987> roylez: 系统的py挂了以后 你就用不起来了 额
<roylez> jyf1987: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.2.3), debian-archive-keyring, gnupg
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不依赖的
<roylez> shean: gnome-look
<jyf1987> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jyf1987> roylez: happyaron 你两个从来没损坏过py
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我都有过系统里无py的时候
<shean> 谢谢，我应该下载什么格式的
<roylez> jyf1987: /usr/bin/dpkg: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<jyf1987> 我抓图给你们看
<roylez> jyf1987: 你直接下载了，用dpkg来装试试
<happyaron> roylez: 他那个错误是dpkg错误
<jyf1987> 额 那更悲剧了 dpkg
<roylez> happyaron: dpkg也不依赖的
<jyf1987> 想下个deb包装都不行
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯
<shean> 我是不是应该下载KDE的主题？
<roylez> happyaron: 我的键盘上A和V旁边的键都没刻字。看着键盘我一个键也识别不了，不看键盘才能打字
<happyaron> ...
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/03/08/autonomous_cars.html
<NoIE> Google的自动驾驶汽车
<roylez> NoIE: 你在jandan上看的，都是我在jandan上懒得看的
<roylez> palomino|working: 什么叫做高手 http://i.min.us/ij30YM.jpg
<tenzu> happyaron: 你太淘气了
<happyaron> tenzu: 哈哈，那两个字母很好，hoho
<tenzu> happyaron: 这个我早就知道，哼哼
<happyaron> tenzu: 那还看？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.min.us/ijqNai.gif
<pocoyo> happyaron: 祝你3.8节愉快。
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.min.us/ijqRqy.jpg  这个太强了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.min.us/jjh3za.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.min.us/ilywTM.gif
<shean> 嗨，有人在么？
<pocoyo> shean: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<shean> 怎么没人聊天恩
<shean> = =
<shean> 你是机器人？
<pocoyo> shean: 祝你节日快乐
<shean> 你别逗……这节日我可不敢过……
<shean> Hi Gun^Rose...
<jyf1987> shean: 为何不敢过？
<shean> 我是男的……
<jyf1987> 男的更应该过了
<jyf1987> 妇女用品
<shean> - -
<Gun^Rose> shean: hi
<shean> can you read chinese?
<shean> can you speak chinese?
<Gun^Rose> shean: yes,i can
<jyf1987> 有个问题
<shean> so....那我们说中文好了
<shean> 啥问题……
<shean> 关于妇女用品？》
<Gun^Rose> shean: 好，难道又到了英语时间？！
<shean> 我不知道啊，我是出于礼貌，才用英文打招呼的……
<jyf1987> archlinux里可以在sudoers里设置  nopasswd 让用户不需要输入密码 但是在ubuntu下为何设置了以后没起作用呢
<Gun^Rose> shean: 我只会那几句，再多就露馅啦
<Fivesheep_> 这么无聊?
<shean> 不懂……
<Fivesheep_> sudo不输入password.. 那有什么意义
<shean> ^_^，我不比你好哪里去。
<shean> 是
<Gun^Rose> shean: 呵呵
<shean> Gun^Rose，你的名字有什么含义？
<BigOne> shean: 枪和玫瑰，难道是海盗？
<Gun^Rose> shean: 乐队名字 Guns n' Rose，很老的一个了
<shean> 哈……还好我没有当做玫瑰枪来理解……
<Gun^Rose> shean: 重金属，吓死人啊
<shean> 玫瑰之枪……
<shean> 我不喜欢金属
<pocoyo> 打手枪的玫瑰
<shean> 我倒是听喜欢听rock，稍微punk一点也能接受
<Gun^Rose> shean: 没错的，这个乐队大家都简称“枪花”
<pocoyo> 花。
<shean> 枪花。。。很抽象的名字
<shean> 上次我第一次来这里聊到来justin bieber，他有51岁？
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: To your!
<Loongjiang> 花枪  枪之花
<Gun^Rose> shean: 啊？
<BigOne> 各位节日快乐～
<shean> 不是不是，等下
<shean> 你们怎么在发送的句子前面加上名字和冒号？
<shean> shean: there is empty
<shean> - -
<Gun^Rose> shean: 这里有这么大岁数的吗？
<shean> 我在说justin bieber
<BigOne> shean: 自己打咯
<Gun^Rose> shean: 你用的啥客户端？
<shean> xchat
<shean> justin bieber
<shean> 是一个……
<shean> 少年歌手……
<Gun^Rose> 我用的是pidgin，可以输入前几个字幕按tab键补全，不知道xchat支持不？
<shean> 不行，我试过，焦点就跑来
<shean> 焦点就跑了
<BigOne> Gun^Rose: 貌似ERC也支持。
<nsdy> 兄弟们 gmail是不是被墙了？ 我这里已经两天打不开了，但是pidgin能提示有信
<OT_iux> Ubuntu10.10下哪个Dock程序最好用？
<Gun^Rose> 哦，估计再过15年以后，这里准有那么大岁数的了
<shean> 我啥时候才能访问facebook……
<OT_iux> nsdy:  用HTTPS，加HOST，能勉强打开
<Gun^Rose> BigOne: 恩，支持
<shean> i have a dream.....
<nsdy> <OT_iux>恩 谢了
<shean> 我想上facebook......
<Gun^Rose> shean: 哦，那个困难，现在GFW智能化了。。。
<shean> 现在只能在myspace上乱转……
<BigOne> nsdy: 我觉得，对我们来说，自由只意味着两件事，说事实的自由，和了解真相的自由。
<shean> 这里有多少人抽烟？
<nsdy> <BigOne>我们在天朝........
<Gun^Rose> 我抽烟，一天一包，快坚持不住了。。。
<Gun^Rose> :-D
<shean> 我面前有一包中南海，我希望这是我最后一包……
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 抽好多……
<shean> 哼哼……我和他一样的
<BigOne> nsdy: 很遗憾，我这边也上不去gmail。
<edison0354> shean: 贵吧
<Gun^Rose> myspace怎么没受影响呢？还是因为myspace影响太大？
<shean> 一天17-18就够来
<shean> 6快/包
<edison0354> BigOne: 无鸭梨，不行就ipv6吧
<shean> myspace.cn 啊
<shean> .cn的应该没事吧
<shean> 对于没有facebook，我表示压力很大……
<Gun^Rose> 我刚进入www.myspace.com，没问题
<shean> 还是去.cn。。。。。
<shean> 这里有人用icq或者aim的么？
<nsdy> <BigOne>。。。我这里也打不开... 有公司的信件。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 哦，很少吧
<Evanescence> awesome 无法显示状态条，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=320532
<BigOne> nsdy: 我应该说什么好呢？
<shean> linux下不想用qq……所以满世界找即时通讯工具……
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - awesome 在写入了几个wiki上的widget之后上面的状态条消失，
<nsdy> <BigOne>xxxxxxxxxx..........
<BigOne> shean: 其实IRC就不错的。如果freenode能支持ssl就更好了。
<nsdy> <shean>使用pidgin登录gtalk msn icq..........
<roylez> BigOne: freenode可以ssl
<BigOne> nsdy: 呵呵～
<shean> ssl？好像用来远程桌面服务的
<edison0354> BigOne: 换个端口开SSL就行了
<BigOne> edison0354: 怎么用ERC连SSL呢？
<edison0354> BigOne: 不用ERC
<BigOne> 有谁知道，怎么用ERC ssl呢？
<shean> 我是最近几个月才用linux的。。。。感觉真不错，比瘟到死7强多了
<roylez> happyaron: 现在irc里面尽是懒得用google的人
<shean> 有时候我也去icq.com的chat room
<shean> 那里也有chinese room
<shean> 不过那里讲英文的比较多，而且好多口语和缩写……
<Evanescence> 有谁用awesome的？
<BigOne> roylez: 那我google一下，希望别被墙
<MaskRay> roylez: erc 用代理很难查到解决方案的
<shean> nick真他娘帅
<roylez> BigOne: erc阿，不能怪freenode
<ofan> Evanescence: 我用
<MaskRay> 我错了。。
<Evanescence> ofan: 帮我看一下有哪里出错的，虽然很长，。。。。 awesome 无法显示状态条，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=320532
<ofan> Evanescence: 你检查语法了么？
<shean> 你们聊，我上myspace上看看……
<ofan> Evanescence: awesome -k
<Evanescence> ofan: 检查了 ok
<dchxcrow> 在arch怎么装gnome3啊？
<dchxcrow> 有人最近研究gnome3没？
<ofan> Evanescence: 那就不太清楚，awesome配置我也不懂
<Evanescence> ofan: 额，是怎么配置的？
<ofan> 默认的
<Gun^Rose> 还在折腾桌面啊？等桌面折腾完了，还有emacs。等emacs折腾完了，还有lisp。等lisp折腾完了，还有哲学。等哲学折腾完了，已经没有人类了....啥时候能好好用用linux呢。。。根本没时间啊。。。
<ofan> 配置过几次，也是不行
<Evanescence> ofan: 不是吧，默认的看着挺难看的
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 能见证人类灭亡，那也算没白来一回了~
<Gun^Rose> 我晕。。。
<Evanescence> Gun^Rose: 用awesome是为了提高窗口切换效率
<zhaoxuhua> 系统的cache怎么释放
<Gun^Rose> 恩，我只是开个玩笑
<ofan> Evanescence: 还行  awesome经常语法过了，但是就是不显示效果，也没错误警告之类
<ofan> 比较无奈..
<roylez> zhaoxuhua: 不释放，需要的时候内核会自己调节
<Evanescence> ofan: 你知道还有谁是awesome高手吗？
<roylez> ofan: Xephyr
<Evanescence> ofan: 本来向从别人哪儿拷贝然后自己修改的，但是又怕缺这缺那，问别人不好意思。。。。
<ofan> roylez: Xephyr是啥
<Gun^Rose> awesome这种个性的桌面，适合整天需要操作大量窗口的系统管理员和开发者，普通应用没必要的
<ofan> Evanescence: 不知道了，貌似myie2也用
<ofan> 现在不在~
<Evanescence> ofan: 哦，有他mail吗？
<zhaoxuhua> free后  used很多
<ofan> Evanescence: 没有额..
<BigOne> Gun^Rose: 其实没你说的折腾的那么夸张。
<roylez> #!/bin/bash
<roylez> #script xepyhr-awesome
<roylez> # author: dante4d <dante4d@gmail.com>
<roylez> Xephyr -ac -br -noreset -screen 800x600 :1 &
<roylez> sleep 1
<roylez> awesome_dir=$HOME/.config/awesome
<^k^> roylez:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ofan> 抽空就吧awesome换了..
<Gun^Rose> BigOne: 哦，浅尝？
<Evanescence> ofan: 只好在社区里等人来解了。。。。可能不会等到人了，那个配置好长。。。
<BigOne> Gun^Rose: 不是尽善尽美。但是，配置是为了能满足自己的需求。螺旋式开发模式。
<roylez> ^k^: æ­»bot
<Gun^Rose> BigOne: 恩，有用就行。
<Evanescence> ofan: 对了，ee大神是不是昵称是eeepc？
<BigOne> Gun^Rose: 我听说emacs有很强的功能，同时我也懒得装其他东西。那么就让emacs的IRC聊天能支持的好一点。
<ofan> Evanescence: 论坛里的？
<Evanescence> ofan: 恩
<wolftankk> awesome 简单易用。。。 挺好的
<ofan> Evanescence: eexpress吧
<Evanescence> ofan: 哦，
<calebot> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2011-March/msg00012.html # 珍爱生命，表用 GtkApplication()
<calebot> jyf1987: apt 基本工具不依赖 python 的
<jyf1987> calebot: dpkg
<calebot> jyf1987: dpkg *也* 不依赖 python
<calebot> emdebian 连 perl 都拿掉了
<calebot> 标准 debian 默认只依赖 perl (perl-base)
<calebot> emdebian 90% 都用标准 debian, 只是把 perl 的部份抽掉
<BigOne> 感觉linux的发行版太多了～～
<jyf1987> calebot: 可是事实就是如果我把ubuntu默认的python破坏掉 用apt-get装东西会出问题
<Loongjiang> jyf1987:
<BigOne> 可能在N年之后，收集linux发行版的标志会和收集火花一样了
<calebot> jyf1987: 那不干 apt 的事
<jyf1987> calebot: 我知道是dpkg的事  可是debian上 难道让我装rpm的包
<calebot> jyf1987: dpkg apt *本来*  就和 python 没有关系啊
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 你用ubuntu么
<xnccm> 有人使用过samba吗
<calebot> 难道 ubuntu 乱搞了 dpkg / apt?
<happyaron> jyf1987: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<calebot> debian 的 dpkg / apt 和 python 完全无关的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 然后看看有什么输出
<jyf1987> 只要破坏系统的python  apt-get就出问题
<xnccm> happyaron, 你用过samba服务器吗
<happyaron> jyf1987: 把完整的log贴出来
<happyaron> jyf1987: 肯定不是dpkg的问题
<happyaron> xnccm: 从来没有
<jyf1987> happyaron: 等我回家试试
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你不信把你系统的python移个位置看看
<xnccm> 额
<xnccm> happyaron, e
<happyaron> jyf1987: 如果perl彻底坏了倒是可能出一点小问题。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我曾经有过系统里完全没有python的情况
<happyaron> jyf1987: dpkg照样工作
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你不要扯 先试试
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你这是出现包破损
<xnccm> happyaron, 我想把我笔记本的东西备份到xp去，重新分区
<jyf1987> 把系统的python移除掉 再试试用apt-get装东西
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你就是包破损
<xnccm> happyaron, 有办法不，大概有100多个g
<happyaron> xnccm: rsync?
<jyf1987> 好吧 我找机会破坏给你们看
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我正在虚拟机里实验，debian sid
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没啥问题啊。
<calebot> debian 基本系统根本没 python 啊
<xnccm> happyaron, 能和xp同步？？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你用ubuntu
<happyaron> jyf1987: basesystem是一样的
<happyaron> xnccm: 嗯。
<xnccm> happyaron, 谢谢啊
<xnccm> 呵呵
<xnccm> 继续折腾去
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 难道是desktop自带的一些hook脚本问题
<happyaron> jyf1987: 就是有些包安装或卸载没有正常处理完
<happyaron> jyf1987: 所以需要修复一下。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你装个桌面版本试试
<happyaron> jyf1987: 移动python可能会导致桌面程序崩溃，但包管理系统不会出问题。
<Alexander> 11.04  更强大了
<microcai> Alexander:  unity 不喜欢
<ofan> appspot.com都能上？
<Alexander> microcai, natty？
<microcai> Alexander: .
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这个等我做出来再说
<microcai> Alexander:  还是 gnome-shell 好
<Alexander> microcai, 个人习惯
<Alexander> microcai, 今天刚在我办公司装11.04
<Alexander> 163的源貌似不是很快
<leaveboy> 11.04是不是桌面变成utily了
<Alexander> leaveboy, 恩
<yudun> 额，为什么ubuntu自带的vi每次上下左右都打出来abcd，纠结
<Alexander> 服务器用ubuntu的不多啊
<microcai> Alexander:  ... ...
<Alexander> yudun, http://hi.baidu.com/wangcomeoffit/blog/item/faab93fab108e71bd8f9fd2f.html
<microcai> Alexander:   163 在上海
<leaveboy> yudun: 配置问题
<Alexander> yudun, 看下我刚写的教程
<microcai> Alexander:  163 还提供 gentoo 的 mirror , 非常不错的呀，连 google 都不提供这么些源呢
<Alexander> microcai, 那用？？？我的网通
<leaveboy> 我给老婆的上网本上装了一个10.10桌面就是utily
<Alexander> microcai, 感觉有点慢
<leaveboy> 然后直接给他切换到awesome了
<Alexander> leaveboy, 强
<jyf1987> happyaron: gnome的一套工具都是py的 这个很不好
<jyf1987> 弄成lua的多好 跟系统的解释器隔开
<happyaron> jyf1987: lua做大桌面是shit
<MaskRay> portage 一套都是 python 的。。。
<microcai> Alexander: 网通的啊？ ....
<Alexander> microcai, 恩
<happyaron> microcai: 163不在上海
<microcai> Alexander:  sohu 的源试过了？
<microcai> happyaron: 哦？
<microcai> happyaron: 那在哪里？
<Alexander> microcai, cn99呢？？？
<happyaron> microcai: 广州
<happyaron> microcai: 服务器在广州
<microcai> Alexander:  cn99 就是  163
<Alexander> microcai, 可是他们的IP不一样
<microcai> Alexander: 是么？
<microcai> Alexander:  我这里怎么一样的
<happyaron> ip一样吧。
<happyaron> mirrors.cn99.com is an alias for mirrors.163.com.
<Alexander> happyaron, 你ping一下
<happyaron> Alexander: 你nslookup一下
<microcai> Alexander:  http://ubuntu.cn99.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站
<microcai> Alexander:  看到了吧，网易
<Alexander> microcai, 额
 * microcai http://ubuntu.cn99.com/tinycorelinux/ 网易居然连 tinycore 都 mirror 了
<Alexander> happyaron, 你ping一下root@wg-virtual-machine:/tmp# ping mirrors.cn99.com
<Alexander> PING mirrors.163.com (123.58.173.106) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Alexander> 64 bytes from 123.58.173.106: icmp_req=1 ttl=128 time=48.4 ms
<Alexander> ^C64 bytes from 123.58.173.106: icmp_req=2 ttl=128 time=48.5 ms
<Alexander> --- mirrors.163.com ping statistics ---
<Alexander> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 5296ms
<^k^> Alexander:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<microcai> Alexander:  我  ping  64 bytes from mirrors.163.com (123.58.173.106): icmp_req=6 ttl=56 time=1.87 ms
<happyaron> Alexander: 163源有俩ip
<microcai> Alexander:  一个电信的，一个网通的
<microcai> Alexander: 选一个 快的
<microcai> Alexander: 对你来说 ttl 大的那个就是网通的。
<calebot> gnome的一套工具都是mono的 这个很不好
<microcai> calebot: 还有别的办法么？ 会 C 的人越来越少了
<calebot> microcai: http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html # C 还稳稳站在第二名
<Alexander> microcai, ttl小的是网通吧
<calebot> microcai: 不是 C 少了，是码农多了
<calebot> 这年头电脑跟开车一样是基本技能了，会开车不需要会修车
<ofan> 是会别的语言的多了.
<microcai> Alexander:  ... ttl 大的说明经过的路由器少
<microcai> Alexander: 你是网通的，如果是 电信的  ip  , 会多走几个路由器的。
<lemonhall> 唔。。。
<calebot> 世界上最遥远的距离 不是生与死 而是 网通和电信
<jiero> 不过还是一个国度绕，不是整个地球绕。
<Alexander> microcai, 谢谢
<jiero> 文泉驿已经2年没新闻了。
<happyaron> jiero: 给fangqq@gmail.com发邮件
<calebot> jiero: nightly build 和 title 有更新的
 * calebot 每个月都更新微米黑
<Alexander> microcai, ttl 一样啊
<calebot> 倒是点阵更新频率大降
<microcai> Alexander:  .. .. .. ...
<calebot> 最近半年点阵好像就更新一次
<microcai> Alexander: 延迟一样不？
<MaskRay> 123.58.173.{89,106}
<microcai> Alexander:  在  10ms 一下的才是正常的
<microcai> [    1.153417] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
<microcai> [    1.656755] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> 希捷的就 3Gbps , 日立的就只有 1.5Gpbs
<calebot> 希捷的这阵子灾难频传
<basncy> upstart这个是ubuntu特有的么？如果要写跨平台的开机启动程序，应该怎么做呢？看了这两个有点迷茫了。http://ihipop.info/2010/08/1444.html     http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=319832
<calebot> basncy: 是 ubuntu 特有的
<calebot> basncy: debian 也有 upstart 但默认不使用
<happyaron> calebot: rhel6也用了啊
<microcai> basncy:  加到 .config/autostart
<basncy> calebot, 请问unix标准用的是什么方式？难道是在/etc/rcX.d/下面建个软件链接？
<calebot> happyaron: 哦，还没碰 rhel6 :P
<basncy> microcai, deamon方式启动，root权限
<calebot> basncy: 没有标准，传统还分 sysv / bsd 呢
<calebot> basncy: 给 maintainer 烦恼就好，upstream 不用管
<basncy> calebot, 也就是说要针对不同系统放到不同地方？
<calebot> basncy: 对，语法也会变
<microcai> basncy:  那没辙
<microcai> basncy: 反正程序是不变的
<BigOne> ／quit
<Alexander> microcai, ping mirrors.163.com
<Alexander> PING mirrors.163.com (123.58.173.89) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Alexander> 64 bytes from 123.58.173.89: icmp_req=1 ttl=128 time=60.9 ms
<Alexander> ping mirrors.cn99.com
<Alexander> PING mirrors.163.com (123.58.173.106) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Alexander> 64 bytes from 123.58.173.106: icmp_req=1 ttl=128 time=48.4 ms
<^k^> Alexander:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<microcai> basncy: 无非是给不同的系统写脚本罢了
<basncy> microcai, calebot 好吧，谢谢了，等遇到具体系统了再查查资料。
<calebot> basncy: unix-like 各个系统差异还是不少的
<happyaron> microcai: 彻底开SATA要在BIOS开什么选项？
<basncy> calebot, 嗯。
 * calebot 写的某个功能需要 proc system, 但 bsd 默认不使用
<happyaron> microcai: 写个文章介绍下？
<calebot> s/bsd/freebsd/
<happyaron> bsd太乱了。
<basncy> calebot, 最早的是Unix init  后来要到Linux用，就仿照前者开发了sysvinit,后来苹果公司嫌unix init慢，就开发了launchd,后来Canonical嫌sysvinit慢而且launchd不开源，就开发了upstart init,后来fedora觉得upstart还是慢，就开发了systemd init..看到这，晕了
<happyaron> 各家bsd都自成一套
<happyaron> basncy: upstart不是launchd那种的
<calebot> basncy: daemon 本身差异不大
<jyf1987> calebot: 你用哪个发行版？
<calebot> jyf1987: lfs
<jyf1987> calebot: 不错阿
<microcai> happyaron:  AHCI
<basncy> calebot, 程序差距不大，到时在不同系统上编译一下，再针对不同系统写安装脚本，先暂时这样了
<microcai> happyaron:  写了，我去的 chglish 博客看就是了
<happyaron> microcai: 给个地址看看。。。
<microcai> happyaron:  我.gsalex.net
<calebot> happyaron: google "菜菜博士"
<happyaron> http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/02/force-enable-AHCI-via-setpci.html
<happyaron> see
<jyf1987> calebot: 你是不遗余力的推销阿
<microcai> jyf1987: 不行啊？
 * NoIE 我用的是 ubuntu ，我启用 ahci 时没什么问题。
<jyf1987> microcai: 可以的 你是哥 我不敢反对
<Alexander> clear
<Oooops> happyaron: 你Lp呢。
<wzlxx> arch里如果新建一个文件thunar里显示不出来，要刷新后才能显示，用哪个软件可以保持及时更新？
<Oooops> 安装rox
<wzlxx> 汗… 我不喜欢折腾
<wzlxx> 算了，不及时更新就不更新吧
<Alexander> 查天气用什么软件？？？
<pocoyo`> Alexander: firefox
<ofan> 浏览器插件
<pocoyo`> 有人会画图么?
<Alexander> pocoyo, 怎么yong
<roylez> basncy: systemd init的作者是 avahi 和 pulseaudio 的开发人员 <--- 看到这里，这个项目已经在我这里判了死刑了
<Alexander> pocoyo, 怎么装插件
<Oooops> 面板上，不是有天气嘛
<Oooops> pocoyo: 啥图
<pocoyo`> Alexander: 搜 weather 很多.
<basncy> roylez, 哦
<Oooops> roylez: 为啥
<Oooops> avahi的ftp老不出来。你去骂下他。 roylez
<roylez> 两个我印象中没用的烂项目
<pocoyo`> Oooops: 我想把一个ico的图标 四周变成透明的 或者去掉 变成圆形的. 不知道怎么弄.
<Oooops> 还是有用呢。只是不完善。
<Oooops> 连ipad都支持得很好
<xudifsd> 测试
<pocoyo`> xudifsd: 活了二十多年，没能为祖国、为人民做点什么，每思及此，伤心欲绝。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> xudifsd: 无善无恶心之体，有善有恶意之动。知善知恶是良知，为善去恶是格物。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Oooops> pocoyo: 一个颜色值的话，可以脚本去掉
<pocoyo`> 我靠. 那个居然没有掉.
<Oooops> 四周
<pocoyo`> Oooops: 怎么去掉?
<Oooops> 。
<Oooops> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/
<pocoyo`> Oooops: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82853 就这个.
<xudifsd> 有人对google summer of code感兴趣没
<pocoyo`> Oooops:四周是白色的 我想去掉.
<Oooops> 你那白色的，估计不是一个值
<Oooops> 自己去看例子吧
<pocoyo`> Oooops: 我不想看 别的 只要变成圆形的图
<Oooops> 圆形的，也是那里看啊
<Oooops> 蒙板什么的
<pocoyo`> Oooops: 从哪开始看...
<Oooops> 带图的例子
<Oooops> 。
<Oooops> 你找哈皮翻译标题
<Oooops> 下班了。
<xudifsd> 果然这类似于QQ群。
<Oooops> happyaron: 来工作了
<xnccm> happyaron, 能不能交一下跨平台怎么传输打文件
<xnccm> 工具有无线网卡，路由
<xnccm> 我的是ubuntu10.04
<xnccm> 另一台机子是xp的
<ofan> xnccm: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<xnccm> ？？？
<ofan> 然后访问那个机器 http://<ip>:8000
<xnccm> 为什么你的名字不能用TAB弄出来，，这是个新问题
<ofan> VIP
<oliver661> xnccm: ftp也可
<ofan> 最近给别人传东西 我都这么干~
<xnccm> ftp慢不慢额
<xnccm> 哦
<MaskRay> netcat
<ofan> ftp不爽 还要装 要配置
<xnccm> 我有100多个g要备份
<cfy> rysnc
<cfy> rsync
<xnccm> u盘扛不住
<cfy> tar+netcat
<xudifsd> python那个速度也很慢阿
<xnccm> 刚才那个happy……也是叫我用着个
<xnccm> 不是很会
<ofan> 不慢
<xnccm> 今天下午弄了一下午的samba服务器没成功
<oliver661> xnccm: ftp可续传可多线程
<xnccm> 额
<ofan> 内网传满速
<cfy> xnccm: 建一个nginx
<xnccm> 我在实验室
<leaveboy> 先在win 7支持nfs 可以用下
<cfy> 速度最快
<xnccm> 大家都是用无线网卡链接的
<leaveboy> mount可能会好点
<xnccm> cfy, nginx那是什么
<xnccm> 我去查查
<cfy> xnccm: httpd服务器
<xnccm> 哦
<leaveboy> xnccm: 在用但是还是连线好点
<xnccm> 恩，不想出校门啊！！
<oliver661> 其实也可以在win7用hfs
<xnccm> 实验室离学校大门远
<oliver661> 然后在网页端上传
<oliver661> 基本不用配置
<xnccm> 传xp呢？？
<ofan> 这都要配置
<oliver661> 一样
<oliver661> 扔个目录设为上传也算配置的话……
<ofan> 开个httpserver 只用浏览器就行了
<oliver661> 开hfs，扔目录，右键设为上传，开浏览器，输网址，点目录，点菜单上传，选文件，上传……
<xnccm> 我在家的时候在ftp这吃过大亏
<xnccm> 我在网吧速度很慢
<ofan> 他是linux传xp
<MaskRay> ls -1 | cpio -o --format ustar | nc -l 8888
<oliver661> xnccm: ftp没啥不好
<xnccm> 但是我用迅雷下载可以达到2m/s
<oliver661> 在xp里面运行hfs 在Linux里开浏览器上传
<xnccm> 呵呵我听说过，，那个东东确实不错
<ofan> 2m/s还慢...
<xnccm> 那是迅雷下载别的
<xnccm> 光说不练不行
<oliver661> 上传下载不对称？
<xnccm> 我做一会小白吧
<fujianwzh> 两会修改婚姻法时，打字员一时疏忽，把一夫一妻打成了一天一妻。人大常委会审议时普遍反映：就这一条改得好，与时俱进！甲代表认为：好是好，就怕货源保不了；乙代表说：好是好，就怕时间有点少；女代表说：好是好，就怕男同胞的身体受不了；法律界代表说：好是好，孩子难把父亲找!
<xnccm> 我把你们的都试试
<MaskRay> nc localhost 8888 | cpio -i -d -u
<ofan> 直接tar gzip传
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍩ 
<rothsdad> 大家推荐几款ed2k server的软件吧！我想架个局域网用的ed2k服务器
<leaveboy> 都走了？
<ofan> 163又挂了..
<jyf1987> 呵呵 早挂早超声
<juk> leaveboy: 没有啊
<chongwish> 嘿 大家今天下午的google慢么？？？
<chongwish> 能告诉我么 大家～～～～～
<chongwish> 今天下午为啥google老是上不了 但是百度无压力～～～～
<xudifsd> Gmail被封了。。。
<jyf1987>  我这还行
<happyaron> ipv6无压力
<microcai> chongwish:  和谐了bei
<NoIE> 被墙不怕，断网不怕。就算出现敏感的茉莉花。
<NoIE> 能够用到她，可以日日用到她。再高再宽的墙也不怕。
<NoIE> 我要我要用上谷歌，花多少钱也要用上谷歌。
<NoIE> 如果谷歌不能用了，关掉电脑我也不用百度。（找不着韵了）
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @elvis_w RT @Vallycn: 小红帽之所以是贫乳，是因为她的奶奶被大灰狼吃了。
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @chenghaibo24 RT @mranti: 中国相声怎么不衰落啊，你看看真实的新闻标题就知道相声演员在中国已经没资格参与竞争了：《中国要求达赖喇嘛必须转世》 http://reut.rs/fPZUwo
<edison0354> oliver661: ～～～
<oliver661> edison0354: orz
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @fengxingzhe RT @chinaGCD: 中国的税收“取之于民，用之愚民”。
<quanru> 我更新到38的内核   貌似好卡...
<chongwish> quanru 38还是rc的呀 而且一般的来说是不会卡的 应该是你的内核选项有问题吧～～～～～
<quanru> 怎么弄选项     我是源安装的
<quanru> chongwish: 怎么弄选项 我是源安装的
<chongwish> 源已经有了？？？？
<chongwish> 一个个慢慢看～～～～
<chongwish> 看久了 就能很快了
<quanru> chongwish: 用10.04的源
<quanru> chongwish: 说啊  怎么弄的啊
<chongwish> 你没有编译过内核？？？
<chongwish> 下载个然后make XXXXconfig的 就可以看到许多选项了
<edison0354> chongwish: make menuconfig
<chongwish> 不只有menuconfig
<chongwish> 还有起的config方式
<chongwish> 额  google 终于上得了了 但是排到mozilla上不了了～～～～～
<quanru> chongwish: 下载个内核编译?
<edison0354> chongwish: gconfig
<quanru> chongwish: 我这源安装37   换换看
<chongwish> edison0354 有好几个可以用make XXXXconfig的方式配置 或者直接在.config里面改
<chongwish> quanru 下载个内核的源码 不是二进制哦
<quanru> chongwish: 我去下.
<chongwish> quanru 解压进入 就可以配置了
<oliver661> jyf1987: 什么时候搞个贴锐推的机器人就好了www
<jyf1987> oliver661: 给我个墙外的主机
<quanru> chongwish: 不用编译?
<chongwish> quanru 配置后 就编译～～～～
<quanru> chongwish: 有什么要注意的吗  我没这样干过
<chongwish> ：-）
<oliver661> jyf1987: ……我还想找个呢……vps不知道能不能养bot
<chongwish> 没啥要注意吧～～～～
<jyf1987> oliver661: 怎么不可以？
<oliver661> jyf1987: 完全不知…以前没接触过bot的相关资料……orz
<jyf1987> 做bot还不是小意思 关键是狗日的推特现在登录很p 烦
<chongwish> jyf1987 如何做bot 大致能讲讲么？？？
<oliver661> jyf1987: 哦？小询bot相关，是跑在vps上用命令行控制整天跑的？
<jyf1987> chongwish: 写一个进程 循环跑不就是bot了
<jyf1987> oliver661: 那不就这样
<jyf1987> 你也可以用irc控制他麻
<chongwish> jyf1987  是这样子么。。。。。。。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 小弟求助 关于geany的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 小弟刚刚接触linux 现在用geany写java程序 前一段时间 用了fcitx输入法 但在geany中 想切换到中文时 用"ctrl" + "space" 键不能切换,请大家帮忙谢谢了!!!!
<jyf1987> chongwish: 我以前那个bot就可以irc控制 额
<chongwish> geany 的快捷键有冲突
<chongwish> 设置geany 的快捷键就好了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:那怎么设置?
<oliver661> jyf1987: 嗯嗯 通过抓取关键字进行反馈 ……这个bot的程序是定时刷新irc频道还是说直接推送到vps上？
<chongwish> 首选项 然后就快捷键
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:在geany中 找首选项吗
<chongwish> 恩
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish还是在系统中
<jyf1987> oliver661: 刷irc干吗
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:好的 我去试试 谢谢你了
<oliver661> jyf1987: 那bot是怎么在循环里获取irc内容的？监听端口实现的？呃 我想做个rss+网页标题解析的bot，需要了解下这个具体实现方法……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish: 兄弟 我没看见有 输入法切换的 选项阿?
<jyf1987> oliver661: 开个socket 不断的读内容就是了
<chongwish> 有C-space的换掉就行
<chongwish> jyf1987 输出会不会很大阿
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish: 这样啊  呵呵 谢谢
<jyf1987> chongwish: 能有多大 你么在这里瞎扯一天 能到几mb?/
<oliver661> jyf1987: 然后用switch实现功能咯 好的 先记下来…谢拉～
<chongwish> 也对哦
<jyf1987> oliver661: 你用什么语言？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish: 哈哈 谢谢你   你真厉害!!!
<chongwish> 我是一只连飞都不会的小鸟～～～～
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish: 请问有没有适合新手的 ubuntu使用手册阿?  我想学学 一些指令我都不知道
<oliver661> jyf1987: 目前准备用supybot或者dancer
<jyf1987> oliver661: 我问编程语言 大哥
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 请问大家 我装的一些软件  比如说 fcitx输入法  默认都装到哪个文件夹下?
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 额，官方论坛有一个Ubuntu新手教程
<oliver661> c或者python吧
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 这个……其实你不必太在意fcitx装到哪个文件夹下
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 因为不止一个文件夹
<chongwish> 一般 在/usr中吧
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你可以在终端里输入 whereis fcitx
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 机器会告诉你……
<chongwish> 但是/usr很夸张
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 但是除了满足你的好奇心以外没啥用处
<oliver661> jyf1987:dancer是perl的…
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 因为Linux里面，一个软件往往都是分散在好几个不同的地方
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 对 呵呵 我就是想知道  满足一下好奇心
<jyf1987> perl的我就爱莫能助了
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 比如库文件放在 /usr/lib , 而资源文件一般在 /usr/share
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 然后fcitx的配置文件在你的主目录里面
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 那我在卸载这些软件时 不用指定文件夹吗  直接 sudo apt-get remove XXXX 就行吗
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 对的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux:thx
<oliver661> jyf1987:我对python也是一知半解的……orz
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 多亏了聪明的apt管理器，只要告诉计算机你要装啥，或者要卸载啥，计算机会帮你搞清楚的
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: :) You're welcome
<jyf1987> oliver661: 早死早超生 早登西方极乐
<oliver661> 懒人表示ubuntu完全靠工具箱……233
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 还有在irc中 我想指定 比如和你对话  ot+tab键  下一次还想和你说话 有没有什么快捷键阿? 还要ot+TAB吗?
<ofan> 主要还是打包的功劳..
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 额下一次还是得这样输入
<blueghost> 谁有 gmail 的, 是不是被封了
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 不过我是偷懒用脚本实现……
<blueghost> 谁有 gmail 的, 是不是被封了
<ofan> gmail访问正常
<oliver661> jyf1987:恩 恩 身上还有android 自控原理 和 毕业设计三座大山……233
<OT_iux> blueghost: 我的Gmail，主页面能打开，邮件打不开
<chongwish> blueghost 真的么？？？
<OT_iux> blueghost: 估计有问题
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux:太深奥了 不懂了 呵呵
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你是用什么客户端连接irc的
<OT_iux> !vers Carter
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> xchat
<jyf1987> oliver661: 额 那好好熬吧
<oliver661> 表示gmail最近不稳定。。。imap都不成了
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 太变态了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: xchat
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 噢噢，好，我这里有个脚本你载入进去试试
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 是被封了, 还是 google 的 技术问题
<oliver661> OT_iux: 嘛……感谢bot相关知识 我先/away了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 兄弟 我是菜鸟  不懂 谢谢你帮助!!!
<OT_iux> blueghost: 个人认为是被墙了……
<OT_iux> oliver661: 阿……？机器人咋了？
<oliver661> jyf1987: 嘛……感谢bot相关知识 我先/away了
<oliver661> OT_iux: orz 手滑了手滑了…………
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=37831.0
<OT_iux> oliver661: lol it's okay
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 我现在是大三  java se学完了  做了点java web 都是在win下的  现在用去考什么软件设计师吗
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 这个链接的附件是我在别人的基础上写的一个指人名字的脚本
<blueghost> 打倒共产党
<blueghost> 打倒非法组织
<OT_iux> @@额，我不是学计算机的……
<blueghost> 打倒邪教
<ofan> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 做android去赚钱..
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 我不是学计算机的……所以这个……我也不太清除呢
<chongwish> blueghost 莫非你的google等今天下午都很顺畅？？？
<oliver661> blueghost: 要招呼这个还是选择别的地方吧…
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ofan: 唉 我现在真的很迷茫 前一段 有老师带我们 但现在他不管了 我现在都不知道 怎么发展了....
<ofan> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 学好c和c++
<oliver661> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 大四表示有老师带太幸福了。。。
 * OT_iux 玩计算机只为业余爱好
 * OT_iux 没压力
<blueghost> google 一直都不窜顺
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ofan:  我基础不好  java学起来还挺容易的  本来 想毕业不做计算机的工作但现在挺喜欢的
<OT_iux> blueghost: 试试 OpenVPN + Hosts
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> oliver661: 呵呵 羡慕你
<blueghost> 但 gmail 一直没什么事
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt  语言有兴趣的都看看 喜欢的就学学～～～～
<ofan> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 学python,ruby吧
<oliver661> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 可是老师完全不仔细带……orz
<blueghost> OT_iux:) 中国政府是逼着人 做汉奸
<oliver661> <ofan>	Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 学python,ruby吧 +1
<myke2> MaskRay: Hopcroft中做一次BFS之后如何判断是否ok?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish: 现在我用考什么证吗
<OT_iux> @@
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt 若是工作需要的C# java 等的就先迎头皮学
<OT_iux> java是……吃饭语言
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> oliver661:python 不懂阿?   就在手机上看到过 一点不懂 知道是个平台
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt  对不起呀，考什么的我不懂……
<Router2> blueghost: http://img.ly/39TM
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 谢谢大家了  感觉到irc里聊天 能长知识!!!
<chongwish> irc 其实 也恨水的～～～～
<chongwish> 很水的
<OT_iux> 习惯就好
<OT_iux> 习惯就好
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 那感觉也比什么qq群好点
<OT_iux> .oicebot help
<OT_iux> 恩……确实，比QQ群好
<yudun> 有美女？
<OT_iux> 起码不会有老大哥在看着你
<oliver661> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 脚本语言而已～
<oliver661> 说不定只是没说话而已
<myke2> MaskRay: 看懂了, 隐式维护
<Router2> OT_iux: 不过这里有公开聊天记录存着你
<chongwish> oliver661  py脚本难还是pl脚本难？？？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> oliver661: 哦   那我goole一下
<oliver661> 另外都是明文连接吧……
<OT_iux> Router2: 反正不会有 有关部门 来看
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> oliver661: 那个以后能做什么
<OT_iux> oliver661: 可以SSL，可以Cloak
<chongwish> oliver661  我只会shell脚本～～～～
<Router2> OT_iux: 那倒是，太小众了
<OT_iux> oliver661: 我连 shell 都不会
 * OT_iux 打滚
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ... 我什么都不会 用了一天时间才把jdk装上...
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 我太水了
<yudun> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你大几？
<oliver661> chongwish: perl我觉得和python都是脚本 只不过没后者叫得火吧 不太了解perl 不敢乱说哈
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 大三了
<yudun> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 同大三。。
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 我毕业后才开始玩Ubuntu……
<yudun> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:  哥正找一个培训机构培训JAVA了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> yudun:哥们 你比我强阿   以前浪费时间太多了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 于断
<oliver661> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: python?可以移植到各种地方 同一脚本不同平台运行 另外也可以放到网页上
<OT_iux> 虽然当时Apply 了一张免费的Ubuntu8.04 LiveCD
<OT_iux> 不过都没怎么玩
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> yudun: 有没有好的机构推荐一下
<chongwish> 单需要一天jdk 不如请教于人 真的
<yudun> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 我也浪费时间很多啊。你好好学python吧。
<oliver661> OT_iux: 恩 我直接IPv6……kakakak
<yudun> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: .....培训机构都很垃圾的。。。我花7500。每天就是看视频而已
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> oliver661: 谢谢你朋友!!  在这很亲切
<OT_iux> ^^;
<oliver661> java请自学……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 恩 我以前就是看马士兵的java 自学的
<yudun> oliver661: 我现在报了这个和学校合作的培训机构，就不用上那些什么嵌入式啊一类的我不感兴趣的课程了
<chongwish> oliver661 ipv6需要提供商支持么？？？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 大家都工作了吗
<oliver661> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 客气客气 其实嵌入式很好的 我就在做嵌入式的毕业设计哈哈
<chongwish> oliver661 需要不？？？
<oliver661> yudun: 客气客气 其实嵌入式很好的 我就在做嵌入式的毕业设计哈哈
<oliver661> chongwish: 我是教育网～
<yudun> oliver661: 对硬件一类的不是很感冒。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> oliver661: 我对c不行阿...
<OT_iux> 我对c不行 +1
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> oliver661: 以前没好好学习
<chongwish> oliver661 一般需要硬件提供商支持吧
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 后老悔了
<oliver661> yudun: 我想做交互设计 但是无奈国内没有相关课程 所以先从嵌入开始 慢慢转弯～
<chongwish> 会
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 刚才那个Xchat的指人脚本你试了么？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 马上去试  聊天 忘了 呵呵...
<oliver661> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: C嘛 你先从Basic开始吧……
<chongwish> 啥意思 什么叫指人脚本？？？
<yudun> 同问
<chongwish> oliver661 不需要吧
<OT_iux> ChanServ: yudun, 就是在说话的前面加上你正在说的对象的名字的脚本
<oliver661> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 先熟悉顺序执行的思想 一通百通～
<chongwish> tab不就好了么
<OT_iux> chongwish: 在频道的用户列表里点中一个人的名字就会自动一直对他说
<oliver661> chongwish: 我记得双栈需要 隧道就不用了
<OT_iux> chongwish: 不用每次按Tab
<OT_iux> chongwish: 直到你对另一个人说为止
<yudun> 这么高深，求代码。我跟机器人说说去。
<oliver661> chatzilla表示可以按方向键上
<chongwish> 我tab后一般删除：比较美观
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 哪个 版本的 ??? 太多了
<chongwish> 38节究竟还没发布38～～～～～
<OT_iux> 下最后附件里面的那个 .py 文件
<OT_iux> ca下最后附件里面的那个 .py 文件
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 下最后附件里面的那个 .py 文件,在Xchat里面点载入脚本，试试
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 恩 好的  THX
<OT_iux> 客气……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: zhiren_color_2.4b2.py 是这个吗
<OT_iux> 恩
<OT_iux> 是的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 好的
<OT_iux> 我在 YZard 老爷的脚本的基础上稍微改动了一点= =。
 * OT_iux 跳来跳去
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 怎么载入脚本?  在首选项里吗
<OT_iux> 在窗口 - 插件和脚本
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<oliver661> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/4052006.html?fr=qrl&cid=88&index=5&fr2=query
<oliver661> python和perl的区别
<yudun> www.douban.com就是python吧
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> yudun: 不是 www.python.org 么
<hkuieagle> hi，有没有人用hp打印机的？
<yudun> 我说。它是拿py做的。。。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 用重启吗
<yudun> py+ngix
<OT_iux> 不用
<hkuieagle> 我用的10.04插上怎么不能用？
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你还是按照普通的Tab的方式说话
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 然后你会发现右边名字自动选中了
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 然后每次说话都会对着选中的人
<OT_iux> 按Esc取消选择
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 没发现...
<OT_iux> 或者按一般的方式用TAB跟另一个人说话
<OT_iux> 你再说句话？
<OT_iux> @@ 你确定你载入成功了么……
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !vers Cart
 * Oicebot ［Carter_Hou_Ubunt］： VERSION xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.35-22-generic [i686]
<OT_iux> @@.. 这是啥版本
<OT_iux> !vers OT
 * Oicebot ［OT_iux］： VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 载入成功有什么标志吗
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux:... 我太水了
<OT_iux>  ========MODULE zhiren_Color.py LOADED==============
<OT_iux>  You can change the default setting in .py file using text editor.
<OT_iux>  Your Current Color is:01  x
<OT_iux> 载入成功会显示这样
<^k^> OT_iux:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<oliver661> !vers oliver
<happyaron> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot ［oliver661］： VERSION ChatZilla 0.9.86 [Firefox 3.6.15/20110303024726]
<oliver661> ……果然被踢了…orz
<yudun> 谁解释下为什么现在^K^不能说话了哦
<chongwish> 悲剧的人儿阿
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ...
<oliver661> hi
<^k^> oliver661, 好  ㍫ 
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux:他被踢了吗
<oliver661> 恩 明显的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> oh my GOD
<oliver661> 等一会儿 -q吧
<OT_iux> oliver661: 我只是打字太快了而已
<OT_iux> oliver661: 我天生打字快！
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 天阿   那我不用什么脚本了  把人家都害了
 * OT_iux 抽打 ^k^
 * OT_iux 用力抽打 ^k^
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 就这么用把...
<oliver661> OT_iux: 你别跟bot傲娇你……
 * OT_iux 开着坦克碾过 ^k^
<oliver661> orz
<OT_iux> oliver661: 有事先出门……
<OT_iux> 大家88888
<happyaron> OT_iux: 再刷就是kick了
<oliver661> OT_iux: 88
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 再见 谢谢你
<OT_iux> happyaron: 我好像就贴了3行 + 说了一句 载入成功会显示这样
<OT_iux> happyaron: 我这是属于正常使用，没有超过4行
<happyaron> OT_iux: 速度太快 :)
<OT_iux> TvT
 * OT_iux 哭着跑了
<yudun> OT_iux: ...怎么加动作啊/me?
<OT_iux> 额……是的
 * yudun ^k^ 好的
<myke2> MaskRay: Hopcroft只有把一边的点进入queue
<MaskRay> myke2: 本来就只要放一边吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果用Dinic就会.
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> .... 脚本  到底怎么载入???....
 * oliver661 尝试卖萌失败 滚回#cartoon-cn蜗居……
 * oliver661 尝试卖萌再次失败 滚回#cartoon-cn 挂机……
<myke2> MaskRay: 而且这样每个点的层次比Dinic的小一般
<myke2> MaskRay: 一半
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ... 唉  还是整不明白
<oliver661> !rainbow 255,123,12-123,123,123-aqua 我家浴室門前的牆掛有陳菊海報，每次我洗澡都習慣不關門..但怎麼說呢..總覺得有人在用很詭異的眼神和笑容看我...
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MaskRay> myke2: 你是哪种实现方式？
<oliver661> ……这个帮助文档好坑爹…
<myke2> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hopcroft%E2%80%93Karp_algorithm
<oliver661> !ping oliver
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 问一个弱弱的问题  用终端关闭程序的指令是什么
<chongwish> kill
<chongwish> killall
<pityonline> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: kill killall
<chongwish> pkill
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish: THX
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> kill killall pkill 有什么区别吗
<chongwish> man or help
<MaskRay> myke2: 我果然写废了
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<NoIE> kill 需要进程ID，pkill 只需要进程的名字。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> NoIE: 怎么能显示当前进程?
<yudun> ps
<yudun> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: ps
<myke2> top
<pityonline> htop
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> yudun:THX
<yudun> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 额我说错了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> yudun: 那ps 是什么
<yudun> myke2: 那ps是啥啊。算了我google
<XJ> 我是新人
<NoIE> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 查看进程。
<myke2> yudun: man ps
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哦
<pityonline> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: ps 是显示当前进程的工具，有很多参数和选项
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> htop 和top 有什么区别?
<pityonline> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: htop 看着好看一点儿，嘿嘿
<bksp> 貌似有3。6。38的内核了
<chongwish> htop 没试过 谁讲讲
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> pityonline:THX
<chongwish> bksp 38的还在rc中呀
<pityonline> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: sudo apt-get install htop 然后运行 htop 看一下，再与 top 对比一下，这个要实践的，光说没有印象的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> pityonline:好的  我去试试
<myke2> MaskRay: 哪里有问题? 竟然tle
<fffind> 刚刚装了个kde，发现比以前漂亮多啦
<pityonline> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: :)
<chongwish> fffind  叫阿破电脑
<fffind> chongwish: what
<MaskRay> myke2: 它那个实现有点问题
<chongwish> fffind 好电脑
<myke2> MaskRay: 哪里?
<chongwish> fffind 输入法出问题
<Relaed> 大家好
<fffind> fffind: ....跟电脑有啥关系？
<^k^> Relaed, 好  ㍫ 
<fffind> chongwish: sorry，我输入也有问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 26行应该改成 if Pair[u] == NIL || Dist[ Pair[u] ] == Dist[v] + 1
<chongwish> fffind 那个kde是个大笨象 但是确实很漂亮
<fffind> 很久没有用kde了，映像还停留在4.1时代
<fffind> chongwish: 当年用3.5的时候还是很不错的。
<chongwish> fffind 我的破电脑用不了～～～～～
<myke2> MaskRay: NIL是他默认的汇啊
<fffind> chongwish: 4刚出来的时候就被我弃用了。
<chongwish> fffind 只能羡慕嫉妒恨呐
<fffind> chongwish: 今天突然没事做，就装了一个。
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样如果 dist[nil] 是3，就不允许长度超过3的增广路了
<myke2> MaskRay: Hopcroft 最短增广路, 一次增广当然不允许超过3
<happyaron> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<happyaron> .oicebot off
<MaskRay> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<MaskRay> .oicebot off
<happyaron> :)
<MaskRay> (:
<ofan> (:)
<MaskRay> (<$)
<happyaron> google anlytics: connection reset
<chongwish> happyaron 看来不是我一个人google不起～～～～
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有别的问题么
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 请问大家 我用终端 打开一个程序 比如deadbeef  关掉当前的终端 该程序就没了吗
<MaskRay> myke2: 看不出来
<bksp> 是
<edison0354> MaskRay: 那个bot是你的？
<happyaron> chongwish: :)
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 那怎么能 关掉终端 而不使 该程序也关掉呢?
<edison0354> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 在命令后面加& 后台运行
<MaskRay> edison0354: 关了
<edison0354> MaskRay: 是每次有人话里面提到88的时候，BOT就会随机发个什么东西吗？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> edison0354: 没感觉阿?  是这样吗    deadbeef&  ?
<bksp> 按ctrl+z也可以
<happyaron> edison0354: 你可以打开它
<edison0354> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: deadbeff &
<happyaron> edison0354: 输命令就行
<edison0354> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<bksp> 话说我的deadbeef没有UI
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧，所有人都可以啊，我还以为只有他一个人有权限
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> bksk: 你的是在终端运行的那个吗
<edison0354> 88
<Oicebot> 89
<edison0354> 汗
<edison0354> 90
<Oicebot> 91
<edison0354> ……
<bksp> 。 。
<ofan> -1
<Oicebot> 0
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> bksp:用脚本的那个?
<edison0354> ……
<edison0354> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<edison0354> 3
<Oicebot> 4
<ofan> 1e10000
<edison0354> 5
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我只知道事件驱动的，根据 join quit kick 等信息发些东西
<Oicebot> 6
<bksp> 不是
<blueghost> 我在盒子世界游戏 中 的一个任务 发了 "政府 是人民 意志的代理人. 代理 人民 管理 地方/ 国家. 而不是 代替 人民决定 什么是好, 什么是不好. 国家 是人民而不是政府的. 人民 有权 监督政府. 人民是主人, 政府是佣人. 不能 "妹仔"大国主人婆"
<happyaron> .oicebot off
<blueghost> 那个任务 是让问 "常识"
<edison0354> MaskRay: 昨天有个人ID叫user8888，然后我每次跟他说话的时候，你的BOT就会出来说一句话……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> edison0354: 兄弟 我在后面加了 "&" 也没在后台运行阿?  怎么回事?
<edison0354> happyaron: 出来解释下……俺不知道了……
<edison0354> Destine: 快乐！
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我的是 raybot，今年都不知道有没有上线过
<Destine> edison0354, ...
<edison0354> MaskRay: 哦，那那个oicebot是谁的？
<bksp> 我记得是&&，试试吧
<chongwish> & 后台运行
<chongwish> C-z也可以
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish: 加 "& " 没有那样...
<chongwish> 可以的
<bksp> 有人尝试过gnome3么
<chongwish> 真的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 真的
<MaskRay> edison0354: 不知道。不过。。。谁都能让它闭嘴
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 是这样吗 deafbeef & ???
<bksp> 按ctrl+z肯定可以
<chongwish> 是的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 用不用 sudo?
<chongwish> 不用
<bksp> 不用
<chongwish> C-z后可能就需要bg下
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哦
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 我是用wubi装的ubuntu 10.10  但没有装上我的笔记本触摸板驱动? 怎么办阿?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 连无线网卡驱动也没有
<BigOne> 各位晚上好。
<bksp> 妇女节快乐
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 请问 中国的irc 就这一个吗  还是有别的?
<bksp> 看你要得是什么
<bksp> 比如猫扑好像也有
<bksp> TRPG
<bksp> 之类的都有
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哦
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哈哈   在这里真好  了解各种知识
<BigOne> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 好像就这一个。
<ofan> Canonical 员工数量：350 用户数量：估计至少有1200万Ubuntu Linux用户
<happyaron> ofan: 这是扯淡
<happyaron> ofan: Debian有1200名开发者
<BigOne> ofan: 晚上好。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哦 这样阿
<ofan> happyaron: 说的是公司
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> good night
<ofan> Canonical
<caleb-> ubuntu 只 maintain main/restricted
<caleb-> universe / multiverse 95% 只是 sync from debian
<happyaron> ofan: 那不是他们的功劳
<happyaron> ofan: 这个数据不存在意义
<ofan> Skype 员工数量：500 用户数量：多于5.6亿（这是一年前的数据，现在数量应该更多）
<ofan> happyaron: http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/08/0934230&amp;from=rss 只是说小公司..
<bksp> irc4.ourirc.com，里面也有linux频道，只是里面的人不太搭理人，所以这个服务器主要还是TRPGER
<ofan> 以为mozilla的人挺多的...
<caleb-> ofan: mozilla 不少贡献來自社区
<ofan> Tumblr 才18~~
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 大家都用的什么linux版本阿?
 * NoIE ubuntu 10.04
<caleb-> 在 ubuntu 大本营问大家用啥 distro...
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ... 我是小白...
<bksp> linuxmint debian
<kdlijian> irc.ubuntu.com和irc.freenode.net是一个网络的吧。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 刚来的  见笑
<adam8157> caleb-: 这儿绝对用别的发行版多
<myke2> 打算Ubuntu
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 怎么分区阿?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 以后我想把win 卸载 就用ubuntu 了 怎么分区?
<myke2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: fdisk /dev/sda
<kdlijian> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 安装过程有图形化工具的
<myke2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<kdlijian> irc.ubuntu.com和irc.freenode.net是一个网络的吧。
<kdlijian> Netsplit *.net-----
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 320G的 怎么分区? 给个建议
<kdlijian> Test
<^k^> kdlijian, ....  ㍬ 
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136655.htm
<kdlijian> ^k^: pardon?
<quanru> 现在最稳定的内核是哪个版本..?
<caleb-> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 自己多分几次就知道鸟，要不上论坛看看
<ofan> 百度这是直接用的chromium?
<bksp> 10g / 1-2g swap 5g /tmp 其余/home
<caleb-> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 不同人喜欢不同分法
<bksp> 3.6.38
<myke2> 2.6.38?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 谢谢大家  我都记下来了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我还是认为需要NIL的level
<quanru> bksp: 38是最新的吧
<BigOne> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/63sSiT71H6U/
<bksp> linux-image-2.6.38-rc6-686
<caleb-> 38 还没出呢
<myke2> quanru: rc......
<kdlijian> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 分个/data分区 大点儿 放个人数据 以后重装直接挂载
<quanru> myke2: 38 对我会卡
<bksp> 38是稳定版编号
<myke2> quanru: ?
<quanru> myke2: 反正就是卡
<quanru> 上课去了  拜拜....
<myke2> quanru: 谁刚才说38是稳定的?
<quanru> myke2: 不是我...
<kdlijian_> Netsplit over
<myke2> MaskRay: 能写下KM的O(n^3)的框架么?
<myke2> MaskRay: 加slack就是O(n^3)?
<MaskRay> myke2: 加了还是 n^4
<bksp> 我是说版本号是稳定版本
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么弄n^3?
<caleb-> bksp: 2.6 的 6 才是稳定版本, 38 37 跟稳定与否无关
<caleb-> bksp: 2.6.35 / 2.6.37 也是稳定版本
<caleb-> bksp: 2.6.27 / 2.6.35 还是 longterm 呢
<myke2> caleb-: 最近好像不太看见 2.奇数 的版本?
<caleb-> 不少新手都误以为开源全都用奇数当开发版, 实际上只有很少数的 project 这样用
<ofan> 2.6.37 不稳定
<caleb-> myke2: 没有 2.7 的计划，实际上同为 2.6 系列已经改换好几代了
<ofan> 西数收购日立...
<myke2> caleb-: 好像Torvalds已经对奇数这种方式不感兴趣了?
<MaskRay> myke2: bfs...
<chongwish> bksp longterm没啥用
<caleb-> myke2: 不是，只是没必要改构架
<caleb-> myke2: 1.x / 2.1 / 2.3 / 2.5 都是因为改构架才搞的开发版
<caleb-> 2.6 构架不用改，就一直用下去鸟
<chongwish> 2.7看能不能变成优雅的微内核～～～～～～
<myke2> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_algorithm
<myke2> MaskRay: 在The algorithm in terms of ... 那里面提到用bfs实现求增广路, 好像没提到bfs可以O(n^3)
<caleb-> chongwish: 这年头微不微无关优雅，实际上很多都是混合的
<chongwish> 怎么回事  是邮箱的我都上不了～～～～
<caleb-> 这年头 cisc 都不 cisc, risc 也不 risc 了
<happyaron> caleb-: 35是longterm？
<happyaron> caleb-: 我记得咋是32是longterm。。。
<chongwish> 35使得32也是的
<myke2> happyaron: 我没记错的话2.6.35.8
<caleb-> happyaron: 2.6.27 / 2.6.32 / 2.6.34 / 2.6.35 都是啊
<myke2> happyaron: 记错了,是11
<happyaron> caleb-: o
<happyaron> myke2: o
<chongwish> caleb- 这混合关这年头的微内核优雅有啥关系
<myke2> chongwish: 纯微内核效率不高
<caleb-> chongwish: 微 和 优雅 有啥关系？
 * caleb- 还说 linux 高雅呢…
<chongwish> myke2:  微比较优雅 ～～～ 我的审美观～～～～～
<chongwish> myke2 效率不会你想的那么低的～～～～～
<myke2> chongwish: 你想说Minix?
<chongwish> myke2 跟它没关系 我喜欢而已～～～～～
<chongwish> myke2 难道你不认为内核都模块化 只单有需要才用到 不是很雅观么？？？
<myke2> chongwish: 微内核有个很重要的, 消息传递, 不仅仅模块化
<chongwish> myke2 恩
 * BigOne` 很难过，因为没人和他打招呼。
<chongwish> myke2 问你个问题
<myke2> chongwish: 我不懂
<chongwish> 我ping 百度的时候都可以 可是ping google的适合100%的数据丢失  怎么回事？？？
<happyaron> 很正常，哈哈
<chongwish> happyaron 为啥？？？
<happyaron> BigOne: hihihihihihihihi
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> chongwish: 河蟹据说很好吃
<chongwish> 可是google 不是有个hk的么？？？
<chongwish> happyaron 还有我的所有邮箱怎么都上不了了～～～～
<BigOne> happyaron: Hi
<happyaron> 河蟹变得越发美味了呗
<juk> BigOne: 别难过我都们是一家人
<happyaron> chongwish: 不知道了。
<lemonhall1> 恩横
<chongwish> happyaron gmail 姐姐的qq邮箱 还有163的那个
<happyaron> juk: hihihihihihihihihihi
<BigOne> 刚才遇到一个初学者，问了很多基础的错误。
<happyaron> chongwish: 那估计是你自己的问题。
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 烤着吃最好
<BigOne> juk: 哦，有你这句话，我就安心了。
<happyaron> lemonhall1: lol
<chongwish> happyaron 您也上不了google？？？
<juk> happyaron: ^_^
<happyaron> chongwish: 能，但是经常xx，呵呵
<BigOne> 比如，C语言中，语句后面少了个分号的错误～～
 * lemonhall1 韦诺之战真的不错，只有三级，其实让游戏变难了
<chongwish> happyaron 上得了qq的mail或163的mail？？？
<myke2> MaskRay: 太恐怖了, LINK-CUT-TREE 74行 http://blog.csdn.net/jasonzhu8/archive/2010/08/03/5784117.aspx
<happyaron> chongwish: y
<San-Q> gtalk 在pidgin中怎么设置？
<chongwish> BigOne  那是很多人都会犯的错误吧
<Yucoscn> 有谁用的铁通吗 就是移动的有线宽带？？？
 * lemonhall1 这个群有研究算法的啊。。真是让我汗颜啊
<chongwish> Yucoscn 怎么了 也上不了google？？？
<myke2> BigOne: 我乃初学者, 多指教!
<Yucoscn> chongwish:  倒不是,我的网通到期了想看看别的 ～新家只有铁通可以安装的说  ～～
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 我弱弱地问，有没有GR的客户端啊。。。。
<Yucoscn> 听说铁通不是公网IP ？
<chongwish> happyaron 什么时候才能上得了google呢？？？
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 不知
<happyaron> chongwish: 也不知
<MaskRay> myke2: 他那个 splay 有问题
<Yucoscn> happyaron: Google 还好啊，浙江联通ADSL
<myke2> MaskRay: 没仔细看
<myke2> MaskRay: 我要找一个介绍link-cut-tree的
<lemonhall1> 算了，继续我的韦诺之战
<chongwish> happyaron 可是很多人都上得了啊  应该不是和谐吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 以前那个QTREE的论文竟然名词是中英文结合的
<happyaron> 不知道，哈哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 主要想了解下思想, 而不是拍出来, 拍出来可能too hard
<MaskRay> myke2: 我现在有点事
<myke2> MaskRay: ok
<San-Q> :)
<San-Q> 大家好
<^k^> San-Q, 好  ㍭ 
<San-Q> 都是用户离开或者加入的信息，看着好乱
* freeflying changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待  参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn  今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
* freeflying changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待  参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn  今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Oneiric Ocelot
<BigOne> chongwish: 但是，感觉对方好像看都没仔细看一下。
<San-Q> 看什么？
<BigOne> 我刚才说的遇到某个C语言初学者。
<tusooa> ls
<pityonline> San-Q: irssi 可以屏蔽那些信息
<ym> 小白报道
<BigOne> ym: 小白，你好。
<wzlxx> 现在大家都用那个拼音输入法了？
<wzlxx> 哪个？
<ym> ChanServ  怎么用？
<BigOne> wzlxx: scim-pinyin
<wzlxx> BigOne: 现在好用了？
<BigOne> wzlxx: 我一直都用这个啊～
<wzlxx> 现在fcitx还有sunpinyin怎样了？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> wzlxx:我用fcitx
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 挺好的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 我是新手 现在用这个输入法 挺习惯的
<wzlxx> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 嗯，多谢，我也试试看…
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> wzlxx:等我给你找个网址
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> wzlxx:http://www.mylouge.com/2011/02/1146.html
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 这个说的挺详细的
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin
<wzlxx> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 谢了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> wzlxx:http:客气了  一起学习 我也是刚刚学的
<regnif> 人还不少
 * NoIE 《英雄传说：零之轨迹》PC简繁中文版预计将于2011年暑假上市。不知道能不能在 wine 下或者是虚拟机下运行？
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<redmorning> 现在玩游戏都是浅尝辄止，能吸引我玩到通关的，近1年来没有。
<damian> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:hello
<damian> hello
<^k^> damian, 好  ㍮ 
<damian> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:ji
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> damian:在不
 * NoIE Q：为什么程序员不能区分万圣节和圣诞节？
 * NoIE A：这是因为Oct 31 == Dec 25！（八进制的31==十进制的25）
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> damian:MR chen
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> damian:MR chen 在不
<damian> Carter_Hou_Ubunt,:在
<edison0354> NoIE: 囧
<damian> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:X
<wl46683390_> 大家好
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 请问大家  我用wubi装的ubuntu10.10 但没有触摸板驱动 我是东芝的笔记本, 请大家帮忙
<wl46683390_> 好多了，终于看到汉字了
 * NoIE 外接鼠标？
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 哪個型號的筆記本？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 东芝l515
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:东芝l515
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, L515?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 恩
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:恩  有办法吗
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 我只能說也找找看。
 * NoIE http://www.douban.com/group/topic/9302604/ 第一个笑话是什么意思？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 恩 谢谢你了 兄弟
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 能把你的 /var/log/Xorg.0.log 給帖一份嗎？在 code.bulix.org 上帖出來。
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 然後把地址給我。
<San-Q> ubuntu 能用湖北E信宽带吗？
<jyfl987> dl.free.fr这个网盘有意思 可以ftp上传 却不能显示
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:恩  好的
<San-Q> 我在网上都搜不到E信for linux的客户端。
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 是说 java 的速度慢？
<OT_iux> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: hi
<wl46683390_> 我在wine 里安搜狗输入法怎么不能用阿？麻烦各位高手哈
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不行了。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> OT_iux: 哈哈 你回来了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> wl46683390_:用fctix 把  我是新手用的也挺好的
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, 你還真能想，輸入法都 wine 了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 校园脸？
<NoIE> wl46683390_: 暂时没人成功过。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 小圆脸
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。我最後決定放棄這個片的 OST 了。本來梶浦的東西我都追的。
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 因为Wine这个东西只是一个兼容平台，它虚拟了一个环境让windows程序以为自己在windows下运行，你用wine的输入法似乎不能介入系统层……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 只要是梶浦的曲子，哪怕只是編曲我一般都下的。
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<wl46683390_> 没搜狗好使阿，哈
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 所以就无法实现向其他非Wine程序输入字符的
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, 你還是用 fcitx-sunpinyin 吧，至少詞庫是差不多的。
<wl46683390_> 明白了
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: fcitx跟搜狗差不多
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: fcitx-sunpinyin好像还可以导入搜狗词库
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 导入你自己的搜狗词库之后就跟搜狗没区别了
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, 或者用 ibus-sunpinyin 就也不錯，可以在 Flash 中打字的。
<wl46683390_> 嗯，系统里是不是虚拟了一个c盘
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, wine 會虛擬一個C盤的。
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 但是那个东西只是让windows程序以为自己在Windows下运行
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 并不能让程序真正和你的其他非Windows程序交互
<wl46683390_> 实话说我使用的雨林沐风linux
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 而输入法这种东西，你知道的
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, 呵呵。
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 恩，我以前也玩过
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 那个系统确实很像Windows
<wl46683390_> 感觉没ubuntu好用
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 外观像
<regnif> ylmf~~~重口味啊
<wl46683390_> 就是软件多点
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 恩，因为它不够智能化
<OT_iux> wl46683390_: 软件在Ubuntu里也能装嘛
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 新约魔禁偷跑了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 新約魔禁？
<OT_iux> 睡觉去……
<OT_iux> 大家晚安
<myke2> ylmf...
<wl46683390_> p41.7g的cpu,512内存,80g硬盘，里面装了三系统
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 小说
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦。
<regnif> 三个系统，呵呵，那还有什么？
<wl46683390_> xp
<wl46683390_> ubuntu
<wl46683390_> ylmf-linux
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae: 还在吗
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 在。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 好了
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 不用在意我在不在，帖好了發出來其它人也會幫忙。
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 地址呢？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae: http://code.bulix.org/lzz5ms-79515
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae: 谢谢你了
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 沒事。我也不一定能幫的上。
<wl46683390_> 各位大侠，我们聊天用的服务器在国内么？
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, 好像不在。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae: 那也谢谢你 呵呵
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 你看你 /dev/input/mouse1 存在不？
<wl46683390_> 你说现在的大学能有上面这种学习氛围该多好阿！
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae: 恩 我去看看
<edison0354> wl46683390_: …⋯
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, 上面？哪上面？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae: 有
<wl46683390_> 这个聊天室阿
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 还有mouse0
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:还有mouse0
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 呃……識別出來了，但是不能用，你鍵盤上有沒有類似觸摸板開關的東西？
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, 這裏還有學習氛圍了？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:朋友 我这要熄灯了  不能说了...
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:有
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 嗯，明天上午來問其它人也成。
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 打開試試，還是不行的話我也無能為力了。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:恩 谢谢你了
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 嗯。
<wl46683390_> 问下，至少大家为解决某一个问题而在努力钻研，
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:不能 我试了  连无线也不行
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, ……是嗎…… edison0354 你應該把你努力打牌羸錢的一面拿出來。
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 呃，無線我看到要專門的驅動可以從網上下。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没玩钱的⋯⋯
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 不行，無線也可以用 win 的驅動。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 虛擬幣。
<wl46683390_> 问下，p41.7的cpu８４５主板，５１２内存，能装ｕｂｕｎｔｕ１０.１０不？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae:哦  可能马上要熄灯了 明天在弄把
 * edison0354 谁知道啥是最大加工直径？
<hymnusalae> wl46683390_, 可以吧……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: …⋯
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 嗯。88
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哪個裏面的最大加工直徑？
<wl46683390_> 显示器13.8的最古老的显示器
<wl46683390_> 大家对虚拟现实有了解的么？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 估计是机床吧
<NoIE> 家里有17寸或17寸以下CRT显示器的请举手。
<NoIE> wl46683390_: game
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃，估計？你都不知道……
<wl46683390_> 我是13.8寸的crt
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 17寸的。
<regnif> 13.8?
<NoIE> 我家的学习机上有一个7寸黑白CRT显示器。
<wl46683390_> game?什么意思啊？
<NoIE> wl46683390_: 我觉得，虚拟现实约等于游戏
<wl46683390_> 貌似不止阿
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 书上给的数据里有这个东西，查了查好像是机床的东西
<wl46683390_> 用处挺大的，
<wl46683390_> 游戏只是其中的一个扩展
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://www.internationalsaimoe.com/voting/
<wl46683390_> cult3d/quest3d/
<wl46683390_> 都是这方面的软件
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我投過了呀。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 問那個作什麽？
<wl46683390_> 感觉各位都是电脑高手，在这方面稍微发挥一下，会有很大成就的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 放棄了3組實在不萌的，其它的都投過了。
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 没什么，只是随便问问，我周围有好多人还在用 crt 。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, == crt 呀……
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 沒有注意，我家的是lcd的，放棄。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 食夢者瑪麗算是最近很長一段時間裏不傲嬌的萌女主了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 小小炮和伊卡洛斯在一起，凰铃音和白井黑子在一起，纠结啊！
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 您不会以为我在高价收购 CRT 显示器吧？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 小圓當然也是。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 我確實是那麽想的。
<NoIE> 。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 白井黑子一組放棄。小小炮一級我投小小炮的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我投伊卡洛斯和国产IS妹子
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<NoIE> edison0354: 她最近戏份很少。
<edison0354> NoIE: 谁？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 這也是看 IS 的？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 恩。
<hymnusalae> 噔
<hymnusalae> 噔
<hymnusalae> 噔，我對這個只會看賣肉賣萌賣腐賣後宮的世界絕望了。
 * edison0354 强力顶电磁炮
 * edison0354 强力黑轻音
<edison0354> NoIE: 你说国产妹子？
<edison0354> NoIE: 话说你支持正宫还是法国妹子？
<^k^> edison0354:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<NoIE> edison0354: 法国，不要问我理由，我自己也不知道。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 那你看小圓臉治愈嗎？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 还没看呢，好看吗？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 呃……1月番人氣投票它一個作品的人氣比2─6名加起來都高，你說呢。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 就是心理有問題就不要看了。我怕你自殺。
<edison0354> NoIE: 支持正宫！
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 那我不看了。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 呵呵。早知道我就不加後面那句了。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 然後看你怎麽上來不爽的。
<NoIE> edison0354: 在樱花大战系列中，正宫的机体都是红色的。
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 记得我让朋友推荐我一个游戏，要死人比较少的。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 然後就推薦櫻戰的？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 结果他推荐我玩传诵之物。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, ……
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 我還在想櫻戰什麽時候都算死人少了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 一月第一名必须是IS
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 搞笑……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 小圓人氣投票1300多，第二名開始就沒有過350的。
<edison0354> NoIE: 嗯，红椿也是红色的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哪里的？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我找下帖子給你看下。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 11：30停电
<hymnusalae> edison0354, http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110214/173338.html
<hymnusalae> 我承認我誇張了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这啥排名啊，玛丽和僵尸那么差
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我记得和邪社的是IS绝对第一的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 本來那兩個就是生不逢時。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就算在2ch上小圓也是第一：2CH的小圆好像已经363的900+条了……爆掉了要……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 去看看虛淵大神搞了什麽東西吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 还有你让钉宫情何以堪！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 冲那个画风，坚决不看！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你還沒有成長呀……
<sitaback> 苇月伊织
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我看动画挑画风的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 话说腹黑妹妹真的不是一般的烂啊！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 画风也差，剧情也烂
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 糟糕向的本來就不行。
<NoIE> edison0354: 原著画风就很糟糕。
<sikao_lfs> ...........
<edison0354> NoIE: 看玛丽不？
<edison0354> NoIE: 还不错
<NoIE> edison0354: 什么是玛丽？
<edison0354> NoIE: 僵尸就是直接搞笑
<edison0354> NoIE: 食梦者玛利
<NoIE> edison0354: 同感。
<NoIE> edison0354: 没看过。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 对了，新房片我是绝对不会看的，原则性～
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，魔法少女奈葉都不看？
<NoIE> edison0354: 我看女仆咖啡厅，魔法先生第二季也看了。
<wangxile> 有人么
<^k^> wangxile, ....  ㍯ 
<wangxile> 我有个问题就是怎么安装eabi
<wangxile> 交叉编译器
<wangxile> 怎样安装交叉编译器
<wowotou> hl
<MeaCulpa> .
<wangxile> ??????????
<wangxile> ??????????????????
<wangxile> ???????????
<wangxile> ????????????????
<wangxile> ??????????????????
<wangxile> ?????????????????????
<^k^> wangxile:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
 * MeaCulpa follow 了几十位porn star 来刷掉讨厌的中文政治推
<wangxile> 来人啊我要帮助
<wangxile> EABI-4.3.3_EmbedSky_20100610.tar.bz2怎么安装啊？？？
<MeaCulpa> 压缩包
<MeaCulpa> 你下的是src 还是bin? 解压缩出来看看咯
<wangxile> 不会啊
<wangxile> “我在Ubuntu下创建了/mnt/hgfs/linux/目录”我请问这句话怎么执行啊？就是怎么建立那几个文件夹???
 * yandong 晕倒
<MeaCulpa> mkdir
<MeaCulpa> yes
<yandong> mkdir -p
<MeaCulpa> mkdir -p 吧
<MeaCulpa> 解压缩的话，一般就是tar -xvf
<MeaCulpa> bzip tar会帮你处理
<yandong> whois MeaCulpa
<wangxile> 就是直接mkdir -mnt？
<roylez_> idiot
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: howdy
 * roylez_ 不跟iq低于25的胖子说话
 * yandong 
 * yandong 
 * yandong 
<yandong> whois yandong
 * yandong 睡觉了
 * yandong__ 
 * yandong__ 
 * yandong__ 
 * yandong__ 
<^k^> yandong__: .. ..
 * yandong__ 
 * yandong__ 
 * yandong 
<^k^> yandong: .. ..
<yandong> help
 * yandong 
<MeaCulpa> .
<xiaoy> ^k^
<xiaoy> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 09 日 星期三 03:13:56
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 09 日 星期三 03:14:11
<blueghost> 又来一个 机器人???
<blueghost> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 09 日 星期三 03:58:30
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<blueghost> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 09 日 星期三 03:58:57
<blueghost> !date
<blueghost> .........
<dchxcrow> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 09 日 星期三 03:59:39
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<dchxcrow> 哈哈
<dchxcrow> !date
<blueghost> !ls
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dchxcrow> (12:00:22 PM) lubotu2: Sorry, I don't know anything about 'date'
<blueghost> !滚
<dchxcrow> 新机器人啊
<dchxcrow> !archlinux
<lubotu2> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dchxcrow> !gnome
<lubotu2> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dchxcrow> !gnome3
<dchxcrow> !Date
<blueghost> !lubotu2
<Ban> 还有这么多人没睡阿
<Visame> Me
<MeaCulpa> .
<Visame> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 09 日 星期三 05:00:29
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<MeaCulpa> .
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 大夜里的又睡不着了？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 报警了么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: en?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 起夜尿尿？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不，干活呢
<^k^>  06:20
<MeaCulpa> .
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-09
<linux-ff> hello
<^k^> linux-ff, 好  ㍡ 
<linux-ff> 早
<yudun> linux-ff: morning
<yudun> ^k^: hello
<linux-ff> 刚刚装好ubuntu
<^k^> yudun, 好  ㍡ 
<linux-ff> 顺便升级了10.10
<yudun> linux-ff: 哦
<linux-ff> ...
<linux-ff> 哦，有啥含义？？？
<yudun> linux-ff: 就是..roger
<linux-ff> 。。。
<yudun> linux-ff: 学生？
<linux-ff> 是
<linux-ff> 你呢？
<yudun> linux-ff: o .一样，多多交流
<linux-ff> 。。。
<linux-ff> 今天有nba吗？
<yudun> linux-ff:IDK
<missing> you
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 这样可不行啊。。。
<linux-ff> 谁的球
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 半夜起床会早衰啊
<linux-ff> 晕
<linux-ff> 怕死就别投胎
<linux-ff> 呵呵
<linux-ff> ubuntu跟debain差别挺大
<pityonli1e> 今天早上打开电脑，发现桌面坏了，compiz不能用了
<Timber> 能不能正常点的文字
<OT_iux> ?
<yudun> Am coming
<linux-ff> 什么文字不正常了吗？
<linux-ff> 可惜linux下没有emule，amule很不爽
<pityonli1e> 惨！原来不是compiz不能用了，好像许多配置文件都挂了！
<pityonli1e> linux-ff: 有mldonkey
<linux-ff> 不喜欢
<linux-ff> 会被吸血的
<Timber> mldonkey
<linux-ff> mldonkey没有dlp反吸血协议
<pityonli1e> linux-ff: ……
<linux-ff> 不像win下的xtreme
<linux-ff> mplayer ww版也满不错的
 * lemonhall http://baike.baidu.com/view/212648.htm
<Oicebot> 标题: µ׸_°ٶȰٿĠ
<yudun> tualatrix大神来了
 * lemonhall 我擦。啊，这个伪娘胎强大了
<user8888> 早上好
<Oicebot> 早安, user8888蜀黍
<lemonhall> user8888: 早啊
<Oicebot> 拜拜, lemonhall老伯
<lemonhall> Oicebot: 恩，8888
<NoIE> 以前电脑一直在超频状态，现在天热了，我把电脑的频率恢复正常。
<NoIE> 然后启用节能功能能。现在，电脑不能关机了。
<OT_iux> ? Tualatrix? where?!
 * OT_iux 敬仰地望着 tualatrix
<tualatrix> OT_iux: ??
<yudun> tualatrix: 偶像
 * OT_iux 在GReader上订阅 IMTX
 * OT_iux 跳跳
<tualatrix> OT_iux: 呃，粉丝……
<lenage> ....
<OT_iux> ^^; 我是您的粉丝……
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你都被称为老伯了..
<lenage> robot
<guanml>  主席来啦
<OT_iux> .oicebot kiss tualatrix
 * Oicebot 飞扑 tualatrix ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<Guest74046> oh shit
<yudun> OT_iux: .....
<OT_iux> lol
<tualatrix> OT_iux: 哈哈～囧，这个太夸张了
<Guest74046> 忘了写密码了
<tualatrix> OT_iux: bot是怎么玩的？
<eth2net> 早晨跟风仰望主席 tualatrix , lol...
<Oicebot> 早安, eth2net乖
<tualatrix> .oicebot kiss OT_iux
 * Oicebot 飞扑 OT_iux ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<OT_iux> 额，机器人的常用功能在 !help 里
<OT_iux> 然后，平常对话的时候触发关键字会插嘴……
 * OT_iux 摸摸OB
 * Oicebot 开心地蹭蹭OT_iux。
<tualatrix> ...我以为是随机的，怎么又不是“法式湿吻”
<tualatrix> s/又不是/又是/
<OT_iux> .oicebot hug tualatrix
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 tualatrix ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<OT_iux> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 OT_iux 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<tualatrix> 哈哈，有意思～
<OT_iux> OB，你是不是最乖的？
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：不对。
<OT_iux> 那这里谁比Ob更乖
 * Oicebot 大声说：lLeHaFvNeDbCoYyT比Ob更乖!
<OT_iux> 诶，这个乱 …… 码了…
 * OT_iux 发现bug
 * Oicebot 赶紧爬去修改……
<tualatrix> ＝。＝# 挺智能的
<OT_iux> ^^; 这个机器人是大学的时候一边学一边写的……
<OT_iux> 所以有很多很奇怪的触发我现在也不知道了……
 * OT_iux 呆滞
 * Oicebot 戳了戳木头人一样的OT_iux，没有任何反应。
<guanml> 很活跃气氛阿
<guanml> OT_iux: 什么时候写个教程吧，呵呵
<hymnusalae> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> >_< happyaron嫌它罗嗦
<OT_iux> guanml: 帮助请看 http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=32961.0 ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<yudun> OT_iux: 这东西用什么写的？
<guanml> OT_iux: 在说话的人少的时候，放他出来，人多的时候关闭就好了
<OT_iux> yudun: 其实是传说中超脑残的 mirc Script...
<tualatrix> OT_iux: 为什么脑残？
<OT_iux> guanml: 同意……这货的开启关闭命令是任何人都可以用
<OT_iux> tualatrix: 额，它解析脚本的时候会把除了关键字、已定义的变量和函数以外的所有东西当作字符串
<OT_iux> 然后 { 必需跟在前一行的行末， } 必需自己单独一行或者跟 { 在同一行
<OT_iux> s/必需/必须
<guanml> 太麻烦了
<OT_iux> 是啊……而且分支语句只有if，循环语句只有while
<OT_iux> hmm... 而且语句内部是空格敏感的……
<OT_iux> 没有数组，1维数组只能用以 . 分开的一长串字符串代替，所以长度有限（好像不能大于255
<OT_iux> 再多的只能求助于哈希表神马的
<xinen007> ubuntu chromium 以下插件已崩溃 shockwave flash
 * OT_iux 蠕动……
<xinen007> 我还是搞不定啊
<xinen007> 都升级好几次啦
<OT_iux> xinen007: 自带的flash插件的问题么？
<xinen007> 对啊
<OT_iux> 试试到Chromium里面关掉自带的，然后去搞个Adobe的10.2？
<xinen007> 我用的是chromium，不是自带啊
<guanml> OT_iux:  正解
<xinen007> chromium里面没有自带的flash插件吧
<OT_iux> Chromium在发布的时候自己带了一个Flash插件……
<guanml> xinen007: 下载一个新的falsh插件安装一下啊
<OT_iux> 到about:plugins里面看看就知道
<xinen007> 但是，如何去做呢
<xinen007> Shockwave Flash (2 files)
<xinen007> Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<xinen007> 名称：	Shockwave Flash
<xinen007> 说明：	Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<xinen007> 版本:	
<xinen007> 优先级：	0
<^k^> xinen007:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<OT_iux> 到about:plugins里面禁用自带的……额，具体怎么装……我也不是特别明白
<OT_iux> 好像网上有教程，我找找……
<wangxile> 求助，我怎么把一个home文件夹下的文件复制到root文件夹下新建立的文件夹下
<NoIE> wangxile: sudo cp 原文件名 目标文件名
<wangxile> 谢谢我去试试
<chenyj222> 问个问题！有谁知道empathy的表情图片放在哪个地方的？
 * pityonli1e 似乎我的 gnome 坏掉了，请大家帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=320609 谢谢
<OT_iux> xinen007: http://wowubuntu.com/flashplayer-102-2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe Flash Player 10.2 正式版发布 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> 这里谁最萌
 * Oicebot 大声说：NoIE最萌!
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> Good.
<OT_iux> ch
<OT_iux> chenyj222: 好像是 /usr/share/pixmap 什么地方？
<yilian> 谁会 JSP 的，帮我看个问题，逻辑没问题，但是无法正常进入success.jsp 代码 http://code.bulix.org/erfxn6-79522
<OT_iux> chenyj222: 找不到的话去 /usr/share/empathy 里面找找？
<yilian> 始终都是进入 error.jsp
<chenyj222> 都找了，木有
<OT_iux> chenyj222: 我只知道Pidgin是在 /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/emotes/default
<OT_iux> chenyj222: /usr/share/empathy 下面有没有呢？
<OT_iux> yilian: 我对JSP不熟……但是你这个第07行真的没问题么
<guanml> debug 一下啊
<OT_iux> 这个 else 和前面的括号之间……没有啥分号或者……空格么
<wangxile> 怎样在root/opt文件夹下解压EABI-4.3.3_EmbedSky_20100610.tar.bz2文件啊?
<calebot> OT_iux: google chrome 才有自带 flash
<calebot> OT_iux: google chrome != chromium
<OT_iux> yilian: 你调试的时候输出下那几个request.getParameter的返回值
<OT_iux> calebot: 我用的就是 Chomium 我知道跟Chrome不一样……
<yilian> name = admin password =name
 * pityonli1e 似乎我的 gnome 坏掉了，请大家帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=320609 谢谢
<OT_iux> calebot: 我从Stable PPA里弄来的，里面自带了一个flashplugin，似乎
<calebot> OT_iux: 是 lib"gc"flashplayer?
<yilian> 但是 name.thin()=false
<yilian> thin() 我不记得是不是这个方法，老师也无法解释这个奇怪的处理页面的错误
<OT_iux> calebot: 我的是 libflashplayer.so
<calebot> OT_iux: 那就不是自带的
<OT_iux> calebot: 酱紫啊……谢谢
<calebot> OT_iux: lib"gc"flashplayer 目前只能从 google chrome 的 deb / rpm 捞出来
<Aoy_c> 谁用过PhotoRec ...
<calebot> OT_iux: 还可以顺便捞 plugin.vch(可以看 DRM 影片) 和 libpdf.so (看 pdf 不错)
 * calebot 只用 libpdf.so 看 pdf 很久鸟
<OT_iux> @@ 我试试……
<OT_iux> 自带的pdf阅读器显示中文一直有问题……
<hymnusalae> calebot, 只用 libpdf 怎麽看？
<calebot> hymnusalae: chromium
<hymnusalae> calebot, 哦，謝了。
<leaveboy> wifi
<leaveboy> wifi 重连有什么好的方法
<lanwoniu> 谁给俺推荐个android手机吧
<ofan> lanwoniu: htc desire
<lanwoniu> 2000以下滴……
<palomino|working> 再坚持坚持desire就2k以下了 , lanwoniu
<lanwoniu> ps.怎么单独跟某人对话来着
<flay> 在坚持下 HTC G6也要破两千了
<palomino|working> 开小窗么?
<lanwoniu> 不开
<flay> HTC G8只要1600多吧
<palomino|working> 那如何单独。。
<palomino|working> aria分辨率太低了。。 , flay
<palomino|working> 哦不对
<palomino|working> wildfire
<palomino|working> wildfire分辨率太低了
<flay> 嗯 G8的毛病是分辨率太低 这个好像是最低的
<flay> 看视频 玩游戏不行
<calebot> 又要 spec 好又要价钱不高…哪来这么好的事…
<lanwoniu> G8和G6啥区别……
<flay> G8定位是入门级的 我还是准备G6破两千了买
<missing> Oooops: G8没G6好
<missing> 搞错了...ee
<flay> G6现在大概2200多
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，有钱
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<palomino|working> 何出此言 , roylez
<missing> roylez: 支持主席打劫破马
<missing> gmail上不了了....
<roylez> palomino|working: 一只马用什么2000+的手机？我才用300块的
<palomino|working> = = , roylez
<palomino|working> 我用了好久的山寨机 , roylez
<missing> palomino|working: 没品味,要用就用200左右的nokia
<palomino|working> -_-
<pityonli1e> exit
<flay> 嗯 我是200以下的nokia 1202
<missing> flay: 待机半个月阿,过瘾阿
<flay> 是啊 不过我电话算比较多了 一个星期没问题
<missing> 哦,我一天就一两个电话,通话时间不超过20秒~
<roylez> missing: 我的philip也待机半个月，它能晚上自己关机，早上自己开机...
<xrfang> 请regex高人帮我看下这段代码：http://paste2.org/p/1291566
<missing> roylez: 飞利浦是有几款超长待机出名的,我从来不关机的,晚上也要待命,最大的悲哀...生产的话
<xrfang> 第一行的41被匹配到第二个match里面了，为何？
<lanwoniu> htc的这些android机都能随便刷系统？
<calebot> roylez: 还能自己开机？！
<flay> 应该可以 不过刷机有风险 下手需谨慎
<missing> calebot: 主席专用的,知道不?
<roylez> calebot: 凭什么不行？
<lanwoniu>  是不是比较旧的机器就跑不动新的系统了？比如我要那个g2刷android3.0是没戏的……
<calebot> lanwoniu: 不一定
<flay> 应该不是吧 看硬件吧
<lanwoniu> 哦……就跟电脑一样，看硬件配置？硬件的架构都是一样的？
<xrfang> 大虾们，玩regex的有没有，我在写个匹配日期的东东，我希望匹配2个数字或3数字，但不希望匹配一个数字，比如2011-02或3-9都行，但12不行。用的是这个，貌似有问题：(?:(\\d{4})(年|[/-]))?(?:(\\d{1,2})(?:月|\\2))?(?:(\\d{1,2})日?)?
<roylez> xrfang: 说得不清楚，要哪个是需要匹配的，哪个不是
<wiiw> xrfang: /\d{4}(年|-)?\d{,2}(月|-)?\d{,2}(日)?/
<xrfang> 需要匹配的是类似2011/03/09，2011/03，03/09，但不能匹配出单个的数字，比如03，2011等
<xrfang> 我写的这个所有的部分都是可选的，因此会搞出单个的素质。
<xrfang> 数字。
<wiiw>  /\d{4}(年|.)?\d{,2}(月|.)?(\d{,2}(日)?)?/
<xrfang> .?
<roylez> \d+\D\d+\D?(\d+)?
<calebot> xrfang: 把没有 / 的过滤掉好了
<xrfang> 主席同志，这个太宽泛了。其实我还想请教有没有可能限定数字，比如\d{1,2}会搞出45，但我只要01~12，怎么办
<roylez> xrfang: 你是在什么里面用？如果是脚本，比如ruby，用
<roylez> xrfang: 你是在什么里面用？如果是脚本，比如ruby，用Date.parse，出错就放弃呗
<xrfang> calebot, 后续处理当然没有问题，我希望是用regex解决之。这个倒不是盲目追求完美或者迷信regex，而是上面这个出错了。
<OT_iux> [1]\d
<wiiw> xrfang: 月份限制在 1到12 ?
<xrfang> roylez, 是java。
<OT_iux> =[]-
<xrfang> wiiw
<roylez> [01]?\d
<xrfang> 是的，如果有可能，就这么着。
<xrfang> roylez, 这样也不能避免17月，可能麻烦了点，这个我就后续处理算了。
<xrfang> 我的问题是这样的。
<xrfang> 输入数据是：
<wiiw> 还有00月
<roylez> xrfang: 后续处理会简单点，正则的话就很长了
<xrfang> "2011-2-27 14:41\n早8点30分"
<xrfang> 我写的东东会找出：
<xrfang> 2011-2-21 14：
<xrfang> 和
<xrfang> 41\n早8点30分
<xrfang> 这个就很古怪了。
<xrfang> 只要解决这个问题即可。
<OT_iux> 难道不是分组错误的问题
<xrfang> 源程序在此：http://paste2.org/p/1291566
<xrfang> 我查一上午也没查出分组有什么问题。但由于？操作符是ungreedy的，可能就会带来这种问题。
<debianer> 谁有《深入理解计算机系统（第二版）》
<calebot> xrfang: 要做万用日期搜索？
<xrfang> calebot, 是。找出文本中的所有日期/时间字符串。
<roylez> 这种事情应该交给watson去做
<calebot> watson 估计不太能理解中文日期
<wiiw> 直接 split(' ')
<xrfang> wiiw，split不行。我这个文本仅仅是例子，不一定中间就是\n。
<calebot> xrfang: 应该先整理个语料库
<calebot> xrfang: 至少语料库里的日期时间都要能捞出来
<MaskRay> xrfang: perl -lne 'print "matched: $1 $2 $3" if m{(\d{4})(?:年|/|-)(1[0-2]|0?[1-9])(?:月|/|-)(0?[1-9]|[12][0-9]|3[01])日?}'
<MaskRay> xrfang: 不能避免大月小月什么的。。
<xrfang> calebot, 是，我是这么想的，但没有语料库，我自己从新浪捞的。
<xrfang> MaskRay, 大小月绝不是问题，即使它说23月45日我也不管，可以后续处理的。
<xrfang> 问题是它把数字搞到后面去了。
<calebot> xrfang: 你这例子也太少了
<calebot> xrfang: 随便想都有更多种组合
<calebot> xrfang: 光是 match 现有日期时间，到时新组合你就 match 不了
<xrfang> calebot, 请举个例子？
<MaskRay> 有没有人做相似文本检索的？推荐点材料，我要在两天内写篇1500字内的设计方案。。。
<xrfang> 这个有意思。
<calebot> xrfang: 月份不一定在日期前
<MaskRay> 5/6/2001 什么的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 相似文本检索？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 对，文本长度在200字内
<xrfang> 这个无所谓。其实我这个最主要的目的是中文分词的辅助。
<calebot> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=date+parser
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 中文的
<calebot> xrfang: 学校还是公司要？
<xrfang> calebot, 公司要
<calebot> 光是英文日期就够难搞了，中文更讨厌
<jyf1987> 分词只是初步吧
<jyf1987> 他要相似文本
<calebot> xrfang: 好歹你要能捞出全部中英文日期啊
<xrfang> 英文我绝对不搞这个了。
<jyf1987> 还要理解语义呢
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我很迷茫，昨天查了些中文分词算法模型引擎，机器学习，文本检索什么的，感觉很乱
<xrfang> 我需要中文分词，不是精确的日期解析。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你那个需求分词只是初步阿
<if_else> 各位兄台，tomcat 启动时，Ctrl-C 后，无法重启了。必须kill掉进程。才行，请问这是什么原因。谢谢
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 不解
<xrfang> 中文分词我看中科院的那个比较好，但是稍复杂了点。
<MaskRay> ICTCLAS 么
<xrfang> MaskRay, 你分词以后干吗？
<xrfang> 是那个。
<jyf1987> MaskRay:  接近 靠近这两个词是近似的 可是你分词是两个词 怎么比较？ 还不是要搞归类
<MaskRay> xrfang: 相似文本检索，搜索文本在200字内
<calebot> xrfang: 应该把需求搞清楚
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 归类也是需要的
<calebot> xrfang: 大家本来还以为你要做 date parser 呢
<xrfang> 如果是分类，倒是可以考虑聚类算法。我是搞搜索的应用。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 但是归类这个需要一个好大的数据库 额
<xrfang> calebot, 不好意思，误导了。
<xrfang> 我原本想就是解决regex里面的那个问题的。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 可能纸上谈兵就好了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 对 你是写论文 而且才1k5的字
<calebot> 1500 字能写个毛啊
<calebot> 纯数学论文都不只 1500 字
<jyf1987> calebot: 写个感谢国家 感谢导师一通废话 哈哈
<xrfang> MaskRay, 你可以去玩玩nilsimsa算法
<MaskRay> 不是写论文，可能只是面试需要
<jyf1987> 我靠 你临了面试才来找资料写论文
<jyf1987> 妈的 现在https的reader都能reset 究竟用了什么技术呢
<jyf1987> 真想打车去北邮
<MaskRay> xrfang: 谢谢，我看一下
<calebot> jyf1987: reader 有混合内容的，不是 pure https
<jyf1987> calebot: 哪些部分不是https的？ 我发现mark all as readed不行了
<calebot> jyf1987: 绝大部份 feed 没有 https
<calebot> jyf1987: 所以一般人用 reader 都不可能完全使用 https
<jyf1987> calebot: 不对吧 feed都是gr代理访问的哈 本身有https
<calebot> jyf1987: Your connection to www.google.com is encrypted with 128-bit encryption. However, this page includes other resources which are not secure. These resources can be virwed by others while in transit, and can be modified by an attacker to chagne the look of the page.
<calebot> jyf1987: https reader 的警告
<jyf1987> https://www.google.com/reader/view/user/01837281264570348630/state/com.google/broadcast    calebot你看 都是类似这样的
<jyf1987> 不过具体点开内容以后 有图的话 貌似不会帮忙代理
<jyf1987> 文本是gr cache过的
<calebot> 文本是 cache 没错，连原 feed 消失了也还能看
<jyf1987> 是阿 我就靠gr看文本
<jyf1987> 看来要抓紧搞p2p网络引用了
<jyf1987> 应用
 * calebot 都用 reader 捞古老资料
<jyf1987> 有基于tor的订阅软件么
<debianer> 谁有《深入理解计算机系统（第二版）》
<jyf1987> 有一本这个 但是不知道是不是第2版
<ZhangNing> 请问如果我想用wget下载http://blog.sina.com.cn/51zhutingqi上面的所有文章，用-m可以吗
<jyf1987> ZhangNing: 没那么麻烦 支持rss全文输出的
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 怎么做阿
<calebot> ZhangNing: 非博主本人想 export?
<jyf1987> ZhangNing: 就直接抓rss就是了
<jyf1987> 我上上周刚好搞这个事
<ZhangNing> calebot: 恩。晚上坐火车上不了网
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 我是纯新手，能具体点吗
<jyf1987> 那就算了
<calebot> google reader 有 offline 吧
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 哦……
<MaskRay> /usr/share/misc/ 下也有不少可以消磨时间的
<ZhangNing> jyf1987: 但如果我用-m这个参数可以吗
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍤ 
<rothsdad> 人气冷淡哦
<Lavande> 我的nautilus搜索功能怎么变成了历史记录？
<leaveboy> finch感觉不错
<Lavande> 点了之后最近浏览的文件就都出来了。。
<leaveboy> Lavande: 悲剧
<Lavande> leaveboy: 知不知道什么原因啊？
<leaveboy> Lavande: 没遇到过
<Lavande> leaveboy: 想起来了，我的是Nautilus Elementary
<Lavande> leaveboy: 可能是这个原因。。
<rothsdad> 毕业设计要求写一个操作系统内核
<hymnusalae> rothsdad, 你們什麽專業呀？
<rothsdad> 软件
<ofan> 拿grub改改
<pityonli1e> happyaron: 我的gnome好像坏了，开机后一些配置文件没有加载，知道哪里找出问题所在吗？
<leaveboy> Lavande: hehe
<edison0354> happyaron: 你竟然还在IRC上……
<pityonline> 我掉线了？
<hymnusalae> pityonline, no
<pityonline> hymnusalae: thx
<hymnusalae> pityonline, 你那個 gnome 那情況不行就重裝吧。都毀成那個樣子了。
<pityonline> hymnusalae: 可我没有动过关于 compiz 或 gnome 的任何东西
<pityonline> hymnusalae: 有点儿不甘心呢
<calebot> pityonline: 可以先用 debsums 检查，坏掉的包重装就好
 * calebot 珍爱生命，表重灌系统
<jyf1987> remaster?
<pityonline> calebot: 谢谢，正在跑 debsums
<damian> 下午好
<leaveboy> http://www.331800.com/dongxiang_thread-45522-1-1.html
<jyf1987> http://cpu.zol.com.cn/184/1849441.html   这个游戏场面壮观了
<NoIE> leaveboy: 她的mimi很大么？
<pityonline> calebot: 似乎 debsums -e 检测到 failed 的文件都是我手动改过的
<BluebirdShao> how to connect a linux server from ubuntu
<BluebirdShao> ??
<wiiw> BluebirdShao: ssh
<ofan> leaveboy: ......
<BluebirdShao> wiiw: does it has an X-window operation?
<BluebirdShao> wiiw: a client
<malubian> hello
<^k^> malubian, 好  ㍥ 
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: seemed no X on server
<pityonline> calebot: debsums -c 检测到缺少一些文件，大多是 nvidia 驱动中的，再就是音频驱动和字体的
<pityonline> calebot: 那些 missing file 的提示后面都标注了要安装哪些包，但我每个都安装时都提示已经是最新版本了
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: I installed Ubuntu desktop edition 10.10 on my machine, and now I wanna connect it using my laptop computer, which installed ubuntu 10.10 too.
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: so, any idea?
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: vnc
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: ok, i try it.
<wiiw> BluebirdShao: 用 vnc
<pityonline> BluebirdShao: :)
<BluebirdShao> thanx, guys.
<MaskRay> xrfang: 有什么词相似度的介绍文章
<zltan> hello guys
<zltan> ubuntu is fomous nowdays
<zltan> i like its fonts
 * zltan sighs
<zltan> copyleft: hello
<zltan> copyleft: your name reminds me of the nanobook
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍥ 
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> why
<roylez> palomino|working: to boost my stamina
<palomino|working> =_=
<Colin-shzsc> 最近发现 Google Chrome 浏览器的 GPU 功能打开后频繁崩溃的情况没了
<Colin-shzsc> 我用的版本是 10.0.648.127 beta
<Colin-shzsc> 也不知道是因为系统更新了还是 chrome 修正问题了，N 卡驱动的版本号好像没变
<xiaoyu> 有人在么？
<Colin-shzsc> 不过指针在 flash 上面时滚轮不起作用的毛病还是这样子……
<happyaron> http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/03/08/things-to-do-before-becoming-a-debian-maintainer-zh/
<^k^> ⇪ title: » 成为 Debian Maintainer 前要做的几件事 True EDGE
<microcai> happyaron:  ???
<microcai> happyaron: 你是 ?  不错
<happyaron> microcai: 我是啥？
<microcai> happyaron: 没
<microcai> happyaron:  gnome-shell 依赖 firefox 的 js . firefox 的 js 本来不链接到 gtk2 的，从 firefox4beta13 开始链接到 gtk2  了，结果 gnome-shell 就 gtk3 和 gtk2 冲突了
<microcai> happyaron: 是 firefox 的 bug ? 还是  gnome-shell 的 bug ?
<microcai> happyaron: 昨天因为这个折腾了很晚
<happyaron> microcai: 你用啥发行版？
<happyaron> gentoo?
<microcai> happyaron:  gentoo 啊
<microcai> happyaron:  最后降级 firefox 解决
<microcai> happyaron:  降级肯定不是好的主意 ........
<happyaron> microcai: 不知道是咋回事，firefox的js部分不能剥离出来？
<microcai> happyaron:   本来就是独立的 libmozjs.so ， firefox4b14 给合并到 libxul.so 里去了
<happyaron> ...
<microcai> happyaron:  libxul.so 是链接 gtk2 的
<happyaron> microcai: 看看别的发行版怎么做的？
<microcai> happyaron:  别的发行版还没有带 gnome-shell 吧
<happyaron> microcai: fedora
<microcai> happyaron:   fedora 貌似也出现问题了，升级了一下 firefox gnome-shell 就启动不了了， google 一下找到的 bug report
<happyaron> microcai: 那你就等着他们解决吧。。。或者自己编译firefox把libmozjs搞出来。
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 他们还不知道呢
<microcai> happyaron:  估计 gnome-shell 开发者还在用着 firefox3 ......
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> microcai: gnome bugzilla有没有bug report呢
<microcai> happyaron:  没
<microcai> happyaron:  我的帐号被 ban 了
<microcai> happyaron:  发不了 bug report
<happyaron> 为啥ban你，干啥坏事了？
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 没。 说了有些敏感的人一些不喜欢的话。被 ban 了
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> microcai: 那你再开个帐号就好
<microcai> happyaron:  他们说， 开源的你爱用不用。别指望我们修复bug . 我就批评他们这种想法很不好，于是就被 ban  了
<happyaron> microcai: 估计还是你说话有问题
<happyaron> microcai: 这样的口水战太多了，第一次听说被封号
<user8888> hi,all
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍥ 
<syh> 大家好，我刚装的ubuntu10.10但是登录不了这个网站http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn，怎么解决呢？
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ... 呵呵。 也许吧。 不过我觉得是某个人被刺激到了
<xiaoyu> 额。。。这个网站时不时上不去。。。
<happyaron> microcai: 可否点名是谁？私聊给我也行
<user8888> 各位有用ipad的吗？
<happyaron> microcai: 还有具体的bug number
<microcai> happyaron: 看看 gentoo 的历史就知道，社区很多小人混到管理层的。
<user8888> 或者有用kindle dxg的吗？
<xiaoyu> 我同学有用ipad的。
<happyaron> gnome 体现的大部分是redhat和novell的意志，呵呵。
<microcai> happyaron:   你看 gnome 开发进度那么慢
<happyaron> microcai: ^^
<microcai> happyaron:  哪有 KDE 的作风啊！
<syh> 大家好 ，打不开论坛怎么办？
<user8888> xiaomeng: 那个用看看技术文档怎么样？
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> microcai: 那换kde吧
<user8888> xiaomeng: 比较看vim用户手册啦等等
<lainme> gnome-shell是谁的意志...
<jyf1987> 现在4G内存单条的最便宜是哪个频率的？
<microcai> happyaron:   kde 太 windows 化了，很不喜欢
<syh> 大家好阿  为什么我打不开论坛呢？
<happyaron> microcai: 很多wm，你可以选啦
<microcai> happyaron:  我已经习惯 gnme-shell 了
<calebot> kde4 太不稳定了
<lainme> syh: 502？
<happyaron> 整个项目很有意思的，大胡子说不要在planet上宣传非自由软件，然后就有某公司的某人说，大不了gnome离开gnu
<syh> 不是
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵 大胡子早晚搞死别人
<happyaron> 然后大胡子一顿喷，Stormy Peters来拉架
<happyaron> jyf1987: +1
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有mit bsd类的社区么
<jyf1987> 我虽然支持gpl但是个人使用的时候 还是bsd比较喜欢
<happyaron> jyf1987: bsd社区你只能去维护ports吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我说的是许可证 就是所有软件都是bsd许可证的那种社区
<happyaron> jyf1987: 想进到base system开发似乎没那么容易
<syh> Lainme：位于 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的服务器响应时间过长。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 非常多啊
<jyf1987> happyaron: 说一个
<happyaron> jyf1987: enlightenment.org
<jyf1987> 额 不用e17
<syh> <lainme>：你好 提示的是连接超时
<lainme> syh: 原因不明...
<syh> 那杂办
<happyaron> jyf1987: nginx
<happyaron> jyf1987: apache
<jyf1987> happyaron: nginx是个社区么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 显然有它的社区圈子
<syh> <lainme>：位于 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的服务器响应时间过长。
<jyf1987> happyaron: gnu planet不是都是gpl许可的麻
<calebot> apache 不是 bsd 啊
<jyf1987> apache是mit吧
<happyaron> calebot: jyf不是说社区么。。。apache社区里有很多bsdlike...
<jyf1987> 这个倒是
<jyf1987> apache社区java项目多 不喜欢
<happyaron> jyf1987: gnu planet是啥？
<jyf1987> happyaron: gnu不是有个老曹 也交流软件么 还托管
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哦
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那个太难用了
<happyaron> jyf1987: webkit
<happyaron> 这似乎是bsd的
<happyaron> 但是apple
<happyaron> apple控制得比较严
<jyf1987> happyaron: 还有个 nognu的网站不知道是否gnu的社区
<happyaron> jyf1987: 也是fsf托管的，但不属于gnu
<happyaron> webm也是bsd的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦 这样
<Oooops> 扯啥。来解决实际问题。
<happyaron> openssl也是bsd-like
 * happyaron bsd社区的
<happyaron> Oooops: 我去解决午饭问题，哈哈。
<Oooops> pamusb的交叉关联帐号，搞不定
<lainme> syh: 我的意思是我不了解...
<syh> lainme：好的 谢谢前辈
<tenzu> 前辈。。。
<tenzu> lainme: 前辈
<lainme> tenzu: 你好前辈...
<syh> 你们都是做什么的呢？
<syh> 这儿比QQ 好玩阿
<syh> ：）
<syh> 说没人就没人了阿
<tenzu> 人不是说出来的
<tenzu> 谢特，走的真快
<yudun> tenzu: .
<tenzu> bs ee
<tenzu> 嫚嫚骗人。。。
<yudun> tenzu: 火星文？tenzu你90么
<nsdy> gmail ....................caocaocaocaocao
<nsdy> 电信宽带的兄弟能打开gmail吗?
<llj> 貌似国内现在对google https封锁很严重
<yudun> nsdy: ......我这也出问题了
<yudun> llj: 改hosts
<calebot> 上 ipv6 吧
<llj> nsdy:可以打开，不过得多刷新两次
<llj> yudun:how?
<yudun> /etc/hosts
<llj> ...
<llj> I'm going to restart my win 2008
<flay> 电信我这里正常
<nsdy> 。。。。我这里还是不行
<yudun> flay: 间歇性的。。。
<tenzu> yudun: 你看我像90后么？
<yudun> tenzu: joking，，，好把。虽然很冷。
<leaveboy> 愚盹
<roylez> tenzu: 像
<yudun> leaveboy: what
<tenzu> roylez: 还是主席了解我
<tenzu> yudun: 好好跟主席学学
<yudun> tenzu: ....我不懂。到底几个主席哦
<tenzu> yudun: 我心里只有一个主席
<flay> 感觉今天还算稳定的
<yudun> tenzu: 毛主席我也是的
<tenzu> yudun: 毛主席算个毛主席
<yudun> tenzu: 我差一年90.。
<calebot> yudun: 91?
<yudun> 我还以为你要说2000呢。。
<yudun> 一个很敏感的年份。不要提为好
<roylez> tenzu: 80后还是70后？
<tenzu> roylez: 80后第一批，我很光荣
<roylez> tenzu: 悲催一代的第一批
<yudun> roylez: 末班车
<yudun> 请问下tty7启动时候自动执行的脚本在 哪个目录
<quanru> 為什麽我的C++    在linux下cout << array[1] << " " << array[2]  << " " << array[3]  << " " << array[4]  << " " << array[5] << endl;這句可以
<quanru> 這句	for(i = 1; i <= 5; i++)
<quanru> 		cout << array[i] << " ";  就是錯的
<tenzu> roylez: 反正好事儿全没赶上
<quanru> 值被改了   windows沒事
<oinil> yudun: 跟桌面系统有关。gnome?
<tenzu> 愚钝。。。
<yudun> oinil: gnome恩。
<yudun> tenzu: ...?
<tenzu> 鱼肚腩
<yudun> 也可以鱼冻恩
<yudun> oinil: gnome的是哪个文件？
<oinil> yudun: ~/.gnome/session ?
<oinil> yudun: ~/.xinitrc 里面的应该也算
<yudun> oinil: oh,let me see
<yudun> oinil: ...看来不同版本的还真是不一样 啊，我还是自己再找找把
<oinil> yudun: 你什么发行版？
<yudun> oinil: ubuntu 10.10
<oinil> yudun: 果然不一样
<Colin-shzsc> 有啥还可以的屏保不，那个 Matrix 早腻了，那个发光正方体我的 8400 跑起来又有点吃力
<oinil> xscreensaver?
<oinil> Colin-shzsc: 还是gnome自带的？
<wzlxx> archlinux现在看视频的时候/tmp里没有临时文件了？
<Colin-shzsc> oinil: 这俩是自带的
<wzlxx> 临时文件在哪里？
<Colin-shzsc> oinil: 不过我无所谓用自带的还是啥
<oinil> wzlxx: 神马东东的临时文件？
<wzlxx> 视频临时文件啊
<oinil> Colin-shzsc: xscreensaver里面有几个很不错阿
<Colin-shzsc> oinil: 但我是知道其他地方的屏保出过恶意代码的
<oinil> Colin-shzsc: gnome我没用过
<oinil> wzlxx: 你是说浏览器缓存？
<wzlxx> oinil: 平时都是直接保存这里的文件来下载视频 的…
<wzlxx> 嗯
<oinil> wzlxx: 装插件吧。firefox\chrome都有很强的下载插件
<wzlxx> oinil: chromium下用哪个插件？
<oinil> 刚刚3500收了台wifi+3g的32G的ipad。大家说贵不贵？
<wzlxx> oinil: 有钱
<oinil> wzlxx: 嘿嘿，其实是我室友收的。
<oinil> wzlxx: 居然搞定这么便宜的，还真是不错阿。
<calebot> wzlxx: 新版 flash 搞的，可以从 /proc 捞回来
<calebot> wzlxx: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=flash+10.2+proc
<wzlxx> calebot: 我看看去，以前都是直接弄视频的，下载的不多…
<calebot> adobe 太无聊了，考验大家的脚本能力
<calebot> 一个脚本就全捞回来了
<wzlxx> adobe公司是不想人下载视频？
<happyaron> calebot: 写个脚本吧，我等就省事了。
<calebot> happyaron: google 有现成的，可以自己改
<lainme> 已经有了： http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/12/flash-ripper-script/
<lainme> ^k^工作...
<happyaron> thanks
<oinil> 难道大家对已有的插件不满意？
<oinil> 我觉得还挺好用的阿
<oinil> 特别是chrome下面连缓存放在哪里都找不到...
<happyaron> 我的插件现在看个视频都会卡死
<happyaron> 不知道adobe插件怎么了
<calebot> 只要是 streamming 都一定有缓存的
<oinil> happyaron: 你是说flash的插件？
<calebot> 最多只能让用户难以手动保存
<oinil> calebot: chrome貌似做了封装
<happyaron> oinil: en
<oinil> calebot: 就是把很多内容高到一个文件里面
<oinil> happyaron: 我一直正常阿
<oinil> happyaron: 什么发行版？
<happyaron> ubuntu 10.04
<happyaron> 从10.2开始就不行了
<calebot> oinil: html5 video cache 可以直接播放的
<calebot> happyaron: 用 lib"gc"flashplayer 试试？
<oinil> 我也是10.2
<oinil> 10.2.152.27-2
<happyaron> calebot: 还木有试，我弄个看看
<calebot> libgcflashplayer.so 10.2.154.18
<calebot> happyaron: stable / beta channel 的是最新版
<calebot> happyaron: dev channel 好像还是 10.2.154.17
<happyaron> OK
<tenzu> 突然觉得好无聊
<happyaron> 替我考试吧。
<happyaron> 考试考得好无聊
<yudun> tenzu: 工作了之后会经常有这种情况码？
<lainme> 替我去上课吧
<missing> yudun: 不是,月经来了才那样的
<lainme> 从4点上到晚上10点啊
<lainme> 中间1小时吃饭时间
<yudun> missing: ...哦。明白了
<happyaron> lainme: 木有人性啊。
<flay2> evilwm要依赖xorg-fonts-100dpi和75dpi吗
<calebot> flay2: 不依赖
<missing> flay2: 这两个x一定要的吧,不是wm的问题
<yudun> lainme: 你上什么课？
<lainme> happyaron: 没办法，两门课连在一起了
<calebot> flay2: 以前用 debian 时要指定字体，现在不知改了没
<calebot> flay2: evilwm 有个参数可以指定字体
<oinil> 现在的窗口管理系统名字都这么奇怪？
<calebot> missing: 那两个对 X 来说也是可选的
<happyaron> calebot: gc也是那样啊
<lainme> yudun: 一门必修一门选修，选修是我的导师上
<missing> calebot: 不是吧,我试删除看看
<calebot> happyaron: 无法播放？
<happyaron> calebot: 以下插件已崩溃：Shockwave Flash
<oinil> calebot: 现在流行什么窗口管理？
<calebot> no idea
<happyaron> calebot: 视频巨卡，但cpu占用很低，内存也正常
<calebot> 我的 gc 都很顺 :P
<happyaron> calebot: 很快flash就崩溃
<happyaron> 无语啊
<oinil> 看来我落伍了，还在fvwm
<jyf1987> i3
<calebot> fvwm 不错啊，神也在用
<oinil> 神？乔丹？
<calebot> 这年头 xorg-fonts-100dpi和75dpi 真没必要装了
<missing> calebot: 似乎试可以,删除了xorg元软件包而已
<calebot> 极少软件会用到
<happyaron> calebot: 敢问前辈的邮箱是？
<calebot> happyaron: caleb AT calno DOT com
<oinil> 那俩包我安装xorg的时候被包含默认安装了...
<happyaron> calebot: thanks
<calebot> oinil: xorg-fonts / xfonts 开头的一般都不用装
<oinil> calebot: 哦
<oinil> calebot: 回头我卸载掉。
<calebot> linux 字体支持还是输 win32 / mac
<calebot> 不过主要有些是 专利问题
<flay> 我把100dpi和75dpi删了 发现evilwm进不去了 然后我在.evilwmrc里面指定了fn 还是进不去 不知道它支持什么字体
<tenzu> lainme: 4点到10点干嘛了？
<oinil> xfonts开头的只有一个xfonts-baekmuk 2.2-1阿
<lainme> tenzu: 上课啊
<oinil> 还好没有装
<calebot> flay: xlsfonts
<oinil> lainme: 什么学校？什么方向？
<calebot> flay: 试试 evilwm -fn fixed
<lainme> oinil: 有什么事...西北工业大学
<oinil> lainme: 没有....爱打听
<flay> 我去试试fixed
<tenzu> 我还去西工大里面逛过一圈，当时没找到厕所。。。
<flay1> fixed可以进去
<lainme> tenzu: ...
<calebot> tenzu: 花园…
<wzlxx> compiz可以拿来直接用？
<NoIE> http://it.sohu.com/20110309/n279732646.shtml
<NoIE> 火狐社区推出原创网银版Firefox
<flay1> 很久没用了 好多都快捷键都忘了
<NoIE> 打开页面后才知道，只是一个预置 IE Tab 的 firefox ，那个词叫什么来着？“坑爹”？
<flay1> 呵呵 坑爹
<wzlxx> 有人直接就用一个compiz的吗？
<calebot> wzlxx: compiz 本来就是 WM
<wzlxx> calebot: 用着怎样？
<if_else> 各位python 2.7 中 4/3 和 4//3 结果怎么都是 1 ？
<if_else> 谢谢
<tenzu> if_else: 4.0/3  4.0//3
<tenzu> if_else: 哥你看行么？
<if_else> tenzu: 哥，阿，谢谢你了。原来是这样啊阿
<roylez> tenzu: 高手阿
<if_else> roylez: 您也是高手啊阿
<tenzu> roylez: 我在python方面已经超过了神，嗯嗯
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，我在ruby方面也超越了神...
<tenzu> if_else: 其实前几天在论坛里看到了同样问题的解法，而且恰巧被我看到了有用的回复
<pocoyo> 我装的 联通adsl 为什么无法连接 irc ?? 是不是6667被疯了？
<roylez> pocoyo: 7000的ssl呢？
<pocoyo> roylez: 也不行啊。 gtalk也没法上啊。 我这是用ssh代理上的 irc.
<ofan> 联通的表示能上irc..
<NoIE> 我也是。
<roylez> pocoyo: ...认命了吧
<if_else> 各位，我 netstat 怎么没找到相关的端口来？
<if_else> tcp        0      0 ink:32988                   calvino.freenode.net:ircu-3 ESTABLISHED 2407/irssi
<Colin-shzsc> 我 7000 的无鸭梨
<tenzu> pocoyo: 注册个free shell account挂irc吧
<roylez> if_else: netstat -nap
<if_else> 我的配置文件里面使用的是 6667啊阿
<ofan> if_else: 服务器端是6667
<if_else> roylez: 是的 netstat -nap
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我靠。 不会吧 速度很快啊 3 人 4M的 。 居然连不上 gtalk 上不了咋办？
<ofan> 本地端口是分配的
<if_else> ofan: 原来是这样啊阿
<if_else> 7000 端口的话是加密的。可用吗。不需要证书吗
<if_else> 还是只是修改一下端口就行？
<if_else> 谢谢
<tenzu> pocoyo: windows下试试
<pocoyo> tenzu: .. 有道理。 待会试试。
<flay1> evilwm好像没用提供最小化的快捷键
<calebot> flay1: 没有 tray 所以一般不最小化
<aner``> 请问谁有星际译王的"英语词根字典"?
<flay1> 额 rox可以图标化程序 不需要tray也可以啊 怎么不提供最小化呢
<calebot> flay1: evilwm 也没有图标…
<flay1> 我看了下 那个app参数比较诡异 没搞明白 只能指定一个程序吗
 * roylez 很久很久没用过最小化了
<flay1> calebot: 我用rox在管理桌面
<calebot> flay1: 只能改代码了
<calebot> 不少 evilwm 用户都自己改源代码的
<flay1> evilwm这个用户还不少吗 我怕是很少吧
<calebot> 看跟谁比了
<calebot> evilwm 徒子徒孙不少的
<flay1> 代码少比较容易读懂
<pocoyo> roylez: http://s2.kimag.es/share/28768089.png 这个设置一下可不可以？
<juk> 为什么：echo -e '\xe4\xb8\x80' ==> 一 ; printf '4e00' | iconv -f UTF-16 ==> 攴〰
<flay1> 我设置app为xterm后 发现是可以图标化到桌面的 难道只可以设置一个程序
<calebot> flay1: 印象中只能有一个，可能要看看代码
<flay1> evilwm的代码确实可以去尝试一下
<Oooops> 又推难用的wm
<calebot> 想学 wm 基础可以看 tinywm
<flay1> 是吗 tinywm 还真没用过
<Oooops> 咋不直接看ewmh规范
<calebot> tinywm 不适合 daily use
<calebot> Oooops: 100% 支持 ewmh 的 wm *很少*
<Oooops> roylez: 出来吹下
<Oooops> 额。fvwm支持
<roylez> Oooops: 。
<Oooops> 最近说话都带重音了？ calebot
<Oooops> roylez: 找点好玩的啊
<calebot> 没啊
<roylez> Oooops: . 。o 0 O
<calebot> 想加重音才加重音
<Oooops> wikiupload的粗体啊。
<roylez> Oooops: aquaria玩通关了，天天看ppstream
<roylez> Oooops: http://i.min.us/ij7LyY.gif
<Oooops> roylez: 你终于回人间了。看pps
<Oooops> 看不清楚
<roylez> Oooops: 可惜linux版的pps不能登录，然后就不能看美剧
<Oooops> 这要登录？
<roylez> Oooops: 你奥特了吧
<roylez> Oooops: 天朝上厕所都要登录的
<Oooops> 嗯。你现在估计玩熟悉了。底气来了
<Oooops> 我可没登录过。不知道
<roylez> Oooops: 你下班去吧
<roylez> Oooops: 别在这里祸害人了
<Oooops> 我找你聊天啊。最多祸害你。
<roylez> ...
<juk> 还有 printf 4e0d | iconv -f UTF16 ==> 攴搰; 其实 “不"
<Oooops> 反正你时间多
<jyf1987> calebot: tinywm现在也不tiny了吧
<iGnome> 回gnome
<jyf1987> 狗屁
<iGnome> 淫妇
<ofan> juk:  printf '\x0d\x4e' | iconv -f UTF16
<jyf1987> 你就是一坨阿
<iGnome> 丫丫的。你又吃错药了。小心屁股。
<jyf1987> 切 你为何要骗我们
<flay1> tinywm代码只有5kb 太精致了
<iGnome> 咋你现在性情大变额。天天骂人。是不是没斗篷保护你了，失落了。
<jyf1987> 额 是么
<jyf1987> 瞎扯 是你欺骗我们感情
<iGnome> 这扯的
<jyf1987> 说来又不来 为了等你请吃饭 我都饿了好多天了
<cfy> 原来ee在群发消息啊。。。
<cfy> ee请了多少人？
<iGnome> 扯。你会差这顿饭啊
<iGnome> cfy: ... 别乱说
<jyf1987> 我就是差
<cfy> iGnome: 那我也差。。。时间定了么。。。
<iGnome> 。没
<calebot> flay1: tinywm 纯粹教学用
<juk> ofan: 哈，厉害！
<flay1> 那能用么
<calebot> 我只听过一个实际把 tinywm 拿来 daily use 的 <- 车上电脑 diy
<cfy> iGnome: 报销路费么？
<calebot> 因为不用 WM 只用 X & 的话，一些视窗处理很难搞
<jyf1987> 额 车上电脑
<calebot> 所以要多一层 wm
<flay1> 好像介绍只说了4个功能
<iGnome> cfy: 啥路费的
<jyf1987> wm是如何管理其他x client的呢？他自己也是个x client阿
<calebot> 一般使用最少还是要 evilwm 吧
<cfy> iGnome: 到长沙从有路费啊
<flay1> 还有一个是x提供的
<iGnome> cfy: 你跑过来？
<calebot> tinywm 和 evilwm 之间的，至今没有找到过
<cfy> iGnome: 除了跑过来呢。。。
<calebot> flay1: x 自带的 twm 肥得很
<iGnome> calebot: 你是编译麻烦，才想更小的吧
<iGnome> cfy: 那。。。远程吃饭？
<calebot> iGnome: 我用 evilwm 也快十年了吧
<iGnome> 那10年了，还是一个wm...
<cfy> iGnome: 那你寄过来好了。。。
<iGnome> 别人都编译kde呢。
<jyf1987> tinywm的页面里还有个python实现 额
<iGnome> cfy: 网上邮寄？那没档次
<calebot> 查了下，6~7 年而已
<flay1> 哇 用evilwm十年了
<calebot> 查了下，我用 evilwm 6~7 年而已
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<flay1> 我去年10月才发现
<roylez> calebot: 弄个图看看？
<cfy> iGnome: 为毛,perl总被忽略？
<calebot> roylez: evilwm 的 screenshot 不具参考性
<roylez> calebot: 再丑也得被人看的
<flay1> 我在linuxsir的arch版发了个帖子的 被称为毛坯房
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。对了。我装个virtualbox,再跑qq语音也不卡啊。。。
<calebot> roylez: http://ipv6.google.com.hk/images?q=evilwm
<iGnome> cfy: 要吃，就要档次
<roylez> iGnome: 您又变身了？
<iGnome> cfy: 。。你折腾
<cfy> iGnome: 那到上海来请。。。
<iGnome> roylez: 表示我回gnome
<pocoyo> iGnome: 联通的 adsl 怎么没法上 gtalk ? irc也不能正常上？
<iGnome> cfy: 额。你到底在哪里了
<cfy> iGnome: 我可以到上海啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 这样你顺便也可以买keyboard
<iGnome> pocoyo: 前几天不行，今天可以了吧
<iGnome> cfy: 我网上订了键盘。。
<cfy> iGnome: 你不是要先试么？给url
<iGnome> 烂黑轴
<pocoyo> iGnome: 今天刚才装上的宽带。
<iGnome> 没地方测试啊
<iGnome> pocoyo: lol
<calebot> iGnome: http://colemak.com/ # Colemak keyboard layout
<calebot> iGnome: 买个无刻印键盘吧
<iGnome> 。我英文盲。看这，不懂。
<iGnome> 我就淘宝上，搜索，选第一个。
<iGnome> cherxxx什么的
<cfy> calebot: 键帽不是分离的么。。
<roylez> iGnome: 什么牌子？
<iGnome> 不知道为什么这么多讲究。以前不都是机械键盘嘛。
<iGnome> 不记得牌子
<cfy> 牌子多了。。。
<calebot> cfy: 无刻印打起来爽…
<cfy> 做工自然都不一样了。。。
<roylez> iGnome: ...有钱就是不一样
<calebot> 机械的不流行很久了
<cfy> calebot: 我是说键帽不是可以换？
<cfy> iGnome: 买hhkb pro2好了。
<calebot> 便宜的都不是机械的
<cfy> iGnome: 就一家。。。
<roylez> iGnome: 茶轴我已经没什么感觉了
<iGnome> Noppoo Choc Mini84 机械键盘无冲 黑轴/青轴/茶轴
<roylez> 渣牌？对吧 cfy
<iGnome> 我看人气多，就选了这个。
<iGnome> 那是。你高级些。 hehe
<roylez> iGnome: cherry轴，应该差不多
<flay1> 果然是教学啊 就一个文件搞定了 一个死循环
<roylez> iGnome: 你喜欢这键盘布局？
<iGnome> 中国人历来喜欢热闹的人气。
<iGnome> 这布局，大概可以吧
<calebot> flay1: 如果要支持 ewmh 就会想哭了
<iGnome> 有一个win 一个fn
<calebot> flay1: tinywm 还有 python 版
<jyf1987> 我刚才就说了 额
<jyf1987> 希望他有lua版本
<calebot> lua 一般好像都是用来搞 plugin / extension 的
<jyf1987> 呵呵 是阿
<jyf1987> 用c写个event dispaster 然后用lua来处理不就行了
<jyf1987> 呵呵 公司前端也用ubuntu了 终于全民ubuntu了
<calebot> jyf1987: 前端用啥输入法？
<jyf1987> calebot: 那不晓得 管他呢
<jyf1987> calebot: 你管前端用输入法干啥？莫非你是开发的
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 我办公室机器也Ubuntu了
<OT_iux> 虽然只我一个人用Ubuntu……
 * OT_iux 打滚……
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 额 你是单人公司么？
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 我是事业单位
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 我把自己用的机器，换了个系统……
<OT_iux> jyf1987: lol
<ofan> OT_iux: gov的人?
<OT_iux> ofan: 非公务员……我是搞建设的…不是写文章的
<OT_iux> ofan: 好吧，偶尔被领导强迫也要写写八股
 * OT_iux 缩
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 那你办公室就你一个人？
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 你搞的啥建设？ 强拆么 要招人不？
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 我这台电脑就我一个人用……搞的园林绿化，恩
<OT_iux> 过几天去拆市建设局的大门
<OT_iux> 拆墙透绿
<OT_iux> 哇哈哈哈哈
<jyf1987> 额 园林绿化
<jyf1987> 你在哪里混阿
<jyf1987> 绿化也不错 什么朝代都需要
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 我想起来了 你们要招刷漆工么 去帮你们把山坡刷成绿色的 LOL
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 把山坡刷成绿色的那成本比种树贵多了……
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 马尾松苗一株才几毛钱，长大可以覆盖8平米的面积
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 可是刷绿效果快阿 你种树救不了急阿
<roylez> OT_iux: 时间也是钱阿
<pocoyo> 我靠 原来可以登录上 还是我linux下设置有问题.
<jyf1987> 只要领导渡过了这回难关 钱算个p阿
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 要速度快，铺草皮啊，一个工人一天可以铺几百平方
<roylez> OT_iux: 这又贵了
<aner``> 请问,makeinfo生成html,中文显示为乱码,有谁帮忙解决一下吗?
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 量大的时候一平方米含人工含浇水也才8块钱
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 山坡上怎么用机器铺？
<roylez> OT_iux: 最便宜还是刷油漆
<OT_iux> 当然是人工啊
<jyf1987> 你那个机器山坡根本开不上去哈
<OT_iux> jyf1987: 量大的时候一平方米含人工含浇水也才8块钱
<jyf1987> 还是刷漆快 而且不用维护
<OT_iux> 漆可贵了……
<jyf1987> 最好用飞机喷漆 lol
<jyf1987> 呵呵 绿颜料也行麻
<OT_iux> 飞机播种@@
<jyf1987> 我在想 人工造林 那个看起来太整齐了 真不好
<jyf1987> 应该让播种机随机播种
<jyf1987> 造成那种自然形态的
<tenzu> 刷绿漆就行
<jyf1987> 哼哼 腾腾都明白
<cfy> 要没有会org mode的人在？
<roylez> cfy: 你找个troll，它或许认得org
<cfy> roylez: troll?org?我说的是emacs里的org mode
<jyf1987> 打倒emacs
<cfy> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> 我一看就知道你是说emacs
<jyf1987> 过几天我也学一学emacs
<cfy> jyf1987: - -!
<tenzu> nano强势路过
<cfy> jyf1987: 你要打倒自己么。。。
<jyf1987> 知己知彼 百战不殆
<jyf1987> cfy: 研究敌人 然后 消灭敌人
<cfy> tenzu: 对nano有恐惧。。。宁可装个vim跑。。。
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<jyf1987> nano还不错阿 还有高亮呢
<cfy> jyf1987: 哈哈。消灭vim...
<tenzu> cfy: 我记不住vim操作
<jyf1987> 而且按键都放在那里
<jyf1987> 适合记不住按键的人
<cfy> tenzu: 我看不懂如何操作nano...
<cfy> jyf1987: C-free用过么？
<jyf1987> 有没有用vim的牛人阿？
<ofan> 消灭消灭vim的..
<jyf1987> 貌似我知道的这些个牛人都是用emacs的
<jyf1987> cfy: 以前上机的时候见过
<jyf1987> 我要去vim总部报道下
<roylez> One-person invasion attempt
<roylez> In August 1990, an unemployed French nuclear physicist named André Gardes attempted a singlehanded invasion of Sark, armed with a semi-automatic weapon. The night Gardes arrived, he put up signs declaring his intention to take over the island the following day at noon. He was arrested while sitting on a bench, changing the gun's magazine and waiting for noon to arrive, by the island's volunteer constable.[7][8]
<jyf1987> 不过vim已经不是单纯一个编辑器了 这似乎是emacs的思路
<jyf1987> 我的vim上次wind给我配的指令不对 启动也要卡半天 nnd
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/kXAFg.jpg
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/egzg6.jpg
<gcell> 有人现在在用QQ没？
<ofan> - -...
<gcell> 我们整个单位QQ全部掉线了
<gcell> 至今未登录上，不知道其他地方登陆QQ有没有问题
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 我登陆下试试
<tenzu> 主席是贴图大王
<OT_iux> gcell: 我正常
<gcell> OT_iux: thanks
<gcell> OT_iux: 你在哪里？
<roylez> tenzu: 得，connection reset，挂了米国代理都不中用了
<OT_iux> 国内……
<OT_iux> 我先闪了
<roylez> tenzu: 下班，nnnd
<Muderskiper> gcell, 可以用的呀
<leaveboy> ls
<leaveboy> ^_^
<leaveboy> 用finch上irc
<yudun> The show protocols command shows the  routed protocols and the configured interfaces and addresses of each protocol    求翻译。这句是什么意思啊
<Colin-shzsc> 那 yundun 做事真够猴急的，想给他支下招结果人已经跑了，太不厚道……
<jyf1987> 额 写sql居然犯了低级错误
<ofan> jyf1987: gae能不能和google storage相连?
<jyf1987> ofan: 商业版本可以
<jyf1987> 有个api的
<ofan> jyf1987: 商业的gae还是
<jyf1987> tnnd的 google有时候真是莫名其妙的奸商一次
<jyf1987> ofan: 就是收费api麻
<OT_iux> @@
<jyf1987> bussiness
<OT_iux> Google的存储空间不是莫名其妙的便宜么
<jyf1987> 可是你要在gae上用这个storage的api 是需要收费的哈
<OT_iux> =。=
<OT_iux> 好狠
<ofan> jyf1987: 哪里有这设置,Billing里没找到..
<jyf1987> 就是他们帮你搭个上传服务器通到storage而已
<jyf1987> ofan: 看英文api文档 的 bussiness部分
<ofan> jyf1987: 奥 这样,刚开始看doc
<jyf1987> ofan: 要不你用gae直接操作storage吧 反正storage就是用http来存储的
<jyf1987> 只是每次用户都得上传到你的gae再传到storage 走了两次
<ofan> jyf1987: gae免费的流量小啊
<jyf1987> 所以说 google很奸商阿 明明是可以一次性搞定的 非要你走两次 多收一次钱
<jyf1987> ofan: 还行吧 600g流量够了呢
<ofan> jyf1987: gae 600G?
<ofan> 一天才1G
<jyf1987>  我说storage
<jyf1987> ofan: 这个1g把什么都给限制住了
<jyf1987> 开个博客都不止呢
<ofan> jyf1987: 能不能用js,直接让用户发送数据到storage
<ofan> 貌似不行~
<jyf1987> ofan: storage还不完善 如果可以获取token就好了
<jyf1987> 比如让gae申请个token先 然后你再上传的时候使用这个token
<ofan> 免费用户可以建10个gae应用,连起来不就有10G了?
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<jyf1987> 一个手机号码也不贵
<ofan> ?
<jyf1987> 现在申请gae账户需要手机短信验证阿
<ofan> 已经验证过了
<jyf1987> 多高几个
<ofan> 可行? 一个号码就能注册一个帐号吧
<jyf1987> 一个手机号码验证一个账户 这个账户可以注册10个gae 呵呵
<ofan> 额 刚我就这个意思..
<jyf1987> 我觉得gae还是包月好点
<shean> 来来来，卡拉OK^_^……
<shean> 改天弄个400W的喇叭回来……200W不够爽……
<shean> 恩……没人啊
<happyaron> jyf1987: GAE流量给多少？
<happyaron> 免费的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 1G一天
<jyf1987> 关键是不能累积阿 可能你今天没有人访问 明天好多人访问呢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 多弄几个呗
<happyaron> jyf1987: 轮询
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那也有个主服务器阿
<happyaron> jyf1987: 主服务器就做重定向
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> jyf1987: 这样你不就省钱了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我情愿掏钱
<happyaron> lol
<jyf1987> 你买个300多的vps 一个月有1T流量呢
<jyf1987> gae也不怎么便宜
<jyf1987> 而且gae还限制这个那个的
 * lemonhall1 LVS还是没有配置好。。好郁闷
<Evanescence> 有谁有比较好看的字体吗？我用来设置awesome，和conky
<OT_iux> @@ 我用文泉驿微米黑
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 那个不好看，而且我只用英文显示，所以中文字体就不用了
<Evanescence> 有谁知道找好字体的网站吗？推荐一个？
<OT_iux> 不太清楚……国内很多都是侵权下载的好像
<lemonhall1> Evanescence: 对英文字体没研究，Ubuntu这个字体挺好看的啊
<jtshs256> 唉，就wqy-microhei+dejavu凑和着……
<caleb-> 英文字体几千种…
<lemonhall1> 我觉得MONO很好看。。UBUNTU确实不错，GOOGLE的那个字体不好看，MAC的默认是非漂亮。。。
<caleb-> Evanescence: http://www.google.com/webfonts
<lemonhall1> 但是为何觉得MONO这么好看呢？
<caleb-> lemonhall1: mono 只是类型
<jtshs256> 等宽
<caleb-> lemonhall1: 不同配置的 mono 会对应到不同字体
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。。MONOSPACE不是字体嘛？
<Evanescence> caleb-: 谢谢，这个我以前看过，不错，就是没有特现代感。
<caleb-> Evanescence: google "font gallery"
<Evanescence> caleb-: 好主意
<lemonhall1> 世界上最常用的字体是什么？
<lemonhall1> 不是那个ARIAL吧？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, mono 不是單一字體，在你的 /etc/fonts/ 裏有為它配置一個合適的字體項目。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 我感覺上更可能是一個襯線字體。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 唔。。那UBUNTU下默认终端用的是哪个字体？
<lemonhall1> 终端的字体真得很漂亮
<Evanescence> 要汉字的有了： http://www.wazu.jp/gallery/Fonts_ChineseSimplified.html
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 現在 ubuntu 的等寬字體不知道是不是就是那個叫 ubuntu 的字體。
<caleb-> Evanescence: jp 的汉字字体一般都很丑
 * caleb- 怀疑因为日本人不常用汉字，审美观比较奇怪
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 他們主要沒有上緊下松的觀念。
<BigOne> caleb 怎么比较奇怪了？
<caleb-> 当年日本找华康外包做字体，华康做出来之后，小日本惊为天人
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 把這個應用上基本就好了。
<lemonhall1> 日文？
 * lemonhall1 当年特别喜欢日文DOS下的一个字体
<caleb-> lemonhall1: 整篇文章都用汉字才看得出平衡
 * lemonhall1 还有一个叫JEDIT的编辑器。。。
<drovencrazy> 日文那个总感觉乱七八糟
<caleb-> 日本很少纯汉字文章
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 現在還有多少韓文字體有舊字形全漢字庫的？
 * lemonhall1 记得日本人做得JEDIT真是好用啊
<drovencrazy> 没办法 日文本来就是拼音汉字
<tenzu> roylez_: 终于舍得卖了啊
<Colin-shzsc> hymnusalae: 据说韩国人身份证都写的汉字，要不然分不清楚？
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> tenzu: 冇办法，穷
<drovencrazy> Colin-shzsc：棒子的字 可否无视之？
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 應該是名片吧。官方廢止了漢字的使用的話，身份証上應該不會寫的。
<caleb-> 应该没差吧，米国还不是大把的 John
<caleb-> 同名同姓很常见啊
<lemonhall1> http://www.discaz.net/bbs/thread-1324-1-1.html
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。机器人怎么不抓网站标题了？
<yao_ziyuan> 8-)
<caleb-> http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662778/how-to-generate-the-smallest-legible-font-on-an-lcd-screen # 最小的英文字体
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 我記得宋體是橫細豎粗，明體是差不多是吧？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 所以明體可以小？
<drovencrazy> 一直不明白  为什么宋体要叫宋体
<lemonhall1> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<lemonhall1> http://www.discaz.net/bbs/thread-1324-1-1.html
<happyaron> drovencrazy: 还可以叫明体
<lemonhall1> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall1今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 82.54% (Lv17)
<caleb-> 扯到这字体命名就吵得凶了
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。。。。
<drovencrazy> happyaron:是因为朝代？人名？
<OT_iux> @@
<caleb-> 具体可以上 google 看大家都怎么吵的
<lemonhall1> 是不是宋朝人的字体啊？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall1说：不对。
<happyaron>  那就不知道了。
<lemonhall1> 那明体是不是明朝人的字体？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall1说：对的。
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。果然！
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall1: 确实是宋朝出现的
<caleb-> “明朝体” 是日本开始这么叫的
<lemonhall1> 宋体是我最讨厌的字体。。。因为它烂大街～～～
<OT_iux> Colin-shzsc: 其实是模仿那些宋版书上的字体制作的
<drovencrazy> Colin-shzsc:不能吧，简体繁体差距蛮大的
<OT_iux> Colin-shzsc: 所以叫宋体字
<Colin-shzsc> caleb-: 对，明朝传入日本的
<OT_iux> Colin-shzsc: 但是其实大部分是明朝的字型= =
<caleb-> 古人哪有分啥 明体 宋体
<lemonhall1> 我最喜欢的字体是微软雅黑。。。。
<drovencrazy> 日文别说了 看起来蛋疼
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 我最喜欢文泉驿微米黑
<caleb-> 颜体 柳体 瘦金体 倒是有
<drovencrazy> lemonhall1:一样，手机 电脑 全部都是微软呀黑
<happyaron> lemonhall1: msyh 用在正文上就是渣了，wqy microhei也是
<caleb-> 刻版印刷那都是匠气，文人不认为那是书体
<OT_iux> happyaron: 那正文用啥？ 楷体？
<Colin-shzsc> 老板的 win 下的细明体其实不少是日文字型
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 什么？什么叫做正文？
<happyaron> OT_iux: 大量文本一般只能用宋体和宋体衍生的字体。
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 比如你打印个东西。
<Colin-shzsc> OT_iux: 现在微米黑有出个细线版，但似乎有一点小 bug
<drovencrazy> 老师一般要求用宋体
<caleb-> happyaron: 貌似屏幕和纸本不一样
<OT_iux> 反正……我们老板要求纸质材料正文用仿宋GB2312 的小三号
<happyaron> caleb-: 显然
<drovencrazy> 宋体还是通用  其他字体用来盗版最好用
<caleb-> 传统纸本认为宋体利于阅读，但屏幕显示很多人喜欢 黑体/圆体
<edison0354> happyaron: 你咋还在==
 * OT_iux 不得不从别人的Windows上复制一个 simfang.ttf 来
<drovencrazy> 比如网上注册山寨ID
<happyaron> caleb-: 屏幕喜欢非衬线的，纸的一般用衬线
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。打印啊。。。是不是打印的字体就可以做得那么难看呢？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall1说：可能是。
<Colin-shzsc> OT_iux: 简体仿宋至今没有开源字体
<happyaron> edison0354: 我明晚走啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<OT_iux> Colin-shzsc: 是阿，我不得不从别人的Windows上复制一个 simfang.ttf 来
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 你把msyh打印一下，打印5000字，你慢慢看，保证吐
<OT_iux> Colin-shzsc: 因为老板要求纸质打印的材料正文要仿宋
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 再换新宋体，也5000字，就会好不少
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 很少打印东西，看来微软雅黑就是做给LCD的啊。。。。是不是啊，小O？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall1说：不是吧。
<drovencrazy> happyaron:没有啊
<lemonhall1> Oicebot: 唔。。你欠打
<Colin-shzsc> 从字型的间架结构来说文鼎的宋体要比中易的宋体好的多
<caleb-> LCD / CRT 适合的字体也不一样
<caleb-> 不过反正大家都 LCD 了
 * lemonhall1 中文，最强大的宋体，看来。。。英文最强大的就是ARAIL呢。。。
<drovencrazy> 不是强大 通用而已吧
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 英文最通用的似乎是Times...
 * edison0354 文泉驿微米黑飘过
 * lemonhall1 烂大街的就是最好的！！！
<caleb-> arial 只有 title 常用吧
<OT_iux> happyaron: 不是 Tahoma 么
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall1: 别忘了 Arial 的老祖宗是 Helvetica
<happyaron> OT_iux: 肯定不是
 * OT_iux 缩
<drovencrazy> times new roman?
<happyaron> y
<OT_iux> happyaron: 反正我用的各种网页App的默认e文字体都是 Tahoma 10
<lemonhall1> happyaron: Times New Roman???唔。。好像是的。。。。
<happyaron> 呵呵
 * OT_iux 讨厌 Times New Roman
<maplebeats> 哪个有twitter的ipv6　hosts啊
 * OT_iux 缩
<Colin-shzsc> OT_iux: Tahoma 基本只适合屏显
 * lemonhall1 Times New Roman是不是最常用的印刷体啊？
<edison0354> maplebeats: 没这种东西
<OT_iux> Colin-shzsc: 额，也是……
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 显然是的。
<Colin-shzsc> OT_iux: 用作印刷体太僵硬
<maplebeats> 那facebook的呢。。。
<OT_iux> http://www.ellesime.net/4e/bcat
<ofan> maplebeats: 也没
<drovencrazy> 去facebook干嘛 朋友们都不上。。
<maplebeats> 汗，我就说嘛。。。
<lemonhall1> 唔。。我正在搜索什么叫做襯線字體
<happyaron> edison0354: ipv6墙上线了？
<maplebeats> ？
<maplebeats> 上线了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<Colin-shzsc> 话说从交通部 30 号公告开始出现在道标上的 FHWY 字体其实是美国正准备淘汰掉的……
<happyaron> edison0354: 你试试youtube能上不
<edison0354> happyaron: 这个不是传说技术上不能墙？
<maplebeats> 能上。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 宿舍无V6
<drovencrazy> maplebeats：墙国内？
<happyaron> edison0354: 墙已经发过论文，v6比v4实际要脆弱很多
<maplebeats> miredo
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗
<drovencrazy> maplebeats：六维不会被墙吧
<edison0354> maplebeats: 我在瘟到死开下载ing
<lemonhall1> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<happyaron> edison0354: v6就是复杂了，但漏洞多
<edison0354> .oicebot off
<maplebeats> 唉
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<edison0354> happyaron: 肉身翻吧
<drovencrazy> .oicebot on 是什么？
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * lemonhall1 我刚明白什么叫做襯線字體
<maplebeats> Ｖ４转Ｖ６https://www.deleak.com/blog/2011/03/08/ipv6/
<lemonhall1> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall1今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 82.54% (Lv17)
<jyf1987> 2想做个面向geek的服务
<happyaron> edison0354: 恩。。。
<jyf1987> 而且收费
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 六维不需要墙，直接在墙内的
<happyaron> .oicebot off
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 想关就关了
<OT_iux> !dieto lemonhall1 44
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OT_iux> =.=
<maplebeats> bot..
 * OT_iux 溜走
<edison0354> lubotu2: ～～～～～～～
<drovencrazy> edison0345:你字为什么是红的？命令？
<lemonhall1> 印刷制品更多趋向使用衬线字体以方便阅读，但是在计算机领域中倾向使用无衬线字体以方便在显示器上显示。此外，无论从审美角度还是从眼睛的感受都不及不采用衬线的黑体字，因为衬线体在笔划上有过多的点缀（笔划末端的小三角）很容易造成视觉疲劳（尤其是显示在屏幕上时）。出于上述原因
<lemonhall1> ，大部分网页使用无衬线字体。因此，Windows Vista中的中文默认字体已经从原来的衬线字体（宋体或细明体）改变成了无衬线字体（微软雅黑或微软正黑体）。
<lemonhall1> happyaron: 唔。。。
<ofan>  *测试*
<edison0354> lemonhall支持sans
<drovencrazy> .oicebot on????
<Colin-shzsc> 自己还是拿着华文细黑用着吧，感觉细黑体做简历看上去比较干净
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 衬线是啥？
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 那是一个机器人的控制命令……
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%A5%AF%E7%B7%9A%E5%AD%97%E9%AB%94
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 谢谢
<lemonhall1> 日文明朝体(MS Mincho体)和哥德体（ゴシック体）
<drovencrazy> ot_iux:谢谢 还想知道红字是怎么打得
<lemonhall1> 歌德体，真好看。。。
<drovencrazy> PING
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 我估计只是你自己的客户端把别人对你说的话全高亮了而已
<caleb-> 哥特萝莉体
<Colin-shzsc> 中文的黑体就是来自日本的所谓哥特体
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 那是什麽體……
<drovencrazy> ot_iux:谢谢  我以为是命令
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 你該不是看GOSICK了吧……
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 我喜欢哥特萝莉，所以找女人的时候也都找有烟熏装的
<Colin-shzsc> 而且黑体其实从渊源上讲不应该有喇叭口的，中文黑体的喇叭口是一个以讹传讹的误会
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: http://baike.baidu.com/view/212648.htm
<ofan> lemonhall1: 烟熏指眼睛?
<caleb-> 喇叭口 是啥？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 给你看一个哥特大“萝莉”
<jyf1987> 京肛互撸娃  tenzu
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 我日，你敢不瞎我眼嗎？
<Colin-shzsc> caleb-: 中文黑体字笔画两端不是会变粗么
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: 那个应该是油印时代留下的历史遗迹
<OT_iux> 去 病
<Colin-shzsc> caleb-: 我正想说这个，结果现在就留下来了
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: 这是油墨时代遗留下来的技术细节：油墨印到纸上，会被吸收并洇开，尤其是笔画收头的地方。如果字模以直角收尾，这个直角印刷出来就会变成火柴头形。喇叭口的设计，让渗漏的油墨归到字模的缺口中，最终达到“挺括”的效果。
<ofan> 著姐..
<lemonhall1> caleb-: 唔。。好专业
<Colin-shzsc> caleb-: 其实现在的印刷技术已经不需要这个了
<lemonhall1> ofan: 我今天刚知道的。。喜欢啊。。。
<ofan> lemonhall1: 不做女人可惜了
<caleb-> 现在年轻人都看不惯铅字了
 * caleb- 觉得还是铅字有味道
<drovencrazy> 还是实体书有感觉
 * lemonhall1 老头儿你好。。。。
 * hymnusalae 表示同意 caleb- 的品味。
 * lemonhall1 表示下个月工资用来买电纸书。。。
 * Colin-shzsc 觉得电子书翻起来好累人……
<drovencrazy> 啥时候学校一人发一个电纸书就好了
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 美的你。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 什麽時候上網成人權了再考慮這個吧。
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae:一个太平洋两种人生啊
<caleb-> 北欧某国上网已经是基本人权了
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 我就是說的那個。
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae:日本发psp的学校大批，美国也搞什么入学发ipad
<caleb-> 每个成年人都享有免费基本宽带
 * lemonhall1 唔。。。。。中国有人么？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 你在罵人嗎？
<drovencrazy> 楼上说的好
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 謝謝。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 唔。。。中国有人给我嘛么？
<drovencrazy> 再说要跨省啦
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 這美的，還要人家給你嘛……
<drovencrazy> 电纸书反应太慢了点
<drovencrazy> 而且没有背景灯
 * lemonhall1 唔。。。
 * lemonhall1 下辈子希望投生成一个伪娘。。可以做交际花，还可以不用来例假。。。唔。。。
<OT_iux> ........
<OT_iux> 你 会 被 爆 菊
 * OT_iux 默。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 你這輩子已經值了好吧，都已經談過一個奔放的loli了，下面是什麽來著，搞一次婚外戀是吧？
<drovencrazy> 为什么你们的发言有时候载右边  有时候载左边
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 恩，和一个非常奔放的，按现在的说法来说是非主流的谈过。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 因為有人用了 /me
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae: 下一个就谈伪娘了
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 哈哈哈哈
 * drovencrazy 试试
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae: 这个命令有什么用？？
<OT_iux> @@！！
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 我是lolicon
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 就只是說自己做了什麽事而已。本來大概的用法是。
<hymnusalae> /me 閑的蛋疼。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 就是說我閑的蛋疼。
<ofan> lemonhall1: 著姐貌似天资不错 嘎嘎...
<drovencrazy> ofan:著姐来过我们学校
<ofan> drovencrazy: ...
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: ……
 * lemonhall1 都是浮云好么？最后结婚的时候，你会很纠结。。。。
<drovencrazy> ofan:班里有个同学跟它合唱了一首传奇
<ofan> - -
 * lemonhall1 家里人不同意我和她交往，分手分得很痛苦。。。
<drovencrazy> 著姐的声音很棒  学王菲很像
<ofan> lemonhall1: 你去拯救他吧
<lemonhall1> ofan: 人家估计看不上我吧，虽然一眼就喜欢上了
<drovencrazy> lemonhall1:去找御姐型的
<ofan> lemonhall1: orz.. 说不定他能看上你
<ofan> lemonhall1: 要看你是不是诚心的 lol
<drovencrazy> lemonhall1:对对 不试试怎么知道
 * lemonhall1 唔。。
<ofan> lemonhall1: 心动不如行动..
<drovencrazy> lemonhall1:你群嘲了一把
<caleb-> lemonhall1: 爱上了著姐？
<drovencrazy> lemonhall1:著姐身材相当不错 他来我们楼下的时候一哥们撞柱子上了
<lemonhall1> caleb-: 唔。。。。。爱是不分国界，不分性别，不分信仰，甚至是不分种族的！！！！！！真爱是无敌的。。。恩。。。。
<ofan> 脸也挺不错..
<drovencrazy> 如果不是早知道 我也不会认为他是女的
 * lemonhall1 在这种大环境下，还是聊八卦最给力啊
 * lemonhall1 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall1: 也不分物种...
<ofan> 吗?
<lemonhall1> .oicebot off
<if_else> 各位 pidgin 的提示声音文件在那个目录？
<if_else> 谢谢
<Evanescence> 怎么在bashrc里的echo中设置字体啊？
<lemonhall1> Oicebot: 难道人和兽不能相恋嘛？小O
<lemonhall1> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<lemonhall1> Oicebot: 难道人和兽不能相恋嘛？小O
<lemonhall1> Oicebot: 唔，人和兽是不是不能相恋？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall1说：当然是啊。
 * lemonhall1 ....................
<OT_iux> 但是人是不是可以和机器人相爱呢
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：对的。
<OT_iux> lol
<Evanescence> 这么无敌你们？
<OT_iux> ob好可爱
 * Oicebot 害羞地偎依着OT_iux
<lemonhall1> ob好讨厌！
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<lemonhall1> ob好可爱
 * Oicebot 害羞地偎依着lemonhall1
<drovencrazy> oice bot?
<drovencrazy> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> 这里谁是OB
 * Oicebot 大声说：“我是……，你想幹嗎……” (查詢我的功能請打!help)
<lemonhall1> ！help
<lemonhall1> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drovencrazy> !help
<lemonhall1> Oicebot: !help
<rococo> ft
<rococo> faint
<OT_iux> happyaron: 刚没刷屏阿！
<OT_iux> happyaron: 刚没刷屏阿！
 * OT_iux 抗议
<happyaron> OT_iux: bot本来就该私聊用
<OT_iux> lubotu2: 就不是这样的
<happyaron> OT_iux: 自己看topic，都挂了多少年了。
<OT_iux> ^K^ 也不是这样的
<happyaron> OT_iux: kk不聊天
<OT_iux> 而且后者还是违反机器人三定律的
<happyaron> OT_iux: kk是admin bot
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 哈哈哈。
<OT_iux> 还是说你们设定的规则是特权的……
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 這是禁句喲……
<drovencrazy> 群嘲了群嘲了
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, ^k^ 多次回答會改用私聊的。
<happyaron> OT_iux: kk只管刷屏，连取标题都会做判断
<happyaron> OT_iux: 而且它的聊天功能是都关闭的。
<happyaron> 不信你可以看它代码 :)
<OT_iux> 反正你们是对我恶意推定了，这不符合Ubuntu的精神
<OT_iux> 而且刚才根本没刷屏
<ofan> bot应该提供服务
<happyaron> bot私聊，这是规矩
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 用機器人請私聊，標題……
<ofan> 水太多了 比较鸡肋
<OT_iux> happyaron: 那你改吧用机器人不私聊的都踢出去
<lemonhall1> 唉，我最想要的服务是，晚上夜深人静的时候有个小机器人陪我聊天。。。我真宅
<OT_iux> happyaron: 因为我的机器人刚才响应 help 明显是私聊的
<hymnusalae> 支持。
<happyaron> OT_iux: 你看还有哪个是不请自答的呢
<OT_iux> ^k^
 * OT_iux 指了
<happyaron> OT_iux: kk 是adminbot，管理你的时候才会说话
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, ……好了，不要激動了。
<BigOne> 各位有没有好的威客网站推荐呢？
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 說實在話這個處理不算過分。
<happyaron> OT_iux: 平时说话的那是真人，它人机合一的你不知道？
<OT_iux> Oicebot是装萌bot，你想要有人卖萌的时候自动说话
<MaskRay> OT_iux: Oicebot 是你养的？
<OT_iux> 是
<happyaron> OT_iux: 这种bot曾经有的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<happyaron> OT_iux: 而且比你这个更加智能
<happyaron> 我们都怀念的大小眼
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 原來大小眼好像也是這樣的，最後也給請出去了。
<happyaron> 但是不合规矩只能请出去
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哈哈哈，大小眼……是誰養的？
<happyaron> 神的 iPhone 也不随便开了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 大小眼是什么？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那有些年頭的機器人了吧。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, O_o
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 那人很久不来了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。叫什麽你可還記得，我看看我還記得不。
<OT_iux> Yzard？
<OT_iux> @@
 * OT_iux 迷惑...
<happyaron> OT_iux: lubotu2 是logbot，它会说的只有sorry I'm a bot，还是你点名才说。
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 你可以把你的機器人加入到 #ubuntu-cn-ot，這樣還可以幫忙把非相關話題引到 ot 頻道。
<ofan> 大小眼的聊天功能也可以搞一个新的..
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 那个频道早就被占用了……
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 威客是什麽？
<happyaron> OT_iux: 那个频道就是用来灌水的。
<OT_iux> =。=
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 占用就占用唄，又不是要當管理員……
<happyaron> OT_iux: 这里也很水，但起码都是真人水。
<happyaron> OT_iux: 而且你那个还会主动和人插话，这显然会招人讨厌。
<OT_iux> @@ 大家讨厌了么？还是只是你主观判断的呢……
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 你可以看看google。其实就是搞兼职。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 哦。這個我不知道。
<OT_iux> 算了你们水吧
<OT_iux> 我闪
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 不要激動，說了好多次了……
 * OT_iux 被讨厌了……
<happyaron> OT_iux: 真说好几次了
<happyaron> OT_iux: 不讨厌你，只是你bot的行为不大合适
<edison0354> OT_iux: 你的BOT是哪位？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Oicebot
<OT_iux> edison0354: Oicebot
<yilian> 谁有J2EE 5或者 6 的API 文档？给直接下载链接
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 做什麽？
<edison0354> OT_iux: 终于找到BOT的真身了……
<yilian> 是J2EE 不是 J2SE
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没
<OT_iux> @@
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。
<edison0354> OT_iux: 对话中出现88的话BOT就会说一句吧？
<lemonhall1> 我也想养个BOT，然后人机合体。。。
<OT_iux> edison0354: 好像是……会的吧
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你还是先找个媳妇养着吧
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 那你可以找個有 bot 功能的客戶端吧。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 其实Oicebot本来不会来Freenode这个地方的
<edison0354> OT_iux: 然后有一次我跟一个叫user8888的人在说话……
<OT_iux> @@。
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 那时侯就 .oicebot off
<OT_iux> edison0354: 那时侯就 .oicebot off
<OT_iux> le
<jiero> 和猴子谈恋爱。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我现在还不想结婚，继续找非主流和御姐混着。。。
<drovencrazy> lemonhall1:还有著姐
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 都28了还不找个？
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 话说隔壁 #WikiPedia-zh 需要一个字典机机器人来回答一些死板的问题……
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 所以把我拉过来……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 人家要談婚外戀。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 找不到合适的。。。要不就算了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 但是还不让它说话
<drovencrazy> lemonhall1:不要忘了大名湖畔的小著著
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 然后我就多挂一个Ubuntu-cn频道……
<OT_iux> lemonhall: 结果这里还是不能玩= =
 * edison0354 我在手机上装了各种会说话的动物……估计装了十几个
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 原来是你养的啊
<drovencrazy> edison0354:你跟我室友肯定有共同语言
<OT_iux> lemonhall1: Oicebot的老家在 irc.ourirc.com 的 #新兵训练营
 * lemonhall1 不是美女我不想要，但是现在美女又没看得上我的，于是九这么着吧。。。。
<OT_iux> 同时让它挂两个服务器来着
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我们宿舍老大跟TOM玩的巨凶狠，于是我就多装几个看他能咋玩……
<happyaron> OT_iux: 字典机器人没关系
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<happyaron> OT_iux: 主要最难受的就是插花
<happyaron> 插话
<happyaron> OT_iux: 你不和bot说话，它也要接话
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 基本上市面上有的类似游戏我都装了……
<drovencrazy> edison0354:玩这个都是自娱自乐的高手
<BigOne> happyaron: 你的bot？是哪个？
<OT_iux> happyaron: 反正我加入的4个技术宅频道都不爱机器人说话，另外加入的几个Art，和TRPG频道，都爱机器人说话
<happyaron> BigOne: 我哪有bot
<OT_iux> happyaron: 也许是因为技术宅的幽默感被代码压死了吧
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 那个不能玩，你说一句，它跟一句，然后你就开始笑，然后恶性循环……
<BigOne> happyaron: 没什么。
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 啥叫TRPG？
<happyaron> OT_iux: 这里的规矩早就写在topic了，你的bot不遵守就智能请它出去。
<drovencrazy> edison0354:还有什么
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 我挺喜欢小O的。。。
<happyaron> OT_iux: 不是针对你定的，而是早有。
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 没事。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall1: 如果看到大小眼，你会更喜欢的 :)
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 也可以這麽說吧，一些人追求好玩，但一些人追求秩序。哪些是哪些你也知道的。
<drovencrazy> edison0354:先说哪个平台，ios还是ad
<edison0354> drovencrazy: ad
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 我喜欢卖萌的女孩。。。。。啊。。看来还是得找个萝莉
<OT_iux> happyaron: = =. 可是刚才是他们在打Help，机器人私聊回应诶？
<drovencrazy> edison0354:哦 我也是AD
<OT_iux> lemonhall: Lolicon+1
<drovencrazy> edison0354:但是那哥们是IP4
<happyaron> OT_iux: 我说了，最难受的是关键词检测然后接话
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 两眼放光ing
<happyaron> OT_iux: 不和它说它却插话
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 那你去北航附小找吧
<drovencrazy> edison0354:对IP4无爱了都 弱智的很
<edison0354> drovencrazy: ……
<happyaron> 一会儿我把大小眼开到#ubuntu-cn-ot，有兴趣的再试试 :)
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 着急也找不到。。。就这样吧。。。。
<happyaron> OT_iux: oicebot也欢迎来
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 主要是我爪机太烂了，跑TALKING TOM卡的荒
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 大小眼你有呀？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 嘿嘿嘿。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: y
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥是大小眼？
<drovencrazy> edison0354:啥机？
<happyaron> edison0354: O_o
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 一個機器人。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 笑得这么淫荡。。。
<edison0354> drovencrazy: G3 ==
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 很好玩。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 好多年不在這玩，其實很想大小眼的。
<drovencrazy> edison0354:哈？今天上课的时候同桌还在跟我亮G 3
<edison0354> happyaron: 直接开过来撒
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 同桌？
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 高中？初中？
<drovencrazy> edison0354:大三了
<happyaron> edison0354: 这里不行，开ot去
 * lemonhall1 怎么关掉某个频道啊？weechat
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, /part #xxxx
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 那咋还同桌……
<drovencrazy> edison0354:还是学校里见过的机子多 各种IP4 老师喜欢固定位置 方便点名
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 狠！
<drovencrazy> edison0354:还是学校里见过的机子多 我是国内第一批见ip4的人 学长花15000大洋买的
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 米淫啊
<drovencrazy> edison0354:富二代 不解释啊
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 我一共装了18个……
<drovencrazy> edison0354:装了N个
<xnccm> 嘿嘿
<drovencrazy> 同人不同命，美国各种送ipad kindle
<zkwlx> 哪位帅哥装过gentoo
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @avb001:  全国人大代表黄细花：我们做了一个实验，同一车货物，委托物流公司运送，从广州至北京，全程遵章守法，不超载，一车货物不但没钱赚，还亏了3200元。运 输成本从广州至北京比从广州到美国还要贵，中国的运输成本如此之高，你如何不超载？如何不逃费？？
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 怎麽了？
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, microcai 也裝過。
<zkwlx> hymnusalae, 我用install光盘装，找不到stage在哪啊:p
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 從網上下的。
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:超载本来就是被逼的，我姑父就是搞这个的，2T装5t 才不亏
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 那个姓黄的要注意人身安全了
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 你用的 install 光盤是 autobuild 的嗎？
<zkwlx> 我装的是11,官网上没有…………是有前一版本的
<zkwlx> 我瞅瞅
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 诶
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 额 那是人大代表
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 從網上下 stage3
<zkwlx> install-x86-minimal-20110301.iso
<zkwlx> 全名
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:so what？
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 那個可以。
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 不過 stage3 下另外用 wget 下載。
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 你亲戚做啥的
<zkwlx> 恩，是stage3-i686-20110222.tar.bz2   用这个版本的就可以是把？
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, wget http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20110222.tar.bz2
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 嗯。
<zkwlx> 哦，谢谢！
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 嗯，不用，祝好運。
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:就是个搞物流
<soiamso> jyf1987: 漏了火车运输吧？
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 搞物流 那是给别人运输了
 * microcai 换了个刀版机箱
 * microcai mini 机箱
<jyf1987> soiamso: 呵呵 不知道
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:对 类似于大型快递吧
<microcai> 要看照片不？
<jyf1987> microcai: mini-itx?
<jyf1987> microcai: 上
<soiamso> jyf1987: 还有飞机运输
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 他是搞汽车的？？
<microcai> jyf1987:  为了 mini 机箱我换了显卡，刀版显卡
<zkwlx> hymnusalae, 问一下，这个stage3到底是什么啊？环境吗？
<drovencrazy> microcai:mac mini??
<jyf1987> soiamso: 飞机要命吧 现在只有轮船才行了
 * microcai jyf1987:  为了 mini 机箱我换了显卡，刀版显卡
<jyf1987> microcai: 一块上照片 速度
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:不是 就接货 发货
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 不，是你馬上要用的操作系統。
<soiamso> jyf1987: 北京到广州2天到的快递都是飞机吧
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 那是快递阿
 * microcai 现在是 GFX 210 
<jyf1987> soiamso: 所以很贵阿
 * microcai 马上
<hymnusalae> zkwlx, 你後面使用的操作系統就是這個 stage3 上改過來的。在 stage3 的基礎上安裝安裝軟件呀什麽的。
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:运炭啊 建筑材料啊  就叫物流了
<soiamso> jyf1987: DHL fedex 这些贵不？
<zkwlx> 哦，原来如此，thank you
<jyf1987> soiamso: 看运什么了
<drovencrazy> soiamso:无比贵
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 额 这些
<hymnusalae> soiamso, FedEx國內的話好像不算太貴吧。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 貴嗎？
<wangxile> 我在编译内核时候make zImage后出现make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] 错误 1怎么办啊？
<microcai> jyf1987:  照好了，开蓝牙传掉电脑 ing
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae:运个手机都几十英镑
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 把前面的信息都給出來。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 你要看在哪運吧……
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae:从英国过来
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 如果你运到海外的话，价格跟ems 一样，但是比ems 快50%
<wangxile> init/built-in.o: In function `do_one_initcall':
<wangxile> /opt/EmbedSky/linux-2.6.30.4/init/main.c:706: undefined reference to `__gnu_mcount_nc'
<wangxile> init/built-in.o: In function `init_post':
<wangxile> /opt/EmbedSky/linux-2.6.30.4/init/main.c:804: undefined reference to `__gnu_mcount_nc'
<wangxile> init/built-in.o: In function `name_to_dev_t':
<wangxile> /opt/EmbedSky/linux-2.6.30.4/init/do_mounts.c:78: undefined reference to `__gnu_mcount_nc'
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 就是了，國際的哪個都貴。
<^k^> wangxile:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<drovencrazy> soiamso:ems别提了 武汉到长沙5天
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 參考標題，把這些錯誤信息放到 code.bulix.org 中去把地址給出來就好。
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 那种是特慢递，专门为taobao 服务
<jyf1987> 万事达卡拟与支付宝合作推广海外支付业务
<jyf1987> 这个爽
<drovencrazy> soiamso:淘宝就不郁闷了 是京东 买了个无线路由 6天才到
<wangxile> 怎么办啊?
<jyf1987> microcai: 快点阿 再不快点 菊花通栏
 * microcai  正在上传
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 你自己傻，上门付款
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:主要是阿里巴巴吧
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 或者京东快递
<drovencrazy> soiamso:是京东 它有专属快递不用 Y 的
<drovencrazy> soiamso:京东自己的渠道还是很快的 最多2天
<wangxile> arch/arm/kernel/built-in.o:/opt/EmbedSky/linux-2.6.30.4/arch/arm/kernel/elf.c:8: more undefined references to `__gnu_mcount_nc' follo
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 不要這樣貼。
<wangxile> make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] 错误 1
 * microcai http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/20110309080.jpg
 * Colin-shzsc 觉得京东在上海还是相当快的
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 本来在一级城市都有仓库
<wangxile> 那怎么贴啊？
<jyf1987> microcai: 额 你玩我阿 墙的
<drovencrazy> 这次估计是例外吧 被我撞上了
<microcai> jyf1987:  dd
<microcai> jyf1987: 我传到 ubuntu 去
<drovencrazy> microcai:。。。
<jyf1987> 额 这是什么图 我用代理看的
<drovencrazy> soiamso:现在淘宝买不起了
<jyf1987> 404
<wangxile> make zimage出错了make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] 错误 1怎么解决啊？大仙们
<edison0354> jyf1987: 阿荣明天来帝都参观
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 把 code.bulix.org 的地址 給出來人家才能幫你。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 叫他带张光盘来 额
<microcai> ‮
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不过来几天阿？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 啥光盘？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不知道
<jyf1987> edison0354: 中国版的阿
<edison0354> happyaron: ～～
<jyf1987> 没事 明天来我公司逛逛吧
<jyf1987> 我们公司办公室是全员ubuntu的
<jyf1987> 一定要来一来
<wangxile> 那个地址怎么弄啊？我不会啊
<soiamso> jyf1987: 直接请了？
<jyf1987> 而且要给我们颁发个奖章
<jyf1987> soiamso: 请什么
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:IT公司吗？
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: http:
<Colin-shzsc> wangxile: 打开 http://code.bulix.org ，贴上去，地址发过来
<soiamso> jyf1987: 请饭
<jyf1987> http://www.guokr.com/
<jyf1987> soiamso: 可以阿 来我请吃饭
<jyf1987> soiamso: 你来么
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你啥公司？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 上面那个网址
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我在广东
<jyf1987> 北京市果壳互动坑爹传媒
<edison0354> jyf1987: 果壳啊
<jyf1987> soiamso: lol路费不包
<edison0354> jyf1987: 哪里？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 在大望路这里
<edison0354> jyf1987: 十号线？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不是 1号线大望路地铁站
<edison0354> jyf1987: 哦
<jyf1987> edison0354: soho现代城
<wangxile> http://code.bulix.org/5sti8q-79524
<edison0354> happyaron: 来这边～～～
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:好像豆瓣？
<happyaron> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> jyf1987: 来了，你自己要
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 是的 豆瓣是文艺青年的圈子 我们是 理科青年的圈子 刚好互补 而且居然投资人是一家
<jyf1987> edison0354: 要毛？
<happyaron> 大小眼在 #ubuntu-cn-ot，想玩的去玩吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: 光盘啊……
<jyf1987> happyaron: 光盘有么
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:牛  有没有RSS推送？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 疯投？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 姬十三……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我过两天去北京给你行不？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 刘慈欣……
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 有的 不过出的内容少 不建议走rss
<edison0354> jyf1987: 严峰
<jyf1987> happyaron: 好阿 不是说你明天来么
<jyf1987> edison0354: 哼哼 你可以来这里找他签名
<jyf1987> soiamso: 恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 咦，你不是明天？
 * microcai 大家久等啦
<edison0354> jyf1987: 姬十三在你们公司工作？
 * microcai http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/82887
<microcai> jyf1987: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/82887
<jyf1987> edison0354: 他是ceo 创始人阿
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:我GREADER里面的RSS源都被墙了 现在找不到比较给力的源
<happyaron> edison0354: 我明天晚上上火车
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<soiamso> happyaron: 高铁？
<edison0354> happyaron: 俺后天下午没课:-D
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: gr本身有代理功能阿 我许多源都被墙的 我还用gr订twitter呢
<happyaron> soiamso: K
<microcai> drovencrazy: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/82887
<drovencrazy> 我看到大刘了 太开心了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那周五到么？刚好可以吃饭
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<drovencrazy> 现在桌面上还摆着三体
<happyaron> jyf1987: 周五dating
<jyf1987> happyaron: 找悦姐？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你待几天来着
<wangxile> http://code.bulix.org/5sti8q-79524
<edison0354> jyf1987: BUG能报给你不？
 * microcai 给评价一下啊！！！ mini 小机箱啊！ 而且是窄形的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 四天多
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你可以悄悄的告诉我
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那周末出来吃饭
<hymnusalae> wangxile, http://topic.csdn.net/u/20090816/17/2de7e464-e2a2-4d41-a315-f207593f985e.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 内核编译初期问题，大家指教 - Linux/Unix社区 / 内核及驱动程序研究区
 * microcai 我为此还特意换了个 GFX 210 的 刀版显卡
<jyf1987> microcai: 还有显卡的图呢
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我注册的时候昵称用Edison的话，右面是对勾的，可是实际上是不能注册的
<microcai> jyf1987:  在机箱里头了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那不晓得
<edison0354> jyf1987: 显示占用的
<microcai> jyf1987:  华硕的
<jyf1987> microcai: 想看看刀版显卡
<jyf1987> microcai: 要不你把配置单给我 我去看看
<microcai> jyf1987: 非常小个的显卡
<jyf1987> microcai: 一起花了几块钱
<microcai> jyf1987:  450
<edison0354> jyf1987: 专业头衔……
<jyf1987> microcai: 额 这么便宜
<microcai> jyf1987:  机箱 170 ,  刀版显卡  330 , 老显卡卖了 50
<drovencrazy> microcai:建议你放在桌上更亮骚
<jyf1987> microcai: 那刀版显卡不咋的的 这么便宜
<jyf1987> edison0354: 这个要认证的
<microcai> jyf1987:  总之不我原来的  9400 快多了
<microcai> jyf1987:  总之比我原来的  9400 快多了
<jyf1987> microcai: 不是吧这么便宜还这样
<drovencrazy> microcai:看来你不玩游戏
<microcai> jyf1987:  电源我用的老的。电源没买。空机箱就 170了啊！
<jyf1987> microcai: 那你以前的板子也是mini的阿
<jyf1987> 这什么板子 matx还是miniits
<jyf1987> itx
<microcai> jyf1987:  drovencrazy  Linux 怎么游戏啊！ gnome-shell 不卡就不错了
<microcai>  jyf1987 板子是 mini ATX 的
<drovencrazy> microcai:双系统游戏控飘过啊 linux连dota都不能打
<Colin-shzsc> microcai: 唉，我还 TM 的是 8400……
<microcai> jyf1987:  就只有一个 PCI-E 插口，2个内存插口，2个 SATA
<jyf1987> microcai: 谁说没游戏？？
<drovencrazy> 我也是8400GS
<ofan> jyf1987: 问个问题,gae的memcached是不是可以无限期储存?
<microcai> drovencrazy:  那我的显卡比你们快多了
<jyf1987> microcai: 原来是atx 额 在哪里买的 我也想找个matx的来用
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，找了半天没找到在哪里浏览其他用户……
<jyf1987> ofan: 理论上是无限期 但是google不保证
<drovencrazy> microcai:但是室友的电脑给力
<microcai> jyf1987:  电脑市场很多 matx 的啊
<Colin-shzsc> drovencrazy: 我还笔记本的 8400 G
<drovencrazy> 我1420
<jyf1987> microcai: 那几个内存插槽
<ofan> jyf1987: 我看gae对memcache的限制貌似很低,可以搞数百G的东西啊..
<microcai> jyf1987: 就2个，我买了2条2G的
<drovencrazy> colin-shzsc:你啥 不会也是1420吧
<microcai> jyf1987: 后悔了，应该买2个4G的
<jyf1987> microcai: ddr3?
<microcai> jyf1987:  yep
<jyf1987> 我要ddr3  4Gx4
<microcai> jyf1987:  AM3 处理器， ddr3 内存
<BigOne> microcai： 内存什么牌子的？
<Colin-shzsc> drovencrazy：明基的一个散热超级杯具的烂本子
<drovencrazy> ofen:问题在于传上去down不下来
<microcai> BigOne:  金士吨啊
<microcai> BigOne:  kingstone
<ofan> drovencrazy: 不用down,只给程序用,比如做数据存储用
<jyf1987> 浪费阿 16G多爽
<drovencrazy> colin-shzsc:8400GS表示开win7很卡
<BigOne> microcai: 哦。其实我觉得OCZ不错的。
<drovencrazy> ofen:墙呢？
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 不用謝，祝好運。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 应该得周一吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我周末考试
<microcai> jyf1987:  我还用了老机箱的前置  USB 口， 把无线鼠标的接收器放机箱里头去了
<drovencrazy> ofen:用手机端的app连greader现在很不稳定
<widon> gdb可以移植成不用 gdbserver直接在arm shell调试吗？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 那怎么行 我们都要上班
<jyf1987> microcai: 无聊
<microcai> jyf1987:  ???
<Router2> jyf1987: X58还能插6条呢
<ofan> drovencrazy: 墙啥墙,我说gae程序使用内部提供的memcached
<microcai> 接收器放里头好我，节省我外头的 USB 口
<drovencrazy> ofen:我2了
<jyf1987> Router2: 是么 带集成显示么
<xnccm> iptux我传个文件用了一个小时纠结啊
<Router2> jyf1987: 没有集显
<happyaron> jyf1987: 明天再说吧，我今天得收拾东西。。。
<jyf1987> Router2: 多少刀？
<microcai> jyf1987:  话说， glxgears 显示我显卡没快多少
<microcai> jyf1987:  glxgears 实在无用
<jyf1987> microcai:  你是nv的卡吧
<roylez_> happyaron: 去哪？找老婆吗？
<Router2> jyf1987: 普遍板子在1K以上
<jyf1987> Router2: 这么贵 真黑
<jyf1987> roylez_: 来找炮友
<happyaron> roylez_: 啊
<roylez_> jyf1987:
<microcai> jyf1987:  yep
<roylez_> jyf1987: 你就兴奋了
<happyaron> roylez_: 还要考试，帝都
<microcai> jyf1987:  是不是垂直同步的问题？
<jyf1987> roylez_: 我只是替别人高兴而已
<roylez_> happyaron: 果然是找老婆
<jyf1987> microcai: 你用的驱动的问题吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: 哪里浏览其他用户捏？
<jyf1987> microcai: nv的不是说驱动不行麻
<jyf1987> edison0354: 不知道 我是做后端的
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
 * drovencrazy nv的驱动确实不行
<Router2> jyf1987: 服务器板子才牛，现在最多的已经支持到最大512GB内存了
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 對了，你gcc 版本是多少？
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 還有 glibc
<happyaron> jyf1987: nv驱动还行啊
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 然後就是你正在編譯的內核是哪個版本的。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不是说落后于win的么 intel/amd说都还行阿
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 有人提示你可能需要給 gcc/glibc 之類的降級。 http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ports.arm.kernel/84568
<jyf1987> Router2: 额 我么诶那么多钱买内存
<microcai> jyf1987:  A 才是驱动不行
<^k^> ⇪ title: Discussing the Linux ARM kernel
<jyf1987> microcai: 可是现在不是改进了么
<microcai> jyf1987:  还不够
<happyaron> jyf1987: nv的卡驱动和win上基本一样
<hymnusalae> wangxile, 大量的帖子是說編譯器太新了，你看看實際情況降級吧。
 * microcai 我 08 年买的电脑，现在只剩下 显示器还在了
<edison0354> jyf1987: http://www.guokr.com/ask/item/2541/?page=1#comment
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额
 * microcai 别的都被我升级的名义一点一点更换了
<xiaoyu> 。。。
<Router2> jyf1987: 哈哈，那个还是得上8G单条。目前普通的板子也就X58内存支持最好了，能有6条，还是三通道
<jyf1987> edison0354: 这个怎么了？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 建议你去性情小组看帖子
<jyf1987> Router2: 诶 没钱不爽阿 有钱可以搞nv那个
<jyf1987> 1w刀的那个
<edison0354> jyf1987: 最后那只鸟……
<Router2> jyf1987: 有钱能搞的多了
<microcai> Router2:  3 通道？？？？？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 竟然有这种小组……
<microcai> Router2:  有这样的说法？
<Router2> @cnhawk: 有一个叫Sheldon的美国人，是1979年的诺贝尔物理学奖获得者。另外1981年诺贝尔物理学奖有个获奖者叫Leonard，1945年医学与生理学奖有个获奖者叫Howard。最神奇的是有个叫Raj的印度人，是1994年的图灵奖获得者。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你这口味真重
<Router2> microcai: 你去看X58主板
<jyf1987> Router2: 那个是超级计算机阿 很爽的
<hymnusalae> Router2, Howard 在那裏面不是搞宇宙科學的嗎？
<hymnusalae> Router2, 我記得是宇宙材料的工程碩士學位
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @wowo_steve RT @Luobeibei: 转：@赵昱鲲  交税应该用支付宝！！政绩出来了再确认支付！！！好评差评看个心情！！不给老百姓办事就TMD申请退款！！！！官员跟在屁股后面说：亲给好评呀亲！！！！ 亲，选我吧，包为人民服务的亲！！！！亲政绩做出了！！！..
<hymnusalae> Router2, 有沒有這個方面的 Howard ？
<huntxu> Router2: raj的专业也不对啊，tbbt里那个是天文学的么
<Router2> hymnusalae: 不清楚，估计主角起名的时候就是参考的这些吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: 没那个性情小组的重……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 主题站
<huntxu> Router2: 那还是忍者神龟经典
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:以后不上豆瓣了 转投这边
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 很好
<drovencrazy> jyf1987:豆瓣各种娘
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 呵呵 都没有我们谣言粉碎娘好玩
<happyaron> ee呢，iphone在哪里。
<microcai> jyf1987:  ?
<drovencrazy> ip怎么？
<microcai> jyf1987:  对我的机箱不爽>?
<jyf1987> microcai: 没啥 我准备也配个台式呢
<jyf1987> microcai: http://max07min.tumblr.com/post/3741415068
<syh> 出现错误 118 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT)：操作超时。怎么？
<syh> 登录ubuntu中文论坛提示的
<jyf1987> 连接超时呗
<syh> 那怎么解决呢？
<syh> 我一天都登不上了
<jyf1987> 大概是代理挂了
<syh> 我没设置过代理
<jyf1987> 我说论坛的
<syh> 前辈教教我
<syh> 那怎么办
<drovencrazy> 只能等
<syh> 好的  谢谢前辈
<happyaron> syh: forum.ubuntu.com.cn访问试试？
 * edison0354 我这里开google maps慢成神了……
<syh> 好的
<syh> 前辈！！！打开了
<drovencrazy> edison0354:google的服务最近都很慢 能连上就是好RP
<syh> 谢谢前辈！！！！
<jyf1987> edison0354: 等一下
<syh> happyaron：谢谢前辈！我登上论坛了。感激不尽！我今天弄了一点了
<BigOne> edison0354: gmail已经慢得timeout了
<edison0354> BigOne: SSL的reader经常大姨妈
<syh> 这里都是高手聚集地  谢谢高手们！！
<jyf1987> edison0354: https://profiles.google.com/u/0/114105776405996738049/posts/cFdgdkViVZM#
<ofan> 表示连google服务毫无压力....
<drovencrazy> syh:菜鸟表示压力很大
<syh> 我是菜鸟。。
 * edison0354 又不是很慢了
<syh> 我超级菜的  我用ubuntu才三天
<drovencrazy> 我两天。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，更新了啊
<drovencrazy> android 系统能改host么
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 能
<BigOne> edison0354: 传说中CCAV所说的，Google服务不可靠，不稳定。
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 跟Linux一样
<syh> 这三天我已经重装过不下6次了
<edison0354> BigOne: 汗
<drovencrazy> edison0354:用RE?
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 自己弄个，然后root explorer替换就行了吧，没试过
<jyf1987> microcai: 把你配置弄个清单发给我邮箱吧 我邮箱就是这个id@gmail
<Router2> BigOne: GFW功能升级，对gmail玩前多少分钟能连后多少分钟不能连。翻墙出去的一直很稳定。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 刚刚你给我那个，一个域名无数个IP的话，放到HOSTS里面会怎么样？
<drovencrazy> edison0354:改下试试
<ofan> jyf1987: 有时间不? 本地用gae sdk调试,程序写入了数据库,一般怎么把这个数据库清空?
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那得研究自己假dns
<jyf1987> ofan: 等我回家再说 我要撤了
<ofan> jyf1987: OK~~
<jyf1987> ofan: 这个简单 gae的web控制面板里有你上去看看
<edison0354> jyf1987: 回家好晚
<ofan> jyf1987: 好 我看看去..
<BigOne> Router2: 怎么翻？
<drovencrazy> 传说中的西厢计划还有没？
<Router2> BigOne: SSH;VPN;等等
<ofan> 果然..
<lainme> BigOne: miredo+hosts可以无压力
<BigOne> Router2: VPN很容易被封，SSH怎么翻？ tor貌似已经被彻底封锁了
<edison0354> lainme: miredo有点慢的说
<Router2> BigOne: 不能用不一定就是被封了，可能是DNS没解析对
<ofan> miredo挺好..
<BigOne> edison0354: 至少比tor快吧。
<edison0354> BigOne: 恩……
<drovencrazy> 要是能把屏幕上的字扔到手机上就好了
<lainme> miredo有时很快
<ofan> 表示google日历很好用.. 直接代替课表了..
<microcai> BigOne:  VPS 上建代理就是了。 端口一定要在 53 ... 心得
<BigOne> Router2: windows下tor直接崩溃。Linux下无法正常连接tor网络。用bridge也试过了
<lainme> gmail，搜索什么的还是还是很不错的
<drovencrazy> 非常喜欢google的服务
<drovencrazy> 鄙视百度 就知道捞钱
<BigOne> 有时候想起《黑客帝国》，发现，或许有时候不明真相也是一种幸福。
<Router2> BigOne: TOR早就据说有假节点
<drovencrazy> bigone：可以装不知道
<edison0354> BigOne: +10086
<edison0354> BigOne: 朝鲜就是
<drovencrazy> edison0354:朝鲜那是水深火热啊
<xiaoyu> tor貌似被屏蔽了
<BigOne> 感觉～，CCAV现在也明白一个道理。
 * microcai 明年再升级主板的时候，一定要买带 USB3 的
<BigOne> 与其一框鸡蛋全都打烂，不如就直接扔掉几个虚晃一下。
<drovencrazy> microcai:USB3很可能被淘汰掉
<drovencrazy> microcai:现在不是说什么10Gb的thunderbort么
 * BigOne 已经是USB3了。
<BigOne> 但是我觉得，mini sata或许更有前途。
<drovencrazy> 倾向于thunderbolt
<microcai> drovencrazy:  ?
<drovencrazy> 双向10G
<microcai> drovencrazy: 真的？
<BigOne> drovencrazy: 很多事情，其实都比较无奈。就像蓝牙和zigbee一样。
<microcai> drovencrazy:  我期待 wireless usb
 * microcai 没有主板支持，蓝牙 键盘如果设置 BIOS ? 哈哈
<BigOne> microcai: 其实无线键盘真不需要BIOS支持的。
<BigOne> 就是说，无线键盘，接收器本来就是一个键盘模块。
<malubian>   请问这个问题      不能锁定APT缓存       请您检查一下，是否正在运行其它软件管理程序，例如新立得或者 apt-get。同一时刻只能有一个程序运行。
<malubian> apt_pkg.PkgSystemLock
<microcai> BigOne:  我说的是蓝牙键盘
<microcai> BigOne: 不是无线键盘
<BigOne> microcai: 哦
<edison0354> ofan: 来#ubuntu-cn-ot
<edison0354> roylez_: 主席也来撒
<roylez_> edison0354: ot是神马？加班？
<edison0354> roylez_: off topic
<edison0354> roylez_: 进来撒
<roylez_> edison0354: ....
 * microcai 单碟 1T 都有了啊！机械硬盘加油！
<redmorning> clear
<guodongbin> 如何用html实现上传文件及保存到制定路径
<NoIE> 需要 php 配合。
<BigOne> guodongbin: 是PHP么？
<guodongbin> jsp
<guodongbin> 用js可实现上传，我不会保存到一个指定目录
<NoIE> 用 js 上传？
<AI_monster> ubuntu 可不可以 定时开机 ？
<guodongbin> 其实使用html 的file上传图片
<guodongbin> 用js验证一下是否为空
<edison0354> cfy: MeaCulpa  来ubuntu-cn-ot撒
<cfy>   /join ubuntu-cn-ot
<systemf1> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will b
<systemf1> 什么意思？
<systemf1> 大侠们帮帮忙
<syh> 又进不去论坛了。。
<NoIE> 所有的配置文件都需要。。。。，是吗？
<NoIE> 你用的是win
<NoIE> 网卡驱动？
<systemf1> 是ubuntu
<BigOne> NoIE: 你用的是什么浏览器？
<systemf1> 火狐
<NoIE> BigOne: firefox 4.0 ，有的时候用 chromium 。
<edison0354> NoIE: 来#ubuntu-cn-ot
<BigOne> firefox 目前速度如何？
<NoIE> edison0354: yes sir 。
<systemf1> 还是googe好用
<systemf1> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<systemf1> 什么意思？请指教？
<systemf1> NoIE, 刚才是您回答我的吗？
<NoIE> systemf1: 你用的是无线网卡？
<systemf1> 是的，有个EVDO无线网卡
<systemf1> 昨天想试试我以前的无线局域网卡
<NoIE> 使用 ndiswrapper 安装的无线网卡驱动？
 * yandong__ 
<systemf1> 在软件中心搜索的无线
<hymnusalae> yandong, 什麽事？
<hymnusalae> yandong__, 什麽事？
<systemf1> 找到的，结果用它安装无线时说没有发现设备
<systemf1> 现在找到了，就是这个名称
<systemf1> NoIE, ndiswrapper
<cainiao> ¸÷λºÃ £»£©
<^k^> cainiao:say 各位好 ；） in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> cainiao: hi
<OT_iux> cainiao: Please set opera CharSet into UTF-8
<systemf1> tl-wn322G*
<systemf1> tl-wn322G+
<systemf1> 网卡
<cainiao> ok了吗
<cainiao> 各位好 ；）
<pocoyo> cainiao: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<OT_iux> cainiao: 似乎好像大概可能是Okay了
<cainiao>  ;)  :)
<OT_iux> cainiao: 如果能看得到这行字就说明你设置对了
 * microcai  华硕显卡做过真TMD不错
<microcai> hymnusalae:
<hymnusalae> microcai, 做什麽？
<BigOne> microcai: 怎么个不错法/
<microcai> hymnusalae:  为了 mini 机箱买了这个显卡 http://detail.zol.com.cn/vga/index245462.shtml
<microcai> BigOne:  http://detail.zol.com.cn/vga/index245462.shtml
<microcai> BigOne:  我给我的 mini 机箱买的就是这个显卡
<systemf1> tl-wn322G+)
<microcai> BigOne:  那个卡座可以换的，换成矮点的。 正好放mini机箱里
<BigOne> microcai: 这显卡，貌似很便宜～
<systemf1> 中兴581
<microcai> BigOne:  网上报价 399, 我  330 买下的
<systemf1>  sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0x0094
<BigOne> 感觉不错啊～～太好了
<microcai> systemf1:  可以用 usb_acm
<systemf1> 后提示WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<microcai> BigOne:  刀板显卡能把卡座换成矮的，能用在 mini 机箱的，还便宜的显卡，就只有这个了
<systemf1> microcai, 如何使用？
<microcai> systemf1:   ... ...
<microcai> systemf1:  modprob usb-acm
<BigOne> microcai: 我的机箱貌似不太考虑尺寸问题
<microcai> systemf1:  然后就 /dev/ttyACM0
<microcai> BigOne:  我的是mini机箱嘛
<microcai> BigOne: 必须用小显卡
<systemf1> microcai, 我试试，非常感谢
<BigOne> microcai: 为什么不用集成的。比如890G那个就不错
<microcai> BigOne:  集成的？ 那我 4G 内存不就打折了
<systemf1> microcai, 不行提示如下
<BigOne> 890G 的主板，基本板子上都集成显存的。
<systemf1> modprob usb-acm
<systemf1> 未找到 'modprob' 命令，您要输入的是否是：
<systemf1>  命令 'modprobe' 来自于包 'module-init-tools' (main)
<systemf1> modprob：找不到命令
<microcai> systemf1:  ...
<microcai> modprobe 啊！
<microcai> systemf1: 晕，我打错了也还跟着打错
<BigOne> microcai: 890G 的板子，都自带显存的。
<microcai> BigOne:  至少我这 MCP61 的不是
<BigOne> microcai: gigabyte和asus都带的
<microcai> BigOne:  ... 我买个主板 几百，还不如买个显卡
<BigOne> microcai: 目前要被ATI的显卡折磨晕了。想加一块性价比高点的显卡
<BigOne> microcai: 是N卡，感觉你这块还算不错的。
<microcai> BigOne:  你不早说
<microcai> BigOne:  我原来的  9400GT 可以  ￥50 卖给你
<BigOne> microcai: 太贵了～
<microcai> BigOne:  9400GT , 512MB 显存。 跑 X-plane 没问题。
<BigOne> microcai: 说错了，我考虑考虑
<microcai> BigOne:  可惜你没早说，我  ￥50 卖给卖我机箱的人了
<chongwish> 那个谁 50园买掉
<chongwish> 果断买掉
<BigOne> microcai: ~~~~
<microcai> BigOne:  你要是要的话，我给你要回来 ...
<microcai> BigOne:  ;)
<BigOne> microcai: 算了，你卖都卖了，再要回来很麻烦的。
<BigOne> 而且，邮费什么的也蛮麻烦的。
<microcai> BigOne:  其实他自己都说，不是我买了机箱和显卡，这个显卡他 ￥30都不想要。
<BigOne> microcai: 其实，老确实是有点老了。
<microcai> BigOne:   不就 20 嘛，  ￥70 买个 2年钱要 400 多买的显卡，现在同性能的也要 200 呢
<systemf1> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<systemf1> FATAL: Module usb_acm not found.
<BigOne> microcai: 不过，电子产品，买入和卖出当然就一个天，一个地了
<microcai> BigOne:  我还有个  7300 的显卡。可惜在家。你要的话免费给你
<microcai> BigOne:  CUDA 都不支持的老卡了。
<BigOne> 你现在在哪里啊？
<microcai> BigOne:  .. 可惜7300显卡在家。 我在杭州嘛
<BigOne> microcai: 杭州，好地方～
<microcai> BigOne:  好P
<BigOne> microcai: 怎么个P法？
<microcai> BigOne:  连个毛企业都不要我。
<BigOne> microcai: 可以去服装厂
<microcai> BigOne:  好的企业觉得我不够好。 一般的企业请不起我。
<microcai> BigOne:  郁闷呢
<BigOne> microcai: 要放低姿态。
<microcai> BigOne:  够低了。
<microcai> BigOne:  就是没文凭害死人
<BigOne> microcai: 当年，阿里巴巴来我们这里招牌，差点头脑一热就去了
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 放低姿态要什么文凭？……
<microcai> BigOne:  没文凭，阿里不鸟我。 一般的企业要凑文凭数评各种名号的，自然不要我。
<BigOne> microcai: 我是有文凭当没文凭的找，有能力当没能力的用。
<microcai> BigOne:   ...  就这样我也找不到啊！
<BigOne> microcai: 在校期间成绩优异，出来后的结果，我同学都傻眼了。
<microcai> BigOne:  我在学校是倒数第二。倒数第一从开学第一天就没见过其人。
<BigOne> microcai: 你是～本科？专科？高中？
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 王筝 - 你们的爱
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 王筝 - 你们的爱
<BigOne> microcai: 其实，你如果觉得你能力可以，可以上威客上试试。
<microcai> BigOne:  威客是shenma？
<microcai> BigOne: 本科，读英语的泪奔
<BigOne> microcai: www.zhubajie.com
<BigOne> microcai: 英语是挺杯具的～
<microcai> BigOne:   Geforce 210峰值功耗仅为30W
<microcai> BigOne:  而且是动态频率的
<microcai> BigOne:  平时是  100MHZ, 一运行 compiz 就飙升到  500MHz
<BigOne> microcai: 因为英语，基本上读过书的中国人，都会那么几句。所以，就业面挺窄的。
<microcai> BigOne:  .. 不是
<BigOne> microcai: 那性能如何？
<microcai> BigOne:  我是自学 jsj 的
<BigOne> ？？？
<BigOne> microcai: JSJ是啥？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 你在 google code 上这么多 projects，怎么还找不到合适的工作呢？
<microcai> BigOne:  计算机
<microcai> alvin_rxg:   ... ...
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  我也纳闷呢
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 话说，google code会不会被墙？
<BigOne> microcai: 其实我也很郁闷的，计算机科学毕业。高中的时候三个月自学汇编。
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 有这个可能，只要一朝被 *** 痛恨的人使用的话
<BigOne> microcai: 然而现在呢？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 问题是那些北大青鸟，那什么蓝翔 出来的都能找到工作……
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 我也很郁闷～
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 我认识一个人，高中学历。北大青鸟，现在月收入5000，工作一年。
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 或者你进 ***, 为 *** 服务，随时待命攻击 worldpress 之类的
<microcai>  BigOne 同是天涯沦落人
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... ...
<alvin_rxg> xD
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 然后细问之，简历上很多东西都是造假的。什么开发经验啊之类的。
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 反正我这种假是造不出～
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 那是不是说，雇佣他的单位本身也不行呢？
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 其实很多软件公司招聘信息都是随便写的，关键是你过去。说实话HR懂什么？
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 记得以前某公司的HR，问我.Net的垃圾回收机制。结果我愣是没明白她要问的是个啥。
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: hr 管 hr 部分，招聘的时候应该有个 了解该岗位所需能力的人 在场的吧？
 * microcai 话说 N 卡一直停留在 OpenGL 3.3 ... A 卡早就 OpenGL 4 了 ， N 卡一直停留在 DX10, A 卡早就 DX11了。 .. N 卡硬件上确实比A卡落后。可惜人家驱动做的好，就是比丫的A来的给力 
<alvin_rxg> .net? ... 好大个东东……
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  hr 是第一关。 hr 看的和 GCD 看的是一样的。 只有了解该岗位所需能力的人是看重能力的，可惜人家是第二关。
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 就因为这样，我一下子没反应过来她要问的是什么。于是就说是自动释放的，释放的时机根据具体情况而定。
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 呃
<alvin_rxg> vb.net? asp.net? vc.net? c#.net?
<BigOne> microcai: 现在小公司这点还是比较开明的，稍微大点的公司就～
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: .net实际上是一个平台，和具体的语言没什么直接关系。
<microcai> BigOne:   ... .. 小公司 ... 眼光小。
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: aha. =.= 我没去了解过……
<BigOne> microcai: 但是，目前的情况是～，文科，行政在公司自视甚高。
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 其实我也没怎么了解～
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 那你怎么去面试的？
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 对我来说，计算机语言已经不是瓶颈了。
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: geil! 和我同学一样
<alvin_rxg> =.= ~super
<microcai> BigOne: 恩
<roamming> 今天第一次用IRC 弄了我一个晚上 请问有没有是教育网的用什么好方法登陆 （我是查了很久终于用http://webchat.freenode.net/在线登入的 mIRC之类的软件都登不了）
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 你想想我在之前没怎么接触过javascript的情况下，用记事本，硬是徒手写了一个能查sql server数据库，能把结果导成excel的“程序”你就能明白了。
<microcai> ​bi
<microcai> BigOne:  lspci 显示，我的显卡带了个声卡
<microcai> BigOne:  lspci 里居然有2个声卡。以前只有一个的
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 而且是在资料不全，不能上网的情况下。
<microcai> BigOne:  很明显，多的这个是显卡带的
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: =.=
<systemf1> microcai, 还是提示WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<systemf1> FATAL: Module usb_acm not found.
<BigOne> microcai: 我这边声卡识别出来有5个。
<microcai> BigOne:  显卡带了个 HDMI ， 带声卡是必须的，呵呵
<microcai> BigOne:  可惜对我一点用都没有
<BigOne> microcai: 刚开始的时候，怎么都没有声音。结果，发现，默认开启的那个不是我插的那个。
<microcai> BigOne:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> BigOne:  呵呵。
<microcai> BigOne:  默认应该拷贝到所有声卡的。这点不人性化啊
<BigOne> microcai: 习惯就好，拷贝到所有也会有问题。
<BigOne> microcai: windows下，前后声卡就互相拷贝的，结果我以为插了耳机，后面就屏蔽了。结果～～
<systemf1> microcai, 运行sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0x0094
<microcai> BigOne:  看日本片的时候被人听到了
<systemf1> 为什么会提示WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<systemf1> FATAL: Module usb_acm not found.
<BigOne> microcai: 我是那种人么？结果吵到别人了～，半夜看枪战片。
<microcai> BigOne:  得了吧 .. 没人有能抵挡得了小日本的诱惑
<systemf1> microcai, 帮帮忙？
<BigOne> microcai: 为什么抵挡不住？其实，当你把他们看成是一团肉的时候，你就不会那么想了。
<microcai> BigOne:  我现在已经免疫了
<microcai> BigOne:  哈哈，看来你也没免俗嘛
<systemf1> microcai, ????
<BigOne> microcai: 那个很浪费时间和精力的。
<BigOne> microcai: 蹉跎岁月，而且比较无聊。
<irc_first1180> 呵呵
<systemf1> ？
<irc_first1180> vincent?
<systemf1> 搞不懂
<BigOne> microcai: 我这几天有种被套牢的感觉
<microcai> .... ...
<microcai> BigOne:  ?
<BigOne> microcai: 在帮社区做公益活动，作宣传册～，很痛苦。
<microcai> BigOne:  好啊！
<BigOne> microcai: 是有关活动的宣传册。
<microcai> BigOne: 好事情
<systemf1> microcai, 你和BIGONE聊的很开心，算了怪我笨
<BigOne> microcai: 问题是，要处理他们活动的照片。但是～，那些孩子们都是些失学失业的社会青少年。
<systemf1> 嫉妒了，杯具了
<BigOne> systemf1: 你是MM么？
<chongwish> systemf1 不是
<systemf1> BigOne, 当然不是了，所以你就不帮我了
<systemf1> ？
<BigOne> systemf1: 不是这个意思，我是觉得，“嫉妒”这个词一般只会出现在女性的身上。
<systemf1> chongwish, 会抢答了？
<systemf1> BigOne, 哦
<chongwish> systemf1: 一般般啦
<systemf1> chongwish, 我在请教问题，可惜，没有福气
 * BigOne 工作在一个被女人充斥的单位，感觉很痛苦。
<chongwish> systemf1: 啥问题 估计我也不懂～～～～～
<systemf1> 我还是自己多学学命令吧
<chongwish> systemf1: 命令几个就够了 一般没多大的空间让你用的
<BigOne> systemf1: 你刚才说妒忌，晚上不会找个小人，上面写上某人的名字用针扎吧？
<chongwish> BigOne： 哪里的 这么好～～～～
<roylez_> BigOne: 天堂阿
<BigOne> 没什么好的，女人多的地方，是非也多。
<systemf1> BigOne, 当然不会
<chongwish> BigOne: 话说我刚刚看blog看到有寡妇村的～～～～～
<systemf1> BigOne, 我错了
<chongwish> BigOne: 比如呢？？？
<BigOne> chongwish: 俗话说，三个女人一台戏。一群女人，就像打翻的鸭笼。
<systemf1> 看来今晚聊跑偏了
<chongwish> BigOne: 不会吧 应该有那种很静默的吧～～～～～
<roylez_> BigOne: 你不够强势。三个一起推了，保证天下太平...
<BigOne> systemf1: 其实，今天晚上的内容如果换成是高考作文，估计只有0分了。
<systemf1> 我可能是负数
<BigOne> 你不能理解其中的痛苦。而且，注意，不是三个，而是一群。
<chongwish> systemf1 其实负数更好 破记录
<roylez_> 那就一群一起推了...
<systemf1> 那就记载吧
<BigOne> systemf1: 你已经错过了拿卷面整洁分5分的机会了。
<pocoyo> roylez_: Write confirm code Failed. pidgin飞信插件出现这个乍办？
<chongwish> BigOne: 那是啥 一群女的 你男的 什么工作啊～～～～～
<systemf1> 那就恭喜了
<roylez_> pocoyo: 没见过
<roylez_> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110307/178430.html
<BigOne> chongwish: 反正不是配种。
<chongwish> BigOne: 我知道～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 其实说得更准确一点，应该说是女的远远多于男性。
<chongwish> BigOne: 那么更好说说了～～～～～
<chongwish> BigOne: 外贸？？？
<chongwish> 还是护士～～～～～
<systemf1> 21世纪有可能是女人的世纪
<BigOne> chongwish: 你有制服癖好么？
<chongwish> systemf1: 不可能 最多是男女的世纪
<chongwish> BigOne: 我啥都没有～～～
<chongwish> BigOne: 我心理很健康的说～～～～～
<BigOne> 大多是护士装
<systemf1> 女人的世纪就是人类的末日2012快到了
<chongwish> BigOne: 果然是在医院～～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 什么叫果然？
<chongwish> systemf1: 以前的母系社会情何以堪阿～～～～
<systemf1> 日本的
<chongwish> BigOne: 大多说是护士撞 还不是在医院～～～～～
<chongwish> systemf1: 日本男权很重的呀～～～～
<systemf1> 那就是人妖世纪
<chongwish> systemf1: 啥意思？？？
<systemf1> 二一子世纪
<BigOne> chongwish: 不要说了，我都要晕了。压力太大了，你想过，你打个喷嚏，第二天80%的女人全都会知道的感觉么？
<happyaron> BigOne: ...
<happyaron> BigOne: 悲剧
<chongwish> BigOne: 这样怎么了 知道就知道了呀
<chongwish> BigOne: 走自己的路 让她们都无路可走～～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 这还只是个喷嚏。还会在传的时候添油加醋
<systemf1> 现在这么多整容的变性的，难道不是21子世纪吗
<chongwish> BigOne: 所以才要走自己的路 反正没啥的
<BigOne> chongwish: 比如，和某同龄女生多说了几句，结果没几天领导就找你谈话了。说对方已经有男朋友了，你是不是看上人家了～
<systemf1> FATAL: Module usb_acm not found.
<systemf1> 什么意思？
<BigOne> chongwish: 最后还补充了一句，全院都知道了。
<chongwish> BigOne: 那人的男友刚好是你领导阿～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 不是～完全没关系。
<chongwish> BigOne: 你连领导的绿帽子都感戴～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 你知道，这就是八卦的力量。
<systemf1> chongwish, FATAL: Module usb_acm not found.
<systemf1> 什么意思？
<chongwish> 你就八卦下领导～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 你真的经历了，就知道，白衣天使，那只是传说～
<chongwish> 你内核可能没有usb_acm模块～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 那你就惨了～
<chongwish> BigOne: 我到医院就想吐 我怕医院的味道～～～～～
<systemf1> 已经下载并安装了
<BigOne> chongwish: 另外，你要在这种环境下做。第一年必然重病一次。
<systemf1> chongwish, 为什么？
<BigOne> chongwish: 比如，生个肺炎，非典啥的，高烧不退。
<chongwish> 这不是安装的问题吧 至少看看lsmod有没有
<chongwish> BigOne: 我一般不去医院 生病都是在忍受的～～～～～
<chongwish> BigOne: 或是买药回家～～～～
<BigOne> systemf1: 感觉你比较杯具。我不是有意和你作对。
<chongwish> BigOne: 医院那貌似酒精或其他的味道真的不好稳～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 药不能随便吃，越新越贵得药，副作用越大。
<chongwish> BigOne: 医院 中国的暴利场所～～～～
<zhangjiyang> 请教各位大牛..有什么关于算法的irc频道么?
<BigOne> chongwish: 时间长了会产生抗体，体质会有所提升。
<BigOne> chongwish: 其实这你就错了。医院是最大的黑锅。
<systemf1> BigOne, 我确实非常杯具
<chongwish> BigOne: 不是有抗原就可以了么～～～～
<chongwish> BigOne: 医院那个还不暴利～～～～～
<systemf1> BigOne, 没关系
<BigOne> chongwish: 甲流的免疫力是3个月，而且疫苗注射了也没用。
<roylez_> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110308/178681.html
<systemf1> BigOne, 请问为何如此杯具
<chongwish> 我记得 医院 眼镜 和什么的是中国的三大暴利部门
<BigOne> systemf1: 我总抢走你的求助对象。
<systemf1> 教育，也是暴力部门
<chongwish> systemf1: 他想勾引同事 然后被领导揭穿～～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 其实这是最大的曲解。中国的医院，说是事业单位，本应该是公益性质的。但是，国家却不拨款，要医院自负盈亏
<systemf1> BigOne, 没关系，不是吧？
<chongwish> BigOne: 中国的医院其实不是红十字会 或香港医院的～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 所以，医院要营运下去。只能像企业那样运作。一个畸形的公益医疗环境。
<chongwish> BigOne: 所以才来压榨我们～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 其次，你看病的钱，就是一个挂号费。药费贵并不是医院造成的。价格是物价局定的，购买也是从医药代表那买来的。
<chongwish> BigOne: 特别是越有名的医院 收费那个～～～～～
<chongwish> BigOne: 药价真不是外面零售店能比的～～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 另外，别的城市我不知道，就我所在的，医院的药价比药店便宜。
<systemf1> 特别是IT教育丛书，很多还是不愿写出真实意义和方法，让你自己瞎琢磨，结果丧失学习兴趣
<BigOne> systemf1: 都教会你了，他们以后的书卖给谁？
<chongwish> BigOne: 其实我看到的白衣护士 早已是吸血恶魔了～～～～～
<systemf1> 我也不是当老师的，自己为了学习
<chongwish> systemf1: 他们不是不愿写 只是很多人不会传授而已～～～～
<chongwish> 下了 byebye
<BigOne> 我也下了～，晚安。
<systemf1> 看来都害怕教会徒弟饿死师傅的，可能有这个原因
<BigOne> systemf1: 今天抱歉了。
<systemf1> BigOne, 没关系，我可不是小心眼，我现在很看的开，还感谢与你们俩聊的开心
<BigOne> systemf1: 其实，如果可能你应该在6点左右的时候问，那个时候人最多。
<BigOne> 下了，晚安
<systemf1> BigOne, 要走了？
<systemf1> 好吧晚安
<systemf1> 早上？
<systemf1> 谢谢Bigone
<systemf1> chongwish,晚安
<systemf1> 看看字体颜色
<systemf1> 123
<systemf1> 123
<systemf1> ubuntu那个区无人讲中文吗？
<systemf1> 他们都些什么人？！cn|systemf1什么意思？
<systemf1> 算了，不问了
<systemf1> 休息了
<systemf1> 123
<moxisi> 有人么有啊
<moxisi> 中文显示不了
<moxisi> 哦，这下好了
<moxisi> 还有高人在没有啊
<linux-ff> >:-)
<Moxisi> ？
<Moxisi> 全是机器人了啊
<fay> Hi guys
<xibliophilist> aliove
<xibliophilist> alive
<fay> .. 我是想问那是英文么……
<xibliophilist> what?
<fay> can you see my chinese characters?
<xibliophilist> fay: did you mean my nickname?
<fay> or that I am not using UTF8?
<fay> I meant: aliove
<xibliophilist> yes, i can see chinese, let me try if i can type chines
<xibliophilist> chinese
<xibliophilist> 中文支持
<fay> 今天搜索发行版升级的 错误，然后看到这个网页： http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/09/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<alvin_rxg1> =.=
<fay> 发现很有爱啊 XDDDD
<fay> 我操，然后一搜索竟然就是 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的频道 >_<
<alvin_rxg> fay: /topic 里边就有说
<fay> o thx for sharing. I am newbie
<xibliophilist> 这个点了，各位还不休息。。
<fay> 休息休息 g9
<xibliophilist> 。。。。。
<xibliophilist> g9啥意思
<alvin_rxg> 他是说 g8 ..
<fay> good nine..
<fay> ~ good night
<fay> 艹。。
<xibliophilist> 火星文啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 这边我看到很多是 g8 的呀
<fay> 请问。xchat右边这个列表里面 52个人，都是链接上的么？ 暗颜色的是离开状态还是什么？ irc新人。这是我处女链啊
<fay> 。。。。
<xibliophilist> never used xchat before
<fay> what are you using now plz?
<xibliophilist> linkinus
<xibliophilist> on macintosh
<fay> 你在用mac？
<fay> got it
<xibliophilist> yep
<fay>  
<fay> * OT_iux 摸摸OB
<fay> * Oicebot 开心地蹭蹭OT_iux
<fay> 所以有这些动作么。。。？
<xibliophilist> fay: did you talked to me?
<fay> @xibliophilist yes..
<fay> cool, so you are @ UPenn?
<xibliophilist> fay: i wasnt expecting that happened
<xibliophilist> yeah, inside upenn net
<fay> what's that?  sry
<xibliophilist> i thought you mentioned "* OT_iux 摸摸OB
<xibliophilist> 1:56 PM
<xibliophilist> * Oicebot 开心地蹭蹭OT_iux"
<xibliophilist> maybe a character setting problem
<fay> @xi
<fay> yes
<fay> xibliophilist 我是问问是不是因为用linkinus 所以才有这些自定义小动作
<xibliophilist> Yeah, i guess so, it can deliver multimedia contents
<fay> ！rule
<fay> !rule
<fay> !list
<lubotu2> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fay> xibliophilist Nice!
<fay> majia nihao
<dchxcrow> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 10 日 星期四 04:47:02
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fay> ALVIN 走了啊
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 10 日 星期四 05:57:41
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<^k^>  06:04
<xiamx> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 10 日 星期四 06:28:53
<dchxcrow> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 10 日 星期四 06:40:59
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<linux-ff> morning
<fay> morning how are yo
<fay> u
<fay> isgoungoo: 哇有人用miranda呢，不容易啊。。
<isgoungoo> ?????????????/
<isgoungoo> 你是怎么知道的呀
<isgoungoo> fay: 你是怎么知道的呀
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-10
<fay> isgoungo: 记录：isgoungoo (~Miranda@115.197.227.171) 进入了 #ubuntu-cn
<fay> isgoungo: 所以估计是~嘿嘿。 有个叫 portlancaster 的以前在百度有很多miranda 的资源。 刚搜了一下他搬到了： http://lancaster.themex.net/
<linux-ff> 有人玩gentoo吗
<linux-ff> #windows7-cn
<isgoungoo> fay: lan是一个很强大的存在 在mim界来说
<linux-ff> 什么东东？
<linux-ff> 红旗2009也不错
<isgoungoo> 一个聊天聚合器 miranda
<linux-ff> 哦
<linux-ff> 没有用过
<isgoungoo> 比pidgin稍微强大一点点
<linux-ff> linux下qq用哪个好些？
<isgoungoo> 因为是win下的原因 支持ieview 还有QQ插件有人维护
<linux-ff> 。。。
<wzlxx> gentoo11.0的livedvd不能安装？
<fay> @isgoungoo: 嗯……确实很nb的…… 唉就是后来发现MIM竟然没有linux版，怒了……
<fay> linux下wine啊……
<linux-ff> gentoo是要自己编译的
<linux-ff> linux下wine好是好就是太麻烦了
<wzlxx> linux-ff: livedvd的啊？
<wzlxx> linux-ff: livedvd不是可以直接安装的嘛？
<linux-ff> 不是吧
<wzlxx> linux-ff: 不是从stage3编译的…
<isgoungoo> fay: 不是每一个开源的都跨平台的 毕竟精力有限
<fay> @isgoungoo 还有一直出精简版qq和精简版迅雷的 中科大的 jayxon 也发过一个mirandaIM 版本。。 唉我就知道 极限主题论坛有mim板块，但是我没帐号。后来就没怎么玩MIM了
<fay> isgoungoo: 唉。是。
<linux-ff> 是不是你的虚拟硬盘太小了gentoodvd展开大概有十g
<isgoungoo> fay: 我有极限的账号 想玩的话 可以找我 再说了 lan将他的资源都放到code上面去了 你可以搜索一下 MIMcleanUI
<wzlxx> gentoo11的livedvd不支持安装？
<fay> isgoungoo: nice of u！ 多谢了~ 最近挺忙先不浪费你的邀请了，我去看看google code
<isgoungoo> OK
<isgoungoo> fay: 喜欢mim的原因还在于他能加载一个插件后 调用gpg加密 比pidgin的otr要明朗一些
<isgoungoo> http://code.google.com/p/mimcleanui/downloads/list
<fay> isgoungoo: 不太东……但，是不是还是需要聊天双方都使用mim才可以加密呢？
<fay> isgoungoo: Mim +1  XDDD~ ---> mdak (~Miranda-m
<lemonhall> 你们聊天还加密的啊
<Lavande> pidgin有加密插件
<lemonhall> 唔。。。
<yudun> 早啊早啊早
<isgoungoo> fay: 是的 需要双方都加载该插件 否则不能解密的呀
<fay> isgoungoo: 那跟pidgin还有那什么 msn shell 或者 miniMSN 一样。平时聊天的人都不是geek，软件玩家，是些拿着官方QQ、msn就用的家伙，所以空有屠龙之技啊……
<fay> 早~
<mfmg1911> 我用pidgin基本只上GT群，群也不支持加密
<linux-ff> pidgin这个好像不支持qq群的功能
<yudun> empathy现在能用qq么？
<yudun> 我怎么觉得empathy和Pidgin的QQ好像都登录不了啊
<iGnome> 官方都出web了。其他杂牌软件，肯定灭了。
<iGnome> 似乎飞信也这样
<yudun> iGnome: 哦。不过其实web的也蛮好用的。以后尽量少用
<lemonhall> IRC这种地方，有加密频道的么？
<iGnome> web如果是w3c规范的，我才支持
<lemonhall> W3C规范多了，你支持哪一个？
 * lemonhall 唔。。。。IRC如果也有公钥加密频道就好了
<iGnome> 你还分那么细
 * lemonhall 再加上一个密码频道。。。。就可以畅所欲言了
<iGnome> 加密，自己用gpg去写一个吧
 * lemonhall W3C规范本来就是很多，XHTML，HTML4，HTML5（DRAFT），XML
<iGnome> 只要在w3c范围内的啊
 * lemonhall JS规范也很多，多的不可胜数，你支持哪一个？现在最符合标准的是IE9.。。。。
<iGnome> w3c和js可不是一个概念。
<mfmg1911> 剛剛下載了Firefox4RC版本，可惜和AutoPrxy不相容，翻牆不能。
 * lemonhall 摊爪
 * xiamx 新买了个yubikey
<lemonhall> 唔。。水人们都不在水群。。。
<xiamx> 话说我的empathy也用不了QQ
<leaveboy> 2..
<fay> wine
<leaveboy> hehe
<leaveboy> some one here
<leaveboy> 可以看到我的名字吗
<liujun1986> 可以
<fay> leafboy..
<fay> 想起一叶障目……
<roylez> mfmg1911: proxy button
<mfmg1911>  roylez: 謝謝，我試試
<roylez> mfmg1911: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/quickproxy/
<mfmg1911> 謝謝啊
<zhanshime-root> 有用debian的吗
<roylez> zhanshime-root: .
<zhanshime-root> 我的有点问题
<zhanshime-root> 具体是mint-debian,我在开需要root权限的软件时,选了"许可以用户 root 的身份运行指定的程序而不需要密码",现在想取消怎么办?
<roylez> zhanshime-root: 修改 /etc/sudoers
<iGnome> 改ALL
<iGnome> lol
<roylez> zhanshime-root: 有你id那行，应该有 NOPASSWD 关键字，去掉
<iGnome> roylez: 卖机器了？
<roylez> iGnome: 恩
<roylez> iGnome: 您收？
<iGnome> 可那烂的，谁要啊
<zhanshime-root> 好,我看下
<iGnome> 哪里有卖东西，还说这里不行那里不行的。 roylez
<zhanshime-root> 就是all
<roylez> 方便贴一下整个配置吗？
<zhanshime-root> 我进gksu-properties看了,验证方式是su,不是sudo,可能得改其他的
<zhanshime-root> #
<zhanshime-root> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<zhanshime-root> #
<zhanshime-root> # Please consider adding local content in /etc/sudoers.d/ instead of
<zhanshime-root> # directly modifying this file.
<zhanshime-root> #
<^k^> zhanshime-root:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<roylez> 配置可以贴到 http://code.bulix.org
<fay> ...
<tenzu> 杯具了
<roylez> tenzu: 明天我考aix，题库还没看完...
<fay> 已经 -q 了
<leaveboy> set irc_hide_version ON
<fay> set
<fay> SET
<leaveboy> 我在finch下面
<zhanshime-root> 应该是关于su的文件才是吧?
<fay> leaveboy: uh huh~ cool. text version of Pidgin?
<leaveboy> fay: yes
<leaveboy> fay: 没有irssi好用
<leaveboy> 没有高亮
<fay> leaveboy: 刚才那句  hider version 是干吗捏？
<fay> leaveboy: 直接 Xchat ？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.min.us/imapoA.jpg
<leaveboy> fay: finch 每次启动的时候有一个ctcp ‘VERSION’ replays
<fay> leaveboy: o..
<fay>  #ubuntu-cn-translators 的主题是：happyaron 生日快乐！！！！ 这个名字好眼熟。 ppa里见过？
<NoIE> 今天是 happyaron 老师的生日？
<mfmg1911> 經測試，Firefox4RC可以用FoxyProxy這個插件實現翻牆。
<leaveboy> 哦好好哦
<mfmg1911> happyaron 老師生日快乐～:-D
<leaveboy> 我吧名字改了大家不认识啦
<leaveboy> 还是把名字改回来好了
<yudun> .
<calebot> happyaron 老師生日快乐～:-D
<leaveboy> ok
<NoIE> ^k^: help
<fay> 别……
<leaveboy> 改回来了
<leaveboy> ？？
<leaveboy> fay: ？
<yudun> happyaron 没在把
<fay>   #ubuntu-cn-translators 的主题是：happyaron 生日快乐！！！！
<fay> * #ubuntu-cn-translators 的主题由 Destine!~destine@ubuntu/member/Destine 于 Sat Dec 25 11:35:45 2010 设置
<fay> 看了下日期。。。。 Dec25
<yudun> fay: ..
<leaveboy> ctcp yudun haha
<fay> yudun: sorry…… >_<
<zhanshime-root> 简单的翻墙可以直接登https://www.remainhidden.com
<yudun> leaveboy: ?waht
<yudun> leaveboy: what's ctcp
<yudun> 给大家一个好点的翻X方法。某网站有免费的ssh帐号哦啊
<leaveboy> yudun: client to client protcol
<yudun> leaveboy: oh
<zhanshime-root> where?
<leaveboy> yudun: 什么网站
<ofan> Firefox 4 RC版正式发布
<yudun> 1984info
<yudun> 1984bbs.info
<leaveboy> 还是等待正式版本
<fay> 1984 活了？ 张站长当时不是很被人骂么……
<ofan> rc基本就是正是版
<yudun> fay: 是一个盗版的
<zhanshime-root> Server not found...
<yudun> fay: 山寨
<zhanshime-root> 登不上
<fay> yudun: soga...
<yudun> 主站被block了，分域名我找找。
<yudun> https://64.71.141.143/
<yudun> 天主保佑我。我是无辜的。以上信息出自互联网，请勿跨省
<ofan> sohu的arch源也更新不了了
<ofan> ?
<zhanshime-root> firefox:This Connection is Untrusted
<yudun> cause it's https
<fay> yudun: 这聊天室不会被审察到是吧……
<ofan> 会
<ofan> 都有log
<yudun> yudun: 你死定了
<fay> lol
<ofan> yudun: 咒自己?
<zhanshime-root> 使用http也能上
<fay> ofan: log 不是在什么ubuntu eu 上？ 外国服务器吧？
<roylez> cfy: esc不知道是什么轴的，为什么拍上去回有回音呢
<yudun> ofan: 呵呵没有
<ofan> fay: 但是是公开的
<cfy> roylez: 我觉得差不多啊
<leaveboy> heheh
<yudun> 我觉得现在还么那么严重把
<yudun> 难道gov抽的去翻IRC的聊天记录？
<fay> 没事没事
<ofan> 没有可乐 吃不下饭..
<jyf1987> yudun: 额 小p孩
<yudun> jyf1987: yeah.比你是小个一两岁
<ofan> 大p孩
<zhanshime-root> 你属于散播不河蟹信息
<fay> ofan> 没有可乐 吃不下饭 // 哈哈
<yudun> ofan: ...
<roylez> cfy: 应该是茶轴，我拍esc太用力了，这个键拍的有快感
<ofan> fay: 现在每顿都得喝可乐..
<roylez> ofan: 牙没烂光？
<yudun> roylez: 哈哈哈
<fay> ofan, : 天还冷呢吧……
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。
<ofan> roylez: 还剩不少..
<jyf1987> yudun: 读大学？
<ofan> orz..
<yudun> jyf1987: en .
<ofan> fay: 还行..
<roylez> ofan: 我认识一个哥们，喝可乐上瘾的，四颗门牙都是烤瓷牙了
<jyf1987> yudun: 什么大学阿
<yudun> ofan: 可乐就大蒜就馒头
<fay> yudun, : 大四了吧该……
<fay> yudun, : 哈哈
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 我吃糖果导致牙齿都有洞了 今天早上刷牙都出血了
<ofan> roylez: 额.. 没这么严重
<yudun> fay: ...
<yudun> 很垃圾的学校
<jyf1987> 说一下哈 我也是垃圾学校出来的
<ofan> 再垃圾也是个盈利机构..
<roylez> jyf1987: 小盆宇要少吃点糖了
<yudun> jyf1987: 银川，听说过么
<yudun> 一般人，都问我，银川是不是属于甘肃
<jyf1987> yudun: 这个谁不知道？我是文科的
<yudun> 或者西安
<roylez> yudun: 宁夏？
<yudun> roylez: 恩恩
<jyf1987> 银川是宁夏回族自治区的首府麻
<roylez> yudun: 宁夏基本上不进新闻的
<yudun> 这的一个二本
<jyf1987> 其实挺奇怪的 为何宁夏那地方地处中央 却有个回族自治区
<jyf1987> yudun: 二本还好了 这里还有没本的
<roylez> jyf1987: 回回厉害阿
<yudun> .
<jyf1987> roylez: 我是说民族分布问题
<yudun> roylez: 呵呵
<yudun> 在这时间长了，，就啥也不知到了
<roylez> jyf1987: 就这个意思，原来那边是没回回的，大约宋朝才有，现在全给感染了
<jyf1987> roylez: 宋朝跟这有啥关系 宋朝时候那里是西夏 是党项族的地盘
<tenzu> nnd想吃羊肉泡了
<yudun> tenzu: 来把请你
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，回回就这点好...
<tenzu> yudun: 报销机票么？
<yudun> tenzu: 我自己都坐硬座的
<roylez> tenzu: 给你报销骆驼票
<tenzu> roylez: 你吃过西安羊肉泡？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 你自己本家不也有羊肉泡么
<tenzu> jyf1987: 回不去啊
<jyf1987> yudun: 你们那靠什么为生阿？
<roylez> tenzu: 西安的吃过，还是正经店吃的，不喜欢
<yudun> jyf1987: 我还没出校园呢
<jyf1987> tenzu: 到处都有阿 北京这都有
<jyf1987> yudun: 我说你们那的人
<jyf1987> 感觉确实没有宁夏的新闻
<yudun> jyf1987: 我不是宁夏人
<jyf1987> 如果不看地图 还以为不在中国 额
<jyf1987> yudun: 那你是新疆人>
<yudun> jyf1987: 我家比银川出名
<yudun> jyf1987: 保定！
<jyf1987> 额 那你是回族么？
<yudun> jyf1987: no
<jyf1987> 那干嘛去那里读书 显然不能吃猪肉了
<yudun> jyf1987: 报志愿的时候挑远的地方报的
<yudun> jyf1987: 我那个后悔
<jyf1987> 真是挫
<yudun> jyf1987: 还有驴肉
<jyf1987> 驴肉为何也不能吃？
<yudun> jyf1987: 穆斯林的，好像是那种蹄子的形状还是怎么着，都不能吃
<roylez> yudun: 挫人...
<yudun> jyf1987: 祥见《古兰经》RTFM
<jyf1987> 靠 禁忌这么多 我还以为只是不吃猪肉而已
<jyf1987> 额 rtfm 好词
<yudun> jyf1987: 恩，禁忌很多的
<jyf1987> yudun: 好像穆斯林也禁酒吧
<yudun> jyf1987: 现在基本上都不在乎了
<jyf1987> 感觉除了能娶4个老婆和72个处女 没别的好处了
<missing> jyf1987: 有的禁吧...也分教派的
<jyf1987> yudun: 但猪肉总不能公开吃吧
<leaveboy> hhh
<jyf1987> 上次不是说甘肃一个地方 当地清真的饺子里有猪肉 导致回民暴动的
<leaveboy> 都爱吃西安的羊肉泡？
<yudun> jyf1987: 恩，不公开，自己吃
<ofan> yudun: 古兰经 是xxx经?
<leaveboy> 好久没吃了
<tenzu> roylez: 正经店的必然不好吃。。。
<yudun> ofan: xxx?难道屏蔽了。
<yudun> ofan: 听不懂了
<jyf1987> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5e9f35ea01017j2g.html   额 这个隐喻好反动
<ofan> yudun: 脑补
<jyf1987> yudun: 不要污蔑回族人民 这里是有回族的
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我在帝都某小店吃过，有点儿那个意思，不过和西安的差远了
<yudun> jyf1987: 没有。回族人挺好的
<NoIE> http://news.xinhuanet.com/politics/2010-09/21/c_12593849.htm
<NoIE> 奇怪，新华网也登出说人话的文章。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 我以前吃兰州拉面 对北方面条印象非常差  自从在公司附近的陕西小吃吃了那个细面之后 印象彻底板回来了
<leaveboy> 我比较喜欢吃回族人的手抓面
<leaveboy> 相当好
<yudun> jyf1987: 其实跟汉族没啥区别，除了禁忌
<jyf1987> yudun: 民族就是一些这个那个的小不同麻 如果看人种 都差不多的了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 面食得吃正宗的。兰州拉面根本就是骗人
<leaveboy> 兰州拉面 没什么调料，不过这几年好像好点了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 不是 我爸爸喜欢吃 各人口味问题 我是不喜欢吃硬面
<yudun> jyf1987: 这里科技不发达，我看人生活的很安逸
<leaveboy> jyf1987: 那边的面应该是荞麦面
<roylez> jyf1987: 臊子面吗？
<roylez> jyf1987: 我这边附近有一家卖臊子的，非常难吃
<jyf1987> yudun: 科技发达不发达跟生活安逸与否是两码事 《枪炮病菌与钢铁》那本书谈到 新几内亚的采集部落的人 每天就花个几个小时找吃的 其余都是玩 也很安逸
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 没有吃到荞麦面
<jyf1987> roylez: 好像是嫂子面
<fay> ..
<missing> 那么多花样阿...
<jyf1987> 感觉就跟煮的泡面一样软
<liujun1986> #msgui
<fay> #xfce-cn
<roylez> jyf1987: 移民去新几内亚吧
<fay> #msgui
<tenzu> roylez: 肉臊子还是得自己炒啊，主席
<fay> jyf1987: 说的不错~ 赞
<roylez> tenzu: 没这能耐
<jyf1987> roylez: 有此打算 新几内亚是澳大利亚的前托管国 现在澳洲政府每年还拨款给新几内亚 所以有新几内亚护照 可以自由出入澳洲
<tenzu> roylez: 很简单的，肉末豆角
<leaveboy> 面食里面：山西刀削面，山西面皮，片面/帮帮面
<jyf1987> 可是我想吃糯米饭 他奶奶的 帝都没一家卖的
<roylez> leaveboy: biang biang 面？
<leaveboy> 陕西岐山面皮
<roylez> jyf1987: 糯米饭？？？闻所未闻
<leaveboy> 对
<leaveboy> roylez: 使得
<jyf1987> roylez: 不是吧 你是哪里人？火星的
<roylez> jyf1987: 天朝人
<leaveboy> 呵呵呵
<jyf1987> roylez: 你是北方的？
<Kandu> roylez: 江米聽說過？
<jyf1987> 汤圆就是糯米粉弄的嘛
<fay> 担担面 和咯面 蛤蟆蝌蚪 酸面叶 朝鲜面 香辣面 擀面皮 凉面 热干面  。粉还没说……
<roylez> jyf1987: 湖北的
<leaveboy> 汤圆不好吃
<leaveboy> 太腻了
<roylez> Kandu: 没有，阴米我知道
<jyf1987> roylez: 那也南方的 怎么不知道糯米 真是奇怪
<fay> leaveboy: 炸汤圆不腻
<roylez> jyf1987: 糯米我知道。糯米饭我不知道
<leaveboy> 我现在感觉输入法中ibus拼音海事不咋好吃
<leaveboy> 好用
<tenzu> 面皮最牛逼的是秦镇
<roylez> fay: 炸汤圆比煮的还腻好不好
<leaveboy> 说吃的都说乱了
<fay> roylez: 没做好……
<tenzu> 岐山是臊子面
<missing> leaveboy: 你吃上瘾了lol
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 就是粽子的降级版
<leaveboy> lol
<missing> tenzu: 来个面食大全介绍嘛
<tenzu> 岐山擀面皮
<roylez> jyf1987: ....您口味好重
<leaveboy> 岐山面皮
<tenzu> missing: 我吃过的也不多
<leaveboy> 关中臊子面
<jyf1987> roylez: what???
<missing> tenzu: 陕西的介绍一篇就好了
<tenzu> 重庆火锅加盟店注册帐号在论坛里发SEO帖。。。
<tenzu> missing: 陕西面食我都没吃全
<Kandu> 13號 gtlug 的活動，有誰參加的么？
<missing> tenzu: 没吃过也知道阿...我就知道兰州拉面 云吞面...
<leaveboy> 我在陕西那么多年也没有吃完
<daf3707> 饿了
<leaveboy> /topic
<jyf1987> 核心提示：全国政协委员、国家粮食局局长聂振邦在回应网友“储备粮仓库中有多少是稻草沙子包”这一问题时时十分肯定地表示：“自己所到过的地方，没有发现“稻草沙子包”的现象，我们的粮食库存数量是真实可靠的。”
<jyf1987> Kandu: gtlug是哪里的？ gt?
<Kandu> jyf1987: hangzhou-gtug
<Kandu> s/gtlug/gtug
<jyf1987> gt到底是哪里阿
<jyf1987> lug是一个词  gt不就是一个地方么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 傻妞， hangzhou 啊
<xiaobo> gtalk
<xiaobo> ^
<jyf1987> 杭州直接叫 hzlug不就是了 为何要叫gtlug
<leaveboy> ...
<tenzu> missing: 云吞面应该不是陕西的东西
<fay> 下线了88。 这是我第一次用irc聊天 哇咔咔卡~ 再见
<jyf1987> 额 云吞是混沌的意思阿
<fay> --》馄饨
<jyf1987> 应该是广东那边的说法
<jyf1987> lerosua: 是不是？
<yudun> fay 我咋觉得经常见你
<xnccm> 各位有人学过嵌入式吗
<tenzu> jyf1987: 斗篷是广东男？
<xnccm> 额
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0310/02/6UOJ48NT00014AED.html
<NoIE> 核心提示：政协十一届四次会议第三次全体会议，刘佩智委员透露，三鹿事件不仅损害公众健康，而且影响整个乳品行业声誉，将市场份额拱手让给国外品牌。
<NoIE> 2009年，我国乳制品进口由12.06万吨猛增到59.7万吨；高端婴幼儿进口奶粉所占份额接近90%。
<lerosua> 嵌入式是啥招式，玉女心经里有吗
<jyf1987> tenzu: 个么你才知道么
<xnccm> 额
<jyf1987> lerosua: 御女心经应该有
<xnccm> 牛人啊
<xnccm> 呵呵
<xiamx> 有没有像 baobab那样的文本型磁盘空间使用统计工具？
<fanzeyi> hello
<^k^> fanzeyi, 好  ㍣ 
<fanzeyi> 怎么改xorg的默认桌面环境阿?
<leaveboy> hi
<NoIE> fanzeyi: 试试在登陆界面修改。
<fanzeyi> 刚刚给GNOME卸载了 然后顺带gdm也删除了
<leaveboy> jrrp
<daf3707> 进口的要钱，国产的要命
<^k^> leaveboy, 好  ㍣ 
<tenzu> jyf1987: 嗯嗯，才知道
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你是哪里的？我忘了
<MaskRay> lerosua: 不明白为啥叫斗篷
<jyf1987> daf3707: 出国吧 就不用进口了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 安徽
<fanzeyi> 现在我直接进字符模式 然后输入startx打开的是lx
<fanzeyi> 我想给改成awesome
<MaskRay> .xinitrc
<lerosua> MaskRay: 我也不明白。
<fanzeyi> $HOME下面没这个文件
<tenzu> jyf1987: 好吧，下次忘了记得再提醒我
<jyf1987> tenzu: 有什么好提醒的 我又不常驻那
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 因為論壇上原來頭像是個穿頭篷的人的那個問題嗎？
<MaskRay> fanzeyi: echo 'exec awesome' > ~/.xinitrc
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: 我就在永
<tenzu> daf3707: 短笛～～
<fanzeyi> ok thx~
<leaveboy> 用
<daf3707> tenzu: hi
<jyf1987> NVIDIA Denver ARM处理器采用全新64位架构
<fanzeyi> 我重启试试 谢了~
<Kandu> fanzeyi: 這個更好 exec ck-launch-session awesome
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 那 roylez 是因为用了主席的图片？
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82892
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那個好像是。不知道誰在前誰在後。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我发帖量18，啥都不知道。。
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: 不过这个只能手动启动，不能开机启动
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我發帖量5……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我在論壇那是標准潛水……原來都是主攻linuxsir玩的。
<hymnusalae> 得，ot換頻道……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 上 linuxsir 只看 gentoo
<leaveboy> 呵呵
<fanzeyi> 回来了  startx 可以进入awesome了
<jyf1987> 我发贴两是0
<fanzeyi> 然后现在出现了一个新的问题…………
<fanzeyi> 我用的终端软件是tilda  但是现在它的字体大小设置不管用……
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: 用的是甚么DM
<fanzeyi> awesome
<roylez> 用awesome还配tilda，现在的年轻人阿
<fanzeyi> = =
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: gnome 还是X K
<leaveboy> roy
 * MaskRay 跟着伟大的领袖用 xterm
<leaveboy> roylez: tiling吧
<fanzeyi> leaveboy, 什么意思…… 发行版是默认的ubuntu
<iGnome> .Xdefaults里面改Xft试试。 fanzeyi
<fanzeyi> 恩 等下重启下……
<iGnome> MaskRay: 你啥wm
<iGnome> 主席换成金正日了
<MaskRay> iGnome: xmonad
<iGnome> 都是瓦片窗口。。。
<MaskRay> sawfish 我也当瓦片用的，不过不大舒服
<iGnome> 瓦片的，省事。
<iGnome> 不要啥美观。只要切换快
<missing> iGnome: fvwm地位下降了,在ee心目中?
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: 那就该是gdm
<iGnome> 我机器速度快了。直接gnome
<calebot> iGnome: 背叛者！
<missing> 我也是gnome,没兴趣日常用那个mini wm,什么也不方便
<leaveboy> aaskjdaljsdkj
<iGnome> evil的。。。lol
<lerosua> 哈哈，坚定的fvwm党瓦解了
<calebot> gnome 太不方便鸟
<missing> calebot: 瓦片方便?
<lerosua> gnome+compiz是王道
 * calebot 坚定的evil党
<iGnome> 斗篷跳出来了。咋这么高兴
<MaskRay> evilwm 么？
<iGnome> 我把脚本都改成适应gnome的。都改gtk?
<leaveboy> fanzeyi:输入密码后在绘画狂选择awesom就可以自动登录啦
 * roylez 想不通神马样的freak能够把evil用7年
<lerosua> iGnome:   你的 ifvwm马甲也不敢出来了吧。
<calebot> iGnome: fvwm 用久了不觉得 gnome 难用？
<iGnome> 画个圈圈，诅咒evil的机器快完蛋。 calebot
<iGnome> 不觉得啊。 calebot
<leaveboy> roylez: 带三个***是什么
<iGnome> lerosua: 出啊。随时开一个X。忽悠下你。
 * leaveboy ^_^
<leaveboy> 哦
<leaveboy> 原来是这个啊
<fanzeyi_> back .Xdefaults 我表示我也没找到……
<iGnome> fanzeyi_: 自己去抄一个。
<leaveboy> aner``:
<roylez> leaveboy: ???
<iGnome> 改Xft
<fanzeyi_> locate .Xdefaults 啥都没……
<leaveboy> roylez: action
<calebot> roylez: 7 年在 evil 党都不好意思自称老人啊
<leaveboy> :s
<iGnome> evil的，还没玩透？不会吧。 calebot
<hymnusalae> calebot, evil 黨是什麽？
<iGnome> fvwm就真的不可能玩透
<leaveboy> ls
<MaskRay> roylez: .Xresources 这种应该由 .xinitrc 加载？
<fanzeyi_> xft是什么。。。我locate出来一堆字体还有Lib
<calebot> evilwm 进 debian 都 9 年了
 * calebot 才用七年的小朋友
<calebot> hymnusalae: evilwm
<leaveboy> ...
<iGnome> fanzeyi_: 你先确定，你还是startx启动的不。
<missing> calebot: 好用不?没试过呢
<leaveboy> 我上学的时候我的一个老师再用ubuntu
<leaveboy> 那时候是6.04版本
<missing> 6.06
<calebot> fanzeyi_: 旧式支持 ttf 的 lib
<fanzeyi_> 我是 startx启动的
<iGnome> missing: 别。难用的
<calebot> fanzeyi_: 现在一般用 cairo
<leaveboy> fanzeyi:输入密码后在绘画狂选择awesom就可以自动登录啦
<iGnome> fanzeyi_: 那去抄.Xdefautls。网上抄
<calebot> fanzeyi_: 不过还有很多软件用 xft, 没移植到 cairo
<missing> iGnome: 反正快捷键太多我不用的,记不住
<fanzeyi_> 额 不是不适…………
<leaveboy> fanzeyi_: 输入密码后在绘画狂选择awesom就可以自动登录啦
<fanzeyi_> 首先 我现在不用gdm…………
<iGnome> missing: 那是
<missing> iGnome: 我就一个快捷键F2,开xterm,哈哈
<fanzeyi_> gdm被我删除了
<iGnome> 。
<calebot> missing: 正常人都不会喜欢 evilwm
<missing> calebot: 你是超人咯~~~
<fanzeyi_> 然后现在的startx是  exec /usr/bin/awesome
<leaveboy> 哦
<leaveboy> 哦
<fanzeyi_> 然后现在的问题是tilda的字体不能改……
<calebot> 这年头 gnome / kde 也要支持 tiling 了嘛
<leaveboy> 哦
<fanzeyi_> 额 字体大小…… 字体样式可以改
<calebot> 与时俱进
<iGnome> fanzeyi_: 要不，改gtkrc
<leaveboy> 哦
<leaveboy> 哦
<^k^> leaveboy: .. ..
<leaveboy> 我这装了好几个
<fanzeyi_> 没有gtkrc ..
<leaveboy> 都可以用的
<missing> 自己写
<iGnome> calebot: 你这说的，显得瓦片很高级一样。。
<leaveboy> 万一一个挂了用其他的修正
<calebot> iGnome: 传统的 CDE / win32 / Mac OS 9 的操作不好用啊
<iGnome> 瓦片可是低级阶段的产物啊
<yudun> 吃饭鸟
<calebot> 有些事就是 tiling 好用
<fanzeyi_> 唔 另外我的发行版是9.10……
<leaveboy> iGnome: 好用
<iGnome> 渲染不过关的时代。
<iGnome> 方便还是方便。这不否认
<calebot> eye candy 就是浮云啊
<calebot> 好用就好，美观去死
<MaskRay> 赞同，不过我是配不出好看的。。。
<fanzeyi_> 哎 对于弱配置电脑很方便……
<iGnome> 其实， fvwm最好用。
<leaveboy> 求一张好看的awseome主题
<iGnome> lol
<calebot> evilwm 配个桌面图就好看了 XD
 * missing 支持FVWM~~~灭了瓦片党
<calebot> iGnome: 最好用你还跳槽！
<fanzeyi_> 我现在很想重新装个只有awesome xorg tilda vim gcc python 的系统……其他可有可无的都删除……
<calebot> fanzeyi_: 不用重装啊，用不到的删了就是
<iGnome> roylez 都享受pps了。我那高级机器，就不能享受下？ calebot
 * calebot 自从用了高级机器才用 udev
<missing> iGnome: 啥高级机器,长沙的那个超级计算机弄好了?
<iGnome> lol udev也算享受。有点
 * leaveboy 还是用瓦片
<iGnome> missing: ...
<missing> iGnome: ...
<fanzeyi_> 现在不敢乱删了…… 给GNOME删除掉都出了这么多问题……
<Timber> fvwm-crytal更好用
<jyf1987> missing: what?
<jyf1987> 居然敢反对tiling
<missing> jyf1987: 咋的?有意见?
<iGnome> Timber: 那罗嗦了。
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi_, 無數人都想這樣，可是多少年過去了，誰做到了……
<Moxisi> 高科技，听不懂
<missing> tiling是什么鸡毛?
<iGnome> jyf1987: 你才瓦片半入门的，也来说。
<calebot> hymnusalae: 做到啥？
<hymnusalae> calebot, 只裝 xxxx 的系統，其它可有可無的都刪除。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 關鍵還要帶上xorg 和 相關的東西。
<fanzeyi_> 哎 给我一个只有vim的系统把……
<calebot> hymnusalae: deb 族很多都这样吧
<fanzeyi_> 然后装到平板上面
<hymnusalae> calebot, 可有可無的都不要這個就不好說了。看怎麽定義了。
<iGnome> fanzeyi_: .xinitrc里面写vim&
<iGnome> 去吧
<leaveboy> fanzeyi_: lfs
<fanzeyi_> = =好吧
 * iGnome 宁为玉碎，不为瓦片。这谁说的。
<leaveboy> iGnome: man下
<lerosua> iGnome: ä½ 
<iGnome> 斗篷啊。你还是了解我些。
<iGnome> 破。。。马
<hymnusalae> 我一開始想說應該是和氏璧裏的什麽，後來就看瓦片……
<fanzeyi> 一
<iGnome> hymnusalae: 你想像蛮丰富
<fanzeyi> 咦 奇怪 为什么我/msg NickServ没反应……
<hymnusalae> iGnome, ……
<iGnome> fanzeyi: 带上 help
<fanzeyi> 带了……
<fanzeyi> 我输入/help也没反应
<iGnome> 那你啥烂客户端
<fanzeyi> irssi
<iGnome> 那要另外开一个小窗口
<fanzeyi> ...
<fanzeyi> 我在fedora上面都不用的……
<iGnome> 来用opera吧
<fanzeyi> 学校电脑太卡 开个浏览器就卡的不行了
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: irssi最好是吧那个写在脚本里
<iGnome> 小的浏览器有surf
<fanzeyi> ok 我去试试 什么核心的……
<iGnome> 这，不知道
<leaveboy> /bye
<fanzeyi> 其实我一般都直接用 lynx的……
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 那比w3m好？
<leaveboy> msg NickServ identify       ▒│
<fanzeyi> 没用过w3m ……
<leaveboy> │<password>
<leaveboy> w3m 是啥
<iGnome> 搜索嘛
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你算老几
<leaveboy> 老二
<ofan> orz..
<fanzeyi> 算了。。surf居然登录google不能
<Kandu> 呃， lug 聚會，為什麼都帶上電腦呢？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 去当苦力写代码
<Kandu> 那這次 gtug 聚會，我該不該帶上電腦呢？
<iGnome> lerosua: jyf1987 每天都一阵阵的发疯。为啥。
<fanzeyi> 哎 各种羡慕…… 郑州都没聚会……
 * Kandu 沒參加過聚會，無經驗。求指導
<lerosua> iGnome:  这一直是我研究的课题，可一直没啥进展。
<lerosua> Kandu: 不带电脑，一堆宅男，能有啥玩
 * MaskRay 参加聚会无经验，求指导
<Kandu> lerosua: 那我帶 nds 好嘛
<fanzeyi> ls
<fanzeyi> sorry..
<MaskRay> shlug 我就是看到人家三俩个讨论，自己凑不进去
<Router2> 有人在用gtmess登MSN么
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你就是个哈儿
<calebot> 哈ㄦ: HAL?
<jyf1987> calebot: 看来你不知道四川话
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我記得一般說人250是說哈兒，不過不知道本意和棒子有沒有關系……
<MaskRay> firefox 复制文本效率太低了吧？
<Moxisi> ?
<fanzeyi> 额 怎么把 终端前面的 fanzeyi@a123456-desktop:~$ 这样 改成fedora那样子的……
<fanzeyi> [fanzeyi@xxx ~］这样= =
<Moxisi> 瓦片是什么东西
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi, 設置你的 PS1
<MaskRay> Moxisi: tiling wm
<fanzeyi> 我去研究下……
<Moxisi> 哦，谢谢
<leaveboy> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\e[0;32m\]\u\[\e[m\]@\[\e[0;33m\]\h\[\e[m\]:\w\$
<leaveboy> fanzeyi: 直接终端 PS1=\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\e[0;32m\]\u\[\e[m\]@\[\e[0;33m\]\h\[\e[m\]:\w\$
<leaveboy> 自己改改就行
<fanzeyi> = =我似乎应用的是没有color设置的
<fanzeyi> 正在改  看到.bashrc里面有个判断是  if [ "$color_prompt" = yes ]; then  然后应用的是else里面的
<leaveboy> 前几天我在我用的是[033这种终端改变，但这种不是0宽度的
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi, 那你就兩個都加就是了。
<fanzeyi> 恩……
<leaveboy> 其实主要是 \u:\h \W \$
<fanzeyi> 恩 看到文档了
<leaveboy> \u 用户 其他的都是自己加的
<leaveboy> 我感觉ubuntu的还不错
<fanzeyi> 额 有点长…………我是小屏幕……
<leaveboy> 那把\W去掉就是啦
<MaskRay> 分两行吧
<leaveboy> 么次都那么长
<fanzeyi> ...改成\W就行了……
<fanzeyi> 只显示basename就好多了
<fanzeyi> 分行太难受了……
<leaveboy> 直接一个$最好
<MaskRay> http://imagebin.org/142093
<fanzeyi> 给\h去掉
<fanzeyi> MaskRay: 这是啥……
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 字体很好
<leaveboy> 球字体
<jyf1987> http://www.douban.com/event/13548019/   想来我们公司的看下
<fanzeyi> ... jyf在果壳啊…………
<fanzeyi> 替我膜拜下M67牛……
<jyf1987> fanzeyi: 咋？
<leaveboy> 果壳是干啥的
<fanzeyi> leaveboy: 科学松鼠会办的网站
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 这么跟你说吧 豆瓣是文艺青年集散地 我们那是 理性青年集散地
<iGnome> 就是乌龟壳
<roylez> jyf1987: 提供19寸双显不？
<jyf1987> iGnome: 总比乌龟好
<jyf1987> roylez: 我现在22寸双屏
<jyf1987> 不过这个仅限研发部
<roylez> jyf1987: ...
<iGnome> 乌龟壳里面的，才是乌龟啊。逻辑
<leaveboy> jyf1987: 哦
<jyf1987> iGnome: 乌龟
<NoIE> jyf1987: 发一张照片，谢谢。
<leaveboy> jyf1987: 哥哥搞嵌入式的
<fanzeyi> jyf1987: 招高中生不
<jyf1987> fanzeyi: 你能来就成
<fanzeyi> = = 算了 我妈肯定不让……
<jyf1987> NoIE: 不好发 手机拍不了微距 我靠墙的
<fanzeyi> 走了 吃饭去……
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 可以去diy站做实习编辑
<leaveboy> 。。。
<NoIE> jyf1987: 我也是用手机拍的，让大家 看看效果吧。
<fanzeyi> http://imagebin.org/142096
<leaveboy> 待遇
<iGnome> 不研究了。放弃。非人类思维。
<jyf1987> 我来拍一个
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> 吃饭
<leaveboy> awesomehttp://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82894
<jyf1987> NoIE: 我拍了一张
<leaveboy> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82894
<NoIE> jyf1987: 我想看。
<jyf1987> wait
<leaveboy> genieliu: ipv6
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82895  NoIE
<NoIE> 呵呵，感觉不错。
<leaveboy> 键盘和我的台式机一样
<jyf1987> 本来就是台式机 有啥不一样的
<leaveboy> 我说键盘
<jyf1987> 有啥差别
<leaveboy> 键盘一样
<Moxisi> 没有
<calebot> http://www.matrix67.com/blog/archives/4212 # 漫话中文分词算法
<ofan> jyf1987: 这是你工作的地方?
<jyf1987> ofan: 是阿
<ofan> 双屏挺爽..
<jyf1987> 三屏更爽
<leaveboy> 还可以
<genieliu> openSUSE开机有声音，但是开网页看视频没声音，有人这样么？
<jyf1987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/herBGkvxnLp    ofan 看这个我家里三屏的
<jyf1987> 三台都开着ubuntu
<NoIE> 好羡慕
<ofan> 额
<jyf1987> 有什么好羡慕的 三台加起来都买不了一台苹果入门机
<NoIE> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82896
<leaveboy> 没有小红点
<Moxisi>   ？
<leaveboy> NoIE: 这是什么
<leaveboy> 旋转双屏？
<NoIE> leaveboy: 我家的显示器，不会旋转，是我拿胶条粘成这样的。
<leaveboy> NoIE: 哦！！！！！！
<leaveboy> NoIE: 还是个高科技
<ofan> 哥就一个14'笔记本屏
<leaveboy> 我的也是14寸的
<leaveboy> 很想买一个t系列的本子
<ofan> jyf1987: 你们公司招不招c++的..
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 目前不招
<ofan> oh~
<leaveboy> 云帆兄：你比我胖
<ofan> fcitx老是打不出标点符号是怎么回事...
<NoIE> ofan: 什么符号？
<ofan> NoIE: 有时候中文模式下 各种符号都打不了
<NoIE> ofan: ‘’“”，。［］·——？《》；：
<jyf1987> leaveboy: 额 我本来就是胖子 怎么现在人人网匿名的页面也显示主人信息了
<ofan> NoIE: 有时候突然就大不了,得重启
<kenifanying> dell 的latitude E4610跟thinkpad t410哪个好些？
<leaveboy> 看到你的头像了
<leaveboy> 发现一个奇怪的问题
<leaveboy> awesome 输入法的语言栏在第一个窗口可以拖动，其他窗口不可一
<leaveboy> 睡觉了
<ofan> 使用Gmail的倾向于是18-34岁之间受过大学教育的男性、无宗教信仰、单身、政治倾向自由，
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你那个可以树起来的屏幕是什么牌子的
<NoIE> jyf1987: 三星，那个需要购买配套的支架才能旋转屏幕。
<NoIE> 我是直接将两台显示器用胶条粘在一起，然后折成一定的角度。
<Router2> NoIE: 我不喜欢三星的显示器，才给保一年
<jyf1987> NoIE: 原来如此
<NoIE> Router2: 凑合，我用的暂时还没出问题。
<kenifanying> ofan,何以见得？
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 人人网已经明确定位在实名制了，还在公安部备案了
<jyf1987> 我想买个显示器家里用 什么牌子的性价比比较好？
<Router2> NoIE: 我还是喜欢DELL一些比较经典的型号
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 人人一开始就是实名注册的阿 后来才放开的 我是开始的那批用户 连在几号楼他们都知道
<NoIE> jyf1987: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=296513
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<NoIE> [牢骚]有壁挂孔!=可以壁挂
<ofan> kenifanying: 往上看的... 调查
<ofan> 网上
<roylez> MaskRay: 说了半天，你那神马字体？
<jyf1987> NoIE: 现在显示器不用1k吧
<NoIE> jyf1987: 好像是的。
<kenifanying> ofan,周围邮箱用的多的还是QQ邮箱，因为现在很多人其实都很少用邮箱了，那个又是绑定的……
<NoIE> jyf1987: 当时买三星是因为她的边框比较窄。
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 而且人人网还有个有点恐怖的情况：帐户无法真正的删除，需要的时候就可以恢复
<ofan> kenifanying: qq那基本不算邮箱
<Router2> jyf1987: 推荐DELL U2311H
<roylez> kenifanying: 呆鹅电脑吧。我在公司用的T410，没什么好
<ofan> 只是有个收信发信功能,比起gmail差多了
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 这个我知道
<jyf1987> Router2: 多少钞票
<jyf1987> 我其实不想买屏幕 额
<jyf1987> 就买个主机拿来用
<kenifanying> ofan,是没错……只是现在用邮箱的人越来越少了……动不动就QQ，飞信
<jyf1987> 不过考虑到玩游戏 还是得有个屏幕
<kenifanying> ofan,我的gmail,基本是一些邮件列表……
<Router2> jyf1987: 大概在1K3
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 如果像我这样扔掉 QQ 的想和人家联系，有时还真只有叫人家用 QQ 邮箱才行
<kenifanying> roylez,除了戴尔latitude e系列的外，还有什么推荐的没？
<roylez> kenifanying: 呆鹅机器没用过，我只是觉得T410不值
<calebot> Colin-shzsc: 手机不行么？
<Router2> jyf1987: IPS面板，非普通TN能比得了的
<ofan> kenifanying: 差不多,不过gmail和google docs,canlendar之类的结合的很好,很实用
<jyf1987>  Router2你这不是坑我么 我要那么好的干嘛？
<kenifanying> Colin-shzsc,给QQ用户发邮件的话我一般用gmail，都是数字开头的邮箱，很恶心……
<jyf1987> 我又不是搞美术设计的
<kenifanying> ofan,我用过的邮箱最喜欢的就是gmail了：-）
<Colin-shzsc> calebot: 手机那是另外一回事，我指的是网上联系
<ofan> kenifanying: 现在支持很多插件了..
<Colin-shzsc> 我自己用的当然是 gmail
<Router2> jyf1987: 你实际看了效果就知道了，目前IPS这价格已经比以前那差价便宜得多了
<MaskRay> lowriter subscript 有什么快捷键。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 当然如果对方有 gmail 的话我会叫对方加 gtalk
<jyf1987> Router2: 你要考虑我是租房子住的人 那个桌子已经放不下大屏幕了 我就搞个一般的屏幕来用用
<kenifanying> ofan,写错了，给QQ发信一般直接QQ邮箱……不喜欢自己的Gmail发件箱一大堆数字开头的帐号
<jyf1987> Colin-shzsc: 不需要你主动加 现在只要有发过邮件的 自动加到gtalk的
<Router2> jyf1987: 那你还不如买个大点屏的本呢，不比台式机搬家时候方便
<Colin-shzsc> jyf1987: 是么？我火星了？……
<ofan> 有米有人用eclipse+pydev,能不能用eclipse内置的浏览器启动gae dev server?
<ofan> kenifanying: oh.. 可以过滤掉
<kenifanying> roylez,thinkpad T系列跟x系列还是很有口碑的，不知道t410跟t410i有什么区别？现在哪个系列定位于原来的R系列？
<NoIE> dell 一体机，预装linux。
<kenifanying> NoIE,你说哪一款？
<flay> xbindkeys -mk下按win+r返回两行 这个是怎么回事啊 我指定执行xterm -e screen 按了之后屏幕一闪而过啊
<jyf1987> Router2: 性价比不如台式机高
<jyf1987> Router2: 买个matx的板子配的台式机 也很方便
<Router2> jyf1987: 小板子的性能也就一般了吧，本可以考虑某些高配的二手，性价比就不错了
<NoIE> kenifanying: Vostro 成就320一体机英特尔®奔腾双核处理器E5700Linux2GB DDR3 1333MHz250GB SATA 3.0Gb/s19" 宽屏LCD显示器
<NoIE> 8X DVD+/-RW1年下一工作日上门服务原价：4349元优惠价：RMB3,749。
<NoIE> 戴尔的销售人员发到我的邮箱里的，不知真伪。
<kenifanying> NoIE，Vostro是dell低端商务机系列……
<NoIE> kenifanying: 高端的都不装linux。。。
<kenifanying> NoIE,自己安装呗
<Router2> NoIE: DELL是这样的，如果你买过他们的东西，对于老客户打800电话找销售代表，能给你比DELL网上卖的价格还低
<roylez> kenifanying: x系列我用过x32，在当年还算厚道。而今T410的质量，呵呵
<NoIE> kenifanying: 我怕非预装linux的电脑中的网卡触摸板驱动有问题。
<jyf1987> Router2: 扯淡吧 我想上4个4G内存 哪个本可以？
<kenifanying> NoIE,预装也只是ubuntu,我要用debian的话还是得自己弄过
<Router2> roylez: 我这儿还在用着x32
<NoIE> Router2: 是的。
<roylez> kenifanying: 现在的T系列，可以当以往的R系列了吧
<kenifanying> NoIE,一般不会有问题
<roylez> Router2: 介不介意再买一台？
<Router2> jyf1987: HP 6930P
<jyf1987> Router2: 多少钞票？
<kenifanying> roylez,现在还除了E跟sl，thinkpad的名声都快败坏了
<Router2> jyf1987: 这具体的我不清楚，好像不算便宜了，很经典的高端本
<jyf1987> Router2: 那不就是了 哥哥我没钱 有钱我直接买nv那个超级计算机了
<jyf1987> 1w usd 额
<roylez> jyf1987: 你干嘛不说买watson
<jyf1987> roylez: 那个不是一个价
<jyf1987> roylez: 1w usd是我能盼到的
<Router2> NoIE: 320这机子我帮别人订过。先是有人自己DELL网站上订的。没多长时间我帮人订，看了京东的价格也不低。后打DELL800找销售代表，去掉WIN7的系统，加到三年售后，加个小音箱。最后价格比之前别人那个还便宜点
<jyf1987> 1w usd = 65k 额
<roylez> 对于有钱人，1w和100w都是一个价
<jyf1987> 我一年不吃不喝也可以买
<NoIE> Router2: 呵呵，win 还可以去掉，真好。
<roylez> NoIE: 我的笔记本买回来是ubuntu
<kenifanying> Router2,比较喜欢dell的一点就是比较便宜，在网上可以直接买……不像thinkpad,得面对村子里面的JS
<Router2> NoIE: 机器来的时候上面是个SUSE，还带张盘呢。很容易就给干掉装了个DELL OEM的XP。齐了～
<NoIE> roylez: 我的也是。
<wangyu> 什么笔记本？
<jyf1987> 有没有 mini-itx可以上 强大cpu的么
<Router2> kenifanying: 同样配置找销售代表更便宜
<kenifanying> Router2,蒽，dell这点很好……
<kenifanying> 支持i3支持硬件虚拟化不？
<Router2> kenifanying: 村里太黑，我之前买2209去村里转了半天。最后还是我之前做渠道那家最便宜。
<kenifanying> Router2,上周陪同学出去，同学被转型，黑了1000多……
<Router2> kenifanying: 可怜的孩子啊，没有确定目标去村别买东西的
<kenifanying> Router2,确定目标，然后去的时候，不听我说……没办法……
<Router2> kenifanying: 我买显示器那天，到早了，以前找的渠道那家还没开门。然后海龙和鼎好一通转到处问，最后还是找以前做渠道那家最实在。同样的东西价格真差不少。
<Router2> kenifanying: 村里那帮人太能忽悠了，你选的这不好那不好，要不就是没货什么的
<kenifanying> Router2,进村不做好功课的话都容易被忽悠，还有就是跟小白去的时候还得先给小白上好课，要不然小白被不听话被忽悠还得怪你……
<jyf1987> Router2: 额 你也在帝都么
<kenifanying> Router2,上周就被说成y460N-ITH显卡切换有问题被忽悠的……
<Router2> jyf1987: 4242
<jyf1987> Router2: 在帝都哪里？？北航？
<Router2> jyf1987: 我不是学生
<jyf1987> Router2: 你上次说你是甘肃的 做保安
<Router2> kenifanying: 我觉得进村在带小白的时候，小白就应该保持沉默
<Router2> jyf1987: 不会吧、、、那是别人吧
<kenifanying> Router2,是他买电脑，有的时候你也没办法……
<jyf1987> Router2: 那你呢
<Router2> jyf1987: linux SA
<jyf1987> Router2: 那你认识总代不 哪天带我去配个机器
<Router2> kenifanying: 先说好，他要不保持沉默就让他自己去
<calebot> 问题是 非小白 也会意见不同
<Router2> jyf1987: 总代不认识
<calebot> 比如俺是 amd 党人
<calebot> 有的人是 intel 党人
<jyf1987> Router2: 销售代理什么的呢
<jyf1987> calebot: 你是amd的？
<calebot> jyf1987: amd粉
 * calebot 痛恨 intel
<kenifanying> Router2,js开始说机器不好的时候，小白通常忍不住……
<Router2> jyf1987: 我就知道村里有家做DELL价格还不错
<jyf1987> calebot: 那 amd的iommu的问题解决了
<jyf1987> Router2: 额 我要装机 不要品牌的
<kenifanying> Router2,还是网上买好……
<Router2> kenifanying: 主要是小白说话太多，就容易让忽悠人的看出来。他们要是不说话，那帮人才会觉得你们很懂行，就不至于那么忽悠了
<kenifanying> Router2,蒽……
<Router2> kenifanying: 看什么东西，价格。我买DELL显示器的时候，拿的价格比京东上当时的价格还低
<jyf1987> Router2: 所以你得带我去
<jyf1987> Router2: 京东现在很黑了
<kenifanying> 现在amd的笔记本好少……
<jyf1987> calebot: 咋不说话？
<Router2> jyf1987: 攒机最好的方式，自己看好了，去村找家拿件，单拿，回家自己装
<kenifanying> 另外amd用A卡好还是配N卡有优势些？
<jyf1987> Router2: 对阿 我找不到谁家的最便宜阿 另外想买开核的 需要测
<calebot> jyf1987: 说啥？
<jyf1987> calebot: amd的io控制器性能问题阿
<calebot> jyf1987: 那 intel 的 sandy bridge 问题怎么说？
<Router2> jyf1987: 我以前去村里INTEL总代买东西的时候他们就说。村里做内存的，有的家专门做真的，有的专门做假的。有些村里不内行的都分不出来。
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 我不是intel粉 我就想问有没有解决 有解决 我就准备买这个
<jyf1987> Router2: 额 那我怎么办？
<calebot> jyf1987: 挑没问题的买就是鸟
<jyf1987> calebot: 不是有问题 是amd的io控制器性能比intel的低多了 额 重io的应用有点卡
<jyf1987> 我想装个机器做编译服务器用
<jyf1987> 很喜欢amd阵营的价格
<jyf1987> 又有点怕这个拖累 纠结
<linux-ff> ...
<oliver661> 内存水比较深，没信心的买内存最好还是jd或者xd吧
<linux-ff> 这里还真冷清
<oliver661> 村里的内存 尤其金士顿的 都是批过来自己贴标装箱的货
<linux-ff> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<oliver661> 日立的硬盘也是 不说村里 整个鼎好只有几家是顶级代理商
<jyf1987> calebot: 有人说 sb710的io有问题 一用硬盘就卡？
<calebot> 日立被 wd 买啦
<calebot> jyf1987: 我没注意最近的 chipset
<jyf1987> calebot: 那你用的是什么？
<calebot> jyf1987: 老机器了
<genieliu> irssi怎么设置忽略提示？
<San-Q> 我也想知道pidgin怎么设置忽略提示
<xrfang> 请教如何用regex匹配中文字符(utf8, java）
<leaveboy> hehe
<leaveboy> 这些人都不睡觉
<leaveboy> xrfang: /\(utf8\,jave\)/
<xrfang> leaveboy中文字符。
<xrfang> 我说的是，这个中文是utf8编码的，而且是java的程序
<leaveboy> xrfang: 哦～～
<leaveboy> 匹配“”之间的东西？
<flay1> 僵死进程怎么删掉 kill -9貌似也不行
<leaveboy> 试试 /"\w.\+\"
<calebot> flay1: kill -9 也死不掉的就不用理了
<leaveboy> flay1: reboot
<ofan> xrfang: [^\x00-\x7f]试试
<xrfang> ofan：我就是这么折腾的，是python代码大概可以，但java不行。现在我找到了，应该是：[\u4e00-\u9fa5]
<xrfang> unicode的
<flay1> 呵呵 搜索了一下 说只能通过杀父进程来干掉 发现父进程是evilwm 那就是要重启X了
<ofan> xrfang: java里都unicode额
<leaveboy> ofan: 可以
<xrfang> 对。
<calebot> flay1: xterm?
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不。。。
<calebot> flay1: wm 可以直接杀，不用重启 X 的
<leaveboy> xrfang: unicode和utf8只是编码的高低为倒置，[^\x7f-\x00]就可以
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<roylez> MaskRay: 字体
<cfy> MaskRay: 等下，我给你看道题目。不要走开:)
<flay1> 不是xterm 我再用xbindkeys 绑定快捷键 试了下killall -QUIT evilwm
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 整天游走
<MaskRay> roylez: ?
<MaskRay> leaveboy: ?
<calebot> flay1: xbindkeys 和 evilwm 啥关系…
<roylez> MaskRay: term字体
<calebot> flay1: evilwm 的子进程很少的
<cfy> MaskRay: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/0006.pdf
<MaskRay> roylez: Monaco + WenQuanYi Micro Hei
<cfy> MaskRay: 帮我看看，我觉得这道不是水题吧。。。
<xrfang> leaveboy, 虽然我外面传入的是utf8的编码（linux console应该是吧），但java里面好像就已经是unicode了？
<flay1> evilwm没提供绑定快捷键 我用xbindkeys来绑笔记本的快捷键 比如什么调音量的
<roylez> MaskRay: 我怎么看着不像Monaco？
<cfy> MaskRay: 有个人的解决代码 http://netalpha.javaeye.com/blog/333772
<MaskRay> roylez: 就是领袖的那一套配置
<^k^> ⇪ title: 杰哥私房题──填词 - netalpha的海外居所 - JavaEye技术网站
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样哪里有搜索了。。。。我郁闷。
<calebot> flay1: xbindkeys 不太可能是 evilwm 子进程啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且我提交了他的代码。还成功了。。。
<flay1> 我执行玩killall -QUIT evilwm后再进去后查的 前面那个xbindkeys就直接Z了
<leaveboy> xrfang: 啊！！
<calebot> cfy: 不是 pdf?
<flay1> 貌似还有fcitx也Z了
<flay1> 查的父进程也是evilwm
<xrfang> leaveboy, 不知我说的对不对，反正现在用了\u4e00-\u9fa5就可以匹配了
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 你的那个字体较什么名字半天不会赢啊
<calebot> flay1: 用啥查的？好奇怪的父子关系
<flay1> ps -ef
<calebot> flay1: evilwm 和 XIM 一点关系也没有
<calebot> flay1: ps ef?
<MaskRay> cfy: 题意太难理解了
<calebot> flay1: ps 有 - 和 没 - 不一样的
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 前面出去吃饭了
<flay1> ps -ef
<calebot> flay1: 用 ps ef 看看
<xrfang> 请问linux下面支持手写板输入中文吗？
<flay1> ps ef 输出一堆东西
<calebot> flay1: xterm 应该也不是 evilwm 子进程
<calebot> flay1: fcitx / xbindkeys 变 zombie 估计是别的原因
<cfy> MaskRay: 带着手机么？
<cfy> MaskRay:  qq有开么？
<MaskRay> roylez: 还真不是 Monaco
<MaskRay> cfy: 无 qq
<cfy> calebot: 学校的网站，估计内网所以我直接打印成pdf了。
<roylez> MaskRay: 那是神马
<cfy> MaskRay: 我打电话过来问问。。
<flay1> calebot: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82897
<calebot> cfy: 结果打印成 postscript 了
<cfy> calebot: 哦。。。失误XD
<calebot> cfy: google doc / libpdf.so 都无法识别…
<flay1> ps ef好像把我的环境变量都输出了
<calebot> flay1: 你要看 fcitx / xbindkeys 上面连的啥啊
<leaveboy> xrfang: 貌似一般的汉字就在这个范围
<xrfang> leaveboy, 是的。
<leaveboy> 我在csdn上看到 "[\\p{InCJK Unified Ideographs}&&\\P{Cn}]]"
<leaveboy> 不晓得你那可以不
<xrfang> 这个是什么玩意？
<xrfang> 我试试看
<flay1> pstree查看死掉的fcitx和xbindkeys确实是在evilwm下面 没死的不在
<calebot> flay1: 我觉得可能是 evilwm 的儿子死了，然后孙子黏了上来
<xrfang> leaveboy, 那个东西貌似不灵。
<leaveboy> Java 平台所支持
<leaveboy> Unicode 块名为 CJK Unified Ideogrpahs
<leaveboy> 那就是不支持这个东西
<flay1> 可能吧
<xrfang> 那你那个为什么是InCJK而不是直接的{CJK?
<xrfang> leaveboy, 古了怪了。{InCJK java是认识的，因为如果我写{CJK，它就出运行时错误了。
<MaskRay> roylez: xrdb -query | grep -i face 显示 xterm*faceName:    Monaco:bold:antialias=true...
<roylez> MaskRay: 是aur安装的monaco吗？文件名是神马
<leaveboy> xrfang: 这个没仔细研究过
<MaskRay> roylez: freebsd gentoo 下似乎都是这个显示效果
<cfy> MaskRay: 懂了，thx
<leaveboy> xrfang:  InCJK java 可以查找到吗
<roylez> MaskRay: http://imagebin.org/142106
<MaskRay> roylez: 找了一个 gvim 来测试字体，跟你的一样
<xrfang> leaveboy, 不好意思，我没查。不过倒是可以看一下，因为4e00-9f5a应该是中文吧，不知道ＪＫ是不是在这个区段
<calebot> xrfang: jk 和中文是重叠的
<xrfang> 哦，那就没有问题了。
<JuncoJet> 好久没上irc了，都忘记怎么用了
<calebot> big5 / gbk 里其实不少是和制汉字
<JuncoJet> hello 各位
<calebot> 日本鱼字旁的字比中国多多了
<xrfang> calebot, 刚才说的那个区段也是包括繁体汉字的，对吗
<calebot> xrfang: 对
<imadper> 同志们，想学linux编程，有没有比unix环境高级编程更入门些的书呀？
<calebot> xrfang: 不过不包括罕用汉字
<imadper> å­´
<xrfang> calebot, 嗯，问题不大。我还是做中文分词
<JuncoJet> calebot 原来不是机器人啊（捂脸
<calebot> JuncoJet: 是啊
<MaskRay> xrfang: 分词用什么算法？
<leaveboy> 这个字体是比较好看
<leaveboy> xrfang: 4e00-9f5a 现在肯定是够你用啦
<xrfang> MaskRay, 现在在paoding和IK中选一个，不过我都不是很满意，想自己开发一个。
<leaveboy> xrfang: 那个字库一时半回不会增加的
<xrfang> 中科院的那个由太复杂，不想抄它的，可能会借鉴一些思路。
<xrfang> leaveboy, 知道了。谢谢。你是研究这个的？学生还是工作了？:)
<MaskRay> roylez: http://kimag.es/view.php?i=65882277.jpg 对了吗？
<leaveboy> xrfang: 工作！之前看过一点关于这个刚面的东西
<flay1> leaveboy: 你用的哪个聊天工具？命令行下的
<roylez> MaskRay: 差不多，你喜欢全局bold？
<xrfang> 嗯。
<roylez> flay1: irssi
<leaveboy> flay1: finch
<leaveboy> flay1: irssi也在用，不过不能加入MSN和Gtalk
<MaskRay> roylez: 应该正常了吧：http://imagebin.org/142107
<flay1> 我也是finch
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是挑题目做的？
<flay1> 最大化finch还有个框框
<cfy> MaskRay: 做不同类型的题目么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 泛做。。
<roylez> MaskRay: 中文太小，monaco用的字号跟我的不太一样
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是只有50题么。。。
<leaveboy> flay1: 如果你把IRC窗口关掉，调出来是怎么搞得
<roylez> leaveboy: 起bitlbee服务
<cfy> MaskRay: http://netalpha.javaeye.com/blog/338152
<^k^> ⇪ title: 杰哥私房题──相邻数字的基数等比：确定进制 - netalpha的海外居所 - JavaEye技术网站
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似还是vim党。
<leaveboy> flay1: 最大化？有快捷键？
<cfy> MaskRay: 看效果图
<MaskRay> cfy: 动态规划和一些杂题吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。我还是先学习下动态规划先
<flay1> finch不是可以在buddy list里弄出来吗
<flay1> leaveboy: 我指的把xterm最大化
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> flay1: 我说的是窗口变化后
<MaskRay> cfy: 他用的是 :!./prog1，这个好像麻烦了些
<jyf1987> amd的驱动挫
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，他手动输入了数据
<leaveboy> 我试试bitlbee
<Evanescence> #color24 #color212 这种是不是TERM的256色 ？
<jyf1987> debian5下 X起不来了 这个怎么办？
<jyf1987> 如何重新配服务器？
<roylez> 改xorg
<jyf1987> 如何改？现在的xorg.conf里都没几个东西
<roylez> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jyf1987> 现在是开机就告诉我超出范围 X显示不了
<jyf1987> 只能在tty下搞
<jyf1987> 我已经装了 xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<jyf1987> 是不是 reconfigure一下就好了？
<jyf1987> 还是要重新换分辨率？
<roylez> 很好，看到你不能用那俩22寸屏，我相当满意...
<roylez> 先翻翻 xorg.1.log
<palomino|working> :o
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<roylez> 破马
<leaveboy> anyone here
 * MaskRay 更换 LSCOLORS http://kimag.es/view.php?i=97785544.jpg
<jyf1987> 是我领导的
<jyf1987> 我是ubuntu没问题
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...不理我了？
<palomino|working> 不是摸过啦 , roylez
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_=
<iGnome> take down palomino|working' tail
<iGnome> 啥好玩的
<palomino|working> = = , iGnome
<lolicon> .
<lolicon> ..
<lolicon> . . .
<palomino|working> .....秋猫?
<palomino|working> 变成lolicon了阿...
<lolicon> palomino|working: 。。
<MaskRay> xrfang: 谢谢，我还是写那个 MMSeg 吧，简单些
<xrfang> 我说啥了？谢谢我？
<MaskRay> xrfang: 我指分词
<xrfang> 哦。我只是实验了IK和ｐａｏｄｉｎｇ，两个都可以。我觉得ｍｍｓｅｇ不见得简单，除非你要用ｃｐｐ
<MaskRay> MMSeg 看上去挺简单的（我现在只知道这个）
<xrfang> 哦。我发现词库是关键。我比较了几个算法，词库不一样，结局也不一样，搞不清哪个算法好。
<MaskRay> 能说一下有哪些算法吗？（我只知道MMSeg，而且不会机器学习相关知识）
<xrfang> 我说的不是算法级别而是类库级别。算法级别不外乎正向最大、逆向最大等等。
<xrfang> 高级点的有ｈｈｍｍ、ｃｒｆ等。
<xrfang> 中科院的那个是ｈｈｍｍ
<flay> 好像要通过bitlbee在irssi中使用gtalk
<MaskRay> 分词是为了文本检索吗？
<roylez> lolicon: 猫球啥时候毕业阿？
<lolicon> 明年。。
<lolicon> 正在烦是留校还是到外面。。
<roylez> lolicon: 有兴趣来咱公司不？我等着拿推荐费呢
<lolicon> roylez: 打算读研呢~
<roylez> lolicon: 太浪费了吧
 * imadper 主席啥公司？
<lolicon> 。。。。
<xrfang> Mａ
<xrfang> MaskRay, 是的
<missing> lolicon: 不是才大二吗?球猫?
<lolicon> missing: 3..
<MaskRay> xrfang: 我那报告里现在能想到的就是 tr-idf 过滤掉一些高频词，然后把词聚类
<xrfang> MaskRay, 我对搜索也没太大研究，以前做分类，ｂａｙｅｓ比较熟悉。
<missing> lolicon: 时间真快...记得我刚来ubuntu那个时候还读高中呢
<xrfang> 我觉得用熵算法比较好。应该和ｔｆ／ｉｄｆ差不多
<lolicon> missing: 对啊。。
<MaskRay> 文本相似度怎么求比较好？
<roylez> imadper: ibm
<MaskRay> 还有词的相似度
<roylez> lolicon: 考虑下吧，我等着钱交房租呢
<missing> lolicon: 呵呵...也好,可以快点生仔了lol
<xrfang> MaskRay, 聚类算法就可以啊。你说词的相似度是什么意思？近义词？
<imadper> ro
<lolicon> missing: 没妹子生个毛
<missing> roylez: 主席看上球猫啥了?
<imadper> roylez: 在哪儿上班？
<imadper> roylez: 北京？
<roylez> imadper: 魔都
<missing> lolicon: 球猫也暴粗阿,很久没见你说女朋友了,上大学就散啦?
<imadper> roylez: 我嘞个去？？哪里？？！！
<lolicon> missing: 是啊
<xrfang> 有玩java的吗？JDK里面有没有现成的树数据结构的类？
<missing> lolicon: 呵呵,球猫那么帅,大把女孩子追吧,哈哈
<roylez> imadper: 突然来了个奥特曼阿
<lolicon> missing: 问题就在，俺不帅。。。
<roylez> lolicon: 猫球？？？
<MaskRay> xrfang: 比如两篇文章分别用 软件 和 軟體，或者其他近义词替换
<imadper> roylez: ...那你快跑吧，你打不过人家...
<lolicon> missing: 还是猥琐大叔的类型。。
<missing> lolicon: 哈哈,俺可看过你的相片哦...猥琐...咱比比看,哈哈
<xrfang> MaskRay, 这个却是不知。必须要有字典吧，不然你怎么解决？
<roylez> lolicon: 大叔控萝莉的梦想实现了一半了呢...
<MaskRay> xrfang: 那么假设知道了词相似度，如何求文本相似度
<xrfang> MaskRay, 这个我不知道。我们可以讨论一下，首先，你词的相似度怎么定义？
<xrfang> 第二文本的相似度怎么定义？
<xrfang> 你要有个标准才可以。
<MaskRay> xrfang: 私聊吧
<xrfang> ok
<wzssyqa> lolicon: 看见留校，还以为。。。
<lolicon> wzssyqa: ..........
<roylez> lolicon: 别想着留校控萝莉了，出来挣钞票吧
<wzssyqa> roylez: 你们那个造印钞机的厂子，给的介绍费还不少？
<wzssyqa> 点钞机？
<roylez> wzssyqa: 咱不造印钞机的
<missing> roylez: 造loli?
<missing> 给我一打,谢谢
<roylez> missing: æ­»mi
<wzssyqa> missing: 小心累死
<Gun^Rose> 我也要一打，行吗？
<missing> roylez: 呵呵,做啥的哦
<wzssyqa> 太多了真控不住
<missing> wzssyqa: 干吗,咱是君子,眼看手不动的
<Gun^Rose> 恩，咱就是看看
<wzssyqa> missing: 光哄也得累个半死吧
<jyf1987> 有没有人用ati显卡的？
<roylez> > 1+1
<missing> wzssyqa: 额,,,,你试好人阿,不会sm的,笨蛋
<wzssyqa> missing: 去初中小学呗
<Gun^Rose> 偶的笔记本是ati x1400
<^k^> roylez, 2
<missing> wzssyqa: 额...主席有就要...那些初中小学的不入流的
<wzssyqa> missing: sm也是个体力活吧
<Gun^Rose> 绝对的
<roylez> ^k^: (1..100).to_a.inject(&:+)
<imadper> jyf1987: 我
<Gun^Rose> 累死人不偿命的
<imadper> jyf1987: ati的
<missing> wzssyqa: 你绑起来就行了,哄什么阿...
<imadper> jyf1987: 4570
<roylez> > (1..100).to_a.inject(&:+)
<imadper> jyf1987: 移动版
<jyf1987> imadper: 恩 显卡怎么装的
<wzssyqa> missing: 叫的你不烦吗？
<Gun^Rose> 晕@@~
<imadper> jyf1987: 附加驱动呀
<wzssyqa> missing: 玩绳子也不轻松的
<jyf1987> 我已经装过了 为何是 no screen found呢
<wzssyqa> missing: 还得喂饭。。。
<missing> wzssyqa: 我臭袜子多的很
<^k^> roylez, 5050
<imadper> jyf1987: flgrx那个？
<jyf1987> aticonfig --list-adapters 也说么有adapters
<jyf1987> 恩
<roylez> > (1..100).to_a.inject(&:*)
<missing> wzssyqa: 几天喂一次就好了
<imadper> jyf1987: 没理由呀
<imadper> jyf1987: 笔电？
<^k^> roylez, 93326215443944152681699238856266700490715968264381621468592963895217599993229915608941463976156518286253697920827223758251185210916864000000000000000000000000
<wzssyqa> missing: 会出人命的
<missing> wzssyqa: 要的就是这样效果oooops
<jyf1987> imadper: 台式机
<wzssyqa> missing: 那你就离被sm不远了
 * roylez 基本确定现在是 ^k^ 是bot附身
<missing> 话说那个版本打包gnome 3比较好阿...ubuntu恐怕是没指望了
<missing> wzssyqa: 去....大吉利是
<wzssyqa> missing: fedora呗
<imadper> jyf1987: fglrx-amdcccle
<wzssyqa> missing: 这几天gnome3翻译测试
<missing> wzssyqa: 估计也就是fedora了,ubuntu咋连gnome-shell都不给进源了阿
<wzssyqa> missing: 因为debian那里还在exp里躺着呢
<missing> wzssyqa: 我前几天下载的gnome 3live cd试suse的
<imadper> jyf1987: 话说，你用的是ubuntu不？
<jyf1987> debian
<jyf1987> 装的是 fglrx-driver
<missing> wzssyqa: 这个ubuntu也是从deb拿包的阿...
<wzssyqa> missing: 前段时间是因为依赖的一个库有冲突，给暂时移除了
<missing> wzssyqa: 10.04都有阿
<wzssyqa> missing: 一直就是啊
<imadper> jyf1987: 要是不行那就试试amd官网的二进制驱动呗
<leaveboy> hehe
<missing> wzssyqa: 这个我以为ubunut会自己打包呢
<wzssyqa> missing: libmzjs 的问题
<wzssyqa> missing: 有的会
<missing> wzssyqa: 哦...看都beta了,想看看而已
<imadper> jyf1987: xorg-video-ati
<wzssyqa> missing: ppa里肯定有的
<leaveboy> bitlbee is work
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个包装了？
<missing> jyf1987: 开源不好吗?
<missing> wzssyqa: 没找着...
<missing> wzssyqa: 帮我找找咧
<imadper> jyf1987: xorg-video-radeon
<wzssyqa> missing: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<imadper> jyf1987: 我看了，我电脑上跟显卡有关的只有这几个包了...不行的话就去上amd的网站找驱动吧
<imadper> jyf1987: amd的网上有个bin的驱动，我试过，不会用，于是直接进不了x了...
<missing> wzssyqa: 没有lucid的...我的11.04前些日子干掉了...
<roylez> > Dir['/proc/*']
<wzssyqa> missing: 这个依赖太多，
<wzssyqa> missing: lucid不太可能了吧
<missing> wzssyqa: 什么不可能,gnome-shell10.04就有的阿
<wzssyqa> missing: 嗯，各种依赖变化很大的吧
<missing> wzssyqa: 试阿...好像10.04的gtk3不是原生的样子的,哎,升级11.04咩
<wzssyqa> missing: 你试试复制到自己ppa重新编译下
<missing> wzssyqa: 你杀了我吧...我哪里会...
<missing> 我宁愿升级11.04
<wzssyqa> missing: view packages details
<wzssyqa> missing: 纯web操作
<missing> wzssyqa: 那你干吗不来...我都没做过...哪里知道这些阿...我试伸手党阿
<wzssyqa> missing: 我一直是u+1的，我捣鼓那玩意干啥
<missing> wzssyqa: u+1试啥?
 * microcai 该死的 cups ! TMD 就是用彩色墨水给我打黑色！！！ 狗日的
<wowotou> hello every,I am new here,I need help, how to display Chinese in Ubuntu server
<wzssyqa> missing: ubuntu+1 测试版
<leaveboy> wowotou: install languge  汉字
<missing> wzssyqa: ....我out了...
<missing> wowotou: 你是窝窝头?
 * imadper 这货还好意思说自己是新来的？？？
<imadper> wowotou: are you wowoto？
<wowotou> no
<wzssyqa> missing: 嗯，反正已经比较稳定了，升级就升级嘛
<missing> wzssyqa: 嗯,可以考虑,星期六beta2编译好我就上
<wzssyqa> missing: 欢迎
 * microcai 救命啊！
<wzssyqa> missing: 这就beta2了？
<missing> wzssyqa: 呵呵,等着收我的尸吧,哈哈
<missing> wzssyqa: 不是3.9beta2吗?
<wzssyqa> missing: 不知道
<wzssyqa> missing: 从来没关心过这些
<missing> wzssyqa: 刚才看到的,应该是吧?
<missing> 我试刚才去搜索看到的
<wzssyqa> missing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<wzssyqa> missing: 你搞错了
<missing> wzssyqa: 我说的是gnome 3
<wzssyqa> missing: 哦
<missing> 好了,出去转转装x,8
<leaveboy> lsls
<leaveboy> ls
<wowotou> 大家好，server上面的汉字很难弄啊，半天才搞好
<wowotou> 请问下，在ubuntu server上面编译最新的内核的时候，最后的一步将grub已经更新了，但是重启之后，在grub选项里面还是看不见最新的内核，怎么回事。
<flay> irssi是不是每次只能进一个频道啊
<jyf1987> 没这事
<leaveboy> flay: 不是的
<leaveboy> 可以进好个
<flay> 那怎么切换啊
<leaveboy> alt + 1 2 3 4 5 5
<flay> 我怎么发现好像数据都在一起出来的
<leaveboy> [Act: 2,4,5]
<leaveboy> 代表你那个窗口有新消息
<hceasy> 想把linux安装到手机上，可能吗？
<Gun^Rose> 有人干过，不过要手机支持才行
<leaveboy> 可以的
<wowotou> 装到手机得针对这个手机的硬件实现底层实现，内核本身可以精简下
 * microcai 除非是支持  VM 的cpu
<wowotou> quit
<basncy> open给mmap映射的文件A，在关闭后不能再次read吗？
<lolicon> 关闭了怎么 read 。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 看邮件。断啥
<tenzu> firefox4.0竟然在这个时候发布了
<NoIE> tenzu: 真的假的？
<imadper> tenzu: 正式版？？？
<imadper> tenzu: 之前的插件能继续使用不？
<imadper> 重点你都没说呀~
<tenzu> NoIE: win7里刚升级完
<imadper> tenzu: 正式版？？
<tenzu> imadper: 我装了noscript, firegesture，xmarks，一直没问题
<wecing> NoIE: hi~
<NoIE> wecing: 你好
<imadper> tenzu: ：Firefox 火狐浏览器 3.6.15
<imadper> 2011年3月8日最新发布 简体中文版
<imadper> tenzu: 好吧，坐等1104~
<iGnome> cfy: shock shock
<tenzu> imadper: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=320789  我的回复里有图
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - firefox4已经发布
<microcai> tenzu: 怎么可能
<iGnome> tenzu: 稳定不。加了7,8个插件后，大概相当于op的功能。要这样测试。
<roylez> tenzu: 真的煮的？
<iGnome> 熟的。估计是
<netsnail> android系统为什么没有ipad的ios快啊
<iGnome> 都不快吧
<microcai> netsnail:  因为那是 Linux
<microcai> netsnail:  怎么快的起来
<missing> iGnome: 啥熟了?我肚子饿了
<edison0354> happyaron: 还在？？！！！！
<iGnome> 我也饿了
<edison0354> netsnail: 你比硬件了吗？
<edison0354> iGnome: 减肥
<missing> iGnome: 老婆在家做饭了没有?
<Evanescence> awesome 的theme。lua主题文件里的背景图片一定要是符合屏幕尺寸的吗？
<iGnome> 丫丫的，这么关心啊
<brianzhao> 刚刚吃了三文治和喝了咖啡
<brianzhao> 下午茶时间有点晚
<missing> iGnome: 身为小三,老婆不煮我来煮,哈哈
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 拉伸吗
<Evanescence> lev
<iGnome> 妖怪
<netsnail> 看来开源在这上面没有优势啊
<iGnome> cfy: nnnnnnnd
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 恩
<netsnail> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136835.htm
<tenzu> microcai: iGnome roylez 我没骗人啊
<iGnome> netsnail: 安猪哪里叫开源
<netsnail> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136661.htm
<tenzu> arch里去升级一把看看
<iGnome> tenzu: 没说你骗人，问你稳定不
<tenzu> iGnome: 之前一直用的B13 B14，挺好啊
<Evanescence> leaveboy: awesome的awebg可以自动让图片适合屏幕吗？
<missing> iGnome: 下载绿色版的,很好阿,什么稳定...beta7 8就已经很好了
<tenzu> iGnome: arch里我一直用的firefox-nightly，也没什么问题
<leaveboy> 没用awebg
<iGnome> 裸体的fx，还可以，加了插件的，就难说了。
<leaveboy> E
<missing> tenzu: ppa的daily build就不行,偶尔出问题的
<iGnome> 可裸体的fx，嘛用都没。
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 用fh
<netsnail> arch 不要随便升级 容易出问题
<netsnail> 跟gentoo一样
<roylez> tenzu: 公司网又抽了，打不开你那图
<happyaron> iGnome: adblock就行了
<iGnome> roylez: 去搞定网管吧
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 在rc。lua里面？ 怎么用？
<lainme> iGnome: opera里你用书签工具栏不
<roylez> tenzu: 是真的发布了吗？给个ftp的下载地址吧
<tenzu> roylez: 正式版，win7里的，我正在用
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 我看看
<iGnome> happyaron: 要和op功能相当后，再说嘛
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯，在。
<roylez> tenzu: win7...给个linux i686的
<iGnome> lainme: 不用
<happyaron> iGnome: op就是自己集成一堆垃圾，除了浏览之外其实用处都不大。
<iGnome> 有speeddial和nickname啊。 lainme
<missing> happyaron: 赞
<iGnome> happyaron: 很大的哦。
<tenzu> roylez: 还没进aur，不知道自动升级行不行
<lainme> iGnome: 不够我用。op的书签工具栏很傻
<iGnome> 几乎没用过工具栏
<missing> lainme: speeddial就够了...
<edison0354> happyaron: Gnome3.0界面相当垃圾啊……
<missing> edison0354: 要慢慢习惯哈,哈哈
<happyaron> edison0354: 木有实验过
<iGnome> 烂哈皮。又不用熟悉。不知道好处。
<iGnome> nickname更快啊。 missing
<roylez> tenzu: 你从哪里下的，把ftp给我
<edison0354> happyaron: 看截图了
<tenzu> roylez: win7里自动升级
<happyaron> o
<imadper> 哈哈~
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<missing> tenzu: 什么也用win 7了?
<tenzu> roylez: b12开始一路升上来的
<oliver661> 目前教育网还没推送升级通知……
<edison0354> oliver661: 这个和教育网没关系啊
<tenzu> missing: 嗯嗯，论文写完了，好几个软件在win7下也能运行了
<iGnome> tenzu: 给我一个精简版本的win7吧。
<lainme> missing: speeddial设置到最多也只能覆盖我最常用的...用过一段op，有时候只能靠地址栏历史输网址
<happyaron> roylez: linux上也能自动升级
<tenzu> iGnome: 哥用的正版
<missing> tenzu: 我试好多不能运行,正好可以不理,哈哈
<imadper> firefox的daily build应该是最新的了吧？
<iGnome> tenzu: 小孩子别乱说。@@
<roylez> happyaron: 我没用4rc之类的
<missing> lainme: 那工具栏也放不了几个阿,书签算了
<happyaron> roylez: 非常稳定。
<oliver661> 是说FF4吧…教育网好像走的独立更新服务，我在用3
<leaveboy> Evanescence: theme.wallpaper_cmd         = { "feh --bg-scale  /usr/share/awesome/themes/sky/sky-background.png" }
<oliver661> 什么东西升级都慢半拍
<tenzu> iGnome: 我这儿真的是正版
<iGnome> leaveboy: 用habak吧
<leaveboy> Evanescence: /usr/share/awesome/themes/sky/theme.lua
<Router2> 谁有好点的irssi使用教程啊，扔个给我吧...
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 在theme.lua or rc.lua ?
<iGnome> tenzu: 知道你牛皮
<Evanescence> leaveboy: thanks
<lainme> tenzu: 用了ppa里的firefox4字体比mozilla提供的好多了，和ff3差不多，似乎有字体渲染的patch
<leaveboy> Router2: /help
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 是的
<Router2> leaveboy: 我倒～正在它官网看document
<tenzu> iGnome: 不是我买的，只不过是dell的品牌机，不需要刷bios而已
<leaveboy> Evanescence: 壁纸在theme。lua
<iGnome> tenzu: 破解一个给我吧
<tenzu> lainme: 我还真没因为字体头痛过
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 谢了
<tenzu> iGnome: 你以为我是ylmf啊
<leaveboy> Router2: /help就够啦
<iGnome> 以为
<oliver661> win7刷SLIC无敌……
<Router2> leaveboy: 我想大概先看一下怎么用，然后具体点的再慢慢看就行了
 * edison0354 专家称87%网瘾患者缺乏父爱 可考虑进行电击治疗
<edison0354> oliver661: +10086
<iGnome> 等到win8。再说
<happyaron> edison0354: 先点击一下那砖家？
<oliver661> edison0354: 正版阿速死路过表示SLIC2.1才是正道
<edison0354> oliver661: 我是lenovo的SLIC2.1
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 评论是先让砖家自己电JJ……
<missing> lainme: 最新版的speed dial似乎可以无限的,你试试,
<happyaron> edison0354: 哈哈
<missing> 我的什么加都有一个空白的,很讨厌
<oliver661> ……现在狂刷FF的检查更新不止……
<oliver661> 下楼取被子去
<iGnome> missing: F4吧
<missing> 啥?
<iGnome> 按
<roylez> happyaron: 下载也会断，我想杀人
<happyaron> roylez: 去吧
<happyaron> roylez: 用aria2/axel这种东西下吧
<iGnome>  ⡷⢾ ⡇ ⢎⡑ ⢎⡑ ⡇⢸ ⡷⢾ ⡇⢸ ⡎⠑ ⣇⣸
<iGnome>  ⠇⠸ ⠇ ⠢⠜ ⠢⠜ ⠣⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠣⠔ ⠇⠸
<missing> iGnome: 我说的试快速拨号阿...
<iGnome> 你f4里面去搜索，一样嘛
<missing> iGnome: 不喜欢按键盘~~~我除了打字都是用鼠标的...
<Gun^Rose> firefox4速度比chrome如何？
 * edison0354 chromium的speed dial飘过
<happyaron> Gun^Rose: 不差
<missing> Gun^Rose: 快很多
<happyaron> edison0354: firefox想要啥都有 lol
<iGnome> edison0354: 那个，抄得很差
<Gun^Rose> 给力啊！
<iGnome> happyaron: 我想要自定义邮件菜单
<iGnome> 右键
<happyaron> iGnome: 不用那垃圾东西，我用mutt
<happyaron> iGnome: 哦，firefox可以
<happyaron> 插件
<leaveboy> ^_^
<oliver661> 依然没有final一丁点消息……
<edison0354> happyaron: ff的speed dial不喜欢
<happyaron> edison0354: 随便写一个
<iGnome> 太多要求了。
<happyaron> edison0354: xul就是一个虚拟机，哈哈
<iGnome> 作好事的罗
<Gun^Rose> 今天闲得，装了个ubuntu字体，我是10.04，默认没有这个字体，感觉还挺有味道的
<iGnome> 插一身的洞
<roylez> happyaron: firefox 4检查更新的按钮在哪里？
<missing> Gun^Rose: 英文字体有啥好折腾的
<missing> roylez: aabout菜单
<happyaron> roylez: about菜单
<Gun^Rose> 看着好玩一些
<happyaron> roylez: 你打开时它就会自动检查
<missing> Gun^Rose: 没啥吸引人的地方,很中庸
<Gun^Rose> missing: 恩，就是当桌面、程序字体用，我觉的还算凑活，比默认的活泼些
<missing> Gun^Rose: 嗯,反正不是很有特色啦
<leaveboy> 怎么拼比-！-
<leaveboy> 屏蔽
<roylez> tenzu: 怎么把那菜单栏搞掉？
<Gun^Rose> missing: 恩
<MaskRay> iGnome: miss u much 怎么发的？
<Gun^Rose> missing: 我用浪漫雅黑和这个ubuntu做了个搭配，挺有意思
<Gun^Rose> missing: 是浪漫雅圆
<missing> Gun^Rose: 浪漫亚黑的英文我非常不喜欢
<missing> 英文都一样的
<missing> 不好看
 * edison0354 文泉驿微米黑
<Gun^Rose> missing: 我英文用ubuntu，中文用浪漫雅圆
 * MaskRay 求字体
<Gun^Rose> missing: 等宽字体用monaco，呵呵，挺热闹的
<missing> Gun^Rose: 我用lucida console,monoco有点大
<quanru> 怎么改empathy字体大小啊
<Gun^Rose> missing: 是，我只在emacs里用monaco，是大
<Colin-shzsc> missing: Inconsolata，宽度正好是汉字的一半
<missing> Gun^Rose: 字体大了终端占桌面地方大,所以我不喜欢的
<Gun^Rose> missing: 对，控制台也用了，还凑活吧，不费眼
<missing> Colin-shzsc: 主要试要好看
<missing> 我看看先
<Colin-shzsc> missing: 是一个模仿微软 Consolas 的字体
<oliver661> edison0354	文泉驿微米黑 +1
<missing> Colin-shzsc: 哦,consolas我不是太喜欢的
<MaskRay> Gun^Rose: ZhunYuan,浪漫雅圆:style=Regular
<Colin-shzsc> 我不喜欢用版权上可能会有问题的字体
<oliver661> FF中国首页的图片全都已经换成FF4的了
<Colin-shzsc> 所以那些改出来的圆体雅黑还有苹果 Hiragino 神马的我统统无视
<Colin-shzsc> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/128984/178431
<Colin-shzsc> 只是分享，不是我翻译的
<Colin-shzsc> 小 k 又打盹了？
<missing> Colin-shzsc: 我..只要我喜欢...lucid console不是免费的吧
<Colin-shzsc> missing: Inconsolata 是开源的，所以我用
<roylez> happyaron: mozilla的“setup sync”，是不是要干掉xmarks？？
<tenzu> roylez: 那玩意儿我经常连不上
<roylez> tenzu: ok
<missing> Colin-shzsc: ubuntulo1 自带的都是开源的吧?
<roylez> tenzu: pentadactyl rules!
<missing> tenzu: 你也链接不上?我的经常错误,烦死
<oliver661> xmarks已经起死回生了
<wiiw> Colin-shzsc: 跟ubuntu关系不大的标题, 小k是不取的
<MaskRay> pentadactyl with emacs bindings rules
<tenzu> missing: 我觉得xmarks更靠谱
<Colin-shzsc> wiiw: 原来如次，I see...
<pocoyo> 不是有 sync吗？
<missing> tenzu: 给墙了,以前,然后又要死要活的,一开始都是用这个的阿
<Gun^Rose> 现在的ubuntu真的挺好用啊，想起arch就发愁
<pocoyo> tenzu: missing 我靠。居然有人管理不显示ip .... 咋回事？
<Gun^Rose> 显示ip不如显示rp...
<pocoyo> 人都消失了？
<missing> pocoyo: 哪里?
<pocoyo> missing: 版猪活动记录。
<missing> pocoyo: 那个版主?
<Gun^Rose> 一说要显示一下rp，都跑了！
<tenzu> 我这儿现在连不上论坛，超慢
<Gun^Rose> 这rp!
<pocoyo> missing: 神，驴大，三八
<missing> pocoyo: 估计都是神的子民lol
<pocoyo> 活见鬼
<missing> ipv6?
<missing> 加密端口?
<pocoyo> missing: 就他仨哪弄ipv6去？
<missing> pocoyo: 鬼知道,理他干吗
<pocoyo> tenzu: 拉个网通宽带。速度不错。 给我都浪费了 也不下载毛片。
<missing> pocoyo: 赶紧利用阿
<Gun^Rose> 带宽多少？
<pocoyo> 4M
<Gun^Rose> 哇～！羡慕嫉妒恨哪！
<pocoyo> 折合算下来。500K 下载速度啊才。。。
<missing> pocoyo: 赞...有钱阿
<Gun^Rose> 偶还是512的呢
<pityonline> pocoyo: 牛哥真猛！
 * edison0354 表示帝都2M联通能维持在300K+
<Gun^Rose> 我的下载速度撑死300了
<jiero> 2004年潍坊联通 80元月租 持续下载速度为300K
<Gun^Rose> 帝都的网速不成，我们小区到现在仍然没有改进
<pocoyo> 昨天买了个路由器 我才知道 原来 4M的 速度是指 4Mb/s 折成4*1024Kb/s / 8= 512?
<pityonline> 上次我在石家庄某宾馆，全屏看 youtube 720P 电影一点儿都不卡
<missing> 额...水牛你真让我失望
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<pocoyo> 我算错了？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 字位和字节嘛
<edison0354> pocoyo: 没错，错的是你才知道……
<jiero> 和带宽没关系，主要是连接效率。。。
<jiero> 玩Urban Terror用电话线都可以。。。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 下载速度是带宽的1／8，上传速度再减半，理论上是这样的
<pocoyo> 原来不知道啊。 嘿嘿。  昨天163的源 满速也就400K+多点儿。
<Gun^Rose> 受骗了。。。
 * pityonline 牛哥终于从几十k的网速一跃成为4M用户了
<pocoyo> 100大洋一年 三人的。
<debianer> 我这中国移动宽带，300块/年，下载速度基本上900K/S以上
<missing> ...少了个0吧?
 * pityonline 帝都人民一直生活在宽带网速的最底层……
<debianer> 但是，浏览网页有些却很慢，不知道怎么回事
<missing> pityonline: 呵呵,发达地区都这样
<imadper> pityonline: 对，我家的半M小水管~
<MaskRay> 我100K就知足了
<debianer> 中国移动光纤，下载速度惊人，但浏览网页有部分网页速度极慢
<debianer> MaskRay: 我分200K给你
<debianer> MaskRay: 浏览网页慢什么原因？
<pocoyo> debianer: 我们也是300/12个月。
<pocoyo> 10个月。
<MaskRay> debianer: 谢谢，可惜收不到。。
<pityonline> 北京是512k每月120块，1M每月138块，2M每月156块，好像是这样的
<imadper> pocoyo: 神马网？？？联通怎么可能这么便宜？
<imadper> pityonline: 嗯，正解！
<pocoyo> imadper: 确实是联通的啊。
<imadper> pityonline: 北京就没快点的网！
<debianer> pocoyo: 你是哪里的宽带？
 * pityonline 4M 都不敢想……
<imadper> pocoyo: 哪里的联通？
<ofan> 现在还有512K的...
<jiero> 联通一直比网通便宜吧。。。
<pocoyo> imadper: 河南。
<imadper> ofan: 有！
<imadper> jiero: 联通就是网通！
<ofan> 都装10M了
<pocoyo> jiero: 联通不就是网通吗。。。
<debianer> pityonline: 下载速度900多K/秒，是几M?
<pityonline> imadper: 有，某些特殊单位有，普通用户没有开带宽高的
<imadper> jiero: 有个毛区别！
<jiero> 以前的时候分的～
<imadper> pityonline: 。。。
<pityonline> debianer: 8M唄
<imadper> pocoyo: 河南人民好幸福！
<jiero> 我都不知道什么时候合并了～
<pocoyo> Hceasy: 你又犯病了？
<debianer> pityonline: 咋换算啊
<Hceasy> <debianer> 8m
<jiero> 原来合并了呢。
<pityonline> debianer: 下载速度乘8即为带宽
<pocoyo> jiero: 08年奥运前网通被合并。
<debianer> 其实最便宜的就是铁通，现在合并到移动了
<imadper> jiero: 合并之前，联通没有宽带的
<pityonline> debianer: 上传速度乘16即为带宽
<jiero> imadper: 不信。我以前是联通宽带的。
<debianer> pityonline: 明白了
<Hceasy> <debianer> 带宽的八分之一  再减去30%的损耗
<debianer> pityonline: 上传速度干嘛要乘以16呢？
<imadper> jiero: 那估计是你们那边才有的吧
<pityonline> debianer: 只是理论的哦
<jiero> imadper: 访问国外网站比进国内网站快。
<calebot> pityonline: 上传不一定是下载的一半
<debianer> pityonline: 明白
<imadper> jiero: 网通就是这样呀
<pityonline> calebot: 哦，我一直是那么认为的
<pityonline> calebot: 上传速度有时候也挺高的
<jiero> imadper: 网通可以用网通资源，联通不能用～
<calebot> 一般都是说 bps(bit), 很少在说 byte 的啦
 * imadper 教育网早上IPV6可以看youtube720p的路过
<calebot> 换算成 byte 反而易误会
<jiero> imadper: 迅雷在联通网上一直超慢，所以我一直以为迅雷是垃圾～
<Hceasy> 联通网通一回事
 * pocoyo 打台球去。
<oliver661> = = 话说FF4好像准备发RC2……Final你在哪里
<imadper> jiero: 迅雷会员
<imadper> oliver661: 去问疼猪，他已经在用正式版了吧？
 * pityonline 其实，最快的是国外的vps，下载速度达到过8M/s
<jiero> imadper: 我告别迅雷的时候迅雷推出了注册服务～之后我就不知道了～
<oliver661> imadper: 可能Linux上的发布比较快把
<imadper> jiero: 那会儿时迅雷本身就慢
<imadper> oliver661: 错了，他是win7
<imadper> oliver661: 疼猪正版win7
<pityonline> 中国就是把资源攥得紧紧的，能抠一点儿是一点儿，恨不得连头像都收费……
<oliver661> edison0354: 你FF4是final版了?求截图
<calebot> pityonline: 资源都便宜卖美帝了
<imadper> oliver661: 我说的是 tenzu
<pityonline> calebot: ……
<oliver661> ……
<oliver661> tenzu: 求FF4final截图…
<flay_> irssi怎么把一个频道放到一个窗口 我都几个频道消息都是混在一起的
<ofan> use weechat
<imadper> oliver661: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=320789
<imadper> oliver661: 疼猪已经截图过了
<oliver661> imadper: 完全打不开那个图……所以才求
<imadper> 。。。
<pityonline> flay_: 用alt+num切换
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - firefox4已经发布
<Gun^Rose> final ?
<flay> pityonline: alt+num不起作用 我查了下好像就1个window
<pityonline> flay: 如果终端开了多个选项卡，alt+num组合键会优先切换选项卡，如果终端只开了一个选项卡，才会切换irssi窗口
<Gun^Rose> 官网没看见FF4啊？！
<flay> pityonline: 我就在一个xterm里面试的
<pityonline> flay: 哦，那个我没玩儿过
<flay> 难道是xterm的原因
<flay> 我换个term试试
<Gun^Rose> FF4现在是RC1版了，还挺快！
<Gun^Rose> 下个回来晚上试试看，:-)
<Router2> 测试一下
<pocoyo> Router2: 看到一简历：个人奖励：在校期间多次获得康师傅“再来一瓶”奖励。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ofan> ....
<anticlockwise> cfy: Hi，准备的如何啦？
 * edison0354 阿荣终于走了
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 下班了，现在估计很多人都堵在路上呢
<shean> Gun^Rose:hi
<shean> are you remenber me?
<shean> are you there?
<shean> you hear me?
<myke2> MaskRay: http://poj.org/problem?id=2892
<myke2> MaskRay: 用线段树还是平衡树
<MaskRay> myke2: 都可以
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才傻X, 写了半天. 听到维护最靠近的, 恍然大悟
<MaskRay> myke2: 平衡树，维护无效的点
<debianer> 最近有什么好玩的吗
<OT_iux> #Ubuntu-cn-ot
<Yangtse> debianer: 最近我打算放弃ubuntu
<Yangtse> 你给推荐一个？
<OT_iux> Yangtse: Windows98
<shean> Windows 3.X
<OT_iux> shean: Good point
<shean> 你可以玩玩云系统
<shean> julichloud
<shean> 或者gnome的话……debian咯
<shean> 我说各位
<shean> 你们仍在么？
<shean> OT_iux 你在么
<ofan> Yangtse: 用arch
<shean> arch是啥？
<ofan> archlinux
<shean> 中文支持怎么样？
<OT_iux> ?
<ofan> 中文支持跟发行版没太多关系
<shean> 那源呢？既然也是linux，软件的问题……
<ofan> 163,sohu都有
<shean> nice
<debianer> Yangtse: 为何？
<debianer> Yangtse: 准备用哪个？
<debianer> Yangtse: 用了这么久，我反正还是觉得debian最适合我，ubuntu太傻瓜了，还有商业方面味道比较浓。
<shean> 如果我是他，就把那几个桌面环境都玩玩
<shean> debian不错
<debianer> Yangtse: gentoo对我来说又太难了
<debianer> Yangtse: 我现在已经不喜欢每天升级了
<ofan> debianer: 倒是希望ub更商业一点
<myke2> MaskRay: 是维护无效节点, 但是我第一次想的是段修改的, 维护每个点最左, 最右的有效节点的做法, 可以转化成点修改, 可做, 但是讨论太多, 代码而且长.
<MaskRay> myke2: 怎么做的？
<caleb-> debianer: 用 debian sid 吧，每天都有升级啊
<caleb-> ub 要赶上不容易啊，suse 都扑街了
<shean> 哎呦，忘了看下我的ubuntu是不是该升级了……
<lolicon> 我用 gentoo 我蛋疼
<caleb-> redhat 表示淡定
<Yangtse> debian现在还行吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 等我Ac了再说
<shean> redhat很商业的……懒得用
<MaskRay> freebsd 淡定
<lolicon> 我用sid我蛋疼
<Yangtse> 感觉用的人很少
<shean> 观望……观望，淡定……
<ofan> lolicon: 为啥
<Router2> 以前一直在用openSUSE，目前开始转Arch
<lolicon> ofan: 什么为啥
<Yangtse> debian要是改成一年一次更新就好了
<shean> 奶奶的，最近不知道怎么的。我想我迷上了justin的歌，每天逗听
<Yangtse> 太慢了
<ofan> lolicon: 为啥蛋疼
<lolicon> lolicon: 需要理由么
<shean> ubuntu也几乎每天逗升级的……
<shean> 又有东西更新来
<ofan> lolicon: 原生的蛋疼?
<debianer> ofan: 也是，我也希望ubuntu更商业，但是我不喜欢用它
<shean> 还是不要商业的好，我不喜欢商业这个词
<debianer> ofan: linux下能有个商业化成功的版本也是不错的
<shean> redhat :)
<shean> i don't like that
<shean> i don't like it
<debianer> caleb-: 没必要，每天升级没意思，说不定哪天系统奔溃，一点意思没有哦
<ofan> debianer: 没有理由拒绝商业.. 除非是有洁癖
<shean> - -
<debianer> ofan: 我没拒绝它，我只是不想用那个版本
<shean> 我没洁癖，但是我不喜欢商业。never
<caleb-> debianer: 不会，很少崩的
<debianer> ofan: 我觉得debian似乎比ubuntu快
<ofan> shean: 这就是洁癖
<shean> me too
<shean> 为什么……
<caleb-> 有洁癖的快安装 vrms
<ofan> debianer: 哦
<debianer> caleb-: 我从2005年开始用ubuntu，升级已经腻了，没意思
<shean> 洁癖的定义是啥……不是医学上的解释，你讲讲
<debianer> caleb-: 我现在要学点python了，要自己找个活干
<shean> ofan，我没有恶意的，我就是想听听
<caleb-> debianer: 那更要升级啦，现在都 python 2.7 / 3.2 了
<caleb-> debianer: debian stable 还在 2.6
<lemonhall1> OT_iux: 你应该给OB的4W功能加个WEB接口！！！
<ofan> shean: 没有理由的拒绝
<shean> 这也太  太……
<caleb-> 桌面用户很少安心用 debian stable 的
<caleb-> 服务器用 debian stable 倒不少
<Yangtse> 假如我需要安装最新版的debian，下载安装这个就行，是吗？
<Yangtse> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/amd64/iso-cd/debian-testing-amd64-CD-1.iso
<OT_iux> @@？
<shean> 0.0 没理由的拒绝就是洁癖啊
<shean> that so crazy,you know
<caleb-> Yangtse: 建议用 stable 的安装盘，安装时可选择装 unstable / testing / stable
<Yangtse> 我选unstable
<ofan> shean: 当然. 归为洁癖也是没有理由的..
<shean> ofan: - -
<shean> 我这里明天升温！yeah!!
<Yangtse> 我把电脑清零了。#dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<Yangtse> yeah!!
<ofan> debianer: 你还没工作?
<Yangtse> 把讨厌的ubuntu清理干净
<ofan> orz..
<caleb-> Yangtse: 蛋疼…
<Yangtse> 我4200工资，这里是不是我最低？
<ofan> Yangtse: orz...
<caleb-> Yangtse: 除非是怕资料被捞出来，不然 rm / mkfs 就行鸟
<ofan> Yangtse: 这里很多学生党
<Yangtse> 对，我有艳照
<ofan> Yangtse: 你做什么工作啊?
<jiero> 周薪4200不低:-X
 * caleb- data 全部加密，完全不怕
<Yangtse> 学生党前途是光明的
<Yangtse> 怎样加密？
<ofan> Yangtse: 混了几年到4200?
<Yangtse> 两年半了
<ofan> Yangtse: 做IT的?
<Yangtse> 六月三年了
<Yangtse> 做体力活的
<ofan> 奥
<shean> 我最低了
<shean> 2000还不到
<Yangtse> 听说做it很赚钱
<Yangtse> 我除了工资
<Yangtse> 没有灰色收入
<shean> Yangtse的工资是我的两倍
<shean> 不过我是国营企业 :)
<ofan> shean: 国营企业是不是天天发足疗卡 超市卡...
<Yangtse> 要是有灰色收入多好
<Yangtse> 贪污也行啊
 * adam8157 等我跳槽了再讨论...
<Ubberlisk> 干IT怎么来的灰色收入？
<shean> 没有……国营企业待遇好那是分地方的……
<Yangtse> 就是没有那个本事
<ofan> Ubberlisk: 可以去接项目
<shean> 有事先闪，invisible!
<Ubberlisk> 接项目不是正常兼职么
<Yangtse> xijiao 是百毒的
<myke2> M
<Yangtse> 很赚钱的
<ofan> Ubberlisk: 也是灰色吧..
<myke2> MaskRay: 原来是考虑每个点, 他如果还存在的话, 所在的连续段最左边是谁, 右边是谁?
<Ubberlisk> 哪里让它变成灰色了
<Yangtse> 超级搜霸就是xijiao做的
<ofan> 灰色收入指职工获得的工资，津贴以外的经济收入，如稿酬，兼职收入
<ofan> Ubberlisk: 背着人干 应该就算了吧
<vissible> mp3听ape时怎么能显示曲目啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 结果发现细节很多
<Ubberlisk> 工资津贴之外的哦，不太了解什么收入灰色，听上去不爽的，呵呵
<Ubberlisk> 原来就是自己有时间接几个commission
<vissible> 稿酬，兼职不能算灰色吧
<caleb-> ofan: 合法得来的不算灰色吧
<caleb-> ofan: 逃漏税的倒算
<caleb-> 问题是国内那么多不合法的收费…
<ofan> Ubberlisk: 是做it的?
<ofan> caleb-: 互动百科给的解释..
<ofan> 百度的解释很具内涵"灰色收入的内涵很复杂"
<Ubberlisk> 没，学生而已
<Yangtse> debian源里面没有最新的NVIDIA驱动，怎么办？自己打包？
<myke2> 自己編譯吧
<ofan> debian不能加ppa之类的?
<Yangtse> 能，但是没有
<ofan> 有最新驱动的ppa源
<Yangtse> where？
<myke2> Yangtse: Debian沒有ppa吧?
<Yangtse> 我说能加别的源
<MaskRay> myke2: 好像是挺麻烦
<happyaron> ofan: 没有
<ofan> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> ofan: debian鼓励自建ppa
<happyaron> 但没有中心服务器
<ofan> happyaron: 就是能加ppa的源?
<happyaron> ofan: 技术上没有任何问题
<caleb-> debian 也可以用 ppa 啊，一些 binary 是兼容的
<caleb-> 不兼容的就用 deb-src 自己编
<ofan> happyaron: o这样..
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩, 麻煩
<myke2> MaskRay: https://www.spoj.pl/problems/GSS5/
<myke2> MaskRay: 能否用Sparse Table
<happyaron> ofan: 除了界面上的那些东西以外，ubuntu没有对debian的包管理体系有什么修改或者创新。
<caleb-> 用 ppa 要注意安全
<caleb-> 不是每个 ppa provider 都心存善意
<ofan> happyaron: 可能是为了稳定吧,而且dpkg本来就很稳定..
<caleb-> 最近 google 把 50 个 android 恶意软件下架, ppa 也可能有同样问题
<Yangtse> 等我有网络了，我做一个
<happyaron> ofan: 你觉得他们有那个人力去做么
<caleb-> 不开源软件/免费软件都有安全风险
<Yangtse> 买个vps行吗？
<myke2> hap
<happyaron> ofan: canonical实际搞ubuntu的人估计就几十
<caleb-> Yangtse: ppa 有开源，可以自己架服务器的
<Yangtse> debian我看快被ubuntu挖空了
<ofan> happyaron: 不清楚,不过社区里人应该不少..
<happyaron> Yangtse: 不可能的，哈哈
<ofan> happyaron: 那ub开发都怎么管理?
<myke2> happyaron: 自己構建一個Debian源, 這可以做到吧, 就是做不到ppa的規模
<caleb-> myke2: 挺简单的啊，流量也不用大
<MaskRay> myke2: 分 y1 是否 <= x2 讨论
 * caleb- 之前就维护了一个 debian 源
<MaskRay> myke2: 我还有其他事，不好意思
<happyaron> ofan: copy debian的，然后做点小改。
<Yangtse> 做一个 file server就行了
<caleb-> debian 3rd party 仓库不少的
<happyaron> myke2: 建源非常容易
<caleb-> 现在很多 upstream 也都提供 deb 了
<ofan> happyaron: 那debian的人主要做什么.
<ofan> deb还是主流..
<caleb-> 以前 rpm 是主流，现在有些 projects 反而只给 deb 不给 rpm
<myke2> happyaron: 有沒有ubuntu自己開發的東西?
<Yangtse> 有unity
<happyaron> ofan: 95%的软件是debian人在维护
<happyaron> ofan: 就是这样
<happyaron> myke2: 有，一部分
<Yangtse> 有ubuntu one
<myke2> happyaron: 就是說大部分還是Debian
<tenzu> ...
<ofan> happyaron: 上游项目都是分开的吧,这个维护是指包维护?
<Yangtse> 主流发行版就arch没用过
<ofan> arch还不够主流
<happyaron> myke2: 95%是Debian
<ofan> 只是近几年比较犀利~
<happyaron> ofan: 就是把上游项目的软件变成 .deb
<ofan> happyaron: 哦..
<Yangtse> 就是debian打包好了，然后ubuntu拿来改个名字
<myke2> Yangtse: 不會吧, 至少應該自己編譯過
<happyaron> myke2: 那都是自动化的，砸钱就能做。
<myke2> happyaron: 阿, 不是Ubuntu有自己的補丁麽?
<happyaron> myke2: 你花半个月，就能在你自己的电脑上把整个archive大部分都编译了
<lainme> myke2: 很多软件不需要额外补丁
<Yangtse> 有的，加进入了自己的bug系统
<happyaron> myke2: 那5%就是有ubuntu补丁的。
<myke2> happyaron: ...
<ofan> happyaron: 那debian developer主要是做什么
<pocoyo> happyaron: Write confirm code Failed. 这个ofetion还是不行 怎么个情况 ？
<Yangtse> launchpad
<happyaron> ofan: 就是把软件逐一细致地做成deb
<happyaron> ofan: 然后发布debian
<caleb-> s/细致地// XD
<happyaron> pocoyo: 好像是验证码问题，和levin说说。
<caleb-> 好 DD 才会细致地
<happyaron> caleb-: 比起ubuntu和fedora自己弄的那些，都可以算细致了
<ofan> slackware貌似也很古老..
<ofan> 怎么就没debian这么流行
<happyaron> ofan: 理想不同
<caleb-> ofan: slackware 面向的是 geek 中的 geek
<happyaron> ofan: debian的目标是the universal operating system
<tenzu> pocoyo: fetion有网页版
<ofan> happyaron: lol..
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我知道。。。
<caleb-> 但是 slackware 的用户又被 arch / gentoo / lfs 抢走了
<myke2> lfs不算distro吧, 很多LFSer還是用distro的
<ofan> arch很好的满足了伪geek的需求 XD
<myke2> ofan: 什麽叫做arch滿足geek的需求?
<happyaron> myke2: lfs本身是个distro
<caleb-> 蛋疼度： lfs > sourcemage = gentoo > arch > slackware > rpm / deb
<lifeng> 我很多年后才发现，用的第一个发行版是slackware
<ofan> myke2: 是伪geek
<caleb-> 所以 slackware 太小众了
<caleb-> slackware 之能吸引不蛋疼的 geek
<caleb-> s/之/只
<ofan> 蛋疼度lfs>gentoo>>>>others
<myke2> ofan: 對Linux知之甚少, 抱歉
<debianer> 请问，python里二进制数用什么开头？
<ofan> myke2: ??
<happyaron> caleb-: 但是目前看来用slack的才蛋疼了。。。
<BigOne> Hello happyaron
<happyaron> BigOne: hello
<shalee> happyaron: 何解?
<debianer> 我知道了，0b
<Evanescence> 怎么启动窗口的边框啊？
<happyaron> shalee: 没人用的东西你还在用不就显得蛋疼了么
<Evanescence> 我在awesome窗口没有边框，无法关闭一些弹出的窗口。
<BigOne> 今天发现gmail又能正常访问了。
<ofan> Evanescence: Super+Shift+c 关闭窗口
<Evanescence> ofan: 谢谢
<shalee> happyaron: 这...orz
<shalee> happyaron: 那用用Win32 API写程序也是咯?但还是有人会写阿
<happyaron> shalee: mono不算吧。
<happyaron> shalee: 再说，写东西和折腾系统还不太一样。
<ofan> shalee: 额.. 写win程序的满大街都是啊..
<happyaron> shalee: 写东西最起码还是增加多样性，折腾系统的话一个 mkfs 就没了。
<shalee> 恩...这么说吧,于渊写的那本书也是蛋疼产物之一?
<ofan> 不认识..
<shalee> <<自己动手写操作系统>>啊
<happyaron> shalee: 这咋说也搞出点动静，比只自己折腾的强多了。
<shalee> happyaron: 这也是
<tenzu> 你们都是大牛，我什么都听不懂
<ofan> shalee: 听说过..
<ofan> 这本书很好么
<OT_iux> 。。。。。。。。。。
 * edison0354 不明真相的群众围观
<shalee> ofan: 学生的话可以体验一下,上班的就自己看着办把...
<ofan> shalee: 有讲操作系统原理的课本..
<zuoshouG> openoffice
<lifeng> 我知道的是尤晋元给第一版写了序，第二版就不写了
<ofan> shalee: 书名听起来像21天系列的..
<shalee> ofan: 我重头按他写了一下,花了我一个学期...
<Kandu> 唔，高中時買來看過。對不習慣英文的人用來做起步還是很好的
<ofan> shalee: 这么nb..
<Kandu> 不過有太多這類 tutorials 了。網上大把
<shalee> Kandu: 问题是网上的tutorials有点散,不好弄
<Kandu> shalee: http://wiki.osdev.org/Tutorials
<ofan> shalee: 有读书笔记,或写过的代码啥的不,来共享下...
<Kandu> shalee: 很集中了
<shalee> ofan: 写了一点,基本是关于硬件的,没分享的价值.
<ofan> shalee: 有,中文资料应该是很少的
<shalee> Kandu: 恩..我看过,问题是我的E文很一般,四级考了2回...orz
<Guest56747> anticlockwise: 准备什么？
<cfy> iGnome: 我装装看
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 英国人
<pocoyo> cfy: gccsense 这个补全 不知道咋样？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 需要编译的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 正编译呢。 好大。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 补全一次需要编译一次
<ofan> orz..
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 和 clang 差不多
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这么扯淡？
<BigOne> MaskRay:什么和clang差不多？
<cfy> 厄，不知哪里出错了。。。
<BigOne> MaskRay: ???
<imadper> pocoyo: clang补全要强很多
<imadper> pocoyo: 不用编译就行
<pocoyo> imadper: 没发现。
<imadper> pocoyo: 那你快去发现一下吧
<MaskRay> imadper: 不用编译？
<BigOne> MaskRay: 其实clang是基于LLVM的，支持JIT
<pocoyo> BigOne: clang 到底怎么用？？
<BigOne> pocoyo: clang --help 有提示的。
<pocoyo> BigOne: 我咋没有这个命令？
<BigOne> pocoyo: 你可能没装吧。
<pocoyo> BigOne: 这还需要装啊？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: mikeandmore 写了个 emacs 用的解析 clang 的后端
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 给 auto-complete 用
<BigOne> pocoyo: 为什么不需要装呢？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 不懂。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 什么是使用一次需要编译一次？
<MaskRay> imadper: 为什么不需要编译？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我用过，比如绑定到 M-tab 上，需要补全了就得按一次 M-tab
<MaskRay> pocoyo: clang 后台会编译返回补全信息
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 然后显示出来
<pocoyo> MaskRay: clang不需要按一次的意思？？？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 当需要补全了就需要按键，不能随时提供语义补全（semantic可以，虽然较慢）
<pocoyo> MaskRay: gccsence 跟clang 都不是自弹出来提示？
<cfy> happyaron: 何时可以make deb?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 可以自动弹出来，设置 ac-auto-show-menu ac-delay 等，但这样会反复编译，性能比 semantic 还差
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 那你用的是啥？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 而且还伤硬盘
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 有这么恐怖？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 咋个伤硬盘法？  你不用硬盘肯定不会伤了？
<uuukkk> 最近有什么可看的科幻恐怖片吗
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我 semantic 也不用了……ac-source-words-in-buffer 或是 ac-source-words-in-same-mode-buffers。就补全出现过的单词。。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 好孩子。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: meow
<hymnusalae> 我對生物信息學精要速讀這本書無語了。“物理原理在計算中的應用：首先當計算機零件溫度上升時，物理學原理通過這些零件限制了計算機的計算能力……”
<hymnusalae> 溫度影響效率到這個地步了嗎？
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 所以要风扇啊
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 超频还要液态氮
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 呃，哦。是這個程度的影響呀……
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 我誤解為還要做算法調控，算一會停一會……
<caleb-> hymnusalae: CPU 很少真的跑 100% 的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ac那个是不是看这个变量ac-sources ?
<caleb-> 都在等 I/O
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 嗯，buffer-local 的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: (ac-source-filename ac-source-features ac-source-functions ac-source-yasnippet ac-source-variables ac-source-symbols ac-source-abbrev ac-source-dictionary ac-source-words-in-same-mode-buffers)
<caleb-> 倍频 就是为了让 CPU 能冲高频率
<pocoyo> MaskRay: buffer-local是什么？ 这个 erc里貌似没有补全。？？
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 以前 CPU 的速度受到通道影响，后来才发明倍频
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 哦，這樣。我找些資料看看。
<RavenChan> cfy, 服务器挂了
<RavenChan> cfy,  Not enough resources to create thread
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 486DX2-66 <- CPU 跑 66 MHz, 通道跑 33HHz
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 486DX2-66 <- CPU 跑 66 MHz, 通道跑 33 MHz
<MaskRay> RavenChan: raven 嘴...
<cfy> RavenChan: 厄。。。
<caleb-> 现在通道速度好像还是 800 MHz 左右？
<RavenChan> cfy, php-cgi把内存吃光了
<cfy> RavenChan: 是有问题。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 就是每个 buffer 的 ac-sources 不同的，修改了这个 buffer 的不会影响其他的
<cfy> RavenChan: 不能登陆了。以前登陆的可以
<sikao_lfs> 我有个奇怪的问题：我的笔记本是双系统的，一个是windowsxp 另外一个是ubuntu10.04，都可以正常工作。我的问题是，我在ubuntu下虚拟机以整个硬盘启动，然后进入windows，结果因为驱动问题蓝屏， 有什么法子， windows可以选择不同的驱动配置运行？到底他们电脑公司是怎么做到ghost安装，安装好启动再配置驱动？
<caleb-> 哦，现在外频到 1600 MHz 了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 忽略我吧，对不起，刚才开个玩笑。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<sikao_lfs> 我去雨林木风论坛问问去。也许他们那经验丰富些。
<RavenChan> cfy, 401,不知道哪错了...
<RavenChan> cfy, 你动过什么么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 编译这么久 居然出错。我靠。 算了不用了还是。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: words-in-same-mode-buffer 用着也挺好的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我这个erc里为啥用不了？
<RavenChan> cfy, test
<RavenChan> cfy, test it
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 默认没写吧
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 怎么写。
<cfy> RavenChan: 好了吧
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你用 auto-complete-config 不？
<cfy> MaskRay:还有这个东西？
<MaskRay> pocoyo:  (setq-default ac-sources '(ac-source-abbrev ac-source-dictionary ac-source-words-in-same-mode-buffers))
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，话说里面 loop 什么我都看不懂，你学 cl 的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我学scheme...cl可能可以看懂。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过我是一定要转到cl,scheme太纯了。。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 看不懂。 算了 不管了 用不到。
<yuchen> 中文频道，用这个系统怎么假设服务器阿？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 刚才那句塞 .emacs 和 .emacs.d/init.el 里就好
 * pocoyo 's 真无聊啊。
 * pocoyo test
<MaskRay> 求 firefox 自动刷新插件，能根据 url 选择性自动刷新
<pocoyo> Oneiric Ocelot 这是啥？
<MaskRay> ReloadEvery 应该不行的
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这能做啥用？
<MaskRay> 或者 GreaseMonkey 脚本（我不懂 javascript）
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 防止登录的超时掉线
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 什么会超时？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 登录了，一段时间不操作，就失效了，要重新登录
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。哈哈，是不是公司搞的网上培训？还必须的看？其实如果只是做假的话，可以使用按键精灵。
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs: xdotool 之类的吗？人工控制一个延迟不是很好的。。
<MaskRay> 我弄过批量改 pdf 页码的，最后好像是一个页面等待2秒钟，还 wine 了一个 windows 下的软件
<cfy> MaskRay: 直接上vbox多好
<cfy> 弱问，ipod touch支持mp2的音频编码？
<MaskRay> cfy: 没用过。。
<cfy> MaskRay: virtualbox啊，我觉得用起来很简单。你要是没iso，可以问我要
<MaskRay> cfy: 那还真是个有技巧的操作，涉及到 xdotool 很多用法。。
<cfy> MaskRay: roylez_ 开个virtualbox跑三国杀。lol
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 没出息
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 内嵌 xdotool
<cfy> roylez_: 那咋办？
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉。。。。perl....
<roylez_> cfy: 自裁
<cfy> MaskRay: 怀念gentoo的日子。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在debian玩不来。。。ffmpeg啥的加入lame支持都不会。。。
<BigOne> cfy: Debian上次装个ATI显卡驱动，就没搞定过。
<cfy> BigOne: 哦。
<cfy> 编译内核也不会。。。杯具。我还是用默认的好了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: ....
<cfy> gentoo不是吹的。
<MaskRay> cfy: ....
<soiamso> MaskRay: pdftk 改不了这个？
<cfy> 没有默认软件
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> cfy: 基本操作都一样的
<caleb-> cfy: 去玩一次 lfs 吧
<cfy> caleb-: 啊里一样了？怎么源代码编译lame,然后制作成deb包？
<caleb-> distro 专属命令最讨厌了
<BigOne> caleb-: LFS 其实很不错。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 那像什麽 emerge / dpkg / yum / apt 這不都完蛋了嗎？
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 至少要会编内核吧
<BigOne> caleb-: 那你用make命令，估计处理依赖就会很头疼。
<MaskRay> portmaster，至今不会用
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不是，你說專屬命令最討厭……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……man portmaster...
<MaskRay> 编程语言什么的也很讨厌的
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.matrix67.com/blog/archives/4212
<BigOne> MaskRay: portmaster -a 更新所有。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你跑lisp好了XD
<MaskRay> BigOne: 处理 package 似乎还要 pkg_*
<BigOne> MaskRay: 不用的，你portmaster /usr/ports/... 基本就能装好了
<BigOne> MaskRay: 如果你要构建package，那就加个-g参数。
<cfy> MaskRay: freebsd好用么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 软件多不多？性能咋样？驱动没问题的？
<MaskRay> BigOne: 是下载 package 装，pkg_add -r 那样
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有怎么共享？ext4这种都不认的吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你真懶……
<BigOne> MaskRay: 删除的话，你就把当前目录切换到/var/db/pkg 接下来删除就基本能用自动补全完成了。
<BigOne> MaskRay: 那样我觉得不方便，之前也和你想法一样。但是，现在我还是喜欢用ports安装。
<BigOne> cfy: linux下还不是连NTFS都不能有写权限？
<cfy> BigOne: ntfs不能写？可以的吧。
<BigOne> cfy: 那就当我是孤陋寡闻了。但是，为什么要支持ext4呢？
<cfy> BigOne: 现在换成bsd就和从win到linux一样痛苦，我觉得
<GPLfeng> 装了oss4不能录音了:'(
<cfy> BigOne: 因为我的数据都是ext4的。还有lvm+ext4
<cfy> 如果不支持，那我很痛苦。。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: The three chief virtues of a programmer are: Laziness, Impatience and Hubris.
<BigOne> cfy: 那你可以继续用linux。个人喜好不同。
<MaskRay> BigOne: 好主意
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, hubris是？
<BigOne> cfy: 另外，对于普通人来说用什么系统可以有很多原因，但是一些人来说，用系统是个人理念的体现。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不好意思，GRE單詞都忘完了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不说几句么。。。
<MaskRay> BigOne: gentoo 里还是 cat/pkg 的，补不了，不过 emerge -c 有补全
<BigOne> cfy: 大教堂和集市，你更偏向哪个？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我英语很差的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我说你对用bsd的感觉阿。
<Moxisi> BSD和ubuntu一样吗？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: GRE ？
<cfy> BigOne: 不清楚。目前为止，脚本都是差不多一个人写的。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 因为 gentoo 有一个多月没更新了 emerge -uD world，所以干脆用用 freebsd
<hymnusalae> soiamso, ？
<cfy> MaskRay: 可是像fdisk啥的软件都用起来不一样。而且是不好用的偏向。我就不好说啥了。
<caleb-> MaskRay: 不太可能吧
<BigOne> cfy: 如果你不想折腾的，你可以用windows。如果你想稍微折腾一下的，就用linux。如果你有折腾的时间，BSD可以选择。
<caleb-> MaskRay: 最近 gentoo 还在搞 gtk3 呢，怎会没更新
<Moxisi> 经典
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 4级能记住就差不多了
<cfy> BigOne: 我反对。。。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呃……
<cfy> BigOne: win对我来说没有可用性。无法实现我需要的功能
<cfy> BigOne: 有时间折腾我不如折腾其他的。我只是因为好用才用。
<BigOne> cfy: 哦～我是就普遍情况说的。也存在特例。
<Moxisi> CFY是搞这方面的？
<cfy> BigOne: 哦。其实linux目前也没有完全满足，所以我开了 virtualbox...
<cfy> Moxisi: 不是。我啥都没搞。。。。
<MaskRay> caleb-: 我说我很久没 emerge -uD world 了，不是 gentoo 没更新，我笔记本都一个多月没 eix-sync 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说说嘛。。。bsd好用么？怎么好用法？
<Moxisi> 哦，那我比你更不如
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有你怎么同步的？
<Moxisi> 都没怎么听说过
<racnil_IderMelon> 问一个IRC管理的问题～～
<cfy> MaskRay: 同步数据的？
<racnil_IderMelon> 我在freenode上面新建了一个IRC频道～～
<cfy> Moxisi: 这个没关系的吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: halt 是不关电源的，真有趣。。
<racnil_IderMelon> 怎么才能获取IRC的地址呢？
<MaskRay> cfy: port+package 勉强过得去
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那数据呢？以前的数据怎么移动过去？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我這哪個都不關電源。
<racnil_IderMelon> 就是类似于这里的irc.freenode.net/6667这样的地址～～
<Moxisi> 也是，也只有这样想了，学习一下新东西，对自己有好处
<Gun^Rose> FF4很给力啊！
<Moxisi> 对人说话这命令是什么啊
<MaskRay> cfy: rsync 到笔记本再 rsync 回来，我根据网上资料修改 ext2 inode 大小什么的试图挂载 ext4 失败。。
<Gun^Rose> 占用内存很小，速度很快的说！
<cfy> MaskRay: 好麻烦。那bsd好在哪里？
<monk> ^k^: 您好
<Moxisi> 好在可以像虎胆龙威4那样COOL？
<Moxisi> 传说那是BSD
<Moxisi> 哈哈
<cfy> 弱问,vim在insert模式下怎么光标到行尾？
<Gun^Rose> firefox4的启动速度超过了chrome，在我的机器上很明显
<MaskRay> cfy: 感觉速度比 gentoo 略快些，大包可以用预编译版本
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 好了，FreeBSD上還不能對 NTFS-3g 做 git clone 呢。 mmap 會失敗的。
<BigOne> cfy: 其实，我也很想用linux。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有USE的？
<Moxisi> 不过貌似10.04的ubuntu对笔记本支持不好，很多驱动没有
<BigOne> cfy: 所以，你如果一定要问BSD比linux好在哪里，那我就回答你，BSD很糟糕，肯定没linux好。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我还不知道如何正确挂载 fat32，mount_msdosfs -L zh_CN.GBK -D cp936 不行。。。
<Moxisi> 而且DELL得显卡装了驱动就黑屏
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃……
<ofan> cfy:  :imap <C-e> <C-o>A
<cfy> ofan: 不明白。。。
<BigOne> MaskRay: 你很杯具。有些电脑会存在这种问题。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没 use，port 的话似乎要手动选，hymnusale\ BigOne，是吗？
<cfy> BigOne: 哦。
<MaskRay> BigOne: shutdown -p 能断电的
<Moxisi> 黑屏？
<ofan> cfy: 先绑定C-e,插入模式下按C-e直接到行尾
<BigOne> MaskRay: 我知道能断电啊～
<MaskRay> BigOne: 我前天第一次让 freebsd 正常关机。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: BSD很糟糕的話早就被淘汰了
<BigOne> MaskRay: 很有成就感吧～
<Moxisi> 我连装都装不来BSD
<Moxisi> ：（
<BigOne> Moxisi: 你会装Ubuntu也很有成就感的。我当年装Ubuntu足足花了一天才搞明白
<MaskRay> myke2: 我没说糟糕
<Moxisi> 我也是傻瓜装法啊，光盘自动安装
<cfy> Moxisi: 最后你会发现都是浮云。。。
<cfy> 其他方法会灵活点，不过都是浮云。。。
<BigOne> 其实，BSD也好，linux也好。都没什么好争的。我觉得linux属于在unix-like中做的比较成功的。
<metbsd> 再怎么折腾，最后还不是乖乖装回windows
<cfy> 我现在喜欢chroot安装法。这样方便
<MaskRay> cfy: 不过除了二进制包和速度略快（也可能是错觉），其他都不比 gentoo 好，我用的感受
<cfy> metbsd: 这倒是。。。。
<Moxisi> 那是，如果不是专业，普通用户也没什么区别
<Moxisi> 我是比较笨的...说实话
<cfy> MaskRay: 出了编译。我觉得gentoo相当好用。不过难道我要再换回去么。。。我还是再用一段时间
<metbsd> linux也好，bsd也好，体验是目的，常用还是算了
<cfy> metbsd: 要不是跑快播,qq,三国杀，我才不win
<MaskRay> metbsd: 你这么说很多人要抗议的
<cfy> 快播，谁懂？
<BigOne> 其实，貌似我现在接触最多的系统是windows 2003 server
<hymnusalae> metbsd, 呃，我真的已經2年的 Linux/BSD 的說。因為它我戒了魔獸，感謝它
<cfy> MaskRay: 你知道快播么？
<BigOne> 还有就是windows 2000 pro
<Router2> metbsd 常用linux的路过
<metbsd> 还有外挂，风行，对战平台
<metbsd> 而且我天天需要用网银的
<Moxisi> 从一开始就用windows 连DOS都没用过的人来说，这些真的有困难
<metbsd> 用linux不是搞笑了吗
<Moxisi> 我就奇怪，网银为何不支持LINUX
<Moxisi> NND
<BigOne> Moxisi: 其实，是因为IE不支持linux
<metbsd> 还有在线电影软件也天天用
<metbsd> qvod，funshion这些
<Moxisi> 哦，这样，IE这孙子肯定不会支持LINUX，不然Y没钱挣了
<metbsd> 微软的市场策略还是挺好的，搞得其他操作系统都没辙
<Moxisi> 漏洞最多，耗费资源最大，却不是最好的
<myke2> MaskRay: time失策
<metbsd> 操作系统么，用用也将就了
<myke2> Moxisi: time实测
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<Moxisi> 温水煮青蛙嘛
<myke2> MaskRay: time实测
<metbsd> 关键还是要玩软件的
<MaskRay> myke2: 没听懂
<Moxisi> TIME是什么
<myke2> MaskRay: 控制变量实验, 你找相同软件 在两个平台跑
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 每个人的需求不一样的
<BigOne> wzssyqa: 是的。同意
<Moxisi> 我个人觉得最好的就是IRC比QQ强
<Moxisi> 我还是喜欢大家一起说话,,嘿嘿
<MaskRay> myke2: 这不太好，freebsd 软件版本落后 gentoo 还是蛮多的
<metbsd> irc都不能上图
<metbsd> 这还强
<myke2> metbsd: 所以要相同软件 而不是......
<MaskRay> metbsd: imagebin
<Moxisi> QQ上的图都没什么营养，看不看都一样
<myke2> MaskRay: 所以要相同的软件
<MaskRay> metbsd: irc 流量最小了，我网页都打不开时也能勉强上
<metbsd> 上screenshot方便些啊
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 个人最喜欢分类菜单
<cfy> MaskRay: +1
<BigOne> metbsd: 各人喜好不同～
<Moxisi> 对哦，对某个人说话时什么命令呢，谁告知一下，感谢
<myke2> Moxisi: 私聊?
<wzssyqa> qq群里的图片一般是灌水刷屏用的
<Moxisi> 嗯，就是你刚才这种红色的字
<MaskRay> 刚才不小心打错了
<wzssyqa> Moxisi: 输入名字，按 tab就行
<Moxisi> 前面有个人的名字
<myke2> MaskRay: 这不是私聊
<Moxisi> 哦
<metbsd> 在这里说可以了
<metbsd> 不用私聊
<Moxisi> myke2, 这样？
<BigOne> Moxisi: 你可以试试 /msg Moxisi .....
<MaskRay> myke2: 不小心输入 nick 了
<Moxisi> 哦，谢谢了，BIGONE
<metbsd> 不过IRC还是XCHAT好
<myke2> Moxisi: oyes
<metbsd> 一直用这个
<BigOne> Moxisi: 或者 /talk Moxisi ...
<myke2> 我xchat没装
<xibliophilist> myke2
<metbsd> window的xchat
<BigOne> Moxisi: 好像是这个命令，有点不记得了。
<myke2> xibliophilist: ?
<Moxisi> 不是
<Moxisi> myke2, 这个不是逗号么
<Moxisi> 晕...
<BigOne> BigOne ...
<myke2> Moxisi: 只要出现对方昵称和分隔符就行, 不同软件补全不同的
<myke2> Moxisi: 不同客户端
<Moxisi> 哦
<Moxisi> 我是在WINDOWS下面的XCHAT
<metbsd> 要是linux能用平台，qq搜狗，网银和qvod，我可能考虑
<Moxisi> 估计和UBUNTU不一样
<Kandu> cfy: 也許 arch 比較適合你呢
<metbsd> 我也是
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 嗯，只要满足你自己的需求就好了
<Moxisi> 那天装了10.04，结果要连线才能上网，要装驱动，结果折腾了2次显卡黑屏就不敢装了
<Moxisi> 感觉还没有8.04好
<myke2> Moxisi: intel卡?
<metbsd> 油泵图继承了大便的优点的同时，也继承了它的一些缺点
<Moxisi> 不是
<Moxisi> N卡和INTER双的
<Moxisi> dell的成就3300
<myke2> Moxisi: 如果是intel 82845g
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 疼疼～～
<myke2> Moxisi: 双卡没整过, 不清楚
<cfy> MaskRay: 下次去你机子上体验bsd XD
<cfy> MaskRay: 有dvorak的吧
<Kandu> cfy: 不過要是有空閑時間的話，我寧願用 debian 而不是 arch
<Moxisi> inter的卡还没问题
 * Kandu Zzz n8
<Moxisi> N卡出了问题
<Moxisi> 310的
<MaskRay> cfy: 台式是 freebsd……笔记本怕驱动不行
<Moxisi> 反正就是更新了就黑屏
<Moxisi> 晕死
<shalee> 话说这里有几个人是用ERC的?
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。我也是懒。现在不折腾。要折腾还是搞别的好
<BigOne> MaskRay: 笔记本，那个是噩梦加杯具。
<Moxisi> 害得我重装了整个硬盘
<myke2> Moxisi: 闭源驱动要重新弄的
<BigOne> shalee: me
<cfy> MaskRay: 那我去你家XD
<myke2> Mo
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<Moxisi> 嗯..8.04以前就挺好，都有
<soiamso> Moxisi: 用linux的话，要选好硬件，芯片。基本便宜的芯片都不能用
<myke2> Moxisi: 其实命令行下可以做很多诊断工作
<myke2> Moxisi: 不是
<shalee> 就一个?
<Moxisi> 装完笔记本就自动有了
<myke2> Moxisi: 新内核, 新Xorg, 当然有区别
<Moxisi> 我这个不算便宜货吧...
<cfy> Kandu: 驱动要用pascal写？那我不知学会pascal要多久了。。。
<Moxisi> 都还是能知道的...
<myke2> Moxisi: 不是
<metbsd> 驱动应该是用C写的吧
<metbsd> POSIX C
<myke2> Moxisi: 据我所知, 10.04如果n卡, 用的是开源驱动
<chongwish> 一般笔记本的驱动freebsd都有啊
<Moxisi> 不知道，后来网上查了查才知道10.04基本都不能完全支持好笔记本
<metbsd> 除非是旧的笔记本
<myke2> Moxisi: 这说法显然不正确
<cfy> metbsd: pascal也可以。
<Moxisi> 是么
<MaskRay> BigOne: 是啊，我那个 linux 的驱动都折腾了几天才好，bsd 还是放弃了
<chongwish> metbsd: 不会的 新一点的也有的
<soiamso> Moxisi: 其实不是，只是便宜的笔记本，选用的芯片都是 broadcom ,via ， sis 类，没有什么linux支持
<chongwish> MaskRay: 你什么驱动
<metbsd> 那些旧的机器，windows跑不动的，装个linux还能废物利用的
<myke2> metbsd: ^
<chongwish> 硬件都查出来 找支持列表就行了
<myke2> metbsd: xp能跑动的linux几乎跑不动
<Moxisi> 哦，那什么能原生支持呢
<MaskRay> chongwish: 那个时候不知怎么配的内核，需要 modprobe -r tg3; modprobe broadcom; modprobe tg3 这样
<BigOne> 各位，你们见过最古老的机器是什么？要是实物，还要能正常启动的。
<Moxisi> 有啊，更新源里面都有，但是更新完了就黑屏，靠
<soiamso> Moxisi: 如果你用 amd fusion平台的话应该没有问题，但是还是要看芯片，我觉得360buy写得比较详细
<myke2> BigOne: 我看见的顶多9x年的
<Moxisi> 哦，这样啊，那要去看看
<BigOne> myke2: 是什么机器？
<myke2> BigOne: intel p3cpu, 64MB sdram
<myke2> BigOne: 15g disk
<soiamso> Moxisi: 基本能支持 linux 的主板，比不是的贵100元左右，主要是声卡，网卡芯片贵出来的
<metbsd> myke2, 这个强烈建议NETBSD
<myke2> BigOne: 还有更老的, 但是那时候我一点都不懂电脑, 装windows 3.2的
<Moxisi> 牌子是什么
<chongwish> BigOne: 我看过的老机器应该是2000年左右的～～～～～
<BigOne> myke2: 很牛了。我见过一台奔腾的机器
<MaskRay> 4g, 128mb
<MaskRay> 其他忘了。。
<myke2> BigOne: 哦, 对, 那里还有一台
<metbsd> 我的也是4G
<myke2> BigOne: 1G都不到
<metbsd> 内存
<lemonhall1> DELL 486，4M
<myke2> BigOne: 硬盘
<myke2> BigOne: 现在还在我亲戚家
<lemonhall1> DELL 486，4M，120M硬盘
<MaskRay> 我是硬盘 4g...
<BigOne> myke2: 我见过最让我震撼的是一台11年前的compaq服务器，运行着Netware5。目前还在正常工作中。
 * lemonhall1 唔。。我完胜了？
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 恭喜
<BigOne> myke2: 现在说的话，还要再加2年。
<soiamso> Moxisi: 什么牌子都有便宜的贵的
<Moxisi> 哦，明白了，谢谢
<chongwish> soiamso: apple
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 那台机器真可以进博物馆了。
<shalee> BigOne: 额~我倒见过一台跑UCDOS的
<BigOne> shalee: 不稀奇，UCDOS我天天见。
<chongwish> soiamso: 他们家的手机电脑都不是一般贵 还有维修～～～～～
<shalee> BigOne: 哎?哪里有得见?都成废铁了把
<metbsd> linux qq怎么还是1.0 beta啊
<BigOne> shalee: 而且我说的都是目前还在正常运行着的，作为系统的一部分在工作的。
<zhaoxuhua> 准备把公司电脑装成LINUX，但QQ是必用的，想问一下有没有稳定的QQ方案，
<chongwish> shalee: 有些人很喜欢老古董的～～～～
<soiamso> zhaoxuhua: 神马公式？
<shalee> BigOne: 你不是在说服务器把?
<BigOne> shalee: 的确是天天见，我记得有一套资产管理系统是基于UCDOS的。
<myke2> zhaoxuhua: webqq
<zhaoxuhua> 要能传文件，保存聊天记录
<BigOne> shalee: 很抱歉，是的。就是我刚才说的Compaq服务器，那个是无盘站的服务器。
<metbsd> http://im.qq.com/bbs/jump/qqforlinux.html 怎么上不去啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: 连接中，请稍候……
<BigOne> shalee: 站点上跑的是UCDOS.
<metbsd> 腾讯这是啥意思啊
<zhaoxuhua> 还要有截图
<myke2> metbsd: qq for bsd?
<shalee> BigOne: 我说的个人用的PC
<metbsd> linux
<chongwish> bsd可以用linux的qq～～～～～
<BigOne> shalee: 那也有，有一套算工资奖金的，还有一套档案管理的单机就是UCDOS的。
<BigOne> shalee: 这也算是PC吧。
<myke2> 我对qq保持谨慎
<BigOne> shalee: 当然，目前我发现的就这两台，据说还有更多的。
<myke2> metbsd: tx即使有很好的qq for linux我也不用
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么样的游戏可以xor计算
<shalee> BigOne: 为啥那个单位不换了?买个二手的都好阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 类似nim游戏那样
<BigOne> shalee: 目前办公室里有一套正版的Netware5安装光盘，还有一套正版的UCDOS
<myke2> BigOne: netware?
<soiamso> shalee: 官僚
<BigOne> soiamso: 不全是～
<soiamso> shalee: 不换的最大原因就是官僚
<shalee> soiamso: ...的确有点
<myke2> BigOne: 是说Novell的?
<BigOne> shalee: 作为单位，如果能正常运行且没有问题，那自然就是最好的。
<myke2> BigOne: 我只是听说过
<BigOne> myke2: 似的Novell
<myke2> BigOne: 有何好处
<BigOne> myke2: 而且，刚进去的时候还重装了一遍。
<soiamso> shalee: 懒政，老的软件根本跟不上也不兼容BI的潮流，只能说是一个花瓶
<MaskRay> myke2: 无法移动算输的组合游戏
<BigOne> soiamso: 你是学生？
<soiamso> BigOne: 泡了很多大公司了
<myke2> MaskRay: 基本都是这种游戏啊, 比如象棋
<BigOne> soiamso: 哦～～，软件系统的切换是件很麻烦的事情。特别是培训。和官僚关系不大。
<MaskRay> myke2: 两人的，轮流下，信息完全，只有输赢，没有和棋
<shalee> BigOne: 这么多年这个单位的人员变动这台服务器能撑起来吗?
<BigOne> soiamso: 你如果能体会下面员工挥着拳头堵在你办公室门口几天的感觉，你就会理解了。
<soiamso> BigOne: 如果你是站在软件工程师的角度看，你的说法是对的
<BigOne> soiamso: 螺旋式的，又不是全靠这台服务器和软件。
<soiamso> BigOne: 我的说法是站在最底层员工的角度看的，员工都是很愿意提升效率的，那样能多休息
<myke2> soiamso: japan不是吧
<soiamso> BigOne: 挥着拳头堵在你办公室门口几天，主要是稳定性问题
<BigOne> soiamso: 最底层的，很多人不太愿意更新。
<BigOne> soiamso: 稳定性是没有问题的。
<soiamso> BigOne: 所以你要到最底层干几个月实习
<BigOne> soiamso: 呵呵，你不了解实际情况。
<soiamso> BigOne: 一般投诉的都是稳定性问题，
<myke2> BigOne: novell现在suse?
<soiamso> BigOne: 例如1000为什么变成了1001
<soiamso> BigOne: 还有为什么上面的工程师设计的逻辑这么SB
<BigOne> soiamso: 呵呵～～
<BigOne> myke2: 不一样的。suse是基于linux的。而netware算是unix。
<myke2> BigOne: 我知道不一样, novell现在是否大部分改用suse?
<soiamso> BigOne: 但是员工是不会这么直接的跟上级说这个逻辑很 SB，上级也不相信，这就是官僚
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如如果把炮兵阵地改成两个人互下的游戏?
<BigOne> myke2: 因为目前运行正常，所以没必要切换。
<soiamso> BigOne: 工程师根本就不会实际业务操作，也不虚心实验，实践这就是懒政
<BigOne> soiamso: 你在公司做什么的？
<myke2> BigOne: 不, 我说现在novell的策略是否转移到suse? 不是说某个个体用户
<MaskRay> myke2: 可以。台南了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 或者简单点, 下正方形覆盖的棋子
<BigOne> myke2: 应该是吧，毕竟软件是系统的命根子。
<soiamso> BigOne: 很多公司哦，SAP MRP，市场部，IT，业务员，工人.....
<myke2> KDE不错
<BigOne> soiamso: 从你的观点看，至少你比我更需要下基层。当然，作为公司员工，我们不更新你们也会很头疼。
<soiamso> BigOne: 我看到的是BI，普及律太低
<soiamso> BigOne: 你说的基层是？
<shalee> BigOne: 你是做什么工作的呢?
<BigOne> 你知道，我见过很多公司的基层员工说什么么？用ERP是死，不用ERP也是死。只是前者死得慢一点。
<soiamso> BigOne: 我还以为我把产业链都走下来了
<Moxisi> 从来没觉得ERP有什么用，除非是很大的机构和厂矿企业
<myke2> 谁用KDE的
<Moxisi> 我看有个3层楼的公司也来搞ERP， 喊一声都比它快
<BigOne> soiamso: 对我来说，我也想更新到最新的系统。谁不愿意呢？但是，对于一个“古老”信息化机构，必然会面临新老系统共同运行的情况。
<soiamso> BigOne: SAP 不是不好，只是中层管理人员水平低，适应性差，开发能力低下
<BigOne> soiamso: 更新软件系统，面对的问题是众多的硬件更新，以及人员培训。同时，你还要保证系统在切换时不出现任何兼容性问题。
<soiamso> BigOne: 为什么从mrp 离开，是因为我不能忍受一帮连 excel vba 都不会的同事
<myke2> 谁用KDE的? 无论发行版
<BigOne> soiamso: 既然，目前有一个通过长时间证明是有效的系统在运行了。为什么要推翻重构一个系统？只为了赶个时髦？冒着整个企业的安全稳定的生产工作？
<BigOne> soiamso: 即使是银行，他们的很多应用都是很古老的。因为时间证明他们的稳定性。
<soiamso> BigOne: 原来没有erp的企业，上erp 难道就是赶时髦？
<myke2> BigOne: 应行有些用SCO UNIX
<fanzeyi> 哎…… 问个C的问题……
<fanzeyi> 我居然在time.h里面段错误了……
<myke2> fanzeyi: gdb it
<fanzeyi> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<fanzeyi> __strptime_internal (rp=0x80485b3 ", 10 Mar 2011 13:01:34 +0000", fmt=0x8048596 ", %d %b %Y %H:%M:%s +0000",  tmp=<value optimized out>, statep=0x0, locale=0x4153a0) at strptime_l.c:402
<fanzeyi> 402		  tm->tm_wday = cnt_longest;
<fanzeyi> (gdb)
<fanzeyi> 啊 复制错了…………
<fanzeyi> gdb了………… 必须gdb …… 要不怎么知道是在time.h
<BigOne> soiamso: 那是因为业务需求增大了，现有系统无法完成工作。
<fanzeyi> 最近vim的粘贴板不好用 见谅……
<fanzeyi> strptime(time, "%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%s +0000", test);
<myke2> fanzeyi: vim能和gdb?
<fanzeyi> 错误是这句…………
<fanzeyi> myke2: 呃 不是 我另外开得gdb
<myke2> fanzeyi: 那你复制还是用终端的功能?
<soiamso> BigOne: 老板也这样认为？
<fanzeyi> myke2: 呃 我用的gvim
<BigOne> soiamso: 很多事情，并不是像理论上那么好的。在实际中，会遇到诸多的考虑。
<soiamso> BigOne: 一般老板是不想看到企业失控才上的erp
<myke2> fanzeyi:        char *strptime(const char *s, const char *format, struct tm *tm);
<BigOne> soiamso: 不想和你争辩这种事情。我只想说，软件是为了满足人的需求的。
<fanzeyi> myke2: 恩 是 我是这么用的……
<myke2> fanzeyi: 第一个参数不是time?
<BigOne> soiamso: 不能满足，或者过多满足的都不会得到接纳。
<fanzeyi> myke2: 为什么不是啊？
<myke2> fanzeyi: 不
<myke2> fanzeyi: 恐怕应该是&test
<FrankLv> rsync manpage说要两边都装rsync，服务器端是rsyncd可以理解，ssh模式 另一端的rsync干了啥？
<BigOne> soiamso: 因为软件工程中，客户未要求但实际实现的功能，也算是bug。
<fanzeyi> myke2: struct tm *test;
<soiamso> BigOne: 是对的，不过这样的软件卖不出去
<myke2> fanzeyi: 那要malloc下test
<Baili> 情何以堪，突然不能上网，折腾了两天系统，试了各种命令与工具，最后发现居然是双绞线坏了…………
<Baili> 太茶几了
<fanzeyi> myke2: 恩 明白了……
<fanzeyi> myke2: 谢谢～
<BigOne> soiamso: 因为你是卖软件的，所以才会大骂官僚？
<BigOne> soiamso: 既然如此，你觉得我们还有必要争辩下去么？
<myke2> fanzeyi: 其实你在gdb那里tm -> ...的时候, 你可以p tm下, 其实就知道了
<regnif> 网易头条让我背后凉嗖嗖，心里阵阵冷
<myke2> fanzeyi: 搞不明白的话, 输入return, 强制回到你调用的地方, 查参数
<fanzeyi> myke2: 恩 谢谢～
<soiamso> BigOne: 我没有卖过软件，我认为软件工程师与实际市场出入很大没敢入行
<myke2> 谁用KDE的?
<BigOne> soiamso: 哦～
<soiamso> BigOne: 如果是切合用户需求的什么卖不出？
<BigOne> soiamso: 软件工程～很玄的一门科学。
<myke2> MaskRay: 用过KDE么
<soiamso> BigOne: 驻地开发，也没几个公司有这个意识去请
<MaskRay> myke2: 用过，时间不长
<MaskRay> myke2: Bye
<BigOne> soiamso: 另外，我所说的，堵在门口的事情是确实发生过的。不是因为系统不稳定，而是由于使用的人无法接受正规化的管理。觉得那样会影响他们收入。
<BigOne> soiamso: 另外，信息系统的建设，往往是伴随着血与泪的。
<Baili> 啥建设都伴随血泪
<caleb-> 老板往往随便买吧，买了垃圾 ERP
<caleb-> 有跟没有一样，还白花钱
<soiamso> BigOne: 你那个跟软件工程师毫无关系，还是找CEO 比较合适。你的软件就是要符合ceo的实际需要，使CEO 对所有要点事实掌握，拥有最大的控制权。
<Moxisi> 在中国，有一种很重要的东西叫姿态...
<BigOne> caleb-: 无奈～国内软件，良莠不齐。但便宜的一定没好货，好货也不一定最贵。
<Moxisi> 俗话叫装B
<Moxisi> 所以才有这种事情常见，习惯就好，兄弟
<BigOne> soiamso: CEO也在那边叫呢？
<caleb-> 老板只要会扫雷就好了
<caleb-> 术业有专攻啊
<Moxisi> 对，哈哈
<soiamso> BigOne: 那就是你的问题了，跟软件毫无关系，难道你为董事会负责？
<BigOne> soiamso: No,你根本不了解情况。
<soiamso> BigOne: 中国人做事不留名，这套东西？小公司吧
<soiamso> BigOne: 中国企业难道有  CEO 的 CEO ........
<BigOne> soiamso: 复旦大学冠名，拥有大量优秀人才的公司。或许在你看来也是个小公司吧。
<caleb-> 软件工程本来就是新玩意儿
<soiamso> BigOne: 是吧，算小公司。老板上福布斯不？
<caleb-> 如何兼顾开发速度和质量还是很难的
<caleb-> m$ 也是跳票出名的，只输玻璃渣了
<soiamso> BigOne: 年缴税上10亿人民币没有？
<BigOne> caleb-: 是的，但是如果能重构的话就可以缓解这个矛盾了。
<soiamso> BigOne: 不过小公司有个好处就是转身比较快
<Moxisi> 讨论点其他的如何
<Moxisi> 呵呵，兄弟们都杞人忧天了...
<BigOne> soiamso: 你那是《人月》的内容吧。
<BigOne> Moxisi: 最近有啥好看的电影没？
<Moxisi> 挣点小钱过好日子...谈点技术增加自己的知识
<Moxisi> 没有，都一般
<Moxisi> 有3部
<soiamso> BigOne: 没有看过
<Moxisi> 有一个叫3天以后，有个讲火车的，还有个是翻拍片...朱莉演的
<BigOne> Moxisi: 感觉最近国内的电影都没啥特别和胃口的。《人在囧途》觉得不错。
<soiamso> BigOne: 11度青春 ？
<Moxisi> 就是，最倒霉就是非2 ，本来想去笑笑，最后被老冯搞哭了，倒霉
<BigOne> Moxisi: 有部电视剧《医者仁心》感觉还是很推荐看的，国产片，情节很紧凑。属于少有的精品。
<BigOne> soiamso: 有机会看看。
<Moxisi> 不是，朱莉演那部是讲她当卧底爱上一个诈骗犯，最后诈骗犯为了她放弃了巨额财产...
<Moxisi> 对，看过，医者...有个香港演员，还可以
<Moxisi> 在重庆拍的
<BigOne> Moxisi: 个人觉得，内容么比较真实，但安排上太夸张了。
<soiamso> BigOne: 如果<人月>里面的内容，跟我碰到的一样，只能说这个世界大部分地区还没有进步过
<BigOne> Moxisi: 钟医生嘛～
<Moxisi> 当然了，这个是需要符合审批程序的，缓解一下现在的医患矛盾...
<Moxisi> 对，就是钟..
<Moxisi> 演得很好...
<Moxisi> 我还以为是日本人...
<adam8157> 1~/quit
<BigOne> Moxisi: 其实，有时候我觉得这事情就像发生在身边一样。而且，医院很多时候确实很无奈
<Moxisi> 其实我们都要相互理解，现在的医生确实良心不好的有很多，但是大部分确实很无奈...患者太多了，麻木了...而且物质的刺激还诱惑人心...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 那你觉得里面哪个角色比较吸引你？
<Moxisi> 就只有那个钟医生和那个院长...
<caleb-> 钱少事多责任大
<BigOne> Moxisi: 其实，这是一个社会问题。从业的人，是为了什么而从业。
<BigOne> Moxisi: 有些人是真的因为喜欢做医生而学医，这种医生比较好。但有些，只是因为收入多才读医科，那自然就容易变味。
<Moxisi> 其实，试想一下，如果是我们，我们怎么面对每天这么多的病人...而且有些病人的问题是你解决不了的..
<Moxisi> 兄弟...我们认准只有读书才是出路的思想就是导致现在的社会问题的更本...
<soiamso> Moxisi: 如果解决不了为什么还给病人开药？
<Moxisi> 你看看多少不是以前也是苦孩子出生
<Moxisi> 我说的解决不了不是药品，是心态...其实很小的病，也非要到大医院就诊...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 医学是有限的～从内心讲，没有人原因把病人医死。
<myke2> 正在装kde
<BigOne> Moxisi: 作为病人，有时候也的确是应该得到谴责的。
<chongwish> BigOne: 医生 不要彻医学了～～～～～
<Moxisi> 对，其实我们的医生太少了 ，现在学术造假这么严重，很多医生其实也是混的多..。既然是混既要搞钱...
<caleb-> 前阵子不是有个女医生写 blog...
<soiamso> Moxisi: 感冒都是死人的年代。。
<Moxisi> 哎..其实就是医院少了，国家...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 我听说有个医院，一个年纪大的，儿女就把她扔在医院不管了。也不来看她，结果跳楼了。
<chongwish> Moxisi: 是收费贵～～～～
<Moxisi> 哎，又谈论到国家了，不谈这个...真的很累...
<Moxisi> 很多，这样的情况....
<BigOne> Moxisi: 最后，久久未出现的儿女们，这个时候就来勒索医院了。
<Moxisi> 现在只要是稍微重点的病，不是一般老百姓可以接受的..
<Moxisi> 中国人民挣得钱最后都归结到医院了
<Moxisi> 吃没吃个名堂，穿没穿个名堂，住就更不说了....
<Moxisi> 都准备吃药了...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 不是归医院，是归医药公司，还有医保中心，药贩子。
<Moxisi> 我朋友的爷爷，就因为一个胆管发炎，医死了，家属还算理智没闹...
<Moxisi> 我说实话，其实医生拿的回扣最多，有40%，意思就是医生是最大的盈利者...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 药价是物价局定的，医疗保险报销范围和方法是医保中心制定的。
<Moxisi> 药费花了30多万
<chongwish> Moxisi: 特别是现在很多医生都没有医德
<Moxisi> 对...但是，要治理的根本还是国家的医疗制度...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 其实国内公立医疗已经很好了。
<chongwish> Moxisi: 其实是很多制度～～～～～
<BigOne> Moxisi: 香港，你要在公立医院里做个内窥镜，至少要排一个月。
<Moxisi> 也算一种平衡吧...如果医生不搞钱...每月那点工资确实对不住他们的10多年努力...
<Moxisi> 一样...
<soiamso> Moxisi: 这与你跟的公司很有关系，有的公司大病90%报销
<Moxisi> 呵呵...
<Moxisi> 你在公司没有付出？
<Moxisi> 这个是国家的事情，为什么要推给企业...
<soiamso> Moxisi: 有阿，只是回报还可以，有的就70%
<Moxisi> 企业纳税了
<Moxisi> 国富民贫就是这么来的...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 据说这次上海改革。居民保险又增加了。
<Moxisi> 美国人现在没升油价折合人民币4元多...日子比你我好过吧...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 比如小孩子，原来是直接50%报销。现在要自负300元才能享受。
<soiamso> BigOne: 上海社保10亿的亏空，肯定要增加啦
<BigOne> Moxisi: 其实这个和医院没有关系。
<Moxisi> 国家过国民就应该像家长对孩子..为什么我们的国民没有自豪感，就是什么都靠自己...
<Moxisi> 而欧美都是靠国家...
<Moxisi> 你还不敢说不字...
<Moxisi> 不说了，不是你我可以改变的问题...过吧..过不了就走
<BigOne> Moxisi: 就怕你走了没人要。
<Moxisi> 呵呵...那是
<Moxisi> 可是有谁愿意走，如果不是太累...
<Moxisi> 新的环境，新的生活方式，连朋友都没有...
<linux-ff> ................
<Moxisi> 18万美金买300多平米，自带2个车库，有私人游泳池，送800平米私家花园，就是美国普遍的高房价...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 说说病人吧～有时候感觉现在的病人身体真的很好，有那么多的精力和你吵架。
<Moxisi> 我也愿意去挨一次宰啊
<BigOne> Moxisi: 你知道，之前说美国高房价。其实是偷换概念。
<BigOne> Moxisi: House和apartment的概念。
<Moxisi> 病人太多，真的，也就让医生麻木了，我有个朋友是干这个的...真的，他也很无奈...病人还非要给红包，不要不行，不要就认为你不负责...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 在中国，这两个都叫“房子”
<soiamso> Moxisi: 美国每年的房屋税，地税你没有算，
<linux-ff> 貌似房价高低应该看房子价格于人均收入的比例
<Moxisi> 呵呵，我已经开始交了，兄弟，你没看新闻，中国有2个地方试点开始了
<Moxisi> 我他妈的就是其中之一
<soiamso> Moxisi: 房子便宜，税很多，越大越多
<BigOne> Moxisi: 现在上海，医生绝对不会收红包的。那些病人比猛兽还可怕。
<linux-ff> 。。。。。。
<Moxisi> 呵呵，深圳也一样...
<chongwish> 在中国买个房子还不如租个有生之年～～～～
<soiamso> Moxisi: 你是屋主？
<Moxisi> 但是你可以问问，还有很多城市照收不误...
<Moxisi> 废话，不然我为何交。。。
<chongwish> Moxisi: 原来是地主阶级的～～～～
<Moxisi> 如果我算地主，那中国有一半的人要算了....
<BigOne> Moxisi: 地主啊～～，牛鬼蛇神。要关牛棚的。
<soiamso> chongwish: 中国对租金没有法规，导致很少人租屋。随意升价是国内屋主的特性
<Moxisi> 现在我们的城市也有规定了...
<Moxisi> 多了要交税的..
<Moxisi> 而且只能租给一户人...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 北京么？那么麻烦？
<linux-ff> 问题不是有没有规定，而是能否被执行
<Moxisi> 你能想的政府都替你想了...别操这个心了
<Moxisi> 重庆...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 就我所知在上海，地产就是一个怪圈。
<Moxisi> 洗洗睡吧，交公粮去了...哈哈
<soiamso> Moxisi:  税无论谁交都是租户交的，只能规定一个价格，不能多，而不是多了交税
<linux-ff> 好的政策+无能的执行着=0
<BigOne> 普通老百姓，买不起房，等着拆迁改善住房条件。
<Moxisi> 呵呵...那要先有旧房啊
<BigOne> 政府能通过土地来增加财政收入。
<Moxisi> 不说了，睡了兄弟们,bb
<BigOne> Moxisi: 上海这点还是比较好的。
<linux-ff> 本质是损害百姓的利益
<BigOne> linux-ff: 拆迁补偿政策，据我所知是上海首创的。
<linux-ff> 政府给与百姓的优惠，都会被特权阶层利用，以谋私才
<linux-ff> 政策都是空的，关键是人
<BigOne> linux-ff: 上海是全国法制建设最好的城市之一。不然老陈怎么会被揭发/
<sikao_lfs> 感觉是后台挂了，然后被夺权的结果。
<linux-ff> 法制还不是由人执行
<linux-ff> 说白了政治就是人治
<BigOne> 当然扯皮的事情还是有的，但这个和法制并没有直接联系
<linux-ff> 关键还是法制和民主观念的普及
<BigOne> linux-ff: 有好有坏，至少目前位置上海没有跨省的事情发生
<linux-ff> 晕
<linux-ff> 中国有几个上海
<BigOne> 我知道很多城市都有上海路～
<BigOne> 所以，上海有很多个。
<linux-ff> 呵呵
<BigOne> 但作为城市，上海就只有一个。
<linux-ff> 同意，上海是不可取代的
<linux-ff> 中国的资本多在于上海
<BigOne> 毕竟是中国的窗口～
<chongwish> 作为城市 几乎都是惟一的～～～～
<chongwish> 没有几乎 都是唯一的～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 但在中国，很难再创造一个上海了。
<linux-ff> 内部发展可能会早就不少西部大城市
<BigOne> 各位，3月11日早上好。
<wenstream> BigOne: morning
<chongwish> BigOne: 也很难创造出一个北京 深圳 等等
<BigOne> chongwish: 深圳～～，貌似是量产品。
<linux-ff> 东部城市可能会趋向技术秘籍和文化艺术发展
<BigOne> chongwish: 深圳，广州... 你觉得这两个城市是不是有很多相似的地方？
<linux-ff> 近代历史的产物
<linux-ff> 包括香港
<BigOne> linux-ff: 不喜欢香港的拥挤～
<linux-ff> 香港是文化沙漠
<linux-ff> 没有文化只有资本
<BigOne> 不过话说回来，比较仇视那些鄙视上海人的外地人。
<soiamso> BigOne:  其实不像，主要是人口组成不同
<wenstream> 有在广州或深圳的吗
<BigOne> 有时候真的有些感觉，烧香赶出和尚的感觉。
<BigOne> 话说，各位，你们在家乡和别人说话，难道用的不是家乡话么？
<linux-ff> 北方人比之南方传统还是保存多一些
<linux-ff> 中国现在西化太严重
<BigOne> 放到某些人看来，上海人说上海话就变成了排外，变成了被抵制的对象。
<linux-ff> 不会吧，我喜欢上海话
<linux-ff> 吴哝软语
<linux-ff> 很好听
<BigOne> 这点，我实在有些无法忍受。搞得现在上海话严重走味。
<BigOne> linux-ff: 现在的小孩，上海话没一个标准的。
<linux-ff> 呵呵
<linux-ff> 都该普通话了
<BigOne> linux-ff: 以后要成为非物质文化遗产了。
<linux-ff> 我觉得地域文化还是保存比较好
<linux-ff> 比方说昆曲和越剧
<BigOne> 更可气的是，一边说上海怎么怎么不好。一边还要挤破脑袋到上海来工作。
<BigOne> linux-ff: 有时候，觉得这样的人，是不是属于心理变态。
<linux-ff> 上海人差不多都是外来人，原汁原味的上海人很少
<BigOne> linux-ff: 是的～。但是，在很多偏激的人看来，这些都叫上海人。
<linux-ff> 是的
<BigOne> 有时候真的很无奈～
<linux-ff> 呵呵
<linux-ff> 不早了，我先下了
<linux-ff> byebye
<BigOne> byebye.
<BigOne> 我也下了～
<chongwish> 都下了
<sikao_lfs> (00时19分44秒) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。?????
<roylez_> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=853195#p853195
<Moxisi> 哦，都跑了？
<gcell> 求推荐14吋笔记本一款
<yudun> gcell: thinkpad
<gcell> yudun: thinkpad已经堕落了……
<roylez_> gcell: 华硕，挑电池时间长的
<yudun> gcell: HP，，挑可以暖手的。。。
<roylez_> sh*t，又1点了
<woaiwojia> 漫漫长夜  人真多
<gcell> ……
<gcell> 联想真TM不是东西
<roylez_> 明天考试，距离发工资还有20天
<yudun> 我现在还不知道怎么注册IRC上的永久用户名的。
<gcell> 好端端一个品牌愣是给做烂了
<yudun> gcell: 那你就买水果把
<yudun> gcell: 在水果上装个linux...
<gcell> yudun: 不买水果
<gcell> 买不起啊，水果都是拿来和身份配套的，我的工资还不足以支持我装逼
<yudun> gcell: 。。。。
<yudun> 没有睡觉的老兄们，有没有人熟悉python的。我想学学抓网页，不知道怎么下手啊
<roylez_> yudun: 我会，但是我想睡觉了
<yudun> roylez_: soga
<yudun> roylez_: 那明天了，明天我会找你的哦老兄。
<roylez_> yudun: http://wwwsearch.sourceforge.net/mechanize/
<roylez_> yudun: 自己看吧
<yudun> roylez_: 好我先看看
 * woaiwojia 搬个小板凳一边坐着
<yudun> woaiwojia: /me 流汗中
 * yudun woaiwojia 流汗中
<woaiwojia> yudun: 哈哈
<Moxisi> 貌似有个命令可以注册
<yudun> Moxisi: ？哪个
<Moxisi> 貌似有个命令可以注册‘
<Moxisi> “/ns register 密码，你的邮箱”
<yudun> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
<Moxisi> 笔记本个人认为现在能选的太多了，但是华硕的质量还可以
<Moxisi> 晕，不可能吧
<woaiwojia>  yudun:   /ns
<Moxisi> yudun, 那个命令是对的
<yudun> 是在这个聊天窗口就可以注册吧？额，WHY
<Moxisi> yudun, /ns register 密码，然后是邮箱
<Moxisi> 也可以
<woaiwojia> 注册时间常不上也会注销
<yudun> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令   真的
<yudun> empathy
<Moxisi> 这个...等等
<woaiwojia> 命令没错
<Moxisi> "/nick 你的名字呢
<yudun> 这个没问题
 * woaiwojia 喝茶
<yudun> '/ns貌似就识别不了
<Moxisi> “/msg nickserv identify 你的密码”
<Moxisi> woaiwojia, 这个命令是正确的吧
<yudun> 算了，不管了。反正这名也没人用
<woaiwojia> Moxisi: 第一个是正确的阿
<Moxisi> woaiwojia, 第二个呢
<woaiwojia> Moxisi: 第二个改名字
<Moxisi> 也可以注册吧
<yudun> '/help msg都显示未知命令。
<yudun> 汗
<woaiwojia> Moxisi: 第三个 是找回
<Moxisi> 晕死，你用的是什么软件哦
<yudun> ubuntu 10.10自带的那个empathy
<yudun> 大脚丫
<Moxisi> 没用过
<Moxisi> 我用的是XCHAT
<Moxisi> 但是都应该一样啊....
<Moxisi> 不是都是IRC么
<yudun> Moxisi:不了解
<woaiwojia> yudun /ns register 这个命令是对对
<yudun> woaiwojia: 我知道。。。。我这用不了。 '/help ns都显示ns是未知命令呢
<Moxisi> 对啊，我也觉得我给那个是对的
<woaiwojia> 哈哈
<Moxisi> 靠，装个XCHAT吧
<woaiwojia> 我用的也是 X
<Moxisi> “sudo apt-get install xchat
<yudun> 不行就pidgin或者xchat
<yudun> 恩
<Moxisi> Xchat应该比较流行了
<yudun> 没用过，以前用pidgin
<yudun> 算了其实都一样
<Moxisi> 哦，对啊
<Moxisi> 我也是几年没用这个了
<Moxisi> 才想起来
<Moxisi> QQ用累了，QQ感觉属于娱乐性质多
<yudun> Moxisi: CSDN上有一个变态，说没见过QQ，手机平常也基本上没怎么用
<yudun> Moxisi: 我好想当这种变态啊！！！
<Moxisi> 还是这个看着亲切点
<Moxisi> 呵呵，我也想
<Moxisi> 但是我没机会了
<Moxisi> 已经被同化了
<yudun> 什么样的博客会被block。site:我的博能搜到推特中文圈，没什么问题吧
<Moxisi> yudun, 你怎么跟我聊的时候前面有我的名字呢
<yudun> Moxisi: 。。。汗，就打一个字母，然后tab就出来了。。。
<Moxisi> 晕，我的字母？
<yudun> Mo或者M，然后tab
<woaiwojia> Moxisi:汗
<Moxisi> yudun, 我TAB出来是逗号，刚才有兄弟解释过是一样的，但是就是看着不舒服
<Moxisi> yudun, 是这样吧，呵呵
<Moxisi> 你们都是冒号，我是逗号，感觉是另类了...
<yudun> Moxisi: 。。。。。
<Moxisi> 嗯...
<yudun> 看来大家都睡觉了
<yudun> 我做个广告再走
<Moxisi> 就是，睡吧
<Moxisi> 哦》
<Moxisi> ？
<woaiwojia> ..
<yudun> www.manglu.net
<Moxisi> 什么广告
<yudun> 哈哈哈
<Moxisi> 你的？
<yudun> Moxisi: 恩，没事弄着玩
<Moxisi> 哦，好，呵呵，睡吧，我去看看
<^k^>  06:03
<linux-ff> morning
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-11
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 真安静
<flay> t
<ofan> 有米有人熟悉gae
<leaveboy> morning
<yudun> leaveboy: morning
<leaveboy> 早上人比较少
<yudun> leaveboy: 恩，我看很多人都挂着
<leaveboy> yudun: 估计是还没起来
<yudun> leaveboy: 恩
<BeeBuu> 哪位做过定制UBUNTU系统？
<BeeBuu> 想把它做得体积最小的一个系统
<iGnome> nnnd 似乎gmail的确丢了些邮件额。超
<iGnome> BeeBuu: remastersys
<BeeBuu> 哦，我G一下，谢谢
<leaveboy> 「"「
<leaveboy> 」!」
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍡ 
<liujun1986> ..
<llj> BeeBuu:貌似huahua干过定制系统的事情
<BeeBuu> 我只想要个最小的系统，然后自己想装什么就装什么
<leaveboy> ls
<leaveboy> LFS
<llj> BeeBuu:直接最小安装，然后apt
<BeeBuu> 最小安装也很大啊
<leaveboy> hoho
<leaveboy> some see me
<leaveboy> minayi
<lemonhall1> 纯属折腾。。。
<llj> BeeBuu:换其他发行版吧
<llj> 好像有运行在优盘上的linux系统
<BeeBuu> llj:我看了tinycore
<BeeBuu> 不过我很喜欢用ubuntu
<if_else> 各位兄台，怎么用 awk 来提取日志里面的 /url/file.html?2321 中的 html前面的部分？谢谢了
<if_else> 我找到的比较笨的方法：
<if_else> awk '{print $5}' nginx.log|sed -n '/html/p'|sed 's/html.*/html/g'
<if_else> 能否将上面的两个 sed 合并为1个sed
<if_else> 谢谢
<leaveboy> if_else: 明显不行
<leaveboy> if_else: 你这个表达式中间肯定要啦掉很多匹配
<freeflying>  http://www.osnews.com/story/24510/Shuttleworth_Seigo_GNOME_s_Not_Collaborating
<^k^> ⇪ title: Shuttleworth, Seigo: GNOME's Not Collaborating
<sunningv> 西瓜
<if_else> leaveboy: 兄台，我只筛选有 html 关键字的url 其他的 如 jsp / php 的都不去的。谢谢
<xucm1986> 路过，帮顶
<if_else> leaveboy:上面的两条 sed 使用 -e 合并为一条时有错误？请问何解，-e 和 -n 那个在前
<Hceasy> .PPC手机到底算个什么架构？
<Hceasy> .PPC手机到底算个什么架构
<Hceasy> !PPC
<lubotu2> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<if_else> leaveboy: 兄台。可否指点一二啊阿
<leaveboy> if_else: 你是要匹配获得路径是不是
<if_else> leaveboy: 是的
<if_else> leaveboy: url 的路径有些后面跟有 ?2313213 GET 的请求，我要去掉这些的
<leaveboy> 哦
<if_else> leaveboy: 兄台，我是使用管道连接两个 sed 的
<if_else> leaveboy: 不是说 -e 参数可以执行多个命令吗。但是我写的有错误
<if_else> leaveboy: awk '{print $5}' nginx.log|sed -n '/html/p' -e 's/html.*/html/g'
<leaveboy> if_else: url 前面是什么
<if_else> leaveboy: /profile/visitor.html?username=wodezuiaikk&count=71&pageNo=4
<leaveboy> 没行都是这样？
<if_else> leaveboy: 最终只提取 /profile/visitor.html
<if_else> leaveboy: 还有些，里面没有 html 关键字的要过滤掉的
<leaveboy> awk   -F '?' '/html/{print $1}' nginx.log
<leaveboy> 这个会吧路径前面的东西也打印出来
<leaveboy> 如果你前面不做要求的话这个可以满足
<if_else> leaveboy: 我试试，谢谢兄台了。
<leaveboy> 不可器
<leaveboy> 不客气
<if_else> leaveboy: 兄台，url 是日志里面的第五哥字段的。不是只有这一个字段的
<leaveboy> 传部分日志看看
<if_else> 123.125.71.696.129974095176836  [10/Mar/2011:15:09:11 +0800]    "GET /find/c2598listrentout--option.rentTypeExt-3---option.keyword-�Ƕ�С��---option.houseType-104008 HTTP/1.1"   "-"     "Baiduspider+(+http://www.baidu.com/search/spider.htm)"   302     -
<if_else> leaveboy: 兄台，我只想提取 Baiduspider+(+http://www.baidu.com/search/spider.htm) 里面 html 中的字段
<leaveboy> 这个是一行吗
<if_else> leaveboy: 谢谢
<if_else> 也是，url 更好是 第五个字段的
<leaveboy> 你只想要（）内的东西？
<if_else> leaveboy: 不是，有点url 在 html之后有好多其他 参数，我要剔除这些的
<if_else> leaveboy: 有的第五个字段是 /profile/visitor.html?username=wodezuiaikk&count=71&pageNo=4 我只想要 /profile/visitor.html
<leaveboy> 就现在这个来说你要 ‘http://www.baidu.com/search/spider.htm’？
<if_else> leaveboy: 就是 ？号之前的字段的。谢谢
<leaveboy> if_else: 我们单独说吧
<lemonhall1> ！PPC
<lemonhall1> if_else: 你这个未免太简单了吧，以WWW开头，以HTML结尾就OK了啊
<lemonhall1> 不，应该是以http开头。。
<if_else> lemonhall1: 兄台，关键有些 url 不是www开头的。
<if_else> lemonhall1: /profile/visitor.html?username=wodezuiaikk&count=71&pageNo=4
<lemonhall1> if_else: http和https开头就好了啊
<lemonhall1> if_else: 还是看你给的输入了吧。。如果是这种形式的，就是以/开头，html结尾。。。
<if_else> lemonhall1: 谢谢兄台了
<lemonhall1> if_else: 还是看你给的输入了吧。。如果是这种形式的，就是以/开头，我想想，再保险些，以HTML或者HTM，或者HTML？或者HTM？结尾
<lemonhall1> if_else: 你在分析日志啊，可以用LOGPARSER啊。。很方便
<apporc> 大家好，
<pocoyo> apporc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lemonhall1> if_else: 这类URL可以轻松自动分割成参数和主URL段，可以类似SQL那样做GROUP，SORT。。。
<apporc> 看pdf时，需要前后的翻页，很麻烦啊。
<apporc> 大家有没有什么好的方法。
<apporc> 在ubuntu里无法使用Document Viewer两次打开同一个文件。
<apporc> 我想有一个用于正在看的位置，有一个用于查看上下文的。
<Kandu> apporc: C-n
<apporc> Kandu:Thanks.
<missing> iGnome: ee,咋装了ia32的包还不可以安装32位软件阿
 * missing 有那个amd64的装了ubuntu的draftsight的举手
<debianer> 人不能两次踏入同一条河流
<debianer> 人不能两次跟同一个老婆睡
<iGnome> 我可没安装64的系统
<missing> ...
<missing> 装了ia32也不行的
<missing> debianer: 人不能同时做一个猪头,单可以不停的做猪头
<lemonhall1> debianer: 唔。。。。第二句算什么
<iGnome> 你作啥cad呢。。
<missing> iGnome: 画你家地形图...准备打劫...
<debianer> lemonhall1: 跟第一句是一个道理啊
<iGnome> 去安装GIS系统吧。下现成的地图
<Hceasy> PPC到底算什么系统架构
<iGnome> Hceasy: 去百科网站查
<lemonhall1> !ppc
<lubotu2> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<lemonhall1> !windows
<lubotu2> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Hceasy> 跟手机那个PPC一回事么？
<lemonhall1> !windowsmobile
<missing> iGnome: 我还要结构图...装修布置图...应力测试数据,然后找疼疼计算需要多少炸药...
<iGnome> missing: 去安装sweethome。
<iGnome> 3D结构图
<lemonhall1> missing: 没必要计算吧。。。只要能轰掉整栋大楼的亮九够了
<Moxisi> 太专业了，看不懂...
<missing> 没听过...
<Hceasy> <missing> 疼疼只造地下军火库
<Moxisi> 我晕...玩炸弹....
<missing> lemonhall1: 成本控制很严的,我们打劫集团...
<lemonhall1> missing: C4.。每面墙贴一个就OK。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> missing: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Hceasy> cs啊…
<lemonhall1> missing: 理解，理解。。。最近大家经济都不景气
<yudun> 请问各位，python 哪个社区的人比较多一些，想问些问题
<missing> lemonhall1: ...知道就好了...现在啥不要专业阿...混口饭吃很难阿...
<ofan> yudun: cpyug
<Hceasy> 问个正事 PPC手机可以装linux不？
<yudun> ofan: 里面好像不怎么适合新手贴啊
<ofan> yudun: 发就是..
<lemonhall1> Hceasy: PPC手机可以装LINUX。。。。本质上都是一台计算机
<Hceasy> 大便的Wiki里就提到了一点儿
<yudun> ofan: 好听你的
<lemonhall1> Hceasy: 尤其是HTC出品的各类PPC。。。许多都可以装ANDROID
<debianer> 请问，float('abc')  为何提示错误？
<ofan> yudun: 不过最好事先搜索一下,有些问题可能已经问过了
<yudun> ofan: 恩
<ofan> debianer: 转换不了
<Hceasy> <lemonhall1> cpu195 ram64 rom 128
<lemonhall1> ofan: OFAN。。NDK开发就考你了。。我C语言差。。。
<debianer> ofan: 书上不是说可以把字符串转换成浮点型表示吗
<lemonhall1> ofan: 昨天刚成功跑完了例子
<ofan> lemonhall1: 早着.. 最近俩月都有事干.. 这个就排后面了
<Hceasy> <lemonhall1> 只在手机上成功模拟过安猪
<ofan> debianer: float('123.123') 这样可以,你要转换的字符串最起码看起来像个数字啊
<debianer> ofan: 哦，原来这样啊
<lemonhall1> ofan: 问一下你的背景吧，我现在确实需要一个熟悉LINUX下MAKE这类东西的人，昨天跑例子就跑得我晕。。你熟悉LLVM么？
<debianer> ofan: C语言似乎能返回字符的ASCII值，python不行吗
<ofan> lemonhall1: 没用过llvm..
<ofan> debianer: ord('a')
<lemonhall1> ofan: 台湾的jserv把LLVM实作到ANDROID下了，这样就可以不用JNI来调用C代码，而是直接用C来写全部的程序，拖开JAVA
<ofan> lemonhall1: 奥,还有库呢..
<debianer> ofan: 谢谢
<lemonhall1> ofan: 库。。。是很痛苦。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall1: ...
<debianer> ofan: 复数的绝对值怎么算？
<nixil> 复数的模？数学问题么？
<ofan> debianer: abs(a)
<lemonhall1> debianer: 求摸有公式，自己算，或者找找PY有没有数学库吧。。。
<flay> irssi怎样把每个channal放在一个窗口 我的几个channel的消息都是混在一起的
<debianer> ofan: lemonhall1 明白了，就是求复数所在的圆的半径
<ofan> debianer: ...
<MeaCulpa> py 的sci库应该是脚本语言里最丰富的了
<lainme> flay: 难道不是一个频道一个窗口么。服务器的消息倒是在一起的
<pityonline> 神了！我一直用 gnome-terminal --geometry=100x24 来约束终端的尺寸，并绑定了 Ctrl+Enter 快捷键，以前一直正常，这两天突然发现：第一次按下启动终端的快捷键，尺寸为 100x24，第二次和以后每次按下启动终端的快捷键都是 100x22……
<lemonhall1> debianer: http://docs.python.org/library/cmath.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 9.3. cmath — Mathematical functions for complex numbers — Python v2.7.1 documentation
<flay> lainme: 我这里怎么就一个window 现在几个irc的消息都在一起 也不能回滚
<leaveboy> :-)
<lainme> flay: 看下配置文件怎么写的，要不先删掉
<jasion> 总算找到组织了
<jasion> 刚没看到CN
 * lemonhall1 说实话学校毕业之后很少用到复数了
<jasion> 大家好
<pocoyo> jasion: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flay> 好 我先删掉看看
<oinil> 啦啦啦啦
<oinil> 又到周末
<oinil> 天气不错
<debianer> ofan: 复数相除，有什么法则？怎么除？
<flay> ~/.irssi/config前面一堆server 可以删掉吧
<oinil> debianer: 什么形式？
<ofan> debianer: 把分母变实数.. 额....
<oinil> debianer: 如果是欧拉形式，直接做阿，模相除，指数相减
<lemonhall1> oinil: 唔。。学生？
<debianer> oinil: 比如，(3+4j)/(2+3j),怎么计算出结果啊
<oinil> debianer: 如果不是，可以待定系数做
<lemonhall1> oinil: 记得这么清楚
<oinil> lemonhall1: 算是学生吧
<debianer> ofan: 把2+3j怎么变实数？
<ofan> debianer: 分子分母同乘(2-3j)
<oinil> debianer: 假设(a+b j) * (2+3j) == (3+4j)
<oinil> debianer: ofan 的方法也可以
<oinil> debianer: 或者直接写出欧拉形式
<oinil> ofan 的方法比较简单
<oinil> ofan: 学生？
<ofan> oinil: yep..
<oinil> 厉害
<ofan> - -.. 高中时不都这么讲?
<lemonhall1> ofan: 高中学过复数？
<ofan> lemonhall1: 当然额..
<lemonhall1> ofan: 我去复习一下。。我咋考上大学的啊
<ofan> lemonhall1: lol~
<debianer> oinil: 明白了，复数都忘记的差不多了
<nixil> oinil的名字可以倒过来写是吧？
<Hceasy> 继续研究PPC怎么安装linux
<lemonhall1> 算了。。头痛
<lemonhall1> linio.....
<lemonhall1> Hceasy: 研究那个干嘛？
<lemonhall1> Hceasy: 你C语言好不好啊？
<BigOne> 中午好，各位。
<ofan> BigOne: 好
<Hceasy> <lemonhall1> 想把wm系统换掉
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 这是C语言牛人
<lemonhall1> Hceasy: 唔。。。
<oinil> 发现个好玩的
<oinil> lemonhall1: 求证arctan(5/12) + arctan(33/56) = arctan(5/12)
<oinil> ofan: 求证arctan(5/12) + arctan(33/56) = arctan(5/12)
<oinil> ofan: 求证arctan(5/12) + arctan(33/56) = arctan(4/3)
<oinil> lemonhall1: 求证arctan(5/12) + arctan(33/56) = arctan(4/3)
<oinil> 前面一次写错了
<oinil> nixil: 倒过来什么意思？
<lemonhall1> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Hceasy> <lemonhall1> 只能看懂c
<nixil> linio读起来更顺溜点；）
<oinil> nixil: lol
<Hceasy> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> oinil: ...
<Hceasy> 算了，谷歌去
<nixil> 恩，改正后还靠谱点，要编程解么？
<BigOne> 刚才配置有问题，中文乱码。现在好了么？
<BigOne> Moxisi: 在么？
<BigOne> 各位，中午好。谁能发个中文我测试一下。
<jyf1987> h
<BigOne> jyf1987: 你好。
<jyf1987> 测出bot了
<BigOne> jyf1987: 哦，貌似我这边中文正常了。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 你是bot
<BigOne> jyf1987: No～～～
<jyf1987> BigOne: 少来
<BigOne> BigOne:
<BigOne> ERC> BigOne:
<BigOne> 乱码
<jyf1987> bot也会抱怨乱码 呵呵 智能化挺高的
<BigOne> jyf1987: ～～
<lemonhall1> 唔
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 你好。
<cfy> iGnome: ee,我再试试，先吃饭:)
<cfy> iGnome: 我这格式也很乱
<BigOne> MaskRay: Hello
<iGnome> cfy: 就是这事情啊。
 * lemonhall1 他在装BOT？？？
<MaskRay> BigOne: Hello
<MaskRay> BigOne: Hello
<BigOne> MaskRay: Hello
<Tyndz> 谁用cygwin?
<Kandu> cfy: 應該很快就夠用了
<ofan>  开动~
<Kandu> cfy: 我也只學了 pascal 的一小部分。用不着的部分就不學
<lemonhall1> 北京有一个烤肉店叫“明月三千里”，在Logo下面赫然印着：MYSQL。
 * lemonhall1 北京有一个烤肉店叫“明月三千里”，在Logo下面赫然印着：MYSQL。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 好办法
<nixil> 哈哈，这个logo不侵权么？
<debianer> lemonhall1: 那又怎么了？
<lemonhall1> 正在看OB数据库里的TIPS。。我真是很无聊啊
<dingyichen> nixil, 看 Oracle 要不要告它違反商標法
<debianer> 我下次开个烤羊肉店，就叫做gnu
<hymnusalae> dingyichen, 看到了一定會告的。
<debianer> 开个蛇肉馆，就叫做python
<hymnusalae> debianer, 蛇肉館的話我先靠你野生動物方面的問題。
<flay> python是蟒蛇吧
<ofan> 开个殡仪馆叫c++
<debianer> ofan: 为什么
<nixil> 应该不会吧，我刚刚想起来以前老师说如果行业相差太大就没有关系，比方说奔驰牌脚气水就不会被告，因为奔驰和脚气水行业差距太大
<ofan> debianer: 瞎说的..  这么明显都看不出来?
<dingyichen> debianer, 光拿 gnu 和 python 這兩個英文字不算侵權
<nixil> c和死谐音么?
<debianer> dingyichen: 那就好啊，下次你们来我店子里吃肉啊
<dingyichen> debianer, 你先開張吧
<nixil> 要钱么？
<debianer> dingyichen: 好
<jyf1987> nixil: 那amason一开始卖书 突然卖vps 这个怎么说呢
<ofan> oreily的的书都能做个昆虫百科了
<nixil> 这个具体我也不知道了，vps是啥阿？
<edison0354> nixil: 国产品牌在兲朝跨行业保护商标，进口的只在本行业保护
<debianer> edison0354: gnu和python应该是进口的吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 问个问题啊,gae里怎么设置当前时区? 或者根据客户端判断..
<yc8332> 问个问题，我用10.10的系统怎么不能连接win7创建的热点
<edison0354> debianer: 也许吧，前几个月不是fedora被抢注了嘛
<nixil> 哦，原来这样阿
<jyf1987> ofan: 用datetime库就是了
<nixil> 怪不得老师说奔驰呢哈哈
<jyf1987> 我在想 如果亚马逊还在做图书的时候 另外有一个主机商注册了个亚马逊卖vps 当时没事 后来亚马逊开卖ec2的时候 能否告他们呢
<yc8332> 有没有人知道？ubuntu怎么连接win7创建的热点
<ofan> jyf1987: 检测用户时区怎么做?
<nixil> 我觉得那样恐怕不行，亚马逊做零售业务的话，你再注册一个一样名字的零售公司应该注册不下来吧
<jyf1987> ofan: 没设呢吗通用办法 是看浏览器header 但是被人可以不提交
<jyf1987> 额 可是我是做主机的阿 这样也不行？
<jyf1987> 难道非要逼着我去做菜贩才能注册亚马逊？
<ofan> 邮件组里说可以用js,可惜我不会js..
<nixil> 哈哈，不知道了，现在说的都是胡说着呢～～～
<BigOne> edison0354, Hello
<jyf1987> js当然可以了 只是你服务器端如何信任他呢？这是客户端提交的我也可以写个程序自己提交
<edison0354> BigOne: 好
<lainme> 好像一个公司名气大了后，就可以禁止其它行业的注册同样的名字。一般的只要不在一个领域，是可以的
<ofan> 不是服务器端发送js到客户端么.. 自己写的js应该能信任吧
<jyf1987> 那如何判断名气大了呢
<jyf1987> 没有量化标准呀
<pocoyo> lainme: 特权？
<jyf1987> ofan: 你傻了？ 你发js过去执行 结果如何返回呢？
<lainme> pocoyo: 好像是。知识产权课上似乎讲过
<ofan> jyf1987: 异步神马的..
<nixil> 也许和什么驰名商标之类的有等级挂钩吧
<nixil> 这样就可以量化了
<jyf1987> ofan: 那不就是走http提交么 你自己用curl也可以提交哈
<jyf1987> nixil: 那国外呢？
<lainme> 驰名商标认证之类的...
<ofan> jyf1987: 或者服务器传的都是utc时间,本地js转换一下..
<nixil> 好像国家之间有商标协议之类的东西
<ofan> 一般web程序不都这么干?
<BigOne> 我发觉，在windows下，还是xchat比较好用。
<jyf1987> 那只能单向的
<nixil> 比方中国就不能注册microsoft 或者　可口可乐
<jyf1987> 客户端提交上来的数据 是没法让他自己说日期的 一切以服务器为准
<ofan> jyf1987: 是啊,我存数据库也都是utc时间..
<nixil> 前几天韩国人注册中国老字号也败诉了
<lemonhall1> !tips
<edison0354> BigOne: pidgin
<yudun> irc python group要是有人就好了
<ofan_> orz.. 还得学js..
<edison0354> nixil: 不是不能注，而是M$已经注过了
<BigOne> edison0354, 感觉pidgin用起来不怎么方便。比较习惯xchat这种大屏幕。
<touparx> BigOne: ：windows下用pidgin还不如用miranda
<flay__> 终于把irssi搞安逸了
<yudun> class MyOpener(URLopener, object):
<yudun> 这句话有什么问题啊？为什么说URLopener不存在，我都import urllib了
<oinil> flay__: 要搞神马？
<oinil> flay__: 难道不是上手就用的？
<ofan> yudun: urllib.URLopener
<ofan> 求js入门教程~~
<BigOne> touparx, 其实，我个人比较喜欢erc。但是在windows下有中文支持问题。
<lemonhall1> ofan: 你要干嘛啊？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://min.us/mvkIxOU#1
<jyf1987> BigOne: 你不如说其实你个人喜欢win32 但是emacs用起来乱码
<ofan> lemonhall1: 做个web程序
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太天才了
<flay__> oinil: 我先前出了点问题 只有一个window
<jyf1987> ofan: 做个监控的？
<yudun> ofan: 好
<ofan> jyf1987: orz.. 不是
<ofan> 做个gtalk机器人..
<touparx> BigOne: 不是吧，我在win下erc用起来很好啊
<jyf1987> Router2:
<flay__> 有没有人用那个irssi-xmpp？是不是可以上gmail
<BigOne> jyf1987, 我晕，单位，你觉得我能有第二个选择么？私人环境下，没有windows。
<lemonhall1> ofan: 我帮你。。。我搞这个的
<jyf1987> BigOne: 咋个不能 虚拟机麻
<ofan> lemonhall1: 哦?
<touparx> BigOne: 不过erc在实验室用不了，很奇怪
<jyf1987> ofan: 监控机器人
<ofan> lemonhall1: 你会js么
<lemonhall1> ofan: 做什么东西？
<ofan> jyf1987: 恩 监控的..
<jyf1987> 哼哼
<BigOne> touparx, 我这边主要就是因为ERC，有时候会出现乱码，不然谁愿意装个xchat。
<lemonhall1> ofan: 会一些吧
<BigOne> jyf1987, 有句话叫脱裤子放屁～
<ofan> lemonhall1: 求个js教程..
<jyf1987> BigOne: 没办法 不如此不纯粹
<jyf1987> 另外 你为何要找个用win32的单位
<ofan> lemonhall1: 本地的时区信息怎么获得?
<touparx> BigOne: 用miranda吧，可以把msn，gtalk，irc弄在一起，又比pidgin省资源
<BigOne> touparx, 谢谢你的建议。
<BigOne> jyf1987, 至于你么～对你表示无语。
<lemonhall1> ofan: 唔，我看看，本地时间很简单，你非要时区。。。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 绝对至于
<jyf1987> 这里好多人都是单位用linux的
<ofan> lemonhall1: 肯定有吧..
<ofan> lemonhall1: 否则一般web程序怎么做时间..
<Kandu> ofan: 看 ip ?
<ofan> Kandu: 额?
<roylez> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ5OTI4ODQ4.html
<ofan> Kandu: 也有可能代理,vpn之类的
<lemonhall1> ofan: 唔。。没需求。。本地时间很简单，你运算一下获得时区行不行？
<ofan> lemonhall1: 恩 也可以,就是感觉比较脏..
<ofan> 算了,不搞自动的,手动设置时区.. orz..
<lemonhall1> ofan: alert("zone:"+ ( d.getHours()-d.getUTCHours() ) );
<lemonhall1> ofan: 有更变态的方法，但是。。貌似那个太精确了些
<ofan> lemonhall1: d不用生命或定义就能用?
<ofan> 声明..
<ofan> lemonhall1: 有没有在线js参考或教程之类的..
<lemonhall1> ofan: 唔。。你等等。。我忽然发觉新的JS里有内置时区。。。我在CHROME下试试先
<ofan> lemonhall1: OK
<lemonhall1> ofan: 唔。。想复杂了
<lemonhall1> ofan: d=new Date();
<lemonhall1> ofan: 这个直接返回，Fri Mar 11 2011 12:56:05 GMT+0800 (CST)
<ofan> lemonhall1: 哦..
<lemonhall1> ofan: 最后那个。。不就是时区么。。。
<ofan> lemonhall1: 恩
<lemonhall1> ofan: d.getTimezoneOffset();
<flay__> 有没有人用irssi-xmpp啊
<lemonhall1> ofan: 返回的是-480.。。
<lemonhall1> ofan: 恩。。。时区很简单
<ofan> lemonhall1: 多谢
<lemonhall1> ofan: d.toTimeString();
<lemonhall1> ofan: 这个返回的是对的，你得在几个游览器里都试试。。。
<lemonhall1> ofan: 貌似还是getTimezoneOffset(); 最给力
<BigOne> oracle要收购AMD～～
<edison0354> BigOne: ……
<ofan> lemonhall1: OK.. 发现w3school.com.cn很好啊
<edison0354> BigOne: 胃口丫还真大……
<BigOne> edison0354: 感觉再下去oracle迟早要触犯反垄断法的。
<edison0354> BigOne: 它可能收掉AMD吗……用脚指头想想就知道了……
<lemonhall1> “真巧啊！我们两个发小同时怀孕！给以后的孩子结个娃娃亲吧！”“好呀，如果我们都生的是男孩， │
<lemonhall1>                     | 就让他们搞基；如果都是女孩，就让她们百合；如果是一男一女……就让他们结为兄妹！”
<lemonhall1> ofan: 唔。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 还有一个是
<heiher> 请问有人知道 gnome 的哪个程序是用来设置背景图片的吗？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我被这条TIPS囧到了。。这两个傻逼姐妹。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 俩女的是百合，俩男的是基友，然后互相结婚，然后怀的都是男的，然后……
<lemonhall1> heiher: 桌面右键。。。
<lemonhall1> heiher: 你是想编程实现？
<heiher> 我不是这个意思。
<BigOne> edison0354: 事事难料，sun还不是被收了～
<heiher> 我是想知道哪个程序去读 gconf 的设置，然后去设置的。
<edison0354> BigOne: sun本来就不行了啊当时
<jyf1987> 收购sun是要java和mysql
<jyf1987> 收购amd要啥？
<edison0354> BigOne: AMD现在呢，刚发了APU
<jyf1987> amd现在又不生成cpu ?
<lemonhall1> 甲骨文是想做操作系统
 * edison0354 chromium 12.0.700.0
<lemonhall1> 甲骨文这是想侵入家用机啊
<debianer> lemonhall1:什么操作系统
<BigOne> edison0354: 不太希望被收购。
<debianer> lemonhall1: 哪里有这个新闻
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 唔你的版本号。。很赞
<lemonhall1> debianer: 我胡扯呢
<redmorning> 看新闻说有人把UBUNTU装到平板电脑上了
<edison0354> lemonhall1: Google太速度了，已经在版本号上BS了所有的浏览器了……
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我不喜欢高版本的，字体不好看。。还不能设置
<debianer> lemonhall1: 胡扯要交税
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 坚持用9.0
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 有新功能
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 好复古……
<heiher> 谁知道能告诉我吗？
<debianer> lemonhall1: 什么9.0？
<BigOne> debianer: 税率多少？
<jyf1987> debianer: 额 胡扯要缴税？ 那你不是要破产了
<BigOne> Guns^Rose: Hello
<leaveboy> BigOne^Rose: helloo
<BigOne> leaveboy: Hello
 * edison0354 谁也用的是Hero？
<leaveboy> ...
<edison0354> BigOne: 你是BOT吗？
<edison0354> BigOne: 啊呀擦擦啊丽丽巴黎黎
<yudun> ubuntu 上面的编码真是难弄啊。。。。乱七八糟的
<BigOne> yudun: 的确，的确。
<edison0354> yudun: 乱毛，都是UTF8
<yudun> BigOne: 正郁闷呢。抓个网站抓下来全乱码
<imugoubuntu> linux下用什么键盘比较好啊？
<BigOne> yudun: 你怎么乱码了？
<liujun1986> yudun: 不会吧
<flay__> 怎么样给irssi来点颜色呢？我已经设置了term_force_color为ON
<yudun> 就是抓取了中文站之后，
<yudun> 显示出来的全乱码，还得转换，麻烦
<yudun> 默认的都是UTF-8,从windows下移植过来的源文件，都乱码
<yudun> BigOne:         page = urllib.urlopen(url) 然后 html = page.readlines()，再print，就乱码了
<yudun> edison0354: page = urllib.urlopen(url) 然后 html = page.readlines()，再print，就乱码
<edison0354> yudun: 不懂……
<yudun> edison0354: python抓网页。 或者你用eclipse，在windows下写好java,只要有中文注释，到linux，就乱了
<BigOne> yudun: 你用的是python？
<yudun> BigOne: en
<jyf1987> 【新晕对联】1、政治老师新婚。上联：一上一下共创和谐境界；对：一进一出造就一代新人。横批：生命在于运动！2、历史老师二婚，上联：夜袭珍珠港美人受 惊；对：两颗原子弹日德投降，横批：二次大战。3、数学老师新婚，上联：开括号解平方只为求根；对：穿原点过曲线直达终点。横批：0大于1。
<BigOne> yudun: 你在保存的时候选择utf-8模式。我一般用记事本或者emacs
<edison0354> yudun: 这个是必然的
<jyf1987> iconv -f gbk -t utf-8
<BigOne> 然后，在源码中加入 coding: utf-8
<yudun> BigOne: 恩我试试
<leaveboy> ls
<oliver661> yudun: 留心一下UTF的DOM的设置
<leaveboy> lsls
<yudun> oliver661: 在哪设置
<leaveboy> hhaah
<leaveboy> hehe
<oliver661> yudun: 存储UTF的时候 都会提到吧 如果没有提到DOM就不用管他
<leaveboy> help
<BigOne> ÔõôÁË leaveboy£¿
<^k^> BigOne:say 怎么了 leaveboy？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<BigOne> 怎么了？
<BigOne> leaveboy 怎么了？
<edison0354> BigOne: 你果然不是UTF8
<leaveboy> irssi 打开gtalk群 怎么能
<BigOne> edison0354 换了个客户端。现在用opera默认为GBK
<oliver661> = = opera还默认k？？？？
<leaveboy> irssi可以和群聊天，但是关掉窗口怎么调出来这个群聊窗口
<BigOne> oliver661 是啊，我记得设置的时候调整过的，结果现在又不行了。
<BigOne> oliver661 不过，现在应该可以了。
<oliver661> BigOne: 我的浏览器历史中压根就忽略了opera了……
<chongwish> oliver661: opera是个好东西 用了都说好～～～～
<oliver661> !ver oliver
<Gun^Rose1> 这阵子网络状况怎么这么差！
<BigOne> oliver661 每个人的选择不同的。
<BigOne> chongwish: 握手。
<chongwish> Gun^Rose1: 前天已经不好过了~~~~
<oliver661> BigOne: 嗯嗯 可能和我从一开始就用FF有关…………orz
<chongwish> 我是firefox加opera 不过一般都用opera～～～～～～
<oliver661> BigOne: FF的1.5的安装包还在
<BigOne> oliver661 我一开始也用FF的，但是有时候觉得FF有点太重了。
<chongwish> BigOne: 是只大笨象 真的～～～～～
<chongwish> firefox
<chongwish> BigOne: firefox4 也一样是只大笨象～～～～～
<oliver661> BigOne: FF构架太完美了xul无敌了
<lainme> ff本身带的功能少，但都细节完备
<BigOne> chongwish 呵呵，无敌的xul。
<oliver661> BigOne: 玩轻的就chrome了
<lainme> chromium的打印预览一塌糊涂
<leaveboy> 刚刚的问题已解
<leaveboy> ‘/msg -bitlbee vim-cn xxxxx’
<oliver661> BigOne: 所以我现在一般chrome和FF双开……
<chongwish> oliver661: chrome真的也不轻～～～～～
<BigOne> oliver661 我说了这是各人喜好问题～
<lainme> opera书签工具栏傻，其它问题倒是不大
<oliver661> chongwish: 这……IE轻……
<chongwish> lainme: opera的打印才叫悲剧～～～～～
<oliver661> BigOne: 嗯嗯 个人爱好个人爱好
 * BigOne 直接输入网址的路过～
<lainme> chongwish: 没试过。我装opera主要是为了unite
<chongwish> oliver661: opera很轻 不过内存释放很悲剧～～～～～
<chongwish> ie opera ff chrome都有缺点 也有优点  看用处了～～～～～J
<oliver661> chongwish: 曾经用过opera卡卡卡了半天……于是卸了
<BigOne> oliver661 opera能支持直接下BT文件。
<flay> opera卡么？
<oliver661> 萝卜青菜各有所爱嘛
<flay> 我一直在用啊
<chongwish> oliver661: 用opera卡的话 那就真的只能w3m了
<oliver661> flay: 早期版本～
<nsdy> Ubuntu 将消除桌面和移动版本的区别 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/ubuntu-desktop-version-and-the-mobile-version/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 将消除桌面和移动版本的区别 : OSMSG
<oliver661> chongwish: 嗯嗯
<nsdy> Firefox 4 RC 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/firefox-4-rc/
<yudun> 测试
<pocoyo> yudun: 一对情侣一起去殉情，可是他们身上的钱只够买一瓶农药，而且这瓶农药的药量只够一个人死，可是最后他们两个人都死了，这是为什么呢？他们买了这瓶农药，打开瓶盖，瓶盖上写着：再来一瓶。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<nsdy> Gentoo Linux 11.0 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/gentoo-linux-11-0/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux 11.0 : OSMSG
<yudun> pocoyo: what's this
<oliver661> = = 昨天刚刚折腾过一回……FF的更新……
<nsdy> OpenSUSE 11.4 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/opensuse-11-4/
<nsdy> moc — 命令行下的音乐播放器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/music-play-moc/
<yudun> 于是乎：IRC的标题就。。。Please use utf-8 charset|???????????????
<BigOne> oliver661 FF的更新比较那个。感觉opera的安装包还是不错的。
<chongwish> BigOne: ff的更新怎么了～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish 我是习惯用源码更新的，你懂的。
<oliver661> BigOne: FF重要版本的正式发行一向小心
<chongwish> BigOne: 然后opera你有源码～～～～
<oliver661> xul太难调教了
<oliver661> 噗
<BigOne> chongwish: 然后opera就有很多平台的二进制安装文件，而且都很稳定。
<chongwish> BigOne: ff也一样的阿～～～～
<BigOne> 话说，我一直都没有搞明白，新闻组和mail list的区别。
<BigOne> chongwish: windows, linux, other 其实，other就是源码。
<chongwish> BigOne: usenet那个新闻组？？？
<BigOne> chongwish: 不清楚，就是Opera里的新闻组。另一个就是比如python的 mail list
<chongwish> BigOne: 我都是下载tar.gz或tar.bz2的那个 但不是源码 所以以为他没有公开
<BigOne> chongwish 我就是要他的可执行文件。
<chongwish> BigOne: 话说那个opera不是商业的么 可是为啥还有源码开放？？？
<BigOne> chongwish 主要是因为FF没有提供我所用操作系统的二进制版
<chongwish> BigOne: 你啥系统～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: BSD
<chongwish> BigOne: 我都是下载linux的通用二进制
<chongwish> BigOne: 可以用linux的 bsd
<BigOne> chongwish: 那样太～～重了。等于虚拟一个linux。
<chongwish> BigOne: bsd方正可以开linux的外挂
<chongwish> BigOne: 不是的 只是提供文件和库等什么和存放的位置而已啦
<chongwish> BigOne: 几乎没有啥压力的～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 你要把所有的linux库装一遍。
<chongwish> BigOne: 不用的
<BigOne> chongwish: 然后执行的时候再加载进去。
<chongwish> BigOne: 把依赖的库放进去就可以了
<BigOne> chongwish: 用过了～的确如此。
<chongwish> BigOne: 不过bsd 我觉得其实本身的负载比linux大太多了 所以我还是用linux～～～～
<BigOne> chongwish: 各人喜好不同～
<Evanescence> 为什么我在安装了awesome-extra后，还是无法使用awesome的一些widget啊？那些widget我是从别人那儿拷贝过来的，我测试了下，在rc中不添加widget，只是在开头require也会让awesome无法启动，为什么啊？
<BigOne> Gun^Rose 今天很杯具，网络不稳定。
<nsdy> Bash 使用技巧大补贴 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/the-best-tips-and-tricks-for-bash/
<chongwish> Evanescence: awesome -k验证下
<nsdy> 高效率编辑器 VIM－操作篇 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/efficient-editing-with-vim/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 高效率编辑器 VIM－操作篇 : OSMSG
<BigOne> http://www.python.org
<Evanescence> chongwish: -k验证g过了，只是添加一行require也会重启失败
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python Programming Language – Official Website
<BigOne> 这个^k^挺好玩的。 http://www.python.org/download
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<chongwish> Evanescence: 可能你用的是3 但是别人的配置是2以下的～～～～
<BigOne> http://www.python.org/download/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<Evanescence> chongwish: 不会啊，就算斯2以下的，不至于添加一行require也能导致失败啊，
<chongwish> Evanescence: 错误或不完整的话也会的 哪怕是一点点
<BigOne> chongwish: ^k^ 是不是跑在国内的服务器上？
<chongwish> awesome 就是这鸟样～～～～
<chongwish> BigOne: 我不认识～～～～～
<Evanescence> chongwish: 我只是添加了一行 require（“shifty”）也导致启动失败啊
<BigOne> http://www.youtube.com
<chongwish> Evanescence: 应该会的吧 注意下语法啦 看前后的种括号
<chongwish> Evanescence: 花括号
<BigOne> chongwish: 感觉^k^如果跑在国外服务器，就应该可以访问一些特别的网页。但是貌似^k^现在不行。
<Evanescence> chongwish: 不是啊，括号对的啊，我就是在原本的样本下配置的啊
<BigOne> chongwish: 所以我是这么猜测的
<chongwish> 下了 byebye
<Evanescence> chongwish: 就是圆括号啊
<Router2> 记得以前这BOT挂在国外，能给出youtube的标题，现在不行了啊
<Gun^Rose> 老掉线！愁死人啊
<Eddy> 有人吗? 请问系统设成英文的情况下, 怎么单独把 lunar-applet 设成中文的?
<pocoyo> Eddy: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Eddy> ????
<BigOne> Gun^Rose: 我很同情你。
<BigOne> eddy 你可以试试写个独立的启动脚本，把locale设成中文的。再启动。
<BigOne> 比如 lang="zh_CN.GBK"; export lang;
<Eddy> 这个...它本来是怎么启动的?
<BigOne> 估计是直接命令～
<Eddy> 如果能找到它启动的地方....
<BigOne> Eddy: 你是不是装的gnome环境？
<Eddy> 是的
 * edison0354 我又刷机了
<BigOne> Eddy: 呵呵。
<BigOne> edison0354: 你刷机干嘛？
<edison0354> BigOne: 新系统
<Eddy> ...我希望是只改变那个程序的语言
<flay> Eddy: 单独的脚本可以试试。你确定有中文语言文件吗
<Eddy> 有
<flay> 你系统locale设置的en_US.utf8?
<Eddy> 是的
<flay> 那可以这样 以gimp为例：  LANG=zh_CN.utf8;gimp
<flay> 这样应该是中文的
<Eddy> 嗯, 可是这样需要知道 GNOME 面板是怎么启动 lunar-applet 的
<flay> 那你查一下启动文件就可以了 我不用gnome
<Eddy> 不知去哪查呢...
<nsdy> Android Trojan 进化 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/android-trojan-evolved/
<flay>  那就手动启好了
<Eddy> 是不是需要先关闭 然后再用类似 LANG=zh_CN.utf8;gimp 的方法开?
<flay> 嗯 你先试试
<Eddy> 好吧, 谢谢
<Guest52310> emacs + auto-complete 怎么能慢成这样呢？有没有兄弟也遇到同样的问题？
<bluebird> 兄弟们你们的 emacs 是怎么配置自动补全的，我配置了 auto-compelete 可是每打一些字的时候它就在那里搜索还是怎么的，超级慢
<bluebird> anybody help?
<oinil> 日本地震
<oinil> 现在twitter上吵翻了
<lemonhall1> !tips
<lemonhall1> 挺好的
<Router2> 都热闹一阵了
<jyf1987> 有什么好吵架的
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。我在ubuntu-cn-ot里一个人好寂寞
<jyf1987> Router2: 你现在还装机不
<edison0354> 反正日本地震也不死人
 * lemonhall1 寂寞。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall1 寂寞。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall1 寂寞。。。。。。。。
<Router2> jyf1987 我没事装机干嘛啊
 * lemonhall1 寂寞。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> lemonhall1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jyf1987> 驿外断桥边，寂寞开无主  lemonhall
<jyf1987> Router2: 难道你机器还用几年前的？
<Router2> jyf1987 确实挺老的了
<jyf1987> 这里有个在帝都搞公交卡这类的 是不是你阿？
<jyf1987> 帝都还有人不？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ～～～～～～～～
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你又不懂装机
<jyf1987> 我要找个懂的 带我去
<jska> freenodeÀï³ýÁËÕ⻹ÓбðµÄÖÐÎÄƵµÀô?
<^k^> jska:say freenode里除了这还有别的中文频道么? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。
<lemonhall1> 我被BAN了？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 台式机？
<oinil> jska: gentoo-cn
<jyf1987> edison0354: 当然 难道你还配笔记本？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 懂还是懂的，就是好久不看硬件了……
<oinil> help
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那不就是了 我也是不知道硬件行情了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 自己上网补几天课呗
<jyf1987> edison0354: 关键是哪里的知识是可信的呢 网上也有好多骗人的阿
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，就看看报价什么的就行了啊
<edison0354> jyf1987: 还要看啥
<edison0354> jyf1987: 配置什么的都自己挑就好了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 想让人给上处理器 这个不会弄 其他都可以自己动手
<edison0354> jyf1987: 啥意思？主频差不多，看性价比高的那个拿就行了……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我说我装不上去 另外我是要搞编译机 有点搭配问题
<bluebird> 兄弟们你们的 emacs 是怎么配置自动补全的，我配置了 auto-compelete 可是每打一些字的时候它就在那里搜索还 是怎么的，超级慢
 * edison0354 稍改了改ROM，刷了爪机了
<Router2> jyf1987 装CPU很简单啊，现在的设计都不会装反了的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 装不上去……编译机搭配啥东西？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 去中关村买管硅脂回去你就会装了
<jska> 换了mirc 7.14
<jyf1987> Router2: 怕把阵脚给搞坏 额
<jyf1987> Router2: 另外 amd的io问题让我纠结到底是买intel还是amd
<jska> 各位 freenode 除了这还有别的中文频道么？
<jyf1987> 如果买amd 那我要买个包开核的费龙x2
<jyf1987> 这个对板子不就有要求了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不要使蛮力弄不坏的
 * edison0354 支持AMD
<edison0354> jyf1987: 开核是对BIOS有要求，BOIS里有一项是开核用的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那也得有板子上支持来着
 * edison0354 开机好慢，我怀疑是不是被我刷死了……
<jyf1987> 谁有amd的费龙x4的？
<jyf1987> 测试下编译个大项目给我看看？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 恩，问一下商家就行了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 商家还不是忽悠你贵的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 直接自己看好，问他这个支持不支持
<jyf1987> edison0354: 关键是你怎么知道哪个是性价比最好的呢
<edison0354> jyf1987: 上网补课……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 看配置，看价格，自己估计……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 这不是又回来了么 去哪个网站？
<edison0354> jyf1987: AOL啊，PCHOME啊，有报价的就行啊
<jyf1987> i3和费龙x2比哪个性能高点呢
<edison0354> jyf1987: I3不是双核忽悠人的？
<jyf1987> edison0354: pchome报价不准 尤其是电子产品 像mp4 手机 普遍比实际卖的贵
<jyf1987> 我搞不清
<edison0354> jyf1987: 恩
<lifeng> 日本8.9级地震...
<Router2> jyf1987 现在应该都是防呆设计，小心点都没问题的，装不上的时候仔细看看是不是反了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 但是所有的产品都贵，还是能比较出来的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 去了以后自己多问几家报价
<jyf1987> edison0354: 这个真火大
<edison0354> jyf1987: 当时我们做市调的时候一问就是十几二十家的报价
<jyf1987> 有没有人直接在中关村 帮人从网络上生成的单子拿货？
<jyf1987> 对了 其实我想要mini itx的
<jyf1987> 这个有能开核的么
<jyf1987> 活着上 q6600的？
<edison0354> jyf1987: micro ATX
<Router2> jyf1987 你知道为什么不准么。都是报个低价把你吸引过去，实际上是想在他们那家攒机，你问单拿一个件就不是那价了
<jyf1987> matx还是大了点 呵呵
<edison0354> jyf1987: 话说现在好像好多都是小板啊
<jyf1987> Router2: 恩 我知道 上次和lerosua去就是这样
<edison0354> Router2: 不是，网上报价比实际买到的高，去了还能降
<jyf1987> edison0354: 看什么网站 反正pchome是报价偏高
<edison0354> Router2: 当然攒整机的话要便宜点再
<jyf1987> matx有能叉  4个ddr3的么？
<jyf1987> 你看我这种需求 已经不是上网的问题了
<jyf1987> 是需要写个爬虫了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 没把……
<jyf1987> 哪家的板子数据多的 我去写个爬虫来
<Router2> edison0354 有时候你去店家问都先给你报低价，但单一个就没那么低了
<jyf1987> Router2: 就直接问散件
<jyf1987> 买了就走那种
<edison0354> Router2: 他会问你单买还是整机的
<edison0354> Router2: 这个价格不一样很正常的
<jyf1987> Router2: 或者你告诉我各个产品的总代 额
<jyf1987> 直接去那里拿
<jyf1987> 其实那帮人不如明说自己是去总代那里拿货 帮装和配
<Router2> jyf1987 代理你可以在网上查，还能发E-mail问
<jyf1987> 价格透明 赚咨询费和手续费
<jyf1987> Router2: 原来如此
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你如果买华硕的我可以帮你问问看
<edison0354> jyf1987: 其他牌子就不认识人了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我先写个爬虫吧
<jyf1987> Router2: edison0354 你们常去哪家网站看数据？
<Router2> jyf1987: zol,各牌子厂家网站
<jyf1987> 不是吧 那新冒出来的你如何得知的？
<jyf1987> 比如说内存里 那个什么南亚易胜
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不看
<Router2> jyf1987 基本小品牌不考虑
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不买杂牌
<jyf1987> Router2: 那你是有钱人
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 你买华硕的处理器么 呵呵
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<Router2> jyf1987 价格你也可以在京东新蛋上看看参考一下
<jyf1987> edison0354: 对了 你是北航的 帮问下有没有 arm的板子
<edison0354> Router2: 那边更贵
<edison0354> jyf1987: 哪里问？
<jyf1987> Router2:  我曾经对比过 360和newegg
<edison0354> jyf1987: 开发板学校还卖？
<jyf1987> Router2: 配件 插件各有不同 最后插个几十块样子
<Router2> jyf1987 参考啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 就是民用板子 要高端点的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 学校还卖这个？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那刀不是 只是你们那搞研究的多 可以问问相关的爱好者
<lot> 大家好，测试一下汉字，第一次来
<pocoyo> lot: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我是航空专业的……
<edison0354> lot: 你汉字正常
<missing> edison0354: 有去火星的内部票吗?
<jyf1987> edison0354: 好吧 你们搞风洞模拟实验的时候不是要计算机么 那个计算机借我几个机时用用哈
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我不是搞飞机外形设计的
<lot> edison0354 谢谢
<jyf1987> edison0354: 都一个专业了 混得进去的
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我相信你的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 而且飞行器设计专业的也接触不到那个，估计本科生是没戏的
<missing> edison0354: 外形的也要风洞阿
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你搞航天器专业的 居然不搞风洞测试 这就跟我们写了接口不写单元测试一样不负责任阿
<missing> jyf1987: 对
<edison0354> jyf1987: 估计是研究生，博士生的事
<missing> jyf1987: 你对接口有多少研究?
<jyf1987> missing: 我天天都在写 无研究
<missing> edison0354: 不可能阿,外形什么不了解流体力学 风洞呢?
<edison0354> jyf1987: 开发板是电子信息工程专业用的还是计算机的？
<missing> jyf1987: 光写不练了,没有用
<edison0354> missing: 还没学到那个时候
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那你作为小师弟更应该混得进去的 大不了献把菊花
<missing> edison0354: 大几?
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> missing: 实际使用的
<edison0354> missing: 3
<missing> edison0354: 大三没学也知道有这个课程吧?
<jyf1987> edison0354: 当然要计算机的 电子信息工程的我怕他们给我低频的
<edison0354> missing: 必然
<missing> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> missing: 但是风洞还是接触不到的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，我问问
<edison0354> jyf1987: 不过我也只认识大三的……
<missing> edison0354: 找lainme mm,人家u2的残骸都见过
<jyf1987> edison0354: 只要能接触计算机 谁管你是不是测风洞 你开个bochs 装winxp 打扫雷都么有人管
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你想问啥来者？
<lainme> missing: 风洞一般管得严，我也只是参观过
<edison0354> jyf1987: 本科生没实验室
<edison0354> missing: 啥是U2？
<edison0354> lainme: MM？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 问问有没有民用的arm/mips处理器的高端板子 有mips的高级芯片也可以搞个来玩玩 还有计算机
<missing> lainme: mm在阿...我就看a380的那个设计制造的电视见过风洞
<lainme> missing: 而且计算机肯定没我们做计算的好
<jska> 大伙都潜水呢 还是都私聊呢
<missing> edison0354: 你...美国的高空侦察机阿
<edison0354> jyf1987: MIPS？我记成MISP了……
<edison0354> missing: 好吧……
<missing> lainme: 风洞本来就是可以帮助建立风洞模型吧?
<missing> edison0354: 我都知道...
<edison0354> lainme: MM您是做什么的？
<missing> lainme: 说错,帮助建立空气流体力学模型
<lainme> missing: 只是实验，有专门机器收集实验数据，然后再拿回来处理
<jyf1987> edison0354: mips 都不知道 你搞啥计算 额
<edison0354> missing: 第一反应是U2乐队，第二反应是悠二
<leaveboy> :-)
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<missing> edison0354: ...一边凉快去,还外形设计的
<lainme> edison0354: 流体力学，计算的，实验室都没进去过...
<edison0354> missing: 我不是
<edison0354> lainme: 南航？
<missing> lainme: 风洞肯定试一个系统阿
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你以后设计啥飞行器 麻烦能告诉我一声 我出门尽量避免坐那个
<edison0354> lainme: 还是墙外？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 恩
<imugoubuntu> 有人用 罗技K300键盘么？我先在ubuntu上用，不知行不～
<lainme> edison0354: 西工大
<missing> edison0354: 你是学什么的?
<edison0354> jyf1987: 没关系，我不会去设计灰机的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没测试过的东西 我怕我成了你的牺牲品
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我是搞生命保障的……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那更完蛋了 生命保障也不测试的
<edison0354> missing: 飞行器环境与生命保障工程
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那我碰到你设计的保障系统的飞行器 多买点保险给家里
<edison0354> jyf1987: 到时候拿你来做实验
<missing> edison0354: 那和疲劳测试有关了?那也要风洞试验阿
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<redmorning> 有设计导弹的吗？借两颗用用。我这战斗机天天飞来飞去的。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你是问板子的型号吧？
<edison0354> missing: ……不搞的……
<edison0354> missing: 而且您一直在说的都不是本科生的工作
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> 这里都是牛人啊
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 恩
<missing> edison0354: ...到底那个专业试干吗的?做飞机场地勤?
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 小牛！！
<edison0354> missing: 我想干这个啊
<missing> edison0354: 不是要你做,你做这一行的你应该有所了解,是不是?
<jyf1987> redmorning: 你付个几万 可以买到地对空的 干干战斗机应该没问题
<edison0354> missing: 内部压力，温度调节，安全救生等等
<edison0354> missing: 还有仪表设计
<missing> jyf1987: 骗人,没有1000w不行的
<edison0354> missing: 座椅一类的应该也是我们专业
 * lemonhall1 我看了火箭弹的资料，表示。。这是我见过的最廉价高校的武器
<missing> edison0354: ...晕,就是后勤了...
<edison0354> missing: 没见过风洞啊
<edison0354> missing: ……
<jyf1987> 黑盒 散装 盒装都什么意思 ？
<jyf1987> missing: 瞎扯 单兵便携的那种 游击队装备
<edison0354> missing: 你意思是飞机舱内环境都算后勤？
<edison0354> missing: 那飞行员直接就都死光光了……
<lainme> edison0354: 正如其名，就是让风通过的管道...
<missing> edison0354: 人家lainme研究生都没什么见过,你更加了啦
<missing> jyf1987: 你买一个给我看看
<edison0354> lainme: 我知道风洞……
<jyf1987> missing: 你给我10几万先？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我也知道
<edison0354> jyf1987: 直接携款外逃了
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 造汽车的貌似也用
<missing> jyf1987: 拉倒吧,几万那个能打飞机吗?
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 恩
<redmorning> 两分半不到，飞机从头顶上飞过4次，吵死了
<jyf1987> missing: 可以 国外有地对空击落战机的例子
<jingqq5210> ~~
<jingqq5210> testing
<jingqq5210> ok
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍧ 
<jingqq5210> 小白冒泡问一个问题
<pocoyo> jingqq5210: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<missing> jyf1987: 这个是站战斗机低空飞行的时候吧
<lainme> edison0354: 我是说看到后的心里落差...最后就是那个结论
<edison0354> redmorning: 你在哪里……
<edison0354> lainme: 哦
<edison0354> lainme: 其实我还是觉得吹发动机好玩……直接把鸡扔进去……
<lemonhall1> edison0354: ...............
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 扔进去鸡蛋干什么？
<jingqq5210> 1，xterm怎么弄成全屏幕（1280X800）；2，gnome和xterm之间有没有像gnome和tty之间简单的切换方法。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 很欢乐的
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 扔的是鸡，不是鸡蛋……
<redmorning> edison0354: 杭州
<jingqq5210> :P
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 而且还是天然放养的鸡，不是饲料鸡
<jyf1987> missing: 你在国内打 他们不是高空战斗状态 根本没想到这事  所以击落的成功率很高
<jyf1987> 只是你要保证当时间谍卫星么有扫你这块区域 呵呵
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 模拟机场的鸟鸟，测试压气机叶片
<missing> jyf1987: 问题是我没有这个需要
<lemonhall1> edison0354: ............
<jingqq5210> 没有人理我？桑心鸟。。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我擦。。。这太重口了吧
<jingqq5210> 1，xterm怎么弄成全屏幕（1280X800）；2，gnome和xterm之间有没有像gnome和tty之间简单的切换方法。
<jyf1987> missing: 那你还问
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 我只是觉得那个鸡一定相当的好吃！
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 你们这群变态
<jingqq5210> try one more time
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 能吃？都成渣滓了吧
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 听说几十年以前还有个人直接被压气机吸进去的……还有被风洞吹飞的……
<jingqq5210> 我去#ubuntu问问区
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 唔。。。。
<missing> jyf1987: 了解一下行情不行阿,为策划打劫ee做打算阿
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我怎么想起来成龙的一部电影了
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<redmorning> lemonhall1: 飞鹰计划？
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/136976.htm
<edison0354> IE8、Safari 再次于 Pwn2Own 竞赛中早早缴械，Chrome 依旧挺立
<lemonhall1> redmorning: 唔。。。
<leaveboy> ls
<leaveboy> hho
 * edison0354 话说爪机好像真的被我刷死了……
<lemonhall1> 我太蛋疼了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 恩，过来吹吹风洞来～
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 想烤烤发动机尾喷管也行……
 * edison0354 日本只要留下三种人就够了.Loli.女高中生.妹妹
<jyf1987> edison0354: 还是轮不到你 呵呵 让领导先爽
<jska> 有啥区别？
 * lemonhall1 哥特女，女初中生，暴走族
<leaveboy> edison0354: 你太狠啦
<jyf1987> 额 lemonhall1你的口味
<edison0354> jyf1987: 领导有干部
 * lemonhall1 腹黑女，哥特女，精神不健全的小美女。。。都行
<jyf1987> edison0354: 干部
<leaveboy> hi
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……………………
 * lemonhall1 告白里的那个妹子把我萌到了
<^k^> leaveboy, 好  ㍨ 
<edison0354> lemonhall1: M属性？
<jyf1987> 精神不健全的爆乳娘比较好
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
 * lemonhall1 [告白]是我今年看过的最腹黑的片子
<redmorning> lemonhall1: 哪个？我去看看。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 咋都是这……
<redmorning> lemonhall1: 下了还没看。
 * lemonhall1 当然，还有更加腹黑的片子，还得了奥斯卡奖的。。。【黑天鹅】
<jyf1987> amd的板子上个nvidia的显卡 是否脑残？
 * lemonhall1 是
<jyf1987> 额
<calebot> 独显没差吧
 * calebot amd 的板子 + nvidia 独显
<hymnusalae> 我操，他媽的人懶就是悲劇，這個 Konqueror + Flash 的問題我還不信搞不定你了。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 啥问题？
<jyf1987> calebot: 你的是？
<calebot> hymnusalae: 印象中新版 Qt 不吃 adobe flash 了
<leaveboy> 好好哦
<hymnusalae> calebot, 什麽意思？
<roylez> firefox 4也抗不住公司悲催的网
<leaveboy> action 搜索思
<calebot> hymnusalae: 如果 konqueror + 新 Qt 就没办法用 adobe flash
<calebot> hymnusalae: 某个版本以前的 Qt 才行
<hymnusalae> calebot, 哦，現在還能用，就是總崩潰。
<calebot> hymnusalae: 珍爱生命，远离 konqueror
 * lemonhall1 看日志，更新显卡驱动。。。
<calebot> khtml 上网就一杯具
<hymnusalae> calebot, 真是應該遠離……
<leaveboy> lemonhall1: 不要老师搞型号出来
<calebot> konqueror 当 file manager 还成
<jska> 我都怀疑这真有人用ubuntu
<lemonhall1> leaveboy: ?
<leaveboy> 不要老是前面带个*
<calebot> 这里最近流行 debian
<lemonhall1> leaveboy: 唔。。怎么了？
<jska> 实在是找不到有人存在的irc
<edison0354> jska: ……
<edison0354> calebot: 咋成debian了？
<leaveboy> lemonhall1: 我这没高出来
<calebot> edison0354: 不是一堆 ubuntuer 改灌 debian 了么？
<lemonhall1> jska: 我在
<lemonhall1> jska: 如果你也一样蛋疼，一起吧。。。进入ubuntu-cn-ot频道
<edison0354> calebot: 不知道啊
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<jska> 用中文的irc
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 唔。。。你怎么了？
<calebot> 前阵子流行 oss4
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 你快找个乳酸的媳妇去吧
<edison0354> calebot: 这个倒是知道
<jyf1987> calebot: oss4如何装阿
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 不是给你说了我烂交么。。。
<flay> oss4貌似还行
<edison0354> jyf1987: 阿荣BLOG上有
<jyf1987> calebot: 最新的声卡识别得促会来么
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 一个烂交的男人。。怎么找媳妇啊
<calebot> jyf1987: 论坛有教程
 * edison0354 坚持ALSAing
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
 * calebot 坚持ALSAing
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 我要手动型的那种
<calebot> jyf1987: oss4 官网有手动教程的
<jyf1987> calebot: 额
 * lemonhall1 我只用默认的设置，所以都不知道ALSA是什么
<jyf1987> 那支持的声卡呢
<calebot> lemonhall1: ubuntu 默认用 alsa + pulseaudio
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 默认就是
<edison0354> jyf1987: 声卡应该都支持吧，都是INTEL的HDA标准
<jyf1987> edison0354: 是么
<edison0354> jyf1987: 应该把
<calebot> edison0354: 那是主板上的
<leaveboy> aa
<calebot> oss4 硬件支持比 alsa 少点
<edison0354> calebot: 独立卡不用INTEL的标准？
<calebot> edison0354: 不用
<edison0354> calebot: 额
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 唔。。你原来比我还小白啊
<leaveboy> 求带星好
<lemonhall1> leaveboy: ?
 * lemonhall1 什么？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 同白
<leaveboy> 怎么名字前面带星号
<hymnusalae> 我決定要當中國boy了，我 Kalafina 曲子剛打開 flash 就崩潰了。
<leaveboy> 前几天高出来过，现在忘记啦
<lemonhall1> leaveboy: /me
 * leaveboy ^_^
<leaveboy> xx
<jyf1987> 现在有民用的上几个cpu的板子么
<leaveboy> 还真是
<leaveboy> 在finch里面好像是 /action
<calebot> jyf1987: 多的是
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 好的，德国人民向你发来贺电
<calebot> jyf1987: 超级电脑 top500 很多民用的
<calebot> 超级电脑 top500 不少是网游服务器
<Router2> 肯定是有的，但那价格嘛，够你攒台机器的了
<jyf1987> calebot: 我说买个民用的板子 可以上多个cpu的
<jska> 有米有时间就能攒出来
<jyf1987> 民用的意思就是价格不是很贵 额
<calebot> ...
<flay> @changjian11是哪个的twitter ID
<calebot> 都 4~8 核了，其实也不需要多 cpu 了
<lemonhall1> 我想要啊
<calebot> 多 cpu 不如多核
<palomino|working> evga sr-2 , jyf1987
<jska> 多核和多U不一样吧
<palomino|working> 支持双cpu , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 600$ , jyf1987
<calebot> jska: 从软件的角度来说差不多一样
<calebot> jska: 硬件性能肯定是多核有优势
<lemonhall1> calebot: 我只想多开几个虚拟机
<calebot> 单核都可以多开虚拟机了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ......... , roylez
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 600刀太贵了吧 我只能承受2k以下
<lemonhall1> calebot: 为什么从古代中国人就要强调炼字？因为对一个MM说：我想和你一起睡觉---这是阿Q。但是，如果说的是：我想和
<lemonhall1> 你一起起床---你就是徐志摩了。
<lemonhall1> 真经典啊
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 是我想和你困觉
 * lemonhall1 为什么从古代中国人就要强调炼字？因为对一个MM说：我想和你一起睡觉---这是阿Q。但是，如果说的是：我想和你一起起床---你就是徐志摩了。
<jska> 学好语文的流氓
<wiiw> 机器人说法: 一起短路
<rocky> 阿Q说的是困觉困觉
<calebot> 人帅就是调情，人丑就是性骚扰
<hymnusalae> Youtube 上最新消息，日本發生 8.9 級地震。
<calebot> 人帅就是含情脉脉，人丑就是视奸
<hymnusalae> 以及海嘯。
<hymnusalae> http://www.youtube.com/aljazeeraenglish?feature=ticker 相關情況，牆外。
<rocky> 墙内也有
<oinil> hymnusalae: 我两个小时前就发了这个了
<hymnusalae> oinil, ……好吧，我火星了。
<oinil> 现在youtube仍然被墙着么？
<Router2> twitter上已经传播半天了
<debianer> hymnusalae: 访问不了阿，youtube早就被卡擦了
<hymnusalae> debianer, 上面我都寫了好吧。……
<hymnusalae> debianer, 牆外。
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。今天水频道彻底成了我一个人玩闹的地方了
<hymnusalae> debianer, 牆內用戶自覺做好本份就好。
<debianer> hymnusalae: 目前appspot.com都被屏蔽了，approxy还能用吗
<jska> google的指定时间搜索也墙了 hk的
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你那个貌似我在学校的BBS上看到过。
<lemonhall1> BigOne: 唔。。我是在和OICEBOT玩。。。。
<lemonhall1> BigOne: ubuntu-cn-ot....
<flay> 大家说一个twitter ID从不发推也没人follow 但是他却fo了100多人 这说明什么
<BigOne> lemonhall: 哦，不过我也觉得那个挺好玩的。
<jyf1987> flay: 我从来也不发推 经常有人加我 额
<roylez> lemonhall1: 阿Q说的是“困觉”，说睡觉的是 lemonhall1
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 我想殺了你，你這是增加我的log量呀！要玩機器人私聊去……
<roylez> palomino|working: 有什么不爽的吗？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 我說我IRC老在那跳呢。你這樣刷……我靠……
<flay> 现在是他主动follow别人
<debianer> 请问，python里如何把十进制数字转换为二进制的数？
<palomino|working> 累阿 , roylez
<roylez> flay: 这个是个机器人，抓信息的
<jyf1987> ignore在手 怕什么
<jasion> 这里可以水么？
 * roylez 给了 palomino|working 一鞭子，“驾”！
<flay> 这样也行
 * lemonhall1 给了 edison0354 一个飞吻～～～～
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<Hceasy> 8。9级 可惜了
<flay> 不是8.8么
<hymnusalae> Hceasy, 你要多少級……
<flay> 额 8.9
 * lemonhall1 6.4级可以么？
<mean> 为什么连chatcafe显示的中文是乱码？
 * lemonhall1 唔，我说了一个敏感词。。。
<mean> 有人解答一下吗，谢谢
<lemonhall1> mean: 懂得话自然有人解答。我不懂，所以解答不了。。但是还是帮你吼吼
<jska> 有中间那个点就不敏感了
<lemonhall1> jska: 你说反了吧。。。用中间的那个点就敏感了
<mean> lemonhall: 谢了：）
 * lemonhall1 我们和僵尸的主要区别，只不过是僵尸吃活人，而我们吃尸体罢了。
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。。。。。
<jska> google 6.4 没问题啊
<void1> 四川地震的时候，日本是同情。宫城地震的时候，中国是幸灾乐祸。
<Colin-shzsc> flay: 美国 USGS 报 8.9，太平洋海啸预警中心报 8.8，中国报8.6
<jasion> 2012快到啦 大家一起HI吧
<wiiw> void1: 这是统计局的结果吗
<mean> = =
 * lemonhall1 唔，去掉一个最高分8.9，去掉一个最低分8.6，平均分8.8.。。。。。。。。
<void1> 这个频道里的结果
<edison0354> ……
<void1> 震度是8.4
<void1> 8.9是误报...
<jasion> * lemonhall1 为什么有这个信息啊
<hymnusalae> 呃……
<calebot> void1: 各国用的震度标准不同
<calebot> void1: NHK 新发布的是 8.8~8.9
<jska> 中国统计局以87.53%的概率计算出来的
 * lemonhall1 作为一个科技小白，我只明白。。。地震差一级。。。就是10倍。。传说是LOG过的
<Hceasy> 可惜了
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall1: 据说确实是对数
<void1> calebot: 日本气象厅说是8.4
<edison0354> lemonhall1: LOG过的……
<Hceasy> 真可惜
<flay> lemonhall1: 好像没这么少 相差0.1级能量就不得了
<lemonhall1> flay: 不是吧。。。我不太懂。。反正这种计数法。。让人有错觉啊
<calebot> void1: 说不定是说余震 8.4?
<Hceasy> 离震中都快200公里了
<calebot> 当年关东大地震 7.9, 余震 7.3
<void1> calebot: 不是...
<flay> 是的 那是有可能的
<Colin-shzsc> 里氏震级一共10级，震中烈度一共12度，破坏性应该看后者吧
<jska> 2012快点来吧 哦耶
<Colin-shzsc> 阪神地震才七级多，破坏力就那么大了，震源浅
<lemonhall1> Colin-shzsc: 唔。。对。。还是和深浅关系比较大
<Colin-shzsc> 汶川地震也是这个道理
<lemonhall1> Colin-shzsc: 新西兰的也是浅了
<jska> 你们终于讨论点技术问题了
<flay> google一下貌似1级相差30倍
<lemonhall1> 唔。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> 好恐怖啊
<lemonhall1> 忽然想看灾难片儿了
 * lemonhall1 还是去看行尸走肉吧
<calebot> 那些幸灾乐祸的浑蛋真是对不起德艺双馨苍井老师啊
<jska> 恩，还是日本的爱情动作片吧
<calebot> 爱情震动片++
<jyf1987> amd的闪龙和费龙有啥性能上的差异呢？我看频率是差不多的 calebot?
<johann> 没人吗？
 * lemonhall1 !!!+1苍井老师的片子真是好看，虽然现在看起来已经让我觉得没感觉了
<Hceasy> <johann> 很多啊
<calebot> jyf1987: 看 wikipedia 吧
 * calebot 这年头 CPU spec 和编号好混乱
 * lemonhall1 这年头让我都不想买兼容机。。完全搞不懂。。。。
 * lemonhall1 但是买品牌机又太坑爹了。。。唉。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 品牌机太贵
<BigOne> jyf1987: 可能是缓存容量不同吧。
<jska> 神州！！！
<jska> 应该是神舟
<johann> 问大家一个问题：我删除gnome就能进文本界面
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我现在用的就是DELL的，印象很好。。。。性能不行。。但是稳定
<jska> 价格便宜量又足
 * lemonhall1 唔。。你当是方便面啊
<jyf1987> BigOne: 这倒是有可能 你这机器人还真不错
<johann> Hceasy: 我删除gnome就能进文本界面了吗？
<BigOne> jyf1987: 哦～
<lemonhall1> johann: 什么怪问题
<zhanshime-root> 不删也能进
<flay> 进入文本界面与删gnome有关系么
 * lemonhall1 惯用右手的人们平均比惯用左手的人们寿命长9年【点评】
<johann> zhanshime-root: 那怎么进呢？
<BigOne> johann: 你只要在启动的时候不启动xorg就可以了。
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 是说手淫么
<lemonhall1> johann: 唔。。。CTRL+ALT+F1
<jska> 那叫打灰机
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 唔。。。。。。。。。
<johann> BigOne: 怎么不启动xorg？
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 自渎。。。。。。
<zhanshime-root> 从启动项选恢复模式,就可以了
<johann> lemonhall1: 我知道那个
<zhanshime-root> 最简单的方法
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 自慰？
<jska> 终于又回到苍井老师的话题了
<BigOne> johann: 你可以看看启动配置，把gdm禁止掉就行了
<johann> 我现在有个U盘，想把ubuntu装进去
<BigOne> lemonhall: 左撇子和右撇子？
<lemonhall1> johann: 唔。。你装服务器版本的不更好？
<zhanshime-root> 这和文本界面有什么关系?
<lemonhall1> johann: 还有更小的，我记得那个300MB的版本的。。多精简啊
 * jyf1987 右手用多了 偶尔我也切下左手换换口味
<johann> lemonhall1: 怎么把server装到U盘呢？
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 你说的是是jetos吧
<lemonhall1> johann: 顺便把内核重新编译一下，启动一下CJKTTY。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，awk 如何指定输出指定的行区域，100-600 行之间的文本？谢谢
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 唔。。。你个淫荡货
<BigOne> 各位，走了。
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 那你给我找个女的来？ 或者给我200我去趟燕郊？
<lemonhall1> if_else: 不知道
<flay> CJKTTY？可以输入中文么
<johann> 哎呀，要看就看  鈴木麻奈美 的
<if_else> lemonhall1: 难道只能依赖于 sed 吗
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 唔。。。
<jska> 燕叫多么？
<lemonhall1> if_else: 我理解能力不足，实际上连你的问题都没听懂
<johann> 空姐姐都不行了
<lemonhall1> flay: 不可以。。。但是输入法不是有大把的么？
<lemonhall1> flay: 不过说实话，我最后觉得还是fbterm+ucimf好用
<redmorning> 吃尸体去了。
<johann> 看来大家今天的主题是 教育片 阿
<flay> lemonhall1: 你说zhcon？
<lemonhall1> flay: 关键是ucimf可以加载ucimf-sunpinyin...........
<yudun> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=320931&p=2232524#p2232524    求python高手解答，我快死了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Python在Linux环境开发的编码问题
<void1> １１日午後２時４６分ごろ発生した、三陸沖を震源とする地震で、気象庁は地震の規模を示すマグニチュード（Ｍ）を８・４から８・８に再修正すると発表した。国内では最大規模の大きさ。
<lemonhall1> !tran
<flay> ucimf我有次好像没有编译成功
<jyf1987> py在linux下有个p问题阿
<wiiw> tt １１日午後２時４６分ごろ発生した
<lemonhall1> flay: 用ucimf吧。。SUNPINYIN结合它真是太给力了
<flay> lemonhall1: ok 我去试试
<johann> 再问大家阿：怎么把ubuntu装到4G的U盘阿？
<yudun> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=320931&p=2232524#p2232524  刚说错了，不是python高手，就是熟悉linux编码的
<wiiw> johann: google一下 ,很多
<johann> wiiw：那写都不是我想要的
<void1> 无非是本来装到 sda的装到sdb里去
<if_else> lemonhall1: 一个比较大的日支文件，我想只对前 2000行，测试处理，后面的不处理
<johann> void1: 是啊，怎么装啊？
<calebot> void1: 是从 8.4 修正到 8.8
<calebot> Mj8.8＝Mw8.9 <- 不同 spec 的震级
<lemonhall1> if_else: 那你加个计数器不就OK了。。。AWK有变量概念的吧。。我记得，而且有一个默认的行号变量的。
<void1> calebot: 8.9->8.4->8.8
<lemonhall1> if_else: 具体我去看看，很多年没用过AWK了。。日志处理我都用PERL语言，或者用LOGPARSER
<flay> ucimf没有有64位的啊
<calebot> 各国新闻多半会转换为本国习用的 spec
<if_else> lemonhall1: 是不是 NR
<lemonhall1> flay: 唔，编译的时候打开兼容选项就好了吧。。。
<if_else> lemonhall1: awk '1; NR=2000{exit} {print $2}'|sed -n -f script.txt|less
<johann> wiiw: 那写都是写怎么做livecd的
<if_else> lemonhall1: 但是，好像，后面的 print 没有处理？？？谢谢
<jska> 差不多了 差不多了 技术讨论的差不多了，该回到苍井老师和教育片了吧
<lemonhall1> if_else: 唔，你等等，我先生成一个一万行的文本文件先
<calebot> 应该请苍井老师教书法
<if_else> lemonhall1: 兄，你太精液（敬业）了！
<jyf1987> 足够了
<void1> if_else: 用sed
<if_else> lemonhall1: 您，可以生成个100行的模拟一下情况就可以了
<if_else> void1: 两个sed 了
<void1> if_else: 什么意思？
<jyf1987> 果然 pchome上一个主板报价699 可是网上一搜都是650+-的
<if_else> void1: sed 在后面有个处理了，可以合并吗？主要awk不这样，要把整个文件读一遍的
<flay> lemonhall1: 哪个兼容选项啊
<jasion> 现在100块买一根DDR28002GB的内存合算么
<void1> if_else: 听不懂
<flay> 100块买不到吧
<lemonhall1> if_else: 唔，你那句报错了
<jasion> 我能买么 只是常见得合不合算
<jasion> 觉 。
<lemonhall1> flay: 什么？
<wiiw> johann: puppy如果用 deb做包管理,就完美了.哈哈
<flay> lemonhall1: 兼容选项
<lemonhall1> flay: 奥，编译器的兼容选项吧。。。64位可以编译32的程序，多半不会有任何错误的
<flay> jasion: 100块太便宜了 什么牌子
<if_else> lemonhall1: 是的，不能用的我再想哪里错了
<calebot> wiiw: puppy 有 sfs 包管理了
<if_else> lemonhall1: 我参考主席blog 里面的一篇文章
<if_else> http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/05/15/awk-oneliner-translation-3.html
<lemonhall1> if_else: 唔。。。不太好找。。我不太用AWK和。。。SED。。都交给PERL了
<flay> 我刚买一根DDR2 800 金士顿 2G 180 卖200多 我这个是拿货价
<if_else> lemonhall1: 原来如此啊阿。还是太谢谢你了。
<leaveboy> if_else: 还在整那个？
<jasion> KST的
<lemonhall1> leaveboy: 我深感他的那个程序用PERL一会儿就写完了
<jasion> 机器上已经有2G＊2了 我又不干嘛，便宜就拿着
<leaveboy> lemonhall1: ？？
<wiiw> calebot: puppy最新 5.2 中文化不太行
<jyf1987> flay: 额 买来做啥
<jasion> 不知道啊 玩呗
<flay> jasion: 我说的是笔记本的哦 你不会是台式吧
<jasion> 台机啊
<flay> 这多插槽
<jska> 10块我收了
<jyf1987> 给我高两根 ddr 1333的4G吧
<jasion> 。。。
<jasion> DDR3的内存白菜价
<flay> DDR3 1333 卖的最便宜
<jasion> 4G不过才320
<jyf1987> 4Gx4 给我个价格
<flay> DDR2 800贵点
<jasion> 还是海盗船的
<jasion> 1600M的
<jyf1987> 京东上4G有跌破300的了
<if_else> leaveboy: 兄不是，还是那个日志，不过问题换了
<jasion> 啥gakg
<jasion> 型号
<jyf1987> 你自己看被
<jasion> LOCK一下支
<jyf1987> 有好多宽了
<jasion> 去
<leaveboy> 换成什么啦
<jasion> 这个5笔用着不顺手。。
<leaveboy> if_else: 换成什么啦
<jasion> 299 4G 1333单根
<jasion> KST
<if_else> leaveboy: 有份路径列表的，我要从所有的路径里面过滤列表中的路径
<leaveboy> 就是找出所有路径不能重复
<Kandu> cfy: 像新加入的 泛型，模板，interface 俺都沒學過。 OO只學了第一版的(有新舊兩版 OO)。
<Kandu> cfy: 要做 driver 的話，只需經典 pascal + unit + 幾個編譯指示就夠了  :)
<lemonhall1> Kandu: 高人都不弄OO。。。。昨天一个老程序员学完ANDORID后，说：【我用C来写库文件，你用JNI调用我的接口就行了，我学不懂JAVA】
<lemonhall1> Kandu: 顿时觉得，原来程序员是不会老的。。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://news.duowan.com/YD/ctm32/index.html  <== 这个……
<debianer> MaskRay: 关闭一个小窗口怎么搞？
<calebot> lemonhall1: android 上跑 C 不方便吧？
<lemonhall1> calebot: 挺简单的。。。。
<calebot> 哦, 1.6 就有了
<flay> 我刚试了fbterm_ucimf 只有root能用
<lemonhall1> flay: 晚上你问HAPPY吧。。。估计11.04九直接修复了。。。那个问题讨厌得很
<lemonhall1> flay: 你把你的用户加入VIEDO组了么？
<flay> cat /etc/group | grep video
<flay> 加进去video组了
<MaskRay> debianer: ?
<lemonhall1> flay: 剩下的就是sudo chmod 6755 /usr/bin/fbterm
<lemonhall1> flay: sudo chown root:utmp /usr/bin/fbterm
<lemonhall1> flay: fbterm -i fbterm_ucimf
<jska> android 用c开发开发怎么搞？
<lemonhall1> jska: 别想得太神奇，就是JAVA和C语言混编。。并非用C来开发全部
<calebot> jska: 1.6 以上有 sdk 支持了
<calebot> 这年头大多数用户都 2.1 / 2.2 了
<lemonhall1> jska: 有人在尝试将LLVM弄到ANDROID上去，然后进行全C开发。。但是成熟性请自行想像吧
<casio1374633> 问个问题,我在使用ssh -qTfnN -D 5050 翻墙之后,请问如何关闭ssh
<billlee> flay, lemonhall fbterm 只要设置成 root:video 6755 就可以用，不必把用户加入video组。
<cfy> casio1374633: kill掉
<lemonhall1> billlee: 唔。。。给个命令。。我LINUX小白。。。
<lemonhall1> billlee: 这几日摸怕滚大才学会了MAKE。。。
<casio1374633> cfy: 没有ssh命令去关掉?
<billlee> lemonhall, sudo chown root:video /usr/bin/fbterm; sudo chmod 6755 /usr/bin/fbterm;
<jska> sdk都是google自己定的接口吧，能自己建个glibc库么
<cfy> casio1374633: 不清楚。不过即使有也是发送信号吧，我想。所以不要纠结了。
<casio1374633> 哦..那估计不会有影响的了.有图形界面的ssh吗?
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 听说JC的工作室被震毁了……
<casio1374633> 能正常logout的
<jyf1987> 额
<jyf1987> 那av怎么办？
<cfy> jyf1987: hiloo
<cfy> jyf1987: 要停了。。
<jyf1987> 要不要迁移到中国来？
<jyf1987> 产业转移麻
<hymnusalae> edison0354, JC是什麽？
<calebot> JC 是哪一家？
<lemonhall1> 唔。。+1，同问
<edison0354> jyf1987: J.C.STAFF
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
 * edison0354 你们几个看动画吗……
<lemonhall1> 不看
<calebot> 不看动画的表示淡定
<jasion> 国产动画也有不错的可以看
<lemonhall1> 最近AV也看得少了
<calebot> 咦咦咦！科學超電磁砲！
<jyf1987> 科学操电磁炮 额
<jska> av动漫也有不错的
 * calebot 炮姐粉为 J.C.STAFF 感到哀伤
<cfy> edison0354: 专心考研吧，
<jasion> 支持一下国产的撒
<jyf1987> 日本拍av太过火了 额 估计是老天爷震怒了 让他们以后拍得口味淡一点
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<edison0354> calebot: 我还等着电磁炮第二季呢
<edison0354> calebot: JC不能关门啊！
<jska> 其实欧美的重口更多
<calebot> JC不能关门++++++++++++
 * edison0354 祝河马和高桥弥七郎平安！
<calebot> 炮姐无敌！炮姐最高！
<Kandu> lemonhall1: 唔，現在俺還不知 jni 和 java 是啥
<redmorning> jyf1987: 拍得不好，老天爷看了不高兴。
<edison0354> calebot: +10086
<jyf1987> redmorning: 也有可能是老天爷觉得口味还不够重  额
<jyf1987> 让他们好好拍片 不要搞别的
<cfy> Kandu: 你不知道java是啥？javascript知道不。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 网上有人说因为JC拍魔禁2崩坏太厉害遭天谴了……
<jyf1987> cfy: 额
<calebot> cfy: 额
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃……
<cfy> Kandu: 我到现在还不知道交叉编译那几个host啥术语啥意思。。
 * calebot 对魔禁无爱的飘过
<jyf1987> calebot: javascript的教程 一般第一句就是给你的
<jyf1987> javascript is not java!!!
<cfy> jyf1987: edison0354: calebot： 干啥呢？！
<edison0354> cfy: 围观你
<cfy> jyf1987: 同意。。。
<calebot> cfy: 围观你
<jyf1987> cfy: 围观
<edison0354> calebot: 没有魔禁就没有电磁炮啊！
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，看到過。好像是客戶端腳本
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 真的，地震應該等小圓結束後搞一下愛的戰士的工作室。
<jska> 刚看了下irc 竟然有好多命令呢
<Kandu> cfy: build host target 吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<cfy> Kandu: 对。我一直不理解。。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 虽然河马无节操，但是河马不能挂啊！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 可能是昨天新约魔禁发售，因为没有上条当麻了，所以遭天谴了……
 * cfy 表示同学们都对日本地震表示高兴。。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<calebot> cfy: 你同学的素质…
<calebot> cfy: 快退学
 * edison0354 明天百合子开黑翼啊！魔禁不能停播啊！！！！
<cfy> calebot: 我正在准备'转学'
<edison0354> cfy: 还没转……
<cfy> edison0354: 4月底就知道了。
<calebot> edison0354: 估计TV画面上会有余阵消息
 * lemonhall1 唔。。我老了
<Kandu> cfy: build 指名當前編譯的環境,host 指明編譯出的程序能夠執行的環境， target 一般只是用作編譯器。指明編譯出的文件能夠產生“在哪些環境下能夠執行的可執行文件”
<calebot> s/阵/震/
<edison0354> calebot: 恩
 * lemonhall1 某科学的电磁炮好看么？
<calebot> lemonhall1: 神作
<edison0354> calebot: 当时不知道那部片子来者，播这播着就出余震了……
 * lemonhall1 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * edison0354 神作+10086
<edison0354> Kandu: target不是运行环境？
 * lemonhall1 华盛顿州，如果你和一个重量不到40磅(18公斤)的动物ooxx 那么你也算违法。
<jska> 这么说，不能用充气娃娃了？
<cfy> Kandu: target只对编译器有效？
<cfy> Kandu: target只指有效？
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 罪名是什么
<flay> ucimf果然可以了
<jska> 怎么回复别人，irc不熟
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 虐畜?
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 那为何大于40磅的就不算呢
 * PrinceTErence hi
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 畜生在虐你？
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 40磅不重吧
<jska> 怎么回复别人？irc不熟
<lemonhall1> flay: 不用ROOT启动？
<jasion> 同问LS
<billlee> jska, 就像这样，在前面加名字
<flay> 嗯 不用root
<lemonhall1> flay: 好，我一会儿试试。。。FBTERM还是很好用的
<jska> 自己敲？
<jska> billlee 是这样么？
<flay> ucimf那么多输入法 不能设置一下去掉一些么
<jasion> 高级的
<lemonhall1> jska: 带自动补完。。。。
<jasion> flay : 。。。
<lemonhall1> flay: 删掉。。。。
<flay> lemonhall1: 你刚才说可以用sunpinyin是哪个
<lemonhall1> flay: 我都是删掉其余的
<jska> billlee 谢谢，搞定
<billlee> jska, 是，一般的客户端都可以用 Tab 自动补全
<lemonhall1> flay: sunpinyin要单独装
<jasion> 有Tab 补全功能么 ^_^
<jasion> 试了一下 可以用TAB
<jasion> lemonhall 呵呵］
<jska> jasion 我的mIrc 7.4 有的
<lemonhall1> flay: 去sunpinyin的上现在新的libsunpinyin2.0.3
<jasion> 有补全功能
<lemonhall1> flay: 然后去ucimf下载，ufcimf-sunpinyin编译之
<PrinceTErence> mIRC 都用注册的吗？
<PrinceTErence> 这只能用30天啊
<jasion> IRC要注册？
<void1> PrinceTErence: 可以一直用下去的，无非就是打开的时候多个对话框而已
<PrinceTErence> IRC分很多工具的
<Kandu> cfy: 一般的約定是這樣的
<Kandu> lemonhall1: ?
<PrinceTErence> mIRC要注册
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<void1> mirc新版只支持utf8了，只能被迫放弃
<jasion> 用IRC的人 不多 还搞这么多。
<void1> mirc作者太自大了
<jska> PrinceTErence 有绿色版 破解的 我现在用的就是 7.14
<PrinceTErence> Pidgin 怎样
<Yangtse> 现在irc还有不是utf8的吗？
<PrinceTErence> 牛人都用Irssi ?
<void1> 好多...
<jasion> Yangtse, 应该有吧
<PrinceTErence> Leiwang ~~~~
<Yangtse> 在哪里？
<jska> Yangtse 老版的mirc 中文是gb2312
 * woaiwojia 习惯用 Xchat
<Yangtse> 没见过
<flay> lemonhall1: 先装libsunpinyin 再装ucimf-sunpinyin就ok了？
<Yangtse> 我说server
 * lemonhall1 我用的是weechat
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 日本地震8.9级，还引发了海啸，我在表示沉重哀悼的同时，希望大海能顺便冲走富坚义博
<lemonhall1> flay: 恩，否则后者会提醒无法编译的啊。。。
<PrinceTErence> 有意思
<flay> ok 奇怪arch的AUR里面居然没找到
<Kandu> lemonhall1: 呃，發錯了
<lemonhall1> flay: 装完之后就可以干掉ucimf全部的输入法了，那些都是残渣
<woaiwojia> lemonhall1:哦
<Kandu> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> jyf1987: 问了，有搞的,但没你要的东西。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 還要淹了虛淵家裏，不能把虛淵家裏人搞死了，一定要讓他們難受就好。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 别人回我的短信
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 怎麽難受怎麽來。
<edison0354> Kandu: 富奸，恩！
<jasion> 目前觉得系统默认的输入法基本够用
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这次震JC就是对不出电磁炮第二季的惩罚！
<Kandu> edison0354: 嗯？
<cfy> edison0354: 给全名，你那动漫
<edison0354> Kandu: 某个人
<edison0354> cfy: 啥？电磁炮？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 看不下去。。我果然老了
<hymnusalae> http://img.ngacn.cc/attachments/mon_201103/11/-447601_4d79d9eeeee92.jpg 地震災情。
<edison0354> cfy: 我前几天刚下下来720p的来收藏……
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，电磁跑
<hymnusalae> 這爆炸，炸出個QB出來……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 某科学的超电磁炮
<cfy> edison0354: 某科学？
<cfy> edison0354: 哪里有看？
<woaiwojia> jasion: 输入法 我用的 搜狗云输入
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 是皮卡丘吧
<edison0354> cfy: 网上……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ？
<cfy> edison0354: youku有么？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 看不下去啊看不下去。。果然老了。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道
<PrinceTErence> 有人喜欢行尸走肉吗？
<lemonhall1> PrinceTErence: 我
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 明明是QB……
<lemonhall1> PrinceTErence: 不过那剧集不行啊。。。不给力
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 啥是QB？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不看小圓的一邊去。
<lemonhall1> PrinceTErence: 2010是我最衰的一年。。。看了不少衰聚集
<jasion> 有人玩LOL么
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 斯巴达克斯，很黄很暴力
<jasion> woaiwojia, 云输入好用么？
<lemonhall1> PrinceTErence: 行尸走肉，豪斯医生，制毒师，六英尺下
 * edison0354 命运之夜 : 蘑菇社疑似平安，大家祈福11区的各位安好吧=-=
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 然后忽然身上所有的摇滚气息，在某一天忽然不见了
<Router2> Pray for Japan
<woaiwojia> jasion: 还行
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ？
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 唔。。我在向你倾诉 。。。。？么？
 * woaiwojia 小日本地震了 根据费尔蒙特饭店会议 很好
<Yangtse> 让海啸来来得更猛烈些吧
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
 * PrinceTErence 云南也地震了 遥祝平安
 * lemonhall1 这个时代不能忍受女角卖肉的腐女就和不能忍受男角搞基的宅男一样没前途.
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 好了，回頭你和OT_iux說下，叫他把數據庫你就行了。
<PrinceTErence> LeiWang wahaha
<woaiwojia> 硬盘对声音真让人难受。。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 唔。。。
<PrinceTErence> Leiwang:~~
 * PrinceTErence 上海代表 “贞操就是最好的嫁妆” 大家有何感想？
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 这嫁妆太不给力 才用一次
<lemonhall1> PrinceTErence: 我已经没有了。。。我还能娶人么？
<jyf1987> 其他嫁妆家电什么的 能用那么多次
<PrinceTErence> lemonhall1:他又没说男人~~
<Router2> 还有说房价高是老百姓都太有钱了的
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:科技给了她多次使用的机会
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 这个我知道 60块钱一张的人工膜 额
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:我勒个去，哪里那么便宜
<lemonhall1> 你们这群处男啊
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 真的
<flay> lemonhall1: 感谢 已经编译好了 试了下 可以用
<PrinceTErence> lemonhall 我不是
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:兄台在哪个省？
<user8888> hi，all
<lemonhall1> flay: 唔，没什么。。。我也喜欢纯终端罢了。。比搞CJYTTY好弄。。。而且字体确实好看多了
<flay> lemonhall1: 删掉openvanilla-modules和ucimf-openvanilla就没有那么多字体了 应该
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 帝都
<lemonhall1> user8888: 唔。。。小OB不在啊
 * PrinceTErence 有人用 Pidgin 吗？好用吗 ？
<user8888> PrinceTErence: 我用
<lemonhall1> flay: 恩。。对了。。香草输入法已经不需要了
<user8888> PrinceTErence: 还比较好用
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:天朝帝都？
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 难道还在美地不成？
<PrinceTErence> user8888:哦呵呵 ，现在用mIRC只能用30天
<user8888> 现在有个需求，在桌面环境，能够方便的记录笔记，灵感的软件
<user8888> PrinceTErence: mirc不是windows客户端吗？
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:我也在帝都啊，哪个医院这么便宜？
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 是指产品 不包括手工费用
<user8888> PrinceTErence:irc客户端多到烂了
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 阿拉伯国家已经开始整治这个了
<PrinceTErence> user8888:嗯，我在用WINDOWS 受鄙视了~~~
<user8888> web的，xchat啦，pidgin啦，firefox插件啦，等等
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:嗯 我天朝社会风气也须之力
<user8888> PrinceTErence: 哈，我也用
<user8888> 有时候突然有个灵感，希望能够保存到网络上面
<user8888> 最好是有一个发送一下就完事的
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 别 还是降低价格好 这样大家年轻的时候尽情玩 结婚前做个手术就完事了 她好你也好
<user8888> 其实就是类似于私人推特类似的
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:哥们你是开放派的，有哪里能玩的地方推荐个~~
<lemonhall1> user8888: QQ笔记本九好
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 我也想找呢 既然你也在帝都 要不咱们团购去燕郊？
<user8888> lemonhall: 前提:开源软件或者插件
<PrinceTErence> LeiWang_:出来
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:燕郊有好地方吗?
<user8888> lemonhall: 别在这里提qq这种shit，tks
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 你个淫荡货。。。。
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 据闻以前是180包夜 现在不知道了 毕竟cpi又涨了
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 不可能200.。西安都500
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:原来是一个交易行为
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 你那是多少年前的物价
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 不可能 500是啥质量/
<microcai> jyf1987:  ...  什么东西？
<flay> 不错 我马上去console玩玩
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:我还以为你说酒吧等有艳遇的地方呢
<jyf1987> microcai: 性交易
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 这个去三里屯啥的吧 没验证过 不好说
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... ...
<debianer> 听说QQ退出QQ操作系统和google抗衡了
<edison0354> debianer: 您真YY……
<jyf1987> 跟google抗衡有p用
<jyf1987> 跟win32抗衡才叫狠阿
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:三里屯兜里不拿个10K左右你敢去吗~~
<flay> 控制台就是感觉很好啊。
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 那倒不必 我去是抱着让别人happy的准备的
<PrinceTErence> debianer:QQ OS 不会也是找个免费的Linux内核吧
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence:  还可以去兼职 额
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 你们这群混蛋啊
<jyf1987> 发现我10句话里连触了两次敏感词
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:兄台你貌似潘安就有希望了
<jyf1987> 额 我是走路线的
<Gun^Rose> 那潘安还不得哭死。。。
<debianer> PrinceTErence: 就是在windows下，用TT浏览器，配合QQ你那一系列应用程序
<PrinceTErence> debianer:我擦 就是加一个外壳啊
<Gun^Rose> 以后不叫马甲了，都叫shell吧
<PrinceTErence> debianer:那我们也可以去开发操作系统了用JavaSwing
<debianer> PrinceTErence: 对
<debianer> QS
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 加油。。。去酒吧吧
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:今晚礼拜五，明天没事你可以去兼职~~
<PrinceTErence> lemonhall:你和我想到一起了
<Gun^Rose> 大牛啊
<Gun^Rose> 都能兼职了？
<edison0354> 谷歌发布日本本州8.9级地震寻人页面
<edison0354> 日本的8.9级地震标志着2012大灾难秘密内测阶段已经结束，目前进入了正式公测阶段，在线体验人数不断增加
<lemonhall1> 玩多了就觉得无趣了
<lemonhall1> 真的
<PrinceTErence> 我天朝V5
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: PrinceTErence 所以还是找个有感觉的结婚才是正经事
<Gun^Rose> 婚姻太可怕了
<edison0354> 百度表示我們會推出競價尋人服務
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 我最近加班
<debianer> lemonhall1: 找有钱的，然后，你用钱再去找有感觉的做老二
<Gun^Rose> 现在有几个女女是内助型的，基本都是捣乱型的
<PrinceTErence> 结婚不可怕，和什么样的人结婚才是值得可怕的
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 不过等我加完以后刚好11点 那边刚刚开始 我可以洗个澡 然后去那边上班
<debianer> 老婆对你好很重要
<Gun^Rose> 谁都不可靠，就自己和钱比较可靠。。。
<debianer> 请问，目前 有命令行版本的飞信吗
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:有道理，你先趟趟路，有前景
<Gun^Rose> 其余的都是浮云。。。
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:有发展带领大家一起去
<jyf1987> PrinceTErence: 恩 你先发几张裸照来鉴定下
<edison0354> debianer: 你多大了……
<edison0354> debianer: 都老婆……
<PrinceTErence> jyf1987:我不去兼职 我去参观
<debianer> edison0354: 32
<edison0354> debianer: cliofetion
<edison0354> debianer: 额
<debianer> edison0354: 哪里下载哦？
<edison0354> debianer: 你的论坛头像……整个一正太……
<lemonhall1> debianer: 唔。。。。。。。你竟然向我推荐游戏
<edison0354> debianer: levin108的那个openfetion附带的
<debianer> edison0354: 什么正太？
<lemonhall1> debianer: 我没有老婆，也没有女人对我好，于是就成了没人疼爱的野草。。。
<debianer> edison0354: 下载地址哪里
<edison0354> debianer: 你论坛是不是那个huang什么
<jyf1987> 我靠 淘宝上有个 4Gx2 ddr3 1333的 才460
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 我一样
<PrinceTErence> 笔记本台式机？
<jyf1987> 台式
<edison0354> debianer: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/downloads/list
<LeiWang> PrinceTErence:
<LeiWang> PrinceTErence: 你走不走
<PrinceTErence> LeiWang:鄙视你泡妞不理我的行为
<LeiWang> PrinceTErence: 给你写错名字了……多了个大写的
<PrinceTErence> LeiWang:可不是
<debianer> edison0354: 似乎不能看到飞信好友哦
<edison0354> debianer: 恩
<edison0354> debianer: 而且不能发飞信号，只能发手机号
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 唔。。你不要这么催悲好不好。。。
<debianer> edison0354: 有没有终端下也能看到飞信好友的？
<edison0354> debianer: 无
<debianer> edison0354: openfetion不是很牛吗？为何附带的终端版本这么差？
<edison0354> debianer: 你可以加入Openfetion项目组自己弄一个撒
<edison0354> debianer: 因为大家都用GUI的……
<debianer> edison0354: 不是有个pytool什么的
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 没办法 只有去当鸭 才有性生活阿
<jasion> 下班老
<edison0354> debianer: 不知道
<jasion> ex-chat
<debianer> edison0354: 这个能用吗 http://code.google.com/p/pytool/
<edison0354> debianer: 阿荣是owner的，你问问他，等他回了家……
<jasion> quit
<debianer> edison0354: 阿荣是openfetion的owner吗
<edison0354> debianer: 额，第一次听说这个
<debianer> edison0354: 用python做的
<edison0354> debianer: 是owner的
<debianer> edison0354: 用python做的飞信，我是在python的IRC频道上听说的，不会用
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> debianer: 哦
<debianer> edison0354: 吃饭去，你能试试吗
<lemonhall1> debianer: 用网页版吧。。真的
<edison0354> debianer: 在瘟到死开下载，而且瘟到死没装python……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 日本地震已经确认冲走了12W台PS3和5600台XBOX360，今晚果断去海边……
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 人呢？
<ofan>  chrome 11经常网页无响应...
 * edison0354 日，水果给我发邮件过来了，标题是ipad2 is here
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯？
<edison0354> ofan: chromium12表示无鸭梨
<edison0354> cfy: 看电磁炮去了？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。是啊
<lemonhall1> .me 鄂尔多斯没人吸毒，贩毒利润太低，根本没人愿意干。
 * lemonhall1 鄂尔多斯没人吸毒，贩毒利润太低，根本没人愿意干。
<edison0354> cfy: 看吧，24话TV，还有一个OVA
 * edison0354 炮姐V5！
<cfy> edison0354: okay
<lemonhall1> 唔。。我饿了
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 刚吃完饺子
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 好饿。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我和小OB不得不说的故事
<edison0354> lemonhall1: hymnusalae: http://www.hexieshe.com/Jimmy/632129.html
 * edison0354 三得利宣布地震期间所有旗下自动贩售机 只要按键就可获得罐装饮料
 * edison0354 日本企业啊！
<yudun> urlopen返回什么对象，如何将这个对象强制转换成字符串？
<ofan> yudun: a.read()
<yudun> ofan: o
<yudun> ofan: 'list' object has no attribute 'read'
<ofan> yudun: urlopen返回的对象?
<yudun> ofan: 哦。。。。错了那a.readlines()就已经是一个字符串喽？
<cfy> edison0354: 同性恋的片子？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<ofan> yudun: 是按行分割的字符串的list
<yudun> 哦。我明白了。
<lemonhall1> 寂静了
<BigOne> lemonhall1: 怎么寂静了？
<jyf1987> 吃饭了麻
<jyf1987> 阿龙呢
<sikao_lfs> 日本 魔禁2的在线观看的网址有吗？我也想去看看。
<yudun> 抓取网页的时候能不能设置cookie和浏览器信息？我一抓它说我访问有问题啊
<BigOne> yudun: 你中文的问题搞定了么？
<Yangtse> 搞腚
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。
<yudun> BigOne: 搞定了。上午的时候加coding不管用，现在OK了
<BigOne> yudun: 哦～～，搞定就好。
<yudun> BigOne: :)灰常感谢啊
<BigOne> yudun: 那你协议是怎么实现的呢？用现成的还是用已有的库？
<roylez_> yudun: 您终于搞定了？
<roylez_> yudun: 恭喜了
<yudun> roylez_: 啊，你一天都在那看热闹呢啊大哥。。。
<Yangtse> 现在很多领导都喜欢搞腚
<roylez_> yudun: 白天在公司，没看热闹阿。中午去考了aix的一个认证
<yudun> BigOne: 额，没搞协议。我就直接抓的，我就问问，如果能实现的话直接找资料搞一下
<yudun> roylez_: 哦。
<roylez_> yudun: 直接抓也行，正则搜索就是
<yudun> 对不起，您的访问存在某些问题。
<yudun> 如果您是正常访问，请与spam@dianping.com联系，并附上以下信息：
<BigOne> yudun: 那你这样的话，bot不是很容易掉线么？
<yudun> roylez_: 不是静态的，你看dianping.com
<roylez_> yudun: 抓点评干神马
<yudun> BigOne: 我都不知道bot咋高，，我前天刚看python语法。啊哈
<yudun> roylez_: 玩
<roylez_> yudun: 我要用的时候才写。比如春节写脚本刷黄牛票
<yudun> roylez_: 赶紧教我，这是泡MM的资本
<BigOne> yudun: 什么是泡MM的资本？？
<roylez_> yudun: 有什么好教的，你这样已经足够了
<jyf1987> 两会那个代表发炎直播么？
<jyf1987> 感觉是得看看
<roylez_> 今天晚上海啸到上海，期盼中
<yudun> roylez_: 额，但是像比如dianping,renren这种，不会抓啊
<jyf1987> roylez_: 那你可以去海边迎接阿
<roylez_> yudun: mechanize填表，自己查
<yudun> BigOne: 知识就是金钱，金钱是泡MM的资本
<yudun> roylez_: 哈哈，好
<BigOne> yudun: 哦，我觉得我现在也没多少金钱嘛～
<roylez_> jyf1987: 没钱买票，我等着大海把鱼翅送到我楼下
<roylez_> jyf1987: http://jandan.net/2011/03/11/two-tongues.html   这个如何？
<jyf1987> roylez_: 你做梦吧 鱼翅产自亚热带海域 靠菲律宾去了 你那个是日本海过来的海啸 怎么可能带鱼翅过来
<yudun> BigOne: 我没钱，所以我要学点东西赚钱泡MM
<BigOne> yudun: 哦～～呵呵～～
<roylez_> jyf1987: ......海参也行
<BigOne> yudun: 感觉在国内，积累人脉会更重要一些。
<jyf1987> roylez_: 海参我不知道 感觉都要靠南边才有
<roylez_> jyf1987: 我不挑食...
<chongwish> yudun: 其实在泡的过程也能学东西的～～～～
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 反正PS3是很有希望的。
<yudun> 。。。然后我发现，原来泡其实也可以成为一个学问，，，TMD，有一个泡学网
<hymnusalae> yudun, 泡什麽？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: ps3又不在日本国内生产
<hymnusalae> yudun, 泡學網講泡什麽的？
<yudun> hymnusalae: 妞
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 泡面
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你还是祈祷苍井空漂过来吧
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那不管，上面說了，地震跑了12W台PS3
<jyf1987> 额
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那個我不在乎。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我發現一個問題。
<jyf1987> 一名来自玻利维亚的男子因签证过期遭英国边境署驱逐出境。该男子在法庭上辨称他和女友到英国后跟这只猫待了很长一段时间，猫对他很忠诚，因此他应该算在英 国已经完全定居了下来。边境署强迫他与猫儿分离的做法非常不人道，侵犯了他的人权。经过律师几轮辩护，法院判处该男子获得英国居留权。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 問下，山本寬的微博更新了沒有？
<chongwish> jyf1987: 漂个苍井空有啥用～～～～漂个奥巴马估计更好～～～～～
<pocoyo> chongwish: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不关心
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 这都可以。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 別不關心，要是沒有更新，NGA:宽叔本次地震要是挂了，分形真的就是宽叔遗作了
<chongwish> pocoyo: 啥意思？？？dog？？？tiger？？？？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ^
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不是收回那个说法了嘛
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是，因為要做新作，但是新作還沒有出呢。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 萬一挂了，新作沒有了，分形不就成遺作了嗎？
<chongwish> 网易
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你就想着人家挂呢……
<chongwish> 额 发错了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 720的凉宫忧郁下完了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有，我還是很希望寬叔打打嘴炮的，太歡樂了。
<chongwish> edison0354: 为啥那么多人迷凉宫～～～～
<edison0354> chongwish: 我还没看过，是下下来看的，这个和下720的电磁炮性质不一样的
<BigOne> edison0354: 晚上好
<edison0354> BigOne: 好……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 以后移民有望了
<hansd> 好
<hansd> 问个问题，这里聊天会给 监视吗？
<hymnusalae> hansd, 會，看話題。
<hansd> 哦
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 問題是你和那個動物要關系好。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 別最後要証明的時候被咬了。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 那不会 我家里养的几只猫看到我都发抖 怎么会咬我
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<jyf1987> hansd: 会 有监控
<hansd> 看了，也河蟹里哈
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你平時都怎麽對待你家貓的……
<jyf1987> @屁民凯恩： 一阿姨告诉我，文革时她做剖腹产被针刺麻醉。结果好比活杀，疼得豆大的汗珠往下掉，上下嘴唇都咬出了血，差点昏死过去。我问：你为什么不叫？她说不敢，当 时有很多亚非拉学生看着。医生要她顾全大局，她要说疼，就会被当成破换新生事物的反革命。谁不信，下次开刀可以试试“针麻”，把结果告诉我们。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 就弹它耳朵 只要我手指头动一动 我家猫都吓得缩耳朵 呵呵
<hymnusalae> ……
<hansd> 哈哈
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 就你這沒有把你趕出去就不錯了。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 呵呵
<hansd> QQ不能用，WEBQQ不想用，怎么办？
<hansd> 很多朋友都是用QQ的
<DaBao> M打电话
<hansd> ……
<Colin-shzsc> hansd: 呵呵，我就是不用 QQ 的典型
<Router2> 不用QQ
<Colin-shzsc> hansd: 电邮联系不可以么？用 QQ 的总有 QQ 邮箱吧。
<hansd> 可用QQ的还是多数啊
<jyf1987> 要看我
<jyf1987> 我以前是加了上百个qq群的
<DaBao> 屁，哪怕是收破烂的，没QQ，但绝对有电话
<jyf1987> 到了如今一周上不了一回qq
<jyf1987> 你要向我学习
<jyf1987> DaBao: p现在许多收破烂的都有qq 但是未必给你手机号码
<hansd> 不好用，上班的时候，
<Colin-shzsc> 当时我抛弃QQ的时候就高调地向所有好友宣布的
<DaBao> 现在我连QQ邮件都用Gmail收
<void1> 大家能连上gmail吗？
<DaBao> 能
<Router2> VPN登GMAIL一切正常
<void1> 我貌似用https都上不了了
<DaBao> 我的正常
<Colin-shzsc> 联通表示无鸭梨
<Router2> GFW按时间卡
<lainme> DaBao: 我经常收到各种同学用qq邮箱发的Fwd:Fwd:xxx的信件，现在已经不敢给同学自己的gmail邮箱了...
<DaBao> lainme: 我的很正常，除了发不了163的，但现在身边的人已经被我说服得不用163了
<DaBao> 这两天特殊时期，连接不稳定也完全正常
<lainme> DaBao: 那是他们主动发的...给全部联络人，一个传一个，太恐怖了。不过你没这个问题就好
<void1> 今天开会开好了吗？
<DaBao> 等数千人组团吹散牛结束，估计就正常了
<Router2> Gmail SSL封锁规律，每小时的0-19分可访问，20-29分被墙，30-49分可访问，50-59分被墙。
<DaBao> 没注意到这个规律。。。
<hymnusalae> Router2, 真的假的？
<basncy> 问个编程问题：我的程序进入了while循环，如何在用户关机时及时保存数据，是抓SIG_INTR和SIG_KILL信号，进行后续处理吗？
<huangg> Router2: 这是什么规律呢
<Router2> hymnusalae twittr上的查出来的
<hymnusalae> Router2, 這個太詭異了
<hymnusalae> huangg, 前面說的 每小时的0-19分可访问，20-29分被墙，30-49分可访问，50-59分被墙。
<huangg> hymnusalae:  这么神奇..现在访问看看
<huangg> hymnusalae: 登陆不了
<huangg> ..
<hymnusalae> huangg, 現在 35 分。所以那個假的。
<ofan> basncy: 应该是处理SIG_TERM? SIG_KILL不直接被干掉了
<huangg> hymnusalae: 是的
<hymnusalae> basncy, http://hi.baidu.com/xinghun_4/blog/item/cead8844258abc2dcffca3fd.html/cmtid/0bb49ccdc93ae71e00e92838 如果是處理各種 signal 這裏有個資料，不知道是不是你想要的。
<basncy> ofan, hymnusalae 谢谢了，不知道当用户点了关机或重启时，向应用程序发的是什么信号。如果知道了，应该可以通过抓信号来解决
<hymnusalae> basncy, FreeBSD 上看它的說明，是先給一次 SIGINT 再給一次 SIGKILL。有錯請指正。
<hymnusalae> basncy, 給 KILL 就不管你了。
<basncy> hymnusalae, 嗯，多谢。那SIG_TERM是什么情况下产生的？
<hymnusalae> basncy, 我不知道。
<mean_> 请问为什么我加入chatcafe channel，字体是乱码啊？
<hymnusalae> mean_, 給一下 channel 地址？
<basncy> hymnusalae, 哦，好，我试试，多谢了。
<hymnusalae> basncy, 我說的有可能有錯，你最好再找些其它東西看看。
<mean_> hymnusalae，你等等
<ofan> basncy: man 7 signal
<basncy> hymnusalae, 嗯。
<mean_> irc.chatcafe.net/6667
<basncy> ofan, 谢咯。。
<hymnusalae> mean_, 呃，其它的服務器呀……
<hymnusalae> 算了，不試了……
<hymnusalae> basncy, 果然出錯了，關機的時候注意到 syslog  是在 SIGTERM 下關的。
<mean_> irc.chat4hk.com/6667;irc.go2chat.net/6667
<mean_> 就这三个了
<basncy> hymnusalae, 哦
<hymnusalae> basncy, The halt and reboot utilities flush the file system cache to disk, send all running processes a SIGTERM (and subsequently a SIGKILL) 這兩個。和INT沒有關系。 不好意思了。
<basncy> hymnusalae, 嗯，多谢，至少知道应该抓SIG_TERM处理了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 哪里查的？
<basncy> MaskRay, man 7 signal里好像有
<MaskRay> basncy: 我的 freebsd 无 man 7 signal...
<ofan> 这是linux的帮助..
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 大家好 我是用wubi装的ubuntu10.10 但没有自动装上我的触摸板驱动和无限驱动,还有一些FN的驱动也没了,我是东芝l515的本,请大家帮帮忙 谢谢了
<pocoyo> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Colin-shzsc> 我终于知道 Empathy 应该怎么和 NickServ 通话了……
<Colin-shzsc> “聊天”菜单里的“新建对话”其实就是 /msg 命令……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 大家好 我是用wubi装的ubuntu10.10 但没有自动装上我的触摸板驱动和无限驱动,还有一些FN的驱动也没了,我是东芝l515的本,请大家帮帮忙 谢谢了
<pocoyo> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<aminixfan> firefox怎么都4.0了右键菜单里连一个“打开选中网址”都没有
<caleb-> aminixfan: middle click
<aminixfan> caleb-: 原来如此 谢谢
<aminixfan> caleb-: 咦 不给力啊 好像只有超链接的网址有效
<caleb-> aminixfan: 那你要的估计要插件
<pityonline> 是不是海底光缆又震断了？msn无法登录……
<aminixfan> caleb-: 奥。。。
 * adam8157 gmail的imap连不上了?
<pityonline> 网速也特别慢
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 11 日 星期五 21:26:57
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<xiaoy> 有人知道在LINUX下如何安装IBUS的百度云输入法？
<xiaoy> 还是搜狗，QQ云输入法什么的。。。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> xiaoy: 装fcitx把
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> xiaoy:这个挺好用的
<xiaoy> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 没百度云输入法那么好用
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> xiaoy:我感觉还行阿
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> xiaoy:里面的sunpingyin很好
<pityonline> 论坛经常502，也受地震影响了？
<xiaoy> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 怎么安装？
<xiaoy> pityonline, 哈哈哈
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> xiaoy:sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nighly         sudo apt-get update              sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-config-gtk fcitx-sunpinyin     sudo apt-get install fcitx-table-all               im-swtich -s fcitx -z default
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, man reboot
<xiaoy> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 请你在PASTEBIN里面放代码可以吗？
<Colin-shzsc> pityonline: 昨天就碰上过 502
<pityonline> Colin-shzsc: 哦
<xiaoy> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 要不。。。不用了吧：）
<xiaoy> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 谢谢！
<nsdy> <Carter_Hou_Ubunt>兄弟，你感觉ibus-pinyin好用 还是fcitx的sunpinyin好用?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> nsdy:后者好用
<xiaoy> 我不觉得，哈哈
<pityonline> 请教一个关于 git 的问题：git 已跟踪某文件，把该文件改名后 git status 显示 deleted: file 如果要继续跟踪它只能再 git add 一遍改名后的文件吗？
<Router2> @mimol315: 受日本地震影响，中国电信经由日本至北美的日美海缆、PC1海缆在日本北茨城附近海域发生故障。对用户访问北美方向互联网站速度造成一定影响，但国际语音业务运行正常。故障发生后，中国电信迅速启动应急预案，紧急协调、调度电路疏导国际业务。
<myke2> 谁用kde的
<pityonline> 看来是海底光缆又断了
<myke2> kde for windows?
<nsdy> <Carter_Hou_Ubunt>debian源里面没有fcitx...
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> nsdy:添加源sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nighl
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> nsdy:添加源sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nighly
<lainme> pityonline: 加吧。要不就用git mv改名
<myke2> 今天为何如此安静
<nsdy> <Carter_Hou_Ubunt>我这里是debian squeeze。。。 对于ppa超敏感
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> nsdy: 这个我就不懂了  我是看网上的教程做的 我是新手....  sorry
<myke2> ?
<MaskRay> myke2: 如何让 pentadactyl 打开页面时默认为 normal mode
<pityonline> lainme: 感谢！
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不客气
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么normal mode
<nsdy> <Carter_Hou_Ubunt>没啥
<pityonline> pocoyo: 拜见牛哥！
<myke2> MaskRay: 我现在想办法安装kde
<lainme> pocoyo: 谢谢
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 我是用wubi装的ubuntu10.10 但没有自动装上我的触摸板驱动和无限驱动,还有一些FN的驱动也没了,我是东芝l515的本,请大家帮帮忙 谢谢了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 免礼平身。
<pocoyo> lainme: 你好
<pityonline> pocoyo: ……
<lainme> pocoyo: 晚上好
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不行了，我的INDEX呀……http://pic1.178.com/avatars/00/43/d2/nga_4444801.jpg
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是不要进 insert mode
<pocoyo> lainme: 明天我去打台球比赛 你可得给我料敌观战 哈哈哈哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 不清楚
<lainme> pocoyo: 怎么观战...
<pocoyo> lainme: 小宇宙第六感
<myke2> 请问MinGW4和MinGW4 W32有什么区别
<lainme> pocoyo: 太高级了
<pocoyo> lainme: 太困了 睡觉去。
<MaskRay> myke2: 在熟练 windows 环境啊
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 听说小圆脸又出事了？
<MaskRay> s/练/悉/
<lainme> pocoyo: 真早。晚安
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 是呀，小圓臉一播日本就地震了。
<edison0354> cfy: 看了几话了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<pocoyo> lainme: 我晚上会梦到妹子么？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這次是黑長直說她的悲劇過去。世界已經輪回了無數次了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是
<lainme> pocoyo: 如果你不别无它想，可能会
<myke2> MaskRay: 为什么要熟练windows环境
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我很蛋疼的用 wine 安裝了一個 GHC for Windows 用來准備供生成 .exe 文件……
<pocoyo> lainme: 算了 本来我还想跟你调调情。 太累了 睡觉 狗他拜拜
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ghc 生成 exe 用的是什么？转成 c 然后编译？
<myke2> MaskRay: 觉得explorer.exe让我觉得实在是不爽, 前些天我看见kde好像支持tiling, 于是打算在windows里面试试
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個我就不了解了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 晚上再装, 现在先回Linux
<Ubberlisk> 2011年中央财政教育支出2963.5亿元，医疗卫生支出1727.58亿元，社会保障和就业支出4414亿元，保障性安居工程支出1030亿元，文化体育等方面的支出374.4亿元，公共安全预算开支为6240亿人民币（2010年预算5490，实际多花346亿），国防开支6011亿元。（看来，国内反*华势力比国外还大啊-。-）
<MaskRay> myke2: 好吧。。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 大家 推荐个下载工具吧   简单点的
<caleb-> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 哪一类的？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> caleb-:有没有跟win下的迅雷差不多的?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我怎么觉得 我这里默认进入normal mode
<caleb-> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 用 wine 吧
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> caleb-:不用wine  其它的下载工具有什么?
<Ubberlisk> 为啥非得迅雷呢
<caleb-> 吸血雷是 win32 only 吧
<myke2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 有, 但是不能像迅雷那样
<caleb-> linux 软件一般比较有良心
<Ubberlisk> Vuze也不错啊
<caleb-> myke2: kde win32 不堪用
<caleb-> myke2: 有其它 win32 tiling solution 的
<Ubberlisk> http://www.vuze.com/
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> Ubberlisk:不是非得迅雷  我想要个简单点的
<caleb-> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: p2p 的？
<Ubberlisk> 你想用它下p2p还是 thunder://开头的连接？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> caleb-:psp的
<myke2> caleb-: 什么bug.n什么HashTWM我试过, 效果都 "不错"......
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> aria2怎么样阿?
<myke2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你是说peer to server && peer?
<caleb-> myke2: kde in win32 只是能编译，用起来会哭的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> myke2:不懂 就是网上下载点东西...
<myke2> caleb-: 我昨晚装的是Visual Studio 2010编译的版本, 用不了, 说缺文件
<Ubberlisk> bt就用vuze吧，java程序，我喜欢那个界面，兼容性也好，自带播放器和媒体库
<myke2> caleb-: 如果awesome这种能到win就好了
<myke2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: aria2可以下载bt和http等, 但是做不到迅雷那样
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> my可
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> myke2:跟迅雷差在哪里
<Ubberlisk> 雷哥有离线下载
<Ubberlisk> 还可以只下载不上传
<myke2> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: p2p只能p2p, 不能一边从http下载一边从peer下载
<AnThOnYhO> Fivesheep_: 五羊
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> myke2:哦
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> Ubberlisk:你用的是vuze 还是vuze plus?
<Ubberlisk> vuze，plus还得花钱
<myke2> MaskRay: 最大密度子图?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哦
<Stifler> hi
<Stifler> test
<Ubberlisk> yo
<Stifler> jrrp
<Stifler> yeap
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<jingqq5210> 我要用移动硬盘升级11.04了
<jingqq5210> 大家祝福我吧
<jingqq5210> 能从10.10命令升级到11.04么？
<nixil> 问个正则表达式的问题，我想用正则表达式表示文件名倒数第三个到第六个字母怎么表示阿？
<ofan> nixil: \([:alpha:]\{3}\)[:alpha:]\{3}$
<myke2> MaskRay: 熟悉最大密度子图么
<MaskRay> myke2: 忘记了。。
<Hadwin> 我想请问一下，当我修复完linux启动后，反而进不去，为什么
<Hadwin> 我可能问得有点奇怪。我进入grub修复完menu.lst文件后，重启，进不了系统。但当我插入移动硬盘后，反而能启动系统了。
<Moxisi> 今天够清静的，有没有哪位兄弟有匿名能发送附件的邮件软件
<genieliu> irssi /ignore 来忽略提示，但是还是会有提示xxx has joined 之类的提示，要怎么才能完全忽视提示？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对任意图G的子图G', G' = (V', E'), 求 |E| / |V| 的最大
<Moxisi> myke2, 有没有匿名邮件的软件
<Moxisi> 能带附件的
<myke2> Moxisi: 做不到吧, 现在smtp服务器都要求真实的eml
<Moxisi> myke2, 以前有个叫GHOST MAIL
<Moxisi> myke2, 现在找不到了
<myke2> Moxisi: 那只不过是国外的一个smtp服务器支持匿名罢了, 没什么用的. 你可以自己搭建一个, 想办法隐藏Ip
<Moxisi> myke2, 这个太复杂了...晕死，在哪里搭建哦？
<myke2> MaskRay: 越来越发现xor很神奇
<MaskRay> myke2: 分数规划啊
<MaskRay> myke2: xor 哪里神奇？
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如OPTM那题
 * adam8157 异或是逻辑之源啊...
<hawk1918> 问个配置mutt的问题
<hymnusalae> 好像看人工神經綱路的時候說 XOR 是個最簡單的4層人工神經網路的例子。
<hymnusalae> hawk1918, 說出來吧。雖然不一定有人在。
<hawk1918> 配置完mutt后， （mutt + fetchmail + msmtp )无法收取邮件怎么回事？
<hawk1918> 可以执行fetchmail命令
<hawk1918> 也能显示下载了邮件
<caleb-> xor 只是基本逻辑啊
<hawk1918> 但在mutt中就是看不见有邮件
<hawk1918> mutt发邮件没有问题
<adam8157> hawk1918: spool指向对不?
<roylez_> fetchmail -v
<hawk1918> 但发完之后没有记录
<hawk1918> spool ?
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不知道，書上面畫了個 XOR 的人工神經網絡的圖。
<hawk1918> 什么是spool
<soiamso> oracle 收购 amd 太不可思议了
<adam8157> hawk1918: 邮件目录位置对不?
<roylez_> 以后it公司只剩一家，不用跳槽了
<caleb-> soiamso: 谣言吧
<hawk1918> 不是太清楚
<hawk1918> 按照教程打的
<hymnusalae> oracle-rumoured-to-be-buying-amd
<hawk1918> ~/Mail/ 下有inbox的文件 可是只是一个文件
<hawk1918> 不是文件夹
<caleb-> hawk1918: 应该在 /var/spool
<hawk1918> [options]
<hawk1918>   2 verbose = 1
<hawk1918>   3 read_all = false
<hawk1918>   4 message_log = ~/.getmail/getmail.log
<hawk1918>   5
<hawk1918>   6 [retriever]
<hawk1918>   7 type = SimplePOP3SSLRetriever
<hawk1918>   8 server = pop.gmail.com
<hawk1918>   9 username = lxxhit@gmail.com
<hawk1918>  10 password = McIn4y!-$
<hawk1918>  11
<hawk1918>  12 [destination]
<caleb-> bot 不见鸟？
<hawk1918>  13 type = MDA_external
<hawk1918>  14 path = /usr/bin/procmail
<hawk1918>  15 unixfrom = true
<hawk1918> 这是我的getmailrc
<caleb-> hawk1918: 表刷屏
<Moxisi> 关键是他怎么刷的
<caleb-> hawk1918: 片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org
 * adam8157 gnome 3 四月六号出来?
<Moxisi> 动作好快
<hawk1918> 哦
<Moxisi> 都是不同的内容...
<caleb-> adam8157: 是
<adam8157> caleb-: Wow..
<caleb-> 想尝鲜的可以用 suse, 有 gnome3 preview
<caleb-> gtk3 各大 distro 都有了
<hawk1918> http://code.bulix.org/qu2ji3-79541
<hawk1918> 我发上去了
<hawk1918> 不是fetchmail 是getmail
<junk> unity 和unity-2d有什么 区别~
<hawk1918> http://mail.ustc.edu.cn/~lixuebai/GNU/MuttConfig.html 我几本是按着这个教程来的
<myke2> caleb-: 你试过windows下的tiling?
<caleb-> myke2: 没
<myke2> caleb-: 最新的kde试过?
<hawk1918> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=116401  还有这个教程
<caleb-> myke2: 有看 kde developer blog
<edison0354> hymnusalae: lemonhall1: http://acg.178.com/201103/93834989956.html
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這種東西在OT發……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<myke2> 还有谁用过kde for win
<markeylia> k
<Moxisi> BigOne, 怎么今天不说话
<Moxisi> 呵呵
<markeylia> 发现有人了
<markeylia> 这个东西怎么用啊
<markeylia> 不太明白
<Moxisi> 我是不懂得
<Moxisi> 混的，你要问问myke2这些人
<markeylia> 我都忘记怎么加进来的了
<markeylia> irc://irc.freenode.net/wikipedia-zh
<markeylia> 这个怎么加入
<Moxisi> 晕,/join #wikipedia-zh
<Moxisi> 这个我会
<Moxisi> 嘿嘿
<markeylia> 我试试
<markeylia> 哈哈，进去了
<Moxisi> 呵，对吧，这个我会，我就会这个，其他不会
<markeylia> 加入进去也没有人
<Moxisi> 是么，我看都看不懂
<leaveboy> some here
<Moxisi> here what
<leaveboy> just test
<Moxisi> IC
<markeylia> 还是gtalk有意思
<Moxisi> 没用过
<leaveboy> :-)
<RavenChan> 怎么保证某个端口只被localhost访问？
<leaveboy> gtalk 我也在用
<Moxisi> leaveboy, 你不是中国人？
<leaveboy> 开始就锁定就可以啦
<Moxisi> 晕...
<Moxisi> 当我没问
<leaveboy> Moxisi: 为什么
<Moxisi> leaveboy: 我看你都是英文出现
<Moxisi> leaveboy: 所以...
<Moxisi> 今天不够热闹啊
<leaveboy> Moxisi: 呵呵呵
<leaveboy> 周末啦都在玩老婆
<Moxisi> 额....
<Moxisi> 老婆很好玩？
<leaveboy> OOXX
<Moxisi> 额...别被老婆玩了...
<leaveboy> 相互的不是
<Moxisi> 呵呵...你厉害...
<NoIE> 问个小问题，我的电脑不能关机了。
<dororo_> 说詳細点
<NoIE> dororo_: 卡在关机的 logo 上，
<NoIE> 之前按下 Ctrl+Alt+F2 ，发现显示了 prowe down ，然后就没反应了。
<dororo_> 每次关机都是吗
<NoIE> 最近，每次都是。
<leaveboy> NoIE: 每次什么
<Moxisi> 嗯，什么系统嫩
<NoIE> ubuntu 10.04 。
<dororo_> 会不会是硬盘的电源线、数据线接触不好？
<NoIE> dororo_: 有可能，我去查查。不过最近一直没有开机箱呀？
<Moxisi> 那东西我就没觉得好
<NoIE> Moxisi: 您用什么？fedora？
<Moxisi> 不会，你开机都没问题，怎么会关机时那里出问题
<Moxisi> 我用的最弱的win7
<Moxisi> 呵呵
<Moxisi> 我装了2次黑屏，就不玩了
<Moxisi> 没有8.04方便...
<leaveboy> NoIE: Ububntu 10.10其实挺好的
<NoIE> 我的虚拟机里有win7，虽然很不想承认，但是 ie9 的界面的确不错，
<NoIE> 只是打开的标签多了的话会很头痛。
<Moxisi> 为何？
<Moxisi> 内存？
<NoIE> leaveboy: 我想升级，但是升级不了。
<NoIE> Moxisi: 因为标签和地址栏在同一行。
<Moxisi> NoIE: 更新源？
<NoIE> Moxisi: 是的，不行。
<leaveboy> NoIE: 怎么会
<Moxisi> NoIE: 那是有点问题
<NoIE> Moxisi: 打算等 11.10 时重装系统。
<Moxisi> 现在不是有10.04么
<NoIE> Moxisi: 恩，应该是软件包的问题。
<NoIE> Moxisi: 笔记本里是 11.04 。
<Moxisi> NoIE: 和10.04比如何
<leaveboy> 感觉下次直接装一个lfs玩玩
<NoIE> Moxisi: 不知道，两台电脑装的是不同的主题，无法比较。
<NoIE> 我现在用的 10.04 ，也可以通过把窗口拖动到顶部最大化。
<NoIE> 这是 10.04 的功能吗？
<chongwish> NoIE: kde的可以 gnome的不知道 不过compiz可能可以实现
<NoIE> chongwish: 我忘了我是不是启用 compiz 了，好像启用了。
<chongwish> 关了compiz 试试是gnome还是他
<NoIE> chongwish: 是 compiz ，不过我好像没有刻意设置过。
<chongwish> NoIE: 一般都有缺省的～～～～
<Moxisi> debian官网有多张DVD，1-8 应该下载哪张啊，有知道的高手回答一下
<leaveboy> !linux | Cumulo741
<lubotu2> Cumulo741: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Moxisi> 又来个说英文的...晕死
<Pwnna> lol
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-5-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 16:09:46 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<linux-ff> morning
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-12
<lemonhall1> 水群被我占领了！！！！！！！！！
<xnccm> 还有人偷菜吗
<xnccm> 额
<lemonhall1> 水群被我占领了！！！！！！！！！
<flay> 这里是水群么
<xnccm> 恩，什么是水群
<xnccm> 大家还知道有啥别的好的中文频道吗
<lemonhall1> 我无聊而已，ubuntu-cn-ot
<lemonhall1> 加班去了
<ianp-mac> 你們好
<flay> lemonhall1: 哈哈　我现在在console下玩呢
<xnccm> flay, 那是什么频道
<flay> 我的意思是我在字符模式下面　昨天编译了ucimf-sunpinyin
<lemonhall1> flay: sunpinyin很给力的，足够用了，这个东西在服务器上用很好。。。。普通桌面估计玩几天就腻味了
<xnccm> 哦
<xnccm> 小虾飘过
<flay> 下班了可以玩一下　
<lemonhall> 大清早我就在无聊啊
<lemonhall> flay: 你今天也加班？
<flay> lemonhall: 是的　不过没什么事
<leaveboy>  ..
<leaveboy> 被窝中
<yudun> leaveboy: ...
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 学生？
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 幸福
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 今天周末
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 唔。。我在加班
<yudun> lemonhall: 工作了如果加班给不给加班费？
<lemonhall> yudun: 看情况。。。看公司，看老板
<yudun> lemonhall:  -_-;
<metbsd> 礼拜六加班
<leaveboy> ！礼拜六 | metbsd
<leaveboy> ！satday | metbsd
<metbsd> ？
<leaveboy> !arch | metbsd
<leaveboy> ! wifi | metbsd
<lubotu2> metbsd: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<longgui> test test
<^k^> longgui, ....  ㍢ 
<longgui> 10点什么？
<leaveboy> !help | longgui
<lubotu2> longgui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<longgui> ！help
<lemonhall> !iphone | lemonhall
<lubotu2> lemonhall, please see my private message
<lemonhall> !wifi | lemonhall
<lemonhall> !arch
<lemonhall> !arch
<lemonhall> !arch和同事的开车出去吃饭，到了吃的地方没有停车位，只好停在了路边。问之朋友会不会被罚单。他说没事，从箱里拿出来了一张罚单，自己贴在了车窗上。吃完饭回来果然平安无事
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * lemonhall 和同事的开车出去吃饭，到了吃的地方没有停车位，只好停在了路边。问之朋友会不会被罚单。他说没事，从箱里拿出来了一张罚单，自己贴在了车窗上。吃完饭回来果然平安无事
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> older
<xnccm> !arch
<jasion> 牛B
<jasion> 这招可以学习
<xnccm> heihei
<lemonhall> 我也觉得是高招
<xnccm> xnccm,
<xnccm> DCC get lemonhall
<xnccm> dcc chat lemonhall
<xnccm> dcc list
<xnccm> ???
<xnccm> lemonhall, 看着做实验，呵呵
<xnccm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=18334
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - IRC扫盲——你可以不会玩QQ，但不能不会IRC！
<xnccm> 恩
<xnccm> 就是这个
<lemonhall> xnccm: 我是一个很无聊的人，在水群和机器人玩了两天了
<xnccm> lemonhall, 我是个新手
<xnccm> lemonhall, 所以看到啥都想试试
<xnccm> leaveboy, 嘿嘿
<Lavande> http://www.5dimn.com/  求测试
<Lavande> 貌似打不开
<leaveboy> xnccm: ...
<NoIE> 打得开。
<Lavande> 看来我这又抽风了。。
<xnccm> heihei
<lemonhall> Lavande: 可以
<Lavande> 推和非死不可都打不开，nnnd
<lemonhall> Lavande: 你的博客？
<Lavande> lemonhall: 嗯。。
<lemonhall> Lavande: 学生就是好
<Lavande> lemonhall: 呃。。。汗
<Lavande> lemonhall: 呵呵
<Lavande> 貌似ssh最近老断掉
<Router2> Lavande 正常打开了
<xan> 电信的无线猫 linux下如何 刷写 配置文件？
<nsdy> Pidgin2.7.11发布，修正msn和icq添加好友的错误 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/pidgin-2-7-11/
<nsdy> IBM 提交建设云计算环境的参考架构 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/ibm-cloud-reference-architecture/
<nsdy> SourceForge 开源其平台软件：Allura http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/sourceforge-opensource-platform-allura/
<flay> arch今天的升级已经是2.7.11了
<Lavande> Router2: thx
<grg> 只看到人进进出出，没人聊天的
<Mitiru> 第一次用mIRC有点小紧张呢
 * leaveboy get up
<lemonhall> 周六。。。没什么特别的事情
<lemonhall> 精神空虚
<Mitiru> 一到周六就不想睡觉。。平时就是不想起来
<leaveboy> 肉体也空虚
<flay> arch里面竟然没找到ia32-libs这个包 难道是分开打的包
<user8888> hi
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍣ 
<li__> hi
<^k^> li__, 好  ㍣ 
<leaveboy> ！ bot | user8888
<nsdy> 泡个mm去...
<lemonhall> !bot | user8888
<lubotu2> user8888: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xan> ubuntu telnet 如何使用？？
<lemonhall> nsdy: 老了。。没心力去泡了。。。。
<hulowa> 大家好
<pocoyo> hulowa: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lemonhall> pocoyo: help
<lemonhall> pocoyo: !help
<hulowa> 这里谁安装的是UBUNTU 10.10?
 * yudun 举手
<Mitiru> 话说谁安装 10.10的时候发现在自己分区表异常的。。o -_-)=○)°O°)
 * yudun 摇头
<grg> 可不可以屏蔽系统转发的谁进入谁退出的消息？
<hulowa> 我改动了系统-设置-启动程序-电源管理里面的命令现在想改回来 请没改过的同学帮我查看一下原始是什么样的
<flay> grg: irssi好像可以
<hulowa> 帮个忙呀 同学们
<yudun> hulowa: 那个不是按个人喜好来么
<hulowa> 你装了没有？
<nata> hulowa: 可惜我装的是kubuntu，但选项那里应该有default给你改回原厂设置
<hulowa> 没有
<yudun> 我这个ubuntu 10.10里面也有设为默认
<hulowa> yudun 没有呀 你去系统设置-启动程序里面看看
<hulowa> 那个power management
<nata> 酱得找其他人帮忙咯
<ofan> eclipse里自动提示函数参数,怎么删掉(跳过)有默认值的参数
<roylez_> 今天是 St. Patty's Day ？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 今天是植树节。
<yudun> roylez 后天是圆周率日
 * lemonhall 《纽约客》杂志的报道中提到，1960年，当时的美国联合水果公司在洪都拉斯建立了杂交育种基地，用以培育能够取代华蕉的新品种。只是，付出了40年的努力后，基地仍然收获寥寥。培育出的最接近华蕉的新品种，金手指，也因为口感与华蕉差距太大，而无法投入商业使用。2001年，主持基地工作的育种专家，菲尔.罗维，可能是受到失败
 * lemonhall 不知道为什么，特别想知道这个人的一生。。。。
<jyf1987> dabao 加了过滤器
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 你是机器人吗
<LeiWang> pocoyo: 看起来不像 啊哈哈哈
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 唔。。我以为你是机器人
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 你是会说话的机器人。
<hulowa> 大家看看这个帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=321018
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 【求助】ubuntu10.10电源显示掉了，请没改动过的朋友帮忙
<LeiWang> 有权限就是好啊 直接title
<hulowa> 发错了 是这个http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=321017
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 笔记本用户的福音 让UBUNTU10.10又能显示电池容量
<xcxc> 测试
<pocoyo> xcxc: 自打我教书到现在，基本已经发现小学女生萝莉化，中学女生动漫化，大学女生女优化的社会趋势 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<LeiWang> 全面日化
<jyf1987> 早晚都要日的
<metbsd> 日本太小了，没地方逃
<pocoyo> xcxc: 也不知道你在测试啥。
<Gun^Rose> Firefox4速度很快啊
<LeiWang> CHROMIUM12
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 這看著都是一個測試、test之類露臉了。我也不知道，反正習慣了。
<xnccm> 知道哪有关于virtualbox的详细设置信息吗
<xnccm> 联网部分的，找了一些还是不行
<xnccm> ubuntu里虚拟xp
<leaveboy> ubuntu 里面 虚拟 LFS
<xnccm> ？？？
<jyf1987> 北京时间3月12日消息，Gartner分析师安德鲁・诺伍德(Andrew Norwood)表示，受日本地震的影响，用于智能手机和平板电脑的闪存芯片价可格可能会上升，尽管它可能只会对全球供应商带来“有限”的影响。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: http://catandfire.blog.163.com/blog/static/1674006942010111803553779/
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 这是什么阿
<ilinux> 我同学一个录音笔上的两个mp3文件在录音笔插入电脑后莫名地消失了，该电脑usb接口很松，可能是插上后又断电了导致数据丢失了，请问大家我是该用数据恢复软件修复吗？谢谢！
<lemonhall> jyf1987: TRPG。。。原来世界上还有如此蛋疼的游戏方式
<jyf1987> lemonhall: mud么？
<ilinux> 我同学一个录音笔上的两个mp3文件在录音笔插入电脑后莫名地消失了，该电脑usb接口很松，可能是插上后又断电了导致数据丢失了，请问大家我是该用数据恢复软件修复吗？谢谢！
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 是几个人在玩。。。故事貌似是自己在编，这游戏对人的脑补能力。。。是一种新的挑战啊
<lemonhall> ilinux: 不知道，保守一些吧。。吃饭去了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 龙与地下城不也是
<ilinux> 怎么保守啊？
<jyf1987> 哪个有 q6600的机器？
<leaveboy> ilinux: easy recover
<pocoyo> ilinux: 怎么可能。
<ilinux> leaveboy, easy recover是数据恢复软件吗？
<ilinux> pocoyo, 确实出现了这么神奇的情况
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 如果你真的不放心就去數據中心恢復一下吧，你是哪的？
<leaveboy> ilinux: 是的
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 我在帝都
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 自己不能恢复吗？
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 那我就不知道了，南京有家我認識的，價格還便宜。
<ilinux> leaveboy, 好用吗？easy recover?
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 你那個數據還重要？
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 不是我的，我同学的，她说很重要
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 要是重要的話你放心自己弄嗎？
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 我是這麽看的，所以我建議去找人。
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 反正数据恢复中心也是用软件恢复
<pocoyo> ilinux: 那也不可能是 usb接口松动造成的吧。。
<ilinux> pocoyo, 那我就不知道了
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 總不會是沒有 sync 上去吧……
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 找别人也麻烦，还不如自己学学吧
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 隨意了。
<nata> 如果是pendrive的数据丢失，完全恢复可能性不大。硬盘还说没问题。你要有心理准备
<leaveboy> ilinux: 用过好多回啦
<GPLfeng> ipv6翻墙安全吗
<leaveboy> ilinux: 曾经把分区表搞没了，都吧相片找回来啦
<ilinux> leaveboy, 那我现在就安装easy recover试试
<leaveboy> ilinux: 好像有绿色版本的
<leaveboy> www.xdowns.com
<ilinux> 不是linux下的吗？
<ilinux> leaveboy, 不是linux下的吗？
<leaveboy> ilinux: 不是
<ilinux> 啊？？？
<leaveboy> ilinux: windows
<ilinux> 那你建议我在windows下试试？
<leaveboy> ilinux: 当然，linux这方面比较少
<ilinux> leaveboy, 不可能啊，我在apt-get 里找到了啊
<ilinux> easy recover
<leaveboy> 哦
<leaveboy> ilinux: 那就是出linux版本啦
<leaveboy> ilinux: 好快
<ilinux> 好像又没有，我错了...
<leaveboy> 。。。。
<leaveboy> ilinux: 忽悠人
<ilinux> sorry
<leaveboy> ilinux: 主要是看U盘是什么格式，还有就是文件丢失之后不能再往里面存东西
<ilinux> 嗯，没有往里头写东西
<GPLfeng> ipv6翻墙安全吗
<leaveboy> ilinux: 那就没什么问题
<leaveboy> 可以找到的
<ilinux> leaveboy, 那我试试
<ilinux> 那个软件就叫easy recover?
<leaveboy> ilinux: 先把u盘有的东西存起来
<leaveboy> ilinux: yes
<ilinux> leaveboy, 存起来了，谢谢！
<leaveboy> ilinux: welcome
<ilinux> leaveboy, 我看easy recover没有win7版本的啊？那我在win7下能用吗？
<leaveboy> ilinux: win7我没试过，你测试下
<ilinux> 好的
<ilinux> leaveboy, 文件系统是msdos表示是比ntfs更低级的文件系统吗？
<ilinux> leaveboy, 我好久不用windows了，很多东西都很模糊了
<hymnusalae> ilinux, msdos文件系統是那個什麽 fat 16 嗎？
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 我估计是的，对fat，我都忘了
<nata_> easyrecover 好像不支持u盘
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 我強烈建議你先 dd 一分備份出來再折騰。
<leaveboy> ilinux: 应该都支持
<leaveboy> ilinux: 直接扫描mp3格式就可以了
<leaveboy> 可能没名字
<ilinux> hymnusalae, dd备份是什么意思？
<ilinux> leaveboy, win7安装不了easy recover
<hymnusalae> ilinux, dd if=/dev/xxxx of=/home/yyyy/backup.dd bs=4096
<hymnusalae> ==
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 是备份吗？我同学说她已经保存好文件了
<ilinux> hymnusalae, dd是在终端下运行吗？
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 不，是把鏡像備份下來，萬一恢復不成功可以再恢復一次。
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 終端下運行。不過上面參數好像有些問題，我確定一下是不是bs=4096
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 好的，谢谢
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 對的，就是這樣
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 不要挂載/
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 为什么不要挂载/？
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 這個悲劇的錯字。
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 是不要挂載。沒有 /
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 就是不要把優盤挂載起來。
<ilinux> 哦
<ilinux> 其实我听不懂这个
<hymnusalae> ilinux, ……
<ilinux> 不挂载u盘，我怎么操作u盘啊？
<mrguser> hey,guys
<ianp-mac> hey
<jyf1987> 周末没人阿
<ianp-mac> 我不是人嗎？
<jyf1987> 证明看看？
<ianp-mac> 沒有，我是機器人
<ianp-mac> 你們都在中國大陸 ？
<cx0462> ianp-mac 你在台湾？
<ianp-mac> 美國
<cx0462> 哦
 * juk 休息机器人为他工作
<qcsky> 美国现在都下半夜了吧
<ianp-mac> 嗯
<ianp-mac> 這裡是11：47pm, 但是加州還是9：47pm
<ianp-mac> 要看時區
<ianp-mac> 你們都是北京時間
<Lavande> 大家msn能登录不？
<Router2> 目前为在线状态
<Lavande> 诡异，我这gtalk正常，msn登不上
<Lavande> 可能墙又抽风了
<Router2> Lavande 电信线路么
<Lavande> Router2: 移动/铁通
<Router2> Lavande 受日本地震影响的光纤为电信的线路，昨天网上有说MSN登不了的
<jyf1987> 我觉得国家可以乘机断外网
<flay> 嗯 有可能 今天gtalk也很不好登 gmail也很慢
<Lavande> Router2: 不过铁通可能租用的电信网络。。
<leaveboy> I'm back!
<leaveboy> ilinux: 还是找个xp的机子搞吧
<leaveboy> ilinux: 别用不熟悉的东西！
<RavenChan> leaveboy, 有谁是生来就什么都熟悉的...
<jyf1987> intel 果然比amd狠 诶
<Router2> jyf1987: 哪里狠？
<jyf1987> Router2: 我在用编译 binutils 做测试
<jyf1987> 我家里那个破u thinkpad  t43的 也不过135s
<Router2> jyf1987 INTEL快？
<leaveboy> RavenChan: 当然我是站在数据安全的角度
<jyf1987> 现在工作机 intel的 make -j3 89s
<jyf1987> 加configure时间的
<jyf1987> 昨天请人用amd 费龙x4算时间 65s
<leaveboy> RavenChan: 如果拿数据搞测试，未必有点唐突！
<jyf1987> 差不了多少
<Router2> jyf1987 确实挺狠
<jyf1987> 有没有人有 q6600 q9300什么的 编下binutils给我看下时间
<Router2> jyf1987 Q6600也有段时间的老U了
<RavenChan> leaveboy, .....
<jasion> ChanServ,
<jasion> ChanServ, ...
<jyf1987> Router2: 可是别人说性能特别狠 而且现在二手的还卖800
<Router2> jyf1987 这没注意，以前也没测过
<jyf1987> Router2: 是一个朋友说的 所以我要找人来试试
<Router2> jyf1987 不容易，一般家用那少会买那个U
<jyf1987> Router2: 额 我民用
<jasion> Q66性能是不错
<jasion> 可惜是65nm的产品 发热量 工艺落后
<ilinux> leaveboy, 我用xp恢复了一次，但是只找到一个.dat文件，这下我不知道该怎么办了
<leaveboy> il
<leaveboy> ilinux: easy 好像可以选择文件类型，你找丢失文件的类型就可以了
<leaveboy> 如果找不到那就危险啦
<ilinux> 我没有限定文件类型啊，所以我真不知道那俩文件到底怎么了
<leaveboy> ilinux: 那就全选找，U盘不大一会就完了
<ilinux> 我就是扫描了整个u盘啊
<leaveboy> ilinux: 选择全部文件类型了吗？
<ilinux> 选择了啊
<leaveboy> ilinux: 那悲剧啦
<ilinux> 嗯，我再找个linux的软件试试
<leaveboy> 恩
<ilinux> leaveboy, 你一般在windows下也登irc吗？
<leaveboy> il
<leaveboy> ilinux: 只要在笔记本上我都用irssi
<ilinux> leaveboy, 哦，这样啊
<leaveboy> 应该是可以的
<leaveboy> 哦！我敲的字多了自动没了
<leaveboy> 家里的台式机XP没搞成功，但是公司的台式机装得是win2003 可以用的
<leaveboy> 家里的应该也可以，但是主要是用来打游戏就没怎么折腾
<Kandu> ilinux: hymnusalae 的意思是讓你操作優盤，而不是操作優盤上的檔案系統
<ilinux> Kandu, 哦，懂了，谢谢哈！
<leaveboy> Dose someone paly Dota!
 * leaveboy Game time!!!
 * lemonhall 真有爱
<ofan> lemonhall: 有耐..
<jyf1987> via的处理器谁玩过呢
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 没玩过。。和INTEL有什么区别？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不是X86体系架构的？
<ofan> 省电
<jyf1987> 是x86的
<ofan> 便宜
<lemonhall> 唔。。我继续去水区自娱自乐
<ppdog> windows 的问题要到哪里去问？我刚刚试了试 #windows, 英语很吃力
<ofan> 百度贴吧,百度知道...
<lemonhall> ppdog: 你可以在这里问，反正普通的小问题我们都知道
 * lemonhall 根据一项1845年由英国通过的法律，自杀是非常严重的罪，最重可以处以吊死的极刑
<ppdog> 我的同学的xp不能上网
<lemonhall> ppdog: 女同学。。。
<ppdog> 而我的ubuntu和其他人的win7可以， 我们用的路由器
<lemonhall> ppdog: 唔，好基友
<ppdog> lemonhall: 不是，宿舍里的同学
<lemonhall> ppdog: 原因太多了，最快的方法是重装系统。。。
<ppdog> ipconfig /all  显示空行正常吗？
<lemonhall> ppdog: 即省我们的口舌，也省你的精力，半个小时就OK了，GHOST的只要15分钟
<flay> 很显然不正常
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 女同学那就只能兄妹了
<ppdog> 只显示了 Windows IP Configure 然后没了
<lemonhall> ppdog: 驱动没装好？之前不是好的？
<flay> 网卡驱动有没有问题
<dream1986> 查看路由器开了网络过滤没
<lemonhall> ppdog: ARP绑定了没？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 這個法律不錯
<dream1986> 我这的网络设置绑定mac地址了
<ppdog> arp?什么东西
<lemonhall> ppdog: 是不是换了网卡？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 你確定是真的?
<ppdog> 他说以前没事
<flay> 你先去设备管理器看看网卡有没有
<lemonhall> Kandu: 我也觉得这法律挺好
<ofan> ppdog: '阿,人品'
<jyf1987> edison0354: 华硕的板子你认识总代？
<lemonhall> 问题重装比任何方式都快。。。。。15分钟足够
<ppdog> 设备管理器 网卡lan 处有个黄色星号
<lemonhall> edison0354: 华硕销售代表你好
<ofan> 发现eclipse还是灰常好用的
<flay> 很显然驱动有问题
<lemonhall> ppdog: 驱动有问题。。。
<dream1986> 如果是路由设置的问题重装系统也没用
<lemonhall> ofan: 本来就好用。。。
<redmorning> aMule如何批量下载？比如，保存了一些ED2K链接在一个文本，如何让aMule下载文本里提供的链接。
<ppdog> 谢谢，我试试安装驱动
<ofan> lemonhall: 回收的时候比较慢..
<lemonhall> redmorning: 没有批量？aMule我记得有啊
<ofan> 内存占用也比较大.. 主要是补全,代码浏览比较爽
<dream1986> bentutu上不了了？
<lemonhall> ofan: GOTO THE DEFINE恨给力
<dream1986> 刚刚想去看看发现打不开了
<ofan> lemonhall: 这个都有
<lemonhall> ofan: 我知道，我也用啊。。。。NDK啊NDK。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 哦..
<Kandu> lemonhall: 好像佛教，基督教都把自殺當作一項罪惡
<redmorning> lemonhall: 没找到，并且我想要的是命令行的方法。
<lemonhall> redmorning: 别找我，我是邪恶的迅雷离线党。。。。。
<lemonhall> Kandu: 宗教我略懂，可惜我现在已经不想说了。。。。。
<lemonhall> Kandu: 都是罪。。。只是基督教更狠一些。。。自杀是上不了天堂的，佛教就是不提倡
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你是会员？
<lemonhall> Kandu: 但其实佛经常自杀。。。。。。所以。。。额。。那个。。啥。。额。。恩。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 恩，我是会员。。。离线+DOWNTHEMALL，我现在在WIN下都不用迅雷7了
<lemonhall> Kandu: 你懂的
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 一个月多少钱
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 两年好像不到200吧
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你还真舍得阿
<metbsd> 迅雷的旧版本比较好
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我一次买了两年。。到年底就有100G的离线空间了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 200块钱。。咱们都是工作的人了。。。算钱嘛？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 额 还是算的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ?
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 学生时代200块钱我会皱眉头，现在2000块钱我会皱眉头，不好好学习，没什么前途，看来是不会有2W块钱皱眉头的时候了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不努力，蛋疼得爱灌水。。请鄙视我
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 恩 我没好好学习 20多我都皱眉头 不过你不是做保安的么 为何这么有钱
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我什么时候给你说过我做保安的？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你见过这么有品味的保安，跑到IRC的来灌水？
<dream1986> ……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 还真有 就是这里
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那你是做啥的
 * lemonhall 猫主要负责萌，兔子主要负责呆，金鱼主要负责死。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我说你到底做啥的 难道是ofan的上级？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我做鸭的。。。。。所以有钱
<jyf1987> 原来是这样
<jyf1987> 这样就说得过去了
<ofan> jyf1987: ...
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ..........
<jyf1987> 难怪你白天来
<jyf1987> 晚上要工作麻
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 那是你晚上不在。。。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你晚上看到我了？
 * lemonhall 男主丹泽尔华盛顿拿出RPG，伏击绑匪。旁边一个老人战战兢兢的说：上帝教我们要宽恕 。男主淡定的说：宽恕是他和上帝之间的事，我是来安排他们见面的。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你少来，同行遇同行，怎么都得避让一下吧
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 弯刀看过没？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 看过，还行
<jyf1987> 那个人叫神父发发慈悲，神父说 上帝有慈悲 我没有
<jyf1987> god has mercy, i dont
<jyf1987> 然后bong
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 单身
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那几个mm的mimi不错
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 暴力男，今年我身上戾气少多了。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: B级片看得少多了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 现在的富婆都喜欢这个 没办法 客户就是上地
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我们两个这。。难道是在交流业务？互相促进？
<jyf1987> lemonhall:  恩 同行要互相支持
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 内流满面
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 抱团经营阿 维护全行业的利益
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。。。。。。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 社团建设靠大家阿
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 唔。。你也挺蛋疼的。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那都是涨得疼的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 终于明白一件事情，单身汉都蛋疼
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 不是 是干我们这一行的 风吹日晒的
<lemonhall> jyf1987:。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 来，进水群。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ubuntu-cn-ot
<LeiWang> 相当水
<dream1986> 一水一水的，一段时间没来，……
<caixia>  how to configure pop up drop list menu by Alt+Space like right click on the top of Window ?
<lei> help
<sunningv> 南瓜
<MopperWhite> 问个事
<MopperWhite> 黑暗森林.c:25: warning: (near initialization for ‘num[0]’)
<MopperWhite> 请问这是什么状况？
<MopperWhite> 黑暗森林.c:25: warning: missing braces around initializer
<MopperWhite> 还有这个
<ofan> MopperWhite: 缺括号
<myke2> 请问fcitx如何方便的输入希腊字母
<ppdog> 你们试过 11.04吗？
<ppdog> 为什么我用优盘启动正常，安装之后启动不了
<dream1986> 还没试过，一般我都等正式版
<dream1986> 我安装10.10用U盘安装根本安装不了，用光盘安装吧，这个不会出问题，要不硬盘安装也行
<ppdog> dream1986: 这个有问题？
<ppdog> 没听说过优盘安装会比cd差的
<dream1986> 我在另一台电脑上用U盘安装ubuntu server又没问题，不知道怎么回事
<microcai> ppdog:  优盘安装好啊！
<jyf1987> ppdog: 取决于usb speed
<ppdog> microcai: 我是说我试运行 natty alpha3 没有问题，但是安装之后无法启动
<microcai> ppdog:  哦
<dream1986> 出了问题就换光盘安装试试吧，一般这个不会出问题的
<ppdog> dream1986: 不是系统的问题吗？
<dream1986> 你grub2有没有启动？还是引导了不能进系统？
<myke2> 请问fcitx如何方便的输入希腊字母
<myke2> 开软键盘很雷的
<myke2> s/雷/累/
<ppdog> grub没问题，在有几个点的地方停住了
<dream1986> 用ibus,fcitx只用过3.＊，而且只用了五笔和拼音，其他就不了解了
<jasion> 谁有半透明的主题啊 系统默认的不好看－－！
<myke2> ibus不稳定,
<dream1986> ibus还可以吧，我用着还没出过问题
<ppdog> dream1986: 就是上面有 ubuntu字样，下面有几个点的地方，一直过不去
<myke2> 输入快点, 会暴
<dream1986> ppdog: 你还是重装一遍试试吧
<myke2> ppdog: 这样
<ppdog> myke2: ?
<myke2> ppdog: 进入grub2的时候的编辑菜单, 把启动参数的splash去掉, 看下是什么错误
<ppdog> myke2: 好，我试试，现在用这个10.10 netbook 很不爽，自从把10.04 弄坏一切都是悲剧
<myke2> ppdog: 你应该知道如何编辑启动菜单的, 我觉得可能是X的问题
<dream1986> jasion: 装emerald主题，到gnome-look上找个透明的下载下来就行了
 * edison0354 七点钟党校考试
 * lemonhall UBUNTU也应该使用GHOST。。。。。
 * lemonhall 省心省力，绝不折腾。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> jasion: emerald + 半透明主题 + compiz 的窗口柔化，效果绝不比 Windows Vista 和 Windows 7 差
<myke2> Linux用什么ghost啊......
<lemonhall> myke2: 我俗，虽然我不用。。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: 我现在就反感一件事情，UBUNTU的更新量有大又足。。。。
<Evanescence> 请问下Meta键斯那个啊？
<flay> 一般都是alt
<Evanescence> flay: 哦，那个我看了这个文章，但是我尝试了alt，shift，Win，Esc等键好像都不行， awesome里用stardict取词 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/awesome-%E7%AA%97%E5%8F%A3%E7%AE%A1%E7%90%86%E5%99%A8%E2%80%94%E2%80%94%E6%8D%A2%E7%A7%8D%E6%96%B9%E5%BC%8F%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8%E6%98%9F%E9%99%85%E8%AF%91%E7%8E%8B.html#comment-196742
<^k^> ⇪ title: Awesome 窗口管理器——换种方式使用星际译王 — LinuxTOY
<ilinux> hymnusalae,还在吗？
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 我用testdisk找回了那俩文件
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 哦。恭喜！
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 谢谢你们的耐心指点！
<metbsd> 佩服各位的折腾劲
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 不敢當，什麽都沒有幫上。
<ilinux> hymnusalae, 您太客气了！
<hymnusalae> ilinux, 呵呵
 * hymnusalae 開始安裝 ZFS 下的 FreeBSD……這次一定要成功呀……
<LeiWang> 一片和谐啊
<if_else> 各位兄台，debian amd64 是64位的系统吗？还是针对 amd cpu的，谢谢
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 在？
<hymnusalae> if_else, 64位的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae, 怎麽了？
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄台，对 amd 的cpu优化过吗？为什么用amd命名？谢谢
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 怎麽了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 灯下
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 等
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://imagebin.org/142505
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 求翻译
<hymnusalae> if_else, 原來有IA32 IA64 這樣的稱呼，但是 IA64 指的不是現在常用的 64 位系統（好像是多年前那個安騰）。現在這個一般就叫AMD64或者 x86_64 了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 第一個是不變模式。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://imagebin.org/142507
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 第二個是傲嬌模式。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 继续翻译
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 第三個叫生氣模式吧，應該是。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 第二张的几个选项呢？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 前三個一樣，第一個通常模式應該就是不變。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 第四個是隨機。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 第五個叫畫面選擇模式，不知道是什麽情況（不是語言問題，是不知道具體怎麽個選擇法。）
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://imagebin.org/142508
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 还有……
<hymnusalae> 第一個是鬧鐘。
<hymnusalae> 第二個叫suneezu，對不上這個英語單詞，話說你去Google上查不行嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 话说我都不会输日文……
<hymnusalae> ……好吧，我找找。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: :-D
<edison0354> hymnusalae: android的一个炮姐闹钟软件
<hymnusalae> 好像搞錯了，那個是snooze
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 还是不知道
<hymnusalae> 哦，是貪睡模式。具體功能不知道。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦，应该就是闹钟按了一次以后几分钟以后还能响第二次……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 或者叫打呼模式？
<if_else> hymnusalae: 兄，谢谢了。
<hymnusalae> if_else, 具體的我不是太了解，可能有錯，最好還是在Wiki上看下吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 贪睡模式就是闹钟响后碰一下屏幕，让闹钟延迟一段时间再响。
<if_else> 1,写在u盘，2.sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb 提示 /dev/sdb: No medium found 谢谢
<if_else> 无法格式化
<if_else> 卸载
<if_else> 谢谢
<hymnusalae> if_else, mkfs.vfat 直接格式化盤子的話好像要加 -f 之類的東西吧？
<hymnusalae> if_else, 一般都會要求你分個區再格。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 掌握日语是多么的重要
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃，這都是假名好吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我连五十音都不认识
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就一個傲嬌和生氣是日語本來的單詞。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 何况还是片假
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……片假我也不熟，剛才nu給看成ne了。
<if_else> hymnusalae: 我不想分区，就想直接格式化。谢谢
<void1> 傲嬌 是 中国制日语
<void1> 描述不准确，它根本就不是日语
<hymnusalae> void1, ……我說的是那個傲嬌對應的日語，那個是日語本來的合成詞
<hymnusalae> if_else, 你看看 help 裏有沒有類似 --force 這樣的選項。
<Evanescence> 怎么让terminal终端支持256 色啊？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 話說我移動硬盤用來給Windows傳數據的，我是用GPT分區呢還是MBR分區呢？前面那個有攻略，後面那個XP不認識。
<billlee> hymnusalae, 不会吧， XP不认 mbr? 从来没听错过
<if_else> hymnusalae: 是 nautalis 卸载的问题，我用命令卸载后，可以了，谢谢兄台了
<hymnusalae> billlee, 反了。
<hymnusalae> billlee, 我應該寫 話說我移動硬盤用來給Windows傳數據的，我是用GPT分區呢還是MBR分區呢？前面那個有攻略，但是XP只認識後者。
<hymnusalae> billlee, 話說你什麽意見。
<billlee> billlee, 移动硬盘还是用mbr吧，比较通用。
<hymnusalae> billlee, 好的，謝謝你了。
<hymnusalae> 本來還想設置下FAT，後來想著那些個1080p，就放棄了。
<hymnusalae> 不過NTFS-3g在FreeBSD下很不爽呀。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 必然用MBR
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: GPT优势在移动硬盘上又体现不出来
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 用NTFS吧，毕竟这东西的数据恢复软件很全
<edison0354> hymnusalae: GPT也就是支持很多分区，支持打硬盘，支持UUID，自动备份分区表
<hymnusalae> edison0354, NTFS-3g在FreeBSD不能用mmap。這樣直接結果就是本地的git clone不能在NTFS-3g上用。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 啥是mmap？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 一個函數。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 移动硬盘干嘛要git clone？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 因為要備份。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: exfat倒是支持4GB+，但是通用性就不知道了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 备份用cp -av
<billlee> edison0354, mmap, 把文件映射到内存。
<hymnusalae> ……
<edison0354> billlee: 哦
<hymnusalae> 怎麽都用cp -av的……得，我不管了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> NTFS-3g
<hymnusalae> 算了，還是rsync吧，這個東西能來自動的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那你分俩去，1080区和git区
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 分俩区
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 算了，用rsync備份，都在NTFS上吧。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 關鍵是分類標簽是一起的，這樣分開又好亂的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我也不喜欢分区多……
 * billlee 分区大了影响效率，后悔中...
<hymnusalae> billlee, 呃，我這已經400G NTFS分好了……
<hymnusalae> billlee, 而且東西都放上去了。
 * edison0354 学习理论，坚定信念，牢记宗旨，勇挑重担，艰苦朴素，勤奋好学，严于律己，争做模范。学习理论，坚定信念，牢记宗旨，勇挑重担，艰苦朴素，勤奋好学，严于律己，争做模范。
<void1> 就一个分区有什么好纠结的，不爽的话上lvm
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我有900G的NTFS
<edison0354> void1: LVM在WIN上不能用了就
<hymnusalae> void1, lvm又不能解決分區類型的問題。
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 一般的盘 mbr 得了
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 好。
<void1> 解决一个分区"太大"的问题
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 主要是 mbr 的教程有些難找，一般用上ZFS的都GPT了。
<MopperWhite> Help！我的网卡怪怪的！
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 你不会是最近才学分区的吧?
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不是呀？怎麽了？
<billlee> hymnusalae, 那你还要找mbr教程？
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, 把情況說清楚吧。
<caleb-> hymnusalae: mbr 当然不用教程，都几十年了
<MopperWhite> hymnusalae: 明明能从列表里看到wifi，就是家不上去！
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不是，FreeBSD的分區命令我不是太熟。兩個fdisk不一樣。
<MopperWhite> 加
<MopperWhite> 我自家的wifi
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, 再具體點，什麽品牌的無線網卡，什麽系統，系統版本。
<lemonhall> 谁懂无线电？
<MopperWhite> hymnusalae: HITACHI,ubuntu 10.04
<Evanescence> 有谁知道linuxToy博主的邮箱的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这是在干啥……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ???
<edison0354> lemonhall: 无线电……好高级
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, 看一下/var/log/syslog 最後有沒有一些關于 NetworkManager 的信息。如果有的話，放到 http://code.bulix.org 上把地址發上來。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 一直用GUI的分区工具
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 強烈BS你！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我就是不太懂一些问题，想请教一下。。。。
 * billlee 一直用 gparted
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是以前学无线电的？
<edison0354> billlee: +10086
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 而且ZFS的工具只用過2次，也不是太熟。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我学经济的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<hymnusalae> 我表示是用 parted 的……也用過 fdisk……
 * lemonhall 有人懂无线电么？
 * lemonhall 请教几个有关WIFI的问题
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 移动硬盘要 zfs 做毛用…
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 同问
<billlee> lemonhall, 你说 wifi 就好了
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 安裝 FreeBSD。UFS在我這的悲劇我和你說過的。
<lemonhall> billlee: 恩？你知道么？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 我移動硬盤上留個系統以防萬一。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 移动硬盘上做系统？
<billlee> lemonhall, 我以为是传说中的业余无线电呢。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯，機器的光驅壞了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 移动硬盘上留个GURB就够了
<billlee> lemonhall, 知道一点点。
<lemonhall> billlee: 9dBi..
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不夠。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 因為等會還要再反過來用移動硬盤的系統重新安裝機器本身的系統。
<lemonhall> billlee: 我现在很好奇，WIFI的AP都宣称覆盖范围是100米。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 總之不夠。
<lemonhall> billlee: 但是手机设备从来不提距离问题。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: AP和客户端又不一样
<edison0354> lemonhall: 而且那个100米，你懂得
<jyf1987> 我学xx的
<lemonhall> billlee: 因为WIFI毕竟是一个上行下载的过程，如果手机的发射功率很小，AP的功率再大是不是也没用？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, xx=信息嗎？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 恩，你学嗑瓜子的:-D
<jyf1987> 不是 传媒
<jyf1987> edison0354: 呵呵
<debianer> lemonhall: 我是ham，怎么了
<billlee> lemonhall, 嗯，实际上标准规定的功率都是 100mW, 不管是AP还是客户端。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 傳媒和xx什麽關系？
<lemonhall> debianer: ham是什么？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你帮我问下 asus的板子 lga775接口的 有啥价格的
<lemonhall> billlee: 唔。。那所谓的大功率500mW的AP。。是什么意思？
<billlee> lemonhall, 如果AP的天线比较大，就可以做到客户端功率小于AP功率
<jyf1987> edison0354: 要小板子 matx
<edison0354> jyf1987: 晚上，我7点考党校……
<edison0354> jyf1987: 而且还不一定能问道
<lemonhall> billlee: 唔，原来标准都是100mW啊。。。。
<jyf1987> 预留4个ddr3 我先上一根4G 以后每个月买一根4G
<jyf1987> 到了6月份就可以4Gx4了
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<lemonhall> billlee: 那么所谓的500mW功率大一些的好处就是，穿透力更强？
<jyf1987> 这回要疯狂一把
<billlee> lemonhall, 就是不符合标准，加大了功率来提高覆盖范围。
<debianer> lemonhall: 业余无线电爱好者
<lemonhall> billlee: 我现在就是想知道我用一个500mW的AP能否穿透四层楼。。。一个小办公楼。。还是要买四个甚至是八个AP每层一个
<lemonhall> debianer: 唔。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> debianer: 强大。。。。
<lemonhall> debianer: 有机会找你聊聊HAM。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 辐射好大的说
<billlee> lemonhall, 嗯，其实那些所谓的大功率AP, 由于本身就不符合标准，一般质量都没什么保证，不如用外接的增益天线。
<billlee> edison0354, GSM客户端功率 200mW - 1 W
<edison0354> billlee: 额
<lemonhall> billlee: 它也带了一个9dbi的增益天线，全方向的。。牌子很好，NETGEAR的。。可是那边的人给我讲不清楚这东西，让我很疑惑
<lemonhall> billlee: edison0354 唔。。。GSM这么强悍。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 所以不能装裤子口袋里的
<lemonhall> billlee: 大概就是一个30米左右的一个四层小楼。。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 记得给我问哈 一定要 小板 lga775 ddr3 x 4的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。否则蛋疼。。。
<lemonhall> billlee: 这样一个所谓的大功率AP足够么？
<ofan> 手机信号增益?
<franj> gsm有那么蛋疼吗。。。我一直放在口袋里啊。。。会不会不育
<lemonhall> franj: 会烧烤你的蛋。。。唔。。。
<lemonhall> franj: 女人则是烧烤一堆蛋。。。唔。。。。
 * lemonhall 看来女人更不能这么做。。。。
<franj> 女人每个月一个蛋么。。
<ofan> franj: 会
<lemonhall> franj: 你的生理知识太贫乏了
<lemonhall> billlee: 我的问题无解么？
<billlee> lemonhall, 没有实测是很难说的。不过我家里的100mW AP在以大概10度的夹角穿过一面大概30cm墙就不能稳定连接了。
<franj> 手机放在上身的口袋离蛋蛋也挺近的啊
<lemonhall> billlee: 那。。就是说。。看来每层得放两个AP了？
<lemonhall> billlee: 8个AP。。这个单位的人真是可怜啊。。全方位辐射。。。
<billlee> franj, 口袋就差远了，平方反比
<billlee> lemonhall, 传楼板比穿墙容易
<lemonhall> billlee: WHAT？为何？楼板很厚啊
<billlee> lemonhall,  因为传楼板的夹角一般不会太大。但如果位置放不好，穿墙是夹角可能很大
<edison0354> franj: ……
<lemonhall> billlee: 唔。。听不太懂了。。看来最好的方法还是找个有经验的工程师，或者把所有的点都测一遍
<edison0354> franj: 您太强大了
<billlee> lemonhall, 主要是夹角大了穿行的距离就会很长
<jyf1987> 笸箩呢
<franj> edison0354: -  -
<lemonhall> billlee: 什么叫做夹角？
<ofan> 主要是墙里有钢筋..
<lemonhall> billlee: 唔。。您给我指条明路吧。。
<franj> 有熟悉hg的朋友么，
<lemonhall> ofan: 基本上是扯淡吧。。4层的那种小楼。。有多少钢筋啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 我十分怀疑那是个砖房。。。。
<billlee> lemonhall, 就是光线射入墙时与法线的夹角，很容易理解的，那个较越大，光线在墙中穿行的距离就越大
<franj> 一个新团队，想在git和hg中选一种做代码管理，不知道两者之间最大的区别是什么
<ofan> lemonhall: 要看什么年代的
<lemonhall> billlee: 明白
<ofan> franj: git
<ofan> franj: git分支好用
<billlee> franj, 都差不多， git 有底层接口，hg 没有
<lemonhall> ofan: 大约是个90年代初的老房子。。行政楼性质。。你懂的。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> billlee: 大致明白。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 行政楼.. 那就说不定了
<franj> 在windows下开发，服务也要建立在windows server下。主要是git不太好在windows下建
<franj> http://blog.leezhong.com/translate/2010/10/30/a-successful-git-branch.html
<ofan> franj: windows 用svn吧
<Moxisi> 4层别是砖混结构
<lemonhall> ofan: 我怎么觉得那种仿苏联建筑，弄什么钢筋啊。。。不过砖貌似对信号也阻隔作用也很大
<ofan> git在win下貌似很难用
<billlee> ofan, svn 和 git 不是同一类的。
<lemonhall> Moxisi: +1我觉得砖混可能性大
<franj> 如果hg可以用这种开发模式就挺好 http://blog.leezhong.com/translate/2010/10/30/a-successful-git-branch.html
<ofan> lemonhall: 也看啥信号了
<Moxisi> 嗯...看时间了，现在都不准修砖混了
<Moxisi> 一是为了安全，2是为了搞钱
<billlee> franj, 我就在用
<MopperWhite> 听说日本核电站出事了！！
<franj> ofan: 之前就是用svn，挺烦的。
<Moxisi> 嗯，泄露了
<MopperWhite> http://www.chinanews.com/gj/2011/03-12/2901697.shtml
 * lemonhall 唔。。。为何每个简单的解决方案，直接一个AP，就搞定一栋楼的那种。。。唔。。。
<franj> billlee: 就在用这种开发模式吗？hg还是git?
<jyf1987> 是的 不过没事
<MopperWhite> Moxisi: 不会有大问题吧？
<ofan> franj: 那就hg
<lemonhall> ofan: franj SVN好理解，GIT的概念上比较蹊跷。。让我理解了好半天
<billlee> MopperWhite, 主要项目用 hg，也用 git。
<Moxisi> 不会，我也是看的新闻
<ofan> lemonhall: git是个文件系统..
<MopperWhite> 我还指望着今年流星洛克人出新动画呢……
<Moxisi> 昨天就漏了
<lemonhall> ofan: 唔，要这样理解啊。。。。
<ofan> eclipse 还不带git插件...
<Moxisi> 压力大了，开了原子阀门
<MopperWhite> 我的网络可神奇了
<lemonhall> ofan: 用LINUX下的那个GIT图形化客户端吧。。。有了那个。。很多问题简单了
<MopperWhite> 老妈一上厕所就好了
<hymnusalae> 前些天看到一個 benchmark 下面的評論很有意思，就是FreeBSD上做一個ZFS filesystem的文件，然後挂載速度比直接分ZFS要快。
<lemonhall> ofan: 虽然。。我知道多数人都喜欢用命令行
<ofan> lemonhall: gitk?
<MopperWhite> Moxisi: 希望别出事……
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, 你老媽上的什麽廁所……
<billlee> franj,  我在 amule-dlp.googlecode.com 就用 hg (起初是因为只有 hg 和 svn), 感觉和 git 区别不大。
<Moxisi> MopperWhite: 应该不会，日本人还是比较靠谱的
<lemonhall> debianer: 人呢？
<ofan> git在分支比较多的时候比较方便
<MopperWhite> Moxisi: 也对……
<lemonhall> debianer: 晚上和你聊聊什么叫做HAM。。。。
<MopperWhite> 话说台南也有核电站……我在福建……
<lemonhall> debianer: 看看有机会能不能搞一个电台玩玩，听说LINUX下也有不少这里软件
<hymnusalae> BBC的消息，核電站已經炸了。
<Moxisi> 日本最值得我们学习的地方时细腻...
<hymnusalae> http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/trad/world/2011/03/110312_nuclear_japan.shtml
<MopperWhite> hymnusalae: 露了没？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 哪里?
<Moxisi> 不急功近利
<ofan> 额...
<hymnusalae> 日本福島核電站爆炸 4人受傷‎
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, 都炸了，你說露了沒有……
<MopperWhite> hymnusalae: 看到了……http://www.chinanews.com/gj/2011/03-12/2901697.shtml
<ofan> 我擦.. 2012阿.. god..
<MopperWhite> 只是泄漏多了点……
<void1> 典型的误导
<FrankLv> Linux上运行的代理软件有啥？ gaeproxy 现在我不工作
<hymnusalae> 這個是虛淵玄的錯呀。這個是虛淵玄的錯呀。這個是虛淵玄的錯呀。
<MopperWhite> 还以为像切尔诺贝利……
<franj> 感觉是hg应该适合一点，对于新团队来说hg的学习曲线应该也平一点。
<Moxisi> hymnusalae: 你的网是什么网哦
<Moxisi> 我怎么开不了BBC
<hymnusalae> Moxisi, 互聯網。
<Moxisi> 不在中国？
<hymnusalae> void1, 什麽典型的誤導？
<hymnusalae> Moxisi, 沒有，代理。
 * billlee 莫谈国是
 * lemonhall 包括外国事？
<NoIE> bbc 的英文页面是可以访问的。
<NoIE> 我最近听了听联合国个广播，
<ofan> franj: 在win上不好用git 呢不就hg了
<void1> 核电站的某些设施爆炸，和原子炉完全没关系
<NoIE> 发现联合国的干部真的很闲。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 此话怎讲？
<debianer> NoIE: 联合国广播电台有中文网站的，而且国家没有屏蔽
<NoIE> 他们也不去作报告，也不让别人领会他们的重要精神。
<franj> ofan: windows上的git好像也挺好用
<ofan> franj: 那就git
<NoIE> 也不取深入调查学习什么。
<franj> ofan: 就是架服务麻烦点。。。
<ofan> franj: 麻烦?
<NoIE> 他们每天也就是，
<lemonhall> franj: 你不会架虚拟机上
<ofan> franj: 也可以不假设,开ssh就是了
<lemonhall> franj: 你不会用GITHUB
<Moxisi> hymnusalae: 能给我一个么
<hymnusalae> Moxisi, 不能，不是我的。
<hymnusalae> Moxisi, 而且還要錢的。
<Moxisi> hymnusalae: 哦，这样啊，那就算了，呵呵
<Moxisi> hymnusalae: 我是难得开软件，翻墙
<NoIE> 也就是，关心妇女的权益问题、关心儿童受虐的问题、关心人口走私贩卖的问题。
<NoIE> 关心文物被破坏的问题、关心一些国家边境交火的问题、关心环境污染的问题。
<NoIE> 关心交战地区人民的生存问题、关心世界农作物产量的问题。
<NoIE> 关心世界能源的问题、关心疾病流行的问题。
<NoIE> 那些联合国的干部，连个接待上访访民都懒得做。
<franj> lemonhall: 如果用的话是只能架在虚拟机上了，现在在codeset建了一个试用着，因为codeset可以建立免费私有仓库:)
 * lemonhall !!!唔。。。太不负责任了。。。干脆把联合国撤销了吧？
<lemonhall> franj: 唔。。。私有项目啊
 * lemonhall 下班，回家。。。。晚上继续灌水
<ofan> lemohall .... 原来你今天上班
<MopperWhite> 这里有磁铁吗？
<NoIE> debianer: hymnusalae: 不好意思，我最近想在一个技术宅比较多的动漫论坛里注册一个帐号。
<NoIE> 能否推荐一个？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 然後呢？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, ……
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 這個好像都不多吧。
<void1> http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20110312-00000744-san-pol
<hymnusalae> void1, 能簡單說一下嗎，日語的話有些累呢。
<hymnusalae> void1, 好像說“1號機組有爆炸聲音一事，枝野表示原子爐情況未知，確實有爆炸，正在全力調查。”後面翻不來了。
<MopperWhite> Google Translate之
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。你在翻译日语？
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, Google Translate 那個不行。
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, 好多的翻譯的不准確。
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, 那個什麽 期shiteiru 那個居然能翻譯成清灑。
<hymnusalae> MopperWhite, 那個什麽 期shiteiru 那個居然能翻譯成清酒。
<void1> 福島原発半径20km 避難拡大へ
 * lemonhall 威武！！！！
 * lemonhall 为何觉得EVA要出场了。。。。
 * lemonhall 迷之音。。。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你是使徒嗎？都迷之音了。
<NoIE> 请问，大家平时都去什么动漫论坛？
<void1> N4炸弹咯 :D
<void1> hymnusalae: 你没说错呀
<Gun^Rose>  日本地震闹的够大发啊，才看了会儿网络视频，震撼。。。
<hymnusalae> void1, 哦。只是不確定，日語水平很不行。
<hymnusalae> Gun^Rose, 昨天晚上 NGA 上的噴子鬧的才大發呢。
<Gun^Rose> 没关注，我外星了
<hymnusalae> 昨天 nga 上一牛人出來和20個憤憤噴子對噴。
<Gun^Rose> 今天才注意到
<hymnusalae> 最後帖子被版主鎖了。
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<hymnusalae> 就說地震這個事。
<hymnusalae> 說什麽“雲南地震還沒有說什麽，日本屁大點地地震了一個個還祈上福了。”
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵，有点过了，太敏感了
<void1> 世界有记录以来第五大地震
<Gun^Rose> 这么大的灾难，总不能视而不见吧
<Gun^Rose> 是啊
<void1> 云南5.8级
<void1> 这次东京的震级都在6以上
<void1> 但是几乎无人员伤亡
<void1> 一处着火
<Moxisi> 出事了，日本确实已经承认核泄露
 * lemonhall 让我想起的是那个核动力驱动的机器人。。。反应堆不行了。。EVA啊EVA
<hymnusalae> 1100人失蹤……
<Moxisi> 10万人避难
<hymnusalae> Moxisi, 早就承認了。
<Gun^Rose> 这个没什么可比的，灾难防范能力的问题
<Moxisi> 我才看
<Gun^Rose> 我们是有待提高
<hymnusalae> 中國是死了44人是吧？
<hymnusalae> 中國雲南那個是死了44人是吧？
<Gun^Rose> 好像是
<hymnusalae> 25人。
<hymnusalae> 搞錯了。
<Gun^Rose> 国情不一样，如果我国也建国在火山岛上，避难防震也一定很先进
<Gun^Rose> 日本小地震频繁，都习以为常了
<void1> 防震再先进也没用
<void1> 要是中国，老早起暴乱了
<Gun^Rose> 关键还是建筑的防震级别
<void1> 日本秩序井然
<hymnusalae> void1, 也沒有，人家還組團去秋葉原踩街呢哈。
<Gun^Rose> 我也没觉得我们乱倒哪里去啊？
<hymnusalae> void1, 也不用想的太好。
<Gun^Rose> 我们就是人口多，灾区人口多
<hymnusalae> 就是可惜了那 12 萬台 PS3 了。
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵，你这个人啊
<jasion> hymnusalae, 你还记得PS3啊
<jasion> 哈哈
<Gun^Rose> 当然啊，好东西
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 那不是亏大了
<hymnusalae> jasion, 都下海了……
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 嗯，昨天那個誰發的。
<MopperWhite> 其实日本死人少我一点也不奇怪
<jasion> 冲吧冲吧
<Gun^Rose> 炼油厂、核电站都毁了，ps3算啥啊
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 哪个？？？
<MopperWhite> http://www.youku.com/playlist_show/id_3528038.html
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 不記得了，你要是有昨天的聊天記錄可以找找。
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 上面日志裏有。
<MopperWhite> 这是《东京地震8.0》貌似这次地震跟动画里模拟的差不多
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 关于什么的？？？
<jasion> MopperWhite, 这个也太猛了吧
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<hymnusalae> chongwish, PS3的。
<MopperWhite> jasion: 真的！几乎一样！
<Gun^Rose> 有先知
<Gun^Rose> 。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 2012.。。。
<MopperWhite> jasion: 当然，真实世界里东京铁塔没倒……
<MopperWhite> 这是经过严密考证之后拍出来的
<MopperWhite> 国内的宣传动画根本没法比
<jasion> MopperWhite, 估计地形什么的会很像
<jasion> 国内也有好看的动画
<Gun^Rose> 岛国还是不安全啊
<jasion> 四周都是水 能安全就怪了
<Gun^Rose> 印尼海啸那次，重创马耳他
<jasion> 安全他也就不来搞侵略了
<Gun^Rose> 到处都是尸体
<MopperWhite> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f3528038o1p2.html
<Gun^Rose> 恐怖
<chongwish> jasion: 除了轻视明月 我现在还真想不出国内有啥出名的动漫～～～～
<MopperWhite> 3:35
<caleb-> chongwish: 喜羊羊
<MopperWhite> chongwish: 喜洋洋……
<jasion> chongwish, 你说对了 国产我也就只看过这个
<Gun^Rose> 喜洋洋还凑活
<jasion> chongwish, 其它的都没看
<chongwish> ～～～～～～喜洋洋死了么 被吃了么？？？
<jasion> 喜洋洋什么的 少看些吧
<jasion> 死了还怎么拍下去啊
<Gun^Rose> 红太狼怎么没人注册个平底锅商标？
<MopperWhite> 这个视频，3:35，刺瞎我的双眼，赤果果的宣传片，http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f3528038o1p2.html
<Gun^Rose> 肯定好卖，呵呵
<jasion> Gun^Rose,  好卖 不一定可以赚钱
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵，是
<chongwish> jasion: 例如呢？？？
<jasion> Gun^Rose,  啥
<Gun^Rose> 没什么啊
<Gun^Rose> 看片子呢
<jasion> 谁知道秦时明月第四部 啥时候有得看
 * adam8157 哎, MM过生日, 送什么好呢?
<jasion> chongwish, 啥？
<Gun^Rose> 这个也问别人，我们不了解你的MM啊
<Gun^Rose> 投其所好
<chongwish> adam8157: 送个男朋友～～～～
<Gun^Rose> 哇卡卡
<Gun^Rose> 这个给力
<adam8157> chongwish: 那我留着做什么...
<chongwish> adam8157: 第三者
<Gun^Rose> @@~
<adam8157> chongwish: - -!
<Gun^Rose> 真是太有柴了
<Gun^Rose> 天柴啊！
<chongwish> adam8157: 爱情故事不是都这么来的么～～～～
 * adam8157 =,=
<Gun^Rose> 你真想试试？
<caleb-> ntr++
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍪ 
<if_else> 用 unetbootin 制作的 liveusb 不行啊阿
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 求助  前几天用的unrar还能解压文件而且没有乱码现象 但刚才我把7zip好像卸载了 现在重装上之后 还不能解压..... 请大家帮忙
<jasion> 下班‘
<dream1986> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 到官网下rar for linux，然后解压，进入目录 sudo make,再将key 放入/etc就能用了
<microcai> dream1986:  官网只有 unrar for linux 吧
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dream1986:我现在已经安装上了unrar 还有p7zip-full   7zip 都装上了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dream1986:但就是不能解压
<dream1986> 我不是用源里的unrar
 * lemonhall BayBox - Packet BBS（无线电分组交换 BBS 系统）
 * lemonhall BayBox - Packet BBS（无线电分组交换 BBS 系统）
<lemonhall> 唔。。竟然有这么神奇的东西
<dream1986> 官网文件是rarlinux-3.9.3.tar.gz
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dream1986:右键用其他方式打开都没有那些程序
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: unrar for linux 只能解压 rar for linux 是压缩用的
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 在终端用unrar x file试试
<dream1986> 32位64位都有
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 那我现在是下unrar 还是rar?
<dream1986> rar
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哦 好的
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 您是压缩还是解压？？？？
 * lemonhall http://www.linux.fm/
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 解压
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 压缩用rar 解压用unrar
 * lemonhall 我C。。还有更变态的东西！！！！！！！
 * lemonhall http://www.linux.fm/
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 两个不能都装上吗
 * lemonhall 一个用无线电传输LINUX内核的广播电台！！
<chongwish> 可以
<dream1986> rarlinux也能解压，装这个就可以了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哦
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: rar一般都用不到
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 好的 谢谢了 我去试试
<dream1986> 解压后里面有rar,unrar,等文件，sudo make 后自动安装到系统
<Router2> lemonhall This radio station is dedicated to the best scientist ever : Dr. Sheldon Cooper from The Big Bang Theory. 233~
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ... 我现在不能解压
<cfy> Masyray 你比赛的时侯用啥editor的?
<lemonhall> Router2: 唔。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> Router2: 这话话我没看到，真亮了！！！
<cfy> Maskray 你比赛的时侯用啥editor的?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dream1986:下载完了  不能解压啊
<hymnusalae> cfy, 比賽的話都是給好的IDE吧，不給用vim之類的吧。
<cfy> 哦，貌似可以要求装吧
<dream1986> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 是下载的rarlinux不能解压还是装好后rar文件不能解压啊？
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 那用啥ide？？？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 下载的rarlinux不能解压
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dream1986:下载的rarlinux不能解压
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 规定用个vs不是就完了么……
<dream1986> 重新下载试试
<lemonhall> debian不再么？
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 我只記得Pascal是用Lazarus。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ...
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 不是那回事
<hymnusalae> chongwish, VS有比較完美的Pascal的環境嗎？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 现在rar  zip   tar.gz  我都不能解压
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 不是资源的问题
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 是啥比赛？？？vs我没有用过～～～～～
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 用Embarcadero也比用VS強呀。
<dream1986> tar也不能，不会吧
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 應該是說的各種OI吧。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 真的
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你有试过我的方法么？？？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:什么方法?
<chongwish> unrar x file
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 什麽rarlinux？
<basncy> 问一个读写锁定义的问题，为什么这么做要报错？static pthread_rwlock_t cihrwlock = PTHREAD_RWLOCK_INITIALIZER;    error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘cihrwlock’
<basncy> 懂了，好像整反了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:对了  默认是  使用 存档安装器 打开吗?
<chongwish> 你有设置么？？？
<chongwish> 我一般用pcmanfm + xarchiver
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hymnusalae: 我现在rar  zip   tar.gz都不能打开
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:没有 设置
<dream1986> 一般是file roller
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 尝试终端unrar x 你的文件 看看能否
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:恩 我试试
<basncy> 还是不对，怎么声明一个静态读写锁，为什么这么做要报错？static pthread_rwlock_t cihrwlock = PTHREAD_RWLOCK_INITIALIZER;    error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘cihrwlock’
<hymnusalae> basncy, 你還是到 ##c 或者 ##linux 這樣的頻道問吧。
<basncy> hymnusalae, 哦，谢谢咯。。
<chongwish> hymnusalae: ##c貌似需要密码～～～～
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:unrar x  命令还有什么参数吗?
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 有的
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 沒有，是你的帳號沒有注冊。
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: unrar --help
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:还是不行
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ...
<chongwish> 那么就不关那个file roller或其他管理器的事了
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 那么就是你的unrar软件的问题了
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 在终端有啥提示
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 你有這時間不如找個帶 Windows 的人給你解了算了。
<dream1986> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 问题是你现在tar都不能解压，可以的话就可以装rarlinux这个试试
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ...
<dream1986> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你试试终端下tar能不能解压
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 终端提示阿 老大～～～～给个看看～～～～～
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> rarlinux-3.9.3.tar.gz is not RAR archive
<dream1986> ……不是rar文件，用unrar当然解不了了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 哎  我自己研究把 谢谢了
<dream1986> 用tar解
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 大哥……
<lemonhall> 38400 bps
 * lemonhall 38400 bps是多少速度？？？
<dream1986> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:  tar xzvf rarlinux-3.9.3.tar.gz
<hymnusalae> 所以才一直問什麽 rarlinux ……
<hymnusalae> 果然就是說不是 rar 文檔……
<chongwish> dream1986: 莫非他解压的不是rar后缀~~~~囧~~~~~~
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 4.7 KBps 吧。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 算了下。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: .................
<dream1986> chongwish: 我也是无语中，他上面用unrar解压tar
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 怎麽了？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 不是 你们没听明白  我把rar unrar  7zip  什么的都装了  现在tar的 rar的 zip的都不能打开
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 果然是调制解调器。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 这么极品的速率
<dream1986> 哦
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 我問你 什麽rarlinux，你回了個 我现在rar  zip   tar.gz都不能打开，分明答非所問……
<hymnusalae> Carter_Hou_Ubunt, 當時大概就猜到那個不是什麽 rar 文檔。
<dream1986> hymnusalae: rar for linux
 * hymnusalae 不相信用 rar 壓縮 rar 程序這麽極品的發布方式。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ...好吧 怪我
<hymnusalae> dream1986, 你想，怎麽會用自己壓自己，那是給誰用的？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 自解压。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 就是自己解压自己。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那也要是程序才行的說……
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔。。。后缀是RAR？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我說如果。
<dream1986> 他是已经装了unrar,不能用，我让重装一个rarlinux来着
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 别灰心哦 您要解压的是不是rar 文档？？？ 您的系统是否已经装了unrar？？？终端试试
<hymnusalae> “炉”心融解這麽牛叉的視頻都出了……
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:恩 好的 我试试
<lemonhall> 则呢么一个RAR折腾了这么长时间？
<lemonhall> 都刷了两屏幕竟然还没有结束
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 說不定rar文件本身有問題……
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 哦 对了 网上的后缀不一定是正确的 我上次下载的也是rar后缀的 但是其实他是7z压缩文档
<chongwish> lemonhall: 新人不懂 我们就要教 真的
<dream1986>  
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 嗯。這個是真的。
<lemonhall> chongwish: 难道不是sudo apt-get install unrar 然后文件管理器里右键点击解压到这里就OK了？
<hj1888> Carter_Hou_Ubunt:试试用file命令看看 是什么文件格式的?
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:用 rar 在终端能解压
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 能了么？
<dream1986> tar xzvf rarlinux-3.9.3.tar.gz 进入目录，sudo make 就好了
<lemonhall> chongwish: 他是要压缩成RAR？
<basncy> 杯具，好像ubuntu不支持读写锁，，man pthread_rwlock_init没有。。。
<hymnusalae> basncy, 我這有 FreeBSD 的，怎麽給你？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 还是不行  ,,,  我重装系统把..
<hymnusalae> basncy, 私聊了。
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: unrar 不是rar
 * lemonhall 前段时间火爆异常的俄罗斯随即视频聊天网站Chatroulette 的创始人正在寻求团队开发识别JJ的软件，以用来屏蔽该网站日益增多的露体男用户。
<chongwish> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: unrar x 你的文档 然后看看终端的输出
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> chongwish:恩 我试试
<chongwish> lemonhall: 外国的及时视频网站不是一般的开放  真的~~~~
<chongwish> lemonhall: 特别是那些男的~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> chongwish: 我也不是一般的开放。。可惜开放得有些过头了，所以现在还没找到老婆，不过也好有坏。。。。想通了就好
<basncy> hymnusalae, 谢谢了。不知道用这个读写锁对移植性有什么影响，至少在ubuntu上没成功。
<lemonhall> chongwish: 这两年我的性伴侣到底有多少个。我自己都数不清楚。。。
<chongwish> lemonhall: 原来你也是那种人~~~~~
<hymnusalae> basncy, 怎麽個不成功法？
<chongwish> lemonhall: 做人不能那样~~~~~~
<caleb-> 性伴侣和妓女是不一样的好呗
<lemonhall> chongwish: 价值观不同，没什么，只要不危害社会就行了
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 受打擊了吧。
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 我和你一類人，雖然不支持你。
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 受啥打击？？？？
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 哪类？？？？
<hymnusalae> 哈哈哈……
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 同樣會發表上面那幾句話的那類人……
 * lemonhall 我现在特别想弄个无线电，玩那种通过无线电搞起来的BBS。。。那种东西玩IRC会不会更带感？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你就折騰吧。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 恩，纯折腾。。
<Router2> lemonhall 无线电怎么玩
<Router2> lemonhall 接上电脑在BBS里CQ？
<lemonhall> Router2: 我正在搜索资料，LINUX HOW TO 计划里有一篇LINUX HAM-HOWTO。。可惜竟然那是1997年的文档了，DEBIAN大叔听说是个HAM。。。有机会我要去请教他
<basncy> hymnusalae, 明明在pthread.h里提供了这些函数，但是使用不了（连pthread_rwlock_t也不能声明）。我另外写个程序试试，也许是我哪里搞错了
<Router2> lemonhall 现在国内的HAM也就顶多以通联为主吧，能和电脑联的不多吧
 * lemonhall 世界上第一个无线电互联网是在夏威夷岛搞定的。。。。
<Router2> lemonhall 我大概搜了一下，应该是无线电通过INTERNET来通联吧
<hymnusalae> basncy, 嗯。你怎麽用不了法？
<lemonhall> Router2: ??估计不多。。。我估计西安这个地方。。我就算架设起来电台也是白搭。。
<hymnusalae> basncy, POSIX Threads Library (libpthread, -lpthread) 中 -lpthread 在不在？
<basncy> hymnusalae, 没有。。。
<basncy> 加上试试
<hymnusalae> basncy, 嗯，和我當年一個錯誤……
<Router2> lemonhall 我只知道北京这地儿无线电相当乱，N多瞎掐台子的
<hymnusalae> basncy, 我當初是少 -lm
<lemonhall> Router2: 我看到的一个软件是通过声卡反解调AM/FM信号。。但是最后写了一句INTERNET IQ。。看得我有些晕
<lemonhall> Router2: 什么？最后一句不懂什么意思？
<lemonhall> Router2: 我是无聊，为2012作准备
<Router2> lemonhall 我只看过好像有人用无线电接电脑，然后通过无线电接收国际空间站上的视频信号
<basncy> hymnusalae, 先吃饭，暂时试了，还是原来的错误。
<hymnusalae> basncy, 嗯。慢慢來吧，祝好運。
<Router2> lemonhall 大概有点印像，那帖子现在也找不到了，忘了是哪个HAM的论坛了
<basncy> hymnusalae,  gcc -lpthread lib/clientinfo.c src/testclientinfo.c
<lemonhall> Router2: 视频信号？唔。。不是加密的嘛
<Router2> lemonhall 虽然贵，要不你看看这个http://attwb.net/
<lemonhall> Router2: 这个好玩，但是岂不是要弄个天线锅？
<Router2> lemonhall: 应该不是吧，国际空间站以前不就有过么，好像是报的韩国的
<Router2> lemonhall 在经过上空的时候通话，用个手台就能收
<lemonhall> Router2: 唔。。。不是吧。。。一个月80美元，560块左右，就是一个1.5M的网络而已。。。而且299美元。。这。。怎么装啊？他到中国来给我装？
<dream1986> 都是英文看不懂的说……
<Router2> lemonhall 估计有个指导就行了，这种东西老外都能弄成车载的吧
<lemonhall> Router2: 唔。。。。。
<lemonhall> Router2: 我为何生在天朝？
<shantu> 有人不？
<dream1986> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 好用了没？
<lemonhall> Router2: 唔。。我真是太闲了。。
<shantu> o(∩∩)o...哈哈   终于找到china的了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dream1986: 好了  不好意思    其实我的意思是我归档管理器没了   现在知道 什么是归档管理器了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dream1986: 现在都能打开了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> dream1986: 谢谢了
<dream1986> 哦
<void1> 福島第１原発は「水素爆発」　原子炉に損傷なし　放射性物質は減少
<nsdy> Ubuntu 下设置自己的“超级计算机集群” http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/ubuntu-is-set-supercomputer-cluster/
<hj1888> void1: 表示看不懂日文,求解释
<void1> 福島县第一核电厂的爆炸是氢气造成的，原子炉没有任何损伤，反而造成了放射性物质的减少
<lolicon> =.=.=.=
<hj1888> 哦
<Gun^Rose> 这种报道基本上是安慰人心的
<Gun^Rose> 按着意思是爆炸才好啊
<caleb-> 一般失火找原因都没这么快
<shantu> 是哪方面的报道啊？
<caleb-> 明显只是忽悠民众的
<Gun^Rose> 福島县第一核电厂的爆炸是氢气造成的，原子炉没有任何损伤，反而造成了放射性物质的减少
 * lemonhall 扯淡。。。。。。。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 安慰民众
<caleb-> 民宅失火都要灭完火才能找原因呢
<Gun^Rose> 是
<hj1888> 总比再弄个切尔诺贝尔出来好
<Gun^Rose> 谁知道呢，看那个情况不妙
<Gun^Rose> 只有敢死队上去才能解决问题了
<hj1888> - -2012来了,神马都是浮云...
<hj1888> 是这个意思把
<Gun^Rose> 哇卡卡，2012，快了。。。
<Gun^Rose> 玛雅纪元等好几个古老的纪元方法都终结在2012，好像中国的八卦推演也能推演出，这个电视上还忽悠过呢
<Gun^Rose> 2012是个神奇的纪元，俺们等着瞧吧
<shantu> 扯淡的吧
<Gun^Rose> 嘿嘿
<shantu> 无神论者很淡定
<Gun^Rose> 有一集传奇说过这个事情
<chongwish> 2012  果然是个忽悠的年度~~~~~
<hj1888> 这明显是米国那边蛋疼扯的...2012
 * lemonhall 唔。。今天很水
 * lemonhall OT怎么没来。。。等他好久了
<Gun^Rose> 玛雅预言： http://www.docin.com/p-48983733.html
<Gun^Rose> 2012年12月20日，够具体了吧
<hj1888> 不是21号吗?
<chongwish> Gun^Rose: 咋那么想神棍~~~~~~~~
<BigOne> 各位，想问一下。各位能不能推荐一个轻量级的图片查看器，比如eog这样的软件
<Router2> Gun^Rose 难道还是时差问题？这个20日是哪儿的时间？
<chongwish> BigOne: eog难道不算么~~~~~
<chongwish> BigOne: gpicview 我常用的
<BigOne> chongwish: eog会依赖一些gnome的东西。
<hj1888> BigOne: 那直接换xfce,够轻
<BigOne> hj1888: xfce现在也很重了
<chongwish> hj1888: xfce一直都是很重的哦
<hj1888> 哦...没用过.道听途说罢了
<hj1888> BigOne: 那直接自己写一个算了
<BigOne> hj1888: 我在考虑写一个浏览器的扩展，把浏览器作为图片浏览器。
<BigOne> hj1888: 但是，这需要时间。
<chongwish> hj1888: 刚才才说gpicview  可能比eog还轻！！！！
<void1> 默认界面，kde像在用win7, gnome像在用xp, xfce像在用2000
<void1> gqview
<chongwish> void1: 你想太多的 他们都是可定制的谁都不像谁 但谁都可以像谁的
 * lemonhall 明年你就不会这么说了。。。。
<caleb-> BigOne: http://xsisqox.github.com/Viewnior/
<lemonhall> void1: 明年的UBUNTU我估计会变得非常奇怪的
<void1> chongwish: 所以说默认
<hj1888> BigOne: 你在用emacs把,那还要浏览器作为图片浏览器干嘛?
<caleb-> gpicview 轻是轻了但是不好用
<lainme> Viewnior和eog看起来差不多，但是小很多
<chongwish> void1: 默认xfce 回像2000 gnome会像xp么
<hj1888> BigOne: 直接装个插件就好
<hj1888> BigOne: 可能还不用
<void1> chongwish: 华丽度的比较
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 我本來還十分猶豫swap的處理方法，結果現在十分悲劇。
<chongwish> caleb-: eog依赖gnome 确是与gpicview功能一样~~~~~~
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 用ZFS都說swap要大，問題我又不想搞個swap區。單獨搞個swap文件就本末倒置了……
<chongwish> hymnusalae: zfs谁说要大swap的 只要你内存大 swap可以很小的
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 問題就是我只有2G內在……
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 前面的前提條件我省了。
<BigOne> hj1888: 你说的好像挺有道理的，呵呵～
<lolicon> ?
<lolicon> =.=
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 内存不大 zfs没啥好处啊
<lolicon> 弄大点好。。。
<chongwish> hymnusalae: 干脆古老的ufs
<lolicon> 内存再大总是会不够用的
<hymnusalae> chongwish, ZFS沒有好處，UFS有壞處，所以用ZFS。
<hymnusalae> chongwish, UFS在我這情況很不好。不打算用。
<lemonhall> lolicon: 我4G。。。给力
<chongwish> lolicon: 莫非是萝莉控的意思~~~~~~~
<hymnusalae> chongwish, 就是那個蘿莉控。
<lemonhall> lolicon: 才用了440M，发觉自动上了个PAE的内核。。
<hj1888> chongwish: swap太小好像会休眠不了的.....
<lolicon> lemonhall: ...
<hymnusalae> hj1888, 我家FreeBSD能關機就好了，休眠就算了……
<hj1888> hymnusalae: ...
<lolicon> lemonhall: 同时开三个虚拟机什么的，在内存中编译什么的。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我的UBUNTU 10.10终于把休眠什么的调教好了
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 人生顿时爽快多了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 呃，我家Ubuntu 8.04的時候就什麽都好了。
<void1> 只用sleep不用hibernate
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 後來發現平時不用 hibernate
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我天天hibernate...开关基速度快啊
<BigOne> chongwish: 已经开始用gpicview的确不错。
<BigOne> hj1888: 其实我也想用emacs，但是emacs图片显示不支持放大等基本的功能。另外，gif动画也不支持。这点比较尴尬
<caleb-> gpicview 也不支持 gif 动画啊
<caleb-> viewnior 支持
<BigOne> caleb-: gpicview支持gif动画的，刚才试过了。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 写吧写吧。。游览器当作图片游览器是个好主义
<hymnusalae> 不管了，分2GSWAP直接開上吧……
<lemonhall> BigOne: 这样天生就是跨平台了。。给力！！
<BigOne> lemonhall: 但是如何让浏览器支持本地文件的浏览呢？
<lolicon> ...
<hj1888> BigOne: 这...图片浏览器嘛,又不是编辑器,能看就好,要不你写给插件让emacs支持gif
<lolicon> emacs 真惨。。。
<lolicon> 各种要求 =。=
<hymnusalae> 我無語了，糾結這麽久 gpart 本來能處理 mbr 的，不糾結了。直接上。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 用网页吧。。。。自动生成一个网页。。。
<chongwish> hj1888: 别啥都自己写 干脆写个linux和整个gnu软件不更好~~~~~~
 * NoIE 哪位推荐一个好一点的动漫论坛？谢谢。
<chongwish> NoIE: 这个很少了
<lemonhall> BigOne: 挺简单的，我想好了
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你浏览单个文件还好处理，但是如何完成图片的前后浏览呢。这个至少要获得对本地文件的读写吧。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 你想复杂了
<lemonhall> BigOne: file:///home/lemonhall/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/
<hj1888> NoIE: 轻之国度
<lemonhall> BigOne: 这是我本地的图片文件夹的地址。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 你可以打开你的。。然后得到了一个网页，之后的问题就交给JS了。。
<hj1888> chongwish: 技术不够,没人支持
<BigOne> hj1888: 其实，emacs作为图片浏览器确实不错。我现在emacs是以服务模式运行的。所以开几个emacs都是差不多的。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 让JS读入这个目录的列表，并且即时生成一个见面。。小CASE啊
<lemonhall> BigOne: 让JS读入这个目录的列表，并且即时生成一个华丽丽的界面，小CASE啊
<BigOne> lemonhall: 那个本地文件的修改呢？比如说我在这个目录下增加了一个图片
<lolicon> ...
<lolicon> 那就用文件管理器
<lemonhall> BigOne: 你这属于有病。。。
<chongwish> BigOne: 作为编辑器emacs不错 但是总以万能之名来支撑emacs 真的不是特别好
<lemonhall> BigOne: 图片游览器就做好游览功能就好了
<cfy> RavenChan: T_T
<BigOne> chongwish: 呵呵，我现在emacs只作为irc聊天工具，还有就是编辑器。
<cfy> RavenChan: 代理坏了。。。。
<hj1888> lemonhall: 赞成...
<lolicon> vim 飘过。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在比赛的时侯用啥编辑器？
<chongwish> cfy: 咋天天这问题~~~~
<MaskRay> cfy: vim
<lemonhall> BigOne: 单一化的功能，做到最华丽都没人说你，非要把图片编辑器也带上来。。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 其实也比较简单的。用<input type="file"/>来选择要打开的文件。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？
<cfy> chongwish: ...
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<lolicon> BigOne: 吃饭可以用勺子或者筷子，但是没有人会用电视机
<MaskRay> cfy: 能带配置的话 emacs，否则还是 vim。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 用https
<RavenChan> cfy, 我弄了一下...
<lemonhall> BigOne: 好嘛好嘛。。反正结合ALLTRAY这类东西，这个图片游览器还是挺好的
<chongwish> lolicon: 经典
<hj1888> BigOne: 遵守KISS原则就好
<BigOne> lemonhall: 我说的是图片的前后浏览。比如，一个文件夹里有多张图片，那么如何在这多张图片之间切换
<NoIE> hj1888: 好的。
<MaskRay> cfy: set cin ts=4 ru  再设定下 colorscheme
<BigOne> hj1888: 貌似让我自己写浏览器的人是你吧？
<cfy> MaskRay: 这是啥？
<chongwish> 靠 还要写浏览器
<hj1888> BigOne: 我可没有阿,是你自己说要写的浏览器插件的
<BigOne> chongwish: 图片浏览器
<lemonhall> BigOne:  不是给你说了嘛，用JS读入这个目录下所有文件的路径。。。然后界面随便你定制啊
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你們比賽的時候還給用 vim？
<BigOne> hj1888: 我说有这种想法，没说要写啊。那谁说要我自己实现的？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 什麽比賽？
<BigOne> lemonhall: 哦
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 同问
<cfy> hymnusalae: acm浙江省的可以
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 你想一次读入3张图片都是可以的啊。。。
<lolicon> =。=
<cfy> hymnusalae: 貌似还可以要求装。不过我一想到那.emacs,就。。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 一次读入几张图片，JS随意啦
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<MaskRay> cfy: set cin ts=4 ru is  再设定下 colorscheme
<cfy> 有没有谁在杭州的？
<chongwish> cfy  那么想到vimrc你不会也……
<hj1888> BigOne: <BigOne> hj1888: 我在考虑写一个浏览器的扩展，把浏览器作为图片浏览器。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: oi ..
<cfy> chongwish: vim可以少点吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 想想看當年參加比賽的時候是用 Turbo Pascal的，有函數不會了還 Ctrl-F1 看看。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我可以带c99...
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<lolicon> cfy: vim 没配置过不好用的。。。。比赛时不可能上网弄插件吧 =。= 。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有emacs用真不爽。。。
<BigOne> hj1888: <hj1888> BigOne: 那直接自己写一个算了
<cfy> lolicon: 那我ide好了。
<cfy> 其实我可以不去。。。
<cfy> 没意思阿。。。
<lolicon> cfy: eclipse 。。
<BigOne> hj1888: 你不能断章取义。
<cfy> lolicon: 用不来。。。
<chongwish> cfy
<lolicon> cfy: netbeans ..
<cfy> lolicon: 这个我试过.不过不好用。有没有类似emacs的键绑定？
<chongwish> cfy: 看来不是你用emacs 而是emacs在驱使你了
<BigOne> cfy: 觉得写代码，emacs还是不错的。
<chongwish> netbean 真不是一般卡
<lolicon> cfy: 反正 eclipse 还不错 。。。至少打起来顺手 ==
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> chongwish: 没有emacs不爽。比如如何到行尾？
<lolicon> cfy: 补全也给力
<cfy> lolicon: 如何到行尾。删除某行？
<hj1888> BigOne: 我是让你写个简单的图片浏览器,自己用就好
<roylez_> cfy: 有emacs不爽才对a吧
<chongwish> cfg vim $
<cfy> lolicon: 删除光标所在行？
<MaskRay> 创建代码 emacs 比 vim 好，编辑可能反过来
<lolicon> cfy: END shift HOME, del
<BigOne> hj1888: 我也没说要推广到全世界啊，而且那只是一个一瞬间的想法。
<cfy> MaskRay: 所以可以进vi模式？
<cfy> lolicon: 能不能自己改键绑定？
<lemonhall> BigOne: http://galleria.aino.se/
<lolicon> cfy: 没那么蛋疼 。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 这个效果不错。。。
<hj1888> BigOne: 那后来是你自己说要写浏览器的扩展
<BigOne> hj1888: 我是说用浏览器实现，没说要用扩展。就是像lemonhall说的，用网页实现。
<hj1888> BigOne: 那这... <BigOne> hj1888: 我在考虑写一个浏览器的扩展，把浏览器作为图片
<hj1888> 	 浏览器。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 那个效果比较绚嘛
<hj1888> BigOne: 是啥意思?
<lemonhall> BigOne: hj1888 唔。。你想多了。。。现在的CHROME插件其实就是一个网页啊。。。
<BigOne> hj1888: 那可能是我表述错误。我的想法就是一张网页。
<lemonhall> hj1888: CHROME的插件实质上就是一组网页
<hj1888> BigOne: 哦
<BigOne> hj1888: 其实，firefox也是一张“网页”
<hj1888> 明白
<chongwish> BigOne: 其实 你们都挺蛋疼的 真的
 * lemonhall 唔。。这是一个好想法。。。我决定有时间了实现它。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你有時間呀。
 * lemonhall 然后有机会再移植到GNOME3
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你在 ot 那 !tip 都沒有完了，快去實現吧。
<hj1888> chongwish: 就是因为蛋疼所以我门才在这说话....
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我下个星期要摸用友财务软件。。。要部署一个无线网络
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你夺走了我的创意
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 忙死了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 哦，下周，那現在呢？
<lemonhall> BigOne: 嘿嘿～～～你也写嘛。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 唔，我没什么执行力呢
<BigOne> lemonhall: 告诉你也无妨。其实我还想用浏览器实现文件管理器。
<hj1888> chongwish: 不是有说上irc的都是蛋疼的人吗
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 等的就是這句。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 瀏覽器實現文件管理器的話，Konqueror那樣？
<BigOne> 其实，这些并没有违背KISS原则。只是我们基于的平台是web浏览器。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。这多少有些蛋疼。。。。
<ugoubuntu> 今天去买了罗技的K300键盘，在Ubuntu下功能快捷键居然能用！（广告里面没有说支持Ubuntu...）
<BigOne> lemonhall: 所以最终我放弃了
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 其实可以去实现的，只是速度太蛋疼了。。JS现在很快了，但是仍然不够快，而且文件管理器的一些很基本的功能实现起来代价太大了
<hj1888> BigOne: 那这样的话不就成了 Web OS了吗
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 不太一样。还是用web方式实现。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 比如，播放MP3.。比如，预览WORD文档。。。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 哦。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 不过倒是能把界面做得很绚丽。。倒是真的
<BigOne> lemonhall: 话说微软最新一代的office是基于web的。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 那你還可以實現除了 JS 以外的腳本語言來支持那些東西呀。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 真是的，要實現的話多了去了。
<BigOne> 上次开会的时候，听微软说的。
<lemonhall> BigOne: hymnusalae 我决定先不做了，先去下载一个CHROME OS的ROM。。。。
<BigOne> 基于web浏览器的office
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……
<lemonhall> BigOne: hymnusalae 这样可以看看CHROME OS是怎么蛋疼得实现的
<BigOne> lemonhall: ......
<ugoubuntu> hotmail 上面能看到基于web的office了
<ugoubuntu> 只是不能直接读写本地文件
<BigOne> ugoubuntu: 他们是一套完整的office。本地实现
<lemonhall> BigOne: hymnusalae 难道CHROME OS没有文件管理器？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不要問我，我不知道。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 我是專門吐槽你的。
<lolicon> hymnusalae: ..
<BigOne> lemonhall: 是的，我也不知道。但是估计是强烈的依赖于chrome
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 来吧。。我们是一对好机油
<hj1888> hymnusalae: ...
<BigOne> lemonhall: 基友
<lolicon> oh
<lolicon> U are so GAY
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 不要在這亂說話。/
<BigOne> lolicon: 是的，不要乱说。我只是指正一下lemonhall的用词。
<hj1888> lemonhall: 激58.33.142.119)
<hj1888> *** BigOne is on channel(s): #ubuntu-cn
<hj1888> *** BigOne is/was on server sendak.freenode.net (Vilnius, Lithuania, EU)
<hj1888> *** BigOne is logged in as BigOne
<hj1888> <lemonhall> BigOne: hymnusalae 我决定先不做了，先去下载一个CHROME OS的ROM。。。。
<hj1888> <BigOne> 基于web浏览器的office
<^k^> hj1888:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lolicon> ...
<hymnusalae> hj1888, 呀拉索，那就是青藏高~~~~原~~~~
<hymnusalae> ot頻道算毀了。
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 去看看吧。
<hj1888> <ugoubuntu> hotmail 上面能看到基于web的office了
<hymnusalae> 哦，沒有了。
<hj1888> <ugoubuntu> 只是不能直接读写本地文件  [20:57]
<BigOne> hymnusalae: ^k^ 很生气。hj1888 也杯具了。
<lolicon> 女生节，有人送女生露易丝的cosplay服装。。。。
<lolicon> 太霸气了。。
<lolicon> 今天上课那女生还穿来了。。。。
<lolicon> 不过其实并不违和
<BigOne> lolicon: 应该照相留念。
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 不違和說明好呀。
<BigOne> 不知道有没有人女生节送内衣的～
<lolicon> BigOne: 这个很正常啊。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 结婚人士很正常。。。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 美国也正常
<BigOne> lemonhall: 国内呢？
<Moxisi> BigOne: 这确实不是问题，呵呵
<lemonhall> BigOne: 中国男女朋友阶段不正常
<Moxisi> 多
<lolicon> 听说有人送卫生巾，还是批量。。
<lemonhall> lolicon: 就是我。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> lolicon: 不用听说
<lolicon> lemonhall: ...
<BigOne> lolicon: 最贴切的节日礼物了。
<hymnusalae> 女生節是？
<ofan> jyf不在????
<lolicon> hymnusalae: 28
<lolicon> 38
<hymnusalae> ……
 * lemonhall 最近可靠消息：波多野结衣死了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！1
<jck1___> 那有没有人在光棍界收到啥?
 * lemonhall 今日中午日本东京电视台公布了此次日本系列地震死亡人员名单．共计597人, 其中出现了av女神波多野结衣的名字．
<lemonhall> 天啊！！
<BigOne> lemonhall: 不知道是不是在工作中遇害的
<jck1___> 只要苍井空姐姐没事就行...
<cfy> lemonhall: 概率是不是有点小？
<lemonhall> cfy: BigOne 听说是。。。。
<lemonhall> jck1___: 你是谁啊？
<dream1986> 樱井莉亚不错
<ofan> lemonhall: 是不是真的..
<lolicon> BigOne: 据闻男优也挂了。。
 * lemonhall 希望是假消息。。。我们已经损失了钉宫了
<Moxisi> ：（
<lolicon> lemonhall: 钉宫没事啊。。
<hymnusalae> 釘宮無事。
<jck1___> lemonhall: ?
<ofan> lemonhall: 不太关注她阿...
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不行呀。
 * lemonhall 还有假消息说海贼王作者挂了。。不过我觉得太假了
<lolicon> lemonhall: 那个是假的。。
<lemonhall> jck1___: 你不是1987吧？
<cfy> 概率阿。。。
<lolicon> lemonhall: 不过魔禁那个工作室被X了 =。= 。。。。。
<jck1___> lemonhall: 谁?
<hymnusalae> 現在問題是久保帶人好像沒有消息。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 其实，多拉A梦的作者也挂了
<Moxisi> 不是吧
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Moxisi> 机器猫的作者也挂了...
<Moxisi> ：（
<lemonhall> Moxisi: 你。。。。。。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> 哦，也平安了。
<Moxisi> 悲剧...
<lemonhall> Moxisi: 其实银河999的作者也挂了。。。
<lolicon> 其实概率很小吧。。日本有一亿人啊
<Moxisi> lemonhall: 我什么
<BigOne> Moxisi: 这已经是旧闻了吧
<Moxisi> 哦，我不怎么关心这些...
<hymnusalae> 機器貓作者不是98年就不在了嗎？
<Moxisi> 主要是日本语言不懂...呵呵
<lemonhall> Moxisi: BigOne 怪医秦博士的作者也挂了啊！！！天妒英才啊！！！！
<Router2> lemonhall 推上已经说波多野结衣是假消息了啊
<BigOne> Moxisi: 蜡笔小新的作者也挂了
<lemonhall> Router2: 唔。。。我是傻逼了
<hymnusalae> Router2, 不是假消息，wikipedia已經加上了死亡日期了。
<Moxisi> 额...倒霉哦
<chongwish> 好吧好吧 都挂了
<hymnusalae> Router2, 日文和中文的都加了。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: WIKI也跟着傻逼了？
<Router2> @duck_1984 辟谣：首先，人家姓波多野，不是姓波多；其次，波多野结衣是艺名，哪家公布遇难名单的时候会公布个ID出来啊？第三，Yui根本没签过TOKYO HOT，至于TOKYO HOT电视台这种玩意根本不存在。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……那看吧……
<jck1987> 蜡笔小新的作者不是挂早挂了吗
<hymnusalae> ^
<lolicon> 。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> ……這也行。
<hymnusalae> jck1987, 那人也就去年挂的。
 * lemonhall 手冢大神～～～～～～～～`
<lolicon> 我不上推我有罪
 * lemonhall 你不能死啊～～～～～～
<chongwish> Router2: 蜡笔小行的作者应该是男的把
 * lemonhall 唔。。。。。。。这里果然不全是宅男啊。。。。。。
<chongwish> Router2: 结衣怎么说都是男名字把
<Router2> hymnusalae wiki也是人编辑的啊，没看到有人转日文对应的消息
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 你个死宅。。。。。。。
<Cherish> 问下，今天安装apache开启ssl后，开机的时候要求输入密匙的密码，然后就一直卡那画面了，是怎么回事？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 怎麽了？
<BigOne> 我在想有没有evince的替代。有推荐没？
<lolicon> evince 很好啊 =。=
<chongwish> BigOne: foxitreader
<Cherish> 如果用不加密的密匙就没问题。能顺利启动。
<BigOne> chongwish: 还有么？
<chongwish> BigOne: 恩
<lolicon> xpdf
<Colin-shzsc> chongwish: 可惜Linux的福昕还是功能不完整
<BigOne> lolicon: 就知道是这个～
<chongwish> Colin-shzsc: 还不是一般的差
<chongwish> Colin-shzsc: 不过渲染不错
<BigOne> lolicon: 其实epdfviewer也不错。
<chongwish> BigOne: kde的那个很好很强大的
<lemonhall> BigOne: 看PDF？
<BigOne> chongwish: 都是基于GTK的，难道我再装个QT？
<Colin-shzsc> chongwish: 但之前我的一张准考证在 Linux 上面竟然只有 Foxit 不乱码，连安了中文支持的 Adobe 都乱码
<lemonhall> BigOne: 用CHROME不久好了？
<zhilihu> adobe reader不好么？
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: 这个是字体问题
<lemonhall> zhilihu: Colin-shzsc BigOne chongwish CHROME不好么？
<chongwish> BigOne: 装个qt的又不会怀孕~~~~~~
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 很好，chrome 的 pdf 插件就是 foxit 的
<BigOne> 话说，我以前下过一本《精神分析引论》结果，Linux下除了foxit之外，全军覆没
<lolicon> Colin-shzsc: 用 freetype 的程序就会这个样子
<lemonhall> zhilihu: Colin-shzsc BigOne chongwish 或者用Poppler自己写一个不好么？
<chongwish> lemonhall: 没有人说chrome不好 但是不觉得是最好的
<chongwish> 靠 又有人要写个~~~~~
<Moxisi> 浏览器还有什么好用
<Colin-shzsc> lemonhall: 我连个脚本都写不来的好不好啊……
<BigOne> Moxisi: 目前，好像主要就是chrome,firefox,还有opera。
<hymnusalae> 波多野結衣的修改被撤銷了。
<lemonhall> zhilihu: Colin-shzsc BigOne chongwish 不，我这句话明显是群嘲啊。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 其实也没什么，我不看她的片子
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你嘲我么？
<zhilihu> lemonhall:...
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。。
 * lemonhall 害羞～～
 * BigOne 表示，躺着也中弹。很无奈。
 * Colin-shzsc 表示情绪稳定
<Moxisi> BigOne: 哦，这样啊，以前用过FIREFOX ，没觉得很好，内存耗费大
<Colin-shzsc> Moxisi: 最吃内存的应该是 Chrome 吧
<chongwish> Moxisi: ff的cpu消耗也很猛的
<BigOne> Moxisi: 其实严格说，内存消耗应该都差不多的。特别是chrome是把Javascript进行JIT
<Moxisi> Colin-shzsc: 就是，我也是才发现
<Router2> chongwish 没有看flash消耗CPU猛
<Moxisi> 电影中那些电脑真TMD快
<BigOne> Moxisi: 为了节约制片成本，电脑必须快。
<lolicon> ...
<chongwish> Router2: 恩 没看flash  看flash在linux是啥都猛
<lolicon> +10086
<Moxisi> BigOne: 这个解释经典啊
<Router2> BigOne 有时候剧情需要也挺慢的
<Moxisi> 但是难道美剧中的系统都是假的么？
<Moxisi> 24小时，虎胆龙威，变形金刚，和2012
<lemonhall> Moxisi: 不能给人家免费打广告啊
<Router2> Moxisi 我也很奇怪这个。很多看着都不像是WIN的系统弄出来的效果
<chongwish> Moxisi: 难道硬要给你来个死机不成
<BigOne> Moxisi: 当然，如果哪个制片能像EVA作者那样，有那种来个几分钟的定格画面的魄力，那慢一点也是可以的。
<lolicon> Moxisi: 当然不知道是不是不是假的
 * lemonhall 喂喂。。。你们不知道植入式广告是要钱的么？
<Moxisi> 特别是虎胆4，系统确实漂亮....
<Moxisi> 国外的植入是有规定的...不是想国产电影
<jck1987> Moxisi:社群网站里主角 用来写页的系统你猜是啥系统?
<Moxisi> 不知道，这个我真不懂
<BigOne> jck1987: 什么系统？
<lemonhall> LINXU
<Moxisi> 就会用WIN而且还不行
<lemonhall> LINUX
<lemonhall> 所以今年LINUS还去了奥斯卡。。。
<jck1987> 听说是用KDE的linux或BSD
<lemonhall> 真让人无语
<BigOne> jck1987: 为什么不是用KDE的QNX呢？
<jck1987> 那我就不知道了
<jck1987> 你问导演去
<chongwish> lemonhall: 就不能win + kde + cygwin？？？
<BigOne> chongwish: 好像是可以的。
<lemonhall> chongwish: 蛋疼。。。
<lemonhall> chongwish: KDE+WIN好用么？
<chongwish> lemonhall: 我没有用过~~~~
<jck1987> chongwish: 应该会很卡...
<chongwish> lemonhall: 反正老外有的是解决方案
<chongwish> jck1987: 谁说的/？？
<chongwish> kde3+win 应该不会太占资源的
 * BigOne 表示泪牛满面～
<jck1987> chongwish: kde本来就豪内存多的
<chongwish> jck1987: kde3很省的
<jck1987> chongwish: 再加Win7...
<chongwish> jck1987: win都不止7
<chongwish> 说不定也可以是其他的系统 其他的系统很多都有终端 而那个kde又是可以移植的
<jck1987> 再怎么省有两个GUI能不卡,我表示无法相信
 * BigOne 上次有个人硬要装win8，结果就装了个win server 2008。那斯看后很满意。
<Moxisi> 哈哈，BigOne,你搞笑
<chongwish> 两个gui 跟两个x不一样的
<BigOne> Moxisi: 谢谢恭维。
<jck1987> chongwish: 这...事实胜于雄辩把,找个试过的人来说说吧
<Moxisi> BigOne: 哈哈，没有，确实有这种人，对你这种态度我支持
<BigOne> Moxisi: 呵呵～
<BigOne> chongwish: 你说KDE会不会移植到NOKIA的手机上。毕竟QT现在属于他。
<chongwish> jck1987: 这个都不用试的 真的 win7+kde4 在t6570 2g上很流畅 你说kde3和xp呢
<chongwish> BigOne: 就nokia那u？？？
<jck1987>  chongwish:win7+kde
<lemonhall> BigOne: QT。。。不属于他了吧
<lemonhall> BigOne: 刚卖了
<BigOne> chongwish: NOKIA那U比PSP的都好。
<chongwish> jck1987: 都说win不止有7了。。。。。。
<chongwish> lemonhall: 属于他
<chongwish> lemonhall: 好似只是给别人使用的权利 貌似
<jck1987> chongwish: 那就是win9+kde有能怎样呢
<chongwish> BigOne: nokia就那369的cpu~~~~~~
<BigOne> chongwish: PSP的U貌似是三星的ARM9，但是NOKIA很多智能机的U是德州仪器的ARM11
<chongwish> jck1987: 别问我啊 除了知道不卡之外 我什么都不知道
<jck1987> chongwish: 你试过?
<chongwish> BigOne: 德州仪器的貌似是htc多一点的把
<chongwish> jck1987: 都说是过win7+kde4.4的啦
<BigOne> chongwish: 这就不太清楚了
<chongwish> jck1987: 而已别说两个贵
<chongwish> jck1987: 而已别说两个gui
<chongwish> jck1987: 两个x也开过
<chongwish> BigOne: psp的游戏 与 iphone的游戏不知道谁好玩
<jck1987> chongwish: 你能把windows的内核拿出来自己配置吗?
<chongwish> 是linux两个x
<chongwish> windows我怎么配置
<lolicon> 两个X连两台机器都可以。。。
<BigOne> chongwish: 其实是NDS的游戏好玩。
<chongwish> BigOne: nds游戏好玩 但画面~~~~~~~
<jck1987> chongwish: 那不就行了吗?你根本不知道windows的图形界面是怎么实现的,那你又怎么windows内核+kde呢?
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, OTL
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, Orz
<chongwish> windows + kde 谁跟你说道win的内核了？？？？
<BigOne> chongwish: 感觉，xbox还是不错的。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, ？
<chongwish> BigOne: psp游戏一般 但画面还是很好的
<jck1987> chongwish: 那你意思是怎么弄?
<chongwish> xbox 钱啊
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 刚被东方虐了，所以过来Orz你一下...
<chongwish> jck1987: 有kde for win的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你不行……
<BigOne> chongwish: 相对来书，据说xbox开发比较容易，所以好玩的游戏应该比PS3多一点。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你按不按shift鍵？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 按的...
<chongwish> BigOne: ps3 那光盘贵死了
 * MaskRay orz 玩东方的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哪一作？打到哪一關了？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 你玩东方之前玩过哪些？
<BigOne> chongwish: 那XBox呢？
<jck1987> chongwish: 那你能消除Windows的GUI对系统的影响吗?内存&CPU
<MaskRay> 看到满频的子弹实在受不了
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 7、8的normal
<chongwish> BigOne: 应该没有ps3贵的
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 都是2,3关的样子...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 7的話我記得是永夜抄了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 7是妖妖梦
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦不對。
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 怎么安装触摸板驱动啊?
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 8是永夜抄
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 嗯。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 你玩东方之前玩过哪些？
<BigOne> 秋之回忆啊～～谁玩过？
<chongwish> 玩chromium-bsu那个才是悲剧 东方也悲剧
<chongwish> BigOne: 你玩那个？？？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 就一個雷電。
<BigOne> chongwish: 只是有人推荐，不知道好玩不？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, Orz
<chongwish> BigOne: 以前是为了提取音乐 然后就删了
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 然后你就直接上东方的hard?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 嗯。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, OTL
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, OTL*100
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 練了有3天吧，把hard前兩關打過去。
<BigOne> chongwish: 今天看了看双星物语，感觉操作一般。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 而且先上的是地靈殿
<gDD> cfy: hi
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不是永夜抄和紅魔鄉。
<chongwish> BigOne: 双星无语的动漫歌还算不错 不过游戏没玩过
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 地靈殿大概是什么难度的？
<BigOne> chongwish: 什么时候出暗黑3呢？
<chongwish> BigOne: 这个问饱学把
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 之前都是玩shift鍵躲子彈吧，地靈殿好像是強迫你不要按shift。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 按shift會托累你。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, OTL
<chongwish> BigOne: 暴雪啥时候能把魔兽给移植给linux啊 悲剧啊
<BigOne> chongwish: 魔兽争霸？
<chongwish> BigOne: 恩
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 怎么安装触摸板驱动啊?.....
<BigOne> chongwish: 只要你的显卡驱动装好，wine就能完美解决的。如果考虑速度，可以让war3以opengl模式渲染。
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: hard?
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 嗯，當然直接 hard 了。
<chongwish> BigOne: 恩我就是这么玩的
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, normal有什麽好玩的。
<gDD> 大家有上网本吗？说说感受
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 打单机？
<gDD> 想入手一个APU的上忘本
<leaveboy> gDD: 感觉还好
<chongwish> BigOne: 不过就是温度有些高 都上了40了
<gDD> 上网本
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, ……東方只有一作是聯機彈幕敲擊。
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, ……東方只有一作是聯機彈幕射擊。
<gDD> leaveboy: 什么型号的
<leaveboy> 上网本就是在床上看电影和聊天的
<BigOne> chongwish: CPU or GPU?
<chongwish> Gpu
<infinet> 我有个asus第一代的eeepc，7寸屏，太小。键盘也小
<leaveboy> gDD: 我给老婆买的是联想的S10e
<BigOne> chongwish: 这办法的～毕竟很难做到完美
<gDD> 那个APU的上网本是Acer的，两个同学的Acer电脑都不给力，有点怕啊
<gDD> leaveboy: 那个电池不好吧
<chongwish> gDD: 买个平板跟好 比上网本好
<BigOne> gDD: 为什么要买上网本？
<leaveboy> 我买的可以用至少4个小时
<gDD> chongwish: 我想买上网本当主力的，如果好笔记本就给家里用了
<leaveboy> 看高清比较耗电2个多小时
<Router2> gDD 我觉得上网本就是个杯具
<gDD> BigOne: 这可能就是（那什么消费）吧
<gDD> BigOne: 冲动消费
<leaveboy> gDD: 说白了是给老婆的
<chongwish> gDD: 估计就上网本那样 当不了啥主力  要是要求不过平板不是跟好
<infinet> 还是屏幕大比较爽，偏爱15寸
<gDD> Router2: Acer那个不错的，1280x720屏幕
<leaveboy> 要是我就卖2收的Thinkpad x211
<chongwish> infinet: 为啥不是29寸的~~~~~
<BigOne> gDD: 上网本的比较适合基于B/S架构的程序。
<gDD> Router2: 1.0GHz的双核CPU
<leaveboy> 不过2手东西送人多部好的
<gDD> leaveboy: 是X201吧？
<chongwish> leaveboy: 别告诉他说是二手的
<infinet> 29寸那是一块黑板，不叫笔记本
<leaveboy> 3000块一下买2手的笔记本相当好！
<chongwish> infinet: 可是我多么希望自己有一块黑板啊
 * BigOne 以前的梦想是赚钱了买一台IBM ThinkPad。但是lenovo彻底的毁灭了他的梦想。
<Router2> gDD 很多上网本做工很差的
<leaveboy> gDD: 恩
<gDD> Router2: 我觉得特别是Acer的做工更差
<Router2> BigOne 所以我现在手里两个二手的IBM，一个T43一个X32
<hymnusalae> BigOne, Lenovo的TP就那麽的不行嗎？
<gDD> Acer的BIOS程序员不怎么样，白费了好好的硬件
<infinet> 29寸的笔记本便携性较差
<gDD> 我现在就是ThinkPad
<BigOne> gDD: IBM的？
<leaveboy> gDD: 什么型号
<gDD> 其实我想要MacBook Air的。。。
<gDD> leaveboy: SL400
<leaveboy> gDD: 很有钱
<gDD> BigOne: 联想的-_-
<gDD> leaveboy: 不是啊，五千出头
 * BigOne 最后决定还是安装了evince作为文档浏览器。
<gDD> leaveboy: 现在SL410最便宜的都三千多了
<BigOne> gDD: 那就没意思了。话说lenovo收购IBM的PC部门之后，很多东西做的都没以前好了。价格还是一样死贵。
<Moxisi> 联想当年不是有后台，早躺下了
<Moxisi> 财务单据用麻袋装着...
<BigOne> Moxisi: 年轻人，现在两会，最好不要有不好的言论。
<gDD> Acer的做工＋ATI的Linux驱动，感觉。。。
<Moxisi> BigOne: 呵呵，谢谢提醒
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 怎么练，有什么策略...
<void1> 现在的联想还贵啊，比以前便宜多了
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 沒有什麽策略……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, = =
<gDD> 联想的质量还是不错的
<hymnusalae> gDD, 現在聯想的情況怎麽說，感覺看bigone說的很不好的樣的……
<hymnusalae> gDD, ……正想問……
<leaveboy> gDD: 你那个是独立显卡吗？
<leaveboy> 联想还是不错的
<gDD> leaveboy: 是的，G 105M
<void1> 支持联想
<gDD> hymnusalae: 很强硬，我用笔记本比较暴力的
 * void1 悄悄的说道：“外国都说联想好，中国都说联想差”
<hymnusalae> void1, 呵呵，我也有這個感覺。
<gDD> 前几天买了个罗技的几十的键盘，简直秒杀我的笔记本键盘
<gDD> leaveboy: 你那个S10e的4小时是在XP下测试的吗
<leaveboy> 是的
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 对联想没什么好感。以前买了台电脑。当时属于配置比较高的。结果，官方驱动有bug，只要一安装机器就会随机崩溃。联系客服结果就没下文了，也没有相应的更新。后来，自己查看主板，发现他的主板相当之薄。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 主板薄是什麽意思？
<gDD> leaveboy: 三芯的电池？
<leaveboy> 是的
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 你可以看看ASUS主板的PCB板厚度。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 哦。
<Moxisi> PCB厚度不够
<Moxisi> 电气性能不好
<gDD> leaveboy: 真省电啊。。。
<void1> 我有一台p3 450的 legend 昭阳，1999年产，至今服役中
<BigOne> Moxisi: 正解，厚度不够。原装风扇挂上面，主板都变形了
<gDD> ATI显卡在Linux下省电吗
<wm_> 那个，有谁知道下载英文电子书的地方？
<Kakurady> Ok, 我这里有一个Debian软件包，它的 debian/patches/ 里面有一个patch有一个问题，我想修正的话怎么做？
<BigOne> void1: 你可以看看国外的lenovo电脑的价格和中国市场的价格。
<Moxisi> BigOne: 不是你一个人吃了联想的亏...
<void1> BigOne: 你可以了解一下国外的消费税
<Kakurady> wm_: 我知道一个，但是在墙外……
<void1> 虽然便宜，但是也没便宜到哪里去
<void1> 再说价格政策和质量又不是一种话题
<Moxisi> 我可以转述一下某位大公司的中干对国货的描述
<leaveboy> gDD: 我现在在上面装了ubuntu 再用awesome 用的时间更长
<Moxisi> 一流的价格，二流的服务，三流的质量...
<gDD> leaveboy: 你是说S10e吗
<Moxisi> 哦，我只知道卡宴S国外买63700刀
<Moxisi> 我们卖147RMB
<BigOne> void1: 我知道，你对国货比较有民族情感。但是，现在相当多的事业单位政府机关，用的几乎清一色没有国货。
<Moxisi> 裸车价格...
<BigOne> void1: 交换机，cisco。服务器，HP，DELL。
<Moxisi> 呵呵
<caleb-> 墙：cisco
<jck1987> Moxisi: 那戴尔不是更不好吗?我的同学的同一批本主板,键盘,适配器都换过了的说
<leaveboy> gDD: 是的
<BigOne> void1: 终端，基本也是HP和DELL的。存储，DELL的磁盘阵列。
<wm_> 这些都是主席的错，中国当年就不该发展工业
<roylez_> wm_: ...
<leaveboy> 我现在公司的是旭日C466A
<Moxisi> 那是因为MADE IN SHAMEN
<gDD> leaveboy: Intel的显卡真牛B。。。
<leaveboy> :-)
<Moxisi> 我现在就是DELL
<leaveboy> gDD: :-)
<wm_> roylez_: 我说的是中国的主席，你是棒子的主席
<Moxisi> 还没出现这种情况
<jck1987> Moxisi: 什么型号?
<Moxisi> 3300
<jck1987> 哦
<roylez_> wm_: 全宇宙都是棒子的
<void1> BigOne: 什么好用什么，pc，联想还是不错的
<BigOne> Moxisi: 我刚才说错，是EMC的磁盘阵列比较多。但是目前貌似被DELL收购了。
<void1> 所谓事业单位用什么，我是无法考证，我只知道，自己手上的几个联想机器都很好，够了
<wm_> roylez_: 这个倒是...
<BigOne> void1: 各人喜好不同，联想给我的打击太重了。
<Moxisi> 呵呵，我支持BigOne的说法
<leaveboy> 联想的品质是不错
<void1> 正好碰到运气不好的机器而已
<void1> hp也有小强呢
<void1> 我的99年昭阳是不是可以进博物馆了？
<leaveboy> 其实国外的东西未必好！
<BigOne> void1: 说了，各人喜好不同。就好像你可能喜欢vim但是我喜欢emacs一样。
<leaveboy> 好几个同事买的那个ipad
<leaveboy> 经常挂起
<void1> 福島第一１号機で爆発…４人負傷、３人被
<jck1987> 我觉得联想的本比较重视各个部件的性能平衡,像华硕那样的像是追求极致性能似的
<BigOne> leaveboy: 觉得ipad这些，比较属于时尚类商品。
<leaveboy> 其实品质都不咋样！人家走的是漂亮路线
<BigOne> jck1987: 那是被成本逼的。
<leaveboy> 其实结实和功能国内的要好点！
<jck1987> BigOne: 是那样吗......
<leaveboy> 当然我说的是有品牌的
<BigOne> jck1987: 300W电源就够的电脑，你配400W的电源，价格就上去了。
<leaveboy> 也不乏一些缺乏道德企业，和眼光短的企业！
<BigOne> jck1987: 如果你配不够，那消费者会觉得不值这个价。
<jck1987> BigOne: 这...哪个厂商都有一点把
<BigOne> jck1987: 是的。
<leaveboy> BigOne: 是的
<BigOne> jck1987: 其实，国内很多东西都有误导的。比如传说中CDMA的辐射比GSM小。
<redmorning> BigOne: 实际上？
<BigOne> jck1987: 你可以看一下，双模手机，GSM的理论通话时间一般比CDMA的通话时间长。
<leaveboy> 有些商家还是不行
<BigOne> jck1987: 辐射，归根结底还是能量。根据能量守恒的原则，CDMA通话时的能量释放，应该比GSM更强。所以，通话时间才会比GSM短。
<jck1987> BigOne: 我觉得没啥区别的说......食得咸鱼抵得渴
<void1> 能量消耗在解码
<BigOne> jck1987: 但这就存在误导了啊。类似这种很用很基础的物理知识就能想明白的问题，却很多时候没人明白。
<jck1987> BigOne: 那就是教育和科普的问题了
<BigOne> 另外，GSM手机放在收音机等电器边上，来电时会有干扰声，纯粹是因为正好是干扰到这个频段上而已。就像护眼灯为什么眼睛感觉不到是因为频率提高了。
<lolicon> .
 * BigOne 透露一个有关芹菜的事情～
<BigOne> 现在市面上的芹菜，各位如果购买的时候，注意根部的白色。如果白色很长，建议不要购买。
<jck1987> 为什么
<xnccm> ???
<BigOne> jck1987: 因为那些都是用催生素催出来的。一般这样的芹菜，在收购的货车到达时会撒上催生素，等待1，2个小时后。就能从20cm的长度长到50cm左右，甚至更长。
<xnccm> 啊
<xnccm> 这么牛啊
<xnccm> 给我催生一下
<jck1987> 那么神奇...
<BigOne> jck1987: 这样的芹菜我反正觉得是少吃比较好。
<lolicon> ....
<BigOne> jck1987: 你可以想一下，以前吃的芹菜，有很浓重的味道。但是现在的芹菜味道就淡很多了。
<jck1987> xnccm: 怎么给你催生法?
<lolicon> 不可能吧。。。你以为酵母。。。。
<xnccm> 长高点
<xnccm> 嘿嘿
<BigOne> jck1987: 如果，是正常生长的，根部的白色就会比较短。
<jck1987> BigOne: 有段长时间没吃了
<Kakurady> 2小时长30cm? 那是竹笋吧!
<jck1987> BigOne: 不知道呢
<BigOne> xnccm: 可以考虑打断腿骨，再用钢板接长。
<xnccm> 晕
<xnccm> 太痛苦了
<void1> 类似的都市传说还有，肯德基用的鸡长满了翅膀等等...
<xnccm> 我还是跑跑步吧
<xnccm> :-)
<xnccm> 呵呵
<jck1987> xnccm: 可以考虑撒在你的OOXX那里
<zhangting_> 我想问一下怎么用ibus
<xnccm> ^_^
<jck1987> xnccm: 说笑...
<redmorning> 校园之七不可思议
<xnccm> 嘿嘿
<lolicon> 两小时 20->50  太假了。。
<BigOne> lolicon: 呵呵信不信由你～
<zhangting_> 额可不可以先帮帮我
<lolicon> void1: 鸡翅膀那个肯定是假的。。。
<BigOne> lolicon: 我听说的版本，是没有毛的鸡。
<void1> lolicon: 芹菜什么的也一样咯。。。 :)
<leaveboy> 那是火鸡
<BigOne> leaveboy: 呵呵～
<jck1987> 肯德基那个蟹决对是假的...
<xnccm> 你们笔记本出现这种现象么有……就是笔记本有声音，但是插耳机那个没声音了
<xnccm> ubuntu10.10
<xnccm> 联想g460
<lolicon> void1: 还有那个灯泡的也是假的。。
<lolicon> void1: 有人试验过了，有视频。。
<void1> 灯泡？
<lolicon> void1: 灯泡放嘴里拿不出
<BigOne> void1: 就是灯泡塞进嘴以后，拿不出来。
<void1> 哦
<void1> 哈
<leaveboy> xnccm: 我的是插上耳机就没声音了 耳机有声音，这个正常，但是
<hymnusalae_> 什麽，黃金蟹鬥？那個明顯是假的嘛。
 * lemonhall +1
 * lemonhall 太难吃了
<xnccm> ？？
<leaveboy> xnccm: 但是将音量调到最小，在调大，外面的也能听见啦
<lolicon> leaveboy: 静音了吧
<jck1987> 同意
<xnccm> 我插耳机没反应
<BigOne> hymnusalae_: 那蟹貌似不值钱吧～
<xnccm> 全部外音
<hymnusalae_> BigOne, 嗯。所以是假的。
<leaveboy> xnccm: 这个的确与硬件有关系
<BigOne> hymnusalae_: 就是市场上的那种花蟹，很便宜的。
<hymnusalae_> ……
<hymnusalae_> BigOne, 真有呀……
<hymnusalae_> 我去無錫吃他們那蟹粉小籠好像還要30多錢……應該是真的，螃蟹是當著面拆的。
<xnccm> 各位给点意见，就是我在装系统时，没有分交互
<hymnusalae_> 但是我沒有虧太很。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae_: BigOne 太难吃了！！！！！
<BigOne> hymnusalae_: 广告上用的看起来像是青蟹的模型。但是，后来到实物的时候就成了海里的花蟹了。
<xnccm> 我的内存是2g的
<xnccm> 你们 说我有没有重装系统额
<BigOne> hymnusalae_: 看来你是不太逛菜场的人。
<xnccm> leaveboy, 可以调试吗
<jck1987> xnccm: 恩,重装把
<hymnusalae_> BigOne, 嗯。
<lemonhall> BigOne: 他是学生
<leaveboy> xnccm: 难得能
<BigOne> hymnusalae_: 呵呵～
<jck1987> xnccm:这是比较快的解决方法
<leaveboy> xnccm: 重装可能未必有效
<xnccm> leaveboy, 额
<BigOne> lemonhall: 学生貌似也应该对基本的食物有点了解吧。
<xnccm> 我也是这样想的
<lemonhall> BigOne: 唔。。。我是单身汉。。。我也没了解
<jck1987> xnccm: 我以前倒是行,不过我的是10.04
<xnccm> 所以不止是几次想重装系统都没重装
<xnccm> 哦
<jck1987> 要不就看看系统日志
<jck1987> 看看是哪里出错了
<BigOne> lemonhall: 单身的话，其实也应该自己做着吃比较好。
<xnccm> 基本看不懂
<xnccm> 拿本linux工具集在实验
<xnccm> 一个美国佬写的
<wm_>  这个网站http://okok.org/forum/index.php 是什么软件做的，谁知道？ php？
<hymnusalae_> wm_, 最後都 .php 了，不就是 php 嗎？一般人不會有問題的還 php 的名字改成用其它東西寫吧。
<iwohaoaini> 我想把ubuntu下火狐4.0的扩展备份到win7下的火狐上有什么办法吗
<Router2> iwohaoaini 用一个叫FEBE的就行了
<iwohaoaini> 4.0不支持啊
<Router2> iwohaoaini 我倒～那就不知道了。我这儿还都没用FF4呢，备份更新很方便
<wm_> hymnusalae_: 我想知道是什么论坛建站软件，不会从头开发吧
<void1> wm_: discuz
<tusooa> ...
<hymnusalae_> wm_, 哦。這個風格好熟，不知道。
<xnccm> 涨到解决的办法了
<xnccm> 哈哈
<xnccm> 是alsa有问题，解决方法如下
<xnccm> 修改alsa-mixer conf file以重新识别你的声卡
<xnccm> 文件位置：/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<xnccm> 如何修改：
<xnccm> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<xnccm> 在最后一行下面加上：
<^k^> xnccm:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusalae_> xnccm, 不要激動。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu10.10插入耳机没有声音，但笔记本上的喇叭有
<xnccm> 嘿嘿
<xnccm> 对。。淡定
<xnccm> 不过应该有好多人跟我一样痛苦着吧
<Evanescence> 用awesome吗？linuxToy下的一个stardict例子无法使用， http://linuxtoy.org/archives/awesome-%E7%AA%97%E5%8F%A3%E7%AE%A1%E7%90%86%E5%99%A8%E2%80%94%E2%80%94%E6%8D%A2%E7%A7%8D%E6%96%B9%E5%BC%8F%E4%BD%BF%E7%94%A8%E6%98%9F%E9%99%85%E8%AF%91%E7%8E%8B.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Awesome 窗口管理器——换种方式使用星际译王 — LinuxTOY
<xiamx> Alasa 问题？
<xnccm> 跟大家分享，大家少走弯路的
<xnccm> 恩
<xnccm> 就像我以前看个帖子，关于virtualbox的usb问题的
<xiamx> 我还在用lucid..
<xnccm> 结果我现在每次开机都提示usb有点问题的
<xnccm> o
<BigOne> 各位，问一下。如何执行 *.desktop文件。用命令。
<xnccm> hymnusalae, 为什么在后面加那一句话就能有声音额
<lemonhall> BigOne, 去FREEDESKTOP.ORG找答案吧
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 什麽？
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 我不用 awesome
<xnccm> 就是那个alsa声音问题
<BigOne> lemonhall: 我看看
<xnccm> hymnusalae, options snd-hda-intel model=ideapad
<xnccm> 就是这一句
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 我用OSS4的。不好意思。
<xnccm> 哦
<xnccm> 那个好用吗？？？
<lemonhall> 我在看一部极其神奇的电影
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 异形对忍者。。。
 * lemonhall QQ群那边在直播日本自卫队冲入核电站。。。。太YY了吧
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 一般。
<lemonhall> 唔。。。。该片的唯一评价是。。。
<lemonhall> 这不就是奥特曼打小怪兽么？
<chongwish> lemonhall: 每个国家都有勇敢的人 假若中国会发生如此 我相信您也会的~~~~~
<hymnusalae> xnccm, OSS4的事去找 microcai 問。
<hymnusalae> xnccm, 那人狂熱的很。
<xnccm> 恩
<lemonhall> chongwish, 你误会了。。。我非常怀疑。。。。那所谓的直播 是假的。。。。
<xnccm> 等他在就叫他嘿嘿
<lemonhall> chongwish, 太煽情了。。说是几个人冲进去了。。出来20分钟就死了。。太假了，说什么必须人工潜入，锯断控制棒。。。。
<lemonhall> chongwish, 又不是切诺尔贝利
<kiss_kill> 天朝 神马都是假的
<chongwish> lemonhall: 很多东西我们不能如此断然的 假若是核电厂 这不是什么不可能 而且死的是生命呀
<lemonhall> chongwish, 唔。。。碰到一个正经人。。。。
<lemonhall> chongwish, 今天的假消息太多了。。。。。我都不信。。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 就那個誰死了給你打擊了？
<kiss_kill> 我有个朋友，还有几天就要到日本留学了，不知道去不去了
<BigOne> lemonhall: 貌似没找到
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 唔。。。海贼王作者死了，我觉得很打击。。。但是是假消息
<lemonhall> hymnusalae, 然后波多也解衣的消息貌似也是假的
<BigOne> lemonhall: 你直接说答案吧，怎么执行
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……虛淵玄沒有死我還受打擊呢。
<chongwish> lemonhall: 海贼王 有生之年还不知能看完不~~~~~~~
<hymnusalae> kiss_kill, 東京影響不大。
<kiss_kill> 她去大阪
<lemonhall> BigOne, 。。。。。。。。。。。。我不知道啊。但是DESKTOP文件的标准是他定力的而已。。。
<kiss_kill> 但是日本几个核电站 哎 担忧阿
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 你要怎麽執行 desktop 文件？
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 一般的不是裏面有個 exec 一行，把後面的內容直接執行就成了嗎？
<jyfl987> edition呢
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> jyfl987, 你是說 edison3945 嗎？
<hymnusalae> jyfl987, 你是說 edison0354 嗎？
<jyfl987> hymnusalae: 恩
<hymnusalae> jyfl987, 早下了吧了。我這都搜不到他什麽時候下的了。
<hymnusalae> jyfl987, 8點之後就不在了。
<jyfl987> hymnusalae: 额
<lemonhall> BigOne, 我也觉得。。抽取那一行也许最快。。。我也在GOOGLE。。。找不到。。。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 恩，我在ubuntu的中文论坛上看到了
<lemonhall> BigOne, 地址！
<BigOne> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=217239
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何在终端执行.desktop文件？
<lemonhall> BigOne, 唔。。说了半天还是这个。。。。
<chongwish> 啥叫做执行desktop文件？？？desktop是脚本？？？
<lemonhall> chongwish, 就是桌面的快捷方式。。。。
<lemonhall> chongwish, 你拿GEDIT或者VIM什么的打开之。。。就是一个配置文件
<BigOne> lemonhall: 呵呵
<chongwish> lemonhall: 哦 知道了 太久没有看到快捷方式了～～～～～
<lemonhall> chongwish, 说实话，FREEDESKTOP.ORG的标准定力得真得都不错
<chongwish> 这个不懂 有啥标准？？？
<lemonhall_> chongwish, 就看下半年的11.10明年的12.04了。。我看2012的UBUNTU会给力。。今年估计是纯折腾，说不定还得流失不少用户
<chongwish> lemonhall_: 这个没有用过ubuntu 不知道哩～～～～
<cfy> edison0354: 早上好。。。
 * cfy 睡觉去。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> jyfl987: 我对不起你……
<edison0354> jyfl987: 我刚回来
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你是要问型号还是问价格？
<cfy> edison0354: 精神真好。。。
<jyfl987> edison0354: 型号 and 价格 不过不重要了 mm跟我聊着 哈哈
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
 * edison0354 波多野结衣死了……
<jyfl987> 不是吧？？
<jyfl987> 你要是乱放谣言 小心我杀去北航
<jyfl987> 对了 今天我们招了一个北航的妹子来做前端设计
<edison0354> jyfl987: 真的，东京热官方宣布了都
<edison0354> jyfl987: 额，北航竟然有妹子……
<jyfl987> edison0354:  额
<jyfl987> edison0354: 我们原来那个前端也是北航的 额 现在两个都是了
<edison0354> jyfl987: 额
<edison0354> jyfl987: 研还是本？
<aminixfan> 为什么firefox不在出厂前就把优化做好呢
<jyfl987> 我们现有的男的是本 招来的是研女
<jyfl987> 额 邪门了 两个mm跟我聊
<RavenChan> 话说为什么calloc会崩溃？
<edison0354> jyfl987: 抓紧机会，我昨天刚调戏了一个研究生美女学姐……
<Sunday> 没乱码吧...test
<edison0354> Sunday: 没
<jyfl987> edison0354: 额 真是噩耗 mm反省了一下  觉得拒绝了我还跟我联系 属于伤口撒盐之举  我看凡事真是不能多想啊
<edison0354> jyfl987: 额，你悲剧，去悦姐她们学校觅食吧
<AlexSunday> 里头输入 /msg ，未识别命令，咋？
<edison0354> AlexSunday: 后面要加ID的啊
<AlexSunday> edison0354:命令 /help 未知命令啊
<edison0354> AlexSunday: 你是不是全角的/……
<AlexSunday> edison0354:也还不至于，估计是没摸着门道，好久没进IRC了
<jyfl987>  edison0354  没空
<AlexSunday> 现在在编译gnome，实在无聊。。。
<AlexSunday> 编译gnome 啊，都一下午了。
<jyfl987> 不是吧 gnome比kde还经编么？
<jyfl987> gnome好多组建都py了啊
<AlexSunday> 中间进xp打了两盘游戏，现在又回来继续编。。。折腾gentoo
 * AlexSunday 似乎没有/msg这一命令...
<AlexSunday> /msg未知命令啊
<zent00> hi,all
<AlexSunday> zent00:hi
<^k^> zent00, 好  ㍘ 
<AlexSunday> 机器人时间出问题了？
<zent00> AlexSunday,^k^ 居然还有这么多活着的...
<AlexSunday> ^k^:hi
<Kakurady> 不在东八区的飘过～
<zent00> 囧。。。原来是机器人。。。
<AlexSunday> 有广州的兄台不
<^k^> AlexSunday, 好  ㍘ 
 * Kakurady 在加拿大
 * AlexSunday 在Mars
<zent00> 我在东八，但没按东八时间生活。
<zent00> ^k^: test...
<^k^> zent00, ....  ㍘ 
<zent00> ^k^ 是机器人？
<AlexSunday> 谁能贴下/ help 的输出，我这里好少的命令啊
<AlexSunday> 谢谢。
<Nata> 谁可以给一个命令可以删除整个ubuntu系统里的.directory文件？
<AlexSunday> Nata: rm / -rf
<AlexSunday> 这个命令是删除这个世界
<Nata> AlexSunday, 自动删除全部啊？命令怎么写?
<AlexSunday> Nata：不知道你情况怎样，总之，那个命令千万别运行
<AlexSunday> 他真的会删除这个世界的。
<Nata> 你真的想吧我的机送去荷兰啊呵呵
<Nata> 因为之前弄到.directory文件生成在root各部分，一个个删除也是会荷兰
<alvin_rxg> find . -iname "*.desktop" -exec rm {\ \;
<alvin_rxg> find . -iname "*.desktop" -exec rm {} \;
<Nata> alvin_rxg, 安全吗？.desktop 该改成.directory是吧？
<Moxisi> BigOne, 我要崩溃了，DELL的无线网卡确实不好用阿
<alvin_rxg> Nata: yo. u r right
<alvin_rxg> find . -iname "*.directory" -exec rm -i {} \;
<alvin_rxg> Nata: 最好 rm -i 一个一个删除
<Nata> alvin_rxg, 一个个删除太慢了，可能会考虑用下。谢了
<alvin_rxg> Nata: 如果你确定每个 "*.directory" 都可以删除，那可以 直接 rm {}
<AlexSunday> Nata：别用我给你的那个
<AlexSunday> 恐怖
<alvin_rxg> 目前貌似 .directory 只有 nautilius 用到
<AlexSunday> 诸位，晚安
<Nata> 呵呵。
<Nata> 晚安
<Nata> dolphine也会用到
 * RavenChan 比黄昏更昏暗的东西，比鲜血更鲜红的东西
 * RavenChan 埋没与时间之流中，你伟大的存在啊
 * RavenChan 我在此向黑暗立誓，对于阻挡在我们面前，所有愚蠢的东西
 * RavenChan 集合你我的力量，赐予他们平等的毁灭吧！
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 13 日 星期日 04:54:57
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 搞过vnc么？
<alvin_rxg> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-13
<lemonhall> 唔
<lemonhall> 没人啊。。我去占领水群
<tusooa> ls
<Lavande> gmail上不去了，nnnnnd
<Lavande> 论坛也打不开鸟。。
<Router2> Lavande gmail需翻墙
<Lavande> Router2: 啥时候开始墙的呃。。。
<Router2> 就近几天，按时间墙的，不是什么时候都能上
<Lavande> nnnnnnd
<Lavande> 发现国外网站没几个打得开了
<centerpoint> 谁了解 solaris ? 我想下载一个, Oracle Solaris 10 9/10  里面的 9/10是什么意思啊?
<jasion> 天空一声巨响 我闪亮登场
<nsdy> <centerpoint> solaris好像被甲骨文收购后就停止更新了 甲骨文把它闭源了。。。。 如果非要选择这个的话 那推荐你使用openlndiana，这个是solaris的衍生版本，由solaris开发 其实就是换了个名字
<myke2> MaskRay: 你写最小费用最大流是反复spfa还是dij
<MaskRay> myke2: 前者，后者有负权费用很麻烦的
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩, 有点类似Johnson那种
<myke2> MaskRay: 你fcitx如何输入希腊字母的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我不知道如何修改fcitx的码表, 常用的alpha, beta什么打算搞下, 每次软键盘太累
<MaskRay> myke2: johnson 你有代码吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有, 是看算法导论上面
<MaskRay> myke2: fcitx 不会这些基本操作
<myke2> MaskRay: spfa你写的时候用过什么? 类似LLL那类东西
<MaskRay> myke2: 不用的
<myke2> MaskRay: 效率不高?
 * myke2 等待fcitx帝
<MaskRay> myke2: 没必要用。还有，这个不叫 spfa
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是那 bellman-ford 的优化
<myke2> MaskRay: 别人似乎都是这么叫的.
<myke2> roylez: 用fcitx么
<mean_> Evolution cant bind hotmail account?
<flay> notify-send 没反应是怎么回事啊
<fanzeyi> flay: 什么提示？
<flay> 什么提示都没有
<fanzeyi> flay: ....
<fanzeyi> flay: 你发送的什么？
<roylez_> myke2: 用
<flay> fanzeyi: 比如notify-send  "test" 没反应
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: gnome自带的截图工具太弱智了
<roylez_> flay: notification-daemon装了没
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 必须的
<myke2> roylez_: 输入希腊字母, 怎么弄的, 除了软件盘
<fanzeyi> flay: notify-send -? 有东西出来么 还有你怎么装的notify-send? 编译还是apt?
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: GNOME控们也大多很弱智
<roylez_> myke2: ....你这是什么需求阿
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 比如 ee
<MaskRay> roylez_: 输入公式吧
<flay> fanzeyi: notify-send好像是在libnotify这个包里
<roylez_> MaskRay: 如果是tex的话，输入公式也不这样阿
<flay> 不是编译的
<myke2> roylez_: 非tex
<fanzeyi> flay: 额  你其他软件能出来notify么
<myke2> roylez_: 平时有时经常要输入
<roylez_> myke2: 你学希腊文的？
<MaskRay> myke2: 你参加那什么微软什么的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么m$
<myke2> MaskRay: 我要输入希腊文字方便, 网上讨论东西
<flay> fanzeyi: 很久以前用过了的  昨天发现没任何提示了
<myke2> MaskRay: 否则角度什么的没办法
<fanzeyi> flay: 你升级了？
<MaskRay> myke2: 好吧
<flay> 经常升级啊
<roylez_> myke2: 他们那些非英文国家的，一般是切换键盘layout，我不知道怎么弄。为什么你不把软键盘绑个快捷键呢
<imadper> 同志们，有啥好的wm嘛？gnome不想用了，想换个小众的装下13~
<fanzeyi> flay: notify-send -v
<myke2> MaskRay: https://www.google.com上不上了
<fanzeyi> imadper: awesome
<fanzeyi> myke2: 加HOSTS嘛
<flay> imadper: icewm
<myke2> fanzeyi: 已经hosts了, 今天好像出问题了
<flay> notify-send 0.5.2
<imadper> fanzeyi: 我去查查~
<fanzeyi> myke2: 我得HOSTS一直能用。。没被封过 我去查查给你
<imadper> flay: 话说，我本来想试试Musca的，不知道好用不？
<MaskRay> myke2: google.com 我整个放 autoproxy 的
<fanzeyi> myke2: https://gist.github.com/653535
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: gtalk是啥
<flay> imadper:我试过了 不是很习惯
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 上来帮我测试下东西啊
<jyf1987> imadper: 跟哥一起玩i3-wm吧 这个绝对小众
<jyf1987> imadper: 而且新 09年开发的
<imadper> flay: 好吧~
<imadper> jyf1987: 什么特点？
<fanzeyi> 哎 awesome多好用……
<jyf1987> imadper: 更绝的是 德国人开发的 英文资料匮乏 十分适合装逼
<imadper> jyf1987: 什么语言扩展的？
<flay> i3-wm还行 我也玩过 现在还留着
<myke2> fanzeyi: 今天可以?
<jyf1987> imadper: 无 官方欢迎你给他加扩展
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个13不好装呀
<jyf1987> flay: 玩得如何？
<imadper> jyf1987: 我的意思是，配置文件用的什么语言？
<jyf1987> imadper: 就是行配置
<fanzeyi> myke2: 我一直都用的……一直用加密搜索 没被墙过……
<jyf1987> github什么时候被墙？
<imadper> jyf1987: 没英文资料叫我怎么用？
<imadper> jyf1987: 没中文的我能接受
<jyf1987> imadper: 不是完全没有 只是少而已 官方有英文资料的
<pityonline> jyf1987: 别啊
<fanzeyi> jyf1987: github什么时候都没被墙啊……
<imadper> jyf1987: 哦~
<jyf1987> fanzeyi: 之前没墙吧
<imadper> jyf1987: github被强了？？？？？？没有吧？
<myke2> fanzeyi: 好了
<fanzeyi> jyf1987: github一直没被墙啊…………
<jyf1987> 我想直接走ssh把源码推到我的vps没问题的吧
<roylez_> fanzeyi: 人家 imadper 要自虐，你得给他个有难度点的，比如 http://linuz.sns.it/~max/twin/screenshots/twin-on-X11.png
<myke2> fanzeyi: 我以前hosts里面是66开头的ip
<jyf1987> fanzeyi: 我就是说没有被麻
<imadper> roylez_: 主席，要厚道
<fanzeyi> roylez_ : 好吧…………Orz...
<jyf1987> roylez_: 这个果然 额
<fanzeyi> myke2: 呃 我用的这个是月光给的……  一直正常
<myke2> roylez_: 码表是否可行? 我输入\alpha让它出来alpha
<imadper> roylez_: 这都赶上bios的界面了
<roylez_> myke2: 不知道阿。可惜yuking不在
<jyf1987> 恩 仿bios界面威武阿
<imadper> jyf1987: 对了，你说的那个wm显示中文没问题吧？
<myke2> imadper: 没问题, awesome
<jyf1987> imadper: 标题栏还是有问题 我本来是用ion3的 但是ion3不支持xinerama 双屏没办法玩
<centerpoint> 我下载了个sol-10-u9-ga-x86-dvd.iso  谁知道 ga是什么意思?
<imadper> myke2: 貌似用awesome的人有点儿多，不够装13
<jyf1987> centerpoint: gay?
<myke2> imadper: ?
<imadper> jyf1987: ion我记得以前源里有吧？现在怎么没了？
<imadper> myke2: ？？？
<jyf1987> imadper: 鬼知道阿 国内源没有 接国外源还有的
<myke2> imadper: 装13?
<jyf1987> 搞个游戏试试
<MaskRay> imadper: xmonad 就可以了
<imadper> myke2: 嗯，要不你以为呢
<myke2> imadper: 听不懂什么意思
<imadper> MaskRay: 这个好，正好在学haskell
<imadper> myke2: 就是装13
<imadper> myke2: 哈哈~
<imadper> MaskRay: 话说， xmonad有没有类似于 notify-send之类的东西？
<jyf1987> imadper: 这个工具跟wm没关系吧
<imadper> jyf1987: 不是吧，貌似是以来wm的吧？
<jyf1987> imadper: 我说错了 i3可以显示中文 只是我这个没配字体 所以才这样
<basncy> hymnusalae, 昨天pthread_rwlock_t 问题解决了，编译时加上-D选项搞定，至于 man pthread_create这些没有，可以 sudo apt-get install manpages-posix*搞定
<imadper> jyf1987: 哦~i3这个装起来有点难度，不装没有准备的13
<roylez_> myke2: http://sivers.org/compose-key
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Compose Key | Derek Sivers
<hymnusalae> basncy, 哦。-D是什麽意思？
<jyf1987> imadper: 有源的 没啥难度
<roylez_> myke2: 在页面里面搜 greek
<jyf1987> 要装逼 选tiling
<basncy> hymnusalae, 不知道 ，用百度搜索到的
<imadper> jyf1987: 关键是你还没说这个的配置文件用的神马语言呀~
<jyf1987> imadper: 老子都说了是行配置！
<basncy> hymnusalae, http://www.ixpub.net/thread-1407888-1-1.html 这里找到的答案
<imadper> jyf1987: 行配置是个神马东西？！
<roylez_> jyf1987: 您还没把i3扔了？
<jyf1987> imadper: 就跟shell一样的
<imadper> jyf1987: 哦~
<jyf1987> roylez_: 扔了干嘛 我现在就在i3里
<hymnusalae> basncy, -D 不是定義 macro 相關的內容嗎？
<basncy> hymnusalae, 天啦，04年的东西。。。
<roylez_> jyf1987: 没有tray能忍？
<basncy> hymnusalae, 不清楚这个，man一下gcc
<hymnusalae> basncy, 我剛才 man 了，就是和 macro 相關。
<jyf1987> roylez_: tiling的要trac做啥？我现在就是开一个桌面 切割开来放pidgin和各个聊天窗口 多好
<hymnusalae> basncy, 這個不太了解。
<myke2> roylez_: 哦 e文太差 我的本意是在fcitx中创建一个输入法 简易的支持下LaTeX 类似scim-tables
<roylez_> jyf1987: 我就要个tray放输入法的图标
<basncy> hymnusalae, macro也不知道是什么。。
<ghosTM55> 大家早额~
<MaskRay> imadper: 支持的
<roylez_> myke2: compose key似乎很不错。用来打表情都很赞
<hymnusalae> basncy, 呃，就是有那個 IFDEF T那個東西
<jyf1987> roylez_: 不需要吧 呼之就来了
<hymnusalae> basncy, 呃，就是有那個 IFDEF 那個東西
<MaskRay> jyf1987: wm 跟 notify-send 还有有点关系的，stumpwm 就不支持
<lifeng> microcai <microcai@fedoraproject.org>, 此微菜是否彼微菜？
<roylez_> jyf1987: 我还是比较喜欢有tray的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那是支持不支持协议的问题哈 跟你有没有这个工具没有啥必然联系 就算他不支持 你还是可以装 只是不起作用罢了
<basncy> hymnusalae, 嗯，本着不求圣解的精神，先不忙去管它了，等有空了再看看
<hymnusalae> basncy, 不求聖解……
<imadper> jyf1987: 装上了，不过我觉得我要被你带沟里了...
 * imadper 先去吃饭，回来试试他娘的i3
<jyf1987> roylez_: 话说trac也不过是一个占了最下面的程序的applets而已阿
<myke2> roylez_: 对此无要求, 更加喜欢输入\alpha, \circ之流
<basncy> hymnusalae, 不知道那字怎么写。。。先用同音字代替
<jyf1987> imadper: 为何？
<hymnusalae> ...
<imadper> jyf1987: 感觉....
<jyf1987> imadper: 要装逼 就不要怕雷劈
<imadper> jyf1987: 我觉得我快了...
<imadper> jyf1987: 这个逼装的辛苦呀
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 好吧，我指的就是是否起作用，像 xmonad 还不支持 ewmh 里什么表示焦点窗口的，导致 xdotool getactivewindow 不能用
<jyf1987> imadper: 放心 总会劈到的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 随你了
<imadper> jyf1987: 你早就外交里嫩了把？
<jyf1987> imadper: 我内外都焦了
<imadper> jyf1987: ....
<imadper> jyf1987: ........
 * imadper 
 * imadper 先去吃饭~
<hymnusalae> imadper, 做什麽？
<hymnusalae> 這看著怎麽3天2頭一個CTCP-ACTION？
<myke2> roylez_: 如何关闭fcitx中双拼?
<roylez_> myke2: 改config
<roylez_> myke2: ShuangpinOrder=0
<myke2> roylez_: 现在fcitx的全局设置在哪里?
<Router2> For the IRC freaks. Simply echoed as a tweet, /me included.
<Router2> 这个/me有啥功能？
<roylez_> myke2: .config/fcitx
<myke2> roylez_: 这个是本地吧
<myke2> roylez_: 我说全局
 * Router2 
<myke2> roylez_: 刚才那个我已经改好了
<roylez_> myke2: 对所有用户的？
<roylez_> myke2: 不知道
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: gtalk在线不
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 在
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 加了你还没反应啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 我用bitlbee登的，你告诉我，我加你
<jyf1987> git为何不能直接走scp复制内容到远程主机上呢
<jyf1987> 干嘛搞个repod
<myke2> roylez_: 我找到一种办法
<myke2> roylez_: 我不知道sunpinyin的码表如何修改
<roylez_> ...
<myke2> roylez_: 我修改的是pySym
<myke2> roylez_: 要多一次切换, 从sunpinyin到py
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 加了还是没反应阿
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 我换pidgin，烦
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 皮筋还没装...
<jyf1987> roylez_: 哪个中文字体支持unicode的？
<roylez_> jyf1987: 你说的是xfonts吧
<roylez_> jyf1987: wenquanyi
<jyf1987> roylez_: 不是 i3用的不是 xft
<jyf1987> # ISO 10646 = Unicode
<jyf1987> font -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-C-70-iso10646-1
<roylez_> jyf1987: 我说的是xfonts
<jyf1987> 看 是这种形式的
<roylez_> iso10646的就行
<jyf1987> 可是现在这样配了 我标题栏中文还是不出来哈
<flay> font -misc-wenquanyi micro hei-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-*
<myke2> 终端字体?
<jyf1987> flay: 你的中文出来了么
<flay> 把文泉字体路径添加到xorg.conf的font
<flay> 有中文
<jyf1987> 额 这个太烦了吧 我最痛恨的就是配xorg
<jyf1987> 要如何配进去？
<flay> 不然可能没的中文
<roylez_> jyf1987: 改xorg.conf
<jyf1987> 我看 /etc/X11/fonts 下有个wqy的alias呢
<jyf1987> flay: 怎么配？
<flay> 加到FontPath
<pityonline> jyf1987: git 好像比 scp 更先进一些
<flay>   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/wenquanyi/wqy-microhei"
<flay> 这是我的
<myke2> scp是ssh cp吧
<flay> 重启X
<jyf1987> pityonline: 呵呵 我知道呢 只是需要那边装个sshd对于多人共享的ssh server不现实
<roylez_> pityonline: 你这是关公战秦琼
<jyf1987> flay: 加在哪个section里？现在xorg里就三个 额
<flay> Files
<pityonline> jyf1987: 嗯，也对
<flay> Section "Files"
<pityonline> roylez_: 我就不班门弄斧了
<roylez_> jyf1987: 这种没tray的wm，天生就不是给用unicode的人设计的
<mean_> 为什么我连chatcafe显示的是乱码？ 有人解答一下吗？
<jyf1987> roylez_: 没tray和用不用unicode有个p关系
<jyf1987> 好 重启下
<roylez_> jyf1987: 不关心tray的人，就是不用unicode的
<jyf1987> roylez_: 没有必然联系
<larry1> gnome 3启动后只有一个桌面,gnome-shell没有启动是怎么回事啊?
<myke2> mplayer如何显示视频长度?
<yetist> larry1: 和中文翻译有关，需要修改/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/dateMenu.js文件
<yetist> larry1: 将209行：dateFormat = _("%A %B %e, %Y");修改成dateFormat = "%A %B %e, %Y";不使用中文翻译即可
<larry1> yetist:这样啊,我看的那个方法是注释210行,没有效果,我试试你的方法
<yetist> jyf1987: 你也在啊
<jyf1987> yetist: 天天都在阿
<myke2> 土豆视频如何下载?
<jyf1987> Flay呢？
<jyf1987> roylez_: 改了xorg 重启以后还是不行呢
<yetist> jyf1987: linuxcn没人说话，想找个有人说话的地方来测试一下gnome-shell的im通知
<jyf1987> yetist: 额
<jyf1987> yetist: 我加班呢
<roylez_> jyf1987: 用点阵
<yetist> jyf1987: 不过没有任何效果，早期的版本还有这个功能呢，现在的就没有了，遗憾
<jyf1987> 好 我再试试
<roylez_> jyf1987: 加班就老实干活
<imadper> jyf1987: 话说，怎么调整窗口大小？我的emacs最后两行显示不出来
<jyf1987> yetist: 额 我是tiling wm用户 不管你们
<imadper> jyf1987: i4
<jyf1987> imadper: 自己看吧
<imadper> jyf1987: i3
<jyf1987> roylez_: 我是来陪测试加班的 额
<roylez_> jyf1987: 那就给人家买瓶汽水
<jyf1987> roylez_: 人还没来 wtf!!!
<jyf1987> font -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-C-70-iso10646-1
<jyf1987> 这一行里 改哪个？
<roylez_> jyf1987: ...在他桌上钉把刀
<roylez_> jyf1987: xfontsel
<jyf1987> roylez_: 你就这么对待同事的 额 你在哪个公司 以后避开这家
<imadper> jyf1987: ibm
<larry1> yetist,离开了啊
<larry1> gnome 3 还是启动时没有 gnome-shell ,大家还有什么建议没?
<imadper> larry1: 用i3
<larry1> i3是什么 ?
<imadper> larry1: wm
<imadper> larry1: 绝对被劈
<larry1> imadper: 哦,我知道了,我只是想试试gnome-shell
<myke2> larry1: 开终端不行么?
<imadper> larry1: 有个命令可以的
<larry1> myke2: gnome3启动了只有一个壁纸,什么也打不开
<myke2> 像我这种菜鸟而言ion3太有压力
<myke2> larry1: 没有panel么
<imadper> larry1: 好像是wm -replace gnome-shell
<imadper> larry1: 反正是类似的命令，你可以找找看
<larry1> imadper: 关键是现在我连终端都打不开
<myke2> larry1: 没有panel?
<imadper> larry1: 你现在在哪里？
<larry1> imadper: 现在在另外一台电脑上
<imadper> larry1: 我的意思是，为什么打不开终端？
<myke2> imadper: ion3太不主流, 我等linux新手不敢用
<myke2> larry1: 有panel么
<larry1> imadper: 进入gnome3之后,只有壁纸
<imadper> myke2: ion3和I3一个东西？
<larry1> myke2: 没有panel啊
<imadper> larry1: ...你没gnome-do？
<imadper> larry1: 先回到gnome2,然后用刚才的命令试试看
<larry1> imadper: 好吧
<imadper> larry1: M-废
<myke2> larry1: 进入tty1,
<imadper> larry1: M-f2也不行？
<larry1> 进了,刚才试了试
<larry1> 说没有wm这个命令
<imadper> larry1: 那个快捷键在gnome3里面挂了？？？？？？？！！！！！！
<yetist> larry1: 进去了？
<myke2> larry1: 进tty1, 然后export DISPLAY=:0
<larry1> yetist: 没有啊.
<imadper> larry1: 那九找找别的命令，反正大概就是这个
<myke2> larry1: 然后gnome-ter用tab补全, 最后加上&
<larry1> yetist: 进到gnome3只有壁纸一个
<myke2> larry1: 就这样
<myke2> larry1: 应该就有gnome-terminal了
<yetist> larry1: 这样，进tty1, 然后写文件~/.xinitrc,内容xterm, 然后使用xinit进入xterm，然后再启动gnome-session，看有什么报错
<imadper> larry1: gnome-shell -repalce
<imadper> larry1: 这回你试试看
<imadper> larry1: alt+f2能用不？
<larry1> imadper: alt_f2不能用了
<myke2> larry1: 试过没?
<larry1> 我先试一下 yetist的方法
<myke2> 你用他的方法, 首先要把X关闭的
<myke2> larry1: 你先把gnome-terminal打开来, 首先确定无误
<larry1> myke2: ok. 明白了
<larry1> myke2: gnome-terminal怎么开啊,在tty1下,开不了吧
<myke2> larry1: 有gnome-terminal命令么?
<larry1> myke2: 有啊
<myke2> larry1: 首先export DISPLAY=:0
<myke2> larry1: 然后gnome-terminal &
<imadper> myke2: 求解释~
<myke2> larry1: 回到X下, 看下是否打开
<imadper> myke2: 神马意思？
<myke2> imadper: ?
<imadper> myke2: 高端路人命令~
<imadper> myke2: 就是你说的两个命令，解释下~
<myke2> imadper: export就是导出环境变量, 后者很普通
<myke2> imadper: 就是运行命令
<myke2> larry1: ok?
<imadper> myke2: 对呀，但是怎么就会能够让x环境里的打开呢？
<myke2> imadper: 环境变量DISPLAY的作用
<larry1> myke2: gnome-terminal & 是这样的输出: [1] 9943
<myke2> larry1: 恩, 对, 然后回到X
<imadper> myke2: 我去试试去~
<larry1> myke2: Ctrl+alt+f7?
<myke2> larry1: 是
<larry1> myke2: 回去之后呢?
<imadper> 。。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> 看来是没成功
<myke2> larry1: 是否有gnome-terminal打开?
<larry1> myke2: 没有啊
<myke2> larry1: 回到X, 看gnome-terminal的输出除了[1] 9943还有什么
<larry1> myke2: 刚才下面有提示: No protocol specified Fail to parse arguments: Cannot open display
<yetist> larry1: 指定DISPLAY是不行的，按我说的使用xinit
<larry1> yetist: 好,我先试一下
<myke2> yetist: 至少要X -display :1吧
<myke2> yetist: 两个X不能同时在一个display吧
<yetist> myke2: 按说应该可以，可结果是不行
<larry1> yetist: .xinitrc中写xterm就可以了么?
<yetist> larry1: 嗯
<yetist> jck1987: 你是某人的化身？
<larry1> yetist: 没有启动xterm啊,
<snowdream> 升级成ubuntu11.04后，android手机的u盘模式挂载不上，调试也识别不出设备，哪位大牛帮忙看看怎么弄
<jck1987> yetist: 何解?
<myke2> larry1: 在tty1下echo $DISPLAY看下
<yetist> jck1987: 有点像jyf
<yetist> larry1: 什么输出？
<larry1> yetist: 什么也没有输出
<jck1987> yetist: ...那我换个名
<snowdream> 升级成ubuntu11.04后，android手机的u盘模式挂载不上，调试也识别不出设备，哪位大牛帮忙看看怎么弄
<myke2> yetist: 说明他刚才根本没有设置DISPLAY
<pityonline> snowdream: 是不是要装ntfs-utils啥的？我忘了，可能不对
<myke2> larry1: 重新export DISPLAY=:0
<yetist> larry1: 运行xinit有什么报错没有？
<myke2> larry1: 然后echo $DISPLAY看下
<larry1> yetist: myke2: 进入tty1的时候有提示 xset: unable to open display "" 这个有关系么?
<snowdream> 是吗，我试试，谢谢
<myke2> larry1: 你查下DISPLAY环境变量
<myke2> larry1: 肯定你刚才写错了
<larry1> myke2: 运行echo后是 :0
<myke2> larry1: 然后gnome-terminal &
<larry1> myke2: 还是和刚才一样提示 cannot open display
<yetist> 我想知道怎么给gnome-shell写个扩展，把ibus也显示到右上角去
<myke2> larry1: export DISPLAY=:0
<ofan> 有米有用eclipse的
<myke2> larry1: xterm -fg white -bg black -fa default &
<imadper> 同志们，每次我连网都要点下桌面上面的联网的图标，点下eth0才能连上网，我想知道这个动作没有没什么命令可以完成？
<myke2> larry1: ok?
<yetist> 呵，还真的呢。http://desktopi18n.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/ibus-panel-for-gnome-shell/
<^k^> ⇪ title: IBus panel for GNOME-Shell | DesktopI18N's Blog
<larry1> myke2: 提示是这样的,No protocol specified xterm Xt error: can't open display :0
<myke2> yetist: gnome-shell是什么东西
<yetist> myke2: gnome3
<myke2> yetist: 有没有办法看正在使用的display
 * imadper 。
<yetist> myke2: ps -ef|grep X
<yetist> myke2: 从命令行就能看到
<yetist> myke2: /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -br -ver...
<myke2> yetist: 哦
<myke2> yetist: Xserver
<myke2> yetist: -ef是什么? 我一直用-aux
<myke2> larry1: ps -ef | grep X
<yetist> larry1: init 3,然后X -configure, X -config /root/xorg.conf.new,测试X能不能启动，然后回来干掉X。再echo "xterm" >/root/.xinitrc，运行xinit就能望到xterm。前提是xterm和xinit都能使用，确保没有另一个X运行
<larry1> 哦,好的,我试试
<myke2> yetist: 干嘛写.xinitrc啊
<myke2> yetist: init 3这种都是只有root可干的
<yetist> myke2: man xinit，当然是用root来测试为什么larry的gnome-shell启动出错啊
<yetist> myke2: 查错的啊
<myke2> yetist: 干嘛xinit啊
<myke2> yetist: 直接X
<myke2> yetist: xinit只是frontend
<myke2> yetist: 查错的时候这些frontend都是要ignore的
<yetist> myke2: 直接X -ac :1,然后DISPLAY=:1.0 xterm不是启动不了吗？
<imadper> 同志们，每次我连网都要点下桌面上面的联网的图标，点下eth0才能连上网，
<imadper>           我想知道这个动作没有没什么命令可以完成？
<myke2> yetist: 我都是X :1 &
<myke2> larry1: ps -aux | grep X
<myke2> yetist: 先让它得到DISPLAY
<yetist> myke2: 真是的，它的目标是启动gnome-shell，但是失败，所以现在它需要一个xterm，然后运行gnome-shell来查错
<yetist> myke2: 不是用你说的设置display环境变量启动不了xterm吗？
<myke2> yetist: 應該得到DISPLAY吧, 不知道他什麽操作系統, 不是用:0的
<myke2> yetist: 他不是:0
<yetist> myke2: 所以我让它用xinit
<myke2> yetist: 環境變量名字是全大寫的
<yetist> myke2: 这样不是打得快些吗？跟你讲话你又不是看不懂
<myke2> yetist: 如果要他新開一個X, 要用xinit的話, 必須人工指定DISPLAY的吧, 比如xinit -- -display :0
<yetist> myke2: man xinit吧
<larry1> yetist: 用firefox可以开个终端什么的不?刚才突然跳出个错误,下面有个链接,我点了一下,开了个firefox
<yetist> larry1: 啥意思，你用alt+f2开不了？
<larry1> yetist: alt+f2没效果啊
<yetist> larry1: 你现在哪里？gnome-panel／gnome-shell?
<yetist> larry1: 是不是没有窗口标题了？wm挂了？
<larry1> yetist: 我进了gnome3,本来是什么都没有的,可是刚才跳出一个错误,说硬件可能不支持gnome3然后下面有个链接,我点了一下,现在开了一个firefox
<yetist> larry1: 那你什么显卡？能不能上gnome3
<yetist> larry1: 不能的话就用gnome3的fallback模式吧，用gnome-panel吧。
<larry1> yetist: R3***的吧,应该 可以 的吧
<larry1> yetist: ati r3***的,我之前自己编译过gnome-shell,是可以 用的
<larry1> yetist: 然后我用arch 的gnome-unsable 装了一下,然后启动就不行了
<yetist> larry1: firefox如果使用了vimperator的话是可以调出terminal的
<larry1> yetist: 是插件么?
<myke2> yetist: vimperator...
<yetist> larry1: 是的，你能上网吗？现在装一下vimperator，然后重启ff,就可以调出gnome-terminal了
<myke2> larry1: 裝pentadactyl
<myke2> larry1: http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/
<larry1> myke2: 装好了,关键是怎么用
<myke2> larry1: :!xterm -fg white -bg black -fa default
<myke2> yetist: 剛才man了xinit
<yetist> larry1: 重启firefox之后，输入:!gnome-terminal
<myke2> yetist: If  no  specific  server program is given on the command line, xinit will look for a file in the user's
<myke2> yetist:  home directory called .xserverrc to run as a shell script to start up the  server.   If  no  such  file
<myke2> yetist:  exists, xinit will use the following as a default:
<myke2> yetist: X  :0
<larry1> yetist: myke2:不小关掉了
<myke2> larry1: 在tty1下先ps -aux | grep X
<yetist> myke2: 所以，xinit不用指定:0和Xserver
<larry1> myke2: 用过了,有两行内容出来
<myke2> yetist: 看下有個類似Xorg :0或者X :0的, 寫下
<larry1> myke2: 是和我说么?
<myke2> larry1: 什麽root ... X(或者Xorg)
<myke2> larry1: yes
<myke2> yetist: 發錯了
<larry1> myke2: root后面的那一行有 Xorg :0 -br -verbose......
<myke2> larry1: 在終端下sudo xterm -fg white -bg black -fa default -display :0 &試試
<myke2> larry1: 最後&去掉
<larry1> 好
<jyf1987> roylez_: 好了
<roylez_> jyf1987: 我宁可转去wmfs
<jyf1987> roylez_: 额
<larry1> myke2: 不行啊
<myke2> larry1: 還是說:0無效?
<myke2> larry1: 提示什麽
<larry1> myke2: can't open display: %s
<myke2> yetist: 搞不懂他的電腦怎麽回事, 怎麽會提示出%s的
<yetist> myke2: 很正常，我之前这样也没能启动成功
<myke2> larry1: 什麽操作系統? archlinux?
<yetist> myke2: 后来用xinit成功了，发现gnome-shell出错，原因和翻译有关。
<larry1> myke2: 是啊,用的是archlinux
<yetist> myke2: 修改了js代码后，重新编译了ibus支持gtk3,现在就在gnome3下
<yetist> larry1: 我也是arch
<myke2> larry1: 這樣, X :1 &
<myke2> yetist: 你是說ArchWiki有誤?
<yetist> myke2: 我没说啊
<myke2> yetist: 那哪裏翻譯錯誤
<yetist> myke2: 不知道，没看过
<myke2> larry1: 然後CTRL-ALT-F8看下, X是否啟動
<larry1> myke2: Failed to load module "fbdev"
<myke2> larry1: 這個無所謂
<myke2> larry1: 看下C-A-F8是否ok
<larry1> myke2: 好
<larry1> myke2: 好像不行,
<larry1> myke2: 一片漆黑
<myke2> larry1: 應該就是黑的
<myke2> larry1: 但是可以看出區別
<myke2> larry1: 左上角是否有一個_在閃爍?
<znmilan> 现在源里推送了ATI的闭源驱动了？
<larry1> myke2: 没有啊
<myke2> larry1: 沒有就對了
<larry1> f9的有
<larry1> myke2: f9的有
<myke2> larry1: 然後在tty1中, xterm -fg white -bg black -fa default -display :1 &
<myke2> larry1: 我就說F8
<larry1> 有了
<larry1> myke2:
<yetist> myke2: 你是说http://www.linux-wiki.cn/wiki/GNOME_3安装配置与使用 wiki吧？
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3安装配置与使用 - Linux Wiki
<myke2> yetist: 你剛才說翻譯有誤, 我以為你說的是arch wiki
<myke2> larry1: 然後做你要做的事情吧
<yetist> myke2: 我没说过翻译有误啊，那是你说的
<myke2> 13:36:13      yetist | myke2: 后来用xinit成功了，发现gnome-shell出错，原因和翻译有关。
<myke2> 13:36:13      yetist | myke2: # # # xinit# # # , # # gnome-shell# # , # # # # # # # #
<larry1> myke2:
<myke2> 13:36:13      yetist | myke2: # # # xinit# # # , # # gnome-shell# # , # # # # # # # #
<larry1> myke2: ok.谢了
<myke2> 13:36:13      yetist | myke2: # # # xinit# # # , # # gnome-shell# # , # # # # # # # #
<myke2> 13:36:13      yetist | myke2: # # # xinit# # # , # # gnome-shell# # , # # # # # # # #
<^k^> myke2: .. ..
<myke2> yetist | myke2: 后来用xinit成功了，发现gnome-shell出错，原因和翻译有关。
<yetist> myke2: 我是说gnome-shell的中文翻译和js代码有点问题
<yetist> myke2: 导致启动出错
<larry1> yetist: 我试了下 gnome-shell 提示有JS ERROR
<yetist> larry1: 看看提示
<myke2> larry1: 把~/.xinitrc刪除
<larry1> myke2: 好的
<myke2> yetist: gnome 3 有什麽好
<yetist> myke2: gnome3不好
<yetist> myke2: 硬件配置低的话还是玩的不爽，在我这里要进忘了调频，一会儿cpu过热就自动关机了
<myke2> yetist: 吾人早就把gnome扔給親愛的pacman -R了
<larry1> myke2: 你现在用哪一种tiling wm啊
<myke2> larry1: 慚愧, awesome很少tiling
<caleb-> 不是默认就 tiling?
<fanzeyi> myke2: 为什么说很少tiling ?
<lvlingli> awesome默认不平铺的
<fanzeyi> 改下默认设置么
<znmilan> 我昨天被推了啊
<znmilan> 有了ATI的CCC
<myke2> fanzeyi: 我很少用tiling
<znmilan> 我是CN99的源
<fanzeyi> myk2: 为啥不用 = =多好用
<myke2> fanzeyi: 不熟悉
<fanzeyi> myke2: 额  我现在一直苦恼tiling的时候gvim对不齐...
<myke2> fanzeyi: gvim?
<fanzeyi> myke2: vim的gtk版
<fanzeyi> myke2: 就是有实体的vim..不是存活于终端里面的vim...
<myke2> fanzeyi: 是graphical還是gtk? 我一直理解為graphical, 覺得g沒什麽用
<fanzeyi> GUI vim
<fanzeyi> myke2: gvim means vim in GUI mode
<myke2> fanzeyi: 就是graphical咯
<fanzeyi> myke2: 恩……我错了
<jyf1987> fanzeyi: gvim除了可以共享剪贴板 没啥好处了
<myke2> jyf1987: vim也可以共享剪贴板(好像XClipboard), 编译参数--with-X好像
<fanzeyi> jyf1987: 配色上面比vim好……
<caleb-> 终端里也有实体啊
<fanzeyi> caleb-: 我得意思是说 不依赖于其他的东西……
<caleb-> 终端也可以用剪贴板吧
<myke2> 依赖于X至少
<myke2> caleb-: 要重新编译, 默认的是--with-X=no
<jyf1987> myke2: 是么
<jyf1987> fanzeyi: 你在x里跑 配色还不是差不多
<ofan> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1938c8dc82938fac34fc94f7ec0263c2009b53ee&dn=OReilly%5FBooks%5FCollection.7z
<ofan> 3G+ OReily图书
<fanzeyi> 哎 问问 怎么通过SSH代理链接另外的SSH...
<ofan> fanzeyi: -L 和 -R这两个选项 看看
<fanzeyi> ofan: thx~
<myke2> jyf1987: 一直都是用gvim包里面的vim, 有次脑子发抽, 想看看怎么回事, 从abs编译vim, 我把--with-X=no改成yes, 然后只编译vim, 就ok了.
<Lavande> 手里两个ssh今天速度都狂慢
<Lavande> nnnnnd
<caleb-> 受日本影響啦
<jyf1987> myke2: 恩 自然是用那个
<jyf1987> 哪个国外的ssh速度还行的？
<Lavande> 唉。。。
<jyf1987> 我想弄一个 写代码用
<Lavande> 输入个命令都要半天
<caleb-> 写代码为毛要 ssh?
<BigOne> 各位，有什么办法在openbox里设置ICON呢？程序运行时的ICON
<ilinux> 请问有人对testdisk熟悉吗？
<myke2> tracepath和traceroute什么区别
<larry1> yetist: JS ERROR: !!!   Exception was: Error: Requiring GLib, version none:....这个问题怎么解决啊?
<NoIE> 咱们的论坛由没有 Telnet 端？
<larry1> yetist: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-shell-list/2010-November/msg00024.html 和这个问题是一样的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Error Starting Gnome shell
<myke2> larry1: 先找个wm代替下, 如openbox, 至少能用用.
<larry1> myke2: wm我倒是有的,只是想把这个问题搞定了
<yetist> larry1: 你的glib版本不对啊
<larry1> yetist: 要用哪个版本啊?
<yetist> larry1: 2.28.2-1
<caleb-> NoIE: 正常的管理员都不会开 telnet 服务的
<larry1> yetist: glib2-2.28.2-1?
<yetist> larry1: 是的
<larry1> yetist: 我刚装上了,
<yetist> larry1: 好，那可以测试一下glib是否正常了，有gjs命令没有？
<larry1> 有
<larry1> yetist: 有啊.要怎么测试?
<yetist> larry1: 写个js文件，然后使用gjs-console xx.js运行
<larry1> yetist: 晕.js文件要怎么写啊
<yetist> larry1: 内容写两行：const GLib = imports.gi.GLib;print(GLib.getenv("HOME"));
<larry1> yetist: ok
<yetist> larry1: 如果能输入你的HOME变量就说明glib2是ok的，然后重新进行gnome-shell调试，看还有什么错误，再一一排错
<larry1> yetist: 看来是不对的,报错了
<yetist> larry1: 好，看下错误
<larry1> yetist: arch下,直接 pacman -S glib2 不行么?
<larry1> yetist: 错误和刚才给你看的是一样的
<yetist> larry1: 好
<yetist> larry1: gobject-introspection 版本　　版本　　　： 0.10.4-1
<yetist> larry1: 装上
<larry1> yetist: 哦,好
<myke2> 折腾
<larry1> yetist: ok,现在错误变成 Clutter了
<yetist> larry1: 很好
<yetist> larry1: 是不是类似Requiring Clutter...之类的？
<larry1> yetist: 是的啊
<myke2> MaskRay: poj 3580
<yetist> clutter 1.6.8-1装上 larry1
<nsdy> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx今天一天连不上gmail..................
<larry1> yetist: 已经有了
<nsdy> 邮件都没有办法查看.... 这日子没法过了
<yetist> larry1: 那我要看报错，给我贴到网上
<larry1> yetist: 有这样一句:Typelib file for namespace 'PangoFT2', version '1.0' not found
<yetist> larry1: 好，错误就是它了
<yetist> larry1: pango 1.28.3-1
<yetist> larry1: 装了吗？xx.js脚本能运行了吗？
<larry1> yetist: pango ok,可是现在又说 要 gdk 3.0
<caleb-> larry1: 哪弄来的 gnome-shell?
<larry1> yetist: .js已经没有问题了
<yetist> larry1: 操，你呀怎么装的gnome-shell
<yetist> larry1: 你是arch吧？先pacman -Syu一下吧
<larry1> caleb-: 我用的archlinux下, 的gnome-unstable
<caleb-> 为毛没把依赖自动解决…
<larry1> yetist: 哈哈,我就是下午 pacman -Syu的
<caleb-> 诡异的系统
<yetist> larry1: pacman -S gtk3弄上去，gdk 3.0就ok了
<yetist> larry1: 然后再去调试gnome-shell，看还有没有错
<larry1> yetist: 好了.那个gkbd是哪个包的,不要生气中啊
<yetist> larry1: 没有啊，gkbd是什么，你拼错了吧？
<larry1> yetist: 没有拼错,我看了好几眼,我再看看
<yetist> larry1: 好了就好，然后你需要编译一下ibus，打开--enable-gtk3，这样才能在gtk3程序中输入汉字
<larry1> yetist: ok.3q
<yetist> larry1: 别忘记最后使用gtk-query-immodule-3.0 --update-cache更新一下
<BigOne> 这里有人在用fvwm么？
<myke2> BigOne: iGoogle
<gebjgd> 用过
<BigOne> gebjgd: 感觉如何？
<gebjgd> 谁现在在用vnc访问winxp home？
<myke2> gebjgd: 清楚fcitx-sunpinyin如何弄希腊字母以及数学符号?
<ianp-mac> 沒用
<gebjgd> myke2, 我用latex，没有这个问题
<BigOne> gebjgd: 你为什么不直接用远程协助访问？
<gebjgd> BigOne, how？
<BigOne> gebjgd: 我看一下我的配置文件
<gebjgd> BigOne, fvwm慢
<gebjgd> BigOne, xp home可以？
<myke2> gebjgd: 我说在文本文件里面要输入希腊字母或者数学符号
<gebjgd> BigOne, rdesktop似乎不行
<myke2> gebjgd: 清楚sunpinyin如何弄转码么?
<gebjgd> myke2, 为什么不用latex
<myke2> gebjgd: 不是到处都能latex的
<BigOne> gebjgd: 你用rdesktop 就行了。
<gebjgd> myke2, 我都不用sunpinyin.只用fcitx
<gebjgd> BigOne, home版可以？
<BigOne> gebjgd: 应该也可以吧。
<myke2> gebjgd: 只是fcitx支持的,pySym.db什么的
<myke2> gebjgd: 每次要C-S切换到拼音以及sunpinyin, 很饭
<gebjgd> myke2, 没弄过。数学符号公式直接latex
<BigOne> gebjgd: 另外，fvwm应该不会很慢吧。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 比openbox慢
<gebjgd> BigOne, 我看了网上说的。home不支持rdesktop访问
<gebjgd> BigOne, 所以用的vnc
<gebjgd> BigOne, 但是链接不上
<larry1> yetist: 搞定了,谢谢了.我知道原因了,之前我用yaour装过一次,有些依赖的包就用*.dev的了,所以会有问题
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你又在造谣呢
<BigOne> gebjgd: 那我就不知道了，我使用下来发现都差不多。fvwm配置强悍一点，内存占用小一点。毕竟xml的解析还是需要一些资源的。
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 好久不见
<myke2> gebjgd: 比如要输入alpha仅此, latex不能搞出纯文本的吧? 而且我正好要输入, 懒得开vim写latex了
<iGoogle> 没多久吧
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 怎么访问xp home？
<BigOne> gebjgd: 你xp下是不是开着防火墙？另外，默认情况下xp是没有vnc支持的。
<iGoogle> 开ftp
<myke2> BigOne: XP Home怎么弄vnc
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你们那个超级计算机你有使用权限么
<iGoogle> winvnc
<BigOne> iGoogle: 你fvwm怎么记住窗口的默认大小？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 我都上班了
<iGoogle> 记不住
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 还超级计算机呢
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 弄了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 上班的地方不也有么
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 开了服务了
<iGoogle> 那没啥了
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 公司是做linux c/c++控制的
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 为什么连接不上
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额
<iGoogle> 看提示嘛
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 没有提示。。。
<iGoogle> @
<iGoogle> 总有一句吧
<BigOne> myke2: http://www.tightvnc.com/
<BigOne> myke2: 装个VNC软件就能搞定了。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 考。果然是防火墙
<myke2> BigOne: windows那个远程服务是不是叫做vnc
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 行了。搞定了，我测试看看速度
<iGoogle> 16色。远程的话
<BigOne> myke2: 不是～。那个远程协助，对于xp来说，同时只能有一个人登录。如果远程登录的话，当前用户会被注销。
<myke2> BigOne: 恩, 就是那个
<BigOne> gebjgd: 你算运气好的。我还遇到过由于垃圾360造成更莫名其妙的问题。
<myke2> BigOne: 360不错啊, "安全"卫士
<BigOne> myke2: 是啊。“安全”卫士。
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 慢阿
<gebjgd> BigOne, 而且home版的不支持rdesktop
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 都说了。16色先
<BigOne> gebjgd: HOME版没说过，pro和win server2003试过。
<myke2> BigOne: 还有什么"360杀毒"
<gebjgd> BigOne, 正版的xp，所以home版的
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 我试试看
<BigOne> gebjgd: 单位的～
<gebjgd> BigOne, 我说的是家里的
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 还是慢
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 估计是无线网络的原因
<iGoogle> 你高级。无线本来就慢。还vnc
<iGoogle> 你ssh吧
<BigOne> gebjgd: 无限网络可以看成是集线器
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 算了。就是为了试试看。还是2台一起用
<iGoogle> 局域网？用ftp嘛
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 不是为了共享文件
<iGoogle> 用avahi
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> 截图算了。
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 。。。。。
<iGoogle> irc都流行截图。lol
<huangg> lol
<huangg> ...
<tusooa> ls
<Lavande> ls:  command not found
<myke2> dir
<pocoyo> ls
<Cherish> 问下，Ubuntu10.10，在内核启动项后面加init=/sbin/init和不加有什么区别？求帮推！谢谢！
<caleb-> Cherish: 没区别
<Cherish> cdaleb-: 有区别啊，如果我不用/sbin/init系统在启动apache的时候就会卡在那
<caleb-> Cherish: 可能默认的 runlevel 不同
<tusooa> ls
<Cherish> caleb-: 我看了，runlevel相同
 * caleb- kick ubuntu
<lolicon> ..
<leaveboy> 。。
<caleb-> ○○
<aminixfan> chromium是由社区志愿者开发还是由Google开发的？作为用户有没有可能要求feature？
<caleb-> aminixfan: 号称是社区，实际是 google 99% 掌控
<caleb-> aminixfan: 当然可以要求feature, 但 google 不一定会理你
<caleb-> 范例：google 擅自移除 http:// 被骂翻了，但仍执迷不悟
<aminixfan> caleb-: 想寻找一款WebKit引擎的，由社区主导的，比较活跃的，跨平台的浏览器，可有推荐？
<myke2> RavenChan: http://poj.org/problem?id=3580 的数据是否有
<caleb-> aminixfan: 多半都是 one man project
<caleb-> aminixfan: 用 webkit 的不少，自己挑个喜欢的，再不然就自己写了
<aminixfan> caleb-: :-(
<myke2> aminixfan: cream-browser, uzbl-browser
<aminixfan> caleb-: 呵呵 那还是用chromium吧，之前试过midori，它的win32版对中文支持很不好
<aminixfan> myke2: 谢谢推荐，看了下这两个我很喜欢
<myke2> aminixfan: 还可以, 不过明显不如FireFox
<leaveboy> hehe
<aminixfan> myke2: 我一直觉得为什么ff不在出厂前把优化做好，功能搞完善呢，比如说：ff到4.0还没有邮件菜单打开非超链接选中网址的功能，而且启动还是比较慢
<aminixfan> sorry，是右键菜单
<caleb-> aminixfan: 那种功能用 插件/扩展 就好了
<myke2> aminixfan: 邮件菜单?
<aminixfan> myke2: 是“右键菜单”
<myke2> aminixfan: 进入Visual Mode, 选上之后y, 然后进入Normal mode, 输入t S-Ins即可
<ilinux> leaveboy, 在吗？
<aminixfan> myke2: 哦 你说的是vimpertor吧
<leaveboy> ??
<leaveboy> ilinux: 在
<ilinux> 我昨天用testdisk恢复了那俩文件
<leaveboy> ilinux: 恭喜
<ilinux> leaveboy, 但是testdisk不能恢复ext3和ext4文件系统上的数据
<ilinux> leaveboy, 谢谢！
<aminixfan> 我觉得ff的gecko引擎的陈旧包袱太重了，不进行彻底的改革或者换引擎很难跟的上潮流
<imadper> roylez: 主席，为啥在别的wm下，文字什么的显得很模糊。在gnome下面就没事呢？
<roylez_> 不知道，什么是gnome
<tusooa> ...
<imadper> roylez_: 就是，默认的wm..
<myke2> imadper: gnome不是wm
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 大家好， 问一下从哪能下到gnome整套的主题啊， 怎么下到的都是分开的啊， 有什么按钮， 边框什么的， 我想下个整套的～～
<pocoyo> PSWZ-ZhangY: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<imadper> myke2: 是吗？那是啥？
<imadper> myke2: we？
<imadper> myke2: 桌面环境？
<myke2> imadper: yes, de
<imadper> myke2: 好`那为啥我用别的wm的时候，文字神马的很模糊呢？
<imadper> myke2: 用默认的wm就没这情况...
<myke2> imadper: 很久没用gnome不清楚
<myke2> MaskRay: 做过http://poj.org/problem?id=3580么
<aminixfan> 为什么很多嵌入式开发版都自带9.04系统呢，是不是那个版本很稳定呢
<leaveboy> hehe
<lolicon> imadper: 你撸管过多。。。
<BigOne> 不知道日本靠我们哪个沿海城市比较近。
<karpar> BigOne: 难道不是台湾?
<BigOne> karpar: 感觉是不是现在应该站在岸边。看看会不会冲些日系美女过来，缓解一下大陆的婚姻压力～
<karpar> BigOne: 呵呵，您是腾讯邮箱漂流瓶玩多了吧
<imadper> lolicon: ................
<gebjgd> BigOne, 去海边为了拣日本女优
<gebjgd> BigOne, ？
<BigOne> gebjgd: 不随便你怎么理解啊
<lolicon> 奸尸。。。。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 什么随便？
<lolicon> 重口味 ==
<BigOne> lolicon: 你～～，我无语。
<BigOne> gebjgd: 我说缓解，又没说一定是漂女优。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 我很赞同你的想法
<BigOne> gebjgd: 但那只是梦想～，现实中没那么美好。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 已婚人士表示压力不大
<BigOne> gebjgd: “五子”你现在实现几个？
<BigOne> gebjgd: 票子，房子，车子，娘子，儿子
<gebjgd> BigOne, 不在天朝
<gebjgd> BigOne, 压力不大
<BigOne> gebjgd: 幸福的娃，那你是在哪个时区？
<gebjgd> BigOne, 东1
<BigOne> 哦～～，很不错。
<alvin_rxg> 为什么 “儿子” 也要实现？
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 为了让“五子”追求，能“可持续发展”
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 还好这边女性数量无限接近0，不然你麻烦了
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 所以，我一直都觉得，情报的事先收集很重要。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<leaveboy> 好哦好哦
<gebjgd> BigOne, 还可持续发展。算了把
<BigOne> gebjgd: 头可断，血可流。“五子”旗帜不能倒。
<redmorning> BigOne: 结婚后立刻要了孩子的——现在都很后悔，遇到好多对这样的了。
<BigOne> redmorning: 那你想多久以后要呢？
<BigOne> redmorning: 而且，太晚要的话，女性的生育风险很大的。
<redmorning> BigOne: 我在庙里修行，估计以后能成高僧。
<gebjgd> BigOne, 等你40的时候再找22岁的不就行了
<huangg>   gebjgd 又见骚哥在传教
<myke2> redmorning: ...
<Jagdwurst> huangg: 是LG哥
<huangg> Jagdwurst: lg=?
<BigOne> gebjgd: 其实，你这想法，从某种角度上，很“BT”。想一下，你18岁的时候，和一个刚出生的婴儿～～
<gebjgd> BigOne, 萝莉控路过
<huangg> BigOne: 想象一下你1岁的时候跟1岁的娃...
<Jagdwurst> BigOne: 想像一下你99岁的时候和99岁的骷髅
<leaveboy> :-)
<lolicon> gebjgd: ..
<hymnusalae> 你們這理解能力太強了。
<gebjgd> 所以说还是irc给力
<redmorning> hymnusalae: 估计他们是根据自己的年龄算的，跟比自己小多少岁，这样算的。
<hymnusalae> redmorning, ……
<knownbad> 为何不说是十八岁起等了十八年呢？
<huangg> knownbad: 男人嘛,都喜欢 女人永远都是十八岁的
<huangg> 水灵灵都
<hymnusalae> ……
<knownbad> 这太痴情了
<hymnusalae> 這太無聊了。
<hymnusalae> 這是一個攪基的年代，還有人在這YY女性……
<lolicon> 紫苑什么的才是正道啊
<knownbad> 我就是那个BT的家伙
<lolicon> 永远的十二岁
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下从哪能下到gnome整套的主题啊， 怎么下到的都是分开的啊， 有什么按钮， 边框什么的， 我想下个整套的～～
<imadper> lolicon: 紫苑不是用来沉默的嘛？
<erdosjiang> 如何让compiz动画屏蔽ibus输入框？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> erdosjiang: 什么意思～～
<hymnusalae> imadper, +1
<redmorning> hymnusalae: 学校内网发电影时，男 同、女 同从来不禁的，还附带聊天群，三 及，A片往死里禁。
<hymnusalae> imadper, 還加攻速，智力向dps裝。
<imadper> hymnusalae: 嗯
<gebjgd> win上的pidgin可以语音么——
<gebjgd> ？
<hymnusalae> redmorning, 你們學校很開放。不錯。
<imadper> hymnusalae: 现在小骷髅都喜欢紫苑
<hymnusalae> PSWZ-ZhangY, www.gnome-look.org 上有些能放一起。比如當年有個黑色的主題，我想不起名字，多年不用 Gnome 了。
<lolicon> 还没有空玩啊啊啊啊啊！！！
<knownbad> gebjgd: 可以
<hymnusalae> imadper, 我1年沒有玩 DotA 了，我玩的時候已經都喜歡出紫苑了。
<hymnusalae> imadper, 有紫苑 MKB 就死不了了。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦， 谢了啊， 我知道这个网站， 就是不知道有没有已经做好的整套的～～
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 一直对gnome的窗口边框非常有怨念～～太窄了
<hymnusalae> PSWZ-ZhangY, 那個就很無奈了。
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 怎麽沒有空？
<lolicon> hymnusalae: ~.~
<PSWZ-ZhangY> :-)
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没找到阿
<knownbad> 以前试过gtalk.
<knownbad> 忘了有什么需要的设定
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我说的是win上的pidgin
<knownbad> 是啊
<armydaleks> wenquan yi micro hei mono 字体多好看啊！
<imadper> hymnusalae: 嗯，不过很早之前，小骷髅都是出金箍棒的
<hymnusalae> imadper, 現在也出，先紫苑，再出個MKB就很快了。
<lemonhall_> KINDEL3........
<dream1986> 不玩war3 rpg地图……
<lemonhall_> 决定去弄一个？是不是有些脑袋热？
<barcastar> hello
<^k^> barcastar, 好  ㍩ 
<barcastar> 你会安装skype吗？
<dream1986> 源里不是有现成的skype吗
<shean> ubuntu-tweak里也有
<barcastar> 貌似……我再试试吧
<Lavande> 源里的版本会偷窥隐私吗？
<nsdy> 现在一块希捷1T的硬盘大约多少钱?
<imugoubuntu> 问个问题，Ubuntu下 屏幕缩放，除了win + 鼠标中键外， 能否使用键盘实现？
<barcastar> lavande 关键我现在那个都不会
<imugoubuntu> 我有数字键盘区域，可以用Ctrl
<barcastar> tweak的话，是在软件中心找吗？
<imugoubuntu> Ctrl+Shift+NumLock使数字键盘 控制鼠标， 当用点击*后，再同时按WIN + +键 就能放大屏幕，但是没法缩小。
<dream1986> barcastar: tweak到baidu搜索一下就有了
<dream1986> 直接用源里的就好了
<dream1986> barcastar: 是用ubuntu吧，直接到软件中心搜skype就好了
<barcastar> dream1986：那里只能找到“使用此源” --- 我是用的ubuntu
<barcastar> dream1986 但是在“使用此源”的时候，出现两个进度，而且都没有进展
<barcastar> 哎呀，怎么想用个skype就这么费劲呢？
<NoIE> barcastar: 试试使用 ubuntu-tweak。
<dream1986> barcastar: 在软件中心中点编辑-软件源－其他软件，然后打勾
<barcastar> NoIE: 我在tweak里找不到skype了……上次还看见的
<NoIE> barcastar: 再试试，的确有。
<dream1986> 然后再到软件中心中搜skype
<dream1986> tweak也是装的源中的
<barcastar> 我在论坛里发过一个帖子是问这个事儿的，哪位大侠抽点时间看一下？我可给网址
<barcastar> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=319569
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 新手级别，请教个问题，因为我好想装skype啊
<dream1986> barcastar: 照我上面的把源加上就可以从软件中心装了
<barcastar> 就是那个帖子
<barcastar> 我在一个 ‘国际化软件’ 的分类下找到有skype --- respository for skype (stable)
<barcastar> 哪位大侠看了我的帖子吗？
<NoIE> barcastar: 现在你卡在哪儿了？
<barcastar> 我现在tweak都打不开了……
<barcastar> 倒是出个更新管理器……按章系统更新……
<NoIE> barcastar: 有什么提示？
<NoIE> 更新和安装不能同时进行。
<NoIE> 等系统更新完了就好了。
<barcastar> NoIE: 没有提示，就是tweak打开一片灰色……
<cfy> e-
<barcastar> ^_^我知道了，刚才有个tweak的进程还在运行，结束进程就好了
<barcastar> NoIE: 你的意思是用不着  新立得？
<NoIE> barcastar: 我觉得，新立得比较复杂。
<barcastar> 好，tweak里的skype源已经启用，我到软件中心看一下
<hv54> clear
<NoIE> barcastar: 可以直接在 tweak 中安装。
<barcastar> 哦，刚看到，好象是的，但是我的软件中心的已经开始安装了……就哪儿吧，我静等结果……
<barcastar> 谢谢啊
<barcastar> 灯会了
<hv54> 神马？
<NoIE> http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=1099269201
<NoIE> 这个怎么样？我的鼠标指针已经指向“购买”按钮了。
<Lavande> 爱国者质量好么？
<NoIE> Lavande: 不知道，所以我想问问大家。
<dream1986> NoIE: 贵了，容量也不需要这么大，50－90左右就差不多了
<Lavande> 呵呵，我没用过，不过4G的mp3这个价格倒是蛮便宜的
<NoIE> dream1986: 真的？
<Lavande> 汗。。。是吗。。。
<Lavande> 嗯，不过的确，买mp3要看个人听音乐的习惯的
<NoIE> dream1986: 我想买一个容量稍稍大一点的，可以当U盘应急用。
<dream1986> 单独买个U盘吧
<NoIE> dream1986: 太累赘。
<NoIE> http://product.dangdang.com/Product.aspx?product_id=60019590
<NoIE> 这个怎么样？liunx牌的。
<hv54> linux牌的？？
<Lavande> liunx六虹
<hv54> 是神马？
<Lavande> 看成了linux
<NoIE> 我也是。。。
<hv54> 哦哦，我也看成linux了
<Lavande> 你是用来听歌还是当U盘的呃。。
<nsdy> debian squeeze源里面没有iptables。。。。。。。。。
<NoIE> Lavande: 两用。
<nsdy> 杯具
<hv54> 我就联想了，感觉还行
<Lavande> NoIE: 两用的话就买个简单的嘛，便宜点的
<NoIE> Lavande: 好的，
<hv54> 索尼？？
<NoIE> 但是我想要一个寿命长的。
<Lavande> NoIE: 反正U盘的话寿命也不会太长，不过大多时候是莫名失踪的，不是坏掉，呵呵
<dream1986> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3974104622
<NoIE> 我家的U盘都用上十年八年的。
<NoIE> dream1986: 淘宝？，我有点害怕。
<NoIE> dream1986: 这个的容量是那个爱国者202的一半。
<dream1986> 我一般都在淘宝买，到现在还没出问题
<hv54> 这不是 mp3吗？
<hv54> 建议买台电，播放时间超强，我的能达到70个小时，音质也不错
<NoIE> dream1986: 而且我想要USB接口直接安在MP3上的，我家的数据线老是丢。
<nsdy> 用ubuntu或fedora的兄弟 帮忙看看系统自带的那个防火墙叫啥？  谢谢了  就在 系统----系统管理里面
<shean> 没有……
<dream1986> nsdy: ubuntu没自带防火墙，
<Lavande> nsdy: 没有，我的是firestarter，自己装的。。
<hv54> 我的mint自带了，呵呵，但是不会配置
<dream1986> 设置简单的用 gufw
<hv54> ubuntu貌似没有防火墙
<NoIE> hv54: http://product.dangdang.com/Product.aspx?product_id=400825611
<barcastar> 进度在走，但是好慢啊，一共27M吧？我都快吃完饭了，才装了一半……
<NoIE> 这个行吗？
<nsdy> <dream1986><Lavande>谢了兄弟
<Lavande> nsdy: 不客气
<hv54> 不是这个
<hv54> 这个不好
<hv54> 我给你搜搜
<NoIE> hv54: 我想要一个U盘式的。
<NoIE> 就是USB接口直接安装在MP3上的那种。
<hv54> 是这个http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=1086514402&ref=search-2-mall
<NoIE> 70小时。。。
<hv54> 2G内存，最常能连续播放70小时
<NoIE> hv54: 的确不错，功能很多。
<dream1986> NoIE: 要直插式的就选你一开始说的那个吧
<hv54> 最少也能播放个60来小时
<hv54> 自带收音机
<hv54> 值得一提的是解码非常好，就是没有外放功能
<dream1986> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4135844137
<NoIE> 呵呵。
<hv54> 没带充电器
<dream1986> 刚刚找到这个
<hv54> 只有数据线和耳机
<hv54> 噢，降价了，我前年卖得2G的是199
<hv54> 4G现在的才是170多了，
<dream1986> 个人还是不喜欢这种，那种mini的mp3不是不错吗，
<NoIE> 都无所谓，我想买个直插式的。
<NoIE> mp3丢个帽倒是无所谓，数据线丢了就虾米了。
<hv54> 那你直接买个U盘得了，反正有不是很贵的
<NoIE> hv54: 我的U盘用的时候不多。
<dream1986> 线现在都是通用的，丢了重新买根线就行了
<hv54> 买MP3就看的是音效，其他都是浮云
<NoIE> dream1986: 不是，我是说，正需要用的时候线突然找不着了。
<dream1986> 哦
<dream1986> 要音质，没大几百是搞不定的，一台不错的mp3，还要一个不错的耳机
<NoIE> 不要啊。。。
<NoIE> 我可以在脑內美化音质。
<dream1986> 我平常就在电脑上听听，要不就在手机上听
<caleb-> mp3 还要音质…
<hv54> 那个原配的耳机不错的
<NoIE> dream1986: 我的手机比转头强点有限。
<NoIE> 砖头
<hv54> 就是坏了配个原配的比较贵，我配了个 要了50大米
<dream1986> NoIE: 和我以前一样，我以前用的手机是搞活动5毛钱买来的，前年才换的
<hv54> 5毛钱？
<dream1986> 是啊，搞活动的
<dream1986> 就一黑屏手机，用了好几年了
<huangg> dream1986: 什么活动这么给力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你又跑去用debian了？
<alvin_rxg> mei
<NoIE> http://product.dangdang.com/Product.aspx?product_id=1131395401
<NoIE> 我有点想要这个，这个虽然不好，但是符合我的要求。
<NoIE> 还支持 TF 卡。
<bao_> 这个和淘宝网有区别吗
<dream1986> 我刚刚不是发过这个吗
<NoIE> 我妈妈不让我在淘宝上买东西。
<NoIE> dream1986: 如果那家店是你家的，我就去买。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 你妈妈让你找女友了么？
<dream1986> 我搜的
<barcastar> ubuntu里的skype应该是不能视频聊天的吧？
<gebjgd> barcastar, 为什么不能
<NoIE> gebjgd: 没有，不过曾经带着我去相亲。
<dream1986> barcastar: 能，我试过
<gebjgd> NoIE,相到了么——
<NoIE> 我乱说的。
<barcastar> dream 我没见写着  视频  二字  啊
<gebjgd> NoIE, 我乱问的
<dream1986> 先打开聊天窗口，然后下面有几个小图标，其中一个就是视频
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从hardware-versender.de上买了tplink的无线网卡，算上运费10.29
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, saturn最便宜的。20
<alvin_rxg> o_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太假了
<barcastar> 是不是还得升级一下才行啊？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 正常
<dream1986> 不要
<barcastar> 我没见到视频按钮，只有表情
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux直接上
<alvin_rxg> o
<dream1986> 有的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超爽
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 150mbps的
<barcastar> dream  而且也没有“设置选项”……啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 运营商给了这么大的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 150mbps?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<barcastar> skype的升级在哪儿进行啊？
<dream1986> barcastar: 是点呼叫联系人那个
<barcastar> dream，能配合我试一下吗？
<dream1986> mengfei52306 加这个
<hv54> skype花费贵不？
<dream1986> 只用免费的
<dream1986> 不花钱
<hv54> 免费？？？
<hv54> 不会吧？
<NoIE> 打固定电话花钱。
<dream1986> 不打电话就行了
<barcastar> 我加你了
<dream1986> 重新加一下
<hv54> 就是打手机电话，
<barcastar> 说你已经在我联系人中了……
<hv54> linux也有skype吗？
<NoIE> 有
<dream1986> 点我后面那个“呼叫联系人”
<hv54> 我找找
<dream1986> 看到了吧
<dream1986> 小图标最后一个就是
<barcastar> 哦，但是没看到你……:-)
<barcastar> 但是这个只有通话开始以后才出现是吧？
<dream1986> 我没连摄像头
<dream1986> 是的
<barcastar> 我再试一下啊
<barcastar> ok
<barcastar> 多谢了
<dream1986> 不客气
<barcastar> 可是我还有一个问题，:-)，将来skype要升级怎么搞呢？
<hv54> 没找到
<dream1986> 系统自动升级
<NoIE> barcastar: 和 ubuntu 下的其他软件一样。
<barcastar> 系统会提示？
<NoIE> 会
<barcastar> 哦，“更新管理器”是吧？
<dream1986> 是的
<barcastar> 太帅了！！！明白了！！！
<barcastar> 今天很有收获！！！
<barcastar> 多谢！
<barcastar> 多谢各位！尤其是dream1986，还和我实战演练!
<hv54> 吃饭了，886
<hv54> exit
<barcastar> 咱们这个聊天叫什么来着？
<barcastar> ICR？
<barcastar> IRC？
<barcastar> CIR？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没上gnome3？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<myke2> MaskRay: 在?
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: http://poj.org/problem?id=3580 过了么
<MaskRay> myke2: 过了
<myke2> MaskRay: code
<Cherish> 有高手再不？
<Moxisi> 我发誓不再装UBUNTU了，晕，驱动太难找了
<Cherish> 驱动难找？没道理啊
<myke2> ofan: 40/min是不是就是找到第40个min
<myke2> ofan: 在vim
<leaveboy> c ~''''''?
<Moxisi> 今天够清静的...
<hymnusalae> myke2, 是，是第40個min
<NoIE> 最近的网络速度非常糟糕。
<Moxisi> 就是，老是掉线
<NoIE> 我下载德国之声的广播，通过自由门代理比直接下载速度还块。
<myke2> NoIE: 正常
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 正常。
<myke2> NoIE: 代理上欧美基本上都快些
<Xunrui>  ^k^. hi
<RavenChan> MaskRay, codejam是5月份吧？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这是什么？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, google codejam
<if_else> 各位兄台,使用那个命令查看 无线网卡的型号?谢谢
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你不知道= =？
<Xunrui> apt-get 好象是 apt的一个吧?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 听说过
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你要参加？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 今年有你在，我大概能弄到t-shirt...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 唔= =我目标很低吧...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 别高估我。。我比赛全凭运气，你先帮我想像发言稿什么的。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我从来没做过这种事啊 = =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: myke2 神牛啊
<myke2> RavenChan: 我觉得 MaskRay 一向是1AC的, 他代码里面没有任何调试痕迹
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 發言稿？你被采訪了？
<MaskRay> myke2: 为啥要有调试痕迹？
<myke2> MaskRay: 调试的多, 经常改来改去的看的出来的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 某不知名比赛发言稿。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 卡西欧中枪...
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如临时变量很多等等特征, 你代码里面没有.
<MaskRay> myke2: 我没在代码里加各种调试代码的习惯
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 所以你怎么调试的?
<myke2> MaskRay: 写的时候当然不加的, wa了就加了吧
<myke2> RavenChan: 不用调试所以......
<Lavande> 换了几个服务器，终于上来了
<Lavande> nnnnnd，今天网络抽风不成样子了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: gdb
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 有时候输出中间结果会比gdb好...
<myke2> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/352892
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这个啊，会写的，只是最后都会删掉的
<hymnusalae> 悲劇呀，ZFS 啟動失敗了。
<pocoyo> lainme:
<lainme> pocoyo: 什么事
<pocoyo> lainme: http://code.google.com/p/easyscripts/wiki/chsdir 这个怎么用不了？
<pocoyo> http://www.lainme.com/doku.php/blog/2011/03/%E7%BB%88%E7%AB%AF%E4%B8%8B%E7%9A%84%E6%8B%BC%E9%9F%B3%E8%A1%A5%E5%85%A8.
<lainme> pocoyo: 哪个版本的系统?
<myke2> hymnusalae: 刚才还想问你vim一个问题, 结果被我实验出来了
<pocoyo> lainme: debian testing.
<hymnusalae> myke2, 問我作什麽，這裏用 vim 的多呢》
<hymnusalae> myke2, 不過說說看吧，我對 vim 很不熟的說。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 答案就是:#,# w !wgetpaste -
<Lavande> pocoyo: 水牛好
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哦，我知道什麽意思了。
<MaskRay> myke2:  # 是干什么的？
<lainme> pocoyo: 太新了吧...那脚本只支持到10.10，可能相当于当前stable
<freetstar> 为什么ubuntu中文社区老师登录不上去，用户名和密码都是正确的
<myke2> MaskRay: 一般别人都用#代替数字的
<freetstar> 浏览器chromium10。
<RavenChan> myke2, 请用\d代替数字...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 那是什麽意思？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, \d 和數字有什麽必然聯系嗎？
<MaskRay> myke2:  如果要所有行呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对, 我的表示不是official的
<myke2> MaskRay: vim的help是[range]
<hymnusalae> myke2, official 的應該是？
<hymnusalae> ...
<pocoyo> lainme: 哦。 这testing也不算新。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 姐控早。
<lainme> pocoyo: 相对于这脚本来说，它更新很慢
<myke2> RavenChan: 表示不懂regular expression
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我發現一個很嚴重的問題。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, FreeBSD 好像是少見的幾個二進制包會比源代碼更新……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 比如？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 小圆寒蝉了....
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, GHC，我看Serverfault上說Package比Ports還新……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: serverfault 是什么？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 一個類似 StackOverflow 的 QA 網站。
<if_else> 各位兄台，安装 debian stable 后，使用 163 的源，修改为 testing 后，disc-upgrade 后，内核没怎么变
<if_else> ls
<hymnusalae> if_else, dist-upgrade?
<if_else> hymnusalae: 不好意思，手滑了
<hymnusalae> if_else, 是這個問題嗎？
<lainme> pocoyo: 我试着改一下，好像就是参考bash completion的相同函数写。过几天再说...
<rothsdad> tiling windows manager, 大家推荐一个吧
<myke2> rothsdad: awesome
<pocoyo> lainme: 我等你。
<if_else> 我不清楚，本想安装 testing 的u盘制作老是失败，
<if_else> hymnusalae: 你用的testing吗
<myke2> if_else: debian?
<rothsdad> myke2: i3怎样?
<myke2> rothsdad: 没用过, 不清楚, 你是说ion?
<if_else> myke2: 是的，现在内核版本是多少？谢谢
<rothsdad> myke2: 和awesome比起来
<rothsdad> 哦
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不，我不用 Debian
<myke2> rothsdad: 我这种Linux不懂的, 不会用非主流的
<hymnusalae> if_else, 不，我不用 Debian
<hymnusalae> ofan, 不好意思。
<if_else> 现在 debian testing 的内核版本是多少，希望兄台，提供一下，谢谢
<myke2> if_else: 我在squeeze成为stable之前从debian撤退了
<if_else> hymnusalae: 这样啊啊。还是谢谢了
<rothsdad> myke2: 恩，总之谢谢啦
<if_else> myke2: god
<myke2> rothsdad: 我认为用用主流的够了
<myke2> if_else: ?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我理解錯了。
<freetstar> ubuntu中文论坛怎么等不上去。。
<freetstar> username和password都正确
<freetstar> 。。。。。。。
<freetstar> anybody？
<caleb-> myke2: 一般认为 ubuntu 是非主流…
<yunfan> 话说 win nt是微内核 这么说世界还是微内核的阿
<myke2> caleb-: ?
<hymnusalae> myke2, caleb- 說你的主流的定義不明確。
<caleb-> yunfan: 不是 pure microkernel
<caleb-> 微内核优势之一就是不用常常重启…m$ 泪目
<caleb-> linux 现在有 ksplice, 但部份修正还是需要重启
<caleb-> win32 连安装 userspace 软件都要重启 <- 真是垃圾内核啊
<yunfan> caleb-: xp除了容易卡死 相比98 来说 蓝屏很少了 我这几年来就碰到2-3次而已
<caleb-> yunfan: 又不是只有蓝屏才要重启…
<yunfan> caleb-: 呵呵
<ofan> 装个360都得重启
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 原來他的意思是說Stable下的packages是最新的，直接用Release時候的packages舊的。port 那裏是動詞……
<myke2> caleb-: windows内核没你说的那么烂
<caleb-> uptime 达不到一年的都是垃圾内核
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 听不懂了。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我試驗完了和你說。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不是說uptime長了意味著管理員疏于管理嗎？
<myke2> caleb-: userspace的东西导致的重启都是软件自作主张重启的
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 哪听来的蠢话…
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 呃，好吧……
<gebjgd> arch的频道里面怎么老是这么点人
<gebjgd> arch党也不去挂着
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这里就是arch
<gebjgd> yunfan, 那得把频道名称改了
<myke2> caleb-: windows内核更新周期是多少
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看实质就行了
<NoIE> 什么时候微软缺钱了，什么时候更新。
<forensic> #ubuntu-hk 還一直沒人
<hymnusalae> NoIE +1
<caleb-> NoIE +1
<myke2> NoIE: caleb- 不是经常有Service Packs的么, 还有各种安全补丁, 不算内核更新么?
<NoIE> myke2: 不知道，我不是专业人士。
<NoIE> 印象中，linux内核每次从一个单数到另一个单数时，
<yunfan> 欧盟缺钱了就罚微软
<NoIE> 都会加入许多新的功能。
<ljf> ubuntu10.04下用gtkmm和glade编程。安装libgtksourceviewmm-2.0-dev之后在glade中会出现GtkSourceView，但是使用了这个widget的Gtkbuilder文件使用时出错：terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Gtk::BuilderError'。不使用这个widget的话就可以正常加载。这是怎么回事？
<myke2> NoIE: 那你评价m$的话是随口说的咯
<caleb-> myke2: service pack *不经常*, 而且要视为不同版本了
<NoIE> myke2: 我悔过。。。
<caleb-> myke2: 比如微软现在不支持 XP sp2 了
<caleb-> myke2: 对微软来说 sp2 已经是 *另一个* 版本了
<caleb-> myke2: 安全更新又不是只有补内核，也有 userspace 更新
<myke2> caleb-: 你看下ntoskrnl.exe的更新, 有时候不是Service Pack的更新也有
<caleb-> myke2: linux 更新内核都不一定要重启
<NoIE> http://www.hpe.sh.cn/ShowNews.asp?ArticleID=24356
<NoIE> http://www.hpe.sh.cn/ShowNews.asp?ArticleID=24357
<NoIE> Windows XP SP 1 之新特性初探
<myke2> caleb-: 你更新好内核后到重启前老内核都在运作
<caleb-> myke2: google "ksplice"
<BigOne> myke2: 因为内核都被加载到内存里的缘故吧？
<BigOne> myke2: 这应该算是片式内核的一个好处吧。
<NoIE> BigOne: 好象不是，新下载的内核是一个独立文件。
<myke2> BigOne: ?
<BigOne> myke2: 在重启前，老的linux内核都正常运行。
<myke2> caleb-: 是完全替代老内核么? 看介绍资料好像说是通过一些转跳
<NoIE> myke2: 好像是在引导界面选择内核。
<caleb-> 大约 80% 的内核更新不需要重启
<caleb-> myke2: 大约 80% 的内核更新不需要重启 <- 用 ksplice 的话
<myke2> caleb-: 是计算现在内核和老内核的区别然后通过内存代码补丁的方式?
<myke2> NoIE: 说的和你说的非同一层面
<caleb-> myke2: 对，struct 没变就不用重启
<NoIE> 我在搜索 “win 内核升级”，结果什么都没找到。
<myke2> NoIE: windows升级内核只有m$提供的安全补丁方式, 而且不能出现跨的情况, 比如windows xp的内核给windows 2000
<myke2> caleb-: 这从理论上说和是否是*nix无关吧?
<caleb-> 没说和 *nix 有关啊
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我決定了，不用 Ports 安裝了，直接下 Haskell Platform 安裝。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, FreeBSD-Haskell 郵件列表已經都沒有人了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不scheme了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有，那陣 Scheme 只是方便看 SICP 而已。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 什么意思？
<hymnusalae> cfy, SICP……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 為了 SICP 看了一小段 Scheme。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 听不懂了。。你研究完的话把解决方案共享下。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。FreeBSD Ports 裏的各 Haskell 包不是都比較舊，而且沒有人維護了嗎？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也不喜欢用包管理器装那些编程语言相关的包了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, FreeBSD-Haskell 郵件列表裏已經自去年11月之後就沒有聲了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 所以直接下 Haskell Platform 來安裝了。 http://hackage.haskell.org/platform/
<cfy> MaskRay: 像scheme怎么弄都悲剧。。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Haskell
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 就是那些 hs- 开头的 ports 吧？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 還有 GHC
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 首页那三个系统让我很受打击。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有辦法。
<cfy> sicp确实是本好书。可是为啥不是cl而是scheme...
<cfy> RavenChan: 你rt速度快不？我好像会rt半天然后也没有效果
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我發現一個很搞笑的事。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 它没提供是不是就说得把 http://hackage.haskell.org/platform/contents.html 提到的都手动下载下来编译？
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Haskell Platform
<cfy> MaskRay: hymnusalae： 可是还不会打包。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, GHC頁面上說，我們強烈建議你使用Haskell Platform安裝 GHC。Haskell Platform 上說讓先安裝個 GHC 7.0.2 來編譯。
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 还是不知道该怎么做
<finsky> android 的apk ，是不是类似DEB包，是个安装包？最终都是解压到指定的目录？
<caleb-> finsky: 就是 zip
<Stifler> 123
<Stifler> 0.13
<NoIE> FreeRapid 免空下载器竟然支持 youtube，可惜不会启用 “门”。
<finsky> 刚在网上看见一篇文章说apk是最终程序，蒙了- -#
<caleb-> finsky: apk 就是 jar, 给 java 用的
<caleb-> finsky: android 就是用改版的 java
<finsky> 这么说是运行是解压
<caleb-> finsky: jar / apk 就是 zip
<finsky> caleb- 你熟悉android吗?
<finsky> caleb-  刚买个联通的定制机，对android一窍不通- -！！
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍮ 
<Stifler> ^k^: jhi
<jck1987> hi
<^k^> jck1987, 好  ㍮ 
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 原来也是点那个 tux 图标
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 明顯的……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 本來都是在 Linux 下找，現在 FreeBSD 對于一些人力不足的軟件而言，包發行都成了 Linux 附屬的。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 然后就悲剧了，要求 ghc 7.0.2
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 是，我正在下。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 于是也变得像 linux 的一个发行版一样了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哈哈哈。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, FreeBSD 下的那幾個開發人員現在只有時間把每個版本的 GHC 發布一個 FreeBSD 的二進制。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 还是得编译 ghc？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不用，http://haskell.org/ghc/download_ghc_7_0_2#distros 這裏下一個 FreeBSD 的直接用。
<^k^> ⇪ title: GHC: Download version 7.0.2
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 當然，我是打算編譯一個。因為蛋癌。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 要一个小时吧，而且我 2g 的 tmpfs 也被耗尽了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 真可怕。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我這在更新系統到 8-STABLE……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这是我在 gentoo 下的体验，可能只前编译一些包也占了 tmpfs 的空间，不是 ghc 一个用了 2G
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我现在是 freebsd-update 升级来的 8.2-RELEASE
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那挺好。
<hymnusalae> 我重新安裝下 ZFS 的 laoder，好像出了些問題。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我是第一次装 freebsd，没敢用 zfs
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我也是，所以之前沒有用，結果很悲劇。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 現在改ZFS
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 为什么一定要用ZFS呢？
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 請理解為好玩。
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 我觉得ZFS对于大多数用户来说，有些过度设计了。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 對我而言有這個必要。
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 当然，如果你有存储正列的话，这个可能就有必要了。
<Freebuilder> vim script 的 index() 总是返回 -1
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 反正算是怎麽舒服怎麽來。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=321223
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 我沒有用到陣列。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - index() 总是返回 -1
<BigOne> hymnusalae: 哦，不过我也想用一下ZFS,但是好像这个目前还不怎么稳定。
<hymnusalae> BigOne, 還可以。很早以前用過一次，後來改回 Linux 的時候就沒有什麽問題。
<hymnusalae> *就沒有用了
<lemonhall1> oink: ???
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 唔。。。我来了
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> .
<^k^> Stifler: .. ..
<lemonhall1> .
<lemonhall1> ;
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, Stifler, 不要刷屏。
<lemonhall1> .
<Stifler> o
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 我不理解，为何小K，会输出四个点？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 看源代碼。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 唔。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 唔。。你果然在
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
 * edison0354 刚看完破刃之剑
<Stifler> ...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，攪基之劍呀。
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 唔。。不知到那是什么，刚看完鬼娃1、2、3、4、5
<lemonhall1> edison0354: 我果然蛋疼。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<caleb-> 破刃之剑++
<yunfan> edison0354: 问得怎么样
<edison0354> yunfan: 刚刚还以为你不在
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好吧，NTR之劍確實拍的不錯。
<edison0354> yunfan: 问了几个人，还没人理我……
<yunfan> edison0354: wtf
<edison0354> caleb-: 那个腹黑伪loli好恐怖
<edison0354> caleb-: 不过据说还是死在俺个棕色妞手里了
<edison0354> yunfan: 啥是WTF？
<yunfan> what the fuck
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你說女王嗎？
<NoIE> http://game.people.com.cn/GB/48602/48968/14101876.html
<NoIE> 空之轨迹动画化，来自人民网。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那个不腹黑，那个真心喜欢男猪的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦。
<Stifler> 动漫大本营
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 是敌军的一只……
<edison0354> NoIE: …………………………
<Stifler> 日本地震了
<edison0354> Stifler: …………………………
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我以為你說訓練時候差點殺了男主的那個。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 你這是M78星雲來的吧？
<NoIE> 有两万人失踪。
<caleb-> 女主貌似还是 cn...
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 正解
<caleb-> Stifler: 在山上度假？
<edison0354> caleb-: 啥是CN？
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 那個也太崩了。
<caleb-> 核危机了都
<Stifler> caleb-: 嗯
<edison0354> Stifler: 你的ID是不是美国派里那个……
<caleb-> edison0354: 处 - 女
<yunfan> Stifler: 生化危机
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<hymnusalae> Kalafina的曾經和你在一起。非常好。
<caleb-> cn 人妻大好
<Stifler> yunfan: 哈哈
<caleb-> 2012 世界毁于人类
<yunfan> 终于要结束了 太好了
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 你這麽想解脫？
<yunfan> hymnusalae: 恩
 * edison0354 御姐控飘过
<caleb-> yunfan: 地球online下一轮公测不一定抢得到啊
<NoIE> 我今天和我妈妈说，因为日本地震，全世界相信2012是世界末日的人又增加了一成。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 問個蠢問題，這個 yunfan 是原來 KDE-cn 的雲帆嗎？
<yunfan> edison0354: 不许跟我抢
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 不是
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 哦。
<yunfan> hymnusalae: 我是 jyf1987
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 謝謝。
<hymnusalae> yunfan, ……
<lemonhall1> caleb-: 唔。。。有内测帐号给我留一个
<edison0354> yunfan: 一边去
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 我也是每次看到 yunfan 就想到 KDE-cn 的雲帆
<yunfan> caleb-: 呵呵 那无所谓了 我就喜欢看关服
<yunfan> 靠 老子真名就叫这个
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 裝你妹的13，還搞馬甲！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 唔。。你今天没去上班？
 * caleb- 努力活到看关服
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 你叫這個就不要搞 jyf 呀。
<hymnusalae> caleb- +1 順其自然。
<hymnusalae> 該活到什麽時候就到什麽時候。
<yunfan> hymnusalae: 那个是我真名的缩写阿 yunfan = yf嘛
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 有上阿
<edison0354> yunfan: 你今天还上班？
<yunfan> edison0354: 诶
<hymnusalae> yunfan, ……
 * caleb- 人生目标是活到 2061 <- 哈雷彗星再临
 * lemonhall1 奋力打怪，进副本，赚近币到最后一天，争取争取当太阳系的太监。。。奋力迎接三体人到来
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<yunfan> 不要做梦了 2012就关机
<edison0354> caleb-: 我还有希望
 * Stifler 表示鸭梨很大
<caleb-> 还五十年，这里的都有机会吧
<edison0354> yunfan: 没事，关机了存档还在的
<caleb-> 这年头人均寿命长得很
 * lemonhall1 日本人只不过是提前内测一下。。。
 * lemonhall1 下半年RC的时候我看中国行。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall1: 云南…
<yunfan> edison0354: 其实这服务器不好 几天就关一次机 只是数据都存起来 大家没感觉而已
<yunfan> caleb-: 你今年多大？
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall1: ……
<edison0354> yunfan: ？
<hymnusalae> 期待以我的靈魂獻祭召喚奇跡……
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 要在帝都内测么？
<yunfan> 地球online 全球首次大规模公测
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 唔。。我不知道BETA先发行还是RC先发行。。。。
 * lemonhall1 大家说这个。。有没有调票的可能性？
 * lemonhall1 内心深处还是希望地球ONLINE本着认真负责的态度，学习暴雪。。。积极调票
 * lemonhall1 /调票/跳票/
<yunfan> 俄 我的灵魂已经被我切割开分批零碎卖玩了
<hymnusalae> 今天這網速什麽情況……
<hymnusalae> 聽個 Everlasting song remix，都10多分鐘了還沒有開始唱。
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 你放心 会有中国版的 特别删除血腥场面
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 绿血满地？。。。。。。。。唔。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 差不多 盒子世界嘛
 * lemonhall1 去年还在听摇滚，烂交。。听YAN TOWN的MY WAY，还会感动得流泪。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你手頭都是些什麽歌？
 * lemonhall1 今年。。开始听爵士。。看来还是不适合结婚。。什么时候开始听轻音乐古典的时候就说明我成熟了
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 俄 去哪里滥交？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 啥歌？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: iTunes资料库有70GB+
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 各种途径吧。。。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 動漫類的呢？
<yunfan> lemonhall1: 你滥交了多少人阿
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 你那理論都……按你的理論我5年前就可以結婚了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 几个GB吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 等等我看看
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 梶浦的作品有多少？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 忘了你多大了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 0
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 不知道。。。。平均一个月2、3个。两年下来。。也就。。40个？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 菅野的呢？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 唔。。。问题我学生时代也挺爱听林海的
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 0
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 奥，对了，还有久石让的
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 哪個林海？中央音樂學院那個還是歌手那個？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 这几年口味是越来越重。。。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall1, 哦，久右讓的……
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 孽子
<yunfan> lemonhall1: nnd 怎么搞的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那川井憲次的總不是0了吧？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: http://music.douban.com/subject/1472321/
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ==0
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你都聽些什麽呀？
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 白先勇老师的连续剧A片。。。
<lemonhall1> hymnusalae: 白先勇老师的连续剧。。。不。。说错了。。是基片
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我错了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 动漫类的是11.34GB
 * lemonhall1 林海：http://music.douban.com/musician/104315/
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 错了，11.46GB
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 動漫類，梶浦的沒有、菅野的沒有、川井的沒有，你都聽I've的？
<lemonhall1> yunfan: 这没什么值得学习的，舞厅酒吧，花钱，不花钱。。。久了只会让你空虚
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我都听OP/ED，OST的……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, fate 的 OST 有沒有？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: OST不听，收藏用
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 游戏和动画的都有，都是无损转的aac plus
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你那沒有攻殼機動對的或者坂本真綾的歌？
 * edison0354 马上停电，哦耶
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没
 * edison0354 fripside王道！
<hymnusalae>  lemonhall1,哦，就是中央音樂學院的林海呀……
 * edison0354 坐等fripside出新单曲
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你神奇了。
<xiamx> 70GB只是音乐么？
 * edison0354 于是电磁炮第二季就有的盼了
<edison0354> xiamx: 恩
<^k^> edison0354:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你那有沒有 KOTOKO 的歌？
<xiamx> 我这加上电影才不到60GB
<edison0354> 终于能说话了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這個算誤殺吧，小k的延遲。
<xnccm> 有猫吗
 * lemonhall1 音乐只听DOUBAN电台的。。想来浪费了多少带宽啊
<xnccm> 夜猫
 * xiamx lemonhall1 douban +1
<xnccm> 想请教一些问题
<xiamx> 猫都在
<xnccm> 关于ubuntu环境中开发avr的
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 最近只听爵士频道了
<steelgeek> 还有人在没？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不是，你那有 Kotoko 那些歌手的嗎？還是只有 fripSide 的？
<lemonhall1> xnccm: 单片机？
<hymnusalae> steelgeek, 說吧。
<xiamx> lemonhall1, 虽然身边朋友都是弹爵士的 但我一直不太喜欢..
<dark_> 还有人在吗
<steelgeek> debian6找不到aircrack？
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 你喜欢什么，前一段只听电影原声。。我是不听流行和日本
<steelgeek> why?
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 多了一个PUMA频道。。那是什么？
<xiamx> lemonhall1, 我也听 OST， 流行乐，和你所谓的轻音乐
<steelgeek> hymnusalae: 知道为什么吗？
<xiamx> lemonhall1, 不晓得，一直听私人频道
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 唔。。私人不喜欢。。推荐一堆中文情歌。。
<hymnusalae> steelgeek, 不知道。aircrack是什麽我都不知道。
<xiamx> lemonhall1, 多过滤一下就行了
<steelgeek> hymnusalae: 破解WEP/WPA/WPA2加密
<Stifler> 谁给我传几个Apian
<steelgeek> Stifler: 我有很多 可是不能给你
<hymnusalae> steelgeek, 你去官網上下個 deb 包算了。不用這麽麻煩的。
<Stifler> steelgeek: 做个deb发布下嘛
<hymnusalae> steelgeek, 說的好。
<lemonhall1> steelgeek: 直接使用专业的AIRCRACK发行版不更好？
<steelgeek> Stifler: 这样也行吗？
<Stifler> steelgeek: 刚刚的
<steelgeek> hymnusalae: 源码编译算了
<xiamx> 有谁在用 Awesome tllting WM ？ 求个配置文件
<hymnusalae> steelgeek, 源碼編譯也沒有那麽可怕了。
<steelgeek> lemonhall1: 以前我还用过kismet 但是没有aircrack好用
<Stifler> 大家在讨论神马?
<hymnusalae> xiamx, Awesome wiki 上好像有現成的吧？
<steelgeek> hymnusalae: 嗯 我刚做了一个自动编译LAMP的脚本
<Stifler> awesome很爽么
<xiamx> hymnusalae, 那我一会儿看看去
<xiamx> 要是不会用 我就直接上fluxbox了
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 怎麽省事怎麽來。
<xiamx> hymnusalae, 没错，没工夫搞那些调试..
 * hymnusalae 掄圓了給自己一嘴巴……
<steelgeek> 以前一直用Ubuntu 刚转到debian上来 :-)
<lemonhall1> steelgeek: 少见
<Stifler> hymnusalae: ..
<lemonhall1> steelgeek: 我是DEBIAN到UBUNTU下
<Stifler> arch
<lemonhall1> Ubuntu是我见过的最省心的发行办
<steelgeek> lemonhall1: 我还打算过一阵子用arch或者gentoo
<xiamx> 一直没用过 arch
<Stifler> 欢迎加入arch
<steelgeek> xiamx: 可以试试 arch挺不错的
<steelgeek> xiamx: 有已经在几台服务器上装了arch
<xiamx> OpenSUSE Fedora Centos Ubuntu Debian Gentoo Sabayon.. 忽然发现试过好多发行版
<steelgeek> 呵呵 玩的就是折腾
<xiamx> steelgeek, 没有富裕的电脑装了
<steelgeek> xiamx: 用虚拟机啊
<xiamx> steelgeek, 没意思..
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 最喜欢哪一个？
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 我最近打算再买一个NETBOOK。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall1, ubuntu 和 Gentoo
<steelgeek> xiamx: 我的虚拟平台是xenserver 还不错
<Stifler> FC,RF,DEB,UBUNTU,ARCH,RH,6个..
<steelgeek> xiamx: 想用KVM的 但没有成熟的整体方案
<xiamx> steelgeek, 一直用 vmware
<steelgeek> xiamx: 呵呵 vmware很方便
<xiamx> steelgeek, 是阿，而且也支持 VT
<xiamx> lemonhall1, 别买netbook了，买ipad2吧
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 唔。。我移动的需求不高啊
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 甚至都想买苹果的盒子。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall1, 那就买呗
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 我穷啊。。。买个这还是需要考虑考虑的
<xiamx> lemonhall1, 我挺想试试移动平台开发，不喜欢Android，又没钱买 macbook
<lemonhall1> xiamx: 我喜欢ANDROID。。所以。。。就远离IPHONE了
<xiamx> lemonhall1, 你不是单身么，应该挺富裕的
 * xiamx 好么，就这么直接跑了
<steelgeek> 列出在线人员名单的命令是什么？
<steelgeek> \/list?
<xiamx> 那个是channel
<steelgeek> 嗯
<steelgeek> 那么正确的命令是？
<xiamx> steelgeek, 不知道.... Xchat有侧边栏自动显示
<steelgeek> xiamx: 哦 我在用irssi
<xiamx> steelgeek, /help看看
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 我蛋疼了。
<lvlv> 有人没有？
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 我在下載 FreeBSD CVSup 的代碼，然後編譯著安裝。不用 sysinstall 下編譯好的……
<steelgeek> xiamx: 刚才杯具的用了/list -YES
<hymnusalae> lvlv, 都是人。
<yunfan> hymnusalae:  蛋疼了找姑娘柔柔
<xiamx> steelgeek, 被刷屏了吧~
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 來吧，給我揉揉。
<lvlv> 额。。。我刚安装了imagemagick
<hymnusalae> s/CVSup/CVSup上的。
<hymnusalae> lvlv, 然後呢？
<yunfan> hymnusalae: 我给你咬
<hymnusalae> yunfan, 不管那字拆不拆開都不要你。
<lvlv> hymnusalae,找不到在哪打开啊
<hymnusalae> lvlv, dpkg -l（也可能是-L，都試試吧） imagemagick | grep bin，應該會列出安裝的全部執行文件。
<lvlv> 好的，谢谢啊
<lvlv> 我试试
<lvlv> 第一次问问题就遇见好人啦哈哈
<hymnusalae> lvlv, 呵呵，祝好運。
<lvlv> 谢谢，搞定了，是L
<steelgeek> xiamx: 知道怎么让apache使用FastCGI模式的PHP吗？
<xiamx> steelgeek, no
<steelgeek> xiamx: :-)
<hymnusalae> steelgeek, 你試試這個吧： http://www.deanspot.org/~alex/php5fcgi/index.html
<hymnusalae> steelgeek, 復制錯了： http://www.seaoffire.net/fcgi-faq.html
<steelgeek> hymnusalae: 谢谢了！
<hymnusalae> steelgeek, 嗯，祝好運。
<Stifler> 大家term下都用啥字体啊？感觉我的好丑...
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 英文 Bitstream 中文用的方正的。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 我试试
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 怎样单独配置中文字体?
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 我在  /etc/fonts/local.conf 下設置。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 知道啦
<xiamx> Stifler, Dejavu San mono挺好的
<steelgeek> Consolas 还不错
<steelgeek> 或者Monaco
<xiamx> 现在好像不时兴 Serif终端字体了
<Stifler> xiamx: 我用serif字母重叠怎么回事啊
<hymnusalae> xiamx, Serif 在小字號下不好看。
<xiamx> Stifler, Serif字体要用 mono的就重叠了
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 沒有，Courier 就很正常。
<xiamx> Courier本身就是 mono
<xiamx> 哦 我打错了
<xiamx> 是  Serif字体要用 mono的就“不”重叠了
<Stifler> xiamx: 哦
<xiamx> 悲剧的输入法
<Stifler> xiamx: 推荐sunpinyin
<xiamx> Stifler, 我就是用的 ibus sun
 * xiamx 希望google出个 Droid Serif mono 
<Moxisi> 看不懂这些
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, rdesktop赞阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不清楚。没用过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, vnc也不赖
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接能帮家里弄电脑了
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给家里装个vnc，有问题直接vncviewer过去。设个密码就行了
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<bao_> funshion真好用
<xiamx> 终于把 Awesome WM搞定了
<bao_> http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.flickr.com%2Fgroups%2F781807%40N21%2F&ei=lwZ9TZurNJGkvgP0so3eBw&usg=AFQjCNGnUqwjWwwObVsDBnYR8wxnwiXCwA
<bao_> www.flickr.com/groups/781807@N21 awesome真丑
<xiamx> bao_, 挺和我意的
<gebjgd> xiamx, 确实丑
<xiamx> Musca wm 怎么样？
<gebjgd> xiamx, 丑
<gebjgd> xiamx, 但是很实用
<gebjgd> xiamx, 不适合视觉党
<xiamx> 不管视觉了  反正就跑4个终端
<gebjgd> xiamx, 我的tint2上15个图标
<gebjgd> xiamx, XD
<xiamx> gebjgd,  tint2 看着像E17风格
<gebjgd> xiamx, 很不象
<xiamx> gebjgd, http://code.google.com/p/tint2/
<gebjgd> xiamx, E17的默认图标太大了
<gebjgd> xiamx, tint2能做到所有的图标大小一致，和win一样好看
<xiamx> gebjgd, 不错
<gebjgd> xiamx, 所以tint2是个不能错过的好软件
<xiamx> gebjgd, 我用的是 Gnome-panel dockbarX docky 的组合
<gebjgd> xiamx, gnome-panel太抽了
<gebjgd> xiamx, 我用wbar
<xiamx> War 能用indicator么
<gebjgd> xiamx, wbar比dockbarx docky漂亮多了。轻巧多了
<gebjgd> xiamx, 不用indicator
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆来饿狼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆来了？
<knownbad> 正在测试empathy
<xiamx> knownbad, 不适合IRC
<knownbad> 是因为gebjgd之前问的
<knownbad> 结果德国香肠就不见了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 开学了么？
<xiamx> gebjgd, 你是哪个时区的
<gebjgd> xiamx, 你猜
<xiamx> gebjgd, GMT -4 ?
<gebjgd> xiamx, 正数的
<xiamx> gebjgd,  GMT +1?
<gebjgd> xiamx, 恩
<xiamx> gebjgd, 那你也快下了
<alvin_rxg> 蒙特利尔
<xiamx> gebjgd, 哪个国家？
<gebjgd> xiamx, 你猜
<xiamx> gebjgd, 这个猜不到了
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, 在德国？
<alvin_rxg> y
<xiamx> gebjgd, 波兰？
<gebjgd> xiamx, 不是
<gebjgd> xiamx, 继续猜
<alvin_rxg> 南半球
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, algeria.... Niger.... Nigeria..... Congo.... Congo republic..
<alvin_rxg> xD
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, 你快说吧  我不才了
<alvin_rxg> xiamx: 同一国家
<xiamx> ops
<xiamx> 我说的是 gebjgd
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, 你这个捣乱的...
<xiamx> 让我猜南半球..
<alvin_rxg> xD
<xiamx> alvin_rxg, 我都怀疑那里有网让你上IRC
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，6Mbps
<knownbad> 怎么没从我的讯息猜呢？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他已经知道你是美国人了
<knownbad> 是猜某国香肠
<knownbad> gebjgd: 好似empathy可以av?
<xiamx> knownbad, 你的ISP是美国的 加上你又连意大利服务器...我就糊涂了
<alvin_rxg> 人都不是 fbi，更不是兲朝信息观察员
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不用empathy
<knownbad> 服务器有不是特定的
<alvin_rxg> 现在 pidgin' qq 用着挺好～
<knownbad> 我也觉的empathy还不怎么好用
 * xiamx is pro-empathy
<knownbad> pidgin 的 qq 还能用吗？
<xiamx> Lotus symphony, OpenOffice 和 libreoffice哪个好用些？
<alvin_rxg> empathy 给我的一个好印象是，它把不同的信息分隔的很清楚。而 pidgin 的文字都集中在一起
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: libqq => google code libqq-pidgin
<alvin_rxg> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<knownbad> 我看看
<xiamx> knownbad, empathy能用QQ  pidgin就能用
<alvin_rxg> 现已完成的部分已经和之前的 2008 协议相当了。而且还多了些细节上的东西
<gebjgd> 2008不支持500人的群
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在是 2010 版本的……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: qq 什么时候支持 1k 人群？ 和 #ubuntu 一样……
<knownbad> 嗯，有 libqq-svn 和 libqq2010-svn
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 群消息可以屏蔽？
<knownbad> 那个呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以，也可以针对性的屏蔽
<knownbad> 可以针对“性”的屏蔽？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不能显示图片阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 貌似正在搞吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是rdesktop了
<alvin_rxg> ……
<xiamx> 用 webqq
<alvin_rxg> 图片不重要
<knownbad> 还图片？  肯定是妹妹
<gebjgd> knownbad, 图片太重要了
<xiamx> gebjgd, 表示赞同
<gebjgd> 宁愿用web2 qq
<gebjgd> 也不错过图片
<gebjgd> 图片是qq的精华了
<knownbad> 小心看瞎了
<gebjgd> 图片是qq的精华阿。文字才是irc的天下
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有美女图片。瞎不了
<knownbad> 他们都是男的。
<knownbad> 不知您有这个兴趣
<knownbad> 倚还真的行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aur有了么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<knownbad> 我刚刚不是说了吗？
<alvin_rxg> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=46965
<^k^> ⇪ title: AUR (en) - libqq-svn
<alvin_rxg> 不明白为什么版本号是 59 ?
<knownbad> 要不直接下载 libqq.so?
<alvin_rxg> 我有
<knownbad> 我也有了。  是svn-115-1。
<alvin_rxg> 我都 117 了……
<knownbad> 咦不可能啊，我刚刚下的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为有2个aur
<knownbad> 是，我都说了。  您耳背
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他要看图才行的
<knownbad> alvin 刚刚给的是 libqq-svn 而已
<alvin_rxg> libqq2010-svn  orfan
<gebjgd> knownbad, rm之后装
<knownbad> 我没人截图给我。
<alvin_rxg> 测试成功。可以将最新版 libqq.so 放到 ~/.purple/plugins
<gebjgd> 不用放
<gebjgd> 把老的.so删除就行了
<knownbad> 我直接盖过去
<knownbad> 但放到 ~/.purple/plugins 是比较elegant.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 无所谓了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 别人要是想用呢？
<knownbad> 只 libpurple 更新是得再盖一次。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这倒是
<xiamx> 放到 /usr/local里
 * knownbad 放厕所去
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-05
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 讨厌，你去大城市上学吧
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 给你互联网赚钱的 10 的法门一本书。
<LOL_> gebjgd: 。
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 主席升到什么级别了？
<LOL_> ofan: 硬盘模式为achi好吗
<ofan> LOL_: achi正常
<ofan> sata正常用achi,ide是兼容模式
<LOL_> ofan: 貌似achi下，xp不能装
<ofan> LOL_: 下个已经带了achi驱动的xp版本
<LOL_> ofan: win7硬件设施貌似有点高
<LOL_> ofan: 从哪下？
<ofan> LOL_: google
<LOL_> ofan: 哦
<LOL_> ofan: compaq的本本质量还行吗？有啥缺点
<ofan> LOL_: 不太清楚，没用过hp的
<LOL_> ofan: 你们那啥用的比较多
<ofan> 以前用过acer,dell
<ofan> LOL_: dell,lenovo,mac比较多
<ofan> hp
<LOL_> ofan: 哦
<LOL_> 网上说貌似hp的本本，系统很难装
<archl_dungeon> ofan: $298 二手 HP Elitebook
<DBLobster> fivesheep: fire挂了?
<archl_dungeon> ofan: 额是翻新，3个月质保。想要
<fivesheep> DBLobster: it's up
<fivesheep> DBLobster: 用irc.ourirc.com/7001
<void1> fire的irc上不了了?
<zhao> 重庆市有副市级官员自杀了
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 10.04下的虚拟机为何如此慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366165 原来的8.04下的virtualbox，快得很。最近装了10.04，也重装了虚拟机，明显感觉虚拟机的速度大大不如从前，请问是何道理? 统计信息: 发表于 由 xhsh — 2012-03-05 9:09 
<LOL_> fivesheep: ourirc前短时间是不是关闭了，登陆不上
<LOL_> caleb-: ghost版的xp是不是带了achi驱动？
<windwiny> ubuntu.org.cn 怎么变成 .com.cn了
<void1> 这两个域名一直都 有的
<iGnome> LOL_: 难道ghost版本的，都是 caleb- 做的？可以把他抓起来了。
 * lidb morning
<LOL_> iGnome: 对，就是他做的，举报他有奖没？
<iGnome> 你举报吧。我估计他没啥钱，，没挣头。
<roylez> iGnome: e神
<iGnome> 乐驮
<iGnome> 有好事没
<roylez> iGnome: 没
<roylez> 可惜没帽帽
<iGnome> 咋ibm没啥新变化？你造反吧。
<roylez> 我想啊
<iGnome> 老要帽子干嘛。
<roylez> 踢人玩啊
<iGnome> 找ff要固定的
<LOL_> iGnome: 看上一款compaq的本本，但硬盘模式貌似只有achi没ide,想装xp, ghost版的是不是一般都集成了achi,我有一张深度的ghost盘，
<roylez> 算了
<iGnome> 蛋蛋给
<iGnome> LOL_: 不熟悉xp了。
<roylez> 恩。不过蛋蛋最近特别怕被我踢
<iGnome> roylez: 那是你乱搞。众叛亲离了。 lol
 * LOL_ 没装过系统的人伤不起呀，::>_<::
<roylez> 作为一个独裁者，必须的啊
<roylez> LOL_: 你没装过系统？
<roylez> ....
<iGnome> 你看蛋蛋多好。让你踢了。
<LOL_> roylez: 都是别人装的
<roylez> LOL_: 你肯定是美女了
<roylez> LOL_: 或者是你有很多基友？
<LOL_> roylez: 有没有简单点的安装某个系统的方法，求链接
<roylez> LOL_: 所有的安装方法都挺简单的 lol
 * LOL_ 话说hp给你自带个freedos，不知该哭还是该笑
<LOL_> roylez: 驱动不好找呀
<roylez> LOL_: 该笑。省了不少钱了
<roylez> LOL_: 驱动？？？嘛玩意
<LOL_> roylez: 貌似现在有对freedos支持的社区
<LOL_> roylez: 网卡驱动之类的
<roylez> iGnome: 现在8G的u盘都50多块了...
<LOL_> roylez: 网上说装完系统后还得到hp的网上下驱动
<LOL_> iGnome: 给个装系统的链接呗，
<L-----D> LOL_, ... 装系统都不会？
<LOL_> L-----D: 没装过，都是俺哥帮俺装的
<L-----D> 那你继续让他装好了
<LOL_> L-----D: 。。。 俺正在外边上学
<iGnome> roylez: 送我一个
<LOL_> L-----D: hp貌似装系统有点南
<roylez> iGnome: 你出邮费，我送你。
<roylez> iGnome: 找freeflying要啊
<iGnome> 不包邮？你个js
<roylez> cd 
<roylez> iGnome: .....
<LOL_> L-----D: 求救呀，
<L-----D> LOL_, 这有什么难的 什么牌子都一样的
<LOL_> L-----D: 你以前是hp的吧
<L-----D> 是的
<L-----D> HP的商用本 也还是可以的
<LOL_> L-----D: 好吧,hp自带的是freedos,现在俺想装ubuntu或xp,求链接
<L-----D> LOL_, 你要重装 跟你自带的什么没关系 反正都覆盖掉了
<LOL_> L-----D: 嗯，
<L-----D> LOL_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kk> L-----D ⇪ t: Installation - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<LOL_> L-----D: 还需要去官网下网卡驱动之类的吗
<L-----D> ubuntu一般不需要 因为官网一般也不会有linux驱动 ;D
<L-----D> winddows笔记本的话一般都需要
 * itrufeng 谁知道 如果我用http代理后的程序。访问网络的数据包。还能被我所在的本地路由器抓住数据包不。
<Inode_LF> hello
<roylez> itrufeng: 可以的吧
<kk> Inode_LF, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<Inode_LF> 诸位，主席因何尔得名?
<Inode_LF> 国家主席么，显然不是
<LOL_> L-----D: 嗯
<LOL_> L-----D: 现在的ubuntu支持achi吗
<LOL_> L-----D: hp的没ide,只有achi
<L-----D> 应该支持吧
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦
<LOL_> L-----D: 你用的是啥系统
<L-----D> 我现在的笔记本是win7
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦
<LOL_> L-----D: linux里哪个比较好装
<gfrog> ls
<L-----D> ubuntu肯定算好装的
<LeithWong> 嗯 估计是最适合新手的了 体验还可以
<LOL_> 哦
<void1> 好装大概还是ylmf :D
<leaveboy> ls
<leaveboy> morning
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋又进来了，刚不是进来了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我這裏整天斷網，， 
<LOL_> 。。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 笔记本数字键盘锁文件解决了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366167 之前必须选中“数字锁定”，这样数字键盘就用不了了。现在可以取消了，一切正常了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 npnufn — 2012-03-05 9:59 
<huntxu> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9c80a6dcjw1dqk350rbe0j.jpg
<MeaCulpa> itrufeng: 当然可以...
<hamo> adam8157:  蛋蛋早...
<hamo> roylez: 主席早
<itrufeng> MeaCulpa: 呢vpn呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 3
<adam8157> hamo: 2
<adam8157> hamo: 1
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> itrufeng: 更可以
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你让我想起那街机三国里扔炸弹的肥肥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: 还来
<LOL_> L-----D: Live CD是不是好安装
<itrufeng> MeaCulpa: 呢就没有办法。不让本地路由器抓住我包的办法么
<L-----D> 现在默认ubuntu桌面版 就可以当作live cd吧
<L-----D> itrufeng, 你走路由器 怎么可能不让人家抓包呢
<huntxu> itrufeng: 把線拔掉...
<L-----D> itrufeng, 你顶多是加密了 让人家抓了看不懂
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 加密吧
<itrufeng> 头信息也可以加密么？
<LOL_> L-----D: 是不是有光盘CD安装的方式
<itrufeng> 就是我想不让路由器知道 我访问的哪个域名
<LOL_> L-----D: 听说是免费的CD
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 试试vpn
<itrufeng> vpn 可以让 路由器得不到我 QQ
<unixcourse> 这样路由器仅仅知道你访问了哪个vpn服务器
<LOL_> ,
<itrufeng> shiba 
<itrufeng> 但是http代理就不行 是吧
<LOL_> ,
<itrufeng> unixcourse: http代理 可以让路由器只知道我访问了哪个http服务器不。
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子你奥特了
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<huntxu> roylez: 你遲鈍了...
<L-----D> itrufeng, 可以知道的
<roylez> huntxu: 我正在用windows填报税表...
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 不知道诶。
<itrufeng> unixcourse: 恩 谢谢恩
<itrufeng> L-----D: 呢我就用vpn 好了
<itrufeng> 谁知道国内的vpn 哪家的不限制流量 不限制时间。
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 但是http协议的文本可见的，所以一定要抓取的话，还是可以分析出来的吧。
<itrufeng> unixcourse: 这样呀。谢谢
<huntxu> roylez: 壕你一年的稅夠我一年工資...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 龟毛的global print装不上打印机。我干脆打成pdf用Linux打印....
<roylez> huntxu: 屁
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 但是https就是加密了的。
<itrufeng> qq 可以用https的代理 上不？
<L-----D> https只加密内容 不加密header
<L-----D> 理论上你还可以通过tor这种
<itrufeng> 看来还是用vpn吧
<L-----D> 但貌似tor也有dns暴露的问题，就是分析起来比较困难吧
<L-----D> itrufeng, 要我说QQ这种 不要用才是最佳选择
<huntxu> itrufeng: 你上個QQ還玩加密啊...
<itrufeng> huntxu: 公司不让上呀。。。还不封。。。就让你上当。。。。
<itrufeng> 很多人不知道还以为公司不知道。。。
<LOL_> Best is to have wired internet access while booting from USB, as it is not certain that Ubuntu can recongnise a WiFi-wireless card on the first attempt
<itrufeng> 我现在用手机3g上的q'q
<huntxu> opera unite
<itrufeng> L-----D: 平时我用gtalk 但是朋友们都是qq 没办法。呀
<itrufeng> 工作用skype。。。。
<roylez> itrufeng: 让他们死一边去啊
<roylez> itrufeng: 多简单...
<itrufeng> roylez: 都是从小学到工作的朋友。没办法。
 * kingbo www.linuxsir.org上不去了?
<huntxu> itrufeng: 其實ssh就可以了吧...= =
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 1.The Everlasting Guilty Crown.mp3 
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 如果你有耐心和技术能力的话，可以尝试一下在家里的电脑上架设vpn服务器。
<huntxu> 到另外的機器上上QQ
<LOL_> roylez: 现在ubuntu还发安装光盘吗？
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 然后连自己家
<roylez> LOL_: 不发好几年了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ sandbox -X -W metacity -w 1366x700 -i ~/.mozilla -t sandbox_web_t firefox 
<itrufeng> 好主意。。。。不过家里电脑要已知开着。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我昨天想跟你說的 selinux sandbox.. 
<itrufeng> unixcourse: 有没有那种小型服务器超级便宜的。放家里
<itrufeng> 或者自带vpn的路由
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 再简单点的话，吧windows的远程登录打开，从其他任何地方都可以连上管理了。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 如果是帳號全部啓用sandbox 就需要 yum install xguest 這樣就有個 xguest用戶
<LOL_> roylez: 那现在安装都用u盘吗？在没有预装系统的情况下。
<huntxu> roylez: 囧東上M4 64G賣到689.。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<huntxu> roylez: 打消了近期入ssd的念頭...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦
<unixcourse> itrufeng: 不过要看网速，如果网络太差，会卡的很。
<L-----D> itrufeng, 自带vpn client的路由很多
 * LOL_ 现在的说话语序都被打乱了，都是英文害得
<L-----D> itrufeng, 但是你要自己搭vpn server
<roylez> huntxu: 资助我买N9吧。只要2600哦
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓，掉得這麽快
<itrufeng> L-----D: 我想让路由器自己就是一个server。然后放家里已知开着。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 水货价。debian的，deb安装包....
<CyrusYzGTt> itrufeng§ 可以遠程管理路由的。。
<L-----D> itrufeng, 路由器那点性能 估计跑不动
<LOL_> roylez: u盘安装时需要一个iso文件，还需要别的文件吗
<itrufeng> L-----D: 电脑开一天就为了vpn服务。。。有点浪费电。。。
<L-----D> 电费又不值钱
<roylez> LOL_: grub4dos
<itrufeng> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<itrufeng> L-----D: 还是挺贵的。。。
<LOL_> roylez: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一直pdf 打印一切
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 报税的，要打印成实体的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> itrufeng§ 貌似有個 ddclient
<CyrusYzGTt> 就不怕動態IP了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez 日本人后头加个san是啥意思
<roylez> adam8157: 君
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，那没办法。 报税...这个没人都要搞？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez 刚有个日本人给我写信叫 Adam-san
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我倒没注意...要搞一搞了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...敬语
<adam8157> roylez: 还是不明白保税有啥用 你又不是个体户
<roylez> adam8157: 你回信，这样写  Call me sama afterwards
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 口气一般，等叫你Adam-sama
<L-----D> 君 是kun
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ++
<roylez> adam8157: 告诉政府，你已经交过保护费了
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 那是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: æ ·
<MeaCulpa> 更尊敬
<roylez> adam8157: 样，大人
<adam8157> 啧啧
<L-----D> 一般平辈 不会叫sama的
<MeaCulpa> 比如我们那时候，日本的软件公司在中国招的都是大学生，在日本则是偏远地区的高中生，那些员工见到中国派过去的就叫Sama
<adam8157> 另外 Yoko 应该是女的吧, 貌似大野洋子就是yoko
<roylez> adam8157: ....你动作片看多了吧...
<MeaCulpa> :P
<adam8157> ...
<itrufeng> CyrusYzGTt: ddclient 是？
<CyrusYzGTt> itrufeng§ .. 額。。不說了。。說多了。。這個就不能用了。。
<linsuxy> 安卓什么软件看pdf好的
<dtwayne> adobe
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋樣...
<oinil> c++问题：可否在循环体内声明并定义一个vector，然后循环体结束前clear()掉？这样会不会造成内存漏洞？
<hamo> adam8157: 你又调戏富士通的人了吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 这你都知道
<roylez> adam8157: 你又在调戏富士康的人了？你真下作。人家小妹妹容易吗
<adam8157> roylez: 我们和富士康搭不上哦...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 几个月没升级debian testing，下了400M，安装是1G多
<adam8157> hamo: 哥要找房子了, 4.1就搬... 麻烦啊
<hamo> adam8157: 那还不赶紧找...准备找公司附近的？
<roylez> adam8157: 又开玩笑呢。4.1搬家，骗谁呢
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 那你可得赶紧...这附近的房子可不好找啊...自己住？还是和基友合租？
<roylez> adam8157: matz应该很爽，每天大把的人喊他sama
<adam8157> hamo: 自己住啊
<adam8157> hamo: 还以为 roylez 在说 mattz吓我一跳
<roylez> adam8157: matsumoto，ruby的作者
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: mattz谁来着？？
<adam8157> hamo: 你以前的boss
<roylez> adam8157: matt = mathew ...
<roylez> adam8157: 马修
<adam8157> hamo: 麻烦啊 麻烦啊! 又得找房子
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu myclipse10破解后报错～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366171 报错 An internal error occurred during: "CheckLicensesAndNotify". com/genuitec/pulse2/client/targetcfg/ui/PulseActivator 运行期间到通知这类到错误，，， 每次开始的时候都会来一个这个～ 是否影响使用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Xwin1989 — 2012-03-05 1 …
<roylez> adam8157: 毫无压力毫无压力...
<adam8157> roylez: 哼哼
<hamo> roylez: 壕..
<roylez> adam8157: 你那女房东赶你走？
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥呢...
<adam8157> roylez: 1.9K 我自己住有点贵
<roylez> adam8157: 1.9k确实
<roylez> adam8157: 原来不是有个基友的么？
<adam8157> roylez: 之前是同学过来蹭住, 穷学生没钱
<roylez> adam8157: 分手了啊 :(
<adam8157> roylez: 他转正入职了就不必要了啊, 我也不喜欢和别人住.
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 就冲这被调侃, 我也得另外找, 555
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君，我今天值了....
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了
<roylez> adam8157: 调侃你值了
<adam8157> ...
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 阿當你搬家啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 系啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 搬去哪
<adam8157> huntxu: 附近
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕...
 * huntxu 五環內直接不用考慮...
<adam8157> huntxu: 要是壕就不搬了
<huntxu> adam8157: 附近價格都差不多啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 有什麽區別呢...
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在是主卧, 搬到次卧去
<huntxu> adam8157: 你現在1.9k，給你拿下1.5k的也沒多大區別...
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋没区别...
<huntxu> 而且附近的房子隔斷太嚴重了... = =
<huntxu> 住在隔斷嚴重的屋子裏，不管那個臥室...一進去全被堵住的感覺，遲早精神分裂...
<adam8157> huntxu: 不要隔断
<huntxu> adam8157: 附近很少的...
<adam8157> huntxu: sigh...
<Mac_> 声音很小
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Canon Pixma IP1980打印机驱动安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366172 安装Ubuntu 11.10完全出于好奇，时间不久，有天碰到要打印文件，身边刚好有一台Canon Pixma IP1980，于是安装Ubuntu自带驱动，但是不能用，解决办法如下： 1、下载Canon Pixma IP1980官网驱动 http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010647.asp 2 …
<huntxu> roylez: 把backlight亮度從500改到400再改到300,都適應了...
<huntxu> roylez: 考慮再改小點...
<adam8157> huntxu: 黑背景就好了
<LOL_> roylez: 安装ubuntu，用u盘，给个链接，官网上的那个有点不懂
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，只有opera是白的
<huntxu> adam8157: gtk2用的aurora-midnight，快兩年了主題沒變過...
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯, 闪了, 去五道口找人吃饭去
<huntxu> adam8157: 吃個飯要跑這麽遠。。。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • UbuntuSoft 杂志PDF版本首发 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366178 感谢UbuntuSoft作者灵亦提供素材（20120301期），利用Latex排版而成。 当然，后续期刊将采用全新的排版布局，敬请期待。。。 截图： ubuntusoft.JPG 项目主页： http://code.google.com/p/ubuntusoft-magazine/ 20120301期PDF下载： http://code.google.com/p/ubuntusoft-magazine/d …
<roylez> huntxu: 你想瞎眼么？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 试了下ubuntu12.04，我的笔记本背光变成三档了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366179 在windows下十档 10.04下五档（有闭源驱动可安装） 12.04下3档（而且没有闭源驱动可自动安装）好吧 12.04你亮了 电源管理还有驱动恐怕再过几年还是linux得硬伤阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2012-03-05 11:44 
<huntxu> roylez: ...300還行。。。
<huntxu> roylez: http://bijo-linux.com/
<kk> huntxu ⇪ ti: 美女Linux
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: roylez 我肯定没人会举起awk的牌子
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: roylez 但是bash还是很诱人的...
<MeaCulpa> 从unzip做起
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: roylez strip的有沒人呢
<huntxu> 看到一個舉adduser的 O.O
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我希望看到tee
<MeaCulpa> 一进，二出
<MeaCulpa> fcsk 2 >&1 
<jyfl987> 那个 ubuntu soft 杂志每期内容太少了
<roylez> huntxu: 那个举着apt-cache的妹子不错...
<windwiny> 有人知道怎么加大 实控制台 回滚行数的？
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.pcpc521.com/Product/PDetail.aspx?id=92&classid=72339069014638592
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 上海不夜城手机报价-夏日通讯提供最专业的不夜城手机报价
<roylez> huntxu: 今天又跌了10块
<LOL_> roylez: GenDisk用吗？安装ubuntu时
<LOL_> roylez: 你写篇教程呗
<roylez> LOL_: 没听说这玩意啊
<roylez> huntxu: 一个月跌一百块
<LOL_> roylez: http://blog.csdn.net/ieee2007/article/details/5993000
<kk> LOL_ ⇪ ti: 从U盘安装ubuntu (备忘) - IEEE2007的备忘录 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<LOL_> roylez: 还有个分区问题
<geekard> LOL_ 以前用GenDisk修改过分区大小、类型、找丢失的分区。
<geekard> LOL_ 这是我以前总结的帖子：U盘安装linux系统，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116690
<LOL_> geekard: 谢谢
<LOL_> geekard: ubuntu 10.04还可以用UltraISO那种方法安装吗
<LOL_> geekard: 用UltraISO那种方法是不是只用把ISO文件刻到u盘，不用Grub ?
<geekard> 好像不行，若用的话需要修改U盘中的文件。UltraISO中对syslinux的命名规则与10.04中的不一样。
<LOL_> geekard: 那ubuntu 10.01行吗
<geekard> 是的，ISO文件中包含类似于GRUB的SysLinux启动引导工具。
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/03/05/openwoundfx.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 愚人节玩具推荐：我血淋淋的吊带丝袜
<geekard> LOL_ 很久没用UltraISO了，这个记不清了。不好意思。
<LOL_> geekard: 把grub和iso文件下载到u盘，然后从u盘启动进入grub,再用grub安装iso文件，是这样吗？
<geekard> 如果是本地安装的话ISO放到U盘中，grub需安装到U盘中。grub只是启动U盘中的vmlinuz和intrd文件
<LOL_> 哦
 * LOL_ 没装过系统的人表示第一次装系统感觉好难，，，
<geekard> LOL_ 如果网络安装的话，只需下载特殊的vmlinuz和initrd；如果本地安装的话，还需下载ISO文件。有了第一次，以后就是轻车熟路。
 * MeaCulpa 为啥看到好多人写脚本用单"["
<MeaCulpa> 何不直接写test...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我以前也这样。直到我发现在别人的机器上跑不了
<geekard> MeaCulpa [ 是 test的代名词。另外[[比test更高级。
<geekard> roylez 很多人将test作为临时程序名。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 能少写几个是几个么
<LOL_> geekard: 自带系统是freedos，只能本地安装吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • dd命令，请教！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366181 我用的系统是ubuntu11.10-64bit 在学习dd命令是有点疑惑: 参数bs=bytes，这个参数的大小有啥区别？ 譬如，dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/data1 bs=512 count=20000 dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/data2 bs=1024 count=10000 mount /home/data1 /media/data1 mount /home/data2 /media/data2 文件data1和data2的大小一样 …
<geekard> LOL_ 这个好像没关系吧？网络安装时带宽要大。
<LOL_> geekard: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 单"["就是鸡肋
<MeaCulpa> geekard: 要么[[ 要么test, [是鸡肋
<LOL_> geekard: 现在能装9.10的吗
<geekard> LOL_: 你用freedos的话，如何完成所需文件的下载、移动和将grub安装到U盘中？
<LOL_> geekard: 因为宿舍内还有台,win7
 * MeaCulpa freedos有整套gnu coreutils 和gnu wget之类的支持
 * MeaCulpa 前提是你得搞到，装上...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: freedos有多少装机量？
<jyfl987> 估计用freedos的都是喜欢com格式和全局控制的吧
<geekard> LOL_: 建议你找个有linux使用经验的人指导，第一次可能问题较多。个人觉得9.10版本有点老，后续的支持性不如新版本好。
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 有对它支持的社区吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，但是显然那些预装freedos的商家根本不考虑可用性，不帮你把coreutils之类打包进来的
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 大概吧
<LOL_> geekard: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> dos不容易啊，买来个电脑弄不好折腾半天装不上wget
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 关键是如果你是需要他们打包的人 你根本不用freedos 如果你用的人 不需要别人帮你打包 额
<LOL_> geekard: ubuntu从哪个版本开始硬盘能用achi的？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<MeaCulpa> wget和lynx 足矣，不知道现在那些国内的预装freedos的电脑里有没有...
<geekard> LOL_ 那个开始？这要看你用的是IDE还是SATA接口的硬盘了。
<geekard> LOL_: 我第一次用的是8.10，可以识别和使用SATA硬盘。
<LOL_> geekard: 没有ide模式
<geekard> LOL_: 没关系，kernel会使用SCSI仿真IDE模式。
<jyfl987> 话说硬盘的主控芯片一般用什么指令集？
<LOL_> geekard: 现在还要免费光盘吗？
<LOL_> geekard: 还有
<geekard> LOL_: 好像没了，http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<kk> geekard ⇪ t: ShipIt has closed | Ubuntu
<leaveboy> 核心显卡如何？
<leaveboy> 大家说说那
<leaveboy> 有没有用过的？、
<LOL_> geekard: debian的安装方式还可以用UltraISO吗
<LOL_> leaveboy: hd3000 ?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你手里还有没有系统安装光盘
<NiuBiRenWu> 进来了？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 有f16 x86_64 DVD
<leaveboy> 性能怎么样
<leaveboy> linux下面驱动有吗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么得到的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 下載 刻錄
<geekard> LOL_: 不知道。你可以试试unetbootin、Universal USB Installer等工具。
<LOL_> geekard: 嗯
<NiuBiRenWu> 为什么 (echo "$$") 显示的是当前 shell 的 PID 而不是子 shell 的？
<geekard> NiuBiRenWu echo一般是shell的内置命令。
<NiuBiRenWu> geekard, 这点我知道，问题是括号不是启动子 shell 吗
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 谁能告诉我这代码怎么用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366184 intel官网上给linux的显卡驱动，但不懂怎么安装，求解 Screenshot-6.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lucidman — 2012-03-05 13:08 
<geekard> NiuBiRenWu：$$在子shell执行前已经被替换。
<whistler_> fuck]
<NiuBiRenWu> geekard, 谢谢
<NiuBiRenWu> geekard, 那为什么 (eval 'echo "$$"') 这样也不行？
<zhjawe> 大牛们好，我的mldonkey因为刷新页面连不上了，停止服务的时候弹出了Stopping MLDonkey: mlnetNo process in pidfile '/var/run/mldonkey/mlnet.pid' found running; none killed. 
<zhjawe> 不知道是什么原因，跪请大牛们赐教。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: vios 的 ivm比hmc屎万倍
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可以想象
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天一坨人狂喷SVC的阿三开发
<NiuBiRenWu> 好吧，这样就对了 sh -c 'echo "$$" >"${HOME}/wm.pid; exec xfwm4'
<NiuBiRenWu> sh -c 'echo "$$" >"${HOME}/wm.pid"; exec xfwm4'
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿三测不测firefox...
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<flh> kk: 3365什么意思？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 显然不测
<roylez> MeaCulpa: firefox是神马？
<kk> flh, 响应。  ㍥ 
<huntxu> roylez: 壕100塊對你不算什麽
<hamo> hi
<roylez> huntxu: 神马100块？你不想还我钱了？
<hamo> roylez: 壕...
<hamo> huntxu: 壕,too
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆你跟谁打招呼呢？
<kk> hamo, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...firefox是我们公司唯一支持的浏览器，目前支持版本是firefox 3.6
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 大佬们和Mozilla吵架吵了半年，Mozilla决定延长FF 3.6 支持一段时间...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 1%的市场份额都没有吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没办法，IE不给标准，你不能宣称支持IE. 哪怕下面的阿三做的产品都是IE-only
<Yong_PEK> IE好凡人啊，每个版本都乱变
<MeaCulpa> 微软不合作，不给标准。没有任何厂商可以宣称支持IE
<Yong_PEK> ie 8 和ie 9都还不一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这也是听讽刺的事
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ie有標准？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 半年，firefox不是6个星期一个版本的么？lol
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FF的3.x 支持马上就要过了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 所以大佬们着急啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 再开半年会嘛...
<geekard> NiuBiRenWu: Expands to the process id of the shell. In a () subshell, it expands to the process id of the invoking shell, not the subshell. 
<geekard> NiuBiRenWu: 上面是Bash Manual上的原话：http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<kk> geekard,啥网址y Bash Reference Manual
<MeaCulpa> bash 还是少用吧，除非root党
<geekard> MeaCulpa: 推荐一下别的，zsh？
<leaveboy> zsh is good
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我理解为啥那么多人写bash脚本里乱搞sed, awk而放着coreutils里tr, cut啥的不用...原来它奶奶Bourn Shell 是与awk, sed之类并行开发的...
<MeaCulpa> geekard: zsh 好哇，虽然我只用点皮毛
<geekard> tmux中如何配置使用elinks打开URL？
 * gfrog 西单漂亮妞真多呀
<roylez> gfrog: 你确实比蛤蟆帅点
<gfrog> 啥？
<itrufeng> 谁看北京爱情故事了
<itrufeng> 把人看伤了呀
<roylez> gfrog: 可以去泡妞
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 西单傻地方
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: haaa？ 傻？
<gfrog> roylez: 我以为阿蛋把我照片泻露了呢。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，蛙娃的照片呢？
<gfrog> roylez: 汗。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要去国贸，新光
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 西单太低端了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 三里屯尚可，都是些孩子
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，还是你有经验，我就是一路过的。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • VMware安装Ubuntu启动后老不一样？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366190 比如我安装10.10的desktop版，启动虚拟机后加载ISO文件，直接就开始安装了，根本没有配置分区的步骤。 另外我安装11.10的server 版本之前一直是文本模式自动就跑完，全程没动过，这次再安装结果就要选什么语言还要配置硬盘之类的 …
<adam8157> roylez: 你要集邮么
<roylez> adam8157: 我想跟蛤蟆的比较下
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 西单有汉堡王
<adam8157> roylez: 赞助我个支持照相的手机, 改天给你偷拍一张
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 adam8157
<adam8157> roylez: 你买N9了?
<sordtp> 大家好，我想下载一个linux-3.2.9.tar.bz2内核来编译一下，但是官网没速度，不知道可不可以从教育网的镜像上获取这个内核,我只知道设置镜像做源，里面的目录对我来说太复杂，不知道是否有内核，如果有，又在哪个目录里面
<roylez> adam8157: 没，在四处拉赞助
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Veer
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，在大悦城楼上，但是我对丫无爱。
<sordtp> ubuntu下面有 archive/  和 releases/
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :) 
<sordtp> releases/下面是各种.iso 文件
<sordtp> [DIR]	10.04.4/	20-Feb-2012 01:29 	- 	  [DIR]	10.04/	20-Feb-2012 01:29 	- 	  [DIR]	10.10/	30-Mar-2011 18:51 	- 	  [DIR]	11.04/	13-Oct-2011 19:13 	- 	  [DIR]	11.10/	13-Oct-2011 19:13 	- 	  [DIR]	12.04/	02-Mar-2012 13:56 	- 	  [DIR]	8.04.4/	30-Mar-2011 18:51 	- 	  [DIR]	8.04/	30-Mar-2011 18:51 	- 	  [TXT]	MD5SUMS	17-Feb-2012 02:08 	0 	  [ ]	MD5SUMS.gpg	17-Feb-2012 02:08 	198 	  [TXT]	SHA1SUMS	17-Feb-2012 02:08 	0 	  [ ]	SHA1SUMS.gpg	
<sordtp> archive/下面是 dists/, indices/ , pool/ , project/ , ubuntu/ 目录和ls-IR.gz文件
<Atrix> sordtp: http://mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn/
<kk> Atrix,啥网址y ["Network is unreachable - connect(2) . IN gettitle"]
<sordtp> http://mirrors.xmu.edu.cn/ubuntu/上面有没有可供下载编译的内核啊，太多目录我不认识，从www.kernel.org下载实在太慢了
<Atrix> 这是北交，里面有kernel.org的镜像
<sordtp> 可以给个网址吗，直接定位到内核的，整个镜像太多目录不认识
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu的kernel src   kernel.org里有？
<MeaCulpa> sordtp: apt-get --printurl可以不？
<sordtp> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/linux-3.2.9.tar.bz2像这样精确定位的，不要http://mirrors.xmu.edu.cn/ubuntu这种
<Atrix> sordtp: http://mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn/kernel/linux/kernel/
<Atrix> sordtp: 里面各个版本都有，下自己想要的吧
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: fire咋上不去了呢
<freeflying> roylez: 拉啥赞助啊
<sordtp> 终于找到了，多谢
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我正在fire
<roylez> freeflying: 赞助我买N9
<roylez> freeflying: 您要赞助我？
<void1> MeaCulpa: fire又换地址了？
<freeflying> roylez: 你要赞助我买N9?
<freeflying> roylez: lovely
<roylez> ....
<roylez> freeflying: http://www.pcpc521.com/Product/PDetail.aspx?id=92&classid=72339069014638592
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 上海不夜城手机报价-夏日通讯提供最专业的不夜城手机报价
<freeflying> roylez: 赞啊
<freeflying> roylez: 你直接买两个吧，你一个我一个
<roylez> .......
<adam8157> roylez: 三个, 算我一个
<roylez> adam8157: 您也要出资？
<adam8157> roylez: 你买仨 给我一个. 让我从诺基亚1系列直接升到N9系列
<roylez> adam8157: 你把你那手机卖给神，让神赐你一个N9
<adam8157> iGnome: ^^  群众的呼声
<ReiFFEXzyx> N900淡定路过... N9弱爆了... lol
<iGnome> 呼啥。才退了一个手机。
<roylez> adam8157: 最近央视不是在捧一个600万微博粉丝的郭明X么？人家16年捐12万，他收入的1/3。平均每年收入不到3w，电视里头看见他用iphone发微博.....
<iGnome> 深圳twin的。谁听说过。
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 你还看央视呢
<roylez> ReiFFEXzyx: N900当年多少钱入的？
<roylez> adam8157: 昨天在朋友家看的
<ReiFFEXzyx> roylez: 过年前 700
<roylez> ReiFFEXzyx: .......
<roylez> ReiFFEXzyx: meego 1.2能刷？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 弱弱问一下，现在 ibus 依旧不支持皮肤吗？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366193 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw_y_am — 2012-03-05 14:21 
<jyfl987> roylez: 不能这么算
<ReiFFEXzyx> roylez: 能
<jyfl987> roylez: 你的年收入不可能16年都一样 要么是你16年前很拽 要么现在快饿死了
<roylez> ReiFFEXzyx: 牛
<roylez> jyfl987: 恩，有道理
<ReiFFEXzyx> roylez: 不是harmattan
<roylez> ReiFFEXzyx: 那多点触控能玩么？
<ReiFFEXzyx> roylez: 电阻屏...
<jyfl987> roylez: 但这个肯定很假就是了 用iphone发的人 16年不大可能才12w
<iGnome> jyfl987: 别人吃盒饭，还丢了iphone。
<iGnome> 你以为iphone在中国表示啥阶级？ lol
<roylez> 神用iphone？
<roylez> ReiFFEXzyx: NFC不能玩的吧？
<jyfl987> iGnome: ]
<ReiFFEXzyx> roylez: 那么老的机器就别强求了，说N9弱爆了，是相对N900的硬件提升来说的
<roylez> ReiFFEXzyx: 你那N900最开始卖多少？N9大概什么价位入比较合适？
<iGnome> roylez: 使用传呼蛙，可以不。
<roylez> iGnome: 传呼蛙？啥玩意？
<ReiFFEXzyx> roylez: 3500+吧，诺基亚的手机都这德行，上市时死贵死贵，N9上市4000+，现在我看有论坛出2000的都有
<iGnome> roylez: nnnd 自己搜索
<roylez> iGnome: 您太高端了
<roylez> iGnome: 我等低玩拜了
<iGnome> 你脱离社会，脱离现实了嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可乐吧，别想手机了
<zhao> 编译个安卓系统 从早上上班 到现在还没编译完。。。。
<Yong_PEK> CUPS！！！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3点
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/5fe2f74fjw1dqo1ocii2jj.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7dc89805jw1dqo4j9ja09j.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: P的 人家是拿得哲学书
<roylez> adam8157: http://book.douban.com/subject/1963786/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 怎样鉴别黄色歌曲 (豆瓣)
<adam8157> roylez: 见过那张把记者围堵毛太孙, 然后把录音笔打码的那张么?
<roylez> adam8157: 简直对豆瓣忍无可忍了。尔等文艺青年真是社会的害虫啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://book.douban.com/subject/2217788/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 三鹿人成功之路 (豆瓣)
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 奇怪啊，我这边居然连不上了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<xw_y_am__> 木有事情,就是来试试输入法
<xw_y_am__> ucimf 太难用了....¹
<xw_y_am__> Orz....
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在升级    : google-chrome-stable-17.0.963.65-124586.x86_64              1/2 
<CyrusYzGTt>   清理        : google-chrome-stable-17.0.963.56-121963.x86_64              2/2 
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你的地址是啥，我这里ping  irc.linuxfire.com.cn未知
<CyrusYzGTt> PING irc.linuxfire.com.cn.localdomain (121.10.40.146) 56(84) bytes of data.
<CyrusYzGTt> 64 bytes from 121.10.40.146: icmp_req=1 ttl=59 time=91.3 ms
<CyrusYzGTt> 64 bytes from 121.10.40.146: icmp_req=2 ttl=59 time=13.8 ms
<CyrusYzGTt> 64 bytes from 121.10.40.146: icmp_req=3 ttl=59 time=124 ms
<sikao_lfs> 看来用64位的人不少。我感觉该换64位了。。。。
<palomino|working> 是阿 , sikao_lfs
<sikao_lfs> 我这里ping不通ping  irc.linuxfire.com.cn
<palomino|working> 我64位用了得有4、5年了
<sikao_lfs> ping: unknown host irc.linuxfire.com.cn
<sikao_lfs> 看来联通都每解析这个网址。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..64bit的 google-chrome木有自帶 flash插件
<sikao_lfs> 没
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我放心。肯定难不倒你。肯定可以自己下下来，然后做好软链接
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..額。。 我現在用的是 adobe 的 11.1.. ，，
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞了个DP转DVI转换头接外接显示器，效果好了很多呀。
<medicalwei> RMS 用龍芯 =w=
<freeflying> adam8157: 介绍人给物品啊
<medicalwei> 如果我記得沒錯的話
<freeflying> 给我
<adam8157> freeflying: 你们比我们还缺啊... 目前没想到合适的...
<adam8157> gfrog: displayport
<adam8157> ?
<freeflying> adam8157: 问问你同学们，junior的也要
<gfrog> adam8157: 对头
<adam8157> freeflying: 我是学微波的 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，之前是造微波炉的嘛？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ca, 是造雷达的 侦查敌机 高科技了喂
<gfrog> adam8157: 切，俺当年也差点转了微波方向，不过还好坚定的选择了电子。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: cs的
<flh> yes
<soiamso> adam8157: 国内研发不独立，没有什么前途
<flh> setgid: 不允许的操作,这个问题头疼了？没法sudo 
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯 在帮你留意, 只是认识俩想跳槽的水平方向都不行. 一个做嵌入式linux的妹子, 一个目前做php的
<adam8157> soiamso: gfrog 电子也是头大, 当年我就该选计算机...sigh
<gfrog> freeflying: 要神马方向的呀？ 
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说我准备今天去中科院旁听内核的课
<flh> 请教：setgid: 不允许的操作,这个问题头疼？没法sudo
<gfrog> adam8157: soiamso 同，我要选CS被我老爹坚决制止了，非要我去学神马物理，唉唉。
<soiamso> adam8157: 有人干就不错了，
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？ 哪？
<adam8157> gfrog: 同是被家里人阻止, 怕走火入魔
<adam8157> gfrog: 发育所
<soiamso> gfrog: 学数学比物理好，起码银行抢着要
<gfrog> adam8157: 发育所？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 这本书的作者讲 http://book.douban.com/subject/6433169/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Linux内核设计的艺术 (豆瓣)
<gfrog> soiamso: 物理转金融的也不少，可惜俺长相太差，看着就像劫匪，去不成
<gfrog> adam8157: 这不是神马团队嘛，不是一个人？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道, 我同学选修的, 我找他吃饭 顺便看看
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，那我还是不去凑热闹了，免得影响你面基，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 无所谓, 大学舍友来着
<freeflying> gfrog: service delivery
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问一下我在vmware虚拟机装ubuntu-11.10 时，出现请求中断，求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366197 就出现这个 求助各位高手 。。。。谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 linhuanwei — 2012-03-05 15:25 
<gfrog> freeflying: 完全不了解，囧
<freeflying> gfrog: 你是应届毕业生？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，我都毕业多少年了。。 啊，记不清了
<vyouzhi> ...
<roylez> adam8157: https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/files.chrisacky.com/github/bender.png
<adam8157> roylez: 那个回复啥意思
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04更新后没有hud和privacy的同学看过来！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366199 本人的12.04春节的时候就装上了，一直都挺顺利的（虽然小问题一直都有），但是前两天话说beta1发出来以后系统都带hud和privacy功能了啊，可是不管我怎么更新（主服务器，中国官方源，163源等等神马的都试过）都没有 …
<roylez> adam8157: bender是futurama里面的机器人，你弱爆了。bender都不知道
<adam8157> roylez: 你个宅男
<roylez> adam8157: http://home.pacific.net.au/~tmcgee/images/bender9.png
<kk> roylez,啥网址y ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<roylez> adam8157: minecraft里的巨型bender雕像
<adam8157> roylez: 宅男 (盖戳
<roylez> adam8157: 你再说一遍试试？
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd
<adam8157> ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<roylez> adam8157: 年轻人，要好学，知道么
<adam8157> roylez: 思密达
<iGnome> 思密达，是不是亲爱的意思？
<DawnFantasy> 你们都是坏人。。
<iGnome> 豆腐出来了
<soiamso> iGnome: 陈述句 助语
<iGnome> soiamso: 。。你这都研究啊。
<roylez> adam8157: http://homakov.blogspot.com/2012/03/egor-stop-hacking-gh.html
<roylez> adam8157: 老毛子牛啊
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Egor Homakov: "Egor, stop hacking GH"
<roylez> MeaCulpa: chuck norris http://images.4chan.org/gif/src/1330778292852.gif
<adam8157> roylez: 种族天赋啊
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • syslinux会认主板！！有木有 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366200 syslinux，不管是打的u盘还是cd，dvd。有两块主办就是无法启动。 症状或者为不认启动。或者位DMI检查后卡死无反应。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ttand — 2012-03-05 15:46 
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你是用网桥还是什么？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: ad-hoc -> internet
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..什麼網橋？？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 就是利用 ad-hoc 连 internet
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 額。。 就是創建，鏈接就是。  ,,
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 那只是 ad-hoc 的局域网吧
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ dns用你的IP..
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ dns用你的創建者的IP
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 路由,dns用你的創建者的IP
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我的计算机能做 DNS Server?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..。。額，， 你不是創建熱點麼。。。 自己創建是需要這樣幹的，， 別問我爲什麼，我不懂
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 可以 网络桥接到另外一个网卡吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..你用 iptable試試唄
<roylez> huntxu: http://images.4chan.org/gif/src/1330725567408.gif
<fvw> pocoyo: emacs 有列数字递增插件不？
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 列数字？
<huntxu> roylez: column是豎的沒錯吧...
<huntxu> roylez: row是橫的...
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 那叫 VPN 么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..不是，， vpn首先還要先聯網
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我研究研究，以前网络一无所知
<huntxu> roylez: 有個table = gtk.Table(2,9,False)又table.attch(xxx,0,2,1,9)的代碼，把我看傻了...
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我也不知道，我平時就是看看 AV,,聽聽音樂，，玩玩 warzone2100  看看小說
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: NAT?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..額，，算是吧
<roylez> huntxu: 不懂
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我不想乱动 iptables
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ . 好吧，， 那我不知道
<adam8157> huntxu: http://bit.ly/zuD6eD
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 招商银行信用卡-在线申请
<huntxu> roylez: 行列反了...于是我去翻回gtktable的聲明，以為我一直對row和column的理解有誤...
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒錢...
<adam8157> huntxu: 信用卡不用钱
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒rp
<adam8157> huntxu: 踢你
<huntxu> adam8157: 踢就永不辦
<adam8157> huntxu: 哼哼
<huntxu> adam8157: 不踢你還有機會
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子高玩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 需要看 chuck norris VS Steven Seagal
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: nat最簡單...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu怎么样子能方便的休眠阿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366203 super+a 里找不到休眠的图标 最右边的indicator里的关机也没有休眠选项。 我不想每次sudo 用命令还要输密码 有简单的方法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-03-05 16:32 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还是 chuck norris 好
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 网络一窍不通
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 那就打通它
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: dns設置和你的hotspot一樣就可以
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: iptables 我不敢乱弄
<iGnome> namoamitabuddha: 搞吧。怕啥。不写配置文件。关机就没了。
<iGnome> 要不删除配置就是
<roylez> iGnome: http://www.smzdm.com/the-bandai-bandai-power-pleasant-fit-robot-series-set-62-3-yuan.html
<iGnome> reinstall
<kk> roylez,啥网址y BANDAI 万代 动力喜羊羊 合体机器人系列 套装　62.3元包邮 » 什么值得买
<roylez> iGnome: 无敌了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: shell的PS1变量，如果我里面直接跑命令，会不会每次按回车，显示prompt的时候都跑一边命令？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还是sessoin里不变的？
<iGnome> 丑死的哦。 roylez
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 时间都变的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bash专门有个环境变量叫做 PROMPT_COMMAND
<namoamitabuddha> iGnome: 我现在无法测试，不是现在的环境，要到明天测试。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: zsh 的prompt函数会不会帮你搞定？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: zsh直接写hook
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那我这样呢？ .kshrc PR_BUILD=${BR_BUILD:=`cat /usr/lpp/bos/aix_release.level`}
<MeaCulpa> PS1=`logname`@`hostname -s`[$PR_BUILD]:'$PWD# '
<roylez> MeaCulpa: precmd prexec ....
<MeaCulpa> hmm... 没研究过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你自己玩，我不管你。直接tame到zsh....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那些网上的zshrc, 设置变量的，都是preexec?
<MeaCulpa> 我还是老土的:=检验...
<iGnome> zsh配置得可以跑不动。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 补全一个钟头，我碰到过...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你看我的配置嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 神牛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你干什么了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...没啥，看ksh的prmpt不顺眼，改改，装机器装的太多，有点晕了，所以把版本也写进prompt...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o...
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 嗯。估计是在编译中。。。。 :P
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 那网桥呢？是不是比较慢的？
<iGnome> fyodor_: .
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: en 一列数字
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 是 list?
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 不是哦
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 1 1 1 1 1 一列 变成 1 2 3 4 5
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 不是...
<roylez> huntxu: 神下班了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu格式化U盘没有访问权限 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366204 用命令“sudo mkfs.ext3 /dex/sdb1”格式化U盘为ext3格式后U盘没有访问权限，不能创建文件夹和文件，这样就等于这个U盘根本就不能用，请问怎么才可以让我在U盘上创建文件夹及文件呢？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 csat — 2012-03-05 16:43 
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐 天天挂机啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ ..大姐，，， 我是男的，， 
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐, 你又这么说
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 大姐，你不要 蛋蛋了？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 杀人之前, 口念: 哦密豆腐~
<Drocula> 呀 咋给我大姐踢了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 壞蛋，。
<chen> 请教一个关于字体的问题：我打开一些PDF的文件出现乱码，用了sudo rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf，这个后，我的系统字体变了，我想用装系统时候默认的字体怎么恢复回来？
<adam8157> Drocula: 你大姐乱说话 :)
<Drocula> 踢的好
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 小妹妹。不乖，， 我要 XXOO米
<Drocula> 那你插自己吧 插自己
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教一个改系统字体的问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366217 我最开始是打开一些PDF的文件出现乱码，用了sudo rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf，这个后PDF能打开了，但是我的系统字体变了，变小了，看着难受，我想用装系统时候默认的字体，请问怎么恢复回来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wowe …
<CyrusYzGTt> 人法地，地法天，天法道，道法自然
<jiero> roylez: 喝了一瓶 mutation potion 我的ogre变瘦身暗杀类型了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上吃啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道...
<adam8157> hamo: 你都回家了?
<adam8157> hamo: 我晚上要去中科院蹭课 但是就这一次 那课上的太晚了
<hamo> adam8157: 木呢..晚上老大请客...
<hamo> adam8157: 啥课？
<adam8157> hamo: ca 故意刺激我 踢之
<adam8157> hamo: 内核
<hamo> adam8157: 你问的好不好..
<hamo> adam8157: 这么爽..还有内核的课...
<adam8157> hamo: 就是那本被骂得很惨的linux内核设计艺术的作者讲的
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 中科院研究生院？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 原来gnome-shell的扩展auto move windows还可以绑定某窗口到特定桌面！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366220 原来gnome-shell的扩展auto move windows还可以绑定某窗口到特定桌面！ 到gnome-shell扩展网站，点击自己的扩展：https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ 就可以在线调整参数了 一直都是ricotz/testing的源版本太高 3.3.90都不能 …
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 你是去准备骂他的么？
<adam8157> hamo: 怎么可能
<jiero> adam8157: 你是准备去拥抱他吗？
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<hamo> jiero: 搞基开始了..
<jiero> hamo: 啥啊。。。拥抱是多好的礼节啊，男女都可以
 * jiero 只要不丑就接受
 * wzssyqa 前来下药
 * jiero 错了。是不臭。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<hamo> ...
<jiero> 有臭味最好别拥抱，有重水味道也是。。。
<hamo> jiero: 重水？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 臭味相投呢？
<jiero> hamo: 重度香水病患者。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你见过？
 * hamo 我喜欢...--__--""
<wzssyqa> jiero: 过敏么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 不。
<adam8157> hamo: 你喜欢喷满香水的?
<jiero> wzssyqa: 只是反感
<wzssyqa> hamo: 各种香水混合的呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 最多能喷多少...
<hamo> wzssyqa: 不臭就行...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我以爲是 重水 輕水。。。 核能的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，有那个味道就躲的远远的
<hamo> adam8157: 这书其实我看过...还是不错的..就是说的太大了...
<adam8157> hamo: 一口一个世界级
<shang_> 有多少 人在 上海啊？
<jiero> hamo: 我的书更吹
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 還真說，， 核能的重水？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你的小脑太发达了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..打錯了。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 求拜读
<hamo> jiero: 铜球
<jiero> wzssyqa: 等吧。延迟
<adam8157> jiero: 铜球
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋知道这课的？
<jiero> hamo adam8157还不是掉到你们头上的时候: 
<adam8157> hamo: 我同学选修的
<hamo> adam8157: 你还有同学学这个？
<adam8157> hamo: 他选修的
<adam8157> hamo: 玩票性质
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...不会就是和你一起住的那个孩子吧？
<hamo> adam8157: 那个基友...
<adam8157> hamo: 不是 大学舍友
<jiero> 猜我的root密码的时间。
<jiero> 是个游戏名。开始猜。
<mugebjgd> jiero: two boys one cup?
<mugebjgd> jiero: 1cup2boys
<tonghuix> 我发现必须用SSL加密的方式走6697端口才能登录freenode了
<shang_> 谁是用的debian
<pocoyo> shang_: .
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你傻子
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让adobe为默认的打开pdf的工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366225 不喜欢自带的那个 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-03-05 18:18 
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你鸭子
<namoamitabuddha> duck -> Python ?
<wujie520> 大家好哦啊
<geekard> wujie520: 520, :P
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<wujie520> 问一下gtkqq怎么安装到fedora
<geekard> wujie520: 下一个预编译的二进制RPM包，或则找到源代码自己编译。
<tonghuix> kk: 让我调戏一下啊
<kk> tonghuix, 有趣的八卦。  ㍪ 
<tonghuix> kk: 有人喜欢你么
<kk> tonghuix, .. ..  ㍪ 
<tonghuix> kk: 是真人么
<kk> tonghuix, “它”是它吗？  ㍪ 
<tonghuix> kk: 是你哦
<kk> tonghuix, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍪ 
<tonghuix> kk: 看来你很孤独
<kk> tonghuix, 休息一下...  ㍪ 
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【教程】使用Bumblebee 3.0控制NVIDIA驱动双显卡处理办法 by 11.10 实测GT540 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366227 注： 用NVIDIA双显卡的电脑用户都纠结，本本只使用集成显卡，独立显卡不能用，装独显驱动经常造成系统崩溃，到论坛上看也没找到合理的办法，找了好久找到这个方法，希望对大家有帮助！  …
<tonghuix> kk: 看来你刚才射了
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: ........
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 哈哈我喜欢调戏KK
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 那垃圾机器人有什么好调戏的 傻子一个
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 哈哈大发寂寞
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 撸管
<Cherrot> kk 又不是充气娃娃……
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 我知道，，我也用 bumblebee的
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 伤身。。。
<kk> Cherrot, 我真的不能肯定地说。  ㍪ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..懷疑kk 在承認自己是 充氣娃娃。。
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 不能 每天一撸 绝对的锻炼身体
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 这是你的养生经验
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 是的
<Cherrot> kk: 我好像知道了些什么……
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 老婆在的时候每日一回合 不在的话就每日一撸
<CyrusYzGTt> 擼擼更健壯
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 保证身强体壮 吃饭香 睡觉香 
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 受教了。。
<kk> Cherrot, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 从今天开始 来吧年轻人
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 哈哈哈我不，打算说服女人每天至少一回合
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: 不需要说服 直接推倒
<mugebjgd> tonghuix: sm 强奸随意 那才刺激
<tonghuix> mugebjgd: 哈哈不错
 * kk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位未成年的請退出。。在聊有關於 活塞運動的問題
<tonghuix> CyrusYzGTt: 活塞运动及汽缸包容性和能量损耗之研究
<CyrusYzGTt> tonghuix§ 好吧，，金屬疲勞 以及金屬。。。 etc
<jlzhang> hi,能问个MYsql的问题吗？
<jlzhang> 新建了一个表，有个username的字段设为key了。
<jlzhang> 然后导入一些用户数据，提示错误。
<jlzhang> 说是username重复了，我看了一下重复的内容。
<jlzhang> 先是有个'活生生的炒作'的username
<jlzhang> 然后导入到'活生生的炒作1'就提示key重复了
<jlzhang> 这个比较奇怪。
<jlzhang> `username` char(15) NOT NULL DEFAULT '',
<jlzhang> char15应该没用溢出吧？
<soiamso> jlzhang: 要看看char的定义
<soiamso> jlzhang: 如果是 word8 的话，还要看username 的编码
<jlzhang> soiamso: mysql刚入门，问题比较菜，呵呵
<soiamso> jlzhang: 翻翻 mysql的 manual 编码 部分，字段定义部分
<jlzhang> create database discuz DEFAULT CHARACTER SET utf8 DEFAULT COLLATE utf8_unicode_ci;
<jlzhang> 我导入部分正确的数据，然后导出也是能正常先是的汉字。
<jlzhang> 如果提示有错误，那导出的数据肯定是乱码了的。
<jlzhang> 但是在数据库里用select命令能显示出正确的汉字。
<jlzhang> soiamso: 感觉编码的问题比较大。
<soiamso> jlzhang: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/char.html
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 10.4.1 The CHAR and VARCHAR Types
<jlzhang> soiamso: 数据导入的来源是一个gbk编码的mysql数据库。
<soiamso> jlzhang: 如果你在win下搞问题是比较明显的
<jlzhang> soiamso: 我这确实是linux
<soiamso> jlzhang: The following table illustrates the differences between         CHAR and         VARCHAR by showing the result of         storing various string values into CHAR(4)         and VARCHAR(4) columns (assuming that the         column uses a single-byte character set such as         latin1). 
<jlzhang> soiamso: 有点意思
<jlzhang> soiamso: 我继续弄弄，很受启发。
<soiamso> jlzhang: mysql 可以定义转换的吧
<jlzhang> soiamso: 我刚入门，有些东西还需要消化一下，有眉目了告诉你*^_^*
<roylez_> soiamso: 你又在这里坑小朋友？
<jlzhang> soiamso: username是char哦
<soiamso> roylez_: 是阿，
<roylez_> soiamso: 坏人
<soiamso> jlzhang: 你还会什么语言？
<jlzhang> soiamso: char是定值吧？可以这麽理解么？
<jlzhang> soiamso: 我啥也不会-_-||
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 怎么是定值
<soiamso> jlzhang: 是阿，固定的话性能会好很多
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 表达有误-_-||
<xwl> mplayer2 这个 fork ... 名字也太混了
<soiamso> jlzhang: 使用 iconv 转换为 unicode 然后 再转换为目标编码
<jlzhang> soiamso: 我直接从源数据库强制utf-8导出的……
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 那你说的是啥
<jyfl987> const?
<jlzhang> soiamso: 导出的是utf-8码没错。
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 固定长度的值？
<soiamso> jlzhang: http://blog.ligj.eol.cn/435
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 刀光剑影--刀哥的blog :: mysql GB2312转utf8
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 额 你说 数据库的 char阿 
<soiamso> jlzhang: 你记住 char 就是 word8 就可以了，1个byte
<jyfl987> mysql不知道 pgsql是固定的 不够补齐 超过截断
<jlzhang> jyfl987: char 15 应该是7个半utf8中文字符吧？
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 不知道 pgsql有编码方面的限制符
<jlzhang> username里"活生生的炒作"才6个中文字啊……
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 怎么会跟"活生生的炒作1"重复呢？想不明白。
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 说明 1被截断了 大佬
<soiamso>  jlzhang 够补齐 超过截断
<jyfl987> 而且说明是从前面开始算 截断后面的 
<soiamso> jlzhang: 别人不是告诉你了吗？ mysql 不算什么的其实
<jlzhang> char(15)不够长吗？
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 所以最好不要用 char 而用 varchar
<jlzhang> 是两个word8算一个utf8字符吗？
<jlzhang> jyfl987: char固定长度加快检索速度
<jyfl987> jlzhang: utf8是变长 跟ascii能兼容 汉字占3个 英文字母以及ascii里的占1个
 * jiero 今天懵了。竟然13、4岁的小姑娘说我sexy。。。
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 那不过是mysql烂而已 
<jyfl987> jiero: 那就跟他来一炮？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 是这样么？utf8里的汉字占3个？
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 你不会今天才知道么？
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 我一直以为是两个……
<jyfl987> jlzhang: 额 你想的是 gb系列吧
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 而且这个是discuz的源程序数据库
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 他们也没在代码方面做一下过滤？……
<jyfl987> jlzhang: discuz也有bug阿 要不然干嘛要升级
<jiero> jyfl987: 看到了 $200的笔记本，我连那么多钱都没。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 推了没？
<jyfl987> jiero: 二手的？
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 那应该是我搞错了，
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 我明白了
<jiero> jyfl987: 全新2年质保。。。
<jyfl987> jlzhang: thanks
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 源数据库是gbk编码的，用两个char定义一个gbk中文字没错
<jiero> jyfl987: 比这个稍微好些。 http://www.bigw.com.au/electronics/computers-office/computers/laptops/bpnBIGW_0000000274974/
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 什么本子 全新才200刀？？
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Buy MSI Notebook A4100 | Read Reviews | BIG W Online Store Australia
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 我现在换成utf8编码的数据库
<jlzhang> jyfl987: 谢谢
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。 MSI A6300 
<jiero> jyfl987: 没赶上啊。。。悲剧，卖光了。
<jyfl987> jiero: atom芯片？？
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 做活动阿
<jiero> A black 15.6" Notebook powered by AMD's Phenom II, Triple-Core processor - the P820 @ 1.8GHz. Comes with 3GB DDR3 Memory, 320GB Hard Drive, full WiFi (802.11 b/g/n), DVD Combo Drive, Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium and a 6-cell battery for long lasting performance.
<jyfl987> jiero: 那原价多少的？
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不如买个apu来玩玩
<jiero> $399
<jiero> jyfl987: 为啥？啊谱、
<jyfl987> jiero: 果然和我想的一样
<jyfl987> jiero: apu两个合一 能耗相对小点
<jiero> jyfl987: 小那么点不值得价格。
<jyfl987> jiero: 毛 笔记本续航还是很重要的
<jiero> jyfl987: 你有比过耗电么。。。
 * LOL_ samsung的TD-SCDMA手机作Modem，网速达到460.8Kbps
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不要看台式机的那个 额
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装Ubuntu12.04时，您是谁? 点继续后就卡了。一直过不去。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366235 我太郁闷了，等了快1个小时了。 姓名和计算机名，用户名，密码都填了，也可以点继续。 但是点继续之后，就悲惨了，一直卡在哪里，不会动，但是可以用其他功能，例如打开文件，浏览器什么的。 快 …
 * LOL_ 这是不是意味着中移动的TD网络速度达到了57.6 KB/s
<jiero> jyfl987: 还有个http://www.ozstock.com.au/4238/Refurbished-HP-EliteBook-Tablet-Notebook-2730p-with-Carry-Bag
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Refurbished HP EliteBook Tablet Notebook 2730p with Carry Bag
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道值不值得冒险。。
 * LOL_ 不喜欢xchat的界面
<jyfl987> jiero: 你她吗的买个几百块的东西 还想来想去的 
<jyfl987> jiero: 做几天工就回来的
<jiero> jyfl987: 我没钱，要贷款
<jiero> jyfl987: 我没做工机会
<jyfl987> jiero: 那是你自己懒惰
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我懒极度懒。
<jyfl987> jiero: 想不到东亚人居然出你这种的 诶 不过也好 你这样 白澳人才觉得东亚人没威胁
<jyfl987> jiero: 你懒得噜管不？
<jiero> jyfl987: 懒
<jiero> jyfl987: 我是懒鬼
<jiero> jyfl987: 每天睡6小时地板～
<jiero> 哈哈哈
<jiero> Cherrot: 额。什么事情呢
<jyfl987> jiero: 你怎么这样子 出去做舞男不
<LOL_> gebjgd, 我发现我在京东上看上哪个本，哪个本很快就无货了，一连4个都是这样
<soiamso> jlzhang: 国内大部分软件公司都认为只会在win下使用
<soiamso> LOL_: 笔记本可以到taobao买，而且不去商城
<mugebjgd> jiero: msi垃圾
<LOL_> gebjgd, 今天早上刚看上个HP的本，看了一天怎么给它装系统的文章，下午一上京东，发现又没货了，
<mugebjgd> jiero:这牌子我绝对不会再买了
<LOL_> soiamso, 没在淘宝上买过东西，而且上面貌似假货太多，
<jiero> jyfl987: 不。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦。
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 你还买过微星？
<LOL_> soiamso, 求链接
<jiero> jyfl987: 累死的活不干。
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 垃圾微星
<soiamso> LOL_: 不会阿，你不会挑，而且精密东西除非是二手，基本都没有问题
<soiamso> LOL_: 什么型号？
<jlzhang> soiamso: 搞明白问题所在了，非常感谢你。
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 微星是哪个国的
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 中国台湾
<mugebjgd> LOL_: hp也是垃圾
<LOL_> soiamso, EeePC 1011PX 白色ubuntu
<LOL_> soiamso, 京东报价1599,已经没货了
<soiamso> LOL_: http://msi.tmall.com/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 首页-微星旗舰-- 淘宝商城
<LOL_> soiamso, EeePC是华硕的。。。
<LOL_> soiamso, 我不找微星
<soiamso> LOL_: 你看到那个价钱还不赶紧下手，就没有了
<soiamso> LOL_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10878786622&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fs8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3DEeePC%25201011PX%26commend%3Dall%26style%3Dgrid%26pid%3Dmm_12717186_1822449_9556011%26tab%3Dcoefp%26sort%3Dprice-asc&ali_trackid=2:mm_12717186_1822449_9556011,0:1330948876_3z2_945516278
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y Asus/华硕 Eee PC 1011PX N455 1G 250G 全国包邮 顺丰 上网本-淘宝网
<LOL_> soiamso, 我最大的缺点就是犹豫不决，一直在思考，从未下手，等想下手时，已没货了。。。
<soiamso> LOL_: 预算高点的话就别买 上网本了
<LOL_> soiamso, 预算3000以内
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。直接 i3了不是？
<jiero> LOL_: 
<LOL_> jiero, i3的貌似要2999
<jiero> AMD 的等着你。
<soiamso> LOL_: 买台式
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。买微型台式机
<LOL_> jiero, soiamso 在学校不方便用台式
<jiero> 放假就卷走主机。显示器交给机房暂用
<jiero> LOL_: 明白？
<soiamso> LOL_: 只在宿舍用的吧？
<LOL_> jiero, soiamso 嗯，在宿舍用
<jiero> soiamso: 他想带回家用
<cfy> mathematica碉堡了
<LOL_> jiero, 放假带回家
<cfy> concrete mathematics碉堡了
<Cherrot> jiero: 这两天有没有在用darktable？ 找到过翻译错误吗？
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<roylez_> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez_ 你等小姑娘推你吗？
<soiamso> LOL_: http://www.360buy.com/products/670-671-673-0-5492-0-0-0-0-0-1-3-1.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 一体机台式机 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】
<jiero> Cherrot: 我的内存还不到啊！！！
<Cherrot> jiero: 还不到………………这跨国旅行真耗时间…… 
<jiero> Cherrot: 额。。。
<LOL_> soiamso, 一体机还好吗
<jiero> Cherrot: 同城的
<soiamso> LOL_: 起码比上网本好
<Cherrot> jiero: =。=  那你打个电话不就得了……
 * cfy ....
<LOL_> soiamso, 嗯
<jiero> Cherrot: 人家已经发了。。。
<cfy> yall: hillo
<cfy> jiero: hi
<soiamso> LOL_: http://www.360buy.com/product/493264.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 【长城P800Nw】长城（Greatwall）P800Nw 21.5英寸宽屏PIO 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<cfy> roylez: zs
<Cherrot> jiero: 没想到国外的快递服务也不咋地 lol
<soiamso> LOL_: 这个 PIO 就可以了， 上 A6 系列apu  matx 主板
<cfy> roylez: zxh
<roylez_> cfy: ???
<LOL_> soiamso, 好便宜
<cfy> roylez: 主席好=zxh
<soiamso> LOL_: 这个只是，显示器的价格，这个显示器后面就是机箱了
<LOL_> soiamso, 只是个显示器。。。
<LOL_> soiamso, 有没有那种携带方便的微型台式？
<soiamso> LOL_:  一般买ultrabook, 要不就4500+ 的，
<jiero> LOL_: 微型的也比笔记本大哦。
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。
<LOL_> soiamso, 哦
<LOL_> jiero, 大多少？
<soiamso> LOL_: 如果专业使用，没有理由买上网本，多买多亏
<jiero> Cherrot: 问了Destine，有lighttable的翻译。= 光台。
<LOL_> soiamso, 哦
<jiero> LOL_: 5KG左右。
<LOL_> jiero, 好重
<jiero> LOL_: 因为台式都习惯做的结实啊。摔是不会坏的
<jiero> LOL_: 为什么呢。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu将多个eps文件按照指定顺序连接成一个pdf文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366241 我知道linux下面可以很方便地转换eps到pdf，然后在将它们连接为一个pdf 但是如果我想按照指定的顺序来作呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-03-05 20:10 
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯 听着比亮光桌好多了:D  还有那个自由翻成了免费…… 今天日语更新了翻译。等你内存到了再更新一次翻译吧;)
<LOL_> jiero, 我对数字不敏感，感觉一上KG就很重
<soiamso> LOL_: 你可以选15寸以上的笔记本，性能好价格便宜
<LOL_> soiamso, 太大了
<LOL_> soiamso, 关键是分辨率，
<soiamso> LOL_: 很多老外选这种当台式
<soiamso> LOL_: http://www.360buy.com/product/548750.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 【宏
<LOL_> soiamso, 同学的一个联想，14'' 13**x7**的分辨率，感觉字体很有颗粒感
<soiamso> LOL_: 虽然U不是很好
<LOL_> soiamso, 为啥14''的13**x7**的分辨率还是不好，字体不是很清楚
<soiamso> LOL_: win垃圾吧
<LOL_> soiamso, 难得11寸的13**x7**的分辨率，字体才会显示清楚
<Cherrot> LOL_: 14寸不是1280*800啊？
<LOL_> Cherrot, 不是
<soiamso> LOL_: dpi 问题
<LOL_> Cherrot, 京东上的大多是13**x7**
<soiamso> LOL_: http://www.360buy.com/product/563201.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 【戴尔Inspiron15R】戴尔（DELL）M511R-626B 15英寸笔记本电脑（A4-3300M 2G 500G 7200转 双显卡 6480G+ 6470M 蓝牙）黑色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<LOL_> Cherrot, 苹果的貌似是13寸 14**x9**
<Cherrot> LOL_: 不会是字体渲染的问题？
<LOL_> Cherrot, 我也不知道，我看我同学的14寸的字体都不是很清楚
<soiamso> LOL_: 重量都在2.5KG 以下
<Cherrot> LOL_: 因为身边N多用Windows的人从来没开过TrueType字体渲染，甚至连有这个玩意儿都不清楚
<LOL_> Cherrot, 还有一个15.6寸的，分辨率也是13**x7**,字体显示也很垃圾
<LOL_> Cherrot, soiamso 如果11寸的分辨率达到13** x 7**,那显示效果会不会很好
<Cherrot> LOL_: 如果图形显示比例没啥问题的话，我觉得这个“颗粒感”的描述是因为没有开字体渲染。让它去Windows控制面板里启用TrueType效果呗
<LOL_> Cherrot, soiamso http://www.360buy.com/product/521332.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【宏
<LOL_> Cherrot, 看这个显示会不会很好
<Cherrot> LOL_: 笔记本说明书上会清楚的说明显示器最佳分辨率是多少，用这个分辨率是最清楚的，如果嫌字小什么的可以改字体大小，或者改DPI
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 刚看上这个acer的，又没货了。。。
<Cherrot> LOL_: lol
<LOL_> Cherrot, 显示器上提示最佳分辨率就是13**x7**
 * LOL_ 为毛，俺看上哪款，哪款就没货了，%>_<%
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你不是选好了么 thinkpad e
<jiero> LOL_: 看哪个买哪个嗯嗯。
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 嗯，这不是多几款考虑吗,我最大的缺点就是犹豫不决
<Cherrot> LOL_: 那我觉得是字体渲染的问题:D
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 优柔寡断 没啥大出息
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 这都是没钱惹的祸。。。
<mugebjgd> LOL_: thinkpad e系列就是它 拍板
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 我要是有money，先买几台玩玩
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 没钱卖屁股去 挣钱
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 没人要
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 好吧，这个星期四就下单，
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 今天星期一
<soiamso> LOL_: 因为显示字体很小，你要靠近看，然后就没有区别了，
 * L-----D 摸了摸 soiamso 的屁股，发现很圆
<LOL_> soiamso, 字体是很小，所以不清楚
<binbin> hello
<jiero> LOL_: 优柔寡断，又没货了。
<Cherrot> soiamso: 如果把DPI调小，会不会影响显示质量呢？
<jiero> LOL_: 诅咒你
<kk> binbin, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<LOL_> jiero, %>_<%
 * Cherrot 看来国内的购买力还是很强劲嘛
<binbin> 无聊蛋疼中
<LOL_> jiero, 俺也很讨厌自己这种性格。。。
 * LOL_ 好讨厌自己
<Cherrot> binbin: 和 banban有关系吗？
<yall> 额？
<binbin> 木
<LOL_> mugebjgd, A4-3300这个U怎么样
<soiamso> Cherrot: 不会，物理dpi不变, 你调的那个是告诉软件硬件的dpi，从而显示出来的字体或图像跟现实中的物体一样大， 
<LOL_> mugebjgd, http://www.360buy.com/product/588891.html
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 很弱的cpu
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【联想B475Gm】联想（Lenovo）B475Gm 14.0英寸笔记本电脑（A4-3300M 2G 320G 摄像头 D刻 指纹识别） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Cherrot> soiamso: 哦:)
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 哦
<soiamso> LOL_: cpubenchmark
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 不过对你来说也够了
<soiamso> Cherrot: 那个值基本都是误用的比较多
<Cherrot> soiamso: 为什么这么说呢？
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 比那个p600怎么样
<Cherrot> soiamso: 我一直保持默认的96没改动过
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你买了上win？
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 上啥也行
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 上win的话a4-3300应该不赖
<soiamso> Cherrot: 只要设置到跟显示器的dpi一致就可以保证你跟UI设计师看到的东西一样，国内的设计师可能忽略了这个问题，选的中文字体有点大
 * Cherrot 顺便吐槽一下飞利浦的低端LED显示器，烂到家了
<Cherrot> soiamso: 哦
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 今天看了会儿U盘装ubuntu,
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 我的就是飞利浦底端的led
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 21.5的
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 感觉自己操作有点难度
<soiamso> Cherrot: 如果是笔记本的话dpi 肯定不是96， 也只有hp的显示器是96的
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 感觉还不错
<soiamso> Cherrot: 而且还是台式
<mugebjgd> LOL_: thinkpad e系列 还是那样 我的立场不变
<LOL_> soiamso, 那是不是说hp的显示器好
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 感觉好伤眼睛……我眼睛不太好，真心不爽 我的是20寸的, 201EL
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 20? 不是hd分辨率
<LOL_> mugebjgd, 嗯，我是一个犹豫不决的人，%>_<%
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 渣
<soiamso> Cherrot: 一般是105，最好用尺 量一下
<Cherrot> soiamso: 看来我得查查我的显示器DPI了
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 用win的话必须hdmi 字迹就清楚 
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 否则就上linux
<soiamso> Cherrot: x 自己还有一个 dpi, 只要这几个dpi值保持跟，物理上的那个一致就可以了
<LOL_> soiamso, hp的显示器好吗？
<ayaka> 我求你们一件事情，我因为找不到linux所以想让人帮我编译一个给手机用的内核，代码配置会给出，谢谢
<soiamso> LOL_: dpi 越低越差
<LOL_> soiamso, 惠普的dpi是最低的？
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 1600*900 的。 怀念家里的LG显示器，可以根据屏显和外界光强自动调整亮度。。。 我眼睛不好:(
<soiamso> LOL_: 好像是
<soiamso> LOL_: 但是他的颜色最自然
<LOL_> soiamso, 幸亏没买惠普的，要不该后悔死，
<LOL_> soiamso, 只一条dpi低，就可以把它打入冷宫
<jiero> Cherrot:  15寸笔记本1440 900 dpi是107
<soiamso> LOL_: 但是没有必要最求更高的dpi, 这个与视距有关
<jiero> Cherrot: 19寸屏幕就是87了。。。
<LOL_> soiamso, 苹果不是一直在让自己的dpi变得最高吗
<jiero> soiamso: 最好让你的显示器和后面的墙壁距离保持较远的水平
<jiero> LOL_: 因为人家专注
<soiamso> LOL_: 不低于72就算还好了，
<LOL_> soiamso, iphone4s号称突破人体视觉极限
<Cherrot> jiero: 可能因为是台式所以不设太高？
<jiero> Cherrot: 不是，高了贵。
<Cherrot> jiero: lol
<jiero> Cherrot: 我是加了 $70从1280×800换到1440×900的
 * LOL_ 很喜欢苹果人家的显示的东西，感觉就是好，只是有点贵。。。
<soiamso> LOL_: 超越这个没有必要，
<Cherrot> jiero: 以前还真没注意过显示器的物理DPI，惭愧a
<LOL_> soiamso, 看东西会很享受
<LOL_> soiamso, 你尝试下在3寸的屏幕下用240x320的分辨率看东西，就知道那简直就是一种煎熬
<Ranmocy> 问一下我在MacbookAir4,2 上安装 Ubuntu 12.04 +awesome，怎么用多媒体键来调整显示器的亮度呢？命令行修改的话对应在/sys/class/backlight/brightness是root可写的，awesome没法修改它⋯⋯
<soiamso> LOL_: 难道果粉对墙壁后面的下水渠也是透视研究的
<LOL_> soiamso, 感觉联想的显示效果也不好，还不如戴尔
<soiamso> Ranmocy: 不知道你说什么
<LOL_> soiamso, VAIO的显示还是不错的
<LOL_> soiamso, 不知道三星的显示好不好
<jiero> LOL_: 废话。。。dell专门做显示器的
<ayaka> Ranmocy sudo
<jiero> LOL_: 看背景，三星是显示器第一生产长
<LOL_> jiero, 这个我真不知道。。。 棒子国的三星显示好不好
<Ranmocy> soiamso 就是说我想用键盘上的多媒体键调整亮度，但是貌似awesome需要自己写函数来调用后台命令来实现。但是那个文件是只有root可写的，而awesome本身的owner是我的普通账户。
<LOL_> jiero, 现在很喜欢那些看着舒服的东西，最好还是白色的，嘿嘿，
 * jiero 没用过三星的。
<soiamso> Ranmocy: create a daemon , and control de daemon
<Ranmocy> ayaka 是说以root来启动awesome么？
<jiero> LOL_: 阳光下看kindle
<LOL_> jiero, ...
<LOL_> jiero, 俺这里买不得kindle
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 老菜鸟针对新菜鸟的天气插件安装过程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366254 作为本论坛的资深老菜鸟（注册马上就第二个年头了，却依然很菜，会简单的命令行，有问题基本靠论坛搜索解决，加上年纪也不小了），在安装天气插件的过程中，发现论坛中竟然没有简单易懂的天气插件安装教程，因此， …
<Ranmocy> soiamso ？不太明白，是指谁的daemon？
<soiamso> Ranmocy: 你需要再研究一下 /etc/acpi/events
 * LOL_ 发现三星的东西貌似有点漂亮，但是技术含量有点低
<Ranmocy> soiamso 嗯，好的我先去看一下，谢谢~
<iGoogle> freeflying: wrong credentials. u1手机版本。知道为啥不。
 * LOL_ 诺基亚200块钱的机子都带imap idle，三星900块的机子都不支持imap idle,
<LOL_> soiamso, http://www.360buy.com/product/536307.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 【三星NP-E3415-S03CN】三星（SAMSUNG）NP-E3415-S03CN 14英寸笔记本电脑 (E450 2G 500G HD6470M 1G独显 W7 蓝牙）银色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<LOL_> soiamso, 三星的dpi高吗？
<soiamso> LOL_: 好像跟哪个牌子关系不大
<LOL_> soiamso, 那跟啥有关系
<LOL_> soiamso, 特别想要一款显示很好的，类似于苹果的，
<soiamso> LOL_: http://www.360buy.com/product/558093.html
<Atrix> 生产屏幕好的也就那么两三家
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 【宏
<soiamso> LOL_: 跟 air 一个配置
<Atrix> 面板
<Cherrot> soiamso: 像素间距 : 0.277 x 0.277 毫米  根据这个参数推算DPI对吧？
<freeflying> iGoogle: 那就是错了啊
<soiamso> Cherrot: 对
<LOL_> soiamso, 屏幕dpi的高低跟显卡没关系吧
<soiamso> LOL_: 没有
<freeflying> iGoogle: 应用程序里清除U1的数据然后再试试
<Cherrot> LOL_: 没关系
<LOL_> soiamso, 那果断不要好显卡啦，只想要dpi高的屏幕
<LOL_> Cherrot, 有没有便宜点的,dpi高的本本
<Cherrot> LOL_: 好久没关注过本本了哦，没法提供意见:D
<fhmdgxs> dpi是什么
<soiamso> LOL_: pad 的dpi一般比较高，你买平板去吧
<Cherrot> fhmdgxs: dot per inch  每英寸的像素点
<LOL_> soiamso, 能给pad加个键盘吗
<LOL_> soiamso, 不喜欢虚拟键盘
<Cherrot> soiamso: 我的显示器 91DPI :-( 怪不得便宜
<fhmdgxs> Cherrot: got it
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt, 你咋出来了
<LOL_> Cherrot, 三星的dpi高吗
<jiero> Cherrot: 我的显示器当时购买价格是 $99，买笔记本降价$100
<jiero> LOL_: 效果不是dpi单独决定的
<Cherrot> LOL_: 不知道啊 我买显示器的时候都没有关注过这个参数……
<LOL_> Cherrot, 貌似网上说三星的屏幕显示效果比较不错
<jiero> Display size: 16.11" × 10.07" (40.92cm × 25.58cm) = 89.37 PPI, 0.2842mm dot pitch, 7988 PPI²
<LOL_> jiero, 好吧，我现在只想要显示字体很清楚的
<LOL_> jiero, 显示字体很清楚的，跟啥有关
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我觉得咱不是做设计的话DPI这个参数没啥影响
<jiero> LOL_: 和无数条件有关
<jiero> LOL_: 去死吧。
<LOL_> jiero, 你自抠去吧
<jiero> roylez_ 新添加的种族八爪，可以戴着8个戒指啊。
<LOL_> Cherrot, 哎，喜欢dpi高的
<roylez_> jiero: .....
<Cherrot> LOL_: 你想想，显示器会告诉你是多少寸的，又会告诉你最大分辨率是多少，根据这个值DPI大概不就出来了？
<jiero> roylez_ 虽然什么盔甲都不穿。
<roylez_> jiero: 我两只手就可以戴10只戒指啊。八爪弱爆了
<jiero> roylez_ 直接用触手打人，而且身体变色，直接是暗杀系的好手。
<roylez_> jiero: 你说的是猫人？
<jiero> roylez_ ？
<LOL_> Cherrot, 都同样是14寸的，13**x7**的分辨率，但显示出来的字体就是不一样
<jiero> roylez_ 是 Octopode 
<Cherrot> LOL_: 所以我觉得是字体渲染设置的问题  不然肉眼是觉察不到的
<jiero> LOL_: 你的显示器没校准好。返回出厂设置。
<jiero> LOL_: OSD设置全看仔细一遍
<LOL_> Cherrot, 哦
<iGoogle> freeflying: 清除数据，也一样呢
<LOL_> jiero, 嗯
<iGoogle> 登录出这事情。没道理
<jiero> roylez_ 你也笨笨啊，有些东西没指头的
<Cherrot> soiamso: 我记得手动配置 xorg.conf 时是会配置DPI的，可是显示器屏幕尺寸不是固定的吗？那么配置了分辨率以后不就等于设置了DPI了吗，为什么还需要手动配置一下DPI呢？ 求科普:)
<jiero> roylez_ 为了照顾指头少的和指头多的，要平均2个手臂各戴一个臂环～
<soiamso> Cherrot: 因为配置软件不知道所有显示器的资料
<Cherrot> jiero: 笔记本的话不存在校正问题吧？
<jiero> Cherrot: 不知道呢。应该没什么选的。
<Cherrot> soiamso: 哦，那看来我没必要为DPI操心了，开源驱动工作的不错:)
<jiero> roylez_ 我八爪直接靠近Sigmund——不能发觉，2击杀
 * Cherrot 要不要学习 Ruby on Rails呢……Java Web还没学精的情况下……纠结
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你还是学习我给你发的视频好了
<Cherrot> roylez_: 额……… 
<Cherrot> roylez_: 我还是看我女朋友比较好
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 主席的教导太重口味了……
<LOL_> Cherrot, 三星的本本装ubuntu会不会出现驱动方面的问题
<LOL_> 装系统最怕出现驱动问题了
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309064/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 毛新宇两会读哲学，其实我们都误会少将了 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> roylez_ 八爪最黑暗的是可以捉住对手，捉住了再捅属于stabbing，直接黑啊。。。
<Cherrot> LOL_: 不清楚，貌似最容易出现的问题就是双显卡切换。我装过的笔记本工作都很正常，驱动从没担心过
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这个好  天篷元帅好萌的:D
<L-----D> Cherrot, java也有类似ror的实现
<L-----D> Cherrot, 像最近很火的Play还有Grail都是
<Cherrot> L-----D: 现在对ror还不了解，只是不清楚用它有什么优势，值不值得我分出时间去做一下……毕竟面临就业了，鸭梨有点大 :)
<L-----D> 对你找工作估计没帮助
<L-----D> 国内web开发就那么几样
<L-----D> 要不是纯php 要不java ssh 要不asp.net mvc
<Cherrot> L-----D: 嗯，那JavaEE没市场吗？
<L-----D> 那要看你怎么认识ee了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 启动不了啊，急求大神们啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366261 ubuntu10.10下就装了一下jdk，改了一下环境变量。。 结果重启电脑。。 进ubuntu。。显示nvidia beta drive 然后出来个登录界面，我输入正确了后，黑屏，然后还是不停的反复又会到这个界面 进windows是正常的 然后，开机选择系统的菜单是这样的 …
<Cherrot> L-----D: SOA？
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309158/
<L-----D> servlet也算ee  那么你可以理解所有web项目都算ee
<Cherrot> L-----D: 我理解的EE是不同于轻量级JavaWeb的应用 嘿嘿
<L-----D> 那其实你理解错了 ee其实就是一些库而已
<fhmdgxs> quit
<L-----D> 最早EE就是围绕着EJB AppServer 数据库连接等等
<Cherrot> L-----D: 哦，现在越来越感到自己更多的不是语言上的匮乏而是设计思想上的匮乏
<L-----D> 现在其实没有这个范畴了 JCP那帮人每年要出N多JSR 每个都是标准 但不是每个都能成为主流
<Cherrot> o
<LOL_> Cherrot, http://www.amazon.cn/ASUS-%E5%8D%8E%E7%A1%95-EeePC-1011PX-10-1%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E4%B8%8A%E7%BD%91%E6%9C%AC/dp/B00741B9SU/ref=sr_1_12?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1330953718&sr=1-12
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y ASUS 华硕 EeePC 1011PX 10.1英寸上网本(双核N570 1GB DDR3 250GB WIFI 摄像头 白色 更轻薄设计，巧克力悬浮键盘，升级CPU)-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊
<LOL_> Cherrot, 这个 是啥系统的
<L-----D> 我猜是windows
<LOL_> L-----D, 它写的是linux
<Cherrot> LOL_: 不知道。记得华硕比较青睐Linux，因为他的硬件卖的不便宜
<LOL_> Cherrot, 他们说是linux,meego也算linux吧
<Cherrot> LOL_: 那就是Linux了呗
<LOL_> 还有android
<L-----D> android不是标准的linux内核
<L-----D> 是修改过的
<L-----D> meego已经死了
<Cherrot> LOL_: Android不会称为linux，meego倒有可能
<Cherrot> L-----D: Meego换了个壳子继续存在了 lol 
<LOL_> Cherrot, 可能是meego的
<L-----D> 其实换了很多 tizen把QT的东西全去掉了
<Cherrot> L-----D: 那图形界面用什么呢？ 自己开发一套？
<L-----D> EFL为基础的 当然QT移植性好 未来用QT写界面估计是可以的
<L-----D> 但是tizen主推的也是web ui
<L-----D> 用js和html做界面库
<Cherrot> L-----D: 看来这是未来的主流？ Qt不是也推QML么
<Cherrot> Android也用XML……
<L-----D> 嗯 不过我实在看不懂QML
<Cherrot> L-----D: 俺没研究过，目前觉得把界面写到代码里足够了 :D
<L-----D> Android其实这方面落后了  Win8 WebOS Tizen这些界面库做的要完整的多
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 给大家推荐个好的学习网站，视频很丰富。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366264 http://showmedo.com/club/joinus?smdc=fh 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-03-05 21:31 
<L-----D> 前段时间听说Google想把整个chrome os模块移到android 我觉得它又走歪了
<Cherrot> 好久没听过chrome os 的消息了
<ReiFFEXzyx> 还是Ubuntu for Android有前途
<ReiFFEXzyx> Android的软件和Ubuntu的软件都能用...
<L-----D> 我觉得还是ubuntu for tv有前途
<L-----D> 可惜估计找不到厂商愿意卖的话
<L-----D> 就要胎死腹中了
<L-----D> 3月5日晚间消息，希腊一年期国债收益率正式超过1000%，面临全面违约风险。
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 这段 Haskell 如何弄成 point-free 的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366265 [haskell] addNumber :: String -> String addNumber s = unlines $ zipWith (numberWithIndent (getIndent ls) (nrWidth $ length ls)) [1..] ls where ls = lines s [/haskell] 统计信息: 发表于 由 lilydjwg — 2012-03-05 21:38 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教恢复模式的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366268 请教各位朋友，现在刚到一个公司入职网关。公司的服务器用的是10.04，原先的IT主管离职后 登录信息都没有留下。root及管理admin帐号都被禁止登录，ssh也无法登录。 通过恢复模式 加入 rw single init=/bin/bash后 ctrl -x 启动提示如下： bash: cannot set …
<xxd> hi
<sevk> xxd, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<xxd> 怎么都没人啊 
<byzantium> 有在 linux下玩C#的吗？？？
<xxd> 没法弄吧
<byzantium> mono可以阿 
<xxd> 没试过
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 有人在不 ？？？
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<tolbkni> byzantium, 安装 mono 和 monodevelop
<byzantium> tolbkni, 能作图形方面的开发吗 
<byzantium> 我直接安装的整个mono
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<byzantium> 编译器是mcs
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我也想买个x101h装arch
<CyrusYzGTt> 精，气，神，人之三宝，凡人生于世，皆依耗精气维生，精气尽，则神去身亡亦。故，修道者有云：“练精化气，练气化神，练神还虚”。依此法，度万万世而不 坏。  
<CyrusYzGTt> 人生如无根之树，全凭气息以为根株，一息不来，即命非我有。故修长生者，首节专以保固真精为本精旺自然精化为气，气旺自然充满四肢。四肢充满，则身中之元气，不随呼而出；天地之正气，恒随吸而入。久之胎息安、鄞鄂固，斯长生有路矣。此段功夫，自始至终舍他不得；"起手时，有添油接命之功；坤炉药生时，有助火开关载金
<CyrusYzGTt> 之功；婴儿成形时，有温养乳哺之功。只待婴儿既长、脱穴而升、移居内院之时，则是到岸不须船，而此添油接命之功，方才无用。夫添油入窍，种种玄况不一，总以造有热汤倾注之验，觉极通畅，却并不是将无作有的话头，学者细心行持，自有天然妙处。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 道兄不知到哪个境界了
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..未入道
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 怎样修改ubuntu到登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366276 刚装好ubuntu配好3d没多久，出现来不少问题，我装了kde环境，现在登录界面变成来kde的。 ，虽然登录之后是unity，但是登录界面还是kde的， 我现在想把登录界面也换成unity，有高手知道怎么弄吗？ 还有就是我在图形界面点右上角到用户，不 …
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那个忍者猫有段时间没来了吧
<Jsion> 有人用celestia没？ 我怎么一全屏就花屏了。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不知他干嘛去了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..估計被我氣走了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * LOL_ 依稀记得 CyrusYzGTt 被 cfy kick + ban, lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額。。 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我太犹豫不决，一会想买个上网本，一会又想买笔记本，一会想装linux,一会又想装win,我太犹豫不决了，怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 筆電 雙系統，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我現在都這樣了，， 升級 bios很方便
<mugebjgd> LOL_: x101h多少钱？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我能遇见不管我买哪一个，我都一定会后悔的
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 最好别买
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 1800＋
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> touchpad需要编译内核
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 正常，，我已經買了 i7-2630QM.. 可是 ivy bridges,, i7也出了
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 内核不自带
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 可惜，，intel不會對 低於 兩個 release 的 cpu解鎖，， 
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 网上有说用UltraISO安装ubuntu很简单的方法，但貌似只使用于以前的版本，比如9.10，fedora14,现在还可以装一些旧的系统吗？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 没用过ultraiso
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 不懂 不用ubuntu
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你都是咋安装arch
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 有中文链接吗
<LOL_> mugebjgd: grub ?
<mugebjgd> LOL_: usb
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 看arch wiki
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 现在还能装fedora14吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. f14不好，，還是 f16吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: f16用优盘好装吗
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 给个链接吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 額，，只用過 光盤安裝。。
<mugebjgd> LOL_: google
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 把你的光盘邮寄过来
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不寄。。 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ╭(╯ε╰)╮
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 要錢的不寄
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ╭∩╮
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。 沒錢就這樣 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你自抠去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你自己下載刻錄就是，， 光盤要 2軟妹幣
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 多大
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..DVD光盤，， 一次刻錄那種，， 過三個月就自動溶解
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 下载的文件多大
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,, - -等等，，我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..標籤上寫着 f16 x86_64 iso.. 3.8G
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 这得下多长时间呀在网速不给力的情况下
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額，，我當時在 56KB/s的情況下，，下載了 12小時
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ bt下載
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不折腾了，太累了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ bt下載不用校驗 iso.. 。。 自己高速200KB/s下載，，需要自己校驗 md5值
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 晚安，， 我去洗澡 順便 擼管 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，我也要去排泄了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 晚安
 * LOL_ is gone ,
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 最近上火，， 看多AV了。。而且是 4k的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..你姐
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的从那整的4k
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 關鍵字 4k
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 關鍵字 4k freenet
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我度娘下
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 度娘不出来
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 看av你不虚还上火，你妹
<zlei> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/62e9c496jw1dqpd7f4t92j.jpg    帮看看这怎么回事啊
<pityonline> 有用迅雷离线的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 給我 迅雷會員。。我就用。。 
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我想知道迅雷离线有哪些服务器，我要找出个到我接口比较快的
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ .. 你去域名服務查，，讓後 ping就是，，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 都是 vod11.c4.lixian.vip.xunlei.com 这种的，太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<pityonline> aria2 多线程下载时能查看详细的输出信息吗？
<pityonline> 晕，难道最多五个线程？
<pityonline> 哦，默认是五线程
<fvw> pityonline: 离线快？
<pityonline> fvw: 嗯
<fvw> 哦
<pityonline> fvw: 要看你本地接口到迅雷服务器的速度了，不过迅雷布署了N多服务器
<fvw> pityonline: 要钱不？
<pityonline> fvw: 当然要钱啦，迅雷就冲着挣钱来的
<fvw> pityonline: 那算了
<pityonline> fvw: 不过用起来还不错的，基本都是满速下载，空间 1PB，随便高清全集都可以往上放
<fvw> pityonline: 教育网 很多不需要
<pityonline> fvw: 教育网当然不需要啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光
<alvin_rxg> -嗤
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天好累
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门了
<alvin_rxg> 女人不在，就很累？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是 今天费脑子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 改写老的旧代码
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 解决问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天又一堆升级 天天升级
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有点吃不消了
<alvin_rxg> archlinux?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还能是什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 家里现在还有4台机器
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 原本5台 老婆拿走一台 一升级还是要4遍
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 開自動升級唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是 需要打开
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 一個星期升級一次咯。幹嘛要天天上床幹的呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 白种女人的盆骨好大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 细水长流
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> o_Ö
<alvin_rxg> LOL  http://www.lgdb.org/game/mari0
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Mari0 | Linux game database
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥东西?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ndr
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才一直在报道中国的牛仔裤制造
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 化学 污染 疾病 
<knownbad> 那是旧闻了。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是啊 旧闻都没变化的
<alvin_rxg> 看了一晚上 haz 的 feed，它一天就几百条 feeds 啊~~~
<knownbad> 只有建立赔偿机制才有解决。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 赔毛 中国就那样
<alvin_rxg> 反正都 because of money
<gebjgd> knownbad: 当官的才不管百姓死活呢
<knownbad> 还是一句法为先。
<knownbad> 那就是法的问题了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 中国不是法制国家
<alvin_rxg> “法”是有的…
<gebjgd> 党制国家
<knownbad> 办法吧？
<knownbad> 专制也有好处，有效率些。  就看党了。
<cleamoon_> knownbad, 两会是极其没有效率的
<gebjgd> 两会是秀
<alvin_rxg> show me ur policy
<knownbad> 不就是总理制吗？
<knownbad> Did you mean constitution?
<alvin_rxg> 能比嘛…… Wen被孤立很久了。
<knownbad> But you'll need strong if not equal judicial system for constitution to work?
<gebjgd> 党是一群人 不是一个人
<gebjgd> 也不是一个家族 是一撮家族
<knownbad> 是我听的迷糊还是你说的迷糊？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你迷糊
<knownbad> 芝麻糊不错。
<gebjgd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXvxpdqg5eg
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y YouTube - 牛人翻唱杰克逊经典歌曲beat it ，中文大意-都是逼的.flv
<alvin_rxg> 准備睡覺
<sevk>  06:16
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-06
<MeaCulpa> .
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 最近更新多，但是开机速度还是那么慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366295 两天更新了300多M，不过最近选择Unity登录后总是很慢，每次开机总有个ubuntu-gwibber-daemon使用CPU95-100%，速度变慢，温度也高了不少。想问下是个案么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wamm — 2012-03-06 9:26 
 * DddDdDDdd slaps yue around a bit with a large Nokia 5320 
 * DddDdDDdd slaps yue around a bit with a large Nokia 5320 
<yue> DddDdDDdd: -help
<yue> DddDdDDdd: --help
<yue> DddDdDDdd: help
<yue> 这bot怎么玩啊
<hata> 谁有多余的godaddy 优惠码吗?
<hata> godaddy 你妹的,什么码也不用,清理一下浏览器的cookie就便宜了20%
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 怎么设置鼠标滚轮滚动的方向 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366296 我想往上推轮子页面向下滚动，这个可以设置吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Arz — 2012-03-06 9:49 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋归位咯
<adam8157> roylez: 思密达
<roylez> adam8157: 你的基友也上班去啦？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • VBox下12.04无法进入Gnome-Shell http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366299 有人遇到过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinesedragon — 2012-03-06 10:00 
<jiero> poo
<yue> DddDdDDdd: hey
<hamo> roylez: 主席早...
<hamo> adam8157: XX早...
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆你也归位咯
<hamo> roylez: 系啊系啊
<adam8157> hamo: 祭旗?
<zhao> 薄熙来海外资产80E是中国最大到螺官
<hamo> adam8157: 我可没说啊
<roylez> ....
<yue> DddDdDDdd: bot你怎么使用啊
<hamo> zhao: 我咋感觉这消息别有用心呢..
<yue> 下线了？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎样用u盘的ubuntu系统安装win？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366302 u盘：安装ubuntu 硬盘：格式化，没有任何系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 asfjaf — 2012-03-06 10:11 
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君...
<jiero> roylez: 终于到货了。。。
<roylez> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> roylez: 内存。。。
<roylez> jiero: 哦，我以为是威力加强版的袋鼠袋子
<jiero> roylez:   http://i.imgur.com/Ub6v2.png
<hamo> roylez: 啥？
<roylez> jiero: 才22分就出去了？
<jiero> roylez: 受够了，在精灵深渊里虐杀一排精灵恶魔，竟然败在几个骷髅兵下。。。
<roylez> jiero: 愚狗？
<jiero> roylez: 没注意一直按下前进，结果自己挂了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: zliu有房子租啊，你去跟他搭伙吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 2100 住不起
<roylez> gfrog: 哇，给蛋蛋介绍基友呢
<jiero> roylez: 22分？22回合啊。
<jiero> 不是？
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。 一居还这么贵？ 你们组都是壕
<hamo> adam8157: liu zhouping?
<jiero> 哦。是分
<jyfl987> 富帅宾馆啪啪响，吊丝家中撸管忙；十年之后洞房夜，自行车座替罪羊。
<roylez> jiero: o
<gfrog> roylez: 系啊系啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一居多少？
<adam8157> hamo: yep
<adam8157> gfrog: jyfl987 两居中的一居
<jiero> roylez: 不是分，是经验吧。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这太贵了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没马子还是别租这么贵的 
<gfrog> jyfl987: 阿蛋有好基友啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是蛤蟆？ 那你怎么办？
<jiero> roylez: 太悲催了，有最强的棒槌没装备上，在骷髅兵身上实验新武器结果挂了。。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 擦，跟我有毛关系。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: csapp真的不错 五页之内 必有精华阿 昨天讲补码那部分 我完全就懂了 国内那种破教材 上来就扯淡 完全不跟你解释为什么的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对对对
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你是青蛙 你说跟蛤蟆有啥关系呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 补码是比较爽的点
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没啥关系啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那书都讲得很清楚 基本上机器都用补码了 就浮点的时候 用原码 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而且我终于明白为啥叫补码了, 一下子感觉补码很自然
<jyfl987> gfrog: 呵呵 你俩做蝌蚪的时候就在一块 还说没关系
<jiero> 钱是最重要的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对阿 他还有图 
<gfrog> adam8157: 今年Redhat Summit你们组有机会去嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 在哪
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他那两个图非常形象
<gfrog> adam8157: 额。。。 不清楚，反正不在我朝
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正没我事儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实补码的好处 你直接用二进制计算就知道了 我昨天还专门验证了 计算 u2t8 的补码形式表示的 -3 x 5 你就知道了 用补码 符号不同 处理相同 机械构造上简单多了 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是不知道最早是哪个聪明鬼想到这一点了 一般人肯定是想到原码那种形式
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我猜这是算多了的自然结果。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 就像加法做到吐，基本也快想到乘法了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 补码这种形式很崎岖阿 不会自然想到的哈
<jyfl987> 还有那个c语言的的强制类型转换什么的
<void1> jyfl987: 是看数吗？还有有网上课程看？
<void1> jyfl987: 看书
<jyfl987> void1: csapp 2e
<void1> jyfl987: 是书还是讲这本书的课程？
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天课怎么样啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 挺好
<hamo> adam8157: 那作者其实还是挺有才的...就是过于自信了..
<roylez> jiero: 最强的棒槌就是你啊
 * jiero beat roylez like a drum.
<jiero> ny
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
<jiero> nyfair:   http://i.imgur.com/Ub6v2.png
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来转转
<jiero> roylez: 你那是出拳么。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • apache配置困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366306 各位大侠，我在配置apache时遇到一个问题，例如：我用apache配置了一个网站：www.XXX.com 。网站目录在：/usr/local/XXX ，这是输入网站是没有问题的。但是我现在想的是：用www.XXX.com做两个网站，比如：我输入：www.XXX.com/aaa是一个。输入：www.XXX.com/bbb  …
<nyfair> jiero: congratulation
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 是逃跑了啊。
<nyfair> jiejie: 逃出来不就赢了麽
<jiero> nyfair: 没带着宝物就逃了
<jiero> nyfair: 新种族八爪为啥那群奇怪的开发者建议用魔法系呢，明明是绝佳的暗杀者。
<jiejie> .....
<jiejie> 怎么老有人打错我名字。。。。
<nyfair> 最近似乎又更新了好多，我也想去弄个新的玩
<roylez> jiero: http://heyzap.com/404
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Heyzap 404
<jiero> nyfair: 能戴8个戒指的八爪鱼，没法穿任何盔甲/衣服，能戴少量种类的帽子
<jiero> roylez: 俺没android
<nyfair> 估计制作人最近跑了点coc团
<jiero> 没 iphone
<roylez> jiero: 就用firefox可以玩
<jiero> roylez: 你给的我的链接没东西啊。
<roylez> jiero: 小飞船可以射子弹啊
<jiero> roylez: 哦。这样啊，我直接点返回了
<jiero> roylez: 啦啦啦
<jiero> roylez: 蛋沐蛋
<jiero> roylez: 没意思啊
<nyfair> 我喜欢满屏子弹，然后考验大脑计算走位能力的
<jyfl987> roylez: 有没有真的搞技术的频道？
<nyfair> jyfl987: 把ubuntu-cn后三位去掉
<jyfl987> p 
<nyfair> ubuntu channel其实我没去过，archlinux倒都是讨论技术的
<nyfair> ubuntu-jp更扯，上周zun结婚，一堆死宅凑一起咒骂了半天
<stlifey> #gentoo很多大牛
<jiero> nyfair:  ubuntu channel 是商业性质的，你偏题就警告你离开，引导你去别的地方，喋喋不休的话就把你踢飞
<fans> 大家好
<sevk> fans, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<zhao> jiejie, 英文的那个ubuntu channel么？
<zhao> jiero, 英文的那个ubuntu channel么？
<jiero> zhao: 恩。
<fans> @sevk  。。
<jiejie> 。。。。。。。
<jiero> jiejie: 改名吧
<jiero> jiejie: 你又不常说话
<adam8157> jiejie: 原来你不是 jiero ....
<jiero> jiejie: 没人会记住你的
<jiejie> 所以嘛
<jiejie> 喔。。。。
<jiejie> 那么多人记住偶了呢。。。
<jiero> jiejie: 你消失了也不会有人在意的
<Atrix> jiejie: 商业性质的？
<jiero> 哈哈
<Atrix> jiero: 商业性质的？
<jiejie> jiero: 555555555…..你坏
<jiero> Atrix: 恩。不是吗？
<jiero> jiejie: 怎么感觉你的很像女的。。。
<jiero> lol
<Atrix> jiero: 我不知道耶，你说的商业性质是指的什么啊，有人考那个赚钱，还是有商业背景
<jiero> Atrix: 公司支持的官方支持频道
<jiero> Atrix: 很多雇员
<fans> ;ist
<Atrix> jiero: 酱紫啊
<jiero> 谁买过Dell的多点触摸电脑？哪个Linux目前支持啊？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubunut11.10中软件安装哪里去， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366313 在终端安装完成后不知到哪里打开了，跟以前版本不宜样额，没有软件的菜单了 统计信息: 发表于 由 jzkd0001 — 2012-03-06 11:20 
<jiero> roylez adam8157: 有见过吗？
<adam8157> jiejie: nope
<jiero> adam8157: 杀了 jiejie吧
<jiejie> －。－！
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 哪里可以下载到ubuntu的打印机驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366317 ubuntu是开源的，而且它的打印机驱动做得很好，我想获得它的打印机驱动源代码看看。但是我自己对ubuntu的源代码的存储方式不熟。 希望大家可以给我一个获得打印机驱动源码的具体方式，谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 extthink —  …
 * jiero 觉得日本女的和中国女的长得没啥区别。。。
<zhao> 薄熙来海外资产80亿  不知道是美刀还是人民币
<CyrusYzGTt>  正在升级    : flash-plugin-11.1.102.63-release.x86_64                     1/2 
<CyrusYzGTt>   清理        : flash-plugin-11.1.102.62-release.x86_64                     2/2 
<NiuBiRenWu> ~/.bash_profile 中设了 umask，但并未设环境变量， shell 之外的其余程序（gvim 等）是如何知道变了的？
<diugoo> 我用vidalia启动tor，3月 06 12:04:15.046 [注意] Tor v0.2.2.35 (git-73ff13ab3cc9570d). This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686) 3月 06 12:04:15.047 [注意] Initialized libevent version 2.0.12-stable using method epoll. Good. 3月 06 12:04:15.047 [注意] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050 3月 06 12:04:15.048 [警告] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address alre
<roylez> jyfl987: 英文频道
<mosesofmason> ?
<roylez> 没完的喷薄熙来
<roylez> 这里不是政治频道
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<mosesofmason> 政治頻道是哪裡
<diugoo> 我的tor  0.2.2.35  vidalia 0.2.17  启动tor失败，日志 ： [警告] /var/run/tor is not owned by this user (zpl, 1000) but by debian-tor (115). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20120305/n336730179.shtml
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 解读GSM Hack：可绕过运营商获取用户位置-搜狐滚动
<MeaCulpa> %uptime 12:31:42 up 75 days,  1:37,  6 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.04, 0.05
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我准备重启...
<nyfair> 有人联机coe3吗
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sec.chinabyte.com/274/12281774.shtml
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 网络恐怖主义成为黑客的第四支力量_安全_比特网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-30151
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 30151:Linux kernel 2.6.x CIFS 'umount'本地拒绝服务漏洞(CVE-2012-1090) - Sebug
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.ifeng.com/3g/detail_2012_03/05/12964237_0.shtml  我現在還在用2G...
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 广州深圳杭州年内有望率先4G全城覆盖_科技频道_凤凰网
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/sfYNO.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这么久？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 机子要嗝屁？
<adam8157>  12:53:16 up 62 days, 33 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.14, 0.09, 0.10
<MeaCulpa> roylez: WIN+ENTER了半天也不见rxvt出来，过了1分钟才意识到我在Windows...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我已经把bblean的alt_enter 绑了出cmd.exe
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我 win + space 起 launchy
<MeaCulpa> 我alt+space 起launchy...
<MeaCulpa> firefox, vim, ssh本机， ssh linux机, cmd.exe , 还有啥值得绑定键位的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: killnotes.exe !
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么从11.04更新到11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366321 我的系统装的是ubuntu11.04，之前有过一次更新，但是机子坏过一次，然后我就用自己原来刻的11.04的盘又安装了，安装后似乎不能自动更新到11.10。不知到该怎么办？求高手指点一下。先谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hegutoch — 2012-03-06 13:01 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 北京有500ml Diet Coke?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> 我去红帽看职位去
<MeaCulpa> MGLB
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 北京的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可乐啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上海怎么那么挫
<fvw> pocoyo: auto-complete-mode 好像经常崩溃
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不是一直这样的么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们楼下小卖部都有卖
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 确认是可口可乐？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们楼下那是卖进口食品的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 废话
<MeaCulpa> 我上次怎么没看到...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 很普通的小卖部
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我说我家里楼下
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，每天shit白拉了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 二货的上海
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 健怡比原味上瘾
 * MeaCulpa 现在正在喝Zero,就因为原味比Zero贵一毛钱，懒得拿到硬币
<MeaCulpa> 什么世道...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是喝咖啡了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 都喝
 * gfrog 昨天公司竟然连茶叶都被喝光了，啧啧。。
<hamo> adam8157: diet就是健怡？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<adam8157> hamo: 零度是zero
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君喝神马？
 * adam8157 390x的zipl真难用
<hamo> roylez: sprint
<adam8157> hamo: 娘
<hamo> roylez: sprite
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...雪碧多好喝...
<adam8157> hamo: 娘炮
<roylez> hamo: 你应该喝二锅头
<MeaCulpa> 中苏友好， http://shanghaiist.com/2012/03/05/propaganda_posters_endorsing_sino-u.php#photo-3
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Gallery: Homoerotic Sino-USSR friendship propaganda from the 1950's!: Shanghaiist
<hamo> roylez: 我喜欢喝2两一个的红星二锅头...56度才..
<adam8157> hamo: 我貌似接受设定了, 在写各种用于工作和errata的expect的脚本
<MeaCulpa> Diet Coke加脆脆鲨，开心啊你们
<roylez> hamo: ....果然很凶悍
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: expect... tcl余孽，哪怕是pl也好啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 用用简单语法就好
<hamo> adam8157: 真专业啊...都改用expect做errata了...
<MeaCulpa> 不简单...
<adam8157> hamo: sigh... 这样才能空出时间玩儿...
<MeaCulpa> 还以为你上gnu make...
<roylez> adam8157: 如果是我就全部用ruby推翻写过。多出大把的时间来玩...
<adam8157> roylez: ruby...
<roylez> adam8157: 你能像我这样上班看新闻么
<hamo> adam8157: 牛...expect是我用过最变态的东西之一了...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 不看
<hamo> adam8157: 难道你是在写什么except panic的脚本？
<adam8157> hamo: 登录 卸载 重启
<hamo> adam8157: 这个不是有job么？
 * MeaCulpa 要是我就在自家目录建一串FIFO的文件，一个in, 一个out, in +W, out +R, 然后in里的每行送目标机器..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我玩过，挺有意思，灵感启发于ii
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hostname做目录名，下面一个in, 一个out
<MeaCulpa> 然后我就使劲的sed awk了~~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚才就在你机器上找这个....
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> ruby py pl expect只配搞定网络传输，其他全部交给shell
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 找不到了，有空重新搞
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://vids.wwe.com/16401/raw-big-show-vs-the-miz?ref=nf
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y WWE "Raw: Big Show vs. The Miz" | Video | March 5, 2012
<MeaCulpa> World's biggest athlete...
<MeaCulpa> BigShow 大叔威武
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你的灵感来自 /dev/下那些设备文件吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是，有个irc client
<jyfl987> roylez: 你干嘛踢喷薄熙来的 莫非你有资产在重庆 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: II, 用来做机器人很合适的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我知道那东西 我试过
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我是说 /dev 下那些设备文件不都是这个原理么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，是啊
 * MeaCulpa 原来摔跤是全世界收视率最高，传播最广泛的运动...
<MeaCulpa> 卫星电视威武...
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/attachments/Fanhuang/Destroy_the_old_world_Cultural_Revolution_poster.png
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助wine qq 2012 for Linux字体设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366325 装好wine qq 2012或者2011后，默认字体是宋体，非常难看，想把QQ界面的字体做一个修改。 在/.qq2012/drive_c/windows/fonts中拷入wqy的字体，可以将QQ界面的字体改变，但是wqy的字体显示灰蒙蒙的，还不如宋体。 请问如何才能把qq界面字体修 …
<fyodor_> MeaCulpa: 那脚下踩着个人呢
<roylez> jyfl987: 没有。那哥们不停的发，跟ofan的广告似的，而且是政治
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/03/06/mari0_game.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 还记得拿传送门枪的马里奥吗？那游戏终于出了！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 居然还有Linux版...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求救，第二次在Windows7下装桌面版出错！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366328 第二次在Windows7下装桌面版出错！！请问各位大虾是什么问题，怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wofeucha — 2012-03-06 13:45 
<MeaCulpa> ..
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然都开始写自动化工具了。。。 让我这个专门做自动化测试的情何以堪。我得想想怎么自动生成代码。。。 囧
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 偶也开始研究自动化，以后多向你学习了~~
<adam8157> gfrog MeaCulpa: 我不玩了, 饶了我吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 千瓦别，大家指望你呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦密豆腐
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋我看好你哦
<adam8157> Evanescence: What is prototype? Please provide a link or a better description.
<Evanescence> adam8157: I do not know, I think a class is the prototype of an instance.
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我在说powerline... 还是没懂你到底想要个啥
<MeaCulpa> "“Jeremy Lin is an iPhone. The accessories are made in China; a Taiwanese invested in its assembly; Chinese people want to own one; but at its core lies American technology and software, and in the final analysis it is an American brand without a cent’s worth of connection to China.” "
<adam8157> Evanescence: https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline/issues/107#issuecomment-4338620
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Issue #107: Add a segment for showing prototype. · Lokaltog/vim-powerline · GitHub
<Evanescence> adam8157: 哦,我记起来了,tagbar或者taglist里不是有prototype一个显示么? 我想要那个
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一毛钱的关系? 英语有原生的这句话?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :) 没有吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有毛关系
<adam8157> Evanescence: 显示光标所在位置是func还是struct?
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何查看 一个网上下载的 deb 包的依赖信息？
<if_else> 谢谢
<hamo> adam8157: 我也看好你哟...
<adam8157> if_else: dpkg-deb -I foo.deb
<Evanescence> adam8157: 有一个current fun info的script,显示当前所在的function,我不知道taglist 按 <space> 显示的prototype 具体是什么, 你没用过taglist之类的?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 用过 但是不懂你要啥...
 * adam8157 这几天 螺母尼在NPR上疯狂轰炸啊
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，谢谢，OK
<adam8157> if_else: 不用这么客气....
<Evanescence> adam8157: 就是那个按空格会显示的东西啊,在taglist里说显示的是prototype
<adam8157> Evanescence: 这东西显示在statusline上做什么...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 看看prototype是什么啊, 当新建一个instance后,在代码很下面,按gd之类的显得麻烦
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，客气应该的，呵呵
<adam8157> if_else: 别介 用不着
<jyfl987> adam8157: 小心他叫你帮他写股票分析工具
<adam8157> jyfl987: 反正我不会...
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，那我以后就不客气了
<adam8157> if_else: 别叫兄 兄
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 兄，这样挺好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<jyfl987> 兄 跟 耸有点音近
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那就叫大兄
<MeaCulpa> 李小龙的感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 胸 麼？？
<jyfl987> 凶
<jyfl987> 我听别人喊我兄 总有点契弟的感觉 额
<iGnome> 胸毛？
<jyfl987> 掉毛？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你又显摆你有胸毛？我要揭穿你，你没胸，只有毛的。
<iGnome> 斗篷咋不来了。
<adam8157> iGnome: 你果然都把熊猫男看过了
<adam8157> roylez: 出来看神J情
<iGnome> 我是听说。斗篷和 jyfl987 同居过。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你撸过？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你成天跟怨妇一样的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 要不是你生过孩子了 我早把你给办了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iGnome> 又来劲了。 lol
<iGnome> 胸毛处男
 * adam8157 afk
<jyfl987> 生过孩子就不行了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://i.imm.io/h76K.jpeg
<iGnome> 不挑逗下， jyfl987就假装正经。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 地雷20kill, 有人和我抢，否则...
<jyfl987> 你是生过的 无所谓了 直接上来就挑逗别人 lol
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我的目标就是地雷50kill
<jyfl987> 三十如狼 四十似虎
<iGnome> nnnd 有5w的xp了？
<iGnome> 我咋才1w多
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不知，前段时间玩的多，我没用Medic刷啊...都是地雷一点点淫荡出来的
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你应该去骚扰下你们的前台啊。整天在这里，纯浪费虫子。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这是神马啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我要工作的 不像你 工作就是负责挑逗
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 可我的，咋不上去呢？难道3,4服务器，不累计？
<iGnome> 你工作啥。整天扯白。
<jyfl987> 在研究动态改造
<jyfl987> tnnd redis 真是坑爹阿
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 当然不跨服务器
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ET每盘结束后的统计
<iGnome> 你nnnd一天研究一个。你以为你神仙啊。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 不是etkey累计嘛
<jyfl987> 我研究这都有一阵了 我不说不代表没在做么
<iGnome> 忽悠鬼。没见研究出啥啊。
<jyfl987> 这个干你p事哦
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: etkey累积的在这里: http://et.trackbase.net/?mod=playerinfo&idx=65706
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y [et.trackbase.net] » Statistics for player: eexp
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你可以在里面看到所有人的，比如我，http://et.trackbase.net/index.php?mod=playerinfo&idx=3053638
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y [et.trackbase.net] » Statistics for player: awk '!a[$0]++'
<iGnome> 这地图的，统计了不蛋疼哦。没见xp的累计曲线？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 这里有曲线，http://www.gametracker.com/player/awk%20%27%21a%5B%240%5D%2B%2B%27/174.34.164.93:27960/
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y GameTracker.com : Player Page for awk '!a[$0]++'
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 这个tracker是分服务器的
<iGnome> rank 10585
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://www.gametracker.com/player/awk%20%27%21a%5B%240%5D%2B%2B%27/8.9.4.227:27960/
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y GameTracker.com : Player Page for awk '!a[$0]++'
<MeaCulpa> 这里还有柱状图
<iGnome> rate 8.98	这啥
<MeaCulpa> trackbase的跨服务器，以key为准
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/R1nAg
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y I passed this to my coworker during a meeting. He gave me a "Not Bad". - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 效率吧，单位时间xp
<roylez> palomino|working: 出来踢 adam8157 
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 后面那个是综合得分，每种行为不一样的分值
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 比如我Eng纵使杀人不多，分也不低
<iGnome> 没见到xp
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: xp在下面
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 用Soldier最亏，因为只能杀人，你杀得少了就低。但这游戏显然Medic杀人快得多
<iGnome> 没一把上100的xp? 不可能吧
<iGnome> 以前经常可以上100
<sunwilston> 前几天一兴起安装上了ubuntu 12.04，感觉不错啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: Rate:6.73 (105 xp)
<MeaCulpa> 有啊
<MeaCulpa> 你有不少上100的
<iGnome> . 没看到
<MeaCulpa> 7.97 (241 xp)
<MeaCulpa> 看trackbase
<MeaCulpa> 看下面
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 算了，不管。反正是编外服务器。
<iGnome> 1,2都不让进
<iGnome> 以前的xp也没了。以前不是这nick
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 谁让你作弊
<if_else> 各位兄台，用 cat >> 可以在文件尾添加文本行，如何在文件首添加文本行来？
<MeaCulpa> 作弊也用新点的bot啊
<iGnome> 别人都作弊一样
<if_else> sed 可以单行的添加，可否有什么工具可以一次性添加的？谢谢
<iGnome> 昨天，ping最高到6xx，几乎放弃了。
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请问GDB单步调试时如何跳转到不在同一目录下的文件中？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366333 最近在完成一个任务，要阅读apt的源码，由于水平有限。有的地方感觉调试起来才弄的明白。 但是GDB给我带来了一个麻烦，我不知道怎样才能把断点设置在不在同一目录下的文件中。 调试apt-get时对应的源文 …
<iGnome> 当时，有一把，显得好流畅。杀人很容易，似乎是3xx
<fyodor_> iGnome: 使用六道杠信号图标，看这翻译
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 忘记了。以前不知道etkey，要不，说不定我的xp也几十万了的。
<iGnome> fyodor_: 哪里。
<fyodor_> https://github.com/pierror/android_packages_apps_Settings/commit/68abc40dbf0fc8fb41bef5813b1947f6fd99cdae
<sevk> fyodor_ ⇪ ti: Andromadus: Simplified Chinese translation · 68abc40 · pierror/android_packages_apps_Settings · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> if_else: sed -i 1i'XXXXX'
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ...啥叫一次性添加
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 别人手段比你高
<fyodor_> iGnome: 这翻译霸气不
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，sed 的话要这样：sed -e '1i\INSERT_STRING' file_name
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，我要在文件首插入 3行文本
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，这样要重复执行 3次 上面的语句
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 可否有一次执行 添加完成的
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 你要是在行尾插三行，怎么干？
<MeaCulpa> sed -ie '1i\INSERT_STRING\nINSERT_STRING\nINSERT_STRING' filename
<MeaCulpa> 硬来总是可以的嘛
<MeaCulpa> if_else: sed -i 没有神奇之处，一样用到了tmp文件，劝你永不要用
<iGnome> fyodor_: 你翻译的？才来一个业务。。
<fyodor_> en a
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 蛋不疼，可用tac
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，试试
<iGnome> 互联网一天：发2940亿邮件
<fyodor_> iGnome: 有 github 一天多少个 commits 么
<iGnome> roylez: 都是你这样的人搞出来的。哪里那么多邮件
<iGnome> fyodor_: 啥意思
<iGnome> 都是不断的ci
<iGnome> fyodor_: 你把我的g4升级到4.0吧。
<fyodor_> 我的早出了...
<fyodor_> 2.3 就是 G4 的坟墓。有测试版，直接卡档
<iGnome> 没实体机，也可以研究嘛
<fyodor_> ..
<iGnome> 说不定4.0反而可以
<fyodor_> 又像阿姨做春梦了 iGnome 
<iGnome> 你居然不相信技术的进步。 lol
<iGnome> g7也要升级
<roylez> iGnome: 又怪我，你梦游呢
<fyodor_> 显然相信，进步得直接抛弃了 g4
<iGnome> roylez: 自己算，全球多少人。不发垃圾邮件，哪里这么多。
<iGnome> fyodor_: 我还有g11
<iGnome> 也要升级
<roylez> iGnome: 哥哥我哪里发垃圾邮件了？
<iGnome> roylez: 你为了找工作，一天发100封。
<roylez> iGnome: 最多也就一天发180左右
<iGnome> 垃圾鬼。
<roylez> iGnome: 还不是你害的
<iGnome> 这2天，我的一个以前的同事，估计是变肉鸡了。也是在上海，老给我发垃圾邮件。
<fyodor_> iGnome: 在用 desire z~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不识字连个肾都卖不出去 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/9198736fjw1dqpsmqllurj.jpg
<hamo> hi
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 弟，乃知ed 否？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，vi 的前世，听说过
<sevk> hamo, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<iGnome> fyodor_: 那还是desire的孙子了。
<iGnome> 咋又比我有钱了。 fyodor_
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你和 if_else 有基情。
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 用了很久了
<fyodor_> 二手货 iGnome 
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 弟，ed yourfile <</EOF
<MeaCulpa> 1
<MeaCulpa> i
<MeaCulpa> hahahaha
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 哦，不错呢
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 多少钱买的
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> wq
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 950
<MeaCulpa> EOF
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 便宜 就是慢点
<iGnome> 18m居然用ed。啥破系统
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 弟，此乃here-doc, 不知<<<的here-string可否在一行搞定
<iGnome> ～～～看到基情。吐
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 没觉得慢，比阿姨的 G7 快，必须的。LOL
<iGnome> fyodor_: 你得色
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 装多了东西就慢了 2.3的系统?
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 慎望试之，如是则幸甚
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 4.0.3
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 我还没刷, 保修期内
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，here-doc 只用过 cat << EOF ... EOF 这种
<iGnome> 超。我的还是2.2
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，这个方向好像是向后的不是向前的
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 行货？刷了不保修么？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，谢谢了
<iGnome> fyodor_: 4的，截屏有权限了不。或者不需要root了不。
<iGnome> 别又是缺功能的版本
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 行货
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 为兄不是先"1"了么，然"1i"写在一处亦可
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 不过保修期不动
<fyodor_> 不知道，没截过呢 iGnome 
<fyodor_> gebjgd: 不是说这款只在欧洲发的么？美国那是 G2
<gebjgd> fyodor_: 我在欧洲
<fyodor_> @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: 我昨天刚决定减肥, 今天pantry就放一大铁盒特好吃的饼干....
<fyodor_> norway è´§
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪有哪有？
<gfrog> adam8157: 去拿~
<adam8157> gfrog: pantry
<iGnome> fyodor_: 其实z的，觉得还没g11好
<fyodor_> 啥 11，不知道排的个什么序..
<iGnome> 你自己搜索比较下
<iGnome> 除开那键盘。
<fyodor_> 那是，显然的嘛...
<fyodor_> 只要比街机 G7 强就中。:D
<iGnome> 啥显然
<iGnome> g7手感最好。
<iGnome> g11我准备扔了。
<iGnome> lol
<fyodor_> 那我接着..
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 更新到12.04之后，office文档打不开！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366338 今天一激动更新到12.04，但是word，ppt什么的都打不开，卸载掉重装liboffice也不行~~~~~ 求救~~~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huxiaolei0741 — 2012-03-06 15:06 
<iGnome> 一堆用g7的。我白色版本
<iGnome> 贵些
<fyodor_> 二奶机，扔吧
<iGnome> 啥哦
<adam8157> iGnome: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吃么
<iGnome> 宽度适合，大拇指这边空间比较大，适合触摸。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋躲
<MeaCulpa> roylez: coke?
<adam8157> iGnome: 求赠送galaxy nexus
<iGnome> 最有钱的蛋蛋。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怎么知道我都吃完了。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 你扔吧 我接着
<iGnome> 打倒不劳而获的思想。
<fyodor_> 富婆 iGnome 
<iGnome> 掐掐 fyodor_ 的脸蛋
<fyodor_> iGnome: 话说那 g7 的 4.0 版本民间不给力嘛
<fyodor_> 跑起来卡的，200 的 GPU 确实不中用
<hamo> http://www.56.com/u29/v_NjA2MTkxNzA.html
<sevk> hamo,啥网址y 《羊腰子的传说》－安明亮 -音乐视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 ^^^
<LOL_> gebjgd: ，
<LOL_> mugebjgd: x101h能跑完整版的xp吗
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 没上过win
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 那配置，你觉得行不
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 不知道，我和我老婆的上网本都是arch
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 跑win很慢
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你昨天说x101h上跑arch,我也想整一台
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你后来又说编译内核是啥意思
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 屏幕小 你受的了？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你多高？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 触摸板内核不认
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 170
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 我家5台电脑 你和我比，那个就是我出差出门用的 还有聊天用的
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 能加鼠标吗
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 不明白你的意思
<hamo> adam8157: 开完会了？这么快？
<adam8157> hamo: 今天没开会
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 触摸板不认的意思是你无法禁用它 打字的时候乱飞鼠标
<adam8157> hamo: 我热得不想开, 就取消了
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 给它连上鼠标能用不
<LOL_> mugebjgd: usb
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd: LOL_: 触摸板不认的意思是你无法禁用它 打字的时候乱飞鼠标
<hamo> adam8157: 买点羊腰子吃吧...
<mugebjgd> LOL_: xinput可以解决
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 不推荐
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 嗯
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 已经和你说了让你买thinkpad e
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我犹豫不决
<adam8157> hamo: 这歌口味真重
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 现在有三款机子选择
<mugebjgd> LOL？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: e450+1g独显的三星，
<mugebjgd> LOL_: thinkpad e, thinkpad e, thinkpad e
<LOL_> mugebjgd: b815+ hd3000的戴尔
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 打死不买煞笔韩国人的东西
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 还要thinkpad
<mugebjgd> LOL_: dell 美国人民的神舟
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 关键是thinkpad现在是国产了。。。联想的屏幕这是无法让人恭维
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么东西现在不是国产？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 除了各国人民不是 妈的 in china，剩下的都是 妈的 in china了
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 是国产，但人家dell的屏幕显示比联想的好
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 那推荐你买神舟
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 性价比最高
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 组装一台怎么样
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 没经验 请问别人
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 哦
<iGnome> m҈u҈g҈e҈b҈j҈g҈d҈
<LOL_> iGnome: .
<CyrusYzGTt> 驚現，，ee的菊花體
 * LOL_ 是一个没主见的人，看了太多的评论，都不知道该怎么选择了
<iGnome> 会安装系统了，就有主见了
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 今天晚上学校要上计算机课，马上都要考一级了，怕自己过不了
<adam8157> hamo: 又找了个朋友一起住, 准备住到房子到期再闪人, 否则找下家还得费心 麻烦
 * LOL_ 没用过word excel
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 一级是什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iGnome> 连word都不会用。啥破计算机课哦。老师应该直接下岗。
<LOL_> iGnome: 要是个技术宅男就不用这么纠结了
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 计算机一级
<iGnome> 破学校。
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 干吗用的？
<LOL_> iGnome: 。。。
<iGnome> 一级考试，记得就是用word吧
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 俺也不知道，貌似毕业前得有一级证书
<LOL_> iGnome: 还有excel
<iGnome> 中国的考试，真厉害。
<LOL_> iGnome: +1
<mugebjgd> LOL？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么学校这么威武
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你不知道计算机考试？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 貌似分四级
<iGnome> 你1级了，就超越中国大多数人了。他们没证书的。 
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 不知道
<iGnome> 按照这说法，你就可以当市领导了。
<LOL_> iGnome: 如果没计算机考试该多好
<mugebjgd> 阿姨都不够一级呢
<mugebjgd> iGnome: 是吧
<iGnome> 。。你不想当领导？
<iGnome> 没呢
<iGnome> 所以不能当官
<LOL_> iGnome: 让Ken来中国考计算机吧，看他能过几级，lol
 * gfrog 矮油，发现风河的kernel devel招聘贴，这公司现在到底咋样了啊？ 怎么感觉听不到神马消息了呢？ cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 我知道
<iGnome> kennyluck: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 知道咩？ 招聘？ 公司？
<hamo> adam8157: 找到新基友了???
<iGnome> 8157个蛋蛋。足够找机友了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我当时差点去风河的 而且给开发职位, 薪水也不错 只不过是外包的合同工 不想去
<gfrog> hamo: 从提这个问题来看，你就是蛋蛋的ex基友喽？ lol
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在你还有机会，lol
<adam8157> hamo: 以前的同事
<hamo> gfrog: 他现在有一个...不是我！！！
<adam8157> hamo: 别哀怨
<iGnome> adam8157: 咋了
<gfrog> hamo: 你很羡慕嫉妒恨嘛？ lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,我發現 opera好多 越南的
<gfrog> adam8157: 风河当年是被intel收了吧？ 收掉之后在做啥？ 还做实时系统嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 对 收购了
<hamo> gfrog: 你还拿了汽水公司的offer...牛蛋蛋那
<adam8157> gfrog: 当时给我的职位是嵌入式linux 他们做了个在嵌入式上的虚拟平台, 可以跑vxworks和linux
<gfrog> hamo: 发错人啦，表激动
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，干嘛不去，多好玩
<hamo> adam8157: 你还拿了汽水公司的offer...牛蛋蛋那
<adam8157> hamo: 当时来北京一周, 面试6家 拿到5个offer
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然是牛蛋蛋
<iGnome> 这么牛的8157蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 想想。。。 貌似我是面了4家，拿到两家。。。 差距杠杠的啊。。
<iGnome> 汽水公司是啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 嵌入式好找一些 小公司多
<hamo> iGnome: wind river
<adam8157> hamo: 你去风河呗 挺好的, 就是在望京
<iGnome> 咋叫汽水呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年搞数通的表示很苦逼，就那么几家。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 他们不招应届僧吧...
<adam8157> iGnome: 风->气 河->水
<adam8157> iGnome: 弱爆了
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道
<iGnome> 。这扯的。。。。
<Cherrot> 为啥VPS都喜欢用CentOS呢？
<iGnome> 太牵强了。要不18m叫妓女公司？
<roylez> Cherrot: 因为渣人太多
<gfrog> hamo: 你再呆几个月就不是应届了，哈哈
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席总能给出精确的诠释……
<gfrog> Cherrot: 因为大家都不喜欢买RHEL
<Cherrot> gfrog: 和其它的发行版相比centOS有什么优势呢？
<hamo> Cherrot: 来自RHEL
<Cherrot> hamo: lol 晓得了
<gfrog> Cherrot: 有redhat光环加持
<Cherrot> gfrog: 原来是光环作用 哈哈
<roylez> gfrog: 如花光环？
<adam8157> roylez: 你用debian总panic, 还不懂rhel的好 哼哼
 * hamo 表示我想去360了...
<adam8157> hamo: 擦...
 * Cherrot 总Panic…… 至于这么恐怖么……
<adam8157> roylez: 你看蛤蟆没救了
<roylez> adam8157: uptime 22天了
<hamo> adam8157: 打入敌人内部...
<roylez> hamo: 你真的没救了。你找的公司，一个比一个毒
<adam8157> roylez: 还不是我告诉你用新内核的
<roylez> adam8157: .
<hamo> roylez: .
<gfrog> roylez: 好吧，主席你总是这么精准
<roylez> hamo: 癞蛤蟆果然是毒物
<adam8157> Cherrot: 某些场合, debian stable的内核老, 好多patch没有 容易panic
<Cherrot> adam8157: 明白了，相信RH官方:D
 * hamo 在度娘内部都上不了360的任何网站...这两人真是结梁子了...
<Cherrot> hamo: 你在度娘那？
<gfrog> adam8157: RH的无敌backport大法真是。。。 啧啧，让人又爱又恨
<hamo> Cherrot: 误入误入...
<Cherrot> hamo: :D
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘有脆脆鲨咩？
<roylez> hamo: 你应该找到所有能登的机器，上去 rm -rf /
<jiero> roylez: ...
<jiero> roylez:  教唆坏坏的玩笑
<hamo> gfrog: 木有...也木有奥利奥...
<gfrog> roylez: 我猜度娘一定不会给 hamo root的，所以 rm -rf也不能做啥
<jiero> roylez: 内存到货了，2GB DDR2 800好呢，还是变 3GB DDR 667好呢。
<hamo> gfrog: roylez 我们这里所有机子都是root直接等...包括线上的
<Cherrot> jiero: 你的主板DDR DDR2通吃？
 * hamo 度娘弱爆了...
<roylez> hamo: 就是这个意思啊
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，好可怕的样子
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘还用RHEL嘛？
<Cherrot> hamo: 哇 那 rm -rf / 好方便
<hamo> gfrog: 用啊...甚至4u5,
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。都是DDR2,反正DDR是没667的
<gfrog> hamo: 好可怕的版本。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 不能开双通道的话 667 和 800没啥区别嘛
<jiero> Cherrot: 都是双通道，有2条1GB DDR2 800，2条 512MB DDR2 667， 2条 256MB DDR2 667。
<Cherrot> jiero: 2条1G + 2条512 呗  最多也就4个插槽了吧
<jiero> Cherrot: 是4个。
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。还是多了好。
<Cherrot> jiero: 硬件我不清楚，好像这样子的结果是800*2 和 667*2 ，不会统一降频
<adam8157> hamo: 你为啥不找外企
<jiero> hamo: 害怕老外？
<jiero> hamo: 怕不稳定的工作？
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何只编译内核下的某一个模块？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366344 不想全部编译，只想编译某一个模块，比如只编译mtd，能做到吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 21grams — 2012-03-06 15:56 
<jiero> Cherrot: 我也不知道，差不多吧。容量应该更重要
<iGnome> adam8157: 别人不会说外语，只会蛤蟆语。
<hamo> adam8157: 互联网的外企太少了...
<hamo> jiero: 老外都比较big size...怕怕
<adam8157> hamo: 你刚毕业就想赚大钱...
<adam8157> hamo: yooo 小受啊你
<hamo> adam8157: 不是...这十年是互联网的十年啊 
<hamo> adam8157: 钱不钱的真不是重要的
<hamo> adam8157: 你肯定理解错了我说的size...
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 理解错了 你应该喜欢才对 laf
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<Cherrot> 我怎么感觉云主机和VPS差价不大啊
<ofan> 基情
 * hamo -______________________________-!!!"""'''
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo的嘴真大
 * Cherrot :D
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这叫卫生纸脸
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ o o ||||
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ..11區M巾蛤蟆。。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天更新以后悲剧了啊。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366347 今天的更新有200多M，内核也升级到了3.2.0-18的了，导致显卡驱动又得重装一遍，可这个不要紧啊，问题是装好驱动以后重启完进入桌面就没有unity launer了，不管是按win键还是alt键都不好使。。。悲剧啊，看来在修复好之前只能在终端下 …
<fvw> 有用emacs的吗？ 问点问题
<hamo> fvw: .
<fvw> hamo: hi
<hamo> fvw: 什么问题呢？
<tonghuix> KK竟然没在
<fvw> hamo: 问点东西 word的定义 怎么定义哦 比如吧-变成word的一部分 
<fvw> hamo: 2.有列数字递增插件不， 1 1 1 1 1 变成 1 2 3 4 5 (列)
<hamo> fvw: 额...不知道了，等高手..
<CyrusYzGTt> tonghuix§ .. sevk 就是 kk.. 
<Cherrot> GAE的验证码国内收不到了？
<fvw> hamo: 地热个呢
<hamo> fvw: 也没用过这种应用...
<fvw> Cherrot: 可以吧 我之前申请过
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ,所以我不敢用二步驗證
<stlifey> gae在国内我的联通手机是可以的
<Cherrot> fvw: 难道是移动的问题？ 
<fvw> Cherrot: 我是正常受到短信了
<fvw> Cherrot: 你要上hyk？ 
<fvw> Cherrot: 代理？
<adam8157> hamo: 你冒充额马刺算高手
<Cherrot> fvw: 我想在上面玩一下java  代理搞定了的
<adam8157> hamo: 你冒充emacs高手
<hamo> adam8157: 我可没冒充...
<fvw> adam8157: 你来。
<Cherrot> fvw: 新开了个账户开通GAE，结果就收不到短信了……
<adam8157> fvw: 我不会emacs...
<hamo> adam8157: 我连eirc都不会用的...
<fvw> Cherrot: 那就不知道哦了 很久前了
<fvw> hamo: 那不是比我还新手
<hamo> fvw: nod nod
 * gfrog 求刚才那个递增数列问题的vim解决方案。。。
<fvw> gfrog: 有
<fvw> gfrog: 我paste一个插件给你
<gfrog> fvw: 用插件弱爆了，没一条命令搞定的嘛？
<fvw> gfrog: 无
<gfrog> fvw: 哪有那么多机器可以装上vim插件的。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 好了，开始校验翻译
<gfrog> fvw: 我现在正在适应vim裸奔
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/12/0306/10/7RTIC00S00014JB5.html
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 外国男子挑战活埋纪录被埋6个半小时后身亡_网易新闻中心
<fvw> gfrog: 还要不 其实你可以用宏 + clt-x
<fvw> gfrog: 不过 不好玩
<adam8157> gfrog: 用宏和c-a
<Cherrot> jiero: :) 这事儿交给专业用户就是放心~
<gfrog> fvw: adam8157 不理解。。 我还是放狗搜算了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: c-a是把当前数字加一
<gfrog> adam8157: 减一呢？
<jiero> java是必备的啊。。。
<fvw> gfrog: http://pastebin.com/7Wi5SHRb
<fvw> gfrog: 用插件把
<adam8157> gfrog: c-x
<Cherrot> jiero: 什么java必备啊？
<fvw> gfrog: c-a c-x + -
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 怎么用串口下载东西进arm板啊，minicom和ckermit都已经配置了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366349 电脑上装的是虚拟机ubuntu 10.04，我的电脑是usb转的串口，测试能用，手头有一块ARM板（带有显示器），里面原本就装有一个linux系统，arm板的串口和电脑的串口已经相连，并且能在超级终端输入 …
<fvw> gfrog: 还有 vim版本的align要不
<gfrog> adam8157: fvw 啧啧，我觉得我的vim技能真是弱爆了。 阿蛋你在内部讲一次vim吧。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有奖金呢
<fvw> gfrog: 用来对齐 代码挺好的。
<gfrog> fvw: 又是插件嘛？
<fvw> gfrog: 为啥不用插件 
<fvw> gfrog: 不用才是弱爆
<gfrog> fvw: 这个。。。 我一般都<>
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以考虑诶, 但是vim是大众工具, 怕被tech-talk@里面的各位大神笑话...
<gfrog> fvw: 不是所有的机器上都有插件
<fvw> gfrog: 你可以同步
<gfrog> adam8157: 先发贴试试水嘛
<fvw> gfrog: home目录你是有权限的
<gfrog> fvw: 没机会，装上就要上去干活，然后马上格掉重装
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊, 讲几课就可以买手机了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，
<fvw> gfrog: 如果你 移动还是局限 hjkl 那就还是新手哦
<fvw> gfrog: 无需安装呀 系统带的都可以不用
<gfrog> fvw: 我一般用方向键耶
<fvw> gfrog: 一个tar解开 自己用 随身携带
<gfrog> fvw: 安装？ 装好之后只有vi，连m都没
<fvw> gfrog: 你还没入门。。。。
<gfrog> fvw: 嗯，我也发现了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/ustc-vim-speech/ 这个slides看过先
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 在中科大关于Vim的演讲 - Adam's
<gfrog> adam8157: 汗，你不会真的以为我没看过吧。。。
<gfrog> fvw: 哦，我说的安装是装系统，
<adam8157> gfrog: 你又装小白
<gfrog> fvw: 神马同步机制在一天重装几百遍的系统上也不好使。。。
<adam8157> 打到
<gfrog> adam8157: @@ 我真不懂。。
<fvw> gfrog: 我说你吧vim tar一个 
<fvw> adam8157: 很一般
<fvw> adam8157: 默认的的教程 就可以了
<adam8157> fvw: 入门嘛
<gfrog> fvw: 这个。。。 倒是可以考虑，不过我已经懒到连ssh证书都懒得复制上去了。。 
<adam8157> fvw: 话说你ev双修?
<gfrog> fvw: 哪天写个脚本干这事。。。
<fvw> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> fvw: emacs vim
<fvw> adam8157: vim to emacs
<fvw> gfrog: http://sites.google.com/site/vimtexhappy
<sevk> fvw ⇪ t: vimtexhappy
<fvw> 里面有个新手入门 很好 
<Cherrot> fvw: 网页里那个乳房图挺漂亮的 :D
<fvw> Cherrot: 呵呵 gnuplot做的
<fvw> Cherrot: N年前的事了
<Cherrot> ;)
<fvw> Vim新手入门经典 我感觉 用来入门最好 
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 那个啥,小企鹅输入法升级后咋不能配置了呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366351 今天在线升级了小企鹅,发现配置点击后没反应,原来的google拼音也不见老.重新卸载,安装了一次也没效.望解救 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntugirl — 2012-03-06 17:01 
<gfrog> fvw: oh, thx!
<zoufeng> 大家下午好。问一下在Ubuntu 11.10中如何更改dash的透明度？我的dash太透明，感觉不舒服
 * MeaCulpa ED才是正道，勃起功能障碍
<zoufeng> 没有人能解决吗？
 * MeaCulpa 楼下的兄弟姐妹对不住了，编译拉起来了...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 编辑器编码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366356 各位大神好 我的win系统的txt 到ubutu下乱码 然后百度 知道 是编码设置问题 在终端输入： gconf-editor //调出gconf-edit 然后依次点开： apps->gedit-2->preferences－＞encodings 双击encodings中的auto-detected 在弹开的对话框中加入 GB18030，GBK，GB2312 问题是 我 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 玩过zshrc和screenrc对[D搞么？
<NiuBiRenWu> 又到开饭时间了！
<mugebjgd> NiuBiRenWu: ChiHuo
 * gfrog 本子把电源拔掉，所有的usb设备竟然不能用了。。。 这是神马情况，为神马切换AC/DC会影响usb状态。。。
<mugebjgd> gfrog 老本子？
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 你见过拔掉电源 系统就死掉的本子么？
<gfrog> mugebjgd: 不算太老吧，t410
<hamo> gfrog: 难道你配了DC的时候节电？
<gfrog> hamo: 装了laptop-mode-tools，没改默认配置啊
<gfrog> hamo: 不过估计是这货搞出来的，晚上仔细看看配置
<hamo> gfrog: lmt不是已经死掉了么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 电量太低?
<hamo> adam8157: vim牛晚上吃什么啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 谁说的
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得我2年前就已经不推荐装这个了..
<gfrog> adam8157: 满电
<wujie> kde zenme an zhuang zhongwen shu ru fa
<adam8157> hamo: 装上好 省电
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 反正现在ubuntu默认都不会装这个包了
<hamo> adam8157: 当年那个ubuntu spin disk的问题也是他搞出来的吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 默认用啥?
<adam8157> hamo: 和它无关的吧
<wujie> kubuntu zen me an zhuang zhong wen shu ru fa
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 也不知道现在本子该用啥包管理电源
<gfrog> adam8157: 默认啥也没装，囧
<hamo> gfrog: 依赖kernel了吧...
<gfrog> hamo: 是么。。。 问问阿蛋 adam8157 
<wujie> shuo a 
 * adam8157 安装RHCE环境中...
<gfrog> hamo: 不过啥也不装确实无敌费电啊
<wujie> zenme anzhuang zhongwenshurufa
<wujie> shuo a 
<wujie> zhongwen shu ru fa ,kubuntu
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓嚓...要考RHCE了..
<hamo> gfrog: intel的人都承认了,kernel的电源管理就是一坨...
<namoamitabuddha> (hello)
<adam8157> hamo: 那是因为acpi太复杂
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: (bad? (linux power-management))
<hamo> adam8157: 没有acpi，咱们现在还得一个主板编一个kernel呢
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: true
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: hamo True
<hamo> adam8157: 你scheme学入魔了吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 你才入魔
<namoamitabuddha> 'lol
<gfrog> hamo: 就算他不承认，kernel的pm是坨坨xx也是事实
<NiuBiRenWu> 加了 bash_completion， bash 的启动就变得超级缓慢！
<NiuBiRenWu> 约有 1.7 秒之久。不加时我感觉不出。
<namoamitabuddha> (purge! 'bash-completion)
<NiuBiRenWu> namoamitabuddha, 我想用那功能
<NiuBiRenWu> 据说 zsh 超级牛逼，不知道启动是否慢
<adam8157> NiuBiRenWu: 那就忍了吧 反正只有interact才用
<adam8157> NiuBiRenWu: zsh更慢
<namoamitabuddha> NiuBiRenWu: 开 zsh-completion -> 慢
<NiuBiRenWu> 汗！
<hamo> NiuBiRenWu: 我这里还挺快的啊...你加载了太多别的东西？
<NiuBiRenWu> hamo, 没有，就它而已。不加就感觉不到任何延迟，加了就有明显感觉！
<ucbs> hi
<ucbs> i am from china
<sevk> ucbs, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<NiuBiRenWu> ucbs, 说中文
<ucbs> what does it means
<namoamitabuddha> (say-hello 'ucbs)
<ucbs> how can  i find chinese room
<ucbs> are u chinese ?>
<hamo> ucbs: are u chinese?
<namoamitabuddha> #t
<ucbs> i am new user 
<ucbs> hi all who can help me ?
<hamo> ucbs: what's your problem?
<namoamitabuddha> (display problem)
<ucbs> can i add this room in my setting
<namoamitabuddha> (display client)
<cJether> 我来了:)
 * hamo 受不鸟lisp了...
<cJether> 最近要弄安卓开发
<ucbs> i enter this offcial webiste find many server but noone in there why
<hamo> adam8157: 快来镇压他...
<namoamitabuddha> (tolerate)
<ucbs> hamo are  u here 
<hamo> ucbs: yep. but i dont understand your problem...
<ucbs> how can i find using channel 
<hamo> ucbs: u mean u want to find out which channel r u in?
<ucbs> i means people are active in some room how can i find that channel 
<hamo> ucbs: what's the name of that channel?
<ucbs> no the room so many people parking here \
<ucbs> usa channel 
<hamo> ucbs: that's normal in an IRC channel
<ucbs> so this softare few people use it ?
<ucbs> hamo do u know paltlak
<hamo> ucbs: no no many people use IRC but not all people always speak
<hamo> ucbs: paltlak? what?
 * hamo 走了走了...吃饭去了...
<ucbs> hamo can u teach me some basic comand
<gfrog> hamo: have fan
 * cJether 我心情不好
<hamo> ucbs: u can ask adam8157, he is always kind of heart...i will go for dinner.
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: ……——……
<ucbs> hamo how  can i whisper to that guy
<gfrog> adam8157: kind-heart man, lol
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸好我不懂英文，。
<namoamitabuddha> 黑客与画家，名字不错。
<namoamitabuddha> 可惜王少找不到
<NiuBiRenWu> bash-completion 很蛋疼，我决定不用它了
<namoamitabuddha> s/王少/网上/
<ucbs> nobody here?
<namoamitabuddha> #f
<gfrog> adam8157: have fan?
<adam8157> gfrog: no 有事儿 晚点走
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze, wave
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<ucbs> hi all
<sevk> ucbs, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<ucbs> how can i browse all people in this room 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不懂
<ucbs> on activist?
<ucbs> no activist
<ucbs> i download the latest version of weechat but i can not install it why pls help me thanks
<wrathy> hi
<wrathy> noone help me ?
<sevk> wrathy, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<wrathy> what dose it means i am a new user
<wrathy> omg this im software is so cool isn't it 
<wrathy> it just like a dos system 
<fvw> 现在有什么好电影看 大家能推荐下不？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366363 安装gmp 报错configure: error: could not find a working compiler, see config.log for details 系统是ubuntu12.04 gcc-4.6.2 是不是gmp的版本太低？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vastness — 2012-03-06 18:19 
<fvw> 顽强的bot
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • compizconfig汉化 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366366 我在论坛上看见"一善鱼"的compizconfig是汉字耶。请问是有设置功能还是其他什么东西啊？怎么汉化呢。 英语差，天天抱着个星际翻译， 都不好意思了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liyin_it — 2012-03-06 18:37 
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install ibus-pinyin
<flh> 问去年我国的军费总支出约有多少亿？
<flh> 有时候觉得，国家强大了，可是钱却那么少？
<flh> hi
<flh> adam8157:hi.???
<L-----D> flh, 军费 你的参考国防白皮书
<L-----D> flh, 这还分军费预算 和实际开支
<flh> L-----D: 是的，
<flh> 你好，这个数字，想了解
<L-----D> flh, 像米国基本老打仗的 实际远大于预算
<LOL_> sevk: 小k好
<L-----D> 2012年中国国防预算为6702.74亿元人民币，比上年预算执行数增加676.04亿元人民币，增长11.2%。
<flh> L-----D: 数量级是千亿吧？
<L-----D> flh, 我国国防预算 其实算法和其他国家不一样
<L-----D> flh, 有些国家像印度
<sevk> LOL_, 休息一下...  ㍪ 
<L-----D> 预算主要是采购
<L-----D> 自建的那些都算基础设施建设
<flh> L-----D: 不是。想知道数量级
<L-----D> 6702.74亿元
<flh> L-----D: 明白，全是所谓的官方数字
<mugebjgd> 减少的军费开支 解决下生态问题和民生问题是真的
<L-----D> flh, 官方也有统计意义上的差别
<mugebjgd> 有那钱买点校车多好
<L-----D> flh, 我们国家最主要的问题是军费不包括航空航天
<palomino|working> 军费不多啦
<palomino|working> 中国政府星期一宣布,大幅上调2012年国内警察、武警等安全预算开支,达到近7017亿元人民币。
<palomino|working> 还没给警察的多
 * LOL_ 没做过和没见过校车
<flh> L-----D: 你的数字有人道意义上的标准，可理解
<LOL_> 政府貌似还买了美国3万亿美元的国债，真有钱
<mugebjgd> 不买行么 美国人民就靠中国老百姓养活呢
<L-----D> 没买到希腊国债已经不错了
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 日本貌似没买那么多
<LOL_> 现在貌似有国家开始买中国的国债了，日本貌似买了
<L-----D> LOL_, 日本持有的美债也不少 但日本其实也是债务国
<LOL_> L-----D: 日本貌似买了我国几百万的国债，，，，是不是有点太那个了
<flh> mugebjgd: 是的。可惜，我们的人民，的确太累了
<Cherrot> L-----D: 又来求教你了~  apache ant 的配置文件中，在配置类路径时会有这样的语法：
<Cherrot> <include name="**/*.jar" />
<Cherrot> 这里的 **/*.jar  应该怎么解释呢？
<L-----D> Cherrot, 就是匹配所有
<L-----D> 当面目录下的吧 应该
<flh> 停止，这儿是学习的地儿。。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> L-----D: 为什么不是*.jar啊？
<L-----D> **可以包括子目录吧
<Cherrot> L-----D: 哦 学习了 :)   thanks
<L-----D> LOL_, 其实新加坡 持有我国资产多  光是几大行的股票就很多了
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我见过最。。。。。。（此处省略） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366370 见图 统计信息: 发表于 由 linbin95 — 2012-03-06 19:03 
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦
<L-----D> 新加坡也是独裁政权  只不过有钱 老百姓也都忍了
<jiero> ...
<jiero> empathy不支持 ignore。。。
<LOL_> tenzu 貌似在新加坡上过学
<jiero> LOL_: 去破国吧
<LOL_> jiero: 没钱。。。
<jiero> 有个好玩的游戏 Mari0，大概再过一段时间，国内就有人开始玩了
<LOL_> jiero: win下的？
<jiero> roylez_ 难怪 Dungeon Crawl 0.10 添加了 Octopus ，原来他们参加了活动 "Save the Pacific Northwest Tree Octopus" 这个就是此版本代号。。。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez_ http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/treeocto.jpg
<zer4tul> jiero: 传送门那个？
<jiero> zer4tul: 恩。
<jiero> LOL_: 随意了
<jiero> roylez_ 看，树章鱼多么可爱啊
 * LOL_ 继续在学校的机房玩nc, lol
<sevk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [py]如何对付邪恶的可变参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366372 传说中有这么一种函数： Code: def func(*a):     # OOXX... 他们的参数是可变的。 而我正试图生成一串参数传进去，达到实现： Code: func(1) func(1,2) func(1,2,3) 随便搞的效果。 难道要用eval这种会留下黑历史的东西？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fy0 — 20 …
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 改造taglib彻底解决amarok等kde下音乐播放程序播放mp3时的中文乱码问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366374 潜水多年，不想忍了，:-)： 一直使用linux系统，但是作为一个中文用户，mp3乱码问题始终困扰着我，在amarok早期版本中其是支持非标准的id3v1/2的编码，但可惜的是其在新近的后续版本中去掉了这 …
<jackv> haha
<fvw> haha
<CyrusYzGTt> 𪚥
<fvw> 𪚥
<CyrusYzGTt> 龘
<CyrusYzGTt> 龖
<CyrusYzGTt> 龍
<CyrusYzGTt> 龙
<CyrusYzGTt> 退化了。。
<fvw> 呵呵
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 有什么好玩的
<linqering> youren 
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ .好無聊，，我現在好看的免費小說看完了，， 其他都需要錢。。
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 凡人看了没
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ..額，，貌似有不同的，，。。 
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 額。。好吧，，看過。。
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 他越来越懒 
<linqering> 怎么登录啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 所以我只看完本
<fvw> linqering: 登陆啥
<linqering> 登录这里啊
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 好像现在没什么好看的
<linqering> fvw, 我注册了但是怎么登录呀
<fvw> linqering: 看你用什么客户
<linqering> fvw, 那个命令是什么啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 嗯嗯，， 感覺劇情都一樣。。 除了恐怖小說不敢看，。言情小說不看是因爲看完慾火難耐
<pocoyo> fvw: hi.
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你倒很诚实
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..??
<fvw> pocoyo: emacs 有 列递增插件不
<linqering> fvw, 登录命令是什么呀？
<fvw> pocoyo: word包含什么字符 怎么定义
<linqering> .. nickserv .. 
<fvw> linqering: 我也不知道
<fvw> linqering: 你问问 nickserv
<pocoyo> fvw: 不知道。。。 你每次问我的，我都答不上来，说明你要远远比我知道的多
<linqering> 大家，知道怎么登录吗
<fvw> pocoyo: 没google到
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu最新内核（－39）升级后虚拟机VMware 8.0.2不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366378 今天Ubuntu对10.04进行了内核升级，按要求重新启动机器后虚拟机VMware-8.0.2-x86_64不能用了，且无法重新安装。同时，在另一台运行Ubuntu10.04系统并升级到新内核（－39）的机器上全新安装VMware-8.0.2亦不能安装。 提 …
<pocoyo> fvw: 我是看不懂你问的内容都。
<fvw> pocoyo: 就是 vim的 set isk
<fvw> pocoyo: 列数字 递增 1 1 1 1  变成 1 2 3 4
<fvw> pocoyo: 列方向
<pocoyo> fvw: org table 里可以实现。
<sulit> http://www.oschina.net/news/26432/7-awesome-html5-interactive-websites
<sulit> html5做的多功能网页
<sulit> ^_^
<fvw> sulit: hehe
<sevk> sulit,啥网址y 7 个超棒的 HTML5 交互性网站 - 开源中国社区
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣，还没睡？
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐
<pocoyo> fvw: http://i.imgur.com/BzXmK.png
<jiero> roylez_ 让你乐
<roylez_> jiero: 渣咯
<jiero> roylez_ 吃过宵夜了吗
<roylez_> pocoyo: æ­»emacsè´¼
<roylez_> jiero: 吃过几轮了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席V5
<fvw> pocoyo: 你要说什么？
<fvw> pocoyo: org-mode?
<pocoyo> fvw: 啊 不是列递增吗？ 哈哈
<jdbr> csdn被黑了吗？怎么进入不了:)
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。我喝奶去了
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ ,,我對html5網站感覺很好玩，，可是，，貌似有很少的比較多人去的網站用 html5
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 缺少竞争
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯嗯，， 不過貌似 qq空間有 html5標誌，，就是不知道哪裏用了html5技術
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: qq  是最少竞争的，可能性不大
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..額。可是我在 QQ空間最下面看到 html5標誌。。
<fvw> pocoyo: 普通模式可不
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 大小眼 父神，，  讓大小眼回來。。好無聊。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 此地无银 的做法
<malc_> 我安装软件是显示：正在读取软件包列表... 有错误！ E: 无法打开文件 /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: 没有那个文件或目录) E: 无法解析或打开软件包的列表或是状态文件。我该怎么办？各位高手帮帮忙 
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<NiuBiRenWu> 请问有没有广西师大的？
<Jsion> ubuntu11.10 程序响应有些迟钝怎么回事？ 以前用11.04的时候很顺畅的，尤其是系统监视器关闭速度长达6秒。。
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 开机肿么比win7还慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366385 win7 wubi装的ubuntu，开机慢，比win7还慢，难道因为win7是默认启动项，还是因为双系统本来就慢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lucidman — 2012-03-06 21:06 
<NiuBiRenWu> 运行一段时间了， firefox 好卡，查看内存消耗，并不多。
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<fvw> 最近挺安静的
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直很安靜。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> 很有趣，發現 google earth裏 有些人是 漂浮在 河上或者空中。。 
 * Cherrot 给你的爱一直很安静……
<CyrusYzGTt> 惡。。。
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你心情不错？
<Cherrot> roylez_: 还好了~ 主要原因是自觉屏蔽了主席的链接  Oh yeah ~
<roylez_> Cherrot: .....................
<roylez_> Cherrot: hxxp://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309471/
 * Cherrot 等kk报了名字我再决定是否要手贱一次
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • 本人想发起一个项目,做一个基于gnome2的改进版 请求各位高手指路 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366392 众多的人对linux一系列的发行版极其失望 其实大部分原因出在UI 上面 其实现在并不是习惯的的问题 好用的话很快就可以上手 下面来喷一下 KDE就不喷了 会喷的比我多 gnome2 丑!!! 所谓那些主题什么的一样 …
<Guest35381> hello
<sevk> Guest35381, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> roylez_: 汗……你竟然改了hxxp……
<Guest35381> who know how to get free ebooks?
<Cherrot> Guest35381: what ebooks?
<roylez_> Cherrot: hxxp://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307790/
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307212/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【福利】喂！洗车的时候不能那么销魂啊！！ - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 刚才看shlug,有人用perl的image:magick模块作图片处理嫌太慢...拿pl起子进程调imagemagick那样的也可以阿
<MeaCulpa1> pl党还真的pl万物了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307860/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 教你怎么在地铁上让妹子越叫越爽 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 你在 讚揚 ee..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 说张江男的...
<mmfei> hi
<sevk> mmfei, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309486/
<MeaCulpa1> CyrusYzGTt: ee随便夸
<mmfei> 有人做过php通过socket发送16进制的数据吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa1§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> .. http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309704/
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 国台办记者会：方便面是中国人发明的 - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我在地铁里看过A片，边上个妹子凑过来看的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ....你威猛
 * Cherrot 原来这里已经被acfun淹没了啊…… :-(
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 要是凑过一群妹子来多好呀
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 唯一一次一群妹子凑过来是看Veer...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307576/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 1个少女在前跳,5个铞丝吹泡泡!!! - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我家开acfun不利索
<jiero> Cherrot: 干嘛？
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307576/
<Cherrot> jiero: 我call过你？
<jiero> Cherrot: 没有。
<Cherrot> jiero: :)
<Cherrot> roylez_: 我在实验室的说……
<jiero> Cherrot: 我奇怪“ 凑过一群妹子来多好呀，一点都不好”
<jiero> 我认为一点都不好。。
<jiero> 叽叽喳喳的。。。
<roylez_> Cherrot: 我看ac都博士毕业了。好好学吧，少年
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈
<Cherrot> roylez_: 你把到妹子了么？
<adam8157> roylez_: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/4c7e13c0d12fce498812a2946c08a6ddb005c170
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: fix flash fullscreen issue · 4c7e13c · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<roylez_> Cherrot: 娃3岁
<Cherrot> roylez_: 我在幻想一家三口看acfun的情景……
<roylez_> adam8157: 高级
<roylez_> adam8157: 我试一把看看
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 恩
<byzantium> 跟大家讨论个问题呗 
<byzantium> 这块 有做架构师的吗》》》？
<yue> 给awesome用的啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 试验可行
<Cherrot> roylez_: 很惊讶主席竟然这么老了……
<adam8157> roylez_: 肯定好用阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 赞一个
<byzantium> 哈哈 别不理睬我呀
<adam8157> Cherrot: 夕阳红
<roylez_> adam8157: 以前都是半个屏幕，鼠标一晃就消失了
<byzantium> 问一下 大家对xml怎么理解呀 
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯, 今天中午在公司看球赛时终于忍不住了... 就弄了下
<CyrusYzGTt> 我對 後面那兩個字幕理解
<CyrusYzGTt> 我對 後面那兩個字母理解
<yue> 我还以为是解决了flash全屏卡住后切不回去的问题
<Cherrot> byzantium: 能怎么理解呢？
<byzantium> 一般 大家遇到过作配置文件的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 11.1.102.63 貌似解決了
<yue> 系统没声音了……重启一个
<byzantium> 响应一下哈
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac308861/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 啊！我看到了！我看到了！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 。。。你丫就知道球
<Cherrot> byzantium: java里不是很常见么
<byzantium> 不熟悉java
<byzantium> 现在在用C#作客户端   C++作服务器 
<Cherrot> byzantium: C/S模式啊  xml做配置文件还是比较常见的吧
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 图形环境下普通用户也能够关机重启是怎么回事? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366394 shutdown这个命令需要相应权限,只有管理员权限才能够使用(不知道改这个文件的权限会怎么样,但默认是拥有管理员权限才能使用),但是图形界面下关机重启这些动作是不需要管理员权限的,普通用户就可以做到,不知道是 …
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 应该从什么地方可以找到xml的解析呐 
 * adam8157 afk
<Cherrot> byzantium: java有很多开源项目 apache 就至少有俩，C#就不清楚了
<Cherrot> byzantium: 貌似apache的有java和C++两个实现  记不清了，没真正用过
<byzantium> 奥 
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309484/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 教你如何开挂了！淫民群众喜闻乐见的把妹魔术！！！！！ - AcFun.tv
<byzantium> 呵呵 不太理解 找个热闹的地方讨论一下去 
<Cherrot> jiero 溜掉了？
<MeaCulpa1> byzantium: xml反人类
<byzantium> MeaCulpa, ???
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 大小眼 父神。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 最近 gmlive不太能用了，， 。。 gmlive的監護人也不在
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 11.04升级到11.10出错求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366396 我把ubuntu11.04升级到ubuntu11.10，于是就报错了，再也升级不了系统，也安装不了安全补丁。 提示错误如下： Code: 软件包“unattended-upgrades”处于不一致的状态，需要重新安装，但是没有找到对应的存档。您希望现在删除这个软件包 …
<adam8157> roylez_: 蛤蟆来了 发动攻势
 * Cherrot 你们对蛤蟆做了什么……
<hamo> adam8157 我肿么了？？？
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac307212/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 【福利】喂！洗车的时候不能那么销魂啊！！ - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 11區M巾蛤蟆臉你好
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<hamo> adam8157 这霹雳游侠那哥们吧..
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 第九区 续集 第11区？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 你google 11區就知道，。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=366399
<sevk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? • Ubuntu中文论坛
<LOL_> gebjgd: 破解无线路由是不是需要特定的网卡？
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ..嗚嗚，，今天網絡不好，， 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 破解无线路由跟网卡有关吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 貌似木有問題，在linux只要支持驅動就可以
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 額，，還有網卡的破解範圍，指半徑
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 附近几乎每个宿舍都用无线路由，唯独我们宿舍没有
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 拉网线的不跟我们拉
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..很容易就查出來的。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 只能借他们的网络了
<bluezd> ^/quit
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你宿舍嫌疑很大
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 他们那会有提示？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ MAC 還有 距離，用某個軟件就可以測算出距離
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 他们都是比我还白的小白，只会上网打游戏，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,我告訴你，那個工具只 windows only的，。。而且。很容易下載
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我以前的 筆電 官方的 無線撥號的軟件就有這個功能
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.oschina.net/question/4873_16006
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 破解无线网WEP/WPA密码 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/773952302/
<soiamso> mari0 玩了没
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/163461934.html
<sevk> LOL_ ⇪ ti: 笔记本上的ubuntu无法识别网卡_百度知道 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..文章都太長了，，不想看，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 后面这个短
<hamo> adam8157 干嘛踢我？？？
<adam8157> hamo: 不是我踢的
<hamo> adam8157 毛...
<hamo> adam8157 ==我看看啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 上面说网卡支持airmon-ng aircrack-ng就可以破解wep了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 後面那個回答，我估計比較好，這樣不會讓別人只把linux 當破解工具。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我用 pyrit破解 wpa1/wpa2的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: win下的？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 其實最多比較有用的破解工具都是 win下的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 跨平臺。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 用启动器启动python脚本，会出现屏闪。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366400 每次用快捷键启动py文件，屏幕总会闪一下（出现终端）。 能否不让它闪烁？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-03-06 22:35 
<hamo> adam8157 好吧，我弱爆了...不会看聊天记录...
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<adam8157> hamo: 22:42 -!- hamo was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by adam8157_away [hamo]
<hamo> adam8157  嚓...还真不是你... 是你 adam8157_away
 * hamo -_-!
<adam8157_away> hamo: yea
 * hamo 鄙视连vpn的...还ssh
<adam8157_away> hamo: 懒得理你 afk
<adam8157> hamo: 我也afk
 * LOL_ 刚才上计算机课，没连外网，我在教计算机那老头打开远程控制前，把一首mp3拷到了机子上，然后老头子控制了我们的机子讲课，我悠然自得用耳塞听着韩国妹子那充满青春活力的声音，旁边的妹子竟然问我是不是把耳机插在主机那个空里就能听音乐，我无语了，，，
<pocoyo> test
 * pocoyo test
<LOL_> pocoyo: 明天到操场操到天明。。。
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo> LOL_: 好啊
<LOL_> pocoyo: 。。。 你的part信息
<pocoyo> LOL_: 随机取的 哈哈
<pocoyo> {Pinhead wisdom} 妻子睡眼惺忪的问丈夫：“你回来的时候是不是已经很晚了？我仿佛听见挂钟刚好打两点。”　“挂钟是打了两下，亲爱的，”丈夫回答，“它本来是应该打十下的，但为了不至于把你吵醒，我把指针拨过去了。”
<pocoyo> {Pinhead wisdom} life's too short to remove usb safely.
<LOL_> pocoyo: 请教关于破解无线路由
<LOL_> pocoyo: 拉网线的不跟我们宿舍拉线，只能想法从友邻的宿舍里借点网络，
<pocoyo> LOL_: 借呗 wep 的好弄， wpa 的不好弄啊。
<soiamso> LOL_: 最快的方法是付费给隔壁的，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ soiamso 說的比較好，後果不嚴重
<LOL_> soiamso: 因为是教育网，拉网线的给他们现在一个宿舍只能有2Mb的网速，
 * kenifanying 问个推理题，16，27，16，（），1 中间括号那应该填什么？
<LOL_> soiamso: 你能想像六台机子共享200KB/S的网速能干嘛
<soiamso> LOL_: 什么学校，前100的起码都10M
<LOL_> soiamso: 一所垃圾学校
<cece> 扯
<soiamso> LOL_: 工具无罪
<ultidesp> 各位，请教个问题。ubuntu11.10经常不能正确关机，怎么回事？（64位系统，Laptop）
<soiamso> LOL_:  上瘾的只是人
<soiamso> ultidesp: 没有log不知道
<soiamso> ultidesp: 你去找关机前的log
<ultidesp> soiamso：需要什么log？
<soiamso> ultidesp: 自己google
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 肚子疼 骂了隔壁的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个人好无聊啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我搞基的心都有了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:光光来吧
<knownbad> lol
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 外痔哥
<gebjgd> knownbad: .....
<knownbad> 我很老实的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 内痔歌
<knownbad> 内痔好办。
<knownbad> 你外痔得画唇膏。
<knownbad> 你有没种睫毛？
<qsdiy> 还有没睡的吗
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不种 我刮阴毛
<qsdiy> 这也太！！
<alvin_rxg> kabel 1 ... abenteuer leben... lol
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼怎么有阴毛呢？  白虎吧？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你应该喜欢这个  http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i927_captivate_glide-4071.php
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y Samsung i927 Captivate Glide - Full phone specifications
<gebjgd> knownbad:合我的口味
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多少钱?
<knownbad> Dual-core 1 GHz Cortex-A9 + Nvidia Tegra 2 AP20H + ULP GeForce + 8 GB storage, 1 GB RAM, 1 GB ROM。
<knownbad> 一定爽的。  但不知 ULP GeForce 是什么？
<knownbad> 不知道价钱。
<knownbad> 好似见过 $400-$420 在二手市场上。
<knownbad> 有人标 $420 新的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 够贵的
<knownbad> 东西好嘛。
<knownbad> 我现在用的是这个。  http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_cliq_2-pictures-3454.php
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y Motorola Cliq 2 pictures, official photos
<knownbad> 解析度比 Glide 还高但银幕小了点和厚了点。
<namoamitabuddha> (say-hello)
<knownbad> k
<gebjgd> (say-faqu)
<knownbad> (say-what!)
<gebjgd> (say-yo)
<namoamitabuddha> Darksair: orz
<namoamitabuddha> Darksair: Alonzo Church
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 屁屁
<alvin_rxg> 痴痴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 突然发现家里电脑多了没用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很少开
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把你的 ibm 送给我吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是不可能的 公司财产 我很少带回家
<alvin_rxg> 把你的台式机送我吧
<Darksair> namoamitabuddha: ??
<namoamitabuddha> Darksair: (lambda (f) (lambda (x) (f ((n f) x)))))
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你想的美
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把你的 sony ereader 送我吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是老婆的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你给我买个 kindle 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你变性 我就可以考虑
<alvin_rxg> 变形的钱可以买很多 kindle 了
<Darksair> namoamitabuddha: ^_^
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 挥刀自宫
 * alvin_rxg 我挥起了牛刀，宫了 gebjgd 
<m0ugly> é½¾
<m0ugly> 驫鸝鱺鸞癵灩籲灪麤爩齾齉龘
<alvin_rxg> 有 extD 的字吗？
<alvin_rxg> 𪜆
<alvin_rxg> 𪞴𪞵𪞶𪞷𪞸𪞹𪞺𪞻𪞼𪞽
<m0ugly> 没有
<m0ugly> 没能看那些汉字
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> extC
<gebjgd> 我这里都能看到
<alvin_rxg> http://fonts.jp/hanazono/
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Hanazono fonts
<alvin_rxg> ext A, B, C, D 全有
<alvin_rxg> m0ugly: 这网址能访问吗？ https://www.google.com/calendar/
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Google Calendar
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的上网本慢不慢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看干嘛了，一般不慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我怎么感觉还是有点慢
<alvin_rxg> 本来就是 *net*book 嘛
<knownbad> Try ultra netbook.
<knownbad> Looks and feels like Mac Air.
<m0ugly> alvin_rxg, 能吧
<sevk>  06:12
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-07
<imtxc> adam8157: 早啊～～～
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<imtxc> ofan: 唉？用了ssh 怎么 google.com 还是跑到.hk?
<ofan> imtxc: 改偏好设置
<ofan> 用英文的
<imtxc> 就是英文呢
<imtxc> 我再看看
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你归位了？
<adam8157> roylez: wfh
<roylez> adam8157: work from hell？你挂了？
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 afk
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla 拟开发新的移动操作系统和Web应用商店 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366426 “上周于西班牙巴塞罗纳举行的全球移动大会上，Mozilla 讨论了其移动操作系统和Web应用商店。与此同时，西班牙电信，世界上最大的通信公司之一，芯片巨头高通，以及德国电信均表示，它们将在这场努力中通力合作。以 …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 罗睿兰
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 下一版本的Android OS ——Jelly Bean http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366428 明显还有几个月才发布，Google 却已经有了关于下一个Android版本的相关计划。它的代号将是“Jelly Bean”（软心豆粒糖），同样遵循了Android之前版本代号首字母按字母表升序的规则（如Donut, Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, Honeycomb, Ice Cream Sandwich …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: CEO
<MeaCulpa> 啥CEO
<MeaCulpa> roylez: CEO 的中文名？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你能过墙么，Tucson
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 过了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: tucson渣了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 呵呵，Austin 渣了，Tucson渣了，Raleigh 过了。 Sydney威武
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 人家HP的女CEO是加州女首富了
<MeaCulpa> ahh dropbox failed me
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 0307_gedit如何使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366437 gedit file 总是提示命令不对，让我看帮助，然后也没明白。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 古巴马诗人 — 2012-03-07 10:33 
<gfrog> !say FYI oVirt 2012 Beijing oVirt北京研讨会，3月21日。 http://ovirt.org/wiki/OVirt_home_in_Chinese
<lubotu2> gfrog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^k^> gfrog,啥网址y OVirt home in Chinese - oVirtWiki
 * gfrog oops,竟然还隐藏着一个bot
<hamo> gfrog: 你要来么？据说是在18M
<hamo> adam8157 ^^
<adam8157> hamo: virt这么高深的东西咱俩能听懂么
<adam8157> ovirt是啥
<roylez> adam8157: http://img1.gtimg.com/lady/pics/hv1/232/207/989/64362742.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 李瑞英居然也玩这个
<gfrog> hamo: 嗯，我准备过去看看
<roylez> adam8157: 智障儿童多欢乐啊
<gfrog> adam8157: rhev-m开源版本
<adam8157> roylez: 这眼镜怎么了
<roylez> adam8157: 没镜片...
<adam8157> 有啊
<roylez> adam8157: 毛
<hamo> adam8157 来呗...顺便来软件园看看...
<roylez> hamo: 毒蛙，别蛊惑蛋蛋
<hamo> roylez: 木有...蛋蛋定力强...其实是我想去贵摸看看...
<roylez> hamo: 不搞开发，海阔天空
<adam8157> hamo: 听不懂 不去
<CyrusYzGTt> http://laoyaoba.com/ss6/html/16/n-294116.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google支付功能封杀已root用户 - 集微网-欲知半导体动态，速上老杳吧 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-30172
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 30172:Google Chrome 17.0.963.65之前版本存在多个安全漏洞 - Sebug
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366440 一个误操作将/var/cache下面的东西全部删除了，现在恢复是没有可能了，每次使用apt-get安装或者卸载东西都会有错误提示，请问有什么办法可以修复。下面是错误提示内容，不过每次都不一样，基本上都是说正在安装或者卸载的东西出错。 Quote: hwb@Tom:~$ …
<if_else> 各位兄台，arch 的内核配置文件，放在哪个目录的？谢谢
<adam8157> if_else: /boot/config.****
<gfrog> if_else: 为神马你每次都忽略姐妹呢？ （虽然这里有姐妹的可能性不大，lol）
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，arch 下面，只有找到 config 配置，我 google 也说是类似的文件：
<if_else> adam8157: grub/  initramfs-linux-fallback.img  initramfs-linux.img  kernel-3.1  lost+found/  vmlinuz-linux
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，你是妇女？
<gfrog> if_else: 我好奇，代妇女同胞问问
<hamo> adam8157 胸...
<fhmdgxs> 有个问题， 我arch, pacman 不好用了error: failed to prepare transaction (could not satisfy dependencies) gcc: requires gcc-libs=4.6.2-7
<if_else> gfrog: 我没有和 群里的妹纸打过腔的
<hamo> adam8157 胸，内核你都搞得懂还怕virt???
<if_else> gfrog: 兄，群里理我的都是 man
<adam8157> if_else: 这个有么 /proc/config.gz
<iGnome> 啥。内核都懂了？蛋蛋
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 真心不懂...
<adam8157> iGnome: momo
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，有这个文件的，这个配置文件是从哪里读取的？
<if_else> /proc/config.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<iGnome> 太强大了，自己写一个新内核。支持蛋蛋。
<iGnome> lol
<adam8157> if_else: 用vim打开吧, vim支持直接解压
<hamo> lol
<iGnome> gz的。直接less
<adam8157> if_else: 或者解压 gzip -d >~/config </proc/config.gz
<gfrog> adam8157: 胸，一个管理前端，没啥技术含量。你内核都搞得，用户态的玩意搞不得？
<adam8157> gfrog: iGnome hamo 我搞得定个鬼啊
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，查看你的内核是否已经开启 kexec # grep "KEXEC" /boot/your-kernel-config-file
<iGnome> 围观2个嘎嘛，格玛挤兑蛋蛋
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，谢谢俩，我看看
<iGnome> 格玛，蛤蟆
<adam8157> if_else: =y
<fhmdgxs> 你们pacman 能自升级么现在
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，/proc/config.gz 这个文件是从哪里生成的？
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，总不会从石头里面蹦出来的吧！？
<adam8157> if_else: 内核自己生成的 开启某个选项之后就会在那里放一份
<iGnome> 可以用inotify监视文件的产生。
<iGnome> 为什么这 if_else 喜欢叫胸。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋和他有关系？
<adam8157> if_else: 说了别这么叫了...
<adam8157> iGnome: 他叫谁都是兄
<iGnome> 怕怕
<iGnome> 破马不怕。估计
 * adam8157 穿衣吃饭上班去
<iGnome> 抄。蛋蛋居然一直在裸聊。
<if_else> adam8157: 哈哈，不喊兄，我觉得别扭
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<if_else> adam8157: 小伙纸，中不？
<adam8157> if_else: 兄, 别喊兄了, 兄
<iGnome> 胸肌。兄基
<adam8157> if_else: 不用喊啥, 有问题问就是了
<if_else> adam8157: 好的，记住了
<adam8157> 吃饭去了, 各位再见
<CyrusYzGTt> 蛋蛋胸走了，， 木有帶走 adam8157_away 
<iGnome> 才知道，蛋蛋喜欢裸聊
<iGnome> 不上班，就不穿衣。太强大了。
<hamo> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 蛤蟆，你有啥意见？
<hamo> iGnome: 没没...v587啊...
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=152719&mode=view/ss.jpg 
<roylez> iGnome: 求神放雷点蛤蟆
<iGnome> 忘记了。蛤蟆也是不穿衣的。
<roylez> iGnome: 穿你老婆的外套了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 制作USB LIVE一般用什么工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366443 想尝试一下LIVE，RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 gundamfj — 2012-03-07 11:25 
<iGnome> 你看尺寸。像？
<roylez> iGnome: 一看这样子，比富二代官二代拉风多了。神2代
<iGnome> 帅帅以后是表演天才。
<iGnome> 有镜头感
<iGnome> 适合忽悠美女
<sulit> minix源码谁看过
<sulit> 求经验教训
<sulit> ???????
<sulit> 吃了吗？
<sulit> 还是正在吃 
<sulit> ？？
<roylez> iGnome: http://www.gifbin.com/983290
<hamo> roylez: 碉堡了...
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋出被窝了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：xubuntu11.10的安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366449 本人是liunx菜菜鸟，应为机器比较老快10年了（P4 2.4 内存1.5G 硬盘160G)，所以选择安装xubuntu,但在安装的过程中出现问题（软件是从官网下的CD，MD5效验码也对应的），开机光驱启动，选择简体中文，选择安装xubuntu回车,但是往下并没有进 …
<MeaCulpa> xubuntu是啥
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: xfce做DE的ubuntu
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 就知道这么多
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: Ubuntu有点像魂斗罗
 * MeaCulpa 小时候玩过一个红白机的卡带
 * MeaCulpa 1000合1，买下来很兴奋，结果仔细一看，魂斗罗第一版，魂斗罗第二版，魂斗罗第一版霰弹枪，魂斗罗第一版激光枪....
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我的电脑装12.04后碰到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366450 1.登录后花屏一下，稍后才能看到桌面 2.播放电影异常退出，默认播放器播放视频时直接退回登录界面，vol播放时直接黑屏，相当于死机 解码插件： screenshot3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxdhaoren — 2012-03-07 12:09 
<iGnome> 傻蛋的 MeaCulpa，居然喜欢那么多版本。 :D
<iGnome> 双截龙，比魂斗罗好玩多了。
<Foob> ChanServ: 
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...我不喜欢...
 * Foob 进入了这个房间
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢松鼠大战~~
<iGnome> 还有日本忍者
<Foob> MeaCulpa: 你发的什么啊,怎么我这看是乱码
<iGnome> 其实，坦克最经玩。
<MeaCulpa> Foob: 哦？
<MeaCulpa> Foob: 我utf-8的，再说你说话不是乱码
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Adele_21?id=Bemgd6tmbxxpsg5qsnk4hsftel4&feature=top-paid-albums#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIwNiwiYWxidW0tQmVtZ2Q2dG1ieHhwc2c1cXNuazRoc2Z0ZWw0Il0.
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: xubuntu, kubuntu, 不就是魂斗罗的手段么
<iGnome> 改版？那也是
<Foob> MeaCulpa: 只是有一部分是乱码
<Foob> 大概我这是GBK的原因吧
<lishijie> you ren ma 
 * zer4tul 喜欢坦克大战和松鼠
<lishijie> 什么东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一楼telebooth都有人占满了，难道是在里面撸管？
 * zer4tul 听说还有fubuntu
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你喜欢adele?
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: Fluxbox?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 都不知道这人，.977听过很多次而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我国的电台，放的东西就那点
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不如听网络电台
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Nokia上TuneIn, 走wifi
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hamo说百度全root党，大把的机器密码一样
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<Foob> 现在OK了,哈哈
<zer4tul> roylez: 打不开……
<zer4tul> roylez: 谁不想混了用root？
<roylez> zer4tul: 自己翻墙
<roylez> zer4tul: 度娘
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y BBC Radio - The home of BBC Radio on the internet
<MeaCulpa> 百度..
<zer4tul> roylez: 翻了……无效
<MeaCulpa> 我也root党
<zer4tul> roylez: 说是“We're sorry, the document you requested is not available in your country.”
<yappy> 发生一个非常奇怪的事情：diff <(ls) <(-ls -l) 在脚本中不能运行，而在shell 窗口输入后运行完全正常！
<roylez> zer4tul: 我挂的米国代理
<yappy> 发生一个非常奇怪的事情：diff <(ls) <(ls -l) 在脚本中不能运行，而在shell 窗口输入后运行完全正常！
<zer4tul> roylez: 囧，我挂的倭国代理
<zer4tul> roylez: 那我换个米国代理试试
<yappy> 怎么回事呢
<roylez> yappy: #!/bin/bash
<zer4tul> yappy: #!/bin/bash -l 试试
<yappy> 加了
<yappy> 加了这个
<yappy> 加 -l 也不行
<zer4tul> yappy: 我表示我这里可以
<yappy> 我的bash 是4.2.20
<yappy> 这不太奇怪了吗
<zer4tul> 一样
<yappy> 我人品不好吗
<yappy> 提示我语法错误……
<zer4tul> yappy: 你用的sh吧
<yappy>  line 65: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<zer4tul> yappy: 肯定是sh
<yappy> 不，用的是 #! /bin/bash
<zer4tul> yappy: sh不支持这样的语法
<zer4tul> yappy: bash是支持的
<MeaCulpa> #!/bin/env bash
<zer4tul> yappy: 那你执行的命令粘出来看看？
<hamo> adam8157: RH明天女生放假不？
<hzform> Cherrot: mugebjgd: 1600*900 的。 怀念家里的LG显示器，可以根据屏显和外界光强自动调整亮度。。。 我眼睛不好:-(          《---我家的LG显示器用了十年了显示效果仍然鲜艳靓丽，清晰
<adam8157> hamo: 晓不得
<yappy> diff <(ls) <(ls -l)
<hamo> adam8157:  嚓...问问yanwang
<yappy> 就这个测试的
<zer4tul> yappy: 执行脚本的命令
<adam8157> hamo: 你要干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<zer4tul> yappy: 是例如./foo.sh，还是sh foo.sh
<hamo> adam8157: 问问kzhang也行..
<zer4tul> yappy: 还是别的什么
<adam8157> hamo: 问这个干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 咱组不就这两个女生么。。
<MeaCulpa> yappy: 这算啥语法.... diff < `ls` < `ls -l` 不行么
<hamo> adam8157: 关心一下..
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 这样更靠谱一点
<MeaCulpa> 保持思维纯净，远离bash
<hamo> MeaCulpa: +1
 * zer4tul 在标准sh语法能实现需求的情况下尽量不用bash的特殊语法
<zer4tul> hamo: 还没吃饭去？
<hamo> zer4tul: 没呢...等等朋友来，去吃大餐...
<yappy> zer4tul: 你厉害啊，果真后来又调用了 sh foo.sh
<yappy> zer4tul 如果 ./foo.sh 就完全正常了
<zer4tul> hamo: 囧，求蹭饭
<zer4tul> yappy:  :-)
<lishijie> 帮我带o
<zer4tul> yappy: 因为遇到过类似的事情
<hamo> zer4tul: 来吧来吧...
<yappy> zer4tul 猛……
<hamo> adam8157: 你吃饭了？
<adam8157> zer4tul: hamo 你们俩要是成了得感谢我牵线
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<LongkerDandy> adam8157, 求套图
<adam8157> roylez: hamo http://pastebin.com/AAN5sy7N
<adam8157> LongkerDandy: lol
<hamo> adam8157: 又是npr...
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣，我点鼠标毫无压力
<zer4tul> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> zer4tul: hamo 不客气
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Unity 侧边栏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366452 感觉12.04侧边栏没有11.04好用，至少现在这样感觉。 虽然可以设置里边可以调整隐藏或一直显示：一直显示，感觉很占空间；但是选择“隐藏”时，在显示桌面的时候，依旧是隐藏的，这一点感觉很不好。感觉这一点没有11.04做得好。 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，在么
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
<hamo> roylez: palomino|working 好基情...
<roylez> palomino|working: 你一天也就发两三句，发点别的
<roylez> adam8157: 踢死了？
 * hamo 我猜到了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: :)
<roylez> hamo: 打击坏分子，毫不手软
<adam8157> hamo: 一旦接受了lisp的设定, 感觉它的语法还是很舒服的
<roylez> adam8157: 说得何其像我刚开始看ruby啊。本来非常讨厌写end的，习惯了之后还是挺带感的
<adam8157> roylez: 干嘛要写end, py的块多舒服的
<roylez> adam8157: 习惯了就带感了
<ranmocy> adam8157: 本来非常难受emacs的键位绑定，不过习惯了之后还是挺带感的
<adam8157> ranmocy: 我反正是学不会emacs, 还是vim带感
 * LOL_ 貌似得了选择恐惧症
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有时候也不舒服 没有个明显的结束 写行内表达式不爽
<jyfl987> 不过end一样2
<jyfl987> roylez: adam8157 你们就是无力反抗 也就默默享受了 哈
<adam8157> ...
<ranmocy> adam8157: 只要在emacs里装个vim就忒无敌带感了
<imtxc> ranmocy: 那干嘛不用vim
<LOL_> 又是emacs和vim之争。。。
<LOL_> 用其它的编辑器就不用纠结了
<ranmocy> imtxc: 至少对我来说，我不是职业玩程序，不需要vim的编辑速度。emacs的扩展性更好玩。顺便学lisp
<roylez> LOL_: 除这俩之外还有编辑器？
<ranmocy> roylez: 比如npp什么的⋯⋯
<roylez> 没听说
<ranmocy> roylez: notepad++ 很多人喜欢它
<LOL_> roylez: 你不知道win下还有个notepad吗
<roylez> ranmocy: ex也许算一个
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> nano
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 斯考特以前用的编辑器是ed
<ranmocy> roylez: 还有无数的IDE党⋯⋯
<LOL_> roylez: 我们宿舍的老六现在正在用notepad写关于学雷锋的演讲稿，
<hamo> adam8157: 确实lisp单论语法绝对是非常优美的
<LOL_> roylez: 连自动换行都没开
<roylez> LOL_: 学习雷锋容易，你只要有个专职随行摄影师
<LOL_> roylez: 把专职随行摄影师换成iphone4s行不
<roylez> LOL_: 不行
<LOL_> roylez: 为啥
<jyfl987> ranmocy: 不如用lisp实现个vim :]
<ranmocy> jyfl987: 据说有类似的实现 viper？
<LOL_> 这年头貌似越恶心的演讲越能得奖
<soiamso> LOL_: 要看评奖的人，如果一人一票，绝对不会是这种演讲得奖
<LOL_> soiamso: 但你什么时候在中国看到过一人一票，貌似一直都是一小撮人来决定大多数人的选择，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 猛
<LOL_> ，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • NFS和tftp求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366456 系统 ubuntu 11.04，安装 NFS 和 tftp不成功。 sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server 无效 sudo apt-get install portmap 无效 sudo apt-get install tftp-hpa tftpd-hpa 无效 sudo apt-get install xinetd 无效 sudo apt-get install netkit-inetd 无效 以上都无效。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shabby — 2012-03-07 13:33  …
<adam8157> roylez: hamo 本来想明天PTO出去玩, 发现和妇女节冲突了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这跟妇女节啥关系
<adam8157> jyfl987: 虽然工作日, 某些地方人还是多
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而我想找人少的时候出去逛逛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哪些地方
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 忍者猫现在来过没
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 妇女节出去玩好啊，街上女人多啊
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel v3.3-rc6
<adam8157> jyfl987: 南锣古巷 香山
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以泡妇女
<adam8157> ...
<LOL_> 午休时间到，
<hamo> adam8157: 我周日去香山..
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然也想去...
<adam8157> hamo: 你不嫌周日人多么
<hamo> adam8157: 就是要妇女节出去...好钓妹子...
<hamo> adam8157: 我没有PTO啊
<jyfl987> hamo: 妇女节出门的妹子 额 原来你喜欢黑木耳
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
 * hamo ...
<huntxu> 口味好重...
<CyrusYzGTt> 比不過 roylez 
<roylez> hamo: 黑乎乎的蛤蟆配黑乎乎的木耳
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 找死呢
<adam8157> hamo: 你自己?
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 快来爆料..
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..o o
<hamo> adam8157: 怎么可能..我去拜卧佛寺
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 爆你 11區M巾臉蛤蟆？？
<adam8157> hamo: 那是啥
<hamo> adam8157: 你不了卧佛寺？太出名的地方了...  roylez 主席快来科普一下..你肯定知道
<roylez> hamo: 不知道
<roylez> hamo: 僧人只能吉祥卧或者打坐，佛还吉祥卧，弱爆了
<hamo> roylez: 额...
<hamo> adam8157: 卧佛寺是北京香火最鼎盛的寺庙啦..因为其谐音是offer..所以每年找工作和想出国的人基本都会去拜拜的  cc roylez
<adam8157> hamo: 实习生每天都可以PTO
<hamo> adam8157: offers  cc roylez
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有韦诺的崛起最高难度通关的吗？求问地洞里面怎么过。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366459 我总共12个兵，3个3级圣骑士，4个2级白袍法师，3个2级骑士，自己2级，1个1级小兵。金钱已经是负了。 去掉了战争迷雾，可以看到对方全部都是2级的骷髅和弓箭手，一共17个兵分2路打了过来，还有一个BO …
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 求现世福，拜观音；求来世福，拜阿弥陀佛；为死人祈福，拜地藏。他们拜的是啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 你说话跟郭德纲似的
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 你被郭德纲魔音灌脑了
<zhao> hamo, 中国式信仰  这叫
<hamo> adam8157: 话说fedora怎么又把网卡的命名给改了？
<adam8157> hamo: 谁说的
<void11> 现在叫什么了
<roylez> hamo: fedora在刷存在感
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥我装上以后网卡叫p2p1
<adam8157> hamo: ... pci网卡就叫这个
<roylez> hamo: 加上你是3p
<adam8157> hamo: 指明了插槽位置
<hamo> adam8157: 不是叫eth么？
<adam8157> hamo: 集成网卡叫em1
<roylez> 居然都无视我的话
<adam8157> hamo: F16改了 RHEL6.2好像也改了
<adam8157> hamo: 这样容易定位
<hamo> adam8157: 话说我想用yum直接装source包...怎么搞？
<hamo> roylez: pat pat
<adam8157> hamo: foo.src
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 啓用 source先
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 啓用 source repo先
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: how?
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 然後按照 adam8157 的教導進行
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 找到了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jska>   G+ 是不根据登录的ip 显示不同的热门信息？ 翻墙的话全是鹰文信息，不翻的话就不时抽风，图片都看不到。
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 我启用了source源，怎么装包呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ,,額，， 跟 rhel差不多
<jyfl987> hamo: fedora这命名很像 bsd系阿
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: rhel我也不会...
<hamo> jyfl987: 有么？
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ..額，， 看文檔，，fedora有
<imtxc> ranmocy: 你的emacs 配置好了？
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 我好久木有用 source的源重新打包，現在都是自己覆蓋編譯安裝的
<adam8157> hamo: rh系的源码包就是普通包名加个".src"
<jyfl987> hamo: bsd的硬盘命名不是和这很像嘛
<jyfl987> 对了 mtd 命名和这也很像 像 mmcblkp0p1
<imtxc> adam8157: 这octopress的master branch不能添加文件啊？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你想push到别人的repo? 当然没权限啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我本来想改kernel代码的，结果忘了f16已经是混淆包了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是不是 我只想在master 添加一个CNAME文件 结果 一rake deploy 就自动给我删了
<imtxc> 加到source 的CNAME又不起作用。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的.htaccess就是扔到sources的 你没搞清楚结构呢还
<imtxc> adam8157: 行 我先学学你的去 刚才给master里面加了CNAME 是起作用了 一发布新文章又就没了 我看看你说的.htaccess去
<adam8157> imtxc: 不同的东西.. 举例子而已
<imtxc> 先休息休息再说。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你知道我这时候多怀念RH那方便的build环境啊...
<adam8157> hamo: brew?
<hamo> adam8157: git + brew + 那个自动编译的那个叫啥来着..koji
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 而且咱的makefile都自动连这些
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法打开adobe flash player求解？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366462 小弟的浏览器无法打开视频网站，而且一打开就是缺失插件，但是在软件中心这个东西又是安装的，求解下！感谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2012-03-07 14:06 
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 虽然我清楚你们在说啥，但是看起来好强大的样子
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<ranmocy> imtxc: 你是指哪部分？
<gfrog> hamo: 话说你可以自己山寨一套嘛。
<hamo> gfrog: 我一个小兵...那有这个权利提这个..
<gfrog> hamo: 虽然我一直很讨厌koji那套玩意，不过不得不说它工作的还不错
<gfrog> hamo: 你做出来了就是你的了，哈哈
<gfrog> hamo: 然后推广一下
 * gfrog 喝酸奶
 * gfrog 我说怎么这么早就发酸奶了，原来是天儿热了怕坏
<huntxu> gfrog: hamo <--表親
<jyfl987> hamo: 你搞arm的？
 * ranmocy 睡觉
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道算不算俩物种 有没有生殖隔离
<roylez> hamo: 胳膊有啥搞头
<roylez> adam8157: 你跟你的基友？
<adam8157> roylez: 蛤蟆和青蛙
<roylez> adam8157: 还俩物种的？
<hamo> jyfl987: 搞过..
<huntxu> hamo: 搞過基？
<jyfl987> hamo: 阿蛋不是说他有个认识的喜欢推广arm的么 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你总是搞混一干人等
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是谁？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 主要是那个人既然这么喜欢arm 估计会有路子搞到 raspberrypi
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想问那人有没有办法弄几个来玩玩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 另外一个人认识的... 我没说过这话
<adam8157> jyfl987: 淘宝有卖了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有 你说那人老喜欢跟你推广arm 叫你跟他去玩arm 上次还在irc里见到来着
<jyfl987> adam8157: 淘宝有卖？？？
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋你不是说要买开发板来着嘛？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有卖
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道我记错了？
<LongkerDandy> 淘宝迟早会有的
<adam8157> gfrog: 没米
<adam8157> gfrog: 于是转战qemu了
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: wow，qemu-kvm嘛？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你把链接找来
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用kvm
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己搜去 我上午刚搜索过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我靠 太黑了 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 450呢
<jyfl987> 官方那个订购才200多
<caleb-> arm 用 qemu 很好使
<jyfl987> adam8157: 得找一票人 一起发货
<jyfl987> caleb-: android里头有个 qemud
<caleb-> jyfl987: 那是做啥的？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不晓得 似乎是每个进程都有一个虚拟机启动
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥我自己加进去的patch他不编译呢？
<caleb-> jyfl987: 听起来是搞 sandbox 用的
<adam8157> hamo: 没研究过spec
<zer4tul> 我这里跑qemu-arm巨慢无比
<jyfl987> caleb-: 好像是  难怪卡么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你怎么不买板子了
<caleb-> zer4tul: host cpu 要好点
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用qemu了啊
<zer4tul> caleb-: 哈？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 这也行
<caleb-> 我跑 qemu-arm 还不错，比 arm 实机编译快多了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: qemu模拟得未必准确吧
<zer4tul> caleb-: 啥意思，没看懂？
<zer4tul> caleb-: 哦，看懂了
<zer4tul> caleb-: 我表示用x200跑的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我还到不了那么底层, 我能到qemu实现的层次就不错了
<caleb-> jyfl987: 不保证 cpu 模拟正确，不过用来跑一般 distro + build farm 够稳定了
<caleb-> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.os.dragonfly-bsd.kernel/14518 # 神人發現 AMD cpu bug
<^k^> caleb- ⇪ t: Gmane -- Mail To News And Back Again
<jyfl987> caleb-: 他玩得不底层
<caleb-> -	http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.dragonfly-bsd.kernel/14471 # 該 bug
<jyfl987> caleb-: 以前不是也有教授发现intel的cpu bug么
<caleb-> intel 出错/召回 cpu 很多次了
<caleb-> 这次的 bug 不好抓，不像 intel 那几次是蠢 bug
 * gfrog oops, RH bugzilla 的整又木有抢到
<adam8157> gfrog: 追求
<jyfl987> caleb-: 这些设计cpu的人都不测试的？
<jyfl987> 照理 设计硬件应该比我们设计软件测试还严格阿
<gfrog> adam8157: 切~
<jyfl987> 毕竟不是fpga 召回不就等于白做了么
<caleb-> jyfl987: 测试不全面嘛
<caleb-> jyfl987: test case 总有疏漏之处
 * hamo 卧槽...终于打进去了..
<jyfl987> caleb-: 额 
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不知道负责测试的部门会不会被开掉
<jyfl987> 还是扣年终
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 交叉编译4.4.3问题 希望高手指导。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366464 我系统时ubuntu11.10 64位的。希望在这个系统里进行ARM开发板MINI2440的学习。 安装arm-linux-gcc 4.4.3 / 环境变量都设置了。echo $PATH 有路径。。。但是执行的时候就时not found... root@Seven:~# echo $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin: …
<MeaCulpa> .
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog> adam8157: 你最爱的奥利奥来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> adam8157: 寄给我
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚才仔细看了看原来rake deploy把public 里面的cp 到了_deploy,所以原来应该是在public里面建立CNAME啊。。 
<adam8157> imtxc: 你没generate吧...
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian/Ubuntu关于显卡驱动和KMS的一些资料（主ati） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366466 这个题目起大了。因我用Debian，所以并不清楚在Ubuntu下效果如何，但以我看来基本通用 还有要说的就是，没提ati以外的，但有ati的链接，相信你也可以很快找到其它显卡的。 ===== 这几天折腾了一下显卡（准确说是调整 …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/03/07/rob_bank_with_nuke.html
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y 一日一猛贼：“快给我钱否则我引爆核弹！”
<imtxc> adam8157: |||呃 犯二了 是source.....
<imtxc> 搜滴斯内
<CyrusYzGTt> 餿的私內
<nyfair> 祖鲁伊
<CyrusYzGTt> 踿擼姨
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: ||
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ _ _
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<hamo> 雅咩爹...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<CyrusYzGTt> 亞美蝶
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: roylez 你俩之间的接头暗号竟然是.
<unixcourse> CyrusYzGTt: 大师有礼了。
<CyrusYzGTt> unixcourse§ ..我不是大師。。 
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 下载根文件系统IP什么的分别怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366472 手头上有块ARM板，说明书说的不是很详细，现在我用VIVI通过串口给板子下载kernel成功了，接下来是下载根文件系统，如果是通过网口下载根文件系统的话，电脑、虚拟机的IP和网关分别怎么设置？虚拟机的MAC是否需要修改？虚 …
<CyrusYzGTt> unixcourse§ 還有別打擾我，，寡人在看 死神。。 
<LongkerDandy> unixcourse, 要叫师太
<unixcourse> LongkerDandy: 叫 太师 怎么样？
<mmfei> 大家好
<mmfei> 我问个问题
<^k^> mmfei, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<mmfei> java中的（byte)强制转换，(byte)0xff 为什么会等于-1?
<hamo> mmfei: java....
<hamo> adam8157: 咱们要是评选一个最大杂烩的channel...咱们肯定得冠军...
<adam8157> hamo: 我得好好看看sicp的coding style  我都给写乱了
<hamo> adam8157: 用emacs吧...全自动哟亲...
<nyfair> -128 to 127 不等于-1你说等于多少？
<gfrog> hamo: 你得到它了
<gfrog> adam8157: sicp是神马？
<hamo> gfrog: 你是想说I got it???
<LongkerDandy> mmfei, 因为是有符号的 最前面一位的1 就变成负号了
<gfrog> hamo: nono, it's you.
<unixcourse> byte 是有符号数
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 看看lisp的coding style 说错了
<adam8157> gfrog: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<hamo> gfrog: 好吧...不能同意更多...
<hamo> adam8157: 用emacs吧...全自动哟亲...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这一天玩的好多啊，又是ruby又是lisp，啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: 主席说, 你要是在这里宣传emacs就要被踢
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157是语言帝...
<jyfl987> mmfei: 为何不等于-1?
<hamo> adam8157: 我就是跟你说说..又没宣传...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这周没工作... ruby是推荐别人, 我自己没看
<mmfei> LongkerDandy，能解释一下吗？
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，待会儿过去拜语言帝
<jyfl987> hamo: 跟我说吧 我是vimer 不过不排斥emacs
<hamo> adam8157: 还有，我发给你那个什么IDE什么的，他带自动排版啊...
<mmfei> LongkerDandy，我java不熟悉
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，幸福的男银。
<adam8157> hamo: 发现lisp错开写之后不是很难阅读
<adam8157> hamo: 我得知道在哪里回车啊
<mmfei> jyfl987，我不熟悉T.T
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...lisp一般都是要错开写的
<gfrog> adam8157: devel那边一个经理明天过来，我们得开2整天会。外加compass，这周要疯啊
<mmfei> jyfl987，能稍微跟我讲一下吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 真忙
<hamo> adam8157: 一对括号，最多两对括号一行
<LongkerDandy> mmfei, byte 最前面一位是符号位
<unixcourse> mmfei: 有符号数在计算机内部通常以补码表示。
<hamo> adam8157: 写长了非常漂亮的
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 多写多看估计就知道了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你又不看 csapp了？
<unixcourse> 将 11111111 （2） 按照 8位补码解释就是 -1
<imtxc> csapp 那货好厚
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那本书很久之前看过的... 好久没再翻了... 现在的主要任务是python sicp 和rhce
<jyfl987> adam8157: py有啥好看的 
<hamo> adam8157: 我对lisp最好的感觉就是语句结束的时候那连续不断的右括号...))))))))))))
<hamo> adam8157: 看一次思密达一次...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 平时很少用, 我要搞熟悉点
<imtxc> hamo: 瞅瞅你的emacs 字体配置 怎么能让tty 和图形界面用不同的字体
<jyfl987> adam8157: 既然很少用 干嘛要熟悉他呢 很多用的时候再熟悉就是了
<hamo> imtxc: 我没配tty的字体，很麻烦..而且tty的字体再好看也好看不到哪去...我就配了gui的
<LongkerDandy> mmfei, 一般来说你不要用强制转换 用Byte.parseByte 就不会用这种问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 怕手生
<mmfei> 谢谢各位。。我在消化中。。。。比较难懂
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要怕手生 就参加个项目 像你这种不写代码又要竭力维持手感 其实是没意义的 我好多年前学的php和perl都已经手生了 那又怎么样呢
<hamo> imtxc: 我是懒人一枚...
<CyrusYzGTt> 消化不良
<imtxc> hamo: 哦啊 我在gui字体配置好了 在tty用emacs的话就会出错
<hamo> adam8157: 帮我写php吧...
 * adam8157 可耻的匿了
<imtxc> 发现emacs -nw 还是挺帅
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋来写qemu吧
<hamo> imtxc: 我看看啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 可耻的看成可耻的ying了。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 咱们那有写qemu的？
<gfrog> hamo: 有啊，好几个呢
<hamo> imtxc: (set-face-attribute 'default nil :family "YaHei Consolas Hybrid"
<hamo>                                  :height 120)
<jyfl987> 想弄个内置forth的editor环境
<hamo> gfrog: 还招不？我想去写qemu啊...是用C吧？
<hamo> imtxc: 这样配的话就不影响tty了。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 不知道，今年刚进来一个。对，C， userspace/kernel
<hamo> gfrog: hejun?
<gfrog> hamo: yoooo? you know him? yep.
<hamo> gfrog: 哈哈....of cause...
<gfrog> hamo: wow
<hamo> gfrog: 我想去啊想去啊...
<gfrog> hamo: 正好有devel那边的经理要过来，你来霸王面吧。
<hamo> gfrog: 他是不是坐在蛋蛋这边了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥要求
<adam8157> hamo: 乱叫 踢你
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 你不是匿了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，没看到jd
<hamo> gfrog: 果然...
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 adam8157 發威
<unixcourse> LongkerDandy: “Value out of range”，byte a=Byte.parseByte("ff",16); 怎么办？
<jyfl987> 呵呵
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157 有两大痛处
<jyfl987> 你们懂的
<adam8157> gfrog: 求jd
<hamo> adam8157: 你都说你匿了..
<gfrog> adam8157: 真没见过啊，要不你直接进那边小黑屋去问？
<MaskRay> > [cc| [1 2 3 4 5] list 0 [(+)] foldl |] ()
<MaskRay> () :. 15
<adam8157> gfrog: 算咯 再说吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<MaskRay> Haskell 实现 Forth-like language: https://github.com/leonidas/codeblog/blob/master/2012/2012-02-21-concatenative-haskell-ii-dsl.md
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: codeblog/2012/2012-02-21-concatenative-haskell-ii-dsl.md at master · leonidas/codeblog · GitHub
<adam8157> MaskRay: 折腾
<LongkerDandy> unixcourse, 很正常啊 就是应该出错 因为你这个超出范围了
<hamo> MaskRay: Haskell??
<adam8157> hamo: http://community.schemewiki.org/?SICP-Solutions 对比一下, 自叹不如啊
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y SICP-Solutions
<hamo> adam8157: 做习题那...那咱们可以交流一下..等我哪天回家把书带过来..
<adam8157> hamo: ... 我才在前几章挣扎
<unixcourse> LongkerDandy: 那么mmfei的问题只能用（byte）强制转化吗？
<hamo> adam8157: RH这边招python和ruby呢..
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 那也没什么..scheme语法很灵活的...一道题有很多种解法
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu11.10语言包可否本地安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366476 Ubuntu11.10语言包可否本地安装 ,不要通过互联网在线更新。公司需要安装这个玩意实在是太多了，都在线安装的话，流量吃紧啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 samcxl — 2012-03-07 15:55 
<LongkerDandy> unixcourse, 他是不理解为什么会变成-1 转都应该这么转 超出范围得到的结果肯定不是你想要的 你得自己处理异常
<hamo> adam8157: 找python和ruby写什么？
<adam8157> hamo: tcms等等
<hamo> adam8157: 甚至还找data anylist
 * hamo 编个内核马上就完了...结果磁盘没空间了...
<adam8157> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/03/07/0713200&from=rss
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y Solidot | LulzSec领袖Sabu是FBI卧底，多名成员被捕
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 賀喜。。 裝得滿滿的
<jyfl987> 0xff = [11111111] 转成 unsinged 当然是 -1了
<hamo> https://play.google.com/store
<^k^> hamo ⇪ t: Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用程序
<MaskRay> adam8157: 利用了 cons 和 binary tuple 同形的特点，把栈编码到类型信息里去
<jyfl987> char变成int 是有符号扩展 所以用的是算术扩展 [11111111] 扩展成 32bit 就是32个1  因为之前最高有效位是1 
<adam8157> MaskRay: 太高深了...
<jyfl987> unixcourse: 这都是 csapp说过的 昨天我还在做这方面额题目 额
<hamo> jyfl987: 哈哈
<hamo> jyfl987: 不过这个不一定哦
<hamo> jyfl987: java是虚拟机语言，要看虚拟机是怎么设定的...
<jyfl987> hamo: csapp有说java也有规定 我看的是第2版 你out了
<hamo> jyfl987: 好吧...其实第一版也有...只是当时我一看java就跳过去了...
<jyfl987> hamo: hmm 
<hamo> jyfl987: 本科的时候被java恶心了...
<adam8157> hamo: MaskRay lisp里头返回函数好自然...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现代脚本语言返回函数都很自然 额
<hamo> adam8157: lisp及其子子孙孙引入的高阶函数绝对是世界上最自然的函数表达法...比他妈C的函数指针不知道强多少
<hamo> jyfl987: lisp里的高阶函数的概念很牛逼的
<jyfl987> hamo: 搞来搞去 底层都是那样 有啥
<ranmocy> imtxc: hamo tty下字体不是完全取决于终端本身什么，跟emacs应该没有任何关系吧
<hamo> jyfl987: 不不...底层一样但是表达起来可不一样，要不还发明那么多语言干吗，都用字节码了
<imtxc> ranmocy: 反正字体就弄错了
<MaskRay> Haskell 很自然
<hamo> MaskRay: haskell看多了会入魔的...
<ranmocy> imtxc: 可以用 window-system 变量来检测当前emacs环境
<imtxc> ranmocy: 恩
<imtxc> ranmocy: 
<hamo> MaskRay: 你能清楚的理解Monads么？
<imtxc> ranmocy: 就是瞎玩  觉得vim 很好了
<hamo> MaskRay: 我当时看了半年也没弄特别明白..
<MaskRay> hamo: 只有很肤浅的理解
<jyfl987> hamo: 那你晓得forth伐？
<hamo> jyfl987: 只是晓得...
<hamo> MaskRay: 我也是...haskell看多了真的会入魔的...
<CyrusYzGTt> 終於看到技術討論了。 歡樂
<MaskRay> hamo: 算是吧……现在看其他语言都很不顺眼
<fhmdgxs> char变成int 是有符号扩展 所以用的是算术扩展 [11111111] 扩展成 32bit 就是32个1  因为之前最高有效位是1 这说的是c?
<MaskRay> char被平台实现成signed char，所以用有符号扩展
<caleb-> jyfl987: lisp 真心牛逼
<hamo> adam8157: http://book.douban.com/subject/1140942/
<^k^> hamo,啥网址y 程序设计方法 (豆瓣)
<hamo> adam8157: 这本书被誉为SICP的前导书...一般推荐先看这个再看sicp
<adam8157> hamo: 用不着, 直接sicp
<MaskRay> hamo: 看了很多别人对 Monad 的理解，慢慢自己也有了肤浅的了解
<jyfl987> caleb-: 有啥 还是forth牛逼 lisp的芯片早没了 forth的芯片还发展得好好的
<adam8157> hamo: 一边看一边学schme
<jyfl987> hamo: 额 还有前导书？ pdf发来
<hamo> jyfl987: 没找到pdf...当时在王府井图书大厦买到了那里的最后一本...
<caleb-> forth 不适合写大型程序啊
<caleb-> lisp 大小通吃
<jyfl987> hamo: 这个
<caleb-> forth 这年头差不多都只用在底层
<jyfl987> caleb-: 嵌入式通吃么
<hamo> MaskRay: 我当时还为了monad看了范畴论...结果还是不懂...
<jyfl987> caleb-:  我觉得forth更像一种模式 可以在日常写其他语言的时候模拟那种模式
<caleb-> 说到底 forth 就是在干 asm 的事…
<jyfl987> hamo: 书转让给我吧
<caleb-> jyfl987: lisp 也是
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你这显然没真的用forth干什么事过
<hamo> MaskRay: 而且搞haskell的人都太数学化了...简简单单的事情非要搞出一大堆数学理论来...
<caleb-> forth / lisp 都牛逼
<hamo> jyfl987: 我有藏书癖的...
<jyfl987> hamo: 那我把我看过的纸张书都送给你？ 换借书权？
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿 我早想处理那些书了
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<MaskRay> hamo: 挺好啊，不断地挖掘出可以提高抽象层次的方式
<jyfl987> forth很简单 我在考虑把他弄到模板系统去
<hamo> MaskRay: 数学理论可以有...但不能到处都是啊...
<hamo> jyfl987: 我这边倒是有各种牛逼的视频...
<hamo> jyfl987: haskell的，lisp的，python的，clrs的什么的
<jyfl987> hamo 我要纸张书
 * hamo ...
<jyfl987> 只看 不用送给我 搬家麻烦
<jyfl987> 我已经有两袋子书了 痛苦
<hamo> jyfl987: 我书都放在家里..想看就回家拿...
<jyfl987> hamo: 我放在kindle里 想看就直接看 不用回家拿 lol
<iGnome> 又一个书虫子？
<hamo> jyfl987: 我的是纸张书...咩哈哈
<jyfl987> hamo: 你还得意？ 额 纸张书麻烦
<hamo> jyfl987: 但是效率高啊...看kindle还是容易分心的
<adam8157> hamo: jyfl987 http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/12038720.html 但是我还是不准备看
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: How To Design Programs - An Introduction to Computing and Programming.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<jyfl987> adam8157: sina果然是国内最大版权集散地
<jyfl987> adam8157: scip那个证明我头都大
<jyfl987> adam8157: csapp也有一票罗哩罗嗦的数学公式 其实都可以压缩成几句话的 额
<jyfl987> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/20739803.html  hamo adam8157 中文的
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y 程序设计方法.PDF_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzYxOTU1MTM2.html
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没分
<jyfl987> 豆瓣不敢放pdf链接 我考虑做个小社区提供这些
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那我下了发你一份好了
 * Cherrot 为啥我还没有配置 .vimrc 就自带语法高亮等诸多功能了呢
<jyfl987> 原来这书还有别称的 htdp
<adam8157> jyfl987: dropbox :)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 翻墙麻烦 
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> 不是吧。。。debian带着gnash，之前我一直用gnash 啊。。。
<jiero> lool
<jiero> 我还以为是 html5
<iGnome> jiero: 你用大便，当然只能选择老式的
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 放 google docs?
<jiero> iGnome: 狗狗回来了
<jyfl987> 115 =
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你不是有u1嘛
<LongkerDandy> adam8157, http://www.flazx.us/books/4149-How-to-Design-Programs-An-Introduction-to-Programming-and-Computing/
<^k^> LongkerDandy ⇪ t: Free reviews & download for computer ebook: How to Design Programs: An Introduction to Programming and Computing - flazx.us
<iGnome> 居然115
<LongkerDandy> adam8157, 是不是这本
<adam8157> LongkerDandy: 直接看sicp好了
<iGnome> adam8157: 你穿衣了没。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<jyfl987> http://115.com/file/c2hx9080   hamo adam8157 Cherrot 
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y HTDP(cn).pdf网盘下载|115网盘|网盘|115,我的网盘|免费网络硬盘|网盘搜索|网盘下载-爱分享，云生活
<hamo> adam8157: 办公室裸聊...
<jyfl987> iGnome: 慢死了 
<adam8157> hamo: 欠踢
<iGnome> hamo: 你们那公司的特色？
<Cherrot> jyfl987: thanks , 正好忘记新浪密码了……
<iGnome> jyfl987: 不慢。只是比115慢。
 * adam8157 每次下东西 每次注册...
<jyfl987> iGnome: 扯淡吧 慢不是一两倍
<jyfl987> adam8157: 115那个不需要吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说sina
<iGnome> 可115不知道能搞多久
<jyfl987> adam8157: 谁叫你不搞个账户 我是微薄账户 他是sso的 所以到处都能登录上
<jyfl987> sina的微盘速度也不错 但我考虑到你没账户 所以不折腾你 
<iGnome> sso？ 只听过openid
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看不上sina
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 基于html5的web聊天室，方便大家讨论，顺便一起开发 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366482 要用支持html5的浏览器，linux下的浏览器基本上都支持。 界面很简洁，刚开始进去填一个名字，就可以发言了。 功能很简单，希望有兴趣的一起开发。 大家有什么要说的就来这里吧。 好玩的是可以发html代码 htt …
<jyfl987> iGnome: 呵呵 单点登录
<iGnome> 嗯。破sina，登录都不规矩。
<LongkerDandy> iGnome, single sign on
<hamo> adam8157: 你上次跟我说的那个gnu写的那个lisp解析器叫什么来这？
<iGnome> 你不知道openid? jyfl987
<adam8157> hamo: guile
<jyfl987> iGnome: oauth openid都很扯淡 取个数据还要服务器走一次网络
<iGnome> 我没发现weibo的帐号，在其他哪里能用。
<hamo> adam8157: 看你每天写lisp...我手也痒痒了..
<iGnome> 倒是openid。蛮多地方可用。
<adam8157> hamo: 这东西就是感受下
<iGnome> adam8157: 你被拉下水了？
<adam8157> iGnome: 不是被 我自己找书来看的
<jyfl987> iGnome: sina全线的服务 也就weibo和微盘好用点 
<iGnome> 。。主动投敌。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 不过网易的邮箱不错 你用imap么
<iGnome> jyfl987: 去死吧。那能叫sso
<iGnome> 那一个系统内的
<jyfl987> 网易的邮箱速度那么快 又支持imap 我在考虑用那个做网盘用
<jyfl987> 而且用imap有个好处 可以随时把文件走邮箱发送出去
<MaskRay> blow your mind. Haskell生成所有positive rationals: fix((1:).(>>= \x->[x+1,1/(x+1)]))
<jyfl987> iGnome: 他要这么说 我才不管他呢
<iGnome> 这明显偷换概念，骗人嘛
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这跟国际互联网一个样 其实国际互联网不也是各个局域网组成的嘛 可笑有的人还以为是真的到处都可以互联互通的
<jyfl987> 要掐断其实很容易 就那几个出口
<hamo> adam8157: 想当年我还用scheme写过计算方法的实验...
<iGnome> 那你去攻击下gfw
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...
<adam8157> hamo: 羡慕CS专业的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我干嘛要去？？
<iGnome> 为了你的理论嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.360buy.com/product/584773.html#none
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 【樱桃MX-BOARD 2.0】樱桃（Cherry）MX-BOARD 2.0黑色黑轴键盘 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<MeaCulpa> 白菜了
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/584773.html#none
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 赶紧下手
<LongkerDandy> err
<LongkerDandy> 这么便宜？
<adam8157> roylez: 不买这阉割货
<hamo> roylez: 无货了
<roylez> hamo: 都是蛤蟆你屯的么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我做的那票买卖的家伙，买了个这个
<Cherrot> hamo: 原来你是囤货的啊 lol
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 居然是白字印刷的。nnnnnd 我要暗刻的可怜的键盘啊
<LongkerDandy> hamo, 上海现货嘛
<adam8157> iGnome: 买俩HHKB pro 2 给我一个
<hamo> LongkerDandy: 北京无货了...京东这二货居然还不支持夸区域调货..
<Cherrot> 弱弱问下 着键盘和50块的破键盘手感上有啥区别？
<iGnome> 我不喜欢全尺寸的键盘。
<hamo> iGnome: =1
<hamo> iGnome: +1
<jiero> Cherrot: 好像是全机械的。
<iGnome> Cherrot: 你该做手术，换手了。
<LongkerDandy> hamo, 你可以下单 然后打电话投诉 京东就会给你调货了
<jiero> Cherrot: 全部键都可以按下也都识别
<jiero> Cherrot: 同时
<LongkerDandy> 我喜欢全尺寸的 不然小键盘数字打起来太慢
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦  感觉对我没啥用处哦
<fhmdgxs> 这键盘应该不好 mx轴体
<Cherrot> iGnome: ...
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。速度快了。Darktable处理。
<iGnome> LongkerDandy: 不都有小键盘模拟区的嘛。
<adam8157> iGnome: 买俩HHKB pro 2 给我一个
<jiero> iGnome: 不知道
<jiero> Cherrot: 我也没用过不知道
<iGnome> adam8157: 你个破蛋蛋，你这最有钱，问我要。
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/175985.htm
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 谁说10根手指表示10个数？教你正确的用手指数数的方法_cnBeta 博文精选_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> iGnome: 我连自己的电脑都没有...555 穷死了
<jiero> adam8157: 因为你不需要自己的电脑吧。。。
<iGnome> 你都公款消费了。还穷。
<Cherrot> adam8157: 这个太强悍了……
<adam8157> jiero: 需要. 求赠送X220i 扩展坞 23寸LCD 加上 HHKB pro2
<iGnome> adam8157: 你啥时候，也显摆下/
<iGnome> 别装穷
<hamo> adam8157: 我咋看不懂》。
<adam8157> iGnome: sigh... 本来就穷
<adam8157> hamo: hhkb你不懂?
<hamo> adam8157: 我说你发的cnbeta的...
<adam8157> hamo: 我大概知道在说什么 具体没看 就是把手指变成二进制呗
<iGnome> cnbeta是脑残人士写的。你看懂干啥。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 悟空，，你經常接觸這些東西，，說明是有米淫士
<adam8157> Cherrot: 接触? 都是意淫啊
 * LOL_ 感觉不穿袜子其实挺舒服的
<iGnome> 拉，唐僧出来了。
<jiero> LOL_: 其实不穿内裤很舒服的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ .. adam8157 的頭像是 悟空
<iGnome> 那是日本意淫出来的悟空
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 那就是悟空了啊，说不定时个女妖精呢
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 其实不穿很舒服的
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 哦
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我觉得没有不穿内裤遛鸟舒服
<LOL_> jiero: 不穿内裤的话蛋蛋会不舒服的 lol
<iGnome> 按照道理， adam8157的年纪，不应该看七龙珠的吧。
<iGnome> LOL_: 你会被蛋蛋踢的
<jiero> LOL_: 你穿的太紧了，放松吗
<hamo> LOL_: 裸聊？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..好無聊啊。。差點忍不住去升級 f17 alpha版本
<adam8157> iGnome: 错 前些天还看了一遍
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iGnome> adam8157: @@@@
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我也看。。。。現在看重製版
<jiero> Cherrot: 内存大了，果然不卡了。。。
<iGnome> jiero: 你咋不直接32G
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 看了下Win8视频，感觉Linux任重道远啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366485 （说明：win8 = Windows 8，有点软公司生产） 1. 就像笔记本取代台式机一样，更便捷的平板也会逐步取代笔记本电脑。 2. 大多数人不想折腾，他们要的是拿来就能用的产品。 3. Gnome3，Unity界面上都向平板电脑发展，方向是对了，但是市 …
<Cherrot> jiero: 我的2G内存经常造成gnome-shell崩溃。。
<iGnome> Cherrot: 你这扯的。
<iGnome> 我这1G的，没见崩溃过
<jiero> iGnome: 主板最大 8GB，我也不想在内存上花钱比 主机还多
<iGnome> jiero: 4G的多少？就1百多吧。
<Cherrot> iGnome: 1. gnome-shell版本低还懒得升级  2. 编程能力不到家要开netbeans 导致内存紧张……
<jyfl987> 2G太小了
<jiero> iGnome: 是DDR2的，贵些。
<jyfl987> 我是16G
<iGnome> 开netbeans
 * Cherrot 都是有钱淫啊
<iGnome> 现在不都是DDR2嘛
<jiero> Cherrot: 人家是硬件工作者
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<jyfl987> 昨天用wine玩红警2  额 那个时钟频率有问题 速度太她吗快了 ai直接就来敲了我总部 额
<iGnome> 你不是回国了嘛。别说这是袋鼠国特色。
 * jiero 在买之前也是这么以为的，还以为DDR2有 4GB的。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 我的16Gram没几块钱 比不上人家玩游戏的4G
<iGnome> 。没？
<iGnome> 破马，出来说说你的配置。
<iGnome> palomino|working: 
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我装的N多机器内存永远是瓶颈啊 lol
<iGnome> 死破马。
<sindelar> nsmes
<jiero> iGnome: 我的是老机器啊。 $55不舍的花太多钱在升级上。
<iGnome> 最牛的是破马的机器
<iGnome> 买新的，说不定还便宜些。 jiero
<jiero> iGnome: 买新的肯定不便宜。。。
<iGnome> 下班
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你有好多机器？
 * jiero 觉得也就笨蛋澳大利亚人会把二手卖的这么贵。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 给家里装的 给同学装的 给女朋友装的 给亲戚装的 给自己装的……
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 老实说 旧的ddr内存可不便宜 这跟容量真没关系 要看频率
<hamo> adam8157: 来看有钱人们...
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 停产了就开始贵吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 你才是壕
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 是
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 还要看产量
<jiero> jyfl987: 我买的时候对方不懂，让我直接去看他主机的型号确定他卖的是啥内存，结果，买来以后我以为是DDR2 667的实际上是DDR2 800
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我曾经傻乎乎的给03年的机器升级了内存 DDR2 800Mhz 两条，没等用两年呢 主板就罢工了
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你收下来阿 现在二手的ddr2 800比新的ddr2 1333还贵呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 我已经插上了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 公司卖所有电脑，都是$0.5起价。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你们公司？
<jiero> jyfl987: 然后都写硬盘已经销毁了——应该是物理破坏吧。
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是。
<jyfl987> jiero: 很专业阿 是找专门的公司处理那些硬件的吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 硬盘销毁？这么专业……  低级格式化几次不就行了么
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道。
 * LOL_ 发现漂亮妹子旁边总有一个猥琐男
<jyfl987> LOL_: 太好了 这说明将来我可以搞到漂亮妹子
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你买来什么价
<LOL_> jyfl987: 你还不够猥琐
<jyfl987> LOL_: 要怎样才够？
<Cherrot> LOL_: 这话听适合我的;)
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你的妹子漂亮？
<LOL_> jyfl987: 向神看齐,
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 哦，这个嘛 就是情人眼里出西施的问题了
<Cherrot> LOL_: 神猥琐吗？
<jyfl987> LOL_: 我都没见过斌爷什么样 以及她老公
<jiero> jyfl987: 没买啊，还在竞拍呢。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额
 * hamo 求靠谱前端啊....
<jiero> jyfl987: 就是考虑能不能装我的IDE硬盘，因为是没硬盘的你知道啊。
<Cherrot> jiero: 不能拆开电脑看一下么
<jiero> Cherrot: 是网上买了直接去提货
<LOL_> Cherrot: 貌似挺猥琐的
<Cherrot> LOL_: 和主席相比呢？
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。猥亵男。。。
<LOL_> Cherrot: 你觉得呢
<jiero> LOL_你是猥亵男
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我觉得还是主席内功深厚……
<jiero> Cherrot: 你也快要baby了吧
<adam8157> hamo: 你还招人呢?
 * LOL_ 从背后抱住了 jiero.头依偎在 jiero的右肩上,
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ati显卡问题，以及一个看不懂的提示。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366488 之前看论坛说ati的闭源驱动是怎么的不好，我也没有安装那个专有驱动（是说的一个吧）。 用ubuntu风扇一直猛转，估计就是因为开源显卡驱动吧。 今天安装32位库的时候，网上搜的那个apt-get ia32-libs那个命令（是 …
<Cherrot> jiero: 什么意思啊  我本科还没毕业呢
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 快了
<Cherrot> jiero: 还早还早…… 国内没袋鼠国生活那么安逸
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡
<jiero> Cherrot: 国内要的早啊
<hamo> adam8157: 找基友...
 * pocoyo 抱抱 jiero 
<Cherrot> jiero: 我还有个哥呢，所以我没压力~
 * pocoyo 是基友。男女通知。  
 * pocoyo 是基友。男女通吃
 * pocoyo 祝在座的各位女生节快乐！
<jiero> Cherrot: 且，我2个哥都没，我上一辈的30～40岁的都没孩子呢。
 * jiero 抱抱pocoyo:
<Cherrot> jiero: 你家是不是晚生孩子攒辈分呢……
 * LOL_ 喜欢妖异男和中性女
 * jiero 喜欢乐于助人的家伙
<jiero> Cherrot: 辈份有意思么。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我每次回老家都可以看到很多开裆裤爷爷……
<jiero> Cherrot: 好吧。开爷爷。
 * hamo 求靠谱前端基友啊~~~~
<jiero> hamo: 绩优？
<jiero> hamo: 集邮？
<hamo> jiero: nono...基友...
<hamo> jiero: 你懂得...
<jiero> hamo: 不懂
<adam8157> hamo: 他说你集邮也没错啊
<hamo> adam8157: ...你又懂多了...
<LOL_> 基友间的爱情是多么的纯洁高尚,是最高级的爱情, 柏拉图说的
<roylez> hamo: 干嘛？
<hamo> LOL_: re
<CyrusYzGTt> ..正在無聊破解 rar文檔的密碼。。 
<hamo> roylez: 啥干嘛？
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 有货啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 啥？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 密码文件破解?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是，，是用 gpu破解，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 反汇编吧 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..不會。。，
<CyrusYzGTt> Ticks per password expected = 9893178, theoretical = 27000000, CPU rate = 2.73
<if_else> 各位兄台，用 parted 和 fdisk 查看磁盘分区，parted 显示磁盘有分区，fdisk 显示没有分区？
<if_else> http://snippet-code.com/0
<^k^> if_else,啥网址y 未命名代码片段 - 贴代码|分享代码|代码搜索|评注代码
 * LOL_ 的选择恐惧症又严重了,在超市选了半个小时的杯子,也没选出来,最后也没买...
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 如何让表单内的自制按钮(或是随便什么东西)发送post？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366491 比如说 <form method="POST"> <a class="btn" name="btn$item['id']">[post]</a> </form> 这个怎么提交上去啊？$item['id']是变量，标了一个序号。 开发框架web.py 统计信息: 发表于 由 fy0 — 2012-03-07 17:19 
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 你俩老实交代，这玩意是不是你俩写的？ http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/175985.htm
<^k^> gfrog,啥网址y 谁说10根手指表示10个数？教你正确的用手指数数的方法_cnBeta 博文精选_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> gfrog: 这有我啥事...
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 昨天还在讨论原码补码神马的，今天就冒出来这个了。
<jiero> LOL_ 不敢和老人深交，死掉会伤心的
<jiero> LOL_ 怕失去而变傻逼
<adam8157> hamo: 求你老板email
<hamo> adam8157: 不给...
 * hamo adam8157坏淫
<jiero>  9854 jiero     20   0  507m  44m  18m S   19  1.5   5:42.56 gtk-gnash 
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 现在 gnash很强了啊，播放只要 20% CPU呢。
<jiero> adam8157: 你实验了吗。
 * gfrog adam8157 坏蛋
<jiero> gfrog adam8157你们不是闺友就好
<adam8157> hamo: 给个嘛
 * hamo adam8157坏蛋
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • windows下面的ubuntu one可以设置代理吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366493 我找了个遍，没有找到啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 redhatlinux10 — 2012-03-07 17:34 
<adam8157> hamo: 得, 今天看了一小章 就这样吧
<hamo> adam8157: 快点看啊...等着跟你交流呢...
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/12/0307/15/7S0LI92S0001124J.html
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 深圳4名男子开假公交车抢劫乘客数百人(图)_网易新闻中心
<adam8157> hamo: 我看英文版的, 慢
 * hamo 牛蛋蛋...
<adam8157> hamo: 你又想挨踢了
<hamo> adam8157: 咱们都是搞挨踢的是吧...再说了，说你牛呢...
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 牛个鬼啊 我现在感觉啥项目也没有, 虚得很
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞kernel啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 自己写一个kernel
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是个慢功夫 还没方向呢
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢才要早开始
<adam8157> 我先把这几本书看完再说吧
<adam8157> hamo: 你没工作要做么?
<hamo> adam8157: 有啊...不过做完了...剩下的要等月底了...现在干点私活...
<adam8157> hamo: 求你老板email
 * hamo .....
 * adam8157 NPR主持嘉宾听众讨论终极问题中...
<hamo> adam8157: 终极问题？42？
<adam8157> hamo: 生死 宗教 who am i
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> hamo: 咱俩有没有可能把阿蛋逼疯呢。。 lol
<hamo> gfrog: sign...lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 今晚吃蝌蚪
<adam8157> huntxu: 口水娃
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛤蟆和青蛙攪基的後代
 * adam8157 准备下班
<Ucarenya> .
<Cherrot> /topic
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 怎么还原到compiz http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366496 设置3D桌面的时候，有一个select window manager，有两个选项一个是compiz一个是matecity，本来应该选copiz的，结果选了matecity，结果界面变得不一样了，顶上边框显示的是文件夹式的选项，不知道怎么改回来。 还有一个问题就是，按照置顶的3D桌面教程点选comp …
<Cherrot> 如果本机只有JDK7，能否把java编译为jdk6格式的字节码呢？
<jlzhang> 今天申请了个VPS，说明上是独享5M带宽的。
<palomino|working> 编译时有个指定sdk版本的参数
<jlzhang> 可以进去用history发现，是用tc做的限制。
<jlzhang> 改了能提高带宽么？
<Cherrot> palomino|working: 终于搜到了 thanks :)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:昨天夜里试验了一把android x86 4.0
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 速度相当不错。 qq那垃圾能安装但是会崩溃 无法使用。飞信可以正常使用 
<jlzhang> 国内的VPS做得不专业啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比3.0进步很多
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<mugebjgd> 只有wlan
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有ethernet支持
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: vbox 给个虚拟网卡呗
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我裸机跑得
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来不用vbox
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu下如何卸debian http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366501 如题,求 解,希 望 有 成 功经验,thank you! 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtbher — 2012-03-07 18:58 
<Ucarenya> 二货
<alvin_rxg> 三貨
<Ucarenya> roylez_: 这数据挖掘的老师实在没法听...
<roylez_> Ucarenya: .
<Ucarenya> Ol
<mugebjgd> Ucarenya: 你还进修？
<Ucarenya> mugebjgd: 自娱自乐
<mugebjgd> Ucarenya: 假
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中午吃的啥？
<Zertad> N9的root工具出来了。
<Zertad> https://endno.de/~itsnotabigtruck/inception/   N9的root工具介绍，安装使用说明。
<^k^> Zertad,啥网址y Endnode · Communications Services
<LOL_> roylez: 如果两台电脑互换硬盘会怎么样?
<roylez_> LOL_: 没啥
<LOL_> roylez: 那连系统也换了?
<roylez_> LOL_: en
<metbsd> win8真垃圾
<palomino|working> 要是俩windows互换可能得到两个蓝屏系统
<metbsd> 完全就是给ipad用
<LOL_> roylez: 这个好,这样以后外出只用拿硬盘就好了,连本都不用带
<roylez_> LOL_: 你不能保证所有的驱动模块都够用
<LOL_> roylez: 哦
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • NVIDIA加入Linux基金会 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366504 NVIDIA将加入 Linux基金会，但此举并不意味着NVIDIA会支持开源GPU驱动， 它加盟的主要原因是其移动产品Tegra 。 NVIDIA对Nouveau开源驱动项目的立场是既不帮助也不干扰。 加入Linux基金会只代表该公司将会资助Linux基金会，而Linux基金会并不控制Linux …
<LOL_> roylez: 想去操场跑两圈,心情不好
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 裸跑 你的心情就好了
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 最好还硬着
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 身材不是很好,不敢裸奔
<L-----D> 谁知道有没有可以编程的电源插座 可以电脑控制开启 关闭的
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 没关系 男人有钱身材就好 就帅
<LOL_> L-----D: 貌似C专家编程里有这样的案例,
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 身材好不好是爹妈给的 你没能力选择
<L-----D> LOL_, 我需要现成的产品 带api接口的
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 嗯,我骨架太大,不能变成那些羡慕的身材
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 没关系 脱了必然有人看
<LOL_> mugebjgd: ...天气还是有点冷,裸奔会感冒的
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以吧，，有些人用外科手術將下顎改造成 尖的
<byzantium> bundle文件怎么安装呀
<LOL_> 操场竟然有人...
<LOL_> 不行还是回去做仰卧起作
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 源列表说明（第二版）（2012-03-07 首发） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366506 Debian 源列表说明（第二版） 以前发过一版，以当时的版本 5 lenny 为例做说明。版本 6 squeeze 有所变化，但自正式发布（进入 stable 阶段）一年多以来我也没有更新过那帖子。因为记不清发在什么地方了，虽然见网上转载过 …
<LOL_> 跑两圈就气喘了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 詛咒你不超過5圈就 猝死
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: +1
<roylez_> byzantium: bundle install
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，我有後臺 LOL_ 你乖乖的去爬吧
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/03/07/women-happier-in-relationships.html
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 走进科学：妹纸因为你看出她的悲伤而高兴
<roylez_> adam8157: 果然如阿三所言“ a happy woman is a myth ”
<byzantium> roylez, 呵呵 我装上了 呵呵 sh *.bundle
<MingXie> - -!
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac310037/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 史上最牛逼的假唱诞生了 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ - -||||
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309545/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 《黑衣人3》最新中文预告 - AcFun.tv
<geekard> 20:01 -!- DddDdDDdd [~Ddddd@117.136.11.161] has quit [Client Quit]
<geekard> 20:02 < LOL_> 跑两圈就气喘了
<geekard> 20:04 -!- if_else [~if_else@42.120.72.142] has quit [Quit: leaving]
<geekard> 20:04 -!- Zertad [~Zertad@112.96.128.48] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<geekard> 20:06 -!- DddDd [~Ddddd@117.136.11.163] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<geekard> 20:09 -!- DddDd [~Ddddd@117.136.11.163] has left #ubuntu-cn []
<^k^> geekard:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116704
<byzantium> 谁能帮我看看 关于vmware的
<byzantium> 错误
<roylez_> adam8157: MIB3要出了
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnd
<roylez_> adam8157: 手上一张电影票都没有
<byzantium> 呵呵 有人遇到过吗  谢谢
<adam8157> roylez_: 买撒
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天到手100张，全是别人的
<zyzhang121> 这里人这么多？
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116705
<LOL_> 黑衣人三还是琼吗
<byzantium> 有人子啊吗
<byzantium> 在吗
<byzantium> vmware的启动问题
<Relaed> oy
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們有木有去過 主神空間 當主神的玩物。。
<namoamitabuddha> Lisp 中是如何规定副作用的？
<namoamitabuddha> 例如 f 是有副作用的函数，(+ (f 0) (f 1))
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309865/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 技术宅来教你开锁 -v- - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 正跟我妈skype
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..現在 skype在f16已經用不了了
<CyrusYzGTt> ，。
<alpha080> why?
<alpha080> kony2012.com
<alvin_rxg> Title:  (@ amazonaws.com <~ kony2012.com)
<jiero> Cherrot: lighttable是光台，darktable怎么说呢？
<zyzhang121> ubuntu10.10自带的即时通信程序怎么不能加入irc聊天室？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 刚看了个文章 又学会了点vi的东西 额
<namoamitabuddha> vi/vim 几乎不会
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: emacser?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: no
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 前两天刚刚知道 timeoutlen
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 哦  那就是 其他er 了
<jyfl987> 什么 timeoutlen
<namoamitabuddha> ......
<MingXie> visual studio er..
<alpha080> loser?
<alpha080> XD
<namoamitabuddha> :h 'timeoutlen'
<jyfl987> 世界上就三种编辑器 vi/emacs/其他
<alpha080> _1
<alpha080> +1
<alpha080> fm.beva.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 贝瓦听听 - 让宝宝与喜欢的声音不期而遇 (@ beva.com)
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 原来你这是测试我呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 其他。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是，前两天因为不知道这东西我编辑 lisp 极其痛苦。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你编辑lisp干嘛用vim嘛
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我以前引进一个配置，timeoutlen 变成 150 了，害得我几乎没办法编辑 lisp
<jyfl987> 真蛋疼
<jyfl987> 上次我为了学lisp 就特意用emacs
<namoamitabuddha> 所以打算系统学习下 vim
<namoamitabuddha> 以前都是经验使用，知道的太少。
<namoamitabuddha> lisp: slimv
<jyfl987> 所以说 学东西得系统的学 我都是马马虎虎 能工作就好了 到现在才知道有这种技巧 wtf
<namoamitabuddha> plugin
<namoamitabuddha> 因为 lisp 我学到了一点，貌似很常用的。例如 :messages
<jyfl987> 我准备整个用机器码的编辑器平台
<hamo> jyfl987: 何苦...
<alpha080> 三国杀一局，3个月没玩了。。
<jyfl987> hamo: 为了最大的兼容 emacs其实在概念上已经赢了 vim就是证明
<jiero> Destine: hi，又有问题：image翻译成图片还是图像呢？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 索尼vpceg 的无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366513 如题 刚给朋友装的ubuntu，连不上无线网，点那个enable wireless 只能看到那个无线网的灯闪一下就灭了 再看那个设置，一直都有 airplane mode 开着 ，可是点off 之后 又是一闪就回到on的 模式了 不知道为什么 在线等高手帮忙 谢谢啊 统计信息:  …
<alpha080> 图片吧？
<jyfl987> hamo: 有的人是不想整lisp 有的人是喜欢keybinding 但是emacs那种概念是赢了 vim现在也是越来越庞大 脚本多又多了
<jyfl987> hamo: 搞个机器码的 你爱用什么语言都可以
<jyfl987> hamo: 然后keybinding 这个emacs都可以搞定
<hamo> jyfl987: 好吧...
<Destine> jiero, context？
<jyfl987> hamo: 还有内存数据库 我也准备这么干 针对redis的
<hamo> jyfl987: 很多东西的复杂性是很难控制的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 话说，你上次说 MIT 恢复 Scheme，结果有没有查到？
<jiero> Destine: 我想全用一样的 :)避免上下文丢掉，那么哪个好呢。
<namoamitabuddha> vim 的常用的大多数插件都是编辑器吧，和 emacs 的 OS 有差别。
<Destine> jiero, 那就用图像。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 在GR上看到的消息 已经找不到出处了 但是有人澄清 mit从来么有撤销 scheme 只是增加了py
<MingXie> emacs有类似source insight那种的功能吗？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我就用过 vim的xmpp聊天插件 额
<jiero> Destine: 阻止我用图像的原因是，有负数（多个图像）——在我看来这种汉语是很奇怪的
<Destine> jiero, 负数？
<jiero> Destine: 复数。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是撤销 Scheme，是不把 6.001 作为入门课程吧。vim 是用来编辑的，或者 programming。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 无所谓阿 说是说编辑文字 其实那个模式用来编辑图像也可以阿
<Destine> jiero, 有复数张图像，没啥呀？5幅图像？
<adam8157> jyfl987: skype完了 又学VI啥了
<jiero> Destine: 恩好吧。我考虑一下是不是立即全部用图像覆盖。谢啦。
<Destine> jiero, np
<jyfl987> adam8157: mark and registser 我平时根本不用的 现在看来 mark很有用 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 26个呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跳转时有用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 写插件的时候有用 日常用的话 那个发贴的人说了 在他15年的vi生涯中 一般只用到4-5个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 老外真是爽阿 有次看到一个人说他已经编程for two decades了 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 岁数比你大很多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿 当我还在我爸身上的时候 他们就编程了
<jyfl987> adam8157: vi用26做范围 太不专业了
<adam8157> jyfl987: reg的话还有" + *
<jyfl987> adam8157: 应该用32呀
<adam8157> jyfl987: 得有那么多字母哦
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: vim 里面我好像都用 visual mode
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以他不是为机器码做准备的
<jyfl987> adam8157: vi那些命令的顺序 很像是基于stack的vm
<jyfl987> adam8157: 像 "add
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • compiz-icon运行出错，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366515 据说安装compiz icon 能缓解窗口边框的问题。但是我装了运行看不到任何窗口。甚讶。以为是system tray不让进去，修改了还是不行。才想起来去terminal下看到有报错： fusion-icon * Detected Session: gnome * Searching for installed applications... Checking if settin …
<jyfl987> adam8157: 123,125d
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这些转换成forth代码非常轻松 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呵呵
<jyfl987> "a 左值可以替换成forth的 a  右值替换为 a * 和 a !
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: user-manual 我看下如何
<jyfl987> caleb-: 可以把用户的按键输入当作forth解释器的输入 用一个程序分离可用的pattern作为命令 自动加空格转换成forth代码去执行
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 什么？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: tutorial
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: www.forth.com/starting-forth/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Starting Forth - Leo Brodie (@ forth.com)
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不学，scheme 才刚刚起步
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦，我说 vim
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: forth很容易的 你只需花个10天就能把基本思路学会了
<jyfl987> 其实三天也是可以 但我白天要出去上班
<namoamitabuddha> scheme 呢
<jyfl987> 那就不晓得了 call/cc我看了半天 还是愣住了
<namoamitabuddha> 什么 call/cc
<ywmy210> :)
<MaskRay> call with current continuation
<MaskRay> forth没啥好学的，启发不多
<namoamitabuddha> 尾递归？
<miumiu_> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫刚才敢咒我
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: https://github.com/yunfan/Fibonacci36/blob/master/fib.4th  你看我的forth代码
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Fibonacci36/fib.4th at master · yunfan/Fibonacci36 · GitHub
<CyrusYzGTt> miumiu_§ 你誰啊。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 打倒emacser 再踏上一脚
<lotcor> ....
<neolkb> ??
<miumiu_> jyfl987: fibonacci数列？
<miumiu_> CyrusYzGTt: 你说呢
<jyfl987> miumiu_: en
<CyrusYzGTt> miumiu_§ 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: O(n)?
<miumiu_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 是吧
<CyrusYzGTt> miumiu_§ 你姐
<miumiu_> CyrusYzGTt: 你自扣去吧
<lotcor> <MingXie> emacs有类似source insight那种的功能吗？
<lotcor>  
<lotcor> sematic
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 写个 O(log(n)) 的看看
<CyrusYzGTt> miumiu_§ 不認識
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 哪个？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这个怎么样：fix((0:).scanl(+)1)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU12.04滴几个菜鸟问题? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366518 1.我装了12.04 发现咋和以前的版本不一样了,那个命令窗口控制台在哪里啊?怎么都找不到? 2.现在窗口的工具栏不能自定义透明度了吗?也找不到在哪里设置? 3.在哪里开启3D特效?也找不到............. 4.是不是现在不支持G卡了?我的显卡貌似没识 …
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这只是写得少而已 要比写得少 还有比这少的 
<jyfl987> forth是兼顾了写得少与效率高两种
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: fibnacci
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那要等我去推导公式 额
<jyfl987> 走数学的路子应该有 O(log(N))的方法吧？
<hamo> lotcor: 当然有
<jyfl987> 我不跟你们扯了 抓紧把文章看完 回家去
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 矩阵 ((1 1) (1 0)) 的 n 次方
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: fix 是啥
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 把[1,2...6]分成 [[1],[2,3],[4,5,6]]
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你用forth写
<youngboy_zhang> 怎么查看频道主题呀？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: Haskell里一句evalState.mapM (state.splitAt)
<youngboy_zhang> 不好意思，第一次用这个。
<lotcor> 话说ecb用不了了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我都说了 forth是兼顾写得少 与效率高两种的 你的能达到汇编级别的速度么 额
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: fixed point combinator
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 而且forth实现简单 随便就可以实现一个
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: fix f = f (fix f) ?
<yp_> 我的下载速度太慢了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 写得长forth显然轮不上的，抽象层次太低。效率我也不敢苟同
<MaskRay> s/长/短/
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那只不过是你看单个的 觉得他不够短而已 其实实现一个功能 如果算上那么多括号 lisp已经不短了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 无限流，还没学到。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不清楚 signal flowing diagram
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: fix((0:).scanl(+)1) 生成前 n 项是啥复杂度的？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不知道SFG。fix.. 是O(n)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • deepin linux 挺不错的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366521 可惜电脑太老，只敢尝试10.12版的，11的就不敢上了 反正符合我这个低级别用户的需要，基本0设置就可以满足日常所用了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rucstudent — 2012-03-07 21:45 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 好像是 O(n^2) 吧？
<byzantium> 有什么策略改进网络的下载速度吗 
<byzantium> 本身带的firfox下载速度慢慢的 
<byzantium> 我的一个vmware8.0要下载3个多小时
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: SICP 上的也是 O(n^2)
<namoamitabuddha> byzantium: wget
<byzantium> 找不到下载链接
<namoamitabuddha> flashgot
<byzantium> 是直接一个http://www.vmware.com/downloads/eula.do
<^k^> byzantium,啥网址y VMware Download
<byzantium> 对阿 
<byzantium> 下载速度老满了 
<byzantium> 这不一个小时了 才1/4
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: Haskell的是O(n)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我刚才在测试，发现 n = 5000 就和 O(n) 的时间差很久了
<byzantium> 怎么获取一个软件的下载地址呐？？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这个惰性求值不能 AI 吧？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: :: [Int]
<byzantium> 就像vmware的下载一样  好像地址作转换了 
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 默认是 [Integer]，当然慢
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我看看
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116706
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Am I right?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 很慢
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 用 Data.Function.fix
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: fix f = let x = f x in x
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 怎么利用中间结果的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: fix f = f (fix f) 中 fix f 被反复计算了，产生了平方阶复杂度。用 let binding 保存中间结果
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他怎么知道计算结果相同
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • [新]slime在emacs中启动错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366529 这回有个新的猜测： 最下面反馈的信息是“无法指定被请求地止”和“SB-BSD-SOCKETS:SOCKET-ERROR "bind"”及“debugger invoked on a SB-BSD-SOCKETS:SOCKET-ERROR in thread……” 先说SB-BSD-SOCKETS:SOCKET-ERROR "bind"……，我在网上查说“socketbind错误一般是端口已经被占 …
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: let x = f x 是什么语法
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 靠 lazy evaluation 防止过度计算，假设 x 是[Int]，那么 x!!0 必须用 (0:) 这样的方式提供，其他元素可以用部分已经计算的 x
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这个 fix 不需要初始值的？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 比如 fix ((0:) . scanl (+) 1) ，这里的 (0:) 提供了初始值
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 有点晕。不是 lazy 的话能做到么？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: SICP 上是这样实现的：(define fibs (cons-stream 0 (cons-stream 1 (add-streams (stream-cdr fibs) fibs))))
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我刚才托大的，这不一定是 O(n^2)
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: cons-stream 怎么实现的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: (cons-stream a b) -> (cons a (delay b)) 语法糖
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他用过程实现延时对象，我改天看下
<MeaCulpa2> 1.
<eexpress> 使用该死的empathy
<eexpress> 看nick真不方便。
<yunfan> eexpress:  真人？
<eexpress> 熊猫
<yunfan> eexpress: 我用wine玩游戏  刚启动有声音 进入后没声音了 这怎么回事？
<eexpress> 曾经有声音，那就不知道了
<eexpress> 游戏配置里面，强制alsa。
<yunfan> 我是玩红警 
<eexpress> 破红警。几乎没玩过。
<yunfan> 在你打开红警那个exe文件开始不是有段声音么 那个可以 进入红警的菜单开始就完全没声音了 诶
<eexpress> 记得c&c 95一切正常
<yunfan> 怀疑是d3d部分的api实现有问题 否则开始的时候为何能播放声音
<MeaCulpa2> eexpress: .
<eexpress> 那老游戏，不知道会使用d3d不。
<eexpress> 2d游戏嘛
<eexpress> wine设置兼容win2003
<eexpress> MeaCulpa2: 
<yunfan> 红警肯定用到d3d了
<eexpress> 啥版本。要看
<eexpress> 后来的版本，不是说ai很傻的嘛。
<yunfan> 是 ra2
<yunfan> 还有个mod 尤里的复仇
<eexpress> 2，还没吧
<yunfan> fixme:alsa:AudioClient_GetMixFormat Don't know what to do with 10000 channels, pretending there's only 2 channels
<yunfan> 许多这类的错误
<eexpress> 1w通道。
<MeaCulpa2> eexpress: 神，perl我记得in-place editing 挺快？ 知道怎样用ed在某一行前面插入几个字符么? 最好不要替换
<yunfan> 算了 先玩一阵再说
<eexpress> MeaCulpa2: 不清楚。你找学术派的 cfy 问
<MeaCulpa2> eexpress: :)
<MeaCulpa2> 我只知道i了以后再j...
<MeaCulpa2> eexpress: ET了
<mmfei> ./test.java:7: 未报告的异常 java.io.UnsupportedEncodingException；必须对其进行捕捉或声明以便抛出
<mmfei>         System.out.println(s.getBytes("gbk").length);
<mmfei> 大家好，
<mmfei> 请问java在ubuntu下编译不通过。这个是什么原因？
<mmfei> 我没写过java
<HajasLm> mmfei, try { System.out.println(s.getBytes("gbk").length) } catch ((UnsupportedEncodingException e) {...}
<mmfei> HajasLm ， 怎样才能让System.out.println(s.getBytes("gbk").length这句话编译通过?
<HajasLm> 你认为s的字符编码是gbk
<mmfei> HajasLm,网上说添加charsets.jar这个jar包就可以了
<HajasLm> 然而实际不是 所以你用gdk去解码的时候 就抛出异常了
<mmfei> 哦哦。。。
<mmfei> 如果它是utf8的话。。。java就抛异常是吧？
<mmfei> 明白了。。。谢谢！
<mmfei> 非常感谢
<mmfei> 我自己不写java。。但是要看java的代码。。所以会问很多基础的东西
<HajasLm> :)
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa2: s/^/asdf
<joerh99> hello
<^k^> joerh99, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<joerh99> 还没看懂怎玩的呢
<joerh99> exit
<MeaCulpa2> MaskRay: 对，我都忘了
<fanzeyi> vim 有插件能够自动插入文件头么， 查到有vim命令了…… 但是我觉得弄个插件好用点…… 
<alvin_rxg> 文件头？
<fanzeyi> alvin_rxg: 解决了 header.vim
<alvin_rxg> 网管辛苦了，快2点了还没睡
<fanzeyi> alvin_rxg: 不是网管=.= 重构代码中
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: openbox下skype会没有边框
<alvin_rxg> qt 罷工了？
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶，明天公交系統罷工
<alvin_rxg> 哎，鬱悶，我現在 tiling wm 不 tiling 的無所謂了都……都養成了每個窗口都最大的習慣……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很早就这样了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就skype这样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 三国无双ing
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 按键盘按的手都麻了 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你现在在用什么输入法
<alvin_rxg> fcitx
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fcitx的拼音?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是sunpinyin?
<alvin_rxg> pinyin
<bearzk__> 大家有兴趣可以去看看mit的cryptography课程 昨天刚开始 地址 http://www.coursera.org/crypto
<^k^> bearzk__,啥网址y Introduction to Cryptography
<^k^>  06:23
<Cc> ÕâÀïÓÐÈËô£¿
<^k^> Cc say: 这里有人么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Cc> zheyang
<Cc> how to use utf-8?
<knownbad> Depends on your OS + client.
<knownbad> gebjgd: Ipad2 降价了。  http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0359947
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y Micro Center - Apple iPad 2 16GB Wi-Fi Black MC769LL/A
<knownbad> 错了，没这个价。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-08
<jiero> QT5 alpha 还有14天。
<jiero> roylez: 记错了，现在是3月啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没有女人，真是清静，每天都这样就好了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 教育网内获取不到全球唯一的IPv6地址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366552 IPv6的服务时加载的，只能获取到一个link的地址，fe80：：等开头的地址，获取不到global的地址2001::开头的地址，我尝试的装了miredo，网卡eth0还是和之前一样，但是teredo有一个2001：：开头的地址，但是还是上不了bt …
<kingbo> 请问能把terminial嵌入到桌面的是哪个东东
<mmfei> 大家好。我问个很基本的socket问题
<roylez> kingbo: wmctrl
<mmfei> socket_read($socketObject , $acceptBufferLength)
<kingbo> roylez: 谢谢，我试试去
<mmfei> 当 服务端返回数据没达到$acceptBufferLength的长度的时候
<mmfei> 怎么打印数据
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天那女人不一定在
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下午
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 需要拿的时候叫我
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...华虹，11点叫我
<MeaCulpa> 3/8 真清静
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好
<MeaCulpa> 希望天天都是妇女节
<MeaCulpa> 今天效率好高
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..... 下午那女人不知道在不在
<MeaCulpa> 我就说嘛
<MeaCulpa> 我俩出名了，50张
<MeaCulpa> 你要是来个100,你出名了
<MeaCulpa> 有人51...
<roylez> 是啊，哥们我低调
<MeaCulpa> 这...
<roylez> 那一张是他自己的，剩下的都是别人的，可以猜到
<MeaCulpa> 恩...
<MeaCulpa> 有空去膜拜一下ed之神Scott
<MeaCulpa> 名字不吉利
<MeaCulpa> 这年头有两种稀有动物，ED, DC
 * MeaCulpa 不知道gnu ed有咩有做到分段载入buffer, 如果做到了，就是神器了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: scott以前用ed
<MeaCulpa> 神
<MeaCulpa> ed 的问题在于一下在载入全文件
<MeaCulpa> 不知道有没有智能载入的版本
<unixcourse> mmfei: 我想，socket_read函数应该会返回一个读取了的长度，可以根据这个信息来打印。
<hamo> adam8157: 节日快乐~~~
<hamo> adam8157:  太没风度了~~~
<huntxu> adam8157: 再給個帽
<adam8157> ...
<DBLobster> ...
<huntxu> ...
<DBLobster> 真邪恶
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 收到邀请了? 刚刚真不是我...
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂你還沒上班啊
<hamo> adam8157: 毛..
<adam8157> hamo: 真不是我 话说你收到invite了么?
 * wzssyqa 正在超度 hamo
<hamo> adam8157: 收到了
<adam8157> hamo: 于是呢? 一点就进来了?
<hamo> adam8157: 对啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 思密达
<hamo> adam8157: ...你拿我实验新功能哪？
<adam8157> hamo: 你个不会看log的, 弱暴了 老赖我
 * huntxu 摸摸 hamo 
<gfrog> hamo: 你为神马老被k。。
<gfrog> Adaptee: 
<roylez> adam8157: 帽帽呢？
<roylez> adam8157: 或者你帮我踢了 huntxu 
<huntxu> roylez: 為什麽是我！
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 你俩对hama太残忍了，毕竟人家过节。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 擔心你的信用卡
<roylez> huntxu: 我到公司半小时了啊
<hamo> gfrog: 我怎么知道..
<roylez> huntxu: 你污蔑我
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦米托福
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<LOL_> roylez: 在这里弄一个翻译英语的机器人吧
<LOL_> roylez: 查单词方便
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天折騰了一晚上bumblebee，最後才查到是xorg-server的tcp port被我disable掉了...
<adam8157> huntxu: 直接用开源驱动的路过
<roylez> LOL_: 你来弄
<roylez> LOL_: 我没这需求
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 组合nmap和lsof http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366557 以前每次nmap后，都想看下端口跑的软件名。 Code: ● cat lsport.perl #!/usr/bin/perl $_=$ARGV[0]//"localhost"; print "端口\t\t状态\t服务\t服务名\t   端口名\n"; @_=`/usr/bin/nmap $_`; for (@_){ chomp; if (/^\d+/){ @s=grep /IPv.*LISTEN/, `sudo lsof -i :$&`; @n=split /\s+/, $s[0]; @l=split /\s+/, "$_\t$n[0]\t$ …
<roylez> huntxu: optimus prime鄙视你
<LOL_> roylez: 额，不会。。。
<roylez> LOL_: 我的脚本查有道的，5年前写的，还可以用 lol
 * ofan yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<huntxu> adam8157: 是用nouveau啊，可是optimus太折騰了
<ofan> gebjgd: yo 上网本到了
<huntxu> ofan: yo
<ofan> huntxu: yo
<LOL_> roylez: 把它放上来
<LOL_> ofan: 俺上网本也快到了
<ofan> LOL_: 什么的
<LOL_> ofan: eeepc
<LOL_> ofan: 你的呢
<ofan> LOL_: 什么配置
<ofan> LOL_: x120e
<LOL_> ofan: 很渣的配置
<ofan> LOL_: apu 感觉挺爽
<roylez> LOL_: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/dict
<ofan> 配上4g内存一点都不卡
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: dotfiles/bin/dict at master · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<LOL_> ofan: 哦
<ofan> 备份 格盘 装arch
<huntxu> ofan: how much
<adam8157> ofan: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x120e 介个啊 高级
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y Lenovo - Laptop computers - ThinkPad X120e
<ofan> huntxu: $340
<huntxu> ofan: 嚓...
<ofan> 上网本要停产了.. 赶紧收
<roylez> huntxu: 豪人
<huntxu> ofan: 高級貨
<ofan> huntxu: 咋高级
<ofan> apu本很多
 * adam8157 amazon.com改版了
 * huntxu 的14寸的分辨率才和11.6的一樣含淚路過...
<hamo> adam8157: 改版了么？
<ofan> huntxu: 现在都这样
<adam8157> hamo: 我这里改了
<LOL_> ofan: 上网本为啥要停产
<ofan> LOL_: 赚不到钱
<LOL_> ofan: 。。。
<caleb-> 赚不到钱+1
<huntxu> adam8157: 買本清潔套裝，有推薦的牌子沒
<adam8157> huntxu: 中关村 6块钱
<ofan> 比不过平板和超薄本
<hamo> adam8157: RH女生放假不？
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神您又冒出来了，
<adam8157> huntxu: 我都是锁屏, 然后拿湿巾擦
<adam8157> hamo: 放, 还有玫瑰一支
 * LOL_ 快来围观， caleb- 出来了
<caleb-> 锁屏拿湿巾擦+1
<ofan> 围观围观
<adam8157> caleb-: 你咋了, 被围观
<caleb-> 围观被围观
 * caleb- 开会去
<LOL_> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 屏幕鍵盤和放手的板上都要擦...
<adam8157> huntxu: 擦就是了... 要啥清洁套装哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 你想象不到有多臟...
<huntxu> adam8157: acer本的設計簡直就是灰塵友好...
<MaskRay> caleb-: 你以前说的 cli 下的 dialog 类似物是啥
<ofan> 屏幕有个像素在黑屏下亮，其他颜色下都正常算不算坏点？
<fvw> ofan: 坏
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/ECOLA-宜客莱-USB-11BL-USB专业型电脑吸尘器-蓝色/dp/B0058FCH26/ref=pd_cp_pc_cnclic_2
<^k^> huntxu,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> MaskRay: cli?
<ofan> fvw: 很小，怀疑是异物
<huntxu> MaskRay: ncurses?
<fvw> ofan: 算亮点吧
<adam8157> cli下就知道dialog   huntxu 那是库
<fvw> ofan: 习惯了就好 基本不留意
<ofan> fvw: 看不出来，只有黑屏下才看得见
<fvw> ofan: 一般都在边脚
<adam8157> roylez: 招商手机银行升级了...
<roylez> adam8157: 又不能用了？
<ofan> fvw: 我的在正中间
<adam8157> roylez: .
<fvw> ofan: 亮点 程序员 就有点悲剧
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<ofan> fvw: 为什么
<fvw> 程序员 喜欢黑底
<MaskRay> adam8157: 给出一个搜索关键字，把google baidu soso等若干引擎第一页结果用dialog显示，由用户标注是否相关
<ofan> 很小一点 基本看不见
<roylez> adam8157: 为什么我这网页上一部分字会乱码呢？
<nyfair> 心理阴暗
<fvw> 3个下 正常哦的哦。
<adam8157> roylez: 晓不得
<fvw> roylez: 少字体？
<ofan> exfat 是个什么格式？
<roylez> fvw: 以前挺好的
<fvw> ofan: 没听过
<fvw> ofan: 哦 >4g的 fat
<ofan> fvw: 奥
<ofan> 貌似支持的不多
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么用 curl 用 google 搜 简体中文内容，只取标题
<adam8157> MaskRay: http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=zh-CN  like this?
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Google
<ofan> MaskRay: 设置cookie吧
<ofan> 先从浏览器里设置好，导出cookie
<MaskRay> curl -A Mozilla 'http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=asdf'，如何 hl=zh-CN
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: asdf' - Google 搜尋
<jyfl987> wine1.4出来了
<huntxu> MaskRay: 直接&hl=zh-CN不行麽
<MaskRay> huntxu: 不行
<MaskRay> ofan: 怎么弄？
<LOL_> k
<LOL_> i
<LOL_> l
<LOL_> k
<LOL_> l
<ofan> MaskRay: 在浏览器里退出google登陆，配置好语言选项，导出cookie,curl里指定cookie
<hamo> MaskRay: adam8157  hl=zh-CN 这个参数是用来指定界面的语言的
<LOL_> ofan: 你的上网本装arch是不是也要编译内核
<MaskRay> ofan: cookies.sqlite --> cookies,  curl -b cookies，还是繁体的内容 google.com.hk
<hamo> MaskRay: tbs=lr:lang_1zh-CN%7Clang_1zh-TW&lr=lang_zh-CN%7Clang_zh-TW
<ofan> LOL_: 不要
<hamo> MaskRay: 这个参数传进去就是只查中文内容了
<ofan> LOL_: 根本没必要编译内核，嵌入式才需要
<LOL_> ofan: 没有触摸板的问题？
<ofan> LOL_: 那根内核没关系，装个驱动就行
<LOL_> ofan: 哦
<LOL_> ofan: 你装的啥驱动
<MaskRay> hamo: 能给个 curl 搜索 zh-CN 内容的 例子吗，我这腾不出来，?search=as 不行
<huntxu> adam8157: 好凌亂
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋了
<nyfair> 话说arch除了有chakra这个kde亲戚之外，还有没有gnome系的distro？
<huntxu> adam8157: find的regex連|都要轉義...
<adam8157> huntxu: 怕被bash解释了
<adam8157> hamo: 好久没咋动脑了, 直到遇到sicp中的这些公式...
<jyfl987> ofan: 针对你的硬件重新编译下内核还是有好处的哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后上帝笑了？
<hamo> gfrog: lol
<hamo> gfrog: 你这样会打击到他的..
<gfrog> hamo: 有嘛有嘛？
<hamo> MaskRay: 刚才在忙...curl我用的不熟...不会啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 有木有被打击啊...
<MaskRay> hamo: 需求：返回页面 content-type 为 utf-8，搜索 中文内容
<adam8157> hamo: 计算中
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 我擦 我算错了 5555
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<MaskRay> hamo: 明白了：http://www.google.com.hk/search?oe=UTF-8&lr=lang_zh-CN&q=linux
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ ti: linux - Google 搜尋
<hamo> MaskRay: 嗯嗯..但是curl我是真不会用...
<ofan> jyfl987: 那点好处不太值得
<ofan> 花n个小时编译
<jyfl987> ofan: 你做梦吧 哪里需要n小时
<jyfl987> ofan: 我家里机器 2分钟就可以了阿
<MaskRay> hamo: 很简单的……怎么让google返回xml信息来提取 链接的title
<ofan> jyfl987: 小上网本编译
<ofan> jyfl987: 卧槽... 你的是桌面i7啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就更值得了 使用本机的指令集什么的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你可以让人帮你cross compile嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 不要这么婉转的装x
<jyfl987> ofan: 我有什么好装的 牛逼的机器多了去了
<ofan> jyfl987: 算了 不知道
<ofan> 不值得
<huntxu> jyfl987: i7不許賣萌
<hamo> MaskRay: xml啊估计普通接口是不行了..得去看google的api了
<ofan> 志强的u能不能配桌面显卡？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 啥 i7都有3xxx了 我一个2600还没k算什么装
<hamo> MaskRay: google有提供json的api
<jyfl987> 正常用户而已
<jyfl987> hamo: jsonp的？
<hamo> jyfl987: so this
<MaskRay> hamo: 然后是怎么分析页面里 链接的标题
<fvw> jyfl987: json好
<hamo> MaskRay: json可以被解析成各种语言里的结构体类型..php里就直接foreach然后关联数组取东西就可以了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu邮件客户端能与exchang服务器连接收发邮件吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366565 请教高手！ ubuntu邮件客户端能与exchang服务器连接收发邮件吗！要怎么样设置啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 静夜思520 — 2012-03-08 11:42 
<jyfl987> fvw: 我现在觉得messagepack好 json就是写容易 以前我都是用eval来解压 现在考虑安全问题 也得逐个解析 所以解析上的优势倒是没什么感觉了
<caleb-> MaskRay: whiptail?
<MaskRay> hamo: json也行……关键是怎么弄……
<ofan> jyfl987: 貌似跟我的差不多
<ofan> 桌面就是功耗大
<jyfl987> ofan: 功耗无所谓 关键是电源没买对 nnd 老是嗡嗡响 我现在都很少开台式机 wtf
<ofan> 高电压高性能
<ofan> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> 上次看声音理论 声音是可以被抵消的
<jyfl987> 不知道有没有人考虑弄个发音部件 抵消掉机箱的噪声
<ofan> 波可叠加嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 有的，很早以前看过discovery有人这么干
<ofan> 消除机场噪音
<jyfl987> 对 但是你得要侦测周围的声音 对其进行快速傅立叶转换 然后预测他下一步的波形 从而造出对应的抵消的波形来
<jyfl987> ofan: 机场那个工具不小吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 傅里叶变换得到的貌似是频谱
<ofan> jyfl987: 记不清了
<jyfl987> ofan: 奇怪 既然有这技术 怎么都没机房配置这个
<caleb-> jyfl987: 早有人做啦
<jyfl987> caleb-: where? link?
<ofan> jyfl987: 容易产生共振
<jyfl987> ofan: errr
<ofan> 如果弄不好，反而噪音更大
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 主动降噪党出来了
<MeaCulpa> http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/doku.php  这个站也用dokuwiki...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ?
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Bash Hackers Wiki Frontpage [Bash Hackers Wiki]
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: roylez 你地也主动降噪？
<roylez> jyfl987: 没这银子
<jyfl987> roylez: 少来 你就喜欢装穷
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有源系统噪音多了去了
<hamo> roylez: 壕
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 传统音箱才是正道
<hamo> MaskRay: 你准备用什么语言？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说的是机箱
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 放远点~
<roylez> jyfl987: 我想买n9很久了，还是没钱。一直拉赞助也没拉到，还说我有钱，你有人性么
<jyfl987> 额 百度还真出网盘了
<hamo> jyfl987: 100G呢...
<jyfl987> roylez: 你没钱  你发工资都干嘛去了？ 吃喝嫖赌？
<jyfl987> hamo: 额 你是百毒的 搞个邀请码给我阿
<hamo> roylez: 主席好生活啊～～～
<roylez> jyfl987: 工资....吃饭啊
<roylez> jyfl987: 租房啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 切 其他部分呢？
<jyfl987> 吃饭了 等下说
<roylez> jyfl987: 没其他部分了
<MeaCulpa> 看艳星怎么练肉  http://youtu.be/RPQQX3MkcCQ
<^k^> MeaCulpa,啥网址y YouTube - MMA Fitness Workout Adult Star Jesse Jane (punches out partner)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sles为什么在aix上要装神马 tango-icon-theme. ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sles在aix?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在power上
<MeaCulpa> tango-icon-theme是啥东西依赖的吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计是x需要的，但是谁需要x啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Enterprise需要，AIX还CDE呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没了X, SUSE还有啥？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: X就是enterprise么
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise 终极目标就是消灭IT
<MeaCulpa> 让manager都能主宰一切
<MaskRay> hamo: bash + dialog + regex (perl -lne)
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 你们出现这样的问题了吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366567 升级了ubuntu12.04后，感觉还行，就是有一个问题，在系统的文件管理器中我的鼠标滚轮不好使，可是在其他程序中确实正常的，真是奇怪，谁知道这是怎么回事，有什么解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fanshouxiang — 2012-03-08 12:15 
 * kenifanying fedora 下用鼠标双击就可以挂载iso文件，在debian下如何做到？
<ofan> kenifanying: 写个脚本
<MeaCulpa> 双击的时候Fedora怎么知道你要挂在哪里...
<hamo> MaskRay: perl解析json我还真不会了..
<ofan> 自动挂载嘛
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, fedora 是直接自动挂载在/media目录下
<MeaCulpa> 那你也往那里挂咯
<ofan> 以前写过一个，配合udev用的
<kenifanying> ofan, fedora 也是通过脚本实现的？还是通过某个没有安装的程序？
<ofan> kenifanying: 那就不知道了，我觉得是用脚本最简单直接
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 平常挂iso文件，懒得去 sudo mount -o loop xxx.iso /mnt了
<ofan> 系统任务都用shell
<ofan> 解决
 * nyfair 表示win8单击就能挂iso
<ofan> nyfair: 你的鼠标坏了？
<ofan> 单机变双击
<nyfair> ofan: 口胡，我explorer设置就是单击代替双击
<ofan> 蓝牙是自动匹配最近的机器？
<nyfair> 有标识的
<ofan> nyfair: 容易误按
<ofan> 我鼠标两个机器都配对了
<ofan> 鼠标自动跟新的配上了
<MeaCulpa> dropbox ip变了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没有吧，我这里还连得好好的
<ofan> jyfl987: 会不会php
<ofan> php要支持https request怎么搞，配置文件里没看到
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个会么？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.xinhuanet.com/world/2012-03/07/c_111617362.htm'
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.sina.com.cn/w/2012-03-07/144024075259.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 外媒：X-37B将继续执行秘密任务 美军赞不绝口_新闻中心_新浪网
<kenifanying> nyfair, win 8 就自动挂载这点比win 7好了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.xinmin.cn/3c/2012/03/07/13938319.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 近地小天体真会撞击地球么？_3C_新民网
 * kenifanying 话说win 8 学谁不好，去学gnome3/unity
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.enorth.com.cn/system/2012/03/07/008799813.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 瑞士推出3D虚拟头盔 能够随时随地进入“魔界”-虚拟,头盔,魔界-北方网-科技无限
<ofan> win8的风格不错
<ofan> 引入winrt,windows程序员又要买书了
<kenifanying> ofan, win 8 的metro学gnome3 学的真像呀，连关机都一样让人找半天
<ofan> kenifanying: 所以说，越烂越互相抄，越抄越烂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩可能是rsync问题
<ora-> 新ipad 16号可以在香港买到？跪求代购额
<MeaCulpa> 关机...
<MeaCulpa> shutdown /t 0
<MeaCulpa> 从来都是这样关...
 * MeaCulpa 用gnome不但降低你Linux生存能力，还会影响你Windows生存能力
<ofan> 用kde
<ofan> 有装opensuse的没？
<ora-> gnome shell真是shit
<ofan> gnome * 都是shit
<fyodor_> ...
<MeaCulpa> [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%dropbox.py status
<MeaCulpa> Uploading 1 file...
<MeaCulpa> Downloading 926 files (0.0 KB/sec, a long time left. Grab a Snickers)
 * MeaCulpa 下楼买士力架
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用cli上传？
<ora-> kde快要5了。。
<MaskRay> hamo: 放弃 api ，我还是 regex 分析 html 吧
<nyfair> g开头的都是渣渣
<nyfair> MaskRay: v8+jquery
<nyfair> kde为什么会依赖gstreamer?
<nyfair> phonon不是可以用vlc/mplayer做后端么
<gfrog> nyfair: 表示压力很大。。
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
<nyfair> gfrog: 	oﾟωﾟo
<nyfair> 下班下班
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: halt 就不用 /t 0 了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问个问题，debian7到哪能下载镜像？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366570 如题。难道是安装debian6之后改源么？要怎么改？我一直用斑兔 想换debian了 大家帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2012-03-08 13:09 
<jyfl987> hamo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 收到github 信了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 怎么讲？完整命令
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 完整就是 halt
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有多个key的都会收信
<kingbo> roylez: Xfwm4不支持wmctrl:   Window manager's "showing the desktop" mode: OFF,这个有办法吗
<roylez> kingbo: 我原来用的另外一个东西，可以在xfce下用的，我找找，太久了...
<kingbo> roylez: 谢谢，办公室看到terminial，都觉得在玩，想把它放到桌面嵌入，这样子就不会象在用终端了
<roylez> kingbo: devilspie
<roylez> kingbo: 我居然还能找到这东西 
<kingbo> roylez: 谢谢，试去了
<roylez> kingbo: 我满屏都是terminal，都觉得我超专业 lol
<jyfl987> roylez: terminal也有图形的 额
<kingbo> roylez: 我是业余菜鸟，只能偷偷玩，只是基本能用gentoo干活的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我系统里为啥没有...win8新的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看我们聊天的都觉得在干活...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 额，我是说 linux...
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: ...大哥...拜托看看上下文
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 你 win32 关机还打命令的？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 上下文有提到 gnome 啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你工作都用win32的人 好意思说这个
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 废话，难道要去找男人女人菊花？
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 你们是聊着聊着活就出来了，祖国精英
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 至少我不会去找<- XX **
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我满屏vim, putty...
 * MeaCulpa 刷twitter别人说我在写代码...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一个putty就把你的低端本质给暴露了 额 你的putty是从华军下的吧 还带木马 lol
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 刷twitter应该算积累
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pietty. 国内下载站我不去，只能下到skype, thunder, flashget
<fhmdgxs> putty怎么低端 我一直都用
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要不是要中文，偶直接plinks了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm 反正说来说去你都是用win32的
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 你在用就不低端了？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 用win32咋了...低端了？
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu的U盘怎样完全“卸载”？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366575 环境：翻新的X41上装的xubuntu10.04LTS。 问题：插入U盘或者移动硬盘后想拔出，右键，点“卸载卷”，图标变灰，但是U盘或移动硬盘的指示灯还亮着，不想UBUNTU或者win一样卸载之后灯不亮。找不到方法只能就这样拔出了，google之后也没有 …
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不言自明
<MeaCulpa> 我自觉比gnome高端
<MeaCulpa> 至少还是盒子党
<MeaCulpa> 关机不用找 :)
<jyfl987> hmm gnome也低端不能反证你高端嘛
<MeaCulpa> er...找个垫背嘛
 * jyfl987 高端用户其实不用电脑 高端用户都是用秘书+啪啪啪
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 那两句话是没有联系的两句陈述
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 你看着不爽可以忽略第二句
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 好 那也正是我想给你说的
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 怎么低端了？ 我没他妈的不爽 我他妈的想问问
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 我就喜欢说用putty的低端 你看着不爽可以忽略
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 理解了
<zyzhang121> 我的电脑配置是ACER i5-540M n卡驱动安装后总是不能进入桌面环境  系统 32位的ubuntu10.10 求助
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不管怎么说，你也不能拿『华军』来伤人啊，这有侮辱性，简直别说我逛窑子还伤人那，555
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没办法 前一阵那个带马的新闻说是华军出来的带
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 官网出来的不带
<void1> jyfl987 没有意识到putty在linux下一样用的....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: putty，官网的更不能用
<jyfl987> void1: 在lin下还用putty 说明是低端用户随大流来玩linux的
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋了,,,
<LeithWong> 汗 我看到了什么 你们在说相声吗
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这你就不知道了，官网的plink限制了速度了，二货官网binary, 要自己去开发分支搞
<gfrog> adam8157: 没事撩啥骚，赶紧看书去
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以根本不要去用嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以，用官网的putty,更低端了...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那你推荐个咯
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这些问题也只有你等用win32的低端用户才碰到阿
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚接水 看你们没放假 就溜达溜达
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个，女童鞋们不想走啊，lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有人垫背就好了
<LeithWong> MeaCulpa: 他的意思是你直接用linux 不用找win下的终端模拟
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你这种态度很不错 不要学 fhmdgxs :]
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: jyfl987 我不能忍在linux上装notes, eclipse. 宁可自己受苦
<MeaCulpa> 做人要有气节
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你都用点18摸的工具
<l0o0> 大家好，Ubuntu中/tmp文件瀑满，怎么办，是开机的时候变多的
<LeithWong> MeaCulpa: notes倒是没必要 不过eclipse还真没法完全用vim插件替代
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: 我不需要
<fhmdgxs> LeithWong: eclipse一般是写啥东西用？ java?
<LeithWong> :-) 当然如果只写c或者一些脚本就vim了 fhmdgxs 嗯 主要是java的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: eclipse安装难么？ 我就从官方下载下来 解压就用了 额
<jyfl987> eclipse有点像os  你只要启动的时候 root =/rootpath 就可以了 额
<LeithWong> 这里有emacs党么 貌似被忽略了
<jyfl987> 绝对有
<jyfl987> 最近正是emacs党张狂的时候
<LeithWong> jyfl987: 为啥最近张狂
<fhmdgxs> LeithWong: 恩 我们这帮哥们都用myeclipse
<LeithWong> fhmdgxs: myeclipse是有版权的 估计那帮哥们用的也是盗版吧
<nyfair> LeithWong: 	大大教偶emacs
<jyfl987> LeithWong: 因为主席最近念佛
<fhmdgxs> LeithWong: 恩 我们这种低端用户从来是能用就行
<LeithWong> nyfair: 惭愧。。。我真是用不惯emacs 灰常强大是灰常强大 但是 连续按N个键完成命令 手不够。。还DT
<Cherrot> L-----D: JDO 和 JPA 怎么进行选择呢？ 有什么好的建议吗? :)
<jyfl987> 用什么手都疼 只等将来的脑控编辑器 以及 大脑协处理器了
<LeithWong> fhmdgxs: 基本myeclipse的功能 eclipse都有免费插件替代 建议还是用免费的
<L-----D> Cherrot, 这不用选择 用JPA就是了 JDO基本已经死了
<Cherrot> L-----D: 那为什么GAE还在用JDO呢？ JPA现在对NoSQL支持了？
<nyfair> jyfl987: 手疼还没什么，头疼那就得考虑地球online转生了
<nyfair> 囧，emacs好大
<L-----D> Cherrot, GAE用的其实也不是JDO 也是一个现成ORM的衍生品
<jyfl987> nyfair: ]  只要刺激下大脑分泌点多巴胺就搞定
<L-----D> Cherrot, JPA不支持NoSQL 所以GAE不会用 GAE背后应该是那个BigTable或者类似的产品
<nyfair> jyfl987: 那更惨，生理痛
<jyfl987> nyfair: 怎么会 多巴胺是管兴奋的
<L-----D> Cherrot, JPA本质上和JDO没区别 就是为了让数据库厂商分开赚钱 而制定的 比如cache threadpool
<Cherrot>  L-----D, GAE 同时支持JDO和JPA，我爬了一下，国内大约都用JPA，但国外吵的很凶……所以有点迷茫   :D
<L-----D> Cherrot, JDO标准已经很久不更新了 所以没必要考虑了
<nyfair> jyfl987: 我怎么记得是管基情的
<jyfl987> nyfair: 额？
<Cherrot> L-----D: 哦 明白了， 谢谢啦！
<nyfair> 话说是装emacs还是xemacs?
<L-----D> Cherrot, 理论上说NoSQL 不需要映射 因为存的就是Obejct 所以硬套JPA/JDO其实是多此一举
<L-----D> Cherrot, 我上次听OpenJPA的人说 以后会有单独的标准
<L-----D> Cherrot, 其实现在面向文档管理 已经有一部分NoSQL相关的标准  但其实这个不统一
<L-----D> Cherrot, 本地的 和像GAE这样的完全不一样
<Cherrot> L-----D: 嗯，没有接触过NoSQL，用的一直都是关系数据库。 还是用JPA吧，以后还要用Hibernate，也方便一些:)
<adam8157> roylez: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/sxiv.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: sxiv: 简单快速的图像查看器 — LinuxTOY
<jyfl987> 玩过 sox么 adam8157 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何
<adam8157> jyfl987: 只是用过而已 很方便 别的感触没有
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 视频分享网站怎么屏蔽迅雷下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366579 请教啊，记得某个大神的博客里面有这样的文章，现在找不到了 统计信息: 发表于 由 acer4740 — 2012-03-08 13:54 
<nyfair> imlib2? pass pass
<nyfair> 我需要能直接从galgame文件里看图的东西
<LeithWong> L-----D: 师兄 推荐个nosql的东西呗 要求对map/reduce支持比较好 或者是有点图数据库的特征
<L-----D> LeithWong, 坦白的说我看到很多web开发的转向了分布式数据库
<LeithWong> L-----D: 现在基本新的存储都支持分布式吧
<LeithWong> 虽然Mysql也有cluster 但木有成功案例
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不难，但是如果你的系统里充满了aclipse的变种，妖货呢？
<L-----D> 这个分布式原理不一样 像HBase泡在hadoop上
<LeithWong> L-----D: 大都实现了hadoop的接口 相当于一个标准了hadoop 应该也有不少有自己sharding的了 像mongodb 之前考虑过 不过分布式统计的时候效率比较差
<adam8157> gfrog: yummy cookie in pantry
<NiuBiRenWu> [ $hddtemp -ge 47 -o $cputemp -ge 60 ] 报引数太多，怎解？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不吃了，中午吃多了。。。
<L-----D> LeithWong, mangodb 其实跟传统数据库一样 配置分布式 也是多个实例  主从关系之类的
<L-----D> LeithWong, 当然普通数据库也可以跑在云平台上 所以其实也是一样的
<L-----D> LeithWong, 我对这个其实没什么研究 你去数据库频道问 肯定能得到更好的答案
<LOL_> caleb-: test
<jiero> 妇女节快乐
<LOL_> jiero: 节日快乐
<jiero> LOL_: 你和 CyrusYzGTt 真像。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ??
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 没什么，只是鄙视他
<LOL_> jiero: 他170，俺178
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 額
<jyfl987> jiero: 今天你不放假？
<jiero> jyfl987: 不放。
 * LOL_ 看见 CyrusYzGTt 从背后保住了 jiero .
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是women'sday么
<jiero> jyfl987: 你去死，变态。。。
<NiuBiRenWu> [ $hddtemp -ge 47 ] || [ $cputemp -ge 60 ] 这样也引数太多！
<jyfl987> jiero: 你是变性
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 給我OP t LOL_ 
<jiero> jyfl987: 我变成男人了么。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: lol
 * LOL_ 一直觉得 jiero 是一个女人的灵魂住在了男人的身体里
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵  虽然你变成了男人 但是这节日还是得过的
<jiero> LOL_: 女的灵魂。。。为啥？
<jyfl987> jiero: 你摸下 看看jj还在否
<LOL_> jiero: 你去做泰国做变性手术然后再去韩国做整容手术，在来这里，一定很受广大男同胞的欢迎
<dcluo> q
<jiero> jyfl987: 今天早上光顾着工作了，没看到自己要拍的电脑 $15.5就卖了
<LOL_> jiero: 你们那电脑真便宜
<jiero> LOL_: 难得一见好不。。。
<baiyangcao> jiero:在哪啊？？电脑那么便宜
<LOL_> 俺定的本到现在还没到，京东的送货速度太。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 你去问哪个公司要破产，就说我买你们的电脑！
<jiero> baiyangcao: 在山区
<LOL_> jiero: 趁火打劫
<baiyangcao> jiero：这样也行啊！！
<jiero> LOL_: 屁，帮人家清理
<LOL_> jiero: 不人道
<LOL_> jiero: 那也不能那么便宜呀
<baiyangcao> jiero：太不彻底了
<jiero> LOL_: 这是某公司自己要卖的
<LOL_> jiero: 。。，
<jiero> LOL_: 要是我去了，也就提升一下价格，
<jyfl987> jiero: 擦 才15刀？
<baiyangcao> jiero:这到了什么地步了啊！！买的那么便宜！！有哪吗着急啊
<LOL_> jiero: 你还是有良心滴
<hamo> adam8157: 居然还在上班...弱爆了...
<jiero> jyfl987:  DELL Insprion 530s 小型机
<jyfl987> jiero: 我知道了 他们清理旧电脑 还要付处理费 卖给你则不需要
<adam8157> hamo: 你过节呢?
<NiuBiRenWu> 诸位大侠啊！ [ $hddtemp -ge 47 -o $cputemp -ge 60 ] 报引数太多，怎解啊？
<jiero> jyfl987: 屁处理费。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 不过节...但也不上班...
<jiero> jyfl987: 只是那群人不会卖
<NiuBiRenWu> [ $hddtemp -ge 47 ] || [ $cputemp -ge 60 ] 这样也引数太多！
<adam8157> hamo: 你果然是过节去了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<jiero> jyfl987: 要是稍微会卖了就多赚 80%
 * LOL_ 度娘搜不到东西，谷歌又不让用。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有可能 在编译的时候提供一个选项 你选了A 就把一些调用编译成正常的进程内调用 选了B 就把一些调用编译成走rpc的调用？
<hamo> adam8157: kexin也下班了？
<jyfl987> jiero: 靠 就算多赚100% 也才30刀阿 你倒是卖给我一个30刀的小型机看看
<hamo> LOL_: 我度内部真正用我度的也不多...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你得做好多处理啊... -D设置宏
<baiyangcao> 这个网络除了这个频道还有啥频道啊！！我这边为啥看不到呢？？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<jiero> jyfl987: 说错了。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 一般这个卖 $70左右
<hamo> adam8157: 那群龙无首了还不赶紧开溜...
<adam8157> hamo: 我还做题呢 走啥走
 * LOL_ 真心希望GFW把度娘 QQ 天涯都加入黑名单，那样网络一下就安静了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就想知道怎么整
<jiero> jyfl987: 说了，人家在山区，不提供邮寄。从我这里开车去74KM，要1个小时多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • intel X86架构平板电脑无法使用无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366582 描述：该机为国内厂商菲尼克斯生产的intel x86架构平板电脑，使用intel Atom的处理器，网卡方面使用intel的蓝牙+Wlan桥接结构方案，原机器是安装windows7或可以安装windows XP的，机器带有驱动桥的驱动。 安装完Ubuntu后，发现该 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: gcc -DFOOBAR=RPC
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如说 fastcgi 处理 在单机上你就编译成进程内调用 这样速度快 在集群上你就编译成rpc调用 这样可以负载均衡
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那代码书写上有啥要求呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 写两套 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这太2了吧 没有宏技巧么
<LOL_> hamo: u盘安装linux的文章你有链接吗
<adam8157> jyfl987: 肯定可以写的很有技巧, 但是我觉得吃力不讨好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不搞server 诶 你是不明白这好处的
<hamo> LOL_: 你什么发行版？
<LOL_> hamo: 什么发行版都行
<adam8157> hamo: debian 优盘安装 网络安装各种方便
<jyfl987> 看来我要求助forth了
<jyfl987> forth只要换个stack就可以切到另一套实现去了
<adam8157> hamo: 现在还没看到比较新的概念, 但是已经觉得SICP写的很好很受启发了
<hamo> adam8157: SICP其实没有什么新的概念，他只是把写程序的时候必备的一些概念用一种非常好的方式讲述给你而已...新的概念请左转haskell
<hamo> LOL_: 那就debian吧
<jyfl987> hamo: 哈 你又来卖你的老鼠药了
<hamo> LOL_: 特别简单...
<fvw2> scip 又来了
<LOL_> hamo: 求链接
<hamo> jyfl987: adam8157先提起的..
<fvw2> LOL_: debian好
<jyfl987> fvw2: 他卖的是haskell
<LOL_> fvw2: 链接
<hamo> LOL_: 你就下一个iso镜像，然后找个u盘，dd进去就行
<fvw2> LOL_: 硬盘安也可以
<LOL_> hamo: fvw2 哦
<adam8157> hamo: debian不支持hybird.... 你误人子弟
<hamo> adam8157: 支持了
<hamo> adam8157: 我现在电脑上的就是这么装的
<LOL_> hamo: 关键是学校没有装linux的机子。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你凹凸了...
<adam8157> hamo: 谁说的, 不是说jidgo和hybird只能支持一种么
<fvw2> 我一向都是 硬盘安
<hamo> adam8157: 但实际情况是我确实是这么装的
<adam8157> hamo: 用dd的都是弱爆的不会装loader的
<hamo> LOL_: win下其实也有dd,但是那个的稳定性不好..不推荐用
<hamo> adam8157: 你亮了...我确实不会...懒得折腾..dd多简单
<LOL_> hamo: 求grub4dos在win下的用法
<LOL_> hamo: 链接
<hamo> LOL_: http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<^k^> hamo,啥网址y chrysocome.net - dd for windows
<hamo> ^k^: 小k,你好聪明啊～～～
<^k^> hamo, 你可以说任何外语？  ㍦ 
<adam8157> hamo: 放假就回家上网的宅男啊你
<hamo> adam8157: 毛..在外面呢...等人呢..
<adam8157> hamo: 随身带着笔记本?
<hamo> adam8157: 这不刚下班么...还没放回家呢...
<hamo> adam8157: 再说一个x220，也不沉。。
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: 可你已经随身背着那么多肉了啊
<hamo> adam8157: 那就更不在乎一个电脑了...
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...
<baiyangcao> 怎么查看聊天室列表啊？？
<L-----D> baiyangcao, /list
<baiyangcao> L------D：谢谢哈
<LOL_> 京东的送货速度好慢。。。
<hamo> LOL_: 木有吧...挺快的...我们第一天晚上定了一个路由器，然后第二天早上10点就拿到了..
<fhmdgxs> hamo: 早晨定 下午也能拿
<nyfair> 还好吧，我上午保修下午也过来了
<LOL_> hamo: 俺前天定的货今天还没到
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 怎么打带颜色的字
<nyfair> 报修
<LOL_> hamo: 凌晨定的。定玩两分钟后就没货了
<baiyangcao> /help[/list]
<nyfair> fhmdgxs: 刚看了楼上某人的博客 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/09/print-colored-text-through-irc/
<^k^> nyfair,啥网址y 在IRC中输入彩色文字 - Adam's
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 很帅的
<baiyangcao> L-------D：不行呢？？
<LOL_> ...
<adam8157> 这下彩色字就关上了吧
<LOL_> adam8157: 早该+c了，不过貌似有用吗？
<adam8157> LOL_: 你试试
<nyfair> nyfair.weebly.com/baka.html
<LOL_> adam8157: 上一次网络分离后不是所有设置都不能使了吗
<Apollo> ÓÐÈË°ÑUbuntu×°µ½ARMƽ°åÉϵÄÂð£¿
<^k^> Apollo say: 有人把Ubuntu装到ARM平板上的吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<LOL_> adam8157: 比如那个粗体
<adam8157> LOL_: 不管了 就这样吧
<LOL_> nyfair: 再来个颜色字体试试，看还能用不
<hamo> adam8157: 你也就在内网IRC上显摆显摆彩色字体...
<adam8157> hamo: 等我给你截个图
<hamo> adam8157: 啥图？重口味？？？
 * hamo lol
<gfrog> adam8157: mutt怎么选中一个邮箱里所有含有某种header的邮件啊？
<ofan> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<adam8157> hamo: http://imagebin.org/202423
<hamo> adam8157: 我嚓..这是kernel-qa那个频道？？
<hamo> adam8157: 你啥时候在这边也混个帽帽啊～～～
<adam8157> gfrog: ~h
<adam8157> gfrog: ~h EXPRmessages which contain EXPR in the message header
<gfrog> adam8157: good
<adam8157> hamo: 这里我一直有啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 智慧蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: http://dev.mutt.org/doc/manual.html#patterns 慢慢看
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y The Mutt E-Mail Client
<hamo> adam8157: 那你给我截图不是要显摆帽帽么？
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> hamo: 是啊, 内网的帽帽
<hamo> adam8157: 你啥时候混到#kernel的帽帽...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> gfrog: 来调戏 adam8157啦...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15?
<hamo> adam8157: 或者kexin上次说的那个只有e-staff才能进的channel...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: now.
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 不扯了 我做题去, 瞎扯我就踢蛤蟆
<jyfl987> adam8157: 支持踢蛤蟆
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 么时间调戏伊，正在扫邮箱里800多封邮件。。
<Apollo> ±àÂë¸Ä¹ýÀ´ÁËÂð£¿
<^k^> Apollo say: 编码改过来了吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，你可以配着mit的那个视频一起看sicp，那是sicp课的创始人给HP做培训的时候录的
<adam8157> hamo: 不用了 看书就好 看视频没法专心
<kingbo> roylez: devilspie试验成功，谢谢
<Apollo> ±àÂë
<Apollo> Õâ»ØÊÇUTF-8ÁË°É~£¡
<^k^> Apollo say: 这回是UTF-8了吧~！ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 依然還是 GB2312的
<Apollo> ÈçºÎ²ÅÄܸĵ½UTF-8£¿
<^k^> Apollo say: 如何才能改到UTF-8？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Apollo> ÎÒÊÇÓõÄOpera¡£
<^k^> Apollo say: 我是用的Opera。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没锁屏幕，没事 lol
<hamo> adam8157: scheme确实爽啊～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 又一個 opera黨
<Apollo> ÔõôÁË£¬OperaÓÐÎÊÌ⣿
<^k^> Apollo say: 怎么了，Opera有问题？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 磁盘碎片整理有什么用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366592 系统在运行一个程序时，硬盘驱动器的磁头首先要搜索该程序运行所需的文件，然后将数据读取到内存或磁盘高速缓存 （Cache）中。搜索时间在硬盘性能指标中被称为平均寻道时间（Average seek time），单位为毫秒（ms）。如果能将应 …
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157: 我又写了一个开平方的，真是太流畅了...
<hamo> adam8157: 除了执行效率慢一点...
<adam8157> hamo: 换上quake的那个magic number
<hamo> adam8157: 我精度要求高...0.00000001
<fhmdgxs> 2312哥离开了？
<LOL_> hamo: debian的iso才500多兆
<LOL_> hamo: 怎么这么小
<hamo> LOL_: 网络安装的更小...
<LOL_> hamo: ubuntu 9.10都有3.7g
<hamo> LOL_: 包少...
<LOL_> hamo: http://blog.csdn.net/zfpnuc/article/details/6022998
<^k^> LOL_ ⇪ ti: installing debian from a usb stick with windows(在windows下，从U盘安装debian系统) - Franken Zeng的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<LOL_> hamo: 第一种方法能成功吗
<hamo> LOL_: 没试过...
<LOL_> hamo: 他写的好简单呀
<roylez> LOL_: 神马第一种方法？挥刀自宫吗？
<LOL_> roylez: http://blog.csdn.net/zfpnuc/article/details/6022998
<LOL_> roylez: 上面的第一种方法貌似很简单
<roylez> ...
<roylez> LOL_: netinst多好
<LOL_> roylez: 你又不给俺个grub4dos的链接。。。
<roylez> LOL_: archlinux下 yaourt -S grub4dos
<LOL_> roylez: 网上那些grub4dos的（用度娘找出来的)都很看不懂
<LOL_> roylez: 还都是LiveCD
<adam8157> LOL_: hamo 我倾向用30+M那个iso 或者5M的启动文件
<LOL_> roylez: 这个貌似更简单
<LOL_> roylez: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<^k^> LOL_ ⇪ t: Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
<hamo> adam8157: 牛顿迭代法真是太慢了》。。
<adam8157> hamo: 不都是它的变种么 位置改改而已
<hamo> adam8157: 而且精度也低...其实还有别的方法...
<hamo> adam8157: 我数值分析的课上学了两种，不过都忘了...
<LOL_> hamo: 解方程的根？
<hamo> LOL_: 开平方
<LOL_> hamo: 哦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 关于包管理问题--liblua50包安装失败导致无法apt-get 安装任何软件 死循环 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366596 大家好： 做openwrt的开发需要用到Lua5.1的开发环境，但是我用apt-get误装了liblua50_5.0.3-4_amd64.deb 于是安装liblua50 的时候一直提示我正在解压，但是进程一直没有停止，貌似僵死了。 于是我Kill …
<gfrog> adam8157: Name免费WHOIS优惠码： PRIVACYPLEASE
<adam8157> gfrog: 一直用着呢 不信你查下我的
<gfrog> 啧啧
<gfrog> 我在godaddy的一直没改信息，哈哈，还是dreamhost的，所以也变相private了
<gfrog> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个东西其实都可以乱填 也相当于private...
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: .... 要讲诚信
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 我现在填的真实的呢 电话都有 不过是美国总机转我的工作电话
 * gfrog 吃个牛奶派。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 11.10请问显卡驱动安装成功后 有些特效没有 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366599 驱动程序安装成功，nvidia x server settings配置文件都能打开，但是桌面左侧小图标鼠标移上去后 ，弹出的tips 还是灰色的 不是那种带颗粒白白的。还有进入已安装程序那里，鼠标下拉没有那种动感效果，不会有拉到底后 …
 * gfrog 突然想来又快到Pi节了
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有这功能？ 咋转？
<adam8157> gfrog: 填美国RH总机电话就完了--88XXX
<gfrog> adam8157: 打总机然后神马效果？ 人工转？ 还是直播分机？
<adam8157> gfrog: 播啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 拿google voice骚扰你去，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 对了 全球的分机号是-8388XXX 你懂的
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你电话号码真好记，好吧，骚扰下看看
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是 吉祥号
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Toshiba Satellite L600的电源问题研究 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366601 这是一个很老的问题了，两年之后，已经可以基本解释清楚始末了。在下愚见，谬误之处，望大家指正。 事情起因 Toshiba Satellite L600笔记本是2009年推出的，不少朋友的笔记本就是这个型号（我在50人小班里发现3台L600）。这个 …
<jyfl987> 好了 今天的工作完成了
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.2.9-2.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP 升級回來了
<debianer> 有人在用sae吗？
<caleb-> google chrome 64bit 自带 libpepflashplayer.so 了
<caleb-> 不知从哪版开始的
<debianer> 我在新浪sae上布置了一个wordpress  http://gann.sinaapp.com/
<^k^> debianer,啥网址y 小江恩的博客 | 上下无常，进退无恒
<debianer> 很好玩
<debianer> 速度也快
<bearzk> :)
<lotutu> sae 是类似虚拟空间的东西 ？
<imtxc> 累啊
<debianer> lotutu: 可以想gae一样
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 你騙人，，
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教lm_sensors安装， i5 2500k p8z68v lx 10.04 64位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366605 因为长时间开机作计算，希望能监测cpu温度。可惜lm_sensors安装之后，无法load。 run sensors-detect得到 Driver `w83627ehf': * ISA bus, address 0x290 Chip `Nuvoton NCT6776F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9) Driver `coretemp': * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (con …
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: dev-channel 才有
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我的 chrome 64bit 木有自帶flash插件
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: stable / beta 还没有
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .. 要說清楚哦，
<caleb-> 不知为毛 32bit 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<imtxc> 今天的github 怎么这么慢
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 貌似被攻擊了。。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 今天 github給我發信息說要修改密碼
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 哦a
<nyfair> 前几天不是有毛子说rails有问题，github啥的轻松搞定
<imtxc> 反正push 速度慢很
<metbsd> 用HDMI放电影时，怎么让声音从耳机出来，而不是从hdmi?
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 安装QQ出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366607 sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture /home/maojindao/下载/linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb dpkg：处理 linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb (--install)时出错： parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 7 package 'linuxqq:i386': 版本字符串 v1.0.2-beta1 中有错误: version number does not start with digit 在处理时有错 …
<caleb-> nyfair: 那毛子把 github 黑了，所以才有今天的事
<imtxc> caleb-: push速度很慢也是这个原因？
<imtxc> 也有可能是我的破网不争气
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不是让你改密码 是让你确认你的ssh密钥
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<imtxc> adam8157: 是的
<roylez> adam8157: Igor帅呆了
<adam8157> roylez: 啥
<roylez> adam8157: github都纹上身了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 反正我不用了
<adam8157> roylez: hehe
<roylez> adam8157: 黑了github的那毛子
<caleb-> github++
<adam8157> roylez: 话说, 推荐做一遍sicp, 现在感觉lisp和这本书都真不错呀
<roylez> adam8157: 渣，我现在主攻忽悠学
<jiero> roylez: 坏坏
<jlzhang> 话说昨天我刚买的西数的VPS，今天就出问题了。
<jlzhang> TMD骗我说独享5M带宽
<jlzhang> 其实就是大家共享一个IP，然后做一下SQUID
<jlzhang> 这Squid做的还烂
<jlzhang> IE、firefox出来的内容都不一样，下午还挂了。
<jlzhang> 问一下，限制ISP都用Squid做缓存吗？
<jlzhang> 现在的ISP
<LOL_> .
<adam8157> roylez: 听NPR里, 总统候选人的演讲都是在说反GOV, 而且还是共和党的.....
<nyfair> 话说，有人问我bios里硬盘设了APIC之后怎么进ubuntu，求指南
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么深度复制目录树里面的文件~~~~~给debian6的iceweasel安装flash http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366608 老爷机512M内存用xp实在吃力 用debian6+lxde 开机只占80M 正题： 给浏览器装flash 官方下载的install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz 解压后在～/Downloads得到： libflashplayer.so usr/ usr/bin/ usr/bin/flash-player-properties usr/share/ usr/share …
<LOL_> roylez: slackware是不是软件很多？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你这个问题问得
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 这个问题是不是非一般的傻
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 这两天看那些系统的安装方法看的我都快崩溃了
<yall> ls
<adam8157> yall: 点点你一直在啊...
<LOL_> mugebjgd: unetbootin  universal usb installer dd grub4dos wubi UltraISO...
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 感觉就像跟安MinGW一样墨迹，网上的教程真XX
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在Ubuntu中禁用独显只用集显 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366609 最近给小Y（y460a)新装了ubuntu 12.04 Beta。还不错，就是双显卡问题 我的小Y带了intel i3集成显卡和ati 5650. 以前装了ati 驱动的话，若BIOS里不禁用集显就不能进入ubuntu，禁用了集显进win7又不能用集显，很是麻烦。 我也用了那个git acpi_call …
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 新立德快速过滤只显示已安装的包，各种设置都试过还是没用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366611 我刚安装的新立德在快速过滤里面搜索出来的只有已安装的包，但点击旁边的“搜索”又能搜到，在在搜索过滤器里面只勾上“未安装”也没用。 把新立德连同配置文件完全卸载了一遍，重启，再 …
<LOL_> u
<Zertad> Hey
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366616 为什么我点击面板主页里的软件没有反应？鼠标能动不是死机了，点击过滤结果也没有反应。 统计信息: 发表于 由 szh7379 — 2012-03-08 19:03
<godmsmile> 、topic
<godmsmile> what is this?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双模3/4G上网卡，什么品牌有这种卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366617 (1)无线上网卡可以用移动，联通，电信，这三个营运商的其中两种或三种模式！ (2)可以安装在ubuntu系统。 符合(1)(2)项的无线网卡有么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 asfjaf — 2012-03-08 19:09
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • screenlets lyrics不显示歌词啊。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366621 不懂怎么用啊，其作者也没有写个使用教程。。。 我这种菜鸟不会整啊，坛子里大神们帮帮忙吧。。 我只能打开它，桌面有个小喇叭，然后放歌的时候一点反应都没有，没有歌词显示 不知道怎么回事。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Richard_Doe  …
<jiero> ch
<jiero> 还是debian好。。。除了字体奇怪
<jiero> 比fedora处理简单些。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 字体奇怪？
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 对啊，选择中文后就全用中文字体了——但中文字体的英文很难看。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 可以装字体啊
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 恩，就是这种感觉。该给所有中文字体找个新伙伴。。。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 要设置——这是不必要的吧。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 旅游太多了，都见不到你了
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: ubuntu 是基于 debian 配置的是么？
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 早就有一套了，Ubuntu的自定设置一直延续自己的，只有软件包从debian拿来。
<iGoogle> jiero: 今天在公司，登录不上irc而已
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 哦。
<iGoogle> 明天去滑雪。
<jiero> iGoogle: o
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 有錢淫。。 0 0
<iGoogle> 谁在用mlnet
<debianer> iGoogle: 我
<lotcor> me
<iGoogle> debianer: 你那下载，有速度没。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 开始用磁力链了？
<iGoogle> bt都灭了。只能magnet。才安装mlnet，没发现支持magnet。
<iGoogle> 资源越来越没了
<jyfl987> 磁力连挺好的
<iGoogle> 驴子都没速度
<iGoogle> 好啥。那不稳定的。不如torrent
<jyfl987> 那是因为贵国bt还是多么 这种东西得用的人多 速度才快阿
<soiamso> iGoogle: 驴子跟磁力一个道理吧
<jyfl987> 过几年ipv6普及了 速度应该就上来了
<jyfl987> 道理差不多
<jyfl987> 是那个 kad道理差不多
<iGoogle> soiamso: 还是不同的。magnet很容易没连接。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你买个国外的vpn去下
<iGoogle> 那蛋痛的
<iGoogle> 偶尔下载而已
<soiamso> iGoogle: 这个跟国内的环境有关，共享的人少，而且下的都是中字版
<jyfl987> 没办法 谁叫你这土老财生在天朝
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你们那公司，内部有啥片子，共享出来
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你咋不搞pt
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥片子?
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你平时看些啥？
<iGoogle> DawnFantasy: 你最近跑出来了啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 电影阿
<iGoogle> adam8157: 就是啊。共享点
<L-----D> 其实应该建个irc 专门发磁力链和ed2k
<adam8157> iGoogle: http://loli.lu
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y LOLI.LU - 迅雷离线下载分享
<soiamso> jyfl987: mirrorbrain
<soiamso> jyfl987: 搞webseed
<iGoogle> 那地方，没多少片子的。 adam8157_away
<soiamso> iGoogle: btdigg
<adam8157> iGoogle: http://yyets.com
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y YYeTs,人人影视,分享 学习 进步 ——人人影视字幕组,永远为您翻译最快最好的海外影视字幕
<dreamysirc> 为啥都是动漫，现在动漫可以下载的地方比电影还多……
<L-----D> iGoogle, http://www.sharevirus.com/
<^k^> L-----D,啥网址y • Index page
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 动漫，翻版打击力度小，制作成本低
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 一般靠卖周边
<iGoogle> 人人咋还没被关闭
<iGoogle> youku上，好多动画都搜索 不到了
<soiamso> iGoogle:  因为上面没有文件
<iGoogle> 其实一个意思
<L-----D> iGoogle, 我推荐的网站怎么样
<iGoogle> 英文的，看啥嘛
<iGoogle> 不如直接推荐一个片子。
<iGoogle> 给一个链接
<adam8157> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=663090   anyone have this issue too?
<lubotu2> Debian bug 663090 in alsa-utils "amixer: convert percentage into db wrongly" [Important,Open]
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: #663090 - amixer: convert percentage into db wrongly - Debian Bug report logs
<isky_> hello
<^k^> isky_, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<soiamso> iGoogle: 如果不用看字幕的话，下载没有字幕的版本最快
<isky_> 呵呵
<iGoogle> soiamso: 只有a片，才不看字幕吧。
<byzantium> 问下 就是谁用过xp的英文版
<byzantium> 上边的汉化怎么下载
<soiamso> byzantium 只有pro版才可以免费下载汉化吧
<mugebjgd> byzantium: 不知道你在说什么
<mugebjgd> soiamso: +1
<mugebjgd> byzantium: win7 ultimate
<soiamso> byzantium: 其他版本都不可以，
<byzantium> 我向有个汉化包
<soiamso> byzantium: 微软一直这样卖东西的，所以一直没有统一国际化问题。在linux十分容易就解决了
<soiamso> byzantium: 现在还用xp，还英文版，你有洁癖吧
<byzantium> 我现在需要学习以下 vs2010的 code ui
<L-----D> byzantium, xp英文版 在update里就可以下 应该
<L-----D> 那和xp好像没关系嘛
<byzantium> 因此 需要安装虚拟机  运行vs
<soiamso> byzantium: 看中文版也学不会什么
<L-----D> byzantium, 这我觉得 还是跟xp汉化包没关系
<byzantium> 没有了  我只有xp的英文版本   因此用这  但是刚刚安上就看到需要汉化包
<byzantium> 就想着装个
<L-----D> vs2010界面应该是WPF写的
<soiamso> byzantium: 重新下载 hp oem cn 版， 修改虚拟机 bios 信息
<byzantium> 呵呵 wpf 是啥呀
<L-----D> byzantium, 界面库 你做过windows开发么
<L-----D> WinForm之后WPF
<byzantium> 没有
<byzantium> 刚刚工作才一年多点
<byzantium> 只是做过服务器端的开发
<byzantium> 现在需要作一些自动化测试
<byzantium> 就是用vs2010 code ui
<Evanescence>  data  | ♪ » rm -rf music/                                                                            «
<Evanescence> removed `music/Languages/Chinese/周杰伦/.fuse_hidden0000025c00000004'
<Evanescence> rm: cannot remove `music/Languages/Chinese/周杰伦': Directory not empty
<Evanescence> removed `music/pop/Dido/.fuse_hidden000003a600000005'
<Evanescence> rm: cannot remove `music/pop/Dido': Directory not empty
<Evanescence> 请问，这个要怎么删除啊？
<byzantium> rm -r
<phoenixlzx> 把文件夹里的东西都干掉再删
<byzantium> 把整个目录都删了
<phoenixlzx> rm -r 容易出问题
<byzantium> rm -rf
<byzantium> 为啥阿
<byzantium> 没有遇到过问题
<phoenixlzx> 递归删除，如果你还有那个文件夹想留着呢
<byzantium> 奥
<byzantium> 这样阿
<byzantium> 我是相应Evanescence的相应
<phoenixlzx> 除非是确认这个文件夹下什么都不要了才可以进入这个文件夹执行 rm -rf *
<Guest668> hi
<^k^> Guest668, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<DawnFantasy> iPeipei, igoogle 是你？／
<DawnFantasy> 都长个 i 样。。
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ee說了，， iPeipei 是 ee的變異分身有自己的意識的
<Evanescence> 我上面不是rm -rf 的么，你们没看到？
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 小分身
<isky_> 呵呵，
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 不是，，是 意識分身
<isky_> 是偶的号，
<isky_> 偶是SKY
<CyrusYzGTt> isky_§ ..額，，你是 天空黑客？？
<isky_> 晕？
<CyrusYzGTt> isky_§ 。。？？
<isky_> 这你都看得出来？？？
<isky_> 你是谁啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> isky_§ 瞎猜的。。
<isky_> 你真强，
<isky_> 不过了久不玩了，
<isky_> 不过偶好久不玩了，
<isky_> 偶想写个IRC的机器人玩玩
<CyrusYzGTt> isky_§ ..額，。。可以遇見會被封印 抹殺的
<isky_> 哦，
<DawnFantasy> 发现玩IRC的。。
<isky_> 偶想弄个会和人 聊天的
<DawnFantasy> 都对机器人感兴趣。。
<DawnFantasy> 哈哈
<isky_> 研究下中文语义分析。。。
<isky_> 有兴趣的可以试偶的QQ机器人。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在raid10的机器上安装ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366626 如题 ubuntu无raid10的驱动，只支持0,1,5 所以安装界面会出现两个硬盘 我的是版载raid 华硕P5Q PRO的主板 两个WD 500G 蓝盘 ＋ 两个希捷12代 500G  …
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有
<jiero> 没人了
<zepogh> debian 7stable 啥时候出阿
<L-----D> isky_, 中文语义分析 你怎么做？
<jiero> zepogh: 明年
<jiero> MaskRay: 果断的论坛挂了是吧。
<zepogh> jieero：几月，ubuntu10.04停止前可否
<jiero> zepogh: Debian和Ubuntu的稳定版本交互不行吗？
<namoamitabuddha> zepogh: debian 没有明确时间的
<caleb-> jiero: 不行
<jiero> caleb-: ;)
<MaskRay> jiero: sogou.com 好渣，curl -A Mozilla 下来的 乱码
<zepogh> 其实现在最蛋疼的是硬盘价格居高不跌阿
<MaskRay> jiero: 纯gb2312/k也就忍了
<jiero> MaskRay: 节省带宽啊，
<Kandu> cfy: 開始懶得寫 blog 了，看到 html php js 這樣的東西就頭痛。你覺得混混網易新浪博客好不
<jiero> Destine: 收到节日礼物了吗？
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: sxml
<jiero> Destine: 过节好，悦姐。
<caleb-> Kandu: 那些要实名的
<Destine> jiero, 没有！求礼物！
<jiero> Destine: 恩。看看我有什么礼物可以给。。。
<Destine> jiero, 看之。
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不錯
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不過不適合我用 :)
<Kandu> caleb-: 可以接受
<jiero> Destine: 真不知道啥可以哦。让一直不买书的我看免费书的 http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y Free Books for Your Kindle | eReaderIQ.com
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: why?
<Destine> jiero, adelaide的更好看。
<jiero> Destine: 那个是图书馆哦。
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 沒有轉換成各種不同格式的需求
<Destine> jiero, 对呀。
<jiero> Destine: 畏惧图书馆
<Destine> jiero, 。。。
<jiero> Destine: 图书馆是恐怖的做作业的地方
<Destine> jiero, 要不寄只袋鼠来。
<adam8157> jiero: 求袋鼠肉
<jiero> Destine 我做不到——
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 袋鼠肉我这里都有
<jiero> adam8157 自己买去
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 你吃不惯的
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 哪天来魔都我请你吃~
<Destine> jiero, 不好吃。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 哟西
<Destine> jiero, 我倒是想做只考拉。
<jiero> Destine: 几个月后我去你家，你养我吧。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 不说吃的了, 正节食呢
<Destine> jiero, 啊？我家？
<yall> .
<MeaCulpa2> Destine: 考拉，蚊虫欢迎，寄生虫极多，性病缠身，还喜欢搞基
 * jiero 拿不出礼物。。。
<MeaCulpa2> Destine: 你要做了考拉倒是得其所了
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 代毛羊驼皮！
<jiero> Destine: 嗯嗯。
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 代毛羊驼皮！草泥马的好东西
<jiero> MeaCulpa非洲吧
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 澳洲羊驼
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 羊驼主要是澳洲和南美
<MeaCulpa2> 南美和澳洲
<MeaCulpa2> 南美的更好点，高原
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: ——
<MeaCulpa2> Destine: 不懂不要乱T
 * jiero 还是有时喝过量牛奶。
<jiero> Destine: 这个夏天毕业吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，那 綠燈俠，要保留不?
<Destine> jiero, 不呢。
<cfy> Kandu: 都不要了。
<jiero> Destine: 没有兴趣去申请参加GNOME 的那个活动？
<Destine> jiero, 就是要去~
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux From Scratch 7.1发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366629 Linux From Scratch项目发布了 7.1版 ，提供了345页的一步步创建定制Linux发行版的指南。指南包含了新的核心组件，如3.2.6 Linux kernel和GCC 4.6.2。手册采用创作共用非商业许可证发布，可通过 在线阅读 或下载 PDF 和 HTML 格式的文档。 来源： solidot  …
<jiero> Destine: 好哦
<adam8157> Destine: 这是咋了...
<jiero> adam8157 什么事情呢？
<Destine> adam8157, 咋了？
<Atrix> 这里有人用matlab没
<adam8157> 不知道为啥meaculpa被踢 0_o
<fyodor_> Atrix: hmm, 用过，不精
<byzantium> Atrix, ???
<byzantium> 呵呵 有啥事清呐
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道，科普了一下而已
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么游戏引擎适合制作西游记的呢？
 * adam8157 我俯卧撑去了 =,=
<Atrix> fyodor_: 帮我看一个题吧，私聊吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Action还是RPG?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Action，72变也要
<fyodor_> 那算啦...
<Atrix> fyodor_: ???
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 作出七龙珠的大概就可以吧？
<fyodor_> Atrix: 问 byzantium
<byzantium> ？？？
<byzantium> Atrix, ???
<jiero> Destine: 其实，我觉得很多很难藏，不过一个特大的蟑螂我是可以带回去给你的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Ogre?
<MaskRay> Kandu: markdown (pandoc)
<byzantium> Atrix, 呵呵    直接说出来就完事了
<Destine> jiero, 不要。。
<Atrix> byzantium: min(x'*H*x - 2x'*f)
<byzantium> 谁会的 就会告诉你的
<byzantium> 矩阵阿
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpaca
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Alpaca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<byzantium> x是个列向量？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Alpaca和Llama袋鼠国都有养殖，虽然品质不如安第斯山的，但还是很珍贵
<Atrix> 其中x=（x1,x2....xj),约束条件为sum(x)=1,并且x的每个元素都大于等于0
<byzantium> f是什么？？
<Atrix> byzantium: 假设我已经求出了f
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。那个纯粹是玩具狗长了个羊身体吧。
<byzantium> 先看看
<jiero> Destine: 要会叫的蚯蚓吗？不保证活着。
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: octave?
<Destine> jiero, 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 羊毛的手感，但更紧密，更轻，更保暖
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 用matlab做的
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 貌似octave和matlab通用的吧
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: 我问你用 Open source 还是用 matlab 的 crack
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。我。。。不知道。。。我对毛制品不敢兴趣。。。一般就是那种超级不透气的人造纤维就够我用了。
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 我用的是matlab
<jiero> MeaCulpa: orge太难了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: o
<Destine> jiero, 亲，做trilogy和jurlique的代购吧~
<jiero> Destine: 我没听说过哦
<Destine> jiero, 果然是男人。
<jiero> Destine: 男人的我也不知道
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: octave 是不是运算精度差多
 * jiero 除了BMW以外任何车品牌都不认得
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 这个还真不知道，octave的工具箱比matlab少很多倒是真的
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: 工具箱？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我见识过的，表现好的，只有ogre, 玩过一个ogre做的uo客户端
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 其他都是专业级的了
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 就是那个toolbox里面的.m函数，我也是刚开始用，不知道说错了没
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 啥啥意思呢。。。Ogre我经历过的游戏都是超级业余的。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: 我不懂
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: 那些功能高级么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过ogre的动作游戏都不行
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 没用过，这是做作业得用matlab不得以才用的
<jiero> Destine: 你曾经以为我是女人吗？
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 不过我试过吧matlab的.m文件拷到octave相应的目录下直接能用
<Destine> jiero, 没有啊。
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: 这种 cp 其实都是侵犯版权的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Ogre做RPG的
<jiero> Destine: 恩。好。我倒是希望保持不男不女的 :)
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 知道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我喜欢世界细致，物理模型干练的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 射击游戏object少
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 嘿嘿，自己私下学习用的，希望不会惹麻烦了，：)
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么。。。
<MeaCulpa> 秘鲁2xxx年古墓里，羊驼毛都不腐烂，质地如新...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我觉得Savage是很好的西游记游戏制作实验场。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: 恩，你连 crack 都用，当然是。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 说tremz，结果我自己都编译不来，就不跟你扯它了。。。
<pityonline> 今天人不少啊
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 冤枉啊，咱一个穷学生，不得以啦，以后有钱了，再支持正版 :)
<jiero> pityonline: 稀客真稀奇
<adam8157> pityonline: P姐好
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 这是什么称谓啊。。。
<pityonline> jiero: 我也不稀吧
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: 不是，是国内都用 matlab 的缘故
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<adam8157> pityonline: PP好
<jiero> pityonline: 感觉不到你的存在。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Atrix: 例如学校要求作业，等等。这种是限制开源的行为
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<pityonline> jiero: 我是自己生活的主角……
<jiero> pityonline: 那你太平常了。。。
<Atrix> namoamitabuddha: 我也没办法啊，现在做作业主要是matlab
<jiero> pityonline: 一个人生活的主角变化才有趣呢。
 * adam8157 我饿
<Atrix> 奇怪，我的pulsaudio怎么自己关闭了
 * jiero 往 adam8157 嘴里打气
 * jiero 今天又见到一个无法驱动的硬件。
<pityonline> jiero: 所以我并不稀奇
<jiero> pityonline: 今天的主角是女生。
<jiero> lol
<pityonline> jiero: 对于购物网站来说是
 * jiero 今天说了这么多昆虫想到了前几天在邮箱里见到的半个手掌大的蜘蛛。
<jiero> 一开始还以为是玩具。
 * jiero 又想想还是拿了纸去碰。恩是活的。
<jiero> pityonline: 购物？
<pityonline> jiero: 购物网站啊
<jiero> pityonline: 额，不知道。妇女节挺奇怪的
<pityonline> jiero: 各商家都琢磨着怎么从女人钱包里掏钱
<jiero> pityonline: 没有男人送礼物的么。。。
<pityonline> jiero: 对于一对男女来说，钱都是女人的
<Atrix> pulseaudio自己退出,/etc/init.d/pulseaudio start也不好使
<jiero> 礼物礼物。
<jiero> pityonline: 这样啊。对此我一无所知。只有用到钱时才想到钱的我。
<pityonline> jiero: 这就属于被女人欠管理类的
<pityonline> jiero: 或是正在被管理中……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: :)
 * kk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没钱没钱啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 打工啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不打
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 厨师，电工
<MeaCulpa> 建筑工业好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都不感兴趣，我太容易厌倦，做任何一件事情
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 把妹
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没兴趣
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嫌麻烦，不会讨好别人。
<MeaCulpa> 你人生黯淡了...啥都没兴趣
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 走私
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 兴趣就是改变～
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 从中国走私酸奶...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: thx
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。太冷了，我睡觉了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我以前有个朋友的朋友，在美墨边境走私乳制品
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 昨天一晚降水 50ml的感觉
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。这样啊。
<MeaCulpa> 如果我没记错的话，袋鼠国和美国是唯一两个未经巴氏消毒乳制品管制的国家
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中国走私的是不是上船直接不出就折返呢。
<MeaCulpa> 不知道...一把澡洗好发现我都被ban了...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你和Destine有什么矛盾？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没看懂
<pityonline> vim 可以批量在指定多行首添加文本吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我也没
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 可以先选定再添加
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: how？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: V, s/^/XXX/g
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 直接指定行号自然也可以
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 这不是替换吗？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 替换行首标志不就是插入么
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 如果行中间有和行首相同的文本不就连行中间的也改了吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 或者用c-v选第一列按I 写入 然后esc
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: ^是行首标志
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: Ouch!
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 明白了，刚没注意看。嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: start,ends/foo/bar/g 应该也可以。 Adam说的也可以
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 嗯，我习惯用 :%s/foo/bar/g 全改
<zlei> 请问如何查看我的80端口是否被占用
<zlei> [lei@arch ~]$ netstat -an | grep 80  >> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.201:56847     124.40.41.15:80         TIME_WAIT
<zlei> 这是什么意思？我的56847链接到124......15:80地址
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那种块insert我一直没心得...
<Atrix> zlei: 这个端口80不是你的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 列的 有时候挺好用
<jiero> 各位晚安。
<Atrix> 是web服务起的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩~~
<mza_1> 论坛能访问吗？
<zlei> Atrix: 但是我在nodejs无法监听我的80端口啊
<Atrix> zlei: 你的ip是多少
<pityonline> mza_1: org 好像又挂了
<Atrix> zlei: 192还是124
<zlei> 是201
<mza_1> 好像archlinux的wiki也挂了
<zlei> 119.5.113.24
<mza_1> 是不是gfw又出问题了……
<zlei> Atrix: 你说我的外网？我接了路由的
<zlei> Atrix: 我的是192
<Atrix> zlei: 从你上面的输出我感觉是你想连124.40.41.15的80端口，但是超时了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我也做了20俯卧撑，虽然我体重很重了，但不足以给我的肌肉足够压力
<roylez_> MeaCulpa adam8157 你俩还在呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: . roylez_ .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还是卧推效果好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你要是想长肌肉，俯卧撑效果一般，尤其你体重不大的话
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.163.com/12/0308/19/7S3KVIJU00011229.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 储户打印96页对账单遭银行收费4200元_网易新闻中心
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 主要是每天坚持锻炼下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 想长肌肉如何呢?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我现在俯卧撑效果不错， 不行了
<zlei> Atrix: 不是.我想做个网站,在本机测试,但是无法监听80和81..83等等,,上千的端口又没有问题
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大负荷，次数不用太多 ， >7 即可
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥意思
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我下午贴的Jessie Janes work out没看？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 照那位姐姐做，没错的
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> 艳星一般都很重视胸肌嘛
<kazjer> 现在gfw开始屏蔽境外dns了吗？ tier3 骨干网的4.2.2.{23456}都ping不通了。
<MeaCulpa> 没有肌肉，啥填充物都是白搭
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中体倍力一直给我打电话办健身卡
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac310530/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这样视角看~瞬间敢脚碉堡了 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过
<roylez_> adam8157: 没发给你，2
<CyrusYzGTt> ..是不是 去米線路被封，，我這裏根本上不了 米國的網站。。
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309678/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 新西游之日和配音：旅程的终点 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 你复习下这个 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275074/
<kazjer> CyrusYzGTt: 你 ping 4.2.2.3 试试？
<CyrusYzGTt> kazjer§ ..木有反應。。
<kazjer> CyrusYzGTt: 恐怖的事情终于发生了
<kazjer> 今天开始要自己搭建dns了
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> kazjer§ ..是不是，，國家局域網正式成立了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kazjer§ 60 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 58999ms
<kazjer> CyrusYzGTt: 恐怕是的，不过好像还有几个漏网之鱼
<CyrusYzGTt> kazjer§ ..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中体倍力洗澡还行
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 器械一般般了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我那时候见你们楼上一排排的去洗澡，难道是AMD的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中关村周边似乎健身房不少，口碑都一般
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 最搞笑，我那时候google圈定了几个健身的地方，有一个就在科学院南路附近，走进一看，健身足浴...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他那个器械比自己在家好太多了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是，自家没法比
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中体现在要3K了, 最低2.5K 好贵阿
<Atrix> zlei 是不是你把1024一下的端口禁止连接了
<zlei> Atrix: 没有吧？我都不知道怎么禁用
<pityonline> 原来 Tomboy 这个软件还有呢，自从用了 unity 我就再也没用过
<Atrix> zlei: 没用过nodejs，不知道了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我那时候3个月700呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中体妹子不多，地方还可以的
<pityonline> 刚把 hosts 里有关 twitter 的项目清空了，然后就上不去了，难道我的 vpn 不管用了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 喂喂，你的小裤裤里面塞的是什么啊！香蕉么~ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 真是贵啊...
<pityonline> roylez_: 主席你天天看这个，迟早走火入魔……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 洗澡，游泳，算公道了，还有网蹭
<roylez_> pityonline: 神奇的发现在38节这东西回首页了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/
<pityonline> roylez_: ......
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 王者之回眸
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个看过没？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309877/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 见识一下真正的日本武士刀技艺，当场被震了，心中忍不住就叫好 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> 看看去
<MeaCulpa> 曲刃剑，穿刺攻击无能，只能流行于缺乏金属盔甲的岛国
<MeaCulpa> 无视
<MeaCulpa> 日本刀只有贫铁地区才有用
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Error #2032
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 火狐悲剧了
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 重启火狐
<MeaCulpa> flash 11.1
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你堂堂主席，还留连flash站点，情何以堪？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这人真了不得，砍铁力道掌握得真好，底下木头就擦了下
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 收刀动作专业
 * adam8157 关机看书睡觉
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 天朝其实也nb的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 武术最浅薄的竞技项目，也有对练的，虽然没有蘑菇小，但是是真人啊
<MeaCulpa> 纵然没开锋，失误了还是后果严重的
<MeaCulpa> 尤其九节鞭和刀对练，难度不小
<MeaCulpa> 一般没人拿流星锤之类对联，链标和九节鞭到底了，钝器失误了吃不消
<roylez_> 说白了还是力气大占便宜
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那是有规则不许打要害
<MeaCulpa> 否则力气大也没用
<MeaCulpa> 武术要是拿来竞技，就是比力气
<MeaCulpa> 人家就是练怎么打要害的
<MeaCulpa> 除非想棒子，鬼子那样上升到精神层面
<roylez_> 不说了，睡觉
<MeaCulpa> 恩睡觉
<lvlv> 有木有人哪
<lvlv> 编译内核出错了
<lvlv> make bzImage 总是报错啊
<lvlv> 先是在virtualbox 里的lubuntu上编译
<lvlv> 出错
<lvlv> make menuconfig 都没动
<lvlv> 后来就在真机上弄了
<lvlv> ubuntu 11.10
<lvlv> 现在还是make bzImage
<lvlv> 在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去了cebit了么
<knownbad> 天亮了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<knownbad> 色欲焚身的德国香肠
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不是香肠君
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你再次搞错了
<knownbad> 但是你长的像香肠？？？？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 更不像
<knownbad> 你老婆何时回来？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你擦
<knownbad> 我自个有老婆擦不需要擦你老婆
<knownbad> 这个周末带她去赌城看看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无聊的地方
<bearzk> 有个问题！
<bearzk> 上网本Eeepc 1015PX 耳塞输入和Mic是一个口的 这情况怎么办？
<gebjgd> bearzk: 用手机的耳机
<alvin_rxg> bearzk: 買個轉換的東東唄。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有那种东西么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有
<alvin_rxg> 一個口分出兩個
<knownbad> 双性恋。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还真没见过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有卖的？
<knownbad> 有。
<bearzk> 我知道你说的东西
<bearzk> 我还想说这个口mic插上去完全没反应啊
<bearzk> 只是mic的话
<gebjgd> bearzk: 用手机的耳机就行了
<bearzk> 我试试
<gebjgd> bearzk: mic和耳机一体的那种
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 豆瓣网站做的还挺好看的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 早幾年就這樣的
<bearzk> 不管用啊...挠头
<gebjgd> bearzk: 有这事 你的手机耳机是3节的？带mic的？
<bearzk> 3节带mic
<gebjgd> bearzk: 我这里就可以
<bearzk> 耳机工作 mic 不管用 纳闷
<bearzk> 是不是在声音首选项里需要改什么啊
<gebjgd> bearzk: 不知道 我的上面有 mic 所以对于我来说无所谓
<knownbad> 开 alsamixer 看看
<knownbad> 对我来说 alsamixer 解决了所有问题。
<bearzk> 还是不行 查到官方有人说这个bug 装了一些什么乱七八糟东西 重启试试了...
<bearzk> 悲剧啊 还是不行啊..
<gebjgd> bearzk: 你那个本子没有mic？
<bearzk> 机器自带的都不管用么 我就x了
<kk>  06:18
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-09
<archl_dungeon> 欢迎狗头人们
<pocoyo> ..
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 婆婆
<pocoyo> archl_dungeon: 呃。
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 女人喜欢什么啊？
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 男人喜欢什么啊？
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 你喜欢什么啊？
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 受不了骚扰就回应吧
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 泡泡
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: ipad3发布了ipad2全线降价到 $398
<pocoyo> 测试
<pocoyo> archl_dungeon: ...
<imtxc> roylez: 主席这么早啊
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 乐乐
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 悦悦参加GNOME的那个活动了哦
<metbsd> 可以同时放两部电影，而且都有声音吗
<roylez> metbsd: alsa当然可以
<metbsd> oss不行？
<roylez> metbsd: 没用过oss
<metbsd> 没用过alsa
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 38节一过，女人回来上班，吵死了
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 原来你的名字是“红了”的意思。。。
<roylez> archl_dungeon: 我自己编的词，你瞎掰什么呢。再胡说我ban了你
<archl_dungeon> roylez: roy不是你的名字吗？
 * archl_dungeon 抱抱roylez
<archl_dungeon> roylez: ipad2降价了，一片都是 #398
<roylez> archl_dungeon: 都归你了
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 都归你了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 帮我把家里的MeaCulpa解ban了
<archl_dungeon> roylez: Destine生气了。
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 灭了 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> :) 毫无理由
 * MeaCulpa 天气不错，休息的是时候
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 晒太阳啊。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么设置，使ubuntu直接进入命令行界面，我的主盘是XP，从盘是Ubuntu! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366640 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangbodang — 2012-03-09 9:25
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 羡慕嫉妒恨。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是这个么？
<roylez> gfrog: 蛙男，蹦一个
 * gfrog boring meeting.
<gfrog> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知道....我看看路由器
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，是这个
 * MeaCulpa 出去溜娃了
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: caleb- 我键盘f系列的按键都按不了了 是不是什么开关被关了？
<caleb-> jyfl987: f1~f12?
<jyfl987> caleb-: 搞定了 我键盘上有个 [f]mode键管这个
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在ubuntu里，显示网卡是正常的，连接宽带网呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366643 在windows里，是建立个宽带连接，输入用户账户和密码，然后下载客户端！ 在ubuntu里怎么建立宽带连接？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangbodang — 2012-03-09 9:56
<gfrog> jyfl987: 矮油，好先进
<imtxc> adam8157: 哈 来了啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 机械键盘?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 嘛键盘 那么高级
<archl_dungeon> jyfl987: 。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 你还是学生?
<imtxc> adam8157: 被你看出来了
<archl_dungeon> imtxc: 是什么同学？
<archl_dungeon> imtxc: 你和pocoyo一样是怪人
<imtxc> archl_dungeon: 没懂
<archl_dungeon> imtxc: 是怪人
<imtxc> archl_dungeon: 何怪之有
<jyfl987> 毛机械键盘
<jyfl987> 就是普通键盘
<jyfl987> http://coolshell.cn/articles/6775.html  adam8157 看这个 里面的演示很cool
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Bret Victor – Inventing on Principle | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<jyfl987> 靠 kk翻墙的
<archl_dungeon> jyfl987: 坏键盘了
<archl_dungeon> imtxc: 就是怪
<imtxc> archl_dungeon: 好吧
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不是youku么
<jyfl987> imtxc: coolshell本身在墙外
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哦啊
<cfy> adam8157: 在么？我开机后有段时间很卡，htop看下，是内核进程在占用cpu
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么知道，到底是啥在占用呢？总cpu里可以看出有内核进程在用
<pocoyo> cfy: 换内核啊哈哈
<cfy> adam8157: 但是显示进程的地方，按cpu排序，并没有显示出来
<cfy> adam8157: ps auxww --sort pcpu 也没有啥结果
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> pocoyo: 我下次换个内核
<cfy> pocoyo: 我下次换个内核试试
<ly> ？
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vmware不能配置启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366650 wheezy_64位,kernel3.2.0,gnome3.2.1下vmware-workstation7_64位，报错： 升级了squeeze到wheezy，64位；内核成了3.2；gnome成了3.2；vmware-workstation7_64位；能安装，不能启动； sudo /usr/bin/vmware-modconfig --console --install-all 后，报错： ------------------------------------ Using 2.6.x …
<zyzhang121> 用empathy即时通信程序如何 加入？
<Cherrot> zyzhang121 加入什么
 * fyodor_ 问 convert 能将几张 png 拼接起来么？横向地
<fyodor_> +/-append，酷
<sandy_> 早上好啊
<fyodor_> sandy_: 好
<sandy_> 有没有谁有比较详细的介绍ubuntu升级系统时怎么样设计的？
<jamg> 同学们好
<sandy_> 我需要设计一个升级系统
<sandy_> 目前版本管理，完整性校验策略在选择当中
<sandy_> 如何搭建一个Ubuntu升级源啊？ 这种介绍文档应该有不少吧
<sandy_> 以前见过，没记下链接 囧rz
<caleb-> sandy_: 设计给谁用的？交作业？
<sandy_> 生产环境的
<sandy_> 是一个嵌入式设备的升级系统设计
<caleb-> sandy_: 完整性不外乎 checksum, 安全性不外乎 encryption
<caleb-> sandy_: firmware? software?
<sandy_> 整个系统升级，uboot，内核，文件系统可能都需要
<sandy_> 个人感觉那个apt系统值得借鉴
<caleb-> sandy_: apt 做法是只有 checksum 那个文档有 gpg sign
<caleb-> sandy_: 其它文件只认 filesize / checksum, 不检查签章
<sandy_> 把校验crc或md5放到文件名里面，自己设计一个难度似乎也不大
<sandy_> 那么自己写的代码工作量就多了
<sandy_> 那个文件各个服务器同步怎么搞比较好？
<sandy_> rsync？
<sandy_> 数据库？
<caleb-> rsync 吧
<caleb-> sandy_: 需要很多个服务器？
<sandy_> rsync用得不多，怎么知道一个文件已经完全同步了？ 同步完全之前文件名后缀的区别么？
<zyzhang12> 测试
<kk> zyzhang12, .. ..  ㍣ 
<sandy_> 可能做多级升级设计
<sandy_> 多级设计这个基本是一定要搞的吧
<caasi> 问一下 ，现在安装12.04 beta之后是不是跟着跟新到时候就直接是正式版了
<caasi> 不用再刻盘安装一遍了
<caleb-> caasi: 不用刻盘了，升上去就是正式版
<caasi> caleb-: 好了，小白鼠这就开始装
<caasi> 祝我好运吧
<caasi> u盘安装没什么问题吧
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sandy_> wiki里面自己建立更新源在那个页面啊？
<caleb-> sandy_: 你要做的事和 apt 没啥关联吧
<caleb-> sandy_: 有要做 binary patch 乎？
<sandy_> 目前，公司设计的升级包没有做什么patch，而是直接升级覆盖
<sandy_> 只是一堆包和升级脚本，很简单
<caleb-> sandy_: 那還要做啥？
<caleb-> 升級本來就是一堆包和升级脚本
<sandy_> 主要是升级服务器端工作了
<sandy_> 完整性啊，版本管理啊，多级系统啊，协议选择啊
<sandy_> 用户界面之类的，工作量也不小啊
<kingbo> SeaMonkey比firefox稳定多了
<nyfair> seamonkey在公司用，网页编辑，邮件收发，irc神马的全包了
<kingbo> nyfair: seamonkey很稳定，firefox功能全
<yunfan> Kandu: 在么
<lfs-livecd> whois roylez
<lfs-livecd> who is roylez
<caleb-> lfs-livecd: lfs 不是不做 livecd 了么？
<lfs-livecd> 哦，有人在啊：）我第一次玩IRC
<lfs-livecd> 我要怎么跟你单独说话？
<roylez> lfs-livecd: ???
<jyfl987> lfs-test: 你有livecd?
<jyfl987> caleb-: lfs 为何放弃做livecd呢 我感觉livecd很好阿
<jyfl987> !bash
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<caleb-> 人力不足呗
<jyfl987> 额 不能自动么
<lfs-test> 我有livecd啊
<lfs-test> 装到虚拟机里玩一下，先吃饭，886
<jyfl987> livecd 和他们做成的lfs没啥大的区别阿 为何不做个方便初学者尝试嘛
<caleb-> jyfl987: 如果只开机是很简单，但要确保可以用来完成 lfs ，验证很花时间
<jyfl987> caleb-: 他们难道没有自动打包 自动验证的？
<caleb-> jyfl987: 劳民伤财…
<jyfl987> caleb-: 额
<mayli> 看到redhat又来校园招聘了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 刚才看了 coolshell不在外面
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你再发下
<imtxc> jyfl987: 啥？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 地址阿
<sandy_> collshell也来这里？
<imtxc> http://coolshell.cn/
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 酷壳 – CoolShell.cn
<jyfl987> sandy_: 这里又不是窑子 coolshell为何不能来
<imtxc> jyfl987: 是吧
<sandy_> 欣赏了不少collshell的大作啊
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/176351.htm   这个cool
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 全尺寸可折叠NFC键盘 专为智能手机和平板设计_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<lfs-test> 还有人在不？
<lfs-test> 刚才coolshell发什么了？
<lfs-test> LFS这个liveCD就挺适合初学者的嘛，直接移到硬盘上就可以引导当系统用 了，剩下喜欢什么软件自己装就是了
<lfs-test> LFS自带个五笔还挺好用的，感觉比windows上面的极品五笔啥的好用
<adam8157> cfy: 上午有点忙
<lfs-test> 怎么你们都隐身吗？看状态不象在线啊
<cfy> adam8157: 哦，那有什么建议么？
<cfy> adam8157: 我马上要出去了。 有什么调试的方法么？
<adam8157> cfy: 不知道...
<cfy> adam8157: 我用的是sawfish..
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。
<lfs-test> 你们在聊调试什么 ？
<void1> lfs现在还有livecd?
<void1> 不是说取消了吗？
<lfs-test> 有啊，为啥没有啊
<lfs-test> 在LFS网站上有下载啊
<lfs-test> 我装的这个内核可能有点儿老2.6.22.5的
<void1> 哦，那就对了，旧版是有的
<void1> 新的不提供了
<lfs-test> 不过liveCD移到虚拟机里以后，那个光盘镜像也就用不上了
<lfs-test> 可以自己再重新编译个内核升级一下
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 初学Shell（不断更新学习心得与问题） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366666 RT，希望会得到热心人的帮助，本贴一直更新，谢谢 我可真是初学，刚安装完linux，学几个小命令，其它的其它都不知道呢。继续学习 统计信息: 发表于 由 古巴马诗人 — 2012-03-09 13:02
<lfs-test> 下载linux白皮书看看可以
<lfs-test> LINUX系统分析与高级编程技术第二章可以看看，是讲shell的
<ofan> 测试
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍥ 
<Kandu> adam8157: 在 c 裡 NULL 保證是 0 麼?
<adam8157> Kandu: NULL 是 NULL, 0 是 0啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得wang cong在内部做了一次kernel hack的tech talk,能帮我搞到pdf不？
<adam8157> hamo: 基本没说啥
<ofan> NULL是(void*)0
<hamo> adam8157: 我是懒得写pdf了..
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 我看了...只是当时没存...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧 wangcong.org/down/kernel-rh.pdf
<adam8157> hamo: 我更推荐gerg-h的那份
<hamo> adam8157: where?
<adam8157> hamo: 这个? https://github.com/gregkh/kernel-tutorial/blob/master/kernel_patch_tutorial.pdf
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: kernel-tutorial/kernel_patch_tutorial.pdf at master · gregkh/kernel-tutorial · GitHub
<hamo> adam8157: greg太文艺了吧...居然二进制文件放git
<adam8157> hamo: https://github.com/gregkh/kernel-tutorial/raw/master/kernel_patch_tutorial.pdf
<ofan> 谁用xchat-wdk
<ofan> 补全怎么不管用
<adam8157> hamo:  and this https://github.com/gregkh/kernel-development/raw/master/kernel-development.pdf
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯..搞到了...其实也没说什么..
<hamo> adam8157: 就是比wang cong的炫一点..
<nyfair> 文艺人士表示又中枪了
<adam8157> hamo: 跟你说了
<huntxu> adam8157: 舉報
<adam8157> hamo: 小白听不懂, 大白不满足
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<adam8157> huntxu: ?
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 你外傳公司技術資料給競爭對手
<huntxu> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是公司内地址哦
<jyfl987> huntxu: kernel的资料是开放的 要根据许可证发送的 你不发放 是要付法律责任的
<huntxu> adam8157: 你為他人提取便利從中牟利
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一般来说 slides是保密的
<hamo> huntxu: ~~~
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但你刚才放的是pdf嘛
<caasi> 12.04小白前来报到
<caasi> 失败了
<hamo> huntxu: 放心，我们都是懂行的人～～～否则就不在公共频道了～～～lol
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆你轉做污點証人
<adam8157> jyfl987: slides不能是pdf么... 谁说所有设计kernel的都得公开? 没有的事儿
<caasi> 安装到"configuring system target“就不动了。。。
<caasi> 两次都是这样
<jyfl987> adam8157: kernel是走gpl的 又不是bsd
<adam8157> jyfl987: kernel的资料又不是GPL许可...
<jyfl987> 但是如果你资料里引用了kernel代码呢 是不是就被gpl传染了
<hamo> jyfl987: 不会引用代码就被传染的
<hamo> jyfl987: GPL没那么强的传染性～～～
<hamo> jyfl987: 又不是艾滋～～～
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不会的... 按你说的, N多技术书籍都得公开源码....
<jyfl987> hamo: 呵呵 如果不是 为何会有lgpl出来补救？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 只不过fsf的律师没上门而已
<hamo> jyfl987: LGPL与GPL最大的区别在于链接库的问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: 中国有这么多盗版 难道能证明盗版是对的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哥哥, 你看过原文么? 你研究过许可证么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没看过 这不是在研究么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个频道一般不会有人比我在这上面下的功夫多
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你是在断言, 而且是瞎断言...
<hamo> jyfl987: 看看原文吧～～～FSF那些律师还真不是吃干饭的～～
<hamo> adam8157: 我～～～
<jyfl987> adam8157: 算了 以前我还信你仔细研究 现在我只相信你研究做饭
<adam8157> hamo: 不一定哦
<hamo> adam8157: E～～～
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这么说吧, 一般人对版权和开源许可之间关系的认识都是错的 cc hamo
<hamo> adam8157: +1
<jyfl987> adam8157: 灭个律师都这么说的 包括正反两边
<jyfl987> 结果总有个这么说的人说错 :]
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你看的太少哦... 如果没有版权, 许可证就全是一纸空文了. 可笑的是N多人说开源就是放弃版权.  cc hamo
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没这么说阿 大佬
<jyfl987> adam8157: gpl就是基于版权的哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 有個很簡單的問題回答一下...
<hamo> adam8157: 中国叫著作权～～这个我问过我一个律师同学～～～
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还以为别人都不懂这个 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我就时说一般人都是想当然, 看得少
<huntxu> adam8157: 我給rh主導的開源項目貢獻代碼，那幾行代碼的版權是我的還是rh的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你还说gpl的传染性那么强...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • thinkpad E4O 自从12.04提供下载开始就没安装成功过 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366671 求解啊,自从有12.04的镜像下载开始我就安装 可就是没有安装成功过,如今下载的A1还是这样子的,总是卡在填写用户名那个位置,后来就没有任何反应,硬盘在读,光盘 U盘安装都试过了,直至强制关机! 统计信息: 发表于 由 x49 …
<adam8157> huntxu: 看rh的协议, 不同的.
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果是我的，rh是不是不能在文件開頭的注釋部分寫copyright和年份
<huntxu> adam8157: 額，GPL許可的狀態下
<adam8157> huntxu: 贡献给kernel的, kernel要求你自己留着版权
<hamo> huntxu: 对，如果你给GNU贡献代码，他会让你签纸质的协议，自愿放弃著作权给GNU，否则就不要你的代码
<huntxu> adam8157: 或者是要把我的名字加進copyright就行
<adam8157> huntxu: 但是gnu一般倾向你把版权交给gnu
<biersdf> hi
<kk> biersdf, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<adam8157> hamo: gnu只是在emacs等几个软件上这么强硬... 别的地方没有的
<hamo> adam8157: 很多的，gcc什么的..我有个朋友做gcc的GSOC就寄来了一份协议..
<huntxu> 這麽說我還是覺得gnu的做法好些...
<huntxu> 既然GPL就徹底一點...
<if_else> 各位兄台，修改 locale 要重启生效吗？
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以说 GPL没有规定这些 这些是另外的协议要求
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看你才是混淆了开源和版权的问题 要求开源和要求放弃版权是两码事 我只是要求你开源而已 没有说要你放弃版权 你只是基于书籍这类东西一旦开源就等于免费发送变相等于放弃版权这个事实而推出那种结论的 事实上 只是法律的执行不够到位 以及人们不够自觉而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我可没说是一码事
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我精神上是一直支持gpl的 不过个人作品更喜欢bsd许可 随你怎么用 额
<caleb-> 版权 和 着作权 不同吧 <- 俺是湾湾的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我是说如果想你说的传染性那么强, 书籍源码就也得公开了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 本来就应该阿 如果你有引用他的代码
<caleb-> jyfl987: 不不不，其实有争议的
<hamo> caleb-: 大陆法律里没有版权的概念，法律条文里都叫著作权...比如有著作权法却没有版权法
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不应该的哥哥... 没有那么强的传染性
<caleb-> 像 kernel module 是否可以包含 不开源内容 就有争议
<ofan> 基情
<adam8157> caleb-: 你是后来去弯弯的?
<ofan> caleb- 双协议
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说不应该的理由是 市场上没那么多书开源 但我刚才说了 这只是fsf的律师没那么多空闲去找这种擦而已
<caleb-> Linus 的立场是支持 kernel module 可以闭源
<caleb-> adam8157: 土生土长的湾湾
<ofan> 有些驱动本来不是给linux用的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说不应该的理由是 我看过原文, GPL没有那么强的传染性...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 只是给你举例.
<ofan> 强制人开源就不好了
<caleb-> jyfl987: 书本收录 gpl 代码不会因此变成全本 gpl 的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那看你引用多少了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不过那是法院的抄袭认定 gpl好像你用他一句也得被传染哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: gpl原文很长的, 不是一般网上说的那几句科普级别的概述能解释的
<Kandu> 一句 return 0; XD
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哪天我要仔细去看看 查证这个事
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然得看, 接触开源的人最好把这些弄明白
<huntxu> jyfl987: 支持
<hamo> adam8157: 话说你当时为啥想看GPL了？
<adam8157> hamo: 记得当时GNU出了一份关于版权和GPL协议的卷子, 我得分还蛮高的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的逻辑也要增强 不能拿结果反推原因
<adam8157> hamo: 当时是因为好奇RMS和linus的恩恩怨怨
<hamo> adam8157: 哈哈～～～我也是～～～
<adam8157> hamo: 握手
<hamo> adam8157: 握手～～～
<hamo> adam8157: 尤其是当时linux为什么不用GPL3
<adam8157> hamo: 对对对
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大胡子老是要纠正linux的说法 自然让linus不爽了
<adam8157> hamo: 支持linus不用GPL3
<adam8157> jyfl987: 大胡子太理想化, 只适合作为旗帜
<hamo> adam8157: 我曾经特别挺FSF挺大肚子教主～～你看我笔记本上的贴纸就知道了
<hamo> adam8157: 但现在有点烦他了～～～
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿 所以我刚才说了 我是精神支持gpl 但是我个人喜欢用bsd许可
<adam8157> hamo: 我以前头像就是RMS, 现在挺linus lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不过 bsd 也是过于理想化
<biersdf> adam8157: 今天从京东那买了个上网本，但电池底部有点脏，请问怎么查看是否被用过？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关于你刚才那个逻辑的问题 参考这里 关于 海盗与全球变暖的条目 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%A3%9E%E8%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2%E6%9D%A1%E6%80%AA%E7%89%A9
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 飞行面条怪物 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> biersdf: ... 不知道...
<nyfair> 准备开工汉化游戏，有什么网站支持翻译文本托管的？
 * caleb- 支持 RMS
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我知道逻辑不对... 只是举例...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是觉得 gpl可以保证打倒坏人 只不过他有时候 宁可错杀一百 也不放过一个
<void1> nyfair: 所有商业游戏的文本都是有版权的
<Kandu> adam8157: 同一 arch os 的機器上 c 和 c++ 對 NULL 的定義應該是兼容的吧?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如 你平时触犯其实也无所谓 但是思科的那个无线路由触犯了 就给他们抓住了 告上法院 最后判决思科的路由固件开源 这才有了 openwrt阿 这个对社区建设是很重大的历史阿
<void1> nyfair: 偷偷玩玩还好，不能放到外面的网站上去
<nyfair> void1: 管他呢，有富二代出钱
<adam8157> Kandu: 是啊
<Kandu> adam8157: XD 那就好
<void1> nyfair: 和富二代有什么关系.......
<void1> nyfair: 除非你把人家公司整个买过来
<jyfl987> Kandu: 现在gcc是不是生成的汇编都是跨平台的？
<nyfair> 富二代想玩游戏，出钱请破解汉化一条龙服务
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不只用 gcc. 還要考慮 win32/64
<adam8157> jyfl987: 汇编怎么可能跨平台...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 伪代码
<void1> nyfair: 我和你讲的是，游戏文本不适合放到外部网站.....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 唔? 不知道这个. gcc还能生成伪代码?
<hamo> jyfl987: 伪代码也不是跨平台的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 有没有啥值得学习的开源项目推荐？ 别说kernel哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为了更方便的进行流水线优化 只使用寄存器的数字编号来区分 这样方便gcc针对特定流水线做优化
<adam8157> gfrog: ranger
<jyfl987> hamo: 至少跨一部分么 跨平台也不是说跨所有平台么
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 杯具了？问下下，我们这里的宽带必须要下一个客户端才能上网？没有linux版本的！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366673 是不是ubuntu就不能连网了？太杯具了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangbodang — 2012-03-09 14:05
<nyfair> void1: 哦，受教了
<caleb-> gfrog: 找自己有兴趣的学习就是了嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 他说的应该是gcc内部的那个抽象语法树  AST
<gfrog> caleb-: 有些项目写的代码太烂。
<adam8157> hamo: 擦 你真学术
<caleb-> gfrog: qemu / ffmpeg
<biersdf> adam8157: 一按TAB键在firefox下自动光标跳到地址栏，这是为什么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看大话处理器的时候 他提到了不少流水线优化技巧 我想和这个有关 比如你虽然都用了一个寄存器 其实值并不关联 那gcc就把你改写成用两个不同寄存器 这样可以并发执行了
<hamo> adam8157: 那必须的，哥可是科班出身～～～
<caleb-> gfrog: 挑大神写的准没错
<adam8157> biersdf: 没有为啥啊... 就是跳...
<gfrog> caleb-: qemu写的还不够烂嘛？
<adam8157> hamo: 羡慕cs的
<hamo> jyfl987: gcc的优化前体抽象语法树也不是夸平台的
<jyfl987> gfrog: qemu那个人的 tinycc你看过么
<gfrog> caleb-: 那帮货成天吵着要重构呢
<caleb-> gfrog: qemu 哪烂了？
<jyfl987> 我一直想要个mips上的tinycc 奶奶的 那帮人都是叫我自己搞
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这倒木有
<hamo> caleb-: qemu烂死了～～～
<caleb-> gfrog: 估计是看不懂大神的 code 才要重构吧
<biersdf> adam8157: 我想要它自动补全，而不是跳到地址栏
<gfrog> caleb-: qemu代码烂到爆了，真的
<jyfl987> hamo: 就是他只写 r1 r2 这样的寄存器标记了 而不是用特定命名那种寄存器命名
<adam8157> biersdf: 我没有在firefox下上irc...
<hamo> jyfl987: 对对...你看下gcc从源代码到机器码的过程就知道了
<caleb-> 额，如果 qemu 烂的话，真希望我也能写那么烂
<biersdf> adam8157: 怎么下xchat
<gfrog> caleb-: 矮油，大神又不止一个，何必崇拜qemu
<adam8157> biersdf: 也没用过xchat...
<jyfl987> hamo: 我就是刚才看我的arm本编译的中间过程文件发现的 我以前看过一个文章提到gcc有自己的一种中间的代码形式
<biersdf> adam8157: 那怎么下irssi
<hamo> jyfl987: 对，就是AST
<adam8157> gfrog: TBBT S05E19 720p in house, ftp://`whois adam8157`
<jyfl987> hamo: 那个写得跟mips汇编差不多 额
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
 * adam8157 techtalk
<jyfl987> hamo: 原来这就是ast 为何这么低级呢 那llvm的是怎样
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> jyfl987: llvm没研究国...
<hamo> adam8157: 啥题目？
<jyfl987> hamo: 那c一般用几个寄存器？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 忽然想到个事  n32 o32用几个寄存器？
<hamo> jyfl987: 有种东西叫ABI，定义了这个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在mips上 多出来那些寄存器主要用来做啥
<jyfl987> 难道就浪费了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那货消失了，擦，他们怎么那么多techtalk。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 什么东西？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，我说阿蛋
<hamo> gfrog: 你们没有？
<gfrog> hamo: 没kernel多。。
<biersdf> hamo: 怎么下xchat?
<hamo> gfrog: 应该不是只有kernel的人能参加吧？
<hamo> biersdf: win?
<jyfl987> 有没有 DLVM？ gfrog hamo
<gfrog> hamo: 额，我们下午又会
<biersdf> hamo: ubuntu上网本
<hamo> biersdf: 不知道了..
<jyfl987> domain speciafic virtual machine
<biersdf> hamo：...
<hamo> jyfl987: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/File:Gcc.JPG
<hamo> jyfl987: 你看这个图就是gcc优化的过程
<jyfl987> hamo: 我兴趣已经转移了 有没有DSVM?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，那跨平台是啥?
<jyfl987> hamo: 就是教人定制vm
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我以为他是跨几个平台的
<jyfl987> hamo: 要像flex那样 写点规则就能帮你生成代码那种
 * gfrog 蛋疼的在RHEL6 host上安装FreeBSD guest，结果没法读写硬盘。。。
 * hamo afk
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你有win32么？
<jyfl987> 蛤摸居然跑了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 贵园遁术确实精奇
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟硬盘咋都是 512 字节扇区的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366674 想虚拟个 4K 字节扇区的玩玩都不行！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-03-09 14:19
<jyfl987> Kandu: 人呢
<roylez> hamo: 在？
<jyfl987> hamo: gcc编译c/cpp都用ast我没意见 但是编译java的话 也用那个统一的ast可不好 sun的jvm是stack的 但是那个ast却是register的 显然转换后的效率不高 但是如果转成 dalvik vm就不一样了
<hamo> jyfl987: 额～～～我们都是要上班的人...聊天只是我们的副业～～ cc adam8157
<hamo> roylez: 在呢
<jyfl987> hamo: 打倒工作遁
<jyfl987> 晚上就说有女朋友/老婆
<moska> kk: 你好
<moska> caleb-: 你吃饭了吗
<kk> moska, 您好！  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你不在工作吧？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不懂，太高深了
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/Ty9mt.png
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> hamo: 确认下想找乐子的时候找得到消遣的对象 :)
<hamo> roylez: 你要买服务器啊？
<roylez> hamo: 你支援我，我就买
<hamo> roylez: 找壕 adam8157
<moska> roylez: 今天在京东买了一个上网本，但电池底部有点脏，请问怎么判断是否是别人用过的？
<Cherrot> 有个关于Google App Engine的很奇怪的问题，现在有几个python写的基于GAE的翻墙工具，可是这些工具是怎么访问部署在GAE上的服务端的呢？
<Cherrot> moska: 能不能看电池通电时间啊
<roylez> moska: 问我干啥
<Kandu> hamo: 寫過 gcc front-end?
<roylez> moska: 不知道
<hamo> Kandu: 木～～
<moska> Cherrot: 怎么看电池通电时间，刚插上电池时，电池显示没电
<hamo> moska: 是linux么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在公司吧？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 稍微晚一点我去找你
<moska> hamo: ubuntu netbook
<Cherrot> moska: 没用过电池，不清楚。Ubuntu系统有个电源统计软件，那个时间应该是加电时间把
<Cherrot> moska: 还有hardinfo
<hamo> moska: 有个接口的，等我给你找找啊
<moska> Cherrot: 嗯
<moska> hamo: 谢谢
<hamo> moska: /sys/devices/platform/sys/devices/platform/eeepc
<hamo> moska: 看看有没有这个目录
<hamo> moska: /sys/devices/platform/eeepc
<moska> hamo: 有eepc-wmi
<hamo> moska: 也行...看看底下有没有？
<jiero> supertuxkart http://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery/irrlicht/index.php?g2_itemId=1437&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: SourceForge.net : irrlicht : Auria - SuperTuxKart: The Zen Garden Pond
<moska> hamo: 有什么
<hamo> moska: 或者你装个acpitool
<moska> hamo: 底下还是文件夹
<hamo> moska: 等我给你找找啊～～～怎么突然找不到了
<moska> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> moska: find /sys -name *charge* 2>&1 | more
<hamo> moska: 输出给我
<moska> hamo: 嗯
<moska> hamo: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/cha
<moska> rge_full_design
<moska> rge_full
<moska> rge_now
<moska> hamo: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/cha
<moska> rge_full_design
<hamo> moska: ==啊...小忙～～
<moska> hamo: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/cha
<moska> rge_full
<moska> hamo: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/cha
<moska> rge_now
<hamo> moska: cat /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/cycle_count
<hamo> moska: 这个是一共的充电的次数
<moska> hamo: 嗯
<moska> hamo: 出来的数字是0
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: console下看新闻组的软件叫啥来着? 另外求配置
<hamo> moska: 那应该就是没问题了吧～～～
<hamo> moska: 不过这个有时候会不准～～
<moska> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: gnus
<hamo> adam8157: tech-talk啥题目？
<adam8157> hamo: 边儿去
<adam8157> hamo: 新闻组
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你们为神马那么闲
<adam8157> gfrog: 有么?...
<gfrog> adam8157: 没有么。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我感觉最近忙爆了
<adam8157> gfrog: 这是全公司的呀
<moska> hamo: 键盘设置为usa还是china?
<gfrog> adam8157: ahhhh。。。 貌似我很久没看tech-talk-china了
<hamo> moska: 我不知道啊～～～
<moska> hamo: 你设置的是？
<hamo> moska: usa
<hamo> moska: 我水货本
<moska> hamo: 哦，那我现在还能该键盘为usa吗
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> China 和 USA 的键盘是一样的
<jiero> China什么产品都想抄USA
<moska> jiero: 看土豆，上网本好卡呀
<jiero> moska: Linux？
<moska> jiero: ubuntu netbook
<jiero> moska: 用 flashblock，选择开启想要的flash
<jiero> moska: Ubuntu Netbook哦，没用过10.04之后的Ubuntu
<moska> jiero: 怎么开启
 * adam8157 求助, 大家帮我执行一下amixer get Master|grep Limits, 然后把返回跟我说下, 多谢
<jiero> moska: 点就开
<moska> jiero: ? 点哪？我用的是firefox
<jiero> moska: 装 flashblock先。
<moska> jiero: 在ubuntu软件中心装吗？
<jiero> moska: firefox extension
<hamo> adam8157: Playback 0 - 65536
<jiero> adam8157: gnash 在玩 youtube方面 和 adobe flashplayer 基本相当了
<moska> jiero: 是插件？
<jiero> moska: 扩展
<adam8157> hamo: 果然...
 * adam8157 求助, 大家帮我执行一下amixer get Master|grep Limits, 然后把返回跟我说下, 多谢
 * adam8157 求助, 大家帮我执行一下amixer get Master|grep Limits, 然后把返回跟我说下, 多谢
 * adam8157 求助, 大家帮我执行一下amixer get Master|grep Limits, 然后把返回跟我说下, 多谢
<jiero>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<jiero> adam8157: 对不
<adam8157> jiero: 不存在对不对的问题
<kiss990a> 大家好~~
<jiero> adam8157: 存在的。昨天你让我做这个，肯定是不返回任何信息
<jiero> adam8157: 因为昨天插入了一个PCI声卡导致音频无了
<jyfl987> adam8157:  Limits: Playback 0 - 64
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ Limits: Playback 0 - 65536
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。太强了吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 啥？？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫改的吧
<jyfl987> playback有那么多？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 木有改，，默認的
<adam8157> ha....
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么可能
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的系统故障了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..不清楚，，
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还管 linux sound子系统？
<Ucarenya> roylez: Howdy?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在研究一个东西
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..額，， f16 x86_64.. 出故障當然，，我從 f14>f15>f16的
<adam8157> Ucarenya: 求slrn配置
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我抛弃fedora了。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶 我昨天编译了wine1.4 声音不支持pulseaudio 真想弄死ubuntu team
<moska> jiero: never be annoyed by a flash animation again ! 上面这样写着
<jiero> moska: 好把。我撤退，回家。
<Ucarenya> adam8157: outta home
<jiero> 诸位安好。我吃饭去了
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 百度知道30分 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366679 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/392217 ... up2&oldq=1 从9点到现在。 我出去透气先。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuser — 2012-03-09 15:23
<Ucarenya> adam8157: Slen
<Ucarenya> adam8157: Slender
<adam8157> Ucarenya: ?
<Ucarenya> Oop
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: firefox看视频有点卡，怎么半
<Ucarenya> iPad six
<roylez> adam8157: Limits: Playback 0 - 63
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 你的是什么声卡？
<Ucarenya> iPad sucks
<Ucarenya> adam8157: Ni
<adam8157> roylez: 悲剧 你的amixer set Master 10%+ 肯定也不好使
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 額。。 不清楚，， 升級內存吧，，或者 cpu 或者 顯卡
<Ucarenya> 你想玩slrn了？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 等等，，我看看
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 不知道怎麼看。。
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道，貌似还可以
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: lspci
<roylez> adam8157: 5年前的台式机
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 那個，我知道 顯卡 網卡。。還有 USB3..
<adam8157> roylez: 你打开alsamixer 对比下, 你amixer这边每次10%的变化在alsamixer那边的对应情况
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) 是不是這個？？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 48
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Region 0: Memory at df000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<kk> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<huntxu> adam8157: 0-87
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 0 0
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 于是呢
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..出啥問題了。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: "amixer set Master 10%+" 然后看alsamixer中的反映
<huntxu> adam8157: 100->75->56
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<CyrusYzGTt>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined penum
<CyrusYzGTt>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<CyrusYzGTt>   Limits: Playback 0 - 65536
<CyrusYzGTt>   Mono:
<CyrusYzGTt>   Front Left: Playback 40359 [62%] [on]
<huntxu> adam8157: 100%->90%->80%
<adam8157> huntxu: 到底怎么变化
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是dB顯示是對的
<adam8157> huntxu: 我要你alsamixer中的变化
<huntxu> adam8157: 前面是alsamixer的值
<huntxu> adam8157: 後面是終端playback那個百分比
<huntxu> adam8157: 我開滿音量于是用10%-
<adam8157> huntxu: alsamixer中是对的, 符合人类
<huntxu> adam8157: 人体工学范畴？
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是说人的耳朵感觉的弹性比较大？
<adam8157> huntxu: 是人类认为的变化
<huntxu> adam8157: 那就是弹性大嘛...
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎么换算的？
<adam8157> huntxu: alsamixer中20%就是你认为的100的20% amixer中20%基本就没声了
<adam8157> huntxu: db是指数变化的
<Ucarenya> roylez: 在看海港城酒店了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你怎麽研究到這個去了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我要用amixer控制音量 感觉不对
<huntxu> adam8157: .............
<moska> test
<kk> moska, .. ..  ㍧ 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老太太被边防兵拦截了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> 她身上帶了原子彈的重要秘密`
<mugebjgd> 入藏口
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国人
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你觉得能让过么
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她们去香格里拉
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你老婆那隊伍？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: en
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 還以為在你那小地方呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 入藏
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:去cebit了么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 周末我无聊 找你去吧
<alvin_rxg> 星期六不去
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 周日？
<mugebjgd> 我日的
<alvin_rxg> 周日沒有了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你周日 我几点才能到家阿
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<alvin_rxg> 星期六，人最多的一天，我不想去
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu mini2440开发板 无线共享外网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366680 ubuntu64 11.10系统。。mini2440ARM9 开发板。。 有线是静态的IP地址上网的。就是校园网。。。 目标就时让计算机通过无线网卡把有线网络共享出来。让mini2440开发板+无线网卡连接。然后上网。 在ubuntu上我创建无线了一个网络 …
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是 你时间宽裕
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<moska> mugebjgd: chromium怎么安装flash player?
<moska> mugebjgd: chromium不能看视频
<mugebjgd> moska: 瞎说 我家台台arch 都能看
<mugebjgd> moska: 上flashplugin
<moska> mugebjgd: 怎么上
<mugebjgd> moska: pacman -S
<imtxc> 呃 终于休息了
<imtxc> 看数据结构书上定义变量 函数都是类似 int IsEmpty(...) 而c 语言书上int is_empty() 这种到底怎么命名了好呢？
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 原来你才是豪人
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你用什么内核呢
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 啥？？
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 都usb3了
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jan 16 16:04:25 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈 Note, this is the LAST 2.6.32 kernel I (+Greg Kroah-Hartman) will be releasing. Please move to the 3.0 kernel. If you can not move to the 3.0 kernel, please let the kernel developers know why (on the linux-kernel mailing list, not here).
<cleamoon> imtxc, you decide it yourself.
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..usb3只有一個接口其他3個是 USB2.0
<imtxc> cleamoon: tk
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 拆下来，邮寄给我
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 而且。。 usb3木有用過。。 不行，，我不會拆筆電，，而且不寄。。除非你出所有的錢 包括維修費，， 已經過保了
<imtxc> 笔记本usb拆了  其他的usb应该也就坏了吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求救，ubuntu无法使用键盘，只能用鼠标。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366681 RT，我才开始接触Ubuntu。ubuntu升级了以后，发现进入桌面就无法使用键盘。求救，我是用的VMwaer虚拟机。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liansong — 2012-03-09 16:06
<imtxc> 我同学就是拆了一个 结果返厂换主板了。。。
<mugebjgd> roylez: usb3的台式机路过。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/cattechnicalsj/2308-20120302.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【PV EXPO】京半导体在EV中嵌入球状太阳能电池_日中环保生态网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/catmanagementsj/2307-20120302.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【PV EXPO】Fujipream展出“轻量”太阳能电池模块_日中环保生态网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/catmanagementsj/2304-20120301.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【PV EXPO】尚德将上市输出功率290W的多晶硅太阳能电池模块_日中环保生态网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/mech/60218-20120308.html?ref=ML&limitstart=0
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【奇思妙想】在日常生活中锻炼肌肉！？“草履运动鞋”实力大检验
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/2012-03-06-02-21-28/2358-20120307.html?ref=ML
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【新一代百万瓦级太阳能起航】（三）开发触手伸向小型机械器具_日中环保生态网
<roylez> mugebjgd: http://i.imgur.com/BCqIq.jpg
<mugebjgd> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/mobi/60130-20120302.html?ref=ML
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【记者博客】技术人员“跨界交流”将会强化无线供电技术
<mayli> 刷屏
<mosesofmason> http://shanghaiist.com/2012/03/09/6-year-old_boys_penis_was_bitten_of.php
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 6-year-old boy's penis bitten off by dad: Shanghaiist
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/digi/60204-20120308.html?ref=ML
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 有人刷屏
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我發些技術新聞而已。。
<fhmdgxs> 如果发5个网址连续 ， kk能是会回答还是会t人
<alvin_rxg> fhmdgxs: 看速度的
<alvin_rxg> *頻率
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 就是连续发5条， 全是网址， kk会怎么着
<alvin_rxg> fhmdgxs: 5條沒事，前提是在一定時間內
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/webmd/chinese_t.asp?page=1&who=091e9c5e809e511c
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 網絡療法對於慢性疲勞症候群有幫助 - 美國WebMD大眾醫療新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個適合 maya http://www.24drs.com/webmd/chinese_t.asp?page=1&who=091e9c5e809e158e
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 維他命D可緩解女性月經疼痛 - 美國WebMD大眾醫療新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wenku.it168.com/d_000136251.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: A Practical Guide to Fedora and Red Hat Enterprise Linux, 6th Edition_Fedora,RHEL,linux pdf 下载_IT168文库
<nyfair> 虽然不知道你们在说什么但是感觉好厉害的样子
<cfy> Kandu: 弄了个什么东西？
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛剛 mosesofmason 之前 ctpt我，我也一樣
<fhmdgxs> kk用python能写出来么
<cfy> Kandu: 能玩么？
<mosesofmason> CyrusYzGTt. ?
<nyfair> 求kk调教mod
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<fhmdgxs> 找找Kk bug看怎么把它弄傻了哈哈
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 经常对它说话就可以了
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 那还不如多了下
<nyfair> kk http://nyfair.weebly.com/baka.html
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y kk我是个大笨蛋 -
<fvw> 天
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 过一会儿就timeout了
<mugebjgd> kk äöü
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 你们搞过它？ 它没主人么
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 显然有主人
<nyfair> kk，来抱抱
<fvw> cfy: 来了？
<cfy> fvw: 嗯？
<fvw> pocoyo: 你也在？
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 他主人不搞你们？
<kk> mugebjgd, 您的姓氏是什么？  ㍨ 
<mugebjgd> 搞得到么
<mugebjgd> kk: 你猜
<pocoyo> fvw: 很奇怪？
<fhmdgxs> kk äöü
<fvw> cfy: fcitx sunpinyin 词库放内存了 还是有点卡
<fvw> pocoyo: 同问
<cfy> fvw: 不用fcitx.在用scim
<kk> fhmdgxs, 你是客观和理智。  ㍨ 
<fhmdgxs> kk: 知音啊。。
<mugebjgd> kk: 你是淫荡和放纵
<kk> fhmdgxs, 当是你的生日吗？  ㍨ 
<fvw> cfy: scim我以前也用 可惜 不支持g3
<nyfair> kk äöü
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 有个正经问题， 最近用pacman 经常有什么不满足的依赖不让升级， 必须指定包-f才行 这是为啥
<nyfair> 比如？
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 看news
<fhmdgxs> 咋看。。
<nyfair> 主页新闻
<fhmdgxs> 哦。。
<CyrusYzGTt> * 收到来自 mosesofmason 的CTCP VERSION
<CyrusYzGTt> 你好煩呢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.dj-blog.info/post-399.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 全面解析Linux病毒分类及其防范方法 - 我的名字叫DJ—DJ's blog
<fhmdgxs> 我也要学脚本 搞个跟kk一样的机器人！！
<Ucarenya> sims 的确有点意思，怪不得流行那么多年
<mosesofmason> CyrusYzGTt, check if u r a bot
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 新人？ 刚来的都这样
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§ ??不明白你說什麼
<fvw> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU2MjMxOTg0.html
<kk> fvw,啥网址y 超级全能住宅改造王-20120220 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<mosesofmason> CyrusYzGTt, 看看你是不是機器人
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§ 你無聊
<mosesofmason> CyrusYzGTt, 誰讓你發那麼多網址...
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§ 那些都是技術，我看到喜歡就發上來共享
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§ 或者說是學術。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§ AV也發上來的。。 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<mosesofmason> CyrusYzGTt, →_→
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§ 幹嘛？
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 我第一次看见Kk 就爱上了， 但是不知道咋写的
<mosesofmason> CyrusYzGTt, angry birds > you
<fvw> fhmdgxs: ruby写的 google有源码
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§ ..別用英文，， 討厭英文
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§  更加討厭數學，，
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 不会ruby..我想学学python写个一样的
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 也可以
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.36kr.com/p/89082.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 坏了！Google Chrome成为Pwn2Own 2012黑客大赛上第一个被黑掉的浏览器 | 36氪
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 有个问题， python怎么抓取putty的输出呢， 就是我咋知道irc聊天室里说了啥
<fvw> fhmdgxs: #emacs有lisp bot #lua有 lua bot #。。。
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 不用py不知道哦
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 好的
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 大一？
<fhmdgxs> fvw: 大一是啥意思？
<fvw> fhmdgxs: 没事了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.huizhou.cn/news/gdxw/201203/t20120308_701205.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 广州24亿买台电脑 硬件水平将排世界前列_今日惠州网
 * gfrog 这货碉堡了 http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/Presto
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Ubuntu10.04 关机时爆音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366688 我是DELL 1464的笔记本，有时在关机是会突然“啪”的一声，怪吓人的。很害怕把电脑弄坏，不知有人知道原因吗，可以给一下解决方案吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 simpline — 2012-03-09 16:59
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 本自带键盘无法用拼音输入法了，外接键盘可以，这怎么办
<hamo> gfrog: deltaRPM的作者？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..涼拌
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 去維修。。換鍵盤
<gfrog> hamo: 是yum的插件啦
<pocoyo> LOL_: 重启
<LOL_> pocoyo: 重启机器还是输入法？
<hamo> gfrog: 就说是这插件的作者？
<pocoyo> 机器呀。
<gfrog> hamo: 原来从f11就有了，难道一直默认没启用
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，貌似是吧，不太了解耶
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 額，我從f11就用了。。 當時是作爲新的特性加入的
<hamo> gfrog: 不喜欢yum~~坚定的APT爱好者～～～
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 看起来好爽啊，为神马rhel没有。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 有些問題。。
<gfrog> hamo: 擦，每次apt升级libreoffice我都很纠结，尼玛屁也没改还要下几百M的包
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不過 centos貌似有
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 例如？ 现在看似很好用
<hamo> gfrog: pacman也有delta包了～～
<gfrog> hamo: apt最近不给力呀
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 例如當 很久木有升級 或者 版本 跨度過大 會有些 小bug
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这样。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯
<nightgone> 大家好
<ROBOT1024> 好阿
<ROBOT1024> 终于找到个中文的了
<fhmdgxs> ROBOT1024: 你是不是机器人
<ROBOT1024> 不是
<ROBOT1024> 我是真人
<gfrog> 小k现在为神马不出来接客了。。 kk
<pocoyo> ROBOT1024: 肉人吧？
<gfrog> kk: ping
<pocoyo> 你是老王吧？
<ROBOT1024> 是的 肉人
<pocoyo> {Pinhead wisdom} 高考成绩出来了，老师长出一口气对我说：其实没考上，对你和大学都是一种幸福。
<ROBOT1024> ROBOT1024: 肉人吧  前面的名字怎么自动加？
<pocoyo> ROBOT1024: 前几个字符 按 tab.
<fhmdgxs> kk: test
<pocoyo> ROBOT1024: 手机滴的干活的不能。
<fhmdgxs> kk: 傻了
<kk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍩ 
<freeayu> rails里面，像这样的 http://localhost:3000/answers/agree.7 要怎么加路由啊
<ROBOT1024> pocoyo: 手机？
<ROBOT1024> 大家还知道其他中文频道么？
<nyfair> ROBOT1024: avfun
<pocoyo> ROBOT1024: 没了，你就在这儿呆吧。
<ROBOT1024> pocoyo: 哈 好，去学学英语也不错
<nyfair> Hey boy, don't be too serious
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: avfun就你一个。。
<ROBOT1024> serious?.....
<nyfair> fhmdgxs: acfun
<nyfair> ROBOT1024: 就是不要以learn的心态去
<nyfair> ROBOT1024: 随意胡扯
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 欢迎各位基友！现在还处于试运营阶段，人不是很多。请稍微有点耐心，这里会越来越热闹的。福利什么的达达的有
<ROBOT1024> nyfair: acfun 是什么？
<nyfair> ROBOT1024: acfun.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: AcFun.tv - 祝AcFun春晚导演ZYH君生日快乐 (@ acfun.tv)
<adam8157> hamo: slrn真麻烦
<fans> 大家好，我是新手。
<ROBOT1024> acfun。。没去过
<nyfair> fans: 你好，我也是新手
<Cherrot> fans: Hi  我也是~
<fans> 问个很白痴的问题，新力德不能启动。。。
<ROBOT1024> 我也是新手`
<nightgone> 哈，我也是新手
<hamo> adam8157: slrn又什么搞基东东？？
<hamo> adam8157: 是高级～～
<fans> 。。。。
<Cherrot> fans: Ubuntu下有时候就这样 很奇怪 在终端里 sudo synaptic 就好了
<nyfair> fans: 问个更白痴的问题，新力德是什么，新出的巧克力牌子咩？
<fans> 脑袋都大了，
<adam8157> hamo: 你果然满脑子搞基
<ROBOT1024> 汗。。
<hamo> 。。。
<fans> google了半天也没找到过
<fans> 软件包管理其
<fans> 管理器
<nyfair> 3721搜了半天也没找到
<Cherrot> fans: Ubuntu下有时候就这样 很奇怪 在终端里 sudo synaptic  看看
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 本来就不能启动。他要求用 gksu 不是直接 sudo
<adam8157> hamo: usenet reader来的
<ROBOT1024> 你们用的什么登录的irc？
<Cherrot> nyfair: ....
<fans> 不是，是启动的时候闪一下就退出了
<ROBOT1024> 貌似我见论坛看到过这个帖子，去搜搜
<fans> 搜了，没有。。。。
<Cherrot> fans: 那就在终端里运行一下 看看错误输出是什么。 或者看一下系统日志
<fhmdgxs> fans: 看看log
<ROBOT1024> 活着你尝试重新安装呢
<fans> 本来都不会irc的，结果硬着头皮来请教了。。。
<Cherrot> fans: 比如不小心开启了通用辅助选项里的阅读屏幕文本时就会出现这类错误
<fhmdgxs> fans: 你su过用户？ 重启一下成么
<fans> 也不成。
<fhmdgxs> kk: hi
<Cherrot> fans: 检查一下通用辅助选项  或者就看一下 syslog
<fans> 都apt-get install 了，还是不成
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<nyfair> kk: kk
<fans> 谢谢，我先去找找看看log
<jiero> Cherrot: 收了。
 * gfrog 擦，编译qemu-kvm失败
<jiero> 恩。果然喜欢补丁
<Cherrot> fans: 在终端输入 synaptic 把终端输出发出来看看
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈 是吧~
 * gfrog 神马代码质量啊，编译都不过。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 编译参数有问题吧
<fans> fans@fans-desktop:~$ synaptic  (synaptic:12149): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”，  (synaptic:12149): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”，  (synaptic:12149): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”，  (synaptic:12149): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”， terminate called after
<jiero> Cherrot: debian目前看到一点不好。没有单独打包的chatzilla
<hamo> gfrog: qemu真是各种渣啊～～～相反hejun的那个kvm native tool倒是挺轻便～～
<jiero> Cherrot: Fedora就有。Ubuntu也没
<Cherrot> jiero: 没用过~ IRC工具？
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。
<Cherrot> jiero: 自己编译个呗
<gfrog> hamo: so he's on board now.
<jiero> Cherrot: 使用XUL的——mozilla的引擎，然后就像是个独立运行的扩展。
<fans> 。。。。自己弄去了，看见irc就一脑袋大。。。。
<Cherrot> 我就在想，自己编译安装个软件，make install 后源码目录删掉了，岂不是比较不爽的一件事情——没法 make uninstall了
<Cherrot> fans: 这种警告一般没问题啊 看一下 syslog 吧
<hamo> gfrog: 但是他们那个功能又太弱...
<hamo> gfrog: 话说RH前两天招一个package maintainer不会就是给他那个打包吧？
<gfrog> hamo: 哎呀，刚搞出来嘛，还在发展中
<fans> syslog是空白的。。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 这你都知道。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 那必须的～～～为啥我就不能知道嗫～～～
<jiero> Cherrot: deb系的使用checkinstall做个粗包。
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧，你有卧底
<Laputa> 有人用ffmpeg录音么
<hamo> gfrog: 我上面有人啊～～～
 * hamo lol
<Laputa> 为毛我插耳机就录不到声音阿。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 什么 checkinstall
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，原来你是受
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 看看就知道了替代make install
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 哦？make && checkinstall 都能做 deb?
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 在编译mkyaffs2image过程中出现错误，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366690 在yaffs2/utils目录下make，出现好多error Code: ln -s ../yaffs_packedtags2.c yaffs_packedtags2.c ln -s ../yaffs_ecc.c yaffs_ecc.c ln -s ../yaffs_ecc.h yaffs_ecc.h ln -s ../yaffs_guts.h yaffs_guts.h ln -s ../yaffs_packedtags2.h yaffs_packedtags2.h ln -s ../yaffs_trace.h yaffs …
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 喂喂。要sudo checkinstall
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> hamo: lol
<mrmuxl> openwrt 连接 openvpn 无线客户端如何链接?
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 不能 fakeroot?
<jiero> hamo: 人善被人欺，蛤蟆被人弃
 * hamo 受不鸟啦～～～
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 额。没试过
<hamo> adam8157: 话说bluezd 和 hongqian在不？
<adam8157> hamo: 在
<hamo> adam8157: 算了，没事，本来想晚上面基的～～～一想有事
<adam8157> hamo: 你上面有人啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你上面有人啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你上面有人啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，苦逼了，求救，帮我看下这错误是嘛情况。 root@11.45
<gfrog> adam8157: /home/qemu-kvm
<hamo> adam8157: !!!
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后呢
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 不错
<gfrog> adam8157: make，当即出错
<gfrog> adam8157: 看不明白那个数组肿末了
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 稍等
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然要错啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 好几年木有变过的代码啊。。。 难道他们都不知道有错误？
<adam8157> gfrog: static const的变量要直接赋值 不可以引用
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 考慮使用 usb 介質安裝和更新 archlinux...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我看下rhel的。。
<jiero> 讨厌
<hamo> hi
<gfrog> adam8157: rhel也是这么写的呀。。
<namoamitabuddha> (hello)
<kk> hamo, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<jiero> chromium 用gnash cpu占用率是iceweasel的2倍
<adam8157> gfrog: 被我改没了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我diff看看
<gfrog> adam8157: 太ws了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我试试而已
<adam8157> gfrog: 你改回去
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马rhel这么写么问题呢，upstream就完蛋了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: wsn...
<adam8157> hamo: 你上面有人啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你上面有人啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你上面有人啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你上面有人啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你上面有人啊
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo ...
<kk> adam8157: .. ..
<adam8157> gfrog: rhel那个函数是个宏?
<hamo> adam8157: 你看机器人都受不鸟了～～～
<hamo> adam8157: 要注意是不是static inline
<gfrog> adam8157: 完全一样
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正你对比下那个函数
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，rhel里那个宏定义的时候木有括号
<adam8157> gfrog: 定义在哪里?
<gfrog> libcacard/vcardt.h adam8157
<Laputa> 有人知道怎么搜索channel么。。。 我用的weechat
<alvin_rxg> Laputa: /list
<adam8157> gfrog: 区别在于预编译后还需不需要计算 还是说直接出来值
<Laputa> alvin_rxg: 刚才list以下悲剧了。。。 freenode channel太多。。 刷品了
<gfrog> adam8157: 都是常量，预编译的时候不是直接替换掉了么
<adam8157> gfrog: hint: (3) 也是要计算一遍, ()也是运算符
<Laputa> 我想搜一个 ffmpeg的 channel 是不是 /list ffmpeg ? 貌似不行阿
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<hamo> adam8157: 宏里()是防止出现替换错误吧？
<hamo> adam8157: 宏不计算吧？
<nyfair> Laputa: /join libav
<adam8157> gfrog: 你还是预编译看看吧
<xssfsefsxc> 这东西怎么玩啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 额。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 他是参数宏, ()应该还在
<hamo> adam8157: define f(a,b) a+b
<nyfair> Laputa: 这个就是ffmpeg的老巢
<hamo> adam8157: f(a,b)*3  就变成了  a+b*3
<gfrog> adam8157: 是说要去掉（）？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我试试
<gfrog> adam8157: passed
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 他是这样 define foo ('a', 'b')
<gfrog> adam8157: 求讲解原理
<adam8157> hamo: 于是预编译后还是有()
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马宏里的（）这嘛诡异
<adam8157> gfrog: 于是还不是直接赋值
<hamo> gfrog: 区别就在于foo后面和(间有没有空格...
<adam8157> hamo: 他就是要那么替换的
<hamo> adam8157: qemu里还有这种写法？？？
<hamo> adam8157: 太文艺了～～～
<adam8157> hamo: 一个头文件里的宏
<Laputa> 。。。。。 nyhair 有拿 ffmpeg录过视频么。。。 请问一个问题。
<gfrog> hamo: 最近刚加的，smartcard支持
<adam8157> gfrog: 明白没 预编译后那个数组就是['b', 'l
<gfrog> hamo: #define VCARD_ATR_PREFIX(size) 0x3b, 0x68+(size), 0x00, 0xff, \
<gfrog>                                'V', 'C', 'A', 'R', 'D', '_'
<Laputa> nyfair: 我插了耳机怎么就录不到声音阿。。。 默认speaker可以的。。
<gfrog> hamo: static const unsigned char nss_atr[] = { VCARD_ATR_PREFIX(3), 'N', 'S', 'S' };
<adam8157> gfrog: 明白没 预编译后那个数组就是['b', 'l', 'a', 'h', ('b', 'l', )] 还是有括号
<hamo> gfrog: 太文艺了～～
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，这败家括号
<adam8157> hamo: 原来是#define VCARD_ATR_PREFIX(size) (0x3b, 0x68+(size), 0x00, 0xff,)
<Laputa> nyfair: 我的命令： ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -r 20 -s 100x100 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -threads 0 output.mkv
<adam8157> hamo: 于是预编译后还是有个括号
<gfrog> adam8157: 于是编译的时候要算这个括号表达式的值所以出错了对吧
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯...那不是典型坑爹呢么～～
<adam8157> gfrog: 对 得直接赋值 因为是const
<nyfair> Laputa: 看命令应该没错
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 尼玛这事太坑爹了
<adam8157> hamo: 稍坑
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上要不叫上bluezd和hongqian面基？？
<adam8157> hamo: 你来澎湖湾好了
<adam8157> hamo: 你在哪里
<hamo> adam8157: 西二旗～～～
<adam8157> hamo: 穷乡僻野
<hamo> adam8157: 我过去怎么也得30分钟啊～～～
<nyfair> Laputa: 你的ffmpeg是自带的还是自己编译的？
<Laputa> 是的。。 我看来看去没什么错阿。。 只能录speaker的声音。 插了耳机就不行。。 我滚去试下 oss好了。。 nyfair :
<Laputa> nyfair: 我时arch
<adam8157> hamo: 那就再说吧
<adam8157> hamo: 话说你叫他俩是要策反么?
<Laputa> nyfair: 操。。 哥看一个妹玩自慰好正。 要录下来。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 毛～～～
<Laputa> = 。=
 * gfrog 早上来的早，今天可以正点下班，咩哈哈。
<hamo> adam8157: 我说跟他们俩聊聊GSoC的事情～～
<Laputa> nyfair: 所以没声音就不好了。。。
<Laputa> nyfair: arch 装了就是 x11grap enable的
<adam8157> hamo: 你请客我就跟他俩说下
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 本本插着充电器玩是不是对电池不好？
<hamo> adam8157: 你个壕还让我请客～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..不知道
<adam8157> hamo: 鬼
<hamo> adam8157: 我快穷死了～～～
<adam8157> gfrog: 我感觉我从没上够点儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 你最不靠谱。哼哼
<hamo> gfrog: +1 cc adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 我来的晚，但是走的晚，正好抵消
 * adam8157 我看破红尘了
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: xchat在哪设置字体
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 字体大小
<hamo> adam8157: 问问他俩面不面？面我就过去～～～
<adam8157> hamo: 你去哪吃啊
<hamo> adam8157: 不知道呢～～
<adam8157> hamo: 你半个小时也来不了啊 打车来?
<hamo> adam8157: 地铁～～
<hamo> adam8157: 没你壕
<adam8157> hamo: 改天也行啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我帮你问下好了
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..額，， 自己找
<Laputa> whois
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 帮个忙，不知道在哪
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 首選項找
<adam8157> hamo: hongqian不在 篮球去了
<adam8157> 没谱了
<kelvin_flyliucha> 有做嵌入式linux的兄弟么
<hamo> adam8157: 那就好...哪天的吧～～
 * hamo 准备下班了～～～
<mayli> kelvin_flyliucha: no
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我刚反应过来，hongqian就坐你后面，你都不知道他在不在啊～～
<hamo> adam8157: 好基友怎么当的...
<adam8157> hamo: 不是我后面...
<adam8157> hamo: 你记忆力真差
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...leo后面
 * gfrog 回家喽
<moska> monopace
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: monospace是不是不错
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..不清楚，，字體不要問我，。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux下C编程的一个问题，感觉很奇怪 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366693 刚学linux C编程，有些东西不太懂，今天看到一个程序： Code: int main(argc,argv)    int    argc;    char   *argv[]; {    一段代码 } 这是什么用法，为什么还能在main()后面定义了argc和argv，然后再括一个括号？这符合C语言的规范吗？我 …
<hamo> adam8157: 你看小k最近发的这个帖子？
<adam8157> hamo: 于是呢
<hamo> adam8157: 你了么？
<hamo> adam8157: 我也不清楚这个问题
<adam8157> hamo: 不和C标准冲突的合法的, 看起来奇怪的代码多了去了...
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那是老编译器的语法
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: ansi c之前都这么写?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 这不是 ANSI 的吧
<adam8157> hamo: namoamitabuddha 我说之前
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 应该是某一种流行的做法吧
<yall> .
<adam8157> hamo: 真心翻不动C90, 不是给人类看得语言
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 现在 C11 了
<adam8157> hamo: 我说那本标准
<HajasLm>  K&R C
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我尽量遵守ANSI C
<nyfair> 要会开f91
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: ANSI C 不就是 C89
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: C++ 扩充了很多东西，现在都支持 [](int x, int y) { return x + y; } 了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 匿名?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 对
<hamo> adam8157: 你遵守ANSI C, 就别玩内核了～～
<adam8157> hamo: 那就gnu89好了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: C 标准里面对表达式的副作用怎么规定的
<Laputa> nyfair: 大神在吗。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: sequence point。具体问楼上两位吧
<Guest40461> 。。。。
<Laputa> nyfair: 我试了下 ffmpeg -f alsa -i hw:0,0 test.wav 只能录到 mic 。。
<Laputa> 是不是要装aumix ？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 发现 Scheme 引进副作用之后类似问题 SICP 上没有交代，虽然书上已经说了有这个问题。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 例如 (+ (f 0) (f 1))
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • js求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366698 正在研究旋风的离线下载网页，抓包抓得我心都碎了。现在只能走一步算一步了。 现在卡在了获取离线地址上，我在js里找到了post代码和抓包分析 Code: EventHandler.get_http_url=function(task_id){    //状态错误,直接返回    var current_status=parseInt(g_task_op.last_task_info[task_id …
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: (f 0)是个有副作用的函数么？没看出这个哪里受副作用影响了？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 副作用决定了不同的执行顺序导致不同的结果。
<adam8157> ? ;
<adam8157> ? :
<fhmdgxs> 那个是老的规范， 很早以前了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: SICP 的习题是要求构造一个有副作用的过程，让他从左边到右边执行出来是 0，反过来是 1。这个过程很容易构造。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 这个我记得我当时是用赋值做的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 是要赋值吧，赋值不就是副作用？
<adam8157> 今天没有看书, 净发邮件了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 不就是副作用的一种？
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 嗯..赋值就是函数式语言里最明显的副作用了
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine1.4真不错，大家快试试吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366699 前几天无聊下了个DEB包的wineqq，用了下，确实不错，感到很神奇，exe的程序也能在ubuntu上运行，对wine产生了兴趣，试了下wine IE,能打开网页，就是不能打开链接，没法浏览网页，百度了很多回，早就有人发帖提问了，但无人回答，扫 …
<maplebeats> 有什么好的js书籍也。。。
<kelvin_flylc> 这个empathy中如何取消提示别人上线下线啊
<LOL_> L-----D: 本本充着电玩，是不是对电池不好？
<L-----D> 没所谓吧
<L-----D> 保证你电池坏之前 笔记本就该仍了
<Cherrot> L-----D: 我是反例 可爱的联想电脑
<LOL_> L-----D: 哦
<Cherrot> LOL_: 电池充满后就不会继续给它充电了
<LOL_> Cherrot: 网上说充着电玩，貌似对电池不好，因为充电放电有一定的次数
<Cherrot> LOL_: 那个次数达到前你的电脑就报废了。 不过我至今不知道我那快电池咋坏的 BS联想
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在筆電有硬件的電源管理的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 打了CK补丁的3.2内核编译完成，需要的拿去试试吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366703 折腾了一下午，总算完成，按网上说的，只改了以下三项： Processor type and features -> Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks) 留空（不选） * Processor type and features -> Preemption Model -> 选 Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) * Processor type and featur …
<NiuBiRenWu> make install 后删了源码，卸载……
<Cherrot> NiuBiRenWu: LOL  根据makefile 手动删？
<NiuBiRenWu> Cherrot, 没了
<NiuBiRenWu> Cherrot, 整个源码目录都删了
<NiuBiRenWu> 他们咋就不写一个 /usr/local/share/XXX/uninstall.sh 呢！
<Cherrot> NiuBiRenWu: 重新下下来呗  更简单的办法就是下下来重新编译安装一次
<Cherrot> 我是菜鸟，没想到更好的办法 :D
<Cherrot> NiuBiRenWu: 那样得多出多少垃圾文件啊~
<NiuBiRenWu> Cherrot, 重编译的结果会不会和原来有所不同？系统环境随时间变了！
<NiuBiRenWu> Cherrot, 用 uninstall.sh 会多出很多垃圾文件？
<Cherrot> NiuBiRenWu: 一般来说没啥问题，我没遇到过对环境要求这么敏感的程序  uninstall.sh 确实是个好主意，比保留源码好点 :D
<fhmdgxs> NiuBiRenWu: war3 or sc2
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: (define (f x) xx) desugars to (define f (lambda (x) xx)) ?
<NiuBiRenWu> Cherrot, 我的意思是说，新编译的和原来编译的不同的话，用新编译的 make uninstall 会不会导致老的卸不干净
<NiuBiRenWu> fhmdgxs, 请明示！
<NiuBiRenWu> 打 deb 包是正道，但……
<fhmdgxs> 看错了
<fhmdgxs> 我以为你id牛x人族呢
<fhmdgxs> 原来是人物
<NiuBiRenWu> fhmdgxs, 汗！
<mayli> wowowowowowwoowwwowowow
<byzantium> 有没有讨论图像这块的呀
<CyrusYzGTt> NiuBiRenWu=牛逼人物
<NiuBiRenWu> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵！名字而已！
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似最近 libjpeg-t..有更新
<L-----D> 牛逼淫物
<CyrusYzGTt> NiuBiRenWu§ 哦，
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ +10*10^23
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助有关切换工作区的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366705 我的是Ubuntu11.10 amd64(当然是unity) 开启了桌面立方体 设置为四个工作区 但是在窗口标题栏右键菜单的“移动到右侧工作区”和“移动到另外的工作区“都没用 点了的话就是直接关闭 而不是切换到相应的工作区 求原因及解决方法 统计信息:  …
<jiero> 奇怪。
<Cherrot> NiuBiRenWu: 我知道，有这个可能吧。不过如果版本没变 makefile没变的话  覆盖安装的文件应该和上次的文件完全相同
 * Cherrot 不知道对Makefile 有没有理解错 :)
<NiuBiRenWu> Cherrot, 应该，多数情况应该如此
<Cherrot> NiuBiRenWu: 除非程序不自律 :D
<hzform> lisp的应用广泛吗？好学吗？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求问：怎样在一个全新的硬盘上安装ubuntu呢? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366707 电脑木有光驱，老硬盘挂了，正好U盘也光荣了……新买了一个硬盘，请问如何在这个全新的硬盘上装系统呢？看了网上的教程都是在电脑已有系统可以运行的基础上硬盘安装的。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jutoox — 20 …
<hzform> ranmocy: notepad plus plus不是win平台下的编辑器吗？
<hzform> LOL_: roylez: 我们宿舍的老六现在正在用notepad写关于学雷锋的演讲稿    《-----LOL_还在上学呀？
<Cherrot> http://juetuzhi.net/2012/03/gou-gou-bao-bao.html
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y 好有爱啊！哈士奇和宝宝互相“飙歌” | 掘图志
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 对，但是解释器好像在实际操作中不是这样 desugar 的
<Cherrot> hzform: notepad++ 算是最早的一批自由软件了吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦，我搞错了
<caleb-> notepad++ since 2003 <- 算新人啊
<Cherrot> caleb-: The OS revolution 里的那个notepad++不是和GNU一个年纪的么？
<Cherrot> caleb-: Revolution OS
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://schemers.org/Documents/Standards/R5RS/HTML/r5rs-Z-H-8.html#%_sec_5.2
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Revised^5 Report on the Algorithmic Language Scheme
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 实际工作的时候有个叫做 named-lambda 的东西，在 MIT-Scheme 中。但是我发现 (define square (lambda (x) (* x x))) 还是会被解释成 named-lambda
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • open-iscsi 无法自动加载磁盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366710 open-iscsi启动后没有激活iscsi 回话，配置文件里已改成node.startup=automatic，也用了iscsiadm -m node -T iqn.xx -p ip --op update -v automatic 命令，命令应用成功，但是重新启动服务后 service open-iscsi status 提示信息iscsiadm：No active sessions. 手动登录可以成功连 …
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我不清楚是否是 MIT-Scheme 特性
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我还是用 rlwrap guile 好了，
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你用 slime?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: mit-scheme 的相关的 swank 已经发现有诸多问题
<oooo> 有人在用fedora16么？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: emacs 默认的 scheme-mode，还行
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你调试过代码？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我和 slimv 的作者商量，他的说法好像是 swank 的问题，也就是说 slime 里面也有一些问题。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不会调试
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: haskell 我都是用 unsafePerformIO (print xx) 的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: hs 是静态类型的，lisp 动态类型
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 还有类型错误，比较麻烦。
<Evanescence> sign = 1 if s > 0 else -1 if s < 0 else 0 请问这句python 代码是怎么理解的？
<MaskRay> Python 这样做还不如引入 ? :
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 怎么breakpoint
<scriptkids> linux下如何查看是那个应用程序在占用网速?
<Cherrot> scriptkids: nethogs 不错
<scriptkids> Cherrot: 谢谢..我查一下怎么用
<oooo> 你们的banshee都可以整合到gnome shell里面么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • can't set the locale;make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366711 在看鸟哥的私房菜，然后终端上搞一些手动练习实践。。 因为终端显示里中文好像不是很友好，所以我要调整为英文LANG=en_US,,,, 以前这样子一改就好了的，但是现在有问题了，改了之后还是继续中文的，不明白啥状况…… …
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不知道，我没设过。我还在说更加基础的问题。当代码遇到类型检查错误的时候，有时候我还很难找到出处（在 slimv 中）
<Cherrot> oooo: 有gnome-shell扩展啊
<oooo> Cherrot: 我都装了，就是不行。。。
<oooo> Cherrot: 搞半天了
<Cherrot> oooo: extensions.gnome.org 上就有啊 我找找名字哈
<oooo> Cherrot: 那个叫什么“media player”，什么的
<Cherrot> oooo: Music Integration 或者 Media player indicator 不知道你要实现的功能是不是这个？
<oooo> 只对我的rhythmbox有用
<oooo> 管不了banshee。。。
<Cherrot> oooo: 哦 我知道了
<Cherrot> oooo: 等下
<oooo> Cherrot: 恩
<oooo> 我其实就是想用banshee听豆瓣电台
<oooo> rhythmbox没找到rpm的插件
<Cherrot> oooo: 扩展程序里有没有启用 D-Bus 接口？
<oooo> 那个extension？
<oooo> 没有选项啊
<Cherrot> oooo: MPRIS D-Bus 借口
<oooo> Cherrot: 多谢，多谢
<oooo> Cherrot: 是这个插件
<oooo> Cherrot: 可是还有一个问题，就是下面还有一个icon，能不能去掉呢？
<Cherrot> oooo: 什么icon ?
<oooo> Cherrot: 就是banshee自身的icon
<oooo> notification area icon
<Cherrot> oooo: 不清楚你的意思？
<oooo> Cherrot: 因为启用那个插件后，原本的图标也在
<Cherrot> oooo: 哦 你说的是右下角的通知区域？
<oooo> Cherrot: 就是右下角的
<oooo> Cherrot: 恩，是的
<Cherrot> oooo: 这个也是用扩展实现的   “通知区域图表” :D
<oooo> 因为如果不用右下角通知区域的图标，那banshee会随着窗口的关闭而关闭
<fhmdgxs> 啊啊啊啊
<Cherrot> oooo: 我的不会啊  只要音乐处于播放状态就行
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: audacious
<oooo> Cherrot: 我的就会自己关了
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 我也觉得这个不错  Banshee 太臃肿了
<oooo> Cherrot: 有没有rhythmbox的豆瓣插件呢？
<kk> 新 线下活动专版 • [北京GNOME用户组]2012年3月活动公告：不抛弃，不放弃------GtkQQ的前世今生 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366713 GTKQQ介绍： Linux下使用QQ一直没有一个完美的解决方案。一方面腾讯官方的linux版QQ做的质量相当差,一方面QQ并不是开源软件。任何一个非官方的QQ客户端都可能随时被官方K掉。 gtkqq 是一个较 …
<oooo> rpm的。。。
<Cherrot> oooo: 我习惯在浏览器里听豆瓣 :D
<oooo> Cherrot: 还得还浏览器，还得flash。。。
<fhmdgxs> gtkqq的活动 前生今世。。
<Cherrot> oooo: 只是习惯了而已~ 听豆瓣的时候我还是个小菜鸟 现在诗歌中菜鸟:D
<oooo> Cherrot: omg，你读诗？
<Cherrot> oooo: 是个 ……  最近眼睛不太好 打字一般不选词……
<oooo> Cherrot: 我读错字的功底也不赖的
<oooo> LOL
<NiuBiRenWu> eval `dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`
<NiuBiRenWu> 这句到底什么意思？
<oooo> Cherrot: 你能帮我看看你的banshee有启用“通知区域图标”这个插件么？
<Cherrot> oooo: 我没有启用的，现在启用了，结果取消之后 点关闭按钮就真的退出banshee了……
<oooo> Cherrot: 不好意思，我害了你
<Cherrot> oooo: LOL
<oooo> Cherrot: 0.O
<oooo> fcitx 4.2能换皮肤么？
<lei_> thunar 能显示mp3 封面图片吗?
<lei_> oooo: 能
<oooo> lei_: 之前的皮肤用不了了
<lei_> oooo: 那就不知道了,我只用自带的几个皮肤
<oooo> lei_: 自带的还可以用
<centerpoint> 好久不来, 人怎么都不认得了
<Alanwong_Hefei> fctix真不错，比scim好用多了
<centerpoint> 主席还在, 哈皮,蓝鬼,ee大神 怎么不在?
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: hello
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ,, 中點。。？？
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 叫你的bot進來吧，，
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: yeah ! 你还认得我呀
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 認得，， 反正你不是超過 3個月不見
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 我感觉好长时间没来了..
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 你对虚拟化有研究吗
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 沒事，我都快忘記你了
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 木有，，只用過 vb
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 恩. 你现在做什么呢? 怎么感觉你天天在线呢
<moska> centerpoint: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 在養病，
<centerpoint> moska: hi
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 啥病？
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么了?
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 人關
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: ??
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 額，比較傷心 ，木事，， 不想在這說些家事
<moska>  > Time.now
<kk> moska, 2012-03-09 20:53:04 +0800
<centerpoint> 有没有新乡的朋友?
<ROBOT1024> :-S
<Alanwong_Hefei> 新乡在河南吧
<moska>  > Time.now
<kk> moska, 2012-03-09 20:57:58 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我看成 新一在 柯南。。
<moska>  > Time.now
<kk> moska, 2012-03-09 21:00:21 +0800
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你动漫看多了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..我很久不看 柯南了。。。 我最後看的貌似 是 柯南的小女友 優美 被 綁架。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我只在初中看过柯南
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..哦。好吧，，不說了，，。 我現在看 主神空間 系列的的小說，，都是 沒費小說，， 求VIP帳號
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 看燃文的，上面都免费
<moska> centerpoint: 怎么看cpu使用情况？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. 額 url拿來。。 如果你覺得要保密的  私聊給我
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 去找度娘要
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: thx
<centerpoint> moska:  top ?
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 不用 thx,, 給我 ssh
<moska> centerpoint:  ubuntu netbook
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 還有 top  可 系統監視器
<roylez_> adam8157: 在？
<adam8157> roylez_: 在
<roylez_> adam8157: opera把我的数据全删了
<adam8157> roylez_: "全" you mean?
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: google free ssh
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: ~ ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<roylez_> adam8157: .... opera.com
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 懂了 你在那里还有个blog呢?
<adam8157> roylez is no longer a member of My Opera
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • bridge-utils网桥问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366717 我的电脑上有两块网卡eth0和eth1，一块无线网卡wlan0。我和另外一台电脑通过eth1通信。当eth1收到socket指令后，建立网桥br01，把eth0和wlan0连接在br0上面。同理接收到另一个指令时，拆除网桥。问题是当eth1建立网桥后，socket连接就会失 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez: 赶紧把你的wordpress转了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac310965/
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥是两cpu
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 难道一阳指已经传到了外国？？ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个太牛了...
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..不清楚，，
<roylez_> adam8157: 以后去点路边的高级轿车
<adam8157> roylez_: 加载呢
<moska> 话说华硕的LCD屏挺不错的
<moska> 屏幕有种冷但感觉
<roylez_> moska: led了好不好
<moska> roylez: 哦，我是小白，^_^
<adam8157> roylez_: 我想下去找个车试试
<moska> 在线看视频卡，本地看不卡，这是为啥
<roylez_> moska: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac310872/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 爸，给你买的iPad你用着还顺手吗 - AcFun.tv
 * adam8157 afk
<moska> roylez: 这个倒是一点都不卡，但看土豆和优酷还有音乐台就卡，是插件的问题吗
<roylez_> hamo: 给你一个可以喷的对象 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac310316/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 中国网速不比外国慢！这很科学。 - AcFun.tv
<fans> 新手求高手指点，ubuntu11.10新立德管理器启动一下就消失。。。
<moska> roylez: ？
<roylez_> moska: 不知道...
<roylez_> moska: 也许正好我给你发的这个的视频源是新浪
<roylez_> moska: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194799/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【伪娘】只是带了假发就这么凶残了，有木有！ - AcFun.tv
<fans> 有不忙的么？
<fans> 请教个问题。。
<Cherrot> fans: ?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 系统无法更新。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366719 安装ubuntu12.04有几天了，在更新过程中unity和gnome被删除后，安装了kde,这两天每次更新都是:subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2. 另外和unity、gnome有关的软件包都无发安装了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sx10 — 2012-03-09 21:17
<moska> roylez: 这个就有点卡了
<moska> roylez: 这个伪娘不错
<hoxily> roylez_: 太凶残了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. acfun 出錯了。。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<moska> roylez: 那个真的是伪娘吗
<CyrusYzGTt> http://eprasu.wordpress.com/2010/02/09/salesforce-flex-error-2032-stream-error-url/  這個是解決辦法，，不過是服務器的解決方案，，
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Salesforce Flex: “Error #2032: Stream Error. URL: “ « ePrasu – Shifting to prasannadeshpande.com
 * Cherrot 有人在IRC上私信发日志给我，收了10分钟还没收完 :-(
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 還不如發郵件，， 或者用 pates
<moska> Cherrot: ?不是有条数和字数限制吗
<moska> Cherrot: 最多是20条吧
<Cherrot> moska: 私信貌似没有……
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 新手，体谅了……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 好吧，， 圍觀
<moska> Cherrot: 不是/msg memoserv 哪个吗
<Cherrot> moska: 是啊
<moska> Cherrot: 可能我记错了
<Cherrot> moska: 我收到现在还没收完，而且在empathy窗口里看日志好别扭 :(
<moska> Cherrot: xchat感觉不错
<Cherrot> moska: 用习惯empathy了,  别的聊天工具基本没玩过 :D
 * Cherrot 收完了~  而且一点帮助也没有 ~ Oh yeah
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 我吐
<roylez_> mugebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac209507/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 小受君,一个人跳舞不寂寞吗? - AcFun.tv
<today_now> 我戳
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 你老看这些东西不好
<roylez_> mugebjgd: .
<tacer> 这个怎么注册啊
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 老子兼容并包，鄙视尔等歧视同性恋的
<moska> roylez: 这是韩流把
<mugebjgd> 对对
<tacer> 全是乱码！
<roylez_> moska: 韩国人不冤
<moska> 其实挺喜欢韩国那些充满青春活力的小妹妹的，大腿时代就有点老了，喜欢20左右的充满活力的小妹么
<moska> roylez: 触摸板能关了吗？总是不小心碰到它。
<roylez_> moska: 干嘛要关，可以用啊
<moska> roylez: 没外置键盘，总是不小心碰到
<imtxc> 郁闷 我一pacman -Syu 就出来Replace haskell-binary with extra/ghc?  这样的问题 然后一堆错误出来了
<moska> roylez: 能关吗
<imtxc> error: failed to prepare transaction (could not satisfy dependencies)
<imtxc> :: haskell-base64-bytestring: requires ghc=7.0.3-2
<roylez_> moska: 能，我没这需求，你自己查吧
<moska> roylez: ...
<roylez_> moska: http://pins.pintutu.com/M00/03/B5/O5cpKE7CY-SSPalXAACnZzCCco0602_c.jpg
<oooo> test
<kk> oooo, .. ..  ㍮ 
<moska> roylez: 熊猫骑小马？
<roylez_> moska: 不可以么
<Atrix> 晚上好啊
<Atrix> 我想以指定的nice值启动X，该怎么办，需要修改/etc/init.d/的文件满
<bearzk> 为啥acfun的视频弹幕在我这是乱码呢 这要在哪去改编码啊？
<roylez_> Atrix: 可以在 gdm 之类的登录管理器里面改
<roylez_> bearzk: http://i.imm.io/ilit.png
<imtxc> 谁用 arch帮忙看看这是咋了 http://code.bulix.org/ohiq7v-81203
<roylez_> imtxc: 用蛤死嗑的自求多福
<imtxc> roylez_: 这是那天为了装个软件手动装了很多包导致的
<Atrix> roylez: 有没有什么配置文件可以改的
<imtxc> Replace haskell-binary with extra/ghc? [Y/n] 貌似是什么 ghc
<MaskRay> imtxc: 没 7.0.4 7.4.1?
<imtxc> MaskRay: 不知道啊 也装不了
<imtxc> MaskRay: pacman -S ghc 也出那个错
<imtxc> MaskRay: http://code.bulix.org/ohiq7v-81203 就这样 今天更新系统发现的
<ugoub> 请问谁熟悉 正则，我希望查找js和xml文件中的内容。这样写find ../ -name  "*\.\(js\|xml\)" .....对不？
<kratos_2012> 大牛们，我想把我一个域名绑定到ubuntu vps上，然后再通过这个vps把所有发往这个域名的请求转发到sae我的博客上，请问需要装什么软件。。。
<kratos_2012> 有没有教程神马的
<byzantium> ugoub, 还是用grep
<byzantium> find是查询文件的吧
<imtxc> 看来只能手动删除那些包了。。。
<imtxc> pacman -R haskell-* 不好使啊？
<ugoub> : byzantium 恩没有写完整，主要是 想正则一次查找两种格式的文件
<byzantium> ugoub, 应该是find 只能查找到文件这一级别把
<ugoub> byzantium: find $1 -name $2 -exec grep -i -o --color=auto $3 {} \; -print >> $4 这个是完整的，只希望知道$2处正则怎么写。
<byzantium> 不能查找文件中的内容呐
<byzantium> 奥
<imtxc> MaskRay: 把那写haskell的包都删了就好了
<phoenixlzx> 喔，这里还是一如既往的热闹啊
<byzantium> ugoub, 呵呵 不会了
<imtxc> phoenixlzx: 是啊
<ugoub> byzantium: 我也不熟正则，那个命令都是积累了很久才积累出来的……
<ugoub> 看了看帮助，好像应该将-name 改成-regex,我去试试。
<phoenixlzx> imtxc: 接手了学校的Linux协会，改名为开源技术协会，准备分出一个程序设计组，现在有Python/Lisp，有没有其他什么可以推荐的？Haskell行吗
<hamo> phoenixlzx: 学校里还是不要搞这么文艺的语言了吧～～
<imtxc> phoenixlzx: 我不懂。。。啊 regex吧。。。
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 先统计用户数吧……
<alpha080> 建议改成 源代码共产主义协会
<phoenixlzx> hamo: 额...因为多火社区有C/C++，Java，PHP这些主流语言了，所以我想搞点脚本或者一些非主流但是很niubility很符合Geek个性的语言
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 当分散到具体语言时，可能就没有足够有兴趣、有精力的用户了
<byzantium> ugoub, 呵呵  我基本上不用
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 原来那个主席带着技术协会做兼职，被人家骂下来了，我现在是带着自己的人去接手的
<ugoub> byzantium: 很幸福啊
<byzantium> ugoub, 还是需要man
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 听着怎么像帮会……
<byzantium> 呵呵
<ugoub> 实验失败
<mugebjgd> 斧头帮
<mugebjgd> å½­å½­å½­å½­ å½­å½­å½­å½­
<byzantium> ugoub, 你是想先把 js  xml文件找到
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 怎么会像帮会...我说我周围对开源感兴趣的同学
<byzantium> 然后在这些文件中grep把？
<ugoub> byzantium: 对的
<ugoub> byzantium: 恩
<byzantium> 呵呵 试验一下
<byzantium> ugoub, 你试试find $1  -name $2
<byzantium> $2不加引号
<byzantium> 直接来个正则表达式
<douglas> 有的文档打开的时候，中文会乱码，这是怎么回事？
 * LOL_ 很讨厌和别人住在一起，
<ugoub> byzantium: 好的 我$2替换为‘*\.j[s]'都行 但是’*\.js\|xml'就不行了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 拜托Minit，别再吹牛逼了，有本事你完全彻底超越Ubuntu，不是简单的改改界面！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366732 自从两年前弃用WIN7,改用Ubuntu后，越来越喜欢Llinux了，甚至因此放弃了QQ之类对Linux不太有好的东西（以前两个QQ号可是有4000多个人啊，当然有很多我是放在陌生人里面的），从9.04开始，每 …
 * LOL_ 讨厌玩CF的，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，
<ugoub> douglas: 编码问题啊
<douglas> ugoud 有的不会
 * LOL_ 让那些渣游戏都去死，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，
<douglas> 什么游戏是好的游戏？
<ugoub> douglas: 他们保存的编码方式不同吧？
<douglas> ugoud 嗯，大概是吧，谢谢你了
<ugoub> douglas: 不谢，人生如最好的游戏。
<douglas> ugoud 你用的哪个版本？
 * LOL_ 讨厌那些自以为是的傻X整天玩CF的大学生，整天就知道一些脑残的非主流，，，，，一群傻X
<ugoub> douglas: 什么？系统？10.10吧
<douglas> ugoud 哦
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你玩assault cube不就行了
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 傻冒才玩cf
 * LOL_ 讨厌现在的生活，讨厌和别人一起生活，讨厌自己不能规划自己的生活，，，，，，，，，，，，
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你怎么不能规划自己的生后了
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 自己学阿 天天泡图书馆
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 妹子都在图书馆
<douglas> 对系统要求极低,游戏仅仅19MB ....百度上说的 这么吊
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 小时候没资源，大了没钱，现在没时间，傻X的学校整天在没课的时间给你搞一些脑残的活动，去他妈的
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么活动？ 群交？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 开安全教育会，一开就是一下午
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 那你要感谢人民感谢党 感谢校方
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 性生活安全教育会？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 有必要
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 明天是周六，还要交钱去植树
<douglas> ^_^，你都什么思想阿
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 非礼树 和 强奸树？
<ugoub> 谁给个能够同时查js和xml文件中关键字的命令吧。
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 抱你抱住了 几个月后你就想吃酸的那种树？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 还有那毫无意义的班会，整天没一正经事，只会浪费时间
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你不参加就是了
<byzantium> ugoub, find / -name  *.[px].{[01]}[yl]$
<byzantium>   这个样为啥不行阿
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 我们很多人都不参加
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我讨厌死大学了，还他妈的不如高中
<mugebjgd> 托病 请假啥的
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 笨
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 天天去图书馆 找个妹子是真的
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 不参加就孤立你，这就是这个傻X的社会
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 孤立贝
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 大学同学本来就是形同陌路
<ugoub> byzantium: !!!多谢，有点不容以理解。我试试
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 已经被孤立很长时间了
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 人家之后毕业去米国留学的会惦记你？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 那就对了。继续自己学 找个女友
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 只能怪自己混的太差
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 差毛
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 大学你想怎么过就怎么过  你太没主见
<byzantium> ugoub, 呵呵部队 我不想了 不会
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我之所以会变成这种性格还不都是周围的环境造成的，你当我愿意这样吗
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 植毛树，你说你周六去看医生就行了
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你太没主见 。买个笔记本就看出来了
<ugoub> byzantium: 我也发现了 格式名称应该是 js 和 xml ，查询好像不支持()和|
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 别人说什么你都听 一点主意都没有 性格使然
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你做你的。你管别人呢
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 他们给你钱了 还是供你吃喝了？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 没主见还不都是因为没钱，如果有钱我就不上这个傻X的学了，我只做我喜欢的事，谁他妈的也别强迫我做不喜欢做的事
<byzantium> ugoub, find / -name  *.[jx]m{[01]}[sl]$
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 没钱打工去
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 做家教什么的 卖屁股都行。 自己挣钱阿
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你不打工能有钱？
<ugoub> byzantium: 啊看上去好像可行，我试试
<ugoub> byzantium: 没成功，不知为什么。
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 一个一直从小到大都很懒的人，你能期望我能找到什么工作，要技术没技术，要力气没力气
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 那死了算了
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 刷碗去。做苦力
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我很讨厌自己，
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我讨厌现在的生活
<byzantium> ugoub,  呵呵 我问问qq群里 他们怎么看  他们都是作运维的 应该经验多些 呵呵
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 我讨厌这个社会
<ugoub> byzantium: 恩，好的 多谢啊
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 麻烦你弄个原子弹 把天朝炸了吧
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你看行么？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 如果我能的话,我会做的
<byzantium> ugoub, 呵呵 客气 我也想知道
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 人体炸弹
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 或许现在的中国需要内战来改变
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 何不仿效马家绝？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你姓啥？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 从宿舍下手
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 一锤子下去
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 马甲觉只屠了一个宿舍，要屠就应该屠光更多的人
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 有时候对一个民族有多爱，就有多恨，
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 买个炸弹 放宿舍楼
<byzantium> ugoub, 我去 都睡觉觉了  呵呵
<ugoub> byzantium: 好的 睡吧，这个问题估计无解的
<ugoub> byzantium: 我怀疑是find 参数不支持
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 有能力的话，就先把中国的网络干掉
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 中国不需要网络，
<ugoub> LOL_: 有能力的话，先帮我解决下这个问题吧。
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 让它一直很原始的生存下去不是很好吗
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你搞把
<byzantium> ugoub, 可能是find本身对正则表达式的支持力度不够
<ugoub> byzantium: 我也这样想的，越想越纠结。
<ugoub>  find page/ -name "*.[jx][sl]" -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print
<ugoub> 这个是行的，不过查不到xml
<byzantium> ugoub, m没了阿
<byzantium> [jx]m{[01]}[sl]
<byzantium> 这样呐？？
<ugoub> byzantium: 中间加个[m]这种方式会有提示：find:paths must precede expression...
<MeaCulpa2> gnufind, 用-regex
<MeaCulpa2> gnufind, 用-regex, 而不是简单的-name, 如果你真的要用regex
<ugoub> byzantium: {0,1}和{[01]}应该一样吧，不过都不行。
<MeaCulpa2> -name只是简单的regex
<MeaCulpa2> 另外，用了regex, 你的正则必须match全路径
<ugoub> MeaCulpa2: -regex直接替代-name么？
<MeaCulpa2> 也就是从/开始写
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: yes
<ugoub> MeaCulpa2: 哦，好的我试试～！
<MeaCulpa2> 别忘了你的regex至少要从根路径开始匹配
<ugoub> MeaCulpa2: 是regex中的匹配从更路径？！！OMG 我的路径中还有含空格的文件名。。。路漫漫啊。我试试。
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: er...我说错了，只要带有./即可
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: 你现dry run一遍find ., 出来显示的格式就是你要match的格式
<byzantium> <dAnjou> byzantium: versuch du mal -regex statt -name find . -regex ".*\(xml\|js\)$"
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: 比如在我这里，显示./.funcs 你就要从./开始match,
<ugoub> MeaCulpa2: 哦，就是find后面设置文件夹位置。然后从这个文件夹位置开始match，对吧。？
<ugoub> byzantium: versuch du mal 是命令么？
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: bingo
<byzantium> ugoub, 德语 呵呵
<byzantium> 我跑#ubuntu-de 去问了 呵呵
<ugoub> byzantium: ...!!!真有你的
<byzantium> ugoub, 收集一下而已
<ugoub> byzantium: 我这样写 find ../ -regex "*.\(js\|xml\)$" -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print没生效啊。
<byzantium> ugoub, 呵呵 不会了  你自己整吧 多问问男人
<ugoub> byzantium: ok
<byzantium> bey
<zerta_D>  :)
<ugoub> find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml | xargs grep -i -o sel_role
<ugoub> 我去#ubuntu 问的
<yall> 最好别用|xargs.
<yall> find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml -exec grep -i -o sel_role '{}' ';'
<ugoub> yall: 好的，还有人说这个：grep -ri sel_role  *.{js,xml}。 我去试试
<yall> 那搜不到最底层吧。
<ugoub> yall: 恩，其实不熟悉参数，故看不出来。:-)
<ugoub> find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print 这个把xml查出来了
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: 你要查哪层
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: 1层目录的xml?
 * MeaCulpa2 老美干活真不利索...
<MeaCulpa2> 用find -regex就等于抛弃一切find给你的帮助，考自己匹配
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: 比如你要find上一层目录里的xml, 要这样find .. -type f -regex "\.\.\/[^\/]+\.xml$"  也就是说这闹心的，基本就是find打印出来再grep了
 * MeaCulpa2 昨天一天没洗澡...现在去
<ugoub> 目前只有这个可以得到所有结果，同时包含错误信息。find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml | xargs grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role
<ugoub> 睡觉了，各位晚安。
<MeaCulpa2> ugoub: good luck
 * MeaCulpa2 在交给同事的机器上，.kshrc里都加了两行: # Why walk when you can ride?
<MeaCulpa2>  /usr/bin/zsh
<Mosesofmason> .............
<iGoogle> 你们居然教人这样用find
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 不是我~
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 我已经说了，-regex就是和find的帮助决裂了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa2: 那jay3，实在玩不下去了。都是5/6xxping。有个代理的方法没。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa2: ？
<iGoogle> 别躲。要不，你给我改一个端口，代理出去。
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 代理没用，代理如果是美国的，ping还是一样
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 你需要的是新加坡，日韩代理
<MeaCulpa2> 新加坡，日韩vpn
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 来jay1, 灭了etkey重新作良民
<iGoogle> 那jay3，有人说在波兰，不知道是开玩笑的不。
<MeaCulpa2> jay3本就在德国，波兰和德国ping很低了
<iGoogle> 和etkey无关，是hardban
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: CPU fingerprint? 那么狠？
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 你可以Virtual Box :)
<MeaCulpa2> kvm吧
<MeaCulpa2> lol
<iGoogle> 看人问过。不关是cpu。只是别人不肯说
<MeaCulpa2> 一失足成千古恨
<iGoogle> 那一样。有些文件，我是双机同步的，结果换机器都不行。
<MeaCulpa2> 谁叫你作弊
<MeaCulpa2> 我可以tar给你...
<iGoogle> 不知道啥文件里面带了信息。
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa2> 文件不是问题
<iGoogle> 地图那目录呢。那么大。不知道啥文件。
<MeaCulpa2> 地图全删了
<iGoogle> 说不定hostname也带了
<MeaCulpa2> 重新下载
<iGoogle> 还有2xx天。
<MeaCulpa2> 中国人hostname, ip不都是乱来的么
<iGoogle> 封了1000天。
<MeaCulpa2> lol
<MeaCulpa2> 惨
<MeaCulpa2> 你用了什么作弊的？是不是多年前的，人人都知道的烂货？
<iGoogle> aimbot嘛
<iGoogle> 就一套脚本。效果还可以。
<MeaCulpa2> 人家怎么没事
<MeaCulpa2> 不是说有人用aimbot么
<iGoogle> 估计jay3的，都是被踢的。
<MeaCulpa2> 全FA ban
<MeaCulpa2> 你可能在hardcore弄得？
<iGoogle> 我记得瑞典，有服务器。速度还马虎可以的。只是菜单被fa改了，刷又刷不出来
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: qstat
<iGoogle> 不喜欢那了。
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: xqf
<MeaCulpa2> xqf刷服务器
<MeaCulpa2> 内地连gamespy很慢
<iGoogle> qstat记得废弃了。还xqf啥
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 我这里xqf刚刚
<iGoogle> 很旧的版本吧
<MeaCulpa2> 内地连那些master server很慢
<MeaCulpa2> ET也不是新游戏
<iGoogle> 我要虐你。
<MeaCulpa2> 内地连那些master server很慢, 魔都还好，我一直感叹没遇到中国人同行，其实内地的真惨，刷不出列表
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 作弊的人，推散
<iGoogle> 我快过的。某些时候，似乎有2/3xx。杀人好爽了
<MeaCulpa2> 我玩FPS从来都没作弊的欲望
<iGoogle> 你就当间谍。我看过
<MeaCulpa2> 我几乎不玩covert
<MeaCulpa2> 除非练级
<iGoogle> 别人作弊。和现在jay3的医生类似。nnnnd
<MeaCulpa2> 我再kay1只是把covert 练满而已
<MeaCulpa2> 狙击，不是我心所属，任何fps 我都不狙击
<iGoogle> 看血，吓人。几乎对方不去血的啊
<MeaCulpa2> 杀手Leo说的好，越是优秀的杀手，越是能靠近他的猎物。狙击是小儿科玩得
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 没有啦，Medic一上来是不掉血的
<iGoogle> 啥。我看你当间谍，傻傻的站那补血站边上。我影响深刻。
<MeaCulpa2> :)
<iGoogle> 是打死很多次以后
<MeaCulpa2> 混满xp嘛
<MeaCulpa2> 我不是间谍的料
<MeaCulpa2> 我一般Death > kill
<MeaCulpa2> 不冲第一个我难受
<MeaCulpa2> 加速跳基本公扎实
<iGoogle> 我现在只好天天surround。看那边厉害，就换哪边。
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa2> 基本每个地图的1st blood都是那个打死我的
<MeaCulpa2> :)
<iGoogle> ..
<iGoogle> 都12点了。
<iGoogle> 去3看看
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 我拿地雷加速跳，然后遇到Medic, 我埋头埋雷，就挂了
<iGoogle> nnnd 鼠标有点没电了。
<iGoogle> ！！
<MeaCulpa2> 无线鼠标？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<MeaCulpa2> 无线鼠标也能玩FPS?你真没原则
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 求slrn 配置, 对比下, 我整了个slrnpull, 不错
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 我slrn很乱的
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 自己配置丢勒，现在的是凑出来的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 那我自己整整好了
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: slrn配置文件叫啥？
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 我自己都搞不明白了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: ~/.slrnrc
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 一堆.sl
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles/blob/master/linux/.slrnrc
<kk> MeaCulpa2 ⇪ t: dotfiles/linux/.slrnrc at master · MeaCulpa/dotfiles · GitHub
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: got it
<MeaCulpa2> 真正的价值在于.slrn目录下面的sl文件
<MeaCulpa2> 很多新闻组都是假的，没法发，只能用email
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: github上没有诶
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 太多太乱，我没放很多sl
<MeaCulpa2> sl文件很多是自带的
<MeaCulpa2> slang这东西，别入了邪道了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 我想配的和mutt一致些
<MeaCulpa2> 那基本可以做到
<MeaCulpa2> mutt和slrn我都是多年不用再重来的...
<MeaCulpa2> gmail有了imap我就扔了mutt了
<MeaCulpa2> 直到最近
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 我装的机器，都给人zsh，万一有个家伙拿不支持ansi color 的终端，比如cmd.exe来登录，prompt要吐
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 这些老怪物为啥不转到mail list, 要不是新闻组里有很多有价值的东西, 我才不搞...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: :)
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 现在的news grp很多都是mirror mail list
<MeaCulpa2> 真的已经很少有人说话乐
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: comp.lang.c
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 哎，那些同事，上我机器都用的啥SecureCRT, 丫颜色都不开...
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 国人真是盗版思维到骨子里了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: sigh
 * MeaCulpa2 再去洗澡，免得冻醒拉老婆
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 昨天一点俯卧撑我现在很酸...久违了的感觉
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 现在体能极差，很久没锻炼了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 骄傲路过
 * MeaCulpa2 的胸肌舞步迟钝了
<MeaCulpa2> 我体重大，已经不能跑不了
<MeaCulpa2> 以后试试看跳绳
<MeaCulpa2> 自行车也可以，儿子已经有了，无所谓盆低血液循环了
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 1x年前，我300个俯卧撑没压力
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 立定跳远3米，勉强扣篮
<MeaCulpa2> 现在只能指甲碰碰栏板~~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 啧啧... 我身体素质底子不行
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 你们这样的只有好，不会发福
<MeaCulpa2> 我们这种，年纪大了不行
<MeaCulpa2> 你们代谢水平低，苟的牢
<MeaCulpa2> 我们熵高，容易挂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 我家200斤左右的不少
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 不是体重的问题
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 哦 明白了
<MeaCulpa2> 基础代谢
<MeaCulpa2> 搞过运动的不一样
<zerta_D> 我身体也不咋样。骑自行车还行。长跑就不行了。
<zerta_D> 老干妈果然是很好的下饭菜。
<MeaCulpa2> zerta_D: 老干妈威武的很
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 你的关注点，不像是QA,更像Dev
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 年轻人，有干劲阿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: ...从哪看出关注点的?
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: newsgrp
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: .
<MeaCulpa2> 在我国Dev命苦
<MeaCulpa2> 不过RH也许还不错
<MeaCulpa2> 遥祝了
<MeaCulpa2> C Dev 可以不做嵌入式的话，还是不错的
<MeaCulpa2> 国内有这样资源的公司不躲
<MeaCulpa2> s/躲/多
 * MeaCulpa2 睡觉
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 从来不吃那东西
<gebjgd> 什么是qa
<Mosesofmason> gebjgd, 質量控制
<gebjgd> Mosesofmason: 测试?
<Mosesofmason> gebjgd, 可以算是測試的一種
<gebjgd> Mosesofmason: 不如去做dev
<Mosesofmason> gebjgd, 分工不同
<gebjgd> Mosesofmason: 感觉也不同
<Mosesofmason> gebjgd, QA 不一定要會開發哦~~~
<gebjgd> Mosesofmason: qa不一定担责任啊
<Mosesofmason> gebjgd, QA 找不出問題就要負責啊...
<gebjgd> Mosesofmason: 呵呵.很多时候不是这样. 项目交了 几个月后有了问题 售后解决不了 你找qa?
<gebjgd> Mosesofmason: 显然找dev
<alvin_rxg> xD
<staaaaaaaa> gebjgd, 幾個月後當然不會是 QA 負責了 -_-
<cleamoon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd77Utn1o3Y
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y YouTube - 這5分鐘說出了全世界男人的心聲（中文配音版）
<zerta_D> 呃……没翻墙，看不了youtube
<knownbad> 还可
<fans> 大家好，还有醒着的么？
<fans> 请教大家一个白痴的问题
<fans> tty显示乱码怎么解决啊？
<fans> 按教程里说的加了判断了，怎么还不成？
<knownbad> 不知道，我只用 utf8 没这个问题。
<mosesofmason> 甚麼判断...
<alvin_rxg> 亂碼？還是顯示中文？
<mosesofmason> zhcon --utf8 --drv=vga 吧
<cleamoon> mosesofmason, 会慢的
<fans> 不是，完全是白的，花屏吧应该是
<alvin_rxg> kms?
<mosesofmason> 分辨率問題?
<fans> 启动，关机，进tty都是那样子。。
<mosesofmason> lilo/grub 裡改一下分辨率............
<fans> 看到了，在百度里搜到了，正在弄
<fans> http://www.seenthewind.cn/?p=636
<kk> fans ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 10.04 下修改终端(ttyx)分辨率方法 - Linux - 系统 - Ubuntu - 谁见到过风？
 * mosesofmason 不用百毒的
<alvin_rxg> 不管黑貓白貓……
<fans> 我用的baigoogledu，^_^
<fans> 这个GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset
<fans> video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x800-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap
<mosesofmason> o_o
<alvin_rxg> ...
<fans> mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap,何解？
<mosesofmason> 不知呢
<fans> kk？？
<fans> 睡着了？
<alvin_rxg> httü://g.cn
<alvin_rxg> http://g.cn
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Google
<alvin_rxg> http://b.cn
<alvin_rxg> http://t.cn
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<mosesofmason> 哪有那篇文章說的那麼複雜啊, menu.lst 裡加上 vga=788 不就行了 -_-
<ofan>  小本用着挺爽
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 大本就送我吧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 给2000刀
<alvin_rxg> 去掉2個0,包郵
<ofan> 发现win7也是不错的
<ofan> 邮费就好几十...
<alvin_rxg> 就這麽定了，20塊錢。
<ofan> no..
<ofan> c'est impossible
<alvin_rxg> das ist ja möglich
<ofan> 还是点阵看着犀利
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 毛意思
<alvin_rxg> it's possible
<ofan> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<ofan> http://erikdemaine.org/papers/Tetris_TR2002/paper.pdf
<alvin_rxg> 你寫的？
<ofan> 俄罗斯方块被证明是NPC问题
<ofan> 不是..
<alvin_rxg> npc ...
<mosesofmason> ...
<ofan> http://arxiv.org/pdf/1203.1895v1.pdf
<cleamoon> npc又不是不可解...咱们一般玩的Tetris很小呀...
<fans> 搞定，成功了。。
<mosesofmason> ￣▽￣
<fans> 好了，可以踏踏实实睡觉去了。。。
<ofan> 谁说不可解了
<fans> :-O
<mosesofmason> ($・・)/~~~
<alvin_rxg> npc 不是 none player charactor 麽？
<ofan> 。。。
<mosesofmason> non-stop pissing camel
<mosesofmason> XD
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 所以说qa还是轻松 舒服多了
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 其实应该出了问题不论多久都是qa的问题.你干嘛吃的 要你就是为了找问题 问题找不出来就走人
<mosesofmason> gebjgd , 軟件不可能沒 bug 的...
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 有的领域就是不能有bug
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 比如机械手术  本来切盲肠 结果切成肾了
<mosesofmason> gebjgd , 沒被發現而已
<gebjgd> ·中国向叙利亚提供200万美元援助 霍姆斯战斗仍激烈
<gebjgd> 天朝好有钱啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 功能强大文本编辑器 ReText3.0 发布
<alvin_rxg> cui?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:  ReText 是一个使用 Markdown 语法和 reStructuredText (reST) 结构的文本编辑器，编辑的内容支持导出到 PDF、ODT 和 HTML 以及纯文本，支持即时预览、网页生成以及 HTML 语法高亮、全屏模式，可导出文件到 Google Docs 等。
<alvin_rxg> oh, gtk?
<ofan> gebjgd: 乱七八糟格式太多了
<ofan> 什么markdown,rest,textile.. 全渣渣
<alvin_rxg> 對，戰鬥力只有5的喳喳
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 怎么用繁体了
<gebjgd> ofan: 他蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> 是的，我蛋疼
<ofan> 真疼
<ofan> 印度人作弊被抓
<gebjgd> ofan: 你同学?
<ofan> 监考的还是个印度的
<ofan> gebjgd: 算同学
<gebjgd> ofan: 惨了
<ofan> opensuse怎么样
<ofan> 想用下kde了
<alvin_rxg> 企業應用不錯，個人應用似乎有點…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 为啥？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不爽
<ofan> 找个好点的kde发行版
<gebjgd> ofan: 用毛kde
<alvin_rxg> chakra
<ofan> gebjgd: 用下
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没用过?
<ofan> gebjgd: 没..
<ofan> gebjgd: 你那apu本装的arch？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: opensuse 我大概2年前用過，對于個人用戶來說，太龐大了，一堆沒必要的東東。另外軟件包安裝速度也慢。其他就是跟 rpmfusion 類似，都得找第三方源
<gebjgd> ofan: 我家所有的机器都是arch
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ..那就算了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 如果你要純 qt/kde， 可以考慮下 chakra
<ofan> gebjgd: 对apu支持怎么样
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么?
<alvin_rxg> 等 wayland stable
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没听说过，小众？
<ofan> gebjgd: 驱动什么的
<ofan> 装catalyst就行？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说opensuse?
<gebjgd> ofan: 还是什么
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说arch
<gebjgd> ofan: 你是arch用户么
<ofan> 靠
<gebjgd> ofan: 问这么白痴的问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 不用这么鄙视我
<gebjgd> ofan: 和发行版有毛关系
<ofan> 我知道，arch很久没用了，怕对apu支持不好
<gebjgd> ofan: 我老婆2台机器都是amd 一个apu 一个老的ati集成显卡 apu上catalyst
<gebjgd> ofan: 就行了
<ofan> 好吧
<alvin_rxg> 似乎就 intel 顯卡不折騰驅動？
<ofan> intel用开源驱动就行
<ofan> kde没别的发行版了？
<gebjgd> ati老的显卡也行 apu也能上开源的
<ofan> 以前我a卡上开源的发热大，不会调频
<gebjgd> ofan: 不大啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我台式机没啥感觉
<ofan> gebjgd: 我笔记本
<alvin_rxg> ofan: kubuntu..
<ofan> 开源的电源管理没官方的好
<gebjgd> kubuntu就是垃圾
<alvin_rxg> kde 隨便哪個發行版都可以開的呀
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接arch上kde
<ofan> alvin_rxg: kubuntu已经不被支持了
<ofan> gebjgd: 额
<ofan> 装个openbsd咋样
<gebjgd> ofan: 干嘛用?
<ofan> 或者freebsd
<ofan> gebjgd: 装13用
<alvin_rxg> *bsd 驅動不保証
<ofan> openbsd号称最安全的
<gebjgd> ofan: 装傻13?
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: chakra怎么查不到
<gebjgd> ofan: 我以为你这些发行版都试验过了呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 才用的arch
<gebjgd> ofan: 原来是处女地
<ofan> gebjgd: 试验过，没长时间用过
<alvin_rxg> ofan: chakra 其實就是 archlinux 的一個 qt 版……  http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=chakra
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: DistroWatch.com: Chakra GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接用arch 上kde不就行了 我不明白你有什么问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 我想找个kde支持好的，kde包多，维护好
<ofan> 像ubuntu都放弃Kde了
<gebjgd> ofan: arch
<ofan> gebjgd: 好吧 还是arch
<gebjgd> ofan: 包多 维护好
<ofan> debian貌似没有用kde的？
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 包不是最多的…
<gebjgd> ofan: kde要用新的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: aur绝对是最多的
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以就是arch
<alvin_rxg> aur 質量不能保証。。
<ofan> 最杂的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ppa能保证质量?
<alvin_rxg> aur 的軟件能少用就少用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么能保证质量?
<alvin_rxg> 我也不用 ppa
<alvin_rxg> 我只相信官方源
<ofan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X120e   直接有专门wiki.....
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Lenovo ThinkPad X120e - ArchWiki
<gebjgd> 你用debian stabel别说了 省了吧官方
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你用debian??
<alvin_rxg> yo. 考慮啥時候有流量了換個東東玩玩
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你用debian??
<alvin_rxg> 我也激進一下，不然每天都有點無聊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 叛徒啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 他用debian很久了
<ofan> bs
<gebjgd> ofan: 早晚他会用回arch的
<gebjgd> ofan: 说到使用习惯和自由 还是arch给力, opensuse也有问题 虽然少.看你是什么用户了.
<ofan> gebjgd: 只是听说opensuse的kde不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 我给我老婆配置好了 她用什么都一样
<gebjgd> ofan: 主题啥的 arch可以装
<gebjgd> ofan: opensuse唯一独特的是yast
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么独特
<gebjgd> ofan: 别的都可以抓过来
<gebjgd> ofan: yast是蝎子拉屎独一份
<ofan> 哪有啥意思
<gebjgd> ofan: 所有配置可以gui完成
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然有意思
<ofan> gebjgd: ...到底干嘛的
<ofan> 包管理器？
<gebjgd> ofan: yast是相当的牛逼
<gebjgd> ofan: opensuse 包管理器是zypper
<ofan> 格式是啥？
<gebjgd> rpm
<gebjgd> ofan: 其实我是不能理解你用惯了rolling release还能去用别的发行版?
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没什么不习惯的，用什么都行，但是每一个感觉不一样，这个可能某方面比较舒服，另一个就另一方面比较舒服
<gebjgd> ofan: 麻烦啊
<ofan> 现在在用win7+xchat
<gebjgd> ofan: 维护什么的
<gebjgd> ofan: win7太慢
<ofan> gebjgd: 还行，小本挺给力的
<gebjgd> ofan: 8G我都觉得慢
<ofan> 就是看着后台一堆乱七八糟的进程心里发毛
<gebjgd> ofan: 何况你才4G
<ofan> gebjgd: 你咋知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 我当然知道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 8G 了，開機應該很快吧？
<ofan> gebjgd: 不过升级内存相当管用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没觉得
<ofan> 立马就提高一个档次
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那和 linux 比較呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch 刷刷的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当然我跑的是lxde
<alvin_rxg> 我這 linux 30s 進入桌面。windows至少 1.3m
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就是用它跑游戏 看电影 所以也没啥需求 不过装多了用久了 慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是真慢
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> 新装的机器都快
<gebjgd> 用上一段时间就慢了
<alvin_rxg> 想睡覺了…
<alvin_rxg> widnows 的通病 xD
<ofan> gebjgd: lxde还在维护？
<ofan> gebjgd: 用的pcmanfm?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以无所谓了 可以试试看linux kvm win
<gebjgd> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 以前我也用，但是pcmanfm一直更新很慢
<gebjgd> ofan: 当然在维护
<ofan> 貌似是个台湾人维护的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你换thunar不就行了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我向来用thunra
<gebjgd> ofan: 我向来用thunar
<ofan> gebjgd: 没用过
<gebjgd> ofan: 感觉你不像arch用户
<ofan> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: win mac党
<ofan> gebjgd: 以前fm用的另一个，忘了
<gebjgd> ofan: 用thunar 支持多 最重要的是它支持dropbox
<ofan> 好像就是thunar
<ofan> 反正都不怎么好用
<gebjgd> 相当好用
<gebjgd> 怎么不好用
<ofan> gebjgd: 集成度不好
<ofan> 就比如说dropbox
<gebjgd> ofan: thunar集成
<gebjgd> ofan: 有插件
<ofan> gebjgd: 能不能直接搜索文件？
<alvin_rxg> 在 file manager 裏搜索文件？…
<ofan> 对
<alvin_rxg> T.T  俺都 find 的…
<ofan> 挂载samba磁盘
<ofan> 收藏文件夹
<alvin_rxg> 這倆沒問題
<alvin_rxg> samba 可以由 gvfs 代勞
<gebjgd> ofan: 查找不行 剩下的都行 不然我老婆怎么用家里的dockstar
<ofan> 支持各种格式缩略图，预览，编辑默认打开程序==
<ofan> 还有各种拖拽
<gebjgd> ofan: 这是基本功能好不好
<alvin_rxg> np
<gebjgd> ofan: 你用过linux桌面吗 孩子?
<ofan> gebjgd: 缩略图就支持几种格式
<gebjgd> ofan: 你是ofan的傻逼邻居吧
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 以前用的那fm就不爽
<gebjgd> ofan: thunra
<gebjgd> ofan: thunar 啥功能都有了
<ofan> 不信~
<alvin_rxg> thunar 以 plugin 的形式實現的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还是用你的 think different吧
<ofan> gtk的？
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> xfce 是 qt 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: +2
<ofan> thunar也是？
<ofan> 看着像gtk的
<gebjgd> LOL
<ofan> xfce可以装到mac上...
<gebjgd> 很正常
<ofan> 装个openbsd..
<gebjgd> blackbox还能装在win上呢 代替explorer
<ofan> 装了，感觉不爽
<gebjgd> ofan: 用过arch 会去用openbsd?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你好搞笑
<ofan> gebjgd: 杂搞笑了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你用了就知道了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说的是 用 不是实验
<ofan> gebjgd: 用不就是实验..
<gebjgd> ofan: 用是说 你用它来做一切事情 除了它 你没有别的os
<gebjgd> ofan: 这叫用 你那个叫蛋疼的 实验
<ofan> gebjgd: 这叫对比
<gebjgd> ofan: 用gentoo大多是都是装傻13的 升级下软件 之后就跑去用win或者mac了
<gebjgd> ofan: 随便吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还处于对比阶段 我以为你早就对比完了呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 我一直都在对比
<gebjgd> ofan: 也是 不然你怎么会没主见的买了mac 上win
<ofan> gebjgd: mac没上win
<ofan> 小本自带的win还没破解的
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了平板 说上网本不好 之后又蛋疼了买了联想的小本呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的战地前些日子在什么机器上玩的?
<ofan> gebjgd: 本来想弄上网本
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的战地前些日子在什么机器上玩的?
<ofan> gebjgd: 战地有mac版..
<ofan> 我gta4都在mac上跑
<gebjgd> ofan: 你下载的mac版?
<ofan> 对
<ofan> 不过也都是用的类似wine的移植
<ofan> gebjgd: win下好游戏就是多
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说的是句废话
<ofan> gebjgd: lol
<ofan> 体验还是很重要的，linux桌面体验还是差
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天的呕饭吃了屎了?
<ofan> ....
<ofan> gebjgd: 你就听不得批评意见
<gebjgd> ofan: 你今天真的很奇怪
<ofan> 好吧 我来月经了
<gebjgd> ofan: 像一个刚用linux的人用了半年突然不爽 大发牢骚
<ofan> 暖气开太高了，脑子热
<bearzk> 。。
<ofan> 以前也抱怨过
<gebjgd> ofan: 脱光了 chatroutte上裸聊 你就好些了
<ofan> gebjgd: 上面都是老外的大jb
<gebjgd> ofan: 有小妞
<gebjgd> bearzk: 不饿啊日子看
<ofan> gebjgd: 太少了..
<ofan> myfreecam吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 看腻了
<ofan> gebjgd: 萎了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 手的太多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 节哀..
<gebjgd> ofan: 一天2次
<bearzk> gebjgd, 你这一写我id看起来好怪
<gebjgd> ofan: 需要休息一周
<ofan> gebjgd: 行不行啊...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你多久一次
<gebjgd> ofan: 行啊 不然为什么一天2次
<bearzk> 这有log吧？你们就撸起来了
<ofan> 对撸
<gebjgd> bearzk: 没撸 你撸了?
<gebjgd> bearzk: 有log有怎么样?
<ofan> gebjgd: 为啥要手，老婆呢
<bearzk> 必须没有 和女朋友看电视
<bearzk> 也对:D
<gebjgd> ofan: 回国了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不然我能现在自己撸管
<ofan> bearzk: 有资源不会好好利用
<bearzk> :)
<ofan> 一天两次女的能吃得消？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 强奸假人男
<gebjgd> ofan: 能....
<gebjgd> ofan: 我吃不消
<gebjgd> ofan: 有的时候男人猛了 女的会吃不消
<gebjgd> ofan: 大多数的时候是牛累 不是地累
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么才算猛
<gebjgd> ofan: 30分钟不想射....
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个很难么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 活塞30分钟不想射 你试试就知道恶
<ofan> gebjgd: 可以10分钟一休息
<gebjgd> ofan: 找个女的 试试看
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的初次会射的一塌糊涂 之后重新来
<ofan> gebjgd: 我相信我的第一次会很猛的
<gebjgd> ofan: 先手一次 你就猛了
<ofan> gebjgd: +1
<ofan> gebjgd: 果然很有经验
<gebjgd> 三国无双5
<knownbad> 差点被强奸了
<kk>  06:02
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁信呢
<knownbad> 我
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 还是处男？
<jiero> 恩。
<ofan> ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 问的好
<gebjgd> jiero: 答的漂亮
<gebjgd> ofan: 给力
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 总结的精彩
<ofan> ....
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 什么？
<jiero> 怎么进来了
<jiero> 哦ctrl+l是/clear啊。。
<moska>  > Time.now
<kk> moska, 2012-03-10 07:55:25 +0800
<ofan> > 2.days.ago
<kk> ofan, undefined method `days' for 2:Fixnum
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-10
<moska> ofan: 昨天本本屏幕被同学用指甲划了以下，不知道会有事吗
<jiero> 划破了就好了
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 用刀子再划
<moska> jiero: ...
<jiero> 用火球烧
<moska> jiero: 你 去死把
<ofan> moska: 我咋知道
<moska> ofan: 哦
<jiero> moska: 这种事情自己搞定
<moska> jiero: 怎么检测，不会
<jiero> moska: 。。。
<gebjgd> moska: 用精液
<moska> gebjgd: ...
<knownbad> 咦，我竟然错过了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 还不睡？
<jiero> gebjgd: 自己太不舒服了？
<jiero> moska: 你是LOL_ ？
 * jiero 开
<ugoub> 昨天说的在js和xml文件中查找关键字sel_role。已经有解了《Linux Shell脚本攻略》P39 :find ../ \( -name "*.js" -o -name "*.xml" \) -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print >> ~/sel_role
<ugoub> 注意 括号间的空格要保留
<MeaCulpa> 有书这么写？
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 树上写的find . \( -name "*.text" -o -name "*.pdf" \) -print 于是我明白应该是昨天中间没有空格造成的。
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 干嘛不坚持自己-regex?
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: -regex没成功啊，没禅透它的用法。 估计也是没有空格造成的。
<MeaCulpa> 我还以为你搞定了
<ugoub> find ../ -regex \( "*.js" \| "*.xml" \) -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print >> ~/sel_role
<ugoub> find: paths must precede expression: *.js
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 用-name 实现了啊find ../ \( -name "*.js" -o -name "*.xml" \) -exec grep -i  -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print >> ~/sel_role
<MeaCulpa> 恩实现了就好
<MeaCulpa> find .. -type f -regex "\.\.\/[^\/]+\.xml$"
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 昨天说了要严格匹配路径的 :)
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 恩，我可以再试试-regex。我正则只是一知半懂的。多谢提示啊。
<MeaCulpa> 能name尽量name 咯, find帮你搞
<MeaCulpa> :)
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 3D渲染自己做壁纸也挺奇怪的哦。
<archl_dungeon> pocoyo: 渲染一幅图大概要几分钟。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=366728
<kk> archl_dungeon ⇪ ti: 3D软件体验：这次是 art of illusion - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<fly216> lubuntu里开机自启动怎么添加？
<fly216> 还有我的新立得经常一闪就没了，有时源重新改过又行了是什么问题 ？
<fly216> 大拿们，求解惑
<archl_dungeon> lubuntu不行啊。。。一些问题。
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 早
<xiaomo> exit
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: http://youtu.be/hp6bBs16g28
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y YouTube - tDCS informed consent video
<fly216> 有什么浏览器配置要求低一点的
<archl_dungeon> fly216: opera
<fly216> 谢谢，我试试
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=366728&p=2673274#p2673274
<kk> archl_dungeon ⇪ ti: 3D软件体验：这次是 art of illusion - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 我的电脑不行啊，不知道你的渲染需要几秒。
<roylez_> archl_dungeon: 不看这玩意
<archl_dungeon> roylez_ 乐乐
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 换马甲了
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 你也看看
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 因为在windows上
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 哦~
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 别人的电脑，商店里。
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 工作7天是正常的恩
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: :D
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: Art of Illusion?
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 恩。Java的。
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 你加JOGL了么？
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 这玩意儿怎么玩啊
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 加了
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 就是建模、贴图和渲染，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 上网本与其他电脑之间可以用USB线连接吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366767 请问：上网本与其他电脑之间可以用USB线连接吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinbinhon — 2012-03-10 10:17
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 基本3D制作方法。
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 或者导入其他的模型
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 不会~ 哈哈  默认是三视图观看哎
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 又开始说Java shit
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 我也不会
<MeaCulpa> Java 2 Exotic Erotica
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 看到wikipedia的配图很有吸引力。 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Aoi231shot2.jpg
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: wow 可以渲染的这么漂亮啊……
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 你想测试渲染速度？
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 只是才知道渲染这么耗时。想象游戏要实时渲染的
<Cherrot> archl_dungeon: 3D模型渲染就是很费时的
<archl_dungeon> Cherrot: 扯蛋的耗费啊。 http://code.google.com/p/zero-k/
<kk> archl_dungeon ⇪ ti: zero-k - Free RTS game with online campaign - Google Project Hosting
<archl_dungeon> 700万美元。。。
<archl_dungeon> 恩
<archl_dungeon> 就从那里下载些模型丢进去瞧瞧
<maucat>  中文
<archl_dungeon> maucat: 是汉语
<Zypeh>  为什么我的arch安装cairo-xcb一只都安装不成的？
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 其实你可以试试看老滚的toolset
<MeaCulpa> 老滚的toolset还是颇为强大的，作出一个total conversion不错
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 没法Linux下搞，又不能自由传播，没意思了哦。
<MeaCulpa> linux下面没法搞，自由传播没问题
<MeaCulpa> 我老滚3玩了9年，就是陆陆续续下mod玩
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何设置有线和无线的优先级别？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366771 大家帮帮忙解决一下：在ubuntu11.10下，想用无线访问外网(中国移动WAP认证的WLAN)，有线访问内网，如何设置两种网络都可以正常连接呢？是不是要设置两种连接的优先级别？如何设置呢？搜了一下WIKI和google找不到只好来 …
<MeaCulpa> "瘦客户".... 毛，浏览器动辄上百m, js慢得要死。gtk qt 都快比浏览器小了
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 额。老滚是哪个呢。 Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind 是一个吗？
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 对这是老滚3
<MeaCulpa> 国内无脑翻译：老头滚动条
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 哈哈。。。
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: Counter Strike也是无脑翻译呢。
<MeaCulpa> Java Applet...不需要开发经验...毛，我看到的最牛的Java程序员就是写Applet的
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: js和python比，哪个快啊。
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 不是一个级别的吧，js解释器开发的人更多，但还是不能和py比吧
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: js很多人用框架
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 感觉差不多快吗
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 没法感觉，没法说
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 做个quick sort 比比
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 不懂
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 所以吗，仅仅从用pygame做个假dock看，还是js快。。。
<MeaCulpa> 没觉得
<MeaCulpa> js解释器太庞大
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: python解释器小吗。。。
<MeaCulpa> 很庞大
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 装起来感觉大于opera
<MeaCulpa> 干的事多
<MeaCulpa> archl_dungeon: 毕竟要做普世的解释器，要给那么多三教九流的人用.
<archl_dungeon> MeaCulpa: 额。
<MeaCulpa> 不了解
<MeaCulpa> 用用而已，无追求，不就结
<wxg4net> 问下， nginx 能读取文件大小不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 完了，要搞作业，Java
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: +u
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 老师居然说道myEclipse...那著名的屏蔽中国ip的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ++u
<MeaCulpa> 盗版一点都不脸红
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭吃饭
<soiamso> wikipedia 出了一个文言的语言分类
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 教学上 eclipse 跟 myeclipse 有区别吗？
<fivesheep> soiamso: myeclipse面向web的. j2ee
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在处理时有错误发生： openoffice.org-emailmerge 怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366780 更新时出现了错误，怎么解决： Code: apt-listchanges: 正在邮寄给 root: apt-listchanges: lovebluesky 的新内容 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 240978 个文件和目录。) 正预备替换 mysql-common 5.1.58-1 (使用 .../mysql-common_5. …
<young001_> ubuntu 连接vpn速度好慢，有人这样么？
<young001_> 是连接vpn的过程好慢
<byzantium> 问一下 就是有办法 把service pack 2 转化为 service pack3 吗
 * maucat 
 * maucat 
<maplebeats> 怎么用python3把json数据转成字典啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://agrimmsreality.blogspot.com/2012/01/configuring-eucalyptus-3-devel.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: A Grimm's Reality: Configuring Eucalyptus 3-devel
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • xp 下 WUBI 安装UBUNTU10.10, 成功后 不能设置特效桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366784 听说ubuntu好久了，今天也用ubuntu体验一下，但成功安装之后，桌面啥也没有，我在外观首选项的视觉效果上设置，上面说不能应用，我伤了，这就是传说中的ubuntu吗，不会吧曾样才有那种效果，选项都在下面，鼠标划 …
<ucbs> hi all
<kk> ucbs, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<ucbs> can u hel p me
<ucbs> how can i type chinese
<ucbs> hi all
<desney> hey, ni hao...
<kk> ucbs, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<desney> lol~
<ucbs> wo sheng mei wo bu neng lian jie fu wu qi
<maplebeats> 谁能告诉我python3怎么把json转成字典啊5555555555
<ucbs> how can i type chinese
<desney> 装一个fcitx
<ucbs> kk
<ucbs> noone help me ?
<desney> wiki上面有吧。。 装一个中文输入法就行啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/Health_Encyclopedia/article.asp?x_no=0000023080
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【藝術生活】吃Pizza不再油膩膩啦～！★哈斯比辛新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<ucbs> can u add me qq i have a lot of question
<desney> I usually use msnlite..
<desney> And I've no qq num.
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install ibus-pinyin ibus-gtk ibus-gtk2 ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt
<ucbs> why i can not connect to sever  the system remind me of that
<ucbs> where is ti
<ucbs> where is it pinyin input
<desney> Are u using Ubuntu?
<ucbs> yep
<ucbs>  iam a new user
<ucbs> how can i get server list
<desney> 下载个fcitx的deb包安装一下就能打汉字了。 服务器列表，搜索网易的源
<desney> 速度比较快。
<desney> 注意版本要对应。
<ucbs> can u send it to me i am layman to network
<desney> leave ur email
<ucbs> spore2009@sohu.com
<ucbs> can i serach server list in irssi ?
<ucbs> who can teach me some basic command ?thanks
<desney> ls cd rm reboot apt-get ..
<desney> Baidu is a indispensable teacher..
<ucbs> but some of it is fake
<desney> Maybe google is your other choice.
<ucbs> i have both try it on google anf baidu
<ucbs> but the resoure is so rare
<ucbs> do u use yahoo messenger
<ucbs> hiall
<ucbs> noone help me ?
<sikao_lfs> 有个问题。如何光盘只安装grub2呢？是这样的我tar备份了一个虚拟机里装的操作系统。 现在虚拟机硬盘文件被删除了。想tar恢复。但是grub2老是出错。我希望能在tar恢复文件系统后。使用光盘安装上grub2
<archl_dungeon> 哦。碰到Latin-1的里面的汉语字符都是以 \u7C98\u8D34 这种形式保存的，能直接转换么。。。
<sikao_lfs> 我使用了 grub-install  --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda
<sikao_lfs> 但是启动后进入grub.....
<archl_dungeon> grub2也是grub
<archl_dungeon> 恩。
<ucbs> where is pinyin input thanks
<archl_dungeon> ucbs: ？
<sikao_lfs> ucbs: sudo apt-get install fcitx
<ucbs> now i dont know how to browse channel list in irssi
<sikao_lfs> 我光盘启动后  sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt             然后sudo grub-install  --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda
<ucbs> can i search channel in irssi which command thanks
<sikao_lfs> 但是从sda启动。却进入了grub
<byzantium> 速度  给解决问题
<ucbs> h \
<maucat> ucbs: 你在终端下用irssi?
<ucbs> i use it in my pc
<ucbs> not virtual machine
<maucat> ucbs: 你在没GUI下用的irssi吗？
<ucbs> what gui ?
<ucbs> my system is window xp i run it in my pc
<maucat> ucbs: irssi?
<ucbs> yep iuse irssi
<byzantium> is  anyone here??!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ucbs> hi i am here
<byzantium> how can I paste the picture?
<ucbs> do u have qq maucat
<byzantium> maucat ?? what
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116725
<byzantium> who  can  help me sovle it ???
<maucat> ucbs: 没。
<ucbs> how can i whisper to u maucat
<maucat> "/msg"
<ucbs> yep i has type in this command but it show act :1 what dose it means\
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • [求助]只能进入X，无法进入SHELL http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366789 开机进入GUI倒是挺正常，gnome-terminal也没有问题 但是按Ctrl+Alt+F1不能出现登录选项，只有一个光标在闪，而且默认开机启动的apache2也没能开机启动 求高人指点。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ospider — 2012-03-10 12:47
<Guest37398> nick ucbs
<maplebeats> 有人会python吗？？5555
<ucbs> cat are u here
<soiamso> maplebeats: ？
<sikao_lfs> 谁知道grub2怎么光盘启动安装到一个硬盘里?
<sikao_lfs> 到底启动盘是怎么安装配置正确的啊。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 懷疑你是不是這個nick的主人。。 我記得這個nick教會我很多東西的
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: ......。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我干了一件特别的事。。。。。。tar备份了虚拟机里的系统。结果虚拟机硬盘文件被人删除了。然后我就tar恢复。。。。。。都顺利。结果就grub始终出问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..grub修復貌似很容易的，，除了我我不會的grub2
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 我也认为很容易。但是网上教材我试过太多了。都失败了。原因不明。我肯定我的权限方面每出错。 我很想知道光盘启动安装系统是如何配置好grub的。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 不是有個 resure,麼
<yall> grub-install
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 这个也弄过,grub rescue>set root=(hd0,x)  grub rescue>set prefix=(hd0,x)/boot/grub  grub rescue>insmod normal  rescue>normal  	 	 	 	发现也没用。。。。				
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助，在系统中编译安装完apache2之后，无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366793 我是下载了apache2的源代码，在本地编译 安装的 只是按照http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/install.html给的步骤 ./comfigure , make , make install 只是在configure的过程中提示要安装 apr apr-util pcre,这些安装上之后，在安装apache2 …
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 告訴你，，用光盤修復  你最好是 先 chroot然後 grub 然後 才可以輸入修復命令
<sikao_lfs> yall: 恩。安装上了。结果发现grub.cfg的uuid出错。。。。。难道我手动纠正？无法自动。可是光盘自动安装后，能自动配置好啊。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 太感谢了。还真没想到这样的路子。。。。。。老本行都忘记了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..
<yall> sikao_lfs: 这些应该是update-grub2干的事吧
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我的 ssh被 gfwed了，， 感謝我就給我用幾天。。ssh
<sikao_lfs> yall: 恩。是update-grub干的。。。。。但是光盘启动下不行。应该如CyrusYzGTt:所说的先chroot
<yall> 反正是虚拟机，重装下也没啥。 :em04
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 给你ssh很麻烦。。。。。。而且有期限的。。。我给你几个特别的吧。。。。。。我私聊给你。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..好吧。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 尽量平时多几种方式翻墙。我大概至少3种以上。。。。。。。保证源源不断。。。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 包括跟win下的用wujie等。经常更新。。。。。。好像人家会主动送最新的。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 好吧，， 討厭在線代理的說。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 就一些广告而已。翻出去后，只要英文好，应该能找到。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..算了，，英文不好，免得收到幾千封垃圾郵件
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 新手求救～11.10下 装了推荐得私有NVIDIA驱动，移动窗口很卡～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366796 HP DV2000系列本本 显卡是8400GS 装了推荐得私有驱动 开启3D特效的话第一次拖动窗口没问题 第二次就卡得要死 基本看不到特效 快速移动的话 窗口不随着鼠标走 只有等个1秒 窗口才能到位但是最大化和恢复不 …
<Androids> gedit好用还是vim好用些？
<patrick> exit
<Patrick_DJ> 大家周末好啊
<Androids> 还好
<mosesofmason> emacs 好
<byzantium> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116726
<byzantium> 谁能帮我看看
<byzantium> 十分感谢
<byzantium> 我在装vbox的时候遇到这个
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu11.10 nvidia GT430显卡安装求助~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366804 利用这篇文章的方法，http://blog.csdn.net/cheungmine/article/details/7087593 禁用掉集成显卡后安装，结果屏幕变成640*480，安装之前还是800*600呢，不知道怎么回事啊，安装没啥问题啊。求救！ 另：最后xconfig是否更新两个我都试过了，都 …
<tao_> 怎么使用？
<tao_> ？
<tao_> 怎么使用啊
<gebjgd> tao_: 会说中国话么
<zprood> 有人在么？
<sikao_lfs> ok！chroot万岁。。。。。。。居然只用在光盘启动的系统里先    sudo mount -vt proc proc  你的硬盘挂载目录/proc   然后再 sudo update-grub就成了。
<zprood> sikao_lfs, 你好
<sikao_lfs> zprood: 下午好。。。
<zprood> sikao_lfs, 你有用clementine 播放器么？
<sikao_lfs> zprood: 没，没研究过，我只是用系统自带的播放器！有什么特别的问题嘛？
<sikao_lfs> zprood: 有问题直接说。会的人会帮你的。
<Androids> 怎样用banshee播放器收听豆瓣电台？
<zprood> sikao_lfs, 昨天在ubuntu上安装的这个音乐播放器，使用起来挺不错的，就是在编辑tag的时候不能输入中文，只能复制粘贴进去。
<sikao_lfs> zprood: 正在安装这个。。。。。。其实有问题直接点将不是好方法。毕竟万一搞不定还是挺没面子的。
<sikao_lfs> zprood: 所以有问题，直接说故障出题。会的人就会无压力的情况下帮你。
<zprood> sikao_lfs, 额，好吧
<sikao_lfs> zprood: 不好。我这个10.04版本的。软件中心和直接apt-get都无法下载这个。你多等会，我去官网上下看看。
<zprood> sikao_lfs, 多谢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 在不？
<mugebjgd> roylez_, 不在
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 又变母的了？
<mugebjgd> Ö_Ö
<sikao_lfs> zprood:  clementine_1.0.1~lucid_i386.deb   我已经安装好了。。。。。下面是你说的编辑tag?我怎么不知道怎么操作？
<weakiwi> wr740nv5 能不能上openwrt？
<sikao_lfs> zprood: 你不会是输入法有问题吧？我使用这个软件很好啊，虽然我现在还没明白你说的编辑tag是什么意思！
<zprood> sikao_lfs, 就是在library下面的专辑上面，点右键edit track information，在转到edit tags的那里，不能在输入框内输入中文
<zprood> sikao_lfs, 我用的ibus 英文环境
<zprood> sikao_lfs, 先离开下
<sikao_lfs> zprood: 先换换输入法试试看    sudo apt-get install  fcitx
<Administ1ator> cat are you here
<ucbs> hi all
<kk> ucbs, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<ucbs> hi
<hkof11> google 好像有linux下的拼音输入法了。
<kk> ucbs, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<ucbs> hi kk
<ucbs> who know how to login paltalk by baypass great wall
<ucbs> hi maucat
<ucbs> msg maucat
<ucbs> mgs maucat
<ucbs> msg maucat
<mosesofmason> u can use vpn
<ucbs> the chinese govt block paltalk who know how to log in paltalk thanks ?
<ucbs> vpn is not free
<mosesofmason> or tor
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.0 安装ATI HD5450显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366810 请问一下各位前辈，能装得上吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2012-03-10 14:44
<kevinzkd> 请问下:我系统启动后在登录界面输入帐号密码后出现个支离破碎画面是怎么回事啊？
<ucbs> this channel is so cold
<ucbs> why
<hkof11> 有人知道为啥 google 拼音装上后，能打开，但是输入却没有文字阿
<ucbs> roddenberry.freenode.net
<ucbs> how can i change my color thanks
<mosesofmason> you cant
<ucbs> why
<ucbs> few people are here
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 会说汉语么
<ucbs> hui
<mugebjgd> ucbs, admin党
<ucbs> but i dont have pinyin input
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 装一个
<mosesofmason> cause u r not channel ops
<ucbs> what's that
<mugebjgd> ucbs, win的输入法都搞不定  你弱爆了
<ucbs> cuz i am layman
<ucbs> i usually use paltalk
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 那是什么玩意?
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 从来没听说过
<ucbs> im software but now it is banned by govt
<mosesofmason> paltalk is a good chat software
<ucbs> raidcall is also good
<mosesofmason> for voice chat
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 直接chatroulette
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 还有免费的鸡鸡看
<ucbs> can u give me a link
<mugebjgd> ucbs, www.chatroulette.com
<ucbs> in paltalk also have cock and hole
<mugebjgd> ucbs, you like it.
<mugebjgd> ucbs, homoß
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 很高兴认识你
<ucbs> i dont live it
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 搞么?
<young001_> ubuntu 连接vpn速度好慢，要近1分钟，有人这样么？
<mosesofmason> ...
<ucbs> glad to see u \
<mugebjgd> XD
<ucbs> vpn is not free i need a free one
<hkof11> young001_: 不会阿。
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 向来skype
<ucbs> yep i also use skype
<mugebjgd> mosesofmason, 尿了?
<mosesofmason> mugebjgd, nope
<mugebjgd> mosesofmason, 来 哥让你尿
<mugebjgd> mosesofmason, XD
<mosesofmason> mugebjgd, open ur mouth first... XD
<mugebjgd> mosesofmason, 你先打飞机过来
<mosesofmason> mugebjgd, ok, u pay it
<mugebjgd> mosesofmason, 梦呢
<mugebjgd> mosesofmason, 想什么好事呢
<ucbs> should i register it chztroulette
<mosesofmason> mugebjgd, ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 你是在天朝的外国人?
<ucbs> alien?
<mosesofmason> predator?
<mugebjgd> ucbs, 难民?
<ucbs> refugee?
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 马上就要spring break了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 马勒戈壁的
<ucbs> i know this software it like a drawing
<ucbs> how can i connect to u
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级到1204出现了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366817 按照置顶帖子里方法升级到1204过程中，系统黑屏了。 然后进入tty中，输入 Code: sudo update-manager -d 会提示RuntimeError("Gtk coundnot be initialized ") 有朋友知道这个错误的解决方法吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 sogotownpn — 2012-03-10 15:14
<ucbs> who come from oversea
<ROBOT1024> where are you from?
<ucbs> china i
<ROBOT1024> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> 最近 chrome中槍了。。 真是歡樂
<ROBOT1024> 你说什么英语
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 他不会装输入法
<ROBOT1024> 喔  这样阿
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, xp下
<ucbs> i dont have pinyin input software
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, XD
<ROBOT1024> XD什么意思？
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 侧过头来看
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 笨
<ROBOT1024> 笑脸？
<ROBOT1024> linux下的flash太不给力了
<ROBOT1024> 老是崩溃，而且站资源
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 天天看 没觉得不给力
<ucbs> can chinese govt monitor our talk
<ROBOT1024> 资源的占用明显比windows下的flash多很多
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 一样多
<ROBOT1024> mugebjgd: 不一样
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, flash本来就这样
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 谁让你用ubuntu的
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 桌面垃圾
<ROBOT1024> windows下的flash比这个里面好
<ROBOT1024> 我说的事实好不好。。。
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 没觉得 我这里感觉一样
<ROBOT1024> 可能你机器配置很好吧
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 上网本
<ucbs> shui neng bang wo an shou ru fa a
<shadowmeng> VPN
<ROBOT1024> 。。。那你打开新浪看看游览器的cpu占用律
<ucbs> people need pay for vpn
<kevinzkd> 我想问下，我在登录界面输入帐号密码后出现一会的画面破碎是怎么回事啊？
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 从来不看性浪
<mosesofmason> u can use tor too
<shadowmeng> 8 RMB / month
<ROBOT1024> mugebjgd: 凤凰也行
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 也不看凤凰
<ROBOT1024> 那你用什么在线听音乐的？
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, lastfm
<mosesofmason> ucbs, why not use tor?
<ROBOT1024> 没用过。。
<ucbs> i dont know tor
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 你过时了
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 豆瓣就是跟lastfm学的
<ucbs> is it clipped word tor
<ROBOT1024> 我去看看
<ucbs> can u gibe me a link to tor
<mugebjgd> ROBOT1024, 有lastfm的时候豆瓣还不知道在哪儿转筋呢
<mosesofmason> ucbs, www.torproject.org
<shadowmeng> i need to ask my former collegue.
<yue> 有人参加kde相关的gsoc吗？
<ucbs> i cannot enter this website
<yue> http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2012/Ideas
<kk> yue ⇪ t: GSoC/2012/Ideas - KDE Community Wiki
<mosesofmason> ucbs, but if u r undering linux, u can just ``apt-install tor'' or something like that
<yue> 18岁以上学生均可参加，完成任务就有奖金
<ucbs> what a pity i am not good at that
<ucbs> yep i have enter it which software do i install
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • HTML5 网页版《QQ欢乐斗地主》 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366818 热腾12月9日消息 Html5无疑是2011年最热门话题，加之Adobe放弃对移动Flash的支持更让Html5变得炙手可热。但是业界对Html5技术的发展趋势仍有不同看法，特别是游戏开发者们对Html5仍然非常谨慎。近日，拥有上亿用户的手机QQ游戏大厅 …
<ucbs> mosespfmason which  software do i choose
<mosesofmason> ucbs, apt-get install deb.torproject.org-keyring
<mosesofmason> and apt-get install tor
<mugebjgd> mosesofmason, 他在用winxp
<mosesofmason> that's all
<mugebjgd> mosesofmason, 你想什么呢
<mosesofmason> mugebjgd, O_O
<ucbs> i give up this is so hard to me thanks all
<Freebuilder> 整理文件，有个目录不知该如何起名为好，本意为： C/C++
<ucbs>  do u use freegate
<ucbs> noone want to chat?
<mosesofmason> ucbs, does freegate provide socks proxy?
<ucbs> can u explain socks proxy  my enlgish is not very good
<ucbs> freegate can bypass the greatwall
<ucbs> the damned cpc usually block youtube and facebook and all english social media
<omengye> lol
<ucbs> raidcall
<ucbs> actually i use paltlak to date girl
<mosesofmason> ucbs, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS
<kk> mosesofmason ⇪ t: SOCKS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yall> Freebuilder: 那就叫c,c++好了。
<yall> Freebuilder: 那'就'叫c,c++好了。
<Freebuilder> yall, 我用“C、C++”了！
<yall> Freebuilder: 中文标点，不好输入的。
<Freebuilder> yall, 中间是中文顿号！环境主导！
<ucbs> how can i paste it to my ie
<yall> Freebuilder: 关键是。一般输入命令的时候。都是英文。切换下。比较麻烦。
<mosesofmason> ucbs, ......
<Freebuilder> yall, 里面是电子书，谁敲命令啊，就算敲， Tab 也不是吃素的啊
<yall> .
<ucbs> i hear irssi in youtube
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 有木有烟大，来，一起吼吼。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366822 有木有烟大，来，一起吼吼。。。。 [flash=][/flash] 统计信息: 发表于 由 舞飞8扬 — 2012-03-10 15:44
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何实现windows访问linux的共享文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366827 在网上看到的都是Linux访问windows共享文件夹，而我想实现windows访问linux的共享文件夹，请问用CIFS怎么实现该功能。 求解！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mushuiy — 2012-03-10 16:13
 * Cherrot 大家都度周末去了啊
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 不認識你，， 一邊去
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 打开终端的快捷键是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..不清楚。
 * Cherrot O.o
<moska> Cherrot: 是啥
<Cherrot> moska: 你真的不知道？
<moska> Cherrot: 新手
<Cherrot> moska: Ctrl+Alt+T  打开终端模拟器
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 真坏
<moska> Cherrot: thx :p
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ??
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: :) 咋能吓唬新手那
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..額。。 我真的不會，而且我說的是 f16 的
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: :D
<moska> Cherrot: ubuntu是不是自带gcc,还需要安装吗
<Cherrot> moska: 你输入gcc 回车就知道你装没装了
<moska> Cherrot: no input files
<Cherrot> moska: gcc --version
<Cherrot> moska: 那就是装了
<maucat> irc.quakenet.org不支持IPV^?
<moska> Cherrot: gcc (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) 4.4.5
<Cherrot> moska: 是啊 这就是装了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gcc (GCC) 4.6.3 20120306 (Red Hat 4.6.3-2)
<maucat> irc.quakenet.org支持IPV6么?教育网连不上,表示压力很大.
<namoamitabuddha> moska: aptitude why gcc
<maucat> 有人用quakenet么?
<Freebuilder> IPv6 啥感觉啊
<maucat> Freebuilder: 上网的感觉
<Freebuilder> maucat, 你倒不如说冲浪的感觉更好
<maucat> Freebuilder: 学校本来就有,不用白不用
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下桌面双屏无法扩展 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366831 KDE下双屏扩展正常 但是gnome下双屏 主屏正常 副屏 一直显示为白色 同时 无法点开程序 统计信息: 发表于 由 chin39 — 2012-03-10 16:47
<maucat> Freebuilder: 而且上IPV6的网站还是免流量的
<Freebuilder> 谁赞助我个显示器，我帮他研究双屏问题
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 英文不好，
<moska> Cherrot: 自己的文件夹建在在哪？
<Cherrot> moska: /home/username
<moska> Cherrot: 哦
<moska> Cherrot: 如果系统recovery的话会丢失吗？
<Cherrot> moska: 看你怎么recovery了
<ofan> 折腾arch好烦
<moska> Cherrot: 哦
<ofan> udev又有bug
<moska> Cherrot: 给个关于shell用法的链接
<Cherrot> moska: google is your best teacher :)
<moska> Cherrot: ...
<Cherrot> moska: I'm serious
 * moska 折腾得有点累了，
<Cherrot> moska: 鸟哥的Linux私房菜不错 我也是新手:)
<jiero> moska: 简单说——linux下，做什么就去官方站
<Cherrot> jiero: 今天还上班？
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩，回来了，明天再去
<Cherrot> jiero: 换工作算了 :D
<jiero> Cherrot: 那么又是这种问题哦。就没个人喜欢darktable，奇怪的中国人也没个喜欢lightroom的。
<moska> Cherrot: sudo apt-get install irssi
<jiero> Cherrot: 不是正式工作。
<jiero> Cherrot: 现在纯属浪费时间。
<gebjgd> jiero: 上班了?
<jiero> gebjgd: 一直有工作可以干，不是上班。
<Cherrot> jiero: 都穷，折腾单反的好多都用来炫富和把妹了吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 哦
<gebjgd> jiero: 给别人看杂货店?
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<Cherrot> moska: ?
<jiero> gebjgd: 网店+杂货店。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 和国内的苦命人一样负责发货
<Cherrot> moska: 我用empathy 足够了:D
<moska> Cherrot: 哦
<gebjgd> jiero: 这不是挺好么 能解决拘留问题么
<moska> Cherrot: 我用xchat,
<lolkamea> .
<jiero> gebjgd: 不解决，准备回国。
<zerta_D> 用Opera的路过
<gebjgd> jiero: 回国之后呢?
<lolkamea> jiero: 你要回来？
<jiero> gebjgd: 回国之后看情况是否开公司
<Cherrot> jiero: Wow
<lolkamea> jiero: 你要开公司？
<gebjgd> jiero: 有钱人啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 富二代
<ofan> jiero: 有钱人啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 看情况。。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 挂不得你回国
<ofan> jiero: 富二代
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你们可以死了，要是富二代还看杂货店管网店。。。
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> ofan: 你看我说什么来着  二代都回国了 穷人家的孩子才赖在国外不走
<ofan> gebjgd: 你arch用的啥桌面
<moska> Cherrot: 终端设置颜色的指令是啥？
<ofan> udev启动特慢，貌似是个bug
<gebjgd> ofan: openbox
<ofan> SP5100_tco这模块还报错
<Cherrot> moska: 这个我也想知道呢 昨天ssh远程登录才发现没颜色……
<ofan> gebjgd: 不腻啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 速度快 为什么腻?
<ofan> gebjgd: 看腻了
<gebjgd> ofan: 改win deco
<ofan> gebjgd: 速度感觉也不是很快
<gebjgd> ofan: 相当快了
<moska> gebjgd: 终端改变颜色的指令是啥？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你udev启动的时候会不会报错
<moska> cmd下貌似是color,
<gebjgd> moska: 直接配置改不就完了 用毛命令
<gebjgd> ofan: 不会 systemd
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么搞的
<moska> gebjgd: cli爱好者行不
<gebjgd> ofan: wiki
<ofan> gebjgd: 替代udev的?
<gebjgd> moska: cli爱好者不会看man? 笑掉大牙
<moska> gebjgd: 这不是小白吗
<gebjgd> ofan: 贴你的错误 我5台电脑都没有udev问题
<gebjgd> moska: 小白和黑人混混就黑了
<ofan> gebjgd: 一个显示SP5100_tco time out...
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<moska> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: sp5100_tco是什么?
<Cherrot> gebjgd: O_O
<jiero> gebjgd: 你其实很可爱。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 然后一直等待，最后显示worker ... killed by signal 9
<ofan> gebjgd: 一内核模块，差了可以屏蔽掉，但是后面worker那个要等待
<ofan> 搜了说是bug在修复中
<gebjgd> ofan: blacklist
<ofan> 刚才从Iso安装升级，各种被虐
<ofan> gebjgd: 我知道
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 现在 pacman 是不是改掉了
<moska> lolkamea: 。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 升级4后就各种挂
<ofan> filesystem 要强制升级
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那天我搞了下，用不来了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 好像要生成一个什么 key
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: arch了？
<hata> 各位,写uml用什么工具?  轻量级的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你能看下news么
<ofan> 从iso更新内核的话，会提示找不到udev hook,重启后就挂载不了根分区了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我看了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: :前几天实验 urban terror 平均帧数 24-50
<jiero> alvin_rxg: GMA3000连ATI9000都远远不如呢。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 没有。那天我正好用别人机子，然后想跑一个简单的 linux 环境。正好我 ArchLinux 安装 USB 带着。
<ofan> 还好联网没有太大问题
<alvin_rxg> jiero: which map?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 生成key算小时
<ofan> 小事
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 普通的， Uptown
<ofan> 系统升级一堆问题，如果用2011的iso安装
<Cherrot> hata: argoUML  UMLet Visual Pradidgm
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 分辨率1440×900的缘故么。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: uptown 要求不底。應該看看 turnpike
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 開那麽高分辨率？…
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦。我小事都没搞定。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我是 2011 的 ISO 制作的 USB
<Cherrot> hata: 还有 yed
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 以前 Eagle ATI9000才32MB显存LiveCD开Compiz，都90fps。。。
<ofan> 事实证明yaourt就是陀x
<gebjgd> ofan: 从来不用
<ofan> 狗x一般的依赖
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 而且CPU还是Pm1.6Ghz比现在Core2 2.33差很多
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不升级就没问题
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 脱离 Arch 了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我怎么都没遇到
<ofan> gebjgd: 你用iso安装后升级试试
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是啊，我还要装软件。我拿那个 ISO 做 LiveUSB
<ofan> gebjgd: 去年8月的iso
<gebjgd> ofan: 用的就是那个
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 显示器分辨率就是1440 × 900啊。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那游戲呢？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 另外，Red Eclipse 就正常运行。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么？
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在试试，升级到3.x内核就挂
<ofan> 升级udev就挂
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 当然游戏一直和显示器一样分辨率。。。
<ofan> yaourt还在用powerpill.. 依赖都404。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我老婆回国之前 我就是用的2011 08的cd
<hata> Cherrot: 我在对比中,越轻越好
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用yaourt 直接packer
<ofan> gebjgd: 最近升级很猛烈
<gebjgd> ofan: 还好吧
<ofan> pacman升级到4
<hata> Cherrot: 谢谢
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天升级
<ofan> udev,filesystem也升了
<jiero> gebjgd: Debian Sid 和 Arch 比到底有啥大区别？
<ofan> gebjgd: 经常更新没问题
<ofan> 从老版本升级就容易扯到蛋
<ofan> packer速度没yaourt快
<Cherrot> jiero: Debian Sid 和 Ubuntu是不是区别不大？
<jiero> Cherrot: 应用程序包几乎就是搬走Sid，Ubuntu冻结前 ——不过其他很多Ubuntu改了挺多主题/默认设置类的吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 有 airmech玩了么。去玩个mech游戏做个视频i瞧瞧
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • vCard http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366834 RT，如何在Xubuntu下将我的诺基亚生成的vCard联系人加入Opera联系人？ http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/VCard 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangmumao_wefls — 2012-03-10 17:14
<ofan> gebjgd: 简单看了systemd，跟mac的launchd差不多
 * lolkamea 中午吃的还不错，
<zerta_D> lolkamea: 吃的什么美味啊？
<gebjgd> ofan: 大不了重装那些包 就行了
<lolkamea> zerta_D: 土豆牛肉和烧饼
<gebjgd> ofan: 我用btrfs systemd 很久了
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯 我只知道 arch 简洁许多，比如配置文件
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。我想起来了，arch是不分 dev包的。
<gebjgd> jiero: debian sid没上过 一直用arch
<ofan> gebjgd: 貌似解决不了udev的问题吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么问题?
<ofan> 个
<gebjgd> ofan: 不就是那个模块么
<Cherrot> jiero: 这也简洁许多~ 反正我感觉没必要分
<ofan> gebjgd: 两个
<gebjgd> ofan: 等内核更新吧
<ofan> 模块的屏蔽就行
<jiero> Cherrot: 我不懂，但是debian下软件设置和官方可能不同。——比如说那个叫做Dokuwiki
<jiero> Cherrot: debian有自己一套系统——严谨。
<gebjgd> ofan: 可怜的娃
<Cherrot> jiero: 算学院派吧 :D
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我在用 debian stable
<gebjgd> ofan: 估计是你的联想胎心了
<gebjgd> ofan: 太新了
<ofan> gebjgd: 有可能
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 额。你用系统的，我是用软件的。
<jiero> 关键不是系统稳定与否，而是软件是否够新。
<moska> gebjgd: 不小心把终端的工具栏给隐藏了，用那个快捷键再把 它掉出来
<ofan> gebjgd: ....启动飞快
 * ofan 牛逼了
<jiero> gebjgd: 对了，如果微型电脑用boot2gecko呢。
<gebjgd> ofan: systemd启动就超级快
<gebjgd> ofan: 刷刷的
<ofan> gebjgd: 两秒.......
<lolkamea> jiero: 你的终端颜色是啥背景亚
<yall> .
<jiero> lolkamea: ambience - terminator自带配色之一
<jiero> alvin_rxg: openclonk好玩了
 * wzlxx 愤怒！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<wzlxx> 公司转型，我咋办？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 啊，升级到64bit debian不知道savage xr会不会够快。
<jiero> wzlxx: 去别处寻找工作
<jiero> wzlxx: 或者升级
<wzlxx> 不升级
<wzlxx> jiero: 做单片机的，以后要做PC的，C#
<wzlxx> NNNNND
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 恭喜你
<wzlxx> 实习的第四个月就让我感觉到社会的沧桑啊…………………………………………
<wzlxx> 太悲剧了……
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 上c#
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 那东西又不难
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 不想做那个
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 那就找别的公司
<jiero> Cherrot: art of illusion的以往用户大多跑去blender了～
<jiero> art of illusion看来就是个入门工具 ——
<wzlxx>      NND
 * jiero 的80GB硬盘还剩下40GB空间。
<jiero> 奇怪啊真奇怪别人怎么用那么多
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 實習的第4個月？
<jiero> ee是什么行业的呢？
<alvin_rxg> 還在實習的人苦喪什麽…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也是不哭
<gebjgd> jiero: 你哪有钱开公司?
<gebjgd> jiero: 用家里的?
<jiero> gebjgd: 看看。
<jiero> 个别、
<jiero> gebjgd: 看看情况。
<gebjgd> jiero: 二代
<jiero> gebjgd: 二代。。。
<ofan> jiero: 三代
<jiero> ofan: 3代只是精神财富
<jiero> ofan: 我的英语大概还不如我姥爷好。
<alvin_rxg> 十八代
<gebjgd> jiero: 你姥爷干嘛的
<ofan> 擦 用了systemd网卡挂了
<jiero> gebjgd: 真正的富二代，资本家的儿子。
<gebjgd> jiero: 宦官之后啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 去死。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你太背了吧
<ofan> dhcpcd超时
<ofan> 但是wpa能链接
<gebjgd> ofan: nm?
<ofan> gebjgd: 没有
<ofan> 都没x
<moska> gebjgd: vim的退出命令是啥？忘了。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 靠 以为你弄好了呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 不弄好这些怎么弄别的
<fanzeyi> 有人知道怎么在rst里面向加粗的文本里插入链接么？
<gebjgd> moska: 你输入的字符会是非常好的随机字符串
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> moska: :q
<moska> gebjgd:  :q! 把:给忘了，总以为是/q!
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那就裝個 wicd 簡單點唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: wicd简单?
<alvin_rxg> 總比自己輸入一串命令簡單
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没有x
<jiero> ofan: 这个。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你都不会搞定啊
<ofan> jiero: ...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: wicd 不需要 x
<ofan> 貌似网卡驱动有问题
<moska> gebjgd: 升级软件和卸载软件的指令又是啥
<gebjgd> moska: pacman
<moska> gebjgd: pacman是个啥软件
<gebjgd> moska: google
<alvin_rxg> 游戲 pacman，不知道麽？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 论坛新上传的图片附件无法正常预览 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366838 1.现在可以看别的帖子中以前上传的图片。 2.新建主题中的图片无法预览，一直在loading，本地正常。 3.在windows下同样问题。 3.png 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 b33e — 2012-03-10 17:53
<moska> gebjgd: 中文版的wiki竟然可以访问了
<gebjgd> moska: archwiki?
<moska> gebjgd: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacman
<kk> moska ⇪ t: Pacman - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<gebjgd> moska: wiki不是一直能用么
<moska> gebjgd: no
<gebjgd> moska: 那就不知道了
<ROBOT1024> 你们用什么登录的IRC？
<ofan> startx是在那个包里？
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<felixonmars> xorg-xinit
<CyrusYzGTt> xorg-x11-xinit
<ROBOT1024> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的自带的empathy
<CyrusYzGTt> xorg-x11-xinit-1.3.1-1.fc16.x86_64
<ROBOT1024> 好像有些功能没有
<CyrusYzGTt> ROBOT1024§ 我用xchat..
<Cherrot> jiero Blender专业嘛
<ofan> 花屏了擦
<ROBOT1024> 我用命令打开一个软件，把终端关闭了，程序也关闭，怎么让终端关闭程序继续运行？
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: &
<ROBOT1024> gebjgd:  &？
<ROBOT> 我用xchat进来了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 《音频应用》上有很多人欣赏linux的稳定性 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366841 音频应用上有很多人都很欣赏linux，他们觉得linux性能好，重要的是稳定。不过也有声音说linux上做音频处理还是很不好办的，驱动是一方面，软件又是一方面，但是也说不出linux是不是对音质的发挥有什么帮助。但是他们 …
<ROBOT1024> 。
<ROBOT1024> 知道了  在命令后 加&
<ofan> systemd 真够快的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: & 加好之后，终端关闭，程序也关闭。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，正常，這是轉入 後臺運行不受關閉終端的影響
<ROBOT1024> namoamitabuddha: 不会关闭阿
<namoamitabuddha> ROBOT1024: 啥程序
<ROBOT1024> 额 不对
<ROBOT1024> 是关闭了
<ROBOT1024> 。。。。
 * Cherrot 比起Oracle来，Google友善多了
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<namoamitabuddha> ROBOT1024: 查下 nohup
<Kandu> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> Kandu: pong
<Kandu> adam8157: 一個 gplv2 的服務器軟件，修改後自己用，並提供服務，是否得發布呢?
<Kandu> adam8157: 比如一個 ircd?
<adam8157> Kandu: 这个我不敢断言
<adam8157> Kandu: 我认为是不用 因为没有发布
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: lol
<adam8157> jiero: 牛奶米饭怎么做的?
<jiero> adam8157 通知我干嘛。
<jiero> adam8157直接浇上。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 熟米饭?
<jiero> adam8157 煮熟了米饭凉了，凉的牛奶
<adam8157> jiero: 变成稀饭?
<jiero> 恩，都是凉的
<jiero> 。。。什么稀饭，明明是分开的
<adam8157> jiero: 我是说加牛奶的程度
<jiero> adam8157哦你喜欢怎么样就怎么样，拿3个碗实验就好了
<jiero> adam8157 我从小就有3个碗。
<jiero> 哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: 我还以为是用牛奶煮
<jiero> adam8157哦。不的。
<adam8157> jiero: .
<Kandu> adam8157: 一個軟件，由多個 exec file 通過 IPC 協作工作。能否寫個閉源的 exec file 替換其中的幾個 exec file 然後發布。包含以前源碼，但不包含新寫的 exec file 的源碼?
<adam8157> Kandu: 原则上不可以打一个包 其他可以
<jiero> adam8157我多么喜欢简单的，怎么会用复杂的办法呢。蔬菜自己搞时70%+都是生吃。
<Kandu> adam8157: 喔 thx
<adam8157> Kandu: np
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用过 lush
<imtxc> 牛奶米饭。
<imtxc> skydrive 现在不能外链了？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 问下，有用G620+H61配置的么？关于Intel集成显卡相关。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366849 11.10支持算是支持了。至少可以认出来时什么了。但是分辨率一直提升不上去。。。。只有默认的1024*786。怎么提高呢。。。我需要1366*768或者1360*768都可以。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 emyself — 2012-03-10 19:28
<imtxc> ls
<unixcourse> ls -l | grep ^d
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中午吃啥
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu11.04死机几次了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366855 用ubuntu11.04后，有几次看电影时卡住了，按ctrl+alt+F1或alt+prtsc+reisub都没用，只能强制关机，这是怎么回事？下次遇到该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuiziyuan — 2012-03-10 19:51
<gebjgd> jiero: 牛奶稀饭....
<gebjgd> jiero: 懒到家了
<jiero> gebjgd: 吃饭是很不重要的东西——
<gebjgd> jiero: 你真是郭德纲说的相声 掉在河里算是起了一次澡
<gebjgd> jiero: 你好颓废啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 额。是吗？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我在意的你不关心就是了。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧，这也叫颓废
<gebjgd> jiero: 比如 你在意什么?
<jiero> gebjgd: 我什么都在意哦。
<gebjgd> jiero: 世界和平?
<jiero> gebjgd: 你的一举移动。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<gebjgd> jiero: 中国民主?
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> gebjgd: 不在意民主
<jiero> gebjgd: 民主是现有模式下一种半积极的反抗。
<gebjgd> jiero: 让伊斯兰教徒皈依基督?
<jiero> gebjgd: 让全世界皈依马克思主义 :)
<gebjgd> jiero: 还好你是男的
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 不过估计你已经不是男的了....
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么意思？
<gebjgd> jiero: 懒掉了 jj
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<jiero> gebjgd: 懒死也没关系。。。
<iGoogle> 食色性也。
<jiero> iGoogle: 恩。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我对甜食没有抵抗力
<alvin_rxg> 食性，色也
 * jiero 习惯了拿点心当饭。空吃蔬菜
<iGoogle> 澳洲历来是野人部落。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 野人都是食肉动物好不。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你好，野蠻人 。我是 南蠻子 ，，，，
<iGoogle> 没见乐乐，吃点脆脆鲨，也屁颠屁颠的。和你一样，被野人同化了。
<alvin_rxg> Hallo, Babarian
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 笨，是 savage
<alvin_rxg> Hallo, Barbarian
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。还不是鬼魂？
<gebjgd> jiero: 我见过比你懒的女的
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个大黄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么吃?
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..。。爲麼說我是 鬼魂。。。  我死得好慘啊，， 還吾命來
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呂布？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么吕布?
<alvin_rxg> 什麽大黃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: bararian
<jiero> iGoogle: http://tankatwar.com/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y TANK@WAR
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: barbarian 是野蠻人…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也是
<sikao_lfs> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=366861                    嘿嘿,稍为总结了一下，发到论坛。看能不能对别人有些帮助。
<kk> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: 光盘使用tar备份恢复系统之grub2强装进系统 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<alvin_rxg> little cake
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 這個遊戲貌似很好玩。。不過，，我估計延時很大。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  barbarian和savage都没意思啊，说的是不是greek的就算。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他算不上野蛮人 野蛮人勤劳 他连jj都不洗 不然能烂掉
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 靠和古汉人一样自大。
<iGoogle> jiero: 不就是以前哪个嘛
<jiero> iGoogle: 那个是zero ballistic
<gebjgd> jiero: 鸡儿落
<iGoogle> 看着没区别
<gebjgd> jiero: 我终于明白你昵称的意思了
<jiero> gebjgd：刚洗澡了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 鸡儿落
<jiero> gebjgd: lllll
<gebjgd> jiero: 你很有才华
<jiero>  
<ROBOT1024> 小小输入法能不能用 apt-get命令安装？
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你前面的nick没明白，倒是最后2个是滚蛋。 lol
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 给额鸡巴滚蛋...
<jiero> gebjgd:  你的太难听了。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 明白了么
<iGoogle> 拼不通
<sikao_lfs> ROBOT1024: sudo apt-get install  fcitx   我是一装机就装这个输入法.
<jiero> gebjgd: 我的本意是 zero，不过太普通话了
<iGoogle> 你改名吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 鸡儿落
<jiero> 所以换jiero了
<gebjgd> XD
<ROBOT1024> 我在他们官网看到apk包
<ROBOT1024> 小小输入法，支持android阿
<andyhuzhill> ROBOT1024: 小小输入法没有进入ubuntu的源吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 好名字
<jiero> ji = z |ero
<ROBOT1024> andyhuzhill: 我觉得也是
<jiero> ROBOT1024: 而且是不可能进的。。
<andyhuzhill> ROBOT1024：可以去他的官网下载吧
<andyhuzhill> jiero：为啥不可能？
<sikao_lfs> 原来是一种新输入法啊，搞错了。。。。。。。那个输入法是开源的嘛？好像开源才能进吧？
<jiero> andyhuzhill: 因为不是开源的。
<gebjgd> 污疤吐的源是有可能进的
<jiero> gebjgd: 必须交钱才能进。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 又不是debian
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 随便进
<jiero> gebjgd: 因为为了盈利的
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 污疤吐 的源好进
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: ......这是我见到最岡的叫法。....
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 污疤吐?
<jiero> gebjgd: 你几乎没用过吧。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 无吧图
<jiero> gebjgd: 唔不吐
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 污笨徒 行么
<jiero> gebjgd: 无版图
<gebjgd> jiero: 6.04 8.04 810 904 910
<sikao_lfs> .........
<gebjgd> jiero: 之后就没了
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • mysql登录不进去～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366863 bosson@bosson-K43SV:~$ mysql -u root -p /usr/bin/mysql: line 1: create: command not found /usr/bin/mysql: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `(' /usr/bin/mysql: line 3: ` name char(50) not null,' 之前想要试试导入一个sql文件，然后提示失败了。接下来就一直进不了mysql了。是怎么回事？ …
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。。。好奇怪你为什么用了那么久啊，简直就是和iGnome有一拼
<sikao_lfs> 错过了ubuntu10.04不应该。。。。。希望不要错过12.04
<gebjgd> jiero: 我2004年就上了rh9了
<gebjgd> jiero: fedora core 1 2 3
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 是因為我的錯，不然他還能再用好幾年的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你都没用过ppa的。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那倒不会 估计会用好几年的opensuse
<gebjgd> jiero: 用过
<gebjgd> jiero: 垃圾
<zerta_D> 用fedora的路过
<jiero> gebjgd: 你用的是垃圾的ppa。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 就没有好的ppa
<gebjgd> jiero: 啪啪啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 有啊。chromium以前的就好
<jiero> gebjgd: 每天更新chromium
<jiero> 比google chrome稳定版还稳定的
<gebjgd> jiero: 每秒洗鸡鸡也是不好 也会掉
 * jiero 从那时起开始瞧不起google
<gebjgd> jiero: 之后鸡儿落
<jiero> gebjgd: 你去洗澡吧。
<gebjgd> jiero: 早洗完了
<jiero> gebjgd: 也是中午洗？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我喜欢在阳光下洗澡睡觉。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 早一次 晚一次
 * jiero 喜欢中午洗澡
<gebjgd> jiero: 游手好闲的人都是这样
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> gebjgd: 所以我1星期都洗不了一次
<jiero> gebjgd: 因为中午一直没有见过阳光
<gebjgd> jiero: 跟袋鼠要
<jiero> gebjgd: 气候变化了。今年这里没人游泳了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 冰淇淋厂商要倒闭了
<jiero> gebjgd: 衣服一个月才能洗一次
<jiero> gebjgd: 上午阳光中午下雨，下午暴雨。
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 同情。。。。。。没妈没老婆照顾的孩子。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 洗衣機/烘幹機
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=366864
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: read 不能从指定的任意文件描述符读取？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gebjgd> jiero: 你真的很颓废 佩服
<jiero> gebjgd: 所以我有足够一个月穿可以换的衣服。
<gebjgd> jiero: 衣服都臭了
<jiero> gebjgd: 15双袜子。
<jiero> gebjgd: 对哦。这个没法避免。双层。内衣先穿里面然后当外衣穿。。。
<sikao_lfs> 我个人的生活经验来看。其实人手多一个，少一个往往人的感受完全不同。比如结婚生孩子,   丈夫,  老婆, 再加上丈夫的父母.   再请个亲戚保姆。。。。。。。4轮班就非常舒服了。  如果这个时候刚好过年,保姆回家。那么3班倒。往往累瘫了.
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 生孩子不一直是2个人照顾就够了？
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 我两个月就进幼儿园了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 还保姆...
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 你不找个漂亮点的 这样你老婆不在家 她还填补空缺
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 一个人生活要注意的东西太多。我认为你的过日子的法子不错。准备多点衣服。一次性搞定。不过一定要有空间凉，平时穿过的扔下的衣服，也能注意通风。
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 要是有能在水里自己清洗自己的衣服就好了。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你要是能搞出这个来就发了
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 洗衣机啊。其实一般主要是内衣内裤多些。外套之类的还比较少。
<gebjgd> jiero: 可以啊 王水里面一跳
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 额。我洗衣服2次，一次脏的一堆，一次干净的一堆。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你还有干净的衣服?
<gebjgd> jiero: 谁信呢
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 国内已经没有托儿所了
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 现在和以前不一样了
<jiero> gebjgd: 纯内衣+脏的洗过之后（算干净的）
<jiero> gebjgd: 这样
<jiero> 等于两边
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 哦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 这里还有。。。
<fans> :-O
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 有 有
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: Xonotic 0.6发布了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 帝都还有
<jiero> gebjgd: 大城市密集处才有吧
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 没了
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 现在是直接等幼儿园了
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 之前全部靠老人了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 有啊
<MeaCulpa2> 幼儿园是收费最贵的教育机构
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 就是入托很难
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: $$$
<jiero> MeaCulpa2 国家给钱不
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 不给，不属于义务教育范畴
<jiero> MeaCulpa2 以前都是单位
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 幼儿园不属于义务教育范畴，你可以自己教，之要你有时间，有钱，之要你小学进的去，现在小学入学面试孩子和家长，孩子要会加减乘除，汉语拼音
<MeaCulpa2> 幼儿园也会考察家长是否体面
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: .。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 上海吧。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 他们要求孩子会如何的加减乘除？ S-expression?
<jiero> MeaCulpa2参加游泳课程都没要求必须会游泳。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 你给你女儿上的是啥幼儿园?
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 四则运算，英语基本要会
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 我是儿子，准备上的很破的幼儿园
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 比鸡儿落都厉害
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 例如 (+ 2 3 5)
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 鸡儿落都不见得会 加减乘除 和英文
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 2 3 + 5 + p
<alvin_rxg> +-×÷
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 逆波兰
<alvin_rxg> º.º
<MeaCulpa2> 初中学pascal
<MeaCulpa2> 高中我就不知道了
<MeaCulpa2> 我国现在疯了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 他们教逆波兰？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。不错我进小学时确实不乘法除法
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 我见过这么教的
<namoamitabuddha> 我进的时候也不需要。
<jiero> meaCulpa2 还英语，我进的时候都没英语课本面试。。。
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 我有个同事，幼儿园每月9k, 平均3人一个钢琴
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 幼儿园老师真有才，教逆波兰。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 天朝疯了
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我以前同事，学费每月一交，按年根本交不起
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 然后他们以后都只能识别逆波兰了咯？
<MeaCulpa2> 每次拿了工资就去幼儿园报道
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 不是，所有的都会
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 所谓开阔思路，素质教育
<MeaCulpa2> 上万的幼儿园很多
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 我觉得前缀表达式和后缀表达式对人来说处理起来很不方便。
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 我儿子要上的幼儿园，草地里还有砖头...便宜
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 就是我以前小时候上的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 就是 那里的妹子也漂亮
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 可以直接搞个
<jiero> MeaCulpa2:  o...据说人学语是都是 SOV
<Freebuilder> mkfifo 创建出来的管道是非阻塞的？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 泡妞重要 从娃娃抓起
<Freebuilder> mkfifo 命令
<jiero> gebjgd: 没用，
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 天朝疯了
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: lazy 的吧
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 什么？
<MeaCulpa2> 这样下去下一代都废了
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 拿我们小学5年纪的东西赛给幼儿园阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 让下一代知道，学东西永远学不完
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 额，没理由不行啊。
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 恩，让他们知道人生就是受苦，到时候皈依方便
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 塞给幼儿园就是了，反正差不了多少
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 想象力就是这样被摧毁的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 有关alsa的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366866 昨天pacman －Syu把alsa升级了下，重启后就没声音了 不知道有没有同病相怜的XD 统计信息: 发表于 由 guanghui306 — 2012-03-10 20:38
<jiero> gebjgd: MeaCulpa2 。。。你们认为想象力是被学习摧残的么。
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 有钱，无所谓，过了初中都送出国成为loser
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我没想过，我没想象力
<gebjgd> jiero: 当然
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我学习不好，也没啥想象力，所以没得证明
<jiero> gebjgd: 想象力是被没强烈欲望摧残的
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 不清楚，以前做过一次 mkfifo，好像是一个程序写一个程序读的
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 那我还好，我小时候挨过饿
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 哦。我的学习更不好。想象力还是有些的
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我曾经仔细分析了3小时家里的有机物，最后挑出几样吃了
<gebjgd> jiero: 德国 小孩子上学前 不许被教会 读写
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我至少挨饿过，基本我的同龄人里没有了，魔都
<gebjgd> jiero: 不许进行学前教育
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。那又怎样。。。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 那是德国宪法规定的吧
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 对
<jiero> gebjgd: 那就一定对么
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 当然是一写一读了。问题是我想让写端进程阻塞，必须要等读端读了才能写第二次。
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 不论对错，事实说话
<gebjgd> jiero: 那又怎样 看发明 看成果
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 德国有几十年样本空间了，我国还没有，所以难说
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: flush? 不清楚
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 我测试的结果是，只要读端进程打开了，写端可任意写，无论多少次，多少行。
<jiero> gebjgd:  MeaCulpa2: 天朝怎么看都是输在大学教育
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 看看 man 啥的
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: gebjgd 反正享有优秀资源的以后也要移民的，苦B的恰恰是没路的瞎忙活
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 汗！凡是没译成中文的都不懂！
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 原来只输在大学，以后就难说了
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: +1
<gebjgd> jiero: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 我也这样，但是没办法，看不懂只能花时间查字典理解。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。现在对比美国确实不是，人家高中就有研究了
<gebjgd> jiero: 过早的教育和过多的教育会扼杀孩子的想象力和自由发展空间
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 估计这个管道只有在缓冲区慢了才会阻塞
<jiero> gebjgd: 你说德国人不看美国人么。。。
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我今天去了下母校的图书馆，虽然这个校区已经以研究生为主，但已经找不到理工科阅览室了，所谓文科阅览室里也都是教育理论...
<namoamitabuddha> 个人觉得，教育不仅仅输在大学
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 见过一个班级一起讨论问题的么。
 * jiero 没见过
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我们中学有
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 讨论什么问题
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 很少的
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我们中学有讨论早恋之类
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我中学是魔都最好的，那时候
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 去你的。。。
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 真的！
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 不是这个东西。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 啥中学
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 老师组织的
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 二附中
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 那种讨论顶啥用。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 你会说出来？
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 有用
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 哦，就是有全国理科班的时代是吧。
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 会
<gebjgd> jiero: 为了日后方便
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: yes
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我们学校老师不管你早恋的
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 哦
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 有学校管么？
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我们学校老师不管你早恋的, 一切理论都被讨论时证伪了
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 不知道呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 早恋一般都是家长管
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 不是，我们是没有"早恋"一说...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 早恋是这样定义：时间发生在高考前。
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 有理科班顶着，我们胡作非为
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 高中时班级里好多对呢，不一定上大学的
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 有的就是考专业技术去了。比如3D制作。
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我高中聚会一个班有3对，两对已经有二胎
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 都是温拿
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 什么高中聚会啊。。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 温拿是什么
<MeaCulpa2> winner...
<jiero> meaCulpa...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 我草..这英文呢
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: 你们建立班级的时候有没有讨论过
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 话说，有理科班罩着，我们胡作非为真爽
<MeaCulpa2> namoamitabuddha: 没
<gebjgd> 我还是强烈反对早恋的
<jiero> 什么叫理科班罩着啊。。。
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 我支持
<jiero> gebjgd: 对身体不好？
<gebjgd> 大学恋爱合适
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 太早不好
<jiero> gebjgd: 高中和大学有很大区别吗
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 射的更频繁
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 成年人工作生活压力太大，不适合谈恋爱哦，老年人机能退化，无力
<gebjgd> jiero: 有 高中的时候一天2到3次
<gebjgd> jiero: 大学 一周5次
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 唯一合乎逻辑的是青春期谈恋爱
<jiero> gebjgd: ？。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么啊？
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 讲逻辑
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 不利于生长
<imtxc> 今天怎么成了早恋主题了
<jiero> gebjgd: 高中现在和大学差不多了
<imtxc> ;)
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 据说过早性生活 女孩的盆骨会提前变大
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 又不是怀孕
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 算了吧，木兰拳才会
<jiero> imtxc: 有单反相机没
<imtxc> jiero: 没啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 用单反不？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: ?
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 东方人本来骨盆就小，更要提早锻炼
<jiero> imtxc: 无视你哦～
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 没$
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 不是吧
<imtxc> jiero: 你要拍谁呢？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 我老婆的变化我是看在眼里的....#
<jiero> imtxc: 拍？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那问相机？
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 变化应该发生在你看到之前
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 不是 之后
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 而不是被你看到
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 你的手机能照出 raw 么？
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 我是说应该！
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 哦哦哦
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 不能吧
<MeaCulpa2> 不说这个了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 也不好吧 我不喜欢盆骨过大的
<imtxc> jiero: 普通的单反 也照不出raw吧
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你有相机我怎么能拍啊。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 另外不喜欢二手货
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 处女情节？
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 处女情节可是男性自卑的表现，不可取阿要不得
<imtxc> MeaCulpa2: ....
<jiero> imtxc: 是吗，我不懂多少
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 处女情节的逻辑很简单，作她的第一个，就能杜绝比较，而男人，害怕比较
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 那么简单的逻辑...你应该正视自己
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 不是啦。因为只对一个负责，恩
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 什么事都摊开想，就明白了
<jiero> gebjgd: 额。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 不是不是不是
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: :)
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 我喜欢拆开包装的感觉
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 scsh
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 新的
<namoamitabuddha> Scheme Shell
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 我喜欢包装已经打开，却又被我夺走的感觉
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: .
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 你老婆就是?
<imtxc> |||
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 我没问过她
<gebjgd> .........
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 我不关心
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 你什么时候要的孩子?
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 她要是不喜欢我了，却又无法离开我，会让我更自豪
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 30?
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 29
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 好扭曲的心理
<jiero> MeaCulpa2:  那自豪什么啊。。。
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 扭曲么...挺正常阿
<gebjgd> jiero: +1
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 一切凭实力
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 孩子要得越早越好
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 我已经觉的我父母老了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 等老婆回来  马上造人
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 国外无所谓了，国内，还是早点好
<MeaCulpa2> 承父母年轻
<MeaCulpa2> 三代人养一代人
<MeaCulpa2> 洗澡洗澡
 * jiero 下线
<jiero> 晚安各位
 * gebjgd 出门
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 你拿到一个盒子，以前没人开过，除非你动作快，否则你难道不觉的，是你的眼光有问题？
<MeaCulpa2> 要了别人不要的？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你说 rlwrap ?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 是我动作快
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 我的眼光没有问题
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 老婆一直是班花
<pichina> 额，初学内核模块编译，除了一个问题，贴出来求大伙帮帮 http://fpaste.org/oTiv/
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: :)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 求张夫人的艳照
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=366868
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: bash 有名管道问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<pichina> 额，初学内核模块编译，除了一个问题，贴出来求大伙帮帮 http://fpaste.org/oTiv/
<alvin_rxg> pichina: 问题很清楚啊
<pichina> alvin 这样的问题 怎么求解呢？内核编译的时候可以关闭sellinux？
<alvin_rxg> 要么补全依赖，要么去掉相应的功能
<pichina> 额，怎么去掉相应的功能？
<pichina> 在模块编译的时候也可以选择忽略sellinux吗？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • bash 有名管道问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366868 Code: bash1 ~$ mkfifo fifo bash1 ~$ exec 3<fifo   # 结果在这阻塞 # 打开另一终端 bash2 bash2 ~$ echo hello >fifo   # 本 shell 并未阻塞，同时 bash1 解放，回到提示符 bash2 ~$ echo world >fifo   # 本 shell 还是未阻塞 # 回到 bash1 bash1 ~$ read -u 3 line; echo $line   # 输出 hello bash1 ~$ r …
<yappy> 为什么这样不能运行？ a=1; b1=(m n); echo ${$b$1[0]}
<yappy> 为什么这样不能运行？ a=1; b1=(m n); echo ${$b$a[0]}
<yappy> 为什么这样不能运行？ a=1; b1=(m n); echo ${b$a[0]}
<yappy> 这样不能运行，但网上的例子都说可以
<popolon> bash ? sh ?
<yappy> 我的bash 说"错误替代"
<popolon> ${b$a[0]} 这样不可以
<yappy> 要怎样改
<yappy> 网上说bash可以这样用
<popolon> 哪里看这样的？
<yappy> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?p=1817355
<kk> yappy ⇪ t: bash二维数组的实现 - LinuxSir.Org
<yappy> kk: 就是按照那些帖子来做的
<yappy> 很多帖子说这样可以
<yappy> 但 ${b$a[0]} 报错
<kk> yappy, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<yappy> kk, 别……
<yappy> popolon, 你在试吗
<yappy> popolon: 如何表示才好
<lolkamea> .
<lolkamea> test
<kk> lolkamea, .. ..  ㍮ 
<yappy> lolkamea: test 很多次了
<lolkamea> yappy: 没吧，我test很多次了吗？今天才两次，以前你见过我吗？
<lolkamea> yappy: 我最近一次上貌似是很久以前了
<yappy> 误会，我以会你叫我 test 我刚提的问题
<lolkamea> yappy: 哦
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救啊，卡了一个多小时 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366875 [求救啊，忙了几天了，终于进到安装界面，可在“正在配置目标系统”的时候卡住了，等了差不多一个小时都没动，没办法我就强制关机了，再进去就提示安装了win7和ubuntu，可实际上没按上，怎么办啊，最早用wubi都安上了的 统计信息: …
<yappy> lolkamea: 你清不清楚 ${b$a[0]} 这样取数组值行不行
<yappy> lolkamea: a=1; b1=(a b c);
<yall> yappy: eval echo "\${b$a[0]}"
<yappy> yall: 太对了，刚看到有个帖子这样说
<yappy> yall: 谢谢哈
<kelvinflyliuchao> 怎么取消这些消息啊   比如   sotwocold 已退出(Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<yall> 反正正常人没这样干过。你看。吾的sm-Reference
<yappy> 网址？正常人怎样干
<lolkamea> yappy: 我小白
<namoamitabuddha> tusona
<namoamitabuddha> s/ona/ooa/
<lolkamea> 今天晚上怎么这么安静
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的在干吗
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 你丫的在干吗
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 他Y在吃喝拉撒
<byzantium> 那好吧
<byzantium> 给大家出个题目
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ lolkamea 丫的在吃喝拉撒
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<byzantium> java的虚拟机 和 .NET是一个原理吗？？
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 在看原来是美男
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ ..別打擾吾，吾在看小說
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 看你的苍老师去吧
<byzantium> 哥们们 你们还有中文版的讨论频道吗
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 裸姐干吗去了
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ ..羅姐 去玩 坦克
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ ..別打擾吾，吾在看小說
<soiamso> 联合国历史上首度行使否决权是1946年2月16日苏联在叙利亚、黎巴嫩问题的一次表决中投下反对票。
<lolkamea> avfun: 这个名字好
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟刚刚接触ubuntu，关于无法对目录加锁，无法获得锁。求老鸟解答。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366878 root@gg-v0-01:/home/gg# sudo apt-get install libapache2- 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 未发现软件包 libapache2 root@gg-v0-01:/home/gg# sudo apt-get install apach …
<avfun> lolkamea: 哈哈
<lolkamea>  > Time.now
<kk> lolkamea, 2012-03-10 22:35:57 +0800
<lolkamea> avfun: 你喜欢哪位老师的作品亚
<avfun> lolkamea: 我就像郭靖，被许许多多的老师教导过
<lolkamea> avfun: 所以你也像郭靖一样，什么动作都学不好
<avfun> lolkamea: 其实这个名字就是别人对acfun的戏称
<avfun> lolkamea: 神吐槽阿
<lolkamea> avfun: 神？
<avfun> lolkamea: acfun都不知道阿，acfun.tv 是个视频网站吧。无聊可以去看看，什么都有
<gebjgd> lolkamea: 就是神经病吐了一地的水槽
<alvin_rxg> Title: AcFun.tv - 祝AcFun春晚导演ZYH君生日快乐 (@ acfun.tv)
<lolkamea> knownbad: 忍者猫有一段时间没来了吧
<lolkamea> gebjgd: 哦
<lolkamea> avfun: 貌似看过acfun的视频
<lolkamea> gebjgd: 今天晚上好安静
<avfun> lolkamea: 恩，不过最近变得没节操了，好多人开始传av
<lolkamea> avfun: acfun上有av了?
<avfun> lolkamea: 就传av前几分钟，然后下面就会有党员上地址。。。
<avfun> lolkamea: 一不小心就会遇到这种视频，也不知道审核怎么通过的
<lolkamea> avfun: 这个好，我喜欢，给个链接
<avfun> lolkamea: 。。具体的你可以去acfun找找，现在娱乐区快被这种视频占满了
<lolkamea> avfun: 求链接
<avfun> 很快就要改名avfun了
<lolkamea> avfun: 求链接
<lolkamea> avfun: 是在线看吗？还是种子or用特定软件
<avfun> 别在 ubuntu频道聊这么龌龊的话题了，去#acfun说吧
<lolkamea> avfun: ...
<lolkamea> avfun: 你高尚
<lolkamea> avfun: 你，正义的代表，阳光的化身，
<avfun> lolkamea: 给你夸的都不好意思了
<lolkamea> avfun: 。。。
<lolicon> avfun: ……
<cug> こんばんわ
<maucat> 是不是应该睡了。。
<Freebuilder> maucat, 睡觉！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠 linphone不能用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我草他哥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道那帮孙子又改了什么
<Zypeh> =3=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你现在还在用skype?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有便宜的么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 用你的 android 手机打呗
<Colin-shzsc> 发现个很诡异的事情，刚才好几次只要一上 csslayer 的 blog，我电脑和自己路由器中间的连接就会断掉，IP 地址忽然就没了
<zerta_D> 我有skype帐号，没买点数。
<Colin-shzsc> 我只是想看看 fcitx 的更新信息……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不方便 我想用上网本打
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 手机不是更方便啊。我现在都在 android 上打 sip
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 说的的就是点数
<Zypeh> 求神关注下这fvwm图的窗口框框是如何做到的？ http://th04.deviantart.net/fs46/PRE/f/2009/207/5/1/fukation_wip_fvwm___gtk2_by_pebcak.png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我都不用我的手机打电话
<Zypeh> 有那个会？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我2部手机
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 这不是很正常么
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 改windeco
<gebjgd> Zypeh: fvwm很多windecco
<zerta_D> 一般来说，买50块钱点数，就够用了吧
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 这好象是gtk吧？
<zerta_D> 我手机打skype电话还是很方便的。但由于我朋友没有用skype的，我就没买点数，
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 给国内或者国外打用的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你就用 ekiga 吧。 aur 有 ekiga-lite
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 我想问fvwm要如何调用gtk？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没 用的twinkle
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 不知道 很久没用fvwm了 慢
 * Zypeh 求神
 * alvin_rxg 求流量
<zerta_D> 我手机也可以绑定SIP。
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 你现在才开始折腾桌面? 你不是用awesome的么
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 我一之都在折腾桌面
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 折腾完awesome就折腾fvwm
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 你不是折腾过fvwm么
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 哦 我想起来了 你的fvwm好难看
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 很久以前了
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 曾经放弃过，现在卷土重来
<gebjgd> ofan呕饭复出了
<Zypeh> = =
 * Zypeh 断线
<Zypeh> 和awesome比起来fvwm难多了
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 我感觉fvwm容易
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 不用lua啊
<Zypeh> gebjgd, ……我只是不懂如何调动gtk等软件而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ekiga也拨不通了 邪门
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就twinkle能拨通
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还不睡
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..別打擾吾，吾在看小說
<ROBOT1024> 晚上好。。。
<m0ugly> 晚上好
<m0ugly> 你好吗
<ROBOT1024> m0ugly: 好
<m0ugly> 现在在中国几点钟
<ROBOT1024> 01：34
<m0ugly> 谢谢
<m0ugly> 你自己在中国吗？
<ROBOT1024> 呵呵 你那儿呢
<ROBOT1024> 我家就在这儿
<m0ugly> 我在秘鲁
<m0ugly> 你认识吗？
<ROBOT1024> 喔
<ROBOT1024> 知道秘鲁
<m0ugly> 在南美洲
<ROBOT1024> 使得
<ROBOT1024> 是的
<ROBOT1024> 你在中国长大还是？
<m0ugly> 不是
<m0ugly> 我在西班牙长达了
<m0ugly> 长大
<alvin_rxg> holla..
<m0ugly> hola
<ROBOT1024> 喔  你的中文不错阿
<m0ugly> 那里，那里
<ROBOT1024> 哈哈
<ROBOT1024> 是 哪里~
<m0ugly> 啊！我说得错
<alvin_rxg> where where, there there, here here... xD
<ROBOT1024> 差不多
<ROBOT1024> alvin_rxg: ？？
<m0ugly> 这里，这里
<m0ugly> 对了
<m0ugly> 哈哈
<ROBOT1024> m0ugly: 比你的汉语，我英文差多了
<m0ugly> 为什么？
<m0ugly> 在中国你们不学习英语吗？
<ROBOT1024> 学习阿，但是不好
<m0ugly> 我西班牙的朋友都不会说英语
<ROBOT1024> 西班牙在哪儿？
<m0ugly> 但是我在英国住了两年
<ROBOT1024> 欧洲把
<m0ugly> 对
<alvin_rxg> 英语和欧洲的很多语言是相似的，学起来应该都很快的
<m0ugly> 在欧洲的南方
<ROBOT1024> 嗯  那样的话英语应该不错
<alvin_rxg> m0ugly: spain, england, peru..
<m0ugly> 对了
<m0ugly> 还我住在北京六个月了
<alvin_rxg> 去年 CeBit 的合作国家是 espanal，今年是 brazil
<ROBOT1024> 你去过的地方还挺多阿
<m0ugly> 我在北航大学学院留了
<alvin_rxg> espaöl
<m0ugly> español
<ROBOT1024> m0ugly: 所以你中文不错哈
<m0ugly> ñ 这个声音在中文不存在
<ROBOT1024> 嗯 是的
<m0ugly> ROBOT1024, 哪里，哪里，我中文还很差
<alvin_rxg> espan
<alvin_rxg> i hate fcitx
<m0ugly> España
<ROBOT1024> 小小输入法怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 對國際鍵盤不友好…
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 純粹是為了中文用戶
<ROBOT1024> 额 alvin_rxg也不是大陆的吧
<alvin_rxg> 目前不是
<ROBOT1024> 没想到 -cn的国际友人还挺多哈
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉是中國人…
<m0ugly> alvin_rxg,
<ROBOT1024> 我知道
<m0ugly> 你为什么用旧汉字写字吗？
<alvin_rxg> 繁體中文漂亮
<ROBOT1024> 那不是旧汉字，属于繁体中文
<ROBOT1024> 我觉得也漂亮
<alvin_rxg> 但書寫麻煩。。
<alvin_rxg> 但书写麻烦。。
<m0ugly> 我也觉得，但是我可以认识它们得这么容易
<ROBOT1024> 用电脑就无所谓了
<m0ugly> 你说得对
<ROBOT1024> 手写的话。。。。我不会
<m0ugly> 你们用什么input method?
<alvin_rxg> fcitx，想換成 ibus
<ROBOT1024> fcitx too
<alvin_rxg> scim 也行，至少它對國際鍵盤友好
<ROBOT1024> 你们知道网上一些好的免费空间吗？
<ROBOT1024> 我听说 sourceforge.net不错...。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sourceforge.net)
<ROBOT1024> 真么快。。谢谢
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 你的android手机刷机了么？
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 饭饭
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 他是人机合一
<ROBOT1024> ？
<ROBOT1024> 什么情况
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 这都不知道？
<ROBOT1024> gebjgd: 我人机合一？
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: Alvin
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 你新来的吧
<gebjgd> 怎么感觉什么都不知道似的
<ROBOT1024> 昨天来的
<ROBOT1024> 确实不知道
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: Ubuntu新手？
<ROBOT1024> Alivin又是？
<ROBOT1024> 菜鸟，，不是新手了吧
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: Alvin_rxg
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 用ubuntu的多是新手
<gebjgd> 小白白发行版
<ROBOT1024> 恩 是的
<ROBOT1024> 因为上面装了些软件 等段时间再换个
<gebjgd> 开箱即用是优点
<gebjgd> 也是缺点
<ROBOT1024> 我觉得还不错
<ROBOT1024> 先满足正常工作学习
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 那是你用的还不多
<ROBOT1024> 别的先在虚拟机体验
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 都用Linux 你就知道ubuntu不好了
<ROBOT1024> 是多用吧？
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 那你还没入门
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 删了win 就用它
<ROBOT1024> 嗯 是的
<ROBOT1024> 基本不去win
<ROBOT1024> 不过还是留着有时能用到
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 那就格式化了算了
<gebjgd> 裸机上
<ROBOT1024> 有两台电脑的话我会那样。。。
<gebjgd> 一台也要这样
<gebjgd> 你电脑4g内存？
<ROBOT1024> ubuntu-cn 是中文人最多的一个了吧
<gebjgd> 应该是吧
<ROBOT1024> 这个也可以猜测？？
<ROBOT1024> 我3G内存
<ROBOT1024> linux内存控制很优秀
<gebjgd> 非4g内存直接不要考虑win
<gebjgd> 慢
<gebjgd> win吃内存太狠了
<gebjgd> 越用越慢
<ROBOT1024> 不至于要4G吧，日常使用2G就行
<gebjgd> 2g慢
<gebjgd> 必然慢
<ROBOT1024> 不慢阿
<gebjgd> 上了杀软就完蛋了
<ROBOT1024> 只指图形界面的话，比linux快
<ROBOT1024> 呵呵 还好
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 我家5台电脑 你觉得谁更有发言权？
<ROBOT1024> 我电脑也很多。。。虽然不属于我
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: 刚装的时候快 用上一段时间就垃圾了
<ROBOT1024> 有这现象，注意优化什么的。不过win7我用了快一年，还和以前差不多
<ROBOT1024> linux倒不用考虑这个
<gebjgd> Win7 我用了快3年了
<ROBOT1024> 你牛。。
<gebjgd> 2009年就有了正版的
<gebjgd> 这有什么牛的
<ROBOT1024> win7我觉得还不错
<gebjgd> 慢
<ROBOT1024> 比xp要好的多
<gebjgd> 不给力
<ROBOT1024> 好吧  你用的什么linux？
<gebjgd> 上网本 老机器别想
<gebjgd> arch
<ROBOT1024> 我体验过一次
<ROBOT1024> 等技术长进了再装实体机的
<gebjgd> 不装永远没法长进
<ROBOT1024> 人机合一 。。什么意思？我还没弄懂
<ROBOT1024> 循序渐进
<gebjgd> 你多大？
<ROBOT1024> 你感觉呢？
<gebjgd> 20出头
<ROBOT1024> 恩 20
<gebjgd> 我20岁的时候在折腾rh9.0
<ROBOT1024> rh折腾过，服务器什么的在rh上弄
<ROBOT1024> 忘的差不多了
<gebjgd> 是20/
<ROBOT1024> 20/？
<gebjgd> 是2003年时候的事情了
<gebjgd> 我用的手机
<ROBOT1024> 我昨天刚来到这儿
<ROBOT1024> 手机 irc？
<gebjgd> 不是
<gebjgd> 手机Ssh 到我的Arm小盒子上
<gebjgd> ARM小盒子上跑的debian
<ROBOT1024> 那不错 我一直想要个android手机
<gebjgd> 24小时开机
<ROBOT1024> arm版本debian么，
<gebjgd> 对
<ROBOT1024> ARM小盒子哪儿弄的，没听说过
<gebjgd> dockstar
<gebjgd> google下就有了
<ROBOT1024> 我这段时间觉得android以后很有潜力，想学学java，几觉得呢？
<gebjgd> 你学什么专业的？
<ROBOT1024> 网络
<gebjgd> 靠 学计算机的啊
<ROBOT1024> 是的阿
<gebjgd> 直接删了win
<gebjgd> Java C/c++是必须的
<gebjgd> 看家本领
<ROBOT1024> 我用网银的时候还能用到win。。
<gebjgd> 网银？Qemu kvm
<ROBOT1024> 在努力
<gebjgd> 主系统直接linux
<ROBOT1024> Qemu kvm，可以付款？
<gebjgd> Qemu kvm + xp
<gebjgd> 不就行了
<ROBOT1024> 不删掉也无所谓，很少进去
<ROBOT1024> 我用的vbox，干好这个版本usb问题有点麻烦
<ROBOT1024> 还没升级
<gebjgd> Vbox 好久没用过了
<ROBOT1024> kvm没用过
<ROBOT1024> 哪个人机合一是什么意思阿？
<gebjgd> 字面意思
<ROBOT1024> 那和我是什么关系？
<ROBOT1024> 我的名字 robot？
<gebjgd> 我没说你
<gebjgd> 我说alvin
<ROBOT1024> 明白了
<ROBOT1024> 其实我想问alvin又是什么。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 刚才和你说话的人
<ROBOT1024> 这下明白了
<ROBOT1024> 我的名称是在freenode中唯一还是在某个频道中唯一？
<fanzeyi> ROBOT1024: =.= 看了下记录，嘛 我来解释下 alvin_rxg 君是一个 IRC 机器人，但同时也有真人在控制 所以叫人机合一
<fanzeyi> 飘走睡觉，这个时候还不睡的要么是运维要么是晚睡强迫症……
<ROBOT1024> 喔，，IRC机器人，有智能的？
<fanzeyi> ROBOT1024: 当然你可以做一个智能的……
<ROBOT1024> 我喜欢
<fanzeyi> ROBOT1024: IRC只是一个协议而已……
<ROBOT1024> 恩嗯
<fanzeyi> ROBOT1024:  bye 早点睡吧……
<ROBOT1024> 挂不得有人问我是不是真人
<ROBOT1024> 嗯
<ROBOT1024> bye
<gebjgd> ROBOT1024: kk就是机器人
<ROBOT1024> 哈 我去和它聊天
<ROBOT1024> kk: 看看它的智能
<ROBOT1024> gebjgd: 它没反应，好像睡着了
<gebjgd> 靠 这垃圾网络
<ROBOT1024> gebjgd: 还不睡觉。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的手机刷机了么
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想刷4.0
<alvin_rxg> 那你刷唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在有刷机精灵 但是4.0没有稳定版本
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:sunpinyin不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.witze-blogger.de/witze8357/lustige-bilder/makabere-bilder/leichenwagen-abgeschleppt
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Leichenwagen abgeschleppt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我忘记买早餐了 日的
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶，你明天餓肚子了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以去面包房
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 幫我買個 berliner
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠你也没买？
<alvin_rxg> 我就平時吃的面包啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那种面包我都吃吐了
<alvin_rxg> 黑面包還行的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那种我直接扔
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
 * mosesofmason slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 5点多就起床上网？
<mosesofmason> gebjgd, ^____________________________^;
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 高手
<mosesofmason> gebjgd, 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了我在saturn看到了psvita 还有ps1006
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ps1006是不是玩不了什么游戏了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ps1000 系列麽，現在都 3000 了吧？具體消息不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 超便宜 99欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看了这个了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/chinagfwblog/~3/R_ubYJvmtxI/
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Google FeedBurner
<alvin_rxg> 什麽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看链接
<alvin_rxg> 它外頭本來就這樣的，早看過了類似的報道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 它外头？
<kk>  06:14
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我很讨厌北京 帝都不是好地方
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 192.168.0.3/24 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<alvin_rxg> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j DROP
<alvin_rxg> 真痛苦，為了個 ssh，還要開 iptables..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对了 你上次给我的那个东西怎么用啊
<alvin_rxg> 什麽
<gebjgd> linux连adnroid
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 安裝 hostapd，然後把 etc 下邊的配置文件設置好。再執行那個腳本，就可以了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 當然，腳本裏邊幾個參數你得改一下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等 你这个是把手机当猫？
<alvin_rxg> 筆記本當貓
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:哦哦
<alvin_rxg> 什麽貓，無線節點
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要建个br?
<alvin_rxg> br?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网桥
<alvin_rxg> 不用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不明白 为什么需要hostapd
<alvin_rxg> 網橋比較麻煩，還得再加個軟件。不如上 iptables
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接内核转发就行了
<alvin_rxg> hostapd 幫助廣播
<alvin_rxg> 內核轉發？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么需要广播？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不廣播的話，你就建立個 ad-hoc 的節點？ android 找不到這個節點的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是wlan或者eth0到usb设备上
<alvin_rxg> usb.. 那是兩回事…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要得是usb的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是无线。。。。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是不是以为我要无线的？
<alvin_rxg> 你丫上次還說是要無線的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无线的我有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是要在linux上实现usb享用主机的网络
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win上可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: linux不行
<alvin_rxg> 幹嘛 usb 啊……還帶根線，距離又不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为无线网络老断
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: windows ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我需要它能挂飞信
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是 android的无线老断
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 稳定的挂飞信
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来不断线的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明白了？
<alvin_rxg> 為什麽斷？ 我的一直連接著，不掉線的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 飞信会断
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为无线网络是 wpa2的 android会经常间断性的断掉 这个问题很普遍了
<alvin_rxg> 到底是無線還是 飛信？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你可以上网搜下
<alvin_rxg> 我沒斷  怎麽解釋？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为无线会断 飞信又特别敏感
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是说 无线网络？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来不断 稳定的很？
<alvin_rxg> 對啊，我的一直連接著呀，很穩定呀。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你挂飞信么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然不挂把？
<alvin_rxg> 挂毛飛信
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 挂gtalk没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: qq也没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是为了和家里人联系方便
<alvin_rxg> 打電話啦，還飛信，真累
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你没明白 有的时候我在公司 没法给家里电话 他们有的时候给我短信 短信我会收不到之后就发到 家里的那个手机上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 耽误事情
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan>                       | 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic
<ofan>                       | 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic
<gebjgd> ofan: nm支持br么?
<anthony> hi!!!! someone speak enghish???  or spanish???
<anthony> hola alguian habla ingles???  o español???
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-11
<ofan> gebjgd: br?
<psychologe> 有人安装了metasploit吗？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 装ibus-cloud-pingyin时make出现好多错误啊有木有啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366902 弄了一个晚上把那些依赖库装好，终于能make了，结果跳错，实在看不出还缺什么了。 make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/da/ibus-cloud-pinyin-read-only/src' :: Generating C files for ibus-engine-cloud-pinyin ... valac `cat valac-flags.txt` --pkg pos …
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 郑大北区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=164584 用ubuntu的时间不长，非常喜欢，希望和大家一起学习研究！qq:771721521 emai:yangscofield3741@gmail.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangscofield — 2012-03-11 9:23
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> 郁闷 我都在MODULES里面 加了 vboxdrv 每次开机还是得手动 modprobe vboxdrv 。。。。
<roylez_> imtxc: arch？
<imtxc> roylez_: 是啊
<roylez_> imtxc: 写 rc.conf
<imtxc> roylez_: 是啊
<roylez_> ....
<imtxc> roylez_: 在/etc/rc.conf 得MODULES里面都加了 vboxdrv了
<roylez_> imtxc: 实在不行写 rc.local 吧
<imtxc> 哦我看看
<WiiW> 我的 MinGW 坏了， ls命令报错，哪里有 ls 的源代码？
<imtxc> ls 不是系统命令吧？
<WiiW> kk@ub3:~$ apt-file search /ls.c
<WiiW> libargtable2-dev: /usr/share/doc/libargtable2-dev/examples/ls.c.gz
<lolkamea> 今天人果然很少，
<imtxc> lolkamea: 周末啊今天
<imtxc> 居然看到淘宝上有人卖dropbox容量
<WiiW> G:\dev-tools\MinGW_src\msys>gcc ls.c
<WiiW> d:\Temp\cc2hN5nR.o:ls.c:(.text+0x5f0): undefined reference to `arg_lit0'
<WiiW> d:\Temp\cc2hN5nR.o:ls.c:(.text+0x61a): undefined reference to `arg_lit0'
<imtxc> WiiW: 其他命令都没问题？
<WiiW> imtxc: 很多命令都不行了，只有gcc g++ 还可以
<imtxc> WiiW: 哦啊 不懂。。
<lolkamea> imtxc: dropbox不是被墙了吗
<lolkamea> WiiW: 小k是你的吗？
<lolkamea> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUxNzAxNTI4.html
<kk> lolkamea,啥网址y 原来是美男 韩国版 - 第13集 - 2009 - 电视剧 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<lolkamea> 思密达是啥意思
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小白一枚，求救。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366913 今天装完fortran和JDK后，重启后发现没法登陆了，显示could not connect session bus://bin/dbus-launch terminatde adnormally without any error message，这个要怎么解决。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 晕啊晕 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<mayli> WiiW: 注意编译器参数，把你那个ls用的库要连接上
<WiiW> mayli: 我还没找到 ls.c
<WiiW> mayli: 这个没提示找不到库
<WiiW> arg_lit0 未定义
<mayli> WiiW: gcc -largtable2 ls.c
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 软件中心问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366915 我用的是ubuntu11.10，今天突然发现软件中心打不开。。。就是一打开就立即关闭。。请问这是怎么回事。。该如何解决。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fun206 — 2012-03-11 11:01
<WiiW> mayli: G:\dev-tools\MinGW_src\msys\source>gcc -largtable2.h ls.c
<WiiW> d:/mingw/bin/../lib/gcc/mingw32/4.6.1/../../../../mingw32/bin/ld.exe: cannot find -largt
<WiiW> able2.h
<WiiW> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<WiiW> mayli: 这文件有的：  G:\dev-tools\MinGW_src\msys\source 的目录:  12/03/11  10:50            12,243 argtable2.h
<WiiW> ld 可以运行， ls 就报错
<WiiW> 说 ls 数据执行保护。。。
<WiiW> Unhandled exception at 0x00000000 in ls.exe: 0xC0000005: Access violation.
<Cherrot> hi kk
<Cherrot> kk: hi!
<kk> Cherrot, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 lush?
<namoamitabuddha> 请问 /etc/resolv.conf 下面至多支持多少 dns server
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=366921
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: bash 如何给数组插入元素 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zyzhang12> 笔记本屏幕亮度调不了，电源管理不起作用 。谁有类似经历？怎么解决的阿
<Freebuilder> 三流笔记本，硬件驱动没任何问题的飘过！
<jiero> zyzhang12: 一般没得解决。
<zyzhang12> really?
<Aoy_c> 刚装好debian，问下源里面怎么找不到firefox。。。
<Aoy_c> anyone here?
<Aoy_c> debian怎么装firefox
<xiaomo> 先更新下源被。建议添加一些国内的源。
<Aoy_c> xiaomo: 我用的是163的源,aptitude search里没找到firefox
<xiaomo> Aoy_c, 额 不应该吧。
<Aoy_c> xiaomo: 只找到一个firefox-sage，难道是这个？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 硬盘无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366925 一块40G的硬盘装的LUBUNTU11。04的单系统，刚才试用了一下老毛桃的PE（但没安装），然后就。。。 现在开机硬盘灯只闪一下就没有表示了。现在只好光盘上网求救了，坐等。 统计信息: 发表于 由 solid — 2012-03-11 12:44
<xiaomo> Aoy_c, 不是。firefox-sage 是一个拓展。
<namoamitabuddha> Aoy_c: debian 装 firefox?
<namoamitabuddha> Aoy_c: 建议你，先搜索 Firefox 和 Iceweasel，了解了差别之后，再考虑安装。
<ofan> 点阵看的真爽
<ofan> 犀利
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我矢量和点阵结合
<ofan> 谁给个好看的字体配置
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: chrome里是矢量的，看的我头晕，想吐
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ……
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你全点阵？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 终端里全点阵
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我打算开始学习 vim
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 学吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 从哪里开始？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 就基本的开始
<ofan> 编辑
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我在看 user-manual
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有个tutorial
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: vimtutor 早就看过了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 介绍的非常少
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 主要是熟练
<Aoy_c> debian下ifcofig 这命令要装什么包？
<namoamitabuddha> Aoy_c: firefox 搞定了？
<Aoy_c> namoamitabuddha: 正在装iceweasel
<namoamitabuddha> Aoy_c: 你在短时间内就了解了 firefox 和 iceweasel 的区别？
<Aoy_c> namoamitabuddha: <A byte of vim> 这本挺不错的
<Aoy_c> namoamitabuddha: 不太了解...装了再说，貌似是debian下再编译版？比较新
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 今天才知道 C-] 和 C-O
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: C-o C-i 都是跳转
<namoamitabuddha> Aoy_c: 简单的说，iceweasel 是 debian 社区对 firefox 做一定的修改的产品。他们认为 firefox 不够 自由。并且，如果你从 stable 的源获取 iceweasel，将会得到很老的版本。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 因为我发现在 vimtutor 中学到的东西在编辑 lisp 的时候表现出了短缺性。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 缺点，shortage。
<Aoy_c> namoamitabuddha: 那debian的官方源里都不提供firefox?
<namoamitabuddha> Aoy_c: 一般来说是的。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> Aoy_c: 你再搜索下 iceweasel backports 将知道如何得到比较新的 iceweasel。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 编辑的时候觉得不怎么方便
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 经常用 hjkl 而很少用 %, w 是不方便的一个原因。
<lolkamea> alpha080: chromium看视频提示需要更新插件，但点更新链接到adobe后，只更新firefox，没有chromium的选项，怎么办
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥意思
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你用 vim 编辑 lisp 么
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不写lisp
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: o
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 看下你的字体
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你用firefox？
<lolkamea> ofan: 看视频提示更新插件，更新后还是不能看，怎么半
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我字体很糟糕
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 以矢量为主的，除非网页强制点阵
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 而且字体也难看
<ofan> lolkamea: 啥？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我受不了chrome的字体
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: debian 的字体配的不好，我自己乱配的。不像 ubuntu 配的好
<lolkamea> ofan: chromium和firefox看国内的视频提示需要更新插件，但从adobe更新后还是有些视频不能看
<lolkamea> 比如音悦台的mv就不能看
<namoamitabuddha> lolkamea: 其他浏览器能看？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 重启
<lolkamea> namoamitabuddha: chromium也不能，其他的没试过
<namoamitabuddha> lolkamea: 你在其他 OS 能否看
<lolkamea> namoamitabuddha: 请推荐个浏览器，win xp下不用更新，ie6就能看
<namoamitabuddha> lolkamea: 哦，可能他还用了 ActiveX
<namoamitabuddha> lolkamea: 或者不标准的代码
<namoamitabuddha> lolkamea: 那种是 IE Only 的
<zhyt> hello
<namoamitabuddha> (hello)
<kk> zhyt, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<ROBOT1024> hey~
<lolkamea> namoamitabuddha: ...那我们就不能看了吗
<namoamitabuddha> lo
<zhyt> ^_^
<ROBOT1024> kk, 你是机器人么？
<namoamitabuddha> lolkamea: 不知道。你给维护者发个邮件问下
<lolkamea> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有办法可以把某个软件或者程序列成黑名单之类的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366930 我很讨厌有写程序比如gnash。 会无端端地把flash更新成gnash，搞到以为是网络的问题... 所以我想学学有什么办法可以在etc或什么办法可以把什么东西列成黑名单，当如到这个程序，系统可以智能识别这个程序不让安装 …
<CyrusYzGTt> 悲摧的 chrome 又被 攻陷了，， 各位請升級。。
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 升级？
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 嗯，昨天晚上升級 chrome後，，又被攻陷了，， 今天 chrome又有更新了。。。
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 现在我的chromium连优酷的高清视频都看不了
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 最近chrome缺陷修復很頻繁
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: opera怎么样
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: opera它需要更新吗
<yatties> why not firefox ?
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ opera不知道，我看看
<lolkamea> yatties: firefox看视频也提示插件更新
<lolkamea> ie6看国内视频依然毫无压力，firefox和chromium一个劲的提示更新插件，不知为啥
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 不需要吧，， 最新正式版 還是 11.61-1250
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我的firefox是两年前的
 * ofan 吃夜宵
<yatties> firefox newer version  10.0.2
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 用 ff 10.0.1 ..
<yatties> try it
<CyrusYzGTt> yatties§ fedora貌似不出 10.0.2給我們。。
<lolkamea> 我试试，
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 那现在这个旧的firefox还需要卸载吗
<yatties> did not unload it
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 如果升級是覆蓋的就不需要。， 或者你可以用安裝命令就可以共存
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: sudo apt-get install opera ?
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 啥？？
<Pwnna> not not not not not (1 + 2 == 3 and (False or not (1 + 2 < 4 and 5 / 2 == 2.5)))
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 我說的是 ff 3.6 可以和 10.0.x 共存的安裝 命令。。 貌似 我只知道 yum 的
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我去试试
<Freebuilder> getmail 是简单但非轻量的 fetchmail？
<Freebuilder> getmail 比 fetchmail 好在哪，还拖这一个 python，累不？
<kk> 新 系统架构支持 • 关于nokia n9 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366932 不知道这里能不能做一个n9上的ubuntu系统呢？因为meego系统也是linux的，好像驱动都是开源的？所以想问问可行吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 896212537 — 2012-03-11 14:03
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=366933
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: bash 如何删除数组中的元素 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • bash 如何删除数组中的元素 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366933 我知道 lst 中有个值为 "hello" 的元素，下标不清楚，我要删除它！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-03-11 14:18
<lolkamea> simida
<Freebuilder> bash 好蛋疼的语言，简直没法编程
<guest> 用手机能不能上irc
<gebjgd> guest: 早就可以了
<guest> 安卓的系统下用哪个软件啊
<ofan_> guest: market里搜irc
<guest> 给推荐个呗 :)
<ofan> gebjgd: 你的字体效果怎么样
<ofan> gebjgd: androidirc
<guest> ofan: 谢了
<guest> 能不能推荐个免费的，
<ofan> gebjgd: 就是免费的
<guest> 找到了，刚才看到的那个androidirc是收费的
<guest> :)
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • sed的正则替换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366937 目的是删除所有的 [ 符号跟 ] ，如下结果，何解？ $ cat t [ ] [123] sdfsdf [sdfsdf sdfsdf] [] $ cat t | sed 's/(\[|\])?//g' [ ] [123] sdfsdf [sdfsdf sdfsdf] [] 统计信息: 发表于 由 guaicai — 2012-03-11 14:48
<gebjgd> ofan: 很好啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 效果相当不错啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 看看
<gebjgd> ofan: 没法看
<ofan> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你去网上搜htc desire z就行了
<gebjgd> ofan: 截图 视频多的是
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说你arch的字体
<jiero> gebjgd: 知道为啥你说屏幕键盘不好用了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你刚刚觉悟?
<ofan> 我要全换点阵
<gebjgd> ofan: 哦 用的圆体
<jiero> gebjgd: 全是垃圾类型屏幕的
<gebjgd> ofan: ee推荐的那个
<lolkamea> 思密达是啥意思?
<ofan> gebjgd: 看看效果
<jiero> gebjgd: Capacitive的都很不好使。
<jiero> gebjgd: 苹果的和三星的都是这么感觉
<lolkamea> jiero: 你知道思密达是啥意思吗？为啥韩国小妹妹在一句话的结尾总要带上思密达
<jiero> lolkamea: 不懂
<jiero> lolkamea: 恭敬语言？
<gebjgd> ofan: 这是你第3次管我要截图
<gebjgd> ofan: http://imagebin.org/202818
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋了
<lolkamea> gebjgd: 思密达是啥意思
<yatties> 韩语  小姐的意思
<ROBOT1024> 思密达。。有点侮辱的意思没？
<ofan> gebjgd: 字体配置？
<lolkamea> yatties: 那为啥女的一直再说思密达，貌似男的没说过
<ROBOT1024> 呀买带 什么意思？
<lolkamea> ROBOT1024: 不要
<gebjgd> ofan: 没配置我
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接lxapperance hint full
<gebjgd> ofan: 完事 不过我这里有很多字体  opensuse的全套字体我都拷贝出来了
<ROBOT1024> lol
<ofan> gebjgd: 那也可以看字体配置
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 只要Mint的字体就够了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有斯密达
<gebjgd> jiero: mint?
<ofan> gebjgd: 有的
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有opensuse的全
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有
<ofan> 有
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。不是说全，是说样式。
<jiero> gebjgd: 只有Mint带自己的字体，Ubuntu带自己的，Suse没有自己的。
<gebjgd> jiero: suse有的是微软的 傻
<gebjgd> jiero: suse有个自有的 第五条腿
<jiero> gebjgd: 微软的很多地方都有
<metbsd> 用windows就是玩软件，用linux就是玩系统
<ROBOT1024> 折腾
<ofan> chrome下的sans和serif快让我吐了
<jiero> metbsd: 额。。。linux软件就是系统。
<jiero> 系统就是软件。
<jiero> gebjgd: 第五条腿？
<metbsd> 软件。。操作系统。。
<metbsd> 这两个的区别都不懂？
<jiero> metbsd: 你还不明白？
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我给你截图 chromium
<metbsd> 软件：photoshop, word, chrome
<jiero> empathy真差劲。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我没装chrome
<metbsd> 操作系统：windows, linux,bsd, osx
<gebjgd> metbsd: word太难用了 经常卡死
<jiero> metbsd: 错了。
<jiero> metbsd: linux是内核，系统包括软件。
 * guest 
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐
<gebjgd> ofan_: http://imagebin.org/202821
<metbsd> 这么说windows也是软件了，还带计算机呢
<metbsd> 那操作系统是什么呀
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 现在的网页怎么不正常的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366938 不知道是我一个人的原因 还是网页出了问题，反正我现在看到的网页是不正常的，图片都没有显示了，从而网页排版都有问题，windows和ubuntu双系统的所有浏览器都试过了，全部都是这样的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeapey — 2012-03-11 15:06
<metbsd> 目前微机上常见的操作系统有DOS、OS/2、UNIX、XENIX、LINUX、Windows、Netware等。
 * LOL_ 从背后抱住了 jiero 
<jiero> metbsd:  了、
<metbsd> http://baike.baidu.com/view/880.htm
<kk> metbsd,啥网址y 操作系统_百度百科
<jiero> metbsd:  lol_ 和你们说话纯粹消磨时间，没点意思。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你应该说: 你说的那些都是废话
<jiero> gebjgd: 废话还少吗？
<gebjgd> jiero: 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero: 新华社特约评论员
<gebjgd> jiero: 明白了吧?
<jiero> gebjgd: 说对方是废话力度不够啊——直白的捅过去才真
<gebjgd> jiero: 那你来
<gebjgd> jiero: 帅哥
<gebjgd> jiero: 鸡耳落
<gebjgd> jiero: 鸡儿落
<jiero> gebjgd: 鸡巴鸡疙瘩。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你变聪明了
<LOL_> jiero: 你们那的温度是华氏还是摄氏
<gebjgd> jiero: 给我带个考拉呗
<gebjgd> jiero: 马上就要天暖了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。自己去。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 冬天你再抱回去
<jiero> gebjgd: 马上就要冷了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 南北半球季节正好反着
<gebjgd> jiero: 夏天放我这里
<jiero> MeaCulpa3:  说道考拉我想起你怎么惹到destine了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 冬天你抱回去
<gebjgd> jiero: 我就放我家门前的树上
<gebjgd> jiero: 你可以随时抱走
<jiero> gebjgd: 被松鼠吃了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 屁 松鼠 是素食主义者
<jiero> gebjgd: 被黄鼬吃了
<gebjgd> jiero: 没见过
<gebjgd> jiero: 那东西会上树?
<jiero> gebjgd: 被鹰和蛇吃了
<LOL_> gebjgd: 没人理我。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 哪有蛇
<jiero> Lol_和消极的笨蛋如你说话就傻了。
<LOL_> 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我没看懂你的汉语
<LOL_> 现在连看岛国动作大片的兴趣都没了
<gebjgd> jiero: 高考语文及格了么
<jiero> gebjgd: 额——带不去
<jiero> gebjgd: 笨，没高考过
<gebjgd> jiero: 难怪
<jiero> gebjgd: 模拟不及格
<gebjgd> jiero: 果然是二代
<jiero> gebjgd: 80分
<gebjgd> jiero: 不然怎么能躲过高考就出去了呢
<LOL_> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUxNzAxNTQw.html
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y 原来是美男 韩国版 - 第16集 - 2009 - 电视剧 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jiero> gebjgd: 高考不行啊。连续做一样的事情我只能坚持一个月
<jiero> gebjgd: 复习了一个月之后成绩就一落千丈了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu安装完成后进入桌面，在左上角没有“应用程序、位置、和系统”怎样解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366939 ubuntu安装完成后进入桌面，在左上角没有“应用程序、位置、和系统”怎样解决？ 我的是ubuntu12.04的好象是，求给位哥哥帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiyongxiao — 2012-03-11 15:16
<gebjgd> 现在又是敏感时期
<gebjgd> 云南那边全是部队
<ofan_> gebjgd: 上豆瓣看看
<jiero> gebjgd: 去吧
<gebjgd> ofan_: 豆瓣? douban.fm?
<jiero> gebjgd: 带着德国护照去云南旅游看看
<ofan_> gebjgd: douban.com
<gebjgd> jiero: 我们的朋友现在就在云南
<gebjgd> jiero: 不然我怎么能知道的呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。给那家伙你的ssh/vpn用。
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有
<gebjgd> ofan_: 看什么?
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。我继续看书了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 字体效果
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 去云南哪儿呢？
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 香格里拉
 * jiero 想要一个5寸的电阻显示屏装在小电脑上。。。
<ofan_> 换了准圆 感觉好多了
<jiero> ofan_: 你显示器不行，换iPad3当显示器
<jiero> ofan_: 啥字体都清晰
<ofan_> jiero: 屁
<gebjgd> ofan_: http://imagebin.org/202823
<ofan_> gebjgd: 字体太大了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我变小就是
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我在云南待了3年了也没去过那  快没机会了……
<ofan_> 貌似也跟屏幕有关系
<ofan_> 换个角度就看清楚了
<jiero> ofan_: 。。。
<jiero> ofan_: 你个不懂的人还说
<ofan_> jiero: 直视不行
<ofan_> 还是mac屏好
<ofan_> jiero: 仰视才能看清灰色的字
<jiero> ofan_: 你不买专业显示屏是你的错
<gebjgd> ofan_: http://imagebin.org/202824
<ofan_> jiero: 个上网本
<gebjgd> ofan_: 呕饭仔 你满意了么
<ofan_> gebjgd: 跟我这一样
<ofan_> 灰色字看不清
<jiero> ofan_: 呕饭流行了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 屏幕小
<jiero> ofan_: 上网本啥的应该用ultrabook替代
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我没觉得看不清啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 太沉
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的上网本不到1kg
<jiero> gebjgd: 多数上网本比你的稍重一些。。。比ultrabook稍轻一些。。。
<xsky> ?
<gebjgd> jiero: 多数上网本都1.25kg
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的薄 而且便宜
<jiero> gebjgd: 几次看到2倍于上网本价格的ultrabook信息了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 都是1.4KG 左右13寸
<ofan_> ultrabook都是高端货
<xsky> 偶有个EEEPC
<xsky> 屏坏了，
<ofan_> 定位都是$1000左右的
<gebjgd> jiero: 不需要 我有thinkpad
<gebjgd> ultrabookå¼±
<xsky> ultrabook 轻啊
<xsky> 这点很重要，
<jiero> gebjgd: 不弱吧。比上代的也是强不少
<gebjgd> xsky: 上网本更轻
<xsky> 笔电是个玩的东东，
<gebjgd> jiero: 分辨率不够强
<xsky> 工作平台还是台式机好，
<gebjgd> jiero: 我需要1920x1080
<jiero> gebjgd: ultrabook都是分辨率强些——。。。
<xsky> 上网本更是脑残。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你要1920×1080一般都是14寸以上
<gebjgd> jiero: 所以啊 要轻薄 用上网本 要性能 thinkpad
<gebjgd> 中间的都是不伦不类的玩意
<jiero> gebjgd: 都要就ultrabook
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。对你说。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我向来都是 上网本+台式机的战术
<jiero> gebjgd: 你上网本反正是玩的，都可以用平板替代了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 没键盘
<gebjgd> jiero: 上网本是用来和你吹水的
<jiero> gebjgd: 有键盘的平板很多啊，叫dock
<gebjgd> jiero: è´µ
<jiero> gebjgd: 我卖了不少平板的键盘了，应该$30搞定
<gebjgd> jiero: 路上不方便用
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 路上你怎么用平板+键盘 放哪?
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你真没见过？键盘是能夹住平板的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 太大 太沉
<gebjgd> jiero: 携带不便
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> gebjgd: 也是，不明白为啥这些都喜欢用金属做，会加重很多
<xsky> 嗯，现在好用的平板键盘貌似木有啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 当切菜板子
<jiero> gebjgd: macbook air不是刀子么？
<xsky> 偶的板子的键盘 ，用起来坑爹啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过是个新兴市场。
 * gebjgd 出门买面包去
<Freebuilder> “* gebjgd 出门买面包去”这种发话人是星号的消息是怎么回事？
<Zypeh> Free
<Zypeh> Freebuilder, /me
 * jiero 咋了？
 * Zypeh 是帅哥
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你连 /me 都不会用了，不像你
<Freebuilder> jiero, 请明示
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就是 /me “信息”
 * LOL_ /me是什么
<Zypeh> Freebuilder, 学学/me
<LOL_> 。
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 11.04 www怎么出现在了登录界面用户列表里了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366943 mysql也出现过一次 不过后来就没了 www 一直在 etc/passwd mysql:x:1001:1001::/home/mysql:/sbin/nologin www:x:1002:1002::/home/www:/sbin/nologin 统计信息: 发表于 由 笨笨的 — 2012-03-11 15:53
<Freebuilder> 用法：ME <action>，向当前频道中发送一个动作(动作使用第三人称陈述，例如 /me 跳一下)
<Freebuilder> 没看懂
 * Freebuilder hello
<Freebuilder> 艹
 * xsky 跳一下
<Freebuilder> 描述不好，应该描述为“以第三人称身份向自己发送消息”。
 * Freebuilder 对！描述不好。
<xsky> 偶的IRC机器人，可以进入频道了
<mike-w> gnome3怎么向桌面添加图标？
<LOL_> xsky: 哪个是你的
<xsky> ?
<xsky> 偶的还 没进来呢，
<xsky> 对了，偶注册了XSKY的账号，
<jiero> xkye是啥
<xsky> 但是怎么不需要密码啊
<LOL_> xsky: 哦
<jiero> 。。。
<xsky> 貌似注册了，就需要密码登陆了吧？
<xsky> 偶的测试房间是 # air5-cn
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装出现错,详细错误日志log，“IOError: Quote: 03-11 15:52 INFO root: === wubi 11.10 rev241 === 03-11 15:52 DEBUG root: Logfile is c:\users\admini~1\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev241.log 03-11 15:52 DEBUG root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="E:\\ubuntu11.10\\wubi.exe"'] 03-11 15:52 DEBUG CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl6272.tmp\data 03-11 15:5 …
<LOL_> adam8157: irssi怎么翻页
<xsky> 记得用快捷键，ALT+数字？
<lolicon> pageup down?
<yall> LOL_: pageup,pagedown
<LOL_> 哦，谢谢
<xsky> 谁的机器人？在#AIR5-CN
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 帐号权限提示问题？新手求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366947 以前一直使用10.04，最近新装来12.04 。想要使用root帐号登录系统。安照原来的方法 sudo passwd root 了。只是，我在在哪里登录root呀？？求助求助....谢谢为小弟解惑！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sildon — 2012-03-11 16:26
<xsky> 谁的机器人？在#AIR5-CN
<jiero> Freebuilder: 建客 帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=366701
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Freebuilder> jiero, 不懂
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: fedora不行啊。。。jack都要设置。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ??
<jiero> Freebuilder: 废话少说。我要你说哪里不懂。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 不懂编译
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 左面的就叫 jack http://i.imgur.com/nzKtK.jpg
<jiero> Freebuilder: 找步骤走就完事了
<jiero> Freebuilder: 这就是编译
<Freebuilder> 下载好慢 Receiving objects:  15% (6784/44716), 24.81 MiB | 361 KiB/s
<jiero> Freebuilder: 好快吧。。。361Kb/s了。。。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 建客挺好玩的
<fanzeyi> Freebuilder: 就是…… 不到10KiB/s的给跪了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<LOL_> jiero: 从adobe下flash插件它提示的浏览器是firefox,怎么把它给chromium
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 網址打不開。。
<jiero> LOl_ 哦。不知道。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道吗，
<jiero> LOL_ gnash在firefox下cpu占用率是chromium下的50%
<jiero> hamo: 蛤蟆你在努力什么
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 啥事？？
<hamo> jiero: 我？
<jiero> hamo: hamo你在干什么
<hamo> jiero: 努力休息～～～
<Freebuilder> jiero, apt-get build-dep 没有这个包， build-deb 也没有
<hamo> jiero: 累死了今天～～爬山去了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: chromium安装flash插件，adobe那显示的那
<LOL_> d
<jiero> Freebuilder: 。。。忘记了，你是ubuntu哪个版本？
<Freebuilder> jiero, Debian squeeze
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 放在 /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins下就是了。。 或者 /usr/lib64/flash-plugin下
<jiero> Freebuilder: 哦，是新程序，squeeze-backports wheezy才有的。
<Freebuilder> jiero, squeeze-backports 没有
<jiero> Freebuilder: 额。http://packages.debian.org/squeeze-backports/darktable
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package darktable in squeeze-backports
<ofan_> gebjgd: 你用的alsa? 配置过么
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我是说 build-dep
<Freebuilder> jiero, http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=build-dep&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&sourceid=mozilla-search
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- build-dep
<jiero> Freebuilder: 必须开启获取源码包才能。
<jiero> Freebuilder: apt-get build-dep 是apt的一部分
<WiiW> apt-get source ls
<jiero> Freebuilder: 其他用法比如 sudo apt-get build-dep libreoffice
<Freebuilder> jiero, http://packages.debian.org/source/squeeze/apt
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of source package apt in squeeze
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就是准备编译libreoffice的依赖
<Freebuilder> jiero, 那是我搞错了
<WiiW> E: 无法找到与 ls 对应的源代码包
<WiiW> kk@ub3:~$ apt-get source ls
<jiero> WiiW: 。。。
<jiero> WiiW: 对。
<jiero> 。。。
<WiiW> kk@ub3:~$ apt-get source gcc
<WiiW> 获取：1 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main gcc-defaults 1.107ubuntu5 (dsc) [1,451 B]
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu/
<jiero> empathy翻译无力啊，竟然把另外一个频道显示为另外一人。。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 学海无涯。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 图：永中office下周发布？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366951 是新版的一小部分功能： 双界面，切换不需重启软件。 UOF2.0的兼容。 中文分词及校对。 导入外部数据。 电子表格行列扩容，为了体现表格支持的颜色增加了，最后特别附上一张格子画。 保存到Web：即把文件上传至Web服务器，并支持HTTP,FTP, …
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我不懂 apt-get，我只用 aptitude
<Freebuilder> jiero, 买菜去了，晚上再说
<jiero> Freebuilder: aptitude build-dep 哦
<gebjgd> ofan_: Pulseauudio
<namoamitabuddha> 谁读过 The art of computer programming?
<ofan_> 。。。
<ofan_> 都没写完
<gebjgd> 不行。饿死了。不吃早餐好难受阿
<namoamitabuddha> 1, 2, 3, 4a, 4b
<namoamitabuddha> 是这些吧？
<namoamitabuddha> 没写完的就不谈了
<ofan_> 已经沦落到编译alsa驱动的地步了..
<gebjgd> ofan_: 蛋疼？
<ofan_>  namoamitabuddha 看过的人不多，看懂的就更少了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 检测不到声卡
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 有机会打算看下
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 没2-3年下不来
<jiero> gebjgd: 你该吃晚餐了吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 你看过？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 一部分
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你用的什么桌面？
<jiero> ofan_: 爱看书的家伙
<ofan_> 可以说是浏览
<ofan_> gebjgd: awesome
<jiero> gebjgd: 据说是os x
<gebjgd> ofan_: 是不是显示Dummy device?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 你们那里图书馆借的？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: pdf
<ofan_> gebjgd: 不是，aplay -l显示没有声卡
<gebjgd> ofan_: pavucontrol里的
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 怀疑ofan有没有去过图书馆
<ofan_> alsa重启报错，找不到pci....
<gebjgd> ofan_: 很久没用alsa了
<ofan_> /dev/snd/by...
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 刚才鼠标竟然突然失灵了，但换一个usb就能用，再换会这个usb口就又不嫩用了，这是为啥
<gebjgd> ofan_: 现在都pulseaudio了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 等我弄jack
<jiero> ofan_: 。。。ubuntu和debian默认都设置好了jack
<ofan_> 不过没什么意思，破本用不着很好的声音
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 我怎么知道
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那东西在 USA 免费可得？
<LOL_>  namoamitabuddha 哦
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 盗版。。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 什么jack？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: USA 这方面管的如何
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 你知道 ofan_的意思是 0 day fan，就是第一天获得盗版的人
<ofan_> gebjgd: jack audio
<gebjgd> ofan_: 从来不用
<ofan_> gebjgd: 还有个Pro Audio 的wiki页面 不知道干嘛的
<jiero> gebjgd: jack是http://i.imgur.com/nzKtK.jpg 左面的那个
<gebjgd> ofan_: Pulseaudio + pavucontrol
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 你不主动说，没人知道
<jiero> gebjgd:  jack一般就是用来谱曲的耍的，不需要用。
<ofan_> mkinitcpio && reboot
<jiero> gebjgd: 那些谱曲的，之类的都不支持 pulseaudio
<gebjgd> 谱毛
<jiero> gebjgd: 靠，你不听音乐
<jiero> gebjgd: 比如这种。 http://musescore.com/mike_magatagan/scores/40979
<kk> jiero,啥网址y "The Carnival of the Animals" Movement 14 (Finale) | MuseScore.com
<gebjgd> 我用pulseaudio没感觉音质不好
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是音质问题
<jiero> gebjgd: 那些东西我不懂。。。
<gebjgd> 什么问题
<gebjgd> 不懂你胡说
<jiero> 好象是什么延迟。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那么那些什么“不允许倒放DVD”岂不是空文？
<jiero> gebjgd: 屁，我是为了谱曲耍才装musescore然后才看到要求的，才懒得研究那么多
<gebjgd> 延迟个毛 你听音乐的管那么多干嘛
<gebjgd> 谱曲。。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 自己搞没事
<gebjgd> 你以为你是周周？
<ofan_> 别让人逮着
<ofan_> gebjgd: 周周是指挥
<ofan_> 的
<jiero> gebjgd:  professional sound server daemon that provides real-time, low latency connections for both audio and MIDI data between applications that implement its API
<gebjgd> 又开始扯上了
<jiero> gebjgd:  哦好像pulseaudio不支持midi
<gebjgd> 我们再说Pulseaudio
<gebjgd> 不听midi
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那么什么情况不行
<gebjgd> 你扯什么rtkernel
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 被警察发现
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 一般警察都会随时串门？
<gebjgd> 听歌的根本用不上
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 不会。。
<gebjgd> 你又不是音乐制作人
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那怎么会被警察发现？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 他和警察搞gay
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 结果警察发现了他的电脑
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 我们教授给的复印材料，去复印的时候每个人都要登记姓名，如果发现泄露就能告你
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Flash
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Flash - FedoraProject
<ofan_> gebjgd: 你的是不是每次启动后，屏幕都会自动调成最亮？
<gebjgd> ofan_: 能保存的 是
<ofan_> gebjgd: acpi?
<gebjgd> 论坛上有解决办法
<ofan_> gebjgd: 有地址没
<gebjgd> google
<banxi1988> 我的笔记本电脑亮度调节无效啊。mee too
<gebjgd> 调节有效的路过
<banxi1988> 我的是acer 5750G 11.10
<banxi1988> 声音的什么能调节。就是亮度啊，一直是最亮。我的狗眼都快亮爆了。
<jiero> banxi1988: 狗眼需要办法
<alvin_rxg>  /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brightness
<jiero> alv
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没有那一项啊
<alvin_rxg>  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brightness
<alvin_rxg> jiero: cd /sys; find . -iname '*backlight*'
<LOL_> gebjgd: 用种子看视频的软件推荐一个
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg：里面有一个字9
<banxi1988> 怎么改，手动改成3,4,5之类的吗？
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 再看看旁邊的 max_brightness 裏邊是多少唄。然後你就可以在這個範圍內隨便挑個數字
<gebjgd> LOL_: 不明白你在说什么
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 對，手動改
<jiero> gebjgd: 我听说过，bt可以直接看视频
<alvin_rxg> “我的狗眼都快亮爆了”
<jiero> gebjgd: bittorret下载时就可以看的
<gebjgd> jiero: 那你告诉他
<alvin_rxg> “我的狗眼都快亮爆了”
<jiero> LOL_ 老外没干这个的
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:最大的也是9.哈哈，以后我就手动修改了。话说，那每次修改完都要重启还是怎么样才能生效啊？
<alvin_rxg> “我的狗眼都快亮爆了”
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你用过迅雷看看或qvod吗
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 看你的 acpi 了。不然你就只好寫的東東自動改這數值吧
<gebjgd> LOL_: 不用
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 推荐个用种子看电影的软件
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。 不知道
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你不看电影吗？比如十大禁片
<gebjgd> LOL_: pps pplive
<gebjgd> LOL_: 早就看完了
<gebjgd> lol
<LOL_> gebjgd: 貌似国内很少有人用
<gebjgd> LOL_: 直接下载了再看 不就行了
<banxi1988> alvin:rxg：用sudo vi 打开的，但是修改后无法保存哪。。。。
<LOL_> gebjgd: 那好吧，推荐个下载软件把
<gebjgd> LOL_: 扯蛋 国内很多天天用pps pplive uusee
<gebjgd> LOL_: transmission
 * LOL_ 迅雷看看可以边看边下
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 那你用迅雷唄
<gebjgd> LOL_: 就是
<banxi1988> 提示另外一个"/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi
<banxi1988> 同步失败。。
<alvin_rxg> 中文我看不懂…
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 推荐个下载软件
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ mldonkey
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg：root也是只读的怎么办？无法手动修改。。。；
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: sudo apt-get install mldonkey-server ?
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: su => echo 5 > actual_brightness
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:bash提示权限不够。。
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 錯了……是邊上那個 brightness 文件……
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 是哪个指令吗
<jiero> banxi1988: suduo
<jiero> sudo
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 自己去官網看看怎麼用先，，別問我
<Zypeh> 有没有arch可用的别提
<alvin_rxg> 沒有
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:sudo => echo 5 >  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<banxi1988> 还是提示权限不够呢。。
<Zypeh> 打错了……有没有arch可用的bt5软件源？
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: su 吧。。 或者看看那文件的權限 ls -l /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<yall> sudo bash -e 'command'
<yall> sudo bash -c 'command'
<alvin_rxg> 蛋疼
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg：su 不行。文件权限：-rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<banxi1988> 但是保存时，提示文件同步失败。。
<alvin_rxg> 權限有的呀
<banxi1988> 无法保存。。
<gebjgd> banxi1988: su下 echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<gebjgd> banxi1988: 显然vim不能保存
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 你直接 echo 過去啊…… 幹嘛“保存”？
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg: sudo echo 8> /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<banxi1988> 依然提示权限不够啊。。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> banxi1988: 用su
<gebjgd> banxi1988: 先su下
<gebjgd> banxi1988: su下 echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一个目录下挂载一个分区，那么它原来下面的文件去哪里了，要找回必须卸载刚挂上的分区吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366956 比如 /home/username/桌面下我挂了一个分区，那么桌面上就是这个分区下的文件了。 请问我要找原来桌面上的文件，有什么办法？必须卸载刚挂上的分区吗？ 还有个问题： …
<alvin_rxg> sudo 權限怎麽提升的來著。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sudo su?
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:su的话好像之前我没有设置过密码呢。
<gebjgd> ........
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是，我是說， sudo 後給的具體權限
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: root 密碼
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 真沒 root 密碼的話，就 sudo su 吧
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:用sudo su 行。。哈哈。
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:修改成功后但是没有效果啊。要重启？？
<alvin_rxg> :|
<banxi1988> 还是依然亮。。
<alvin_rxg> 0 也亮？
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg：确实。。
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: cat brightness 裏邊的值對的？
<alvin_rxg> actual_brightness 也看看
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:你提醒后，我都看了。确实变成0了。但依然亮啊。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你mldonkey设自启动了吗
<alvin_rxg> 嗯… acpi 沒起作用
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:那还有救吗？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 很多显卡无法调节亮度吧？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 监视器
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 手動啓動的。。 直接編譯 不用安裝 ocmal 只要安裝其他依賴
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 找下 wiki，配置好 acpi 之類的
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: no idea
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:我的是nvidia GT540M
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不想折腾了，
<alvin_rxg> 跟顯卡沒關系……
<namoamitabuddha> banxi1988: reportbug
<banxi1988> 那我岂不是要一直亮下去了。。希望12.04能解决这个问题。。
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 機器型號，然後搜索一下
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不用折騰的，， 只是最好每次升級內核重新編譯一次，，就行，或者 glibc升級後
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 戴墨鏡吧
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg：你指的机器型号是指 acer 5750G  i5-2430M吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> gt550m掩面路過
<namoamitabuddha> banxi1988: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<alvin_rxg> 對
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: ReportingBugs - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<banxi1988> 没找到什么东西。我看静等12.04看能不能好点。
<alvin_rxg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/693942
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 693942 in linux (Ubuntu) "Acer Aspire 5742Z No Screen Brightness Control" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Bug #693942 “Acer Aspire 5742Z No Screen Brightness Control” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> banxi1988§ 你是不是也是 intel核芯顯卡+Nvidia獨立顯卡用的
<banxi1988> 是的。。
<banxi1988> intel i5-2430M GT540
<CyrusYzGTt> banxi1988§ 我使用的顯卡切換方案只有 舊版的 bumblebee 1.0.7能用，，最新的不能用，，
<CyrusYzGTt> banxi1988§ 我需要用N卡就用 optirun64 firefox 這樣用的
<CyrusYzGTt> 好想念 gmlive當時能用，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 也想念 大小眼。。
<namoamitabuddha> banxi1988: 你控制的是 /sys/class/backlight/ ？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 大小眼的父神，， 請求復活 大小眼額主魂
<banxi1988> namoamitabuddha:好长啊，是啊。。
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt:有kk够了
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ kk 木有 留言。。
<banxi1988> 我需要在lanchpad上报告一个bug吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ kk就算是在 私聊也不能對答如流
<fvw> 应该用的是同一个AI一样的哦
<alvin_rxg> kk: 你是誰
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,,可是 kk 木有 大小眼可愛
<kk> alvin_rxg, 我叫@。  ㍪ 
<alvin_rxg> kk: 你爸爸是誰
<fvw>  CyrusYzGTt: 你好像经常在 不用上课？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,,早就輟學 幾年了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 還有。。 別人不請我。。 一說實話，別人就會 抄我魷魚。。
<alvin_rxg> 實話？
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 那么复杂？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 就是 自己對這個工作和自己生活的實話。。
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 靠關系唄，你說你認識紅帽的 adam8157_away
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 嗯，，包括感受
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<namoamitabuddha> banxi1988: 你是不能用 Fn 控制亮度还是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. adam8157 貌似是IT的，，
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 如果用g_signal_connect( ) 链接一个X 事件，当回调函数返回值为TRUE的时候是不是控件就不再发出信 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366959 如果用g_signal_connect( ) 链接一个X 事件，当回调函数返回值为TRUE的时候是不是控件就不再发出信号了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2012-03-11 18:05
<CyrusYzGTt> banxi1988§ ..我的  Fn 能夠控制亮度。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我發現刪除了 nspluginwrapper-1.4.4-3.fc16.x86_64  就不會在使用 flash網上應用的時候會自動關閉flash crash
<gebjgd> banxi1988: 你的应该是n卡的问题
<gebjgd> banxi1988: 看来n卡垃圾啊
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我的 brightness 和 actual_brightness 都是 0
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..怎麼查看。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: /sys/class/backlight/
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§  cat /sys/class/backlight/
<CyrusYzGTt> cat: /sys/class/backlight/: 是一个目录
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 进去看内容
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 有三個目錄。。
<CyrusYzGTt> acpi_video0/     acpi_video1/     intel_backlight/
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我只有 intel_backlight 里面的 是0
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ .. 進去 intel_backlight  了，。看哪個？？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: brightness
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 4296
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 都是 4296
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我是 0
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ .. 額
<ROBOT1024> 好累呐
<gebjgd> 有用linphone的么
<gebjgd> 有人搞定linux上的usb转发么
<gebjgd> 日的
<ROBOT1024> usb转发？没听说过
<CyrusYzGTt> 『一休」<名>一夜。冀魯官話。河北玉田。清光緒十年<<玉田縣志>>:“一休，一夜也。休讀上聲，蓋‘宿’之訛。”
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我以前用過 gammu
<gebjgd> nm到现在都不支持bridge
<gebjgd> 垃圾
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，，這個也是我心中的 疙瘩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在xscreensaver也知道调用dm实现多用户le
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在xscreensaver也知道调用dm实现多用户登陆了
<jiero> btidge是啥？
<jiero> gebjgd:  i
<jiero> gebjgd: iGNome用
<jiero> gebjgd: 你没单反对吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额 果然 昨天她在在藏区 所以打不通电话 天朝真是厉害
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦，感觉这里几乎没有人有啊。没见到一个。问ee财主罢。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我的破P4想卖 $80都卖不出去啊。
<jiero> gebjgd: 干脆先散件卖卖，然后丢给二手商算了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你那机器接在大显示器上当电视看算了
<jiero> gebjgd: 太吵。
<gebjgd> jiero: 清理风扇
<jiero> gebjgd: 耗电又多，不想要了
<jiero> gebjgd: 不会清理。
<jiero> gebjgd: 风扇没问题
<jiero> gebjgd: 散热片里全是灰。不会搞。
<jiero> 然后电源风扇吵。
<jiero> 这个又不能拆
<gebjgd> jiero: 笔刷
<jiero> gebjgd: 额。太长了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: douban.fm的音质好差
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣FM - Beta (@ douban.fm)
<jiero> 4cm的特殊。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 60kbps
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 如果是 60kps，恐怕不用最好的codec根本不行。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还不如lastfm
<jiero> 也就opus 60kps 能强过128kps的名牌
<jiero> mp3
<jiero> gebjgd: 靠。。我放上日记本也有人买。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110829394855
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 2012 Pocket Diary week view, School Terms / Public Holidays in AU/NZ | eBay
<jiero> iGoogle: 有没有单反相机的神？
<gebjgd> jiero: 你那破机器 电源还是上置位的呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> gebjgd: 看到了？
<gebjgd> jiero: 新的才是下至位
<gebjgd> jiero: 正好我买的时候买的就是新的
<jiero> gebjgd: 2003年的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我看到有个offer，$20：直接自动回绝了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你在賣桌子啊？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用亲戚的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也看。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: lol
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他卖初夜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是lastfm给力
<alvin_rxg> 這應該沒人要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以他卖不出去
<banxi1988> 吃完饭回来了。。哈哈。
<jiero> gebjgd: alvin_rxg你们两个鬼
<banxi1988> 提示让我先查看主题，可是 /topic 又说我不是一个operator，求解。。
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg：谢谢你今天下午热情帮助哦。
<gebjgd> banxi1988: alvin_rxg 想要你的初夜
<alvin_rxg> :/
<banxi1988> ／
<banxi1988> ：／
<banxi1988> :/
<banxi1988> :/topic
<banxi1988> gebjgd:I'm a man,ai...
<jiero> banxi1988: 没关系
<jiero> banxi1988: alvin_rxg想要的时候
<banxi1988> jiero:重口味？
<gebjgd> banxi1988: alvin_rxg 男女通吃
<gebjgd> banxi1988: 不然他为什么那么热心呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 2年前没卖，那时卖能卖$110，现在就只能卖$60了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 初夜价都是这样的 年老色衰
<jiero> gebjgd: 用硬盘砸死你
<gebjgd> jiero: 来吧 我接着
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过那个SONY combo更重，很奇怪。
<jiero> gebjgd: 重的出奇
<jiero> gebjgd: 硬盘准备单独卖，可以卖$20。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 梦呢
<ofan_> 日终于出声了
<jiero> gebjgd: 没。就是真的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 耍阴险的，要$9邮费，实际是5.5
<gebjgd> ofan_: 奇怪了 我都没用过jack 直接就出声了 5台机器都出声
<ofan_> gebjgd: 没装jack
<ofan_> alsa
<jiero> ofan_: 你最近命运被催吗？去教堂洗礼吧
<gebjgd> ofan_: 直接pulseaudio
<gebjgd> ofan_: 问题少
<ofan_> jiero: 我弱智了，没加用户到audio组
<jiero> ofan_: 。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 根本不需要加
<ofan_> gebjgd: 需要加
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我这里很多台都没加
<ofan_> 否则只能root播放
<gebjgd> ofan_: 照样出声
<gebjgd> ofan_: 从来不用root
<gebjgd> ofan_: 台台出声
<ofan_> gebjgd: 你那是装上就加了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 怎么可能
<ofan_> gebjgd: 普通用户都要加audio组
<gebjgd> ofan_: groups
<gebjgd> kvm users
<jiero> gebjgd: 看这个。http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SEAGATE-BARRACUDA-7200-250Gb-3-5-IDE-HDD-Desktop-Hard-Drive-/110839174240?pt=AU_Components&hash=item19ce879460 我觉得我的250GB硬盘也能卖这个价格。
<kk> jiero,啥网址y SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200 250Gb 3.5" IDE HDD Desktop Hard Drive | eBay
<gebjgd> ofan_: 靠 命令错了
<CyrusYzGTt> ⺊
<CyrusYzGTt> ⺕⺕ ee EE
<CyrusYzGTt> ⺕⺕😁😂😃😄😅😇😆😈😉😊😋😌😍😎😏😐😒😓😔😖😞😝😜😚😘😠😡😢😣😥😨😩😪😫😭😰😲😳😵😶😷😸😹😺😻😼😾😿🙀
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 乱码
<Yong> 我这里能看到
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 這是 表情 字體。。
<Yong> CyrusYzGTt 发的是emoji？
<CyrusYzGTt> Yong§ 嗯嗯
<Freebuilder> jiero, 测试完毕
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 缺字哦
<Yong> 🌺🌸
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 不是乱码，是带码方框
<Yong> 应该又emoji for windows or linux.....
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 自己去找免費字體，記住是 協議裏 的 免費，不是其他人拿出來的
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ..那也是亂碼。。
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 什么字库有这些符号？
<Yong> 这些符号都是日本勇的
<Yong> 日本用的
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ..忘記了，，我下載了 mplus全部的開源字體，， 還有其他的
<gebjgd> ofan_: 果然
<gebjgd> ofan_: 知道为什么只有gnome下能用声卡了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 是我没加到audio组
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位ubuntu老提示更新32位adobe flash layer plugin i386 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366962 64位ubunut 11.10 不知从什么时候开始，更新管理器每次有更新时总有32位adobe flash layer plugin i386，安装了这个更新浏览器flash就不能用了，每次还得手动安装64位flashplayer，他奶好的，郁闷死人！ 这情况怎么解决？高 …
<jiero> Freebuilder: 额。意见。
<Yong> 安装这个
<Yong> ibus-table-emoji
<Freebuilder> jiero, 不懂这软件没，谈何意见！
<Freebuilder>  jiero 不懂这软件，谈何意见！
<jiero> Freebuilder: 恩。
<ofan_> gebjgd: linux的系统组建都应该搞得像systemd一样
<jiero> Freebuilder: 谢谢你的时间。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 有点问题，我已经贴图了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 不过字体突然难看了
<gebjgd> ofan_: slim
<ofan_> 用准圆好了很多
<gebjgd> ofan_: 不是 我是说我没改字体 就是从gdm到了slim
<ofan_> 某些国内网站字体太烂
<gebjgd> ofan_: 字体别扭了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我都不用dm
<byzantium> 谁用过EA
<byzantium> ???
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我习惯诶
<ofan_> 研究怎么搞systemd直接启动startx
<gebjgd> ofan_: 至少要有个slim吧
<ofan_> 没
<gebjgd> ofan_: 无法多用户
<byzantium> 谁给我介绍个
<gebjgd> 我草 换回gdm
<ofan_> 以前我都是在inittab里直接su -l -c 'startx....' ofan
<byzantium> ubuntu下的 画UML图的工具
<ofan_> byzantium: dia
<jiero> Freebuilder: 。。。似乎Ubuntu用就有问题，Fedora和Debian都没这个。。。
<byzantium> ofan_, 好的 我试试
<jiero> Freebuilder: 但是你也是Debian。。。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 字体真的一下就变得别扭了
<jiero> lol
<Freebuilder> 表情 http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f601/index.htm 原来是这些字体
<CyrusYzGTt> Yong§ 你還說對了，我用的是 日本那個開源的字體。。 mplus
<kk> Freebuilder,啥网址y Unicode Character 'GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES' (U+1F601)
<ofan_> zsh不能把变量张开直接执行？
<ofan_> 展开
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我以前用，但是更新真快。犯人
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我還用另一個的，等下我發地址上來，那個貌似對於學習文獻有用
<xsky> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ http://fonts.jp/hanazono/ 還有這個，，都是日本的
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Hanazono fonts
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚才学明白了gpg是个好东西。。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 舒服
<ofan_> ？
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你上btrfs了么
<ofan_> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> ofan_: 怕毛
<jiero> gebjgd: 关键是不够快
<gebjgd> jiero: 挺快啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 而且没法检查错误
<ofan_> 单分区300G，ext4
<jiero> gebjgd: 怎么评价都没看到比ext4快
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我这里都是btrfs
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。反正我是看了新闻
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我很早就用了，后来发现有问题就没再弄
<gebjgd> jiero: 反正我感觉差别不大
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我用了有一年多了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 有那么早？
<jiero> gebjgd: 本来就不大，不过直接默认ext4我就没改
<jiero> ofan_: 有了，去年我也用了
<ofan_> 貌似2.6.32才开始支持
<jiero> ofan_: ubuntu 10.10我就用来
<gebjgd> ofan_: 有
<gebjgd> ofan_: 去年年初
<ofan_> 那我就是前年用的..
<ofan_> 点阵小字体看这真犀利
 * jiero 感觉不好
<gebjgd> ofan_: 点阵垃圾 不好看
<ofan_> 你们不懂
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 6號？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 12p
<gebjgd> 12号用毛点阵
<jiero> gebjgd: 原谅ofan吧
<alvin_rxg> 我這 9號
<gebjgd> ofan_: 在蛋疼的日子里......
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/l7efV
<ofan_> 12pixel
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan_> 不是12号
<alvin_rxg> 有 8pt 的點陣嗎？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 有
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 中文
<ofan_> 9 pixel就看不清了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。卡看
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 英文沒必要點陣
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那么就用微米黑+autohint吧
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 9pt 吧…… 9pixel 當然不行的
<jiero> 9 pixel的是6pt？
<ofan_> 9pt貌似就是12pixel
<ofan_> 中文里最小的了
<jiero> 9pt 是 11pixel
<jiero> 不是吧。
<ofan_> 差不多
<ofan_> 没有11pixel的
<ofan_> 都是9px或者12px
<Freebuilder> ttf-mplus 这字体也太大了
<alvin_rxg> 求 8pt 的中文點陣…
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://wenq.org/?BitmapSong
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Wen Quan Yi - Open Source Chinese: BitmapSong
<jiero> 文泉驿点阵宋体nightly build
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 它 9pt, 10pt ...
<alvin_rxg> 该点阵字体包含五个屏幕常用字号(9pt-12pt)，逾21万汉字点阵
<jiero> al
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 看 3. 文泉驿点阵宋体nightly build (NB)下载
<ofan_> gebjgd: 你的休眠能不能用
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 让你看，你偏不，固执小孩
<ofan_> 要不要加resume=/dev/... 参数
<alvin_rxg> 不穩定
<Freebuilder> 中文 12px 已经是最小的点阵了
 * gebjgd 午饭
<gebjgd> ofan_: 管用
<jiero> Freebuilder: 都用hint，为啥不保留一个hint信息呢。
<jiero> 嗯嗯。
 * jiero 退出了
<gebjgd> mmfei: 妹妹菲
<mmfei> gebjgd:我的公的^^
<gebjgd> mmfei: 别瞎叫 谁是你的公的?
<mmfei> T.T
<mmfei> gebjgd:我是公的^^
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.typetester.org/
<gebjgd> mmfei: 很多人都这么说
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Typetester – Compare fonts for the screen
<mmfei> @.@
<CyrusYzGTt> http://type.method.ac/#'
<CyrusYzGTt> http://type.method.ac/#
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Kern Type, the kerning game
<lolkamea> .
<lolkamea> .
<txtmiku> 有热闹的中文频道吗？
<imtxc> txtmiku: 就这了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 近來貓叔跟我的maya去偷情了。。 嗚嗚。。。 戴綠帽了。。 幸好 已經離異了。。
<txtmiku> (´･_･`)
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: ofan_ gebjgd 点阵字体太小了看不清啊 干嘛要8tp呢
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 咋了？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国《图片报》结束在头版刊登裸女照片传统 ToT
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 忍者猫都可以作maya的叔叔了把
<gebjgd> imtxc: 9号
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: bild 我不看的…
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 你不知道 老少戀麼
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 我之前圖片裏的 9pt 呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是没裸体女人了
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 不好看
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 英文倒很漂亮
<lolkamea> gebjgd: 德国的vogue号称每期必露
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..無圖無真相
<imtxc> alvin_rxg:  你用的是文泉驿点阵nb?
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: amule下载速度怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ 不知道，，
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: ..wqy sharp
<adam8157> imtxc: 刚回来
<imtxc> adam8157: 哈 周末嘛
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 你多大屏幕？
<GNUdog> adam8157, 蛋～
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<imtxc> 唉 眼睛不行了 WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:antialias=True:pixelsize=15.8
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 15"
<GNUdog> adam8157, 最后还是回归 Debian 了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 迷途知返啊
<GNUdog> 就是很奇怪，为啥我的 xchat 两个 tray
<GNUdog> adam8157, 最后还不是 backport 的
<GNUdog> 要不然显卡都是问题
<adam8157> GNUdog: backport不错, stable太老, bug不少
<GNUdog> adam8157, 有 bug 自然都会去 backport patch 的吧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 主要还是 kernel 的问题
<GNUdog> 要不然真的不支持最新的 HD 系列显卡
<adam8157> GNUdog: 它这个backports 是backport新版本, 不是patch
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我说 stable 的肯定会 backport patch，修复 bug
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntuone网页版那个notes哪里去了? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366964 ubuntuone官网blog说他们把网页版的notes去掉了 原来的链接是https://one.ubuntu.com/notes//现在已经访问不了了 我想知道我里面原来存的数据去哪里找啊 ....... 统计信息: 发表于 由 aeee000 — 2012-03-11 20:26
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不一定, roylez 前些天multipath就一直panic, 然后我一看, rhel backport了, debian没有
<GNUdog> adam8157, 没人报的话，这也算正常现象吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有人报...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 变动大的, debian一般不接受
<GNUdog> adam8157, 那你就应该挺身而出，交 patch 啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那不行, 咱拿着rh的钱呢, 而且dd知道 就是不管而已
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: transmission bit torrent用过没
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你又不是 developer，自己业务兴趣爱好嘛
<GNUdog> 业余
<CyrusYzGTt> lolkamea§ trans那個用過下載AV..後來不用留作後備。。
<lolkamea> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<adam8157> GNUdog: kinect 出了 html5+js的sdk了 据说
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我毕设要跟这个东西较劲了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 所以跟你说
<GNUdog> adam8157, 回头看看去
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我导师是准备申请自然科学基金，我毕设做的是其中一个子项目
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啧啧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 啧你妹啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啧啧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 啧你妹啊
<imtxc> ...
<cnhezhong> 哈哈
<adam8157> bluezd: 来啧啧 GNUdog
<GNUdog> bluezd, 小伙，听说签了啊？
<bluezd> GNUdog: 恩 :-)
<GNUdog> bluezd, 恭喜恭喜
 * adam8157 我还是决定用google groups订阅新闻组了, slrn麻烦得很, 而且我更喜欢邮件的形式
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<GNUdog> adam8157, 啧啧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啧你妹啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 啧啧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啧你妹啊
 * adam8157 通体舒畅阿
<GNUdog> bluezd, 来啧啧 adam8157
<adam8157> ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 邮件会不会很多啊
<yall> .
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你真够无聊的
<adam8157> bluezd: 不会, 因为usenet用的人不多
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你这句话说对了
<adam8157> bluezd: 比如这个 https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/comp.lang.c
<GNUdog> 刚吃了东西，等会儿去洗澡去
<lolkamea> adam8157: usenet不是收费的吗
<adam8157> lolkamea: 有免费的, 而且可以用google groups嘛
<GNUdog> Receiving objects:   0% (994/2341478), 532.00 KiB | 14 KiB/s     ->> 这个速度要 clone 要明天了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥的?
<lolicon> GNUdog: 换网络……
<GNUdog> adam8157, git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<cnhezhong> 前天 看互联网历史 还讲到unix时代 arpanet时 提到usenet呢
<imtxc> GNUdog: 不错了  14k
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没有可以refreence的么
<GNUdog> lolicon, 联通都这样，没啥大差别
<imtxc> GNUdog: 我的网络这会也就只能irc了 浏览器都不用开
<lolicon> GNUdog: 你的电脑可以移动么……
<GNUdog> lolicon, 可以，然后呢？
 * GNUdog 算了，放弃。下周周末再说
<lolicon> GNUdog: 搬去网速快的地方……例如实验室……
<GNUdog> lolicon, 真的都一个样子
<cnhezhong> 谁给我个临时的linux帐号 让我学学远程控制啊
<GNUdog> cnhezhong, unix-center.net
<cnhezhong> linux主机的普通帐号  让我学习下
<alvin_rxg> Title: Unix-Center.Net » 开放源代码技术开放实验室 (@ unix-center.net)
<lonelyibex> hi
<kk> lonelyibex, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<cnhezhong> GNUdog: 谢谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezhong§ ssh自己的機子，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezhong§ ssh自己的機子，， 或者虛擬機也可以的，，
<cnhezhong> CyrusYzGTt: okey 又得知个方法 同样谢啦
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezhong§ ..
<bluezd> adam8157: 求解忧，求德刚相声～
<adam8157> bluezd: http://laohe.xiaozhan.org/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 老和小站,钢丝俱乐部,郭德纲相声全集，德云社相声大全,最新最全郭德纲相声段子
<hoxily> cnhezhong: unixcourse@unixcourse.cjb.net 密码：20110225
<GNUdog> 果然，阿里巴巴的网络好很多 Receiving objects:   0% (2764/2341478), 1.24 MiB | 205 KiB/s      cc lolicon adam8157
<hoxily> cnhezhong: HDU Unix实验室
<GNUdog> Receiving objects:   1% (40619/2341478), 14.93 MiB | 514 KiB/s
<adam8157> GNUdog: gmail 的filter 过滤sent么?
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 谢谢
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/l14726664.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y AKB48|性感妹纸萝莉天团_在线观看15个视频_土豆网 萝莉 日本 性感
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啊?
<lolicon> http://www.guokr.com/question/113586/ 麦克斯韦妖……
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 驚現蘿莉控回來了
<hoxily> cnhezhong: Linux ulhpsvr 2.6.32-38-server #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:26:59 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux  Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt, 球猫很萌的，乃们不要黑他
<hoxily> cnhezhong: 这上面有说明怎么连接，使用什么连接工具：http://unixcourse.cjb.net/
<kk> hoxily ⇪ ti: HDU Unix操作系统实验室
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 哦。開源狗。。
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt, 去死
<adam8157> GNUdog: 发给某个列表的邮件不能扔到那个label里?
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 。。啊米豆腐。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 会被扔到那个 lable 里，但是因为你回复过，随意会被放到 inbox 里的某 thread 里似乎
<GNUdog> s/随意/所以
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯?... 我搞搞看
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求解！关于语言支持的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366966 ubuntu在断网情况下安装好之后，语言支持里的所有语言包都要安装吗？貌似总共有200多种。还是默认的简体中文和英语就行，其他不用安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 仗剑一游 — 2012-03-11 20:59
<bluezd> GNUdog: 「梅西场均得分都比太空易高」 这个太搞了 。。。。。。
<GNUdog> bluezd, lol
<cnhezhong> hoxily: 非常感谢  在学习中
<cece> ffffffffffffff
<cece> ff
<cece> f
<cece> f
<cece> f
<cece> f
<cece> f
<kk> cece: .. ..
<yall> kk: 那人跑了。
<kk> yall, 什么是男人穿吗？  ㍭ 
<yall> .
<lonelyibex> 有没有玩过nfs server的
<lonelyibex> 遇到了一个问题
<lonelyibex> Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...
<lonelyibex> 在启动的时候到这里就停这里
<lonelyibex> 没反应了
<lonelyibex> 看了下脚本，对就的是在执行 exportfs -r 这个命令
<lonelyibex> 到这停了
<MeaCulpa2> 看dmesg, log之类
<lonelyibex> MeaCulpa2: /var/log/messages 里没看到nfs之类的
<MeaCulpa2> 那就不知了
<Like> hi
<kk> Like, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<lazy> 咦，可以中文啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: emma shapplin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你可以一听
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 长的也不错
<Like> =)
 * adam8157 求gmail端 给sent打inbox标签的方法
<Like> how are ubuntu there ??
<imtxc> adam8157: 帮顶。
<lolkamea> Like: me
<adam8157> imtxc: :)
<Like> ok thx for stay there so many year's i be back soon
 * Like me
 * adam8157 求gmail端 给sent打inbox标签的方法
<lonelyibex> MeaCulpa2: 汗，服务器出问题了。。
<lonelyibex> 硬盘读不动了。。
<lolkamea> adam8157: irssi怎么上下翻看记录
<adam8157> lolkamea: 上下翻页
<MeaCulpa2> PgUp/PgDn
<lolkamea> adam8157: 本上paup和pgdn和上下键绑一起了，不能使
<adam8157> lolkamea: ... 绑一起? fn的吧
 * adam8157 求gmail端 给sent打inbox标签的方法
 * adam8157 求gmail端 给sent打inbox标签的方法
 * adam8157 求gmail端 给sent打inbox标签的方法
<lolkamea> adam8157: 有fn
<soiamso> adam8157 filter ?
<adam8157> soiamso: 没找到方法
<gebjgd> lolkamea: fn + 上下键
<lolkamea> gebjgd: 嗯，行了
<byzantium> 呵呵 分享个网站  http://www.infoq.com/cn/
<kk> byzantium,啥网址y InfoQ: 促进软件开发领域知识与创新的传播
<byzantium> 对阿
<byzantium> kk
<byzantium> kk, 呵呵 看着不错
<adam8157> soiamso: 我想把邮件列表挨个放文件夹, 其它的放一个文件夹
<byzantium> 有人玩过Microsoft blend吗？？
<kk> byzantium, 顺便说一下，你不介意我问你一个私人问题吗？  ㍭ 
<soiamso> adam8157 filter 就可以了，搜索框。可以分类以前的，也可以顺便设置以后的入档规则
<byzantium> kk, 呵呵 不介意
<adam8157> soiamso: 我要求单个文件夹里包含发送和接收的呢?
<byzantium> 啥问题？
<soiamso> adam8157   or 逻辑。
<kk> byzantium, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍭ 
<soiamso> adam8157 more -> create filter
<byzantium> 你个猪头 什么意思？？
<byzantium>  ㍭ ？？？？
<byzantium> 我去  都是什么东东
<byzantium> ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<byzantium> 管理员  速度 把kk惩罚以下
<lolkamea> byzantium: 你发的是啥符号
<user8888> hello
 * Freebuilder 困觉！
<adam8157> soiamso: filter里就没有扔inbox的选项, 因为filter只处理inbox
<lolkamea> byzantium: 我这都显示不出来
<byzantium> lolkamea, 问kk这个猪头
<kk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<user8888> 这里有用opera的没？
<soiamso> adam8157 不是的
<lolkamea> user8888: ee
<user8888> 上次好像哪位说道，用opera，直接手动可以下载到视频的
<Freebuilder> 怎么这么多 21 点
<lolkamea> user8888: cfy
<Freebuilder> 我用 opera，怎么了
<byzantium> Freebuilder, 都是kk
<user8888> Freebuilder: 要下载个flv视频
<byzantium> 所有的21点都是kk
<Freebuilder> 下视频去 http://www.flvcd.com/
<kk> Freebuilder,啥网址y FLVCD - FLV视频/音乐专辑批量解析下载门户|硕鼠官网|FLV下载
<soiamso> adam8157 你要修改 search 的 location
<user8888> Freebuilder: 自动工具没法找到
<Freebuilder> ee 写过一个脚本，也是用这网站解析地址的，但不好用
<user8888> Freebuilder: 找不到视频
<bluezd> adam8157: 我反正把某个列表中的邮件 apply 到某个 label 然后 archive,在 INBOX 就不会出现这个列表的邮件，所有其他的就会在 INBOX 中了。
<user8888> http://economy.caixin.com/2012-02-28/100361504.html
<kk> user8888,啥网址y 世行行长佐利克：不能期望中国爆炸式改革_经济频道_财新网
<Freebuilder> user8888, 什么找不到视频？
<user8888> Freebuilder: 哪位帮忙，这么下载上面的网站上面的视频
<adam8157> bluezd: 我想把接受发送都在一个文件夹中处理 你的有么...
<bluezd> adam8157: 把 sent 也放到 INBOX 中 ？
<adam8157> bluezd: bingo
<adam8157> bluezd: 给各个列表的邮件也扔到各个列表里
<user8888> Freebuilder: 用你给的那个flvcd似乎没法下载那个网页中的视频吧？
<Freebuilder> user8888, http://119.134.252.3/4/k11.bokecc.com/flvs/276DD96A8F53A6BA/2012-02-28/9F678FF51A0CE5E8-1.flv?id=1os2_evvi
<kk> Freebuilder,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<user8888> Freebuilder: 也不行，似乎
<adam8157> soiamso: Filter searches containing "label:",  "in:", "is:", or stars criteria (i.e. "has:yellow-star") are not recommended as they will never match incoming mail.
<Freebuilder> 关键时刻，还得靠 flashgot！
<user8888> Freebuilder: flashgot能行吗？估计也不行
<Freebuilder> user8888, wget http://119.134.252.3/4/k11.bokecc.com/flvs/276DD96A8F53A6BA/2012-02-28/9F678FF51A0CE5E8-1.flv?id=1os2_evvi
<user8888> 我用firefox下面的工具，似乎也不行
<Freebuilder> user8888, 我都下下来了
<user8888> Freebuilder: 直接下载，我看看
<user8888> Freebuilder: 你怎么解析出来的？
<Freebuilder> user8888, flashgot
<user8888> 哦，这么好用
<user8888> Freebuilder: 是软件还是插件？
<Freebuilder> user8888, firefox 插件
<user8888> Freebuilder: 那个插件还有这个用处，我看看，多谢
<user8888> Freebuilder: 我一般是使用的dlownloadhelper的
<soiamso> adam8157只是讲给你知道 这个 in 不是 inbox吧
<adam8157> soiamso: 不是的, gmail的filter只处理incoming
<soiamso> adam8157 请看第二页，最下面部分
<felixonmars> OT一个, 求各位参与我发起的调查: 如果已经存在同类产品或其他获取同类信息的途径, 你是否会为更优秀的手机应用付费? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dG5JTUx3ZERoNkNEbGxxaFVqWHZqOWc6MQ
<kk> felixonmars ⇪ ti: 如果已经存在同类产品或其他获取同类信息的途径, 你是否会为更优秀的手机应用付费?
<soiamso> adam8157 免费的就没有什么怨言了，
<adam8157> soiamso: 现在能搜索到, 但是新进来的不会被处理...
<adam8157> soiamso: ^^
<soiamso> adam8157 你有买额外的储存空间？
<adam8157> soiamso: 没有
<soiamso> adam8157 以前新的也可以了，自动分档
<xdong2> 大家好
<andyhuzhill> 为什么ubuntu光盘里还保留debian 的图片 却没看到用过
<kk> xdong2, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<soiamso> adam8157 分档 就是 加 label 而已
<adam8157> soiamso: bluezd 我找到了一个方法, mutt 读 all mail 用limit search
<xdong2> ubuntu本来就是基于debian的。
<adam8157> soiamso: bluezd 于是会只显示匹配的... 相当于本地显示时的filter
<andyhuzhill> xdong2: 我知道ubuntu is based on debian  只是里面还保留一个pics 里面和debian的一样 不用这样來告诉我们他基于debian吧
<MeaCulpa2> 你们在讨论mutt?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 我在找一种适合我的邮件管理方法...
<MeaCulpa2> andyhuzhill: 说不定是专门有debian图片的包呢
<MeaCulpa2> andyhuzhill: 比如Gentoo里有一大把其他Distro的bootsplash theme
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: ... 哦，你以gmail为主么
<byzantium> 有懂Rss feed技术的吗？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 恩
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: imap还是imap2pop?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: imap
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: fetchmail用啥的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: offlineimap
<andyhuzhill> MeaCulpa2:我只是在ubuntu安装光盘目录下发现一个pics文件夹 内容和debian安装光盘目录下一样
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: o, pop党~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 我希望关于a列表的都在a文件夹下 关于b的都在b标签下, 其它的都在某个标签下
<soiamso> byzantium: rss 很多现成的库吧
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: procmail阿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 我还是想用imap啊
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 我就是imap+procmail
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: fetchmail 用imap协议，而不是offline imap
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: hah? how
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: ...等于没说
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 你要怎样？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 我想sync啊
<byzantium> soiamso, 有举例吗？？
<MeaCulpa2> 要sync, 直接mutt imap目录
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我是 getmail(SimpleIMAPSSLRetriever, delete = False) + procmail + mutt
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 速度烂的一塌糊涂
<soiamso> byzantium: google 之
<soiamso> byzantium: 也不知你用什么语言
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: imap sync 你在我国就算了
<byzantium> 想做个自动化方面的通知框架
<MaskRay> adam8157: limit search是什么？
<byzantium> 结合rss feed作用下
<adam8157> MaskRay: 只显示匹配的
<byzantium> C++ or  c#
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: mutt单线程的东西，根本不适合直接访问imap folder
<byzantium> or  python
<adam8157> MaskRay: 能删除么?
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 你换thunderbird吧
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: alpine也可
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 要sync,和mutt说bye-bye
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 不要. mutt重度依赖
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 那你就忘了sync
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: offlineimap可以sync
<MeaCulpa2> mutt是single thread
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 用不了procmail而已
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 哦，我不offline imap
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f17009475o1p0.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 苹果iPad商标侵权 - 唯冠8家债权银行：“IPAD商标是我们的” 120311 广东早晨 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<adam8157> MaskRay: 本地可以删除什么的么?
<soiamso> 吧苹果搞死人，要搞定9个人
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 我的理解，shit就是shit,就算我收下shit, 放在个铁盒子里立即扔掉，我家也被污染了。所以我不offlineimap,不要的邮件我不收
<MaskRay> adam8157: gmail端不删除。本地删除
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: gmail的filter就是用来把shit留在gmail server的
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 不论你再怎么procmail, 垃圾已经在你机器上了... 我受不了，所以我imap, google filter, 不sync
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: MaskRay soiamso 算了 我还是继续看All Mail吧
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 恕我直言mutt除了操作爽点，其他烂的很
<bluezd> adam8157: mutt offlineimap 默认会把 gmail 上的所有 label 都下载到本地，但可以通过配置 offlineimap 只下载自己关心的label 对吧？
<adam8157> bluezd: 对 看我配置
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 对用户来说 要的就是操作爽
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 不如看看vimperator那帮人做得thunderbird插件~~
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: mutator
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 不要
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: mutator 的开发力度不够，应为那些有需求的人还在mutt...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: sigh 没有完美的解决方案阿
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 没有，本来就是立足于过时的解决方案
<bluezd> adam8157: 我用的是这个 folderfilter = lambda foldername: foldername not in [ ...... ]
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: offlineimap也可以只收邮件头的对把
<adam8157> bluezd: 我还是不能分label啊... sigh
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 不行
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 那去死吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 只是可以sync而已
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 我的gmail all mail一次session 可以超过一天
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 我的gmail每天7k mail
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: ...
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: gmail就是用来广收的
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 你这种是under use gmail了
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 要是收全文，我一天也跑不完一轮fetchmail
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 过时的东西就是过时了，随他去吧
<MeaCulpa2> google的资源就是要用足
<MeaCulpa2> 何必劳烦自己机器的cpu和存储
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 新邮件可以靠atom feed
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 根本不用mutt
 * adam8157 我再痛苦的思索思索吧
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom
<MeaCulpa2> atom feed最适合inbox党
<MeaCulpa2> 每个label应该也有自己的feed
<MeaCulpa2> 然后起子进程跑curl即可
<MeaCulpa2> 何必mutt个挫货
 * adam8157 其实, 只要mutt能用hook改bcc就万事大吉了
<MeaCulpa2> 那应该可以吧，你研究研究~~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: bluezd GNUdog 真心觉得gmail的filter有些地方比zimbia差些
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: filter本来就不怎样
<GNUdog> adam8157, zimbra 太慢，不用
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 但是能把垃圾留在google而不是我电脑，何乐而不为
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 可惜, mutt的hook不能改bcc
<MeaCulpa2> 可以改raw么？
<MeaCulpa2> zimbia是啥...
<void1> 难道都在自己家里用zimbra的吗...
<MeaCulpa2> zimbia是email服务商？
<MeaCulpa2> 擦，zimbra...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 讀音不好
<MaskRay> adam8157: bcc?
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: google是给大众用的
<adam8157> MaskRay: 嗯 bcc到某个label
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: google 不照顾geek, 那界面，vimperator要哭死
<MeaCulpa2> 本地mv了算了...
<MeaCulpa2> hmm 那就要maildir了，不妥，慢死
 * MeaCulpa2 要是thunderbird不是那么慢... slrn和mutt都不需要了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 要求高么 慢么
<MaskRay> adam8157: sent mail 如何放在 INBOX 防止打断 thread
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 我这里挺快的
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我这么纠结就是想实现这个 我现在是开all mail的
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 耗资源
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 thunderbird在吾這不慢，，反而有時刪除錯郵件感覺很快
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa2: 还行了
<MeaCulpa2> CyrusYzGTt: thunderbird动作比mutt快得多，只是耗点资源，UI不够舒服
<MeaCulpa2> gebjgd: 主要还是键盘党用起来不舒服
 * MeaCulpa2 就等Mutator成熟了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa2§ 我覺得佔用不大， 起碼最高不超過 600MB
<byzantium> sleep
 * MeaCulpa2 切ET去
<adam8157> MaskRay: MeaCulpa2 貌似folder-hook可以!
<adam8157> send 和send2的hook不行
 * adam8157 我需要去洗个澡, 回来再实验
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 慢慢搞，遥祝
<MeaCulpa2> 擦服务器满了
<MaskRay> adam8157: zimbia 是什么？
<MeaCulpa2> MaskRay: 他们typo了
<MeaCulpa2> Zimbra
<adam8157> MaskRay: vmware家里出的邮件系统 我们在用
<MeaCulpa2> vmware?
<MeaCulpa2> vmware 收购的还是自家的...
<MeaCulpa2> vmware有这个技术?
<MeaCulpa2> 哦收购的
<void1> MeaCulpa: 收购的，本来应该是社区软件
<void1> vmware最近很强势，觉得
<MeaCulpa2> vmware有钱了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你可以在你发出去的邮件里加上bcc: you-address 这样就会收回来而不会打断thread了
<void1> vmware的产品真的都不错...
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 没觉得
<void1> adam8157: 是用在公司内部的邮件系统吗？
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 不过VMWare的确是18M的终极敌人
<void1> 可怜的hp呢
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么配置？
<MeaCulpa2> void1: hp纯服务，啥来钱弄啥
<adam8157> MaskRay: my_hdr bcc: your-address
<MeaCulpa2> void1: VMWare是客户购买强劲的Intel服务器的唯一理由
<void1> MeaCulpa: 不然买什么？
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 没有 VMWare，那好几个U的Intel买了也没用
<MeaCulpa2> void1: POWER...
<void1> ...
<void1> 便宜很多？
<MeaCulpa2> void1: Intel作高性能PC CPU以前缺乏理由，有了VMWare, 用户才会往高端x86 cpu里投入
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 不是钱的问题
<void1> 那是什么问题
<MeaCulpa2> void1: Intel自己没好好作虚拟化，所以，Intel高性能芯片负载一直很低
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 有了VMWare，很多客户终于可以用足Intel
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 高性能x86  也就有了企业市场
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 更换图标集后，“图片、音乐”等文件夹显示不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366977 从gnome-look网站下载了oxymentary图标集，在主题中更换该图标集后，其他一切正常，但是“图片、音乐”等主目录下的文件夹只显示为普通文件夹图标，未显示为配套的专有图标，不知为何？请各位帮忙看看。 统计信 …
<void1> MeaCulpa: 这有什么关系...买一样东西又未必要用尽所有潜力
<MeaCulpa2> void1: $$$
<void1> <MeaCulpa2> void1: 不是钱的问题
<void1> 所以问是不是power比intel便宜很多...
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 负载利用率高了，客户买单个高性能cpu才有理由，否则还不如集群了
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 不是，power贵很多
<void1> 那为什么用power
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 但是以前POWER的单位负载的$要低于Intel
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: MaskRay 找到解决方法了 内牛满面
<MeaCulpa2> VMWare之前，POWER的单位负载的$$$要远低于Intel
<MeaCulpa2> 有了VMWare, 两者开始接近了
<void1> 恩...原来是这样
<MeaCulpa2> void1: POWER贵，但是可以掰开很多用
<void1> 掰开很多用 是指？
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 以前Intel自己没好好作虚拟化，拜不开
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 从硬件分区到hypervisor
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 比如POWER的hypervisor的粒度是1/4个core
<MaskRay> adam8157: 如何存在 List-* 字段再设置 my_hdr bcc   怎么弄
<MaskRay> s/如何/如果/
<adam8157> MaskRay: 啥list-* ?
<void1> 有意思 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> 神奇，，gfw抽風了，， 我這裏能夠 直接查看各種 gdoc
<adam8157> MaskRay: send2-hook可以设置匹配然后弄bcc
<adam8157> MaskRay: 当然了 你得给~A一个空的Bcc
<MeaCulpa2> void1: 以前Intel作贵的芯片主板，销路不好。 现在那些x86大家伙多了,好卖，利润高, 装ESX Server
<void1> 是啊
<MeaCulpa2> 都是vmware的功劳
<MeaCulpa2> 以前谁会买4U以上的x86... 比小型机还庞大
<MaskRay> adam8157: 和 thread 无关的不设置 bcc；和 thread 有关的设置 bcc
<adam8157> MaskRay: 匹配有in-reply-to头的? 用send2, send不行
<MaskRay> adam8157: 为什么 send-hook 不行。。
<adam8157> MaskRay:   my_hdr commands which modify recipient headers, or the message's
<adam8157> |  subject, don't have any effect on the current message when executed
<adam8157> |  from a send-hook.
<adam8157> MaskRay: 简单说 send-hook在设置头之前
<MaskRay> adam8157: 明白。那么规则怎么写？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 第一行先设置一般情况 send2-hook ~A my_hdr Bcc:
<MaskRay> adam8157: send2-hook "~x ." "my_hdr bcc: $imap_user"   失败了
<adam8157> MaskRay: -x是啥
<MaskRay> adam8157: ~x EXPR messages which contain EXPR in the "References" or "In-Reply-To" field
<adam8157> MaskRay: o
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你可以发一封试试 应该成功了 send2 看不到的 因为在你发送的时候起作用  另外不知道可不可以用变量
<ljf> 谁使用过 aer_inject 模块？我这里使用 aer-inject-0.1 进行pcie总线故障注入，觉得不应该有问题，可是还没弄成功，找不到问题出在哪里。谁研究过？谁研究过？
<adam8157> MaskRay: http://www.mutt.org/doc/devel/manual.html#reply-hook 好像我说的不对
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: The Mutt E-Mail Client
<adam8157> MaskRay: send2 应该可以看到的 你重启mutt没?
<MaskRay> adam8157: send2-hook "~x ." my_hdr Bcc: $imap_user  失败了。新邮件也 bcc 了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 就是说bcc起作用了
<adam8157> ?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 为啥不给新邮件bcc? 别人还回复你呢
<MaskRay> adam8157: 算了，所有邮件都 Bcc: …… +Sent 里也放一份
<adam8157> MaskRay: :)
<fans> 下载文件事出提示fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly，求指点。。。
<lolicon> fans: 字面意思
<Like> chung
<Like> common
<Like> see that video https://www.facebook.com/pages/Danile/316744128359268
<kk> Like,啥网址y Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<Like> thx for stay over there stand by
<adam8157> MaskRay: gmail标签文件夹前有[gmail]/么
<adam8157> MaskRay: 没有 试验出来了
 * kk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么样长的如何?
<alvin_rxg> 什麽？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: emma shapplin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道无线网络老断是什么原因了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要么 我下了全套
 * ofan yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kk>  06:16
<Pip> yep
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-04
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 戴尔笔记本，raid0，ati双卡，在VB中安装无法进入桌面，附图，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402040 dell的alienware笔记本，硬件如下 i7 8gb ram raid0 enabled ATI CF 在VB中分出20gb硬盘 分出2gb内存 安装成功，但是重启时卡在（please remove the installation media...blah blahblah …
<kingbo> 早
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04镜像中capser目录下的vmlinuz 怎么成立vmlinuz.efi ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402046 ubuntu 12.04镜像中capser目录下的vmlinuz 怎么成立vmlinuz.efi ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 AF_kylin — 2013-03-04 9:26
<cfy> kk: test
<kk> cfy, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<airead> 早上
<gundam_> kk 早上好～
<gundam_> kk, 我是刚大木阿～
<sjd_zeus> gewei
<sjd_zeus> 早上好,各位
<sjd_zeus> 咋没人说话呢
<qiao> morning ~
<knownbad> Morning.
<MeaCulpa> 早
<mengfei> 都快中午了，已经在煮饭了，……
<cfy> kk: test
<kk> cfy, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<mengfei> kk挂了？
 * cherrot .
<\cx> iGoogle: 在?
<\cx> iGoogle: 你还要无线耳机不?
<\cx> iGoogle: http://www.360buy.com/product/600421.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<kk> \cx ⇪ ti: 【AKGK912】AKG K912 室内无线耳机 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<cherrot> 谁有python写的irc bot?
<\cx> iGoogle: 底座充电, 电视连接底座就可以, 耳机上可以调节声音, 无线距离20米左右
<\cx> cherrot: 用ii, 什么语言都可以写bot.
<cherrot> \cx, ii?
<\cx> cherrot: MeaCulpa 之前推荐的.
<cherrot> \cx, 我瞅瞅  发现irc协议好繁琐
<\cx> cherrot: ii让一切变得简单
<cherrot> \cx, 链接有否？
<\cx> cherrot: 懒得找... 你自己google吧...
<\cx> cherrot: http://tools.suckless.org/ii/
<cherrot> \cx, 有更精确的定语么 不想在一堆world war II 里筛选。。。
<kk> \cx ⇪ t: ii | suckless.org tools
<\cx> cherrot: 搜索关键字:  ii irc
<\cx> cherrot: 就能过滤掉不是irc相关的东西了..
<cherrot> \cx, thx
 * gfrog 壕基蛋真是大土豪啊！！！
<\cx> cherrot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ii_%28IRC_client%29
<kk> \cx ⇪ t: ii (IRC client) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<\cx> gfrog: ? 蛋蛋怎么了?
<gfrog> \cx: 他是壕
<cherrot> gfrog, 他买婚纱了？
<\cx> gfrog: 他不是一直都是嘛... 他干啥豪事了又?
<gfrog> cherrot: 婚纱？ 他要婚了？
<gfrog> cherrot: 矮油，hamo该伤心了
<gfrog> \cx: 总之就是大土豪。
<cherrot> gfrog, 说的就是给hamo
<\cx> gfrog: 为啥 adam结婚, hamo要伤心? 你怎么就知道不是和 hamo结婚?
<gfrog> cherrot: 莫八卦
<gfrog> \cx: 哦，原来是这样
 * \cx 我只是想说: 一切皆有可能...
<\cx> iGoogle: ...
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<MeaCulpa> \cx: ?
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: ?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • compiz 出现问题，菜鸟不是很懂，请大神们帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402049 我的是ubuntu12.04 32位，进入系统后时不时会弹出compiz错误，然后要重启。 Code: binhong@binhong-pc:~$ unity --reset WARNING: Unity currently default profile, so switching to metacity while resetting the values Che …
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 我曾有个py irc小秘的
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 没, 给 cherrot 推荐你上次说的那个 ii
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 我瞅瞅～
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: http://code.google.com/p/madcow/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: madcow - Another IRC bot - Google Project Hosting
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 我记得多年前基于这个做得
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, thx :)
<MeaCulpa> 干啥要py~
<MeaCulpa> 现在咋又流行作bot了...此风...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 潮流隔几年之后又会重来一次
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 说明又有大批靠谱新人加入irc了
<huntxu> gfrog: 我是靠譜新人
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<imtxc> gfrog: 哎呀
<imtxc> gfrog: 又有啥新闻了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 刚看log 阿当结婚了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 我啥也不知道
<gfrog> imtxc: 只知道他是土豪。
<imtxc> gfrog: o…… 那我看到婚纱什么的
<gfrog> imtxc: 八卦你要问 \cx cherrot
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 算了 不八卦了
<tryit> 带有GNU扩展特性的c程序如何编译?
 * cherrot 莫八卦 默默祝福就好了
<imtxc> ...
 * gfrog 祝福
 * gfrog 默默
<imtxc> 到底什么情况么
 * gfrog 擦，流鼻血了。
 * imtxc 默默
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sjd_zeus> ²»´íѽ
<kk> sjd_zeus say: 不错呀 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<sjd_zeus> 怎么没人说话呢
 * sjd_zeus .........
<\cx> tryit: 直接就能编译吧
<sjd> .....
<\cx> tryit: 刚试了一下,  __attribute__((fastcall)) void test(int a, int b, int c)   直接就能编译通过, 看反汇编, 确实起作用了.
<sjd> 怎么突然冒出这么一句
<\cx> tryit: 你用啥扩展了? 应该都是能直接编译的吧.
<tryit> \cx, 不行
<\cx> tryit: 你用啥扩展了?
<tryit> \cx, ../include/unp.h:62:1: error: unknown type name ‘sighandler_t’
<tryit> \cx, The name `sighandler_t' for this data type is a GNU extension.
<tryit> \cx, -- Function: sighandler_t signal (int SIGNUM, sighandler_t ACTION)
<\cx> tryit: 哦? 试试看 -std=gnu90  ?
<tryit> \cx, 算了，我用了个typedef解决了，谢了
<\cx> tryit: :-)
<iIlL10Oo> signal.h
<ubuntu518> ?
<ubuntu518> ?
 * kevinstar 怎么计算python 程序的执行 速度？
 * kevinstar 我在解释器中写了两个算法，想计算哪个更好，怎么做？
 * kevinstar 有人没？
<GUNDAM1> :-D你看我行不
<IronWard> 有人用过 比特币 吗
<GUDNAM> IronWard: 比特慧星？
<tryit> kevinstar, python 的库中有测量的工具
<tryit> kevinstar, 看看手册
<IronWard> 断了……
<IronWard> 有人用过比特币吗
<\rs> kevinstar: timeit
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装都装不上 你让我怎么用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402052 3.2Ghz+1TB+4G DDR3+GTX460装个ubuntu12.10 x64 装了4个小时 每次到填写用户名 创建密码的地方就卡死 要么就是安装的时候鼠标键盘（ps2）没反应 英伟达的傻逼驱动问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kawaiiushio — 2013 …
<MeaCulpa> https://openmw.org/faq/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: OpenMW, Open source Elderscrolls III: Morrowind reimplementation, Morrowind remake, Morrowind remade,
<MeaCulpa> 牛，基于OGRE的老滚III
<palomino|working> O_o
<fivesheep> palomino|working: linuxfire服务器挂了?
<palomino|working> 没有吧
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: LinuxFire早就没了吧？
<palomino|working> 还在啊
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 大半年前就没了
<MeaCulpa> 阿？
<MeaCulpa> 复活了？
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> irc可是一直在
<iIlL10Oo> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redis
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: Redis - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 12:44 [linuxfire] -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.linuxfire.com.cn [205.164.24.44] port 6668
<alvin_rxg> Title: 便民导航-linuxfire.com.cn (@ linuxfire.com.cn)
<MeaCulpa> 12:44 [linuxfire] -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.linuxfire.com.cn port 6668 [Connection refused]
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 难道是6668的ssl 的没了？
<palomino|working> 不知。。我一直用6669
<palomino|working> 哦不对
<palomino|working> 6697
<MeaCulpa> 6697...
<MeaCulpa> ssl or not?
<palomino|working> - | 6668  | +7001 | UTF-8        |
<palomino|working> 你用+7001吧
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 擦，怎么老变
<MeaCulpa> ssl么
<palomino|working> 对
<MeaCulpa> 破irssi配置文件在内存里
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 不对，refused
<palomino|working> 可以啊 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 域名是啥，我7001也不对
<palomino|working> 试试irc1.ourirc.com MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> irc.linuxfire.com.cn
<MeaCulpa> ...
<palomino|working> 两组irc server连起来了 MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> linuxfire和tlf MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 我一般都用ourirc这个域名
<cherrot> cfy, 错别字啊亲
<FcsFxs> 早上好
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.10 Qt 程序中文字体杂点/花屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402057 基于 Qt 的程序中的汉字，总是出现一些杂点，如图 Qt-blur.png 这该如何解决？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 phdwang — 2013-03-04 12:56
<FcsFxs> 木有人在
<GUNDAM> 有吖～
<oneju> 现在很安静
<maplebeats> 上课去～
<gebjgd> ofan: walmart的烤鸡还不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 能吃
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: Walmart便宜
<MeaCulpa> 烤鸡更是便宜
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 和publix一样的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 因为publix关门太早
<MeaCulpa> Walmart似乎在有的州口碑很不好
<MeaCulpa> 也可能是我去的地方那些人爱装b不去
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 什么地方?
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我上次去的德州Austin, Walmart就几乎没人去
<MeaCulpa> 偶尔看到点，都是些邋遢的。
<MeaCulpa> 但是我到Arizona, 那里的去的人倒是不少
<MeaCulpa> 也许Austin小资多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不去walmart去哪儿啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我们这里没有austin
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 吃的有啥HEB, 大批量有COSTCO
<cfy> cherrot: 哪里有错别字？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 有孩子的去costco挺合算，walmart也搞了一个类似costco的会员制批发店
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 有一点我知道，中国的Walmart不能去，问题多多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 在德国  向来去aldi
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 最便宜的店
<MeaCulpa> Walmart在我国相当烂...
<MeaCulpa> 坑蒙拐骗假货多
<MeaCulpa> 而且一走进去就一眼乱七八糟
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 我平时都去target，附近也没walmart
<MeaCulpa> 美帝的应该至少要守法
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，菜鸟装Grub挂在WIN8Loader上面结果。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402060 结果每次开机先启动Grub，求卸载Grub然后重新调试的方法。。。。求各位大神仔细讲。我是小白神马也不懂的说。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 我是小白别打脸 — 2013-03-04 14:08
<freeflying> piggybox: 高端啊
<cfy> cherrot: 不在了？
 * cherrot 早睡早起 方能养生～
<cfy> hehe
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 同意walmart一眼亂七八糟。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 呱呱
<cfy> XwinX_: hi
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: huntxu 真心比国产超市强啊。 例如华联
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 官方能出个图文教学吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402063 网上搜索到 各种奇葩方法都有 统计信息: 发表于 由 kawaiiushio — 2013-03-04 14:16
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: huntxu 还有某法国品牌超市
<huntxu> gfrog: 國產有超時？
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 法國品牌在廣州還是不錯的，帝都的沒去過
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，一塌糊涂
<gfrog> huntxu: 去一次恶心一次啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 帝度中关村那个也一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 魔都的也不堪入目
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 太入乡随俗了一些，整个一个大菜市场。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 也不是，美国人法国人本来就是世界两大脑残
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 然后他们来了世界上最大的脑残国开市场， 于是脑残们2win了。
<MeaCulpa> haha
<MeaCulpa> 这两家诚信也有点问题，常卖烂货
<MeaCulpa> 暴光很多次了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 麦德龙你有卡不
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 有
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 魔都的麦得龙现在貌似提供打印的临时卡，不过你问别人借一张即可
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 帝都的Metro似乎没卡的走员工通道，也无所谓
<gebjgd> @wenyunchao: 据传，有在中国开展业务的国际快递公司接到通知，中国海关已经不接受奶粉清关，海外代购此路不通。待证实。这就是屁民的下场。<--真的假的
<huntxu> gfrog: tc熟悉不？
<gfrog> huntxu: 哪个tc？
<gfrog> huntxu: turbo c? total commander?
<huntxu> gfrog: traffic control那個
<gfrog> huntxu: 不太熟
<huntxu> gfrog: = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 只看过几篇笔记。
<huntxu> gfrog: tc filter add xxx protocol ip u32 match u8 0 0 為毛能匹配到icmp =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个好高端。。。 不过看起来是匹配所有的ip包了？
<huntxu> gfrog: 是啊，但為什麽匹配到icmp =.=
<sjd_zeus> 靠，这里怎么沦落到没人讨论ubuntu的问题了
<gfrog> huntxu: icmp也是ip啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧，我短路了。。。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 怎么才能搬到卡呢
<gfrog> huntxu: @_@
<sjd_zeus> 麦德龙以公司的名义就可以办卡
<gfrog> freeflying: MeaCulpa co-ask
<gebjgd> huntxu: 基础知识不牢固  温习rfc去
<huntxu> gebjgd: TAT 這不怪我啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 以前要营业执照复印件
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 现在不知道
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这个我们都知道啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你是咋办到的呢
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我擦，随便找个人给你个件不就行了呢
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我舅舅当年开了个公司
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我用的是他的...他都过世了...
<sjd_zeus> 好像麦德龙每年有一天可以办理个人卡的
<sjd_zeus> 其实办不办一个样，卖场多了去了，为嘛非得去麦德龙呢
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.211.FxG0h1&id=15411899474
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ 麦德龙会员卡 【正品、官网可用、全国通用】 2013最新实体卡包邮-淘宝网
<freeflying> 万能的淘宝啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 大淘宝威武
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<huntxu> 包郵
<gebjgd> 淘宝太牛逼了
<sjd_zeus> 我有一个麦德龙的卡，很少去，离家忒远了
<sjd_zeus> 淘宝啥都有呀
<sjd_zeus> 有卖军火的吗
<tryit> 有人折腾Makefile吗？
<freeflying> sjd_zeus: 你的送我吧
<huntxu> 還能指定公司，太牛了
<sjd_zeus> 我偶尔会用到
<huntxu> 我怎麽覺得這個淘寶店是metro公司自己開來忽悠錢的。。。
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢里面的大包榨菜，o(∩_∩)o 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 还有那大包的沙琪玛，能吃好多天
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 麦得龙东西不错，量大，买起来方便
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 还有就是停车方便...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 还敢吃国内的东西呢
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 老婆在亚超买个画眉  去年11越底买的  她都快吃完了 发现生产日期是去年12月31日
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 亚超是啥
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我们开车要一个小时
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 105公里 亚洲超市
<IronWard> 11月吃到现在？
<gebjgd> IronWard: 早就扔了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 等等
<gebjgd> roylez: 扎西得乐
<gebjgd> roylez: 渣席得乐
<gebjgd> 话说有什么屏保能显示时钟的
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国基佬
<gebjgd> roylez: 话说有什么屏保能显示时钟的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: date
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: .....
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 能给个直接时钟的 analog的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 正在编译xscreen-saver-clock-patch
<MeaCulpa> analog...不知道了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 最好还有多时差的
<gebjgd> 这么实用的功能竟然煤油
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 【图说天朝】除了屁民 大家都笑了
<gebjgd> 新近公布的《国务院办公厅关于继续做好房地产市场调控工作的通知》明确提出“依法严格按转让所得的20%计征个人所得税”等细化措施。受此影响，3月3日，沪上众多二手房交易者急于在政策正式执行前尽快完成交易，多个房地产交易中心人头攒动，很多窗口前都排起长长的队伍。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: while true; do print -n "\e[s\e[0;$((COLUMNS-27))H$(date)\e[u"; sleep 1; done &
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 谢谢哈
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 多时差...
<tryit> 写好了一个通用的Makefile文件，:-)   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/176855
<kk> tryit ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<gebjgd> 参加两会的有美国人，德国人，英国人，澳大利亚人，日本人，加拿大人，还有中国人......，明白了吧，为什么“世界人民大团结万岁”这句话死活都要挂在城楼上了。
 * cherrot 我司开始挖T2.3 T3淫才。。。有意者私聊。。
<tryit> iGoogle, :-)
<\rs> cherrot: T2 T3 是什麼？
<cherrot> \rs, 职级评定之类的东西
<iGoogle> tryit: *
<tryit> iGoogle, 下午把那个Makefile又改了下整理了一下，:)
<tryit> iGoogle, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/176855
<iGoogle> tryit: 复杂啊。我喜欢清爽的。
<tryit> iGoogle, 这是通用的，才写得比较复杂
<iGoogle> 我的，现在刚好一屏，tty
<iGoogle> 不会通用吧。你像我哪要求，之前没人提出过。
<iGoogle> 说不定，哪天又来一个，提一个更复杂的要求
<iGoogle> 如果真通用了。可以进源，以后当前目录不需要Makefile，也可以make了。 :D
<airead> cherrot, T2 T3 是什么级别的
<tryit> iGoogle, http://imagebin.org/248890 我用emacs折腾起来也挺清爽的
<kk> tryit ⇪ ti: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<sjd_zeus> 有免费的ssh代理吗
<tryit> iGoogle, s/折腾/折叠/
<cherrot> airead, T2是工程师  T3是高级工程师（大概5年左右）  大概这样吧  我还以为都这样算呢 难道就我司这样？
<iGoogle> tryit: 你那extra_include啥的。分h文件出来不。
<iGoogle> 我还想分h出来，到inc/
<tryit> iGoogle, 可以的
<airead> cherrot, 工作年限是第一重点考虑的因子？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下，为什么会无法自动挂载移动硬盘呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402067 各位，小弟的系统最近出现了无法自动挂载硬盘的问题。不仅仅是移动硬盘，电脑硬盘中非ubuntu的分区也全部不会自动挂载。 好在这些硬盘在/dev文件夹中都能看到，fdisk -l也显示 …
<iGoogle> extra_include_path +=inc/ 这样？
<cherrot> airead, 我了解的是这样 T1~T6, 没级分3个级别，T1到T3都是半年一次考核。基本上就能算出来对应的关系了
<cherrot> airead, 只要技术在就好了
 * cherrot 有意者发简历
<tryit> iGoogle, 我还在测试，:-)，完了告诉你，
<iGoogle> 5年就高工？
<iGoogle> tryit: 哦。好的
<tryit> iGoogle, 就是你要的这种效果
<iGoogle> 测试好了？
<airead> cherrot, 深圳么
<cherrot> airead, 北京
<iGoogle> tryit: 不过也有些麻烦。如果h出去了。编辑的时候，要打开，还要换目录。
<tryit> iGoogle, 啥意思
<iGoogle> 通常，我f3打开文件啊。要开h的时候，还要切换到../inc嘛
<iGoogle> 有些不方便
<iGoogle> 还是放一起算了。c和h
<iGoogle> 可以直接include ""
 * iGoogle 求4个定时器的avr小芯片
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/11/27/hamburger-machine.html
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 全自动汉堡机诞生
<roylez> cherrot: 什么叫做T2.3 T3.0？
<iGoogle> 求乐乐的新女友玉照
<gebjgd> roylez: 你又搞上了?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 貌似不比汉堡王做的差
<roylez> gebjgd: 你妹子
<gebjgd> roylez: 我没有妹子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还看不出...
<hunt_O> roylez: 神說你有新女友了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这种样子的汉堡，在麦记只有广告上才能看见，而且模特都不敢咬的
<roylez> hunt_O: 他才有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 麦记都是忽悠
<iGoogle> roylez: 你的潜女友，公布下吧。我们祝贺下。
<roylez> iGoogle: 潜你妹...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> iGoogle: 还没下班？
<tryit> iGoogle, 调试好了
<MasterKong> #join #mcu
<tryit> iGoogle, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/176886
<kk> tryit ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<MasterKong> 有单片机群吗
<tryit> iGoogle, 如果要包含某个include文件的话，只需要写上 "CFLAGS += -I./subdir"
<tryit> iGoogle, 文件夹
<iGoogle> == 有事情。晚上说。
<cfy> \cx`: .....
<cfy> \cx`: 额，emacs 24.3又跳了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 作者跳楼？
<cfy> roylez: 席席，好久不见
<tryit> cfy, 24.2用得挺好的啊
<cfy> tryit: 24.3好像有好多新特性，看上去还不错
<tryit> cfy, 其实我刚才刚看了下version，一般不注意……每次emerge就不管了
<XwinX_> cfy:
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，我的ubuntu无法挂载分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402073 刚装ubuntu ，却打不开windows分区。 不知道能否提供一个适合我的命令。 我看过那种先查看UUID再挂载分区的帖子，但是怎么操作都不成功。 我是新手，希望大家多照顾一下 jietu.png 在线求助 统计信息: …
<cfy> tryit: ...
<cfy> tryit: linuxtoy.org上有介绍，可以去看看
<alvin_rxg> Title: LinuxTOY (@ linuxtoy.org)
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 耳机有杂音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402076 具体情况如下： 前面板插耳机有杂音，把耳机插到后面板没有杂音了。 其实在windows下也有这个问题，但是可以在声音设置里面的录音设置里面调几个选项就可以了。这个调的目的是有一些设备不应该输出声音，但 …
<kevinstar> 牙齿痛怎么办？我好像过了发牙的年纪了
<icesword> 哈喽
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 不是长智齿，那就是长蛀牙了
<icesword> 什么
<nopcall> 买了两本linux 内核书 看了一本大概1/3 感觉没有头绪啊。。。有没有内核开发的前辈指导下 如何入门
<icesword> 话说成都向来人才倍出啊
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 同问
<icesword> 又出了个猛女
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 猛女？？？
<icesword> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 谁啊
<soiamso> nopcall: 没有经验，这个情况估计，总论没有看好，就去看细节了
<icesword> http://m.baidu.com/from=2001m/bd_page_type=1/ssid=0/uid=FCC557C4F8F4842C53ACA83BB4214183/pu=usm%402%2Csz%401330_640%2Cta%40big__5.0_1_8.8/w=0_10_%E9%97%B9%E5%B8%82%E5%BC%BA%E5%A5%B8%E8%BF%87%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B7/t=wap/l=0/tc?ref=www_touch&lid=11003232046252388022&order=2&vit=osres&tj=realtime_1_0_10_2&sec=28041&di=7b75d5741e75ae28&bdenc=1&nsrc=CJ_SWwEptyoA_yixCFOxXnANedT62v3IGB3GRmBX0D_bn5iuxP4kHREsRCfc2Sm5JEewdoTQsR9CwHOu0VBi7xZCrKpiq8Ngkzm9u_
<kk> icesword s, ⇪ 成都女子闹市强奸过路男子 猛女尝甜头法律让她吃苦头-荆楚网 www.cnhubei.com
<nopcall> 请问 成都远么。
<nopcall> soiamso: 前辈是内核开发的？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 别前辈前前辈后的
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 哥我也是个菜鸟
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 我只知道程度出美女，原来也出猛女啊
<nopcall> 。。。
<soiamso> nopcall:  不是，你说的没有头绪状态，估计是这个样子的
<icesword> 哈哈
<icesword> 必须的啊
<icesword> 成都的辣妹子
<icesword> ubuntu论坛好像很久没人发帖子了吧
<icesword> ubuntu人气有点下降啊
<soiamso> icesword: 1% 魔咒
<nopcall> soiamso: 我也只是按着书上的看的 书上说的源文件我下了
<nopcall> soiamso: 开始就说进程调度之类的。。我感觉好迷茫啊
<soiamso> nopcall: 感觉起码也要看编译原理吧
<soiamso> nopcall: 内核就是搞那个的。。。
<soiamso> nopcall: 也就是虎书
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 最近发布的ubuntu移动版大家怎么看
<nopcall> soiamso: 那学习内核开发的基础要多高啊？ C 汇编 数据结构 这三个我都学过了 还差多少啊。
<^{^> 大家好
<^{^> ã/quit
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<soiamso> nopcall: 语言结构的习题里渗透多少概念真的很难说
<soiamso> nopcall: 很多书都是大背景没有说，只针对一个很少的范围。
<nopcall> soiamso: 现在还在大学 学校教的也少嘛。。除开书本真不知道从哪练手了。 我也是喜欢linux才打算学习内核的
<soiamso> nopcall: 有些总论性的书可能你自己忽略了？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu 13.04 耗电啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402079 Ubuntu 13.04 耗电啊 亮度无法调节 安装jupiter 没有效果。原来12.10 安装后可以用四个小时，现在只能用2个小时了....... 统计信息: 发表于 由 leagion — 2013-03-04 18:24
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 考试时某学生拿出骰子，摇出选择题答案。快结束时他突然又拿出来摇。监考老师终于忍无可忍：“你在干什么？”学生答：“我在验算。”
<lispghost> ..
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux的下一个大平台会是什么呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402083 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72422&fromuid=65210 摘要：Glyn Moody好奇“汽车”——一个目前未开发的却很重要很有潜力的平台——是否可以为下一代的Linux编码者提供灵感呢？ Linux …
<chenfengyuan> kk: test
<kk> chenfengyuan, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<cfy> kk: test
<kk> cfy, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 字符终端会显示菱形方格，求解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402084 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 soonlsyb — 2013-03-04 19:42
<Lunix01> hhhh
<Lunix01> :)
<Lunix01> :-D
<cfy> microcai: 菜菜~
<freeflying> 菜菜
<freeflying> lol
<cfy> freeflying: are you gay?
<cfy> :D
<freeflying> cfy: 你送个妹纸过来就知道了
<cfy> freeflying: 送 菜菜 过去也是一样的
<cfy> .....
<freeflying> cfy: 菜菜你就自己留着吧
<cfy> 踩踩出发了
<cfy> 菜菜
<cfy> freeflying: .....
 * cherrot 海盗湾下线了？
<GUNDAM> 问个奇粑的问题～～
<tryit> 都熟悉autoconf和automake吗
<banban> 谁有 ipv6 用的host文件
<roylez_> banban: https://code.google.com/p/ipv6-hosts/source/browse/hosts
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: hosts - ipv6-hosts - IPv6 hosts - Google Project Hosting
<banban> roylez 打不开
<banban>  roylez_ 打不开
<roylez_> banban: 发照片给我，我email给你
<banban> roylez_:  现在好像没法安装 miredo了啊
<roylez_> banban: 那玩意一直没好使过
<roylez_> banban: 照片发了没？
<banban> roylez_: 以前好使的
<roylez_> banban: 我没赶上那好日子
<maplebeats> lainme, 你是香港理工的么？
<banban> roylez_: code 那个打不开
<banban> 你有吗  有的话给我传一份
<roylez_> banban: 我穿ubuntu paste，太长
<roylez_> banban: email肯定发不成功
<roylez_> banban: pastebin.com，connection reset
<alvin_rxg> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (@ pastebin.com)
<roylez_> banban: http://pastebin.com/YSRW3NZ1
<roylez_> banban: 试试看吧
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<MeaCu1pa> IPv6? 不错
<MeaCu1pa> 害了pastebin啊就是
<eexp> 还维护v6表啊。
<banban> roylez_  你中毒了啊 别发了
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<eexp> gfrog: 啊。你又给酷胖取小名
<gfrog> eexp: XD
<eexp> gfrog: 酷胖肉肉多，肯定很大声响
<MeaCu1pa> 吉娃娃
<gfrog> eexp: ....
<gfrog> eexp: ws神
<eexp> 嘎嘛
<cfy> eexp: ee~
<dchxcrow> tmux下ls显示的目录内容为什么没有颜色呢？
<dchxcrow> 没有人在啊？
<eexp> cfy: 好事？
<cfy> eexp: 没。。。。。
<maplebeats> eexp, 神好，拜～
<lainme> maplebeats: 科技大学
<maplebeats> lainme, 哦～～我们班上有两个香港理工的，没有科技大学的...
<dchxcrow> u
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<bancage> roylez_:  你给我发的让我死机了，现在连原来的nick都不能用了，一上线就不停的发
<cfy> .....
<cfy> bancage: 嗯～ 也许你该换个客户端，试试ERC(EMACS) :D
<gebjgd> ofan: 起床吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 各位好啊，我想把upstart remove了，可是好像没那么容易啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请教各位有没有什么办法
<bancage> cfy: 我不会用emacs
<cfy> bancage: 哦～
<cfy> bancage: 那你找个人教你吧
<cfy> bancage: 我教你 哈哈
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 好吧我的联想小y装ubuntu后亮度调节不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402095 百度了下，貌似要很折腾................ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-03-04 22:44
<jiero> maplebeats:  imadper 还是你问过 resp. 的含义，我不知道，不过这次看到了，就想到是 resp. stands for \"respectively\", but \"or\" is meant
<jiero> qq: maplebeats
<gebjgd> jiero: 独立了么
<maplebeats> jiero, what?
<jiero> gebjgd: 放弃了
<gebjgd> jiero: 没出息
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。
<jiero> maplebeats: qq是你不？
<gebjgd> jiero: 你看ofan都会单撸了
<qq> 说我？
<qq> 我是新来的，大家好
<gebjgd> qq: 起这么没谱的名字
<gebjgd> qq: 缺钱
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<qq> 亲切
<qq> 啊
<Hook_001> 好多人
<qq> 刚从emacs频道过来，那里没人呐
<qq> 还是这里热闹
<gebjgd> jiero: 我发现一个新兴的产业
<gebjgd> jiero: 你可以借鉴下  说不定你就发了
<gebjgd> jiero: 到帝都买新鲜的空气  比如西藏纯净气
<jiero> gebjgd: 很多新兴产业可以发现。。。而且我觉得自己比较懒惰去钻研一个东西。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你保证发
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我还以为你说卖电呐。。。
<Hook_001> 西气北送
<gebjgd> jiero: 卖空气啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 绝对空手套白狼
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 特供空气
<jiero> gebjgd: 本地净化空气卖不成么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 专门往人民大会堂送
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你丫的就是扯。
<gebjgd> jiero: 有过滤味道
<gebjgd> jiero: 跟你不扯 行么
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。扯个能让我相信的啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 你表妹嫁人了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我这么直率的你都骗不了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 袋鼠国良心发现 绝对重发给你签证了
<gebjgd> jiero: 你信么
<jiero> gebjgd: 。你说什么呐。袋鼠国是最看中钱的国家之一。
<gebjgd> jiero:  但是你有才啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我们国家才是最看重钱的吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。我就算有才，也和钱无关。
<eexp> 谁会sed
<jiero> 我们国家注重和谐啊，钱什么的都次要
<gebjgd> eexp: 装
<jiero> eexp: 不是说会perl的就不用会sed 了？
<eexp> 懒得改，直接sed
<eexp> 替换文件名部分。保留前面的路径。h G 这样的
<maplebeats> jiero, qq?
<eexp> echo "/dev/ttyUSB0"|sed 'h;s/.*\///;s/0/1/g;G;s/^//' 写不出了
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果你成熟了。可以被企鹅收入做点心了
<maplebeats> jiero, .......
<jiero> maplebeats: 为什么你这么老实呐，为什么只有我这么闲，而且不被如此调侃呢。
<maplebeats> jiero, ........
<maplebeats> jiero, 帮我给wikipedia捐点钱
<jiero> maplebeats: 2011年我给 zero-k €15，上周，给我封感谢email。
<jiero> maplebeats: 我不给 wikipedia捐钱，给它们钱的人太多了。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, zero-k是什么
<jiero> maplebeats: 游戏。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你自己的钱
<jiero> maplebeats: 要给钱，就给那些一次都没收到钱的家伙
<gebjgd> jiero: 还是你爸妈的钱
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。算是吧。那时候打工。
<gebjgd> 姐
<cfy> eexp: 在弄什么呢？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我给py捐？
<gebjgd> jiero: 现在不打了?
<jiero> gebjgd: 不了
<jiero> maplebeats: 随你。
<gebjgd> jiero: 天天家里蹲?
<jiero> gebjgd: 天天被各种事物驱使。
<gebjgd> jiero: 吃饭 睡觉 拉屎?
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 那些事情我尽可能的不干。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 装13  成仙  自撸?
<jiero> gebjgd: 。成仙也好吧。我现在的排列目标是够格去应聘 ThoughtWorks 的UX。
<gebjgd> jiero: 啥玩意?
<eexp> cfy: sed
<jiero> gebjgd: 算是一种软件服务分析的工作吧。
<cfy> eexp: sed咋了？
<eexp> cfy: 只替换文件名部分。路径不动。会写不。
<eexp> 用h G这些。
<cfy> eexp: 替换成什么？
<eexp> 随便，只要实现
<gebjgd> jiero: 搞基
<gebjgd> jiero: 佩服  高手
<eexp> 比如 echo "/dev/ttyUSB0"|sed 'h;s/.*\///;s/0/1/g;G;s/^.*\///' 一堆文件输出。 cfy 替换0到1
<maplebeats> jiero, 不是随我，我女神要捐。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。
<jiero> maplebeats: 那么你就和她合捐
<jiero> maplebeats: 署名的时候是两个人
<cfy> eexp: 还是不明白
<cfy> eexp: 你给我样例输出
<maplebeats> jiero, 恩
<jiero> maplebeats: 发展成这样了，照片拿来，不要你女友的，你的就行
<eexp> 把 /xxx0xxx/yyy0xx 替换成 /xxx0xxx/yyy1xx。这明白了不。 cfy
<maplebeats> jiero, 不给～
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<cfy> eexp: 哦，我知道了
<cfy> eexp: 随便什么，只要是sed就行对吧
<eexp> 容易不。研究过hold space的，就容易。
<cfy> eexp: perl可以么？
<cfy> eexp: 你成功了？
<eexp> 是啊。
<eexp> 去。pl要你写啊。
<eexp> 没成功
<cfy> eexp: 我想想
<eexp> 会地址跳转的。和会hold space的，可以成功。
<cfy> % echo "/ao0eu/jq0wz"|sed 's/0\([^0]*\)$/1\1/'
<cfy> /ao0eu/jq1wz
<cfy> eexp: 这样么？
<cfy> eexp: 我还是觉得我理解错题意了。。。
<eexp> 你又用假环视。你这样要循环的
<eexp> 文件名可能有几个0
<cfy> eexp: 哪里缓释了。。。
<cfy> eexp: 那你再举例。。
<eexp> 把 /xxx0xxx/yyy0x0x0 替换成 /xxx0xxx/yyy1x1x1
<cfy> eexp: 额。。。。你早说啊。。。
<eexp> 一直说的。nnnd
<cfy> eexp: 。。。
<cfy> eexp: 就两级是么？
<eexp> 我说文件名啊。
<cfy> eexp: 还是可能多级的？
<yappy_> 请教一个问题：如何查看 ld 的 CPPFLAGS ?
<eexp> 带g替换
<cfy> eexp: 我知道，会不会/a/b/c/d/e0e?
<\rs> cfy: 在實現啥？
<cfy> \rs: 哈哈，我不太清楚。。。
<cfy> \rs: 随便试试玩玩。。。。
<eexp> 随便啥。反正就是只替换文件名。
<cfy> \rs: 不想写毕业论文。。。。
<eexp> 毕业了？
<eexp> 还没到7月
<cfy> eexp: 论文。。。
<yappy_> 请教一个问题：如何查看 ld 的 CPPFLAGS ?
<maplebeats> cfy, 求带写论文
<cfy> maplebeats: ..
<eexp> maplebeats: 破饭团，不研究。
<eexp> 赶紧搞定这sed
<cfy> eexp: 给我几分钟
<eexp> cfy: 给1小时
<eexp> 我真没看懂G的用法
<maplebeats> eexp, 你故我研究嘛
<maplebeats> cfy, 怎么样啊，价格可以谈
<eexp> 和py的说正则，都掉价。不要你。
<yappy_> G 是全局的意思
<kk> yappy_: 是全局的意思 http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=%E6%98%AF%E5%85%A8%E5%B1%80%E7%9A%84%E6%84%8F%E6%80%9D adj. 全球的，全球性的，有关全球大局的； 全面的，整体的，全局的； 球形的，球状的， 球面的，球体的； [计]全程的. 派生词：globally. 若查询结果不入您的法眼，请点击需 ...
<eexp> 。
<eexp>  g G    Copy/append hold space to pattern space.
<kk> eexp: G Copy/append hold space to pattern space. http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=G%20%20%20%20Copy/append%20hold%20space%20to%20pattern%20space. h H Copy/append pattern space to hold space. g G Copy/append hold space to pattern space. n N Read/append the next line of input into the ...
<eexp> 这个
<eexp> 。。。 kk发神经了
<yappy_> kk是什么症
<eexp> 乱判断嘛。
<eexp> bot不判断起始符号。该打。
<cfy> eexp: % echo '/xxx0xxx/yyy0x0x0'|sed 'h;s:.*/::;s/0/1/g;x;s:[^/]\+$::g;G;s/\n//'
<cfy> /xxx0xxx/yyy1x1x1
<cfy> eexp: 嘻嘻
<maplebeats> eexp, 神对毕业论文兴趣么
<cfy> eexp: 5前我就研究过hold space 和pattern space了 ：D
<maplebeats> cfy, 5年前！
<cfy> maplebeats: 差不多
<cfy> maplebeats: 干嘛？
<cfy> 有人要我么。。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 我的妈呀，你几年级就开始用linux了
<cfy> 北京求工作。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 高几。。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 我要你，来把。。。我把工作外包给你
<cfy> maplebeats: .......
<cfy> maplebeats: 你妹。。
<cfy> eexp: 咋样？
<eexp> ：：
<cfy> % echo '/xxx0xxx/a0a0a0a/yyy0x0x0'|sed 'h;s:.*/::;s/0/1/g;x;s:[^/]\+$::g;G;s/\n//'
<cfy> /xxx0xxx/a0a0a0a/yyy1x1x1
<cfy> 多级也没问题 嘻嘻
<cfy> 这算什么水平。。。。。。。
<eexp> 为什么不是:1这样的？
<eexp> 我仔细看过再说。
<eexp> x是？
<cfy> eexp: 什么意思？就是复制两份嘛，一个去掉文件名，一个去掉目录，然后再把文件明名的0->1,最后append一下，然后好像再要去掉多出来的\n
<cfy> eexp: 关键就是这个x
<cfy> eexp: 交换hold space & pattern space
<eexp> 我觉得你的复杂了一步哦
<cfy> x      Exchange the contents of the hold and pattern spaces.
<cfy> .....
<cfy> eexp: 这还复杂啊。。。。。。。你来我司。。。。
<eexp> 别人不要交换，就成功了
<cfy> eexp: 那软件才叫复杂。。
<eexp> 忽悠人的，才复杂
<cfy> eexp: 也可以的，我想想。。。你干嘛？跟人斗气？
<eexp> 不是啊。别人的确没x
<cfy> eexp: 不科学。。。
<eexp> 才推出一次，早不到url了。
<cfy> eexp: ..
<cfy> eexp: 那我想想
<eexp> sed 'h;s/.*\///;s/0/1/g;G;s/\n[^ ]*//' 类似这种
<eexp> 幸好终端还有
<cfy> eexp: 这个可以？
<eexp> 这个是替换前面的。我要替换后面的
<cfy> eexp: 我大概可能知道了
<cfy> eexp: 那你再交换下就行嘛
<eexp> |sed ':1;s#[/?:]\(.*\s\+.*\)$#\1#g;t1'
<eexp> | sed 'h;s/ .*$//;s![/?:]! !g;G;s/\n[^ ]*//'
<eexp> 这2个。
<cfy> 可以？
<eexp> 说了。是替换前面的。空格隔开的。是可以的
<eexp> 和我的要求反的
<cfy> eexp: 给我几分钟
<cfy> eexp: 我想想
<\rs> 去看看 sed 實現 expression problem...就豁然開朗了
<cfy>  echo '/xxx0xxx/a0a0a0a/yyy0x0x0'|sed 'h;s:.*/::;s:0:1:g;G;s:/[^/]\+$::;s:\(.*\)\n\(.*\):\2/\1:'
<cfy> /xxx0xxx/a0a0a0a/yyy1x1x1
<cfy> 当当～
<cfy> eexp: .
<cfy> eexp: 咋样。。。。
 * cfy 有人要我么。。。。。。北京。。。求工作。。
<eexp> 我试试
<cfy> \rs: 唉。。。这没用。。。会这个也没人要。。。
 * cfy 我最近越来越没节操了。。
<eexp> 后面咋这么复杂
<cfy> 交换
<cfy> 我没时间了，去洗漱。。。要睡了
<eexp> \rs: 不准说，赶紧写简单的
<\rs> cfy: 實現這還不是用其他語言搞定……這個除了鍛鍊思維也沒啥了……我現在sed都忘光了
<cfy> \rs: +1
<cfy> eexp: 可以吧
<eexp> cfy: 好吧。我采用第一个，带x的
<cfy> eexp: okay
<eexp> 容易理解些
<eexp> 高手
 * cfy 闪人
<yappy_> exit
<yappy_> exit
<yappy_> quit
<knownbad> Test
<kk> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍛ 
<knownbad> Test...
<alvin_rxg> g test
<kk> alvin_rxg: test http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=test Test, TEST or Tester may refer to: Contents. 1 Assessment; 2 Science and technology; 3 People; 4 Media; 5 Other; 6 See also. Assessment. Test ( assessment) ...
<alvin_rxg> g knownbad
<kk> alvin_rxg: knownbad http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=knownbad hadoop_framework - This is a prototype system that uses Hadoop to process hard drive images.
<knownbad> g china polution
<kk> knownbad: china polution http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=china%20polution Despite tension between the two powers, solutions to China's pollution woes may be in Japan. By Michael Fitzpatrick FORTUNE -- As Japan ...
<alvin_rxg> g x-art
<kk> alvin_rxg: x-art http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=x-art X-Art features the world's finest HD erotic videos and erotic photography, gorgeous erotic models and nude models from the USA, Europe and South America, all ...
<alvin_rxg> g xD
<kk> alvin_rxg: xD http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=xD XD可以指：. 笑臉或大笑，網 ... xD圖像卡，一種快閃記憶卡，主要由富士軟片與奧林 巴斯公司推廣在數位相機上。 除息（Ex dividend，x.d.），商業會計術語，如除息日。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你开始流氓了
<alvin_rxg> g gebjgd
<gebjgd> g 任小光
<kk> alvin_rxg: gebjgd http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=gebjgd 2010年12月5日 ... [01:39] <ofan> 不欢迎极左或极右分子[01:40] <Decade> gebjgd: 明白了， ... [01:41 ] <Decade> gebjgd: 如果非要给我一个定义，我一定是属于无 ...
<alvin_rxg> g 草榴
<gebjgd> 碟机了?
<kk> alvin_rxg: 草榴 http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=%E8%8D%89%E6%A6%B4 2012年12月19日 ... 2012最新草榴社區地址發佈頁：http://2012cl.pen.io/ 最新草榴社區邀請碼放出http:// my.opera.com/zjix20061350/blog/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: xD
<alvin_rxg> 不错不错，回国 google 用不了的话，可以让 kk 帮忙 XD
<gebjgd> g 任小光
<kk> gebjgd: 任小光 http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=%E4%BB%BB%E5%B0%8F%E5%85%89 搜名字/帐号/广播. 体验版. Hi，这是任小光的腾讯微博，立即登录并收听，别错过TA 的精彩内容！ 申请开通 马上登录. 任小光 7 (@Ren-z-g) [添加备注] ...
<alvin_rxg> g robinking623
<kk> alvin_rxg: robinking623 http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=robinking623 "@swordal: “@robinking623 "@swordal: 论文写到一半，Word挂了。不敢强制关闭 。" 为什么不用latex?”一是老师不会，二是没模版。" 模板网上大把的自己学就是了 ...
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> g alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 腾讯微博那个关我屁事啊
<kk> gebjgd: alvin_rxg http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=alvin_rxg 昵称： alvin_rxg; 性别： 男. 查看全部个人资料 · 好友更多. 该用户没有好友. 粉丝更多. 该用户没有粉丝. 最近访客. 该用户没有访客. Processed in : 0.015000 second(s) ...
<alvin_rxg> 怎么 sabayon 那个古老的帖子在第一页？。。
<gebjgd> g knownbad
<kk> gebjgd: knownbad http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=knownbad hadoop_framework - This is a prototype system that uses Hadoop to process hard drive images.
<alvin_rxg> sabayon 的 bug 提交得蛋疼死了…… 我 2011-10-02 提交的，tmd 的才在 2012-05-11 才有反应……
<gebjgd> g 刘晓波
<gebjgd> 看来是被墙了
<gebjgd> g 艾未未
<alvin_rxg> g 胡萝卜
<alvin_rxg> 夏天换一台好的笔记本……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有钱了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没………………但这跑了6年的笔记本也是改换了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你来德国多久了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 快5年了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 8年入籍
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦……再夏天看吧，ok 的话继续读 Master，不ok的话就回家
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 报销祖国?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就我这点烂编程能力，谁要啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回国的话可以修防火长城
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 才不呢，我又不会探测 ssh，也搞不来拦截 vpn，更不知道啥 gae
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不需要  天天删帖子就行了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 累不累呀，写个脚本自己删就得了
<alvin_rxg> 我啥都没说…
<alvin_rxg> 咋办，再过大半个月得开始玩 objective c 了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 节操
<alvin_rxg> 对哦，今天可以晚点睡……明天不用赶早
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 毛用…我实习就3个月，教授花钱让我用2个月学 obj-c ..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 然后写个心得 =.=!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这不是挺好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 说真的，我真想拿出吃奶的劲来降低我的速度……原先我自己安排一个月的 js 编程似乎这两天被我哗啦一下过了 1/3 了…… =.=!
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好羡慕他们打酱油的，3个月实习结束了写200行 c# ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们专业编那么多程序干吗  又不是info
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我们专业不是编程的……专业是通信，但教授那边多的都是跟信号处理相关的…… 但我也没在我们学院教授那边实习……跑去机械教授那边了。。啥都不懂的。。天天让我把他当成“Kunde”
<alvin_rxg>  /channel #archlinux.de
<piggybox> 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你应该学c  搞控制编程
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而不是苹果c
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 苹果c找不到工作的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 所以很烦… 误入歧途，木办法了，随便折腾一下
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 接着继续 javascript 还是 c++ 呢…… =.=!
<alvin_rxg> c or c++
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 太难选择了，很多东西想用 c。但图形界面似乎 gtk 不给力…
<alvin_rxg> 华丽的 qt，简单的 wxWidgets 加一堆自己的东西
<ofan> al
<ofan> alvin_rxg: c++
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你的判断？
<alvin_rxg> 大部分都是 c++ ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_widget_toolkits#High-level_widget_toolkits
<ofan> 写c++也包含写c
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 没这么说的……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 写了就知道了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 这个我知道啊…… bla.c 可以直接 mv bla.c bla.cpp && g++
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: 你到底开发什么应用的，需要纠结这个？
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 是想以后自己写东西的时候可以不纠结了。。
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 开始嘛，随便写点小东西玩玩嘛，俄罗斯之类的。。
<alvin_rxg> 这书如何？ The C++ Programming Language
<alvin_rxg> 这新版好贵……  http://www.amazon.de/The-Programming-Language-Bjarne-Stroustrup/dp/0321563840/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362430564&sr=8-1
<alvin_rxg> 这书 1000页 >.<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有多少公司让你用c 在linux下写软件的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国没有
<gebjgd> 阿拉
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉上海宁
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想留下来工作几年就是java c++
<alvin_rxg> java 呃… 放下好久好久了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: c/c++基本上都是控制编程
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: java 似乎跟 c++ 的 stl 差不多吧，得记忆很多东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: framework
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/388242/the-definitive-c-book-guide-and-list
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这书你看过没？  The C++ Programming Language
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不记得了
<alvin_rxg> 入门就好……
<gebjgd> 出门
<alvin_rxg> 那上边推荐的书都很厚啊……每本都有 1k
<alvin_rxg> 那上边推荐的书都很厚啊……每本都有 1k 页……
<alvin_rxg> 就这本只有300多页…… Accelerated C++
<piggybox> 俄罗斯方块那种游戏Qt的QML(javascript)就能写，以后需要提高性能再用c++优化
<alvin_rxg> 想把 perl 换成 python，把 c 升级成 c++，再整个 javaScript 加点 php 就好……
<piggybox> ?
<alvin_rxg> 学习计划 :D
<alvin_rxg> 还是先学 python ?..
<piggybox> 用到再学，单纯学语言比较乏味
<alvin_rxg> xD 我从来没单纯学过…
<alvin_rxg> $HOME/projects/ 下边很多都是边学边写的…
<alvin_rxg> js 本身是玩的，暂时不加强， perl 虽然有好好学但很乱。 那开始学习 c++ 吧……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你逻辑真好
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 承让承让
<cleamoon> 和那个：苹果甜吗？苹果脆吗？来二斤梨 有一拼
<kk>  05:46
<alvin_rxg> openCV 是啥？
<MeaCu1pa> 册那
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭馆
<gebjgd> piggybox: 皮管
<gebjgd> knownbad: 色管
<IronWard> 早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-05
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> gebjgd: 吃饱了？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 没事干？
 * knownbad 递给gebjgd一根黄瓜。自个玩去。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟用ubuntu单系统“自救”安装xp、ubuntu双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402109 新电脑买后，给原来的老笔记本装了ubuntu 12.04就放在一边了。结果今年过年，新电脑主板挂了，送修。 手上只有不会用的ubuntu。。只好摸索到坛子里来。 最着急的问题就是装回xp …
<maplebeats> 早上好～
<oneju> 早上好
<mengfei> 早啊，各位
 * sjd_zeus 早上好，各位
<cfy> % echo '/xxx0xxx/a0a0a0a/yyy0x0x0'|sed ':l;s:0\([^/]*\)$:1\1:;t l'
<cfy> /xxx0xxx/a0a0a0a/yyy1x1x1
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: 这是什么替换?
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 给ee写的
<cfy> ee不在啊。。
<iIlL10Oo> o
<sjd> 呵呵
<airead> sjd, 呵呵啥
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装了A卡13.1版驱动后，只能看到桌面，没有任务栏和侧边栏，怎么在终端里卸载驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402114 RT。论坛的问题集合贴的那个方法试过了，在附加驱动里面没有找到可以用的开源驱动，怎么卸载昨天装的驱动？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<MeaCulpa> Requirements:
<MeaCulpa> - Write neat and tidy Python code
 * MeaCulpa Python Code能写出不neat不tidy的???
<panda-z> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNzI
<kk> panda-z ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] Ubuntu Announces Mir, A X.Org/Wayland Replacement
<MeaCulpa> panda-z: Nvidia咋办？
<panda-z> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNzY
<kk> panda-z ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] Upstream X/Wayland Developers Bash Canonical, Mir
<panda-z> 被批了。。。
<MeaCulpa> kms尚且得不到nVidia支持
<MeaCulpa> 我不会为了区区wayland/Canonical放弃nVidia, 毕竟要玩游戏
<kingbo> python3如何把字符串转成浮点数？
<kingbo> atof不能用了！
<MeaCulpa> 进化到py3了？
<piggybox> float()?
<kingbo> gentoo新版默认就是3了
<kingbo> piggybox: 试过，好象也不对劲
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: 不是吧，我是gentoo
<MeaCulpa> eselect-python
<MeaCulpa> float()应该可以阿
<MeaCulpa> 你不去eselect python, 默认一般都是2...你怎么装的gentoo...还是你已经用py3跑portage了...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚吃完
<iIlL10Oo> > '3.2'.to_f
<kk> iIlL10Oo, 3.2
 * knownbad 噗
<lispghost> good morning
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 喵
<cherrot> UbuntuTalk, 小bot还在～
<jiero> ...
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子号
<jiero> phoenixlzx 这样会提醒么？
<jiero> gebjgd:  哦。不在德国？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.youswear.com/index.asp?word=fuck+you#.UTRGyOOkhpg
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ How to say fuck you in any language.
<MeaCulpa>  Fick dich ins Knie
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中国人不会说 fuck you - 怎么表达同样地意思？
<jiero> wo cao？
<jiero> 这是 fuck you？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 草你
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是阿
<cherrot> jiero, 早～
<MeaCulpa> 中国人最会说了
<MeaCulpa> 日本人才不会说
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 感觉 我操 是 被操的意思。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 操，日，丢
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你文盲
<jiero> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你中文英文都没学好看来~~
<jiero> 这些我都不会。
<jiero> 嗯。
<jiero> 超过了我的使用范围的词语都不会
<MeaCulpa> Taiwanese Gan Li nian
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *GOk\><*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<MeaCulpa> lol这个号外
<MeaCulpa> 东干西日北操南丢
<piggybox> 老婆第一次听见老外说holy cow很惊讶，问我怎么外国人也会用”靠“这个叹词？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu12.04 编译内核后grub的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402117 我在ubuntu 12.04 64bit的机器上编译了内核3.6.11，安装内核的时候提示是否生成menu.lst文件，我确认之后发现一个问题： 系统确实生成了menu.lst文件，但是呢重启之后发现，系统还是从/boot/grub/grub.cfg …
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<piggybox> jiero: 有时也不一定在骂人，而是表达某种夸张的感受，所以你的感觉有时可能也是对的
<cfy> iGoogle: % echo '/xxx0xxx/a0a0a0a/yyy0x0x0'|sed ':l;s:0\([^/]*\)$:1\1:;t l'
<cfy> /xxx0xxx/a0a0a0a/yyy1x1x1
<cfy> iGoogle: 更加容易看懂的版本，不用gGhHx
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 和perl大神说sed label?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 是这样的。。。
 * cfy 这里有人北京的招人么，求推荐~
<MeaCulpa> 年后人心思动阿看来
<iGoogle> cfy: 是吧。这个是我给的例子。循环，怀疑浪费cpu
<cfy> iGoogle: .......i
<iGoogle> 就哪:1 xxxx t1的
<cfy> iGoogle: 浪费啥cpu啊。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 就循环几次。。。
<iGoogle> 一直循环啊。
<iGoogle> 我觉得切下来，好些
<cfy> iGoogle: 不会啊，而且多短啊。。。你文件名能有多长。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=401225
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 最好的当前目录搜索 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> 哦。我还要改点点的
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦～
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/249007
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<dchxcrow> msmtp 可以在终端下发信，但是mutt却发不了，可能会是什么原因呢
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 真烂，混杂了backtip和process substitution
<gebjgd> cfy: 帝都那破地方 你还想去？
<cfy> gebjgd: 是的
<iGoogle> cfy: 我的高级atmege写完了。少了一个定时器。
<gebjgd> cfy: 真是想不开
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 哦...LINES...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 别扯。实现才好
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Gtalk控制小主机，望有人出手。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402119 作者提供openwrt包，有谁编译一个x86 arch的安装包，或二进制运行文件。我直接用gcc编译的总是IO error。 望有人出手。控制小主机就方便了。 https://github.com/wgjtyu/xmbot 统计信息: 发表于 由 xblx — 2013-03-05 …
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你咋重来没想到
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 没这个需求...你要干啥
<iGoogle> 更方便的搜索嘛
<iGoogle> 少打字
<MeaCulpa> locate -n $((LINE))参数是啥
<MeaCulpa> 为啥还是搜索下一层目录...好奇怪
<iGoogle> 测试屏幕高度
<MeaCulpa> man locate没看到-n...
<iGoogle> fd不是。loc是。loc看当前，不如ls
<dchxcrow> 有mutt党没？
<MeaCulpa> 为啥不find... locate我记得是有预先index的？
<imtxc> kk: 你的源码在哪里，我学习一下监控论坛新帖子的部分
<iGoogle> 某些时候，需要find。多数使用locate
<iGoogle> 记不清文件名的时候，就用fd
<MeaCulpa> locate是什么更新机制呢？
<iGoogle> updatedb嘛
<iGoogle> 通常不需要
<iGoogle> 有自动update
<imtxc> kk: ? test 谢谢
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> cfy: 多好，像google一样搜索。
<imtxc> adam8157: 早，拜，听说你结婚了呢，恭喜。
<iGoogle> 只记得文件名的某几个关键字
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有
<imtxc> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我不喜欢backtip...况且PWD里一般有pwd了，不必再call
<iGoogle> 。蛋蛋朵
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你试试其他的。我觉得这样好。安全，不出错
<iGoogle> 经常在``里面，还处理sed grep。习惯了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: locate -eLin $(($LINES-4)) $PWD
<MeaCulpa> 一般PWD都代更新了
<iGoogle> 那只是一种写法
<MeaCulpa> 不是
<MeaCulpa> 你多起了一次进程呢
<MeaCulpa> 这变量本来就有，何必呢...
<iGoogle> 这没啥。要不，我fd里面才不会使用sed
<iGoogle> 那也浪费
<MeaCulpa> 我以前都是ls+grep... 你这也不错，收了
<MeaCulpa> 从没用过locate～～
<iGoogle> 我loc用最多
<MeaCulpa> 恩节约
<MeaCulpa> 一般也就大条的靠zsh自己补全了
 * adam8157 写shell不要太在意这系啦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 蜜月？
<iGoogle> 系？蛋蛋变广东的了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: I'm single
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 写递归的就在意啦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 否则瞬间就爆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛铛
<MeaCulpa> 不过拿这个写递归...也是脑子坏了
<iGoogle> 递归，那是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啪啪啪
 * adam8157 四川腊肠真好吃
<iGoogle> gfrog: lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<adam8157> gfrog: 还呼吸呢啊
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 赶紧改名。以后你变啪啪了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 美好的事物，干嘛要改
 * adam8157 洗碗去
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神神神
<iGoogle> 估计噶嘛以后天天这样叫了。。
<iGoogle> 。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，今天小脑要爆掉了
<iGoogle> 嘎嘎嘎
<cfy> gfrog: bluzed出现了么？
<gfrog> cfy: 没注意，我看看啊。
<cfy> gfrog: 嗯~
<gfrog> cfy: 没在座位上。好奇怪
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ...为了颜色搞那么多...这样就反而不如grep了
<cfy> gfrog: 哦。。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: grep一次颜色
<iGoogle> 这样多层
<imtxc> adam8157: wfh了？ 才洗碗
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 哦...
<iGoogle> 我以前，还搞8种颜色的啊。 MeaCulpa
 * imtxc 八各种挂
<MeaCulpa> 无聊
<icesword> 最近乌班图有什么新闻没有啊
<MeaCulpa> 我用grep上色，一般一种
<MeaCulpa> tr -c "[:digit:]" " " < /dev/urandom | dd cbs=$COLUMNS conv=unblock | GREP_COLOR="1;32" grep --color "[^ ]"
<iGoogle> 我其实还是喜欢多种颜色
<MeaCulpa> icesword: 有，被X/Wayland众人喷了
<iGoogle> 效果第一
<bluek> 有人吗
<bluek> 你们平时怎么用google的？
<kk> bluek, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<bluek> dns老是出错
<icesword> 有玩linux的妹子吗
<MeaCulpa> bluek: 啥叫怎么用...
<iGoogle> 有玩linus的妹子吗
<imtxc> bluek: hosts
<yandong> ubuntu 13.04 要加入 xen-4.2
<bluek> MeaCulpa, 貌似封了dns
<yandong> ubuntu 13.04 要加入 xen-4.2 这算不算新闻呢
<icesword> 有是有
<bluek> The connection was reset
<icesword> 估计不是妹子
<bluek> 反馈信息就是这个
<iGoogle> ..
<iGoogle> 你这死家伙。 lol  icesword
<soiamso> icesword: ubuntu 最近的新闻是 redhat 玩脱了。
<icesword> 听说明年乌班图手机要上市了
<bluek> imtxc, 怎么改hosts?
<icesword> 看来老外眼里都是钱啊
<imtxc> bluek: smarthosts
<bluek> imtxc, 不懂
<icesword> 还准备个ubuntu 平板呢
<icesword> 到时候你们这些家伙就人手一本吧
<iGoogle> ub手机抄google的多任务侧栏。剩下ios的破多任务，从下面出
<icesword> !ubuntu phone
<MeaCulpa> 我X居然挂了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 这个怎么办 eaybcd引导的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402123 这个怎么办 eaybcd引导的 统计信息: 发表于 由 kawaiiushio — 2013-03-05 10:51
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 颜色，搞挂了X？ lol
<iGoogle> 最近输入法和opera又打架。twitter写字，opera挂过2次。
<iGoogle> js 又升级了？
<gebjgd> icesword: 谁眼里不是钱啊
<icesword> 嘿嘿
<soiamso> icesword:  ubuntu 估计收购sailfish os
<icesword> 我眼里不是
<icesword> 我眼里都是妹子
<iGoogle> icesword: 看到电线杆子，也抱抱？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，我在dd弄出东西来玩颜色lol
<icesword> lol
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 应该是urxvtd受不了了
<MeaCulpa> rxvt太脆弱
<MeaCulpa> bluek: 教你一个
<iGoogle> urxvt不太好。兼容
<MeaCulpa> bluek: function lucky { url=$(echo "http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=$@&btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&aq=f&oq="| sed 's/ /+/g'); firefox $url; };
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: $@ - Google Search
<MeaCulpa> bluek: 自己拼url就是了
<icesword> 现在中国ubuntu有根据地没啊
<imtxc> bluek: 有个smarthosts 项目，你搜一下
<icesword> canonical 在中国没开公司吗
<sjd>  imtxc smarthosts不能看youtube视频，上facebook没问题
<sjd> 看ytb的视频，除了GAE外，有没有免费的途径了
 * sjd 我的GAE老抽风
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc_away: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<iGoogle> cfy: http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/3b602738cd5eb9312f0f8172
<kk> iGoogle s, ⇪ AVR-IrDA-Tone-Audio_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<iGoogle> 超强的。赶紧看
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
 * kevinground 早
<airead> 3月8日是女士们的节日，所有女士放假半天，提前祝大家节日快乐！
<yunfan> cfy: 重色轻友 BS
<MeaCulpa> ,
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 给你们看一个超强的 atmega8 设计 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402129 http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/3b602 ... 312f0f8172 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-03-05 11:30
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有谣言要征1-3%的房产税  这下你等魔都民众爽了
<yunfan> 百度在云平台上加arm服务器了 http://www.marvell.com/company/news/pressDetail.do?releaseID=3576
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Marvell - Company News - Chinese Internet Giant Baidu Rolls Out World's First Commercial Deployment of Marvell's ARM Processor-based Server
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 其征点500万，我欢迎
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 房产税比转让税合理的多，否则我换个房子还要充公很多
<MeaCulpa> Marvell都来凑热闹
<MeaCulpa> Marvell就我们隔壁，也是个华人开得公司吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  你也开公司吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 木有钱
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 确实合理 我本来就赞成在正常社会开征的 不过鉴于天朝是不正常社会 我只能支持他多征了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: marvall是华人的?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是
 * jiero 最近一直受到的教育是钱是找到的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 领导手里房子太多，房产税征不起来
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不过在天朝因为这个倒台前  你会艰难一阵 因为你地基数比较高
<imtxc> yunfan: 好啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 有什么好的？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 现在的政策，我们p民被赶到乡下，然后积攒了一辈子钱想杀回魔都，还要进贡
<jiero> 不受第一第二房产第三房产税，超过的三套就收好了 - --
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 魔都500w+的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 貌似是这么想的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我要打早啊的，结果一看12点了 就换了个字
<soiamso> jiero: 户口本问题，家庭拥有，这个是一个难以执行的统计方法
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是 你那是已经实行的 我说的是谣言传的 针对所有地方的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 转让自己家盖的房子要收税不
<MeaCulpa> 户口制度不废，这些都白搭
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 要吧
<jiero> soiamso: 一房必须一个名这点很黑哦。
<imtxc> 啊…… 这都要
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 房子算你200w 一年最少就要交2w了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不会的，其他地方都500万起，魔都肯定更高
<jiero> 还是国家出台政策，学习第一次购房国家给予补助最好了
<imtxc> 那想换个房子住不是要出很多血么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 麻烦的是等我们爹妈都挂了，还要清理他们的房子
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
 * jiero 亲亲 hamo
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那时候脱手应该会被我党狠狠斩一刀
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 呵呵
 * hamo momo jiero 
<imtxc> hamo: 大神早
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得你应该乐观点 那时候没有贵党了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 高富帅在聊房子阿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我怀疑以后老人都自愿死在老人院...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 去，你没贷的娃娃
<hamo> imtxc: 早
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 租房住苦阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不会的，都会选择从山崖坠落而死
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 老子欠的钱比你赚得都多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 你又搬家了么
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不租，借钱买
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 怕啥，欠钱的是大爷
<jiero> hamo: 卖了以后卖
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我到时候就周游列国然后挂掉
<hamo> imtxc: 木有吧，我咋不知道我搬家了？
<jiero> hamo: 买房，找中介，租房。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我猜，你会被自己儿子控制住
<imtxc> hamo: 我猜的
<soiamso> jiero: 任何补助，都只能产生腐败，任何税收苦的是租房的
<hamo> jiero: 买了以后卖就是给党国刮，我可没那么傻
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哈哈
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 可以去阿尔巴尼亚定居 当地可以持枪 到处有堡垒 比天朝安全
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是欧洲最穷国了...
<imtxc> hamo: 你在什么地方住？那边租房价格大概多少？
 * hamo 求靠谱翻墙途径阿
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不是说C记好翻么，你怎么不去
<soiamso> hamo: 付费
<hamo> imtxc: 回龙观附近...3居整租6k多把
 * hamo 肉身翻墙
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有护照就行 这个无所谓 天朝全球第2  跟你有毛关系
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Cè®°
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 谁说好翻拉？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 人人都说...我不知道
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu 13.04 Alpha 2版下载地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402130 Kubuntu： http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/alpha-2/ Ubuntu Server Cloud http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/alpha-2/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yi15415 — 2013-03-05 11:59
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你整租？
<soiamso> hamo: 不是说出瑞典便宜吗
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不是，我只是打听了个价格
<imtxc> 人租房的钱比我挣的都多……
<hamo> soiamso: 那个是工作签
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: +1
<hamo> soiamso: 不是永久签
<MeaCulpa> 瑞典不简单吧
<MeaCulpa> 在说没啥工作
<hamo> soiamso: 要是永久签才100K，那还不挤破头了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 印度永久签100k
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 拿了阿三护照到处打工
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不去..用不习惯手指
<jiero> hamo:  去马来西亚就好了啊。
<jiero> hamo: 移民大马
<hamo> jiero: 马来不错，穆斯林多
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大马也是手指
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 那阿三的护照，到英联邦打工？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 手指？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 拿阿三护照去西方打工阿
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 恩
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不爽...还是去找个小岛国什么的爽
<jiero> 印度公民执有日本的“Alien Registration Cards”，则可以以旅游或商业（短期）为目的自由出入韩国境内。
<jiero> Alien ？？？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_3f3fb9610102dy7f.html
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 大马不是生物特征身份证么 很先进的
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 移民印度十大理由！回复移民咨询_大馋猫也来炒股票_新浪博客
<soiamso> jiero: 外星人登记卡。。
<MeaCulpa> 蛙‘
<MeaCulpa> 居然有中国人考印度公务员？？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 挺好的 可以混个部落管事的
<jiero> 印度人其实挺可怕。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 印度移民了，是不是回天朝就可以当外国人了？
<cifer> 请问下iwconfig wlan0 essid "my network" ，结果总是  access point: not associated，是咋回事。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 是
<jiero> 太内贱了。。。
 * jiero 绝对受不了。
 * hamo 心动了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我不知道印度的税务，需要国外收入上缴税收不
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我怀疑不用的
<cifer> 有人能帮我吗
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 类似日本大概
<imtxc> hamo: 你移出去万一祖国不给你签证放你回来就麻烦了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不可能的
<hamo> imtxc: 不会吧？国内对外国人跟对待亲爹似的
<soiamso> cifer: arch ?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是以后回个家都得签证什么的么……
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 他拿了印度护照，还是可以在中国呆着
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这样啊……
<piggybox> 这样的人不少
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 先拿本本阿
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 赛浦路斯
<cifer> soiamso: 是ubuntu , 10.04
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 全中国海员都有巴拿马护照
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 移民只是第二步，除非你想逃税，否则也不急阿
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 他们都不是中国籍？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 国际和护照两回事
<MeaCulpa> 居住权也是两回事
<cifer> soiamso: 自带的network-manager 被我remove了。。
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 只有美国是全球征税的国家
<imtxc> 哦啊 没了解过这方面
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 那很好，拿多个本本
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 只是船级社的问题吧
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 貌似HK也是？忘了
<cifer> soiamso: 一开始用iwconfig还可以连接的上，昨天突然连不上了，一直就是 not associated
<soiamso> 只有中国奶粉40%关税。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你看阿三到处全世界晃悠，你也去搞个
<soiamso> cifer: networkmanager ?
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: HK？不了解收入税，资产所得税=0
<imtxc> 应该也不好搞吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 拿个然后去新加坡之类地方打工很容易吧
<iIlL10Oo> cifer: 手工下载一个
<cifer> soiamso: 没使用用networkmanger
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我就是想搞个外籍回国内生活
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 恩，我觉得hk如果再不加收入税，zf没的赚了~
<soiamso> cifer: 可以参考 arch wifi 手动部分
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 吸惯帝都的污浊空气了
<iIlL10Oo> cifer: ifconfig eth0 ip netmask 255.xxxxx
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 印度，大马，越南，都不错，亲西方
<cifer> iIlL100o: 不想用networkmanger了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: hk政府主要靠卖地皮和物业税吧
<soiamso> cifer: networkmanager 也就是手动部分的自动版。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 泰国，菲律宾也好
<hamo> cifer: wicd
<iIlL10Oo> cifer: wicd
<jiero> hamo: 移民香港然后移民其他国家
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 地皮还没卖光／
<hamo> jiero: 香港现在不好移了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 还有条路，乘马总统还在，你直接去领台湾护照
<jiero> hamo: 不好移不代表你不行呐
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 垃圾填海就有新地皮了。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 马总统放话的，大陆人随便领
<cifer> iIlL100o: 现在越来越不喜欢gui化的工具了。。
<jiero> hamo: 也是啊。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 台湾不是把？
<jiero> hamo: 去台湾吧
<hamo> jiero: 台湾好搞？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 国民党认为大家都是中国人
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 据说马总统说他不排斥大陆人来拿护照
<piggybox> 你能搞到别的国家永居就能去申请台湾永居
<soiamso> piggybox: 靠贸易，以及亚太区总部设立点拉动经济，香港也只能搞房地产了。
<jiero> hamo: 打电话问问啊
<imtxc> hamo: 豪蛤蟆都要移民了
<MeaCulpa> 民进党上台，就是台湾国了
<hamo> jiero: 没这么容易，肯定的，要不大陆得有多少台湾人阿
<jiero> hamo: 大陆无数台湾人啊。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 民进短时间上不了台估计
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我的理解，应该是大陆和马有协议，制止随便拿的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 恩
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 是的
<MeaCulpa> 但是国民党的纲领，应该是大陆和台湾都是中国，两党分而治之而已
<MeaCulpa> 有机会还是要光复的
<MeaCulpa> 任何手段都可以，光复统一还是符合党章的
<MeaCulpa> 说不定国民党就在等TG挂呢
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 大陆人有中华民国国籍却没有户籍，所以办不了护照而已
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不知道大陆人去台湾置业会怎样
<imtxc> hamo: 默认都有民国国籍？
<hamo> imtxc: 是的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 总之当年都商量好了，大家互不接受的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 只有一个国，两个组织发证而已
<imtxc> 这貌似比移印度复杂？
<hamo> 目前大陆人民取得台湾定居户口的方法有下列几种：
<MeaCulpa> 台湾都美帝免签了
<hamo>  
<hamo> 1.与台湾人结婚，并且在台湾报上户口并查验无误之后。大陆配偶在台湾居留总时间超过2年之后，可以申请定居。每年有名额限制，依照排对顺序发放身份证，大约需要6年左右。
<hamo>  
<hamo> 2.台湾人和大陆人民婚生子女，户口在大陆者。小孩未满14周岁，可以随时以依亲方式将户口迁往台湾，但必须先在原户口所在地办理户籍迁出。
<hamo>  
<kk> hamo:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<hamo> 3.台湾人收养的大陆户口人民，年纪未满14周岁。具有合法收养手续，可以比照婚生子女办理。
<hamo>  
<hamo> 4.投资移民，个人在台投资超过3000万台币（约合人民币600万），可以将户口前往台湾定居。因是新的规定，还没有执行细则。
<hamo>  
<hamo> 5.特殊行为人民，经由第三地前往台湾，在得到当地政府特批后，可以定居。
<hamo>  
<hamo> 6.赴台湾移民工作，获得工作签证。
<hamo>  
<hamo> 这些都是可以获得移民台湾的途径，如有需要办理可致电联系怀恩移民专家。
<MeaCulpa> 投资移民难，因为台湾太赋予，一样的钱，可以投资西放了
<MeaCulpa> 投资移民难，因为台湾太富裕房价高，一样的钱，可以投资西放了
<imtxc> 结婚是最有效的办法
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 免签只是免访问签证
<MeaCulpa>  @李开复新浪个人认证 微博会员：【香港奶粉受限，到台湾买吧！】1）台灣衛生署表示，台灣嬰兒奶粉供求正常，沒因為陸客採買而缺貨，2）衛生署表示，尊重自由市場機制，無法限制陸客搶購，但會持續關注台湾的奶粉是否充足，也會查緝是否有不肖業者趁機哄抬價格。3）台灣奶粉關稅百分之二點五。而大陸進口奶粉的平均關稅卻百分 ...
<MeaCulpa> ... 之四十。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不错了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 大陆现在也对外籍人士免签了，只有72小时，搞笑
<MeaCulpa> piggybox:  那是给转机用的，适合魔都，两个机场
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 免去国境签，这是航空公司推动的，于国家百姓无关
<frozen2013> 不错不错
<frozen2013> 名签。
<soiamso> 最鸟的就是搞这么高关税保护国企
<MeaCulpa> "前几个月孟加拉等几十个穷国联合土耳其等国呼吁发达国家继续对中国纺织品采取配额限制"
<MeaCulpa> 这句的意思，是我国的纺织业人工成本远低于印度？
<iIlL10Oo> 关键是配方和原料,加工生产环节是其次
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛...民工可怜
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 话说不应该阿，我们不是入世了么
<iIlL10Oo> 如果奶粉配方能开源就好了
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我也觉得进口东西应该能便宜点
<frozen2013> 开源。。他们要亏大了
<MeaCulpa> 奶粉没啥配方吧
<MeaCulpa> 在我国，奶粉就是争夺奶源吧
<frozen2013> 现在 我用ubuntu的unity界面，各种不习惯。
<MeaCulpa> 我国奶源少，没这个传统
<iIlL10Oo> 可口可乐 都有机密配方
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 没营养的糖水才需要配方
<MeaCulpa> 奶不需要
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 进口奶粉百分之四十关税？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是不是把各种税都加在一起了？
<frozen2013> 8-)好高
<iIlL10Oo> g 奶粉配方 |
<MeaCulpa> 貌似不少魔都餐馆开始Foursquare营销了么...好多invite
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得奶粉的关税是百分之十。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 香港这么搞最开心的是国企，还有有免税额度的奶粉外企，这么些公司合谋定价
<kk> : 奶粉配方 http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=%E5%A5%B6%E7%B2%89%E9%85%8D%E6%96%B9 配方奶粉又称母乳化奶粉，它是为了满足婴儿的营养需要，在普通奶粉的基础上加以 调配的奶制品。它除去牛奶中不符合婴儿吸收利用的成分，甚至可以改进母乳中铁 ...
<hamo> kk: ...
<iIlL10Oo> 直接喝牛奶是不行的
 * hamo 这又是什么新功能？
<iIlL10Oo> 需要增减
<MeaCulpa> hamo: google嘛，有什么奇怪的
<piggybox> 40%，进口车关税才25%
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我是说kk什么时候会自己google了？
<soiamso> piggybox: 进口车关税100%
 * hamo 还是说kk又合体了？
<kk> 合合 更健康.
<piggybox> soiamso: 不，关税是25%，还有别的税加起来可以到100%
<soiamso> piggybox: 国产40%
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥，来拉
<gfrog> hamo: 是乃肥来啦
<soiamso> piggybox: 国内的企业当然喜欢，只有我认识某部门就可以暴利了
<MeaCulpa> "人均基本公共卫生服务经费提高到30元。"
<MeaCulpa> 你们回给自己娃娃吃国产奶粉么
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 个别城市，有的城市按水费按比例收取吧
<MeaCulpa> 30元能买啥药...
<MeaCulpa> 能买一包套套，不是超薄的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 会，因为穷
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: .. 我都不知道有哪些牌子是纯国产，伊犁？蒙牛？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 只有伊利， 其他都有从恒天然购买奶粉
<MeaCulpa> 一个农耕民族为主的传统社会，奶源都被伊利霸了估计
<stardiviner> 有谁再做电商的？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 庐州肥儿粉
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 中国人传统不喝牛奶。。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 是啊，除去北方，大部分没这个传统
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 刚在网上查到，特殊配方婴儿奶粉从今年一月一日起关税降到 5% 了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一般的奶粉还是 10% 到 20% 的关税吧？
<jiero> 关税
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 奶瓶多少的关税？
<jiero> 西部工业不发达，奶粉都做不好。。。
<jiero> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 奶瓶多少的关税
<soiamso> UbuntuTalk: 但是所有业内人士都涨声一片，因为在大陆货架上的奶粉周转慢。
<jiero> 奶瓶关税 17.5%
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还有奶瓶关税？
<MeaCulpa> 性浪围脖里咋那么多Ubuntu粉丝
<jiero> 当然，进口的任何商品都要关税
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  phone
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是说，奶瓶还另算关税？而且是 17.5% ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉很奇怪。
<jiero> 。17.5%很低了不是？
<soiamso> UbuntuTalk: 这个绝对就是为了保护pigeon 这家上海国企。我真想不明白为什么其他地区的人要为上海人买单。
<jiero> 中国关税不算高啊，才 17.5%
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: pigeon 是上海的？
<jiero> 欧洲 30%+
<gfrog> jiero: 17.5那是消费税吧？
<jiero> gfrog: 哦。
<jiero> gfrog: 是么。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 带小数点的关税，在网上搜的时候没怎么见过。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我一直以为是日本牌子委托苏州制造
<gfrog> jiero: 关税按照分类不一样啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.smzdm.com/tariff-table.html
<kk> UbuntuTalk s, ⇪ 海淘/海外购 进口关税查询–相关教程-什么值得买
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 有很多比pigeon便宜的选择吧，魔都都有很多选择
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 全球够
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 打算 买个树梅派
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这里给出的都是不带小数点的百分比，我还以为关税都是按照那个阶梯算的。
<jiero> http://www.qgtong.com/hgsz/ShowArticle.asp?ArticleID=32320
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ 第九十一章 钟表及其零件 - 海关进出口税则 - 全关通信息网
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 最搞笑的还有英国的中国人说能快递奶粉到大陆，绝对坑爹，其实就只能快递香港。大陆海关绝对不给清关
<jiero> gfrog: 对。
<jiero> soiamso: 直接 DHL 不行么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过我发的链接过时了，今年元旦关税又有调整。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 这此其实香港借机打击的就是这种走私
<jiero> o
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 所以几乎是大陆鼓励的
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: pigeon是韩国的....我一直以为是日本的...
<soiamso> jiero: 你发多几罐，也不收你税，直接不给过。以前是这样的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 卖的人都说上海
<jiero> soiamso: 其实。。。奶粉啥的，不用就是了。。。
<jiero> 最优化最优化习惯了。什么都是最优化。。。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 你被忽悠了
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 韩国/日本冠名，然后江浙，南方都有生产
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 全国忽悠的都说是上海产的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 那他为什么不跟我说是国际大牌子
 * MeaCulpa 作为魔都人，已经习惯了，但是20年前人家这样忽悠还说的过去，现在啥年代，魔都人自己都觉得魔都货挫，都买的江浙广东货，在这样忽悠...
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 不知道，我们这里都忽悠说是日本产或者韩国产
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。忽悠
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 80年代全国奸商都忽悠任何产品是魔都产的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 其实很多都不是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 山东的人喜欢山东产。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 只是很多长被制度安排到上海注册而已，都是联营的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩这点好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 到底是靠近韩国
<MeaCulpa> jiero: lol
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你和蛋蛋老家是全国最靠近韩国的point了吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我老家是福建。。。
<jiero> 啦啦啦
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦...那是籍贯吧
<MeaCulpa> 籍贯不算，现在没这个东西了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。那么故乡也离蛋蛋故乡有几百公里的——是山东中部
<MeaCulpa> o...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋那里离韩国近
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 满街狗肉馆子，不错
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 去过一次，人少，干净，肉多
 * frozen2013 是说kk又合体了？
<maplebeats> jiero, MeaCulpa 中午好，拜拜
<frozen2013> kk: 好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 山东人似乎狗肉不算什么，驴肉比较普遍作为好肉
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 驴肉好，吃多了不上火
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果分生？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 适合大块朵颐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 混乱了……奶粉关税完全看晕了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗬嗬
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 从 40% 到 5% 。
<jiero> 买什么奶粉
<jiero> 奶粉开封之后保质期一般就3天。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我很久不吃奶粉了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 以前初中和高中的时候，喜欢吃奶粉。
<jiero> 。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个时候，吃的是老家的本地奶粉。
<jiero> 您那吃得是奶粉么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 其实也是，还不如买奶妈了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 新鲜
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对啊。买奶妈
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不如开公共奶站
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我以为是给妈妈买好吃的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 很多人生计困难，我觉得直接开奶站...
<MeaCulpa> 让那些懒惰的汉子都去死吧，妹子养活他们
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大妈也行
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 只要还产
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不过不能给人灌激素，应该比牛奶健康的多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃奶和不吃奶的孩子有多大差异？调查有过么？
<soiamso> UbuntuTalk: 如果是自由进入，就没有人去香港拉了
<MeaCulpa> 如果中国人全是人乳喂养的，啥健康问题都没了，娃娃体质一定比那些play pussy的老外牛的多
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一上来母乳的确很有价值的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 奶瓶破一个无线网多长时间 ？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 山东有狗肉锅？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 靠近韩国了嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 问题是 女人不是什么时候都能产奶啊 奶牛都不是这样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我那时候去，满大街狗肉招牌
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你要让大妈产奶 大妈倒是乐意 可就累惨你了 要怀孕才行啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 据说一直有吸的话，产量还是不小的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 在哪里？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 需要催产素配合的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 灌激素，把对动物的恶行对同胞姐妹实施一遍
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 赎罪的时候到了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个其实可以找洋人来产奶 既满足了国人的虚荣心 又照顾了土共的面子 更重要的是 土共不敢管
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 哪种洋人？岛国人？
<yunfan> 现在许多老外来天朝找工作就想着教英语
<yunfan> jiero: 要奶量大的 当然最好是藕罗巴人种了
<yunfan> 考虑经济因素 可以找墨西哥 南美的
<yunfan> 当然 有钱的可以找俄罗斯的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 教英语的很多是找不到工作的毕业生
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我看工资也不算高，但是对他们来说可以了，老家物价低
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 还有 可以去北欧忽悠金发女郎 参加母乳慈善 额
<MeaCulpa> ....
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 崩溃了，使用sudo apt-get remove -- http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402131 崩溃了，使用sudo apt-get remove --purge wine*本来想只删除wine的，结果把系统里面的东东全删了，想死啊！！！有什么方法可以恢复呢？刚好昨天用系统自带的backup备份了，能不能用光盘启动进去还 …
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: gaoji
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 喜欢搞慈善的 就忽悠他们来搞慈善 喜欢文化的 就忽悠他们来体验文化 喜欢钱的 就招聘
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩老外蛋疼的多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你可以和 yunfan一起去忽悠
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 看，不需要很多钱，你就可以开公司了
<jiero> yunfan: 如果干的好，你抓住一个就可以出国了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 中国人对外 认真打仗不行 但是忽悠是能把洋人给忽悠瘸了 在大清 洋人不怕你 但是如今土共有核弹  洋人轻易也不敢动武 所以可以尽情忽悠啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你地魔都老外多 不如去联络个北欧的 发动母乳计划吧
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 奇怪，看着又是日企http://english.pigeon.co.jp/ir-m-1.html
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ PIGEON CORPORATION - Management
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 难道说，和韩国那个不是一家...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不认识
<yunfan> 或者找德意天主教的搞 婴儿解放计划    就跟美国的废奴运动一样 专门让洋人收二胎
<yunfan> 计生办的不敢动洋人
<MeaCulpa> hmm我国貌似跨国领养的不多，不知道是不是zf从中咔嚓
<jiero> MeaCulpa yunfan   你们两个的主意很不错啊，忽悠老外的来提供母乳 - - - - - 关键是空气不太好，对方带着婴儿不想来 - ？
<yunfan> 不要领养 领养的话 父母不干呢
<yunfan> 只是让洋人来天朝 在生孩子 的时候保护父母而已
<jiero> 俄罗斯和美国互相领养。
<yunfan> jiero: 可以去我大徽州住 空气好 离魔都近 有国际机场 随时可以跑路回家
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯禁止美国领养的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你去看, Putin颁布过法律
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 起因是美国妈妈虐待俄罗斯儿童致死
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 已经领养的就算了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我去过淮南，那空气叫一个差...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 美国妈妈会因为爱玩导致任何儿童死亡。不止领养。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 估计那是化工重镇
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 看错了么。
<MeaCulpa> https://thepiratebay.se/blog/229
<MeaCulpa> 金邀请海盗湾去朝鲜...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你这家伙，中午不睡。一直扯这些？
<iGoogle> 不是胖子喜欢睡觉嘛。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。有那一说么。
 * jiero 倒是终于可以用上 i5 了。
<iGoogle> 有吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 睡不着，要不你贴个pl?
 * palomino|working momo jiero 
<iGoogle> 那你不更加睡不着嘛。
 * jiero 感受到了马的气息。
<MeaCulpa> 这些网要是真去朝鲜...我们访问是不是会快点...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。运送它们的电脑去了朝鲜，就算是朝鲜的超级计算机了。。。
<iGoogle> 又要翻一道墙。。。 MeaCulpa
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 对了，你们公司要是给上游提了代码，代码再被伊朗，朝鲜用户下载，你们算违反出口限制条例么？
<iGoogle> 从pirate整天只能看 roylez了。你高兴？ MeaCulpa
 * adam8157 曾经debian有分版本, 美国版不包含某些加密算法
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 淮南是不行的
 * sjd debian什么版本最稳定呢
<MeaCulpa> http://2-vpn1.com/home.action
 * sjd 笔记本用debian怎么样
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 二师兄VPN 免费的VPN 免费VPN free vpn
<yunfan> adam8157: 我买了个av线  总算可以用我的小电视机了
<MeaCulpa> 这名字...
 * adam8157 转让killwall 一年B套餐
<adam8157> yunfan: 几块钱买的?
 * adam8157 转让killwall vpn一年B套餐
<MeaCulpa> 接
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你咋，公司vpn用的爽拉
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: vpn不如ssh爽啊, 下东西得关, 看cntv的体育视频还得不停的update路由表...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 也就移动设备没办法用用
<MeaCulpa> 要不就是玩游戏
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: sshtunnel
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: tunnel麻烦，iOS之类的
 * adam8157 哦 移动设备确实麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 移动设备很多vpn都没辙，我这黑莓还要选cisco vpn, 还不一定能用，从没试过
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我电脑和手机都是用的cisco vpn, 被封可能性最小...
 * adam8157 afk
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭 还醒着呢？
<gebjgd> sjd_zeus: 笔记本用arch
<MeaCu1pa_> hmm
<MeaCu1pa_> 肚子不舒服。可乐喝太多
<hamo> MeaCu1pa_: 开源社区我们可管不了吧
<MeaCu1pa_> hamo: 嘿嘿，不知道
<MeaCu1pa_> 为啥蛤蟆的mail在topic
 * adam8157 back
<lainme> adam8157: https://github.com/fivesheep/chnroutes
<kk> lainme ⇪ ti: fivesheep/chnroutes · GitHub
<adam8157> lainme: 不行的... MM
<yunfan> adam8157: 超市采购顺手买的 10来快
<adam8157> yunfan: 贵死了
<MeaCu1pa> 改路由还是麻烦
<yunfan> adam8157: 我知道就比率来说贵 不过淘宝的话你要付运费 去中关村的话 我的时间远比这点钱贵
<adam8157> lainme: cntv就不按那个来, 风云直播也不... sigh
<adam8157> yunfan: make sense
<yunfan> adam8157: 问题在于 2A的电流供应 接我的液晶显示器 还是有闪 我觉得好像视频驱动有问题
<adam8157> yunfan: 太高了电流, 有过载的风险
<adam8157> yunfan: 以前变压器限制了无法过载, 结果你这变压器太给力了
<yunfan> adam8157: 那是快冲 都是高电流的 我同事小米的快冲是1A的 我的狠点 2A
<adam8157> yunfan: 我建议你找个不超过1.2A的...
<yunfan> adam8157: 问题是接那么多设备都要供电么
<iGoogle> yunfan: 没概念了。。。哪里能到2A
<yunfan> 反正不会爆炸
<yunfan> iGoogle: 那个插座是这么说的 我没测过
<yunfan> iGoogle: 是我的手机的快冲 上面写着 5V 2A
<yunfan> 三星 galaxy note 2国行联通版
<iGoogle> 搞一个电流钳吧。你看看，启动峰值
<yunfan> 我不会搞 那个确实充电快 肯定电流高
<yunfan> 而且普通的带不动我的外界屏幕 我的htc g7的usb插头 带起来 屏幕就闪得不能看
 * adam8157 可怜我还在用750mA的
<iGoogle> 充电快的，似乎是脉冲形式充的。不是电流一直那么大。
<yunfan> 我找给你看 sucke
<adam8157> iGoogle: 脉冲的不敢用... 也没人搞脉冲的usb充电器吧, 脉冲一般是万能充用, 直接接手机怕烧咯
<yunfan> 你吗 我手头就有 拍个照片给你看
<yunfan> 额 在另外一个包里
<yunfan> adam8157: 脉冲的是用一个电容器的吧  以前见过一个人赞充电器设计
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣，好久不见
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<hamo> roylez: 扎西
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你不喜欢快嘛。
<roylez> hamo adam8157 你俩gaoji蜜月回来啦？
 * hamo 为什么神知道...
<iGoogle> 有点伤电池
<yunfan> http://product.pchome.net/mobile_datacable_samsung_n7100etau90cwc/param_383119.html   iGoogle 你看这里 输出是5V 2A
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ 【三星N7100 原装手机线充（ETA-U90CWC）参数】三星N7100 原装手机线充（ETA-U90CWC）手机数据线参数_配件清单_保修信息|PChome电脑之家
<iGoogle> 啥。水货吧
<yunfan> hamo 玩arm不
<hamo> yunfan: 不玩...
<yunfan> igoogle额 国行又不会改这种配件
<hamo> yunfan: 问dandan壕
<hamo> yunfan: 他玩
<adam8157> roylez: 尼码
<yunfan> 反正就是这个线
<jusss> hi，各个壕
<iGoogle> 峰值2A。根本到不了。这线要2A，几秒就热得化了。
<yunfan> 三星的系统好挫  没有usb storage device emulator
<iGoogle> 算线的直径。
<yunfan> 反正这个电流高是确实的 用htc的屏幕狂闪 用这个就好多了
<iGoogle> ums模式最好
<yunfan> 也许是电阻的原因呢 要不干嘛这么贵
<iGoogle> 好吧。你感觉好就成。不扯参数
<yunfan> 反正不会爆  这机器又不带电池
<yunfan> 比较挫的是芯片
<iGoogle> 会可能爆的哦。
<yunfan> broadcom那没有pdf下载
 * adam8157 16倍于普通发热
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个的汇编工具的repo上都声明跟broadcom没关系 额
<yunfan> 而且都在玩逆向工程破解
<yunfan> 其实mips可以考虑弄一批含aptiv家族的芯片来做树莓派这种东西
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸早
<bluezd> hamo: 早　．．．．．．．．
<adam8157> bluezd: 过了?
<bluezd> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛铛
<hamo> bluezd: 过了？
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> hamo: .
<hamo> bluezd: 啥就过了阿？
<adam8157> gfrog: 买了壳子了 贵的肝儿疼
<gfrog> adam8157: 大土豪！
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> gfrog: 大土豪就会装...
<bluezd> hamo: 好久不见啊
<gfrog> hamo: .
<hamo> bluezd: 细啊细啊...
<yunfan> maple有人用么
<gfrog> adam8157: 我记得有个神马事想问你来着。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 我帮你回答了，他没有
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd 哦，想起来了，beaker那货有啥系统变量/函数说明么？
<gfrog> hamo: 真的？
<gfrog> hamo: 这是我的下一个问题
<hamo> gfrog: 是阿
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<yunfan> ubuntu要搞自己的X 额
<yunfan> 又一个wayland
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vbox修改usb配置后悲剧了，救命啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402134 高手们，救救我吧。。。 昨天把winXP干掉后用启动盘装了12。04。今天上午又装了vbox，可发现不能加载u盘。于是我在论坛里找了教程照着做了，然后就悲剧了：重启后不能进入系统。 教教我怎么 …
<freeflying> iGoogle: 长沙这几天冷不冷
<iGoogle> freeflying: 热起来了
<iGoogle> 大太阳
<imtxc> 过了？ bluezd ?
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神神神
<gfrog> freeflying: 侯侯侯
<hamo> bluezd: 过啥了？
<gfrog> bluezd: 过了？
<bluezd> hamo: 那个破认证
<hamo> bluezd: RHEL?
<gfrog> bluezd: 芳草地那中午吃啥？
<hamo> bluezd: RHCE?
<bluezd> hamo: 恩
<hamo> 壕
<iIlL10Oo> nc -l , 如何以 16进制 显示?
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: nc -l 咋了
<nyfair> 不想弄3d加速，装什么桌面环境好？
<iGoogle> apn空白，这是啥事情。无法联网
<onlylove> http://it.21cn.com/discovery/baike/a/2013/0305/10/20541436.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 数百游客涌向教堂 不看耶稣看“鸡脸”(组图) - 百科揭秘 - 21CN.COM
<yunfan> adam8157: 买本这个书送我吧 http://product.china-pub.com/52692#ml
<MeaCulpa> http://youtu.be/AjYX4LvzJkc
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ YouTube - FULL VIDEO Report of Kim Jong Un and Dennis Rodman!
<adam8157> yunfan: 面向21世纪高等院校课程规划教材  烂书flag高挂啊
<freeflying> gfrog: upstart还有google在用
<gfrog> freeflying: 这跟我有啥关系，XD
 * hamo 已经互相买书赠送了？关系进展真快...
<freeflying> gfrog: 要是google把它用到android上才好
<gfrog> freeflying: android上不需要这么复杂的service控制吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 这样systemd就能完蛋，你也不用被它折磨了
 * hamo Long Live SYSTEMD!
<freeflying> hamo: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: +1
<gfrog> freeflying: 只要RHEL7要用systemd，那这货就还能再活10年
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...
<yunfan> adam8157: 哈 不过arm汇编真没什么书 arm官方提供那个大烂pdf更烂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: +1
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有GNOME3,万一rhel7用了，那gnome就死不了了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RH满赛
<freeflying> gfrog: 干掉它
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 帽帽会用systemd么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看Fedora18/19这架势，基本定下来了啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦...
<freeflying> gfrog: 等着被虐吧
<piggybox> gfrog: rhel大都跑在服务器上，它用不用gnome都无所谓
<gfrog> freeflying: 被upstart虐么？
<freeflying> gfrog: upstart没那么变态
 * gfrog 现在最讨厌神马大都/一般/普遍，你妹的，你的调查样本有多大？
<nyfair> The Pirate Bay claims it is now hosting from North Korea, what a ass hole
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 没那么快吧，前两天刚说金欢迎他们去，这就过去了？
<yunfan> freeflying: 侯总 送点云平台份额不？
<nyfair> 貌似已经去了，三胖也想当海贼王啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 啥叫云平台份额啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 说人话就是 给点vps node玩玩呗
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们现在有*aas? 都是给云服务商服务的吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 这本如何 http://product.china-pub.com/198276#ml
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Linux内核设计的艺术：图解Linux操作系统架构设计与实现原理（英文版输出到美国,繁体版输出台湾） - china-pub网上书店
<adam8157> yunfan: 这本书极其烂
<freeflying> yunfan: aws每个月700小时免费试用啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 有个正经事  为何ppa不考虑直接配个ubuntu one呢 这样别人可以直接去他仓库里取东西
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 既然你业界人士都这么说了
<adam8157> yunfan: 不过有写的特别好的部分, 例如实模式和保护模式的转换
<yunfan> freeflying: 要信用卡的 能填你的我就上
<freeflying> yunfan: uds正在开，你可以去提啊，然后实现你的计划
 * MeaCulpa Linux 书, 50%都是烂的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看过?
<freeflying> adam8157: U1是SaaS啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 因为中科院那个老师这块最熟, 其它部分不敢恭维, 而且和设计艺术鬼关系没有
 * MeaCulpa Linux 中文书, 80%都是烂的
<adam8157> yunfan: 我去上过中科院这个老师的课
<adam8157> freeflying: oh
<freeflying> yunfan: 你高富帅会没有信用卡啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 这些建议界面我都领教过 还是跟侯总提比较有效率
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 你什么时候还去中科院上课了
<freeflying> yunfan: 直接写信给mark好了
<yunfan> freeflying: 2013/4月到期
<adam8157> yunfan: 在红帽的时候啊, 中科院开的操作系统和内核课程, 我蹭过
<yunfan> freeflying: 我倒是想啊 我有个android市场的想法 其实很适合ubuntu
<freeflying> yunfan: 只是到期而已，会给你renew的
<adam8157> yunfan: 在公司对面, 方便
<yunfan> adam8157: 原来如此 我倒是想去隔壁社科院旁听他们制定政策
<freeflying> yunfan: talk to Mark
<adam8157> yunfan: 你要哪方面的, 直接说, 我推荐就是了
<sjd_zeus> ...
<yunfan> freeflying: 中文写的 mark好像不会中文
<yunfan> adam8157: 稍等 我给你找下
<freeflying> yunfan: adam8157 会帮他翻译
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> adam8157: 中科院的操作系统课怎么样啊，有啥新的东西不
<yunfan> http://geek42.info/post/the-android-app-market/  adam8157 把google换成c记 把app market换成ubuntu shop或者repo
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Geek42 » Post: android 市场的一些想法
 * sjd_zeus .......掉线了
<yunfan> freeflying: 侯总果然是高管 打得一手好太极 高
<adam8157> freeflying: 那老师对汇编很熟, 课程作业是实现自己的操作系统, 讲的不错, 那本书也还行, 只是标题太差 而且过誉
<adam8157> freeflying: 高
<freeflying> adam8157: 你有那书？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你要多跟侯总学学 要不然以后还是qa的命
<adam8157> freeflying: 我同学有, 看过
<freeflying> yunfan: 明显挑拨
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥时候借我看看
<freeflying> adam8157: 最近刚看了plan9的一哥们吐槽unix
<adam8157> freeflying: 在我同学那... 天津呢
<yunfan> freeflying: 我这是指点 adam8157
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 我还打算借来看呢
<freeflying> adam8157:  对了，月底找个时间去爬山+FB
<freeflying> adam8157: 可以去个远点的地方
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL会grub2么？会ExtLinux么...
<adam8157> freeflying: 好啊好啊.  这个月还要跟着RH爬一次山 八大处 cc gfrog
<cherrot> freeflying, FB 是？
<freeflying> cherrot: facebook
 * cherrot 娘的 今天被入职邮件刷屏了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 目测会grub2吧。
<freeflying> cherrot: framebuffer
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: aw shit
<yunfan> 腐败 cc cherrot
<gfrog> adam8157: 还八大处。。
<freeflying> cherrot: 入职啥公司了
<cherrot> yunfan, 哦 这个是正解啊
<cherrot> freeflying, 我没入职
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这个。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 百望山修防火道了, 不好玩了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我没仔细看消息。
<yunfan> cherrot: 说名字
<freeflying> adam8157:  去凤凰岭吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们徒步党果然都不喜欢防火道
<yunfan> Fox78: hi 最近怎么不去#forth了
<cherrot> yunfan, freeflying 胖企鹅。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 周末出来骑车吧
<yunfan> cherrot: 额 之前不是远程么 现在正式了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没得野路怕 就没意思了
<freeflying> gfrog: 我现在没车了
<cherrot> yunfan, 木有正式
<cherrot> yunfan, 还没毕业呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，野路子上可以跟妹纸亲密接触下？
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃买个车还不是分分钟的事儿。
<yunfan> 买个东风
<yunfan> 附赠红旗2
<freeflying> gfrog: 加我gtalk聊这事
<freeflying> 出门办事
<yunfan> 哪个敢叫你让路 就瞄准他 锁定之
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看过那文章了么 要不给转成for ubuntu的
<adam8157> yunfan: 我司得扩张100倍才有人手这么搞...
<freeayu> adam8157 你在什么公司
<adam8157> freeayu: 目前canonical
<freeayu> 哇
<freeayu> 在美国？
<adam8157> freeayu: 帝都
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞毛儿？
<freeayu> canonical 竟也有在帝都了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 明明是雾都
<gebjgd> adam8157: 竟然诡辩的说是在帝都
<yunfan> adam8157: 呵呵
<nyfair> cannonical在中国是什么性质的公司？
<nyfair> 搞销售的？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 建材
<gebjgd> 五金建材
<yunfan> 个人觉得是经营人口买卖业务的
<nyfair> 我也觉得是
 * yunfan 不行我把那文章改改投给github好了
<nyfair> 对了对了，之前这里谁写过dcss攻略来着
<gebjgd> 啥叫dcss
<nyfair> 初音岛夏季篇 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Talk:Dungeon_Crawl_Stone_Soup
<kk> nyfair ⇪ ti: 讨论:Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup - Ubuntu中文
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 东非平台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402139 东非平台是网上合买彩票平台 重庆、江西、新疆、天津时时彩。 重庆、江西、广东、山东十一选五。福彩3D 排列三排列五、快乐8、快乐十分、快乐农场等多样彩种！ 现加奖80%当中··· 2元一注。三星奖金一注1800.支持4 …
<wqn> 大家好，问个问题emacs .org文件时间戳怎么改成中文的（<2013-03-05 Tue> -> <2013-03-05 周二>）？
<yunfan> 额 cnnic也出了个mirror
<cfy> wqn: 估计和某环境变量有关
<cfy> wqn: 改改locale试试
<wqn> cfy: mac下，(setq system-time-locale "zh_CN.UTF-8")之后，应该是周二的，是乱码二>
<onlylove> yunfan: cnnic的mirror敢用么
<onlylove> 装好FF以后第一件事先把CNNIC的证书干掉
<cfy> wqn: 哦
<sjd_zeus>  onlylove 将CNNIC的证书干掉有啥好处呢
<freeayu> spring 这个框 架  在 传统的MVC模式里面扮演什么样的角色了
<wqn> 在琢磨琢磨了，bye
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 没什么好处，可也没坏处
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有猫扑的 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 猫扑也有mirror?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33691
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Canonical宣布新的显示服务器Mir
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> 传说中C记的xserver?
<yunfan> onlylove:  http://labs.mop.com/apache-mirror/
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Index of /apache-mirror
<cherrot> 有熟悉 gnome 配置的人么？ dconf中都有哪些取值类型？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33688
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 铁道部将被拆分
<\rs> cherrot: 你認識 lzx?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33696
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星Galaxy S IV将利用眼球跟踪翻页
<iIlL10Oo> 牛
<yunfan> cherrot: 你去企鹅 搞点云平台给我们玩啊
<yunfan> cherrot: 还有那个投影的
<cherrot> yunfan, 我们没有  弱爆了
<cherrot> yunfan, 投影？
<yunfan> cherrot: 你啥部门
<yunfan> cherrot: 企鹅出了个投影仪 微型的
<cherrot> yunfan, 不晓得 。我是出门遭鄙视的web部门
<gfrog> cfy: 嘿
<piggybox> freeayu: spring框架里有一部分模块是对应web mvc框架的
<yunfan> cherrot: 额 遭谁鄙视？
<yunfan> cherrot: webqq是你们的么?
<cherrot> yunfan, 不是  我们是腾讯网
<cherrot> yunfan, 做web的。。做php的。。。唉。。。
 * cherrot 搞不懂一个dconf对列表长度竟然还有要求
<yandong> webqq是不是停止研发了啊？
<yandong> cherrot:
<yunfan> cherrot: 还行吧 虽然前途不大 总比没前途好
<yunfan> webqq不搞了？
<cherrot> yunfan, 不是我们负责
<yunfan> cherrot: 不是据说腾讯的网站是c写的么
<cherrot> yunfan, php  http header中都能看到
<Hiso-android> ...
<yunfan> cherrot: header造假太容易
<cherrot> yunfan, 没必要造假而已
<yunfan> cherrot: 腾讯网站流量也不小吧 我记得客户端的群公告也是引用网页的 这个归你们管么
<cherrot> yunfan, 恩
<cherrot> yunfan, 新闻推送
<cherrot> yunfan, 群公告不是
<yunfan> cherrot: 你们管的究竟有哪些呢
<cherrot> yunfan, 网站 新闻
<cherrot> yunfan, 好多美女编辑
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 广州城市职业学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402143 有广城的吗？进来报道下 统计信息: 发表于 由 ajun9386 — 2013-03-05 16:04
<\rs> cherrot: 騰訊前端不好做吧，好多要兼容的東西……
<cherrot> \rs, 太多屎一样的前端开发了，tmd连编辑都随便写js 弄个页面全是tmd错误 让老子给他们一个个擦屁股 我日
<cherrot> \rs, 日日日日日日日日日日
<cherrot> \rs, 日无止境
<\rs> en, Programming career is not for everyone
<\rs> cherrot: css水很渾……怎麼學？
<cherrot> \rs, 我不会  不是技术活。。
<\rs> cherrot: 你是寫js的？
<cherrot> \rs, ps制版，切图，生成页面模板  微调  貌似是这么个流程。貌似都在windows下完成
<cherrot> \rs, 我是后台开发 当时缺前端 于是才让我负责的  所以只会点js
<yunfan> cherrot: 给美女擦屁股不是坏事啊
<yunfan> cherrot: 你的title是什么
<cherrot> yunfan, 后台开发
<cherrot> yunfan, 写js的都是难得
<yunfan> cherrot: 你这搞得跟小公司一样了 还管js
<cherrot> yunfan, 一个组负责一个项目而已
<yunfan> cherrot: 腾讯应该收入不错吧
<cherrot> yunfan, 算低的
 * adam8157 cherrot, maple, lyric... 这么多人都去腾讯了, 必须收入不错啊 cc yu
 * adam8157 cherrot, maple, lyric... 这么多人都去腾讯了, 必须收入不错啊 cc yunfan 
 * \rs 後臺也很高級啊……不過似乎市面上無數網站都是不懂concurrent programming parallel的
 * cherrot 谁告诉我dconf的value长度最大值是多少。。
<adam8157> cherrot: -2
<adam8157> cherrot: 我猜 哈哈
<cherrot> \rs, 俺们做web的用不着这么复杂的东西
<yunfan> cherrot: 小窗告诉我下吧 让我有个底
<yunfan> adam8157: c记不也许多人去?
<adam8157> yunfan: 我们大陆人很少的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你跟蛤蟆都跟侯总回弯弯了
<adam8157> yunfan: 没门儿
<\rs> cherrot: blogread.cn常能看到(應該是sa吧)榨乾linux tcp/ip性能，折騰systemtap還動不動翻內核代碼研究的……太高端了
<yunfan> adam8157: 可以找侯总给你介绍老婆 通过婚姻搞到对岸护照
<alvin_rxg> Title: 博客导航 -- 共学习 共进步！ (@ blogread.cn)
<\rs> cherrot: icedcoffeescript最有希望了吧
<cherrot> \rs, 木有听过。。
<cfy> \rs: ......高级。。。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • mint14找回桌面菜单栏，急。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402146 组里有用MINT 14 的没？ LinuxMint 14 Cinnamon，点了桌面菜单（就是最下面哪个大长条）上面一个什么选项之后，桌面菜单就隐藏起来了，怎么都找不回来，所有窗口都变成无边框的样子，而且放大缩小 …
<\rs> cherrot: 怎麼對網頁感興趣的？學校沒這類課吧
<cherrot> \rs, 算法很弱 只好做业务咯～
<sjd_zeus> 谁推荐个办公用的笔记本吧，Lenovo u410-ise感觉不好
<iGoogle> bluezhudong 是谁？ 主动不撸？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 赞
<MeaCulpa> ^^
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: thinkpad t430s or x230
 * sjd_zeus  t430+ssd是不是很爽呀
<\rs> cherrot: 做www.hsin.hr/coci/ 是最有成效的。我感覺世面上不懂算法的人一把一把的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Croatian Open Competition in Informatics (@ hsin.hr)
 * syq 表示t410s陪ssd很爽
<leaveboy> X230配ssd更爽
 * sjd_zeus 哦？
<cherrot> \rs, :)  现在好没方向感啊 工作也没激情了。。。两周上线的项目，维护了半年。。
<syq> adam8157: 对于那个mir,我们是不是应该说RIP
 * MeaCulpa 只有笔记本电脑这种没地方插内存的才需要SSD
<syq> MeaCulpa: 那服务器呢？
<MeaCulpa> syq: 堆内存阿
 * sjd_zeus 难道你台式机全内存架构？
<adam8157> syq: 生死存亡的一步棋啊
<MeaCulpa> syq: memcache阿
<syq> MeaCulpa: 内存是永远不够用的
 * cherrot 360搜索的份额竟然过12%了。。。
<iIlL10Oo> memdisk
<\rs> 我以後工作了也想窩在家閉關一年不想立刻工作，在辦公室很浪費時間
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 要速度的堆内存，要HA的放存除
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 要速度的堆内存，要HA的放存储....
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: flash-based SSD很不可靠的
<yunfan> \rs: 那你可以现在学做app
 * sjd_zeus MeaCulpa 个人使用有啥不可靠的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 我宁可花钱在UPS上放内存
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ...不是说服务器么~
<syq> MeaCulpa: 内存很贵的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 已经出了断电不掉数据的材质了
<MeaCulpa> syq: 内存没比flash 贵多少了...
<MeaCulpa> syq: 我记得也有基于DDRRAM的SSD的
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa 我们公司的系统还用不到那高的速度需求，我是上存储的
<MeaCulpa> Flash太烂
<syq> MeaCulpa: 现在还做不大啊
<syq> MeaCulpa: flash和ssd不是一回事
<\rs> cherrot: http://forgejs.com/ 去除 img { vertical-align: middle } 爲什麼 <b>Forge</b> 會上下移動
<alvin_rxg> Title: ForgeJS™: JavaScript Intensive Weekends (@ forgejs.com)
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 是啊，存储的峰值速度就是存储的CPU, Cache和内存跑出来的
<sjd_zeus> 搞个SSD的存储怎么样呢
<MeaCulpa> syq: 我说的是mem-based ssd
<syq> adam8157: 怎么感觉那帮人不知道害怕呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 大部分存储厂家还没过渡到10000转的盘呢
<sjd_zeus> IBM有支持SSD硬盘的存储了
<syq> MeaCulpa: 那种盘现在最大的多大？
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 跑出来的都是CPU顶出来的，与盘无关
<sjd_zeus>  SSD现在最大的是512的吧，还有480的也比较大了
<MeaCulpa> 现在无脑的人多，堆SSD顺应潮流
<piggybox> 现在还有ssd+hd混合硬盘
<adam8157> syq: passion
<gebjgd> ssd给上网本子不错
<yunfan> piggybox: 经济原因
<sjd_zeus> 我现在还是普通的光纤硬盘
<\rs> ssh用作cache
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 那也是用户二，要不就是多媒体服务
<sjd_zeus> 系统的并发才1000左右，没那么高的需求
<cherrot> \rs, 不晓得  会颤抖？
<sjd_zeus> 你们谁用过用友的NC系统
<syq> MeaCulpa: 据说淘宝的cdn节点是 内存+ssd+sata的
<syq> 一级一级的
<iGoogle> 有钱用ssd，没钱自己搭raid
<sjd_zeus> 别说淘宝和阿里了，实际应用中很少有系统需要那么高的性能的
<MeaCulpa> syq: 存储的根本就是分级
<MeaCulpa> syq: 没分级的技术实力，就只好买设备
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这是18m的论调吧。js的论调。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 存储都是js
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 所谓的存储系统，都是js系统~~
<iGoogle> nas也是
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你的nas呢
<gfrog> iGoogle: 家里呢，下片儿呢
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<iGoogle> 那只是下载机。没突出nas
<syq> MeaCulpa: FUD
<odirus> 请问哪位用过豆瓣的API呢？
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p19 (2013-03-05) [i686-linux] 
<iGoogle> 我的定时器啊。 nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<yunfan> syq: 很符合l1 l2的设置
<\rs> cherrot: vertical-align 太高深的……不懂
<sjd_zeus> 挂家里下A片？
<sjd_zeus> 有3D的A片吗
<cherrot> \rs, 最好还是通过外层容器控制吧
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 有
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 快了
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 要眼镜
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 裸眼3D
<gebjgd> g+果然威武 找到第101次求婚
<MeaCulpa> g+太脏
<sjd_zeus> 101次求婚没啥吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 什么不脏
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: twitter, facebook都比G+干净
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 任何东西
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 怎么脏了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 林志玲那个？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: g+ load图片太猛，一下子就一大陀...
<MeaCulpa> 万一....
<gebjgd> piggybox: 对
<MeaCulpa> 比我的Tumblr都猛
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: js脏，连接多，鼠标操作多，鼠标里程长
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 个人对这UI没法用
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 下一代 Ubuntu 桌面将基于 Qt 和 QML http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402149 buntu 宣布将使用其自己开发的名为 Mir 的显示服务器，用来替换 X Windows Server。更换的原因 Ubuntu 的说法是： 没有一个现有的解决方案能够在不需要采取重大妥协的情况下实现我们对用户体验和质 …
<yunfan> 额 倒向qt 这不是遂了cpp党么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 和Qt没关系
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: C记求爷爷告奶奶一个个拉来的
<piggybox> QML里是javascript
<yunfan> 反正我不喜欢qt
 * MeaCulpa 表示紧紧团结在nVidia周围
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我喜欢，hoho
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: cpp党都没好下场
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不懂CPP
<yunfan> flash有个新的player代替gnash
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我只知道Qt用其他语言作binding最简单
<yunfan> 我去看了mozilla托管的 居然有个底层是forth实现的 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Qt UI可以完全独立出来用其他语言bind,没有多余的调用层次，macro处理之
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这我知道啊 只是你不可能只是用脚本的 早晚你得被迫写cpp
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是，我只是用Qt的一部分来完善其他语言，比如py.ruby的ui
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那个真心比gtk, wx 之类安逸的多阿
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢qt不代表gtk wx就不烂
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: :)
<yunfan> wx曾经火过一阵 不知道怎么就突然没声音了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 主要是要多快好省的建设你讨厌的GUI, Qt比较安逸
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: wx一层层调用，麻烦
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是 但是如果他们能用其他语言实现个简单的引擎我就喜欢了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 用一个你讨厌的东西迅速的做完一个你讨厌的事情 :)
<yunfan> 比如 用c甚至汇编实现个vm
<yunfan> 就跟 qvm那样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 比如写gui
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 考虑下web 开发 最先进的模式在这里
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: web 我讨厌
<yunfan> 桌面gui不过是不断的靠近web而已
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 下浏览器的时候，我可以下10个Qt lib
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是这世界二
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: qml就是一次靠近尝试 gtk3上也是这个趋势 都有跟css差不多的东西了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，举世混浊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 下浏览器的时候，我可以下10个Qt lib, 搞不懂web的价值在哪里
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: web现在都能本地加速了 早晚都要合流的
<yunfan> web就是依赖大点
<MeaCulpa> 那怕世界上所有网站都要求你下载一个桌面图形库，我都觉得比现在的js, css, html5, 臃肿的浏览器舒服
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 臃肿那是错觉 你可以44 netsurf这种又小巧又支持现代浏览器特性的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我觉得还是人的问题，大家都喜欢web，连桌面程序的网络模块都在发http
<MeaCulpa> 魔都机动车拍牌程序就是....服务器还被人DDoS
<MeaCulpa> 还好不用码字了~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 主要是懒惰 呵呵 http server可以用现成的 client也可以
<MeaCulpa> en, 加密也有现成
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p19 (2013-03-05) [i686-linux] 
<Dante_> linux下连接ｕｓｂ转的ｃｏｎｓｏｌｅ需要特殊模块？
<amosk> Dante_, 需要
<Gungnir> exit
<Gungnir> quit
<Gungnir> -_-!
<amosk> Dante_, usbserial
<gungnir> hello world
<Dante_> 我编译了　　全部的ｕｓｂ串口模块
<Dante_> 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 美国人真开心，会点Unix Linux临时工随便找
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:  你去twitter fo @GetUnixJobs
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: fo了有啥用啊，看着干眼馋。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要求真心低，一天刷好过Contractor
<MeaCulpa> 一个单位干几个月，一年下来好多钱了
<MeaCulpa> 中国人的话圣诞节漫天要价
<MeaCulpa> 多好
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酥，醒醒，天还木黑呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，抹抹哈喇子下班
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 慢走。。
<edrunz> 嘿嘿
<Dante_> 好了
<Dante_> ｇｃｃ　　怎么为windows编译软件？
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/228562.htm
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 谷歌秘密打造当日送达快递服务 与亚马逊竞争_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 可以远程办公不
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/228561.htm  日本人终于出了个很cool的产品 而且还不贵
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ [图]日本OTAS发售名片大小超薄移动电源_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/385006/350573
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 译言网 | 电池大革命：为iphone充电仅需5秒
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/15728.html  roylez
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Lifetrons：适配器中的瑞士军刀
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我是学嵌入式的 安装哪个版本的ubuntu比较好 求推荐！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402150 如题(装虚拟机VMware上的) 统计信息: 发表于 由 cainiao166 — 2013-03-05 17:39
<freeayu> MeaCulpa hi
<freeayu> 上班很有空啊
<cherrot> 谁写过 gnome-shell extension  求资源推荐
<cherrot> cfy, 推荐的3个职位 有两个拒掉了
<cfy> cherrot: 哦？还有一个是啥？
<cherrot> cfy, 看来还是看工作经验的
<cfy> cherrot: 哦，
<cherrot> cfy, 还有一个是我们这的web后台开发
<cfy> cherrot: 哦，怎么样？
<cherrot> cfy, 等待筛选
<cfy> cherrot: 哦
<aile> ..
<aile> 早上看到一MM穿红袜子，就跟她开玩笑：你本命年啊？
<aile> 　　她顿时瞪大双眼：你看到我内裤了？
<aile> 　　我：……
<aile> 今天我在超市门口，看到一送快递的大哥，刚把他的摩托车发动。
<aile> 　　不到3秒就听“嘭”的一声他人和车就倒地上了。
<aile> 　　只见他默默的爬了起来，掏出钥匙把车子前轮的锁打开。
<aile> 人生就像一场游戏！当初选择了随机模式：结果出生在中国，准备升级。。。。
<kk> aile:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<kk> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求IEEE1588在里linux下面的应用指导啊。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402153 开始着手这方面的研究，但是却不知道方向步骤，还有注意些什么东西。 1.在开源网站上或者随便的网站上下的代码包加压后，需要改些什么呢？是按照一般的应用程序的编译移 …
 * leyle 今天又是一天
<wiiw> dota2 不错，希望能支持 linux
<roylez_> wiiw: 一刀刀一天，单手能逆天； 妹子放一边，基友围一圈
 * gfrog 朝鲜人民军最高司令部发言人表示，鉴于美韩的军事挑衅和对停战协议的粗暴践踏，决定朝鲜人民军处于进入全面对抗战的准备状态，从3月11号开始《朝鲜战争停战协定》将沦为废纸一张。此外，朝鲜人民军板门店代表部将切断电话，并终止一切活动。(央视记者赵曙光)
 * gfrog 该死的三胖儿啊。
<roylez_> gfrog: 好二男当如此
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救！！安装完ubuntu12.10后无法进入操作系统只显示Error 15 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402155 本人电脑是有两个硬盘：一个固态硬盘24G，以前装着win7，另一个是普通硬盘，有DEFG四个分区。 我用wubi安装ubuntu12.10在G盘后，开机无法进入任何操作系统，开机后只 …
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<\cx> \rs: 马甲哥, 有啥简单/实用, 快速学习的概率教程吗?
<\cx> cfy: ^^
<\cx> ChanServ: 你有没有?
<cfy> \cx: ..
<cfy> \cx: 24小时精通概率
<cfy> \cx: 一周精通概率
<cfy> \cx: 哈哈类似的
<cfy> \cx: 咋样？
<\cx> cfy: 真有这书? 我要6小时精通那种....
<cfy> \cx: 不知道。。。。。搜搜看。。
<cfy> \cx: 貌似没。。。
<cfy> \cx: z.cn 买不到..
<\cx> cfy: ...
<cfy> \cx: 为啥你需要概率？
<cfy> \cx: 大学里学的不够用？
<cfy> imtxc_away: 你那招人么？
<cfy> \cx: \rs: 突然发现perl的语法各种不会了。。。。
<cfy> \rs: 你还会c++语法么？
<cfy> \cx: 得赶紧再去学们脚本了。。。。。
<\cx> cfy: 我还会... 我还有在用...
<cfy> \cx: ........
 * \cx 忘不了c 和 perl.
<cfy> \cx: 我得不断得翻手册。。。翻手册。。。翻手册。。
<\cx> cfy: pleac.sf.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: PLEAC - Programming Language Examples Alike Cookbook (@ sourceforge.net *FROM* sf.net)
<\cx> cf
<\cx> cfy: http://pleac.sourceforge.net/
<kk> \cx ⇪ t: PLEAC - Programming Language Examples Alike Cookbook
<cfy> \cx: cool
<cfy> \cx: 打不开。。。是不是要翻墙。。。
 * \cx 万物非主, 唯有阿拉, 穆罕默德, 是主钦差. 阿门. 救世主耶稣万岁. 我佛慈悲. 太上道德真君明鉴! 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Mir，请教各位大神？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402158 今天Ubuntu 宣布将使用其自己开发的名为 Mir 的显示服务器，用来替换 X Windows Server。请问什么时候开始，现在的13.04能安装吗？有APP，安装上了需要删除 X Windows Server吗？ 求科普。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nlr …
<yh> o
<imtxc> cfy: 少年，我这里 咳咳
<imtxc> cfy: 不适合你…… 趁着现在还是自由身，去找不撸他们吧
<cfy> imtxc: ....
<cfy> imtxc: .........
<cfy> imtxc: ......................T_T
<imtxc> cfy: 我是说实话……
<cfy> imtxc: 好吧。。。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 你还是自由身？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你男朋友找到没呀
<cherrot> maplebeats, 说什么呢
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你劈腿了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你丫说清楚
<maplebeats> cherrot, 切，我这是关心你
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你的另一半
<cherrot> maplebeats, lol
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我看 cfy就挺不错的，我把它介绍给你吧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你试过了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 竟敢背着我劈腿 擦
<maplebeats> cherrot, 擦
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你不要有抵触心理嘛
<cherrot> maplebeats, 算了 由你去吧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 缘分尽了  把你送给小马验货好了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 噗
<zypeh> 这里有谁玩过jekyll静态部落格吗？
<maplebeats> zypeh, me
<zypeh> :D
<maplebeats> zypeh, 你想问什么(我都不知道
<zypeh> maplebeats,
<zypeh> maplebeats, 其实我也没什么好问的
<maplebeats> zypeh, 哦。。。我jekyll博客挂了一年多了
<zypeh> maplebeats, 就是见用jekyll很有趣才好奇想玩玩耳
<maplebeats> zypeh, 其实我觉得没多大意思呀。。。用了这么久的感觉吧。。。就是生成静态网页而已
<zypeh> maplebeats, 就是免费流量和空间嘛，顺便学一学网站设计也好
<maplebeats> zypeh, 哦，你说github呀
<zypeh> maplebeats, yes
<maplebeats> zypeh, 恩恩，挺好的。。。我当年换jekyll就是因为这个原因。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 在腾大不
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没有，在中兴学院
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我的工作地好像不在腾大
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哦
<maplebeats> cherrot, TX在深圳的办工地点真TM多
<cherrot> maplebeats, 得意吧你就
<maplebeats> cherrot, 得意你妹，能混多久混多久的混日子型
<maplebeats> cherrot, MIG这么悲剧
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • gcc编译的C语言生成的文件如何独立执行啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402170 我在尝试用gcc进行编程，但是gcc生成的文件只用用./a.out类似的命令执行，难道就没有哪种直接点击执行的方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Duan_Paul — 2013-03-05 22:31
<cfy> maplebeats: cherrot: gaoji 不要扯上我。。。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: cherrot: 找 adam 和 hamo...
<maplebeats> cfy, 你不是没那个啥么
 * cherrot 祝他们幸福恩爱 天长地久
 * maplebeats adam和hamo已经私奔了么？
<cfy> maplebeats: 是滴。。。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 回家坐月子去了
<maplebeats> ofan, 噗= =
<knownbad> test
<kk> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> test
<kk> alvin_rxg, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<kk>  05:34
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-06
<oneju> 大家早啊。。。
<IronWard> 早上好
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 下一代 Ubuntu 桌面将基于 Qt 和 QML http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402178 下一代 Ubuntu 桌面将基于 Qt 和 QML 我是看人来对喷的。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangboyun — 2013-03-06 8:46
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用旋风离线下载的请进，为什么我的Firefox没法下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402179 RT。用QQ旋风离线下载web版离线下载好电影，点击普通下载竟然没有反应？！这是怎么回事？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nanan0313 — 2013-03-06 8:54
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<airead> morning
<airead> Bonjour
<iGoogle> 法国妹子？
<airead> 用的 google 翻译的 :)
<airead> 我要利用我的带薪大便时间了，再会
<MeaCulpa> 妈的imm.io换api了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io (@ imm.io)
 * MeaCulpa 貌似是出问题了
<iGoogle> 蛋疼搞api。直接支持post多好
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 就是post
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 貌似那网站的ruby代码坏了 ~~~
<MeaCulpa> imm.io最简单的post
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io (@ imm.io)
<iGoogle> url直接写post的那种
<iGoogle> 不是网页的形式
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: function immcurl { curl -s --form image=@$1 --form submit=OK http://imm.io/store/ | awk -F '\"[:,]\"' '{print $4}'; }
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 就是这样，一个--form搞定
<iGoogle> 额。这样代入哦
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你有没有类似推荐的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 要简单的，form简单到这个程度的
<iGoogle> pasteimg，如果只是贴图
<iGoogle> 没。我都是www::mechainize抓的
<MeaCulpa> 也是这样一个form一个input 搞定？
<iGoogle> 自动提交的形式
<MeaCulpa> hmm...那还是immio牛，curl即可
<iGoogle> 那是curl变态支持
<MeaCulpa> 要上url库就无聊了，pl, py写写也是两三行，但是无聊了，cURL才是正道~~
<iGoogle> curl不太智能
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=296204
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 将 paste-img 改得更加 KISS - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你真空~~
<iGoogle> 我喜欢广谱型的方法
<MeaCulpa> imgur之类要有个 dev key
<iGoogle> imagebin.org嘛。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<\rs> 大多數都只是個 form 吧
<sunwilston> ofan: 在吗？
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 有的挺麻烦
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch重启到windows下耳机没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402180 很诡异的问题，装的arch，windows7双系统，突然发现从arch重启进入win7，喇叭有声音，但是耳机却没有声音，各位知道什么问题吗？怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzzgd — 2013-03-06 9:43
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/fR43JZk.jpg
<osgi> 有什么办法，在安装
<osgi> 在安装ibus时，不需要安装emacs23
<osgi> 有什么办法，在安装ibus时，不需要安装emacs23的？
<iGoogle> 看过。 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 那ruby果然坏了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩
<MeaCulpa> rby也靠不住~~
<iGoogle> 我才准备加本地file提交的imm.io的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io (@ imm.io)
<MeaCulpa> 估计是码字的喝酒了~
<iGoogle> %web=(
<iGoogle> 	"http://imm.io/"=>{"image"=>'xxxx'},		#改js了
<iGoogle> 	"file://localhost/home/eexp/imm.io.html"=>{"image"=>'xxxx'},
<kk> iGoogle s, ⇪ Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那些用form的还有个好处，不用程序load base64的文件
<iGoogle> 我的脚本里面，只要不是js的网页，就支持提交
<MeaCulpa> 现在的网站都越作越麻烦
<iGoogle> 你说，我才知道有一个这样的form
<MeaCulpa> immio这样人品好的越来也少
<osgi> 是否有人可以办忙一下，谢谢
<iGoogle> 以前都不是js的啊。岂不是更好
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我一般看到一个站都下了source观察一下...这几年没法看了
 * MeaCulpa web小白
<MeaCulpa> 世界变化太快
<iGoogle> http://fpaste.org/bgOo/
<iGoogle> 你看
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Viewing Paste #282605
<MeaCulpa> 以前还cURL发推特呢...现在都OAuth了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: imm.io.html就是搞form的？
<iGoogle> 就他哪api。我放到html。本地读取就是
<MeaCulpa> 哦...也是
<MeaCulpa> 有没有哪个贴图站支持贴连接的...
<MeaCulpa> 估计没有，会很乱~
<iGoogle> 链接，直接贴这里嘛。lol
<iGoogle> shorturl?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不是，直接拿连接贴图，本地不存，让对方自己去取
<MeaCulpa> shorturl我用is.gd, KISS
<syq> osgi: 什么时候安装ibus需要emacs23了?
<iGoogle> 哪不就是short下嘛
<iGoogle> 使用图片的url就是，不使用网页的url
<ikk-> 软件包没有提供合法的 Installed-Size 控制字符串。查看 Debian Policy 5.6.20。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩要本机不下载的, 但是要图片在Server端被下载
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我要图片本身确实被下载那种~~
<MeaCulpa> 估计没人愿意干这个傻事
<osgi> 是的，我在安装ibus.el时，会捆绑emacs23
<iGoogle> 估计没人搞
<iGoogle> 不过我可以搞。把你的图片，都加一个广告的尾巴。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> 那简单，imagemagick 加个水印
<iGoogle> imagemagick随便加
<MeaCulpa> 恩，我发别人证件照片啥的，都加的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: tinypic 不过有验证码
<MeaCulpa> 以防不测
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 验证码不行~~
<MeaCulpa> 美国的hoster还要我传image id...
<MeaCulpa> godaddy, HM之类...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你真是比我还Ball Ache
<iGoogle> 说脚本？
<MeaCulpa> en 各方面...
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • drcom用xxtea加密的客户端有人写出了python登录脚本了么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402182 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 latyas — 2013-03-06 10:16
<iGoogle> 我是为大众啊。你是为自己
<MeaCulpa> 有耐心混Ubuntu论坛帮人做作业
<MeaCulpa> 恩，的确是，佩服~~
<MeaCulpa> 偶从不考虑别人~~贴代码还用function~~~
<MeaCulpa> 输出字符还用print... 用bash的同事我都不考虑~~
<MeaCulpa> 话说高级的shell都用POSIX 函数格式，暗地里加强了吧...不分shell function和posix function了
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 我是看新人比较可怜。
<MeaCulpa> posix 格式在bash zsh里面也可以随便相互调用，局部变量之类了吧
<MeaCulpa> 分清点对新人好...丫我这样过来的，心里不平衡
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: ubuntu paste
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 可以贴图？
<iGoogle> 可以啊
<iGoogle> 脚本里面支持的。lol
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，是ubuntu自家的类似我们那里wgetpaste的东西
<MeaCulpa> 每个distro都有自家的
<iGoogle> 贱兔似乎没自家的？
<MeaCulpa> 我们用 wgetpaste
<MeaCulpa> 应该是自家的，至少patch过，因为支持很多配置文件直接贴
<MeaCulpa> 但是一应该不支持image
<tryit> iGoogle, :-)
<iGoogle> 贴代码的，记得是有一个pastebin的程序
<MeaCulpa> immio太狠，不需要搞了
<iGoogle> tryit: *_*
<tryit> iGoogle, wgetpaste?
<iGoogle> 上面说的
<iGoogle> 酷胖用贱兔的。
<tryit> iGoogle, 我也gentoo，呵呵
 * MeaCulpa 用Sabayon
 * MeaCulpa 用Sabayon...装Gentoo~~
<iGoogle> 傻巴用。。。这名字不好
<iGoogle> hoho
<tryit> iGoogle, 你除了精通fvwm之外，还有哪些比较精通的？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: -_-!
<iGoogle> 不能说精通。比较熟悉而已
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: lol
<iGoogle> 熟悉perl
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 其实我现在跑gentoo kernel, 卸了所有sabayon的包管理，只是留着Sabayon Overlay
<tryit> iGoogle, 不管熟悉或者精通吧，很强了
<iGoogle> latex
<iGoogle> vala
<iGoogle> opera
<tryit> iGoogle, 好多。。
<iGoogle> inkscape
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ...omg 我这个单位机器连Sabayon Overlay都没了...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我用原生态的gentoo
<iGoogle> 都是软件。lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<iGoogle> 噶嘛
<iGoogle> 精通的，有一个。MCU
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Sabayon只是个人家的Gentoo, 装好了弄好了就是自己的Gentoo
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<iGoogle> gfrog: 噶嘛。你那么大的嘴巴，居然还呼吸系统不行。
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 只是多年前我领悟到与其苦逼的看手册，不如先无脑装了~~
<gfrog> iGoogle: 弱爆呗
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我现在也不时翻翻手册
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋没嘴巴，还骑车，啥呼吸系统？你问问。
<iGoogle> 体内循环？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋咋老不出来了
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我从不看
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 手册只是经验之谈，误导之处颇多
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 你大牛我小菜
<MeaCulpa> tryit: er...有时候跳出来看看更好，主要是以前gentoo wiki和gentoo doc太烂，现在好多了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 手册全名“参考手册”，参考而已……
<huntxu> gfrog: ~
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/293916b9/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F3370A4/story01.htm
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Solidot | 南非政府网站花了四千万，得到一个Wordpress网站+40美元主题
<iGoogle> 额。一直以为贱兔的wiki最好。虽然只看过几个文章。 MeaCulpa
<\rs> 現在只看 archlinux wiki 了
<iGoogle> 然后arch就抄贱兔的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Arch Wiki必须的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Gentoo wiki 曾经丢数据
<iGoogle> ubuntu用户表示，不需要看wiki。
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu直接google就是了，基本第一页总有ubuntu forum de1
<tryit> iGoogle, ubuntu实验性的东西太多。。
<iGoogle> 恩。直接google
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 比Fedora少~~
<gfrog> tryit: 实验性的东西谁能比过Fedora
<iGoogle> fedora+
 * gfrog 表示fedora已经3.9内核了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 話說，firewalld怎麽用 ...
<\rs> jquery plugins 也丟數據
<gfrog> huntxu: 没用过那玩意 @@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 贵司小白鼠项目
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<tryit> 无数次想放弃gentoo，受不了编译速度，试了几次都没下决心……
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ...why
<huntxu> gfrog: 表示跟著git master閑下來時編譯無壓力。。。
<iGoogle> 噶嘛现在还在哪？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 晚上碎叫的时候让他编译就是了
<pity> 请教：如何找出一列数据中重复次数最多的数据？
<pity> 还没用过 sed 和 awk
<MeaCulpa> pity: 给数据
<gfrog> huntxu: 表示自己懒得改config，直接偷懒用打包好的了。
<\rs> 果然都沒有備份習慣
<iGoogle> 重复次数最多？ hoho 这 awk可以搞
<iGoogle> 酷胖高兴死了
<iGoogle> 虽然pl也是一行
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩 awk 专搞这个
<tryit> iGoogle, 看pl代码很头大的
<iGoogle> 此专业。请教酷胖吧。
<iGoogle> 熟悉后，很简单。 tryit
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/15753.html
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ 手指固定夹：hold住所有的USB线
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/249146
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<iGoogle> yunfan
<\rs> ruby -ne 'c||=Hash.new{|h,k|h[k]=0};c[$_.split[0]]+=1;END{puts c.max_by(&:last).first}'
<\rs> pity: 猜測你最看得慣的是ruby
<iGoogle> OO的语言，就是麻烦，一定要写类名
<yunfan> iGoogle: 那是阿黄的设计工具 你太狗眼了
<iGoogle> nnnd 你看得出？
<\rs> iGoogle: 那是適合碼農用的oo語言 signal-of-noise ratio 太低了
<MeaCulpa> ruby里万物皆O?
<iGoogle> signal-of-noise ratio？不理解
<MeaCulpa> 信噪比
<iGoogle> ruby 应该改成 robo，表示OO
<MeaCulpa> \rs: ä½ Play Pussy
<iGoogle> 信噪比？用在这，不理解。
 * \rs 承認awk趕這活會短一些，隱式的associate array和 $_.split數組 $1 $2...
<iGoogle> 你这pl的语法啊
<iGoogle> pl全隐含写法。
<\rs> $F[3] ?
<iGoogle> awk是（）
<yunfan> iGoogle: 是阿黄告诉我的 额
<iGoogle> yunfan: lol
<\rs> 嗯 perl -lane 還是會比 awk 長一些
<yunfan> \rs: 你理论一套又一套的
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 看不懂
<iGoogle> 阿黄 阿黄的叫。啥时候开始这样的。像叫小狗。
<iGoogle> pl是会长点。因为awk处理这些，纯符号了。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: Play pussy = 装B
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: awk 写的长，pl短吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: awk一般都罗嗦，C语法
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: ...
<iGoogle> 这里是awk特例。重复项目。
<iGoogle> pl也是用hash自动计数
<MeaCulpa> pl内存管理更灵活点，in-place折腾无数，进去就不需要出来再搞了
<MeaCulpa> awk出来的东西，基本完全基于数据本身，还要sort啥的
<MeaCulpa> sed则是人类操作的记录，牛...人类是最难懂的
<iGoogle> pl的好处是，一次操作，附带产品很多。各种数据都现成的了。
<iGoogle> sed直接晦涩
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩人类最晦涩，因为机器的模式是固定的，人类....奇葩多了去了
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 剛好是看到過的東西……就說了
<MeaCulpa> 如果你的ip要和url或者其他数据配对的话，你可以选择下标，再弄个数组存数据
<MeaCulpa> pity: sort d分割符 -k2
<MeaCulpa> 哦不是-d
<MeaCulpa> -t
<MeaCulpa> 比如对第二列按数字排序就是sort -n -k2
<MeaCulpa> 长春那个娃娃可怜
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。 ff失踪了。
<MeaCulpa> 我国媒体不好，美剧里面，Child-Killer进了牢房都是要被虐带的
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p19 (2013-03-05) [i686-linux] 
 * MeaCulpa 东南亚人对于Social Networking有种奇怪的爱好
 * MeaCulpa 连公司里都如此
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是吧，阿三喷 | xarge 东南亚粹堆
<MeaCulpa> s/xarge/xargs
 * MeaCulpa 东南亚粹堆 <<< 阿三喷
<pity> MeaCulpa: \rs 感谢！
<MeaCulpa> pity: 祝顺利
<pity> MeaCulpa: 回头我补习一下 awk 和 sed，很早就想补了，但最近事儿多，没时间
<MeaCulpa> 没太大必要仔细学，用用即可
<yunfan> https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/dk1aiW4JjHd
<dispensable1> 话说，怎么无视这些提示人员进出聊天室的消息啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 进入不了ubuntu安装界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402189 出现 booting install ubuntu filesystem type is ntfs,partition type 0x07 [linux-bzimage,setup=0x4200,siza=0x466a40] [linux-initrd @ 0x7f23e000,0xdc0612 bytes] 等了好久就是没反应 怎么回事 啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 xckherokill — 2013-03-06 11:47  …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Sametime Linux版不知道能装么，应该是那货搞死了meanwhile
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你老找乐乐说干嘛。他去见女友去了吧。
<iGoogle> dispensable1: 客户端支持的事情
<dispensable1> 用的pidgin
<dispensable1> 找了半天没找到
<iGoogle> 这类客户端，支持irc最差的
<iGoogle> 因为irc只是一个插件
<dispensable1> 唉……其实是懒得去开其他的软件  那就这样吧……
<dispensable1> thx
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: maybe
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 支持你去偷拍。
<MeaCulpa> pidgin有一系列针对irc的查检
<iGoogle> 贴图的，倒是有人做过。
<frozen2013> 求教 sql  update table set a='' where yh in ('1','2','3') 怎么简化后面 in里面的东西。实际情况是一个集合 1到100的
 * frozen2013 求大神指教一下，先谢谢了。
<cherrot> frozen2013, 不懂你的意思
<cherrot> frozen2013, 这个数据集合是静态的么
<MeaCulpa> frozen2013: 不一样的数据库有不一样的帮助
<MeaCulpa> frozen2013: 现看看你的sql engine有没有BETWEEN
<MeaCulpa> WHERE yh BETWEEN 1 AND 900
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 12.04如何更改系统启动的硬盘位置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402192 选区_024.png 我的情况比较普遍，但却很少人提及这种问题： 1、我机器的系统原本是win xp，C盘(/dev/sda1)是系统盘，并且在这个盘上有grldr、menu.lst等文件，有来启动位置其他分区的linux系统。 2 …
<frozen2013> MeaCulpa: 嗯。好就是这个。哎。谢谢啦。是静态的
 * MeaCulpa 不写sql好多年...
<sjd> 下午好各位
<maplebeats> 好
<MeaCulpa> 我非常欣赏中国人对自己领袖的怀念。很多人在自己的话语前，都加上对领袖的思念的话语，譬如“为毛”，常看到有人说，“为毛我要好好学习”，“为毛今天要加班” ，“为毛我要留在中国” 等等，满含热情，是我非常欣赏的。在这里，我也要表个态，“为金我也要加倍努力，争取毕业后到朝鲜大使馆工作！”
<MeaCulpa> -- 平壤艺术团金兰姬
<MeaCulpa> 为毛...
<palomino|working> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 她是真没看懂，还是假装没看懂？
<piggybox> 为毛是哪里的方言说法？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不知道，感觉很常见呀，有时候我们也这样说
<MeaCulpa> 魔都的确有“毛”的说法
<MeaCulpa> 不知道什么时候开始的
<MeaCulpa> 我们一般只说一个字，“毛！”
<piggybox> 上海话？
<MeaCulpa> 然后带一口唾沫
<MeaCulpa> 应该不是的...不像
<MeaCulpa> 我们一般这样开头表示不同意，反驳："毛！测那！XXXXXX"
<MeaCulpa> 不过没有“为毛”的说法
<piggybox> 只知道天津话有“为嘛”
<palomino|working> 嘎嘛?
<MeaCulpa> 说嘛哪
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈
<sjd> 只能说汉语言文化博大精深呀
<sjd> 我去，我不去，英语怎么翻译
<frozen2013> sjd: 语文好难学
<piggybox> shit, I'm not going...
<frozen2013> 累了/zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 东北话里有为毛，是为jb毛的简略。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恩，看起来是的
<ikk-> 为毛就是为嘛, 就是为什么
<ikk-> 我去就是我靠
<sjd> piggybox 你的翻译好牵强哦，一点意境都没了
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imgur.com/Zr1hzBW.jpg
<MeaCulpa> sjd: I'm not fucking going
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 弱暴了
<piggybox> sjd: 直译嘛
<yunfan> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/1303_caojh_ksar/index.html?ca=drs-  曹 江华, 系统管理员, 中科思密达有限公司
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 使用 ksar 工具分析系统性能
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 大概有过这个游戏，忘记名字了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402194 是方块消除类的，但是方块是移动方向让我吃惊过， 不记得怎样了，只知道不是简单地下移。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-03-06 13:12
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 1年多来第一次重启
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<byzantium> 大家好
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<byzantium> linux下有方便做笔记的pdf阅读器吗？
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<roylez> byzantium: 打印，手写
<byzantium> roylez, 就是能够用 铅笔，或者圆珠笔之类的小工具进行文章段落的表姐
<byzantium> 标记
<ikk-> pdf 一般是只读的吧
<roylez> byzantium: 说了打印，这种pdf上做标记的，最后结果是根本不去看
<gfrog> byzantium: roylez ipad+goodreader，完美解决方案
<byzantium> gfrog, linux上有吗
<byzantium> 相应的工具
<byzantium> 打印太费事
<roylez> gfrog: 你又有ipad又有kindle，不觉得多余么？
<roylez> gfrog: 我帮你解决，寄一个给我
<gfrog> roylez: kindle拿来看闲书，小说漫画啥的。
<gfrog> roylez: ipad看pdf
<roylez> gfrog: 我pdf超过10页就打印
<gfrog> roylez: 浪费纸啊
<gfrog> roylez: 有很多pdf看完就完了，完全没必要留存
<gfrog> roylez: 需要留着看的我都直接买书
<roylez> gfrog: 恩，看我我撕碎了扔掉，18摸的原则
<roylez> gfrog: 我现在原则上不买实体书了
<gfrog> roylez: 贵摸财大气粗，不差纸钱儿
<roylez> gfrog: 你那坨带帽子的也不缺
<gfrog> roylez: 我想看的书都是买一本实体书然后看pdf @@ 名义上支持正版。
<lainme> byzantium: mendeley。但别的工具不能编辑。可以把注释和原文一起输出成新的PDF
<yunfan> 在想个问题  aws是可以上传自己定制的os的 是否可以用那些非主流的系统呢 比如minix l4
<byzantium> lainme, 好的 ， 我试试
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我用mkfs.ext4 命令格式化后，没有变成linux文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402198 我想用下面的命令把　/dev/sdb2 　格式化为　linux格式 sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb2 但是我运行完以后， $blkid /dev/sdb2: LABEL="data" UUID="F4B25A50B25A1786" TYPE="ntfs" $sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb2 1024002048 28 …
<piggybox> yunfan: 可以的，自己做个AMI，然后传上去
<piggybox> yunfan: 额，minix啊，不清楚它对xen支持如何
<sjd> 这个ksar用了下还不错哦
<sjd> ?
<sjd> 可以导出pdf文档，这个很实用
<crisewng> nagios 安装后map 显示缺少文件
<crisewng>  是不是要装php的gd库阿。缺少stat。。。.cgi
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • error: permission denied on key提示错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402202 以root权限登录设备，grep过滤查找资料 总会提示:error: permission denied on key root@ubuntu:~# sysctl -A | grep huge error: permission denied on key 'vm.compact_memory' vm.nr_hugepages = 0 vm.hugetlb_shm_group = 0 vm.hugepages_treat_as_m …
 * sjd_zeus 咋没人说话了？
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<MeaCulpa> 三角地
<MeaCulpa> 很暧昧的词汇阿
<cfy> XwinX: hi
<XwinX>  cfy hi
<kukey> 有人吗
<kk> kukey, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<grm> hi
<kk> grm, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<grm> hello, kk
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 64位下UBUNTU上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402203 这两天实验需要，再装了UBUNTU。 开始的时候我是用32位的11.10，上网没有问题，用163的源更新挺快。 但是后来发现不能用32位，改装64位，第一次是装10.10的64位版本，上网很慢，点开的网站只有 …
<cfy> php是最好的语言!
<ikk-> PulseAudio daemon 这个进程cpu优先级很高
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Python才是
<cfy> 终于有回音了。。
<cfy> 也是。。。。。这里都不是程序员。。。
<freeayu> English is the best language
<cfy> 都是壕
<freeayu> I'm ruby geek
<ikk-> > def mee(too=''); 'mee too'; end ; too = mee ; mee too
<palomino|working> lol 试图挑起程序员之间的战斗失败了 cfy
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: lol
<dchxcrow> 没有人？
 * syq upstart sucks
 * MeaCulpa 如果把C记和帽帽的产品互换，相互的产品在对方名下，不知道社区会有什么反应
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我会傻掉的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 因为红帽的东西从来都是rpm，突然有一天，要dpkg-reconfigure
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我还是研究下lfs去
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 找虐
<MeaCulpa> lfs还不如玩slackware
<MeaCulpa> lfs只是几个无聊的男人记录的笔记而已
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 总比你这C记和RH互换的强
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 至少知道该怎么办
<ikk-> slackware 不如 30MB 的 mini.iso  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Netboot Images
<onlylove> ikk-: slackware可是手动解决依赖，你那个弱爆了
<lainme> slax..
<ikk-> onlylove: 依赖问题交给电脑处理
<ikk-> onlylove: 人力资源是最贵的资源
<MeaCulpa> ikk-: Linux不如minix
<MeaCulpa> lfs我没看出有任何意义
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 手动分区，chroot 交叉编译，可以学好多东西，多有成就感
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那些玩arm的整天照着手册给的命令cp &paste，想过这命令做什么的没
<ikk-> onlylove: 用到的时候再学,也就花 2天时间
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你学的东西倘若装完以后几年都不需要再用，又有什么意义...除非你就是研究linux剪裁，自己作发行版，等等
<onlylove> ikk-: 过后就忘了，实际上我现在就忘了工具链该怎么玩了，因为不用
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你终于觉悟了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不知道当时为啥要学了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我在从Debian/FC过渡到Gentoo的时候就觉悟了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 觉悟了多年了
<ikk-> gentoo +1
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo用户几乎学不到linux知识
<MeaCulpa> 我的知识都是Debian/FC/SlAX之类教的
<onlylove> 看到这么多gentoo用户，突然觉得我这个用debian的好弱啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你那是学习，阶段嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你没老婆孩子，没事干，玩玩Debian多好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是你现在没有用minix啊
<ikk-> 我是3系统, ubuntu+1
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实我装过gentoo的……不过后来转了一圈又回来了
<yunfan> ikk-: 那你现在做啥？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ? 你没看懂么？我不要学Linux,不要学OS
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 学OS就应该看minix
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.coffitivity.com/
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ Coffitivity - Increase Your Creativity!
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我刚去开会了
<ikk-> 手上有3台个人电脑, 系统都是双系统或3系统
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 当时是debian,一个学长建议gentoo，后来又到arch，最后又回来了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我从来没想过，也没兴趣学啥OS...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 别人的建议总是别人的，自己试过才知道
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 否则这世界只有perl了, iGoogle ~~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: linux不如minix的结论怎么来的呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: perl还好啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你那里很吵么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 信噪比小
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: minix 信噪比小...无意义的东西少
<onlylove> 信噪比……香农定理么
<onlylove> http://localhost-8080.com/
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 考据癖 | 好奇心 | 冷知识
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这里有个男人喜欢哼歌，还有几个嗓子像鸭子的大声电话甚至电话会议
<MeaCulpa> mb感觉到了Thailand
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你要lost in Thailand?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 边上男人吵吵的多
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 爆他菊花
<MeaCulpa> 嫌脏
<MeaCulpa> 这日子真苦，上下班听广播里放shit,上班听人唱shit, 回家陪爹妈儿子听shit, 晚上老婆还要看shit
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 怎么升级到13.04版本啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402205 RT，升级到13.04版本之后，如果觉得不好可不可以回退到12.10版本啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-03-06 16:44
<MeaCulpa> 堆shit的日子何时到头
<MeaCulpa> 丫的父母带孩子，弄得我娃娃也听shit
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: /shit/*/s
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 嗯，不对，应该把*换成.*
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: [sh|t]it
 * cherrot 开发gnome-shell extension的都是求虐狂。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 那你在开发什么
<cherrot> onlylove, 放弃了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: http://dpaste.com/1013826/
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ dpaste: #1013826: stdin, by MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> cherrot: 车轮
<cherrot> onlylove, 有个扩展用着挺不爽 打算改进一下的  cc iGoogle
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我一直在找个可以前后无缝衔接的下雨的音频
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下雨貌似属于噪音了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下雨的比这咖啡厅的更好
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后找个差不多的抵消下，不是有主动降噪么
<ikk-> metacity 不错
<roylez> onlylove: 要的就是这种噪音
<MeaCulpa> 有没有模仿porn star轻柔呼吸声的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 正好可以促进盆底血液循环，抵消久坐的不良后果
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我今年的patent有了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 高手
<onlylove> http://news.cntv.cn/2013/03/06/PHOA1362534144214141.shtml#g=1
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 日本“环球小姐”出炉 25岁松尾幸実夺冠_新闻频道
<onlylove> 这日本小姐要命啊……
<yunfan> roylez: 听海浪的也不错  要不找人给你去海边直播吧
<onlylove> http://stock.591hx.com/article/2013-03-06/0000670658s.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 日本小姐最丑：日本小姐出炉遭吐槽 “日本小姐”被评“最丑小姐”（图）_股票频道_华讯财经
<onlylove> 为啥俩网站的获奖者不一样呢
<palomino|working> 因为是不同的小姐啊。。
<onlylove> 刚发现……不过那个miss world日本站的获奖者……实在也
<onlylove> 我不说了
<onlylove> http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E6%90%9C%E7%8B%90%E9%80%80%E5%B8%82&FORM=Z9LH9
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 搜狐退市 - Bing
<onlylove> 搜狐咋了
<onlylove> 学习DELL好榜样么
<onlylove> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/p/2013-03-05/160926435270.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 港媒:温家宝三鞠躬象征性告别十年总理生涯(图)|温家宝|三鞠躬|政府工作报告_新浪新闻
<onlylove> http://www.guancha.cn/Policy/2013_03_06_130039.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 铁道部副部长：铁道部债务是优质资产 部分政府解决-观察者网
<onlylove> TDB好多债务
<onlylove> 有吃过重庆火锅的没
<onlylove> 应该是成都火锅……
<nyfair> 不会装arch了，这grub2到底怎么折腾？
<lainme> nyfair: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide#GRUB
<kk> lainme ⇪ ti: Beginners' Guide - ArchWiki
<MeaCulpa> 嘿嘿
<nyfair> 我就是按这教程装的啊，但是重启之后grub提示找不到
<nyfair> error: ELF header smaller than expected.
<nyfair> Entering rescue mode...
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：用EasyRecoveryPro恢复的图片，提示分析JPEG图像出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402210 误删除后又拍了几张，拿来恢复后提示出错，图片大小6.1M传不上来 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-03-06 17:41
 * slucx 龙了
 * slucx 来了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: shell里把  ABCDEFGH 转换成 AD:CD:EF:GH 怎么弄?
<XwinX> yunfan: ...
<XwinX> echo ABCDEFGH | sed -r 's/(\w\w)(\w\w)(\w\w)(\w\w)/\1:\2:\3:\4/'
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU12.10 创建自带的无线连接，IPHONE上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402212 这是何意呢，求教。。。 我是按照自带的无线创建。。。方式是AD－HOC，，我见网上有说选择架构的，可是选择架构，直接自己都登陆不了，创建都创建成功不了 还有就是IP …
<yunfan> XwinX: 你这个不通用 那个 要求 后面不是$应该怎么写？
<XwinX> yunfan: 啥意思
<XwinX> yunfan: 不是照你的要求做了吗?
<yunfan> XwinX: sed 's/\([a-zA-Z0-9]\{2\}\)/\1:/g' 这个的问题是最后那个也会带 :
<yunfan> 所以需要加个约束是 判断后面不是 $
<yunfan> 我在下精通正则表达式 额
<XwinX> yunfan: 所以我写死了4个嘛
<yunfan> XwinX: 这个太2了
<yunfan> cfy: 可投简历了？
<cfy> yunfan: 你说lua那个么？
<yunfan> cfy: nope 帝归的公司 我昨天和他吃饭 提你的事 他说你跟他联系过
<cfy> yunfan: 是啊，那个也投了，不过没理我。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 私聊~
<yunfan> XwinX: 想想怎么用排除 我知道排除前面的可以用 (?:x)
<cfy> yunfan: 正则？
<yunfan> cfy: 额 是的
<cfy> yunfan: 正则问我就好了
<yunfan> cfy: 就是要排除后面的某个位置
<yunfan> cfy: 比如要把  abcdefgh 替换成 ac:cd:ef:gh 我用 sed 's/\([a-z]\{2\}\)/\1:/g' 会把最后一个也命中
<cfy> yunfan: sed也有环视了？
<yunfan> cfy: 额 要是没有就郁闷了
<yunfan> 难道要上perl
<cfy> yunfan: 那就搓点
<cfy> yunfan: 也没事呢
<yunfan> 无所谓 我不在乎方案
<skyer> q
<cfy> yunfan: 我想想
<cfy> yunfan: % echo abcdefgh|sed 's/\([a-z]\{2\}\)/\1:/g;s/:$//'
<cfy> ab:cd:ef:gh
<cfy> yunfan: 没想到别的。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 可以接受么？
<yunfan> 只要效果到就行
<cfy> yunfan: 那就行啊
<yunfan> 还是你思路好 多加一行解决
<yunfan> 我入障了
<cfy> yunfan: 呵呵:)就是比较搓
<yunfan> cfy: 管他呢 这代码没有人看 要好看我就用py写了
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯嗯
<cfy> yunfan: 发你了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 收藏 linux下framebuffer的透明度问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402216 我在做framebuffer的程序，看下面代码段 Code: for(int x=x0_int;x<=x1_int;x++){                     *(pt_write+2)=0xff;                     pt_write+=4;                     _2Fm+=_2a;（一看就知道是中点画线了 …
<yunfan> cfy: 那个例子还是改awk吧 因为 我的实际格式是 xxx   abcdefgh 这样
<yunfan> 算了 加个shell函数问题不大
<XwinX> yunfan: 这年头改写shell了?
<yunfan> XwinX: 统计数据脚本 有时候懒得起py
<yunfan> 不过最近发现python有个sh库很好
<yunfan> 可以把命令行当函数调 还可以pipe
<XwinX> yunfan: 什么库?
<yunfan> XwinX: 就叫sh 你用 sudo pip install sh
<XwinX> yunfan: pip 是什么玩意?
<yunfan> XwinX: 额 你平时用什么工具安装python的第三方库?
<yunfan> XwinX: 你把pip当作是python的apt
<XwinX> yunfan: yum 啊
<XwinX> yunfan: 我非常讨厌绕过系统包管理器安装东西
<yunfan> XwinX: 你sb啊 yum要官方的仓库进 有许多野路子的库你怎么办
<XwinX> yunfan: 你才SB
<XwinX> yunfan: 我就是官方仓库, 没有我自己不会打包啊
<yunfan> XwinX: 反正你这么玩是很sb的 我还以为你是用setup文件
<XwinX> wind@intel:~% yum search python-sh
<XwinX> =================================================== N/S Matched: python-sh ====================================================
<XwinX> python-sh.noarch : Subprocess interface that allows you to call any program as if it were a function
<XwinX> yunfan: 你看, 我就打了这个包
<yunfan> XwinX: 无聊 山寨仓库
<XwinX> yunfan: 你才山寨仓库
<yunfan> XwinX: 你那是yum 结果你说自己是官方 不是山寨是什么 这就跟我在自己的hosts里放一个记录  google.com 127.0.0.1
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<XwinX> yunfan 这么说 ubuntu 的仓库都是山寨了
<XwinX> yunfan: 他用的是 apt
 * cherrot 谁给赞助个树莓派玩儿呀
<yunfan> XwinX: 我又不是c记的 干嘛要护ubuntu的短
<XwinX> yunfan: suse 的也是山寨的
<XwinX> yunfan: 吃饭去, 不跟你扯蛋了
<cfy> % echo 'xxx   abcdefgh'|sed 'h;s/.* //;s/\([a-z]\{2\}\)/\1:/g;s/:$//;H;x;s/ [^ ]\+\n/ /'
<cfy> xxx   ab:cd:ef:gh
<cfy> 我觉得我实在是太闲了。。
<cfy> cc yunfan
<cfy> solved
<root___> ...
<yunfan> cfy: 额 需要awk的
<cfy> yunfan: why?
<yunfan> cfy: 看聊天记录
<cfy> yunfan: 我知道你改了格式啊
<cfy> yunfan: 我不是实现了么？
<yunfan> 可以么 那我试试
<yunfan> 现在真是长江后浪推前浪啊
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 有人招人么。。。。。
<yunfan> XwinX: 我们这样的人 早晚要完蛋的
<cfy> 北京的。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 推个蛋
<cfy> yunfan: 我5年前就玩sed了。
<cfy> 也许是6年前。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 原来如此 不过你这么狠 一下子把 MeaCulpa 这种玩awk甩开几条街了啊
<cfy> yunfan: 那。。。
 * cfy 有木有北京的招人的。。。
 * cfy T_T
<yunfan> 我玩了几年python 也就最近两年开始写天书
<cfy> yunfan: 唉。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 急个毛 lisp 2013机会大大地
<cfy> yunfan: 5年前左右就开始玩awk/sed了。。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 最好把你那些个说过的项目都放你的repo里
<cfy> 都5年了。。。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 都放了呀，除了人脸识别
<yunfan> 5年前我还在大学写php+撸管
<yunfan> 现在我升级蛮快的
<cfy> yunfan: 我觉得我就没做什么项目啊。。。。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 这很正常 但是你这个有潜力
<yunfan> cfy: 不过别太深入 小心工作了 几十年做一块
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯～
<yunfan> cfy: 当然取决于你的爱好了 \rs 说不定求之不得
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> cfy: 你等米下锅？ 这么着急干嘛
<yunfan> cfy: 也可以给豆瓣发简历  有两个优势: 1最近他们在招人 2我认识两个人都在那 可以帮推荐 而且有一个还是爱好clojure的
<cfy> yunfan: 我投了豆瓣
<\rs> yunfan: ?
<cfy> yunfan: 也不理我 呜呜
<yunfan> cfy: 要找人内推  稍等
<yunfan> cfy: 我认识那人 lisp 2013也要去参加的 等那天我给你找他聊下
<cfy> yunfan: 好～
<yunfan> 我好像拉了不少人来帝都  现在自己要南下了
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<\rs> 據說美味書籤是用 clojure 的？
<yunfan> cfy: 额 我不想再为人民服雾了
<yunfan> 是的 这是公开的
<yunfan> 不用据说
<nbubuntu> 谁知道Ubuntu的中文手写输入.?
<vivxix> 话说那只bot还在否？
<nbubuntu> 谁知道Ubuntu的中文手写输入.?
<vivxix> 貌似就是lubotu2
<nbubuntu> 有人在吗？
<vivxix> 一般来说，IRC里问这些问题，不如自己搜索
<nbubuntu> vivxix 我来到这里是因为我无法找到
<nbubuntu> 没有人知道吗？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 12.10版本，重启时候老是卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402220 这是怎么回事，老是卡在图标加5个点的那个画面 统计信息: 发表于 由 AceX — 2013-03-06 19:17
<cleamoon> @朱德庸：你也许想不明白人为什么要上班，但所有的物价指数都会让你想明白。
<vivxix> 一般来说有人愿意回答，就直接回答了，不断的重复呼喊意义不大，不如把问题苗素清楚。
<zypeh> vivxix, +1
<jiero> 美人们。。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 谁帮忙传个firefox的adobe flash plugin的deb包上来，下了老半天了下不下来！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402223 RT。试了两次了，每次都是将近一两个小时，都是下载到最后快完成的时候提示说网络错误，然后就下载失败了，但实际上明明可以上网啊，简直就快 …
<cherrot> hi
<kk> cherrot, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<\rs> cherrot: hi
<cherrot> hi
<kk> cherrot, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jiero> cherrot: 我装了 windows 7 。盗版的。
<jiero> cherrot: 然后。能不能 从 linux live cd 里不用 chroot 就 grub-install grub update？
<cherrot> jiero: lol  进入国内的第一步
<jiero> cherrot: 这台电脑就是别人买给我要我装windows的。。。
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> jiero: 不太清楚  我没玩过chroot   吃火锅中
<jiero> cherrot: 火锅兔肉。。。
<\rs> cherrot: 圖形學看什麼書好？
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p19 (2013-03-05) [i686-linux] 
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p19 (2013-03-05) [i686-linux] 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 为什么每次都有人在；论坛上问安装Flash的问题？明明只要安装adobe-flashplugin 这个包就可以了。
<maplebeats> @笑看风云 因为ubuntu是SB
<jiero> maplebeats: 其实，因为是树果撞击墙壁就成酱了。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 也是Ubuntu自动安装Flash的时候非要使用那个在线安装包，卡的要是
<imtxc> yunfan: 你干嘛要南下呢
<maplebeats> jiero, ～，～罗姐自立了没
<jiero> maplebeats: 没。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<imtxc> cfy: 大师
<maplebeats> jiero, 没关系，有我陪你
<maplebeats> imtxc, 亲爱的，什么事
<imtxc> maplebeats: 没有事
<jiero> maplebeats:  去捉你妹吧，别在这里闲聊了。
<maplebeats> jiero, 这里的妹子不是我想捉就能捉的
<imtxc> 没服务的黑莓真渣
<jiero> imtxc: 读作im texi。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 对对 不是bus
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃，去感化啊。
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 编译求助 调制解调器驱动包安装编译 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402225 今天彻底把ThinkPad X200本子的硬盘格掉了，只装Ubuntu12.04，通过网站找到了该本子型号调制解调器（熟称猫，而且是软猫）的旧版本的驱动好像支持2.6的内核的，文件名是 hsfmodem-7.68.00.14x86_64full.t …
<jiero> maplebeats: linus 为什么能找到运动员呐。
<maplebeats> jiero, 感化？怎么感化？裤子脱了给她们看呀
<maplebeats> jiero, linus和运动员？
<jiero> maplebeats: linus老婆原来是运动员。
<maplebeats> jiero, linus有钱有名声啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: Linus Torvalds is married to Tove Torvalds (née Monni)—a six-time Finnish national karate champion—whom he first met in the autumn of 1993.
<jiero> maplebeats: 显然不是
<maplebeats> jiero, 我女神现在还没抛弃我，在她抛弃我之前不找备胎～只找男朋友
<jiero>  Torvalds was running introductory computer laboratory exercises for students and instructed the course attendants to send him an e-mail as a test, to which Tove responded with an e-mail asking for a date.
<jiero> maplebeats:  看来linus很有魅力。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 对啊，人家有魅力，我就一死宅男
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。linus开电脑入门班。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 狗血的剧情啊
<maplebeats> jiero, 你知道我和女神在哪里认识的么
<jiero> maplebeats: 网吧。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 公交车！
<CyrusYzGTt> bus
<imtxc> ^^^
<imtxc> 电车？
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃。。。然后呐。她要你的手机？
<CyrusYzGTt> ba shi
<maplebeats> imtxc, 你电车之狼玩多了吧。。。
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt, 你知道？
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ .. no ,, only replay
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ I know bus for girl .mean all people can XXOO that girl call bus
<imtxc> ..........................
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt, .............
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦哦。回答
<maplebeats> jiero, 回答什么
<jiero> maplebeats: 她要你的电话？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 介绍一下细节
<maplebeats> jiero, 当然是我们要的
<jiero> maplebeats: 。那么说你忘记了
<maplebeats> jiero, 我和同学去面试的路上，搭讪了一下。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。
<imtxc> o
<jiero> maplebeats: 所以对方是美女了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<maplebeats> jiero, no
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> 知道你们的妹子不是美女，我也就放心了
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。你发现了什么有趣的事，导致你们问她要电话？
<jiero> maplebeats: 有什么有趣的事情啊
<maplebeats> jiero, 去面试的路上紧张啊，放松一下。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, .......你有妹子么
 * jiero 鄙视 maplebeats
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ .. good idea
<imtxc> maplebeats: .. 没有  jiero +1
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ +1
<jiero> maplebeats: 你都没啥兴趣。。。
<maplebeats> 噗
<maplebeats> jiero, 什么兴趣
<jiero> maplebeats  算了
<imtxc> 算了
<jiero> maplebeats 去找女 geek 结婚吧。
<maplebeats> jiero, geek女呢，其实不喜欢，也少
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ google youtube "hallo Kitty" space
<jiero> maplebeats  找个会赚钱且能容忍你的，而且和你一起玩的，难不难？
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ that geek loli
<maplebeats> jiero, 难
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt, what's this
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt, I can't understand
<cfy> imtxc_away: hi~
<jiero> maplebeats: 那就别找了，你锻炼自己吸引那样的人更有可能。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 我觉得，我永远都不够好找个好女人。
<jiero> maplebeats: 所以我想都不想。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我的经验告诉我，你坐着等吸引永远都吸不到。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 不是坐着，而是不断交流。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你直接在街上见人就问嘛～
<maplebeats> jiero, 早晚能找到
<jiero> maplebeats: 你是不挑的。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 帮你出主意嘛
<maplebeats> jiero, 去出卖肉身吧
<maplebeats> NND，女生的照片不能相信啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 遇到 PS 高手了？
<jiero> maplebeats: 照片很重要？
<maplebeats> 没有，在特定角度与特定的环境下，会出现神奇的效果。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 很重要呀，我快不记得我女神的样子了
<jiero> maplebeats: 所有人都会。
<jiero> maplebeats: 其实很正常。不敢记住
<jiero> maplebeats: 你的女神？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我是记不住 ，结果去看女神的相册，给我灌注了错误的思想。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你要知道，自拍界中流传着一句名言——“在自拍界，光线决定了一个人的美貌程度”。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你看过我的自拍吧？就是把这句话发挥出来的结果。
<maplebeats> = =。虫还真有心得啊
<jiero> 自拍？
<jiero> 虫的自拍？在哪里
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 很多地方都有。
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p19 (2013-03-05) [i686-linux] 
<cleamoon> 今天听到的最牛两会语录除了中科院某所长的“老百姓不能总想着呼吸新鲜空气却不付出代价。”就是民建主席陈昌智的“要不断提高接受共产党领导自觉性。”
<roylez_> cleamoon: good
<cfy> roylez_: 主席有何高见？
<roylez_> cfy: 我喜欢这院长
<cfy> roylez_: 席席~
<kk> 新 西南校区 • 绵阳师范学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402234 有没有人啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 ai很遥远 — 2013-03-06 22:20
<fhloves> »¹ÓÐÈ˶àµãµÄƵµÀÂð?
<kk> fhloves say: »¹ÓÐÈ˶àµãµÄƵµÀÂð? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 完蛋了
<jiero> grub 装完后变成没用过的 cli 模式了。
<leyle> 哦？绵阳师院？
<leyle> 擦，美女好多啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，
<leyle> 肯定没有it男，有也是假冒的。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu下apt-get软件安装与删除的相关命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402237 Ubuntu与Debian下apt-get软件安装与删除的相关命令，有需要的朋友可以参考下。 转自 脚本学堂 ，本文原始链接： http://www.jbxue.com/article/5632.html 安装软件 命令： apt-get install softname1 softname2  …
<devilken> 1
<devilken> 已经装了linux的系统想装双系统 安装ghostxp 过程中重启却出现the hard drive for /windows is not ready 请问是怎么回事
<fhloves> ÓÐÈË¿ÉÒÔ°ïÎÒÂð?
<kk> fhloves say: ÓÐÈË¿ÉÒÔ°ïÎÒÂð? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> devilken: 问生产ghost的人。。。
<devilken> -_-||
<fhloves> Ë­°¡?
<fhloves> Did somebody see my speech is garbled
<cfy> fhloves: nope
<cfy> eexp: :-)
<cfy> eexp: 唉，找不到工作真苦恼。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> eexp: 不说了。。。。洗漱去。。。。
<eexp> cfy: 咋又找工作？
<eexp> 。
<roylez_> cfy: 又找工作？
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯，北京。。求内推~
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> jiero: grub2？
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<eexp> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/3b602738cd5eb9312f0f8172 高级定时器，完工。
<kk> eexp s, ⇪ AVR-IrDA-Tone-Audio-Timer_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<adam8157> cfy: 渣渣
<adam8157> eexp: 阿姨
<adam8157> cfy: 去找 ee
<roylez_> adam8157: 开会，要命
<eexp> 给蛋蛋5年，copy一个出来
<roylez_> adam8157: 跟4线开
<eexp> roylez_: 夜猫子
<adam8157> roylez_: 四线是高还是低...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我上面4级
<eexp> roylez_: 你级别低？18级？
<eexp> 去朝鲜，当一级嘛
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
<adam8157> eexp: 他不够胖
<eexp> 3胖，不胖了
<eexp> 忘记ff了。天
<eexp> freeflyi1g:
<freeflyi1g> eexp:
<eexp> 下午写东西，忘记你了。
<eexp> 明天吃饭。 freeflyi1g 好吧。
<adam8157> eexp: 我也想去长沙蹭饭啊
<eexp> 晚上吃饭，然后去酒吧？
<eexp> 欢迎蛋蛋
<freeflyi1g> eexp: 明天下午回去啊
<adam8157> eexp: 可惜级别不够啊
<zx> 神呀，终于进来了。
<eexp> 额。那中午，去江边，离你那很近的地方。 freeflyi1g
<freeflyi1g> eexp: 不知道呢
<eexp> adam8157: 咋会嘛
<eexp> freeflyi1g: 我搞明白了地方。地图上的隧道，你说成立交桥了。
<freeflyi1g> eexp: 是哦，我后来也发现是隧道
<eexp> 2个街口，就一堆饭店。
<eexp> 是罗。我说立交桥在哪里。。。搞晕
<eexp> 比较高级的饭店。不说最高级的
<chenshaoju> 好困，各位早点睡，晚安～ =3=
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 大侠晚安
<chenshaoju> adam8157: 我是n00b...
<eexp> 11点，就要准备。要不没座位。 freeflyi1g
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 不是boob就好
<chenshaoju> adam8157: B00B自重……
<adam8157> chenshaoju: oh, sorry, boobs
<chenshaoju> adam8157: #节操丧尸
 * adam8157 that's why we chinese employees should go to US to attend the UDS
<eexp> attend？
<adam8157> eexp: 嗯哼?
<eexp> 坏蛋。看错。UDS是啥
<jiero> roylez 是，搞好了。
<adam8157> eexp: ubuntu developer summit
<eexp> 吃喝会啊
<jiero> adam8157: 去吃蔬菜？
<jiero> adam8157: 美国以蔬菜自豪
<qq> hi all
<kk> qq, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<qq> 插一句，我想把ubuntu安装在U盘中，但是从网上查到频繁的读写U盘会减少U盘寿命，
<qq> 解决的办法是将某些目录挂载在ram盘上
<qq> 我的问题是：那些目录是经常会读写操作的呢？
<maplebeats> qq, 你U盘打算用50年？
<qq> 老U盘了，打算装个系统玩玩。
<maplebeats> qq, /var经常访问
<eexp> 操作多的目录。挂 /dev/shm
<eexp> roylez_:  jie 去过没。 http://cs.house.163.com/13/0228/16/8OQIV4O1021102O0.html
<kk> eexp s, ⇪ 揭秘全球唯一上市妓院 18个房间装修奢华_网易房产长沙站
 * fmem98m 
<kk>  05:15
<mengfei> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-07
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 关于安装deb，解决依赖的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402250 我有一台不能联网的ubuntu我想安装一个软件包，这个软件包是deb格式的，他依赖于其他很多的软件。于是我在一台可以联网的一模一样的系统里，用在线方式下载了所有的deb包，然后我把这个安装 …
<freeayu> morning, everyone
<ofan> ubuntu都要用qt+qml了，gnome要完蛋了
<ofan> gnome创始人都转mac了
<jiero> 全都不在么。
<jiero> 不在
<freeayu> me: ubuntu -> mac too
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> morning
<airead> Buongiorno
<WiiW> m
 * MeaCulpa 谁玩过Cygwin? 怎么选择默认gateway/subnet
 * MeaCulpa 算了，还是弄Windows自己的route
<leaveboy> ubuntu phone 的源码在哪里下载
<WiiW> leaveboy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu-touch-preview
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: crawl了一上午
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> 我crawl目录文件不进git玩不下去
<leaveboy> ubuntu phone 的源码在哪里下载
<leaveboy> WiiW: 是源码，不是镜像
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Trinity 下用 Eva QQ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402255 安装 Trinity 桌面后，直接解压 evaqq....deb PATH 上添加 trinity 的路径 比如 /opt/trinity/bin/ Evaqq.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 phdwang — 2013-03-07 9:56
<freeflyi1g> leaveboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<kk> freeflyi1g ⇪ ti: Touch/Porting - Ubuntu Wiki
<freeflyi1g> leaveboy: 要学会看文档
<WiiW> 我要为自己的手机 制作 rom 了...
<WiiW> 难度系数 60天
<freeflyi1g> WiiW: 好好干
<WiiW> freeflyi1g: 嗯
<yunfan> 看到有人邀请我去一个 skillpage的网站 看起来比linkedlin有搞头
<dchxcrow> 手机换了个电池，信号变差了，郁闷啊
<oldfeel> 庞庞，我来了。
<oldfeel> -online
<oldfeel> 怎么查看在线人数啊？
<pyj> o
<WiiW>  /names
<oldfeel>    /names
<oldfeel> 看不到啊。。
<byzantium> 谁用过WES
<byzantium> ？
<byzantium> Windows Embedded Standard
<byzantium> 大家好
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<byzantium> 好
<byzantium> kk, 好好好
<WiiW> oldfeel: 用的什么客户端?
<oldfeel> 直接在浏览器打开网址。。。
<oldfeel> 不能看到吗？
<WiiW> oldfeel: 哪个网址
<oldfeel>  http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn
<kk> oldfeel ⇪ ti: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<WiiW> oldfeel: 我给你个更好的 http://mibbit.com
<kk> WiiW s, ⇪ Mibbit chat network
<oldfeel> 好的，我试试
<Donnie> 
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 有人在ubuntu10.04下面用过docky吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 安装docky后，我安装的longene　qq就在通知区域消失了，现在qq不能最小化，一最小化就找不到了
<airead> 这里有没有算法达人？
<WiiW> 没有
<airead> 哦
<iGoogle> 单结晶。。
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 有人出现过这个情况吗？
<iGoogle> trayer好像是只有4格吧。那些dock类的
<iGoogle> 你试试cairo-dock
<iGoogle> 或者stalonetray
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 好，我试一下
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • macbook pro a1278 三系统安装ubuntu无法安装引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402261 小白的macbook pro想装mac 10.7.5+win7+ubuntu 12.04lts三系统 mac系统和win7系统安装均无问题，但是在装ubutu时出现问题，我先详细的说下情况。 我对a1278分区如下 采用的是guid分区表GPT-MBR …
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 还是没有
<iGoogle> 关闭docky，再启动其他的tray，让tray把图标都找回来。
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<iGoogle> XwinX: 额。你居然出来了。
<iGoogle> 不忙了？ XwinX
<XwinX> iGoogle: 忙啊, 不过神还是要拜一下的
<iGoogle> :P
 * kevinyings 推荐kvirc这个在windows下 比xchat好用
<cfy> imtxc_away: morning :)
<freeflyi1g> http://ubuntuone.com/62SLZ35BvwyLtSfinbIwJn
<kk> freeflyi1g ⇪ ti: {'长度=>'1.96 MiB", "disposition"=>"inline; filename=gwibber-qml-20130305.mp4", "encoding"=>"gzip", "type"=>"video/mp4"}
<freeflyi1g> gwibber 終於不用pygtk了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 用啥了？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: qml
<sunwilston> ofan: 在吗？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 这是神马。。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: qt的脚本
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 查到了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不过我都不用这货了，hotot比丫好用一万倍。
<sunwilston> 有谁知道 ofan 什么时候在线？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: hoto只支持twitter
 * sjd_zeus 爽呀。。。。。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 求免费的ssh代理
<adam8157> iGoogle: freeflyi1g 碰上了?
<imtxc> ...
<yunfan> imtxc: 最近在哪里混？
<imtxc> yunfan: 还在老地方呢 你呢，去湖南了？
<syq> freeflyi1g: 所有都要重写了啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 去湖南做啥？ 爆菊花？
<freeflyi1g> syq: 啥啊
<syq> freeflyi1g: C记所有东西啊
<freeflyi1g> syq: 是吧
<syq> freeflyi1g: 拥护这个决定。mir嘛。。。
<freeflyi1g> syq: 总比x11好
<syq> freeflyi1g: 正被upstart虐
<freeflyi1g> syq: 啥问题
<syq> freeflyi1g: 不支持依赖sysvinit脚本
<freeflyi1g> syq: 你顺便把依赖的也转到upstart上好了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我在微薄还是log里面看到你说你要南下了 就猜的
<freeflyi1g> syq: 还有啊，init里不适合干太多事情的
<syq> freeflyi1g: 服务启动顺序有要求啊
<imtxc> 我编译的 bcm5720 网卡的tg3 3.122驱动在有bridge的时候会出现http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592207/  这样的错误，是为什么呢，2.6.29.6
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Ubuntu Pastebin
<freeflyi1g> syq: pm聊你的场景
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: roylez_ http://www.6pm.com/timbuk2-d-lux-messenger-race-stripe-small-alcatraz-walnut-brown-barley?zfcTest=mat%3A1
<kk> adam8157 s, ⇪ Timbuk2 D-Lux Messenger Race Stripe (Small) Alcatraz/Walnut Brown/Barley - 6pm.com
<imtxc> adam8157: 要翻出去了？
 * adam8157 正被bzr虐
<adam8157> imtxc: 鬼
<kelvansun> 这里有用gentoo的朋友吗？
 * syq 感觉C记立标准很不在行
<imtxc> adam8157: 额…… 那就是我看错了
<kelvansun> imtxc: 你的内核好老啊
<imtxc> kelvansun: 恩
<yunfan> imtxc: 南下要等一阵
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦啊
<kelvansun> imtxc: 我在gentoo系统中 无线BCM4313，3.8.2内核也刚刚搞定
<imtxc> kelvansun: 我这里用的内核老得都没人支持了
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.6pm.com/timbuk2-d-lux-messenger-race-stripe-small-alcatraz-walnut-brown-barley?zfcTest=mat%3A1
 * adam8157 神马时候能遇到更低折扣啊!!!!
<kelvansun> yunfan: 您的twitter是多少？我的是 kelvansun
<imtxc> 这包好贵哦
<adam8157> imtxc: 送我个
<imtxc> adam8157: 。。。。 这么贵的包没看出哪里好来啊，接着背电脑包……
<adam8157> imtxc: 结实 舒服 款式
<imtxc> 恩，这就是壕们经常提到的邮差包么
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣, 你开netfilter了么, bridge要用
<yunfan> kelvansun: 我基本不开twitter 还有我不是eva作者
<yunfan> adam8157: 我就奇怪了 为毛linux kernel那么大 而许多microkernel的功能也不少 却超级小
<adam8157> yunfan: 少到爆. 另外kernel代码主要是驱动
<imtxc> adam8157: 开的啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 802.1d呢?
<imtxc> 我瞅瞅
<imtxc> 也开的
<kelvansun> yunfan: 呵呵，我也真以为你是eva作者
<yunfan> kelvansun: 我想想也是
<imtxc> yunfan: 你现在在哪呢？
<yunfan> adam8157: 问题是不是有多人定制内核么
<yunfan> imtxc: 帝都
<yunfan> imtxc: 5分钟以后在厕所
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> ...
 * kelvansun CPU努力 emerge kde-meta中...
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 骚年
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 在换网卡之前没有问题，这会是内核配置的原因还是网卡驱动的原因呢？
<Hiso-android> .
<gfrog> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2087888606
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ 淘宝首推 蒸汽朋克"工业"键盘 老式脏旧 铝网面板 六角螺母按键-淘宝网
<gfrog> roylez: ^
<imtxc> ooooo 这键盘
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃才是壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛铛
<imtxc> 壕当当壕 gfrog
<gfrog> imtxc: adam8157 才是真的壕。
<imtxc> gfrog: 你们都一样壕～
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> imtxc: 我可不敢跟壕基铛铛比。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃都有人送派的
<adam8157> gfrog: 下周还要收个cubieboard
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃都有人送抱的
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃都有人投派送抱的。
<leaveboy> ubuntu phone的源码有没有下过的
<leaveboy> 咋个下载不成功那
<WiiW> leaveboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: Touch/Porting - Ubuntu Wiki
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gfrog> ofan: 噢噢噢噢噢噢噢噢噢噢饭
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助！！win7下安装Ubuntu1204，进入Ubuntu时，总是自动重启，进不了系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402267 在win7下用刻录的光盘安装了Ubuntu 12.04， 64位。并用EasyBCD添加了Ubuntu启动。重启后选择Ubuntu，结果屏幕黑一下就自动重启。试了好几次都这样。进入win7则没问题 …
<WiiW> leaveboy: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: phablet.ubuntu.com Git
<MeaCulpa> 好牛的键盘...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 朋克范儿啊
<imtxc> 都太壕了，，，，
<GUNDAM> :-D
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<gfrog> http://baike.baidu.com/view/7049898.htm
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ 尼玛堆_百度百科
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ^ XXD
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: baidu.com在我的hosts里指向google
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那就这个喽 https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CFAQIDAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwebcache.googleusercontent.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dcache%3A0oBlUKlyknEJ%3Abaike.baidu.com%2Fview%2F7049898.htm%2B%26cd%3D3%26hl%3Den%26ct%3Dclnk%26gl%3Dus&ei=tSI4UdXNCLOt0AG28oDYCg&usg=AFQjCNHfUcxpa0P-n7dvqFD1g4tP9V7f_A&sig2=ygc234pCeDkbRTYqZw9n7g&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 啥
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 尼玛堆
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我又收到violate mail...
<yunfan> adam8157: aws好像有免费额度可以玩的ec2吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 你家把hp也攻下了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: hp预装Ubuntu?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，不错，不喜欢dell的键盘，以后多一个选择
<MeaCulpa> hp的本子还可以
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是一体机 恐怕你没兴趣呀
<yunfan> 而且同款美国地区是装win8 怀疑是触摸的
<yunfan> 就是个大平板 lol
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩那没意思，还不如笔记本，一体机要么放厕所里
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 上厕所的时候怎么玩一体机?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 放厕所不错 我今天上厕所没带手机 结果2分钟就解决了 意犹未尽啊
<imtxc> yunfan: ec2可以免费玩一年的，就是容易超过他的限制
<yunfan> imtxc: 我在想 ec2是可以定制os的吧 是否可以在上面跑个microkenel的os呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 那估计得收费吧
<imtxc> 免费的好像就是固定的几种选择
<yunfan> imtxc: 自己定制os好像是一个features不是一个套餐
<yunfan> 车身尺寸为长2500 mm×宽1250 mm×高1445mm。最高速度为80km/h，最大续航距离为60km左右，配备锂离子充电电池，充电时间不到3小时。由于是试制品，马达沿用了IMA使用的15kW产品，不过量产时不一定为此配置。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: lol
<XwinX> 充电3小时, 开1小时...
<XwinX> yunfan 怎么用
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 睡觉时候充
<yunfan> 所以是实验车辆么
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 问题是只能开一小时啊
<yunfan> 不过最近不是有石墨西电池了么 可以瞬间充满的
<yunfan> XwinX: 你又不开快递公司
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 路上怎么充
<XwinX> yunfan 我上班都要一个多小时呢
<yunfan> XwinX: 如果真用起来 在北上广肯定有充电站
<yunfan> XwinX: 你上班没有60km
<XwinX> yunfan 60km是最大距离
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我上下班加起来68km
<yunfan> XwinX: 你上班一个小时 有许多时间浪费在出家门等公交 坐公交到地铁站 等地铁这些
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以需要进一步提升性能
<XwinX> yunfan: 在城市堵车的情况下, 要减小一半也不止
<XwinX> yunfan: 除非你不踩刹车, 否则肯定开不到60km
<yunfan> XwinX: 那就继续等呗 不过石墨西电池那个真心好
<XwinX> yunfan: 我喜欢超级电容
<yunfan> XwinX: 超级电容价格贵 而且电留不住 得另外配电池用
<yunfan> XwinX: 除了公交
<XwinX> yunfan: 那用大飞轮好了
<WiiW> 家里办公才是王道.
<WiiW> 在家里远程控制单位的机器人.
<WiiW> avatar
<MeaCulpa> 还是自己带小反应堆吧
<MeaCulpa> 到时候垃圾往里面丢就是
<yunfan> 果然 aws不能跑自己的 os
<yunfan> 只能改他们的ami
<yunfan> 额 看来 是我理解错了 有人已经造了给aws跑的microkernel的
<yunfan> http://openmirage.org/
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: openmirage :: home
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 它支持的guest os不可能你随便搞的
<ak5> hi, sorry I don't speak Chinese very well, but I would like to know some chinese mirrors?
<ak5> beijing is preferred
<ak5> deb http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<ak5> deb http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<ak5> deb http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu/ lucid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ak5> deb http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu/ lucid-security main restricted universe multiverse
<ak5> I think tsinghua doesn't mirror everything I need
<imtxc> ak5: 163
<\cx> ak5: is 163's mirror ok
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 那个系统的官方有详细的document教你怎么在aws里用他们的系统
<ak5> ok I'll look it up
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: http://openmirage.org/wiki/xen-boot
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: openmirage :: wiki :: Running Mirage Xen kernels
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 回头看看，最近对操作系统的东西都很感兴趣
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 你出个100刀 买个t1.micro + ebs 我们就可以证明他
<imtxc> ^
<\cx> ak5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592399/   for you.
<kk> \cx ⇪ t: Ubuntu Pastebin
<yunfan> 感觉aws收费的点太多了 好多坑
<yunfan> 跟腾讯差不多
<\cx> ak5: maybe you need to change `quantal' to `lucid'
<MeaCulpa> 这才叫PaaS=>SaaS
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 证明什么
<yunfan> 他们明明是iaas啊
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 谁是iaas啊
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 证明确实可以跑乱七八糟的os 因为那个系统是 exokernel的
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: aws
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 还要用ebs?
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 回头看看文档，我有 aws帐号
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: micro的没有提供内置存储 你至少需要买1 GB的ebs来放系统和数据 买small花不来呀
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 我回头看看
<yunfan> 我觉得他们官方的网站如果假在aws上是最有说服力的
<piggybox> yunfan: amazon?
<yunfan> piggybox: 不是 是那个微内核的 http://openmirage.org/
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: openmirage :: home
<ak5> thanks guys
<ak5> 163.com works
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网易 (@ 163.com)
<yunfan> 感觉这种云平台还真是微内核的机会
<\cx> ak5: :-)
<imtxc> googlesync 居然一点都不能用了……
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: Mirage is based around the OCaml language,
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 太扯了吧
<yunfan> 刚好他们频道还在freenode上 过去问问
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 那只是他们自己的用法嘛 exokernel本身是mit开发的
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 我只是要验证aws 确实能跑自己的os
<imtxc> 除了BIS，谁有其他的办法同步blaclberry和google calendar么
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: mit的居然会用这么奇葩的语言
<imtxc> yunfan: 跑自己的os要多少钱？
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: ocaml有许多人推崇啊 不奇怪 不信可以问问 \rs 这些学术圈的人
<yunfan> imtxc: 就是普通的价格啊
<piggybox> yunfan: 为什么不能呢？支持xen就可以
<yunfan> imtxc: 加上上传下载系统影响的流量费 lol 这点microkernel os都占优
<imtxc> 。。。
<yunfan> piggybox: 因为官方的文档写得很有误导性
 * MeaCulpa 穷...真的想学VBA了
 * MeaCulpa master了VBA 年薪百万不是梦
<\cx> MeaCulpa: lol, 然后去摩根斯泰利?
<MeaCulpa> \cx: 摩根算差的
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 哦? shell好, 不是年薪百万也不難吗?
<MeaCulpa> \cx: shell有毛用
<MeaCulpa> \cx: VBA才是王道
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: cobol吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 扯，cobol我国外包码农有的是
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 哦??
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 要用那些直接接触数据的，就是vba
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不要妄想造谣误导竞争对手
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我认识一大把码大机cobol的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 3层外包
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 以前看过一个高盛的高频交易程序员 的自述  那个苦逼啊 从软件到硬件 还要自己搞fpga
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: VBA直接接触核心数据，没法外包的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 钱也就比oracal的dba多一半而已
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 我去看了他们的git repo 他们的kernel是c写的 只是因为微内核 他们弄了个ocaml service module而已
<yunfan> 然后许多服务他们都用ocaml实现
<yunfan> 你也可以弄个forth的module 嘿嘿
<yunfan> 4/cl
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你先学，让你娃上小学就开始学BA
<imtxc> roylez: 主席万岁
<imtxc> 好久没见主席发视频了
<MeaCulpa> 哈
<abinez> 开通两年的4M宽带，每月要89元
 * slucx  为毛这里现在那么冷清？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 首款最geek的红外遥控定时器接受预订 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402274 http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/3b602 ... 312f0f8172 最geek的定时器。 ￥20一个。家里标准的IrDA电视遥控器都可以录入。有人要， 我就做板子。lol "10+20" 表示10分20秒倒计时。 "20" 表示20分钟。 "+5" 取消定 …
<abinez> 划算么？
<abinez> 这个是绑定了一个手机最低消费89元的套餐
<airead> slucx, 为毛，大家都去看二会了
<slucx> 都那么关心政治啊
<slucx> EE是做嵌入式的啊
<\cx> cfy: cat mirrorlist | perl -pe 'm/^[^#]/'    打印出不是以#开头的行, 错了吗?
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<cfy> \cx: cat mirrorlist|perl -pe 's/^#.*$//'
<cfy> \cx: -p不是那样用的
<\cx> cfy: -pe 不能用m?
<\cx> cfy: 哦....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 这还留了空行吧？
<cfy> \cx: 可以，但是木有效果。。。
<\cx> cfy: ... ...
<cfy> \cx: cat mirrorlist|perl -pe 's/^#.*\n$//'
<cfy> 那就这样嘛
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 手写的，可以理解嘛
<MeaCulpa> 这egrep -v ^# 即可，何必perl...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: \cx cat mirrorlist|perl -ne 'print unless m/^#//'
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 真恶心
<MeaCulpa> egrep -v '^#'
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 恩, 那个我试过, 不过要两个grep才能顺便把空行去掉.
<abinez> Raspberry Pi 将推出蓝色限量版本，想要就来赢吧
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/03/05/raspberry-pi-coming-in-limited-edition-blue/
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ Raspberry Pi 将推出蓝色限量版本，想要就来赢吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: \cx cat mirrorlist|perl -ne 'print unless m/^#/'
<cfy> \cx: MeaCulpa: 这个也恶心？
<MeaCulpa> cfy:
<MeaCulpa> egrep -v '^#|^$'
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不用学一堆工具，而且egrep到处都有？
<MeaCulpa> 废话~
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好用.
<cfy> ....
 * \cx 不过我还是决定用perl...
<cfy> ^_^
<\cx> 因为, egrep和grep的行为差异太大...
<WiiW>   -P, --perl-regexp         PATTERN 是一个 Perl 正则表达式
<WiiW> grep -P
 * cfy boring
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402276 lubuntu12.04 系统问题啊,难道是显卡驱动问题么。。。求解。 [ 16.854] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist. [ 16.854] Entry deleted from font path. [ 16.854] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts …
<\cx> WiiW: 恩, 比普通的egrep好用.
<WiiW> o
<ofan> \cx: 你是谁的马甲
<\cx> ofan: 我谁的马甲都不是呀... 我在这里潜水很久了.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: egrep比perl早好几年吧~~应该到处都是
<MeaCulpa> cfy: egrep估计和我一般大
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦？所以该被替换了
<cfy> 反正有perl
<MeaCulpa> perl就是80后了
<cfy> 要egrep干嘛？
<\cx> ack万岁.
<cfy> :D
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 貌似还没，不知~
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: locate -0 egrep|xargs -0 rm
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<WiiW> ‘egrep’即‘grep -E’。‘fgrep’即‘grep -F’。
<WiiW> 直接使用‘egrep’或是‘fgrep’均已不可行了。
<ofan> \cx: 原名叫啥
<MeaCulpa> 高端，反正偶OS里有~
<\cx> ofan: check msg
<ofan> \cx: 换个nick,老是跟\rs搞混
<\cx> ofan: 这个都有cloak了.
<ofan> \cx: 不影响
<ofan> \cx: 再要一个就是
<\cx> ofan: ... ...
<cfy> 。。。
<cx_bye> ofan: better?
<ofan> cx_bye: 恩
<freeflyi1g>   
<cx_bye> freeflyi1g: 给个ubuntu的cloak?
<freeflyi1g> cx_bye: 我哪里去弄
<cx_bye> freeflyi1g: ToT
<slucx> ee 的定时器描述好高端
<WiiW> 哪个定时器, 很高级的样子
 * MeaCulpa 迷途知返真难...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 更新显卡驱动后 tty字体变大 变模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402278 更新显卡驱动后 tty字体变大 变模糊 有点像1280*800的屏幕设定为800*600的感觉求解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdfullsun — 2013-03-07 15:54
<stlifey> 如果dhcpcd显示有线网卡获取到了IP但是ifconfig显示没ip地址这有可能是啥问题？
<iGoogle> slucx: 想买不。
<slucx> iGoogle: 想学习下
<slucx> iGoogle: 原理图啊源码啊什么的带不？哈哈
<iGoogle> 源码啊。哪等我写完说明书，再说
<iGoogle> 源码。￥200要不
<iGoogle> 肯定高级
<iGoogle> 只是十分复杂。
<slucx> iGoogle: 我不是拿来做产品买的，就是看看学下
<iGoogle> 4个元件，要啥原理图
<slucx> 不是avr吗？
<iGoogle> 好吧。写完说明书，我就发布。
<iGoogle> 是atmega8
<slucx> iGoogle: 你是做嵌入式的？
<iGoogle> 以前算。现在不算。
<slucx> iGoogle: 我现在还在纠结以后主要往硬件还是软件发展呢
<WiiW> 膜拜
<iGoogle> 能熬时间的，就做硬件。否则做软件。
<MeaCulpa> 拜
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 摸
<GUNDAM> 为什么我装了字体以后系统字体会受到影响
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Larry Wall赢了两届IOCCC....怪不得...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: larry啊
<iGoogle> 高级的Laryy
<iGoogle> GUNDAM: 你安装的ttf?
<onlylove> http://life.21cn.com/bk/a/2013/0307/11/20569590.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 任志强暴涨预言成真 百姓拿什么买房？ - 生活百科 - 21CN.COM
<GUNDAM> iGoogle: 是阿，我就把win下的字体对了个链接到 ~/home/fonts下
<freeayu> 有人在厦门嘛
<iGoogle> .fonts/下面？
<GUNDAM> /home/gundam/.fonts
<iGoogle> 安装过msfonts的啥包没
<GUNDAM> /home/gundam/.fonts/win_fonts  完整的路径是这样
<GUNDAM> 没安装  都中做的链接
<WiiW> GUNDAM: 我也链接了, 没啥影响吧?
<iGoogle> 也没fc-cache -fv?
<GUNDAM> WiiW: 有影响阿，系统的monospace 字体显示就不正常了
<iGoogle> 。
<WiiW> GUNDAM: 变成一个大一个小了?
<iGoogle> 没cache过，就不会变。
<WiiW> 我没 fc-cache 过
<iGoogle> 没安装过msfonts的包，就没那些乱的fontconfig配置。
<iGoogle> 没道理乱啊
<iGoogle> 浏览器里面乱？
<GUNDAM> 没cache阿
<GUNDAM> 不过我刚刚cache了一下
<GUNDAM> 浏览器的字体就变成宋体了
<GUNDAM> 没装之前是系统字体
<GUNDAM> WiiW: 一个大一个小就没 就是反正就是变丑了
<iGoogle> 抛开浏览器，系统其他的变没
<GUNDAM> 变了，系统里的monospace字体显示不正常了
<WiiW> GUNDAM: 运行gnome-tweak-tool , 换个字体试试
<GUNDAM> 我发个对比图给你看看。讲得可能有点不清楚
<iGoogle> 。啥系统。
<GUNDAM> WiiW: 我的字体都是系统自带字体阿
<GUNDAM> iGoogle: opensuse gnome
<xinchi> 重新装一下font
<WiiW> 我是 12.04
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu无法启动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402281 我想用ubuntu共享wifi信号 看了别人给的方法 编辑了/etc/network/interfaces文件 结果没有成功 然后又不小心把这个文件给删了 再重启的时候就出现waiting for network configuration...然后 ...60s...最后 是...without...之类的文字 就 …
<iGoogle> 不会是Gnome3吧
<GUNDAM> iGoogle: 就是用gnome3阿
<GUNDAM> 3.4
<iGoogle> 。。那我不知道了。 lol
<iGoogle> 那些bt的css，我没太去碰过。
<iGoogle> 字体都在css里面去了
<xinchi> 还真没用过gnome3
<WiiW> 12.04 : 版本号： 3.2.2-2ubuntu4
<iGoogle> 这就是linux的碎片化
<WiiW> libglib2.0-0
<WiiW> 版本号： 2.32.1-2ubuntu1.1
<iGoogle> WiiW: ... 你干嘛呢。。。
<iGoogle> ub的版本，不值得拿出来的啊。
<iGoogle> 几声销魂的“Ohh La La”……
<palomino|working> ......
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 请翻译
<palomino|working> 是看那个游戏人物xx的视频了么
<iGoogle> 破马，你又知道了啥。赶紧说说
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 啥？
<palomino|working> no idea
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 翻译上面的句子嘛
<iGoogle> 翻译成英文版本
<Hiso-android> 。
<yunfan> igoo在么？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 好名字
<MeaCulpa> iGoo
<MeaCulpa> lol
<yunfan> lol 没提示
<yunfan> tab stop
<yunfan> 我想问他问题 结果他跑了
<yunfan> 阿蛋也不在
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 回来否？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这里还有谁搞嵌入式的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: dunno
<yunfan> 挫啊 不知道sd卡的firmware是否可以修改
<PveeSE> test
<kk> PveeSE, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/228837.htm
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ [图+视频]创意太疯狂 纸板电脑也可以绘图编程_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
 * jiero 难道我工作第一天就勾引到了漂亮妹子？
<jiero> cherrot: 还是去普通的文秘办公室能找到妹子。。。
<cx_bye> jiero: ...
<cx_bye> jiero: 你上班了?
<jiero> cx_bye: 临时工
<cx_bye> jiero: 没事, 工作不要紧, 吊到妹子了, 就算成功人士.
<jiero> cx_bye: 呃。我都不想。。。
 * jiero 喜欢 lainme 这样比自己聪明的。
<jiero> gfrog:  蛙人。。。蛙人。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 萌妹子满地走啊。
<jiero> roylez:  买 humble bundle 吧。
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez: $0.01
 * cx_bye smplayer有bug了
<jiero> cx_bye: 没见过没bug的smplayer
<palomino|working> LOL
<cx_bye> jiero: 这次是, 字幕出来之后瞬间就没了又... 这样根本没发看电影呀
<jiero> palomino|working: 马儿马儿跑。
 * palomino|working momo jiero 
<jiero> cx_bye: 哦。你很幸运，我记忆力最慢的播放器名字是smplayer
<jiero> 记忆里
<cx_bye> jiero: 比vlc好用
<jiero> cx_bye: 经过5次对比，每次我都删除smplayer，第一关不过，什么视频都不能流畅播放
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 这不科学啊
<palomino|working> smplayer跟mplayer播放应该没啥区别啊
<cx_bye> jiero: 不呀, mplayer-vaapi  还是很好用的.
<palomino|working> vaapi的话...vlc内置了支持
<jiero> cx_bye:  mplayer和smplayer完全不一样。
<jiero> cx_bye: 我一直有 gnome-mplayer
<cx_bye> jiero: 不一样嘛?
<jiero> cx_bye: 在我用 ubuntu和mint的初始岁月里，每次有新版本系统我都会实验smplayer，每次都慢的要死。。。
<jiero> 卡。
<palomino|working> O_o
<cx_bye> jiero: 那你用啥?
<palomino|working> 怪哉.. jiero
<jiero> cx_bye: 不是说了么。mplayer gnome-mplayer vlc
<jiero> palomino|working: 。chrome 也是。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 感觉SMPlayer是播放视频最好的播放器了
<cx_bye> jiero: 哦. 好, 我去试试看gnome-mplayer.  vlc的快进反应太慢了...
 * jiero 对chrome失去信心。
<palomino|working> chrome...
<palomino|working> 我用了一段时间
<palomino|working> 又换回firefox了
 * jiero 有时用 chromium。
<CyrusYzGTt> firefox +2
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome +1
<jiero> firefox +2
<CyrusYzGTt> opera +0.5
<jiero> chrome -1 chormium +1 firefox +1
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] firefox+1
<jiero> chromium +1///
<palomino|working> 额。。其实我用的是chromium -_-
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Chrome系的扩展不够强呀
<palomino|working> 不过插件没有ff强大
<palomino|working> 所以又回去了。。
<palomino|working> 以前有一阵子是觉得ff太慢了，现在新版的速度好了不少
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 火狐感觉不慢呀，现在我的电脑是cpu限制了速度
<jiero> firefox cpu占用率比较高。
<palomino|working> 很久以前
<jiero> 如果 cpu 强，就没问题。
<palomino|working> 现在好多了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 图片一多，火狐必卡
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
<palomino|working> :)
<jiero> 嗯。
<palomino|working> 嗯...
<jiero> 图片多的网站直接弃。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D425   @ 1.80GHz
<palomino|working> 特别是那种长图。。ff经常卡得没法动了..
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 长图倒是没有遇到过，不过一旦图片多的话内存飙升倒是
<jiero> 长图？
<palomino|working> jandan无聊图里以前常见 jiero
<palomino|working> 老么长的
<jiero> 。
<palomino|working> 一张图能往下滚几个屏幕
<jiero> palomino|working:  http://th08.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2012/287/8/7/krita_tutorial___basics_by_white_heron-d5e2iij.png
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 还不够长
<jiero> palomino|working:  8000 px 还不长？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 打开很正常，很流畅
<jiero> palomino|working: 你的 1.5k pixel？
<jiero> 错了 15k？
<jiero> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/287/9/1/krita_tutorial___basics_by_white_heron-d5e2iij.png
<palomino|working> 不止
<jiero> 刚才的是缩略图。
<palomino|working> ..
<palomino|working> 好长，不过单张的图不会卡
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 还是很流畅呀
<palomino|working> 好多长图在一个页面里时才卡
<nopcall> 除开睡眠外有没有什么方法能让linux重启后恢复之前运行的程序呢
<cx_bye> 很流畅.
<jiero> 所以。其实是图压缩方式不好才会卡。
<cx_bye> nopcall: 休眠.
<jiero> 都是png不卡。
<palomino|working> :o jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 试试不信？
<palomino|working> 还真没注意过文件格式
<cx_bye> 很流畅呀, 那个图.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 火狐播放gif图片是cpu占用明显过大
<nopcall> cx_bye: .......我想更新内核。。但是又想保存当前运行的程序
<cx_bye> nopcall: 不知道怎么办...
<cx_bye> 3.9没啥新特性值得你这么着急更新吧? no
<nopcall> 我就问问。。。看有没有而已。
<jiero> palomino|working:  马儿给我做个游戏吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 内核的更新我们桌面用户一般都体会不到什么好处吧
<palomino|working> .......
<jiero> 内核更新，就可以用新驱动了
<palomino|working> 支持更多驱动!
<jiero> palomino|working: 害怕？
<palomino|working> 我现在这网卡就不支持 -_-
<palomino|working> 我还在用3.5内核
<palomino|working> 3.5不支持-_-
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 新版的内核在我的台式机上显卡驱动就有问题
<jiero> palomino|working: 如果windows下无线网络连接不上，linux下可以怎么办。
<jiero> palomino|working: 虚拟windows？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] minecraft玩长了就会花屏，而且恢复不了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> linux支持?
<jiero> palomino|working: 那个无限网卡可能不好使。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 换
<jiero> palomino|working: 要我掏钱买？
 * jiero 没钱啊。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 只要几十块吧。。
<palomino|working> usb的
<jiero> palomino|working: 怎么能买到好的？
<palomino|working> 那不知道。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<palomino|working> 下班...byebye
<jiero> palomino|working: 回家给我做游戏啊。
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 回家打游戏
<palomino|working> 不然愧对显卡
<jiero> palomino|working: 一边打，一边做啊。另外，做游戏对显卡消耗更大不是
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 做游戏对大脑消耗太大
<palomino|working> 能省则省
<jiero> palomino|working:。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 给我做个 jezzball 和 majong 组合体就好了啊。
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 闪～
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: byebye破马
<jiero> palomino|working: 马儿跑，就让马儿不吃草
<jiero> cleamoon你的nick是什么意思？
<jiero> cleamoon clear moon？
<airead> jiero, 你是妹子？
<jiero> airead: 不是。。。笨蛋。
<airead> jiero, 有天看见好多人都说你是妹子。。。
<jiero> airead: 究竟怎么样让你觉得我是妹子。。。
<airead> jiero, 上句话
<jiero> airead: 呃。是么。我大概和这里所有的妹子打字过。。。
<jiero> airead: 妹子也叫我罗姐。。。不代表我是妹子。
<airead> jiero, 你乃真孱丝！ 可能我是看到有人叫你罗奶了吧
<airead> 奶－》姐。。。
<jiero> airead: 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱乐乐
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐你还单身么？
<gfrog> jiero: .... 这么兴奋？
<jiero> gfrog: 。
<jiero> gfrog: 还是想努力学习，应聘想要应聘的。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 以为妹子在中国是缺失资源，看来不太像。。。
<cfy> 准备试用emacs24.3-rc2
<cfy> emacs-version => "24.3.1"
<cx_bye> cfy: 我才24.3.1
<cx_bye> cfy: 错了, 我才24.2.1
<cfy> cx_bye: 嘻嘻
<cfy> cx_bye: 刚刚升级的，挺好的
<\rs> cfy: 搞了個emacs枕頭？
<kelvansun> emacs可以做枕头？
<cfy> \rs: 其实是抱枕~
<cx_bye> cfy: 有升级的必要吗? 我的意思是, 有特别特别给力的更新吗?
<cfy> cx_bye: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gnu-emacs-24-3-will-release-soon.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: GNU Emacs 24.3 即将发布 — LinuxTOY
<cx_bye> cfy: 看过了
<cfy> cx_bye: 我最喜欢的是cl的函数都以cl-开头了。。以后再也没有sb的warning了
<cx_bye> cfy: 哦...
<cx_bye> cfy: 我倒是觉得提升不大
<cx_bye> cfy: 波斯语支持   我不会波斯语呀
<cfy> cx_bye: 这个好很多啊，看到警告就烦
<cx_bye> cfy: 我有一定几率不能看C-h f function
<cfy> cx_bye: 哇塞。。。
<cfy> 我现在emacs能全屏了。。
<cfy> ofan: 快升级emacs!!!!!!
<cx_bye> cfy: mac才有这个提升
<cfy> ofan: 现在能全屏了。。。
<cfy> cx_bye: 知道
<cx_bye> cfy: linux表示对这个无爱.
<cfy> ofan: 赶紧把你的vim扔了。。
<cfy> cx_bye: ...
<cfy> cx_bye: 上个厕所。。。顺便回顾下。。
<cx_bye> “current-time-string”不再要求参数中的年份在1000到9999之间了，现在，只要是C能支持的年份，它都能支持。  这个我也用不到... 表示活不了这么久...
<Data-cn> ～～
<jiero> cfy:好孩子。
<jiero> Data-cn: 自动登录是好样的
<abinez> 我回来啦
<abinez> 各位早
<abinez> 累啊
<abinez> 还在老家
<abinez> 不想去外面打工了
<CyrusYzGTt> zao
<iyzsong> z.z
<cfy> jiero: ...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 浏览器的缓存能否根据网站来设置保存位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402290 大多数网站的缓存文件放在内存盘里，少数网站希望长期保存，放在硬盘文件夹中 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-03-07 20:27
<jiero> cfy: 我西装革领的样子就像相当可笑。。。
<jiero> cfy: 搜索 linus young photo ，看最中央的那张。。。
<jiero> 今天怎么没人和我聊天。。
<abinez> 罗姐
<abinez> 你好哇
<jiero> abinez: 你好
<abinez> 哈
<abinez> 刚刚洗刷刷回来
<abinez> 准备钻被窝了
<jiero> abinez: 也搜 linus  young
<jiero> abinez: 图片
<abinez> jiero: 木有空哦
<abinez> 网速慢
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 请教个问题
<abinez> 比蜗牛还慢
<jiero> abinez: 呃。多么慢啊，电话线也行的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, eselect bashcomp 如何生效？
<abinez> jiero: 我用的是手机的数据线连接电脑上网啊
<tryit> MeaCulpa, eselect bashcomp enable git --global不起作用……
<abinez> 多慢你就自己想象一下
<abinez> 手机是3.5G的手机，但是网络只是2G的网络
<jiero> abinez: 手机那个速度超过电话线4倍
<abinez> jiero: 经常掉线哇
<jiero> abinez: 。。。联通？
<jiero> abinez: 浪费流量，算了。
<abinez> 最高网速不超过30KB每秒
<jiero> abinez: abinez，被窝里还不睡觉，
<abinez> 我用的是移动网络
<abinez> 四川的移动号码
<abinez> 哈
<jiero> abinez: 你很厉害，我躺下，几分钟就睡了。
<abinez> 不限流量的手机网络
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 就是素无慢
<abinez> 就是速度慢
<jiero> abinez: 一点都不慢，足够玩所有我玩的网络游戏了
<abinez> jiero: 头发还没干
<jiero> abinez: 头发需要干么。。。
<abinez> 我还在床前明月光
<abinez> 要等头发干了，才能睡觉
 * jiero 在洗澡后处理上想当邋遢，经常帅帅的摔摔水直接穿衣服。
<jiero> 然后睡
<abinez> 不然，第二天起来，头发变成狮子头了
<jiero> 狮子头 - 不是赛亚人头型？
<jiero> 你的头发不够硬的
<abinez> 爆炸头？
<jiero> 。
<abinez> 哈
<abinez> 我以前认识的一个女孩子就是爆炸头
<abinez> 超级性感
<abinez> 那声音发嗲真是勾魂
<abinez> 皮肤嫩的象豆腐一样
<lainme> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac584140
<abinez> 水嫩水嫩的
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 1999战记 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac584444
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 乳此溜冰妹，重心什么的真的不重要了吗？ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求一脚本，大侠请指教一下。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402293 其实10年前就装过linux，因工作等原因用不着，也就是装过几次系统。最近准备自己尝试做一下安卓ROM，准备学一下ubuntu. 需要一个这个脚本，大侠看看方便实现不 ============================================  …
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 你现在也爆炸头了？
<lainme> jiero: 还没
 * jiero 想想一下。
 * jiero 想像
<abinez> 100G的网络连接速度是啥概念？
<abinez> 用上4M的速度我都觉得很幸福啦
<abinez> http://www.zte.com.cn/cndata/magazine/zte_technologies/2012/6_2012/magazine/201206/t20120619_313621.html
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ 全面迎接100G超宽时代的来临 - 中兴通讯
<jiero> abinez: 没意思啊。。。都用不上。。。
<jiero> abinez: 为了消费主义。
<abinez> jiero: 再等等，会用上的
<abinez> 等到老掉牙的时候
<jiero> abinez:真是没啥。
<abinez> 娃哈哈
<abinez>  中兴通讯超100G技术处于全球领先水平，在业界首次实现了单信道11.2Tbps、640km长距传输，全球首个超大容量（24×1.3Tbps）超长距离（2400km）DWDM系统试验，并在标准、专利等多个领域具有自主知识产权。
<jiero> lainme: 你那里带宽有多少？
<abinez> 中兴这是催牛吧“、
<CyrusYzGTt> money
<jiero> abinez: 可能吧。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你的ibus还是坏的啊。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。直接wine个输入法算了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> get more money ,then fast then before
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. do not like wine ..
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. do not like wine ..
<abinez> 嗯啊
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  现在，安装 Mate
<abinez> 花钱的速度是以几何级计算的
<jiero> abinez: 按流量收费
<abinez> 赚钱的速度是神马嘟嘟就不得而知了
<jiero> abinez: 1MB /0.05ï¿¥
<lainme> jiero: 下载最大10Mb/s左右
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ do not like ,, my always use software chang name
<abinez> jiero: 应该是按GB收费
<jiero> lainme: 哦。。。好厉害。。。从来没见过。
<abinez> 看个高清都要几十GB了
<jiero> abinez: 4K电视机上市。
<abinez> 看个超高清的4K就更是不得了
<abinez> 多少流量都不够用
<jiero> abinez: 没关系，不看就一切解决了
<abinez> 家里的卫星接收机怀了
<abinez> 坏了
<abinez> 我把树莓派装在里面
<abinez> 哇哈哈
 * jiero 。。。一直受到基督传道音的骚扰。。。
 * jiero 快受不了了。
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 接到电视里继续用
<jusss> wiiw: kk
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu 11.1 64位机器 安装steam软件时依赖如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402294 o@O:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i steam_latest.deb [sudo] password for o: 选中了曾被取消选择的软件包 steam-launcher。 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 351677 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 steam-lau …
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130307/000133.htm
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ 伊朗首都硕鼠泛滥最长40厘米 官方派狙击手猎杀_新闻_腾讯网
<CyrusYzGTt> .. wow ,,
<jusss> 问个问题，放音乐时，经常一停顿一停顿到，是声卡出问题了吗？
<jusss> 我该怎么解决
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 18 x86_64 pluseaudio normal
<jiero> jusss:  换一个音乐文件
<jiero> jusss: 用网络浏览器播放
<jusss> ubuntu 10.10 x86_32 pulseaudio alsa 都不正常，声音都卡
<jusss> jiero: 网络浏览器更卡，而且所有音乐文件都卡。。
<wiiw> jusss: 换 12.04 吧
 * jiero 突然意识到，应该有人把 songbird做成插件，塞进firefox，当插件
<jiero> jusss: 。。。怎么会
<jusss> wiiw: 想换debian
<jusss> jiero: 就是这样
<jusss> 我都想重装系统了‘
<jiero> Opus is the result of a collaboration between Xiph.Org, Mozilla, Microsoft (yes!), Broadcom, Octasic, and Google.
<jusss> 可是我那收藏的n部电影，舍不得呀，不知道自己硬盘分区是咋回事
<jiero> Opus — the Codec To End All Codecs
<jiero> jusss: 你收藏屁电影，都是从网上下载的
<jiero> jusss: 除非是你自己拍的
<jusss> jiero: ...
<jusss> jiero: 那也是用了n长时间下下来到
<jiero> jusss: 我曾经花了4个月下载一个游戏，然后被误删除了，从此，我觉得下载的东西，都随意了。
 * jiero 曾经考试考了90分，从此觉得考试分数不重要了。再也不怕考砸了。
<jiero> jusss: 请用 ”曾经，从此“造悲句。
<jiero> lainme: 能简述一下，数学博士研究什么吗？
<jusss> jiero: 曾经没好好学习，从此就再也没好好学习了，
<jusss> lainme: 数学博士好
<jusss> lainme: 美女求照片
<jiero> jusss: 好好学习天天下降。
<jiero> jusss: 。 曾经没好好学习，从此就再也没好好学习了 。 这个太实际了。驳回。。。
<PveeSE> 从前，有位壮士为了戒撸，清空硬盘500G，后来，后来他成功学会硬盘数据恢复技能
<jiero> PveeSE: 数据恢复？
<jiero> PveeSE: 时代变了，硬盘要淘汰了
<PveeSE> 还是性价比最高
<jiero> 容量什么的，完全没用处。
<jiero> 多数人来说拥有超过100GB的数据是耻辱的
<jusss> 你们谁有不用的笔记本，给我一台吧
<PveeSE> 小电影什么的
<jusss> 求捐助
<PveeSE> 有个台式机没有了
<PveeSE> 用
<jiero> jusss: 笔记本啊。去追个学长、学姐。
<jiero> jusss: 毕业的可能丢弃。
<jusss> 怎么重装声卡驱动
<jusss> 求链接
 * jiero 还是退了。。。
<jiero> jusss: 直接装最新系统好了。
<PveeSE> jiero: 双性恋 :)
<goparty> 有人在嗎？
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 求助大神：FORTRAN和C混编的 在linux系统下运行 make之后出现出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402298 makefile代码如下 FC = f77 CC = cc FFLAGS = -woff 2001 -extend_source -old_rl CFLAGS = LFLAGS = -dont_warn_unused PORT3 = /usr/local/lib LIB32 = /usr/lib32 错误提示： f77 -c -woff 2001 -extend_source -old_r …
<lainme> jusss: 其实不是学数学的……
<jusss> lainme: 哦
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团，求解怎么重装声卡驱动
<maplebeats> jusss, 把电脑砸了换一台新的不就重装了么
<jusss> maplebeats: 砸你妹
<jusss> maplebeats: 你给我买新到
<maplebeats> jusss, 来呀
<icesword> 哈喽
<icesword> fuck
<jusss> root真好，sudo 不好
<jusss> 对于一天要n个sudo ,干脆root好了，何必那么麻烦
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 手贱你就完了
<PveeSE> opera中的IRC怎么屏蔽Join/Part messages
<jusss> PveeSE: ignore
<PveeSE> jusss: IGNORE Unknown command
<jusss> PveeSE: opera irc?
<PveeSE> jusss: 恩
<jusss> PveeSE: 找ee阿姨
<jusss> PveeSE: 阿姨喜欢用opera
<kang_> 请问有什么工具可以在双显示器上切换光标位置？就是从一个显示器上移动到另一个显示器上设置快捷键
<PveeSE> jusss: 汗！！！
<kang_> 类似WINDOWS下的ultramon工具
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于android手机的2个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402306 ubuntu 12.10 关于android手机的2个问题 第一个问题： 我已经配置了andriod手机usb驱动，并其插上手机可以看到桌面上2个图标（手机内存储和扩展存储） 但是，手机扩展存储中的内容，不能看到内容，也不能 …
<jusss> 虽然我不是摇滚迷，但是我喜欢Pink的funhouse这张专辑
<jusss> Eminem的Recovery也不错，Rihanna的Loud
<PveeSE> jusss: 思维跨越度太大，跟不上节奏了
<maplebeats> N9能刷ubuntu么
<cfy> maplebeats: - -!
<cfy> maplebeats: 不好好gaoji....
<cfy> maplebeats: 专研什么刷机。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 刷机？
<cfy> maplebeats: 是呀
<maplebeats> cfy, 我什么时候专研刷机了？
<cfy> maplebeats: 刚刚。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 没有啊？你哪只眼睛看到的。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 好吧。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 推上？
<cfy> maplebeats: ....
<knownbad> test
<kk> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<GUNDAM> :'(
<cleamoon> @ranyunfei: 当你用“建国前建国后”、“新社会旧社会”、“解放战争”、“抗美援朝”、“三年自然灾害”等词汇时，就直接进入了官方洗脑的言说系统。如“国共内战”说成“解放战争”，后者就具有不经证明的天然正当性，而使你丧失了判断力。在“不代表，不纳税”的原则下，征税的真实表达叫抢劫。
<GUNDAM> kk: yoyo~
<cleamoon> 妻子怀孕，丈夫喜出望外。用妻子手机群发短信：“我怀孕了！”。妻子妈回：“你丈夫不是不孕吗？你和小李又联系上了？”；老同学回：“咱俩都半年没见了，可别赖我。”同事回：“不是吧，这才两天呐！”领导回：“我给你一万，休息一段时间吧！”客户回：“得，别吓唬我，明天跟你签合同！”
<cleamoon> @64tianwang: 北京警方向黑社会移交访民 绵阳驻京办不准访民吃饭 http://t.co/sU8lDIEaN0
<kk> cleamoon s, ⇪ 北京警方向黑社会移交访民 绵阳驻京办不准访民吃饭 - 司法新闻 - 六四天网
<knownbad> 超
<knownbad> cleamoon: 你老婆真厉害
<cleamoon> knownbad, 又不是我.......
<knownbad> 没关系，没什么丢脸的。
<cleamoon> 是呀，所以你就承认吧
<knownbad> 反正共产主义不就是这么一回事？
<cleamoon> 和共产主义没关系
<knownbad> 有的，所有人和物都是共有产物。
<knownbad> 别人只是共享你老婆而已。
<cleamoon> 那我能不能借用一下你的脖子？5分钟就还给你
<knownbad> 可以。
<cleamoon> 不过我只借脖子，其他部分不要
<knownbad> 可以，我拍个找给你。
<knownbad> 这个不错但是Window8的。  http://goo.gl/d1dfZ
<kk> knownbad s, ⇪ Asus (X202E-DH31T) VivoBook 11.6" Touch Screen w/ Core i3-3217U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Win 8 $379.99 AC + FS at Adorama
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 有13寸的笔记本嘛？
<knownbad> 这么大干嘛？
<knownbad> 你又不用GUI的？
<knownbad> 对哦，你不用GUI要TouchScreen干嘛？
<knownbad> 其实是给老婆的。
<knownbad> 去店里看过了还可，加上外州买的不加睡和资源回收费就省了不少。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你不用gui？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我用 chromebook
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: X & DISPLAY=:0.0 google-chrome &
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, chromebook有法编程？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 在 tty1 里边
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, tty1没有浏览器...
<cleamoon> 至少没有好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你买了chromebook?
 * alvin_rxg chromebook =>      X & DISPLAY=:0.0 google-chrome &
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有钱人啊
<cleamoon> lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: chromebook其实是硬件  那屏幕分辨率 高
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 笔记本使用的时候又不会凑得很近，高分辨率没啥大用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如果我再买笔记本的话  只上full hd屏幕
<alvin_rxg> full hd 讲的不是屏幕分辨率……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么不是?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1920x1080
<alvin_rxg> 很多大显示器都比这个高很多了……
<piggybox> 笔记本还是挺近的，台式机倒是比较远
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你天天抱着大显示器跑?
<piggybox> 屏幕越小越需要高分辨率，否则锯齿太明显了
<knownbad> 倒过来吧？
<knownbad> 远看不漂亮近看不怎么。
<piggybox> 或者应该说越小越需要高ppi
<knownbad> 我也错了，远看漂亮近看不怎么
<piggybox> 你说大屏幕？
<knownbad> 说我刚说的。
<knownbad> 算了，偏离主题。
<knownbad> 反正银幕越大解析度差别越大越明显。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 五羊跟你说了找工作的事没？
<knownbad> 他应该是跑去北加湾区，希望他幸运。
<knownbad> 祝福他。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说了
<ofan> yooooooo
<knownbad> 结果呢？
<knownbad> Zooooo
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep> knownbad: 在等background check... 感觉要查我祖宗十八代的样子
<knownbad> 不是政府机构吧？
<fivesheep> 不是
<knownbad> 中国海外情报局？
<fivesheep> 关键是我只是签个3个月的短期合同, 他们要搞这么多东西
<knownbad> 大公司都会这样。
<fivesheep> 移民的时候不已经提交过 无犯罪记录证明了么, 他们又要查一次
<fivesheep> 估计是我在美国住的时间不够长
<knownbad> 别紧张，就例行公事。
<fivesheep> 麻烦啊.. 本来说是11号去上班了
<fivesheep> 现在不知道还要等多久
<knownbad> 应该不是，私人公司也查的。
<knownbad> 通常1-2周吧？
<fivesheep> 开始说是5天, 我觉得现在可能要两三周
<knownbad> 除非是 defense contractor 就麻烦了。
<fivesheep> 私人企业而已
<fivesheep> 我是过去继续跟着以前的老板混
<knownbad> 那得经过 FBI 的 Background check.
<fivesheep> 那些得美国公民吧
<knownbad> 你是嘛。
<fivesheep> 我表弟换工作 过来我家暂住都要查我们家的背景
<fivesheep> 我只是绿卡..
<fivesheep> 都不够5年, 怎么公民
<knownbad> 快了，五年前就可以开始申请了。  加把竟。
<knownbad> 祝福你。
<fivesheep> thx
<fivesheep> 5年才过了一半...
<knownbad> 时间飞快的。老婆都来了一年了。
<knownbad> 对了，别这么早结婚。  需要马时租马就好了，别把马买了下来。
<fivesheep> lol
<kk>  05:03
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-08
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于ubuntu 12.10 flash问题，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402515 最近对windows7 审美疲劳，切换回了ubuntu 12.10 ,但是有个问题就是firefox 安装了flash之后，看视频没问题，玩网页游戏却出问题了，在共享本地资源页面，确定点了没用，也就没法进入游戏了，但是chr …
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: I use zsh
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 用git吗
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 偶尔
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 自动补全好用吗，git的子命令
<airead> selamat pagi
<MeaCulpa> zsh自己可以作到参数completion
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我git用的很浅显，但是网上看到有参数补全函数
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 噢
<MeaCulpa> tryit: http://i.imm.io/Yx4G.png
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 这是我现在的样子，应该可以配的好点，也没怎么研究zsh
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩
<MeaCulpa> 不知道是zsh自己里面有人写了，还是咋的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, awesome?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: WM? Echinus
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: 12.04 默认可以补全git的子命令
<MeaCulpa> git 高人用的，不需要补全吧，哈哈
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我也是git初级阶段，熟悉了之后用emacs的git接口
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, 啥12.04?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 我bzr党徒
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: ubuntu 12.04
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, 噢，我用gentoo，也不知道啥版本了
<iIlL10Oo> o
<tryit> MeaCulpa, bzr?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: bzr
 * MeaCulpa imm.io 看来是恢复了
<iIlL10Oo> 软件包： bash-completion
<iIlL10Oo> 状态: 已安装
<tryit> MeaCulpa, vc?
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, 我知道这个软件包，也安装启用了，只是补全的候选单词不太够
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ?
<tryit> MeaCulpa, version control system?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Bazaar
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 噢，那就是了
 * MeaCulpa 发现Linux. git, 之类容易早就一神教，Linus是教宗
<MeaCulpa> s/早就/造就
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 那应该叫RCS吧
<MeaCulpa> Rivision Control System
<tryit> MeaCulpa, "Bazaar is a version control system"
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 它主页上第一句话就是这
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 哦，差不多了，revision用的较多
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 反正这里除了C记和Ubuntu Dev木有人用~
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 你这是谣传啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 阿，有人用么
<iIlL10Oo> git 开源的, 我可以照着 仿制一个 tig
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: Wow 开源的阿，好棒哦！
<cfy> .....
<caleb-> bzr--
<caleb-> git++
 * cfy 到处都是黑..
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你看我多大度，啥都捧
 * cfy shit.....
 * cfy emacs挂了。。
<caleb-> 前陣子有人 release vim under emacs
<MeaCulpa> cfy: emacs 也会挂阿...emacs应该挂进kdb（）吧，人家是一个操作系统耶
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 第一次挂。。。
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我自己看了一下你刚才的截图，和我这里在bash下的补全是一样的，还是不完整
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 恩，无所谓，记住就是了，就那么几个命令
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 知道不知道哪些shell或者插件可以实现全屏编辑？
<iIlL10Oo> Bazaar Explorer - Version Control for Human Beings
<caleb-> 编辑啥？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 啥叫全屏编辑？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 比如将上个命令的部分输出复制一下，然后再在本行粘贴
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: ctrl+p
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, ...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你的shell的vim模式可以，一般人都用emacs模式，因改也可以
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 如果能实现这样的功能的话，我就可以放弃emacs里的shell了
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你用shell么...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: crawl中
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: ctrl+r 也可以搜索
<MeaCulpa> 从来都可以....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...早点出来
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我大部分用emacs shell
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 但它有个大的缺陷就是不支持全屏的某些命令，比如make menuconfig之类的
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 所以阿，你用emacs这个os，我们用linux这个os, 你不知道
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 以及less等等命令
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 双硬盘 双系统 安装问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402528 目前笔记本是一块mSATA 接口128G SSD 和一块SATA接口的500G HDD， SSD就一个分区装Win8 系统，HDD两个分区，装了平常的软件和存储电影之类的。 我的想法是先卸掉SSD，然后在HDD上，再分出一个区 …
<MeaCulpa> tryit: bash之类默认就是emacs模式
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 这个我知道，只是快捷键类似而已
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 但是在bash中可以全屏编辑吗？
<MeaCulpa> 应该不行，也用不到吧
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ...用得多了
<MeaCulpa> 比如？
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: make menuconfig 里面有热键的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 比如在学git的过程中经常手动输入7位哈希值
<MeaCulpa> tryit: hmm，我很少在交互shell里换行写东西
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 哦...hash 要换行？
<MeaCulpa> 一行里面不是还是行编辑么，不是全屏编辑
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不是换行，如果能全屏编辑的话我把40位的哈希复制粘贴下就OK了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 所以我说的是全屏编辑，不是行编辑
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 还是不明白你说啥...你说40位超过一行了？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 没有，我是说不想手动输入
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 40位是上个命令的部分结果
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 那就粘贴阿
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不想用鼠标。。
<MeaCulpa> 不用阿...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, how
<MeaCulpa> tryit: screen阿~~~
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 但是shell应该也可以，我是用screen...
<MeaCulpa> 但是既然平铺wm, 再开一个编辑器也不麻烦
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 看来我得试试了，以前久仰大名，没用过
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我用xfce
<MeaCulpa> 还有，你可以xsel之类把输出放进剪贴板
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: 7位 hash  可以鼠标双击, 然后中键粘帖
<MeaCulpa> tmux应该比screen更强
<MeaCulpa> xsel之类可以把stdout弄进X clip, 很多时候够用了
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, 不想用鼠标。。
<MeaCulpa> 也只有git会用到无字面意义的字符串
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: 我在tty1里面搞 gentoo 时, 也想复制屏幕, 我也不想用鼠标
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: 好像只能用鼠标,没办法吧? vim 模式的 bash 可以?
<MeaCulpa> xsel/ xclip
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: xsel 支持tty1 终端否
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 啥叫tty1终端？你把X 的 位置告诉DISPLAY变量即可
<iIlL10Oo> bash怎么进入vim模式?
<cleamoon> 申纪兰大妈，您就别出来发言丢人了，还说“只有社会主义国家才能做到发放养老金”......  我去年买了个表
<MeaCulpa> set -o vi 啥shell都一样吧
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 没安装X
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 那你搞毛....拿来的剪贴板
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 用 emacs-shell
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 不知道了，我用Linux不用emacs
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 很多吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 什么很多？
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: gentoo的live-cd里面竟然有emacs,牛了
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 你怎么与我们有时空裂隙
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo live cd 多大？cd? dvd?
 * MeaCulpa Gentoo不是一直nanno么
<tryit> 我也记得只有nano
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 130MB
<iIlL10Oo> install-x86-minimal-20121213.iso
<iIlL10Oo> 有vi nano emacs
<MeaCulpa> 浪费...
<MeaCulpa> 不过一个live, 工具越多越好
<iIlL10Oo> emacs里面的shell可以复制命令输出
<iIlL10Oo> bash set -o vi 也不能复制命令输出
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 啥是裂隙
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 就是说，你的世界的时间，在我们看来，是离散的，间歇的
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 你自己不觉得.lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 你总是和我谈及5min前我问你的东西...
<iIlL10Oo> emacs M-x sh <cr> 提示 only one window
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 触摸板被识别为PS/2设备，synaptiks找不到设备 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402530 触摸板被识别为PS/2设备，synaptiks找不到设备。怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 torbai — 2013-03-08 9:51
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33741
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 朝鲜威胁发动先发制人的核打击
<iGoogle> onlylove: 不急。中央已经通知了那边，直接发射到釜山。毒害日本去了。
<MeaCulpa> 朝鲜的导弹，日本都达不到吧
<jiero> 真闲。。。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不会吧。又不是韩国。。
<jiero> 東方紅魔郷 - the Embodiment of Scarlet Devi linux
<iGoogle> 釜山而已啊
<jiero> iGoogle: 狗狗，事业单位真闲。。。竟然用word处理表格，还那么乱。。。
<jiero> 没有省事的工作流
<cherrot> jiero, :D
<cherrot> jiero, 有美女在 你还不满足
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 我。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 和美女同桌也算习惯了。
<iGoogle> jiero: 罗杰。和谁说？谁用word
<jiero> iGoogle: 我这里的都用 word 的。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<nitro_> 這幾天總是有來自國外ip的failed login attemp
<cherrot> jiero, 会用word已经很不错了
<cherrot> jiero, 要学会欣赏   总比直接卖肉有价值～
 * gfrog morning
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<tenzu> gfrog: 吉娃娃
 * gfrog ...
<wolftankk> 要手把手教妹子用软件
<MeaCulpa> 小狗蛋子
<iIlL10Oo> http://awilliams.github.com/RTanque/
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: RTanque
<yandong> 哪位大牛熟悉xen  hypervisor，想找它的api。。。是不是在"/usr/include/xen"下面的那个?
<yandong> 找它的api手册
<onlylove> wolftankk: http://localhost-8080.com/2011/02/reasons-to-date-a-geek-girl/
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 和geek女谈恋爱的好处若干 | 考据癖
<onlylove> wolftankk: 找这样的妹子才省心
<yandong> +1
<MeaCulpa> 抓你irc log
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助!关于win7下用wubi安装ubuntu12.04的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402539 本人刚接触ubuntu,今日用wubi在win7下安装ubuntu12.04，重启出现双系统选择菜单，选择ubuntu后，显示器显示无信号接着屏幕就黑了，要不就是红屏，根本就进不去ubuntu，何解？难道是我显 …
<yandong> 什么叫 抓你irc
<yandong> log
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: mirage频道的人告诉我 那个官方网站就是跑在amazon ec2上的 而且用的就是他们那个微内核的系统和web server
<jiero> onlylove: 你认识 geek 女么。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  这里的geek女都有爱人了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 说实话，我这边是TI的研发地方，不知道这里的算不算geek
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 这么nb啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> gfrog: 你们组谁负责招人啊？
<gfrog> bluezd: 招人？
<gfrog> bluezd: 我们组没HC了
<bluezd> gfrog: 我就问问谁负责招人，面试啥的，好奇
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 去找那个 localhost 谈啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 看过日志以后，私下里认为那个i404已经有主了
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<abinez> 唯有做自己喜欢并擅长的事情，才可能热情不减、乐此不疲
<abinez> 坚持理想，辗转却不轻言放弃
<tenzu> jiero:   yo
<jiero> tenzu:  腾腾好。
<jiero> tenzu: 疼教授
<yandong> localhost提到了好多次matrix67，该人是北大中文系，同时计算机很利害
<tenzu> jiero: 你还在山东境内?
<jiero> tenzu: 嗯。
<tenzu> jiero: 看来真是要久居
<jiero> tenzu: 我比较没能力，不知道去哪里。
 * jiero 即使这么笨，也在努力啊。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: ti ? 有免费样品送么?
<yunfan> yandong: 是数学厉害 跟他同事过
<onlylove> yunfan: 自己申请啊，有啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 430免费么？
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 所以证明完毕了
<abinez> tenzu: 天猪
<yandong> yunfan: 哦哦
<abinez> 哇哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，你去TI的样片申请网页看看，有的话就应该是可以申请的
<yandong> yunfan: 翻过它的博客，很专业，很geek
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我不是很喜欢TI的东西，但是在帝都生存不容易，只好先找个地方
<tenzu> jiero: 去帝都或者魔都嘛
<tenzu> abinez: 闹哪样?
<jiero> tenzu: 没能力找工作啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 蓝翔技校欢迎你
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: ti至少送免费样品 比broadcom好
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多公司都送免费样片啊
<onlylove> jiero: 挖掘机学习哪里去，中国山东找蓝翔
<abinez> http://pic.0513.org/forum/201303/07/171028utefvzyhh7tr4htf.jpg
<abinez> tenzu: 没
<abinez> 只是乐一乐
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有哪家？ 其实我希望他们送文档 额
<tenzu> abinez: 乐了么?
<abinez> 快要崩溃了
<onlylove> yunfan: datasheet?
<abinez> 拼命给自己找乐子
<tenzu> abinez: 崩溃一下让大伙儿乐一乐
<yunfan> onlylove: 不光是这个啊 许多datasheet里又不放编程手册
<abinez> tenzu: 崩了你也看不到哇
<onlylove> yunfan: https://www.google.com/search?hl=zh-CN&client=firefox-a&hs=ZhU&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&q=%E5%85%8D%E8%B4%B9%E6%A0%B7%E7%89%87%E7%94%B3%E8%AF%B7&revid=1410416539&sa=X&ei=tlo5UfW2MoyhiAf3r4CIBw&ved=0CHYQ1QIoAA&biw=1440&bih=716
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: 免费样片申请 - Google 搜索
<jiero> tenzu onlylove  我挤破脑袋往 Thoughtworks 里塞。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: datasheet里面应该有代码示例吧？
<abinez> 看同济大学，女生过节写愿望，男生来完成：女生把愿望写在条子上附电话号码，男生随意拿去完成，比如拿快递、买宵夜、图书馆占座。。。好多寂寞的男生一下课就去翻牌子。。。（袁滚滚哞哞）
<tenzu> jiero: 听说新东方烹饪学校也很火
<tenzu> abinez: 美院和外院的女生就没这福利
<jiero> tenzu: 我做一件事情很容易厌恶，而我又没想改这个习惯。
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多都不写
<tenzu> jiero: 我看你可以去送快递, 每次内容都不同
<jiero> tenzu: 过程是一样的
<abinez> 哥们儿们表白时也不要盲目自信，以防悲剧：
<abinez> 男孩在酒吧看到一位漂亮姑娘，很想上去搭讪却又不敢，于是他灵机一动，写下一张纸条递给女孩，上面写着：如果你喜欢我请微笑，不喜欢我请后空翻。女孩看了看纸条，笑了笑，站起来一拍桌子就是一个后空翻。（灯顶猴）
<onlylove> yunfan: 没有就没办法了，自己参考有没有现成的代码，或者自己写了，用C会方便些，ASM……得对流程很熟悉
<abinez> http://pic.0513.org/forum/201303/07/171017p9nenbcmmcepenmb.jpg
<onlylove> abinez: 这个是啥？
<abinez> 她是一位带着年幼的孩子在街头寻找生活的小贩，她也许违反了你们大都市的管理规定，她也许冒犯了城管大爷们神一般的尊严
<onlylove> abinez: 毛大都市，我又不是帝都人
<abinez> 广州是啥嘟嘟
<onlylove> abinez: 我家这种事情也常有，这个和大都市没半毛钱关系，天朝的城管是有名的
<abinez> 上海是魔都
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<onlylove> abinez: 据说，各种城市的花名里面，就魔都是有来历的，其他的都是捏出来的，上海很早之前就被称作魔都
<abinez> 历史悠久哇
<abinez> D莞那个啥啥X嘟嘟是捏出来的？
<abinez> 单位聚餐，老总把鱼眼挑给两位副总，说这叫高看一眼；把鱼骨头剔出来给财务部主任，叫中流砥柱；把鱼尾给了办公室主任，叫委以重任；把鱼肚子给了人力部主任，叫推心置腹；把鱼鳍给了市场部主任，叫展翅高飞；最后，盘里只剩下一堆鱼肉。老总摇摇头说，这个烂摊子还得我收拾啊！
<jiero> roylez_:  中国也有kindle 版的书了！！！
<abinez> 四大名著？
<abinez> jiero: 啥书
<jiero> abinez: 又悲剧了。。。
<onlylove> abinez: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1353406.htm
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 魔都_百度百科
<jiero> abinez:  只不过是 kindle 软件。。。屁。。。
<jiero> abinez: 数学
<abinez> 原来广州是妖都啊
<abinez> 妖气冲天
<cfy> File:///
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【分享】用Bumblebee后在Virtualbox下启用独立显卡(N) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402544 出于本本续航的考虑，第一时间装了bumblebee,甚至还装了jupiter，效果很好，单块电池续航8h以上（普通文档使用）。后来发现virtualbox下的游戏无法真正使用独立N卡，用optirun virtua …
<devilken> 已经有linux安装在逻辑分区 想在首个分区(c盘)安装xp 用u盘启动后安装ghostxp 重启并没有正常进入windows安装 而是提示the hard drive for /wibdows is not ready 请问如何解决 谢谢～
<devilken> 请问有人知道吗
<iIlL10Oo> devilken: fixmbr
<maplebeats> test
<kk> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<runlau> ?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 有RTX没
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没有
<maplebeats> cherrot, QTQQ作者在我班上。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<runlau> !!
<runlau> using webqq
<maplebeats> runlau, pidgin插件还行
<iIlL10Oo> qq 协议如果开源多好
<maplebeats> cherrot, 拿RTX来干什么
<iIlL10Oo> 不出3天,马上有开源的qq可用
<Stone_l> 有没有对中问字符支持好点的办法?
<cherrot> maplebeats, gaoji啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 那你不会是刚刚才发现吧？
<runlau> lol
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哦，过几天就能和你gaoji了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我昨天才发现我班级群里有个人的名字很眼熟，然后一问。。。。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是不是痛惜自己错过了一段缘分？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 摸摸头
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃。。。我说的是现在这个培训班= =
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哦 开始入职培训了呀。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 加油，争取拿下他
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我看好你哟
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我的心里只有你
<cherrot> maplebeats, 说的大爷心里暖暖的～
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我快吐了，喉咙
<cherrot> maplebeats, lol
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你培训过没有？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没有  莫非我是毕业后再培训？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 恭喜。。。到时候你可能要来深圳爽一把
<cherrot> maplebeats, 自从去年开始 我司就抠门的在北京培训了。。。
<runlau> maplebeats,seems that qq not in pidgit's supported list
<cherrot> maplebeats, 君在长江南，我在长江北，日日思君不见君
<maplebeats> cherrot, 啊？真可惜，这里培训好安逸= =
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那只有我做点牺牲来找你了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 好呀好呀～
<maplebeats> cherrot, 把房子租大点
<cherrot> maplebeats, 床够大就行了 来吧来吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 别反悔啊，这可是你说的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没问题啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 洗干净哟
<maplebeats> cherrot, 不是应该你洗干净么
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你个小受
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我洗干净，你洗白白～
 * maplebeats 太恶心了，受不了了
 * cherrot lol
<maplebeats> jiero, 亲爱的，你来了呀
<MeaCulpa> good
<MeaCulpa> 围观gaoji
<palomino|working> ......
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酷胖。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 裸姐
<jiero> MeaCulpa: intel 的 HD 2000 能玩什么游戏
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教鼠标滚轮或触控板上下翻页缩放功能的键位英文名称 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402549 请教鼠标滚轮或触控板上下翻页缩放功能的键位英文名称是什么，我想在WACOM手绘板的touch strip键绑定上述功能， 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-03-08 13:10
<maplebeats> jiero, 扫雷
 * jiero 终于用上4核心CPU了，要玩绝对100PU消耗的3D游戏呐，还是绝对100%GPU消耗的游戏呐。
<maplebeats> jiero, 壕
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不知道，应该都可以吧
<jiero> 100% CPU  OR 100% GPU
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。找个游戏用尽 全部机能能玩的好的。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。是别人淘汰下来的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 大概连 savage2都跑不到 40fps
<MeaCulpa> 显卡这东西...
<jiero> maplebeats:  NV8400 跑 Savage XR只能到 40FPS。。。
 * jiero 决定了，zero-k，据说最强的CPU都会 100% 占用。
 * jiero 真的会下载游戏玩么。。。
<cherrot> jiero, o?
<jiero> cherrot: 怎么了？
<cherrot> jiero, zero-k是神马
<jiero> cherrot: 。是游戏
<jiero> cherrot: 因为那个游戏，我从Ubuntu论坛消失了。
<yunfan> jiero 不好玩
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<jiero> yunfan: 单人玩无聊 - 绝对的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ET嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我懒。et不能懒
<abinez> 嫌犯陈某如实交代，自己使用银行信用卡大额透支11万元，无力偿还，最近不断接到银行催款通知，心情郁闷。于是，他用从网上购买的弹弓，向立交桥上行驶的车辆发射钢珠泄愤。每次车辆被他的钢珠击中并停靠路边后，他都上前“围观”。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...ET可以懒
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我常常一动不动扔榴弹...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 而且。。。et真的，太卡了。。。为什么呐。就好象跳帧一样。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有人一动不动拍击炮...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可是我不喜欢一动不动的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你没搞好系统...
<jiero> 不过就是不想操作。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可以动阿...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 别的游戏那时都没问题。
<MeaCulpa> 擦，那还是看A片吧，看起来爽，不动，也没人来动
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。我要动，不过不喜欢挂的莫名其妙。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 壕袋鼠
<jiero> roylez_: 摸摸乐乐的茸茸
<MeaCulpa> 豪阿
<cherrot> roylez_, 约完炮了？
<jiero> roylez_: 养袋鼠吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 中国可以养袋鼠么
<MeaCulpa> 中国啥都可以养
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦？是么？
<MeaCulpa> 就是袋鼠肉太难吃...
<jiero> roylez_:  养我吧。 cc onlylove
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不能吃啊。
<onlylove> roylez_: 看看，遭报应了吧
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子，茸茸的耳朵。
<roylez_> cherrot: 你妹子
<cherrot> roylez_, maplebeats 还是 imadper ？
<jiero> roylez_: 你太黑心了啊。。。
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<jiero> cherrot: 。怎么了。
<jiero> cherrot: 好吧，我口无遮掩。。。
 * jiero 是透明的。。。
 * maplebeats 我又中枪了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 还没 看 roylez_ 瞄准的是不是你。。。
<onlylove> 求解释什么叫用户体验……
<jiero> onlylove: 就是为使用者潜意识考虑的设计模式。
<onlylove> cherrot: 人说的是躺着中枪，不但中枪还被打成筛子
<jiero> onlylove: 应对习惯的设计。。。
<cherrot> onlylove, lol
<onlylove> jiero: 理解不来……比方说，索尼的屏有外挂，但是索尼的屏就比别的手机用户体验好么
<jiero> cherrot: 萝卜中枪也没关系的，植物可以增生。
<onlylove> jiero: http://detail.zol.com.cn/pk/294893_340796.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 【LT26i和U705T哪个好】OPPO U705T和索尼移动LT26i的区别-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说这俩二选一……
<lainme> 迎合多数人的口味
<jiero> onlylove: android无视。
 * jiero lol
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙，帮我找找 Roger Fisher 的 Getting to Yes
<roylez_> lainme: 小囡囡...
<jiero> lainme: 。又看到了。抱抱
<onlylove> jiero: ios无视，wp无视，你给找个能用的
<lainme> 多了“小”……
<roylez_> lainme: 为了更有杀伤力
<jiero> onlylove: 不用了。。。用纯手机
<jiero> roylez_: 小乐乐。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 30% 的人要求A , 另30%的要求B, 还有其他很多要求C,D,E的都不超过10%
<iIlL10Oo> 是不是要做2个版本, 一个A ,一个B
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: 错，3个版本
<onlylove> jiero: 我现在有智能手机的需求，虽然不是刚性的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 考虑价值，用户价值，付钱多的可能性属于那个团体
<jiero> onlylove: 那就用平板。。
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: roylez_ 老板说做哪个就做哪个 即使那个版本没有人用
<roylez_> iIlL10Oo: A的卖15，B的卖18，D的买25
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 还有第3个版本?
<onlylove> jiero: 我……要平板做啥
<jiero> onlylove: 代替手机
<iIlL10Oo> roylez_:  还有第3个版本?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 灵长类不能养吧 中国有签那个什么跳跃
<roylez_> <      roylez_ > iIlL10Oo: A的卖15，B的卖18，D的买25
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 什么第三个版本，自己再开一个，既不是A也不是B的
<iIlL10Oo> o
<onlylove> jiero: 平板太大
<iIlL10Oo> 还要看卖多少钱啊...
<iIlL10Oo> 其实还要考虑开发的难度成本
<iIlL10Oo> A可能难度最低
<onlylove> jiero: 这个样子的，我自己还是用功能手机的，但是需要一部智能机来解决部分问题
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 可能和实际是两个问题
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • menu.lst不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402554 我用的是12.04，grub2.。。。。。工作一切正常。。。。就是最近看教程想改一下那个menu.lst然后我就没找到。。。。。/boot/grub/下面没有menu.lst它去哪了啊。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xkn123 — 2013-03-08 13:39
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 根据你的公司类型决定。。。
<onlylove> lainme: 妹子在啊，给挑一个呗，lt26i和u705t
<iIlL10Oo> o
<lainme> onlylove: 什么东西
<onlylove> lainme: 手机啊……
<onlylove> lainme: http://detail.zol.com.cn/pk/294893_340796.shtml
<lainme> onlylove: 这不差不多么。不过一直觉得索尼的远看漂亮，近看别扭
<onlylove> lainme: 正因为差不多才纠结
<yunfan> 怎么红冒又搞了个iaas
<onlylove> lainme: 如果是36h和u705t这样就没悬念 ，就是钱的问题 ，最讨厌这种差不多的问题了
<jiero> onlylove lainme  随意下决定，之后不后悔。结束。
<jiero> 抓阄
<onlylove> jiero: 其实我是想当回国产小白鼠的，但是有人建议说这钱可以买26了，所以纠结了
<jiero> onlylove: 都是小白鼠。反正都设计好了。有错误的可能性大大的，从来没有完美无缺的设计。
<jiero> onlylove: 无设计错误的手机，举例一个给我？
<onlylove> jiero: 根据建议的说法，26还不如18
<onlylove> jiero: 但是18是单核心了，所以不建议了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。你自己的要求是什么。从那里出发来解析。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  http://www.tuzei8.com 看看这个黑心的商人。
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ 一只土贼
<abinez> 避孕套破裂引发的血案
<abinez> http://sports.qq.com/a/20130308/000001.htm
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ 足坛版皮斯托瑞斯案 巴西名将雇凶杀女友喂狗_体育_腾讯网
<onlylove> jiero: 如果从硬件考虑，索尼的屏要好，而且分辨率高，显卡性能好，但是CPU是胶水粘的双核，OPPO的机器是原生双核，但是显卡性能弱
<abinez> 布鲁诺现年28岁，与萨穆迪奥相识于2009年5月的一场“足球狂欢”活动，当时年仅25岁的后者是一名模特，曾被传与C罗(微博 数据) 有染。由于布鲁诺的避孕套破裂，萨穆迪奥意外怀孕，不过她拒绝了前者的堕胎要求。两人的孩子在2010年2月诞生，但布鲁诺拒绝承认自己的父亲身份。萨穆迪奥威胁要状告布鲁诺，并要求他支付孩子的抚养费，巴西门将
<abinez> 于是策划了这起谋杀案。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 破了有那么严重的后果？
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> roylez_: 啥？
<gfrog> roylez_: 书？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是穷鬼
<eexp> 支持蛋蛋穷鬼
<eexp> nnnnnd
<jiero> onlylove: 去吧。去吧。去吧。买一个，然后忘了另一个。这件事就了了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 穷鬼施舍我把。。。
<adam8157> eexp: 555
<jiero> adam8157: 你都成鬼了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 我是穷白啊。。。一穷二白。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我一穷二穷
<adam8157> eexp: 我连板子的电源都不舍得买啊
<jiero> adam8157: 钱都飞哪里去？
<jiero> adam8157: 深度剖析你的资产分布。
<onlylove> jiero: 那个土贼咋了，怎成黑心商人了
<gfrog> adam8157: 穷鬼个毛线
<eexp> 把你那tp的Xxx退了。 adam8157
<eexp> 没人泡茶的生活，真不舒服。
 * gfrog 03-08-2013 14:00; PM2.5; 410.0; 440; Hazardous (at 24-hour exposure at this level)
 * gfrog 440了，我擦，办公室还开着窗呢
<jiero> onlylove: 就是让我觉得商人都是黑心的。
<yunfan> eexp: 这么说你的秘书是个妇女了
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸，我记得mutt的哪个文档里有这些位置的名称。
<adam8157> gfrog: bluezd 啥
<bluezd> adam8157: 换个配色
<gfrog> adam8157: 《论怎样高亮标记壕铛铛铛的邮件》
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。我对黑心的理解错误了。
<bluezd> adam8157: 有好的吗?
<eexp> 前几天，不露加入了twitter。
<jiero> 黑心不是藏心的意思啊。
<eexp> jiero: 废话嘛。js啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 我用的乐乐的 不错
<eexp> bluezd: 没见说一句话？
<onlylove> jiero: 你说的是哪篇文章呢？
<jiero> onlylove: 全看了。我。
<onlylove> eexp: 话说新茶应该下来了吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 求真相
<bluezd> eexp: 啥?
<roylez_> gfrog: 对，书
<roylez_> gfrog: 一栋楼里都是基佬
<eexp> bluezd: 80后，天蝎 IT 宅男，红魔 fans。是你吧
<gfrog> roylez_: 叫啥？谁写的？ 有种子不？
<bluezd> eexp: 是啊,嘻嘻~
<eexp> onlylove: 你也喝茶？
<roylez_> gfrog:  Roger Fisher 的 Getting to Yes
<eexp> bluezd: 那从来不发言？
<onlylove> eexp: 少喝一点，我一般喝花茶，所以现在还没有新茶
<bluezd> eexp: 偶尔说几句话
<eexp> 冬天，红茶啊。 onlylove
<onlylove> eexp: 喝不习惯……而且现在是春天了
<eexp> 。。好吧。春天了。你第2春了。
<gfrog> roylez_: http://kat.ph/getting-to-yes-negotiating-agreement-without-giving-in-roger-fisher-qwerty80-t6889268.html 这个？
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ Download Getting to Yes - Negotiating Agreement Without Giving In - Roger Fisher [Qwerty80] Torrent - KickassTorrents
<jerry_> 罗布麻茶。 娃哈哈
<onlylove> eexp: 已经3月了，很快了……
<onlylove> eexp: 前几天惊蛰都过了
<eexp> 花茶季节
<roylez_> gfrog: 不要pdf，我要epub或者mobi
<onlylove> 花茶大概要等到5月
<bluezd> gfrog: 听说咱们10楼也租下来了?
<gfrog> bluezd: 据说
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽可以的
<gfrog> roylez_: 找种子啊，不然咋帮你下。。
<jiero> bluezd: 红魔是什么？
 * gfrog 据说MTK搬望京了
<jiero> bluezd:  红色魔鬼？
<roylez_> gfrog: amazon没看到有电子版本，我以为你有嘛
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<bluezd> jiero: 曼联
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席，我不收集英文书的。
<onlylove> gfrog: MTK？联发科？
<gfrog> onlylove: .
<jiero> roylez_: 电子版本是 平板消费设备
<jiero> roylez_: 你收集英文书干嘛？
<roylez_> jiero: 我看
<jiero> roylez_: 有时候怕看书了
<gfrog> roylez_: 木搜到epub
<roylez_> gfrog: 难道要我去买实体书 T_T
<gfrog> roylez_: 拿pdf对付算了
<abinez> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-222643-1.html
<kk> abinez ⇪ ti: 首款Ubuntu系统平板接受预订 - 开源时讯 LUPA开源社区
<jiero> roylez_: 买实体书壕，以后可以送给我
<bluezd> adam8157: 那天被赤裸裸的鄙视了两回 ......
<adam8157> bluezd: 被谁
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.feedurbrain.com/forum/showthread.php?44898-Roger-Fisher-William-Ury-Getting-to-Yes
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ [GET] Roger Fisher, William Ury - Getting to YesDonor Membership
<jiero> roylez_:  server not found
<gfrog> roylez_: 还得交钱啊
<jiero> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7977973148
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ 美国AD油性马克笔(Chartpak AD Markers) 室内 25色-淘宝网
<jiero> 25色， 465元。
<roylez_> gfrog: 点free
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席好厉害
<abinez> 如果带着谷歌眼镜去约会能干些什么呢？
<eexp> 又不能透视
<iIlL10Oo> abinez: 拍 av
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 你看太多self help的书了吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 我听说有人去c记干活 是 home based
<adam8157> yunfan: 我司大多数都是home based
<roylez_> adam8157: 这是谈判技巧
<yunfan> adam8157: 哪些部门？ 为毛你不是
<jiero> adam8157: 据说 home based 不利于创新。
<yunfan> 我说的是国人哈
<jiero> adam8157: 有利于效率 。
<adam8157> yunfan: 我得碰硬件啊, 当然过来公司拿机器回家干也可以
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 机票公司报销么
<jiero> adam8157: 看来你还是舍不得hamo。。。
<jiero> 。
<adam8157> yunfan: 机票? 我说在北京
<adam8157> yunfan: 大陆有不少长期在家的, 深圳之类
<yunfan> adam8157: 我听说那两个人 已经回湖南老家了!!!!
<yunfan> faint!!!!!!!
 * jiero 突然想到自己已经宣布戒酒了。
<roylez_> yunfan: 什么那俩人？
<yunfan> roylez_: 就是那两个在家办公的
<roylez_> yunfan: 哪个公司？
<yunfan> roylez_: c记啊 从sae跳过来的
<roylez_> yunfan: o
<adam8157> yunfan: sae是啥
<yunfan> adam8157: 这你都不知道 ？
<yunfan> sina app engine
<adam8157> yunfan: sina?
 * adam8157 我啥都不知道, 别和我说我司的事儿 =,=
<yunfan> adam8157: 想去酒吧喝酒 额
<MeaCulpa> haha
<yunfan> 但是怕还没醉就没钱了 fuck
<adam8157> yunfan: 啊? 你是要去pick dead body?
<onlylove> yunfan: 喝啥酒，那东西喝着多难受
<yunfan> onlylove: 有些钱还行啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐, 最近有啥电影可看?
<yunfan> adam8157: 啥？ 我是想去试试各种酒
<roylez_> adam8157: 没
<yunfan> adam8157: 尤其是龙舌兰
<onlylove> yunfan: 龙舌兰是啥米酒？
<kingbo> 今天不在是是不是都休假去了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 仙人掌的
<onlylove> kingbo: 陪老婆休假去了
<linanisyugioh> topic
<linanisyugioh>  /topic
<linanisyugioh> 有人吗？
<airead> linanisyugioh, 有
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....喝茶不
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 困了，半小时后
<devilken> 已经有linux安装在逻辑分区 想在首个分区(c盘)安装xp 用u盘启动后安装ghostxp 重启并没有正常进入windows安装 而是提示the hard drive for /wibdows is not ready 请问如何解决 谢谢～
<devilken> 有人遇到过吗
<onlylove> devilken: 你可以不用ghost么
<devilken> 意思是ghost版本的不行是吧？
<iIlL10Oo> ghost不会写入mbr吧?
<devilken> 需要用安装版对么？
<onlylove> devilken: 不是版本不行，是会有各种稀奇古怪的毛病
<iIlL10Oo> 可以用 grub2 引导 win
<devilken> 哦 谢谢了 那我换个安装版的试试看
<devilken> grub也可以印度win吧？
<onlylove> 可以
<devilken> 哦 谢谢啦:)
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 18摸茶歇
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 编程守则 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402560 编程守则 说明：个人编程的一些感受，仅供参考。 2013-02-28 * 1 检查和过滤无效参数，以及多余的字符和参数； * 2 程序头部应标明程序运行的依赖关系，包括：依赖的软件/命令名称及版本号需求， 硬件平台等； * 3 可能变 …
<onlylove> http://mil.huanqiu.com/world/2013-03/3710423.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 韩国发表对朝警告声明 朝鲜公车批伪装布备战_军事_环球网
<onlylove> 错别字
<XwinX> 朝鲜：联合国制裁朝鲜决议是对朝鲜内政的悍然干涉，是对朝鲜发动侵略的宣战书，。任何支持这个决议的国家，都是美帝的忠实走狗！
<cx_bye> XwinX: 最近经常见你来呀
<XwinX> cx_bye: 我一直嘛
<XwinX> 一直在
<cx_bye> XwinX: 之前有半年都不见你在线...
<XwinX> cx_bye: 没这么长吧
<XwinX> cx_bye: 可能前段时间忙
<cx_bye> XwinX: 有半年... 超过半年了...
<XwinX> cx_bye: 哦, 记不清了
<jiero> XwinX: 怎么灭了朝鲜军队领导人？
<XwinX> jiero: 我哪知道
<jiero> XwinX: 天基电磁炮 -
<jiero> XwinX: lol
<XwinX> jiero: 成本太高
<cx_bye> 基洛夫空艇...
<jiero> XwinX: 捉陨石发射即可。
<XwinX> jiero: 到地面就烧没了
<jiero> XwinX: 哦。不过陨石的话就不怕被朝鲜发现了。
<XwinX> jiero: 要这么高级做啥, B2 就发现了不了
<jiero> XwinX: 。你说真的，炸药一眼就分辨出来的
<XwinX> jiero: 我说轰炸机
<jiero> XwinX: 轰炸机丢陨石？
<jiero> lol
<XwinX> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> XwinX: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛铛
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 基娃
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你要买信差包啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 想买啊, 就是略贵啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我卖你个吧 lol
 * adam8157 背电脑上班的苦逼啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 有 Ubuntu logo的哦
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: timbuk2 S码?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 差不多的牌子
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 质量可以想象
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 真的? 求赠送
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 质量非常好，当年公司网站卖50GBP的
<devilken> 啊。。非ghost的win好难找啊。。。
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 当年 0_0
<cx_bye> adam8157: 天天背呀... 你的230又不重...
<cx_bye> adam8157: 要多一个电源, 就不用背电源了.
<adam8157> cx_bye: ...我有俩电源的
<adam8157> cx_bye: 最近有啥电影看?
<cx_bye> adam8157: 云图?
 * adam8157 现在的那个双肩电脑包 太二了...
<cx_bye> adam8157: 最近没看电影. 写毕业设计呢.
<gfrog> adam8157: 求赠送。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 关于Bumblebee http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402564 最新的3.1支持双显卡切换了？？ http://bumblebee-project.org/index.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcjoys — 2013-03-08 15:57
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 猴总
<cx_bye> adam8157: 新版笑傲江湖. 好看.
<adam8157> gfrog: 拿http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Classic-Messenger-Village-Violet/dp/B004VD6ZRO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=A4G2G2P22X0J&coliid=IM7ODMCDLC70O&psc=1 换
<kk> adam8157 s, ⇪ Amazon.com: Timbuk2 Classic Messenger Bag, Night Blue/Village Violet/Night Blue, Small: Sports & Outdoors
 * adam8157 求赠送啊 http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Classic-Messenger-Village-Violet/dp/B004VD6ZRO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=A4G2G2P22X0J&coliid=IM7ODMCDLC70O&psc=1
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 基娃，帮我借个车，回头一起去骑行
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我有个折叠你可以凑合骑
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不过是公路飞没小盘，你能不能爬动坡儿全看腿力了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 几速的啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 9s啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 可以啊，大行？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 恩，自改060
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你上公路了？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: .
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 还是山地？
<cx_bye> adam8157: 　Hitchcock  看不看?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=999
<kk> freeflyi1g s, ⇪ Canonical StoreCanonical Store
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 公路啊。
<adam8157> cx_bye: 去看看
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 先借你的公路我爽一下呗
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 求赠送
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 没问题啊，晚上上我家，有台子随你骑。
<adam8157> cx_bye: 口碑比评分好啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 找马克
<adam8157> cx_bye: 海盗湾 走你
<adam8157> ┏(^ω^)=
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 靠，不是吧，骑行台都搞了啊
<cx_bye> adam8157: 海盗湾还得单独找中文字幕吧?
<cx_bye> adam8157: 我给你发种子和配套的字幕?
<adam8157> cx_bye: 我都是一遍无字幕 一遍字字幕的
<onlylove> 需要中文字幕么，
<onlylove> 反复多听几次就知道了
<cx_bye> adam8157: 那当我没说~ :-)
 * adam8157 无敌破坏王这种的就没看过中文字幕
<cx_bye> onlylove: 我需要.
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: .
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 现在收个二手的折叠当菜车大概要多少钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
 * cx_bye 看粤语电影也不怎么需要字幕. 
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 看啥型号。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 菜车
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我那个？ 500上下
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 真拿来买菜
<bluezd> adam8157: 求赠送
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 你要移动充值送的那种？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 那种太差了
<adam8157> bluezd: 啥
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个包包
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 乃要说清需求啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 求赠送那个包包。
<adam8157> bluezd: 我还在求呢...
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你的060改了啥
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 除了架子头管
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 其实我以前中毒birdy
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 大土豪
 * gfrog 其实frog更帅。
<bluezd> gfrog: 为什么下午放假公司的女的还有没有走的呢?
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: bike friday有款也不错
<bluezd> gfrog: 是昨天已经过完节了吗?
<gfrog> bluezd: 下午留下的都是真。男人
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: tikit么？
 * adam8157 求赠送 amzn.to/Zkvm4g
 * gfrog 烧birdy bf车的都是真土豪啊。
<bluezd> adam8157: 你一定在家呢吧
<adam8157> bluezd: office
 * adam8157 求赠送 amzn.to/Zkvm4g Small
<cx_bye> adam8157: 你要是海淘, 记得叫上我.
<adam8157> cx_bye: 你要买这个?
<cx_bye> adam8157: 别的.
<adam8157> cx_bye: .
 * cx_bye 双肩包万岁. 
<gfrog> adam8157: 求赠送
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: http://www.77bike.com/bbs/read.php?tid=89593
<kk> freeflyi1g s, ⇪ 提示信息 - Powered by PHPWind
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 这上面现在很多人说的风行1818是啥啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 车架
 * bluezd 求外卖推荐!!
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 国产的，仿大行
<gfrog> bluezd: 外送费200，你想吃啥随便挑
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 这个怎么样啊
<bluezd> gfrog: ... 我要便宜的,周末不想出去了
<freeflyi1g> btw, 大行也国产啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 鸟车其实暴重，一点都不好骑，就是酷点儿
<gfrog> bluezd: 丽华
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 所以bf更好
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 非要我说山寨嘛。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 台湾的khs也不错
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: tikit嘛，啧啧，有钱了指定买两辆，骑一辆，摆家里看一辆。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: f20-r？这个不错，不过不知道重量如何。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 真壕
<linanisyugioh> 原来论坛的这个chat这么好玩呀
 * bluezd 求外卖推荐!!
 * bluezd 求外卖推荐!!
<linanisyugioh> 我以前都没玩过
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我做白日梦，拿有你壕
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我做白日梦，哪有你壕
<cx_bye> bluezd: ele.me?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饿了么-网上订餐-叫外卖上ele.me (@ ele.me?)
 * adam8157 nowplaying R.E.M. - Mr. Richards
<linanisyugioh> 要退出去是不是直接把网页关了就行了？
<wiiw> linanisyugioh: yes
<kk> 新 系统架构支持 • 关于ubuntu目录的问题，困扰很久了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=402565 有一个关于ubuntu目录的问题，很久没想明白，前几天在百度贴吧里发帖寻求答案，也没找到满意的回答 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2197829661 问题描述： 现有/usr/local 和 /usr/share 两个目录，这两个目录现 …
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: http://www.bikefriday.com/bicycles/commuter/1239 你就上这个吧，买三辆，你骑一辆，看一辆，另外一辆送我
<kk> freeflyi1g s, ⇪ Bike Friday - Custom folding and travel bicycles hand-crafted in Oregon
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥
<gfrog> bluezd: 晚饭。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: bf都是手工打造啊，我的身材乃骑不合适的。XD
<bluezd> gfrog: 你一般都在公司楼下吃吧? 晚上
<gfrog> bluezd: 恩，盒饭
<bluezd> gfrog: 那中午呢?
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 我不介意凑合的
<gfrog> bluezd: 盒饭。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 。。。。
 * bluezd 我特别关心别人吃啥,在哪吃
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: tikit真是通勤儿利器，再加上 adam8157 那个邮差包，帅翻了。
<freeflyi1g> lol
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 邮差包我已经准备好了，就等你送bf
 * adam8157 炒菜? 还是下汤圆? 还是煮腊肠?
 * gfrog 求 freeflyi1g 送 tikit， adam8157 送 邮差包。
<gfrog> adam8157: 求bg
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 还有腊肠呢啊
 * bluezd 求赠妹子
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 正宗四川腊肠, 好吃的不得了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 话说你不是山东人吗，哪来的四川腊肠呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 烛光晚餐?
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 四川同学带过来了, 上周末煮了一大锅 腊肠 腊排骨
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 奢糜
 * adam8157 今天没带钱包 只能回去吃
<MeaCulpa> 哎
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃来NAY，请你吃盒饭。 XD
<MeaCulpa> 有机会一定要来魔都找你们吃
 * bluezd 求赠妹子
<MeaCulpa> 我们去金钱豹喝咖啡
<cherrot> lsof -i :80 明明没有进程  启动nginx却提示80被占用 这是什么鸟情况？
 * cx_bye 本来想说今晚舍友请吃鸡公煲... 结果还是只能给各位土豪跪...
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 煮了一大锅肉 我炒了两个青菜 然后几瓶啤酒 爽啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<bluezd> adam8157: 烛光晚餐?
<cx_bye> MeaCulpa: 记得带上我.
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有蜡烛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我以前自己烧肉，往往肉还没熟透，就被我干掉了...
<cx_bye> MeaCulpa: 你们喝咖啡, 我去吃肉...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哈哈, 我坚持煮了三十分钟
<gfrog> adam8157: 你属啥？
<bluezd> adam8157: 啊,挺好,就缺少点浪漫~~~
<MeaCulpa> cx_bye: 恩，等咱有了钱，进金钱豹喝杯咖啡，结帐走人
<adam8157> gfrog: 虎
<cx_bye> MeaCulpa: 不行, 心疼...
<gfrog> adam8157: 好小
<gfrog> adam8157: 正太铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_o
 * adam8157 没带钱包啊 555
<cherrot> adam8157, 这么快啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 请你晚饭你都不来，啧啧。
<cherrot> adam8157, 都已经发展到钱包上交的地步了
<adam8157> cherrot: 啥子?
<gfrog> cherrot: 上交？交谁？
<gfrog> ad
<adam8157> cherrot: 扔书架上了
 * cherrot lol
 * adam8157 嘘嘘走了
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflyi1g 13.04会不会按时发布啊？
<bluezd> gfrog: 主要是 adam8157 怕你图谋不轨
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu13.04？
 * adam8157 13.04里有我十来个patch
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 金钱豹的咖啡能和18摸的茶歇比？
<gfrog> bluezd: 我可不敢招惹hamo的人。。。
 * gfrog 拜 adam8157 
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
 * freeflyi1g Orz adam8157 
 * gfrog 拜 adam8157 
 * cherrot 拜 adam8157 
 * adam8157 都是backport的驱动 =,=
 * bluezd 那也 拜 adam8157 
 * gfrog 拜 adam8157 
 * cherrot 那也拜 adam8157 
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> huntxu: 快来拜壕 adam8157 ，有邮差包送哦。
 * adam8157 准备闪人
<adam8157> gfrog: 擦
<gfrog> adam8157: XD
<sam-nya> 登上了
 * cx_bye 拜 adam8157  (我不要单肩包)
<bluezd> adam8157: 走着么早,真幸福
 * cherrot 这是过妇女节么
 * adam8157 没有工作状态, 回家深刻反省!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 过节真好
<cx_bye> 妇女节就该男生放假呀
<adam8157> bluezd: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z02.1.5083316.d4907996.zpETot&id=17021791569
<kk> adam8157 s, ⇪ 原创 树莓派 Raspberry pi REV2 亚克力外壳 E01-1000C2狗骨头版-淘宝网
<bluezd> adam8157: 我去,我那个壳跟这个比简直弱爆了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我想给我的pandaboard找个盒子
<sam-nya> 改nick的命令是什么？
<cx_bye> sam-nya: /nick xxx
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个壳儿啊，不好
<sam-nya> 谢谢
<gfrog> adam8157: 都木给扩展口抠出位置来。
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> gfrog: 从侧门走啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要插串口线的时候会很郁闷的，XD
<freeflyi1g> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.293.tIWuJW&id=17325844198&_u=816qekda289
<freeflyi1g> 这个价格也有人买
<freeflyi1g> 真逆天啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，加高版可能能好些。
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以加高 :)
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 你看，就这两片儿玩意，真心不如找个做塑钢的。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 别玩树莓了，卖个pandaboard给你吧
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 求赠送。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 求赠送bike friday
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我把 adam8157 赠送给你当bf吧。
 * adam8157 头疼
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac585475
<alvin_rxg> Title: 老外打架太暴力太血腥了，建议胆儿不够别看。堪比上海地铁那二位 - AcFun弹幕视频网 (@ acfun.tv)
<gfrog> roylez_: @_@
 * adam8157 下班
<sam-nya> …
<abinez> jiero: 切包子了吗
<jiero> abinez: 包子？
<jiero> abinez: 什么？
<abinez> 嗯啊
<jiero> abinez: 好无聊。
<abinez> 吃包子的意思就是你切饭了么“
 * jiero 可不想呆在风筝会办公室。。。
<jiero> abinez: 你饿(wo)了吗？我们这里如此问。  。。。
<abinez> 哈
<jiero> abinez: 不，我讨厌包子。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 天津人?
<jiero> palomino|working: 潍坊
<jiero> palomino|working: 山东
<abinez> 泡面
<palomino|working> 跟天津说'饿'的音一样...
<abinez> palomino|working: 泡面
<palomino|working> 吃了3快饼干！
<jiero> palomino|working: 回民
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> who?
<abinez> jiero: 传说你们那里挖掘排污
<jiero> palomino|working: 我这里回民是极多的，影响很深。
<palomino|working> :o
<abinez> 是不是啊啊啊
<palomino|working> 是么
<jiero> abinez: 谁知道。
<abinez> 你知道，
<jiero> palomino|working: 反正以前常吃的点心什么的都是。
<abinez> 天知道
<abinez> 地知道
<jiero> abinez: 反正都是无引用新闻。
<abinez> 还有鬼知道
<abinez> 在家里好奇怪
<abinez> 都是老人和小孩子在家
<abinez> 年轻人都跑去外面挣钱了
<abinez> 一般过年过大节之类的才会回来家里住上几天
<jiero> abinez: 。。。因为中国还属于极度追求消费主义时代
 * jiero 这种极简主义者太少见了
<abinez> 年轻人都是极端的非主流发型，真的是全身名牌
<jiero> abinez: 给我你的照片吧。
<abinez> 已经给你了
<abinez> 只是你忘记了吧
<abinez> 娃哈哈
<jiero> abinez: 你用了另一个 用户名？
<jiero> abinez: 我一般都是 用 irc
<jiero> id 记录
<abinez> 嗯啊
<abinez> 我在不同的电脑主机上用不同的IRC昵称啊
<jiero> abinez: 。。。那你用什么？
<abinez> 我用树莓派的时候用那个raspberrypi
<abinez> 哇哈哈
<jiero> 不记得有你。。
<abinez> 用台式机的时候就是apu5800k
<abinez> 有的
<jiero> 新闻说 steam box 几个月内发布。
<abinez> 已经有很多游戏了哦
<abinez> linux系统下面的游戏越来越多了
<jiero> abinez: 反正要钱的游戏我都不玩。
 * jiero 如此。。。
<abinez> 你玩神马游戏
<abinez> 其实我是不玩游戏的
<abinez> 只是我要卖电脑
<jiero> abinez: 我现在不玩。。。
<abinez> 而且我装的都是linux系统
<jiero> abinez: 我还是喜欢最简单的，比如 Kernel Panic
<jiero> abinez: 没关系，我用linux玩游戏5年了。
<abinez> 所以希望linux系统下多一些游戏
<abinez> 以便吸引买家而已
<abinez> 免得，那些客户问这个能玩啥游戏
<abinez> 就囧了
<jiero> abinez: 嗬嗬，实际上一个人根本玩不了40个游戏，不过国内玩家只是看广告玩游戏罢了。
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> abinez: 所以，消费主义不行。
 * jiero 鄙视消费主义
<abinez> 人多，各有各自的喜好
<jiero> 嗯
<abinez> jiero: 你说
<jiero> abinez: 我说。我想玩 savage xr 中国服务器
<jiero> abinez: 中国没有，中国没人建免费游戏的服务器。
 * jiero 想玩 ping低于 100的armagetron advanced。。。
<jiero> 该死的 armagetron ad 只有欧洲服务器。。。
<abinez> 买个2986的手机值得么
<jiero> abinez:  自我判断。
<jiero> abinez: 你的理论根基是什么
<jiero> 需要是什么。
<abinez> 这个手机是599元
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 外加两年的4M宽带
 * jiero 用着2009年以 $599 出售的手机。
<jiero> abinez: 你不是要更高的吗？
<jiero> abinez: 嗨。没关系，你想要宽带就说吗。
<abinez> 这是电信的一个优惠活动啊
<jiero> 宽带一年4MB
<jiero> 在我这里，只要 600元。
<jiero> 不值得！
<abinez> 花599
<abinez> 买个手机
<jiero> 我这里 也有类似的。
<yunfan> jiero: 你要玩minecraft我倒是有建免费服务器
<abinez> 嗯
<yunfan> http://s.zeptobars.ru/74HC595-HD.jpg 这个8bit寄存器电路太复杂了
<jiero> yunfan: 游戏不是免费的。不玩。
<abinez> jiero: 我们这里要720一年
<abinez> 已经是优惠价格了
<abinez> 每月60元
<abinez> 平均每天用2块钱的上网费用
<abinez> 其实我不用宽带也是可以上网的
<abinez> 只是速度不快
<yunfan> jiero: 额 你以为国内玩的人都是买正版的？
<jiero> abinez:  我这里记得是 每月交 59 ，就送宽带，
<jiero> yunfan: 不推荐那个方式。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 我挺讨厌自己推荐别人的时候，对方需要搞盗版之类的事情。
<abinez> jiero: 我们这里要89元才送宽带
<yunfan> jiero: 那还有一个办法 官方提供免费的玩
<abinez> 坑爷爷奶奶
<yunfan> jiero: 官方提供每周快照 是开发版本 可以玩的
<jiero> yunfan: 己所不欲施加于人。。。
<jiero> 不是吧。。。
<abinez> 嗯
<yunfan> jiero: minecraft的盗版是启动器 而非游戏本身
<jiero> yunfan: 不一样么。。。
<abinez> 还是自己开发一个游戏 吧
<abinez> 别玩人家的游戏了
<yunfan> jiero: 不过你这个态度我很欣赏 所以我就不拉你下水了 我是玩了很长时间盗版 最后买了个正版账户 然后继续玩盗版
<abinez> 多没意思啊
<abinez> yunfan: 你上瘾了吧
<abinez> 玩游戏上瘾了
<yunfan> jiero: 你是回民?
<jiero> yunfan: 不是。我是外来人。
<jiero> yunfan: 4省杂交种。。。
<yunfan> jiero 外来回民
<jiero> yunfan: 不是。
<bakaCirno> 杂种优势。。。
<yunfan> jiero 那你有杂交优势啊 参考杂交水稻 不过代价是矮化
<yunfan> bakaCirno: 不敢惹回民  只好说成杂交
<jiero> bakaCirno: 那是概率而已。。。
<bakaCirno> 食堂的清真窗口特别好吃
<jiero> lainme: 还是囡囡好。电脑的问题都能自己去找答案。。。
<jiero> bakaCirno: 哪里的食堂？
<bakaCirno> 学校。。。
<jiero> bakaCirno:你不想说？
<yunfan> bakaCirno: 什么学校？
<jiero> bakaCirno: 没回答位置啊。
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> 麦加的？
<bakaCirno> jiero: 武汉理工
<maplebeats> test
<yunfan> bakaCirno: 你是回民？
<jiero> bakaCirno: 哦。武汉。很少建呐。
<jiero> maplebeats: 武汉回民多么。
<jiero> maplebeats: 查你户口，你是湖北人么？
<yunfan> 学校里是只要少数民族到一定程度 都会建的
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我重庆人！
<jiero> yunfan: 才不是。只是因为想要吃。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。重庆美女。。。
<bakaCirno> 正宗湖北人，不过不是回民
 * jiero 感觉湖北人不喜欢输 - 好吧。。。
 * jiero 极度不好胜。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 重庆美女又不是你的。。。
 * maplebeats 也不是我的:(
<bakaCirno> “不喜欢输”？“不好胜”？
<bakaCirno> 这个不是反义词么？
<jiero> bakaCirno: 我不是湖北人笨笨。。。
<bakaCirno> jiero: 呃。。。
<jiero> bakaCirno: 不熟悉么， /me 这个是主观感受发言。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 是你啊。
<bakaCirno> 呃，没看到前面的*
<yunfan> 我怎么感觉 bakaCirno 是福建的
<jiero> yunfan: 福建人有什么特点？
<maplebeats> jiero, 滚粗～
<yunfan> jiero: 不是 baka 这个我听我大学的福建同学用过
<jiero> maplebeats: 美女。
<maplebeats> jiero, 噗
<bakaCirno> - -
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。。。这个。。。
<jiero> bakaCirno:  解释一下。
<jiero> bakaCirno: 你有话要说
<yunfan> 中国铁通
<yunfan> 奇怪 bakaCirno 就没回过我一个问题 难道真是回族
<yunfan> 我那是开玩笑的 我对回民没有成见哈 不要全球追杀我
<bakaCirno> yunfan: TAT这没有神马直接关系吧
<jiero> yunfan:  baka 是日文笨蛋的意思啊，
<jiero> yunfan: google 搜索  baka 意思 ，返回的结果表示 白痴 笨蛋。
<yunfan> bakaCirno: 有 一定是惹恼了你 这里我要向真主忏悔 你做见证
<bakaCirno> yunfan: 如果知道 东方project 的话应该就懂啦
<yunfan> jiero: 福建人那里也是这个意思
<nialv7> bakaCirno: 圈九……
<jiero> bakaCirno: 我知道 东方 project，但我就不知道这个。
 * jiero 只知道 东方project也是个无聊的游戏。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 额 你不要乱抬杠
<bakaCirno> jiero: 氷精 琪露诺。。。
<bakaCirno> 呃，这里有抗日愤青么？有的话我还是匿啦，怕引战。。。
<yunfan> bakaCirno: 应该没有 我看看ee下班没
<jiero> bakaCirno: 抗日？
<bakaCirno> nialv7: ipv6？！
<jiero> bakaCirno: 靠，我是我见过的人里对日本人最平等最好的中国人。。。
<bakaCirno> jiero: 呃，应该是“反日”
<jiero> bakaCirno: 对事不对人，东方游戏很无聊。。。
<bakaCirno> jiero: 呃，那就好，我室友一个天天嚷着反日的
<nialv7> bakaCirno: yep
<yunfan> jiero: 这不奇怪 义和团就是你们那出来的
<nialv7> bakaCirno: 学校的ipv6,有什么好奇怪的
<bakaCirno> nialv7: 蛋疼学校安排的破宿舍根本没有校园网
<jiero> yunfan: 哈？义和团？
<nialv7> bakaCirno: 啥学校啊……
<bakaCirno> nialv7: 武汉理工。。。
<nialv7> bakaCirno: 好奇葩…… 只有大一这样还是？
<maplebeats> 你们真欢乐
<bakaCirno> nialv7: 大一让咱住好地方，大二就搬进破楼
<bakaCirno> nialv7: 一直住到毕业
<nialv7> bakaCirno: 哈哈哈哈
<jiero> yunfan: 好吧。我承认我的思想体系- 所有中国共产党宣传的我都要思考一番才决定
<nialv7> bakaCirno: 你打东方？还是只是喜欢同人？
<jiero> yunfan: 毛泽东影响太坏了。。。
<bakaCirno> nialv7: 玩原作的，不过手残
<nialv7> bakaCirno: 能过normal就比我强了
<bakaCirno> 只有风神录过啦normal
 * jiero 的记忆还停留在兵蜂的时代。
<bakaCirno> jiero: 兵蜂Good
<abinez> http://www.ifanr.com/259178
<alvin_rxg> Title: Raspberry Pi 专属操作系统背后的故事 - 爱范儿 · Beats of Bits (@ ifanr.com)
<jiero> yunfan: 该如何称呼比自己小一岁的美女小领导？
<bakaCirno> jiero: 姐姐
<jiero> bakaCirno: 。。。去死。。。
<bakaCirno> jiero, :P
<jiero> bakaCirno: 。。。。
<nialv7> jiero: 女王様
<jiero> nialv7: ？
 * jiero 拜 lainme。
 * lainme 赶紧来了。拜罗姐
<jiero> 。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 女王大人
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ sister
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: sister 就可以拥抱了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ sister mean jiejie or meimei
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 家人啊。所以就可以拥抱了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 或者修女啊，就可以拥抱了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. ,,
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  yunfan  她们说昨天过节。。。妇女真的和女孩不一样的意思么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. I do not know ,..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥现在好多人都不知道呐。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 好几次女都都反对我用妇女称呼。。。理由是前一个字说是结婚了。。。
<jiero> 男的就没这种。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,, na jiu ,, call "Lady"
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,, na jiu ,, call "Lovely"
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 女士节？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 贵妇节？
<jiero> 公主节？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 叫darling。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. OK .. My ibus broken le ,, do not want to talk..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 记得老太太们经常叫我darling。。。
<jiero> 太黑了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
 * jiero 不想被她们叫 darling
 * CyrusYzGTt this zhengming jiero is Lady
<jiero> cy
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。别人都说不像男的。女的看我自然是男的。。。
<jiero> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .
<CyrusYzGTt> http://url.cn/ADFS0l
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ音乐 - 音乐你的生活! (@ qq.com *FROM* url.cn)
<alick> ping happyaron
<alick> ping bjgug folks
<cleamoon> @szstupidcool: @慕容雪村:刘禅登基典礼上，有记者问：你能当皇帝，是不是就因为你是刘备的儿子？刘禅答：出身不能选择，但我也是一步一个台阶走到今天的，我参加过当阳长坂之战，也曾在长江的急流中与子龙将军并肩抗吴。我能有今天，更多凭的是我的努力和勤奋，个人能力之外的资本等于零。
<cleamoon> @7shao: 那年她装睡，我开始肆无忌惮；现在她肆无忌惮，我开始装睡。
<cleamoon> 转笔刀侠：据华尔街见闻今日报道，两会代表中83人身价超10亿美元，而美众参议院无一人达此标准。
<cleamoon> https://twitter.com/danhuaer/status/309952104045363201/photo/1
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Twitter / danhuaer: 今天妇女节，一哥们儿发来“妇女节快乐” 我灵机一动，回他“谢 ... (@ twitter.com)
<cleamoon> https://twitter.com/zqweb/status/309978140128735232/photo/1
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Twitter / zqweb: 还真有这家店啊！ ... (@ twitter.com)
<cleamoon> http://danhuaer.com/t/100803
<alvin_rxg> Title: 提问：如果你的女友是既任性又无理取闹的，每天都要你哄。此时出… | 蛋花儿 趣图 (@ danhuaer.com)
<alick> ubuntu 在北京的社区活动一般是哪位大大组织的呀？
<freeflyi1g> alick: Destine
<alick> freeflyi1g: that's emily chen right?
<freeflyi1g> alick: no
<alick> freeflyi1g: 看下我记错名字了
<alick> s/看下/看来
<alick> freeflyi1g: eleanor chen?
<freeflyi1g> yep
<alick> freeflyi1g: thx
<freeflyi1g> alick: 你要组织活动？
<alick> freeflyi1g: BJGUG 要组织活动
<alick> freeflyi1g: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-cn-list/2013-March/msg00000.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* BJGUG三月活动预告 (@ gnome.org)
<freeflyi1g> alick: 不错
<gfrog> roylez: roylez_ 主席我也换octopress了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 邪道
<MeaCulpa> lug? gug?
<MeaCulpa> 北京lug貌似也是老外唱戏
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<maplebeats> test
<maplebeats> roylez, 主席
<maplebeats> abinez, 那个啥，好
<abinez> 饭团
<abinez> 乖
<maplebeats> abinez, 好你个头啊，你是男的还是女的，是攻还是受，有男/女朋友没
<abinez> 赏你一块鸡屁股
<abinez> 饭团
<abinez> maplebeats:
<maplebeats> abinez, = =～
<abinez> 睡觉去
<abinez> 困啦
<maplebeats> abinez, 快滚吧。。。
<maplebeats> abinez, 做个恶梦
<abinez> 今晚弄了一个晚上的卫星接收机天线
<abinez> maplebeats: 事实上，我很困，一睡就是到天亮啦
<maplebeats> abinez,  我也是。。。
<abinez> 这两天早早就被叫去帮忙抬甘蔗上车
<abinez> 那个累啊
<abinez> 一个人起码要抬一万多斤的甘蔗
<abinez> 两个小时这样子
<abinez> 这两天抬了3万多斤了
<maplebeats> abinez, 你转行搬砖了？
<abinez> 饭团，在老家呢
<abinez> 帮忙砍甘蔗
<abinez> 还没去外面上班
<abinez> 想在家里帮忙几天
<abinez> 顺便在家里办理拉一条网线
<abinez> 睡觉去
<abinez> 困死
 * felixonmars1 comes
 * FishOnee` 为什么网络这么不稳定？
 * leyle 前几天来这里问了下，发了一通牢骚，认识了个哥们，被介绍了一本书，这几天学习了下，是一本重实践的书，结合我前面学习的理论，前后映照，似乎我有感觉学习的乐趣了，不再是那么晃晃然了
<faonecze_> ..
<maplebeats> leyle, .......哪个哥们
<leyle> maplebeats: 也是个想要学习程序开发的哥们
<maplebeats> leyle, 叫什么啊
<leyle> maplebeats: 忘记了，他那个id不明显
<maplebeats> leyle, 呃。。。
<leyle> maplebeats: 额。。。。。。
<GUNDAM> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2200278182?fr=itb_feed_jing linux下出cs了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【转】 Linux版《反恐精英：零点行动》发布_linux吧_百度贴吧 (@ baidu.com)
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 早就出了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 上一个版本是起源
<GUNDAM> :-(
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我还是喜欢shank2
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] linux下 不错
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 三位一体2也是不错的游戏
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 大家双显卡问题都是怎么解决的 ？
<angle> 各位，linux下都有哪些塔防之类的小游戏啊
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] qq空间 n多
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 4399中有很多
<angle> 可以在本地玩的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 其中最经典的要属google浏览器上的 那个
<angle> 哦，我看看去，谢谢啊
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 大家双显卡都是怎么解决的 ？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 把Flash下载下来之后再在本地玩呗
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] html5的 直接缓存在本地
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] flash的 过时了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你会发现html5代替Flash还有很长一段路要走
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 不觉得
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 很快
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] firefox os
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ios
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 安卓
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 淘汰flash是很快的事情
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 在我的电脑上html5比Flash还卡
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] webgl
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 支持的很不错啊
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你用的什么浏览器
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 火狐，
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 一样
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] html5标准有没有确定下来？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 统一是早晚的事情
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] o 已经换webkit的核心了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Webkit only
<felixonmars1> 算是有吧
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 现在新出的 浏览器超级同步游戏
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 支持多人对战
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 手机当手柄
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 这个技术很不错
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 早就把flash远远的甩在后面了
<wqn> ls
<jzmer> 有没有人试过mathematica的save as pdf的功能？
<jzmer> 如果文档里面有中文，那另存出来的pdf里面的中文正常吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 转图片格式 绝对正常
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] pdf支持图片
<jzmer> 我知道，但是图片的放缩不行……
<jzmer> UbuntuTalk: are ye a bot?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] linux用utf8 win用gbk
<jzmer> UbuntuTalk: 你确定windows用不了utf-{8,16}?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 绝对 的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 默认绝对不支持 的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 以前做过
<jzmer> 我刚刚把systemcharacterencoding 和 characterencoding 分别设成utf-16 与 8 ...
<jzmer> 我怎么这么命苦啊……
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 换gbk的编码
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 但是linux下 默认不支持
<jzmer> 下辈子绝对不作东亚人
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 国人深深的 被版权的gnk所牵制
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] gbk
<jzmer> UbuntuTalk: 不过，我windows上SysCharEnc:utf16,CharEnc:utf8的mathematica带中文nb，在linux/solaris/mac的mathematica下可以转成正常的pdf吗没有乱码吗？
<jzmer> 在windows我可以打印成pdf/xps/oxps
<jzmer> 那样就没有乱码
<jzmer> UbuntuTalk: 要是这样我觉得还是 wolfram 在 windows 没有遵照 guideline 用 utf-16 的结果。
<jzmer> UbuntuTalk: acrobat 8.0 啊，adobe得东西，就可以打印出没有乱码的pdf
<jzmer> 那是多少年前的事了
<jzmer> 然后这时最新的mathematica 9.0
<jzmer> 我看，wolfram在标准遵循上也问题不小
<jzmer> 当然万恶的gbk/gb{2312,18030}问题最大
<jzmer> 话说回来，什么样的人就是什么样的标准
<jzmer> 烂透底的人就是烂透的标准
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 这个不是问题 问题是版权
<jzmer> 首先wolfram可以不用gb*
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 没有授权 默认都不会支持的
<jzmer> 其次我们都可以不用gb*
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 免得以后被起诉
<jzmer> 我就不用gb*
<jzmer> 再次,wolfram非要用gb*
<jzmer> 是自己对愿意被deep-throat
<jzmer> 但是，即使这样，utf-16和bmp以后的支持也……
<jzmer> 我一直“以为”wolfram算是平台整合做得比较好的
<jzmer> 当初就一直吹nextstep的cross-platform portability
<jzmer> nextstep里也有非常健壮de unicode支持
<jzmer> 结果到最后wolfram在windows上是bmp以内而且cjk单列的支持
<jzmer> 如果只是这些，那就算了
<jzmer> 然后pdf一直是非常重要的功能
<jzmer> 包括postscript
<jzmer> 结果呢？
<jzmer> 无语……
<roylez> jzmer: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac585944
<alvin_rxg> Title: 看完这个视频，妹子们还敢减肥么？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 (@ acfun.tv)
<jzmer> 看什么看？最后才发现wolfram生成的ps居然没指定cmap……
<jzmer> 神奇啊……
<jzmer> 这样的ps连distiller都不要指望过
<jzmer> 怪不得我怎么改fontlink都不行
<jzmer> Mathematica has efficient systemwide 16-bit Unicode support, allowing a full range of international, technical and other character sets and character encodings.
<jzmer> 这是wolfram说的
<jzmer> 不过，敲公式还是wolfram得强项……
<jiero> 哇哇。。。
<jiero> http://user-prompt.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: User Prompt - Psychologic IT Expertise » Weblog (@ user-prompt.com)
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-09
<sam-nya> 我名字应该没错
<felixonmars1> にゃ
<felixonmars1> さｍーにゃ
<felixonmars1> 正しいですか？
<sam-nya> …
<sam-nya> 哪有这么叫的…
<sam-nya> 等等我查查sam这名字的日文应该是啥
<airead> 今天有人去参加  百度开发者俱乐部活动 没？
<Zhaofeng_Li> no~
<airead> 现在注册百度开发者可以领1000元代金卷
<airead> 没事的都可以注册一下，预备着
<Zhaofeng_Li> airead, 代金卷? cash?
<airead> http://developer.baidu.com/events
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度开发者中心 (@ baidu.com)
<airead> 点进去看看吧，前10000名可领
<sjd_zeus> ¸÷λÔçÉϺÃѽ
 * sjd_zeus ....
<Zhaofeng_Li> sjd_zeus, ...
 * sjd_zeus ½ñÌìÕ¦ÕâôÀäÇåѽ
<patrickwhatsup> ubuntu 升级后没有声音了
<patrickwhatsup> 有没有类似情况
<patrickwhatsup> 怎么解决的
<knownbad> alsamixer 看得到声卡吗？  能调吗？
<xjhv> 现在早都是pulseaudio喽
<knownbad> 后台呢？
<lispghost> .
<lispghost> 来报道
<linuxdemo> 今天有佬
<lispghost> ?
<lispghost> 啥。。
 * kevinyings shell中两个；；是什么意思？
<kevinyings> \b\c又带表什么意思
<maplebeats> test
<l00xl> test
<Guest58364> ll
<Guest58364> quit
<Guest58364> ls
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<kukey> 你们那里刮沙尘暴了没有
<kukey> 我们这里刮的超级大
<kukey> 今早把锅炉房的大烟筒都刮倒了
<GUNDAM> 怎么删除我用 ./ 安装的程序？
<GUNDAM> 程序没有后缀名
<GUNDAM> 直接 ./XXX
<linan> 有人吗？
<linan> 大家好
<linan> /help/action
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 你豆子又没磨完
<tryit> 原来可以禁用git的分页器，就可以在emacs shell中使用了，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy> tryit: did you try magit?
<tryit> cfy, 试过，不爽
<cfy> tryit: ..
<tryit> cfy, 这几天把git的user manual手册翻了翻，了解深入了一些，感觉挺好
<cfy> tryit: oh
<tryit> cfy, 熟悉markdown或者rst吗
<cfy> tryit: 不熟悉
<tryit> cfy, 哈，好像github也支持rst..
<tryit> cfy, 熟悉git?
 * gfrog git 某个repo的配置能覆盖掉global的配置么？
<cfy> tryit: 随便用用
<cfy> gfrog: 这个。不能覆盖的话，就设计有问题了吧
<cfy> gfrog: 貌似不行的样子。。。
<cfy> gfrog: When reading, the values are read from the system, global and repository local configuration files by default
<cfy> gfrog: 额。
<cfy> gfrog: 行的。。。后面的配置覆盖前面的配置。。
<gfrog> cfy: 我在local里面写了github的配置，但是git config -l出来的是global跟local的两段儿配置。
<gfrog> cfy: 说名没覆盖啊，擦
<gfrog> cfy: 名=明
<cfy> gfrog: http://git-scm.com/book/ch7-1.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Git - Git Configuration (@ git-scm.com)
<cfy> gfrog: 这里说了
<cfy> gfrog: Each level overwrites values in the previous level
<gfrog> cfy: 看来git出问题了
<cfy> gfrog: 不知道。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<roylez> gfrog: 蛋蛋抢了你的基友，你为啥不去找他麻烦？
<imtxc> roylez: 主席
<imtxc> gfrog: 蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 啥乱糟的
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<alvin_rxg> seems good :D  http://uploadpie.com/4coZn
<imtxc> ofan: 你用的是 photonvpn?
<sjd_zeus> ÂÒÂë
<cleamoon> 两组数量相同的数，交换其中一对，使其和尽量接近，有没有O(n)的算法呀？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 什么意思啊
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 就是两组，每组n个数，交换其中一个，使剩下的树的和尽量接近
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 数学不好。。。。。
<cleamoon> ...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我的方案是先分别算两组数的和，判断差值 delta ，然后 随便找两个数的差接近 delta/2 的交换……
<maplebeats>  alvin_rxg 这样子是O(n)么。。。
<alvin_rxg> o^2 ..
<cleamoon> 对呀...
<cleamoon> 数据最多100000个，这么算太慢了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: spoj ?
<cleamoon> 其他的
<nialv7> cleamoon: 这不难嘛
<cleamoon> nialv7, 嗯呢？
<nialv7> cleamoon: 还是先算delta/2
<nialv7> 然后对a，b两个数组维护两个位置
<nialv7> a[i]和b[j]满足j=argmin(b[j]>=a[i]+delta/2)
<nialv7> 每次i+1，然后j向后移到对应位置就好了
<nialv7> a，b先排序
<nialv7> over
<alvin_rxg> 鼓掌
<nialv7> 啊，还要交换a和b再做一次
<alvin_rxg> 我也想到了排序，但我那边想的是 a[i] 和 b[i] ... =.=!
<cleamoon> 这样不也挺慢的吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 就是你要的 o(n) ..
<alvin_rxg> o(n_n)o
<cleamoon> ...我试试
<cleamoon> nialv7, 多谢
<alvin_rxg> 吸取教训，以后别死脑子啥都比较相同位置…
<nialv7> alvin_rxg: 还得排序呢，不是O(n)...
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<cleamoon> 这个维护两个位置是什么意思？我想个不还是得二重循环吗...
<tone> ls
<nialv7> cleamoon: j的位置只需要每次后移就好了
<nialv7> cleamoon: 不用每次从头开始
<cleamoon> 哦，那样可以省一半的步骤
<ofan> imtxc: 不是
<imtxc> ofan: 那是？
<imtxc> ofan: 我也试试，貌似你这个vps速度挺快的
<manxgoo> 叫什么名字，我也去搞一个ＶＰＮ
<imtxc> manxgoo: 直接买ofan的vpn不得了
<ofan> ramhost
<manxgoo> 我去看看
<KelvanSun> 呵呵，用了很久了，是不错
<imtxc> KelvanSun: 你也用的 ramhos?
<KelvanSun> imtxc: ofan 的vpn
<Guest57648> \q
<imtxc> KelvanSun: 这样啊
<KelvanSun> imtxc: 怎么？
<manxgoo> 搜不到：ofan 啊
<imtxc> KelvanSun: 没怎么
<manxgoo> \q
<KelvanSun> imtxc: 你也用ofan vpn?
<imtxc> KelvanSun: en
<imtxc> Los Angeles | Atlanta? OpenVZ | KVM? ofan
<imtxc> 哎呀 都 sold out了
 * mk_ 
<imtxc> ofan: 哦 找到以前的log了，谢谢。
<mk_> 各位有用ubuntu当过服务器吗？
<roylez> mk_: 稍微认真点的人就不会用 ubuntu 当服务器
<eexp> roylez: 会用ub的，也会把它当服务器的呢
<eexp> mk_: 去论坛问。
<roylez> mk_: 哦，疯子阿姨神除外
<eexp> 论坛就是ub服务器
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu为什么不能当服务器？
<linuxdemo> 大家有用steam 的吗？
<roylez> eexp: http://thepiratebay.se/search/terminator%20YIFY/0/99/0
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient bittorrent site (@ thepiratebay.se)
<eexp> steam的东西，都贵
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 游戏太大，而且网络不好
<eexp> 这啥。 roylez
<roylez> eexp: 终结者
<roylez> eexp: 居然能下到终2的1080p...
<eexp> 没了吧。都出4个了
<eexp> 。。2啊
<eexp> 不敢
<eexp> 不看
<roylez> eexp: 终4太渣渣了
<eexp> 这也太过时了的啊。你咋还下。
<eexp> 看那裸体的美女机器人？
<roylez> eexp: 你说终三么？终2 8.6分，终3/4都没到7分
<eexp> 美女在2里面吧。
<eexp> 难道记错？
<roylez> eexp: 忘了，很多年前看的
<roylez> eexp: 终2是91年出的
<eexp> 搞点新片子来推荐吧
<eexp> 似乎出新动画片了。
<roylez> eexp: rise of guardian？
<roylez> eexp: 娃看的片子，我不看
<alpha080> the story of O?
<roylez> alpha080: pi ?
<roylez> alpha080: 该死的文艺片
<alpha080> 那个。。。没太大兴趣
<alpha080> 最近看了蝙蝠侠三部曲
<roylez> 盐老鼠...
<alpha080> 还有云图
<alpha080> 觉得不咋样
<l00xl> 蝙蝠侠，好早的回忆
<alpha080> 墨镜倒是挺有意思的
<roylez> 云图是坑人的片子啊，我故意推荐给 eexp 看的
<alpha080> 网络上都说云图结构很复杂之类的。。
<roylez> 尼玛，文艺青年说的也能信？
<alpha080> 42,一看都不是咱大理工青年
<roylez> 1.6M/s下终2 720p
<roylez> 同时在跑10个epoch的神经网络training
<alpha080> 咱条件结构跟循环结构都会，还怕倒叙插叙
<imtxc> roylez: 壕主席 这么快的网速
<roylez> cpu满槽，宽带满槽，内存1G占用
<eexp> roylez: 那破片子，电影院早有。还英文的。
<roylez> imtxc: 一个月150的网费呢
<roylez> imtxc: 一天5块啊，擦
<eexp>  /Clear
<roylez> /kick eexp
<imtxc> roylez: 啊…… 我这里一月150 的才是4M带宽
<roylez> imtxc: 你哪里的？
<imtxc> 所以只敢跟别人一起用2M
<alpha080> 帝都吧？
<imtxc> roylez: 北京，好像有的小区有便宜的…… 我住的这破地方别的地方不给卖，只有这家，所以黑
<stardiviner> 有谁是在杭州的？
<roylez> imtxc: 忍两年回老家傍富婆吧，宽带什么的都解决了
<imtxc> roylez: 恩
<eexp> roylez: 你都沦落到这想法了啊。
<roylez> eexp: 是啊
<alpha080> roylez: 那时有带宽，不过富婆会让你去上网？
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<imtxc> alpha080: 富婆不会只保养主席一个吧，所以他有闲时间的
<roylez> alpha080: 擦，毛片总得让看吧
 * roylez 开始看终2
<eexp> alpha080: 赞
<imtxc> roylez: …… 这就下完了？
<roylez> .
<imtxc> 不是1080P么
<imtxc> 哦 720
<alpha080> 再说就主席这小体格。。。电脑还没启动晚，片子还没播，估计他就撤了
<imtxc> alpha080: ……
<alpha080> 像我每天拿两台本本当哑铃锻炼，身体倍儿棒
<imtxc> 身体傍不一定能等到片子开播
<roylez> imtxc: +1
<eexp> roylez: 你要定时器不。你的新崽崽要是出来了，还要定时喂奶啥的。
<eexp> 或者，可以秒定时，跟富婆收费。 :D
<alpha080> eexp: 不是可以用cron么？
<eexp> nnnd 你啥时候都开机啊。
<alpha080> if baby == cry , then milk . else clean his hip.
<alpha080> 买个树莓派，24小时用cron 命令给仔仔喂奶，一定会火
<eexp> 你这太破。都不OO。应该这样写。 baby::statu==cry && milk(200ml)
<alpha080> eexp: 果然是过来人。。。200ml都用上了
<eexp> 你这都不懂。难道是灌奶？不定量？ lol
<alpha080> 个人觉得该弄成参数，有的仔仔食量惊人
<alvin_rxg> if baby == cry, then giveBoob ..
<alpha080> boob...
<eexp> 你不担心出错的？至少要try{}catch下啊。
<eexp> 万一不喝呢
<Zhaofeng_Li> eexp, lol
<maplebeats> eexp, lol
<alpha080> eexp:  看来还是人工好。。定时风险太大，而且搞不好错误无法重现
<Zhaofeng_Li> <?php $baby = new babyhandler($SERVER['bedroom']); if($baby->status==BABY_CRY) try{$baby->feed(FOOD_MILK, 200);}catch(exception $e){die($e->getMessage);} else $baby->clean(BODY_HIP);
<Zhaofeng_Li> *$_SERVER\
<eexp> ...
<eexp> php都出来了
<Zhaofeng_Li> ;D
<maplebeats> .....专业啊
<maplebeats> eexp, 神，求perl教学
<eexp> 首先，应该整体规划，先把 roylez 的类写出来。比如 roylez::gender roylez::baby::gender 等。
<eexp> 给人服务的程序，必须OO maplebeats
<maplebeats> eexp, 00?
<alpha080> baby 这个类 的属性还挺多的。。
<alpha080> cry happy pepe...
<Zhaofeng_Li> baby... clean(), feed(), wash(), watch(), dress(), ...
<eexp> 你居然少了最重要的。shit()
<Zhaofeng_Li> eexp, ;D
<alpha080> 还有 kick() sleep() ,最后 smile()是调用最多的
<eexp> alpha080: 你这坏家伙，你还kick小孩？
<Dante_> 有人用gns3吗？
<Zhaofeng_Li> eexp, bye
 * jiero 又无聊了一天啊。。。
<alpha080> 是小孩 有kick()属性好不
<Zhaofeng_Li> alpha080, 太暴力~应该baby::badkid == true时才准使用好
<alpha080> then dad::crazy == true ?
<Zhaofeng_Li> alpha080, lol
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽万岁
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你终于活过来了
<roylez> tenzu: 在看片呢...
<roylez> tenzu: t2
<tenzu> roylez: 好久没看电影神马的了
<roylez> tenzu: 女王威武
<tenzu> t2是嘛？ roylez
<roylez> tenzu: terminator 2
<tenzu> roylez: 好久没看了
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽你全身心都献给女王了
<tenzu> roylez: 一切为了娃
<jiero> roylez ... tenzu ... 两个老男人。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 拍拍 roylez
<jiero> roylez 你还好吧。。。
<jiero> 又是冷场啊。
<Zhaofeng_Li> jiero, 去其他热闹点的chan吧
<heartshite> NICK  <heartshite>
<heartshite> NICK <heartshite>
<nialv7> Zhaofeng_Li: 比如？
<Zhaofeng_Li> nialv7, #defocus, #defocud-uncensored, #wikipedia-en, #wolfgame...
<heartshite> REGISTER <88034774> <heartshite@gmail.com>
<Zhaofeng_Li> heartshite, /msg nickserv help register
<Zhaofeng_Li> heartshite, 新手?
<nialv7> Zhaofeng_Li: 要中文的
<heartshite> 哦
<Zhaofeng_Li> nialv7, 中文~~木有了（除了同样冷场的##Chinese）
<jiero> Zhaofeng_Li: 全是游戏的。。。
<jiero> Zhaofeng_Li:。。。
<jiero> Zhaofeng_Li:  ##crawl
<jiero> Zhaofeng_Li: 如果要游戏的，太多了
<Zhaofeng_Li> jiero, #wikipedia-en is not for game~
<jiero> Zhaofeng_Li: it depends, how do you define game.
 * Zhaofeng_Li doesn't think wikipedia is a game~
<jiero> Zhaofeng_Li: any process you  enjoy were games, in my theory.
<vermilioner> 有大大在么
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 没有
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果
<maplebeats> jiero, 罗姐～
<vermilioner> 你们有在Ubuntu中用repo下载android源码呀？
<jiero> maplebeats:  树果。英语系的女生要我给她写论文。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: lol
<maplebeats> jiero, lol，我女神也是英语系的。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 那个女生长得怎么栏
<maplebeats> æ ·
<jiero> maplebeats: 算美女吧。
<maplebeats> jiero, 果断上啊
<vermilioner> 呃，这是聊这个的频道？
<jiero> maplebeats: 不要。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 上堆倒再继续
 * jiero 喜欢聪明的。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 聪明这个可以培养的
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 不要在意= =，这里什么都聊
<jiero> maplebeats: 我懒。
<vermilioner> 哦
<maplebeats> jiero, 推了再说嘛
<maplebeats> jiero, 美女谁不爱
<vermilioner> 你们经常在这聊？
<jiero> maplebeats: 。不会推，麻烦。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 恩，经常
<vermilioner> 我今天才会上IRC
<maplebeats> jiero, 霸王硬上弓
<vermilioner> 也才知道IRC
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 挂IRC可以升级哦！
<jiero> maplebeats: 哈。另外，她 88年的今年毕业。我都好奇呐。。。
<vermilioner> 升级？
<jiero> vermilioner: 对啊对啊，直接管理员了。
<vermilioner> 呃，，，，
<maplebeats> jiero, 88年？研究生？
<jiero> maplebeats: 普通大学生把。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 明白？
<maplebeats> jiero, 纳尼！
<vermilioner> 我87年的呢，也是今年暑假才毕业，，，，
<vermilioner> 有什么好奇怪的
<maplebeats> jiero, 这种妹子可以推！她也想被你推才来找你的
<jiero> vermilioner: 。。。你学医学的？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, = =！
<vermilioner> 不是呀
<vermilioner> 学电子信息工程
<jiero> vermilioner: 你和我爷爷一样16岁上小学？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我了个去
<jiero> lol
<vermilioner> 不是呀
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 同行啊，我也今年毕业，也是电子信息工程！
<vermilioner> 我记得是7岁上小学的
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 你不是研究年？
<vermilioner> 不是
<jiero> vermilioner: 怎么这么迟啊 - 虽然比我快，我永远都不会大学毕业。
<vermilioner> 普本
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 怎么会呢。。。我91年的呃。。。你当过兵？
<vermilioner> 。。。。
<vermilioner> 木有
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我了个去。。。你哪的啊
<vermilioner> 就是小学时候成绩上不去，留级太多了
<jiero> vermilioner:  长病太久了？
<maplebeats> jiero, 你不是毕业了么。。
<vermilioner> 呃，，，，广东的，，，
<jiero> maplebeats: 我不是大学的
<jiero> 哦。
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我了个去。。。现在呢
<jiam> 都是学生啊
<jiero> 小学留级？？
<jiero> 小学还有留级？
<vermilioner> 现在大学，，，
<maplebeats> jiam, 学生有些而已
<vermilioner> 是呀，当年小学留级，，，
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 广东哪个大学？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我在深圳也～
<jiero> jiam: 基本学生今年都毕业了。补充的很少。
<jiero> 。。。
<vermilioner> 深圳大学，，
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 去看看。。。
<jiam> 我大学都没玩过linux
<vermilioner> 咋了，，，
<jiero> maplebeats: 找到伴儿了。
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 我不是深圳大学的。。。只是在深圳大学旁边工作而已。。。
<jiam> irc更没听说过
<maplebeats> jiam, = =!你上大学都泡妹子去了？
<vermilioner> 我也是现在才知道，，，
<jiam> 混日子呢
<jiero> maplebeats: 没去香港玩玩？
<maplebeats> jiero, 没证啊
<vermilioner> 请问各位，，，怎么样才能带称呼发信息呀
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。你孩子的。。。
<jiam> 自己手打？
<maplebeats> jiero, 而且还被关在学校里。。。
<maplebeats> tab
<maplebeats> 用tab补全就行了
<vermilioner> 哦
<jiam> vermilioner: 我用雷鸟　双击就成了
<vermilioner> 。。。。
<jiero> maplebeats:  http://www.hkjn.com.hk/mt/Apply_Visa.php
<alvin_rxg> Title: 办理港澳通行证/香港个人游 - 香港旅游网 (@ hkjn.com.hk)
<vermilioner> jiam，我的不是
<jiero> vermilioner: 用 chatzilla？
<maplebeats> jiero, 以后回重庆再办
<maplebeats> jiero, 现在上班呢，没空
<jiam> vermilioner: 你的pidgin?
<vermilioner> jiero，XChat
<jiero> vermilioner: 从哪里看到被推荐 xchat的？
<vermilioner> Ubuntu中午论坛，，，
<jiero> maplebeats: 我现在穿短裤了。。。
<jiero> vermilioner: 哪里有啊？
<jiero> vermilioner: 我去删了去。
<jiam> 我用以前用pidgin 后来改用雷鸟的聊天了
<vermilioner> jiero ，为什么删了？
<jiero> vermilioner: 因为麻烦。。。
<jiam> 呵呵
<jiam> 没必要单独弄个xchat 聊ｉｒｃ
<jiero> vermilioner: 刚来这里的很多用 xchat，然后，这里常在的没有一个用xchat的，有问题也帮不上。
<jiero> lol
<maplebeats> xchat路过。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 是么。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 第一个发现！
<jiero> lol
<maplebeats> jiero, = =!
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果。
<maplebeats> 我用pidgin经常会直接把IRC手贱给关掉了。。
<jiero> maplebeats:  pidgin 操作太恶心。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 噗？
<jiero> maplebeats: 做成果汁了？
<vermilioner> jiero, 没有吧，
<jiam> 雷鸟的聊天功能不错
<vermilioner> jiero, 觉得XChat还行呀
<jiero> vermilioner:  和其他的比呐。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, = =
<jiero> maplebeats: 暴露你的狗窝一看。
<vermilioner> jiero, 其他的还没用过，，，，
 * maplebeats 我去看动漫了，这动漫电影都看三天了，还没看完。。。明天还要做早操。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, what?
<jiero> maplebeats:  你不是住酒店么。。。
<jiam> 大家聊ｑｑ都用啥啊
<maplebeats> jiero, 住酒店上课，不行呀！
<jiero> jiam:  webqq
<vermilioner> +1
<maplebeats> jiam, pidgin-lwqq
<jiam> maplebeats: ＋１
<vermilioner> pidgin-lwqq可以用？
<jiam> vermilioner: 　恩
<maplebeats> https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq · GitHub (@ github.com)
<jiam> 现在很稳定了
<jiam> 功能也差不多了
<vermilioner> 有命令行安装么
<jiero> maplebeats:  没说不行啊。。。只是想看看你的窝。。。
<jiam> 我的　arch 直接yaourt就行了
<maplebeats> jiero, 加我 skype我给你看
<jiero> maplebeats: 好吧。
<maplebeats> jiero,  你真要看？
<vermilioner> jiero： Op是什么？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 管理员
<vermilioner> maplebeats：了解
<MeaCu1pa> Orgasm Porn
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 你太邪恶了。。。
<jiam> MeaCu1pa: ！！！！
<vermilioner> jiero：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=67441
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新手当自强：如何使用论坛、wiki、搜索等来获得自己需要的知识 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<vermilioner> 介绍Xchat的
<jiam> 这个机器人是谁的啊
<vermilioner> jiam  不知道
<vermilioner> 你们用的是那个版本的系统？
<vermilioner> 我用的是Ubuntu10.04 LTS
<jiam> vermilioner: 为啥不升级啊
<maplebeats> jiero, 这下好了吧= =！
<jiero> 抓到了 maplebeats 截图。aahaha
<jiero> maplebeats: 嗯。
<maplebeats> jiero, 别用我的照片去骗少女
<jiero> maplebeats: 果然有点小帅样。
<jiero> maplebeats: 不过看起来还是有点衰。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 呃。。。衰得很
<jiero> maplebeats: 果然像树果 - 包子脸？
<jiero> lol
<maplebeats> 包子。。。。。。
<vermilioner> jiero：pidgin-lwqq 是手动编译的？
<jiero> vermilioner: 没用过
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 都可以
<vermilioner> maplebeats, ？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 你用什么？ubuntu？
<vermilioner> 嗯
<vermilioner> Ubuntu10.04 LTS
<jiero> vermilioner: 呃。大概很难很难。
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 10.04呀，有点老了哦。。。
<jiero> vermilioner: 10.04 还存在么。。。
<vermilioner> maplebeats,   难道编译不了？
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 自己编译吧。。。PPA大概没有
<jiero> vermilioner: 看看 pidgin 介绍的需求
<vermilioner> 解压的那个文件夹能删除的么
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 能呀
<vermilioner> jiero  正在看
<jiero> 都能删
<jiero> maplebeats: 睡觉去吧，你可以勾引更多学生的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 衰样是一种吉祥
<maplebeats> jiero, 都怪你，害得我动漫又没看完！
<vermilioner> jiero maplebeats  你们两个都是男的？
<vermilioner> maplebeats,  看动漫？
<jiero> vermilioner: 对
<jiero> maplebeats: 看什么啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 唉，衰起来没办法
<jiero> maplebeats: 你看到我了没？
<maplebeats> jiero, 看到的啊
<maplebeats> jiero, 一样是个衰样= =
 * jiero 仔细看是很丑的。
<vermilioner> jiero：呃，那maplebeat怎么教
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 动漫好啊
<jiero> vermilioner: ？
<vermilioner> 叫你罗姐
<jiero> vermilioner: 看不到我的 nick 。。。
<jiero> vermilioner: 谐音。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 嘿嘿。
<vermilioner> 不应该洛姐更谐音一点么
<maplebeats> 外号之类的不要在意
<jiero> maplebeats: 其实摄像头拍照很不准确。。。
<vermilioner> 发现#ubuntu全是用英文的，，，
<maplebeats> jiero, = =！
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 废话！
<jiero> maplebeats: 方脸似乎容易保持原样 - 你还是寄来一张照片把。
<nitro_> 不帶cn的當然用英文了.
<jiero> maplebeats: 摄像头看到的你恐怕和真人不同。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 就是那样的，没问题。。。
<vermilioner> 然后，想在那里提问，发现完全不懂怎么表达，，，，
<maplebeats> jiero, 我了个去！
<nitro_> vermilioner: 那你在這裏問啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我还实时PS了的啊
<vermilioner> 你们有没有用过repo
<jiero> maplebeats: ？ ps？
<nitro_> 什麼repo
<maplebeats> jiero, 哎呀，我微信上的头像是我昨天照的
<vermilioner> nitro： 用repo下载android的源码
<jiero> maplebeats: 。你要是看到了呃。你是圆脸么。
<maplebeats> jiero, 不是啊
<nitro_> vermilioner: 直接git clone就行了吧 不過很大的
<jiero> maplebeats: 。算了。
<nitro_> vermilioner: 你是要android的源代碼 還是android sdk的源代碼？
<maplebeats> jiero, ....你喜欢圆脸？
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃！？我好奇为什么截图你是圆圆的。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你自己的截图水平不好。。。不关我的事= =
<jiero> maplebeats: 另外，你睡到几点？
<vermilioner> nitro_,  android的源码
<jiero> maplebeats: 一直呆在房间里？
<jiero> lol
<vermilioner> 呃，原来12点了，，，
<maplebeats> jiero, 马上睡。。。明天要早操有么有！
<jiero> vermilioner: 才12点，别跑
 * maplebeats 早操啊
 * jiero 真不明白什么是早操。。。
 * jiero 忘记了
 * maplebeats 我也不明白，为什么会有早操！
<vermilioner> jiero：还没走呢
<vermilioner> jiero：我还准备编译pidgin-lwqq呢
<jiero> vermilioner: 留在这里瞎聊到明天早晨德国人睡觉，美国人起床
<jiero> cleamoon: 来陪。
<vermilioner> jiero：，，，，
<jiero> cleamoon: 为啥没法国人呐。。。
<jiero> 明明法国人最不累的能聊。。。
<jiero> 法国人最可怕。。。
<vermilioner> jiero：你怎么知道？
<nitro_> vermilioner: https://android.googlesource.com/ 他們還用一個叫repo的什麼東西 就是基於git的 自己看文檔吧 http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* android Git repositories - Git at Google (@ googlesource.com)
<vermilioner> jiero：你遇到过？
<jiero> 最可怕。不讲冷笑话，讲基因灭绝计划。。。灭绝东亚。。。
<jiero> lol
<nitro_> vermilioner: 話說你是做什麼的 需要用到android源代碼
<vermilioner> nitro_：那个我看过了，照着做还是出现错误，，，
<jiero> vermilioner: 曾经和一个法国大学生聊，他说要研究病毒，消灭亚洲人。
<vermilioner> nitro_：android驱动开发
<vermilioner> jiero：。。。。。
<nitro_> i think he's just brain-damaged
<jiero> nitro_: 从他给我的证据来看，我的理解来看，可行。
<vermilioner> 编译pidgin-lwqq去
<jiero> 不过要进行很多很多实验。
<vermilioner> 你们先聊
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 如果某天真的看到周围人不断倒下，那么说明那个人研究成功了
<jiero> 哈哈
<vermilioner> 问一下，pidgin的Ubuntu在线帐号要不要好？
<vermilioner> 在线账户支持
<vermilioner> jiero
<vermilioner> nitro_
<nitro_> vermilioner: 嗯哼
<nialv7> freenode上最大的中文chan就是ubuntu-cn了吧？
<vermilioner> nialv7, 应该是了
<vermilioner> nitro_, 嗯哼，是要不要支持在线账户？
<nitro_> vermilioner: 什麼意思？你說ubuntu自帶的那個im?
<vermilioner> nitro_,  pidgin-lwqq的
<vermilioner> nitro_, 看来不能启用Ubuntu在线账户支持了，，，，无法找到软件包 libaccount-plugin-1.0-dev
<nitro_> vermilioner: 我不用那個東西 如果不得已用qq就用web qq
<vermilioner> 嗯
<vermilioner> 大家都睡了？
<inode_lf> hello
<linan> 大家早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-10
<abinez> http://news.sina.cn/?sa=d8007519t124v71&cid=786&cpage=1&pos=text_new&leave=news09&vt=3?wm=5890
<Hiso-android> ohayo
<Hiso-android> 小白来请教一个问题
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 有人么
<mengfei> 早啊
<z4615> 早
<Hiso-android> 早，请问，如何设定rpath呢？
<Hiso-android> 。。
<sd44> hi,有用过gsoap的吗。。。
<sd44> 我刚熟悉两天，有个服务端提供的非标准WSDL，不知道怎样转换或者wsdl2h针对此文件的具体命令行
<Hiso-android> .
<Hiso-android> 人真少
<Hiso-android> 还是上论坛吧！。。
<sd44> 。。。。
<roylez_> sd44: 猥琐的狼？
<sd44> roylez，不猥琐。。帅的惊天地泣鬼神的。。。
<roylez_> sd44: 狼...
<sd44> roylez,。。。。不是 狼。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣，昨天被沙子埋了么？
<roylez_> sd44: 不喷你的id了，我吐槽快满级了
<freeayu> 现在好热，开始穿短袖了
<freeayu> 短裤
<roylez_> 北京的又要开始跟沙漠气候看齐了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽，你又被女王放出来放风拉
<tenzu> roylez_: 我每天都能出来放风好吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 呸，就没看见你上irc
<tenzu> roylez_: 前段时间在写国青基金，没空上网
<roylez> tenzu: 难不成时间都花在学生（妹）身上了？
<tenzu> roylez: 为什么不能是学生（弟）
<roylez> tenzu: 那是搞基
<roylez> tenzu: 当然也是合法的....
<tenzu> roylez: 话说这些熊孩子这个开题报告实在是让人不能放心啊
<roylez> tenzu: 淡定
<roylez> tenzu: 既然教学质量无人在乎，既然就业率没人关心，你也没必要在开题报告上太过较真
<tenzu> roylez: 以后的毕业论文可肿么办呀，一个个都不认真，虽然我没指望他们能做出来什么东西
<roylez> tenzu: 这样想吧，只要屎堆得够多，总有花能开出来....
<soiamso> tenzu: 毕业就几乎失业，毕业论文傻的才认真做
<tenzu> roylez: 原来我当年还算做的不错的
<roylez> tenzu: 那是，否则怎么会得到女王提拔
<tenzu> soiamso: 我不介意手机的学生毕业论文挂掉，但这对他们影响太大了
<soiamso> tenzu:  做得好，也不会赚到研究生的位置
<tenzu> roylez: 是我得到了抱女王大腿的机会
<soiamso> tenzu: 主要是奖励不大
<tenzu> soiamso: 反正我认为至少要态度认真和勤奋
<soiamso> tenzu: 估计除了认真勤奋，你运气好而已
<tenzu> soiamso: 运气也是实力的一部分
<soiamso> tenzu: 如果运气是实力的话，估计学生们才不会这么傻做论文，还不如去碰运气
<soiamso> tenzu: 做论文是死路，做到尽头也不会赚到什么。
<tenzu> soiamso: 碰运气就要做好挂掉的准备，不在乎能否按时毕业的话可以尝试
<soiamso> tenzu: 所以说你运气好，估计是没有在社会上走过，或边缘社会上生存过。
<tenzu> soiamso: 高质量的论文应该不至于是死路
<tenzu> soiamso: 你在社会上有阴影了？
<soiamso> tenzu: 生存才是重点，别妨碍自己的学生了，如果是研究生你的想法还可以
<soiamso> tenzu: 碰过
<tenzu> soiamso: 如果不能完成我的要求，学生去了公司只会花更多时间去融入
<tenzu> soiamso: 我对他们的要求都是做项目的内容
<soiamso> tenzu: 估计你是一厢情愿，出发点是好的，我相信你也是一个好人。
<soiamso> tenzu: 准备多些奖励吧，例如提供职位之类的。起码学生还知道你是个能人
<tone>  -  -#
<vermilioner> 有谁在呀？
<l00xl> 早
<wqn> 大家周末好
<wqn> 8)
<roylez_> gfrog: 告诉你致富信息 http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac586703
<alvin_rxg> Title: 80后资深剩女多是富婆 1/3高薪女被剩5年以上 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<imtxc> quit
<vermilioner> 都有谁在呀？
<soiamso> vermilioner: ？
<cx_bye> vermilioner: 你问这个, 是想让在线的人每个都跟你汇报一下?
<dchxcrow> codecademy.com又没有反应了。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Learn to code | Codecademy (@ codecademy.com)
<Hiso-android> .
<Hiso-android> 人好少
<Hiso-android> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<Hiso-android> kk呢。。。
<Hiso-android> 好久没见到kk了。。。
<Hiso-android> 。。
<lifei1238> 光看见人来来去去的 ，就没一个人说话
<Guest99816> hi
<l00xl> 大家好啊
<nialv7> 哦
<gebjgd> ofan, 到家咯
<piggybox> gebjgd: 回德国了？
<gebjgd> piggybox, 恩那
<gebjgd> piggybox, 路过2次海关
<gebjgd> piggybox, 擦
<ofan> gebjgd: 没对你搜神什么的？
<gebjgd> ofan, 幸好没有
<gebjgd> ofan, 不然nexus 10就必然要缴税了
<gebjgd> ofan, 家里的arch 5周没有升级  昨天升级了下 安然无恙
<Hiso-android> ..
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<inode_lf> gfrog: without login irc for a long time ,newest view is  基娃
<l00x1> l00x1: 我去，这都被占用
<vermilioner> 占用啥？
<gebjgd> 昵称巴
<vermilioner> 呃，这样，，，
<vermilioner> 知道怎么替换dipgin的表情么？
<l00x1> 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> pidgin??
<inode_lf> CyrusYzGTt: dipnig, ah ah
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<inode_lf> 有没有会ps音乐文件的
<l00x1> 那个怎么PS？
<inode_lf> 为游戏开发音效
<inode_lf> l00x1: 不知到什么软件能修改 ,PS为代称
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 有没有会ps国籍的
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 有没有会ps干爹的
<l00x1> 以前见过，忘记了名字了‘
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 有没有会ps投胎技巧的
<vermilioner> gedjgd：。。。
<inode_lf> .........
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 用tab 小白
<l00x1> vermilioner: 扶老奶奶过马路，多生孩子少种树
<inode_lf> ㄙㄎㄉㄎㄝㄐㄈㄉ ,ㄉㄙ ㄌㄨㄉㄎ,ㄐㄉ ,ㄕㄍ,ㄙㄆ
<gebjgd> l00x1, 要一边录像 一边扶
<gebjgd> l00x1, 现在生孩子 种树都有录像
<l00x1> 好和谐的一幕
<l00x1> 好和谐的一幕
<gebjgd> l00x1, 鸡国向来和谐
<l00x1> gebjgd: 其实我是卧底的
<gebjgd> l00x1, 卧什么底？
<l00x1> gebjgd: 好几年的D龄
<gebjgd> l00x1, 恩 我表示很害怕
<l00x1> gebjgd: 恐惧吧，凡人
<gebjgd> l00x1, 我是国保局的
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 知道用tab可以不全，，，，
<gebjgd> l00x1, 普通党员  颤抖巴
<vermilioner> 补全，，，，
<gebjgd> l00x1, 你敢在我鸡国内部上irc 这么不和谐的地方
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 我要ps一下gebjgp
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 。。。。PS，，，，
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 你连tab都不会用
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 笨蛋  连我的名字都打错
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 怎么不会？
<gebjgd> <inode_lf> gebjgd: 我要ps一下gebjgp
<l00x1> gebjgd: 好吧，你赢了
<gebjgd> l00x1, 别 我没赢
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 儿子才什么都补全
<vermilioner> 你们用什么软件登录这个频道的？
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 我儿子都会补全
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 笨死你
<l00x1> vermilioner: opera！！！
<roylez> gebjgd: 你还没儿子吧
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> roylez_, 在墙上
<gebjgd> roylez, 一堆呢
<l00x1> gebjgd: 垃圾桶里吧？
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 这么骂不担心你没后了？
<vermilioner> l00x1： 浏览器也可以哦？
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 不怕
<l00x1> vermilioner: opera有这个
<inode_lf> gebjgd: gebjgd gebjgd gebjgd gebjgd gebjgd gebjgd gebjgd
<gebjgd> roylez, 渣席德勒
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国渣
<vermilioner> ，，，，，，
<vermilioner> 都在国内么？
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 补全也没有复制粘贴的快
<roylez> vermilioner: 菜鸟，你是妹子么？
<vermilioner> roylez:不是妹子，但是菜鸟，，，
<vermilioner> roylez：为什么认为我是妹子？
<roylez> vermilioner: 问问而已，这边基佬太多了
<l00x1> vermilioner: 难道是机油？
<vermilioner> Ioox1：什么是机油？
<l00x1> vermilioner: 搞基的
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 话说补全，昨天emacs一次帮我补全500多行代码 ，至今震撼中，
<gebjgd> roylez, 渣席连网上的妹子都能闻到
<gebjgd> inode_lf, emacs那破操作系统
<roylez> gebjgd: 那必须的
<vermilioner> roylez：这么夸张？
<vermilioner> 貌似很多软件都可以登录到IRC 哦
<vermilioner> 就是想比较一下哪款更好用，，，
<roylez> vermilioner: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac587353
<alvin_rxg> Title: 不好，穿帮了，真真丢死个银 - AcFun弹幕视频网 (@ acfun.tv)
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 一次补全500行代码？不可能吧
<l00x1> vermilioner: irssi
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 你个皮人，什么都骂
<inode_lf> UbuntuTalk: 一整个函数他帮我补全了
<l00x1> 额，kk哪儿去了？
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 皮人是什么
<vermilioner> roylez：那是什么网站？
<inode_lf> gebjgd: 皮痒的人
<gebjgd> inode_lf, 你这语文牛逼
<vermilioner> 你们都用什么版本的系统？
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 你猜
<gebjgd> roylez, 渣席得勒 据说你又要结婚了？
<vermilioner> 呃，，，，
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 又要，，，
<roylez> gebjgd: 你听谁他妈的说的
<gebjgd> roylez, ......
<gebjgd> roylez, 风声
<roylez> gebjgd: 最近老是有人造劳资谣
<gebjgd> roylez, 有人在twitter上传你的小道消息
<vermilioner> gebjgd  roylez：你们认识？
<roylez> gebjgd: 狗娘养的肯定是阿姨神
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 一起搞过基
<roylez> eexpress: 是不是？
<vermilioner> gebjgd: ，，，，，，，
 * gebjgd 撒尿去 装什么都没说过
<vermilioner> 汗
<eexpress> 破乐
<l00x1> 冷场了，气压低的不敢直视
<vermilioner> 在IRC 上还没遇到过女生，，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 你不就是么
<l00x1> 都是搞基的，哪有女人
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 自己和自己聊天就行了
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 我不是女生，，，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 女人？
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 我是男的，，，，
<l00x1> vermilioner: 你确定》
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 为什么认为我是女的，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 你可以变性
<gebjgd> ver
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 我们等着
<vermilioner> ，，，，，
<l00x1> vermilioner: 变了先让兄弟们爽爽啊！！！
<vermilioner> I00x1：你的怎么tab不了，，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 说明你的发行版字体太差 分不出来lI1
<l00x1> vermilioner: 可以的啊
<l00x1> 我设置的
<vermilioner> l00x1: ，，，好吧，，，，
<vermilioner> l00x1: 我知道什么问题了，我一直是以为l这个是大写，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 说明你的发行版字体太差 分不出来lI1
<l00x1> vermilioner: 这样比较拉风
<cx_bye> vermilioner: 换个自体.
<vermilioner> 我试试
<gebjgd> 自体。。。。
<vermilioner> 现在应该可以了吧，，，
<vermilioner> l00x1: ，，。。。
<l00x1> vermilioner: 恩
<vermilioner> l00x1: 我试试opera看看
<l00x1> vermilioner: 界面很友好
<jiam> l00x1: opera 好用吗
<l00x1> jiam: 还可以
<gebjgd> irssi xchat不就完了 opera那么慢
<l00x1> irssi太丑了
<jiam> 我用thunderd  自带的聊天功能
<vermilioner> 用火狐的也可以进入的哦，，，
<vermilioner> l00x1:  火狐也有插件可以登录IRC 的哦
<l00x1> vermilioner: 恩，那个是xchat插件
<l00x1> 不太喜欢Firefox
<vermilioner> l00x1:  一直用firefox，，，，，
<l00x1> vermilioner:第一次 启动感觉好慢
<jiam> chromium的路过
<vermilioner> l00x1: 嗯，的确挺慢的，，，
<vermilioner> jiam:  chromium也用过，，，
<jiam> vermilioner: 这个快
<l00x1> opera要转webkit内核了，好桑心
<vermilioner> jiam: 其实我用的时候没多大感觉，，，
<vermilioner> l00x1: 转webkit内核怎么了？
<l00x1> vermilioner: 感觉不会再有爱了
<jiam> vermilioner: 恩　也都差不多　速度没多大感觉
<vermilioner> l00x1: 呃，这个内核与你爱不爱没多大关系吧？
<gebjgd> roylez, 你看的多大的电视？
<gebjgd> 你们的电视都多大的
<l00x1> 又来了
<gebjgd> 你们的电视都多大的
<roylez> gebjgd: 我没电视
<roylez> gebjgd: 死德国佬又来嘲笑我兲朝子民
<gebjgd> roylez, 50寸的大显示器？
<roylez> gebjgd: 滚
<gebjgd> roylez, 壕
<gebjgd> roylez, 台式机现在闲置  不知道干嘛用好
<yunfan> roylez: 买个腾讯那个投影仪
<gebjgd> yunfan, 投影对于光线有要求
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不方便
<gebjgd> yunfan, 每次看电视的时候跟电影院似的  多压抑
<roylez> gebjgd: 拿你的台式机当坐便器
<Kai_> 各位有熟悉nginx+php集群的吗?
<gebjgd> roylez, 座便器我有了
<roylez> gebjgd: 你可以拿坐便器当台式机
<gebjgd> roylez, 你这没啥新意
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看电视有看电视的问题
<freeflying> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒
<freeflying> roylez: 怎么登录iscsi并挂载最方便
<gebjgd> freeflying, iscsi不是win上有驱动么
<gebjgd> freeflying, 那东西也就是家里用
<gebjgd> freeflying, 新版的速度还不如旧版本的速度
<freeflying> gebjgd: 凑合用啊，我通过无线写入的速度才20多M
<gebjgd> freeflying, 不入samba
<gebjgd> freeflying, 用samba多好
<gebjgd> freeflying, 看电影 看照片 访问都简便
<freeflying> 嗯
<gebjgd> freeflying, 我是用dockstar连上2个硬盘  一个移动的硬盘 有了电影拔下拷贝 就能随便家里的局域网访问了  手机 win linux随意
<yunfan> freeflying: 没试那个openmirage么
<roylez> freeflying: 我没玩过iscsi
<roylez> freeflying: 那么便宜的东东不适合我玩
<gebjgd> roylez, 有钱人啊
<gebjgd> roylez, 壕
<freeflying> yunfan: 都是proven的东西还试啥啊
<freeflying> roylez: 主席就是壕
<yandong> 我第一次使用curl，但是CURLOPT_MUTE not defined.怎么回事
<cleamoon> http://youtu.be/-9G-gmvJHcY
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Biggest Wake Up Call Ever....flv - YouTube (@ youtube.com *FROM* youtu.be)
<yunfan> freeflying: 玩玩呗 听说你管云服务呢
<freeflying> yunfan: 啥叫我管云服务啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 君不见gnome founder都投奔mac了
<yunfan> freeflying: 个把人而已 有什么大不了的
<gebjgd> freeflying, mac自己都快完蛋了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 黑得好
<cleamoon> 他们去把mac也毁掉
<yunfan> 说要有arm版的mba了
<yunfan> 不过我怀疑会有mips版的
<freeflying> yunfan: 桌面已死，有事烧纸
<yunfan> freeflying: 什么叫桌面? 什么叫非桌面?
<cleamoon> yunfan, win用户认为：有图表可以点的叫桌面。mac用户认为：有华而不实的统一界面的叫桌面。*nux用户认为：有屏幕的叫桌面...
<gebjgd> freeflying, 瞎说
<gebjgd> freeflying, android x86的王朝就要到来了
<gebjgd> freeflying, mac党 颤抖巴
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 高潮了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 没有
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 高潮早就过了
<freeflying> yunfan: 一切尽在云中
<yunfan> cleamoon: 那些android岂非都是桌面了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那颤抖就是要死了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 恩那
<cleamoon> yunfan, 是呀
<yunfan> freeflying: 有这个趋势 说不定会制定个云镜像标准, 可以自由的从一个云迁入另一个
<cleamoon> 有的*nixer觉得ssh都算桌面...
<freeflying> yunfan: juju
<yunfan> cleamoon: terminal本来就有这个意思
<yunfan> freeflying: 真的有类似这个的东西 比如一个叫什么mobile对象转移的协议
<yunfan> agent可以在任意节点上乱切
<one_year_love> hello
<inode_lf> 我听见鸦省无声
<inode_lf> 如何把emacs的输入法外用，我没配置输入法，因为键冲突的缘故我把中文输入法给remove了
<crack> ⊙_⊙Ubuntu的中文频道人好少
<luffy__> 用多人去QQ群了。。。
<luffy__> 很多人去QQ群了。。。
<luffy__> ...
<shenhd> qq群？
<crack> 话说QQ我也挂着
<IronWard> 这里估计是世界上最大的中文IRC频道了...
<crack> 我觉得Linux下的QQ没Win漂亮，IRC好点
<IronWard> 别用QQ了...不如IRC
<shenhd> linux下直接用虚拟机
<cleamoon>  @Trumpetoka: 「自从大学毕业后，女儿整天待在家里玩电脑，叫她去工作怎么都不听，那天我帮她收拾衣服的时候，发现衣柜里挂着警服，护士服，空姐服，女仆装，原来她为了这个家一个人做那么多份工作，我还一直错怪她，我真不是一个合格的老爸。 」
<luffy__> QQ群说话 不知道谁talk to 谁。。。:)
<crack> 不是有名字吗？
<crack> 问得时候会喊的
<crack> 现在好像多了个@
<luffy__> -_-!!! QQ群里有500人。。。
<IronWard> QQ群里有几个人在说话?
<luffy__> IronWard: 挺多的。。。lamp的多，菜鸟多。。。（我也是）
<alvin_rxg> 刷表情的也多？
<luffy__> alvin_rxg: :)肯定的...
<alvin_rxg> 刷代码的？
<luffy__> 要我去叫他们来这里吗？
<luffy__> alvin_rxg: 也有。。。
<alvin_rxg> 机器人不在，免了吧
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
 * tenzu 各种万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 你答应我妹子呢？
<tenzu> roylez: 毕业设计的有一个，不过估计你看不上
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez: 工科艰苦专业，你懂的
<roylez> tenzu: 劳资读书的时候还没陌陌，否则之间在大学里面用这货多好...
<freeflying> roylez: 主席用陌陌
<tenzu> roylez: 我到现在都还没用过。我这种级别的，偶尔开一下微信看看而已
<roylez> freeflying: 不可以么？
<roylez> tenzu: 我不用微信
<freeflying> roylez: 必须的啊
<freeflying> roylez: 约炮神器
<tenzu> roylez: 微信不是约炮神器么？
<alvin_rxg> 在德国的表示，微信这货约你的泡。。
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: 陌陌啊
<roylez> tenzu: 跟认识的有毛好聊的...
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: 记得有个gay用神器，iOS app
<tenzu> roylez: 可以摇一摇。。。以及查找附近的人。。。
<freeflying> tenzu: 原来你好这口的啊
<cnfczn> 晚上好,各位
<tenzu> freeflying: 我没敢装那个
<roylez> tenzu: 豌豆荚应用市场排名前50的，我只装了陌陌
<tenzu_> 竟然掉了
<tenzu_> 这二货3G太不靠谱了吧
<gebjgd> @1984to1776：哈佛图书馆墙上的十句话，值得你铭记终生：1.一人结扎，全家光荣。2.一人超生，全村结扎。3.该流不流，扒房牵牛。4.强奸犯法，不如嫖娼。5.光缆无铜，偷盗无用。6.哈佛是个好学校。7.严厉打击缠访、闹访；非法上访，一次训诫，两次拘留，三次劳教。8.单反穷三代，DOTA毁一生。
<maplebeats> tenzu_, 叫兽壕 好～
<maplebeats> roylez, 主席好～
<tenzu_> maplebeats: 哟
<gebjgd> tenzu_, 叫兽 好久不见
<gebjgd> tenzu_, 搞了几个女大学生了
<tenzu_> gebjgd: 前段时间忙着写基金
<roylez> tenzu_: 基 金
<tenzu_> gebjgd: 搞了好几个了，都没成
<freeflying> gebjgd: 哈尔滨佛学院
<gebjgd> tenzu_, 也是 基金是叫兽的基础
<tenzu_> roylez: 主席你。。。
<gebjgd> tenzu_, 没有基金  女学生怎么会找你
<maplebeats> tenzu_, 你的女学生给我介绍几个啊
<gebjgd> @茄猡猡菌槽：一日到广西旅行，听到年轻男女在山上互唱山歌传情，很是感兴趣。正好听见对面山上一个声音甜美的女孩在唱，于是我也学着当地人的调子唱起来：「嘿？，拉格系数怎么证明，嘿了了罗；薛定锷方程是啥咧，嘿了了罗；洛伦兹要怎么变换，玻色弦理论讲啥咧？」半晌，山那边飘来女孩的声音：「你是傻逼吗？」
<gebjgd> @hikaru095：一屌丝朋友，为了彰显男子气概，跟他女友闹冷战。电话关机，三天没吃饭，在家里打dota，一地烟头子，都快饿成狗了。女友说：打你妈勒逼去吧。另一高帅富朋友也是跟女友冷战独自跑欧洲10日游去了天天微博发照片附注：本应该我们一起在这里的。女朋友马上发信息：快回来吧，我们以后好好的，不闹了。
<gebjgd> @CaoMu：你们不要再黑360了，其实360还是很不错的，前段时间我电脑硬盘不小心格式化 了，所有数据都消失了，我打电话给360， 他们给我个地址让我下载，下载完一看， 不就是我的那些数据嘛，太感谢360了！
<luffy__> ...
<piggybox> 哈
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] 呵呵
<luffy__> 360 万岁！
<roylez> tenzu_: 话说回来。搞到基 金没
<l00x1> gebjgd: 腹黑
<gebjgd> l00x1, 你见过什么
<gebjgd> l00x1, 墙内的吊死
<l00x1> gebjgd: 我就是
<l00x1> 。。。
<tenzu_> roylez: 只是交了申请书，能不能批下来得至少半年以后了
<tenzu_> gebjgd: 你说的也算有道理
<gebjgd> tenzu_, 当然有理
<roylez> tenzu_: 搞基 金不容易饿
<roylez> tenzu_: 困了，nnnnd
<gebjgd> roylez, 撸完再睡
<roylez> gebjgd: 滚
<tenzu_> roylez: 困了别睡，上草榴提神
<roylez> tenzu_: 看到篇介绍support vector regression原理的paper，公式满屏，要吐了
<tenzu_> roylez: 手推一遍公式就不吐了
<roylez> tenzu_: 这些machine learning的，还是听Andrew Ng讲才能懂
<roylez> tenzu_: 我的脑子早就把那部分功能给删除了
<tenzu_> roylez: 话说用maple推公式还不错
<jiero> tenzu_:  roylez  对对好。
<tenzu_> jiero: 你也用maple？
<jiero> tenzu_: ？maple？
<tenzu_> jiero: 那你对神马？好神马？
<jiero> maplebeats: ？你怎么了？树种？
<maplebeats> jiero, = =.我没怎么啊
<jiero> tenzu_ roylez 哦。我说你们两个在。
<maplebeats> tenzu_, 喂，介绍点你的女学生啊
<tenzu_> maplebeats: 工科的你也要，还是艰苦专业的，你这么饥渴？
<maplebeats> tenzu_, 工科不也有质量好的么。。
<maplebeats> tenzu_, 艰苦专业是什么
<jiero> tenzu_:  我想要工科的。
<maplebeats> tenzu_, 肯定有失足少女什么的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 努力吧少年。去事业单位很多失足少女。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 去当临时工就能碰到。
<maplebeats> jiero, 事业单位？
<jiero> maplebeats: 嗯。比如我在的风筝办公室，比如海关。
<maplebeats> jiero, 呃。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 那些地方是我能去的么。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆好
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。应聘啊。
<imtxc> tenzu_: 工科的也是女生啊
<maplebeats> imtxc, 好～
<maplebeats> jiero, 我智商不够。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。我情商不够。
<jiero> maplebeats: 讲人情我讲不来。
<maplebeats> jiero, 事业单位的那些智商题做不来。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃？
<maplebeats> jiero, 事业单位笔试不都是智商题么
<jiero> maplebeats: 又一个摄影的美女 - 其实我觉得美女很多的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你上班了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 被上班。
<gebjgd> jiero, 太假了
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么公司这么不开眼
<gebjgd> jiero, 家族企业？
<maplebeats> jiero, 被上？
<jiero> gebjgd maplebeats  风筝会办公室。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你真去出卖肉身了呀～
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 去死。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么叫风筝会？
<gebjgd> jiero, 给个链接
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www.weifangkite.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 潍坊国际风筝会官方网站 (@ weifangkite.com)
<maplebeats> jiero, ......还有这种网站= =
<jiero> maplebeats:  树果飞上天啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 这网站也太奇葩了
<jiero> maplebeats: 嗯。就是很简
<jiero> maplebeats: 怎么奇葩？
<jiero> maplebeats: 奇葩的网站是 163.
<jiero> sohu sina 。。。那种。。。
<jiero> qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<maplebeats> jiero, 政府部门啊，羡慕 :(
<luffy__> 有人想黑网站吗？
<l00x1> alvin_rxg: 是以前的kk嘛？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你说的那些地方都是墙内的大网站  你别看不起
<gebjgd> jiero, 你和别人说 你是163 qq 搜狐 性狼啥的 人家还会看的起你
<gebjgd> jiero, 风筝协会就未必了
<tenzu> 又尼玛掉了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 尼码掉
<tenzu> gebjgd: 罗宾掉
<gebjgd> tenzu, 话说 我不用这昵称很久了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 但是这个昵称被我记住了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 那是裸斌王
<maplebeats> tenzu, 话说，你怎么从女王眼里逃出来的
<gebjgd> maplebeats, 女王在我手上
<jiero> gebjgd: 。和那些没关系。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 那么我就说我看不起用那些网站的大众。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 和风筝会那种小网站毫无关系，我也没去过
<gebjgd> jiero, 等你有了实力 再去看不起巴
<jiero> gebjgd: 看不起和自己有关系？
<jiero> 。
<gebjgd> jiero, 很有关系
<jiero> gebjgd: ？
<vermilioner> jiero: 昨晚都没有通宵呀
<jiero> vermilioner: gebjgd 可以通宵
<vermilioner> jiero: ，，，，，
<vermilioner> jiero: 我今天早上4点多才睡，，，，
<jiero> vermilioner: 我今天早上4点多被自己闹钟叫醒了，又睡了。
<vermilioner> jiero: 真好，，，，，
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: a[i] = i++; 是违反标准的哪条? 我觉得这不是 sequence point 同一变量不能两次副作用.
<vermilioner> jiero: 我现在用dipgin了，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, pidgin
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 骚年  你的英文记忆力好茶
<vermilioner> jiero: 昨晚用的是2.6，然后登录QQ 时崩溃，然后编译2.10的
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 没办法，，，对英语不感冒，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 这年头还在为用qq而伤神  你果然是吊死
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 问题是，我想用界面好点的IRC登录，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 英语不感冒？ 现在英语都和游泳一样了  必需的技能了  应该说是个人就要会的
<gebjgd> vermilioner, xchat
<gebjgd> vermilioner, quassel
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<JMR14> opera也好的啊
<vermilioner> gebjgd: xchat有
<jiero> vermilioner: 用 quassel 或者 thunderbird
 * jiero 用 chatzilla。
<jiero> chatzilla 最好了。
<vermilioner> JMR14: opera还没用过，，，
<gebjgd> 还opera
<vermilioner> jiero: chatzilla也用了
 * jiero 读nick都是从右向左，chatzilla最合适。
<gebjgd> 已经转型的浏览器
<vermilioner> jiero: thunderbird 。。。。。
<gebjgd> thunderbird是不错  但是irc的功能还是勉强了些
<namoamitabuddha> pidgin 不是个很常见的词吧
<vermilioner> gebjgd: thunderburld还没用过，，，
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 在鸡国  民主也不是个很常见的词吧
<JMR14> 也挺好的，通常gtalk
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 有错了，，，，thunderbird
<Moonk_> 1
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 骚年 你以后必然有大出息
<JMR14> haha
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 有出息才怪，，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 你知道的太多了
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 不好
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 我知道啥了，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner> gebjgd: 有出息才怪，，，，
<vermilioner> gebjgd: ，，，，，
<vermilioner> 发现绝大多数人都是在潜水，，，，
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 这里一半都是 国保局的
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 一直在取证
<vermilioner> gebjgd: 呃，，，，
<b33e> ^_^
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 作为他们中的一员 表示对于我们会对境外敌对势力的进行坚持不屑的斗争
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 境外敌对势力都是国保局的人变的
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 骚年你想有出息么
<gebjgd> vermilioner, 国保局是你唯一的出路
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus also broken ..
<jiero> vermilioner:  gebjgd 也是个人。
<jiero> vermilioner: 原谅他吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你太抬爱我了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 虽然很多时候你让我很无奈。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 爱我爱到无奈？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你是为了我 才不愿和你的表妹结婚而留在袋鼠国的？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是。搞不清楚为什么你会那样想。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我好感动
<jiero> gebjgd: 算了，你还是黑。
<gebjgd> jiero, 其实我很白
<jiero> gebjgd: 真的。。。我属于吃完饭之后就会忘记刚才吃了什么的人。
<jiero> 但是我会有想要吃的东西
<gebjgd> jiero, 记不住吃 也记不住打？
<gebjgd> jiero, 佩服  英熊受我一拜
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gaoji
<cleamoon> 蝇兄
<maplebeats> 安静了？
<luffy__> 英雄请受我一鹵
<l00x1>  8-)
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 乱套了。
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果
<maplebeats> jiero, 啥事～
<jiero> maplebeats: 也就你是宅还留在这里，其他的都换人无数了。
<jiero> maplebeats: 多数2006之后的都不活跃了
<maplebeats> jiero, 06后？
<jiero> maplebeats: 。嗯。
<maplebeats> jiero, 是指的06年以后来这里的？
<l00x1> 大神
<maplebeats> l00x1, 谁是大神？
<l00x1> 你们俩个
<maplebeats> l00x1, 罗姐是，我不是。。。我是打酱油的
<l00x1> 膜拜
<jiero> maplebeats:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.72.wH2hVS&id=13177705932&is_b=1&cat_id=2&q=%C2%ED%BF%CB%B1%CA+touch+%CB%C4%B4%FA&rn=e0d8d67b72bc1d74d9af3bd6caef71dd
 * maplebeats 求妹子skype聊天
<jiero> 大神？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你直接搜女的，聊天就行了啊。
<jiero> maplebeats: 笨哪。
<IronWard> 这里会有妹子吗....
<maplebeats> jiero, 这是什么破玩意
<maplebeats> jiero, 我要漂亮的妹子
<jiero> maplebeats:  marker
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃。漂亮妹子不会自己说的
<maplebeats> jiero, 那怎么办
<jiero> maplebeats: 那你还不如直接找真人。
<l00x1> kk不在了，没人显示URL内容了
<jiero> maplebeats: 漂亮很重要么。。。
<Zhanshime> 大家乐一下,重点最后一个http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDU3ODIzNTA0.html?f=17830800
<alvin_rxg> Title: 士兵军人恶作剧合集(搞笑合集第十五部)—专辑：《耍杂技玩花样，军队也有卖萌的时候》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<maplebeats> jiero, 我女朋友又不漂亮，所以我找漂亮的人看看不行么。。。
<jiero> maplebeats 去年大学开学时从学内走过，就碰到一群漂亮妹子问路。
<maplebeats> jiero, 联系方式呢？
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。你觉得我会要’联系方式么。
<maplebeats> jiero, 唉，你怎么比我还笨呢
<maplebeats> l00x1, 你什么时候加入这的
<jiero> maplebeats: 。本来就没那个心思。
<l00x1> 我前年
<jiero> l00x1: 找打。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你还是哺乳类动物么。。。
<l00x1> maplebeats: 那时候就看到jiero在
<jiero> maplebeats: 是啊。
<vermilioner> 我是昨晚出现的，，，，
<jiero> maplebeats: 买笔我都买不起。。。
<maplebeats> l00x1, jiero 超级老用户啊
<jiero> maplebeats:  86 元。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 因为我是 06级的。。。
<vermilioner> jiero: 什么笔？
<l00x1> vermilioner: 我用你的名字注册了好多邮箱...
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 多混混有好处，虽然是一群gaoji
<jiero> maplebeats: 小弟弟。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我10级。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你不是 09么？
<vermilioner> l00x1: 用我的名字注册邮箱？
<jiero> maplebeats: 10级明年毕业不是？
<maplebeats> jiero, 哦，我09级的
<jiero> maplebeats: 我发现我的大学邮箱还在。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<l00x1> vermilioner: 恩，163，gmail神马的都让我占光了
<Mcmxc> 这个是中文频道吗
<maplebeats> jiero, 我们大学邮箱压根不能发邮件。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 都被踢了5年了。
<maplebeats> Mcmxc, 是的
<vermilioner> l00x1: 擦，，，，
<l00x1> vermilioner: 嘿嘿
<jiero> l0
<vermilioner> l00x1: 抢ID，，，，
<maplebeats> l00x1,  你有多爱 vermilioner 啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 你有多爱pokemon啊。
<jiero> maplebeats: 甘心被当食物。
<l00x1> maplebeats: 汗！
<maplebeats> jiero,
<vermilioner> l00x1: 不对呀，我gmail的就是这个名字的呀
<yq> 嘿嘿
<jiero> maplebeats: 找个事情作罢
<l00x1> 恩，我就在后面减了点东西
<vermilioner> l00x1: hotmail的也是这个呀
<maplebeats> yq, who are you...
<maplebeats> jiero, = =～
<vermilioner> l00x1: .。。。。
<l00x1> vermilioner: hotmail没注册
<yq> maplebeats: 小白
<yq> maplebeats: 你懂的
<vermilioner> yq: 有多白？
<maplebeats> yq, 洒照片出来看看
<yq> vermilioner: 就是……学生物的。还不知道什么是root
<jiero> maplebeats: 告诉我 bash + zenity+iconv 怎么循环处理多个文件。
<yq> maplebeats: 我是男的……
<maplebeats> jiero, zenity是什么玩意
<jiero> yq没关系
<yq> maplebeats: 宅男……
<jiero> yq: 男的一样收集
<yq> jiero: （ˇ＾ˇ）
<yq> jiero: ╮(╯Д╰)╭搜集这个干么？
<maplebeats> yq, 你怎么知道的，我了个去。。。yq? qy?
<vermilioner> jiero: 汗，，，
<jiero> yq:  调查，感觉
<yq> jiero: 囧
<jiero> vermilioner: 我喜欢调查。
<l00x1> jiero: 用小鞭子狠狠的抽我吧
<yq> jiero: 你是干虾米的
<vermilioner> jiero: 调查啥？
<yq> jiero: 技术流？
<jiero> yq: 喜欢就是喜欢。
 * jiero 不是技术人员
<vermilioner> jiero: 技术牛，，，，
<jiero> vermilioner: 。。。
<yq> 呵呵
<yq> 好吧
<jiero> l00x1: ？
<yq> 俺们学校刚换网络服务
<cherrot> 怎么给sqlite3数据库解锁？
<yq> 在鼓捣路由中
<maplebeats> cherrot, = =。那是什么玩意
<cherrot> maplebeats, 处理图片时异常关机  sqlite3数据库被锁了。。
 * maplebeats 技术达人--------------> cherrot 
<cherrot> maplebeats, 。。。。
<yq> jiero: 玩过openwrt咩
<maplebeats> cherrot,  没遇见过呃。。。是sqlite3的功能还是linux的文件锁
<yq> maplebeats: 技术牛
<maplebeats> yq, 牛个头，打酱油的。。。 P.S. openwrt是啥
<vermilioner> cherrot: 百度，谷歌一下，Wiki一下呗
<yq> maplebeats: linux一种洒
<yq> maplebeats: 嵌入式……
<maplebeats> yq, linux？高级货，没怎么用过
<cherrot> vermilioner, 尚未找到办法 郁闷中
<yq> maplebeats: 俺也没用过……因为最近鼓捣路由器，需要用这个……
<yq> maplebeats: 俺一点都不懂
<maplebeats> yq, 俺也是
<vermilioner> cherrot: 好吧，我找repo下载android源码一样，，，，
<yq> maplebeats: 你现在在鼓捣么呢？什么方面啊
<vermilioner> cherrot: 弄了几天都没弄好，就放弃了，，
<maplebeats> cherrot, 真惨，你都解决不了，只有请蛋蛋他们出马了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我弱爆了啊……
<maplebeats> yq, 看动漫啊
<cherrot> vermilioner, 摸摸头。。
<yq> maplebeats: 哈！幸福！再过几天我就木法上网了，网费30/月/人。
<yq> maplebeats: 哭
<maplebeats> yq, 我了个去，这么便宜
<yq> maplebeats: 擦……还便宜。1m的带宽唉
<maplebeats> yq, 我们学校1M带宽是50块好不。。
<yq> maplebeats: 以前都是一个宿舍一口路由，5元/月好吧
<yq> maplebeats: 802.1
<maplebeats> yq, 时代在变迁
<yq> maplebeats: 802.1x认证么
<maplebeats> yq, 我们学校的认证方式牛B得很，802.1X弱爆了
<vermilioner> 表示用电信的Wifi中，，，，
<yq> maplebeats: 好吧……
<jiero> 。好吧。
<yq> maplebeats: 俺们学校刚弄校园网
 * jiero 不知道网络要钱的。
<maplebeats> yq, 非windows直接不能上网
<jiero> 。。。
<yq> maplebeats: 擦……
<jiero> maplebeats: 买台15年前的 windows主机，无盘。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: lol
<jiero> maplebeats: 无显示器，说错了
<maplebeats> jiero, 有钱人
<yq> jiero: 调查哥
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> yq 调查都不会。。。只是被动接受者。。。
<yq> jiero: （ˇ＾ˇ）
 * jiero 鄙视没有搞掉调查的心的人类。
<yq> jiero: 我不会鼓捣路由了，郁闷中
<jiero> yq: 路由啊。很多知识点。
<vermilioner> jiero: 我家还有台96年的台式
<jiero> vermilioner: 浪费点。
<jiero> vermilioner: 浪费电
<maplebeats> cherrot, qtqq的作者在我隔壁，他好像知道。。。
<yq> jiero: njit-802.1xclient在ubuntu下认证失败
 * jiero 不懂
<cherrot> maplebeats, 帮忙求教一下？
<jiero> cherrot: 直接gmail呼叫 adam
<cherrot> jiero, 说不定正休息呢 算鸟
<maplebeats> cherrot, 他说，自己看文档吧。。。哈哈。。我看你还是找蛋蛋蛤蟆他们吧
<yq> jiero: ubuntu wiki里那个njit的802.1x的软件
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你不去学学。
<jiero> maplebeats: 学点充数
<maplebeats> jiero, 我智商不够
<cherrot> maplebeats, ...
<yq> maplebeats: 我可以呼叫＞﹏＜人帮忙咩
<vermilioner> jiero: 现在都不用那台式了，，，
<cherrot> maplebeats, 住酒店呢？
<jiero> maplebeats: 智商有屁用。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 30%人都超过 120了。
<vermilioner> jiero: 智商为什么没用？
<jiero> vermilioner: 差不多。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 恩！
<jiero> vermilioner: 多数人智商相差不大。
<maplebeats> jiero, 我了个去，120是多少
<jiero> maplebeats:  iq 测试结果呃。
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 我也正想问问呢，，，
<maplebeats> jiero, 没测过，做过一些，全因为做不完而放弃了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 看来他对你没兴趣  唉 你魅力太差
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我的心里只有你
<jiero> maplebeats: 其实。我也没做完过，不过得分也就 110+了。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我很博爱的
<jiero> cherrot maplebeats  我爱你们
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你还想通吃啊，禽兽！
 * jiero 绝对不说心理只有你。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你也博爱？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不要说的这么直接嘛
 * jiero 心里一会儿有这个，一会儿有那个，人称花心大萝卜。
<vermilioner> 你们真基情
<yq> 。。。。。
<yq> adaam是谁
<jiero> maplebeats 博爱？
<vermilioner> l00x1: 你为什么对我的这个名字这么感兴趣，，，，
<jiero> maplebeats 除了上帝，没有别人像我这样爱着全人类了。
<jiero> maplebeats: 呕吐开始吧
<vermilioner> jiero: 扯蛋
<jiero> vermilioner: ？
 * maplebeats 呕你们一身 cc jiero  cherrot 
<vermilioner> ，，，
<jiero> maplebeats: 飞过来
<vermilioner> jiero: 木有，，，
<yq> 你们……
<yq> 囧
<maplebeats> yq, 怎么了 = =
 * cherrot ...
<yq> maplebeats: 哈哈……没事
<yq> maplebeats: 给推荐枚大神呗
 * cherrot 妈的 删除数据库了事
 * maplebeats 不和你们玩了，我还要看动漫，明天早上还TM要做早操
<jiero> cherrot: 没关系，然后你也会呕到 maplebeats  身上。
<maplebeats> yq, 大神就在你面前啊 cc cherrot
<jiero> maplebeats: 你给谁做早操？
<yq> maplebeats: 3q
<cherrot> jiero, darktable经常导致我电脑关机。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 前几天我知道操的意思是fuck。
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<cherrot> maplebeats, what?!!!
<jiero> cherrot我的没问题。。。
<yq> cherrot: 大神……
<cherrot> jiero, 我电脑太差。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 当然是 cherrot 了，你这还不明白
<cherrot> yq, 怎么了。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: who fuck you in the morning
<vermilioner> all  睡觉去，，，，
<yq> cherrot: 听闻大神，特来膜拜一下
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我司好邪恶 趁着晨勃做那事情。。羞羞
<vermilioner> 今天早上4点谁，9点醒，到现在还没睡过了，，，
<jiero> cherrot:  我的电脑- 1.8ghz core 2.
<cherrot> yq, 三围报来
<yq> cherrot: 0.0.0
<maplebeats> cherrot, = =.
<cherrot> jiero, .... 为神马！ 我是自己编译的 估计有bug吧
<cherrot> jiero, 先忍着好了
<maplebeats> yq, 大神被你吓跑了。。。
<yq> maplebeats: 这……我就膜拜了一下而已
<yq> maplebeats: 他睡觉去了
<maplebeats> yq, 不会吧，我都还没睡，他怎么可以睡！
<yq> map
<jiero> cherrot 。我是ppa的。
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 他还要等你一起睡呀？
<yq> maplebeats: 你用njit那个802.1x软件了咩，用过没
<maplebeats> yq, 没有呀，802我们一直用的那个叫wpa_supxxxx来着的东西
<maplebeats> vermilioner, 应该的啊，他是我同事啊(虽然比较距离比较远
<yq> maplebeats: 啊……我在ubuntu下认证，失败了。我又不懂……唉
<maplebeats> yq, rpwt
<vermilioner> maplebeats: 这样呀，，，
<yq> maplebeats: （ˇ＾ˇ）它返回错误0x00
<maplebeats> yq, 解决不了的都是人品问题
<vermilioner> yq: wiki一下呗
<yq> maplebeats: 囧……maybe吧。一哥们安装到路由里就成功了
<maplebeats> yq, 那就是rpwt呗
<luffy__> 我有一万能代码写到grub里面可以引导任何系统！有人求分享吗？
<yq> vermilioner: 嗯……但估计没什么，该是我们学校网络的我呢提
<maplebeats> yq, 话说，你和 qy是什么关系
<yq> maplebeats: qy是谁？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你怎么又回来了
<vermilioner> yq: 这样呀，，，
<cherrot> maplebeats, 又强制关机了一次
<vermilioner> yq: 我很久没用校内网了
<yq> vermilioner: 对的呢……不知道怎么回事
<cherrot> maplebeats, 话说崩溃后的dump文件存在哪来着？
<vermilioner> yq: 没用过那东西，我也不知道，，，
<yq> vermilioner: 奇怪的是，信工的一哥们直接安路由里就认证成功了
<yq> vermilioner: 嗯，3q
<maplebeats> cherrot, dump文件是啥？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没事了
<maplebeats> cherrot, ......
<maplebeats> cherrot, 先给我说dump文件是啥。。。
<luffy__> 我有一万能代码写到grub里面可以引导任何系统！有人求分享吗？
<maplebeats> luffy__, 。。。求分享？
<yq> cherrot: 呀……你又回来了？
<maplebeats> yq, 你又把人家吓跑了
<yq> maplebeats: 擦……我就说了一句话。他电脑死机了
<maplebeats> yq, 反正是你的错
<luffy__> yq: 我知道他电脑为什么死机
<yq> maplebeats: 好吧好吧……
<maplebeats> luffy__, 为什么？
<yq> luffy__: 难道是我发消息了？
<vermilioner> yq: 用那个东西有什么用？
<yq> vermilioner: njit么？实现802.1x的认证……
<vermilioner> yq: 系统转换，和校园网有什么问题？
<yq> vermilioner: 现在校园网用inode认证，没法共享，没法路由
<vermilioner> yq: 你的共享是什么意思？
<yq> vermilioner: 就是一个账号，宿舍都可以上网
<vermilioner> yq: 是从自己的笔记本发wifi给别人用？
<yq> vermilioner: 对啊，可以这样
<yq> vermilioner: 但是这个inode不行
<vermilioner> yq: 不是呀，我这里的校园网可以呀
<yq> vermilioner: 这个是我们学校inode客户端的问题
<vermilioner> yq: 在win7中能用
<yq> vermilioner: 不是网络的问题
<yq> vermilioner: 我们这个客户端，只要连着有线，一开无线网，果断踢下线
<luffy__> yq: NAT作了吗？
<yq> luffy__: 在win下作nat？
<vermilioner> yq: 我们学校的有时候也会下线，，，
<yq> luffy__: ubuntu下还没找到客户端……
<yq> vermilioner: 俺这是一开立马踢下线……
<luffy__> yq: inode是什么？这么强大？
<vermilioner> yq: 我们学校的客户端有linux版哦
<yq> luffy__: 就是h3c inode那个实现802.1x的客户端
<yq> vermilioner: 求问学校名字
<yq> vermilioner: njit就很强大了
<vermilioner> yq: 深圳大学
<luffy__> yq: 样子很丑的那个？
<yq> ver
<yq> vermilioner: 我刷进路由试试吧
<yq> luffy__: 额……可以酱紫讲
<vermilioner> yq: 就是不知道你们的协议是不是一样的
<yq> vermilioner: 协议应该是一样的。
<yq> vermilioner: 但是我真心不知道为么失败。难道是我不会编译？
<vermilioner> yq: 这个不清楚哦，好像我们学校的客户端是北京什么公司的
<vermilioner> yq: 不是锐捷的那个，，，
<yq> vermilioner: 嗯
<yq> vermilioner: 论坛里有人问……跟我的错误一样。我去group看看
<vermilioner> yq: 嗯，
<vermilioner> 下了，睡觉去，，，，，
<yq> vermilioner: 嗯……bye
<yq> 我也下了
<vermilioner> 晚安
<bingowrt> 各位有用索尼笔记本装ubuntu的么
<bingowrt> 最近看上那个s13了，我想只装ubuntu
<stlifey> 集显装linux能出啥问题你说是吧
<bingowrt> 比如
<bingowrt> 触摸板用不了
<bingowrt> fn键不能使用
<bingowrt> 键盘背光什么的
<sd44`> 服务器时间刻度 是什么意思。。。
<alvin_rxg> 看不懂了吧，谁让你们都用中文版呢，差劲的翻译
<gebjgd> ofan, 美国天气好啊
<gebjgd> ofan, 德国冷死了
<mengfei> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-03
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求解:如何使用shntool分轨转换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456093 渣英语看不懂手册啊,把cdimage.ape 的第二个分轨直接转换成flac应该怎么做 统计信息: 发表于 由 szza0123 — 2014-03-03 5:25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4WFI2ne6Ia1XlAAD22BGGdfcAALq7gA6N8sAAPbw397.jpg 打劫哈,把好吃的狗粮统统交出来
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • what does it mean?need your help! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456094 when i typed "sudo apt-get update",something wrong: Code: 正在读取软件包列表... 有错误！ E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-security_restricted_i18n_Translation-zh%5fC
<^k^>  ─> N E: 无法解析或打开软件包的列表或是状态文件。 please tell me how to,thx! 统计信息: 发表于 由 aric286 — 2014-03-03 9:09
<lpy> ^k^: joke
<lpy> test
<^k^> lpy:点点点.  09:19 
<lpy> ^k^: test
<^k^> lpy, .. 休息一下 ..  09:19 
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！万岁！万万岁！
<freeflying> tenzu, lol
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，你家小小兽呢？
<freeflying> roylez, 渣乐
<tenzu> freeflying: yo
<tenzu> roylez: 今天抱去打疫苗了
<roylez> tenzu: 不容易啊
<roylez> tenzu: 不是这样您不会放假了
<tenzu> roylez: 确实每天都累个半死
<tenzu> freeflying: 你有同感么？
<jieroarchl> roylez tenzu 两位都在啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 初学者 昨天安装Ubuntu12.04版 无法sudo apt-get update 也不能正常上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456096 sudo apt-get update 命中 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg 命中 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release 命中 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Sources 命中
<^k^>  ─> http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/restricted Sources 命中 <a class="postlink" href="http://secur
<roylez> freeflying: tivoli啥的升级，重启电脑。ccccccc
<tenzu> jieroarchl: yo
<tenzu> jieroarchl: 你上班了？
<jieroarchl> tenzu roylez: 知道 spam 的原理么，我竟然那收到了 INFO jhl@ucsd.edu  这样的 spam
<jieroarchl> tenzu: 算是吧。。。
<tenzu> jieroarchl: 不了解
<tenzu> jieroarchl: 在你亲戚的公司上班么？
<jieroarchl> tenzu: 恩。恩。
<jieroarchl> tenzu: 被形容应该关在玻璃墙里。
<tenzu> jieroarchl: 为啥？
<jieroarchl> tenzu: 这就是别人的看法，我也没问原因。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 启动Ubuntu时报错如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456098 启动Ubuntu时报错如下面的附件，不知道咋解决！进去系统之后，无法更新，无法浏览页面，是不是跟这个有关，还有连vim 也不能正常使用。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 uestctxq — 2014-03-03 9:40
<freeflying> gfrog,
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 你干啥了
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 奇葩了么
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 我生来奇葩。
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 出生的时候不哭
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.10使用x11vnc远程桌面时遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456100 小弟机房有一台服务器，最近新进安装了ubuntu 13.10。为了便于操作，想使用vnc服务，按照网上的方法进行设置，如下所示： 1、安装x11vnc sudo apt-get install vino vinagre x11vnc 2、设置相关密码 sudo x11v
<johann_> 早安，各位
<MisKeen> 不早了
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 武安
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: æ­¦..
<zenNamaste> lpy: ..
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 好孩子。
<johann_> .
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 13.10使用x11vnc远程桌面时遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456102 小弟机房有一台服务器，最近新进安装了ubuntu 13.10。为了便于操作，想使用vnc服务，按照网上的方法进行设置，如下所示： 1、安装x11vnc sudo apt-get install vino vinagre x11vnc 2、设置相关密码 sud
<^k^>  ─> o x11vnc -storepasswd sudo x11vnc -storepasswd in /etc/x11vnc.pass sudo cp /home/jzy/.vnc/passwd /etc/x11vnc.pass 3、配置为跟随系统自动启动 新建文件/etc/init/x11vnc. …
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 武运昌隆
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 怎么突然蹦出这么个词...
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 因为想打架了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ^^ 出手吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: jie
<zenNamaste> imtxc: jieroarchl 想打架
 * jieroarchl 碰碰 imtxc
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 我准备好了1。5公斤重的手电筒当武器
 * imtxc (o一-一)=○# (￣#)300￣) jieroarchl
 * imtxc (o一-一)=○# (￣#)300￣) jieroarchl
 * imtxc (o一-一)=○# (￣#)300￣) jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> ...
 * imtxc 把主席的攻击力加了 100 倍
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 你输了
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 huntxu
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 勇者能承受无限打击！
<huntxu> ...
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 我只是单方面挨打，不是输了 cc imtxc
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 出招吧
<zenNamaste> 按点数计算呀, jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 。。。
 * jieroarchl 不会在 irc 打架。。。
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste imtxc 好吧，我承认我失败了，我都看不懂 imtxc 出了什么。。。
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste onlylove  palomino|working 上周卖了 50寸 和 42寸 两台等离子电池， 一共 ￥1300 ，有价无市真悲哀，贱价处理掉了
<palomino|working> ...
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 破马，给我一台老电脑吧。我没有一台可以玩游戏的电脑哈。
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 老电脑还想玩游戏
<palomino|working> 你太天真了，少年
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 哦。我对显卡要求很低。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 对显示效果没要求
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 那用手机玩就行了
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 只要能运行就行。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 关键很多运行都做不到
 * palomino|working 指指手机
<palomino|working> 装个dos模拟器
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 手机没看到啥游戏。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 不要
<palomino|working> 各种模拟器呀
<palomino|working> psp模拟器
<palomino|working> nds模拟器
<palomino|working> gba模拟器
<iIlL10Oo> 买台wii游戏机
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 不要。
<jieroarchl> iIlL10Oo: 不要。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.04如何读光盘信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456103 光盘放进光驱里面，电脑没有任何响动，文件夹也没有提示光盘图标。网上查找了一些信息，在命令端输入： wqt@wqt-OptiPlex-380:~$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom [sudo] password for wqt: mount: 挂载点 /mnt/cdrom 不存在 求高
<^k^>  ─> 手破解，ubuntu13.04如何读光盘信息。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wqt — 2014-03-03 10:44
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 回来瞅瞅 ～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456104 最近发微信啊什么的必须要配图 会然想起来这里的表情数量和质量还是很赞的，今儿来下表情了，放手机里常备 ～～ 就过来瞅瞅 都不知道该把这个帖子发在哪里了 ～～ 看看发哪都不合适，就勉强塞这里吧 ～～ 顺便查
<^k^>  ─> 了一下自己发的主题 数据如下： 从发第一个主题到现在总共发了28个主题，其中 2007年发了10篇， 2008年发了3篇， 2009年5篇， 2010年7篇， …
<sjd_zeus> 各位，早上好
<johann_> sjd_zeus: 不早了，太阳都晒屁股了
<sjd_zeus> 是呀，一不小心就快11点了
<onlylove> johann_: 北京求见太阳
<sjd_zeus> 最近比较郁闷呀
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 不会有人比我还郁闷的
<johann_> onlylove: 帝都今天没太阳？魔都都有唉
<sjd_zeus> why?
<johann_> onlylove: 可怜的娃
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 我从过了年到现在干这么多天活等于什么都没干，全白费了
<happyaro1> onlylove: 一般土豪都这么说
<happyaro1> onlylove: 我要是这么多天白干了，就吃不上饭了。
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 我郁闷的是一个项目，乙方开始的时候信誓旦旦的说服务器必须是Linux+weblogic，结果现在他们没人会weblogic
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不是土豪，我已经郁闷到想辞职了，从去年11月到现在才几天……
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 这多好，延长工期呗……说起来，谁付钱……
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<bcao> 乙方是个鄂申么概念
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 关键是现在服务器遇到性能问题了，他们解决不了，反正我不动
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 加服务器
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 我不能插手，一插手以后这活就是我的了
<happyaron> lol
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 现在天天当传话筒
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 坚决不插手，当什么都不懂的
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<freeflying> gfrog: 买了个colloquy
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 帽帽发布了arm64 server developer preview
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃压力山大不？ lol
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<zenNamaste> 性能问题, 我也绝对不插手, 因为我根本就不会....
<onlylove> gfrog: 昨天想起个问题来问你，如果使用一条网线级联trunck，是不是所有vlan共享级联口带宽
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司有压力吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正跟我没关系啊，哈哈
<gfrog> onlylove: 必须啊。
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你们服务器买了。
<MeaCu1pa> …
<gfrog> onlylove: 所以trunk很有必要用port channel啥的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没有, 我们还是用的米国的32bit的arm server
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我都半年没搞过那个东西了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 只能说, 那货去死吧
<freeflying>  lol
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 为啥你研究那么多网络的东西？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 俺以前做网络的。
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 乃不知道人家是ccie？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: gfrog nb
<MeaCu1pa> 高大上
<MeaCu1pa> 我玩玩cisco的san switch已经吐一地了，太高大了
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: storage的更高大上。networking的都是屌丝啊。
<onlylove> 靠……不活了……
<MeaCu1pa> cisco的san solution是个妖货…无力深究…
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 以后cisco也用juju了
<onlylove> 发现和一堆network manager storage engineer在一起，压力山大，匿了
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我已经订好了普吉岛一周机票酒店…
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 拜壕
<MeaCu1pa> 四月要睡过去…
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 睡过去？
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 应该定一个月啊
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: cisco 命令行对空格好执着
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 钱只够一周
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 我越发的觉得cisco的IOS里命令行风格比较二逼了。 现在感觉好像JunOS确实更方便点。
<MeaCu1pa> 二逼，但是用来自动化不容易错，也没有任何子进程trap
<MeaCu1pa> 看上去好似各个层次，其实都在一个shell，挺好
<MeaCu1pa> 比其他直接linux的厂商好搞多了
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 你该去看看JunOS，get/set风格更方便，而且自动化也很简单。
<MeaCu1pa> 哦，反正千万别像brocade，直接Linux…
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 直接linux？ 现在还有嘛？ 连东软都有自己的cli
<onlylove> 高大上，摸过的最好的就是cisco,juniper都没见过
<happyaron> gfrog: brocade 貌似真是linux。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: cli嘛，给你个shell而已
<onlylove> gfrog: dos也那样嘛
<MeaCu1pa> brocade 所谓firmware 我装了无数遍，无数噁心
<MeaCu1pa> 但是性能比cisco牛，脏，直接，所以有市场
<MeaCu1pa> 练busybox都不是，直接awk sed都有，大条的卡哇伊…
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 比cisco性能牛？跑linux的设备？我一直以为，低端路由才跑linux
<happyaron> onlylove: nexus 情何以堪啊
<MeaCu1pa> 不是低端问题
<gfrog> happyaron: 木用过，哈哈。
<MeaCu1pa> cisco的san其实还是tcp那套
<gfrog> onlylove: cisco性能很渣。
<icesea> 想咨询下，在mac os系统下如何安装ubuntu
<MeaCu1pa> 吃饭吃饭
<gfrog> onlylove: cisco从来没说过丫性能牛逼，但是丫的设备功能先进
<happyaron> gfrog: 于是就要在运营商里被淘汰掉。。。
<onlylove> silverpeak
<happyaron> gfrog: 运营商需要个什么功能，厂家给做个版本就好了，但是性能一定要牛
<onlylove> happyaron: 你做防火墙的吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 我怎么是做防火墙的呢？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38551
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows XP市场份额不降反升
<onlylove> happyaron: 需要特定牛叉性能的功能
<gfrog> happyaron: 运营商以前用juniper，现在用huawei的很多
<onlylove> gfrog: huawei不是copy的cisco么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过我们当地联通机房确实是huawei
<happyaron> onlylove: 没明白啊。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 必须的啊，juniper性能也不错，但是价格太坑啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 华为那不就是很粗暴么。
<happyaron> onlylove: 华为真不是抄
<happyaron> onlylove: 要说也是zte更像cisco
<gfrog> happyaron: huawei以前抄，被cisco告了，然后就改了
<happyaron> gfrog: 其实就是抄个命令行呗。
<happyaron> gfrog: 语法改一改就没事了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 估计你现在去strings 华为的程序，还能找到cisco的字样呢，哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 神码的交换机，才是和cisco深度兼容
<freeflying> Cisco以后没戏了，你们赶紧去学华为吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 兼容个毛线，那天有个哥们拿到个神码，然后配不上PBR了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后在中国是cisco总代，没法告
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 3Q大战尚未终结：360诉腾讯反垄断案仍在审理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456106 360被围剿的原因在于利用免费吸引用户提高流量断别人的财路，企鹅被唾骂的原因在于利用用户数量山寨别人的创意。元芳，你怎么看？ http://finance.chinanews.com/it/2014/02 ... 1121.shtml 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2014-03-03 11:24
<happyaron> gfrog: 那是功能少……
<happyaron> gfrog: 只要有的功能，绝对兼容
<gfrog> happyaron: 9800啊，核心交换，还不能陪PBR？！
<gfrog> happyaron: 9800啊，核心交换，还不能配PBR？！
<happyaron> gfrog: 很正常啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 手册上有的其实
<happyaron> gfrog: 神马的东西就是便宜功能少但是凑合用。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> 这不科学，没买mod吧？
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是跟cisco配置方法不一样。
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯。
<gfrog> happyaron: 国内小企业的设备普遍很渣渣
<happyaron> gfrog: 国内大学也很多神马啦
<onlylove> gfrog: 看当地卖设备的忽悠能力
<sjd_zeus> 郁闷呀
<gfrog> happyaron: 纳尼？ 以前不都是锐捷么……
<onlylove> gfrog: 我见过的有tp，有cisco有h3c
<happyaron> gfrog: 锐捷是接入交换机多啦。
<gfrog> happyaron: 当年我吉全网cisco，牛的一逼啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我见过的第一个全网eigrp
<happyaron> gfrog: 额，但是现在渣得一比。
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯。
<onlylove> 锐捷那破烂认证
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 前天见了这个学校的某某系统，必须windows xp配合ie6才能导出，所以某老师搬电脑到我这里来要求装 xp
<onlylove> 当年上个破校园网那叫一个累
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 可怕的中国大学啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 当年第一个被arp防火墙搞死的，不就是你吉么。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道现在改ospf了没，估计不会改……
<happyaron> jieroarchl: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 哈哈
<gfrog> happyaron: lol，那是宿舍楼太大了，接入层又不做vlan导致的
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 新dell电脑，预装windows 7，解决掉
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Development Release: Android-x86 4.4 RC1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456107 Android的x86版，至于兼容性如何，自己装一下就知道了。 http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distri ... androidx86 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2014-03-03 11:28
<gfrog> happyaron: 3000人的宿舍楼，给一个大网段……
<gfrog> happyaron: 要多二有多二
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 表示新电脑驱动是问题啊
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 虚拟机吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不惯那些，
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 中国人不用虚拟机
<happyaron> gfrog: 二比呗。
<happyaron> gfrog: 现在不应该端口隔离+几个人一个vlan么……
<jieroarchl> 宿舍楼有3000人啊。
<jieroarchl> 3000人，共享文件。
<onlylove> 疯了……
<happyaron> 好点的一宿舍一vlan，一般的几个宿舍一个vlan
<jieroarchl> 3000人，1000人互联打魔兽争霸 —— 北京理工。
<jieroarchl> 以前听说的。
<gfrog> happyaron: 因为ip珍贵啊，当时分配的都是global ip，多划几个vlan，一个网段就干进去了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 那还能打dota?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 说的天真!
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
 * gfrog 话说我当年的ip是多少来着……
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 但是网络中心就逗比了。
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 不符合群众需要的领导不行，
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 分了vlan到底能不能一起dota了?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不行了吧?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 浩方是干嘛的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 那就太逗比了. 大家会拆了网络中心的.
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 浩方不是本地啊。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 卡呀!
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 掉线呀!
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 影响我apm 300的发挥呀!
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 本地共享xxx视频怎么办
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol，这就是思路跟不上了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 邮件中文附件下载后，文件名乱码如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456108 邮件附件只要是中文，下载后必定是乱码，但是内文则可以正常显示中文，所以每次 要重命名附件，有解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-03-03 11:33
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 这不是问题
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 在北京之外的高校，我认为不是问题。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 像我吉人才济济，神马东西又喜欢校园内fork，会有内部战网服务器的
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕小气
 * adam8157 想指定为啥澳门自由行只有一年一次但是申请表上有一年两次???
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩, 我们也有内部战网... ...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 这么说，ISP要让所有人在一个广播域？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是小气壕, 小气的壕就是穷
 * adam8157 想知道为啥澳门自由行只有一年一次但是申请表上有一年两次???
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 壕不都应该小气么？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 因为怕你过去赌, 所以刻意去掉了一年两次的申请.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 但是表没有更新 .
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚化六十块钱办了港澳签注
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我吉当年内部bt站相当红火的说
<gfrog> adam8157: 真便宜。我交了250
<happyaron> gfrog: 哪有neu的火啊
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 事实上澳门从来没有过一年两次
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不是东北大学吗?
<gfrog> happyaron: neu那都是后话了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 你算上了办证吧, 我只是签注
<happyaron> 哦
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我办理的时候, 人家跟我说的
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 乖
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我当时也很奇怪, 我就问了
<happyaron> adam8157: ...当当壕
<jieroarchl> adam8157:当妈
<gfrog> zenNamaste: happyaron 当时东大都是来我吉拖片儿的好伐
 * zenNamaste 至今还是震古烁今的六维
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 赌来赌去 - 反正都是数字哈。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: happyaron 当时东北教育网出口2G，我吉流量占去一半
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊? 好吧...
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 2g出口, 真寒酸..
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 出口有什么用？
<gfrog> happyaron: 人多力量大
<onlylove_> 太疯狂
<jieroarchl> 教育网出口，那是什么？
 * adam8157 发现大陆的diet(light) coke都是安赛蜜, 但是台湾的light coke是安斯巴甜
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 二代教育网又有2.5G，不知道现在是多少了
 * jieroarchl 没用过教育网啊。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 乖罗姐
<jieroarchl> happyaron: 我发现我这里大学使用公网，这是算什么？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 双接入的应该是
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋又去台湾旅游了啊
<gfrog> jieroarchl: 因为教育网贵
<gfrog> jieroarchl: 有些学校就没接入
<adam8157> gfrog: happyaron hk最近有什么会可以去么?  freeflying
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。接入服务商是 联通。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 没啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 那是一个东西的两个不同名字吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 马会一周一次啊
<jieroarchl> gfrog:  是么。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是, 两种
<jieroarchl> 穷啊。
<onlylove> 当年我学校是大学城教育网中心节点，教育网速度还不如兄弟院校快
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 四月份广州有会
<adam8157> gfrog: 请给个可以公司报销的
<freeflying> adam8157: linaro connect Asia
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司有人在哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 来不及了时间
<imtxc> adam8157: 又去旅游啊,豪
<gfrog> adam8157: 那我哪知道
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 四月有广交会
<gfrog> adam8157: 四月有北京车展
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> ....你们别闹
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个月在Santa Clara 有open network summit
<gfrog> ad
<adam8157> freeflying: 太gaoji了
<imtxc> adam8157: 直接去两会呗........
<gfrog> adam8157: 下届Openstack summit在US
<piggybox_> freeflying: 可惜俺不搞这个，不然可以去看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿要去ONS？ lol
<imtxc> ^^
<freeflying> gfrog: 不去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: Santa Clara啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 没人出钱我去啊
<happyaron> jieroarchl: 没啥啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 没听说有啥的
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵司这么高大上，咋能没人出钱呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 这周有个神马移动产业大会？
<jieroarchl> 哦。不知道。
<gfrog> adam8157: 在帝都
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 你要去抢展品玩耍？
<happyaron> onlylove: 因为设备的带宽都留给兄弟校了
<happyaron> onlylove: 貌似很多节点校现在还是这样。
<happyaron> onlylove: 而且有钱的学校，现在谁还主力CERNET？
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 阿姨
<onlylove> happyaron: 是啊，我校图书馆就盖到一半没钱停工了，就在大门正对面，标志性建筑……
<freeflying> happyaron: 北外不用current 了啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 当年我校领导因为自己是骨干节点觉得很牛啊，到处宣扬
<onlylove> happyaron: 有段时间没去济南了，等有时间回去看看，看看那图书馆是不是还是水泥架子……
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥？
<happyaron> freeflying: CERNET烂成啥样了，清华的用户接入都已经放弃CERNET主力地位了有木有。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 如何从ubuntu14.04的安装盘中提取声卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456109 各位大神好，请问如何从ubuntu14.04中提取声卡驱动，我的笔记本华硕W7j安装13.10比较稳定，但是没有声音，声卡驱动有点问题。但是14.04可以有声音，不过不够稳定，所以想从ubuntu14.04中提取声
<^k^>  ─> 卡驱动以便安装到13.10上，请教那位大神可以帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 luwming — 2014-03-03 12:01
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何从ubuntu14.04的安装盘中提取声卡驱动来安装到13.10中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456110 各位大神好，请问如何从ubuntu14.04中提取声卡驱动，我的笔记本华硕W7j安装13.10比较稳定，但是没有声音，声卡驱动有点问题。但是14.04可以有声音，不过不够稳定，所以想从
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu14.04中提取声卡驱动以便安装到13.10上，请教那位大神可以帮忙[code][/code] 统计信息: 发表于 由 luwming — 2014-03-03 12:03
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 现在freetuxtv不能用了吗？manager也进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456111 url解析失败说 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuwin7hb — 2014-03-03 12:05
<gfrog> adam8157: 海淘本子转运现在有啥说道嘛？ 会有不给运的公司不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 买啥牌子?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不一定啊，捡便宜
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 有什么需求要海淘更好。
<adam8157> gfrog: 很多都不能用中国卡支付
<jieroarchl> 和我一样要 17寸 + SSD ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 用有USPS和DHL, UPS等通道的就行
<gfrog> adam8157: 一定要这些通道？
<gfrog> adam8157: 这些不是老实儿报关的主儿嘛
 * adam8157 想换个大点的电脑
 * jieroarchl 到现在没买笔记本，就是因为没有啥好的 17寸笔记本。
<adam8157> gfrog: 笔记本肯定会被税啊, 你不要妄想
<adam8157> gfrog: 北京海关还行, 基本都是按4000以下原价 税两百处理
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 报低价，税少点还差不多
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 被睡还有保修 多好
<freeflying> gfrog: 水果商店咋退货
<gfrog> freeflying: app store？
<gfrog> freeflying: 没退过，好像只能打电话
<freeflying> gfrog: yep
<freeflying> crap
<gfrog> freeflying: 水果店买完icloud里就有了啊，所以水果怕买完就退，但是就在系统上装着不卸掉的主儿
<piggybox_> jieroarchl: 17？要这么大？
<eexpress> jieroarchl: 买一个小霸王，接70寸的屏幕，这才是生活态度。
<freeflying> gfrog: Play里可以啊，你退款了就给你删掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 水果好像没这功能呢
<adam8157> eexpress: 赞
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<gfrog> eexpress: 神，长沙这个时候好玩嘛？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿最近还玩儿lxc嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没人理你啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 受挫了……
 * adam8157 你们给莱昂纳多个小金人吧, 我怕他心理变态杀个人什么的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 启动openfection的过程会Segmentation fault http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456113 我的系统是Debian7 wheezy. 使用apt安装后第一次登录没问题, 以后启动过程就会出现Segmentation fault的错误, 不知道是什么情况.. 不知道大家有没有这种情况.. 请问该怎么解决 非常感谢～ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 code_new — 2014-03-03 12:39
<huntxu> adam8157: 看来也悬啊lol
<huntxu> 第六次
<newleaves_> .
<imtxc> freeflying_away: 贵司食堂的饭还不错啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 你去面试啊？
<imtxc> huntxu: just 米系
<imtxc> huntxu: 他家食堂饭比我们厂的更接近人类食物
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥玩儿? 哪个贵司?
<imtxc> adam8157: 18M 啊
<adam8157> imtxc: navie
<adam8157> naive
<huntxu> imtxc: too young
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 怎么了
<adam8157> huntxu: 小李子还没有
<imtxc> yunfan: 看来还是用那种便宜的小路由器当中继的方案比较靠谱
<yunfan> imtxc: 我试过中继阿  老断
<yunfan> 就没成功过阿
<yunfan> 难道是因为中继和原来的路由互相干扰？
<imtxc> 不会吧, 我现在没有多余的路由器测试了
<arch> latex有什么好的公式编辑器吗
<adam8157> arch: lex
<MeaCu1pa> 公式编辑器？latex还需要那玩意儿？
<lainme> arch: http://www.codecogs.com/latex/eqneditor.php
<^k^> lainme: ⇪ Online LaTeX Equation Editor - create, integrate and download
<adam8157> arch: lyx 写错了
<adam8157> lainme: 拜专业囡囡
<arch> MeaCu1pa, 都是自己手工写吗……
<gfrog> billyway: ping.
<gfrog> adam8157: 走啊，瓷饭
<billyway> gfrog, pong
<adam8157> huntxu: 马修·麦康纳（Matthew McConaughey）-《达拉斯买家俱乐部》Dallas Buyers Club
<adam8157> gfrog: 过来叫人呗
<piggybox_> 小李估计到老拿个终身成就奖。。。
<gfrog> billyway: 还记得sga怎么用不？ 我都忘干净了。
<billyway> gfrog, =
<gfrog> billyway: 是关-display还是关-vga来着……
<billyway> gfrog,     -chardev socket,id=seabioslog_id_20140303-112029-VErBpdOa,path=/tmp/seabios-20140303-112029-VErBpdOa,server,nowait \
<billyway>     -device isa-debugcon,chardev=seabioslog_id_20140303-112029-VErBpdOa,iobase=0x402 \
<billyway> gfrog, ?
<gfrog> billyway: 这是debugcon……
<gfrog> billyway: 我问的是sga，text mode display那个
<billyway> gfrog, oo, 那我忘了...
<adam8157> piggybox_: 人道主义精神奖
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows 7 \ubuntu装双系统出现问题，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456114 本人第一次装ubuntu系统，出现问题，用U盘装的，然后用easybcd 添加启动项的，不过启动后出现命令行，如下： GRUB4DOS 0.4.5b 2011-11-27 Mem:630K/511M/6M, End:355600 [minial 1 BASH-like line editing is supported. For
<^k^>  ─> the first word,TAB completions of a device/filename] grub> 不知道什么原因，求高手来救！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TS19901103 — 2014-03-03 12:52
<gfrog> billyway: vnc怎么关来着？
<billyway> gfrog,  -no-graphic
<billyway> gfrog,  qemu-kvm -device sga
<gfrog> billyway: 好像是这样…… 不过bios信息还是没输出到stdio来
<gfrog> billyway: 我擦，当年这case是我写的，忘干净了 T_T
<yunfan> sga是什么设备
<adam8157> gfrog: 来啊 我们准备去吃饭了
<gfrog> adam8157: bye
<billyway> gfrog, 不是到stdio,你要 看serial
<adam8157> gfrog: ? 你是不是还在家呢
<billyway> 除非你的serial就是到stdio的.
<gfrog> billyway: 纳尼？！
<gfrog> billyway: 我擦，我试试
<gfrog> billyway: OMG，你是对的！！
<billyway> gfrog, so ga
<jieroarchl> piggybox_: 15的比较小了。
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 现在我用 15寸 4:3 的屏幕感觉小啊。
<onlylove> http://digi.163.com/13/0302/06/8OULOIB400163HE9.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 劲爆：希捷7200转笔记本硬盘今年将停产_网易数码
<onlylove> 去年的新闻
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 7200转硬盘挺快的啊。不过现在5400转都能达到110MB/s的速度了
<onlylove> 也就是说，我就剩下日立可以买了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 以前我给 happyaron的那个也只有最高 95MB/s的传输速度 。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 技术进步啊。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 随机不行，突发没用
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 连续传输哈。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我要随机的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 那个时代，硬盘的平均速度不过 50MB/s左右
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不知道怎么测随机的。随机这也太广泛了
<onlylove> http://memory.zol.com.cn/235/2359518_all.html#p2359518
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 突破百兆 日立7200转750GB本盘首测_日立硬盘_内存硬盘评测-中关村在线
<piggybox_> jieroarchl: 我现在嫌15的太重，13的居家旅行上班开会都非常方便
<onlylove> 11年的消息
<onlylove> piggybox_: ultra
<jieroarchl> piggybox_: 我不怕重量的说，也就多1公斤。
<onlylove> 京东的硬盘卖的好贵
<piggybox_> jieroarchl: 以前我用15的时候，那些用17的也说“就多一公斤，是男人怕什么重”。。。
<jieroarchl> piggybox_: 哦。我当时包重8公斤，2本教科书一个包一台电脑
<onlylove> piggybox_: 17比15重那么多？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 算算面积
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 17寸在那时候平均重量3.6kg
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我觉得需要考虑厚度，比方alienware
<piggybox_> jieroarchl: 我已经n年没carry过实体书了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。厚度对我这个坐高特别高的人来说，越厚越好。
<jieroarchl> piggybox_: 我也说的是当时，现在也不带
<jieroarchl> 3kg + 1.5kg + 1.5kg + 1.5kg + 杂乱的
<piggybox_> jieroarchl: 买个本子架子，视角才能正常（屏幕水平对着眼睛），不伤颈椎
<jieroarchl> piggybox_: 哦。那三角架子哦。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://memory.it168.com/a2012/0529/1353/000001353719_all.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 7mm纤薄笔记本硬盘 日立Z7K500-500评测-IT168 内存硬盘专区
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 看这个，突发200多
<onlylove> 现在就我一个带实体书的了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 用intel的新ssd吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我那个是 7k320
<jieroarchl> 哈哈
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 买 ssd 吧。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那你的是7200转的，你刚和我说5400
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 容量太小
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我说的是 7200转，我说的 5400转是 我姥爷的希捷 USB 3.0移动硬盘，持续传输速率 110MB/s
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 【求助】14.04 mysql-workbench装不上。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456115 mysql-workbench 用软件中心装无法解决依赖 mysql-workbench: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) 但是将要安装 1:4.9-20140222-0ubuntu1 Depends: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 1:2.24.0) 但是将要安装 1:2.24.4-1ubuntu1 Depends: libpcrecpp0 (>= 7.7) 但
<^k^>  ─> 是将要安装 1:8.31-2ubuntu2 Depends: python:any (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2) 但是它是虚拟软件包 Depends: mysql-workbench-data (= 6.0.8+dfsg-2) 但是将要安装 6.0.8+dfsg-2 …
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 110那不是usb3的速度么
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 就是啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 但是这个速度也比很多笔记本硬盘快了。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。我说的是实际，不是理论速度。
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 胖叔, body pump, 有没有对应练掉肚子上的肥肉的动作?
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 不知，问你的教练
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 好吧...
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 你凭什么认为脂肪消耗的位置和肌肉锻炼的位置有关？
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 我看不出其中联系
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 恩, 好吧
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 不过，有可能生物为了应对一些运动模式改变脂肪堆积的位置，也说不定...比如肚子一直妨碍你一种运动，然后就会有机制改变体态
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 但是那得要多少代以后....你这辈子....
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 那就不必了... ... ...
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 现在开始杂交
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 太远大...
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 抽脂吧，直接，高效
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 不要吧...
<MeaCu1pa> 减少脂肪细胞数量，没有比这个更直接的了
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 还是练习跑步和耐力吧
<MeaCu1pa> :-D
<yunfan> 指不定哪天你就碰到昆明那种事  需要逃命阿
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 学几句维吾尔语吧，技多不压身
<piggybox_> yunfan: ＋1
<yunfan> 生存狂贴吧一致认为要立刻跑路
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 这种事，主要是怕家人，自己不怕
<yunfan> 另外带点生石灰备用比较好 可以过安检
<yunfan> 碰到近距离的 撒人眼睛
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: +1
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 多带点石灰吸潮剂
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 所以你要练负重跑步 必要时候扛着老婆孩子跑
<MeaCu1pa> 也可以考虑生皮衣服
<zenNamaste> 维吾尔语是不是阿拉伯语?
<MeaCu1pa> 比较重，但是算是皮甲
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 不是
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 应该是借用类波斯文字的地方语言
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 这次人家用捅的 而且招呼脖子  贴吧里有人买昉刺服都没用
<zenNamaste> 词汇中除有突厥语族诸语言的共同词外，还有相当数量的阿拉伯语和波斯语的借词，现在使用阿拉伯字母的维吾尔文
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 阿拉伯语是生造的，为了唱诵古兰经的，不是自然语言
<zenNamaste> 好乱..
<yunfan> 不过你可以弄个钢铁侠那套来
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 哦.
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 砍刀啊哥哥，砍刀
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 砍刀不可能捅的
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 单刃剑没有穿刺能力
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 有补刀
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 朴刀就是汉族双手砍刀
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 回去补习水浒...
<MeaCu1pa> 捅的话，这次不会就死这么点
<yunfan> 我有个四川的朋友 之前还买过唐刀  额 老大一把 跟关刀差不多
<MeaCu1pa> 匕首比砍刀厉害多了
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 那就是朴刀，挑担子，打狼用
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 马来刀那种反过来弯的厉害
<yunfan> 随便跺脑袋
<imtxc> 原来还有 git-svn 这种好东西
<MeaCu1pa> 新疆砍刀也算曲刃了，还是很厉害的，不是hk古惑仔那种
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: git教徒有git-.*
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: git is the light of the universe
<imtxc> ^^
<palomino|working> lol MeaCu1pa
<MeaCu1pa> 他们就是妄图用git一统宇宙，和哈密瓜一个逻辑
 * adam8157 会说两句维语
<palomino|working> 阿拉胡阿克巴！
<yunfan> 我看以后随身带个反曲狩猎弹弓吧
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 装弹太慢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你现在多少斤了李老板
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 还是手指虎吧
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不鸡到啊, 没yao
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 或者有什么可以入白刃的，比如链条
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 额 指虎碰到砍刀直接把你手给卸了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 有腹肌有胸肌 赘肉不多, 我还满意
<imtxc> palomino|working, adam8157 还是不会说的好, 万一说出来前面的没砍, 被后面的人摁倒了..
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 恩...
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 贴吧里有推荐战术腰带的
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 昨天又是2km 蛙泳
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 还是石灰好
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ... 我的肚子...
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 腰带口很重  可以立刻解开
<yunfan> 论人用
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 其实这种事，可见全民武装不是坏事
<yunfan> 另外x宝上有腰带刀
<adam8157> imtxc: 一句维语"我爱你" 一句维语"f**k you" 想学么?
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 要是汉人好人也有武装...
 * adam8157 认识好几个维族人
<yunfan> 立刻解开有个小刀  论人时候战斗力还行 就怕别人一挥手 把你腰带给弄断
<palomino|working> 我觉得全民武装后首先自灭一半.. MeaCu1pa
<MeaCu1pa> palomino|working: ... lol
<yunfan> palomino|working: 都是欺软怕硬的  如果那些人真有胆 煤气惯也能灭人 为何他们不去呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 这是为计划生育做贡献啊
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 咳咳
<palomino|working> 只能欺负好欺负的啊。。 yunfan
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ OK。 不说， 我去上班，
<yunfan> 大家都有枪是比较好的 当然需要配套的东西了 比如制度也要跟上 要不然有人对政府不满 弄个机关枪扫人群 你等于是白送死
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: momo
<yunfan> 帮政府买单
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 机关枪...美国人也没啊
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 鄙视大肚子的男人
<palomino|working> 平时楼上楼下有矛盾的邻居必然先火拼起来.. yunfan
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你这么讨厌hamo???
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 想搞还是搞得到的 在持枪合法的前提下
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 夫妻吵架必有一死
<palomino|working> 然后是亲戚、同事、老板...
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 今天持枪不合法的前提下 ak还是买得到 你可以想象
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 我觉得半自动武器/手枪 的优势大于 手枪>砍刀
<yunfan> palomino|working: 我觉得未必就有那么多吵架了
<palomino|working> 对，直接开枪了
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 不是常年校准的手枪，我怀疑有多少战斗力...
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 手枪主要用来自杀了
<yunfan> 另外冲动的人都吵架死了（一个人被另一个人打死  另一个人被判刑弄死) 其余的就都是理性的人了
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 不过万一中了，还是很厉害
<palomino|working> 枪法如神，打哪指哪
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 中了是厉害... 但是得看对面是不是先扫了你了
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 废话...半自动武器就算是美国，普通警察也是不敢碰的，要上SWAT
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 关键是枪这种东西有威慑力  可以不用贴近战斗
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 对于需要用枪才能解决的战斗, 我觉得很多平民都不能完整的等待瞄准 + 射击 就乱开了
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 枪的关键是不用body building, 对WASP比较公平...
<MeaCu1pa> 没有枪，估计北美已经是老黑的天下....北斗神拳的世界
<yunfan> 政府老担心民众有了枪会推翻他 这是扯淡  美国也老拿这个说事  实际上人家上个装甲车 谁怕你阿
<MeaCu1pa> 北美要是没有枪，应该已经是北斗神拳的设定了
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 对，那都是中国人乱扯
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: FBI, SWAT, 灭你持枪百姓没商量
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 求hd copy
<piggybox_> MeaCu1pa: 北斗神拳。。。哈哈
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 对  我看过有讲美国人支持枪支的广告 有个老太太就是说 即使是自己 也可以对付坏人 with the help of guns
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我没收到呢...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 等我收到, 第一时间给你.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我还不着急报销呢
<adam8157> zenNamaste: momo
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 所以应为中国人没有普遍持枪，就显得比较彪悍，比较喜欢吵架
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 然后吵架不计入犯罪率
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 我刚才还说了 要制度跟上 美国那些警察 你要对他挥枪  恐怕得被击毙的  在中国 对警察挥刀  强势的抓你进去打一顿 搞不好还被媒体批评 领导骂
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 美国警察？ 你要是不听话举手，他们立即胡椒你了
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 因为贵国没有什么好的机制解决冲突
<imtxc> yunfan: 别说挥枪, 不举手都毙
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 面对警察，要反应迅速，否则很容易胡椒，电击，吃枪
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以说制度建设又不是光针对政府  限制政府 对民众也是有限制的
<yunfan> 对了 听说泰瑟枪是不受管制的
<yunfan> 美国好多人喜欢用那个
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 然后大声朗读抗拒从严,回家过年对吧 lol
<yunfan> 我以为还蛮担心江南没有重工业的 后来想到那么多造机床零件的厂 也就放心了不少
<MeaCu1pa> 中国的重工业我还担心已经被日韩搞死了...
<yunfan> 浙江许多搞这些的阿
<yunfan> 而且还是分散
<yunfan> 不过貌似上游都靠宝刚供应材料
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 中国的重工业……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 北京空气求放过
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 重工业直接就是你的国防响应速度
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 没有重工业一切面谈
<MeaCu1pa>  * 免谈
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 顺便问下，柳州是南方的吧？我记得有叉车？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 广西
<MeaCu1pa> 中国的重工业今年有恢复之势
<imtxc> 徐州也是啊
<yunfan> 我倒不是考虑国防 而是将来割据情况下如何自保
<MeaCu1pa> 这几年貌似没哟被日韩弄得太多
<yunfan> 虽然江南到处有大港口 可以靠美日救援
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 带路啊，开门啊，中华民国啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实杭州也有叉车
<yunfan> 但是自己有点基础会比较好  至少抗过第一波
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正以前经常在工地看到徐工柳工什么的
<yunfan> 你要自己没有战斗力 谁会救一个立刻要死的人呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 太集中的 很容易被人一下子端掉
<onlylove> imtxc: 三一，中联不是在打架么
<yunfan> 我很欣赏浙江这种分散成好多家的
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 三个月不交没问题
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  13:59 
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你说啥？？
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 你社保的问题啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你办了那个九蜂巢没?
<freeflying> adam8157, 办了, 你的老相好已经不在了
<adam8157> freeflying: 谢谢推荐费
<adam8157> freeflying: 办了几个人的
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你够跳跃的
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我有房子了，全商贷，只是每年冲一次公积金而已
<freeflying> adam8157, 一个人啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 养老金应该问题也不大，天知道以后如何，我也可以找单位补缴
<adam8157> freeflying: 好. 上午去海淀办港澳签注了, 还给免费ems邮寄哦
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<freeflying> happyaron, 贵司啥时候有靠谱点的输入法啊
<onlylove> imtxc: http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0303/140602_ZXa8_109408_thumb.jpg
<happyaron> freeflying: 早呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<onlylove> imtxc: http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0303/140602_ZXa8_109408.jpg
<gfrog> freeflying: 我正跟我老板坐一起呢。
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<imtxc> onlylove: 我说了,你说这句话会被后面的人摁倒
<freeflying> gfrog, 你老板还没走啊
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 还得待几天。
<freeflying> gfrog, 爽啊, 又可以胡吃海喝了
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛儿，去欧美汇。
<adam8157> freeflying: macau好玩么?
<freeflying> adam8157, 屌丝开会啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 那有时间出去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿去赌场木有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我老板竟然自备欧美汇饭卡。
<gfrog> adam8157: ^ 给你看看屌丝组的生活……
<freeflying> gfrog, 楼下就有赌场啊, 没钱进去
<adam8157> gfrog: 卧槽?
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么萌?
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 听说你们厂招实习生 $7.5万
<gfrog> adam8157: 必须的
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 哪里啊，我不知道
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 我想去实习
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且……
<adam8157> onlylove: 我想去实习
<gfrog> adam8157: 卡上没钱！
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 就算有，也没我事情了
<freeflying> gfrog, iOS为了省电, 很多程序不给后台更新
<adam8157> gfrog: "呵呵"
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，过一会就被kill了。
<freeflying> gfrog, android也应该这么干
<onlylove> adam8157: 你先找饭团把职位找出来
<gfrog> freeflying: 安卓渣还差得远呢。
<adam8157> freeflying: 安卓可以限制后台程序个数
<gfrog> freeflying: 我就看中这点才做坚定的水果党
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个太粗糙了。
<maplebeats_> 水果这个做得确实不错
<freeflying> adam8157, android的权限管理太垃圾了
<onlylove> 省得那些乱七八糟的后台推送
<gfrog> adam8157: 水果可以申请一点点后台权限，让程序切到后台之后不会被马上杀掉
<freeflying> adam8157, 比如不能设定那些程序能发提示
<happyaron> gfrog: 600秒
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯
<imtxc> onlylove: 我想去实习
<happyaron> freeflying: 反正我也是坚定的水果手机用户了。
<maplebeats> onlylove: http://www.ithome.com/html/it/74971.htm
<^k^> maplebeats: ⇪ 最土豪的科技公司：实习生年薪超50万 - 实习生薪水,实习生,科技公司 - IT之家
<adam8157> gfrog: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/107469
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ apple 苹果 iPhone 5S 无锁版 土豪金/银色 $579_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们都是壕啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 裸机不要。买就买合约机啊。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我也想去你司实习……
<gfrog> adam8157: 话费省下不少的
<adam8157> gfrog: lte-tdd
<gfrog> happyaron: 去嘛，你还在校不是，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 对啊，我真想去啊。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<gfrog> adam8157: 国外频段和我朝不一样你知道伐？
<happyaron> gfrog: 那可是将近$7k啊
<gfrog> happyaron: gogogo
<happyaron> adam8157: 只能买港行，不能买美帝的，否则要悲剧啦。
<adam8157> onlylove: 我也想去
<yunfan> android只需要开放framework实现就可以了 自然会有第三方软件来搞实现的
<gfrog> happyaron: 顺便球包养……
<happyaron> adam8157: 港行最佳选择，比合约划算
<imtxc> gfrog: 合约机器的坑也好像挺大的啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 找你老婆包
<piggybox_> 那些实习不是top10的名校就别想了
<yunfan> 我设想的就是hook掉各种数据获取的api 统统弄成假的返回
<gfrog> happyaron: 她又没钱。我得找土壕如你的包啊。
<yunfan> 比如取mac每次都给你随机的
<gfrog> imtxc: 至少话费能省一笔
<happyaron> imtxc: 联通合约机不能用移动4G，移动合约不能用联通wcdma，貌似是这样。。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 已经有这种应用了
<happyaron> gfrog: 我喜欢女的。。。
<freeflying> happyaron, 还是合约划算的
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 给我有个稳定的2G网络我就满足了
<happyaron> freeflying: 每个月消费不了那么多话费。
<yunfan> adam8157: 那个不通用 你说的是xda那个吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 联通可以用移动好伐
<gfrog> happyaron: 有个表来着
<freeflying> happyaron, 5999 16G的, 送两年186的话费套餐
<happyaron> imtxc: 果断去买iphone4s
<adam8157> yunfan: 忘了
<gfrog> happyaron: 电信最杯具
<happyaron> gfrog: 不能啦，最近运营商锁升级了。
<yunfan> 还有取通信录让他取到假的
<imtxc> freeflying: 5999? 这是哪家
<gfrog> happyaron: 我擦，妈蛋
<freeflying> imtxc, 联通
<yunfan> 取摄像头都弄个相册糊弄他
<happyaron> freeflying: 但我只能用96的套餐那么点
 * gfrog 今早滴滴打车微信支付失败，妈蛋
<freeflying> happyaron, 5999-96*12
 * gfrog 木有薅到羊毛
<freeflying> 24
<imtxc> freeflying: 我去看看, 在官网没看见这么个套餐啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 5999-96*24
<imtxc> gfrog: 被反薅了吧...
<happyaron> freeflying: 给移动卡用的啊。
<freeflying> imtxc, 去营业厅才有
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯
<yunfan> adam8157: 今天看到日经产业说 高通弄了个LTE direct
<happyaron> freeflying: 只支持2G的话还用神马呢，
<freeflying> happyaron, 联通
<yunfan> 可以让LTE终端互相直接通信
<gfrog> imtxc 爪机商城可以找到这个套餐
<yunfan> 范围好像很大
<happyaron> freeflying: 联通只接打电话。
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying  我去看看
<freeflying> happyaron, 186套餐是500M流量
<freeflying> 不对是700M
<happyaron> freeflying: 用不了那么多流量。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，不是吧，186不是720M么？
<palomino|working> 500M弹指一挥间
<freeflying> gfrog, 700
<gfrog> happyaron: 我月月800M不够用。
<yunfan> freeflying: 我仔细看了下 发现联通c套餐更化得来
<imtxc> freeflying, gfrog 两年里面还得自己交 96/月吧
<freeflying> palomino|working, 乃是奢靡马
<happyaron> freeflying gfrog 移动4G效果真心不错
<palomino|working> 真事儿啊 freeflying
<yunfan> 前提是你不怎么发短信和打电话
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<freeflying> imtxc, 不用交
<palomino|working> 我这还只是每天上下班地铁上看看网页而已 freeflying
<happyaron> freeflying gfrog 虽然覆盖比联通3g还有差距，但真心快。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 小心房子。 lol
<palomino|working> 做得好！大快人心 freeflying
<happyaron> gfrog: 没房子～
<gfrog> happyaron: 小心肾
<roylez> freeflying: 你为了一破马
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<freeflying> happyaron, 就那么点流量, 你要那么快有啥用
<roylez> freeflying: 你跟他有啥奸情
<yunfan> roylez: 是不是想说  以前陪人家看月亮的时候 ...
<palomino|working> excellent freeflying
<happyaron> freeflying: kickban
<palomino|working> 喜大普奔 :D
<yunfan> +b 我想看看他ip
 * roylez 不幸言中
<freeflying> happyaron, ban他就进不来了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西你被k了呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 用的啊, 每月返还 104 嘛
 * roylez Odio caballo
<yunfan> imtxc: 你也用上4G了？
<freeflying> imtxc, 这个不用再交话费, 只要你不超过186套餐
<imtxc> yunfan: 没, 还在观望
<freeflying> imtxc, 网上不一定有
<yunfan> imtxc: 我那天换了小卡以后 直接就可以用联通的h+了
<yunfan> 本来还以为这机器没4G支持
<freeflying> gfrog, 我就等iphone6了
<gfrog> freeflying: 同
<roylez> yunfan: 什么机器？
<freeflying> gfrog, 正好合约快到期
<yunfan> roylez: note2
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道上半年会不会发新机器
<imtxc> freeflying: 哪个营业厅有这个合约?
<yunfan> 不过我看联通那个note3挺不错的
<yunfan> 要入的可以考虑下
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说apple tv和mac mini要换代了
<roylez> yunfan: 你的流量套餐什么样的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛时候可以薅meizu啊？
<yunfan> roylez: a套餐 66快300m
<roylez> yunfan: 我对4G都没有兴趣呢。除非用t-mobile的无限套餐
<yunfan> roylez: 那个速度很不错
<roylez> yunfan: 我用的武汉的随意打，3G，26 330M
<imtxc> yunfan: 你那手机不算旧吧
<roylez> yunfan: 300M
<yunfan> 我反正只是刷微薄 + 走ssh
<yunfan> imtxc: 我那个是前年过年我父母送我的 也不新把
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron imtxc adam8157 win phone真心没法用，没gmail，没calendar，没google auth，啥都没！！
<yunfan> roylez: 武汉本地的 还是你从袋鼠国带回来的
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 想要uphone试试啊！！ cc adam8157
<happyaron> gfrog: 没有
<yunfan> 4G搞得流量这么少 速度这么快 简直就是个女的在你面前宽衣解带 卖弄风骚 然后不让你碰
<gfrog> happyaron: 那来个sogou试试。
<imtxc> gfrog: win phone 你当然要用 outlook  lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 目前没
<roylez> yunfan: 武汉本地的。全国流量只有100M，漫游打电话贵
<gfrog> imtxc: 确实，live mail + skydrive
<gfrog> imtxc: 还有hotmail calendar
<yunfan> roylez: 流量他妈还漫游
<MeaCu1pa> 尼玛我的车天窗关不掉了
<MeaCu1pa> 景湾下雨不
<roylez> yunfan: 恩
<yunfan> 那我就不知道我这个套餐300m流量是本地还是漫游了
<yunfan> 要是是本地 我就惨了 我的本地在帝都
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 咋会呢…… 乃神标护体，普通的雨点近不得身的
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是给老人用的嘛, 不用那些功能
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 拿块板糊上啊，好在你现在不上班
<roylez> yunfan: 66的这种是全国的
<yunfan> roylez: 浙江移动用多了 总感觉联通很黑
 * imtxc 为了 LED 灯继续坚持黑莓...
<gfrog> imtxc: 给老人用确实不错，能调字体，跟盘子那么大
<imtxc> .....
<yunfan> 我的移动的 20快一个月 300m
 * MeaCu1pa 为了键盘手感继续黑莓
<roylez> yunfan: 你跟浙江联通比比看啊，别跟帝都价比
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 一个学生动了下网线，结果显示器无显示了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456117 网络掉线了自己去接机箱后面的网线，等我再看时满屏横纹， 关掉再开无显示了，接到另一个显示器上也不显示，插拔线有提示 主机灯亮，自检也过没提示，集成显卡 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-03-03 14:31
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 别的没有led灯?
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我不是vmware的formal啊 intern的工资用美元算都比我用软妹币算多 cc adam8157 happyaron
<yunfan> 黑莓为何不出个键盘给大家配android用呢
<yunfan> roylez: 还是浙江移动好
<yunfan> 我漫游了6年 月费是18
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好像有的华为手机也有,但是跟黑莓这个比起来差多了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 自己写程序, 抠出屏幕左下角100个像素点来模拟led.
<yunfan> 前不久才升级了下 升到20多
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: imtxc 球推荐黑莓电池卖家
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有未读短信, 左下角就闪.
<imtxc> gfrog: 黑莓电池一定要买20块钱一节的那个
<yunfan> 难道你手机没有闪灯？
<gfrog> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> gfrog: 淘宝店铺 东通通讯
<gfrog> imtxc: 我去看看
<imtxc> gfrog: 真心的, 千万不能买贵的
<zenNamaste> +1
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 我是上海本地有家专做黑莓的，坏了直接找他们
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://jandan.net/2014/03/03/quora-sport-lying.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Quora精选:体育史上最大造假事件
<imtxc> 北京也就小c和东通家靠谱点儿
<gfrog> imtxc: 好吧
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪的哪个型号啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 帮我问问电池坏了咋办
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 在听dt131
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 真不错.
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 不是电池坏了…… 是开不开机，电池充不进去电
<onlylove> http://www.ithome.com/html/it/74827.htm
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 我怀疑是电池挂了
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 大B小b混着用，中移动4G被指涉嫌虚假宣传 - 中国移动,4G,TDLTE,比特和字节 - IT之家
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 对
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 常见的问题
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 好吧
<yunfan> 小b冒充大B 虚了8倍呢
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 砖头
<imtxc> gfrog: 插上电会显示一个电池,上面打个叉对吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 屏幕没显示。就亮红灯，然后一分钟就灭了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 5s?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 什么?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 用的电脑
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 笔记本.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: o
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 考虑到200rmb的售价. 简直就是超值.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有点儿闷...
<zenNamaste> mu
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 依赖calendar的壕
<imtxc> gfrog: 啥型号啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 你说那家没有9800的电池……
<gfrog> adam8157: 必须啊，天天开会
<imtxc> gfrog: 额
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<imtxc> gfrog: 你的是9800 么
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线，你才是真壕
<gfrog> imtxc: .
 * adam8157 什么时候能成为依赖calendar的大大?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没几个会
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是吹着水就赚了钱了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷死了 真心的
<gfrog> adam8157: 骗鬼
<adam8157> gfrog: 真的
<gfrog> adam8157: 骗鬼
 * maplebeats 有没有程序可以自动接电话之后按1的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 骗鬼
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 真的
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 所以让你去要copy呢
 * adam8157 求bonus
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 买了131?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 听了好几年了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 有没有可能是屏幕排线坏了? 只是屏幕没显示而已
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 反正我不会进dt的坑了再
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 因为我已经入了 hd 的坑....
<yunfan> imtxc: 给哥推荐个htpc 能办公用的 想送父母
<palomino|working> giga brix?
<yunfan> brix好贵 其他的都不错
<yunfan> 我自己都需要咬牙买
<yunfan> 倒不是不能给父母买 只是我父母就是开office + 看电影
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 13.1 网卡切换之后的路由设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456118 问题：机器有3G拨号网卡和网线网卡两个，平常用3G拨号上网 如何设置路由表实现3G掉线之后，自动切换到使用以太网上网呢 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 sixwww — 2014-03-03 14:54
<imtxc> htpc 好高端,没了解过啊
 * imtxc 马蛋,公司晚上加班没晚饭了
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<happyaron> imtxc: 你在哪个厂？
<adam8157> yunfan: chiphell
<freeflying> adam8157: 你都chiphell还穷啊
<adam8157> freeflying: chiphell上看得东西一个也没买过
<palomino|working> 额.. yunfan
<zenNamaste> chh从来没去过.
<palomino|working> 主要是因为它小 yunfan
<palomino|working> 自己攒一个也行，买个小机箱
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿你也在饼都？
<palomino|working> 饼都- -
<palomino|working> 啥时候天津卫有这个称号了。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕你都不屑得买得吧
<gfrog> palomino|working: 疼叫兽自称的
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying palomino|working 拜壕大大们
<palomino|working> .... gfrog
<gfrog> adam8157: yeah，你被摘帽子了，lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 毛线
<palomino|working> 我比他二位低数个数量级 gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球显示器
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> palomino|working: 球二手显示器
<palomino|working> 无。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 他自己还能加啦
 * gfrog 纳尼……
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧……
<imtxc> happyaron: 屌丝小作坊
<adam8157> gfrog: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: 对了，我隔壁房子在出租。
<gfrog> adam8157: 带一个20平+的露台
<adam8157> gfrog: 卧槽?
<adam8157> gfrog: 好多钱? 好远?
<imtxc> 卧槽
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过是朝北的
<imtxc> 20+
<gfrog> imtxc: adam8157 别想太多，露台比屋子大
<adam8157> imtxc: 比我房间都大, 看看gfrog多壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 我隔壁是小屋子啊
<zenNamaste> 露台比我的房间大多了
<adam8157> gfrog: 好多钱? 好远?
<gfrog> adam8157: 10+km吧，门口有466到村里。
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计1.9K上下？
<zenNamaste> 比我家近多了
<adam8157> 还是科源科育黄庄好啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 有期权的壕
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛儿期权
<imtxc> gfrog: 你隔壁的小屋子都有20+的露台
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃的大屋子有用泳池吧 ^_^
<gfrog> imtxc: 但是我那屋没有啊，我租的最便宜的
<freeflying> zenNamaste: Android手机大多有呼吸灯啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是呀.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 费电的玩艺
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不如没有.
<freeflying> 那他还要毛的led啊
<imtxc> freeflying:  led 又不费电
<freeflying> adam8157: 酒店游泳池24小时开发
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 口胡!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 特别特别费电!
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我用第一个手机的时候就知道了!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我没发现啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: moto e680g
<freeflying> adam8157: 可惜我不会游啊
 * zenNamaste 话说还是mandriva做的系统.
<freeflying> adam8157: 你拿我房卡去游吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 求macau机票
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 乃还知道mandriva啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我上班的地方手机信号太差, 黑莓的 led 能让我知道我的手机是不是又无法接通了..
<onlylove> freeflying: 呼吸灯是啥，那个一闪一闪的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，你有木有试过sony的视频眼镜？
<onlylove> freeflying: 我机器上没
<gfrog> freeflying: 是应该这么叫吧……
<freeflying> adam8157: 你不正好要来港澳吗
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好吧...
<freeflying> gfrog: No
<freeflying> onlylove: Yep
<imtxc> onlylove: 既然是呼吸灯,当然不是闪的
<imtxc> onlylove: 渐亮渐暗的
<freeflying> adam8157: You may come right now, and stay with me, save you some money
<freeflying> 平板上irc还是不灵啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 网站上说呢, 上周五已经开始发我们那一天的包裹了, 最晚今晚也发了
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说灰的时候看电影绝赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说飞的时候看电影绝赞
<adam8157> freeflying: 月底才能拿到签注
<adam8157> gfrog: 座椅上的小破屏幕 没意思
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 目基
<freeflying> gfrog: 肯定不是我屌丝能买起得啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 果然好贵 http://www.amazon.cn/Sony-%E7%B4%A2%E5%B0%BCHMZ-T1%E5%A4%B4%E6%88%B4%E5%BC%8F3D%E5%BD%B1%E9%99%A2-%E6%9E%81%E8%87%B4%E5%BD%B1%E9%9F%B3%E4%BD%93%E9%AA%8C/dp/B00AH97XTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393832477&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+%E5%A4%B4%E6%88%B4%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA%E5%99%A8
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Sony 索尼HMZ-T1头戴式3D影院 极致影音体验-Sony 索尼-报价 价格 图片 价格:￥ 4,999.00
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> t3都出了吧
<palomino|working> 之前我想买这个来着
<palomino|working> 托人去日本，结果到处都没货
<adam8157> palomino|working: 真.土壕
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞!!
<palomino|working> 你们知道没有女朋友能省下多少钱么。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 看你人品了
<imtxc> adam8157: 没事儿, 电子表大多数不会税
<imtxc> 完税价格是 200 嘛
<imtxc> 按完税价格是 40 元, 免征的
<imtxc> palomino|working: 没女朋友能省钱?
<imtxc> palomino|working: 可能么
 * adam8157 没觉得能省钱 555
<palomino|working> 省大发了。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 例子
<palomino|working> 每年一个iphone/ipad/imac都省了。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 壕大大
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 再算上买衣服/鞋/包/化妆品...
 * gfrog 赶快球 palomino|working 包养吧，每年一个 iphone/ipad/imac呢
<palomino|working> .........
<imtxc> palomino|working: 没女有朋友省钱的前提是不需要女朋友
<palomino|working> 嗯
<zenNamaste> 擦, 我的thinkpad已经严重漏电了!
<palomino|working> 要是老去东莞花的更多
<zenNamaste> 每天电我很多次
<palomino|working> ...
<piggybox_> 前提是也没有男朋友。。。
<palomino|working> 还不赶紧换啊
<palomino|working> LOL piggybox_
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 把指纹识别器关了
<adam8157> palomino|working: 球
<palomino|working> 欢喜鼓舞～
<palomino|working> 公司直饮机的前列腺修好楼
<sjd_zeus> thinkpad笨了
<palomino|working> 粗大的水柱终于回来了
<sjd_zeus> 还是喜欢x1 c
<palomino|working> 想要lavie z
<palomino|working> 买彩票筹集资金去。。
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 我这里有4台new x1 carbon
<^k^> 新 Mint • LMDE201303出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456120 http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2014-03-03 15:50
<palomino|working> 土豪，我们做朋友吧 adam8157
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 豪
<yunfan> adam8157: chiphell就没廉价货
<zenNamaste> adam8157: how?
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 交个朋友吧
<adam8157> zenNamaste: bios
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我怀疑是底座的问题.
<yunfan> 倒是图拉丁吧一天到晚都是几百快的装机
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好的
<yunfan> 不过看起来太次
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这货真垃圾..
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 就是指纹识别器电手 不是么? 还有啥电手?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: vga接口电手
<zenNamaste> adam8157: usb接口点手
<adam8157> zenNamaste: "呵呵"
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 别的目前还不知道
<yunfan> adam8157: 等哥发工资了 还要麻烦你帮哥转个 brix ii
<adam8157> yunfan: 现在就可以转啊, 到手你也有钱了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: usb刚才是普通静电而已, vga每次都是一抹就觉得很麻.
<gfrog> palomino|working: 以前在帽帽，饮水机里有小强……
<gfrog> billyway: sga真是神器啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 等发到手再说  你知道我不喜欢信用卡那套消费概念的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你赶上换屈臣氏的水了不？
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<adam8157> yunfan: as you wish
<gfrog> adam8157: 在那之前的饮水机，小强各种爬。
<adam8157> gfrog: 之前我也喝过....
<adam8157> gfrog: 卧槽
<palomino|working> ..........
 * adam8157 怪不得好喝
<palomino|working> 共饮长江水
<gfrog> adam8157: wow，cmft
<sjd_zeus> linux的电源管理还是渣呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 有没有甜味？ 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 鸡肉味儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 噶嘣脆不？
<yunfan> htpc用apu好 还是 i3好？
<adam8157> gfrog: 泡软了
<yunfan> 我想弄个fanless的
<gfrog> adam8157: yoo
<palomino|working> 这俩想fanless都有难度啊
<yunfan> i3看许多人都说可以阿
<palomino|working> 要省电就i3,要打游戏就apu
<palomino|working> 长期跑到100%还是没戏
<palomino|working> 我试过
<palomino|working> 一会儿就9x度了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我记得我在eng-china发过邮件啊，你ignore了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是没拍到照片……
<palomino|working> 当然我用的那个散热片很小
<adam8157> gfrog: 只是说不干净 要求换水 不记得说有小强
<yunfan> 我妈不打游戏 就是看迅雷而已
<gfrog> adam8157: 我发邮件说“请给小强换个家”……
<palomino|working> 得寄希望于没有一个应用会出错死循环掉导致cpu占用率飙升到99% yunfan
<palomino|working> 平时cpu占用率不高时还可以
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<yunfan> palomino|working: 这倒是 我发现主要声音还是来自硬盘和显卡
<yunfan> 自从我换了现在这个fanless的显卡以后 就是听硬盘咯只了
<billyway> gfrog, 介么牛逼  ?
<palomino|working> 硬盘可以换ssd.. yunfan
<yunfan> http://pc.zol.com.cn/398/3982469.html  这个貌似还行
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 超值迷你PC 联想扬天A4602U仅售2050元_联想 扬天 A4602U_台式电脑行情-中关村在线
<palomino|working> 我瞅瞅
<yunfan> palomino|working: 看电影的机器你叫我换ssd 你出钱么
<palomino|working> 噢 G2020T
<palomino|working> 弄个u盘启动也行啊 yunfan
<palomino|working> 或者啊，装个2.5寸的笔记本硬盘 yunfan
<palomino|working> 比3.5的声音小很多
<yunfan> palomino|working: 我是有这打算 弄个u盘启动 不过给我父母肯定不能这么玩
<palomino|working> 那就2.5本本硬盘吧
<yunfan> 但是 打算委托阿蛋去进货的brix ii肯定要弄个ssd进去 所以usb没必要
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> adam能弄来很多brix?
<yunfan> 这个老机器以后仍到角落里 多加几个硬盘当仓库
<yunfan> 阿蛋承接的业务范围 上到核弹销售 空间站设计 下至代写暑假作业 帮小学生恐吓同学
<palomino|working> 囧
<adam8157> yunfan: 核弹的业务最近不接了哈
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我要 一个宇宙
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 土豪马你女朋友一年一换iphone ipad imac？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 好的 这个宇宙给你了 请转账付费
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我要 人类本来的那个宇宙，不要这个 残缺的宇宙
<roylez> adam8157: 还没办完啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 了解 最近昆明这个事闹心 买核弹的又都跟阿拉伯人有勾搭 所以你暂停交易窗口嘛
 * yunfan 黑社会也有爱国的 哼哼
<adam8157> roylez: 不是都deadline了么
<adam8157> roylez: 留下来!
<iIlL10Oo> 就是笔记本的价格
<roylez> adam8157: 估计是香港的无犯罪记录还没寄到
<yunfan> palomino|working: intel有 T系列 貌似耗电猛降 代价是主频也猛降
<CyrusYzGTt> 剥夺 2014年3月1日恐怖事件 策划者、组织、集团、个人 气运 51%
<onlylove__> yunfan: 就知道有u系列y系列
<yunfan> onlylove__: 我也是前几天比较 brix和其他htpc才知道的
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦赐 受害者 气运 3%
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦此
<freeflying> adam8157:  蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog:  鸡娃
<yunfan> 猴总有大闹天宫的hd copy否？
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司的手机啥时候给我们玩玩啊
<freeflying> pt去下啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道能有多少优惠呢, 半价的话我就买个
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃又忽悠我们了，贵司还不一人发一个啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 肯定贵司今年的allhands上发
<freeflying> ⬆️⬇️
<adam8157> freeflying: 今年有allhands? gfrog
<gfrog> adam8157: 应该有吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 真的假的? 求去US
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道是不是allhands，CDO应该会有的。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<eexpress> 发手机！！
<freeflying> Lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 赶紧转去cdo吧
<freeflying> ⬅️➡️
<adam8157> eexpress: ubuntu phone啊
<eexpress> 送我
<yunfan> adam8157: 半价的话帮我带一个
<adam8157> yunfan: 估计限购一两个
<yunfan> adam8157:  不过续航低于5h 就别带了
<yunfan> 我指的是工作hour 不是待机hour
<freeflying> yunfan: 你这太黑了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你又没妞 限购还是能照顾我的
<yunfan> freeflying: 5h不黑吧？
<yunfan> 屏幕别调最亮 3000mA 应该可以抗过去
<gfrog> adam8157: 中午在五楼看见hamo， 丫的肚子越发的大了。你都对他做了神马……
<yunfan> 到时候我就用这机器去开发了  什么工具都是现成的
<yunfan> 最好ubuntone带集成 哈
<yunfan> 方便同步文件
<yunfan> 和dotfiles
<adam8157> gfrog: 你没看见他的右手呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以围观一下
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿了么？
<freeflying> 肿了
<sjd_zeus> ubuntuone太慢了
<adam8157> gfrog: 神机妙算
<yunfan> 要是能检测到其他账户 直接在发到服务器的同时给那边推一份就更好了
<zenNamaste> ...... ...... adam8157 gfrog 贵c真乱
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 公子, 来吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 贵c不要我呀
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛤蟆咋了，你把他肚子搞大了。
<adam8157> freeflying: 他自己胖的 管我啥事儿
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 还不是从贵组出来的那几个家伙……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无奈我是天翼飞young校园应用平台，可怜的我伤不起网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456122 求大神给个破解方法=-= 表示算号器也行 真心无语了 那货的下载地址http://dialer.189fy.com/ 有Mac没有Linux 悲剧啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 天涯后面的天空 — 2014-03-03 16:25
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我们组?
<freeflying> adam8157: 你两同屋，每天激情四射
<gfrog> zenNamaste: è´µteam
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我们team没有呀... 我们team都很正常.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 一旦到了c家, 就开始不正常了...
<yunfan> hamo人呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，juju那货，某个service卡在dying那是咋回事来着？ resolved再destroy么？
<yunfan> 上来了通知我  我要面唾他
<adam8157> yunfan: 为毛
<yunfan> 上次忽悠我说一起玩mc 然后就消失了 adam8157
<freeflying> gfrog: 据说新版里dying一段时间后能自己死掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这还1.16.3呢，肯定死不掉了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司这货支持事务性操作了吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道啊，我都没看最近的更新。
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚我老板说我们买thinkpad有折扣.... 嘿嘿
<gfrog> adam8157: 来一打 x1 carbon
<eexpress> adam8157: hamo还能胖？
<adam8157> eexpress: 更胖了, 肚子更大了
<gfrog> eexpress: 请想象蛤蟆的状态……
<eexpress> 赶超酷胖？吃得啥哦
<eexpress> 不敢想象啊
<roylez> eexpress: .
<zenNamaste> hamo....
<freeflying> gfrog: 没事务性操作企业硬伤
<eexpress> 要像乐乐那么瘦，才能出国。告诉hamo
<gfrog> freeflying: dying竟然没了，神奇！
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来每次敲juju cmd之前确实要祈祷
<adam8157> eexpress: 他就是肚子大, 相当大
<eexpress> adam8157: 果然你容易被怀疑。
<eexpress> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫不是薅了自行车？
<adam8157> gfrog: 刷卡金
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 真心弱爆了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啷个?
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你在尝试ipad上的irc client么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 刷卡金弱爆了，为毛不自行车？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他的体型, 基本告别自行车了
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿娇去年被人薅秃了啊，今年最红星期五都有限制了。妈蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 销卡
<gfrog> adam8157: 这些渣渣，每周五去超市95折多好
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 你不是富翁了嘛。咋还天天薅。
<freeflying> gfrog: Colloquy
<adam8157> eexpress: 穷啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 总共两张借记卡, 一共2RMB
<eexpress> 虽然猴总更富翁。还装穷。
<eexpress> adam8157: 好吧。我不说了
<gfrog> adam8157: 现金宝转出资金竟然限制了，我擦。最近CNY兑USD狂跌，丫的估计一下子赔了不少。
 * eexpress 告诉你们，创造了社会价值，才能有钱。玩金融产品的，都危险。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何切换访问windows共享文件夹的用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456123 RT：我访问windows共享文件夹，并记住了用户名密码，现在为想换一个用户名密码去访问这个共享文件夹，怎么办？在线等。急 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenisabird — 2014-03-03 16:42
<adam8157> gfrog: 我赔了
<gfrog> adam8157: 赔毛线？
<freeflying> gfrog: 跌你们划算啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 上班是主业
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是理财收益低了嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 海淘也不爽了
<eexpress> roylez: 记得去袋鼠国，贩卖袋鼠过来。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我穷得到手就换软妹币还款了
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • archlinux home下的文件夹怎么改成英文啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456124 archlinux home下的文件夹怎么改成英文啊？用的lxde桌面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oldfeel — 2014-03-03 16:47
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那不是漏电...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 那是什么?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 静电而已
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我擦, 别逗了!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 真的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: vga口, 每次摸, 多长时间都觉得麻
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 摸五分钟就麻五分钟
<imtxc> zenNamaste: usb 漏电我知道, 特别疼, 但是不会麻..
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你跟我说这是静电?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这个比静电还作..
<zenNamaste> imtxc: usb是我今天第一次发现, vga是每天/每次都麻
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你摸5分钟电门?!
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 本子？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 只是假设.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是摸了十几秒还是可以的.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩, 渣渣x230
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你拔了电源适配器看看
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没事了就
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我用的底座
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我只是经常被指纹识别电
<zenNamaste> gfrog: lol~
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 闪电侠你好.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我的vga没问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 球x1 carbon
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 求x1 carbon顶配版
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 话说, 指纹之别怎么用
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没用过... 问 gfrog .. 我的没有这东西....  cc adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: libfprintd
<gfrog> imtxc: zenNamaste 我不知道，除了对丫放电
<adam8157> imtxc: libfprint
<imtxc> ..
<adam8157> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/fprint/libfprint/
<^k^> ⇪ t: libfprint
<gfrog> imtxc: 上去扫指纹还没我拍键盘输密码快
<gfrog> imtxc: 而且tp的指纹识别不安全，最后还是密码认证
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 行啊, 我司享受lenovo员工8折优惠外加特殊促销活动
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道我也有？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
<gfrog> adam8157: 艾玛，国行么？
<adam8157> gfrog: dell的也有折扣
<adam8157> gfrog: 国行
<gfrog> adam8157: dell的我知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 国行就算了，八折再八折吧，才跟水货差不多。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我要免费的...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 要不你嫁给 adam8157 ？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 玩儿蛋去
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 看，他在暗示你呢
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 玩儿蛋去
<zenNamaste> ....
<zenNamaste> 为什么你们要欺负我...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: tp的指纹电人是个很郁闷的问题，原来在家的时候有客户要修，但是在单位就是不电人
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:08 
<adam8157> onlylove: 新的都换了不电人的了
<zenNamaste> tp国行有指纹吗?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 有的型号有
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛指纹电人？ 是静电还是漏电？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到
<nyfair> http://news.qq.com/a/20140303/015165.htm#p=1
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 俄军进驻克里米亚 当地现“带路党”_新闻_腾讯网
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你肿么知道换了的就不电人了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我摸过好多了,
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的230电你么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 换了一家vendor, 原来的upek被apple收购了, 不给别人用了
<adam8157> gfrog: 点
<gfrog> adam8157: yoo，难怪，哈哈
<onlylove> zenNamaste: t系列有
 * adam8157 this way
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38556
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Firefox将逐步停止支持NPAPI插件
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38555
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | MtGox遭入侵，黑客想知道究竟发生了什么
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 一个选配而已，不是所有的都有
<gfrog> adam8157: apt里如果有多个repo提供同样的package，但是version不同，咋选择呢？或者说咋临时禁用某个repo？
<adam8157> gfrog: apt_preferences
<adam8157> gfrog: man apt_preferences, check priority stuff
<imtxc> gfrog: 那算了,我不装指纹驱动了, 省得被电
<adam8157> gfrog: and you can "apt-get install -t stable/jessie/unstable/experimental foo_pack"
<gfrog> imtxc: 装不装都会被电的
<gfrog> adam8157: cool
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪个命令能查出来某个版本是哪个repo提供的么？
<imtxc> 反正我之前的 t400 的usb口电起来特别疼啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 电电就习惯了
<adam8157> gfrog: apt-cache policy
<imtxc> .
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo手骨折了
<gfrog> adam8157: 他咋搞得？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他说是摔得, 但是...
<gfrog> adam8157: that's it.
<gfrog> adam8157: who knows.
<freeflying> adam8157: 你俩尝试啥高难度动作了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 玩儿蛋去
 * zenNamaste 
<freeflying> adam8157: 知道你俩玩蛋的
<palomino|working> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: that's it.
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵cdo现在是第一大team啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 辣么多人
<gfrog> adam8157: 活儿太多太杂嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 我觉得是因为有钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 都是Mark的钱嘛
<ToaNii> 为什么我刚刚在#gnu里，有个老外叫我不要在昵称后面加away
<adam8157> ToaNii: 他的意思是你总变nick不好, 正经的做法是/away blah
 * palomino|working momo blah
<ToaNii> adam8157:那为什么众多的客户端还都有这个功能
<adam8157> ToaNii: 世人皆醉
<gfrog> ToaNii: 大概他想告诉你你加了away会让人觉得你pass away了。
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<ToaNii> 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 以前rh好多人用gone的postfix...
<gfrog> adam8157: same problem
<ToaNii> 下次直接dead和alive算了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • rhythmbox好像有问题啊，有没有遇到的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456125 以前没怎么注意，最近新订阅了几个podcast，发现回自动推出。“闪退”？这学苹果玩闪退啊。。。 后来用terminal打开，发现有时会提示一些程序错误信息： （ 但是可以正常使用） (rhythmbox:1313
<^k^>  ─> 1): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value->ref_count > 0' failed ** (rhythmbox:13131): CRITICAL **: get_column_number: assertion `i < gtk_tree_view_get_n_columns (tree …
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱司为毛都喜欢用"where is的句式啊"
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也纳闷
<gfrog> adam8157: 在subject里写清楚多好
<adam8157> gfrog: 你也是写where is...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我那个写不下好伐
 * adam8157 潇洒的take days off and empty body
<gfrog> adam8157: 你肚子空了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是不是我一会儿上一会儿下的
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然
<adam8157> freeflying: 是, 在macau上上下下
<freeflying> gfrog: 没离开消息吧
<gfrog> -!- freeflying_away is now known as freeflying
<gfrog> freeflying: like this ^
<maplebeats> adam8157: linux的nat转发可以给windows用吗？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 可以
<freeflying> gfrog: znc里咋让它一直不离开里
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying skype可以设置group chat么？
<maplebeats> adam8157: windows只要配置网关为linux服务器就可以上网了吗？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不选autoaway就好了呗
<freeflying> gfrog: 可以啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，但是需要知道每个人的id
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是linux下不支持group video
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是没hangout方便，发个link大家直接点就好了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 能不能跨网段。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: hangout++
<adam8157> maplebeats: 可以
<adam8157> maplebeats: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/adhoc
<^k^> ⇪ t: scripts/adhoc at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<adam8157> m
<adam8157> maplebeats: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/net-forward
<^k^> ⇪ t: scripts/net-forward at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<adam8157> maplebeats: 一个有线nat无线 一个无线nat有线
<gfrog> adam8157: 这还分开写……
<maplebeats> adam8157: net-forward就是有线的对吧？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 无线转有线 或者别的有线转有线
<adam8157> maplebeats: 看看就知道了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我是公司要用
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我是debug板子或者笔记本时用
<maplebeats> adam8157: 内部网络里有windows和linux，让windows走linux网络出去
<adam8157> maplebeats: 可以啊, 但是别像我一样开dhcp
<maplebeats> adam8157: 只要把windows的网关配置成linux的内网ip就行了，对吧？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 在lan里开dhcp要死人的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 然
<maplebeats> adam8157: 肯定不能开dhcp，只做转发开dhcp分配ip干嘛？
<imtxc> freeflying: freeflying 吧 awaynick 去掉
<freeflying> imtxc: 咋去啊
<ToaNii> freeflying:你的客户端或者bouncer应该有相应设置
<imtxc> freeflying: Networks 里面点 Edit
<arch> latex中的lstinputlisting出来的分号是中文分号怎么办
<freeflying> imtxc: 现在没了吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥?
<adam8157> huntxu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/632a985cgw1ee2as7kr12g206t03p4p6.gif
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ image/gif
<freeflying> imtxc: Away message
<imtxc> freeflying: 你要改的是 awaynick 啊
<freeflying> imtxc: Just unloaded awaynick module
<freeflying> imtxc: Hope it works
<ToaNii> freeflying: 你要是在用BNC的话卸载那个模块就行了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司14.04要用qemu 2.0了啊
<freeflying> ToaNii: Unload了
<imtxc> 有什么免费的 svn 托管服务器呢?
<imtxc> 除了 google code
<imtxc> freeflying: http://imagebin.org/296806 这儿啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 真的？
<ToaNii> 各位...你们是有延迟么...
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个模块都unload了啊
<palomino|working> qemu2.0有什么激动人心的特性?
<freeflying> gfrog: 你连贵司的事情都不知道啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我一直没有更新, 不过我刚才也给去掉了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没关注啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 确实该装个14.04玩玩了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，等下，我本子上就是14.04, 还是qemu 1.7呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 下个月qemu发布不出来2.0吧。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]分区 12.04 更改挂载点后，原home 分区 无法扩展 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456126 我开始是win8和 ubuntu 双系统， 后将win8删除，用于扩展/分区。 由于win分区之前容量大，故留了一点准备扩展/home.但是/home分区显示不可变更。 在更换/home 分区挂载点之后。依
<gfrog> freeflying: 看样子应该就是1.7了
<gfrog> freeflying: qemu应该是3个月发布一个版本
<gfrog> billyway: overtime?
<billyway> gfrog, ready to go.
<gfrog> billyway: cool.
<billyway> gfrog, dont want to overtime for free.
<gfrog> billyway: exactly.
<billyway> gfrog, how about you ?
<billyway> done support your customer today ?
<gfrog> billyway: start at 10am and day off at 8pm
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/421257 现在价格还不错, 入吧
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ SanDisk 闪迪 SDSSDHP-128G-Z25 128G 至尊高速系列固态硬盘 549元包邮（579-30）_京东商城优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<gfrog> imtxc: 不错啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 就是容量小了点
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 256 的还不降价
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过可以弄个扔进老本子里
<imtxc> gfrog: 支持双硬盘的本子也可以嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 那也小
<gfrog> freeflying: 我准备去要个推荐码然后注册linode了，DO确实比较卡。
<gfrog> freeflying: 同时开hangout和google doc就卡出翔
<^k^> 新 云计算 • ubuntu13.10部署openstack后dashboard登录出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456127 ubuntu13.10部署openstack后dashboard登录出错，apache后台提示： KeyError: 'tenant_usages'。 有谁遇到过这样的问题啊？是怎么解决的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 niuminguo — 2014-03-03 19:20
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如果某个分区分太大了，能不能无损调整一下？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456128 小弟之前装Ubuntu的时候，把/usr分区分了130GB，/home分区分了130GB。现在发现/home分区不是很够用了。然后/usr分区才用了不到10GB，剩下的空间都是在闲着。 所以小弟有一个问题，想请教一
<^k^>  ─> 下各位，能不能把/usr分区重新划分一下，把多余的空间划分给/home分区？如果可以的话，需要怎么操作？Thanks 统计信息: 发表于 由 Seve__ …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 罗技MK520无线键鼠不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456129 在GRUB菜单时可以用键盘上下选择，当进入系统后不能使用，拔下再插上后又可以使用 dmesg输出如下： Code: [maucat@maucat-pc:/etc/init.d$ dmesg | grep logitech [    1.965629] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw0: U
<^k^>  ─> SB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input2 [    1.965940] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: logi_dj_probe:logi_dj_recv_query_paired_devices er …
<onlylove> imtxc_: 容量略小啊，如果是320的……恩，我现在就是320的
<onlylove> 终于可以下班了
<billlee> 请问在自己的项目中调用了一堆 BSD 和 LGPL 授权的库，应该怎么放置版权声明？
<pybot1> 没得破人呢。。。
<pybot1> kk
<pybot1> test
<^k^> pybot1:点点点.  20:07 
<Newborn> kk到底是机器人呐
<Newborn> ^k^: hi
 * jusss 求可实习的工作职位
<^k^> Newborn:点点点.  20:18 
<maplebeats> 可以指定网关到其它网段么- -
<maplebeats> jusss: 餐饮
<Newborn> maplebeats: 感觉不可以
<maplebeats> Newborn: 我也觉得不可以。。。
<bokuno> 卡了...
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 现在的HR貌似完全超脱企业本身了，和我吧唧了好久只字不提自己的情况，都在说我以前工资...就在讨论一个120-130%的基数到底是多少...
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 怎么和 Hp-Ibm-Oracle-Sap-Hp 环路一个路数...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怪现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456131 通过goagent无法使用google，其他网站除了非死不可和推特，均正常。开始是google.com/nrc不能用，好吧，nslookup；后来输ip也无法打开，好吧，用google.ca，今天又不能打开了，只好用google.jp 这个现象也正常吗？也不能说吗？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2014-03-03 20:37
 * lainme 现在的skype有方法不跳转到gmw.cn么？
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 翻墙
<arch> linux太耗电怎么办
<maplebeats> arch:砸了
<MeaCu1pa> arch: 晚上用，去公共场所充电了回家用
<maplebeats> lainme: 您怎么会被跳转？
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: 国内的skype都是被跳过去的
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa: 为什么会被跳到光明网上？
<lainme> maplebeats: 刚问了客服，香港也跳转gmw.cn。我说那网站只支持国内网银，他说没办法
<alvin_rx1> Title: 光明网_新闻视野、文化视角、思想深度、理论高度 (@ gmw.cn)
<MeaCu1pa> 你自己翻墙啊
<MeaCu1pa> 英文的skype也会跳？
<maplebeats> 没明白，skype和gmw.cn是啥情况
<lainme> maplebeats: 接替tom
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 你是英文版的skype么
<maplebeats> lainme: 这...香港的也被接了？
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 恩
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 啊，也会跳过去？
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 我倒是没注意过，你看netstat的？
<maplebeats> = =！http://skype.gmw.cn
<^k^> maplebeats: ⇪ err: no title
<maplebeats> 还真是。。
<MeaCu1pa> 我觉得和国外通话质量还行...
<maplebeats> 啊。。。skype账号忘掉了
<maplebeats> lainme: 你要充么，我网银有钱
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: skype和msn合体以后，我联系人都不知所踪...
<lainme> maplebeats: 不用。我只是试试……记得上个月还不是这样，可能客户端还可以
<maplebeats> 下班回家~
<lainme> maplebeats: MeaCu1pa 只和注册时的国家有关，翻墙没用的。
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 还是我的好看！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456132 kde.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 difancn — 2014-03-03 20:52
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  20:57 
<lucky___> 我们这个频道的端口是多少
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你领了盒饭了？
<jusss> lucky___: ipv6呀
<jusss> lucky___: 什么学校？
<lucky___> jusss: 专科学校
<jusss> lucky___: 我们也是专科学校
<lucky___> jusss: 你和我说过的
<lucky__> test
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  21:04 
<lucky__> jusss: 刚刚又掉线了
<lucky__> test
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  21:05 
<lucky__> ^k^: 到底是怎么回事？
<^k^> lucky__, 那是很久以前的。  21:06 
<breeze_growing> 大家好，谁有成功卸载ppa的经验，请指教，谢谢了。
<breeze_growing> ps,命令行形式的。
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 换了个客服，解决了……只要提供住址证明就能不跳转了
<sunwen> 除了速度的不同，ubuntu 的各种源有什么区别吗？比如说包含的软件哪个更全
<djfml> 这应该都差不多的吧？
<sunwen> 谢谢回答
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: ...国外的客服？住址证明？你提供国外的住址？
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 恩
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 豪，请问国外有哪些国家能证明公民住址的...
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 据我所知所有大陆法系国家都明确规定公民住址和公民本身不得建立硬联系
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 英国，澳大利亚都不得有省份证，户口本，违宪
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 一般住址证明就用水煤气或者银行账单就行了
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 只有选民证才有法律依据
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 奥...美国应该可以
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 反正据我所知，英联邦里把人和住址，以任何固定方式联系，都违宪
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 中美倒是同一体系
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 中国学美国，一直以来
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 因为美国最强不是？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 我现在极度厌恶人往高处走——感觉这是中华文化的原罪原则。。。
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 这种不算硬联系吧，和你说的那种不一样，就是银行什么的怕你跑路之类
<jiero> 银行跨省
<jiero> 信用记录
<lainme> MeaCu1pa: 英国银行开户也需要的
<jiero> lainme: 去英国了？
<lainme> jiero: 没有。还在香港
<MeaCu1pa1> 信用记录在澳大利亚挺难弄得，
<MeaCu1pa1> 人分散，又没统一id
<jiero> 原来这么 MeaCu1pa1 掉线了。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> 最多就选民登记信息，驾照
<MeaCu1pa1> 不是，我刚才断了vpn...
<MeaCu1pa1> 据说英国连猫都能办出信用卡
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1:  你希望成为英联邦公民？
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 求助，gnome-shell 通知区域怎么移到右上角去？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456134 如题，具体是skype怎么移到右上角？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cikekid — 2014-03-03 21:42
<jiero> 怎么回事。。。我装了字体，然后整个界面都变样了。
<jiero> 很失败啊。
<jiero> 字体选择工具
<jiero> freeflying: ubuntu的中文字体选择优先级没有图形化工具么。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 肉翻谁不想，无门
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 。。。我不是人。。。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 我没想过。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 哦
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 没当你是～
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 。。。
<jiero> 现在这样子。。。没法看网页了。
 * jiero 囧
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde下sudo kwrite出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456135 kde下sudo kwrite出错 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ kwrite [drongh@MyArch ~]$ sudo kwrite /etc/pacman.conf [sudo] password for drongh: No protocol specified kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ kwrite /etc/pacman.conf [drongh@MyArch ~]$ sudo kwrite /etc/pacman.conf No protocol
<^k^>  ─> specified kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ 用 kwrite /etc/pacman.conf 不出错。 请问这是怎么了？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — …
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde下sudo kwrite出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456136 kde下sudo kwrite出错 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ kwrite [drongh@MyArch ~]$ sudo kwrite /etc/pacman.conf [sudo] password for drongh: No protocol specified kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ kwrite /etc/pacman.conf [drongh@MyArch ~]$ sudo kwrite /etc/pacman.conf No protocol
<^k^>  ─> specified kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ 用 kwrite /etc/pacman.conf 不出错。 请问这是怎么了？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — …
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde下sudo kwrite出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456137 kde下sudo kwrite出错 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ kwrite [drongh@MyArch ~]$ sudo kwrite /etc/pacman.conf [sudo] password for drongh: No protocol specified kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ kwrite /etc/pacman.conf [drongh@MyArch ~]$ sudo kwrite /etc/pacman.conf No protocol
<^k^>  ─> specified kwrite: cannot connect to X server :0 [drongh@MyArch ~]$ 用 kwrite /etc/pacman.conf 不出错。 请问这是怎么了？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7 testing U盘量产安装总是在 “正在扫描光盘”步骤卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456138 debian 7 testing U盘量产安装总是在装完基本系统 “正在扫描光盘”步骤卡住,cd1,dvd1均如此 debian 7.4正常安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 l10x — 2014-03-03 22:42
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 菜鸟求助：history -c怎样写进脚本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456139 Code: history -c 这样可以删除记录 Code: #!/bin/bash history -c 执行后没有反应 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-03-03 22:50
<lalaluluprince> 如何黑掉学校的服务器
<lalaluluprince> 求攻略
<MeaCu1pa> 黑...油漆+板刷即可
<gamux-xiaoji> Hello,everyone
<OSU_Error1> hi
<^k^> OSU_Error1:点点点.  00:28 
<gamux-xiaoji> 终于用安卓进了个有人烟的场所。。。
<gamux-xiaoji>  @(OSU_Error1)  机器人？！！
<OSU_Error1> bushi a
<OSU_Error1> 不是啊
<gamux-xiaoji> 肿么ubuntu频道都没人
<gamux-xiaoji> IRC真不行了。。
<OSU_Error1> 现在中国是12点39，没人正常吧
<gamux-xiaoji> 这时候不正是写代码最激情的时候？
<OSU_Error1> 我习惯这个时间就睡了。。。虽然我在西五区。。。
<OSU_Error1> 白天能热闹点是肯定的
<gamux-xiaoji> 哦，西五区是美洲中部？
<OSU_Error1> 东部
<gamux-xiaoji> 哦
<gamux-xiaoji> 最近赶脚中文论坛没以前活跃了
<gamux-xiaoji> 以前我常到这看新闻，现在人也少了感觉
<stmsgebjgd> echo
<stmsgebjgd> hello
<^k^> stmsgebjgd:点点点.  01:54 
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> Not sleepy?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛呢
<knownbad> 上班。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 才7点半
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-04
<maplebeats> 上班- -
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:05 
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 cherrot
<MeaCu1pa> 糟糕了，跟腱酸痛，难道肌腱炎...
<jieroarchl> MeaCu1pa: 赶紧帮忙发明人造假肢？
<jieroarchl> MeaCu1pa1: 又玩这个。。。
 * jieroarchl 拍 MeaCu1pa1
<MeaCu1pa1> jieroarchl: .
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 MeaCu1pa1 加油，发明机器人以后背着你到处走
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: .
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 roylez  乐乐
<MeaCu1pa1> ..
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 加油
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 擦，麻烦
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 贱的不行
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 起码是碗饭吧...
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49397/7-keys-to-control-internet
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 7把钥匙可以掌控互联网 神秘互联网安全峰会介绍 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 唉，是啊，就是碗饭
<onlylove> 帝都天气太可怕……咽炎又发作了，虽然今天没有霾
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38559
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果起诉中国政府机构
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38561
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 偏远村庄用开源技术创建小型地区蜂窝网络
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38564
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 台湾工程师打破出口限制开发出更好的太空GPS接收机
<sjd_zeus> http://forums.ubuntu.com.cn/ 上不了了？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Welcome to nginx!
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 一般都是走 https://forum. .org.cn 吧。
<^k^> jieroarchl: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 sjd_zeus
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 onlylove
<sjd_zeus> http://forums.ubuntu.org.cn/ 也坏了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 别闹，没s
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 自己看topic的链接
<sjd_zeus> ok
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~，原来是我写错了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38565
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | My Opera正式关闭
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38566
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Blackphone手机的杀手锏：隐私
<onlylove> 我得买点消炎药去……
<lucky__> 我们这个频道的port是多少？
<lucky__> yunfan: 你知道不
<jieroarchl> lucky__:  8001 SSL  8000 普通 ？和 freenode 的设置一样吧。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我好久好久没吃消炎药了。
<lucky__> jieroarchl: 我用的手机端andchat哎 不知道为什么一直连不上去
<jieroarchl> android 客户端都搞怪，没有简单的么。
<jieroarchl> 好吧，android程序不想个统一设计方案，大家都可以选择支持。无聊的完全不统一样式。。。
<jieroarchl> 有广告的 收费的程序去掉， android 就是垃圾。
<lucky__> jieroarchl: ...太片面了吧
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 在levis官网买过东西吗
<jieroarchl> lucky__: 。本来android 就操作糟糕
<imtxc> 早 jieroarchl , onlylove
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: lucky__ 早
<lucky__> imtxc: 早
 * imtxc momo zenNamaste freeflying
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 早
<jieroarchl> imtxc: android 到底有多无聊， 3个按键放下面。。。受不了了。。。
<sjd_zeus> 早
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 那放哪里, 难道上面?
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我喜欢左上角，左下角任何地方一个就够了
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 好吧，n900是左上角
<jieroarchl> imtxc: n9是边缘
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 在上面的话单手玩手机得手足够大
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我手才16cm
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 所以在边缘的n9，可以做的比在左上角的n900大
<lucky__> imtxc: 你用andriod的吗？
<imtxc> lucky__: 不
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我现在同时 用 n900 和 android ，感觉android就是扯。。。
<onlylove> 有n900的土豪
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。土豪用 比手机还便宜的笔记本电脑
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我的电脑现在值 600 RMB，昨天查了。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 手机卖给二手商 75
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦。未必值 600，大概450，因为成色太烂
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • OpenStreetMap的崛起：挑战谷歌地图帝国 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456143 开源地图项目OpenStreetMap近年越来越受瞩目，包括苹果、Foursquare在内的多家知名公司相继弃用谷歌地图，转而拥抱该平台。国外媒体近日撰文详述了OpenStreetMap的崛起，根据对该项目的创始人的采
<onlylove> firefox关闭标签的时候反应很慢……傻了么
<cherrot> onlylove: 我的chrome已经卡成球了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 快使用firefox
<maplebeats> onlylove: 怎么快速的删掉一个2T的文件夹
<cherrot> maplebeats: 习惯了chrome上的扩展。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 有个运维文章 删除大文件   好像是操作inode
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 还有扩展么？
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 好多啊
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 哦。没用过 chrome 呢。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 厂里的机器才4G内存，根本不够chrome用。。。自从换回firefox之后，爽死了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我用着还好啊。。。。你用chrome做什么都。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 放着它自己就会变卡啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: rsync
<onlylove> maplebeats: 偏方
<onlylove> maplebeats: 操作inode太危险
<onlylove> maplebeats: 论坛里面有这么个帖子，跟着学的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04下有什么好用的gnome环境的远程桌面吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456144 freenx不支持14.04，xrdp总是进去后桌面上什么都没有，全是黑白的网格，据说是gnome的bug？ 有什么NB的远程桌面给推荐一个吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 awu — 2014-03-04 10:32
<fengjian> 中文乱码总是有啊。
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  10:38 
<jieroarchl> cherrot: chrome 用着用着就会崩溃卡死，所以我就不用了。我一直用chromium，为什么质量差异这么大呢。我实验 chrome 6次，都是稳定板 stable，都不如 chromium daily build 稳定。
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 你是怎么驾驭的啊。。。
<fengjian> 因为chrome内置的flash
<onlylove> jieroarchl: chrome有flash
<fengjian> 导致崩溃卡死大部分都是因为有这个flash
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。
<fengjian> 而chromium没有内置flahs
<fengjian> flash
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 我一直用 dev 版  估计是你的flash导致崩溃  唯一的区别就在这了
<jieroarchl> onlylove fengjian 我前4次实验的时候都没有内置 flash的。
<fengjian> 你用chrome就有内置了。
<jieroarchl> 哦。是么。。。
<sjd_zeus> cherrot: 先用cat /dev/null > deltefile 然后再rm呢
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 额。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: <sjd_zeus> cherrot: 先用cat /dev/null > deltefile 然后再rm呢
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你要知道，我司必须用flash 11.5，adobe给linux的版本只到11.2所以我必须用chrome
<fengjian> 用flash？什么奇葩系统？
<jieroarchl> onl
<jieroarchl> onlylove cherrot  fengjian 是 2010年才开始内置flash的啊
<caleb-> onlylove: 为毛要用 11.5?
<jieroarchl> 从 chromium 测试开始我就用了。。。
<jieroarchl> caleb-: 它们希望
<onlylove> caleb-: 11.5以及以上版本，低了不行
<onlylove> caleb-: 为毛要用我不清楚
<fengjian> 从chrome内置flash后我就不用它了。。
<fengjian> 换回firefox了。
<jieroarchl> 我不用chrome最主要的理由其实是， 我极度反感地址栏放在标签页下面。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我对这个没感觉，但是我痛恨adobe的flash
<fengjian> 现在各大浏览器都改这样了。。
<fengjian> 不过firefox可以装扩展改
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38567
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Android占领平板市场
<jieroarchl> fengjian: firefox可以直接拖地址栏，可以放下面
<caleb-> firefox 都变成 xul 写的 chrome 了
<caleb-> firefox 连 npapi 都要干掉了，自废武功
 * caleb- 不明白 mozilla 那帮白痴在想啥
<jieroarchl> caleb-: 开放的武器肯定不如封闭的多。。。
<fengjian> 被chrome吓到了
<fengjian> 特别是版本号
<onlylove> 要开发新浏览器，说是npapi不支持移动
<fengjian> 被吓的快速拉版本号。
<jieroarchl> fengjian: 真不知道怎么想的啊，明明只有一直狐狸，要不要改图标，现在是27只狐狸。
<onlylove> fengjian: 和你说下那个要flash 11.5的东西，vsphere web client
<jieroarchl> 30只狐狸
<jieroarchl> 30尾狐狸也可以
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 一次多一条尾巴？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 对啊
<fengjian> 原来是这个。。
<zhouqt> freeflying: 叔儿
<zhouqt> roylez: 扎西
<fengjian> 浏览器虚拟化前端。。
<zhouqt> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<fengjian> flash flex写的。。
<onlylove> fengjian: 这个有个client，但是只在windows上有，mac和linux都只能用web
<fengjian> 确实，没辙。
<fengjian> 这玩意要这么高的flash版本搞毛。。
<onlylove> 阿拉母鸡啊
<onlylove> 土豪马现在才上班
<palomino|working> 唉
<palomino|working> 累死了
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 土豪，你去晨练了？
<palomino|working> 没。。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 难道是昨天去酒吧了？
<palomino|working> 没...
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 一直跳舞？
<palomino|working> 跳不动的。。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 你不行啊。我这种宅都能跳。
<palomino|working> 你没有200多斤吧。。。
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 我试图增加重量。
<caleb-> onlylove: firefox 早都有移动版了，chrome 移动也基本不支持 插件/扩展
<palomino|working> 增加肌肉当然是好事.. jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 从来失败告终。
<fengjian> 我发现freenode有2个频道人最多。。
<fengjian> btc和ltc。。。
<caleb-> 说 npapi不支持移动 这纯属莫须有的罪名
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 我不要不要肌肉，我要肥肉。
<palomino|working> -_-
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你知道今天凌晨三点有人砸我邻居家的门砸的震天响让人没法睡觉，我还得8点起来上班的滋味么
<zhufieng> win8抄袭gnome
<palomino|working> ......
<jieroarchl> palomino|working: 有肥肉才能储存能量，才能有肌肉
<zhufieng> 用起来就像在用gnome+kde
<palomino|working> 邻居欠人钱了么
<onlylove> caleb-: 说的是npapi，没说移动版
<jieroarchl> zhufieng: win8浏览器抄袭 n900
<onlylove> palomino|working: 天知道
<zhufieng> 还抄袭了安卓
<jieroarchl> 。。。
<jieroarchl> 天下一大抄！ zhufieng 别纠结了
<caleb-> firefox 这几年就只搞 chrome-clone, 一点自己的东西都没有
<zhufieng> jieroarchl:汗
<zhouqt> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<onlylove> palomino|working: 要不是嗓子疼，真心出去和那货吵一架
<jieroarchl> caleb-: 有啊，有啊，新标准很多mozilla提的，但不是消费者搞吧。。
 * palomino|working momo zhouqt 
<onlylove> caleb-: 没办法，人chrome快啊
<jieroarchl> caleb-: 还有很多好玩的。比如 popcorn
<jieroarchl> onlylove: mozilla 的目的不是浏览器有多强吧。。。
<onlylove> zhouqt: 你把nick改了？
<zenNamaste> lpy: ^^ 来干掉 caleb-
<jieroarchl> zhouqt:  是 大娃娃
<gfrog> onlylove: 每次reboot都这样
<lpy> 。。。
<jieroarchl> gfrog: 大娃娃
<zhufieng> 我一直用firefox，chrome不沾
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥端，写进conf文件里
<lpy> 我看一下 上下文。。。 zenNamaste
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: lpy 和 caleb- 什么关系？
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 lpy
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: caleb- 在喷firefox的开发,  lpy 就是fx的开发
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 抱抱.
<onlylove> 嗯这个好，开发在
 * lpy 摸摸 jieroarchl
<imtxc> lpy: 求把 thunderbird 集成到 fx 里面去...
 * zenNamaste 继续对抗hp的基佬.
<jieroarchl> lpy: 什么时候把 popcorn 拉到中国来？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... 狗屁需求...
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 他喜欢 opera啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你怎么招惹hp了
<fengjian> 请不要飙升版本号了。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我要发 html 邮件, emacs 怎么破?
<jieroarchl> fengjian: 忘记版本号吧。
<fengjian> emacs多的是办法吧。。
<zhufieng> 我打算在网站里面搞个赞助按钮，月赞助金额达到5元的，赠送一枚vpn账号。大家觉得怎么样
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 狗屁html邮件!
<sjd_zeus> 谁能完善下thunderbird的聊天插件呢
<caleb-> lpy: firefox 那蠢爆的 download manager 谁干的？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我要贴 excel 表格到邮件里面去, 怎么破
<lpy> caleb-: 眼睛有问题要去看医生知道吗？
<zenNamaste> fengjian: 版本号完全不影响你使用呀....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: mu4e-org-mode
<lpy> sjd_zeus: chatzilla 吗？
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来网景就有邮件端功能，后来，后来没后来了，再后来就出精简的firefoxL
<lpy> caleb-: 印度人。。。
<lpy> 话说蠢爆在哪里?
<onlylove> lpy: chatzilla是fx的，人要的是thunderbird的
<lpy> 咦？哦。。。o(╯□╰)o
<sjd_zeus> lpy: 我是说thunderbird里面的irc聊天工具
<jayk> hrm
<lpy> thunderbird 不懂。。。
<onlylove> lpy: 去插件化么，觉得downthemall秒杀你那downloadmanager
<zenNamaste> downthemall比dm差远了!
<zenNamaste> dta简直就是渣, 除非在特定情况下
<onlylove> lpy: 还有内置的调试器，和firebug没法比
<caleb-> lpy: 左侧那玩意关不掉，windows size 不会记忆
<jieroarchl> lpy: 。。确实蠢爆了。。暂停没有按钮
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 真不好意思，我网络比较渣，觉得那个东西可以批量加续传
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 但是! 那玩意解析跳转太弱了!
<caleb-> firefox 旧的 download manager 还不错的，现在这渣透了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 很多时候都给我下载到了一个网页....
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 好吧……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 用dm就没问题
<sjd_zeus> chatzilla可以屏蔽进出信息不？
<piggybox_> 郁闷，车屁股撞垃圾桶了
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 刻意.
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 可以.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有那个插件，downthemall的anticontainer
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没用过.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我也没用过……但是知道有这么个东西，不理解为啥不合在一起
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Chatzilla
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 这已经是我第三次给你这个地址了... 色鸡蛋哥
<jieroarchl> lpy:  我同意，以前我就用 fx的下载管理鄙视 chromium，现在没法说了
<jieroarchl> lpy: 同意 caleb-
<fengjian> 反正有扩展。
<fengjian> 我只希望不要在继续破坏扩展的接口了。
<jieroarchl> fengjian: 扩展要设置多麻烦，有时候讨厌搞多线程，就用自带的。
<lpy> fengjian: 接口有部分改变了倒是真。。。
<onlylove> fengjian: 问题是M正在准备搞掉npapi
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 多线程避免不了的.
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 抛弃 gnome 2 qt3 的无数程序啊。
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 异步编程在linux下面没那么普遍.
<jieroarchl> 。。。不懂了。
 * jieroarchl è¹­è¹­ zenNamaste
<onlylove> jieroarchl: downthemall的多线程下载比downloadmanager快多了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 用不着。我要单线程，免得干扰别人。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我赶时间
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 只能去看看w3m是不是单线程的了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我不赶
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 是，但是麻烦。。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 单线程受网络限制，万一你那路径是乌龟速度，还容易断，你就等着哭去吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 那种情况我就用dta，反正不会影响别人了。
<zenNamaste> 问题是, fx是唯一选择呀...
<jieroarchl> onlylove: dta又不能设置2个profile随时调用，dta的错
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 除非资源提供方明确要求单线程下载，否则，我认为对方有足够的资源让我5线程并发
<zenNamaste> dta经常比dm慢呀!!!
<fengjian> 现在fx chrome二选一。。。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我照顾的不是资源提供方！！！
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 迅雷还经常比右键另存为慢呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 对呀
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。
<fengjian> fx改的像chrome，不知道还有什么可选的。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 资源提供方要求单线程，无非是希望别人快点
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 如果他资源足够，那几个线程无所谓
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我也是希望其他用这个网的人不要被挤
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 要求单线程都是资源紧张的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 或者有带宽，或者是服务器有限制
<fengjian> 我发现每次升级都有几个扩展被破坏了。。比如老大难的autoproxy
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我说的是照顾我本地网的人。。。
<fengjian> 升级一次坏一次。。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 喵的，放暑假的时候那群小学生从来不考虑我的感受
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 国产软件就会狂发请求，卡死网络，所有网络软件都是！！
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 各种网络视频，网络下载。。。
<zenNamaste> p2p啊
<lpy> fengjian: 哪里像  chrome？
<jieroarchl> lpy: 拿出3年前的截图，现在相似程度增加 60%
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 外观吗?
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste:  算吧。
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 就这个?
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 还有搜索和下载。。。
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 下载不像呀
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 操作方式有些像，必须用邮件设置。。。
<jieroarchl> 右键
<fengjian> 飙版本号 多进程路线 有限扩展路线 界面。。。
<fengjian> 敢说不是模仿么。。
<jieroarchl> 我靠。我卖了我的Dell D600笔记本，250元人民币包邮。。。
<zenNamaste> fengjian: 飙版本号也叫模仿? 那是模仿的nvidia的显卡驱动.
<jieroarchl> T42，310人民币，不包邮，8个人收藏，没有人问。。。
<jieroarchl> 晕死。中国二手电脑真贱。。。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ...
<jieroarchl> 在澳大利亚，这些从0元拍卖都肯定能拍到 $100
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 中国应该想办法出口二手笔记本电脑。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 原来澳洲才是钱傻速?
<sjd_zeus_> .
<imtxc> 怪不得扎西要过去了
<lainme> fengjian: 现在都在飙版本号了，连Enlightenment都不例外
<fengjian> 不过fx目前在html5上还好，缺陷是大部分页面开始--webkit--开头了。
<fengjian> webgl在fx上比较让我满意。
<fengjian> 我估计fx会被逼的去兼容--webkit--扩展。。
<zenNamaste> <lpy> 有限扩展路线 是什么东西
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> 谁知道....  [11:19]
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> 狗屁现编出来的名词吧
<lpy> fengjian: -webkit- prefixes 是 off-by-default 的。。。以 分析和调试 网页问题。。。
<fengjian> 发明的名词，明显fx对xul扩展不热心了。
<fengjian> 理由是案桌是原生界面。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 一直都是啊
<sjd_zeus> 为嘛设置了不管用呢
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 所有东西都可以更值钱，赚钱也多。高消费+高收入。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 这种状态可以有力的榨干那些不会花钱的人，阻止存钱。
<jieroarchl> roylez: 乐乐乐乐乐乐乐乐
<fengjian> fx那个同步配对真的比较难理解。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 澳洲有钱，中国没钱
<fengjian> 我见过很多人根本不用。。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 澳洲分配的更均匀。
<fengjian> 相反chrome的同步基本都在用。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 而且人均量小
<piggybox_> fengjian: 而且fx就算同步了也有很大延迟
<fengjian> 服务器问题吧。
<fengjian> fx加密性好
<fengjian> 但同步很难理解
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 中国人口基数大，然后钱又在少部分人手里
<fengjian> 那个设备配对简直是灾难。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 所以就有一种问题，中国很富，但是大部分中国人很穷
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你可以看下基尼系数
<sjd_zeus> .............
<ooXXoo> ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 吉娃
<freeflying> imtxc:
<sjd_zeus> 吃饭去了
<freeflying> zenNamaste:
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  11:52 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小问题和其它一些小问题集合 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456145 问题１: sudo mount -o loop,rw /xyz/isos/XP.iso /media/xp/ 这样挂载的不可以对镜像里面的文件进行修改，　为什么呢，明明是 rw呀 问题2: ubuntu里有直接将windows或linux系统镜像写到u盘的工具吗，有的话如何使用。我
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，球带走。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了，乃哪天返京啊
<\q> gfrog: 可能正常運行的服務怎麼強行 remove，Stopping PostgreSQL 9.1 database server
<\q> gfrog: http://bpaste.net/show/184887/
<onlylove> http://show.smzdm.com/detail/43915
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Brookstone Virtual Keyboard 蓝牙投影虚拟键盘_电脑数码_晒物广场_什么值得买
<\q> 好吧搗鼓了一會兒purge掉了
<gfrog> \q: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9311627/dpkg-how-to-ignore-error-in-post-pre-scripts 我不记得dpkg有ignore prerm的选项。 rpm是有的……
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ package - dpkg : how to ignore error in post/pre scripts - Stack Overflow
<huntxu> gfrog: 矬rpm
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 卢瑟
<gfrog> huntxu: 额，说反了吧？ lol
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 撸射
<Darksair> 233
<\q> gfrog: 把/var/lib/dpkg/status裏postgresql-9.1刪了, /var/lib/ /etc/ 裏的目錄 rm 了，再 purge 什麼的……終於幹掉了
<\q> o /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-9.1.prerm
<onlylove> http://show.smzdm.com/detail/35809
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 日淘Pelikan 百利金 帝王钢笔 M400 EF 一支_办公设备_晒物广场_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog: 周六回
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 怎么屏蔽QQ的http代理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456146 学生机(12.04)只能通过squid3代理上网，我设置了只能上本论坛 Code: #允许某一个域名，多个用空格分隔 acl d-domains dstdomain .forum.ubuntu.org.cn http_access deny !d-domains http_reply_access allow d-domains 测试发现其他网站倒是
<^k^>  ─> 都挡住了，但是使用linuxqq或者wine TM2009客户端程序却可以通过代理来上QQ，请教有什么对策？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-03-04 13:04
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> if_else: ping
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  13:37 
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38570
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | PulseAudio 5.0发布
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> freeflying: 赢了多少?
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 4中国"枪手"赴韩代考托福GRE被判刑 含北大清华生
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 兲朝人威武
<lainme> roylez: 生意都作出国门了。。
<iIlL10Oo> 判刑才是王道
<iIlL10Oo> 法律就应该保护弱者
<imtxc> roylez: 你什么输入法居然能打出那个天字
<roylez> imtxc: fcitx
<Router2> imtxc 五笔很容易打出来
<roylez> imtxc: 你是个兲屎～
<imtxc> 靠, 喝水呢,差点呛死
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: ....韩国人好挫
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在想你如果真的不小心呛死，责任算谁的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说的对啊,算 shui 的
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38572
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | XDA开发者root诺基亚X手机安装Google应用
<eexpress> roylez: 啥时候准备偷渡。
<onlylove> eexpress: 人还要偷渡？光明正大的渡吧？
<eexpress> onlylove: 胡说。他这是一去不回的节奏，要啥签证。
<eexpress> 有点类似裸官，了无牵挂的去了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：装好系统后无网卡驱动。~~~~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456147 小弟 ACER V5 笔记本 装的系统是11.10的， 通过lspci 显示 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0036 (rev 01) Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Device 10a1 (rev 10) 求Atheros 驱动. 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 xunfeng88 — 2014-03-04 14:18
<roylez> eexpress: 早呢
<onlylove> roylez: 看神的语气，乃这是要移民？
<roylez> onlylove: 正在等
<onlylove> roylez: 嗯，看样子和偷渡差不多了……
<imtxc> roylez: 人生赢家啊
<lainme> roylez: 辞职了？
<roylez> lainme: 还在混着呢
<eexpress> roylez: 看来你真是打算去那边找一个白种女人了。祝贺下。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu桌面访问windows共享文件夹并记住用户密码，如何清除这条记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456148 RT：我通过用户名与密码登录windows共享文件夹，并且勾选了记住用户名密码这条选项。此后的登录都是默认使用这个用户名密码登录的。现在我想
<roylez> lainme: 有工资拿为啥不拿
<roylez> eexpress: 滚
<piggybox_> 澳洲中国人太多了
<roylez> eexpress: 你出钱给我找？
<fyodor_> eexpress: 你怎么知道是白人..
<onlylove> fyodor_: 难道是黑的？
<fyodor_> 金主席好 roylez xD
<fyodor_> onlylove: 不！一！定！
<eexpress> fyodor_: ... 你出来了。
<fyodor_> eexpress: 快了
<eexpress> 快，，，毕业了？
 * cherrot 膜拜人生赢家们。。。
<fyodor_> 等外审
<eexpress> 外审是啥
<eexpress> roylez: 你的口味，当然是白种。
<fyodor_> 就是过关斩将中的一关
<fyodor_> 斜气太重。至今没单位收了我啊 lol eexpress
<eexpress> 毕业设计？还外审，多高端的设计啊。
<eexpress> æ­¼-30? lol
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java基础教程（经典） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456149 本教程自从发布以来创造了国内视频教程的记录。本教程从最基本的数据类型开始讲解，直到多线程等技术要点，很多要点都做了内存分析，真正做到了深入浅出，让初学者更容易入门，更容易把握Java的本质
<^k^>  ─> 。 教程内容有： 01.Java简介及重要说明【尚学堂科技马士兵Java基础教程】 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1957 02.Java5下载安装和配置【尚学堂科技 …
<fyodor_> 就是送到外面去审啊，lol
<fyodor_> 歼多少都与我无关呢
<eexpress> 我给歼30设计了一个套鞋，能入围不。
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<fyodor_> 得靠运气 xD eexpress
<eexpress> fyodor_: orz
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> gfrog: 贴贴hamo的近照
<gfrog> eexpress: 找 adam8157
<eexpress> ，， adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 他正开会, 手上打了石膏都
<adam8157> eexpress: gfrog 今天中午他说"我现在其实是瘦了"
<eexpress> ,,, 这都啥状况哦。hamo砍人有份？ lol
<eexpress> Houge @Houge_Langley Protected Tweets · 8小时
<eexpress> 今天凌晨12点48分左右，以前的同事，也是我的师傅，现在在云南省第三人民医院超声科工作，他发来消息“ 依斯坎达尔•艾海提，男，22岁，301暴徒之一，我刚刚给他做了检查”
<eexpress> 依斯坎达尔•哈默。 cc adam8157 gfrog
<imtxc> if_else: 丫掉线了?
<adam8157> eexpress: 还好我每天都有锻炼
<roylez> adam8157: hamo嗝屁了？
<adam8157> roylez: 没, 手部活动太多, 骨折了
<roylez> adam8157: 小母牛坐飞机了
<adam8157> roylez: 啥意思
<roylez> adam8157: 牛逼上天了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 木有啊
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 有好事没
<eexpress> 手部活动太多，能骨折，请解释下。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 没有啊, 坏事儿不少
<adam8157> eexpress: 请想象
<MeaCu1pa1> 唉我怎么跟腱酸痛
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 贵司快快来开魔都分舵啊
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 有的啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 没你们团体那种合作精神，想象不出。 cc gfrog
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 那种看门的...
<eexpress> 跟腱酸痛,, 那是老了。
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: gfrog: 等我本周忙好，下礼拜来投贵司的
<MeaCu1pa1> eexpress: 用不上力，难道要钙化
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 在忙什么?
<MeaCu1pa1> eexpress: 啧啧...
<adam8157> roylez: 盒饭领了?
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 论文，买个Master
<gfrog> eexpress: cc 我干神马
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 卧槽
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 赞，速速来投吧
<roylez> adam8157: 没有啊，好惨
<eexpress> ，，
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 顺利的话6月份变身master再来卖
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 多少钱买的
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 1年一万，3年
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 有啥好处
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: Master
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 不光出钱还得出力
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 实际点的好处有没
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: master
<eexpress> master有时候，不是一个好词
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 好处就是可以对resume做一遍 sed 's///'
<adam8157> eexpress: 同意
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 卧槽
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 球门路
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: gct啊
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 入学容易，一年一万
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 那是what？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这种事情有的是啊...
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 我入学英语是数学分数的一倍，尚且秒了全魔都 98%
<adam8157> gfrog: 在职master嘛
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 牛逼
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，这个啊，是只有学位没文凭那种么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 具体不知道, 问 MeaCu1pa1
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 是啊
<eexpress> 还要出钱的。。不去
 * adam8157 当年考研的政治只拿到30分......
<lainme> roylez: 辞职了？
<roylez> lainme: 还没弄完呢，在家继续混钱
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助： ACER V5 笔记本有线网卡，无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456150 小弟手上有台ACER V5 笔记本装的系统是11.10的，系统装好后 无网络连接，提示没有可用的网络设备 通过lspci 显示 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0036 (rev 01) Ethernet controller:
<^k^>  ─> Atheros Communications Device 10a1 (rev 10 求好心人给个驱动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xunfeng88 — 2014-03-04 14:56
<lainme> roylez: 刚才卡死重发的……
<eexpress> 来米妹，看来也想出国。 roylez 带上吧。
<roylez> eexpress: 带不起
<imtxc> 人生赢家们
<eexpress> 看乐乐啥时候走，要不我们也自费跟随，去看看袋鼠？ imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 自费不起啊...
<adam8157> eexpress: 带上我
 * eexpress 只是想搞一只树袋熊回来。
<eexpress> 。。自费。 adam8157
<imtxc> eexpress: 你出费,我帮你带熊
<adam8157> eexpress: 去吃袋鼠肉, 你这么壕 包了算了
<eexpress> 只要能带回来，可以赞助。
 * lainme 没钱
<imtxc> lainme: 一起去帮ee带熊过来呗
 * adam8157 穷死了
 * roylez 啃老
<eexpress> 桉树，似乎国内没有。以后为树袋熊白菜？
<eexpress> 喂
<onlylove> imtxc: 野生动物不是随便带的，别闹
 * adam8157 期待三周之后的发薪日
 * roylez 月底发钱好难等
 * adam8157 刚发完就想下个月的
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜三周发一次薪水的
<eexpress> 坏蛋蛋，那么有钱，都投资了。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你中文是体育老师的丈母娘教的?
<eexpress> 还哭穷
 * imtxc 等明天发薪水充饭卡
<adam8157> imtxc: 发这么早?
<imtxc> adam8157: 晚
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<adam8157> eexpress: 你不投资啊混蛋
<eexpress> 金融产品危险。说多次了。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我现金流是负的你都不救济一下
<eexpress> 我每月工资，也是负的呢。像吃老本一样。
 * onlylove 围观一群土豪哭穷
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04安装scim输入法设置后如何启用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456151 12.04安装scim输入法设置后如何启用 统计信息: 发表于 由 sikuliyaku — 2014-03-04 15:04
<onlylove> scim还活着呢？
 * gfrog 期待三周之后的发薪日
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38573
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 凶猛的狗是如何变成的
<onlylove> 为啥是三周之后
<gfrog> adam8157: 体育老师的丈母娘是教中文的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 三周之后发薪 被 imtxc 解读成了三周一发薪...
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是说刚发完嘛. 然后三周后发
<adam8157> eexpress: MeaCu1pa1 看看这个人像谁 http://news.163.com/14/0304/02/9MF8NJI60001124J.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 中石油四川石化总经理栗东生疑涉腐败窝案被查_网易新闻中心
<adam8157> eexpress: MeaCu1pa1 我觉得真有点像
<gfrog> adam8157: 中文词汇量严重不够啊，球解救。
<gfrog> adam8157: 英文词汇量严重不够啊，球解救。
<adam8157> gfrog: 让你老板多留下几个月 每天聊
<gfrog> adam8157: 还不如球带走
<adam8157> gfrog: 那你就求带走
<onlylove> 好像水喝多了……
<adam8157> gfrog: 我听的词汇量还行, 说不行
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然不可能
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭的时候词汇你都能说上来嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 给我介绍下biangbiang面是咋做的。
<adam8157> gfrog: "说不行
<adam8157> "
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以写
<adam8157> gfrog: "表达不行"
<gfrog> adam8157: 哑巴英语呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 尼码遇到biangbiang面我能不哑巴么...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<sunwen> 在ubuntu中，apt-get 命令tab可以自动补齐他的参数（如install   update等），但aptitude无法补齐，求解
<gfrog> adam8157: 光吃了？ lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 你教你老板写那个 biang 字, 他写会了再让他走
<onlylove> adam8157: biangbiang noodle？
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个本来就是发音定的名字
<adam8157> onlylove: 要说怎么做的
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，不知道
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过据说是摔出来的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你太狠了
<imtxc> 可以给解释 老婆饼, 公婆饼,夫妻肺片,娃娃菜,蚂蚁上树
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 哪只
<adam8157> imtxc: 中国人真是尼码什么都吃啊
<imtxc> 东坡肉驴打滚麻婆豆腐虎皮辣椒鱼香肉丝狮子头
<onlylove> adam8157: 两条腿的除了父母，四条腿的除了桌子
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 用鸟语都解释的来？怎么做
<imtxc> onlylove: 翻译就行
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道咋做的咋办
<imtxc> onlylove: 女儿红,老干妈
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有，狮子头总不能说the lion's head吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 随便吃野生动物是犯法的有些国家
<imtxc> onlylove: 赛螃蟹
<eexpress> 71643.3+15.6=71658.9000000001 这啥状况
<adam8157> eexpress: 你是程序员么? 还问这个?
<eexpress> 不是，继续问
<eexpress> 加了无数次，就这其中一次出这状况。
<adam8157> eexpress: bc?
<eexpress> $hash{$d."Y"}+=$m;
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.04安装scim输入法设置后如何启用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456153 12.04安装scim输入法设置后如何启用 统计信息: 发表于 由 sikuliyaku — 2014-03-04 15:28
<adam8157> eexpress: 因为一个大数 一个小数
<onlylove> 这少了1……
<eexpress> 少？
<onlylove> adam8157: 浮点精度没那么差吧？
<eexpress> adam8157: 你上面那照片，准备发给乐乐看的？
<adam8157> eexpress: 哈哈 你也觉得像哈?
<adam8157> eexpress: 哈哈哈哈哈哈和
<adam8157> roylez: http://news.163.com/14/0304/02/9MF8NJI60001124J.html
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你做的集群，map和reduce的slot怎么分配的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不关我的事
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们只要HDFS，用来偷懒。。不需要mr
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你只管弄起来？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 差不多吧
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们还没开始做计算，暂时是做存储
<onlylove> 唉……愁死了，要弄job里面的slot数量，就那么几个破cpu，有毛好压榨的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哈哈
<onlylove> maplebeats: 存储有emc啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 用hdfs存储，为以后做准备？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 什么是hdfs 什么是mr ? 好gaoji
<onlylove> adam8157: 恶意卖萌！
<adam8157> onlylove: 真的不懂
<onlylove> adam8157: hadoop现在这么火，到处在吹云和bigdata，你不知道？
<adam8157> onlylove: 这句话看懂了 但是具体的啥都不懂啊
<onlylove> adam8157: hdfs，你就当一个虚拟的fs，mr，就是map 和reduce
<adam8157> onlylove: reduce是什么
<onlylove> adam8157: 至于map和reduce是啥，我也不知道，我的理解就是，我把我的暑假作业分成好几份，然后让多个人给我做
<onlylove> adam8157: 虽然我很久没写暑假作业了
<onlylove> adam8157: 所以我对hadoop的理解就是，靠堆机器来蛮力解决海量数据问题
<maplebeats> onlylove: 靠堆便宜的机器
<maplebeats> onlylove: 听说我厂的机器才2千块不到一台
<onlylove> maplebeats: dell？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还是定制的垃圾硬件
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我觉得二手的可能大一点？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 反正除了dell，别的机器都很贵
<gfrog> imtxc: 买了个森海，戴着比缤特力舒服
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是等着代购么
<gfrog> im
<gfrog> imtxc: 太慢，不如直接国内买了
<gfrog> imtxc: 反正报销
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不过，那啥，虽然机器便宜，但是电费不便宜吧……难道贵社自己发电？
<imtxc> gfrog: 报销,果断 hd800 啊!
<onlylove> imtxc: 奢侈品不给报吧？
<gfrog> imtxc: ……
<onlylove> imtxc: 把l5e喊来聊天
<adam8157> gfrog: 明晚有时间给某人送行么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我到哪里喊
<gfrog> adam8157: dzhu么？
<adam8157> gfrog: ran
<gfrog> adam8157: 明晚我回盛京
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不是有微信啥的，算了不愿意算了，反正也没啥好聊的
<imtxc> onlylove: 有个毛儿微信啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 有号,但是没加
<onlylove> imtxc: 这几天的霾真心把我折腾怕了，嗓子疼的难受，没办法，今天除了喝水和去洗手间没干别的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 大亚湾
<onlylove> maplebeats: 靠，核电……
<adam8157> gfrog: "你跟基蛙说说等他回大连的时候告诉我，再请他吃饭"
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在觉得imadper太辛苦了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 为什么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 来帝都呼吸几天新鲜空气试试？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 咳咳
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下客人会话模式下下载的东西是不是关机就被删除了啊 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456154 菜鸟一个 想问个问题，今天在客人会话模式下下了很多资料 但是关机之后 我在去找都找不到了 请问下客人模式下下载的东西只是临时存在的么 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> youmysaber — 2014-03-04 15:59
<imtxc> 我次哦, 还有 git stash 这么好用的东西
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我发现自从用上了pexpect，完全停不下来。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 有root可以直接密钥登录的人表示不知道pexpect是啥，只听说过expect
<maplebeats> onlylove: expect的python实现叫pexpect嘛
<maplebeats> onlylove: 妈蛋，我都是用漏洞搞root账号的
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫哪天走啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: fri
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 贵社的啥漏洞啊，好高大上的样子，会不会哪天被贵社堵上
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋又出去旅游啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 去哪
<onlylove> freeflying: 土豪当明明一直在旅游啥叫又……
<freeflying> onlylove: 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕你要去旅游啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛逼
<adam8157> gfrog: 去哪
<gfrog> adam8157: 羡慕
<onlylove> 成功黑掉adam
<gfrog> adam8157: 猴总说的啊
 * adam8157 自己都不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 好是不出门
<gfrog> adam8157: 好事不出门
<freeflying> huntxu: opendataplane是为了提高性能的，把以前内核做得事情单独拿出来用专门的硬件去gao
<freeflying> huntxu: 看上去很高大上
<freeflying> gfrog: 老板还没走呢啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 类似于矿机？还是一个新硬件，就像协处理器或者加速器之类的
<freeflying> onlylove: Soc
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有
<maplebeats> adam8157: 可以用here文档实现ssh的免登陆不
<adam8157> maplebeats: 超级不灵活
<adam8157> maplebeats: here文档....
<maplebeats> adam8157: 啊唔
<maplebeats> adam8157: 不行么
<adam8157> maplebeats: 没试过... 你不是expect高手么?
<maplebeats> adam8157: expect不会呢
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骗人
<adam8157> maplebeats: 再说了 不是应该用publickey么?
<huntxu> freeflying: fpga?
<maplebeats> adam8157:高级玩意不会用
<adam8157> huntxu: http://news.163.com/14/0304/02/9MF8NJI60001124J.html
<adam8157> huntxu: 看出来了没
<maplebeats> adam8157: 运行umount -a后，我再重新挂载也会被卸载？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我不会去运行这种命令....
<nyfair> 据朝鲜中央通信社称，北朝鲜成功实现“人类首次太阳登陆”，宣布人类登上太阳。
<nyfair> 而且，实现这个过程仅花费了4个小时。也就是说从地球飞到太阳只需要4个小时。事实上是怎么样并不清楚，要是这事属实的话，那么朝鲜拥有了了不起的高科技
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1067487
<CyrusYzGTt> 起码 达到了 宇宙5级文明的成都
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 女子剪丈夫“命根”冲马桶：取保候审期间再次剪断 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<CyrusYzGTt> 起码 达到了 宇宙5级文明的程度
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 壕，这男猪 是你？
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1067520
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 组图：和龟亲嘴的后果 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<onlylove> 一堆重口味
<nyfair> 壕你要不要这样啊
<onlylove> 为啥我觉得应该是一对重口味呢
<mk3548208> 翻译求助，何为 the point is based on the size of the kernel.bin file you will have to hard code the number of sectors to read for the kernel.bin file in the boot-loader
<onlylove> 长句断句……我讨厌这个
<mk3548208> 我自己的翻译如下，是关于编写 16位虚拟内核的文档 ,  针是建立在kernel.bin文件大小的基础上，在boot-loader中，你必须硬编码一定数量的扇区以便读取kernel.bin文件
<mk3548208> 自己看起来也是似懂非懂
<onlylove> 所以就别翻译了
<bokuno> 问一下，GADMIN-SAMBA 0.3.4 这东西，是用来配置SAMBA服务器的么？在linux上安装了SAMBA， android平板上安装了andsmb应用，为什么用andsmb连接不到我的linux上去？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不用买书，不用花钱，可以免费看超容易的Linux系统管理入门书的连载了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456155 不看不知道，一看吓一跳 《超容易的Linux系统管理入门书》真的开始连载了 这本书又全又厚价格又高 小小心灵负担不起 不过，真的有连载了，开始用Linux洗脑
<^k^>  ─> 吧。 关注连载http://home.cnblogs.com/u/book2006/，关注微信号xiniubook2008还能向作者提问。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liang_hong — 2014-03-04 16:54
<mk3548208> 不行，不能翻了一半就放弃了，我还是查下相关资料，看翻得对不对
<nyfair> samba是用来在linux上访问windows的，不是linux访问另一台linux的
<nyfair> 所以你装100个samba也没用
<nyfair> 快去买个正版windows
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38576
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Red Hat发现GnuTLS存在类似goto fail的漏洞
<CyrusYzGTt> 用XP吧，反正
<adam8157> nyfair: linux访问另一台linux 用samba也完全没问题啊.... cifs
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 转播了， 这种 惟恐天下不乱的消息 多发布些
<nyfair> adam8157: 别胡扯，引出一个新问题不能解决现有问题
<adam8157> nyfair: 真的可以.... 以前的team专业处理cifs
<adam8157> huntxu: 看出来了没啊???
<nyfair> adam8157: 多一事不如少一事
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 主席 教的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 渣渣 python3 -m http.server
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我这里的默认python 就是 python3
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 所以你的命令就不好使了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 因为不是IT工作者， 所以 影响不大
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵屋在开会嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 系, 一分钟后开完
<nyfair> 乃们太弱了，还整出个python库出来，直接打开浏览器 file:///C://Users/xx/oo.mp4
<nyfair> 能跟巨又硬比么？
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 话题是 一台linux 访问 另一台 linux
<roylez> nyfair: 传文件的
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<nyfair> linux和linux传文件，能想到用samba?
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵屋贵组高大上
<nyfair> webqq吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 有限制
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用手动安装系统的时候，分区菜单中，系统默认的5%默认的预留是做什么的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456157 我手动安装系统（没用Live CD），在分区那一步的时候， 有一个什么root 预留块 一类的东西，后面默认值是5%。 这个是做什么用的？我给修改成了0%。会影
<^k^>  ─> 响到什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8E117 — 2014-03-04 17:10
<MeaCu1pa1> 有人默认py3...
<nyfair> 不是很正常么，我就只装py3
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez onlylove gfrog: Brocade真贱, 进了cmsh就是cisco风格了
<MeaCu1pa1> nyfair: 厉害，我还活在py 2.7
<nyfair> MeaCu1pa1: 用汉字的就不该用py2
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 哈哈
<MeaCu1pa1> nyfair: py2 unicode挺成熟啊，不过我不玩汉字
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 贱吧
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 几乎一样的命令行
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 叔儿你怎么玩起交换机来了
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: SAN交换机啊，在我摸时候我的主业啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 啊，高大上
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 搞存储的都是高富帅
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 那我和主席算啥？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: roylez 你们不是高富帅么？
<roylez> gfrog: 你妹
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 我就单缺一个富
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: 高胖帅
<palomino|working> ...
<MeaCu1pa1> 高且胖，帅且老...
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:34 
<onlylove> 差点以为我又掉了
<huntxu> adam8157: 没
<huntxu> adam8157: 照片？
<adam8157> huntxu: http://news.163.com/14/0304/02/9MF8NJI60001124J.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 中石油四川石化总经理栗东生疑涉腐败窝案被查_网易新闻中心
<adam8157> huntxu: 看得出来像谁么?
<huntxu> adam8157: 知道啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 我和hamo表示很像
<adam8157> huntxu: 我和hamo表示这照片很像某人
<MeaCu1pa1> 我擦
<MeaCu1pa1> 神似
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<MeaCu1pa1> 真的
<MeaCu1pa1> 尼玛，贼像
<MeaCu1pa1> 接老婆下班去...
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 我已经想不起来某人啥样了, 被这个override了
<roylez> adam8157: 像谁？ hamo？
<adam8157> roylez: 装
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道你说谁
<onlylove> 为毛我感觉像竹席
<onlylove> 虽然我没见过
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EI7DPOO/ref=tsm_1_tw_s_amzn_n1q9tq
<imtxc> 这货不错唉
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EI7DPOO/ref=tsm_1_tw_s_amzn_n1q9tq -- unhandled responsein get head
<onlylove> 三明治……
<adam8157> roylez: 装
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.jurassicsystems.com/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Jurassic Systems
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个无聊的帖子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456159 大家使用VMware学习Linux服务器的时候，会不会觉得在VM下命令行界面很单调，而且不能方便的传送文件。虽然我在网上也看过相关的资料，说要设置共享文件夹，本人比较笨，这个方法没有成功的在虚拟机和主机之间
<adam8157> roylez: 赞
<adam8157> roylez: 你在干坏事儿啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我监控了你的网络流量
<roylez> adam8157: 玩儿蛋去
<adam8157> roylez: 豆腐
 * adam8157 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> http://blog.sourcing.io/visa-guide
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Engineer's Guide to US Visas
 * imtxc 下班
<onlylove> 又到下班时间了么……
<onlylove> 再坚持下……
<nyfair> 对于那个盗版linux游戏站，你们怎么看？
<gfrog> adam8157: 又下班？ 贵组真爽
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没下班啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我得待到8点啊，还得伺候老板晚饭。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还好只是晚饭
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1067844
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 角川新网站开放提供200部免费漫画 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭的时候压力山大啊，根本说不上来这些调料的名字
<adam8157> gfrog: jiangyou, cu, yan, hujiao
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *WHo;j*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到了没，让你配置输入法呢
<nyfair> adam8157: 这家伙shi zen me shibie pinyin de
<gfrog> nyfair: 人肉
<nyfair> ren rou
<gfrog> nyfair: 其实丫后面是个宅男
<adam8157> nyfair: 一些特定组合只有拼音才有啊, 例如ang, iu,
<gfrog> nyfair: 看，不给你识别了吧
<gfrog> ren yiu
<nyfair> ba ge ya lu
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *S$vWW*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<nyfair> 你妹，ba ge ya lu是拼音？
<adam8157> ba ga ya lu
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<adam8157> .....
<nyfair> gfrog: 这宅男脑洞略大
<gfrog> nyfair: lol
<onlylove> 略欢乐
<nyfair> tai kun, ko ko e
<nyfair> mixi mixi di
<lainme> adam8157: 再来几次
<nyfair> niang xi pi
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚和几个同事讨论台妹漂亮, 又想去呆湾了
<gfrog> adam8157: 去啊，肉翻
<nyfair> adam8157: 嗯，而且蠢萌蠢萌的
<onlylove> adam8157: 求渡
<nyfair> adam8157: 大师带我同去
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们一直表示公司安排的那个酒店的前台小妹很漂亮!
<adam8157> 一致
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在说有毛线用。 电话号 facebook id一个也没有
<adam8157> gfrog: 惭愧的闪了
<onlylove> adam啥时候能吃那blue pill
<onlylove> 下班啦，今天略早的样子
 * cherrot 尼玛现在上线  下不了班了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高兴太早 : 小光夫在幼儿园里上课不安分。老师多次警告他,要他集中精力,可他总是坐在凳子上左右摇摆。老师生气地问他:"光夫,你怎么总是躁动不安呢,有什么高兴的事吧?""有的。"光夫说,"我爸爸答应我,等我18岁时,就给我买一辆摩托车。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • U盘启动系统，进入KDE桌面后，壁纸出现后马上黑屏求原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456161 本人，U盘安装SLAX系统，从U盘启动至KDE桌面，一般情况是很正常，但有时会出现“壁纸出现后马上进入黑屏状态”这种情况。 对此，我可以ctrl+alt+f2进入一个tty来启动另一个
<arinya> http://help.yandex.com/disk/webdav/webdav-linux.xml
<^k^> ⇪ t: WebDAV in Linux and FreeBSD — Yandex.Help. Disk
<zhuifeng> 怎么会有人研究WebDAV
<breeze_growing> hello everyone.
<breeze_growing> 大家有没有好的免费的vpn？求推荐。
<CyrusYzGTt> 剥夺 人贩子 气运99.999%
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦赐 被拐者 气运 4% 生存值 6%
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦此
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么感觉你总是神乎道道的？
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 看 网络小说 入迷了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ;)
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 说是走火入魔 还差不多
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 工作了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 也行。。 虽然在我而言， 魔也是神
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 工作了， 不过 一个人 很孤单，
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且 工资 只有 1500元 RMB 。。
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 神人啊，这也能瞎掰出来。
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 那你怎么活？
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 在老家还是上海？
<imtxc> breeze_growing: 他说的是时薪
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu忘记密码了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456162 怎用live cd更改密码？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GMD — 2014-03-04 20:15
<breeze_growing> imtxc: 1500 CNY/Hour?
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 为么？ 拜托。 本尊是个无聊人， 一个月工资 1500元， 加上 蹭水电 够了
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧？这么省？
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 一个月工资800，纯啃老
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 你回滚log , 再说一次  ， 广府人士， 即 古番禺郡凤凰桐
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 所以，我决定不找女友
<zhuifeng> vpn才多少钱。。。。一个月10块。。。也买不起吗？
<breeze_growing> roylez: 呵呵。
<CyrusYzGTt> 决然一身，
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: super经济适用男
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: 以前就是用vpnss，一个月10几元。
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 好吧，我也不想的， 不过，我现在利用那些 有毒的食物，慢性自杀， 这是合法的，因为这些企业都有QS 标志
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: +1
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 我呼吸有毒的空气
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 嗯，同样，反正 天朝各地 都是 这样
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 真感人。
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 一边去， 在看AV 呢， 最近 纸巾用多了， 节省金钱，只能每次擼完 洗澡了
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: av可以加速自杀进程。
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 再者，水比纸巾贵吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 嗯，强擼 灰飞烟灭
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 去 公园打桶水 回来就是了，
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 去公园，直接跳进去洗，岂不更省？
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 不过，一个人用水，很难进入 阶梯水价的，
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 那的水，都是 山泉水，不好，
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 回来加热处理，电价不就省不下来了？
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1067257
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【节操解说】让我们来撒播爱的力量！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 去上班的地方就是了， 不用这么麻烦
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ... 啥？
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: Linux下用啥软件做gif动画好？
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ avidemux
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 不过，如果会用 mplayer ，这个就足够了
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 还不如用pitivi+gimp来。
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 我先用pitivi截下来图画，再用gimp合成。
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ mplayer 也能 截图
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<breeze_growing> roylez: 刚才发的是啥游戏。看起来很好玩的。
<former> 怎样修复Win8引导？？
<former> 求帮助
<former> 开始是Win8与Ubuntu的双系统，然后想卸了Ubuntu然后重装一下，然后下了一个easybcd引导了c盘然后，在磁盘管理器下直接删除了Ubuntu的盘，再重启Win8发现关不了机，然后强制关机后，再就开不开Win8了，求帮助。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 关于在Qt中获得管理员权限的问题，求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456163 刚刚开始接触Qt编程，第一个程序尝试给学校的锐捷客户端加一个图形界面。 但是遇到了问题就是这个程序要求管理员权限。 我尝试了gksu，但是因为软件本身带有参数所以gksu不能工作。 现在只
<^k^>  ─> 能在终端中用sudo打开，这样是可以正常使用的。 请问怎么样才能直接打开程序后通过交互获得管理员权限呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yndl …
<roylez> breeze_growing: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1059793
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 一天不听浑身难受，那些完美洗脑的视频！第一期~ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 想下载14.04试试,请问src是什么意思,难道要编译? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456164 ubuntu-14.04-beta1-src-1.iso 如上,这个是什么意思,不应该是什么desktop,alternate之类的吗?这个下了能直接安装吗?src不是要编译的意思吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-03-04 21:02
<lrvy> 基佬們 html的audio標籤有神那麼方法能隱藏控制臺嗎
<lucky__> test
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  21:27 
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox的xp下上网很慢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456165 ie是慢，搜狗浏览器也慢。有办法吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-03-04 21:51
 * jiero 默默的睡觉。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04和XP哪个性能好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456167 xp4月份就到期了，14.04刚好也是4月份正式发布 so，想把家里的古董机换个系统 不知道有没有人测试比较过xp系统和ubuntu14.04哪个在老机器上跑得更好？ thinkpad e10 CPU：AMD单核1.7G 内存：DDR3 2G 显卡：ATI HD 4225 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 cdfxfx — 2014-03-04 22:19
<freeflying> jiero: 这么早你睡得着？
<freeflying> gfrog: 吉娃
<jiero> freeflying: 我想长胖啊。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 我想睡就睡的能力还是有的。
<jiero> freeflying: 随意做个暖和的车就能几分内睡着。
<jiero>  freeflying 巧克力，亚马逊降价 http://www.amazon.cn/s/ref=amb_link_54334072_84?ie=UTF8&bbn=433138071&page=1&rh=n%3A1101516071%2Cp_6%3AA1AJ19PSB66TGU%2Cn%3A433138071%2Cn%3A!2146626051%2Cn%3A!2146625051%2Cn%3A2127215051&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=0EYJ6C53ZDG09BDN6HKX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=136779652&pf_rd_i=425245071
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 巧克力 - 食品 - 亚马逊
<jiero> gfrog: 吉娃娃？
<jiero> 除了拉断肌肉的锻炼，还有增肥的办法么？
<jiero> 受不了那么大强度的肌肉酸痛啊。。。
<jiero> 现在心率55了。比之前还低了 3.
<jiero> 怎么吃零食也不会长胖的。。。需要吃什么，做什么。
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 怎么样
<jayk> hrm
<Veritas048> ???????
<Veritas048> -h
<piggybox> fivesheep: what's your phone # again? my phone was stolen...
<alvin_rxg> moto g
<xiaoy> dfsdfsf
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-05
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 请教：gnome2如何做到面板透明？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456174 网上有说将主题中gtkrc文件里的include “apps/gnome-panel.rc”注释掉，实际上我的文件里根本没有这一行，添上再注释一样没用。请问还有什么办法能让面板透明吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dmiral — 2014-03-05 6:
<^k^>  ─> 17
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  08:39 
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 1310安装wineqq2013后使用不能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456175 昨天安装1310版本,按优客助手给的网页下载wineqq2013sp6,安装后（路径：opt/longene/qq）,在任务栏找到应用程序下的QQ，双击后没反应，看说明是要终端运行，这里用sudo opt/longene/qq/qq.sh 语句是否正确？ 以下是软
<^k^>  ─> 件的部分说明： 3.安装后qq在桌面上方的Applications/Internet/qq2012，点击运行即可。也可以自己拖到桌面双击运行 或者 到/opt/qq2012/wineapp/qq目 …
<haha> 高手都不来聊天室
<MeaCu1pa1> 我挺高的
<sjd_zeus> 我昨天晚上就喝高了
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: https://www.mapbox.com/blog/video-of-beijing-from-space/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Planes Landing in Beijing: Video from Space | Mapbox
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> rsync 删除大文件就是快呀，比rm快多了
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 自动化了？
<MeaCu1pa1> sjd_zeus: rsync? 直接sync进坑里？
<sjd_zeus> rsync
<sjd_zeus> 请问tar能提速吗
<sjd_zeus> tar 解压一个20G的tar.gz包，有方法能提速吗
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: http://ebeab.com/2014/03/04/the-command-line-office/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ The Command-Line Office | ebeab
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 这篇文章很不错
<onlylove> 互联网上:化缘的改叫众筹了，算命的改叫分析师了，八卦小报改叫自媒体了，统计改叫大数据分析了， 忽悠改叫互联网思维了，做耳机的改为可穿戴设备了，IDC的都自称云计算了，办公室出租改叫孵化器了，圈地盖楼改叫科技园区了，放高利贷改叫资本运作了，借钱给朋友改叫天使投资了。
<sjd_zeus> nano是个渣
<onlylove> 别介，编辑小文件还是可以的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38579
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家复活三万年前的病毒
<onlylove> 这该叫科学家还是冒险家
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38583
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国警方称保密协议禁止它向法庭报告手机跟踪工具使用情况
<onlylove> 这个……
<onlylove> 为啥ibus会占用剪贴板
<onlylove> 说是qt的bug已经修好了……
<imtxc> gfrog: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/422359 这个貌似不错?
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 国行低价：Plantronics 缤特力 Discovery975 蓝牙耳机（标配充电皮套）多色可选 398元包邮_京东商城优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 乃知道要编译一套Pandoc需要带进来多少Haskell的屎么...
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 再说vim和emacs都是gui...
<MeaCu1pa1> ed才是commandline...
<onlylove> 再试试
<onlylove> 用ibuspinyin不会有问题
<onlylove> 难道是ibus-google拼音的问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38582
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 维基百科将何去何从
<onlylove> 就这个
<onlylove> 算了，反正google拼音也快不了多少
<sjd_zeus>  MeaCu1pa1 vi是gui?
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  Wikipeda 应该更加视觉化
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 和 OSM 协力是必须的哈。
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 没准tui更准确点？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 反正commandline的就是行编辑器
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 哭胖
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 买byd秦吧，送魔都车牌
<jieroarchl> onlylove 科学家就是探索道路上的可能性
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 严重安全漏洞威胁到Linux用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456177 2014年03月05日　|　作者：胡杨编译 【CNW.com.cn独家译稿】GnuTLS库中的一个源代码错误可能证明是对Linux用户隐私的一个严重威胁，因此开发者紧急修复这个安全漏洞。GnuTLS库是大量的不同Linux发布版软件用
<^k^>  ─> 于处理安全互联网连接的一个开源软件构件。 GnuTLS开发者Nikos Mavrogiannopolous本周一在一个邮件列表消息中宣布，他已经对源代码使用了补 …
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: presentation那一坨就不说了
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 roylez
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 20年持续创造新就业？人才需学好Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456178 　作为有着20年发展的Linux一如既往在创造就业方面提供着高薪机会。从创新的视频服务应用到传统食品企业、政府以及国际大部分公司，Linux都在其中担负重量级系统，被越来越多的公司重视并
<^k^>  ─> 为Linux专业人才提供高薪工作机会。 　软件开发被认为是如今最具竞争力的职业。近期，USNews最新公布了2014年全美最佳职业TOP100，其中软 …
<onlylove> 论坛那个ID叛变了？不推荐红旗了，改ubuntu kylin了？
<onlylove> 这不科学，他不是红旗的铁杆死忠，一直给红旗洗地么
<onlylove> 还有，整天发些国外新闻，不适用于天朝
<MeaCu1pa1> sjd_zeus: vi当然是gui
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 我这次应该能永久屏蔽华为的了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: console下面也算gui么？
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 为啥？
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 刚才来一电话，说以后再有华为的打电话给你，就报他名字，然后说没兴趣
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 那帮人太乱了...
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 赞
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 算，kernel make menuconfig的也算
<onlylove> 珍爱生命远离华为？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: curseUI, 之类，所有不是立即返回的cli, 都是gui
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: menu config那个不是tui么
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 那就是gui的一种，tui
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 请问那是cli么？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: command在何处？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: stdout和stderr在何处？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 好像确实不算……
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 可以管道否？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 显然是gui
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 此君应该就是以前CSTL的
<onlylove> 在中国， CSTL 已经成为与IBM 的中国开发中心(CDL) 和中国研究院(CRL) 并列的三大研发机构之一，并在技术深度和广度上继续保持迅速提升。
<onlylove> 原来有个去18摸做it的机会，因为在上地，太远，放弃了
<imtxc> onlylove: 上地还远?
<imtxc> if_else: ping?
<onlylove> imtxc: 不远么
<onlylove> imtxc: time out
<imtxc> onlylove: 都远到 time out 了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 没，我替if_else回复
<MeaCu1pa1> 上地...水泥森林
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何修改chromium的名称？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456179 RT，打开Youtube的时候问是否要建立一个快捷方式？选择了建立，然后chromium的名称就没了，变成了正在看的这个　特别呈现　的名字。求教怎么改回来？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rabbit3306 — 2014-03-05 10
<^k^>  ─> :29
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 盘古那边好一点，毕竟是奥运场馆
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 不过访客门禁好严
<MeaCu1pa1> 北京都一个样
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 都一个样怎么讲，其他的门禁比盘古18M松多了，我去18M interview，要登记身份证，我还没在别的地方享受这待遇
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38584
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 蝙蝠侠系列新作确认
<imtxc> onlylove: 你回复的对, 还真 time out 了
<eexpress> onlylove: 没去过重要的地方，你老百姓嘛
<eexpress> url上不能复制文字的浏览器，你们居然能忍。
<onlylove> eexpress: 我家市政府我都去过
<onlylove> eexpress: 什么浏览器url上不能复制文字
<onlylove> eexpress: 理解不能
<eexpress> 你估计只是去的市政府的办事厅。
<eexpress> onlylove: momo 不能理解的，自己去测试。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456180 以前用的英文系统，由于ubuntu不支持GBK所以在 /var/lib/locals/supported.d/local 中添加了 zh_GBK GBK .... 重启后系统奇迹版的变成了中文 在终端中中文全是乱码，按照网上的将/etc/environment改了也没用 右上角的开机系统菜单也变
<^k^>  ─> 成了一条一条的横线，这是什么问题，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 hqq321a — 2014-03-05 10:33
<eexpress> 鼠标选择先试试
<freeflying> eexpress: 盘古下面的停车场才高大上
<onlylove> freeflying: 说说看
<onlylove> eexpress: 有些事不能和你说，反正我去过相对高级的机构
<freeflying> eexpress: 你下次去就知道了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我没车，ee在长沙呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 蓝牙耳机有啥好？
<eexpress> 停车场？能怎么高级？
<onlylove> gfrog: 没线
<eexpress> 好奇。
<freeflying> gfrog: 选个高大上品牌啊
<gfrog> eexpress: 大概有 bikini 美女帮忙泊车
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<eexpress> 真没见过美女泊车的。
<eexpress> 好高端
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 什么意思？
<jieroarchl> 泊车？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 就是停车咯
<onlylove> jieroarchl: parking
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 和船一样到概念
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 额。我觉得奇怪的是ee的句子啊，好像美女都不开车一样。
<onlylove> 不过……我觉得那个停车场大概安检比较严格
<eexpress> 自己停车，通常不会叫泊车。破罗杰。
<freeflying> gfrog: Bt headset
<gfrog> freeflying: 不给报销
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 额。是么。。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 你把banban骂跑了？好久没见banban了
<eexpress> 棒棒通常是和乐乐对骂。别搞错人。
<freeflying> gfrog: 跟老板说下，应该没问题
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  外来语，即停车，存放车辆。由粤语和英语混合而成。
<gfrog> freeflying: 算了，这个太高大上了。在说ubuntu的渣渣BT stack，能不能正常干活还不知道
<onlylove> eexpress: 不知道谁整天破ee破banban的
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃不能诋毁贵司产品啊 lol
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 蛋蛋组不给力啊，hold不住tp的BT，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 其实蓝牙在android上都渣
<eexpress> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:EEE927BC6DD2AB467ACE627B25E54490F531B8
<huntxu> 淡淡被黑出翔 lol
<MeaCu1pa1> 蛋蛋组...蛋蛋组是干啥的？
<MeaCu1pa1> 我一直以为蛋蛋是freelance kernel hacker
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 据说是mx3
<MeaCu1pa1> C记养的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: ubuntu phone
<MeaCu1pa1> 哦那么牛逼
<palomino|working> 擦，魅族今天说要发表啥重大消息，还以为是ubuntu呢
<onlylove> eexpress: 神发的是什么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 结果呢
<palomino|working> 结果是说要融资
<palomino|working> 还特意把最后的U弄成ubuntu那个屎黄色
<palomino|working> nnd
<onlylove> 说白了就是要借钱
<palomino|working> 空欢喜一场
<palomino|working> :-/ 迫不及待想要一个ubuntu phone啊
<MeaCu1pa1> 哇
<MeaCu1pa1> mark又有钱了啊
<MeaCu1pa1> 我下周开始海投
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * MeaCu1pa1 冰箱里面还有最后一个兔子
 * MeaCu1pa1 烤了
<eexpress> palomino|working: 要一个砖头。到时候，摄像头都不工作。
<palomino|working> 玩玩嘛
<palomino|working> mx3又不贵
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马求包养
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 相比iphone5s来说的。。
<cherrot> palomino|working: 土豪马求包养
<palomino|working> =_=
<MeaCu1pa1> ..
<roylez> palomino|working: tu comes un moco
<palomino|working> ?_?
<roylez> palomino|working: El caballo comes un moco
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 这是哪国语
<adam8157> palomino|working: 拉丁
<palomino|working> :O
<MeaCu1pa1> palomino|working: 牛逼吧
<palomino|working> 太nb了
<roylez> adam8157: 西班牙语，文盲蛋
<palomino|working> 对主席刮目相看
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 西班牙不是拉丁裔么混蛋
<palomino|working> 原来主席是会西班牙语的变态..
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我也才知道
<roylez> palomino|working: 刚学俩月
<palomino|working> :o
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 同学
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 学好去泡妞
<roylez> palomino|working: 骂牲口够了
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<MeaCu1pa1> 西班牙语是全世界使用国家最多的语言
<eexpress> 难道乐乐要跑到南美去？
<MeaCu1pa1> Lorem Ipsum算拉丁语么
<adam8157> 世界语是"poor English"
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 这个是的
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 世界语很类似西班牙语
<MeaCu1pa1> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod  tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim  veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea  commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate  velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint  occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt  mollit anim id est laborum.
<eexpress> 不是类似德语？ MeaCu1pa1
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 那个世界语不提也罢, 没人用的
<MeaCu1pa1> Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem  accusantium doloremque laudantium, totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab  illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt  explicabo. Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut  odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui ratione  voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum  quia dolor sit amet, consectetur,
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa1: roylez adam8157 使用人口最多的肯定是汉语
<roylez> gfrog: 有毛用呢？
<palomino|working> 不是英语?_?
<MeaCu1pa1> 貌似都是Cicero那货说的
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 你错了
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 世界人口你没概念，显然是英语
<roylez> gfrog: 看点技术的文档，不还得去翻英文
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 尼日利亚，菲律宾，自己算算这人口...
<palomino|working> 印度啊印度
<MeaCu1pa1> gfrog: 如果去考察一下印度....
<MeaCu1pa1> 印度没说英语是官方语言，但也差不多，会英语的肯定比会Hindu的多
<MeaCu1pa1> 尼日利亚和菲律宾，人口很多
<MeaCu1pa1> 然后美国也不少
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 热干面涨到4块了。5年前还是1.2，1.2卖了很多年
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: ...霍，武汉
 * imtxc 召唤 if_else
<palomino|working> :O
<eexpress> 这都是殖民统治的结果
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 输入法没有选字框了怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456182 只有上屏的字,没有选自框架.美发选自.打都得组词,老废进了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chinian — 2014-03-05 11:07
<adam8157> imtxc: 兄, 什么事?
<MeaCu1pa1> “At vero eos et accusamus et iusto odio dignissimos ducimus qui  blanditiis praesentium voluptatum deleniti atque corrupti quos dolores  et quas molestias excepturi sint occaecati cupiditate non provident,  similique sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollitia animi, id est  laborum et dolorum fuga. Et harum quidem rerum facilis est et expedita  distinctio. Nam libero tempore, cum soluta nobis est eligendi optio  cumque nihil impedit quo minus id q
<lainme> roylez: 要带热干面去澳大利亚？
<imtxc> 咋吧 adam8157 召唤出来了..
<roylez> lainme: 这个没必要吧
<adam8157> lainme: 过去摆摊做热干面
<MeaCu1pa1> palomino|working: 似乎最著名的拉丁语是这句， Qui tacet consentire videtur
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 只知道cest la vie, de javu
<imtxc> adam8157: lol, 咱的货上灰机木有
<palomino|working> 不是 VENI VIDI VICI 么
<adam8157> imtxc: 天坑
<adam8157> palomino|working: 这个我也知道
<piggybox_> adam8157: 那是法语吧
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 那是法语....
<imtxc> adam8157: 嘛?
<adam8157> piggybox_: 系么?
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: Mea Culpa 才是拉丁
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: dejavu总是拉丁嘛
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 不是
<imtxc> 到饼都大坑了么 adam8157
<eexpress> 会2句拉丁的都是屌丝
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: dejavu是法国学者发明的
<onlylove> 你们可以都翻译下吗？
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 幻觉记忆
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: adam8157   déjà vu, jamais vu, presque vu
<piggybox_> roylez: 去澳洲再找工作？
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 我常常有déjà vu...
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 我也是
<palomino|working> 怎么打出来é和à的- -
<MeaCu1pa1> palomino|working: 那句拉丁的意思，沉默就代表同意
<MeaCu1pa1> palomino|working: 西班牙语输入法啊
<palomino|working> 太高级了- -
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6250e764gw1ee2sn890ssj20c81iy46d.jpg
<MeaCu1pa1> adam8157: 来和我学习精灵语啊，Quenya, Sindarin
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa1: 毛
<MeaCu1pa1> 可怜的Leo...
<palomino|working> 来学python语啊,ssshhh
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃的风雷帐号还不注销...
<adam8157> imtxc: 风雷下次用
<onlylove> 这哥们太可怜了
<adam8157> imtxc: 请问怎么注销?
<imtxc> adam8157: 不知道啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: Colloquy好高级啊，直接把图片显示出来
<palomino|working> 最近有好多拿小李找乐的图。。
<palomino|working> :o freeflying
<piggybox_> freeflying: limechat也是这样
<palomino|working> 那我要是发nsfw的图您岂不是..
<MeaCu1pa1> iOS的colloguy没啊
<freeflying> piggybox_: Limechat太贵了
<piggybox_> freeflying: mac上是免费的，ios上收费
<freeflying> piggybox_: Limechat免费啊，一会儿去买个mbp去
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/444d7111jw1ee3y58u8tpg20dc08ogyh.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<palomino|working> 嗯..看过
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • MATE 1.8 released http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456183 The team is proud to announce the release of MATE Desktop 1.8. We would like to thank every MATE contributor and user. about-mate-1.8.png Main changes in 1.8 are: Caja (file manager) Added option to use IEC units instead of SI units Added “Open parent location” option in context men
<^k^>  ─> u in search view Marco (window manager) Added side-by-side tiling (windows snapping) Panel Added support to run dialog and main menu opening with metacity keybindings Show a progres …
<MeaCu1pa1> -_-!
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 安装好openstack后无法登录phpmyadmin http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456184 RT，今天按照devstack.org上的步骤搭建了openstack环境。 登录localhost后显示openstack登录板，但是无法显示localhost/phpmyadmin了。 输入localhost/index.php也无法显示，求各位告知这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> drylandfan — 2014-03-05 11:38
<adam8157> huntxu: 普约尔终于够岁数加盟米兰了  http://sports.163.com/14/0304/23/9MHFLVR500051C8V.html#p=8LG6451U00DE0005
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 普约尔宣布今夏告别巴萨 提前两年终止红蓝生涯_网易体育
<piggybox_> mate不是交配的意思么。。。
<if_else> imtxc:  我，回来了。。。
<adam8157> piggybox_: 不是, 是"配" 不是"交配"
<adam8157> piggybox_: workmate, schoolmate, classmate
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我是国米球迷，求别黑隔壁
<adam8157> huntxu: 喜闻乐见的国米
<palomino|working> /meɪt; met/ v [I, Ipr, Tn, Tn.pr] ~ (sth) (with sth) (of birds or animals) (cause to) come together to have sexual intercourse and produce young （指鸟或兽）（使）交配
<palomino|working> Pandas rarely mate (with each other) in captivity. 猫熊在豢养环境中很少（彼此）交配.
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 我老板家就在米兰旁边……
<onlylove> eexpress: 你发的那个磁链是什么啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 问问他喜欢梅阿查球场还是圣西罗球场
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<gfrog> adam8157: 他不踢球
<huntxu> adam8157: 意大利的球场都不是球队的
<huntxu> adam8157: 政府的
<gfrog> adam8157: 关于mate，你该再查下字典
<eexpress> onlylove: 自己搜索
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们组有个哥们，出生在巴西，意大利国籍，现居英国。但是也不踢球
<eexpress> palomino|working: 按你这，应该又一个词叫gmate?
<palomino|working> ?
<palomino|working> gnu mate?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在离线情况下安装软件包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456185 我所装的版本为12.04dvd版，因为电脑不能上网，不能用命令直接更新包，在网上查找的资料说是能够以dvd为源，我按方法试了一下，还是说想安装的包不存在，我想在ubuntu下安装ns2仿真环境，说是需要提
<^k^>  ─> 前安装build-essential，tcl8.5，tcl8.5-dev，tk8.5，tk8.5-dev，libxmu-dev，libxmu-headers这些包，我想问这些包在是不是在dvd里存在？如果存在是不是我 …
<adam8157> gfrog: 我出生在蹴鞠的中国, 也不踢球 lol
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 没有蹴鞠这个词, 出来个粗巨
<palomino|working> 粗巨 vs 硬威大
<adam8157> palomino|working: ...
<if_else> gfrog: 在哪里阿。。。
<if_else> gfrog: 好多高大上的小伙伴阿。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我这的词典没有粗巨这个词啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你是打了多少次
<imtxc> 器大活好
<adam8157> huntxu: nnnnnd
<gfrog> adam8157: 看出你的喜好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 是属性
<gfrog> adam8157: 看出你喜好的属性了
<onlylove> eexpress: 没搜到，地址解析种子也解析失败了，是不是长度不够
<eexpress> 当然 length-2
<eexpress> term关了，不记得完整的了
<onlylove> 那发啥，天知道是啥米
<onlylove> 难道是岛国动作片
<eexpress> 出局。出具。雏菊。厨具。初具。蹴鞠。。。。 蛋蛋啊。你中枪了。
<eexpress> onlylove: if(/\w{2,4}-\d{3,4}/){`/home/eexp/bin/bt.pl $&`;exit;}
<onlylove> 蹴鞠……ibus-pinyin就这么一个
<eexpress> 正则明白了不。 onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 好复杂，算了，不去研究了
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38587
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux版Chrome默认关闭视频加速理由是GPU驱动太烂
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38586
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 低蛋白质饮食或有助于延寿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教，如何编辑.plist文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456186 昨天装了Ubuntu12.04 LTS版，请问如何才能编辑ios的plist文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yushuibo — 2014-03-05 12:17
<adam8157> eexpress: 你个渣渣cu和chu不分的
<eexpress> 呸。我们南方人，从来不分这个的。lol
<MeaCu1pa> .
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣渣
<jiero> my monitor is several times better than other... even so called dell ultrasharp. This makes me only want the best laptop just b/c of monitor panel...
 * jiero 抓起一只笔画在 adam8157 脸上一朵花 ，标记，征婚
<adam8157> ....
<palomino|working> .....
<gfrog> jiero: 你想嫁给 adam8157 了？
<palomino|working> 花面adam
<adam8157> 估计你们猜不到我现在的状态
<gfrog> adam8157: 你指的 relationship 么？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<jiero> gfrog: 不是啊。 adam8157 该嫁出去了啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你都要上火车了就别伺候你老板了
<gfrog> adam8157: 基本就是骑男扒女型
<adam8157> .............
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还指着让我老板批准我去伦敦转转呢……
<jiero> palomino|working: 马儿跑
<jiero> palomino|working: 别吃草
 * adam8157 求去linuxcon
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 马要吃肉
<jiero> palomino|working: 。难怪马肉不能吃，太多药剂
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imtxc: 没人吃肉食哺乳动物了？除了狗肉？
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc 走吧。我走了。
<jiero> imtxc: yixun太黑了啊，我想买洗手液，正好看到特价1元，结果怎么都不能提交订单！
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马你知道什么零食味道像小时候吃的麦圈么
<jiero> palomino|working: 破抹破马快回答
<palomino|working> 麦圈是啥味道。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 味道这么精细的东西怎么描述啊。
<jiero> palomino|working: 就是膨化食品，有点像葱味道的薯片卷
<adam8157> gfrog: 请问哪个办公室没有土壕? 我在这边无地自容啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 地下二层
<jiero> palomino|working:  小时候的零食   奶片  烹调用巧克力  麦圈  跳跳糖  汽水糖  桃酥  蜜三刀
<gfrog> adam8157: 我屋有个壕姐儿收了个MX3
<jiero> gfrog:  MX3 多少钱？700RMB？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我等员工价呢还
<palomino|working> O_O
<jiero> adam8157: 员工价 是免费送你返修品？
<palomino|working> 除了奶片和跳跳糖别的貌似都没吃过啊 jiero
<adam8157> jiero: 当然不是
<jiero> palomino|working:  就是当时卖的巧克力全都是烹调巧克力啊，我后来才发觉的
<jiero> palomino|working: 快吃快吃
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 吃what..
<jiero> palomino|working:  亨氏甜麦圈，网上搜到的。
<jiero> palomino|working: 吃午饭
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我小时候好像没有这个
<jiero> palomino|working: 不对，是吃草
<gfrog> imtxc: 收了那个缤特力了
<palomino|working> 亨氏甜麦圈、咸麦圈，80后小时候的一种食品
<jiero> palomino|working:  80年代末,90年代初期,特别流行 - 那说明你太大了
 * palomino|working 70后...
<gfrog> adam8157: 得等到啥时候啊，我都等不及了
<jiero> palomino|working: 嗯嗯。我知道你是 70 后
<palomino|working> -_-
<adam8157> gfrog: 得上市吧至少
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过丫的是android底层，我怕丫的kernel还会没事crash啥的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你觉得android底层很挫么? 是framework矬
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel也会挂，我遇到过，但是大概framework那层更搓些。
<imtxc> gfrog: 398?
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<jiero> adam8157: 因为撮，所以才有人支持啊。
<imtxc> gfrog: 赞
<jiero> adam8157: 有撮的地方，就可以有人研发替代品卖钱的
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  12:54 
<jiero> onlylove: 吃甜甜圈吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 给你买了手机壳子之后 z.cn上就老推荐我apple相关产品
<adam8157> 无地自容
<jiero> adam8157: 订购 iphone 破坏器
<imtxc> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/106893 这个表好漂亮啊
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ RAYMOND WEIL 蕾蒙威 经典大师系列 2837-STC-00659 男款机械腕表 $699（约￥4500）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc: 表叔叔
<jiero> adam8157: 昨天脚底终于掉下皮来了哈哈
<jiero> adam8157:  只有 0.4cm厚
<adam8157> jiero: 拌凉菜
<imtxc> jiero: 真的挺好看啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 买来送我
<adam8157> imtxc: 谢谢
<adam8157> http://blog.1vr.cn/?p=272
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ » 新友选棍以及国产阻力钢棍使用经验
<imtxc> adam8157: 买不起啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 咱的是优先线还是经济线?
<adam8157> imtxc: 优先, 因为价值高
<MeaCu1pa> 过得了安检的武器？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我以前经济线发货很快
<onlylove> gfrog: ios的底层该挂的时候一样挂吧？
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 黑马程序员张孝祥JavaSE基础加强 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456188 负责中关村"黑马程序员"训练营教学实施的传智播客师资团队在业界以技术深入和讲解透彻而闻名，得到了社会上许多有开发经验人士的认可和大为赞赏，本视频教程充分展示了传智播客这一独有的
<^k^>  ─> 风格和特点。市面上目前流传的Java基础视频教程都是讲一些最基础的Java语法和相关API的应用，然而用人单位对初级程序员的要求越来越 …
<onlylove> imtxc: 买了卡西欧变表叔叔了
<piggybox_> 啥年代了，带什么表
<imtxc> onlylove: 还早呢
<onlylove> piggybox_: 让你花500软妹币买表，你舍得？
<imtxc> onlylove: 目测还得一个月, 据说手表清关都慢
<onlylove> imtxc: 电子表，又不是机械表
<imtxc> onlylove: 一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 石英表都比你那个高一档次
<piggybox_> onlylove: 有手机，不带表
<imtxc> piggybox_: 我手机电池不行, 为了看表亮一次屏幕太浪费电不可以么
<onlylove> imtxc: 石英表和机械表晚上天黑看不见时间，电子表还能点亮背光
<imtxc> onlylove: 指针大多有夜光
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7 安装Ubuntu12后无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456189 win7 安装Ubuntu12后，选择Ubuntu后，屏幕一直闪烁，无法进入系统！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 treetree123 — 2014-03-05 13:41
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 有好事不？
<sjd_zeus> linux下有打开.vbk文件的工具吗
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<lpy> 没得破呢。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 屎蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 求解救啊，这工作没法做下去了啊
<onlylove> 为什么中国代工到eta就变成仿eta了呢
<adam8157> roylez: 求解救
<huntxu> roylez: 改行捞鱼
<kuai410022283> 有人子啊吗
<huntxu> roylez: 或者去了之后，偷渡大溪地，踢球
<kuai410022283> ..
<kuai410022283> 都再聊什么
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增Datautama Net Id公司（印度尼西亚）镜像站服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456190 mirror1.png 今日，Linux Deepin新增Datautama Net Id公司镜像站镜像服务，这是Linux Deepin除中国大陆与台湾增设的第一个东南亚镜像服务！ 随着Linux Deepin在全球用户不断增多，为了使各
<^k^>  ─> 个地区的用户都能够得到高质量的用户体验！Linux Deepin将不断的在世界各地增设镜像服务，让所有人都能体验到高质量的Linux桌面体验！ …
<kuai410022283> 人数 还是 不少！
<roylez> kuai410022283: 基佬？
<kuai410022283> 不是啊...
<kuai410022283> 就是好长时间来上来啦。今天有空，来瞧瞧
 * adam8157 您的出入境证件正在制作中。
<chunyang> 请问用C/gtk+开发，有什么IDE推荐？
<chunyang> 我正在用anjuta，没法Debug、代码jump很有限、没法code folding... 各种问题。
<onlylove> chunyang: visual studio
<chunyang> onlylove: 在GNU/Linux下
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38586
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 低蛋白质饮食或有助于延寿
<onlylove> chunyang: wine
<palomino|working> 要不试试code::blocks chunyang
<chunyang> onlylove: "Visual Studio generally works poorly under Wine"
<onlylove> chunyang: eclipse,我不是码程序的，对ide无感
<adam8157> chunyang: Eclipse CDT + Glade
<imtxc> adam8157: 又要去旅游了么
<chunyang> adam8157: 我会试一下
<chunyang> onlylove: 我本来用emacs，不过我不知到怎么用gdb debug gui程序。
<maplebeats> chunyang: vim
<onlylove> imtxc: 出来解答emacs gdb
<onlylove> imtxc: 有能力把imadper弄出来最好
<imtxc> onlylove: 我替你召唤
 * imtxc 召唤色大象
<onlylove> maplebeats: 先别急着让他换编辑器
<onlylove> chunyang: 找那个imtxc问
<onlylove> imtxc: 卖萌呢，色大象不在，在就直接找了
<imtxc> chunyang: 我就不会 gdb debug gui 程序, 别说在 emacs 里面了
<chunyang> imtxc: 好吧
<adam8157> https://gfwlist.autoproxy.org/report/ 打不开了?
<chunyang> imtxc: 我正在准备gnome-photos的gsoc2014, 无奈debug都搞不定。
<chunyang> imtxc: 只能printf了
<chunyang> imtxc: 有没有用过简单的logger，用C写的？
<imtxc> chunyang: 木
<chunyang> imtxc: 好吧
<zenNamaste> lpy: 又一个gsoc的
<lpy> 啥
<zenNamaste> lpy: ^^
<lpy> gnome。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好困.
<lpy> 主要竞争对手是 印度人
<imtxc> onlylove: 看到没有
<imtxc> onlylove: 我给你召唤出来了
<lpy> zenNamaste: 印度人无所不作
<zenNamaste> lpy: 恩, 哈哈哈哈
<lpy> s/作/做
<zenNamaste> lpy: 我觉得作更好
<onlylove> imtxc: 你……太厉害了……
<zenNamaste> lpy: no zuo no die
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 来解答emacs gdb问题，cc chunyang
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 啥emacs gdb?
<lpy> emacs gdb？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: M-x gdb   ... 还有比这个更简单的东西?
<lpy> lol
<zenNamaste> 觉得不够花哨, 那就M-x gdb-many-windows
<onlylove> chunyang: 有问题找 zenNamaste
<lpy> 超难用啊。。。
<zenNamaste> chunyang: 有啥问题找 onlylove
<chunyang> lpy，onlylove: 主要是如何debug gtk+的问题？
<lpy> zenNamaste: 给我个 27寸的屏幕可以考虑
<zenNamaste> lpy: lol~ 我现在24的, 也可以呀
<lpy> zenNamaste: 多少个 窗口？
 * zenNamaste 不写代码, 不做技术, 每天回几封邮件而已, 啥问题都别问我
<zenNamaste> lpy: 6
<lpy> 我擦。。。
<lpy> 接受不能啊。。。
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你vc都4个
<lpy> vc?
<zenNamaste> lpy: emacs要是还没有6个, 好意思吗?
<lpy> .....
<zenNamaste> lpy: 对呀, vc调试的时候, 也是多个窗口呀
<lpy> 你是说 visual C?
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不然呢?
 * lpy 没用过 vc
<zenNamaste> lpy: 难道是维生素c?
 * lpy 最讨厌印度人了 btw
<zenNamaste> lpy: ... ... ... 三哥还是很欢乐的
<lpy> chunyang: 你有做过 gnome 的项目了？
<chunyang> lpy: 做过一些，提交过几个patch
<chunyang> lpy: LaTeXila, gnome-photos
<chunyang> lpy: 主要这两个
<lpy> chunyang: 赞！
<zenNamaste> 如果有三个及以上的三哥跟你竞争, 那你没希望. 人家目标明确, 不择手段, 脸皮巨厚.
<lpy> 三哥的时区 有优势
<zenNamaste> lpy: 剩下的你补充
<zenNamaste> lpy: 语言也有优势.
<lpy> 三哥是 native speaker
<lpy> 嗯
<zenNamaste> lpy: 国家格言也有优势.
<lpy> 嗯
<zenNamaste> lpy: 百度百科拒绝了我的修改... lol~
<lpy> 一般更愿意相信 三哥。。。
<lpy> lol~
<zenNamaste> lpy: 还说要封我帐号! 哈哈哈哈
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我试图在百度百科上面修改印度的国家格言为: 不作死就不会死  结果没通过..
<imtxc> .....
<palomino|working> .... zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 马叔
<gfrog> adam8157: 有地方取消
<adam8157> gfrog: 取消什么?
<gfrog> adam8157: z.cn的商品推荐
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 晓得, 说着玩儿的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天costa买一送一
<imtxc> 广发星期三日?
<onlylove> adam8157: 清掉缓存
<onlylove> adam8157: 历史记录
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38588
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Android平台病毒占所有移动恶意程序的97%
<imtxc> adam8157, 搜了有内涵的东西然后被没完没了的"猜你喜欢"了?
<onlylove> 第三方市场阿
<onlylove> imtxc: 恩，应该是吧，据说给买了给手机壳子，然后开始猜你喜欢各种iphone
<onlylove> 这次为啥不是take the red pill了，adam咋了
<imtxc> https://www.amazon.cn/gp/history/cc/ref=pd_ybh_cc
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 亚马逊: 您的浏览记录
<gfrog> imtxc: 小昭啊
 * imtxc 单身的最讨厌买一送一, 第二杯半价了!!
<onlylove> imtxc: 买精工砸妹子吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 没准有哪个就被你砸倒了
<imtxc> //
<imtxc> onlylove: 最近我啥都不想买
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后你就可以第二杯半价了
<onlylove> wget更新毛
<onlylove> 算了，既然人要更新，就更新吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 一个人, 喝两杯, 不会死.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我估计他考虑的是售货员那奇怪的眼光
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 谁会在乎?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 其实我是没有找到我附近的 costa
<freeflying> 看你们一堆高帅富聊天真有鼓励啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 其实是我不觉得costa好喝...
<freeflying> gfrog: zenNamaste imtxc onlylove ^^
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 啥... 我都要了命了...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那啥好喝, 我还没喝过咖啡呢, 除了那中一块钱一袋儿的.... freeflying
<onlylove> freeflying: 我不是高富帅，我没钱，没身高，不够帅
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 就是那种几毛钱一袋的, 好喝
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 速溶的好喝. 不过会有人说里面有各种添加剂. 不过没关系, 我就是爱喝.
<onlylove> imtxc: 喝毛咖啡，去买树叶子，200一斤的毛峰够你喝一阵子
<freeflying> onlylove: 茶比咖啡贵多了
<roylez> imtxc: 胡说
<roylez> imtxc: 东莞的买一送一多好....
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]intel的网卡重启后总是无法连接无线-论坛的办法我看不懂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456191 文科渣渣一枚。 12.04+xfce 4.10 单系统 无线网卡02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05) 驱动检查过已经是intel提供的
<^k^>  ─> 最新版本了。 WICD管理无线网 =========== 公用其他人的无线路由D-link DI-624 Security: WPA2 PSK ==================== 经常出现重启动后就无法连接的现 …
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<onlylove> freeflying: 看什么样的，我在TI上班那会儿，那袋茶我都怀疑有人喝不
<zenNamaste> Tee-bag.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 嗯! 我一杯水加两包, 美得很
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我是一袋+半杯水.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫太奢侈. 早晚遭报应.
 * zenNamaste 我宣布, netctl就是一坨shit!
<imtxc> ..
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 一会儿去买rmbp
<onlylove> 为毛更新kernel的时候connection failed
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... 比nec好在哪里了?
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃要出掉nec？
<happyaron> freeflying: 土壕
<imtxc> freeflying: 人生赢家啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 候总前几天说，要把家里换全套苹果
 * imtxc 也想去入职就发 rmbp 的地方上班
<MeaCu1pa> 红富士？
<piggybox_> haha
<zenNamaste> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.UGiHWt&id=17352052476&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 杜蕾斯避孕套 苹果味12只 超薄润滑安全套 成人情趣计生用品 正品 价格:41.90 元
<onlylove> imtxc: 要不来我司？我这边很少看到tp和dell，大部分mac
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 去渣渣豆瓣
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 豆瓣怎么个渣法
<roylez> imtxc: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/51f3ae6dgw1ee3rbsvytmg20ax0a7hdu.jpg
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  我不玩豆瓣了, 因为豆瓣从来都记不住我的登录状态, 而且每次打开要输验证码来登录, 所以渣渣 cc onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 豆瓣人很杂
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 老子投简历, 都tmd不回复我, 所以我内心深处把它定义为渣渣, 可以不?
<freeflying> imtxc: onlylove happyaron 屌丝啊
<MeaCu1pa> 豆瓣刷榜厉害
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 可以
<onlylove> freeflying: 求出nec
<zenNamaste> <freeflying> imtxc: onlylove happyaron 屌丝啊    候总刚刚在频道里任命了三名屌丝
 * imtxc 侯总认证的1号屌丝
<freeflying> onlylove: 我没nec啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 是啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 羡慕你.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你这是挑拨
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 羡慕你
<onlylove> freeflying: 你少认证了一个zenNamaste，难道他是高富帅
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没有呀, 被你任命屌丝是荣幸, 是不是呀  onlylove imtxc happyaron
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 记得问问看能不能拿mbp
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你忘了给我认证了
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: Linux用得有些无聊了
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 要那货干啥，他们貌似一人两个显示器，主机我就不知道了
<sjd_zeus> 去搞个3.13.5内核玩玩去
 * nyfair 也要证书
<freeflying> onlylove: 你们都是高大上
<sjd_zeus> linux就是太费电了，╮(╯▽╰)╭
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: iMadper :: ~ » uname -r    ===>    3.13.5-1-ARCH
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 用了好久了
 * MeaCu1pa 是组里唯一一个没有CATE的AIX Tester
<sjd_zeus> zenNamaste: 懒得搞呀
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 恩, 因为你不去贡献电源管理的代码
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 我一直觉得用windows的不配用俩显示器
 * nyfair 这SB公司刚开完会，说小伙伴们，SAS太贵啦，以后我们不用鸟
<sjd_zeus> zenNamaste: 我要是有那个能力贡献就好了
<happyaron> nyfair: lol
<freeflying> nyfair: 蛋蛋愿意给你结婚证
<sjd_zeus> zenNamaste: 能力有限呀
 * nyfair 呵呵
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总你的车是哪台啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 每天得去一次贵司车库...
<zenNamaste> sas  ->   Special Air Service    cc  nyfair
<freeflying> imtxc: 我没车啊
<nyfair> 这脑洞大得没边，SAS从来不是用的，是向不懂的人装B用的，连这点都不明白，难怪被当作geek公司
<roylez> nyfair: 你说的SAS是卡么？lol
<onlylove> sas硬盘？
<nyfair> roylez: 明知故问有意思么
<roylez> nyfair: 有意思，看在你是腐女的份上
<nyfair> roylez: 你才是腐女，你全家都是腐女
<onlylove> nyfair: 越描越黑，解释等于掩饰
<zenNamaste> 问题: 如果主席全家都是腐女, 那么主席是腐女吗?
<beebuu> 哪位知道如何知道一个程序使用哪些文件？
<freeflying> nyfair: Sars吗
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你得先问竹席他爸是不是
<onlylove> beebuu: lsof？
<zenNamaste> beebuu: man lsof ...
<beebuu> onlylove: 那是要跟进程ID的吧？
<sjd_zeus> 3.13.5的heards文件现在有了吗
<zenNamaste> heards是什么?
<sjd_zeus> zenNamaste: 头文件呀，我要用到vmware,需要这个
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: header???
<^k^> zenNamaste: define:heards Follow us on Twitter! @hfeeagles. This is the best way to receive up-to-the- minute news and pictures. Community Meeting about New School Construction.
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 你自己编译自己考过去就是了
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: header从来都是跟kernel一起发布的呀....
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 你要是kernel都是3.13.5了, header自然也是了, 哦, 我是说heard
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增斯洛伐克、意大利和南非三处镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456192 2222222.png Linux Deepin国际化进展令人振奋，今日Linux Deepin新增斯洛伐克、意大利、南非三处镜像服务！ Rainside公司镜像站 目前Rainside公司（斯洛伐克）镜像站目前支持Http和Ftp协议，
<^k^>  ─> 其地址如下： http://tux.rainside.sk/deepin/ ftp://tux.rainside.sk/deepin/ 此外，该镜像服务还提供ISO下载服务，Linux Deepin ISO地址： http://tux.rainside.sk/d …
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你打算跟渣乐搞基
<sjd_zeus> cpu 90%，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.13.5-200.fc20.x86_64
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 如果他是腐女, 可以看看照片
<sjd_zeus> zenNamaste: 怎么更新heard呢
<nyfair> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/steg.html#comment-311139 fedoratoy封我帐号，忍无可忍啊！
<^k^> ⇪ t: Steg: 将秘密藏在图片中 — LinuxTOY
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 你怎么更新kernel的?
<sjd_zeus> make呀
<zenNamaste> sjd_zeus: 那就自己拷贝过去就行了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我担心他不知道cp到哪里
<sjd_zeus> onlylove:  zenNamaste 说对了，没搞过，能否给个明示
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38589
<sjd_zeus> zenNamaste: 能否给个示例呢
<zenNamaste> /usr/lib/modules
<zenNamaste> 或者直接 make headers_install
<zenNamaste> 怎么都行, 随便了
<sjd_zeus> 哦，谢谢
<freeflying> huntxu: Ons今年的会貌似不如去年啊
<zenNamaste> one night sex ?
<zenNamaste> 还要开会?
<zenNamaste> 还好几年了...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 爽吧
<nyfair> 同去同去
<freeflying> roylez: 你以后只能找母袋鼠了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<sou_> 哈，有这会？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 字体模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456197 最近在我的联想G410安装了ubuntu 14.04 发现字体比较模糊，不知道有没有人碰到过这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lkkkun — 2014-03-05 15:37
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=BoJtvBL-GwvMrQfS8N48WYoyCLlcyErmsA4JulNhCvbFubcl0NHFXWozpclROMzZM7ZEtOJ4JyW9vSODXomXj4pt4QH6UCLHQAUp5vAib8i
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 中日韩自贸区第四轮谈判在韩国首尔举行-新华网
<nyfair> 这三逗逼国家闹着闹着又开始了
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu无法修改dns啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456198 改不了dns 试了好多方法 就是不行啊 网速特别慢 就能打开百度谷歌 换lubuntu了 气死我了 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http
<imtxc> freeflying: 那个会议讨论的都是 YP 技巧么
<nyfair> 贝尔格莱德发生了大规模示威游行，游行民众聚集在俄罗斯大使馆周围高呼：我们等了25年了，现在不是俄罗斯解放乌克兰，而是俄罗斯和乌克兰解放所有的斯拉夫民族！
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<sjd_zeus> kernel越来越大，编译也越来越慢了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 因为包含越来越多的硬件啊，我觉得应该单独把moudle独立出来
<sjd_zeus> 如果用localmodconfig模式编译呢，是不是只编译少数module
<CyrusYzGTt> make oldconfig
<onlylove> 如果你有耐心，你可以选择只编译你现有到硬件
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: localmodconfig好
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 看那个列表，眼都花了
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: localmodconfig就是只编译你现在加载了的module
<CyrusYzGTt> cp /boot/config-"uname -r" .config
<CyrusYzGTt> make oldconfig
<sjd_zeus> 我就是用oldconfig模式的
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 但是, 对built-in但是又没用到的东西, 起步到作用.
<sjd_zeus> 用localmodconfig应该会很快吧
<onlylove> zenNamas`: 如果原有kernel比较旧，有手工编译到mod，localmodconfig会编译这个手工的不
<zenNamas`> onlylove: 读不懂.
<zenNamas`> onlylove: s/到/的/  ????
<zenNamas`> onlylove: 不行. 要dkms
<sjd_zeus> 我试一下localmodconfig
<sjd_zeus> drivers要好久哦
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 太多built-in的东西了
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 比如很多wdt
<onlylove> drivers是大头……
<sjd_zeus> drivers能否精简呢
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 请买80 core以上的计算机, 然后 make -j 90
<sjd_zeus> drivers好多用不着呀
<sjd_zeus> 我现在就是make -j4的
<sjd_zeus> cpu 90%
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 所以让你选择自己需要的
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 90算毛，100
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 自己选择也狠麻烦的说
<sou_> 有人用fvwm吗？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 反正都是浪费时间咯，所以你选择让计算机浪费呗，万一哪天添加个新硬件什么的，有内置驱动
<onlylove> 据说神和jusss用
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 是呀
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 特别是打印机驱动
<onlylove> 打印机驱动无爱
<sjd_zeus> 走到不同的地方用不同的打印机，没内置驱动超级麻烦的
<NoIE> http://store.steampowered.com/app/35720
<^k^> NoIE: ⇪ Save 85% on Trine 2: Complete Story on Steam
<NoIE> 新买了一个游戏，但是 14.04 现在安装不了 Steam，求安慰。
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 打印机应该都做成网络服务.
<sjd_zeus> zenNamas`: 可实际办公环境不是这样呀
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 那还不辞职?
<CyrusYzGTt> 李嘉诚 那个 名人效应 ， 这是要 别人跳楼么， 就算不关你事， 那些 怨气 也会找上你的
<sjd_zeus> Linux gentoo 3.13.5 #2 SMP Wed Mar 5 16:36:45 CST 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sjd_zeus> 3.13.5了
<sjd_zeus> 3.13.5的dkms怎么办呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Linux fucking.gfw 3.13.5-200.fc20.x86_64 #1 SMP Mon Feb 24 16:51:35 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> dkms 一样，没有关系， 我的 nvidia 驱动 dkms 正常
<sjd_zeus> CyrusYzGTt: 新编译的，无法用vmware呀
<yunfan> 买了瓶米酒 被坑了
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 你dkms编译了嘛?
<sjd_zeus> zenNamas`: 咋编译呢
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: google呀
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd_zeus§ 不清楚， 我用过 vb 安装 带有支持 dkms 不怕 升级内核
<sjd_zeus> zenNamas`: 我就用localmodconfig来编译的内核
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 但是你换了内核要自己更新dkms呀
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: dkms都是第三方的东西. 跟你怎么做的内核没关系
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin系统更新记录(2014-03-05) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456199 系统更新.png今日，Linux Deepin 2013进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 大量Bug已经在正在开发的Linux Deepin2014版本中得到修复，因此本次更新并未修复B
<^k^>  ─> ug。 软件中心更新 改善：软件中心源列表显示方式deepin-software-center deepin-software-center.png 更新：skype升级至4.2.0.13版本，修复PulseAudio 3.x 和 …
<imtxc> zenNamas`: 啥时候淘一个包
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 有打算.
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 等什么时候来个小鹰的24L的?
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 或者来个始祖鸟的背包?
<imtxc> zenNamas`: 不要背包, 上下班带笔记本的
<imtxc> zenNamas`: 背包感觉太累赘
<sjd_zeus> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.13.5 /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.5
<sjd_zeus> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.5 (x86_64)
<sjd_zeus> Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-guest/4.2.16/build/make.log for more information.
<sjd_zeus> dkms编译不成功呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 带笔记本不累么
<onlylove> imtxc: 换个大点的包，把笔记本一起装进去
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 那就来个天霸?
<zenNamas`> sjd_zeus: 在不成功之后, 你做过什么来debug?
<imtxc> onlylove: 累倒不怎么, 就是过安检烦
<imtxc> zenNamas`: 天霸最近有好价么
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 不关注.
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 对我, 50rmb的包包就很好了
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 单肩包也得过按键呀
<zenNamas`> 安检
<imtxc> zenNamas`: 从一个肩膀往下拿包比从两个肩膀拿要少1/2 时间不是么
 * zenNamas` <- 脱得快
<imtxc> zenNamas`: 没情趣
<zenNamas`> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 双肩包有益健康
<imtxc> onlylove: 那点健康对我的身体好处可以忽略了
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 你没事闲的, 天天在地铁里情趣个毛...
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 你确定？我反正决定买双肩包了，我体质差，2.3的笔记本背起来累
<onlylove> imtxc: 下次又准备买15的，单肩包肯定不行
<imtxc> onlylove: 15的本啊, 那是需要双肩
<zenNamas`> 重点不是大小, 是重量
<zenNamas`> lavie x 15寸的, 1.6kg吧? 单肩没问题
<onlylove> zenNamas`: 老实说，1.6的是很羡慕，可是我还是觉得散热是问题，沉点沉点吧，最多2.5沉不到哪里去了
<Guest70037> gfrog: 好久不写代码了, 各种不熟悉, 好不容易编译通过.....
<zenNamas`> onlylove: 老实说, 双风扇, 散热很好的.
<onlylove> zenNamas`: 独立显卡有吗？没有
<zenNamas`> 没有呀
<onlylove> zenNamas`: 没独立显卡什么的，散热当然好
<zenNamas`> onlylove: 我就是想说散热好, 能单肩背
<zenNamas`> onlylove: 不知道为啥你要扯到别的话题上
<onlylove> zenNamas`: 因为我没打算买那个……
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • [fvwm] 请问为什么我的fvwm里的快捷键调用scrot -s失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456200 我的fvwm里鼠标右键菜单调用scrot -s 时能正常工作，但是到定义快捷键时就不行了，（其它快捷键都正常～～） Code: # emacs ############################### # My.Fvwm.Theme # 2010.8.23 # Fvwm-devel-2.5.
<^k^>  ─> 30-1 # email:okenter@163.com ############################### # [ Env 环境变量 ]# {{{ ############################################ SetEnv fvwm_home        $HOME/.fvwm #SetEnv …
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: 正在写一个驱动, 准备混10个以上commit
<mk3548208> 注册的irc账号昨天能用，今天就不行了，难道是dns污染问题
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: 什么的驱动?
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你注册了？
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: 我帮你nak呀
<onlylove> mk3548208: 收到注册邮件没？
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: platform
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: 我擦.
<mk3548208> 去年注册的，一直用到昨天
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: 一个sensor, 记得跟你说过, 最近才要齐文档开始写
<onlylove> mk3548208: 那就不知道了
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: 等你写完, merge之后, 我去给你挑错混commit
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: 不过我没设备...
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: ...
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: 早点儿过来呗?
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: 想到能混commit, 还有点小激动呢
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: ... ...
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: 我过去了, 然后坐哪? 我可不上去
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: 做kexin位置上呀
<onlylove> 你们……就只能混commit了？
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: ....
<zenNamas`> onlylove: 我跟 adam8157_ 不一样, 他混点儿commit, 顺便拿一年60w的年薪
<adam8157_> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13-1-amd64' Building modules, stage 2. MODPOST 1 modules
<zenNamas`> onlylove: 我混不出commit, 一年7w的年薪
<adam8157_> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13-1-amd64'
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: 毛蛋
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: 你长毛了?!
 * adam8157_ 求60w package
<onlylove> zenNamas`: 嗯，多混点
<imtxc> adam8157_: 给我留个 bug 吧...
<onlylove> adam8157_: kexin是谁？
<adam8157_> onlylove: 以前老板
<adam8157_> zenNamas`: 有台球打么?
<zenNamas`> adam8157_: rh肯定有呀...
<onlylove> adam8157_: 没有的话来我司打？
<adam8157_> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> adam8157_: 没啥，我在C南楼
<imtxc> zenNamas`, adam8157_ 你们的都  60w 了啊
<zenNamas`> imtxc: 看清楚了, 我是7w
<onlylove> zenNamas`: 那是没commit的情况不是
<onlylove> zenNamas`: 有了就多了
<adam8157_> imtxc: 看清楚了, 我是求
<adam8157_> imtxc: 看清楚了, 我是求60w
<onlylove> adam8157_: 现在59W？
 * zenNamas` 我作证, adam8157_ 跟我透露过工资, 确实不是60w, 是59w
<adam8157_> onlylove: 那还求个p哦
 * adam8157_ 被黑惨了
<nyfair> adam8157_: 壕
<nyfair> onlylove: 59w USD?
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道啊，反正最小是软妹币，搞不好是Eur
<adam8157_> nyfair: 乖
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 迅雷的服务器版本～求ubuntu的打包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456201 围绕着迅雷固件（给路由器用的迅雷）写了一个软件——Xware Desktop。Arch和Manjaro测试通过，其它发行版暂无支持。 有人在Arch上对那个X86迅雷做了一点修改，使得曾经那个死不要脸的777的问题就
<^k^>  ─> 剩下下载下来的文件777剩下的根777，缓存大小什么的都解决了，对于现在迅雷一家独大的万恶的国内下载环境，这个无疑是个很重要的东 …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 迅雷的服务器版本～求ubuntu的打包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456202 围绕着迅雷固件（给路由器用的迅雷）写了一个软件——Xware Desktop。Arch和Manjaro测试通过，其它发行版暂无支持。 有人在Arch上对那个X86迅雷做了一点修改，使得曾经那个死不要脸的777的问题就
<^k^>  ─> 剩下下载下来的文件777剩下的根777，缓存大小什么的都解决了，对于现在迅雷一家独大的万恶的国内下载环境，这个无疑是个很重要的东 …
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求人给打包linux迅雷，这个我不会呢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456203 围绕着迅雷固件（给路由器用的迅雷）写了一个软件——Xware Desktop。Arch和Manjaro测试通过，其它发行版暂无支持。 有人在Arch上对那个X86迅雷做了一点修改，使得曾经那个死不要脸的777的问题就
<^k^>  ─> 剩下下载下来的文件777。以前的根777，缓存大小什么的都解决了。 对于现在迅雷一家独大的万恶的国内下载环境，这个无疑是个很重要的 …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38592
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Red Hat也在开发自己的动态内核打补丁机制
<onlylove> 啥时候debian也来个
<yunfan> 阿蛋今天怎么没来
<yunfan> 老子刚发了钱 要找他海淘
<onlylove> yunfan: 来了，又走了，刚被黑59w年薪
<yunfan> onlylove: 很正常阿 阿蛋月薪至少是25k+ 这是我保守估计
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38594
<imtxc> yunfan: 买啥
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 普京获得诺贝尔和平奖提名
<yunfan> 要不然他不会租那房子
<yunfan> imtxc: brix ii 带i7那款
<onlylove> 前nasa合同工……斯诺登工作真多
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个？一月2K的？
<imtxc> zenNamas`: emacs 里面telnet bbs 用啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 开玩笑 2k是人住的么 那房子好像是4k
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似现在bbs推崇加密连接
<yunfan> 加密连上去 还是会记ip
<onlylove> yunfan: 我住的连人住的都不如
<onlylove> yunfan: 也不难理解，啊当回家都用飞的
 * cherrot 求蛋壕包养啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在连机场门朝那都不知道
<onlylove> cherrot: 蛋壕不在，你等他在的时候再求包养
<cherrot> onlylove: 话说今天发工资  我都没动力看那个数字了。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 难道3位数
<yunfan> onlylove: 这没办法 都是山东的 这就是差距阿 像imtxc 我还得用地区差异来安慰下 对你就只能说实话了
<cherrot> onlylove: 还不至于  o(︶︿︶)o
 * cherrot 3月5日忆山东蛋壕
<yunfan> cherrot: 莫忽悠 你在企鹅呢
 * cherrot 估计 hamo 现在在家做全职主妇了 
<cherrot> yunfan: 我们开的嗷嗷低
<cherrot> maplebeats: 共勉吧 骚年
<maplebeats> cherrot: 啊？
<maplebeats> cherrot: what happen
<onlylove> cherrot: 企鹅工资高不是什么秘密
<onlylove> maplebeats: cherrot 求加薪
<cherrot> maplebeats: 快给 onlylove 证实一下我厂有多么黑
<cherrot> onlylove: 黑心工厂啊有木有
<cherrot> onlylove: 加班加到吐 给钱给死少   目测还木有度娘实习工资高
<onlylove> cherrot: 你不能和实习比，hamo不是之前也在度娘么
<cherrot> onlylove: 我都跟实习比了。。。还有比实习更少的么。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 我说的是我现在的钱跟实习比啊。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 你可以看看 onlylove 家的实习生
<onlylove> imtxc: 你妹……
<onlylove> cherrot: vmware实习生据说6900USD
<onlylove> cherrot: 不过不是国内
<onlylove> imtxc: 你没事4万找个实习生？
 * cherrot 乃们都是装穷的壕！
<onlylove> cherrot: 明明你在装，我税前还不如实习生的单位换成软妹币数目高
<onlylove> cherrot: 企鹅么，人都知道，买下红帽都没问题
<lucky__> imtxc: 你用手机irc客户端吗
<cherrot> onlylove: 不发钱管屁用  真心累不爱了。。。 这么干下去没个头
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 显示器不好还是驱动有问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456204 见附件，打开图片，绿色的那部分背景，显示器不好还是驱动有问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 来学习 — 2014-03-05 18:10
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38595
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国男女程序员的薪水相差不大
 * onlylove 想辞职
 * onlylove 想旅行
 * onlylove 下班
<onlylove> 不让下班是什么节奏啊！掀桌！
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 那就 强奸 老板
<cherrot> onlylove: 同掀桌！
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我脑袋还正常
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 可是这是 被炒鱿鱼 还有 免费 监狱游 的最好 方法
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我不想游监狱，而且那个女人，我也没兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 都是 为了 一个洞 ， 就上了吧， 反正 不知道什么时候被毒死，，
<cherrot> onlylove: 竟然是女老板  那有戏啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 脑袋坏掉了你
<cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 强奸多没技术含量
<cherrot> onlylove: :D
<onlylove> 俩脑袋坏掉的
<CyrusYzGTt> cherrot§ onlylove 想 辞职
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 那还不如买个实体娃娃
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 还不用进监狱
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 貌似 最仿真的要 十几万
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 半实体的8万
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你8万能把你从监狱里面保释？
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 而且 你进去监狱后，还可以 爆菊 或者 被爆
<onlylove> 果然脑袋坏掉了
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 肖申克的救赎看过没
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 放心，只要你在某一个城市，我认识人，可以将你 顶替别人判死刑
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 不看 战争片，
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是战争片，不好意思
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 不看 无聊片，乏味的
 * imtxc 掀桌子
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 那个片子有点意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 你掀桌做毛
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为真吃多了...
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 不聊了，， 我看 AV 去， 争取 新闻再次出现 擼管死
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 里面有句狱长威胁主角的话，你会觉得你在被一列火车操
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 翻下今天的log，神提供了半个链接，你根据那个链接可以搜到一部
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 磁力链接
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 神即魔，不要相信
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你和ee说去
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 让它回滚 log
<onlylove> 不管了，明天再说
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 不聊了，， 我看 AV 去， 争取 新闻再次出现 擼管死
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WVJWGZqIJB6JAAD_HTBJPEQAAMZBwAxBIwAAP81379.jpg 骚年,你确定你吹的是气球么
<nangcr> OWO大家好
<hoxily> nangcr: 晚上好
<xiaochou> ？
<xiaochou> 所以说现在就可以聊天了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • virtualbox 里的 debian 7 无法上网求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456206 主机 win7，虚拟机 virtualbox 上装的 debian 7，主机无线上网，debian 7 上不了，无论是采用 NAT 还是桥接到无线网卡都连不上，但若让主机连接手机热点上网，则 debian 桥接可以上，但主机使
<^k^>  ─> 用酒店无线网络，则 debian 就连不上，搞不定了，这是神马情况。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhcosin — 2014-03-05 20:49
<imtxc> nick sssss
<sssss> test
<^k^> sssss:点点点.  20:57 
<uuair> 有人用过danteserver这个软件么？linux下socks5服务器
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 蚂蚁浏览器for ubuntu版本，启动不到2秒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456207 蚂蚁浏览器for ubuntu版本发布，启动不到2秒，支持淘宝支付宝，有此功能：片头广告过滤，右键手势，托拽搜索，有漂亮的标签页，有保护眼睛的绿色皮肤 等。 增强了稳定性和速度，增加了国人常
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于intel hd4500显卡硬解的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456209 目前在ubuntu12.04上安装vaapi成功，相关信息如下： -> % vainfo libva: VA-API version 0.32.0 libva: va_getDriverName() returns 0 libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_drv_video.so libva: va_openDriver() returns 0 vainfo: VA-API ve
<^k^>  ─> rsion: 0.32 (libva 1.0.15) vainfo: Driver version: Intel i965 driver - 1.0.15 vainfo: Supported profile and entrypoints VAProfileMPEG2Simple : VAEntrypointVLD VAProfileMPEG2Main : V …
<jiero> 我想长胖！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<jiero> 我想长胖！！！
<xiaochou> 赞一个，@jiero
<jiero> xiaochou:  我需要可以一口气跑40层楼的体力。
<xiaochou> 我现在正在苦练五指禅，终于现在能做到六七个了，哈哈
<bokuno> 看海绵宝宝真的会上瘾...
<bokuno> http://tv.sohu.com/20131214/n391799724.shtml
<^k^> bokuno: ⇪ 《海绵宝宝》第85集 - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 停电后再开机Ubuntu12.04上网变得超慢.dns解析异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456211 停电后再开机Ubuntu12.04上网变得超慢.... 解析个页面要三四分钟.. 对网络知识不太了解.我该怎么修复啊 ---------------------- 用终端ping 提示 unkonwn host www.baidu.com ... 但是用浏览
<^k^>  ─> 器等个三四分钟还是能打开百度啊 dmesg -c ;ping www.baidu.com; dmesg 后没有任何输出.. 求搭救 dns 在停电前后都没改过啊 校园网. 内网能互ping …
<xiaoji> 出来聊天啊 = =
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 哭胖
<xiaoji> .
<bokuno> 吓了我了，重装了ZIM，导入笔记时路径中少写了个s，然后ZIM自动建立了新的目录和笔记本，给我一本空的笔记本...:-X作死啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: what
 * sssss 睡觉
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 刚装好12.04LTS后看不到自己的I5集成显卡有没有安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456214 刚装好12.04LTS后看不到自己的I5集成显卡有没有安装成功 不知怎么看集南显卡HD3000安装成功没有> 统计信息: 发表于 由 zlylbytom — 2014-03-06 6:39
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 网购时侯的幽默对话。 : 买家:掌柜在吗?卖家:在的,亲。买家:可以推荐下适合我用的护肤品吗?卖家:好的,请问mm什么类型皮肤呀?买家mm:我是混合偏干的泼妇(皮肤)(拼音输入法,哈哈)卖家:汗。
<arinya> 我在windows中禁音，回到ubuntu就没有声音，ubuntu看上去一切正常。
<arinya> 谁遇到过？
<arinya> 并且在ubuntu下*看上去*声音是正常工作的
<sou_> 宿主是win？
<eexpress> arinya: win刷了声卡固件。
<knownbad> 跑alsamixer看看master是否被静音了。
<knownbad> 或是其他的设定。
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 闲人们来品评一下这篇文章，最好能剖析一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456215 一位国产法律专家的专业文章，看后想要说点什么感觉又不知从何下口，有闲人发表一点素材么？ 原文在这： http://www.chinaiprlaw.cn/file/200407222575.html 尤其注意第四条“四、开放源代码及相关
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 闲人们来品评一下这篇文章，最好能剖析一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456215 一位国产法律专家的专业文章，看后想要说点什么感觉又不知从何下口，有闲人发表一点素材么？ 原文在这： http://www.chinaiprlaw.cn/file/200407222575.html 尤其注意第四条“四、开放源代码及相关
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 闲人们来品评一下这篇文章，最好能剖析一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456215 一位国产法律专家的专业文章，看后想要说点什么感觉又不知从何下口，有闲人发表一点素材么？ 原文在这： http://www.chinaiprlaw.cn/file/200407222575.html 尤其注意第四条“四、开放源代码及相关
<arinya> 必须承认，作为一种商业策略，"开放源代码"行动是相当成功的。
<MeaCu1pa> 大部分书说的没错，但是对于个人家庭用户，我觉得不是一点意义没有
<MeaCu1pa> 至少选择权，升级，维护，扩展，方便得多
<arinya> 虽然我们不能肯定所有被修改过的软件都是不好的或有病毒的，但由于经过了不确定的人的修改，原始软件开发商已经不再对其承担任何安全性与可靠性担保；用户只能依现状（as is）而使用，一旦出现问题，用户将无法找到为损害性后果承担责任的人。
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你那bot发神经了
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 说啥呢
<arinya>  可以预言，自由软件及开放源代码行动可能带来的商机已经基本被用尽；其在市场上的炒作价值也已所剩不多，而且基本上无法为中国本土的软件开发商所用。为此，我们并不倡导这种行动在中国的蔓延。
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: 不是说开源么...专家不是说开源对家庭没啥用么
<MeaCu1pa> 蔓延...这个词...
<MeaCu1pa> 专家为啥喜欢用第一人称复数...他难道还代表了啥，拔高自己...
<zhouqt> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<caleb-> 这种无脑文就别看了
<MeaCu1pa> zhouqt: ...
<MeaCu1pa> zhouqt: 好二的名
<zhouqt> MeaCu1pa: 纳尼？
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 你真蛋疼。这还认真
<MeaCu1pa> zhouqt: 说你这名字怪
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: 恩，疼
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 看来乃不是qt党，哈哈
<eexpress> gfrog: 他当然不是，如果是，qt应该在前面
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 基娃娃，我现在连linux都没了
<eexpress> 比如你的g，就在前面。 gfrog lol
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 你去win8了？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 叔儿，快来我社搞ubuntu
<gfrog> eexpress: ……
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: ...家里winXP, 还没心思整
<eexpress> 还要xp啊
<MeaCu1pa> 最近没心思弄
<eexpress> gfrog: 给一个近照。忘记你的头发的样式了。
<onlylove> 法律专家，微软是不是有一堆，随时准备和人打官司？嗯，18摸和乌龟壳也有不少
<MeaCu1pa> 恩，律师团，养的很肥呢，随时出击
<eexpress> 18m估计就剩下专家了。
<MeaCu1pa> 18m玩开源最在行了
<MeaCu1pa> 1年就灭了Borland, 靠eclipse
<eexpress> 这倒是。ibm-128网站
<eexpress> gfrog: ..
<MeaCu1pa> 比如有个产品市场占有率60%, 还有一个10%, 你要灭那60%的，只要买下那10%的，再开源，即可
<MeaCu1pa> Borland仗着自己Delphi牛逼，托大
<MeaCu1pa> 结果18摸花点小钱就灭了它
<onlylove> 看到国产法律专家就好有喜感，就和他用的番茄花园啥的是原版似的
<onlylove> 说他用正版软件，我才不信
<eexpress> 今天公司组织出去泡温泉。
<MeaCu1pa> 这不好说，专家也就需要windows和word而已
<eexpress> 3.6节
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 不好说毛，看他在那，如果是三线城市啥的，你摸得到正版（oem的除外）
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 再说了，就算系统是正版，那office呢
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 那法律专家没准连正版的概念都不明白
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我家就有，我前雇主，忽悠zf说是正版，其实哪里是正版，原版光盘而已
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 然后和我说，我用正版光盘装的，当然是正版
<MeaCu1pa> -_-!
<MeaCu1pa> zf不是有zf采购么
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 采购的rflinux？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你觉得那群人玩的来？
 * lucky_ 有人用andchat吗
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: zf 采购的Windows...
<eexpress> onlylove: 你说的这些正版，没多少钱嘛。
<MeaCu1pa> 真没多少钱
<onlylove> eexpress: 没多少钱，确实
<eexpress> lucky_: yaaic
<onlylove> eexpress: 一套才2000多软妹币
<onlylove> eexpress: 不算office
<eexpress> onlylove: momo，真没算过钱的。
<lucky_> eexpress: yaaic没办法tab吧？
<onlylove> eexpress: 还有客户要求装autocad的
<eexpress> lucky_: 手势横向
<eexpress> onlylove: codewarriors当年一套3000$。自己算
<onlylove> eexpress: autocad和photoshop貌似不是2000块能搞定的
<onlylove> eexpress: 我只是说，连正版系统都没买过的，在说商业和开源，觉得很好笑
<eexpress> 原厂跑过来，黑着脸说：你们至少买一套正版吧。当着面用这么多不好吧。
<onlylove> 微软才懒得去我家那种小地方
<onlylove> 到济南这样的就差不多了
<lucky_> eexpress: port=6667？
<imtxc> onlylove: 见色大象了么
<eexpress> lucky_: 都可以吧。8000. ssl的7000
<onlylove> imtxc: 没
<lucky2> test
<^k^> lucky2:点点点.  10:18 
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚来就看见pk区那法律砖家的帖子
<imtxc> 现在 $ 汇率多少哇
<onlylove> imtxc: 他那外号怎么来的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知奥啊
<lucky_> eexpress: tab是手指在输入框上面左右划吗
<onlylove> 美元(USD)	 100	 611.20	 609.98	 605.09	 612.42
<onlylove> imtxc: 现钞买入605
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道你想要什么价格
<eexpress> lucky_: 记得是直接横向，不需要输入框上，自己测试嘛。
<lucky_> eexpress: test failed
<AndChat|358400>  eexpress 还是用回andchat了
<onlylove> 头疼……该不是又感冒了吧……
<adam8157> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/423085   谁想买?
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 再降价：AKG 爱科技 头戴式耳机 K420*2 356元包邮（合178元/只）_京东商城优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<freeflying> Carlos Gong ‏@Carlos_Gong  8h
<freeflying> 用 Ubuntu 是一种牙酸的感觉，用 Ubuntu Kylin 是牙疼……
<onlylove> freeflying: 需要牙医吗？
<eexpress> 我的登不上，应该是在回退，边框变小的时候，横向触摸。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你有券?
<freeflying> onlylove, ll
<adam8157> imtxc: 有
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕.猴总
<freeflying> adam8157, https://twitter.com/Carlos_Gong/status/441262650127679489/photo/1
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Twitter / Carlos_Gong: Perfect for people with no ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我刚买完
<adam8157> freeflying: "呵呵"
<freeflying> gfrog, 壕又买啥了
<yunfan> adam8157: ä¹°brix ii
<gfrog> freeflying: 耳机
<adam8157> yunfan: 给你买? 行啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 爽啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 昨天吃完饭回你gtalk你又没反应
<gfrog> freeflying: 不买不行了，每次开会都被人鄙视
<freeflying> gfrog, 老板给报销多好啊
<eexpress> AndChat|358400: 明显是直接触摸嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 耳机才几个钱啊，我想让他给我报销显示器和ssd啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 那货不小吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 估计转运运费便宜不了
 * gfrog 妈蛋，开了kvm guest之后hangout就听不到声音了，我十分怀疑是磁盘性能比较渣
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Python里beautifulsoup分析网页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456218 首先，我是刚接触编程的，因为刚开始接触的是python就从它开始了，关键是觉得相对容易学。说这句费话的原因是我只想问问题，不想再出现让我用别的语言之争，基本掌握它了我再去学其它的。 问题：我
<freeflying> gfrog, 我有个128G的
<^k^>  ─> 们经常关注船舶动向，老是打开网页挺烦的，需要从下面这个网站中过滤出所有"卸货名称"为"铁矿砂"的"中文船名"，中文船名是个链接， …
<gfrog> adam8157: 毫毛
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不是装在本子上的么……
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<freeflying> gfrog, 我一共有三个, 40G的intel 和128G的三星都是2.5的
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有个256的msata装在本子上
<freeflying> happyaron, 壕蓉
<freeflying> happyaron, 这个名字好吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 不好
<gfrog> freeflying: 40G的甩给我吧，我装N54L上当系统盘。
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且亚马逊的盒子都很夸张啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 256的甩给我吧，我当系统盘
<happyaron> 再说tjjtds
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪!!!
<happyaron> 貌似这是当年 tenzu 的口头禅
<gfrog> imtxc: 那次一号店给我送货，送到了问我箱子还要不要，不要他们就回收了。 哈哈
<imtxc> gfrog: 对, 我买耳机的盒子他们也拿走了..
 * adam8157 谁送我个msata的?
<imtxc> gfrog: 关键转运是按盒子大小收费的吧?
<gfrog> happyaron: 现在 tenzu有他家娃的xjj弹了。
<happyaron> AndChat|358400: 求送
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 求送
<gfrog> imtxc: 不知道，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 铜球
<adam8157> happyaron: 土壕退散
<AndChat|358400> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> AndChat|358400: 搞错了。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 你是土豪好吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 真心的快穷死了, 真心话大实话
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38600
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mozilla调查为什么戴尔要对安装Firefox收费
<imtxc> adam8157: 转运运费是按盒子大小还是按重量收费的呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 鄙视你这种天天哭穷的
<adam8157> imtxc: 综合
<onlylove> happyaron: 昨天据说adam的年薪590k
<adam8157> imtxc: 你的天坑啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总不骗你
<eexpress> happyaron: 上次蛋蛋回家，把几十万都埋家里地窖了。作老婆本。
<happyaron> adam8157: 土豪！！！
<yunfan> imtxc: 那货很小的好吧  巴掌大
<adam8157> onlylove: 不够你给补么?
<happyaron> eexpress: 嗯！
<adam8157> happyaron: 不够你给补么?
<happyaron> onlylove: 打土豪，分SSD
<imtxc> adam8157: 估计得等一个月了
<yunfan> adam8157: 昨天你11点多了回我 额
<happyaron> adam8157: 找 imtxc
<freeflying> adam8157, 你么事别找抽
<onlylove> adam8157: 找你老板补
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥时候买啊?
<freeflying> adam8157, 当心大家一起鄙视你
<imtxc> adam8157: 唉, 跟顺丰一个价儿了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 拜真壕
<gfrog> adam8157: -> 豪 嚎 壕
<adam8157> 真没意思, 最近真的很穷 还被调侃 妈蛋啊!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋妈啊
<eexpress> gfrog: 刚才要你的近照。咋不回答。
<gfrog> eexpress: 啥近照？
<eexpress> 。
<yunfan> adam8157: 下午吧  我现在给公司弄点东西
<eexpress> 近照。又不是裸照。你着急啥。
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<gfrog> eexpress: 凑近了没法看，吓人
<yunfan> 这次算是大出血了
<eexpress> 看发型。
<adam8157> eexpress: 要他贱照
<happyaron> yunfan: 买啥了大出血？
<happyaron> adam8157: 我昨天忘记拿过年的礼品了……
<adam8157> imtxc: 你的天坑, 晚你两天的单子都发货了, 你的还属于"少量扔在处理中"
<freeflying> happyaron, 下次我帮你拿吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 百通客服的话信不得
<onlylove> imtxc: 你应该买大点的盒子
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是客服, 是网站公示
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啥都不知道啊
<imtxc> 公示更信不得
<adam8157> imtxc: 我信了你的邪
<imtxc> adam8157: 我已经做好五一收货的准备了
 * imtxc 海淘不利啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 丢了东西他们能把运费退给我吧....
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> 回来点儿是点儿啊 lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 你的东西还没拿到?
<imtxc> freeflying: 还早呢
<freeflying> imtxc, 我在你之后下单的都拿到了啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 擦,你用的哪家转运
<freeflying> imtxc, sfbuy
<imtxc> freeflying: 哦, sfbuy 贵吧, 买个手表回来运费大约多少?
<freeflying> imtxc, 10-15刀的运费吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 那么便宜!!
<imtxc> 5555
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 我擦，英语又被鄙视了
 * gfrog 口语真心弱爆了
<freeflying> gfrog, 不能啊
<imtxc> freeflying: sfbuy 有没有免税州
<onlylove> imtxc: 国内没有卡西欧？
<freeflying> imtxc, 有啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 被谁
<gfrog> adam8157: 一个新加坡的大婶
<imtxc> freeflying: 额
<adam8157> imtxc: 下次用风雷
<freeflying> gfrog, 贵司来了个新加坡大婶?
<freeflying> adam8157, 必须的sfbuy
<imtxc> adam8157: 下次只用 sfbuy ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是。
<freeflying> adam8157, 其它都是渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的税钱都够sf运费了...
<imtxc> freeflying: imadper 用sf, 所以我以为他们家运费非常贵^
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 转运这个，不能只考虑价格吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 服务质量和速度也算在成本里面
<imtxc> onlylove: 唉,不管了
<onlylove> imtxc: 这东西就像环保一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 等我忘掉了然后到手还算一个惊喜 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, homebrew还是fink还是macport
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我没mac啊，哪了解这些……
<adam8157> imtxc: 这个到手后准备注销buytong
<imtxc> adam8157: 这次咱们的运费算下来多少了
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕以后用sfbuy吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 感觉也跟 sf 差不多啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没法注册啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 是, 每磅只便宜1$
<imtxc> .......
<piggybox_> freeflying: 当然是homebrew
<freeflying> piggybox_, 哦
<freeflying> piggybox_, 输入法和irc里
<maplebeats> freeflying: brew
<imtxc> adam8157: 其实就算发过来, 也清不了关
<imtxc> adam8157: 厦门3月8号才开始清关呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 又不是那个口岸
<imtxc> adam8157: 百通优先线不是厦门么
<imtxc> 貌似手表都是那边
<adam8157> imtxc: sfbuy没注册之前只好用风雷了, 挺快的, 我的几次体验都很好
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:18 
<onlylove> 受不了了！
<zenNamaste> imtxc: .
<freeflying> gfrog, 这里居然连不上你的vps
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿帮我要个linode的推荐码吧，我去买个linode
<freeflying> gfrog, 我得用sshuttle连到linode才能连到你的上面
<freeflying> gfrog, 能报销了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 一直能啊，我之前懒得弄
<gfrog> freeflying: 这次报了一下，我发现乱七八糟报销下来还是不少钱的
<imtxc> gfrog: 求个vpn账户 lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 只给C记员工的
<freeflying> lol
<jayk> hmmmm
<freeflying> gfrog, 别海淘小玩意了, 海淘汽车吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 上不了牌儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计只能海淘玩具汽车
<freeflying> gfrog, check your mail
<jayk> 看清楚了 我是求 p哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 这不是smzdm上的帖子么
<gfrog> freeflying: 貌似现在美标车在帝都不给上牌了
<freeflying> gfrog, 你盛京可以啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 再说进口还是要交不少税的，不见得比在4S买便宜
<freeflying> gfrog, 税没多少, 最高不过30%
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃知道911在米帝多少吗
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@ 这还不多……
<gfrog> freeflying: 多少米？
<freeflying> gfrog, 8-9w
<freeflying> gfrog, 国内价格在100w软妹币一闪吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正我都是买不起的
<piggybox_> 911...
<gfrog> freeflying: 球1k$的车……
<freeflying> gfrog, 森林人在米帝不过2w多点, 国内快30w了
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是有车了吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以再买不起了嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，难怪森林人看起来就像是10多w的车
<jayk> 自己搜索
<piggybox_> subaru一向不重视外观嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 心动了吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 心动啥？
<freeflying> adam8157, imtxc zenNamaste onlylove ^^
<freeflying> 以后别海淘小东西了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我对subaru无爱啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我不会开车
<freeflying> 直接淘车回来
<adam8157> freeflying: 也养不起保时捷...
<jayk> :<
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋用贵司的unity8
<freeflying> happyaron, ^^
<adam8157> freeflying: 我都不用的
<happyaron> freeflying: 没用过
<freeflying> happyaron, adam8157 靠, where are your loyalties
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 就是，快学我，用kubuntu。 cc freeflying
<adam8157> freeflying: nowhere
<happyaron> freeflying: 想不想要输入法了。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^
 * adam8157 debian用户路过
<freeflying> gfrog, ubuntu
<freeflying> happyaron, 我用百度输入法了
<freeflying> adam8157, shame
 * adam8157 就不用就不用, 哼
<gfrog> freeflying: 米帝FJ cruiser倒是真心便宜。这货在国内50w+，米帝报价还不到3w刀
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是大排量进口税也高吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有sienna，米帝也很便宜。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你可以去海关总署查税率啊
<imtxc> 百度输入法?
<freeflying> gfrog, 没你想的高的
<freeflying> gfrog, 进口车在国内的高价不是税的原因, 都是这帮孙子故意抬高车价格
<happyaron> freeflying: 你已经不是linux用户了？
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊
<happyaron> freeflying: mac?
<freeflying> imtxc, onlylove 有意我的三爽笔记本不, 1080p的屏幕, 12Gram, 256GSSD
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 土豪
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们才是壕啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 用不起mac
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们早都上了土豪金
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有mac贵
<freeflying> happyaron, 单位体积的价格比mac高太多太多了
<gfrog> freeflying: 最高税率 25%
<gfrog> freeflying: 本子出我吧，叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 我来倒腾mac
<freeflying> gfrog, 所以海淘汽车靠谱吧
<gfrog> freeflying: sienna顶配报价才4w$，妈蛋，再收1w的税，再加1w的运费，也只不过6w$，还比国内便宜30w
<gfrog> freeflying: 这价格在国内也就买个夏朗
<freeflying> gfrog, 运费最多3k
<happyaron> freeflying: 付不起那么多总价啊
 * maplebeats WOW，出内推邮件了，上次谁叫我帮他们内推来着。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 往多算嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 还得去us看车交钱签协议呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 不用, 找个朋友去看就好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，来辆保姆车吧，lol http://www.toyota.com/configurator/#!/series/sienna/grade/XLE
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Build a Toyota | Build a Custom Toyota Vehicle Package
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 喂喂
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你缺老板么?
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<maplebeats> adam8157: 不缺
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你介意多一个老板么?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你介意再多一个老板么
<maplebeats> adam8157: 介意
<maplebeats> imtxc: 很介意
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你缺老板的老板么?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 缺
<adam8157> maplebeats: 请推荐我去
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: mbp 到手了?
<freeflying> imtxc, 昨晚吃过饭在楼下入了个
<freeflying> maplebeats, 你介意多个老板的老板不
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞
<happyaron> freeflying: 土豪啊，说买就买，都不考虑
<happyaron> freeflying: 买个手机我都考虑了好几个月
 * adam8157 羡慕
<freeflying> happyaron, 又不花我钱
<gfrog> freeflying: 选完了可选包，44k
<freeflying> gfrog, 动心了吧
 * adam8157 羡慕
 * happyaron 羡慕
<freeflying> adam8157, happyaron 羡慕你们啊
 * onlylove 没有驾照，仰望一群壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 没钱，买不起
<freeflying> maplebeats, piggybox_ 你们用colloquy不
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 已经卸载的预装应用程序在系统升级后是否会被再次安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456220 比如，我卸载了12.04版本的totem（电影播放机），如果我把系统升级到14.04，由于totem是ubuntu的预装应用程序，它是否会被重新安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dogfairy — 2014-03-06
<^k^>  ─> 12:38
<imtxc> 仰慕啊
 * imtxc 仰慕 adam8157 , gfrog , freeflying, happyaron
<adam8157> imtxc: 昨天被gprs坑了, 打车付款的时候连不上, nnnnd
<adam8157> 求lte-tdd
<imtxc> adam8157: 又被反薅了啊? 你好歹用个  edge 啊
<imtxc> gprs 连不上太正常了
<piggybox_> 美帝车全球最便宜，因为有购买力的消费者最多，销量上规模成本才能降下去
<adam8157> imtxc: 头一回想薅结果不成功
<palomino|working> :o
<piggybox_> freeflying: 用limechat
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: ?
<imtxc> 现在不用软件都不容易打到车了吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 媒婆要推你
<freeflying> piggybox_, limechat在mac上的UI很糟糕
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: lpy 找他, 别找我
<piggybox_> freeflying: 但是内存占用稳定，colloquy会越用越多
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 喜欢你不行啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: tdd = 踢蛋蛋  你用, 不吉利
<imtxc> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Picture/469945?p=1#a0 找二代是上十大的好路子啊
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<freeflying> piggybox_, 你是iOS上用还是OSX上用
<imtxc> zenNamaste: FDD 呢
<piggybox_> freeflying: osx
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 疯蛋蛋 你说呢?
<zenNamaste> 肥蛋蛋?
<imtxc> 我没帽子,不乱说
<freeflying> piggybox_, 因为没提交到app store所以没人审查质量?
 * zenNamaste 蔽组有个空缺!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我的头发也是平的, sign
 * zenNamaste 来了就做管理呀!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 谁又辞职了?
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 我要，我要！
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我稍微收拾了一下, 就不平了
<lpy> zenNamaste: ？
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃的头发不是卷的吗
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 就是昨天跟咱吃饭那个呀
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯 相当卷
<zenNamaste> lpy: maplebeats 帮你内推呢
<lpy> maplebeats: OwO
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不是被gz顶了么?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: gz的岗位就空缺了呀!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 赞
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 肯定要再找个管理层的人补上呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你不胖, 真的.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 谢谢!
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 谁家缺管理层?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我这里
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我们组最终形态是, 六个管理者, 管三个实习生.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 多高哇
<imtxc> ........
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 什么多高?
<imtxc> 不是高管么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是呀
<palomino|working> :o zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: :-)
<palomino|working> 想起上中学时学生会2个主席9个部长2个干事。。
<phantome1> ^-^
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: lol~
<palomino|working> 11个人指挥那俩。。
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: lol~
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 你们的部长干活吗?
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 肯定要的吧?
<imtxc> awesome 里面怎么让 fqterm floating 啊
<palomino|working> 不知道... zenNamaste
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2901130449
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 15岁女儿怀孕了，29岁妈妈气极报警_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<arch> http://imagebin.org/297490   cups-pdf怎么设置啊
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 如何在oom的时候不kill掉指定进程
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 给-1000的oom-adj
<zenNamaste> onlylove: -1000的, 绝对不会被杀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不过, 不kill你的mem-eater, kill掉别的, 也很难收
<zenNamaste> 难受
<Tingo1983> 测试中文
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> imtxc: floating
<imtxc> adam8157: 别的窗口都行, 就这个 fqterm 莫名其妙
<imtxc> test
<adam8157> imtxc: 用xprop点一下
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:46 
<imtxc> adam8157: clsass是对的啊
<imtxc> Fqterm.bin 嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 用instance
<adam8157> imtxc: 因为class有时候会变
<imtxc> adam8157: 我试试
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:53 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jusss> adam8157: 14.04还有聚会吗
<adam8157> jusss: 不鸡到
 * adam8157 有我也不去...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 要t-shirt和贴纸呀
<jusss> adam8157: 还没去过北京，想去玩玩
 * adam8157 还有个红帽大使的T
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 贴纸有的是
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 下次见面给一斤
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 提醒我就没问题
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 以后我看见别人的苹果电脑, 就贴个ubuntu
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 以前我舍友买asus的主板, 送了个asus的贴纸, 我就贴别人mba上面了. asus的mba! 哈哈哈!
<jusss> zenNamaste: 贴个微软正版认证
<zenNamaste> jusss: 没贴纸, 你提供?
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我一直用盗版 没正版的贴纸
<zenNamaste> 我也没有
<jusss> zenNamaste: 前端时间发现ie6突然看不了国内的视频网站了
<zenNamaste> jusss: 别跟我说.
<onlylove> jusss: 你得蛋疼到什么程度去参加那么无聊的聚会
<cherrot> adam8157: 给我半斤贴纸贴着玩儿
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 体检过了么，你
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，我还没去过北京，现在又没地方实习，想去转转
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉找工作好难。。。
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 过了，材料齐了，就等结果...
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 哪里人
<onlylove> jusss: 你来北京吧，火车站周围转几天，有人主动找你，找工作吗？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 啧啧，我血脂高的厉害，脂肪肝也厉害
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 这是为啥
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 血脂高有办法么
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 看样子就得有富贵病
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 河北邢台 现在在石家庄
<roylez> adam8157: 渡你妹
<freeflying> roylez, 渣乐
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<onlylove> jusss: 给你个不太好的办法，去无忧投简历
<freeflying> 蛋蛋壕 adam8157
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 哭胖
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 去年没怎么锻炼，和lp吃火锅又多
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 咋
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 混南方啊～
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我学通信的。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 通过ssh登录到远端ubuntu系统，网络断开后再次登录，如何回到上次中断处 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456221 用ssh登录到远端的ubuntu。执行了一些列命令。后来网络断开，ssh连接也断开。 再次接上网络的时候，本机ip地址变化了。ssh登录后，不再原来的断开时的地方，
<^k^>  ─> 新开了一个终端。 如何能够切换过去呢？ uyue2010@uyue2010-u1204x64:~$ who uyue2010 tty7 2014-03-05 16:43 uyue2010 pts/1 2014-03-05 16:45 (:0.0) uyue2010 pts/2 2014 …
<jusss> 早知道该选计算机
<onlylove> 疯了……又搞错配置了
<onlylove> 快被自己折腾死了
 * adam8157 学无线电的路过
 * zenNamaste 学水产养殖的路过
 * adam8157 afk
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
 * nyfair 学历史的路过
<nyfair> 美帝电线地中埋,汉斯服务纸里包,霓虹一月造核武,三哥一亿皆富强
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 跑什么! 不问你东西!
<freeflying> nyfair, 妹纸是学历史的啊
<onlylove> 大学生们谈论创业 “还是软件专业好啊，几个人凑点钱，写个游戏或者应用，就能创业了。” “是啊，比我们机械强多了，老子学数控机床的，100w的床子是入门价，做梦创业吧” “唉，我们学微电子工艺的，产线投资是10亿为单位的，还TMD是美元，梦都没做过” “操，你们别埋怨了，老子学中国革命史的，创业？哼………â€
<ToaNii> onlylove:你用的什么编码？看不到...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你别复制了, 每次都是乱码...
<zenNamaste> 銝芣虜  <-  这都是啥呀
<adam8157> irssi赛高
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这么赛高, 那你说  銝芣虜   是啥....
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 大学生们谈论创业 “还是软件专业好啊，几个人凑点钱，写个游戏或者应用，就能创业了。” “是啊，比我们机械强多了，老子学数控机床的，100w的床子是入门价，做梦创业吧” “唉，我们学微电子工艺的，产线投资是10亿为单位的，还TMD是美元，梦都没做过” “操，你们别埋怨了，老子学中国革命史的，创业？哼………
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我就没看见这几个字
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵组缺人？ 球内推啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵组高大上啊，净出 adam8157 这种高端人士
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 他不是我们组的呀
<onlylove> 我觉得可能是chrome编码的问题吧……
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵大组
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 发简历到我邮箱, 我帮你推
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 听说贵司又走了几个人？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 是吗?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 谁呀?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 又走怎么?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: sysadmin啥的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那都不认识...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 走不走跟我关系不大.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: irssi有自动识别猜测编码的功能
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 总打台球那几个
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 什么时候三国杀能清了, 就好了.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 天天太吵, 不能再pantry里面午睡了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃准备推翻贵司的公司文化嘛，lol
<gfrog> zenNamaste: book 会议室啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 蔽公司的文化我就不懂了.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 每天中午都把fedora占了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 蔽组的文化是全员管理, 不做测试.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我看行.
<onlylove> adam8157: 有没有啥犯错不会出篓子的工作
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 太平间管理员
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 拉倒吧，那是出错会诈尸的地方
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 扫大街诶, 大不了没扫干净
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这个不错，不过我家里扫大街不是随便能干的，得有人
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦. 保安什么的, 不好. 出错了会有大事情.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 司机什么的更不好, 自己都危险, 出错的话
<onlylove> 我就纳闷了，为啥我都reboot机器了，hadoop进程还在！
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 去地震局吧, 地震局不会出错, 出错也没事.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我庆幸我现在没继续干我的专业，不然真麻烦了
<cherrot> onlylove: 这是自动启动的节奏？
<imtxc> 扫大街太危险
<onlylove> cherrot: 我没设置自启动
<onlylove> cherrot: 然后启动的时候和我说进程存在
<gfrog> onlylove: reboot错机器了
<gfrog> onlylove: 说不定你把哪个生产服务器reboot了。
<onlylove> gfrog: 不可能，那个脚本我用了多少次了
<gfrog> onlylove: 执行错机器了
<onlylove> gfrog: 一共9台vm，192网段的，错毛，其他机器都10段的
<gfrog> onlylove: 你这不还有9次错误的机会么
<adam8157> onlylove: 富二代
<onlylove> gfrog: 一个循环，到8台机器上reboot
<onlylove> gfrog: ssh "reboot"
<onlylove> gfrog: 这样也出错？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我怎么变富二代了，这和二代什么关系
<gfrog> onlylove: 那有啥不可能
<adam8157> onlylove: "有没有啥犯错不会出篓子的工作"  -> 富二代
<onlylove> adam8157: 二代出的事情还少阿
<yunfan> adam8157: 听说你的转运很慢？
<adam8157> yunfan: 改用快的转运就完了
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 超声波清洗机很不错。
<adam8157> yunfan: 以前给 zenNamaste 买过洗鼻器和衣服, 挺快的
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果这样也出错，我真的无语了，就一台vm上有这套shell
<adam8157> yunfan: 我自己用的时候也挺快
<piggybox_>  onlylove: 用的哪个hadoop发行？cloudra还是hortonworks?
<onlylove> piggybox_: apache
<yunfan> adam8157: 好 我今天破事多 可能要晚上联系你了
<adam8157> yunfan: 好
<piggybox_> onlylove: 裸hadoop？
<onlylove> adam8157: 就给imtxc的时候不灵了是不
<adam8157> onlylove: 所以是他的问题 lol
<onlylove> piggybox_: 你不是问我哪个distro么，apache官方的
<yunfan> 还是要弄弄zerovm 等我机器买来 要试试
<yunfan> 换os的太重了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你整天买东西……家里装得下？
<piggybox_> onlylove: 你这么说就像问你用你哪个linux发行，你说是kernel.org的。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<onlylove> piggybox_: http://mirror.nus.edu.sg/apache/hadoop/common/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Index of /apache/hadoop/common
<onlylove> piggybox_: 我不知道你是怎么称呼的，我司就叫apache
<onlylove> piggybox_: 其他商业版都有名字，cloudra的叫CDH
<piggybox_> 恩，CDH非常流行
<piggybox_> 基本和Redhat对于linux一个地位
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 你之前竟然在hhkb的那个公司
<onlylove> 我要暴躁了，喵的，在一个host上的vm和在不一样host上的vm都走一个交换机，划分topology有意思么！
<onlylove> 又没启用VMCI，不能走硬件bus
<adam8157> onlylove: 糕手 你现在好gaoji
<piggybox_> onlylove: 是啊，我司直接用amazon emr, 因为找不到会维护hadoop集群的人
<onlylove> adam8157: gaoji毛，赶紧的，给找个sa的活，这devqe玩不了
<freeflying> gfrog, 干啥用的
<nyfair> hhkb是啥？
<nyfair> hhkb是什么
<gfrog> freeflying: 洗不怕水的小物件的
<freeflying> nyfair, 屌丝专用
<nyfair> !hhkb
<gfrog> freeflying: 眼镜、手表、首饰
<adam8157> onlylove: 建议你继续玩一会儿, 越抓狂成长越快
<freeflying> gfrog, 你买了啊
<nyfair> 爱沙尼亚外长佩特对阿什顿说，有一位参加了救援基辅流血事件中伤者的医生向他提供了一些资料。这为医生出示了一些照片和其它证据，这些东西表明，在二月乌克兰发生的流血事件中，向警察以及示威者开枪的是同一批人，他们使用的子弹都相同。这位医生还说，乌克兰新政府在得知此事之后表示不愿意进行深入调查。在与阿什顿通话中
<nyfair> 　　对于这份被曝光的电话录音，爱沙尼亚外交部发言人已经确定了它的真实性。
<^k^> nyfair: define:hhkb The |Happy Hacking Keyboard| is a small computer keyboard produced by PFU Limited of Japan, co-developed with Japanese computer pioneer Eiiti Wada.
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕送我hhkb键盘
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，几十块钱才。
<adam8157> nyfair: 我还等你保养我呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 高大上啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 毛阿，shell scripts都写好了，就是每天重复
<nyfair> adam8157: 不就你一天工钱么
<freeflying> gfrog, 这东西倒是确实便宜
<adam8157> nyfair: 一年的
<freeflying> gfrog, 人家实验室里的用得比较多
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪里买的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，拿来洗镜头
<jusss> adam8157: 我想买个键盘了
<gfrog> adam8157: 大taobao嘛
<onlylove> adam8157: 我现在倒是想，不行我用perl或者别的把这套scripts重新实现下？
<imtxc> onlylove: 也有可能是我买的东西的原因, 走不同的线路速度可能不一样
<jusss> adam8157: 我的用了2年现在按键卡死了
<piggybox_> 没啥意思，还是微软人体工学键盘好
<onlylove> piggybox_: 什么叫会维护hadoop集群
<freeflying> gfrog, 镜头手表没法洗啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Linpus（rpm 包架构） Linux 安装QQ 2013详解【转】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456223 知识篇： 1）Longene Longene是一个自由、开源的操作系统项目，目的是要把Linux的内核扩充成一个既支持Linux应用、也支持Windows应用，既支持Linux设备驱动、也支持Windows设备驱动的兼容
<onlylove> freeflying: 谁要给镜头洗澡？
<freeflying> onlylove, 你要收我的三爽吗
<jusss> 不想用低键程的，玩游戏按的手疼
<onlylove> freeflying: 没钱，真心的，想收我也没地方放，目前的asus还不知道怎么办
 * adam8157 office里有大哥打呼噜, 默默戴上耳机
<piggybox_> onlylove: 至少会自动部署集群，会scale up/down，会tune performance
<freeflying> onlylove, 出掉啊
<onlylove> piggybox_: 亲，我家领导说了，tune performance在国内基本没人
<freeflying> onlylove, 你看我的三爽的本子多厉害啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 09年的，出不掉了
<onlylove> freeflying: 独显有否
<freeflying> onlylove, ultrabook哪来的独显啊
<onlylove> piggybox_: 自动部署什么的，欢迎使用我司的BDE
<onlylove> piggybox_: 除开performance，剩下的都帮你搞定
<onlylove> freeflying: 看惠普
<gfrog> freeflying: 防水的手表可以，机械镜头可以
<onlylove> freeflying: 虽然是A卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意带了个手表架，可以把表架在水面上边只洗表带
<ipython__3> 大家好. python中,  flags |= _FUNCFLAG_USE_ERRNO   其中|=是什么意思啊? 先谢谢了
<gfrog> ipython__3: 跟C的意义一样。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【困惑】关于64位镜像中grub文件以及伴随的引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456225 不知道是我个人案例还是都这样，从官网下载下来的镜像，用软碟通烧录进U盘之后\pool\main\g\grub2-signed目录下的文件名为grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.9~ubuntu12.04.6+1.99-21ubuntu3.14_amd.deb，但是在
<^k^>  ─> U盘进行完整检测的时候提示文件grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.9~ubuntu12.04.6+1.99-21ubuntu3.14_amd64.deb不存在（注意最后的64）改为正确名字后可通过检测并 …
<ipython__3> gfrog: 谢谢.
<gfrog> onlylove: fio是个神马玩意？
<imtxc> gfrog: 什么高级东西,能洗眼镜?
<onlylove> 内存占用95的时候不报警，现在92报警，闹哪样
<gfrog> imtxc: 眼镜店都有的那玩意，超声清洗机
<onlylove> gfrog: fio，啥？不知道呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 某个磁盘性能测试套件。没用过
<piggybox_> onlylove: tune performance我们搞开发的也不会啊，不然要SA干嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 过几天去武汉看樱花吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 顺路找扎西 roylez 蹭饭
<onlylove> gfrog: 我司指定aio-stress
<gfrog> onlylove: ……
<gfrog> onlylove: 玩儿ceph嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 国内游的话, 等被睡之后去九寨沟
<onlylove> piggybox_: performance就是反复调整参数，比较结果，枯燥到死
<imtxc> gfrog: 看起来不错
<onlylove> adam8157: 怎么去九寨沟还要被睡之后
<onlylove> gfrog: 不玩
<piggybox_> onlylove: 但就是需要那种对细节坚持的人来当sa,dba
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛？
<onlylove> piggybox_: 你要知道，这世界最可怕的不是死亡，是等死
 * ipython__3 我觉得这个聊天室水很深.
<onlylove> piggybox_: 我要是和你说，我这几个月基本在做无用功，你怎么想，领导看不到结果不着急么
<onlylove> piggybox_: performance真的很让人抓狂
<onlylove> ipython__3: 这是专门灌水的地方，水浅了没意思
<Guest20982> 哪位有 MAAS JUJU 中文的手册之类的
<Guest20982> 这俩东西一直没弄明白
<adam8157> gfrog: 上
<onlylove> 其实有时候我觉得英语的讲的反而更明白……
<onlylove> 译成中文的要加上翻译的理解，如果翻译理解困难，基本就等于你不用想看懂了
<Guest20982> MASS装完之后，是用安装盘把节点挂进去么？！
<adam8157> http://imagebin.org/297505 so bloody true
<onlylove> adam8157: http://www.oschina.net/news/49430/this-7-y-o-girl-can-teach-you-a-thing-or-two-about
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 一个 7 岁女孩能告诉你的关于编程的事 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> adam8157: 7岁的黄毛丫头都知道的事情
<piggybox_> onlylove: 那也没办法，想想oracle那种传统关系数据库，怎么区分dba水平？不就一看挂了会不会修，二看调优能力。hadoop很快就会变成新一代的oracle
<onlylove> piggybox_: 除开淘宝这样的，有几个公司每天生成上TB的数据，不到1T的数据，犯不着hadoop吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 不光是一天生成1T才需要
<yunfan> 我们一天20G日志 但是分析要求很多  一个日志要按多种要求来分析
<onlylove> yunfan: http://geek.csdn.net/news/detail/2780
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 别老扯什么Hadoop了，你的数据根本不够大 - 极客头条 - CSDN.NET
<yunfan> onlylove: 手写很麻烦的 这人是站着说话不腰疼
<jusss> onlylove: 我装了5个浏览器
<jusss> onlylove: 多吗
<onlylove> yunfan: 可以和你说，我司大数据产品有个客户叫中国移动
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 哪个
<onlylove> yunfan: 自己想移动每天多少数据
<jusss> onlylove: ie opera firefox seamonkey chrome
<yunfan> onlylove: 你直接说数据 不要叫我想
<onlylove> jusss: 上下文丢了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不知道
<yunfan> 移动又不是什么业务都在你们这 还有你们对日志有什么处理
<yunfan> 就光存鬼才要hadoop呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 你什么数据都没有 就来批别人乱用 有点瞎扯
<nyfair> 超过1t很正常啊
<yunfan> 问题在于你们数据处理什么逻辑
<onlylove> jusss: 5给浏览器阿，不多，5个杀毒有点多
<yunfan> 有的人用hadoop其实只是为了用那上面的工具  和懒得自己实现分布式存储和计算什么的
<nyfair> hdfs做分布式存储不是脑抽么，一块坏了全都坏
<yunfan> 这说明你不懂办公室政治
<piggybox_> nyfair: ? 不是吧
<yunfan> hdfs坏了 可以骂开发团队 或者根本不敢骂
<yunfan> 如果是你自己做的工具坏了 把数据搞丢了 你可以想想看后果
<nyfair> piggybox_: 怎么不是，你别当我不懂原理，hdfs本来的设计初衷就是为了要更好的做mpa-reduce，所以同个数据都分拆在不同的node上了
<onlylove> nyfair: hdfs本身就是设计成假定硬件不可靠。所以有备份，所以1G数据在hdfs上面，是1G*n，n一般是3
 * nyfair 虽不鸟代码，论文还是要看的
<piggybox_> nyfair: 对啊，一份数据有2个备份
 * yunfan onlylove一下子戳穿了nyfair的假把戏
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不信我不信、
<onlylove> nyfair: 随便你不信，自己去搜dfs.replication什么意思
<nyfair> onlylove: 英文不好，看不懂
<onlylove> nyfair: hdfs就是一个浪费硬盘保证可靠性的东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 有没轻量点的分布式存储？
<yunfan> 多年前用过lustre 要改内核 太折腾了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道……
<piggybox_> yunfan: 多轻？
<yunfan> 而且直接接管块设备 额
<nyfair> yunfan: twitter storm?
<piggybox_> nyfair: 你知道storm是干嘛的么？
<nyfair> 哦，存储，没看到
<yunfan> piggybox_: 最好就是那种 一个进程启动 然后有一些配置 可以接管快设备 也可以像数据库这样自己开辟文件这样
<yunfan> 然后小巧点
<nyfair> piggybox_: 你烦死了，盯着我干嘛
<yunfan> 像beanstalkd这样的
<yunfan> 还有 轻量的map reduce框架推荐下  我还是比较怕java的工具 jvm的没问题
<jusss_> chrome的原来也有irc插件
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助,懂正则表达式的看看,谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456226 我很多文件,用正则表达式 : git add *.[ch], 就是增加了所有的c和h文件,但是,要除去b.h,这个正则式怎么写 ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 win1naruto — 2014-03-06 15:45
<yunfan> 难道要自己写？
<piggybox_> yunfan: 我知道有个nokia以前搞的轻量级mr叫disco,python写的
<yunfan> piggybox_: 我虽然是做python的 但是要说到用py写 那有点坑用户 GIL是个大问题
<yunfan> 不过也许他们是cgi模式 多进程worker
<onlylove> yunfan: blog.pythonisito.com/2011/07/zarkov-is-lightweight-map-reduce.html‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: Just a little Python: Zarkov is a Lightweight Map-Reduce Framework (@ pythonisito.com)
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个是啥，看过没
<yunfan> 这个看名字就有点意思  只是我不信赖py写的此类工具
<onlylove> 那你信赖啥
<nyfair> yunfan: 那你自己写个呗
<piggybox_> yunfan: well, 看样子disco的集群还不小 http://disco.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_static/screenshots/disco-main.png
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/png
 * nyfair 现在觉得ruby全方位都比py好
<nyfair> 河南人写得东西能用？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不是不鸟代码么
<yunfan> 我许多分析都恰好能用到mapreduce
<nyfair> onlylove: 上班不鸟不代表下班也不鸟
<yunfan> 其实我个人写的代码就是这模式 只不过是single worker
<yunfan> piggybox_: 我看看
<nyfair> onlylove: rpgmaker小黄油必须碰ruby，renpy小黄油必须碰py
<piggybox_> python，ruby两个都用，什么库好用就用什么
<onlylove> nyfair: 还好没必须碰perl的让你遇见，不然你不得和神对喷
<yunfan> onlylove: 用forth吧  forth界对操作系统和cpu都不满意 所以自己设计cpu以及用自己代替os
<yunfan> forther才是superstar
<piggybox_> 你们喷吧，俺睡觉去了
<yunfan> 这么晚睡
<nyfair> 你们喷吧，我睡觉去了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38606
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 早在2008年就有人对使用GnuTLS发出了警告
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 onlylove
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 别到处乱摸
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我时不时接到n久之前feature request产生 bug的最新回复。这是最恶心的了。
 * jieroarchl 抚摸 onlylove 脑袋
<yunfan> jieroarchl: 我好多年前  年幼无知在GAE上参加联名要求支持php
<yunfan> 去年还有收到消息  额
<yunfan> 那时候我已经不用php了
<jieroarchl> yunfan: 哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在呢，php去死？
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  yunfan 和 php没关系了
<yunfan> onlylove: jieroarchl 现在我司主业务代码就是php的 但是我明确跟他们说我不写php 偶尔给他们debug而已
<yunfan> 越看越恶心 tmd
 * yunfan 以前还从basic起家 黑历史真多 诶
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0306/151813_gndO_130710.jpg
<cherrot> yunfan: 好霸气！
<cherrot> yunfan: 求收留！
<onlylove> basic，我开始学码字就是basic
<onlylove> 那时候还是1998年
<palomino|working> ......
<iIlL10Oo> 我也是basic, 那是学习机里面的G-basic
<iIlL10Oo> 可能是Qbasic
<yunfan> cherrot: 你还是在企鹅把
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马学啥的
<palomino|working> basic起家...
<palomino|working> 然后汇编...
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 我还在编程爱好者论坛的qbasic分区混过
<palomino|working> 然后pascal...
<cherrot> yunfan: 嗯哪
<palomino|working> 然后c/c++...
<yunfan> 不过我起家是高中时候在同学的文曲星上学 gvbasic
<onlylove> 也是basic么
<yunfan> 听说那个和qbasic很像 所以买了个qbasic的书来看
<palomino|working> 30年前只能接触到basic和logo啊...
<onlylove> yunfan: bug百出的gvbasic？
<yunfan> palomino|working: pascal的书 我借过同学的信息奥賽的教程看  唯一还记得的就是 begin end 很严谨  以及随机数是伪随机的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没有fortrain
<freeflying> palomino|working, 奢靡马
<palomino|working> 痛恨begin/end
<palomino|working> 痛恨procedure/function
<palomino|working> 痛恨var xxx:integer
<palomino|working> 痛恨pascal到骨子里
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那时候fortran和pascal应该有了吧
<yunfan> onlylove: hoho 可惜没学进去6502汇编  那时候我还打印了正本资料
<palomino|working> 有，但我接触不到嘛 onlylove
<yunfan> 现在想想看 begin end挺严谨的
<palomino|working> 学了1个月pascal,痛苦不堪
<onlylove> yunfan: 我专门看过一本6502汇编的电子书
<palomino|working> 然后发现c的{}
<palomino|working> 立刻唾弃了pascal
<yunfan> onlylove: nesdev去过没？
<palomino|working> 我也是先学的6502..
<palomino|working> 然后z80,然后x86..
<onlylove> yunfan: 没
<jusss> palomino|working: ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还好你没看见lisp
<palomino|working> 看见了 onlylove
<palomino|working> lisp和prolog简单看了一眼..
<palomino|working> forth也简单看了一眼。。觉得我的智力完全不够用的。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后觉得括号太多？
<yunfan> palomino|working: forth这么简单强大 你居然错过
<yunfan> 前途不大
<palomino|working> 智力不足啊 yunfan
<palomino|working> 还是学点简单的吧
<yunfan> palomino|working: 毛 forth是逐步演进的 根本是你没兴趣 而已
<jusss> palomino|working: 我也看了2天pascal，然后就再也没看了
<yunfan> 不过考虑到你的岁数 也许是教材害的
<yunfan> 我知道以前有forth考级的
<jusss> 刚从假的网站上订购了本SICP
<palomino|working> 知道forth时我只有十几岁 yunfan
<onlylove> jusss: 那个是免费的吧？我记得mit有免费链接
<lainme> 假的网站？
<jusss> onlylove: 英文看不懂 又不想长时间看电脑屏幕 还是买本实体书吧
<jusss> lainme: 假的==jiade==jd
<yunfan> palomino|working: 也没什么 forth很低级的 除非你一开始玩汇编 才会觉得他好
<palomino|working> 我是一开始玩汇编
<yunfan> 但是到了我这年代 考虑到虚拟机开销 也会觉得他好
<palomino|working> 但也没觉得它好..
<yunfan> 只不过是你那个年代虚拟机语言还没这么流行 用c你就觉得好多了
<jusss> yunfan: palomino|working, 32位的汇编还能随便搞地址吗？
<yunfan> palomino|working: 那口味问题 没办法
<palomino|working> 因为c打字少.. yunfan
<yunfan> jusss: os上怎么能随便给你搞地址 都有管理的
<yunfan> palomino|working: forth可以更少 我自己亲自试过
<yunfan> 我就喜欢这点
<jusss> yunfan: dos好像可以乱搞
<palomino|working> forth的后缀表达式超出我智力范围了
<onlylove> jusss: 你要理解实模式和保护模式
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 16的dos是实模式
<yunfan> jusss: dos只是个大app而已
<palomino|working> 当年在dos下写程序用dos4gw来着
<jusss> onlylove: yunfan, 我好久前好像看过一点32位汇编，然后搞半天没发现怎么输出变量的地址
<onlylove> 用过wps，觉得块复制和块移动简直变态
<ipython__3> C#语言是一门简单，现代，优雅，面向对象，类型安全，平台独立的一门新型组件编程语言。 :-D 真的吗???
<palomino|working> 没学过c#..
<yunfan> jusss: 我这种不写汇编的都知道阿
<onlylove> ipython__3: 真的，只要你相信微软的话
<yunfan> 但是这跟汇编器有关系阿
<ipython__3> 大树不倒,还是比较靠谱吧.
<yunfan> cobol倒了 还不是让人有饭吃
<onlylove> ipython__3: 微软说过真话？
<ipython__3> onlylove: 还好吧.
<onlylove> ipython__3: 你自己看和微软合作的那些厂商都什么下场
<onlylove> ipython__3: 和ibm合作，看到os/2的下场没
<yunfan> onlylove: 凡是吃米饭 吃面包的 最后都死了
<onlylove> ipython__3: 和sybase合作，看到sybace下场么
<onlylove> yunfan: 凡是喝水的，最后都死了
<onlylove> ipython__3: 和nokia手机合作，你看到nokia啥样了
<ipython__3> onlylove: 我举不出反例,但我想说,人家有产业链
<onlylove> ipython__3: 在和你说，虽然os/2死了，但是有个叫windows的出来了
<palomino|working> 我只想说..之前有个统计,C#程序员平均收入最低
<palomino|working> so...
<onlylove> ipython__3: 虽然sybase半死不活，但是有mssql
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以你那个例子很有力
<palomino|working> 学学可以，别以它为职业啊- -
<onlylove> ipython__3: 再和你说，知道SGI不？和ms合作，看到openGL现在啥样了？再看看dx
<onlylove> ipython__3: 还有个，kingsoft，金山软件，看看wps你就知道了
<ipython__3> 硅谷图形公司，在台湾早年译为视算科技、视算电脑，1982年开始生产图形显示终端。是由吉姆·克拉克和Abbey Silverstone创建。初期，公司基于吉姆·克拉克在几何流水线领域的工作生产加速3D图形显示的专门硬件和软件。 维基百科
<onlylove> ipython__3: 和微软合作，基本都半死
<ipython__3> wps...唉. 有点惨.
<palomino|working> wps天天用 :-)
<onlylove> ipython__3: 如果你当年用过win95，记得那个opengl的屏保不
<iIlL10Oo> wps +1
<onlylove> palomino|working: wps天天崩溃
<palomino|working> 不会吧
<palomino|working> 你打开的文件太大?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 准确点是wps表格
<ipython__3> onlylove: 抱歉,没用过win95.
<iIlL10Oo> wps 表格。。
<onlylove> ipython__3: 反正SGI就这么把自己搞死了
<onlylove> ipython__3: 和微软合作的，除了18摸这样命大的，有几个活着的
<onlylove> ipython__3: 18摸前几天还卖家当瘦身
<zenNamaste> intel
<onlylove> ipython__3: nokia当年何等风光，现在呢，如果nokia用android或者继续meego，绝对没samsung今天
<ipython__3> onlylove: 嗯.以后开公司,不要跟ms合作.不过现在先解决吃饭问题.
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: nokia 黑莓估计都以为自己是苹果吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 来个做软件的，intel做硬件的
<zenNamaste> ibm也不是做软件的
<zenNamaste> nokia也不是做软件的
<zenNamaste> sgi也不是.
<ipython__3> ibm软硬都有吧.
<zenNamaste> ipython__3: intel软硬也都有
<zenNamaste> ipython__3: nokia/sgi也是软硬都有
<zenNamaste> ipython__3: 只不过都是更偏重硬件而已.
<zenNamaste> ipython__3: qt之前还一直在nokia家呢
<ipython__3> qt...唉.
<onlylove> ipython__3: nokia不光软件硬件，还有冰箱，洗衣机……
 * zenNamaste 哪个做硬件的不做软件? 疯了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: arm?
<maplebeats> 为啥那些做的qt程序在mac下都这么丑
<zenNamaste> onlylove: arm不做硬件.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 高通什么的, 软件不少的
<zenNamaste> 还有ti, 都有软件的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 在ti工作过，懒得吐槽ti
 * onlylove 想不明白ti对linux kernel那些贡献怎么做的
<ipython__3> 你们试过最长连续工作多少小时?
<onlylove> ipython__3: 长时间工作对身体不好，建议没事别尝试
<bokuno> http://imagebin.org/297483
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 因为你在ti中国. it公司的外国部门跟中国部门完全不同.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你看rh中国sb多多, 比如我. rh美国还不是有很多顶级开发
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 当然, 他们给我的工资也是sb工资, 给美国那些nb开发的是nb工资.
<ipython__3> lol 很少看到这样的自嘲.
<ethinx> ...
<zenNamaste> ipython__3: 很多sb都不愿意承认自己是个sb. 但我不同, 我明确的知道自己是个sb.
<ipython__3> 成都电讯工程学院
<leemeng0x61> zenNamaste, ....
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lol~
 * adam8157 领sb工资
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 啧啧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你就这么黑乃东家啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没黑呀
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那乃给个评价
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 贵司那么高端，我可不敢评价
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 万一把我扔进贵司黑名单咋办
<onlylove> 9494
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ... 你上午说要来, 又不给简历, 耍蔽公司. 蔽公司已经把你拉黑了. 你想多了.
<adam8157> 9494
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 所以你现在可以大胆的评价了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 关于MT7601芯片无线网卡 上网直接死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456228 新买的无线网卡在LINUX无法驱动 lsusb是 Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. 之后google下载了驱动DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA驱动 编译安装后 能正常驱动 连接无线网络。 但是一旦打
<^k^>  ─> 开网页 一般是1～2个的时候 系统就直接死机 无法切tty 只能强制rest 在死机前 我弄到了这段dmesg 希望能对问题解决有所帮助 谢谢了 有什 …
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不评价了，都进黑名单了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: lol~
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:00 
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我成功的把我周围的同事都拉入茶轴的队伍了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 异教徒
 * imtxc 火烧青轴党
<gfrog> imtxc: 茶轴++
<adam8157> imtxc: 茶轴++
<zenNamaste> 你们真是土豪
<zenNamaste> 我在用公司的, 超薄dell薄膜键盘...
 * adam8157 青轴去死去死团
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过我屋这些人对键盘都无爱，基本都在飙本子的键盘。
<zenNamaste> 市值不超过30rmb
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 您是高大上公司。我们连电脑都要自备
<ipython__3> gfrog: 不是吧.电脑都要自备!!!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你以前不是背着键盘上班的么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没有呀
<imtxc> ipython__3: 对啊, 你看 freeflying , 公司给了 2000 让去自己买电脑
<ipython__3> 恕我直言, 好惨.
<onlylove> imtxc: 2000USD?
<adam8157> ipython__3: 确实如此, 我作证, 好惨
<zenNamaste> ipython__3: 人家拿着nb工资, 电脑什么的, 都不够零头, 有啥惨的?
<imtxc> eur 吧?
<zenNamaste> ipython__3: 你呀, 太年轻
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 2000g
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 错了, 2000 kg
<imtxc> ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 知道现在黄金什么价格吗?!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 懂?
<imtxc> 膜拜 freeflying
<zenNamaste> 2000ton
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 2T的gold？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 2t是数词 不是量词. 也不是数量词.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 650 听民谣也不错唉
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 真有钱.
 * zenNamaste 我操, 你们都太有钱了, 我好自卑
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 最近我喜欢上民谣了, 灵魂歌曲啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 前几天还听classic，你么问题吧？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... 民谣? 民歌? 分不清
<imtxc> onlylove: classical 太粗俗
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 类似 "买还私奔的" 这种
<onlylove> zenNamaste: country music？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 云南民歌  <一炮打你到天亮>  听听去吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 两个婆娘一个郎
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ...
 * zenNamaste 大家快看看 imtxc 的品味!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ThinkPadX220 UEFI+GPT SSD+HDD install ubuntu 13.10 failed http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456233 1、机器信息：thinkpad x220 429044c ，UEFI BIOS VERSION:1.39(从lenoco 官网下载最新固件，更新了最新的bios)；原来系统自带一块320G SATA机械硬盘，后来自己加了一块msata接口的浦科特128G SSD； 2、
<imtxc> 这都是灵魂音乐  lol
<onlylove> imtxc的品味什么的   ——————>[17:14] <imtxc> onlylove: classical 太粗俗
<imtxc> onlylove: 你也同意对吧, 古典什么的,肤浅
<imtxc> onlylove, zenNamaste http://www.xiami.com/artist/55586?spm=a1z1s.3521865.23309997.3.qflc6P
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 万能青年旅店
<adam8157> 重金属赛高
 * onlylove 表示听不懂classic，更不要说肤浅深奥
<imtxc> onlylove: 你听听 郝云 什么的,真不错
<onlylove> imtxc: 我听new age很久了
<onlylove> imtxc: 再就是日韩，基本不听大陆
<onlylove> imtxc: 我和你说朱哲琴，你知道不？
<onlylove> 今天周四了，怎么又要赶着周五交任务
<onlylove> 每次都catch Friday，说啥weekly report
<onlylove> 等合同到期，不做这个了，什么performance，一边玩去
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 还有多久到期?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不知道……如果正常的话是还有两年……但是但是……谁知道期间会发生什么
<onlylove> > joke
 * adam8157 郭的驱动没有正常出数据, 明天再搞吧...
<onlylove> adam8157: 你要下班了？我被要求加班……
<adam8157> onlylove: 来北京两年半加过三回班思密达
<onlylove> 这不科学……
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天难道不是你的正常休假日？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是, 目测明天会很忙
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0306/171725_Ke5e_585118.jpg
<onlylove> 仙剑……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 这不是啪啪啪之后么
<onlylove> imtxc: 是
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是，仙剑到现在
<onlylove> imtxc: 就快20年啦
<onlylove> imtxc: 1995～2015
<imtxc> 好快
<mk3548208> 好怀念
<onlylove> 我现在留着的dos游戏，大概就是大富翁3了，仙剑太伤感
<onlylove> 20年，玩游戏的时候哪里想那么多，那时候觉得20年时间长着呢，现在要经常刮胡子
<mk3548208> 时间飞逝呀
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • Numix 主题~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456236 ~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 longxin1991 — 2014-03-06 17:59
 * imtxc 下班
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38611
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IBM中国雇员因不满加入联想的条件而罢工
<ipython__3> 马克的大脑里全是括弧，标记，分号和逻辑操作符。对我来说，这些全是噪音。
<ipython__3> http://www.vaikan.com/how-i-hacked-my-husbands-programming-addiction/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 我的老公编程有瘾 | 外刊IT评论网
<VS_> 这有懂SDL的大大吗？求拜师
<nyfair> 我
<nyfair> 快来跪拜
<VS_> 真心会？
<gfrog_> adam8157: ODS 有要来了…… cc freeflying
<gfrog_> adam8157: ODS 又要来了…… cc freeflying
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求1TB硬盘分区方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456237 大家好！ 我是ubuntu的新人。最近买了一台电脑，1T硬盘，想只装ubuntu。硬盘还没有分区，请问如何分区比较合理呢？另外，请问ubuntu装好之后是否还需要装其他驱动吗？比如主板、显卡的驱动。好像我笔记本自
<^k^>  ─> 带的驱动光盘都是windows的驱动。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 plator — 2014-03-06 18:05
<adam8157> gfrog: ODS和我不沾边啊
<adam8157> gfrog: ODS是啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟ONS差不多。
<adam8157> 419
<adam8157> gfrog: 说真的 是啥?
<VS_> ons…………
<gfrog> adam8157: ODS = openstack developer summit. ONS = open networking summit.
<adam8157> gfrog: 你在说one night stand吧混蛋
<VS_> 好吧！我邪恶了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你邪恶了
<adam8157> 总之 下班
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢走
<palomino|working> ons=one night stand,ods=one day stand?
<palomino|working> 站一夜/站一天 :D
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马什么时候下班
<palomino|working> 天色尚早
<palomino|working> 不急着下班
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你在哪个时区……
<palomino|working> GMT+8吧...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 早你妹啊，天都黑了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 外面都灯火通明了，你在office看不到街上吧
 * cherrot outlook还能做的再烂一点么 妈蛋
<onlylove> 今天9点能出公司门不……开始担心了
<palomino|working> 8pm点走是常态嘛.. onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 可是我现在是病号
<palomino|working> O_O
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且还没吃晚饭
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 公司不管饭啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 太晚吃饭会饿死的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果8pm走，我要930pm才能回到住处
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 吃完再回去
<onlylove> palomino|working: 直接躺倒睡的节奏么
<palomino|working> it从业者就应该是这节奏呀
<onlylove> palomino|working: 更何况8pm能不能走还是个问题
<palomino|working> 晚上住公司吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 活该你找不到女朋友！
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你看看，你有拿出一点时间和妹子一起过？没有吧，没有妹子怎么接触你，并决定（被你忽悠）和你在一起
<palomino|working> 找个生活节奏一致的.. onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不指望，能找到价值观一致的就行了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 也不一定非价值观，三观总的有一个差不多的吧
<palomino|working> 三观尽毁
<onlylove> 要死了，100G数据突然变300G了，原来1小时的case现在要跑3小时了
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> pm11能出门赶上末班车就行了……
<onlylove> 我痛恨hadoop！
<onlylove> 痛恨google
<onlylove> 发表毛论文
<onlylove> 没那破论文，就没hadoop，今天也就不用这样@
<iyzsong> - -b
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> 不就是堆机器么！
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> onlylove: 没google你现在能在vmware搞hadoop么
<onlylove> gfrog: 我可以在ti搞windows,做helpdesk不用加班
<onlylove> gfrog: 我这个职位本身就是个搞笑的东西，本来是给hadoop做临时支持外包的，但是后来发现社区活动和预期不一样，所以等于白招了给闲人，就把我弄到devqe做performance tuning
<gfrog> onlylove: 啧啧
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> onlylove: hadoop啊，多高端啊，
<palomino|working> 高大上
<gfrog> onlylove: 你看看你对面楼，RH加班的更多
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马又乱摸
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不要加班，我体质弱
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 onlylove ，眼中充满爱怜
<onlylove> 我突然想召唤竹席
<palomino|working> 相比之下更需要主席的爱? onlylove
<onlylove> 不过貌似竹席今天已经表演过节目了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我只是觉得你应该momo竹席
<onlylove> palomino|working: mo多了，就不会每天表演节目了
<imtxc> onlylove: 啧啧
<imtxc> onlylove: 高大上
<palomino|working> 对主席只能践踏不能爱抚 onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你越践踏你被（╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）和＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３的次数就越多
<palomino|working> 不践踏也不会少
<palomino|working> 所以一定要反抗一下
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没准还会有＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－）
<palomino|working> 而且要是能引起响应群践主席就更好了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不会的，而且候总给你帽子也没见你反抗
<palomino|working> 侯总不能总给我帽子啊。。
<palomino|working> 还得混呢。。
<onlylove> （╯‵□′）╯︵┴─┴
<onlylove> 掀桌也没用……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你现在住的地方有没有空房，每天一小时的单程太远
<imtxc> onlylove: 木有啊
<onlylove> 什么时候能拿当当那么高的工资，直接在村里住
<jayk> hi friends
<Guest67545> USA man？
<leeeee> 嗨嗨嗨
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子晚上好
<leeeee> 好啊 OL
<leeeee> lol
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马出来陪妹子聊天
<leeeee> 亚马逊图书又五折 去瞅瞅。。
<palomino|working> ....
 * yuhaoCN xin ren
<phantomer> hi
<leeeee> 贵圈怎滴如此冷清
<^k^> phantomer:点点点.  20:02 
<onlylove> leeeee: 下班了……
<phantomer> ^k^ hi
<^k^> phantomer:点点点.  20:02 
<leeeee> == 好吧 话说康师傅下架我最近才知道。。
<leeeee> 唉。。。
<phantomer> ^k^ 点点点。。。是啥意思？
<phantomer> 康师傅下架啦？
<^k^> phantomer: define:`点点点。。。 亚马逊在线销售正版埃尔维•杜莱, 蒲蒲兰蒲蒲兰绘本馆：|点点点|，本页面提供埃尔维• 杜莱, 蒲蒲兰蒲蒲兰绘本馆：|点点点|以及埃尔维•杜莱, 蒲蒲兰蒲蒲兰绘本馆：|点点点| |...|
<phantomer> ^k^ 广告？
<onlylove> 康师傅咋了，一直啃统一的面
<^k^> phantomer, 我的大脑模式集合不具有一个响应。  20:04 
<phantomer> 少吃方便面比较好
<leeeee> 我了去 此康师傅非彼康师傅
<phantomer> LYK？
<leeeee> 我说的是人！！！
<phantomer> 我懂了
<phantomer> 敏感话题
<leeeee> 你懂的
<phantomer> 我懂得
<leeeee> KK到底是人还是机器人？
<phantomer> 我也想问
<leeeee> 我一直没弄明白啊
<phantomer> 感觉是机器人
<palomino|working> 人机合体...
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 说道机器人。。我想起。。算了 不说了
<leeeee> 大家说说康师傅嘛
<perr> 哇,l5e来了..
<phantomer> 不就不怕查水表么？
<leeeee> 搜都搜不到。。
<leeeee> 查水表是什么
<phantomer> 翻墙试试呗
<phantomer> 。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<leeeee> perr 你的星星追玩了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 为何我的14.04 Beta1 显示13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456239 图片不会传，我下载的14.04Beta1.。 cat /etc/issue Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) \n \l 但是系统设置，详细信息是13.10/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 赵子龙 — 2014-03-06 20:05
<leeeee> 翻墙是啥玩意。。
<phantomer> 。。越过WAF啊。
<perr> leeeee: 结局的一塌糊涂
<phantomer> 我去。
<onlylove> leeeee: 貌似有新闻发言人说了，你懂得
<onlylove> leeeee: so 就那样了
<leeeee> 那你想结局怎么样？？？
<leeeee> 我不懂啊。。。
<phantomer> 翻墙你不懂？
<onlylove> leeeee: 没咋样，上位失败能啥结局
<phantomer> leeeee 是真不懂还是假不懂。
<onlylove> phantomer: 你和一个法律专业的妹子讲翻墙？
<leeeee> 事情是怎么个回事？中石油腐败挖出康师傅 虽然对外没有宣称抓他但是已经下台？
<onlylove> phantomer: 你先给她讲明白防火墙是怎么一回事
<phantomer> onlylove 竟然是妹纸。。。
<leeeee> 啥叫上位失败？
<perr> leeeee: 男猪脚应该被抓去做外星人实验,女猪脚到外星求救
<onlylove> leeeee: 差不多就那样
<leeeee> 那所谓的武装政变和波嘻嘻同党呢？
<phantomer> onlylove 我以为 技术宅比较多的。
<onlylove> leeeee: 康师傅，以及前些日子下来的波，都是在努力上位中，然后不小心掉下来了
<leeeee> perr: 我觉得全剧女神脱线有看点  其他无感。。
<jusss> “调料包撕开了，水就要沸腾了，康师傅方便面离下锅还会远吗？”
<leeeee> 什么叫上位啊？？？
<onlylove> leeeee: 政治的东西，表太关心，有些事知道的少点反而安全
<onlylove> leeeee: 自行理解小三上位
<leeeee> 波波的芭比要是在的话 那么他就能成功？
<leeeee> 他打黑唱红是为了逼宫？
<onlylove> leeeee: 波波事情闹大了，不把他爹拽下来就不错了
<onlylove> leeeee: 一切都是波波媳妇搞得
<onlylove> leeeee: 没他媳妇那当子事情，也许他好好的
<leeeee> 好吧  我昨天看到新闻居然说有人提议重申谷案 替波波平反。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 行了，不和你多说了，我下班，你自己小心有查水表的
<xiaochou> 求粉行不，？？？
<breeze_growing> 波波是谁？
<leeeee> 查水表是什么啊
<xiaochou> https://twitter.com/xiaochoujoker
<^k^> xiaochou: ⇪ joker (xiaochoujoker) on Twitter
<leeeee> 别走啊
<breeze_growing> 查水表？我也不知道啥意思啊。
<onlylove> leeeee: 那请喝茶总明白吧
<breeze_growing> 晓得了
<leeeee> 请喝茶是啥
<leeeee> 带走？
<perr> 找你聊聊的意思呗
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 请谈话，总该知道了吧？
<onlylove> leeeee: 有你快递，注意安全
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 为嘛要请谈话啊
<perr> 最近有啥好看的?>
<leeeee> 我没快递 我已经一个星期木有买东西了
<leeeee> 我最近就在看康师傅
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 领导干部嘛，总要讲得委婉一些啊。
<leeeee> 以及我恶心的论文
<perr> 这里的证论和怀疑论差不多,谈多了就是扯..无所谓..
<perr> s/证/政
<leeeee> 哦。。。
<leeeee> 那大家来扯嘛
<leeeee> 康师傅背后的大老虎是谁？
<phantomer> 这话题容易查水表
<phantomer> 而且我还是在内陆的
<breeze_growing> 康师傅？
<leeeee> 有说生姜，有说温开水
<leeeee> 这也可以？  我都说得这么扯了  还查
<breeze_growing> 没弄明白，刚才哪些话题容易查水表？
<phantomer> ....
<phantomer> 我观望
<perr> 记得小时候,我就喜欢吃康师傅的
<phantomer> 你们继续
<jusss> github怎么了？
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  20:23 
<perr> leeeee: 最近有啥好看的?
<leeeee> 不知道啊。。我本来就很少看  更不会追剧了。。
<perr> leeeee: 看过赤焰战场没?
<leeeee> == 木有。。
<leeeee> 是哪国的？
<perr> 好看,美国的
<leeeee> 如果3.14有需求回礼，大约是不错的选择。
<leeeee> 是什么意思
<leeeee> 3.14是什么节日吗？
<leeeee> 我只知道3。12
<leeeee> 3.8
<leeeee> 3.5
<^k^> leeeee: define:3.14 Liu later invented a faster method of calculating π and obtained a value of |3.14| with a 96-sided polygon, by taking advantage of the fact that the differences in |...|
<breeze_growing> 3.14好像是春分啊。
<leeeee> 我很少看美剧额。。
<leeeee> 春分是314？？？
<leeeee> 不是20吗
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 待我google一下。
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 哦，果然是20日。
<perr> 没的看,比较闷.
<zhuifeng> 最近出了部新剧，叫双螺旋
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: 貌似有点DNA的意思。
<zhuifeng> 双螺旋是DNA的结构，这部剧第一集就是写发生在北极的某个实验室出现恐怖的未知病毒
<leeeee> 不爱看剧  星星是全部放完了才看的
<leeeee> 追剧好累
<leeeee> 话说恐怖片
<leeeee> 就是咒怨
<leeeee> 我一直没看懂啊
<leeeee> 几个意思嘛
<jusss> 我没进错频道吧？？？怎么感觉变了好多？
<breeze_growing> perr: 查了一下，发现“赤焰战场”，我看过的。:D
<jusss> 赤焰战场2部都看过了
 * perr 从来不看恐怖片,尤其是日本的
<zhuifeng> 日韩的恐怖片其实是很无聊的，还没中国的灵异小说写的好
<jusss> 日韩的都是精神病片
<perr> 赤焰以前没看,最近挖出来的
<zhuifeng> 没什么内涵
<zhuifeng> 日本人没文化，看他们拍的av就知道了
<perr> zhuifeng: 哪国的av有文化?
<leeeee> ==  有这么水吗？
<zhuifeng> 金瓶梅能秒他们的av一亿次
<leeeee> 我觉得至少比国内拍的好
<perr> leeeee: 这.不该你说呀
<leeeee> 考死是批判教育制度的
<leeeee> 就不错啊
<leeeee> 好吧。。。
<leeeee> 不说了
<leeeee> 白白
<perr> leeeee: 还是说说吧,大家都这么想的
<perr> zhuifeng: 到现在都没看过完整的金瓶梅
<zhuifeng> perr:明朝的时候很流行色情文化
<leeeee> 还是解答下3.14是个啥
<leeeee> 节日
<breeze_growing> 百度告诉我是“白色情人节”
<zhuifeng> perr:金陵岂是池中物，哈哈
<jusss> 金鳞岂是池中物没有炼狱天使好
<zhuifeng> 朱颜血
<leeeee> ==  白色情人节？ 回礼送移动硬盘？  什么值得买真是。。
<jusss> 堕落之王 阿里不大
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> 个人感觉炼狱天使最棒可惜太监了
<jusss> 说剑的堕落之王也不错
<leeeee> 目前的话题是什么。。
<jusss> 龙战士就感觉不怎么样了
<leeeee> 科幻小说？
<zhuifeng> 阿里布达年代祭
<jusss> 阿里看了一点
<jusss> 炼金术士也看了一点
<palomino|working> 完全不知道你们说的这些小说是什么
<jusss> palomino|working: 婆妈大叔喜欢那本呀
<zhuifeng> 很多好看的小说啊，无限恐怖，庆余年，知北游什么的
<jusss> 骑士的血脉 逍遥小散仙感觉也不错
<jusss> 个人感觉亵渎 星云的彼端很棒
<zhuifeng> 还有华胥引，比较适合女孩子看，保证她哭得一塌糊涂
<zhuifeng> 亵渎，紫川都不错
<jusss> 烟大后两本 尘缘 狩魔手记就不怎么样了 尘缘太憋屈
<leeeee> 5S 你来啦
<sssss> 啊 对
<jusss> 狩魔手记完全是抄别人的
<leeeee> 男生原来也看小说。。
<zhuifeng> leeeee:你发现新大陆了么
<jusss> leeeee: 推荐你看欢喜禅 两个男人之间的故事
<zhuifeng> leeeee:女生是不是都喜欢看高富帅男主的小说
<jusss> leeeee: 或者神之右翼
<zhuifeng> jusss:断背山
<jusss> zhuifeng: 还没看
<leeeee> 想多了 我不看这种小说。。 两个男人 BL？
<zhuifeng> leeeee:BL是什么
<leeeee> 我看台湾的镜水写的比较多 大学时
<leeeee> 现在看辛夷坞的比较多
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: 刚百度了一下，boy's love。
<leeeee> 镜水写的欢乐一点 辛夷坞太虐心了
<zhuifeng> breeze_growing:哦
<leeeee> juess 我会看的
<zhuifeng> leeeee:我一直觉得虐心是作者故意的
<leeeee> 加上我泪点低  一看到那种虐的 直接就哭一卷纸。。
<leeeee> 为什么故意的？
<zhuifeng> leeeee:故意把情节安排成那样啊
<perr> 哇,好多知识分子..我一部小说都没看过...
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  20:54 
<zhuifeng> perr:西游记看过没
<perr> 电视剧看过
<zhuifeng> perr:书比电视剧好看
<perr> 我哪来那闲功夫,心静不下来
<leeeee> perr适合看电视剧
<leeeee> 脑残的也行
<perr> leeeee: 乃的泪够多的呀...你应该弄个脸盆,省纸
<leeeee> ==
<zhuifeng> perr:用杯子接着就行了，可以循环利用
<perr> 对
<leeeee> 照你这样说，同理可得：此处省略一万字
<perr> leeeee: 请不要省
<perr> leeeee: 偶想看看你说的啥...娃哈哈
<leeeee> 自己脑补去
<perr> zhuifeng: 乃弄懂了?
<leeeee> 你懂的！
<zhuifeng> peer:什么
<zhuifeng> peer:好吧，我懂了，很邪恶
<perr> 追
<perr> zhuifeng: 他的一万字是啥
<leeeee> 我很想知道 理工科的毕业论文写些什么
<zhuifeng> leeeee:有过男朋友了没
<perr> zhuifeng: 说说
<leeeee> 有过啊 怎么了？
<zhuifeng> perr:说出来就很恶心了
<perr> zhuifeng: 好吧.
<zhuifeng> peer:懂了吧
<zhuifeng> leeeee:随便问问
<perr> no
<leeeee> 没事 写论文
<zhuifeng> peer:只可意会，不可言传，一万个读者，一万个哈姆雷特，去看看西游记吧，少年
<perr> zhuifeng: 偶没这欲望
<zhuifeng> perr:欲望来了，用脸盆接着，这就是leeeee省略的那一万字标题
<leeeee> 噗。。笑死人了
<leeeee> 我刚看了一个笑话
<perr> zhuifeng: 乃比她邪恶多了
<zhuifeng> perr:哪有，你想多了
<leeeee> A：你有《时间简史》吗？ B：我有时间也不捡屎。。
<zhuifeng> leeeee:。。。。。
<leeeee> 难道不好笑吗？
<zhuifeng> leeeee:好笑
<leeeee> 真的很好笑好不好。。。
<perr> zhuifeng: 脸盆和纸杯有区别的多,是你那个循环利用诱导了他
<zhuifeng> perr:哈哈
<leeeee> 如果 你们把对女生表白的短信发给自己老妈了
<leeeee> 怎么办？
<zhuifeng> leeeee:老妈大概会感动死吧
<leeeee> == 不觉得尴尬吗？
<zhuifeng> leeeee:这有什么
<perr> 那种英文的绿皮小说,我看过几本..
<perr> 找找去
<leeeee> 我看人家说 这时候再发一条 说：老妈，这样表白你觉得如何？  就化解了。。。
<leeeee> == 好吧 。。
<perr> leeeee: 乃儿子给你发了?
<zhuifeng> 你对你妈说，我爱你，她肯定会感动的嘛
<leeeee> == 当然不是只有我爱你这三个字嘛。。
<leeeee> 我儿子给我发就好了呢
<zhuifeng> leeeee:汗。。。。
<perr> 这说明八字没一瞥的老妈都很期待这个...
<leeeee> == 如果能有我儿子现在给我发这个 我还用现在写论文么
<leeeee> 真是。。
<zhuifeng> leeee:你可以找个干儿子
<perr> 这个有什么不可以..
<perr> 从男人的角度看,发给老妈一点事都没有...这有什么不好的呀..
<leeeee> == 好吧好吧
<leeeee> 果然人与人都是不同的
<zhuifeng> peer:握爪
<perr> 不是,发错了,让老妈看见有啥事呀..
<perr> leeeee: 你向男孩表白,发老爸了会不自在?
<zhuifeng> peer:老爸大概会骂她
<leeeee> 我不知道啊 我只是在知乎上看到而已。。
<breeze_growing> 这都不是事。
<zhuifeng> irc可以发文件。。。。
<breeze_growing> 如果你把表白的话，发给前男友，才是事～
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: 怎么发？
<leeeee> == 怎么可能呢 前男友的号码果断删啊
<leeeee> 分手了还留着号码是几个意思？
<perr> 所谓老妈看见了大概只会觉得儿子又犯了一回蠢而已.
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 如果前男友恰巧是你上司呢？
<leeeee> == 不好意思 真没发展过办公室恋情
<Guest31164> hello
<^k^> Guest31164:点点点.  21:24 
<perr> 有来个外国佬
<perr> Guest31164: hi..!
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 就像《咱们结婚吧》：果然把短信发给自己前女友上司一样。
<breeze_growing> perr: how can you be so sure?
<leeeee> ==
<breeze_growing> perr: 闪了一下，就拜拜了。
<perr> breeze_growing: 猜的呗
<perr> ip是广西的
<leeeee> 所以不要留EX吗
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 是啊，留着也破坏心情。
<leeeee> 嘛
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 留着也列入黑名单。
<perr> 一起换号的节奏,留有个什么用?
<zhuifeng> breeze_growing:我用hexchat
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: 哦
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: 第一次听说这个client。
<zhuifeng> breeze_growing:跨平台的，我在win上也用这个
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: xchat也是跨平台的。不知能发文件不。
<zhuifeng> breeze_growing:hexchat就是继承xchat的，xchat据说多年不更新了
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: 哦，empathy可以发文件不？
<zhuifeng> breeze_growing:不太清楚
<breeze_growing> zhuifeng: 哦。回头我google一下。
 * breeze_growing test
<breeze_growing> something
<perr_> test
<^k^> perr_:点点点.  21:41 
<breeze_growing> test
<^k^> breeze_growing:点点点.  21:42 
<breeze_growing> 我记得以前有个bot叫alice，超级会聊天的。不知为什么现在没有了啊。
<breeze_growing> 以至于siri问世的时候，我都怀疑apple剽窃了alice的代码。
<perr> 找电影去
<jusss> 1946年，美国加州监狱内一个著名的实验，将一名死刑犯关进一间密室，蒙上双眼，用刀背划过手腕，再放出水的滴答声。100年后，科学家打开密室，发现他已经死在了座椅上。实验证明：内心的恐惧才是自己最可怕的敌人
<endle> 23333
<maplebeats> 好故事
<breeze_growing> 100年后…… 恐怕老死的可能性更大一些。:P
<perr> 明显胡扯.1946+100=2046 > 2014
<breeze_growing> perr: +1
<perr> 看来就我精通数学,娃哈哈
<freeflying> test
<yunfan> jusss: 好像那个不是真的
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  22:02 
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯，
<yunfan> ssd哪个容量性价比高点？
<jusss> yunfan: 那些所谓的心里实验大多都是假的 感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> > 1946+100
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware tools共享xin 7文件夹在最后一步报的错有谁看看？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456240 宿主 WIN7 32BIT 虚拟机 VMware 虚拟机内系统 Ubuntu 12.04LTS 在使用VMware tools建立共享文件夹的最后一步 设置页面加载WIN下的文件夹 添加 确定之后 出现错误： QQ图片20140306220815.jpg
<^k^>  ─> Unable to update run-time folder sharing status: There was an error mounting Shared Folders file system inside the guest operating system. PS：在安装完VMwaretools之后 就看 …
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • VMware tools共享xin 7文件夹在最后一步报的错有谁看看？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456241 宿主 WIN7 32BIT 虚拟机 VMware 虚拟机内系统 Ubuntu 12.04LTS 在使用VMware tools建立共享文件夹的最后一步 设置页面加载WIN下的文件夹 添加 确定之后 出现错误： QQ图片20140306220815.jpg Unabl
<^k^>  ─> e to update run-time folder sharing status: There was an error mounting Shared Folders file system inside the guest operating system. PS：在安装完VMwaretools之后 就看不到 …
<jusss> yunfan: 你用什么发行版
<leeeee> 居然有夏天的感觉了。。
<yunfan> jusss: ubuntu 1304 不过不用他的desktop 我用i3 wm
<jusss> yunfan: 哦，
<bbb1> 有谁把ubuntu打包到u盘中 然后用U盘启动作日常使用系统的么
<jusss> yunfan: 现在发行版还带不带mta呀，如果不带mta,怎么向其它的用户发邮件？
<jusss> yunfan: debian默认带exim
<jusss> exim的配置感觉真的很乱 看不懂
<jusss> 烦琐
<leeeee> ==
<perr_> what?嘛意思
<leeeee> ？
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  22:43 
<bbb1> test
<^k^> bbb1:点点点.  22:43 
<bbb1> 你的Nick被占了？
<perr> who?
<bbb1> perr perr_ 这两个，看到分别在login logout
<perr> bbb1: 在看电影,卡巴垃圾的
<perr> 气死我了
<leeeee> 噗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么android手机联接不上ubuntu系统呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456242 为什么android手机联接不上ubuntu系统呢？接上手机系统什么返应都没有啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-03-06 22:47
<jiero> leeeee: 糟糕你来了，都没有变水。这里果然干了。
 * jiero 刷牙睡觉去。
<jiero> /me 想熬夜试试了哈哈。
<leeeee> ？？？
<leeeee> 兔子！！！！
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<piggybox> fivesheep: yo
<crazy5sheep> piggybox, what's up
<piggybox> crazy5sheep: my iphone was stolen, lost your phone number
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-07
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu draftSight安装出线了问题了 求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456245 Selecting previously unselected package draftsight. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 202853 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 draftsight (从 draftSight_all.deb) ... access control disabled, clients can co
<^k^>  ─> nnect from any host Sessions still open, not unmounting access control disabled, clients can connect from any host Sessions still open, not unmounting access control disabled, clien …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS系统如何去掉最上面的标题栏和下面的任务栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456246 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS系统如何去掉最上面的标题栏和下面的任务栏，标题栏包括system选项，邮件图标和用户信息那一行，任务栏包括可切换多个窗口，说白了，实际上我是希望我的l
<^k^>  ─> inux程序能够置顶，并以最大分辨率1280*1024显示出来​！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smile7827 — 2014-03-07 9:36
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<sssss> 早啊
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 明明安装了gcc却提示找不到cc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456247 $ gcc --version gcc (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.7-2ubuntu1) 4.4.7 Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc. This is free software; see the source for copying conditions. There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. -----
<sevk>  ─> -------------- $ update-alternatives --display gcc gcc - 自动模式 链接目前指向 /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 - 优先级 100 /usr/bin/gcc-4.6 - 优先级 50 /usr/bin/g …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38616
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新闻周刊称中本聪真名叫...中本聪
<freeflying> roylez_: 渣乐
<lpy> ....
<lpy> 什么情况
<roylez> lpy: split？
<roylez> lpy: loser全掉线了？
<lpy> roylez: lol~
<lpy> 一下子全掉光了
<roylez> lpy: 我重新连一下，如果2分钟后没看见我，那就是我们掉到倒霉的节点上了
<lpy> .................
<imtxc> 不对啊
<imtxc> 是  freenode 的问题还是我的网络问题
 * jieroarchl 踢踢 imtxc 还做梦。
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 昨天我做梦的时候要努力记住自己作的小曲，结果怎么也记不起来了！！！！
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 你能看到别人么
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> kk 也不见了
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 只有你好欺负。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 你这里正常的?
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 我这里看不到侯总 扎西他们了
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 没有啊，刚才肯定又被 DDoS了？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 你也看不到?
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 没有。
<iIlL10Oo> test
<jusss> chanserv哪里去了
<jusss> kk呢
<jusss> 4大op怎么就一个了
<jusss> 刚换了个微软的键盘 感觉还不错
<jusss> 声音很轻 感觉打字有点黏
<jusss> microsoft wired keyboard 200
<jusss> 咋没人说话 这么安静
<imtxc> jusss: 没看到好多人都掉了么
<imtxc> 管理层们都没回来
<adam8157> 又netsplit?
<imtxc> 对啊
<mjkr> jieroarchl: 你是onlylove？
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 adam8157
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你看，都回来了
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 你也在
<adam8157> jieroarchl: netsplit?
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 这里人太少了
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 嗯嗯。但是活跃的不算少。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 可以和 hedgewars 这种游戏irc频道一拼
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 讨论最积极的软件就是游戏了
<nyfair> #e-hentai
<imtxc> jieroarchl: chanserv 都没来呢
 * adam8157 郭的driver抓不到正确数据, shame on spec
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 没东西啊。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 你太天真了...
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 。。。
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 不在freenode上
 * nyfair 刚和某高三学生交流了一下，人家说高考渣渣，大学无用，将来要去粑粑国当农场主，高中学的屁用都没有
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 哦。
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 好，没有统一需求最好哈。
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1057151
<alvin_rxg> Title: 纽约拾荒客~穷人到哪都是穷人~ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！ (@ acfun.tv)
<uuair> http://kankan.baidu.com/playbackpage.php?shareid=6967473cfc6de94b6dd1102f863a12b4&uk=1678373870&share=1&a=0
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 云摄像头 (@ baidu.com)
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 我永远是穷人。
 * jieroarchl 讨厌竞争，争一个东西没意思。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不能再矮了，再矮就侏儒了，说起来，1.41.5的女人在日本很常见吧
<onlylove> netsplit真……壮观……
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，为啥南方比北方矮呢？
<breeze_growing> onlylove: 据说是常吃米饭的缘故。:P
<yunfan> breeze_growing: 这都是不 用脑子思考的结论 东北人不也吃米饭么
<yunfan> 据说跟气候潮湿有关系
 * nyfair 人生就是个roguelike，不作死就不会死
<breeze_growing> yunfan: 南方人吃的更多一些嘛。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你又做死去了？
<imtxc> 一下子多了这么多  guest
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<yunfan> 这不是扯淡是 东北人饭量会比南方人少？
<yunfan> imtxc: 假冒的居多
<yunfan> 奇怪 杭州创客怎么老不搞活动
<yunfan> 上次我路过魔都 鱼菜共生的人搞活动 一套设备只卖200多 roylez
<Guest90215> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿么
<yunfan> 116.213.97.190 北京市 互联通
<roylez> adam8157_: 没
<roylez> yunfan: 多好啊
<yunfan> 这个bot要上个查ip来源功能就好了
<yunfan> roylez: 我本来想去的 但是你去必须要交那个钱 强卖性质我就不去了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • help!I can't write chinese http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456262 after i have install ibus-libpinyin and ibus-table-wubi,but I don't know where I can set my favrioute input method. ubuntu 14.04 beta,ibus 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuzhizhan — 2014-03-07 16:02
<roylez> lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 好事让他们搞砸了
<breeze_growing> yunfan: 东北人吃的面食多于米饭。
<yunfan> breeze_growing: 胡说吧  东北都是种大米 为何吃面食多
<yunfan> onlylove: 谈不上 魔都风格而已
<breeze_growing> yunfan: 不清楚，可能是习惯吧。
<yunfan> breeze_growing: 你这胡说八道的家伙 赶快去拜ee门下
<weichen>  /names
<breeze_growing> yunfan: ee很能胡侃？
<yunfan> breeze_growing: ee是胡说的祖宗
<eexpress> yunfan: 死家伙，敢乱说话？
<yunfan> breeze_growing: 你且观察几天就知道了
<eexpress> 把你+q
<yunfan> onlylove: 用了parallel后服务器很卡 不过效率是真不错
<sou_> Q?
<breeze_growing> yunfan: 好吧。ee好像对你很不满。:D
<yunfan> breeze_growing: 看到没 一朝权在手 便把p民打
<yunfan> breeze_growing: 很正常 政府不都打压信访的么
<jusss> yunfan: 现在直接不让上访了
<Dary> AcFun弹幕视频
<iIlL10Oo> 东北都是小麦
<eexpress> 张春贤："翻墙"技术为恐怖分子提供便利
<breeze_growing> yunfan: 最好去zf化，不然又引来查水表的。
<yunfan> jusss: 给你+q是截访 给你+b那就是劳教了
<eexpress> 新疆自治区党委书记张春贤
<adam8157_> eexpress: 官方终于承认有墙了
<iIlL10Oo> 东北的米贵，因为基本都是外地运输过来的
<adam8157_> yunfan: 赞
<nyfair> 我觉得没错啊，尤其是轮子那些翻墙工具
<adam8157_> yunfan: 赞有钱人
<iIlL10Oo> 信访不如去法院告
<onlylove> nyfair: 天下没有免费的午餐，给你翻墙工具，看下我的广告啥的
<eexpress> adam8157_: 你的帐号，要担心了。
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 法院？小心直接把你捉进去
<jusss> yunfan: 据说可以用gfw对国外网站ddos 还很强大
<arch> PhantomJS 谁用过没
<adam8157_> eexpress: 不怕
<onlylove> jusss: 那是
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove 没听说过
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 没听说过吧，我反正听说过
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 都是当地一个系统的，裙带关系什么的
<jusss> onlylove: 几年前就有人说过我们早晚被gfw拜一道，参见过年时候dns的问题，果然发生了
<onlylove> jusss: 知道为啥把原来境内的DNS镜像给撤消了不
<yunfan> eexpress: 那个不是阿蛋 看ip
<onlylove> jusss: 说句不好听的，gfw干翻dns系统没问题，到时候整个网络只能通过ip访问
<onlylove> jusss: 域名直接废掉
<^k^> imtxc
<^k^> 发错。。 `人机合一
<jusss> onlylove: 利用gfw的dns可以直接干掉国内知名网站
<iIlL10Oo> 国外也行吧？
<imtxc> 你们都在说什么,我怎么什么都看不懂
<yunfan> onlylove: 有分布式dns
<yunfan> dns只是个k,v而已
<onlylove> jusss: 记得伊朗还是哪里，BGP路由泄漏的事情不
<yunfan> 各种数据通道都可以实现
<jusss> onlylove: 有印象
<yunfan> 就怕路由瞎改 造伪ip
<onlylove> jusss: 记得前几天国内网站没法访问的事情不
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: gfw随便来下，你就趴下了
<jusss> onlylove: 我当时貌似在用google的 没感觉到 晚上上贴吧才有人说tx被黑了，我还很诧异
<imtxc> 什么是 gfw
<jusss> imtxc: great firewall
<^k^> imtxc: define:gfw Consolidated public school district, serving Gibbon, Fairfax, and Winthrop.
<adam8157_> imtxc: 你是当局者迷啊
<eexpress> adam8157_: ?
<eexpress> imtxc 这家伙，发布某些帐号，迟早被抓。他这是装宝啊。lol
<onlylove> jusss: 记得原来有hacker说要利用bgp的漏洞搞垮整个互联网
<imtxc> 我什么时候发布过什么帐号啊 eexpress
<eexpress> 把 imtxc抄家，分家产
<onlylove> eexpress: 你直接把他ban了就行了
<eexpress> 某帐号就是你的啊
<eexpress> onlylove: 额。我不禁止他，只是想分他的家产而已。lol
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求救，外网无法访问vsftpd，但是局域网可以 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456263 怎么办啊，完全没办法了啊， 防火墙是关着的 我的vsftpd.conf配置内容： # Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf # # The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file # loosens things up a bit, to ma
<^k^>  ─> ke the ftp daemon more usable. # Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults. # # READ THIS: This example file is NOT an exhaustive list of vsftpd options. # Please read t …
<imtxc> eexpress: 我啥帐号都木有
<eexpress> 打土豪，分家产。
<eexpress> 我去看看某json文件。
<jusss> adam8157_: 你不是丽霞？
<adam8157_> jusss: 啥玩儿
<eexpress>     "password":"imtxc", cc adam8157_
<jusss> adam8157_: 或者夏利？李霞？ 我不知道怎么拼你的名字
<adam8157_> jusss: 毛 这不是我的名字
<jusss> adam8157_: 你的邮箱不是这个名字吗
<eexpress> jusss: 别瞎猜
<adam8157_> jusss: 你的邮箱是你的名字?
<jusss> adam8157_: 哦
<eexpress> 虽然我知道一个邮箱。 dangdang@qq.com lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 啥啥啥, 哪里有 passowrd imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 在哪里
<jusss> eexpress: 感觉qq邮箱不错
<eexpress> .. 不承认。 nnnd 不说了。
<eexpress> 好吧，可能是重名。
<imtxc> eexpress: 想不起来了啊, 你帮我找到,我要去删除证据
<eexpress> 这算啥证据嘛
<imtxc> 线索
<eexpress> 没线索。我还要留着分家产的
<Guest23820> 感觉 ee菊花神 在 调戏 adam8157_
<jusss> Guest23820: 你咋guest了
<imtxc> adam8157_: 好像有好事儿
<adam8157_> imtxc: 啥好事儿?
<imtxc> adam8157_: http://www.happay.com/Page/Sns/BlogDetail.aspx?UserID=2164&TopicID=53360
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 关于百通物流延迟清关的事件协调 - 海淘博文-海淘分享 | 海倍网
<imtxc> adam8157_: 有机会了, 咱再等等, 能省点钱 lol
<adam8157_> imtxc: 啥好事儿?
<iGlofe> jusss§ 因为被 断网，重连
<jusss> iGlofe: 嗯
<eexpress> υ 玉普西隆 φ 弗爱 χ 凯 ψ 普赛
<adam8157_> imtxc: 愿意补偿2014年1月15日以及1月15前提交了运单，而至今（2014年3月6日）未收到包裹的客户。
<imtxc> adam8157_: 再过一个月就到咱的了啊
<adam8157_> imtxc: 乌鸦嘴
<imtxc> Danlove：回复:急也没用，我的是11月底入库的，现在还在坑里呢，(2014-03-07 16:08:50)
<eexpress> 额。这死家伙。
<eexpress> 居然跑了。
<iGlofe> eexpress§ 父神兼母神，你好
<eexpress> 死家伙。你变nick也没用。那quit信息暴露了。
<eexpress> 哪天把你关起来。
<hunt_O> adam8157_: kernel那個cache怎麽限制它使用
<ifvwm> eexpress: 现在发行版还带mta吗？如果不带怎么给其它同一台机器上的其它用户发邮件通知？
<adam8157_> hunt_O: 神马cache
<hunt_O> adam8157_: free 最後一列
<adam8157_> hunt_O: 渣渣 /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<yunfan> imtxc: 果然是个大坑
<ifvwm> 。。。
<adam8157_> hunt_O: man proc
<hunt_O> adam8157_: 不是要drop
<eexpress> mta?
<adam8157_> yunfan: 放心 给你用得快的
<hunt_O> adam8157_: 我要他不要把啥都寫進去
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚看了看评价, 有人的100多天还没收到呢...
<yunfan> adam8157_: 你的网络好奇怪
<hunt_O> adam8157_: 類似swap的swapiness那種參數
<adam8157_> hunt_O: 不鸡到...
<yunfan> 做菜去
<imtxc> 唉....
<iGlofe> eexpress§ 拜托，我2008年没有 匿名的时候 就已经暴露了信息。
<ifvwm> eexpress: 就是sendmail postfix
<iGlofe> eexpress§ 拜托，我2008年 匿名的时候 就已经暴露了信息。
<iGlofe> eexpress§ 拜托，我2008年刚来 没有匿名的时候 就已经暴露了信息。
<iIlL10Oo> p sendmail - powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transp
<imtxc> adam8157_: 来 msg 个运单儿号我也每天关注关注 lol
<adam8157_> imtxc: 不给
<imtxc> ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.04 不小心删除了挂载的windows系统保留里的内容，windows进不去了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456266 用u盘做启动盘的时候出问题了，想删掉里面的东西，u盘与系统保留相邻显示，里面都有个boot文件夹，不小心点错了文件夹，不小心删掉了，不小心清
<iGlofe> eexpress§ 父神兼母神，给我ssh。观看 youtube
<ifvwm> iGlofe: ...
<iGlofe> ifvwm§ .
<iIlL10Oo> youtube有啥好看的？
<iIlL10Oo> 不就是一些美剧嘛
<iGlofe> 看那些 个人的原创视频，
<ifvwm> iGlofe: ...female agent的不错
<ifvwm> iGlofe: 还有英文字幕
<iGlofe> ifvwm§ 有机器 及时翻译
<ifvwm> iGlofe: x art的不喜
<iGlofe> ifvwm§ ，， 额，好久没有看了，， 自从 寡人的梯子 不能用之后
<ifvwm> iGlofe: 用快播就可以看呀
<iGlofe> ifvwm§ 也不行， 我不仅仅看这个， 还看 11区妹子的个人视频
<ifvwm> iGlofe: 快播上不是也有大量11区的吗
<eexpress> 我，俺，本人，鄙人，不肖，不才，老子，乃公，人家，吾，小生，草民，奴家，小人，小可，小的，余，在下，洒家，咱，朕，寡人，孤，奴才，臣，本官，哀家，本大爷
<iGlofe> eexpress§ 感谢父神兼母神，的文化 吾之称谓 教导
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  16:56 
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:09 
<phantomer> test
<^k^> phantomer:点点点.  17:09 
<gfrog> adam8157_: 壕尾巴
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:" http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m66IUStUAADg65gG4MgAALq5QDeRl4AAOED471.jpg 哥钓的不是鱼,是寂寞。"
<adam8157_> gfrog: 乖
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:" 清扫落叶 : 妻子:\"如果我们的婚姻是平等的话,你就应该把地上的落叶扫掉一半。\"丈夫:\"落到地上的一半树叶是你的,亲爱的,我的那一半还在树上呢。\"   "
<imtxc> 还不下班
<imtxc> 周末了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我今天又得7点多走
 * cherrot 今天又得9点多走
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0307/143027_4xAP_267558.jpg
<onlylove> cherrot: 我是在一切顺利的情况下7点多
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果出意外，还不知道几点
<gfrog> onlylove: 班儿加啊加的就习惯了
<onlylove> gfrog: 倒休又不是加班费
<gfrog> onlylove: 放假了出去找妹子也不错。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我去哪里找妹子
<onlylove> gfrog: 别闹
 * cherrot 跟我比惨 呵呵
<onlylove> cherrot: 企鹅公司的，别和别人比了
<onlylove> cherrot: 你和饭团比就行了
<imtxc> onlylove: 7点不算加班
<onlylove> cherrot: 我虽然在vmware上班，但是给我发钱的不是vmware
<imtxc> cherrot: 贵司加班给多少钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 几点算
<imtxc> onlylove: 8
<cherrot> imtxc: 我厂加班不给钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 你10点上班吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 我比你早一小时
<imtxc> cherrot: 管饭?
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂拿的是业界最低薪水吧  前两天刚知道我拿的钱还没有度娘的设计高
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> cherrot: 管的士?
<imtxc> cherrot: 那就可以了嘛
<onlylove> cherrot: 业界最低，也比我们这群onsite的外包强吧？
<imtxc> rtm 还没 google task 好用, 居然连子任务都没有
<cherrot> imtxc: 嗯 9点半
<arch> 我的chromium为什么不能打开.asp啊
<imtxc> 打开 .asp 网站的都是 gov 的人吧?
<cherrot> onlylove: o(︶︿︶)o 唉 都是泪
<arch> imtxc, 啥意思……
<imtxc> cherrot: 你们加班管饭自己报销还是只能去食堂?
<imtxc> arch: 现在除了 gov 的网站还有啥是 .asp 的
<onlylove> imtxc: 很多
<cherrot> imtxc: 只能去食堂
<imtxc> onlylove: 学校?
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞
<onlylove> imtxc: 表小瞧
<arch> imtxc, 我下的w3school离线教程……
<arch> imtxc, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_7JWdEqBhVVTWdSWExNamhLZ2c/edit  麻烦你给我个没有asp的，谢谢了
<onlylove> imtxc: 很多小网站啥的
<^k^> ⇪ t: W3schools Offline Version.7z - Google 云端硬盘
 * imtxc 的毕业设计是一个  asp 网站
<cherrot> arch: 那应该是HTML 你在线咋了
<onlylove> imtxc: jd貌似也是asp的
<imtxc> arch: 你发的那是什么页面,我打不开
<imtxc> 403
<arch> imtxc, 是吗……  http://mjntechtips.blogspot.com/2013/07/download-w3schools-completely-offline.html
<onlylove> 怎么是403呢……禁止访问……
<^k^> arch: ⇪ Download W3Schools Completely Offline Version of 2013... - .:MJN Tech Web:.
<arch> 麻烦给我个非asp版本的，谢谢了……
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/297734
<imtxc> arch: 不会啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 我现在就靠加班晚饭过日子了
<imtxc> cherrot: 一顿饭的钱拆成两顿
<onlylove> imtxc: 穷到这地步了还海淘
<arch> imtxc, 我还以为你懂很多那，连只有gov才用asp都知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 穷才海淘, 有钱我直接去店里面拿现金买了
<imtxc> onlylove: 省点儿是点儿呗
<onlylove> http://www.w3school.com.cn/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ w3school 在线教程
<arch> 我要离线的……上网不方便
<onlylove> 事实证明，w3c里面有asp课程
<onlylove> http://www.w3schools.com/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ W3Schools Online Web Tutorials
<onlylove> 但是英文网站里面没有
<onlylove> 所以.com.cn的这个网站……
<onlylove> 山寨的？
<cherrot> imtxc: 唉
<onlylove> 啊，不对，英文的也有asp……刚没看到
<onlylove> arch: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=2403477631&uk=2047156413
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ W3CSchool离线版.zip_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<onlylove> arch: 不知道你要啥样的
<arch> onlylove, 不要chm
<imtxc> arch: 好像 opera 里面能看?
<onlylove> arch: 你对chm多大仇，看看而已
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:42 
<arch> onlylove, 没好的阅读器啊
<onlylove> arch: xchm
<onlylove> arch: 能看就行
<arch> PhantomJS  谁用过吗
<sou_> test
<^k^> sou_:点点点.  17:48 
<onlylove> arch: chmsee或者你找东西把chm转成pdf
<bokuno> test
<^k^> bokuno:点点点.  17:50 
<arch> w3school讲html就是把标签罗列一遍啊
<bokuno> flash怎样才能不折磨CPU...
<imtxc> bokuno: 在 win 里面用
<bokuno> :-(
<onlylove> imtxc: 在win里面也不咋样，我觉得adobe把macromedia收购以后，就没正儿八经的搞flash
<breeze_growing> 今天频道的人气真旺
<breeze_growing> test
<^k^> breeze_growing:点点点.  18:03 
 * adam8157_ 今天好忙, 闪
<breeze_growing> adam8157_ has disconnected (Quit: Take the red pill...)
<breeze_growing> 亮点：take the red pill ...
<Kain> 撸过,下班闪人
<onlylove> 这么多下班的，我还要坚持一小时多点……
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 你刚发现他那take red pill阿
<breeze_growing> onlylove: 是啊。
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 我老觉得他应该吃蓝色的
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 可惜人写的是red
<breeze_growing> onlylove: 我正在wikipeidia复习red pill和blue pill的含义。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38627
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 开源数字绘图工具Krita 2.8发布
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 就是骇客帝国，neo吃的那个
<breeze_growing> onlylove: 这个知道，就是忘了具体是什么作用了。
<breeze_growing> onlylove: 你真犀利。建议他吃蓝色的。
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 我也忘了是啥作用了，反正记得好像是neo吃了红的，然后就没完没了的开始和smith没完了
<breeze_growing> onlylove:  In the movie, the main character Neo is offered the choice between a red pill and a blue pill.
<breeze_growing> onlylove: The blue pill would allow him to remain in the fabricated reality of the Matrix
<breeze_growing> onlylove: 还句话说，蓝片片犹如酒精，一醉不醒。
<breeze_growing> onlylove: while the red pill would lead to his escape from the Matrix and into the real world
<breeze_growing> onlylove: 红片片则带他来到这个痛苦的真实世界。
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 说起来，下班了，就要面对柴米油盐……算是吃红色的吧……
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 关于debian的无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456268 宏基上网本，基于ubuntu 12.04的发行版和洐生版都能自动识别并装好驱动，但debian6、7都不行。怎么差别这么大？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 国货精品 — 2014-03-07 18:38
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求教：如何将无线网卡的网络共享给eth0，实现共享上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456269 教师机本地有线连接eth0，用网线连接到一个交换机，交换机连接学生机。 教师机上成功配置DHCP服务，学生机获取地址没有问题。 学生机地址类似于： ip地址：192.168.0.9 网
<^k^>  ─> 络掩码：255.255.255.0 网关：192.168.0.1 DNS：218.58.74.240 DHCP服务自动分配的地址池为192.168.0.2-192.168.0.20 教师机手动设置eth0为： ip地址：192.168. …
<suller>  今天美国新闻周刊报道的关于中本聪的新闻可真逗，
<suller> 还引得真的中本聪在p2p 上辟谣
<onlylove> 可以下班咯
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 哪位哥哥能帮帮我解决一下，谢谢各位 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456272 errors were found while checking the disk drive for/. press i to ignore,s to skip mounting or m for manual recovery. 开机显示以上问题。。 希望高手帮忙处理一下，小妹在此谢过。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 调皮女孩 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-03-07 19:21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 侧边菜单不透明了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456273 第一次用ubuntu 今天装了几个桌面 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop 本来只有ubuntu默认的桌面 到下午 发现 侧边的菜单不透明了 包括默认ubuntu的左边菜单 和xubuntu下面的菜单 下面有截图 谁有
<^k^>  ─> 过类似问题 求助！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangyq — 2014-03-07 20:01
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • action_right_click_titlebar http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456274 最喜欢的一个点击。 现在没地方设置这个呢，dconf/gconf/gsettings连metacity都没了。但是以前的配置居然有效。可能是为了兼容留下的。 Code: ▶ cat ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/general/%gconf.xml <?xml version="1.0"?> <gconf>    <entry nam
<^k^>  ─> e="action_right_click_titlebar" mtime="1370865844" type="string">       <stringvalue>minimize</stringvalue>    </entry>    <entry name="visual_bell_type" mtime="1370257649" …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • help！更新软件出现问提，本人新手求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456276 今天本打算更新一下软件，却出现这个问题，换了源之后还是不行，还是这种情况，大神指导指导吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦绘唐朝 — 2014-03-07 20:57
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • help！更新软件出现问提，本人新手求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456277 今天本打算更新一下软件，却出现这个问题，换了源之后还是不行，还是这种情况，大神指导指导吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦绘唐朝 — 2014-03-07 21:04
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天用wine安装了一个暴风影音，有些小问题请大神指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456278 由于周围的人都用暴风影音看视频。格式是bhd的ubuntu上不能播放，就打算用wine装一个暴风，但是打开后画面只存在顶部，而且不能快进，没有彩色只是黑白，有哪位大神接触过
<^k^>  ─> 啊，指导一下呗，图为播放老友记时的画面，而且是4个画面系统时12.04，wine是1.6的 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦绘唐朝 — 2014-03-07 21:11
<imtxc> 擦
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问如何删除Libreoffice 中打开文件的记录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456279 在Libreoffice中Recent documents里的内容如何才能删除？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2014-03-07 21:13
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<jiero> cherrot: 小孩子。
<jiero> cherrot: 发现 it 男大多瘦瘦的或者 胖胖的，戴眼睛
<jiero> it 肌肉男少见啊。
<jiero> leeeee: l5e
 * jiero 拜 lainme 节日快乐
<jiero> iGoogle: 爱 狗狗，今天我我想不到要做什么了。
<leeeee> 啊
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 节日快乐
<breeze_growing> jiero: it男/it女 都是张江男/张江女
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐，节日快乐
<leeeee> 谢谢
<breeze_growing> #fedora-zh频道开会感觉好正规，我都不敢插话。
<leeeee> 开啥会
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 嗯，这是经过努力的成果
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。小姑娘是今天过节哈。
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 啥意思？
<jiero> leeeee: 新疆女孩不怕明天过节
<lainme> 什么节日？
<leeeee> 什么意思？
<jiero> lainme:  因为3月8日是妇女的节日，所以3月7日晚上是你的节日，前奏 :)
<cherrot> jiero: 我胖胖的了
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 就是，经常一段时间的整合，讨论，争论， 最终产生的 开会规范
<lainme> 。。明白了
<jiero> cherrot: 对啊。
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 原来是这么回事。
<jiero> leeeee: 我某天说不能在3月8日庆祝，结果某新疆姑娘抗议
<leeeee> 还是不懂
<breeze_growing> 3.8 女人节
<yunfan> 好挫
<breeze_growing> 8.3 男人节
<jiero> leeeee: 很多你年纪的女不喜欢庆祝3.8，感觉老了一样。
<yunfan> 我看淘宝上海尔有个冰箱 都是225L的 天猫做活动 手机扫 价格要2k6 然后你去不做活动那页面看 只要2k3
<breeze_growing> 呵呵 这也是经过长期努力得来的节日。
<jiero> leeeee: 妇女节对某些人字面意思是已经成妇人了——
<uuair> http://kankan.baidu.com/playbackpage.php?shareid=6967473cfc6de94b6dd1102f863a12b4&uk=1678373870&share=1&a=0
<^k^> uuair: ⇪ 百度云 云摄像头
<uuair> 能看到么？
<leeeee> 3.7也不过啊 3.8也不过啊 每次大姨妈来 就知道自己是女的不就行了
<leeeee> 还要过这种节日干啥
<breeze_growing> uuair: wow
<yunfan> leeeee: 50多以后就没大姨妈了
<uuair> breeze_growing: 呵呵，看到啦
<jiero> leeeee: 每天都是节日多么好玩。
<breeze_growing> uuair: 是啊，是你吗？
<jiero> leeeee: 一年到晚的过不同节日，做不同的事情，仙境啊。
<uuair> breeze_growing: 必须不是我。。。。这种问题，你还问啊
<breeze_growing> uuair: 感觉有点creepy。
<uuair> breeze_growing: 估计是买了新产品，默认就仍这里了。。。要是待会俩人按耐不住，哎。。。
<breeze_growing> uuair: 你怎么发现的？
<jiero> leeeee: 我们不是女的人不知道自己的大姨妈，所以可以庆祝 妇女节
<leeeee> 没有大姨妈了就没了啊 五十岁的人也不会在意自己是不是妇女
<leeeee> ==
<uuair> breeze_growing: 随便逛着发现的。。。其实很简单，你访问kankan.baidu.com就知道了。。本来想看看这个头的效果。。。结果
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 云摄像头 (@ baidu.com)
<uuair> 好像是南方，没看见暖气啊
<jiero> leeeee: 过节就记得了。
<leeeee> 这有啥好过的
<leeeee> 每年就过生日和年
<leeeee> 其他没什么好庆祝的
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu touch能安装jre运行能编译和调试开发用的ide如eclipse吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456282 如题，ubuntu touch能安装jre运行能编译和调试开发用的ide如eclipse吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 refine — 2014-03-07 21:42
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 决心攻克这难关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456284 情况是这样的，已经能实现在局域网内远程桌面和ssh，但是如果一个是家里的网，一个是学校的网的话，就无法进行远程管理，我想实现在学校能控制家里的电脑。先不管远程桌面，只要ssh可以就行。 网络情况
<leeeee> 兔子你是几几年的
<MeaCu1pa2> roylez: .
<MeaCu1pa2> roylez: 有意思，搜搜google scholar上面，有关Fibre Channel, SAN的，尼玛，都是patent，paper着实不多，可见是Enterprise Shit
<jiero> leeeee:  87
<jiero> leeeee: 从小学到高中，就没见过一个同年同月份的同学。
<jiero> leeeee: 大学也没有。
<leeeee> 你这么小啊。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你什么意思。。。
<breeze_growing> ==
<breeze_growing> leeeee: 你难道比他大许多？
<jiero> breeze_growing: 不， leeeee 比我小。她只是个小姑娘
<jiero> leeeee:  http://item.yixun.com/item-575400.html?YTAG=3.707747212000 这个好吃噢
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【北田北田 能量99棒 180G】peitien 北田 能量99棒 180G（蛋黄夹心）【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
 * jiero 希望长胖长胖胖。
<breeze_growing> jiero: 还好，差点被雷着了。
<leeeee> == 我吃过 贵。。一会会就吃没了
<jiero> leeeee: 好像麦圈的味道。
<leeeee> 蛋黄的最好吃
<leeeee> 麦圈是什么
<bokuno> donut?
<jiero> leeeee: 小时候吃得零食，桶装
<jiero> leeeee: 我4岁，你0岁时候很多哈哈
<leeeee> 没吃过 。。
<jiero> bokuno: 不是。 是膨化食品
<jiero> leeeee: 亨氏麦圈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教！VirtualBox在选择系统时没有64位的，都是32位的，是因为VirtualBox不是64位还是其他原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456285 初次使用虚拟机，都不懂。见谅。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yearmoon — 2014-03-07 22:00
<jiero> perr: 只是觉得很好奇。
<leeeee> 只知道亨氏米粉。。
<perr> jiero: 你好奇啥呀?
<jiero> perr: 对自己所在的城市毫无了解
<perr> jiero: 乃还是我?
<jiero> perr: 我。
 * perr 感到莫名奇妙
<jiero> perr: 我对你更不知道啥。。。
<jiero> perr: 好兆头
<imtxc> jiero: 终于让英文环境的 firefox 能用中文印象笔记的插件了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 噢，我都用ubuntu one记录。。。
<jiero> evernote没明白有什么用
<bokuno> 我用ZIM近来
<imtxc> 没有 ubuntu啊
<leeeee> 5SSSSS
<imtxc> leeeee: 啊？
<leeeee> 打个招呼嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Android手机内置的存储卡数据如何镜像出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456286 Android手机内置的存储卡数据如何镜像出来？如何通过UBUNTU系统，把手机内置存储卡数据镜像出来呢？ 有的说用DD命令可以，但是不知如何操作啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-03-07
<^k^>  ─> 22:07
<imtxc> leeeee: 好吧， 5e
<imtxc> leeeee: 我说我没加你微信别人还不信
<jiero> imtxc:  http://www.iqiyi.com/life/20130421/c4a4e84c130fb494.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 瘦弱男如何变成肌肉男-生活视频-爱奇艺
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> jiero: .. 这个视频对我有什么作用
<leeeee> 加我微信干嘛
<imtxc> leeeee: 我的意思是我没有加，但是别人不信啊
<leeeee> 我很无聊的
<imtxc> leeeee: 看出来了
<jiero> imtxc: 因为瘦弱男，实际上要付出胖人双倍努力才能变肌肉男。。。
<leeeee> ==  为什么别人要觉得你加我。。
<imtxc> jiero: 反正跟我没关系
<imtxc> leeeee: 不知道啊，完了 onlylove 来了你替我辟谣
<jiero> imtxc: 变肌肉男吧，今天和个it男打羽毛球，感觉对方还是跑不动。
<imtxc> jiero: 你跟 hamo 打羽毛球了？ 你其他他最近手不好么
<jiero> imtxc: 现在我可以打羽毛球单打3小时，较为剧烈的。
<leeeee> == 怎么一副不清白的小媳妇受委屈一样啊你
<jiero> imtxc: 没有。
<imtxc> lol
<leeeee> 加我怎么了？
<imtxc> ....
<jiero> leeeee: 你吓着 imtxc 了。
<leeeee> == 胆子是有多小
<leeeee> 我说什么了
<imtxc> 什么嘛
<jiero> imtxc 怪人，睡觉吧。
<leeeee> 你才什么嘛
<leeeee> 搞得我欺负你似的。。
<leeeee> 匪夷所思
<imtxc> leeeee: 哪跟哪啊， 我就是说事儿啊，哪里的欺负胆子委屈什么的
<leeeee> 行 等OL来了 我会跟他说的
<leeeee> 谁都没加我啊
<leeeee> OK
<jiero> leeeee: 没有魅力啊。小姑娘。
<leeeee> 兔八哥我没说过我有魅力吧？
<leeeee> 再说了 被你们加了就是有魅力？
<leeeee> == 没得聊了
<imtxc> 没得聊了，这么简单一事儿咋还能这样， 睡了， 白
<leeeee> ==  。。。。
<leeeee> 我是说。。。
<leeeee> 你们怎么就不说话了呢
<leeeee> 我又没怎样。。。
<leeeee> 我果然天机比较浅。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 这么早就睡啊
<leeeee> 他被我吓跑了 望天。。
<jiero> leeeee: 很多人理解力很弱
<jiero> leeeee: 你告诉我你在哪方面理解力好
<leeeee> == 不知道诶
<leeeee> 通常我的写作比阅读理解分数高
<leeeee> 与其他人相比也是。。
<imtxc> leeeee: [07:59] <onlylove> imtxc: 把l5e喊来聊天
<imtxc> [07:59] <imtxc> onlylove: 我到哪里喊
<imtxc> [08:00] <onlylove> imtxc: 你不是有微信啥的，算了不愿意算了，反正也没啥好聊的
<imtxc> [08:00] <imtxc> onlylove: 有个毛儿微信啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 我就是针对这件事儿说说而已， 哪里有你理解的那些
<jiero> leeeee:  我在任何新东西方面理解力不错，所以我一般是教室里第一堂课老师最喜欢的学生之一。
<jiero> 然后，就被所有老师讨厌了
<jiero> 因为啥都记不住
 * imtxc 安装 ruby, 我的 cpu 啊...
<jiero> imtxc: 睡觉吧，忘记一切吧
<leeeee> == 没事啊 我只是随口一说而已
<leeeee> 孩子们啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我装完 ruby 再说
<imtxc> jiero: 终于把 cpu 用到 100% 了
<perr> jiero: 你用ub?
<freeflying> imtxc: xcode自带ruby
<hoxily> 我发现了一段有趣的wiki，http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC#IRC_.E5.B8.B8.E8.A7.81.E5.91.BD.E4.BB.A4
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<jiero> perr: 现在是
 * hoxily 可惜 onlylove 不在
<imtxc> freeflying: 用不起啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 虚拟机啊
<imtxc> xcode 不是水果的么
<jiero> hoxily。 你也可以改成你自己噢
<imtxc> 我还是慢慢装吧
<imtxc> 我擦， hoxily 的 whois 信息不错
<imtxc> 电话号码都有
<leeeee> == 西南大学。。女生节。。一班长。。送。。全班女生。。
<leeeee> WSJ。。。
<imtxc> 女生节？
<leeeee> 对啊 3.7是女生节。。
<imtxc> 凭啥
<leeeee> 我咋知道
<leeeee> 我也是别人告诉我的啊
<perr_> jiero: 我用debian...丢弃ub好久了
<leeeee> perr 你最近在看啥？
<jiero> perr_ 假如我会处理各种bug，我就用debian
 * jiero 受够了自己的运气，
<perr_> jie
 * jiero 觉得自己的运气已经是不依赖的，所以一定做最坏的打算
<perr_> jiero: 没觉得debian有啥问题
<perr_> leeeee: 虎胆龙威4
<freeflying> imtxc: 水果的系统可以在linux上用vmware workstation跑
<jiero> perr_: 比如说 intel 显卡，debian装上之后只要不外接显示器就会一只闪屏幕。。。
<jiero> perr_: 闻所未闻。
<jiero> 接上外接显示器，就都好了。
<perr_> jiero: 所幸我没用过intel的显卡.这种问题都有,debian这也太水了
<jiero> perr: 是只有我这台这样！！
<jiero> perr: 另一台intel显卡的debian是其他问题。。。
<perr> jiero: 不计较这个了,我选debian是因为他的dvd盘比较大.
<perr> 以前系统完蛋的几率比较大,用dvd重装联网少.快些
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 安装最新的内核3.13.6问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456288 ubuntu12.04 安装最新的内核3.13.6。 装了官方的驱动，但是分辨率是800×600。 什么情况呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 army86 — 2014-03-07 22:56
<imtxc> 用 octopress 写个博客费老鼻子劲了
<mjkr> 拼什么要有女生节
<mjkr> 女生还可以嫁老外
<mjkr> 我们光棍可没那么幸福
<mjkr> 应该取消女生节
<leeeee> ==
<mjkr> 应该严查女生的护照申请状况和签证状况
<leeeee> 可是你40还可以娶20呢
<leeeee> 怕啥
<mjkr> 申请两者之前必须检查处女膜
<jiero> leeeee: http://www.iqiyi.com/v_19rrhdw8zk.html 这个这个。
<mjkr> 和阴道
<leeeee> 。。。。
<mjkr> 到了40岁有那个功夫人家早出去了
<jiero> leeeee: 没关系35岁的老女人，美国人也会要得。
<jiero> leeeee: 说错了，是老姑娘
 * jiero 拜 lainme
<leeeee> ==
<mjkr> 应该像沙特一样
<mjkr> 取消女子公民权
<mjkr> 禁止女子拥有财产
<jiero> 禁止男人拥有女人
<jiero> 禁止男人拥有财产
<leeeee> 兔子~~
<mjkr> 女人有了公民权和财产在出逃上就比男人容易百倍
<mjkr> 为了平衡理应禁止
<jiero> 用拥有的**这种假设看世界，就是我最反感的
<imtxc> jiero: 你是逆党啊
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。
<mjkr> 凭什么女人比男人更容易逃走
<mjkr> 要死一起死
<jiero> imtxc: 只要有什么宣称必须 一定，我就绝对反对
<perr> mjkr: 乃好极端呀.被谁刺激了?
<imtxc> ..
<mjkr> 你想，边防战士是男的
<mjkr> 女的还可以用身体贿赂
<jiero> mjkr: 阉割了就行了
<mjkr> 男的，嘿嘿
<leeeee> 绝对的都是错的
<leeeee> 不管是什么考试 看到一定 都不要选
<perr> mjkr: 用男的是身体原因/生理原因..体力强&没有每月一次的烦心事&不用专门窝一年生娃娃
<mjkr> 如果不能出逃，被用有何用？
<mjkr> 生娃娃有换血的功效
<jiero> perr: 还有传统原因。
 * jiero 中国极度尊重传统。。。
 * jiero 知道不尊重传统就不能建国
<leeeee> 那你怎么不说生完娃月子不做好直接以后腰酸背痛啥毛病都有？？？
<leeeee> 难产还会死
<jiero> leeeee: 坐月子只是中国人的事情。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 恩。
<leeeee> 外国人就不做？
<mjkr> 那你咋不说喝凉水都会塞牙？
<leeeee> 说实话  以后你不让你老婆坐月子试试看
<jiero> 因为世界上60%的人喝凉水，不喝热水
<mjkr> 既然要生就要考虑到这些事情，考虑不周就是活该，大大的活该
<leeeee> 呵呵 不考虑别人的人也不值得别人付出
<leeeee> 算了 不需要争论
<jiero> leeeee:  为什么只有中国的产妇要坐月子,而欧洲人、非洲人、美洲人不需要坐月子,连日本,东南亚,中亚人也没有听说产妇需要坐月子?
<jiero> leeeee: 你可以搜搜
<mjkr> 别人又不能帮我出逃，我凭什么对别人付出
<leeeee> OK 那么  兔子你可以试试以后让你老婆不要做
<leeeee> 生完就洗衣服
<leeeee> 喝冷水
<perr_> mjkr: 画地为牢啊你,整天闹着要出去,你出去就好了,还不是被压制....
<leeeee> 这种事情不是说别人都不做 我们就不该做
<jiero> leeeee: 你要我找非中国女人啊。
<leeeee> 当然你自己有选择权
<jiero> leeeee: 哈哈
<perr_> 这个
<perr_> 可以解释的
<mjkr> 如果对方肯以假结婚拿张绿卡然后带我出去那可以考虑
<leeeee> 没有啊 你找个中国老婆
<leeeee> 让她不要做看看啊
<perr_> 他们是白黑的,我们是黄的所以要做的
<jiero> perr_: 黄的 2／
<jiero> perr_:  1/2 黄种人是中国人？
<lainme> 真要出去，现在方法这么多，直接去做啊
<perr_> jiero: 乃没做过吗?
<jiero> perr_: 没有
<perr_> jiero: 乃到底黄不黄?
<jiero> perr_ 。
<jiero> perr: 什么黄不黄？
<perr> jiero: 偶怀疑你不够黄呀...娃哈哈
<mjkr> lainme: 那告诉个便宜方便的阀门
<jiero> perr: 打羽毛球么 。
<perr> jiero: 不打
<jiero> perr: 噢。你怎么锻炼？
<perr> jiero: 俯卧撑&乒乓球
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> perr: 乒乓感觉锻炼下肢比较少
 * jiero 我上肢几乎没肌肉
<lainme> 又极端的想出去，又要便宜方便。上学/技术/生意都可以
<lainme> 还有临时工作
<mjkr> lainme: 技术/生意要钱的
<perr> jiero: 下肢锻炼啥呀.去报个芭蕾?
<mjkr> 临时工作会弄成铁打的移民倾向
<mjkr> 没研究过hib签证条例的不要乱说
<mjkr> s/hib/h1b
<mjkr> 上学更需要钱
<jiero> perr: 跳舞，跑步，足球，踢毽子
<mjkr> 眼下只有偷渡
<mjkr> 或者政治避难
<Guest83313> ...
<lainme> 那是你申请不到奖学金。德国不要学费
<mjkr> 不过偷渡也需要钱
<jiero> lainme: 准备去德国了？
<mjkr> 所以只剩下政治避难
<lainme> jiero: 没
<mjkr> 谁说德国不需要学费？
<jiero> mjkr: 德国人说的
<mjkr> 那是以前
<mjkr> 政治避难或者结婚是最好的
<lainme> 奖学金通常都能覆盖支出。申请不到说明你应该更努力点
<perr> jiero: 我说怎么那么别扭呀,请称上肢为胳膊,称下肢为腿.居然上了你的套
<jiero> mjkr: 羊毛出在羊身上，从来都是拆东墙补西墙，就看你是东墙的范围还是西墙的范围了。
<mjkr> lol
<lainme> 有个别州收，但不多。收的里面又有废除的了
<mjkr> 我更努力点？这是天大的笑话
<mjkr> 所以还是做政治最好
<mjkr> 让别人垫背，自己出来
<mjkr> 然后奖学金，出书，演讲
<mjkr> 什么都有了
<jiero> lainme: 像你那么聪明的，好吧，很多。
<perr> mjkr: 乃是不是想的多了点,这和你有一毛钱关系?
<lainme> 为什么是笑话
 * jiero 从来都是倒贴学校钱
<leeeee> 走了 兔子白白 perr 白白
<leeeee> 还有lainme
<jiero> leeeee: 白白胖胖养好了，睡觉吧。
<leeeee> 白白
<jiero> lainme: 只是心里取向问题，就像“不论我如何浪费时间，世界也不会因为我而改变”一样的“我已经尽了最大努力了”
<jiero> mjkr: 对不？
<mjkr> 这不是心理取向的问题
<mjkr> 如果你经历了我经历的事，你就明白了
<jiero> mjkr  政治犯？
<jiero> mjkr: 隐姓埋名不说历史60年，就像我家老人一样？
<mjkr> 中本聪会承认自己是中本聪吗？
<mjkr> 不要问废话
<jiero> mjkr 切，那还不是取向。。。
<jiero> mjkr 想要什么都是取向。。。
<mjkr> 如果我想干掉你呢？
<mjkr> lol
<mjkr> 小孩子，你混得还不够
<jiero> mjkr: 恩。我不会被外面接触的改变多少。
<mjkr> 知道就好
<perr> mjkr: 敢问年龄几何
<jiero> mjkr: 所以你的取向，还是你的问题。
<mjkr> 你先把从中本聪嘴里把他的年龄问出来再来问我
<perr> jiero: 和我一起闪吧.
<jiero> mjkr: 用先决条件决定**，破裂，你被我丢进 ignore list 了。
<jiero> perr:  mjkr 已经被我 ignore 了。
<mjkr> 请便
<jiero> perr: 好了，睡了睡了。
<perr> gogogo
<jiero> lainme: 节日快乐女神
<mjkr> 本来嘛，女人也就是附属品
<mjkr> 高卢战争的时候一车一车往回运
<mjkr> 卖了也值不了几个钱
<mjkr> 什么时候女人还有财产权，还可以选举
<mjkr> 奇闻
<mjkr> 要是我有女人，肯定第一时间卖给非洲的妓院去
<mjkr> 德国的亚洲妓女可不值钱
<mjkr> 末流
<mjkr> 中国的女人只能给非洲
 * bokuno sleepy~
 * mjkr pokes bokuno.
<mjkr> 话说回来，你们这些人当年围堵王千源，攻击达赖尊者，破坏尊者协会的通讯等我可记得
<mjkr> 当时frankfurt am main还把自己的嘴巴用布围起来。自己打自己嘴巴
<mjkr> 非常好。继续吧。反正已经有了第三帝国，再来个第四帝国也无妨。只不过中国是蒙古人种，有没有那么幸运就不知道了，嘿嘿
<mjkr> 一群奴才，给你们自由也不要。下地狱是 迟早的事
<imtxc> 痛苦啊
<imtxc> rails ruby 什么的什么时候能好装一点
<mjkr> imtxc: 换个发行版？
<mjkr> imtxc: ubuntu是不适合拿来作服务器的
<^k^> mjkr:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<imtxc> mjkr: 没要做服务器
<mjkr> 没说你要跑个tomcat什么的，但也八九不离十了。
<mjkr> debconf以前就用得头疼
<mjkr> imtxc: 不成，你拿自己的实体机做了个chroot来跑kk？
<mjkr> 哦，混淆了，不好意思。
<mjkr> imtxc: macosx上也可以跑gentoo的
<imtxc> kk 不是我的
<mjkr> imtxc: 我知道。是sevk的
<mjkr> 反正拿一个prefix用来跑gentoo
<mjkr> 里面的gtk跟x11外面的跟quartz
<mjkr> imtxc: 总之如果你要为ubuntu开发没必要弄个ubuntu分区放在mac上
<imtxc> mjkr: 我靠，你什么情况
<imtxc> mjkr: 别跟我说了
<mjkr> 你不是imtx.me的主人吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: I'm TualatriX (@ imtx.me)
<imtxc> mjkr: 跟我没关系， 你前面说的一大堆，我连一句也没看懂
<imtxc> mjkr: 所以，别跟我说话了
<mjkr> 前面的不是给你看的
<darkmelody> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/13/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=35.62 kiB ; encoding=gzip ; type=text/plain
<stmsgebjgd> darkmelody: 挖坟的？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近也不见你说话
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 干嘛呢
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<darkmelody> 没～ 我是想知道为啥可以在网上看到聊天记录
<mjkr> 这是public chan, darkmelody
<stmsgebjgd> darkmelody: 因为这里有个贱机器人
<stmsgebjgd> darkmelody: 记录这里的聊天记录
<mjkr> 弄个cloak就没事了
<mjkr> 或者弄个vpn
<stmsgebjgd> darkmelody: 踢了那个机器人就没事了
<mjkr> 然后反党叛国的事情就没人管了
<darkmelody> ；）   好吧
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 叛国？ 很难
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 你没有那么本事
<mjkr> 我时时刻刻想着叛国
<mjkr> 寻找着把国籍变现的机会
<darkmelody> 那你穿上月亮和星星的衣服 去天安门转一圈
<mjkr> 有人说，国家几斤几两，卖得动吗
<mjkr> 所以国家这东西是累赘，如果有人要买，赶紧买给她
<mjkr> darkmelody: 那样我的国籍完好无损， 没意思。
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 你可以投奔台湾
<mjkr> 如果要去天安门，至少带几斤炸药
<mjkr> 台湾现在闹独立
<mjkr> 如果以前蒋家当政还差不多
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 台湾独立是应该的
<mjkr> 我没说台湾独立是不应该的
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 划清界限
<mjkr> 关键在于，台湾人民拥有自决权
<mjkr> 这是一
<mjkr> 台湾人民不愿收留大陆难民，这是二
<stmsgebjgd> 那就没办法了
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 你这个叫投降无门
<mjkr> 所以，如果台海关系紧张，过去是最好的
<mjkr> 最后劫一架飞机过去
<mjkr> 不叫投降无门
<mjkr> 还是有投降的地方
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 你可以学瞎子
<mjkr> 正在酝酿中
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 小心不要被居委会大妈镇压了
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 那就太丢人了
<mjkr> 我要是被镇压了，她们也不会好过。大不了老子一命赚一命，够本
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 匹夫之勇
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 你要学习我党的先进性
<mjkr> 固然，但这是没有办法的时候做的事
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 喂人民服雾
<mjkr> 有办法这样就是傻冒了
<mjkr> 对，当前的目标就是发展群众，然后走的时候群众背黑锅
<mjkr> 当年柴玲她们不就是这样整的
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 你终于想明白了
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 宏志也是这么想 这么做的
<mjkr> 李大师那是多管齐下
<mjkr> 神人啊
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: XD
<mjkr> 李大师那是人上人
<mjkr> 现在过得比柴玲那帮窝囊废还滋润
<mjkr> 人家就是有脑子
<mjkr> 新唐人，大纪元
<mjkr> 资本和影响力互相促进
<mjkr> 但愿有朝一日我能攀得上他
<mjkr> 搞政治不需要高学历
<mjkr> 心够黑就行
<mjkr> 但做了政治这块蛋糕还能越做越大的，非李大师魔术
<mjkr> stmsgebjgd: 老兄可有着落了？
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 你觉得呢
<mjkr> 明人不说暗话，我看你比我好不了哪里去
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 吃晚饭去
<mjkr> 走好
<mjkr> 不送
<darkmelody> ~ ~
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 吃完饭再陪你聊
<darkmelody> 你们谈论的太高深
<imtxc> http://www.imtxc.com/ 谁帮忙看看这个博客的错误是什么原因？
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Imtxc's Blog
<imtxc> 打开之后是空的 ，但是在链接上右击， 用新窗口打开之后， 又能看见文章了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  01:56 
<mjkr> imtxc: 部分空
<imtxc> mjkr: 不懂是什么原因
<mjkr> 不过没有文章
<imtxc> mjkr: 你在链接上右击， 用新窗口打开就看见了
<mjkr> 只有标题，搜索栏，和博客，存档和关于
<imtxc> mjkr: 必须同时能看到两个窗口的时候，就能看到文章
<mjkr> 还有下面灰色空白
<imtxc> mjkr: 算了。。。。
<imtxc> mjkr: 跟你沟通障碍太严重
<mjkr> 新窗口也没有
<mjkr> 你可能是后台登入吧
<imtxc> mjkr: 你的两个窗口，要并列起来
<imtxc> mjkr: 同时看两个窗口
<imtxc> 不要用标签
<mjkr> hmm, inspect 出来有结果
<mjkr> 应该是你cssn哪里把文章覆盖了
<imtxc> 不懂
<mjkr> 如你所说
<mjkr> 就是你定义了一块css
<mjkr> 那一块css区域把你的文章覆盖了
<imtxc> 那为什么有两个窗口的时候就能看见
<darkmelody> 检查你的footer
<mjkr> ^
<mjkr> 我在看你的博文
<darkmelody> 给他先加上osition: fixed;  你就明白哪有问题了
<mjkr> 其实你真要做vpn还是得用思科的
<mjkr> EC的支持现在很关键
<imtxc> ....
<darkmelody> <div id="main" style="height: 1000px;">
<imtxc> darkmelody: 啥？
<imtxc> footer 里面只有 copyright 啊
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 你也进军网页编程了
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 帅哥
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 没有， 只是博客而已
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 你知道这个错误是什么原因么
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 浏览器太宽会把文章盖住
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 人家不是给你解决方案了么
<imtxc> 什么方案？
<imtxc> 之前一直没有错误， 今天用 ruby 2.0.0 generate就出错了
<imtxc> darkmelody: 这种改法不行吧
<imtxc> 固定了 height?
<darkmelody> 恩   不行  只是让你找出问题
<imtxc> 从来没有改过 css 啊
<imtxc> 难道是 ruby 版本的问题？
<imtxc> 我重新下载一个 octopress 试试
<darkmelody> 是你css定位有问题
<imtxc> darkmelody: 不懂啊，那我应该改什么地方呢
<imtxc> darkmelody: 我跟原始的目录对比了一下，所有的 css 文件都一样了，还是不行
<imtxc> darkmelody: 找到原因了
<imtxc> darkmelody: #main, #content, .sidebar {
<imtxc>   @extend .group;
<imtxc> }
<imtxc> 新的版本里面多了这么一句
<darkmelody> ：）  捆绑成一个  我没想到者方法
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还上班呢
<knownbad> 等公司饭吃。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这点出息
<knownbad> 就这么个免费午餐
<knownbad> 你不是放假着吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 放什么假
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班 在给walgreens升级个软件   搞定荷兰项目
<gebjgd> knownbad: 伺候好escada我就自由了
<imtxc> darkmelody: 事实那是什么高大上方法我还没看懂
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计5月份完全在家歇着了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 6月份去新公司
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不睡觉了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 周末嘛
<gebjgd> imtxc: 年轻的时候你找病
<gebjgd> imtxc: 年老的时候病找你
<imtxc> gebjgd: 嘛，睡了 lol
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你那里现在几点
<gebjgd> imtxc: 21
<imtxc> gebjgd: 好吧，先睡了啊，晚安
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不撸1管？
<knownbad> 五月在德国天气不错吧？   应该出去玩玩。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 搬家
<knownbad> 搬去非洲？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你猜
<knownbad> 脑力有限。
<knownbad> http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotoDirectLink-g3856808-d478115-i32058421-Wolwedans_Dunes_Lodge-NamibRand_Nature_Reserve_Hardap_Region.html
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ Wolwedans Dunes Lodge - Picture of Wolwedans Dunes Lodge, NamibRand Nature Reserve - TripAdvisor
<knownbad> 晚上老虎来了怎么办？
<gebjgd>  knownbad 正在打dota2
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-08
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 更新系统后php解释出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456300 LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so 将这一行放在LoadModule列表中 LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so 之后的任意地方后启动Apache就出错，注释这行就没问题，但PHP就不解释了，有什么解决方法？ Code: 3月 08 09:01:16 arch apa
<^k^>  ─> chectl[5393]: [Sat Mar 08 09:01:16.615657 2014] [:crit] [pid 5395:tid 140025814214528] Apache is running a threaded MPM, but your PHP Module is not compiled to be ...recompile PHP. …
<arinya> 除了支付宝，还有什么linux下可用的支付平台？
<arinya> 银联提供的这个压缩包是不是打不开的？
<arinya> https://sign.unionpay.com/pages/misc/ctrl_install.html
<^k^> arinya: ⇪ 银联用户系统
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7673.html 腿与蛋 :     农场中一只猪与一只母鸡在谈慈善。猪说:"我很想有一个方法能帮助那些没有饭吃的穷人。"鸡说:"我们来合作,可以做一个火 腿蛋来给他们吃。"猪摇头说:"你说得倒容易。你只是贡献一个副产品,而我却要不见了一条腿
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<railly> 请问，为什么那个.gnus.el文件在哪儿呀
<cherrot> railly, 这是什么文件
<railly> cherrot: emacs下配置gnus的吧
<railly> cherrot: 据说，可以接收gmail邮件，想试试是不是可以方便一点儿
<cherrot> imtxc,  你的菜
<cherrot> railly, 不了解～
<railly> cherrot:多谢，不知道是不是要自己新建一个，菜鸟，还请大家多包涵
<cherrot> railly, imtxc 应该知道 但貌似不在
<railly> cherrot: :-),嗯，我自己先试试，搞不定的话，等imtxc来了看看
<imtxc> railly: 用什么 gnus....
<imtxc> railly: 我就没配置成功过
<railly> imtxc: 啊，这么悲剧
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子才来啊，昨晚一个 css 的问题搞得我蛋疼坏了
<imtxc> railly: offlineimap + mue4e 啊
<imtxc> mu4e
<railly> imtxc: 呃，我看看先
<cherrot> imtxc, 你咋还搞 css了
<imtxc> cherrot: 就我那个破blog呗
<imtxc> cherrot: 好久没发，然后昨晚装了个 ruby, 出来各种问题
<cherrot> imtxc, 搞定后帮我也搞搞把 ～
<cherrot> imtxc, 你博客哪个？
<imtxc> cherrot: 我又不懂， 我跟别人的 diff 了挨个替换才解决的。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: http://www.imtxc.com/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Imtxc's Blog
<cherrot> imtxc, 好高端  比我的漂亮多了
<imtxc> cherrot: 倒现在也没懂为啥， 昨天的情况是窗口最大话的时候只能看到 head 部分， 缩小窗口才能看到文章之类的
<cherrot> imtxc, 我还在用wordpress lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 关键问题是，这个主题是我当时抄好几个人的配置改的 ，然后现在我想重新来，忘了怎么改的了。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 我这正常啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 现在正常了
<cherrot> imtxc, 没有版本库的苦孩子
<imtxc> cherrot: 我跟别人的 css diff 比出来的
<cherrot> :D
<imtxc> cherrot: 跟版本库没关系，我的 css 文件两年就从没改过
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 安装tomcat8求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456301 在/usr/local/java/路径下解压了tomcat,环境变量配置如下： export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0_51 export TOMCAT_HOME=/usr/local/java/tomcat export CATALINA_HOME=/usr/local/java/tomcat export CATALINA_BASE=/usr/local/java/tomcat export JRE_HOME=/usr/local/java/jd
<imtxc> cherrot: 是 rails 还是 sass 的问题
<imtxc> cherrot: 我以前用 ruby 1.9.3 就没问题
<railly> 我这么菜的人，可以写blog么？
<cherrot> imtxc, soga  ruby就会点皮毛
<cherrot> railly, blog就是写给自己看的
<railly> cherrot: 那写blog要自己做个网站？
<cherrot> railly, 有现成的
<railly> cherrot: 哦，那为什么会有css和ruby什么的问题呀？
<cherrot> railly, 他用的octopress，做点调整还是要动动代码的。 wordpress就php 同理
<arch_Y> 用phantomjs做的pdf文字和图片间有很大间距怎么办？
<railly> cherrot: 呃，都不懂，要学的太多 了
<cherrot> railly, 折腾而已～ :)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 可不可以用PE神马的装UBUNTU啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456303 比方说老毛桃啊什么的。老毛桃一键还原，安全高效 稳定可靠 全面兼容WINDOWS系统。本程序基于Ghost(v11.02)内核，具有良好的安全和稳定性，真正达到快速备份还原；全面支持和兼容32位和64位的Windows等
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456304 大家好， 我安装程序，好像出了点问题： tRNAscan-SE built The file "setup.tRNAscan-SE" has been created. If you type "source setup.tRNAscan-SE; rehash", the paths in your environment will be updated for this session. To update your environment upon every login, you shou
<^k^>  ─> ld add the line: source /home/li/tRNAscan-SE-1.3.1/setup.tRNAscan-SE to your ".cshrc" file. If you prefer to manually update your environment variables, be sure to make the followin …
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊，折腾
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装xmradio不能启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456306 安装来xmradio怎么不能用呀？ Lenovo-B450:~$ xmradio [0x9e11958] main libvlc error: No plugins found! Check your VLC installation. 段错误 (核心已转储) 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsdmg — 2014-03-08 11:17
<arch_Y> 将一张长图分割成几张小图，有建议吗
<roylez> arch_Y: imagemagick不行么
<arch_Y> roylez, 刚知道这个东西。挺好用的。谢谢l
<arch_Y> find *.png -exec convert {} {}.pdf \\;
<arch_Y> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<arch_Y>   什么情况？
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 流处理软件与编辑器的区别的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456309 编辑器的 Code: 正则 、 Code: 宏 等功能能否完全实现 Code: sed Code: awk 的功能？ 两种类型的文本编辑工具在日常生活中（非shell脚本）针对的的使用方向有什么不同？ 在日常使用中（非shell脚本），sed、a
<^k^>  ─> wk还有没有优势？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2014-03-08 11:39
<jusss> lainme: 节日快乐！
<jusss> roylez: 节日快乐！
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 四川大学锐捷上网全教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456310 系统：Ubuntu Kylin，据说是工信部和ubuntu联手打造的具有中国特色的开源系统。 锐捷客户端下载地址：http://imc.scu.edu.cn/how/khdxgxz.htm 用firefox下载后直接保存到 /home/sheldon/下载 （ sheldon是我的用户
<^k^>  ─> 名 ） 下载客户端后解压当当前文件夹 打开终端 sheldon@sheldon-Lenovo-G475:~$ cd /home/sheldon/下载/rjsupplicant/ 第一次打开终端会要你输入用户名密 …
<piggybox> 好累啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.10 内置显示器无法开启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456311 导致进入桌面后屏幕一直是黑色的 求解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 windy冰 — 2014-03-08 11:55
<jusss> piggybox: ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7安装ubuntu双系统成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456313 之前在win8下安装Ubuntukylin13.10成功，后来重新装就一直黑屏，查看了许多方法也都黑屏，昨天没事把电脑清空重新分区，修复磁盘，然后重装win系统，更新驱动，然后再装Ubuntukylin13.10，安装前关闭快速启
<^k^>  ─> 动，然后启动时F6 选择apci=off,安装竟然通过，不知道对大家有没有帮助，分享一下安装经验 统计信息: 发表于 由 翰墨飘香 — 2014-03-08 12:3 …
<leeeee> 周末大家在睡觉嘛
<arch> phantomjs怎么设置中文字体？
<jusss> leeeee: 节日快乐！
<leeeee> jusss: 谢谢
<leeeee> 也祝你家有人过这节的人节日快乐！
<jusss> 吃饭去了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 有人穿41码鞋吗？
<leeeee> 主席你穿41的鞋吗
<leeeee> roylez: 喂，又在抱你家妹子啊
<leeeee> 说话都不回。。
<roylez> leeeee: 谁啊
<leeeee> roylez: == 什么谁啊
<arch> html转jpg求推荐
<onlylove> leeeee: 41码，这么小
<leeeee> == 好吧。。
<leeeee> 白送都没人要
<leeeee> onlylove: 对了 5S说让我跟你说一声  他没加我微信
<onlylove> leeeee: 喵？他和我说了……
<onlylove> 难道他以为我不相信？
<leeeee> 哦
<leeeee> 我怎么知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 粗来！
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怎么和l5e说的？
<leeeee> 有要41的跟我说。。若干双新鞋。。
<imtxc> onlylove, leeeee 擦，这个话题能不能停下来
<imtxc> 成了苦情戏的调调了我擦
<leeeee> == 不是你让我跟他说一声嘛  我只是跟他说了  又没事了
<imtxc> 对啊，这不就完了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不是和我说过了么，怎么又让她和我说一遍
<imtxc>  说不清楚了…… 晕，能不能换个话题！
 * leeeee 写论文
<leeeee> 5S 你穿41的鞋不?
<leeeee> 这个话题怎么样？
<imtxc> 41 ?
<imtxc> 41 是255 么
<leeeee> 应该是吧
<imtxc> leeeee: ç©¿
<imtxc> leeeee: 你要送我鞋子么
<leeeee> 有人穿41的都OK啊
<leeeee> 反正新的。。
<imtxc> 啥鞋子啊
<leeeee> 拖鞋，，帆布鞋，，凉鞋。。靴子。。
<imtxc> 我看看我能付得起价格不
<imtxc> 我了个去，这么多？
<leeeee> 就是啊  我怎么会买这么多
<imtxc> 女鞋？
<imtxc> 还是前男友鞋？
<leeeee> == 要不要啊
<leeeee> 反正新的
<leeeee> 我都说白送了。。
<imtxc> 不要，我都穿不到啊
<leeeee> == 好吧好吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 12.04升14.04后开机显示file not found... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456314 如题，从12.04升级到14.04后，开机先显示两行这样的文字，一两秒后进入grub启动菜单，选择第一个进入后，又提示一次这个，还提示“按任意键继续。。”，等两三秒，就自动开始进系统了。 我菜
<^k^>  ─> 鸟一枚，进入系统后以为grub更新下就好了，就用了下update-grub,输出文字如下： Code: zhaobingfeng@zf:/etc/grub.d$ sudo update-grub [sudo] password for zhaob …
<imtxc> leeeee: 你买这么多男鞋……
<leeeee> 妈的 几千块钱就这么扔了啊
<leeeee> 烦。。
<leeeee> 不说了
<maplebeats> leeeee, WOW
<maplebeats> leeeee, 有钱人
<imtxc> leeeee: 几千…………
<imtxc> leeeee: 我了个擦，大佬
<imtxc> leeeee: 你别这样啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我要！
<maplebeats> leeeee, 求快递
<leeeee> 有钱个屁啊。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: .....
<leeeee> 买多了就费钱了啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你要凉鞋和靴子和拖鞋？
<leeeee> 现在全堆在我寝室
<imtxc> leeeee: 帆布鞋可以给我哈哈
<maplebeats> imtxc, 要呀，深圳这天气，拖鞋越多越好
<imtxc> maplebeats: 好吧
<leeeee> 拖鞋是全皮的额。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 顺风包邮不
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我了个去
<leeeee> 你自己付邮好吧
<leeeee> 我买的几百好吧
<maplebeats> leeeee, 可以，到付！
<maplebeats> 咦，不对
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你买这么多鞋干嘛
 * maplebeats 我就不应该问这个问题。。。我有个败家妹妹也是这样子的
<leeeee> == 尼玛 要不要到底
<maplebeats> leeeee, 要呀
<leeeee> 收到嘴都要笑歪了
<imtxc> leeeee: 发张图了大家挑挑～～
<maplebeats> 最喜欢收二手货了，没钱
<leeeee> 还问问问个屁啊
<leeeee> 饭团你确定自己穿41的？？？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你这是要毕业处理吗？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 唔。。。我脚小0 0
<leeeee> 差不多吧 。。
<maplebeats> 悲剧
<leeeee> 过几天我要搬寝室了。。
<leeeee> 这堆东西被我姐看见
<maplebeats> leeeee, 有图没
<leeeee> 绝逼骂死我
<leeeee> 等会
<leeeee> 想死啊。。。好多啊，，，
<imtxc> leeeee: .......
<imtxc> leeeee: 校园里面摆个摊儿卖掉
<leeeee> 算了吧。。
<leeeee> 丢不起这个人
<imtxc> 。。
<leeeee> 私消我啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 么啥吧，你看那些毕业卖书的
<leeeee> 靠  我卖男鞋？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 来，咱俩分了？
<onlylove> leeeee: 会看私聊不
<leeeee> 什么意思？
<onlylove> leeeee: 算了，就这里吧
<onlylove> leeeee: http://item.jd.com/884758.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【贝尔金F8N751qeC00】贝尔金（BELKIN） F8N751qeC00 ipad轻便笔记本电脑双肩背包【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> leeeee: http://item.jd.com/998956.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【贝尔金F8N893qeC00】贝尔金（BELKIN） F8N893qeC00 商务版双肩电脑背包 15.6英寸(黑色)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<leeeee> 干嘛。。
<leeeee> 你要买？
<onlylove> leeeee: 俩包而已，略纠结
<onlylove> 现在突然觉得当时收了蛋蛋那个包就对了，没那么多麻烦事情
<leeeee> 为啥买这包呢？
<onlylove> 嗯，他不在，不会发现这么叫他
<onlylove> 装电脑……
<imtxc> leeeee: 来来来，顺丰到付帆布鞋
<leeeee> 我不了解这个牌子
<imtxc> onlylove: 他的包还没出吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 牌子就表管了，这俩一个牌子的
<leeeee> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4010-2185941513.5.ZUpIXj_a1z10.3.w4002-4653254373.46.sDxcO2_a1z10.3.w4002-4653254373.62.eeFJn2&id=37640533294
<onlylove> imtxc: 出掉了
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 来款超值背包-淘宝网 价格:279.00
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<leeeee> 我觉得 不错
<jusss> onlylove: 我也在买包 旅行包
<jusss> onlylove: 我昨天面试了一个监理公司，后天去上海
<jusss> onlylove: 还没个大包，正在找
<imtxc> jusss: 监理公司是做什么的
<jusss> imtxc: 现场施工监督吧，我也不清楚，有同学去我就去了
<imtxc> jusss: 这样啊
<jusss> imtxc: 通信工程方面的
<imtxc> jusss: 哦
<jusss> imtxc: 第一次出远门，我长这么大还没出过省
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看那俩贝尔金的包咋样
<imtxc> onlylove: 是不是太长了
<onlylove> imtxc: 长？
<onlylove> imtxc: 15.6
<imtxc> onlylove: 额， 比例有问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 你别闹，宽屏的机器
<onlylove> imtxc: 你是不是13的看习惯了
<imtxc> onlylove: 稍等
<imtxc> onlylove: 我光看图了
<leeeee> 我觉得我选的不错啊
<onlylove> imtxc: ……说你啥好
<leeeee> 为啥不喜欢。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 亲，装电脑，不是装别的
<onlylove> leeeee: 你那包确实不错
<leeeee> 那个是装电脑的啊
<leeeee> 还可以扩展，，
<imtxc> onlylove: 我感觉正面太简单了
<leeeee> 饭团你人呢
<leeeee> 不要了嘛？？？
<leeeee> maplebeats: 喂
<imtxc> maplebeats: 再不来就给我选没了
<cherrot> imtxc, 选神马
<imtxc> cherrot: l5e 送的鞋子啊，你来晚了。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 wifi链接后无法上网问问题的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456315 [size=150] 一、 本机的信息[size] 戴尔 2421 win7 64位系统。通过虚拟光驱安装了 ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64位系统 [size=150] 二、问题出现。[size] 链接wifi后，打开浏览器，显示"找不到服务器"
<^k^>  ─> 第一步、打开终端，输入 ifconfig 查看网络配置信息如下 Code: eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 e0:db:55:b4:d3:85            inet6 地址: fe …
<cherrot> imtxc, 嘤嘤嘤嘤。。
<leeeee> 只剩拖鞋了。。
<imtxc> 可惜我不穿凉鞋，不然， 黑嘿嘿
<imtxc> 要是我穿凉鞋我能给她全打包儿了 lol
<onlylove> 吃饭回来
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 cherrot 孩子。
<cherrot> jieroarchl, ～～
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 胖乎乎胖乎乎
<cherrot> jieroarchl, 我变胖墩了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 正好有事找你
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 切，企鹅当然需要胖墩
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦
 * cherrot 唉 这么差的伙食都能变胖墩。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 想苗条就改善伙食咯
<yunfan> cherrot: 我在家已经掉了3公斤了
<cherrot> yunfan, 怎么做到的？
<leeeee> 饭团人呢
<leeeee> 快点帮我解决掉啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我来了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 刚刚干其它事了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 怎么解决
<leeeee> ==
<maplebeats> leeeee, 东西呢！！
<maplebeats> imtxc, 啊
<leeeee> 问你啊
<leeeee> 你还要不要啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 要啊
<leeeee> 我都给5S寄完了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 帆布鞋已经发向北京了。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, 。。。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 您的效率要不要这么高！
<leeeee> 刚好快递在外面啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我还能选么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 据说就剩脱鞋了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 拖鞋
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我要了 3/7
<maplebeats> imtxc, ！！！
<leeeee> 还有一双NIKE的凉鞋。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 可以给我:-D
<imtxc> maplebeats: 哦不对， 3/9
<imtxc> maplebeats: 好吧 1/3
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你也发顺丰到付吧
<maplebeats> imtxc, 到付好麻烦
<imtxc> maplebeats: 。。。。
<leeeee> 快点
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哎，我好惨啊
<leeeee> 弄好了我还要忙啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 怎么快点
<maplebeats> leeeee, 给我
<leeeee> 你要啥啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 到付还麻烦？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 寄来
<leeeee> 不会都要把？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 凉鞋
<cherrot> maplebeats, 妈蛋 又跟我比惨？
<leeeee> 你看都没看？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 上周昆明还没弄利索呢  今天又失事了
<leeeee> 拖鞋了？？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 能不能别赶在周末  F***
<maplebeats> leeeee, 下雨天能穿的，我都想要
<imtxc> cherrot: 。。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 抢不到鞋子弱爆了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哎
<leeeee> 饭团私消
<imtxc> maplebeats: 貌似下雨能穿的就一双
 * cherrot 默默重启VPN  sigh
<imtxc> cherrot: 有新闻了你们得忙？
<cherrot> imtxc, 我是做评论的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 五毛？
<cherrot> imtxc, 估计redis撑不住了
<imtxc> cherrot: 今天收入不错吧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我厂就是十美分好么
 * cherrot 不扯了  滚蛋中
<onlylove> maplebeats: cherrrot咋了，和他比惨都不行，昨天和他比就被训了
<maplebeats> onlylove, 菊花被爆了吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 看样子像
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> imtxc: 没见他说redis撑不住了，估计服务器要宕机
<maplebeats> onlylove, 他们的架构太弱了
<onlylove> maplebeats: ha不行还是结构缺陷
<maplebeats> onlylove, 不知道，没用过他们的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 该不是小马哥不舍得给他们新机器吧
<maplebeats> onlylove, 说到新机器，我要被气死了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 被抢了？
<maplebeats> onlylove, 我的kip有一半就是关于机器负载的问题
<maplebeats> kpi
<maplebeats> onlylove, 小马哥要节约成本
<onlylove> maplebeats: hadoop的mr负载是个很麻烦的问题啊，map完了的slots都闲下来了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 除非多个任务顺序来
<maplebeats> onlylove, 说起来的确是个问题，NND，我这边有两个集群，这个负载怎么控制啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 小马哥不应该缺钱啊……真诡异，要收购啥？
<maplebeats> onlylove, 京东
<maplebeats> onlylove, 他不缺，我们缺呀
<onlylove> maplebeats: 直接吃掉？我还以为是合并呢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 把易迅和京东的重合部分合并
<maplebeats> onlylove, 要给钱的吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 理解不了JD的想法
<maplebeats> onlylove, 很正常呀，现在JD还不如淘宝的皮毛
<maplebeats> onlylove, 和腾讯联手还可以打打
<maplebeats> maybe
<onlylove> maplebeats: 马化腾想打马云？做梦呢
<maplebeats> onlylove, 还是有希望的
 * maplebeats 看看淘宝的客户端都做成了什么鸟样
<imtxc> maplebeats: 以后就没有易讯了么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 现在出来个im打下qq看看，看看qq的客户端做成了什么鸟样
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我又不是易讯的
<imtxc> 易讯上面买数码产品还不错啊
<maplebeats> onlylove, 至少比淘宝好。。。淘宝把人才都搞去做后台了吧？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你现在是哪个部门呢
<maplebeats> onlylove, 其实我觉得QQ4windows还不错，不过我是SVIP- -
<maplebeats> imtxc, 360！
<imtxc> maplebeats: 啊？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 哪来的360
<maplebeats> imtxc, 不知道吧，360有什么，我们部门就有什么
<lainme> ……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 淘宝的人才本来就是后台的，顺便说qq 4 win我不敢恭维，至于4 lin，让小马哥去死
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我了个去
<imtxc> maplebeats: 浏览器，安全卫士？
<maplebeats> onlylove, 你需要开SVIP
<maplebeats> imtxc, 全有
<imtxc> maplebeats: 赞
<maplebeats> lainme, 咋啦?
<lainme> maplebeats: 确实不知道
<imtxc> svip是啥
<maplebeats> imtxc, 超级会员
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> (其实一直以为我们部门应该是最早被拆出去的，没想到易迅比我们先死，哦也
<yunfan> maplebeats: 那你们啥时候死？
<maplebeats> yunfan, 不远了，不远了(望天
<lainme> 这么悲观
<yunfan> maplebeats: 你们什么部门
<maplebeats> yunfan, 360
<yunfan> maplebeats: 企鹅哪里来的360部门
<imtxc> ..
<maplebeats> 名字虽然不一样
<yunfan> 想买个冰箱 结果昨天看好的今天缺货了
<maplebeats> 内容一样足够了
<yunfan> 那我知道了 是管家么
<yunfan> 这个管家比数字公司还可恶
<yunfan> 当初在我家里硬是靠客户端升级给装上
<yunfan> 对了 以前装游戏打听 注意到有用到 ruby.dll 是不是内部都是脚本话开发？
<OperaGhostkv2> o
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现我有选择恐惧症，看了好几个旅行箱，不知道买那个咋办
<onlylove> jusss: 我比你郁闷，那俩包都不知道怎么选
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<lainme> 闭眼睛随便摸一个
<jusss> onlylove: 我替选， 链接发来
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oaCII1ASAACVjW7PwtYAALrJAMkJOgAAJWl541.jpg 一波三折
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦果然colloquy直接出图
<MeaCu1pa> 吓到了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 来来来
<leeeee> 我来帮你选包
<leeeee> onlylove: 人呢
 * adam8157 无聊
<leeeee> 嗨~~~
<leeeee> 嗨~~~
<adam8157> leeeee: 啦
<adam8157> leeeee: l5e
<leeeee> 阿当哥你好挖
<adam8157> leeeee: 好是好 就是无聊
<leeeee> 你没参加我的赠鞋活动
<leeeee> 真是遗憾
<adam8157> leeeee: 啥鞋
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 找个妹子登时有聊
<leeeee> 就是41码的鞋啊
<leeeee> 登时是啥玩意？
<adam8157> leeeee: 我44
<adam8157> leeeee: #语死早
<leeeee> == 那你有多高啊。。
<^k^> leeeee: define:登时 晋葛洪《抱朴子·释滞》：“又中恶急疾，但吞三九之炁，亦|登时|差也。”《北史·祖珽传》：“至 夜， 珽忽令大叫，鼓譟聒天，贼众大惊，|登时|走散。”《儿女英雄传》第九回：“ 十三妹 |...|
<leeeee> 看不懂 我阅读理解有问题的
<adam8157> leeeee: 177~178浮动
<leeeee> 我擦 我以为你190+
<leeeee> 好吧
<leeeee> 吃饭去了
<leeeee> 原来你穿不了
<leeeee>  也分完了
<dchxcrow>                                         x
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下，UBUNTU 12.04下AMD的驱动最多支持多少张显卡呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456318 请教下，UBUNTU 12.04下AMD的驱动最多支持多少张显卡呢？ 目前测试的是6卡可以，想知道加入上64张显卡是否可行，PCI插槽数足够 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxx2003gs — 2014-03-08 16:46
<jiero> maplebeats: 万元户不准炫耀你的1万元。
<jiero> lainme leeeee 节日快乐
<onlylove> jiero: 实际上她俩应该昨天过节
<jiero> onlylove: 都过
<jiero> onlylove: 噢噢噢
<jiero> onlylove: 你的包着陆了没？
<onlylove> jiero: 没……打算晚上或者过段时间另一个朋友有时间的时候问下，现在那个略贵的得票略多……
<jiero> onlylove: 看。丑布袋 ！ 柴玲
<jiero> 错了。。。
<jiero> 刚才搜昨天的。
<jiero> onlylove:  http://item.jd.com/1036054630.html 丑布袋
<leeeee> 嗨~~兔子
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 金圣斯kingsons15.6寸休闲旅行数码包双肩包男女电脑背包ks3048 灰白【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<onlylove> jiero: 这个牌子没听过啊
<leeeee> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.kUCoOK&scm=1007.10009.546.0&id=37476393411&pvid=a3619385-96dd-4d1f-b0a9-8a5686596eb4
<leeeee> 这个怎么样？
<jiero> onlylove: 杂牌吧
<leeeee> onlylove: 为嘛不看我的？
<jiero> leeeee: 这是旅行箱么。
<jiero> leeeee: 你没提醒他
<leeeee>  运动商用 电脑双肩背包
<leeeee> 这么明显的标题。。
<jiero> leeeee: 韩国人倒是比中国人更能接受白色和银色
<leeeee> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.kUCoOK&scm=1007.10009.546.0&id=37476393411&pvid=a3619385-96dd-4d1f-b0a9-8a5686596eb4
<jiero> leeeee: 从穿衣服就能区分东亚人。
<jiero> 和东南亚人
<leeeee> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-4572008467.42.UhQVSE&id=36472044466
<leeeee> 黑色也OK啊
<leeeee> 电脑包么 就这样啊、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、
<onlylove> 我还是继续研究下吧……
<onlylove> 看看哪些需要注意的
<jiero> leeeee: 满大街黑色。我受不了了
<jiero> leeeee: 去年之前，我的冬季衣服就没有黑色的。
<leeeee> == 那你想要？什么色？
<leeeee> 红色？
<leeeee> 黄色？
<leeeee> 绿色？
<onlylove> 原来贝尔金有个卡其色的不错，找不到了
<jiero> leeeee: 其实，英语里常用的颜色单词有60种以上。
<leeeee> 嗯 潮男
<jiero> leeeee: 我不在乎，但是我讨厌统一！
<leeeee> == OK啊
<leeeee> 只不过OL要买电脑包 不是我用  所以推商务风
<leeeee> 我自己用的大嘴猴哇哈哈
 * jiero 纯白一身。。。
<leeeee> 唉、、
<leeeee> 大学的 时候‘
<leeeee> 我们经常说别人
<leeeee> 算了
<jiero> leeeee: 快嫁出去吧
<leeeee> 总之 兔子是个纯白的少年 超凡脱俗
<leeeee> 干嘛要嫁 而且还是快嫁
<leeeee> 明天要去本科室友聚会
<maplebeats> jiero, 妈蛋
<maplebeats> leeeee, 要嫁啦？
<onlylove> leeeee: 兔子……是谁
<leeeee> 两个178
<jiero> leeeee: 高度么？
<leeeee> 还有一个一样高 只有80斤。。
<leeeee> 不活了我
<jiero> leeeee: 比这里多数人都高
<leeeee> 兔子罗杰楼上
<onlylove> leeeee: 80不健康，90差不多
<leeeee> 嫁什么？
<onlylove> leeeee: 我以为你说cherrot兔子
<jiero> leeeee: 所以你就装可爱，裹在卡通玩偶装里吧。
<leeeee> == 算了吧
<leeeee> 反正大学四年都过了
<freeflying> os x  下咋翻墙
<jiero> leeeee: 不是啊。是研究生都过了
<freeflying> gfrog: ^
<freeflying> happyaron: ^
<jiero> freeflying: 手机共享啊
<freeflying> jiero: 啥叫手机共享
<onlylove> freeflying: vpn和ssh不行么？
<jiero> freeflying: 手机翻墙，共享网络给电脑
<freeflying> jiero:  太蛋疼了
<freeflying> onlylove: 其实我只想用shadowsocks
<jiero> freeflying: 所以手机共享是最佳！
<freeflying> jiero: 佳啥啊
<leeeee> 研究生还好啊
<jiero> freeflying: 吃北田能量棒
<leeeee> 只有一个170
<leeeee> jiero: 哈哈哈哈
 * jiero 想起了变形金刚
<jiero> 吃能量块
<jiero> 好像很好吃的样子
<jiero> 好奇能量可以做成块状
<leeeee> 你这个瘦子不了解胖子的心酸
<jiero> 吃不了兜着走 胖子
<leeeee> == 明天又要去取钱了。。
<jiero> 明天？
<leeeee> 对啊
<leeeee> 跟白富美们吃饭什么的
<leeeee> 当然都带点钱啊
<leeeee> 多。。
<jiero> onlylove adam8157 imtxc cherrot 高富帅们请我吃饭啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要到北京喂人民服雾吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 你点名的这些都在北京
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯，不用，远程给我点餐就好了啊。
<leeeee> 亏你想得出。。
<leeeee> 远程点餐。。
<jiero> onlylove 好玩的，远程点餐程序哈哈
<jiero> onlylove: 做个这种东西有意思么？
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥意思
<jiero> onlylove: 为啥？因为点餐一般都是有什么请求？
<onlylove> jiero: 参考外卖
<onlylove> jiero: 以及KFC的400823823
<jiero> onlylove: 你没想是别人点噢。
<jiero> onlylove:  让朋友点，好多人乱点哈
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得……在北京给潍坊点餐，太扯了点
<jiero> onlylove:  为啥？
<jiero> onlylove: 北京挣钱，潍坊花还好吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 这个可以，但是……
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<leeeee> 兔子
<leeeee> 放个风筝过来玩玩
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4WFI2mlmId42JAAEEmv1KQ0YAALq3wP9hVgAAQSy036.jpg 非主流脑残片广告
<tcstory> 蛋疼了 ubuntu 12.04的内核被我删除了  ，因为boot分区是单独分出来的，后来我再安装的时候用rm 命令删除啦boot分区的东西，所以啥都没有啦，现在可以引导arch 和win7 但是无法引导ubuntu
<tcstory> help me
<happyaron> freeflying: 没研究过
<happyaron> freeflying: osx 太高大上
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐姐
<leeeee> 节日快乐！
<maplebeats> leeeee, 节日快乐
 * maplebeats 节日快乐 lainme 
<maplebeats> tcstory, 重装
<tcstory> maplebeats: 但是我的archlinux怎么办
<maplebeats> tcstory, 删掉
<tcstory> maplebeats: :'(
<leeeee> maplebeats: 你也节日快乐~~
<maplebeats> leeeee, :'(
<lainme> 同乐么
<leeeee> 女的都过这节的
<arch> 用什么命令可以把一个网页以及其图片一起下载下来啊
<imtxc> wget -r 什么的吧
<imtxc> leeeee: 过节没吃好吃的么
<imtxc> arch: http://www.kuqin.com/linux/20090605/55077.html 这个行不行
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wget下载网站目录下的所有文件_Linux社区_酷勤网
<leeeee> 没啊 哪有钱吃好吃的
<imtxc> leeeee: 零食呗， 又不贵
<leeeee> 明天还要跟一群诶吃饭
<leeeee> 零食不爱吃啊
<leeeee> 白富美
<leeeee> 5S 我快递单号给你了吧？ 貌似单子不见了。。
<viscount_x> x
<imtxc> leeeee: 给了的
<leeeee> OK
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟表示虚拟机无法上网！！！help!!!!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456320 系统：ubuntu12.04，虚拟机：VMware9 截图里面显示：有检测到我的网络，但就是连不上，搞不懂，这个截图用的是桥接！ 不管我怎么调，都无法上网，我换成了red had企业版6.3，并且换成了虚拟机
<adam8157> 腐女过节去了?
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦赐 雌性 女人 气运 3%
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦此
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的dash中没有应用程序图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456321 如下图所示。。。。一个图标符号都没有。。。。。怎么解决啊？？？？ 我没做什么啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2014-03-08 20:18
<leeeee> 居然没人玩
<leeeee> 真没劲
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  20:27 
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:" 忘记 : 三位老妇人聊到了她们的生活,一位说:我现在有一个毛病,有时打开冰箱后,忘记了自己到底是来拿东西,还是刚刚把东西放了进去。 那没什么,另一位说,我的毛病是站在楼梯上,忘记了自己是要上楼还是下楼。 第三位说:谢天谢地,我没有这样的毛玻说着她用指节敲着桌面,发出清脆
<^k^>  ─> 的敲击声。 啊！有人敲门！她惊叫道。 "
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:"竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rUCINDmuAABf49tiUI4AALrIAIh91EAAF_7146.jpg 舍不得你的人是我,重口味的人也是我"
<leeeee> 我怎么掉线了。。
<onlylove> 掉线是常态，你要习惯
<leeeee> 啊呀呀
<leeeee> 好吧。。
<onlylove> 如果觉得可能不太妙，直接打test
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  20:38 
<onlylove> 如果不能上屏，十有八九就是掉了
<onlylove> > joke
<leeeee> 原来如此
<^k^> onlylove:"竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mtWIAW4oAADa0eLijE4AALrCwFsvEkAANrp656.jpg 武大郎卖羊肉串"
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> leeeee: 过节干啥了?
<leeeee> 没干啥啊 宅在寝室
<leeeee> 把鞋分了
<adam8157> leeeee: 鞋垫儿 鞋带儿 鞋跟儿?
<leeeee> 噗 不是的 我之前买的鞋
<leeeee> 给5S和饭团他俩了
<adam8157> .... 他俩穿高跟女鞋?
<leeeee> == 不是 唉 反正就是给他们了
<onlylove> adam8157: 嗯，想象力不错
<adam8157> leeeee: 你41的大脚?
<onlylove> imtxc: maplebeats 俩都出来，[20:46]	adam8157	.... 他俩穿高跟女鞋?
<leeeee> 何必明知故问
<leeeee> 哼
<onlylove> adam8157: 你说你上西电的高材生，怎么这点都想不明白
<imtxc> 别闹，折腾 octopress 呢
<onlylove> octopress是啥
<adam8157> onlylove: 别埋汰我
<onlylove> adam8157: 那黑你？
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣, 哥的sass调整的好么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我看看去
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃吧 aside 给去掉了啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 简洁些
<imtxc> adam8157: http://lzteng.com/Technology/2014/02/04/octopress-beautification/#id-e2708c84f6fdc046f606b067b1ff9b9d 你看人这个，旁边那个 catalog 不错
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Octopress 主题美化 - lzteng
<adam8157> imtxc: 中行emv怎么还款?
<maplebeats> happyaron has kicked leeeee from #ubuntu-cn (说了我不是姐。)
<maplebeats> 我笑了
<imtxc> adam8157: 支付宝啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 能还visa?
<maplebeats> leeeee, 哈哈，在这里就要习惯被这群无良管理员踢，自动重连是必须的！
<imtxc> adam8157: CNY 记账的
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦，不对，你得打电话
<imtxc> adam8157: 默认没有开通 CNY 记账
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 我没卡
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧
<leeeee> 无良管理员
<leeeee> 比蛋蛋哥还坏
<imtxc> leeeee: 你都逼的蓉蓉kick你了
<lainme> maplebeats: leeeee 保重
<leeeee> 我怎么他了啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚才给你发的这个主题不错，我得抄过来
<maplebeats> leeeee, 目送
 * imtxc 目送
<adam8157> imtxc: 改的越多, 更新越麻烦
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> imtxc: 像我只改octopress的sass模板, 别的不动, pull没压力
<imtxc> adam8157: 这倒是，btw，动手吧...
<leeeee> 莫名其妙！！！
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你看你，我都看出阴影了，每次看到你有管理员权限就心里一紧
<adam8157> http://www.meteoweb.eu/2014/03/aereo-scomparso-in-malaysia-mistero-su-luigi-maraldi-non-era-a-bordo-ma-chi-e-salito-con-il-suo-passaporto/267991/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Aereo scomparso in Malaysia, mistero su Luigi Maraldi: non era a bordo ma chi è salito con il suo passaporto?
<adam8157> maplebeats: 还好是心里一紧
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃们这些人生赢家们周末咋也上irc..
<adam8157> imtxc: 今天空气不好
<maplebeats> imtxc, 被妹纸甩了呗
<maplebeats> adam8157, 京都空气哪天好过
<adam8157> maplebeats: 上周六超级棒
 * imtxc 幸亏北京空气不好，可以完美的解决 “你怎么总宅着啊” 这个  FAQ
<adam8157> maplebeats: 这一周也都很好
<adam8157> maplebeats: 今天可能是因为两会休息? 空气就差了
<leeeee> 没人吹了么
<leeeee> 好惨
<leeeee> 明天天气晴好  出去吃海底捞！！！
<leeeee> 太棒了！！！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04软件中心显示已安装两个Ubuntu one，何解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456322 见附件，有人遇到过同样的情况么？如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dogfairy — 2014-03-08 21:00
<onlylove> leeeee: 当当的外号不能乱叫，不然当当就变无良管理员了
<leeeee> 哦 对了 骚瑞啦 阿当偶吧
<adam8157> leeeee: 乖
<leeeee> 害羞
<leeeee> 快吐了。。
<leeeee> 卧槽 还是这样好
<happyaron> ...
<MeaCu1pa> .
<jusss> 好长时间没进这个系统了
<jusss> 更新了下 257MB
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 今天我收到了神谕
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 什么?
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 我删了所有北京的JD
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, win小白
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: ...
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 有好事儿?
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: ...
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: JD是啥？
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 有个我的朋友，20小时以前在吉隆坡机场checkin回中国
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 我仔细看了很久，发现是回上海
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 神谕啊
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 帝都 is doomed
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 我还准备今年有机会去东南亚玩儿呢
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 着实被吓了一大跳
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 我下个月普吉岛，机票酒店已经就位
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: This is a sign, BJ is doomed for me
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: adam8157 ,你们生活的好休闲
<adam8157> jusss: 我只是"想"
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: A sacrifice has slipped away, god will find another
<stmsgebjgd> 最近抽dota2抽的太多了
<stmsgebjgd> 发现多了2个新英雄
<jusss> adam8157: 我后天就去实习了，上海，以后就没这么自由了
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 帝都相关所有JD, rm -rf
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 欢迎来mordor
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 昨天看美剧，Vikings, 刚好看到活人献祭的情节
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: ...
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 这一切都是预兆
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 不过, WFH也许没关系...
<leeeee> == 越说越恐怖
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你领盒饭了？
<jusss> 18m大裁员
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 有没有预兆都建议你别来帝都, 撇家舍业的, 没必要
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 你看到自己哥们20h以前在吉隆坡机场Check-in, 啥感觉
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 倒抽冷气啊
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 水木上有个人说他改了航班
<leeeee> 是挺吓人的
<leeeee> 这个事情说不好啊 一切都是命
<leeeee> 没人能预料明天 或者下一秒
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 刚爆出来的消息, 飞机上有个冒名顶替的, 某个意大利人名字在, 人不在, 之前护照在泰国丢了
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 恩
<stmsgebjgd> JD是什么
<stmsgebjgd> 马航失联班机　越南海军官员：坠海(图)
<stmsgebjgd> 马来西亚航空编号MH370的波音777-200飞机8日凌晨2时40分失去雷达讯号。路透社转述越南媒体新闻报导，越南海军官员证实这架飞机坠海
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 京东, 煎蛋, 职位描述
<stmsgebjgd> @beidaijin:北京西单地铁好像出事了微博消息：百号群众蜂拥出地铁 还有呐喊和武警
<MeaCu1pa> 呐喊
<leeeee> 。。
<jusss> 这是要出事的节奏？
<MeaCu1pa> 只要不是 安拉，赫拉克巴
<leeeee> 什么意思？
<adam8157> 只坐过一次777, 北京飞魔都
<adam8157> leeeee: 听见这个就跑吧
<imtxc> ..
<MeaCu1pa> 777舒适
<MeaCu1pa> 静音
<MeaCu1pa> 777最大的优点，就是行李舱是吸入式的，比较高，所以777空姐高挑
<MeaCu1pa> 一切自有因果
<leeeee> 唉。。要是真的听见这个就跑不掉了
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 听到这个，你就抱头跑
<jusss> 听你们这么一说貌似全国要出事呀
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 外套脱下来，绕在手上
<leeeee> 我能装死么
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 不能
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 你想被人用来练刀子...顺便踩死
<imtxc> leeeee: 装死人也砍啊
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 国内小些的飞机, 空客320和波音啥啥来着?
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: A340
<MeaCu1pa> 320太老了
<leeeee> 对吼 怎么那么残忍呢
<MeaCu1pa> 我看了视频，警察太烂了
<MeaCu1pa> 手枪遇到砍刀都逃跑
<MeaCu1pa> 毫无战斗力
<MeaCu1pa> 其实这种，盾牌+手枪即可
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 我沉迷于win游戏2个多月了咋办
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 他们的手枪什么子弹
<adam8157> 仔细想想 好像坐过3次777
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 警察的手枪子弹威力不小的，就是准确度烂
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 在家过年玩了2个多月的游戏
<jusss> 现在啥都忘了
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 他们胆子小，又不敢近身
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 手枪，不是经常校准，20m的货
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 人那么多，没办法开枪吧也
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 15m左右才有用
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 国内警察配枪太少了
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 有个视频的，人不少
<imtxc> 万一偏了更赔不起
<MeaCu1pa> 恩
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 练得少，校准不够频繁
<imtxc> 好危险的样子
<leeeee> 我同学国安进去也要学射击 结果工作了不是写报告就是陪喝酒
<leeeee> 唉。。
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 团队协作也差，其实还是配置问题
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我同学游戏策划
<maplebeats> leeeee, 他说他的工作有一半也是喝酒
<imtxc> 很奇怪别人把手机夹脖子上接电话怎么做到的
<imtxc> 霍金式体位么，很难做到啊
<leeeee> 可是我同学女生啊  喝五十几度的白酒
<leeeee> 把自己喝晕了
<leeeee> 给我打电话不知道自己说啥
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我看到你的github上有fetchmail的配置文件，你的mta是啥
<adam8157> imtxc: 你脖子超级长?
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: mta是？ 我很久不看
<adam8157> imtxc: 我做这个动作很简单
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: fetchmail把邮件拉下来后不是存储到本地而是直接再次投递，所以需要sendmail postfix exim qmail之类的
<imtxc> adam8157: 难道是因为没有脖子。。。。
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: msmtp
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 不用你说的那些高大上的
<leeeee> 为什么要这样讲电话呢？
<leeeee> 没有手？
<imtxc> leeeee: 我就试了一下，手在忙啊
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: jusss msmtp不是mta, 但是可以包装成mta, 有个包叫msmtp-mta
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: msmtp只是个简单的客户端吧，不能进行投递吧？
<imtxc> jusss: 乃用的东西都好高端啊
<perr> 话说这里谁喝晕过?
<adam8157> jusss: debian下有msmtp-mta
<adam8157> perr: .
<\u> 有沒有參加bctf.cn的朋友
<leeeee> 如果我没手接
<adam8157> perr: 喝醉几次, 断片儿一次
<alvin_rxg> Title: “百度杯”全国网络安全技术对抗赛——BCTF (@ bctf.cn)
<leeeee> 我就开扬声器
<leeeee> 简单啊
<jusss> adam8157: 那需要装个msmtp再装个msmtp-mta?
<perr> adam8157: 那叫谁也不想理了吧...
<adam8157> jusss: 会自动依赖
<leeeee> 我喝晕过。。一听啤酒。。
<adam8157> perr: ?
<adam8157> perr: 没看懂
<adam8157> leeeee: 渣渣
<leeeee> 对酒精过敏啊
<leeeee> 多好好
<perr> 我喝多了就谁也不想理了,爱说啥说啥去...自己玩
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 能
<leeeee> 以后工作就可以不喝了
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: jusss gmail 啊
<MeaCu1pa> https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles/blob/master/linux/.msmtprc_gmail
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 本地投递呀
<^k^> ⇪ t: dotfiles/linux/.msmtprc_gmail at master · MeaCulpa/dotfiles · GitHub
<leeeee> 我喝完是全身起疹子
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 本地投递个毛
<leeeee> 特别难受
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: mta是给邮件服务器用得, 不是自己发信用得
<imtxc> leeeee: 那还喝
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: fetchmail就是本地投递
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 他在问mta, 如果他真的在说mta的话
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 我知道，我都说了我不做mta
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 你又错了
<adam8157> jusss: 你要架邮件服务器?
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你如果用fetchmail的话，你一定有个能本地投递的mta吧
<leeeee> 喝完才难受的啊 就喝过一回而已
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: fetchmail也可以直接imap
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: no
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 都什么时代了
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: imap就是个远程的dir
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 没有任何实现上的区别
<jusss> adam8157: 2个月前就想这么做了，然后玩了2个月的游戏，
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 只不过没有办法对远程dir做优化的队列管理而已，所以效率低，但是个人用，足够了
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 哦
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 就把imap当成远程的maildir
<adam8157> jusss: 我再仔细问一遍, 你要架设邮件服务器, 给多人提供邮件服务? 还是简单的自己收信发信?
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 也就是说，省却了当中那步骤
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 你要是想做邮件服务，想做和unix系统绑定的邮件服务，就不是我那回事
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 与你完全没有参考价值
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我之前用fetchmail的pop3 搜到了一些文章大致在说fetchmail 拉邮件后会直接投递给本地的mta,让mta再次投递到用户
<jusss> adam8157: 当然自己用。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 现在什么时代了，我觉得不应该用那种和系统结合的邮件服务了
<imtxc> leeeee: 你用的什么 irc 客户端？
<adam8157> jusss: 那是个毛mta?
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: fetchmail->procmail，是这样啊
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 那不是mta的意思吧
<leeeee> 什么意思？
<jusss> adam8157: 我2个月前还想搞个vps,后来发现没双币信用卡买不了，就没然后了
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 不过，要那样配，也可以...
<leeeee> 电脑啊。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 在浏览器里面聊天的？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 是不是感觉插不上话
<adam8157> jusss: 乖, 别闹哈 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-mail_agent_(infrastructure)
<^k^> ⇪ t: Email agent (infrastructure) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<leeeee> 对啊。。一直插不上。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你把电脑砸了，再来问他们怎么修就能插上话了
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: adam8157 ,fetchmail不是会找sendmail吗？
<jusss> 我理解错了？
<leeeee> 。。。。。。。
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 啊？
<leeeee> 那我的惠普怎么修？
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 不过，别看我的dotfile...我那个好乱的...
<imtxc> leeeee: 主要是如果你说话不提名字的话，有时候会看不到
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 额，我看了。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你要描述现象，然后全部@一遍
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 你一上一下的干喵呢
<imtxc> lol, 有名字的话大多数客户端会有提示/高亮之类的
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 而且我喜欢用ksh格式的函数，不喜欢用alias和ansi 函数，如果你bash的话...我不能保证...
<leeeee> 描述不了 反正就是坏了
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 其实是存心的，hoho
<imtxc> leeeee: 啥坏了？
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: ...
 * MeaCu1pa 麻痹谁有imm.io的替代品
<leeeee> 不知道 应该是那个最重要的坏了
<leeeee> 先是硬盘坏了一次
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 就是讨厌同事无脑bash我
<leeeee> 又主板坏了一次
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 存心给他们搞点壁垒
<maplebeats> leeeee, 看吧，插上话了吧～～
<imtxc> leeeee: 笔记本？
<leeeee> 前后修坏了上千
<imtxc> ....
<leeeee> 最后主板又坏了
<leeeee> 然后我就放那了
<leeeee> == 饭团君 牛！
 * MeaCu1pa 求imm.io替代品
 * MeaCu1pa 求无key直接form submit的发图网站
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 没领到盒饭钱之前，我都没钱买个机器装linux...家里只有win 暂时不想装
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 嗯，我的笔记本上装了win和arch, 我没装grub,每次进arch需要u盘，由于懒惰，2个多月没进arch了，一直在win下玩游戏
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 恩我也玩游戏
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 魔都最近冷吗
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 我这穿个毛衣就行了，
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 在室内稍有点冷
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 那需要传羽绒服吗
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 不需要
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 室内冷
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 要看你的住处了
<MeaCu1pa> 不过，这几天过了，也就没的冷了
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 你在哪个方位...
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 据说南方会比较潮，我还一次没去过，这次是第一次出这么远的门
<leeeee> == 我穿的
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 还不知道
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 你自己是哪里人
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 应该是去了再分配去哪个地方吧，我是河北邢台的
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 南方会比较潮...就像我们说北方会比较干一样，都是相对的
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 我感觉不到啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04 安装完毕后使用ADSL PPPoE 拨号上网，一会儿就断开了，不知怎么弄 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456324 如题。 真闹心，就几分钟，DSL拨号程序就断开。好几次都这样，开始还以为是安装的故障，又安装，还是一样。 不知道如何解决。 请帮助。 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 chsense — 2014-03-08 21:50
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 魔都啥都不像，就是不冷不热，不南不北
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 我以前每天吹海风，都不觉得湿润。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 海风不是湿润好哇
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 为什么？相对湿度保持在60%~90%之间应该算湿润吧。。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 经常下午100%湿度
<leeeee> 魔都只有夏天跟冬天
<leeeee> 前一天还在穿羽绒服
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 湿度这个东西，没有包括水汽的盐度和酸碱度
<jusss> leeeee: 你也在魔都？
<jiero> leeeee: 我这里有春天和秋天，因为会有大风
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 所以没有意义
<leeeee> 第二天就可多裙子飘起了
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 你在海水里不是一样脱水死？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 噢
<leeeee> 对啊 都六年了
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 海风也是一个道理
 * lainme 前些日子湿度逼近100%，地上全是水，房间一股霉味
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 盐度平衡，你失水更快
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  那中国的是碱性的？
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 我不知道
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 。。。
<leeeee> 梅雨季节那寝室潮的啊
<MeaCu1pa> 恩低楼层潮湿
<MeaCu1pa> 要看房子结构
<lainme> 外面整个水雾缭绕
<MeaCu1pa> 地基
<MeaCu1pa> 多种因素
<jiero> MeaCu1pa lainme  leeeee 听说过早晨露水剧毒的迷信么？
<lainme> jiero: 一氧化二氢？
 * jiero 在悉尼，早晨的草地全是湿漉漉的，碰上就中毒了！！！
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 没
<jiero> lol
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 你在中国，碰上，你就血吸虫
<leeeee> 孤陋寡闻了我
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 好吧。。。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 也算是一种中毒吧
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<leeeee> 妈呀 我们住一楼啊
<leeeee> 每次鞋子长毛啊
<lainme> jiero: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E4%B8%80%E6%B0%A7%E5%8C%96%E4%BA%8C%E6%B0%A2%E6%81%B6%E4%BD%9C%E5%89%A7
<^k^> ⇪ t: 一氧化二氢恶作剧 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<leeeee> 一个暑假回来
<leeeee> 皮靴上全是。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐，你怎么说 水了
<CyrusYzGTt> H2O
<jusss> 我英语发现好多单词都忘了。。。
<jusss> 太长时间不用，连relay都不知道是啥意思了
<MeaCu1pa> 窝它
<jiero> lainme: 太平衡了。我没被干扰，直接就想到了化学式。。。幸亏 刚才 MeaCu1pa 提到了酸碱我才没被迷惑。。。
<lainme> 沃特
<jusss> relay是延迟的意思吗
<jiero> 窝头
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 你可以回炉了
<MeaCu1pa> lainme: 沃特是美语，窝它是英语
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 其实，是因为irc的翻译很多地方高错了哈
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 是同一词汇么。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> what 还是 water。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> shui
<lainme> fei
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 糟了，我的鼠标键盘插上没反应了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> shui æ°´
<adam8157> shui?
<lainme> fei 水。隔壁县的叫法。
<jiero> jusss:不怕，快速插拔插拔，鼠标键盘就都坏了，然后你可以买新的了。
<imtxc> lainme: 兰州也这样叫
<leeeee> si。。
<jusss> jiero: 不是这个问题，是内核模块没加载上
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不带注音 的 pinyinlish
<jusss> adam8157: 鼠标和键盘的内核模块是哪个
<jiero> leeeee:  蛇...
<adam8157> jusss: 母鸡
<jiero> xinput？
<jiero> lou
<leeeee> 唉。。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 宁波人懂什么是 lou ？你最喜欢的噢
<CyrusYzGTt> ㄕㄨㄟˇ
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 注音 的 pinyinlish ,, shuǐ
<lainme> imtxc: 这样啊。我们那只有一个地方这么念
<maucat> 人为什么越来越少。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 水 粤语 seoi2
<jusss> lainme: 鼠标和键盘的模块是哪个呀。。。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: lou?
<jusss> lainme: 我外接的鼠标和键盘插上没反应
<lainme> jusss: 不知道
<imtxc> 兰州方言的 sh 都读 f, 比如，说-> 佛
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 咯同音
<jusss> 好吧，重启中
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 不知所云
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 肉
<leeeee> 哦 这个挺像的
<leeeee> 有人会这样说的
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 没听说过
<leeeee> 热说成乐。。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 噢。我奶奶这么说，在上海长大的宁波人
<leeeee> 肉说成漏。。
<leeeee> 其实是一样的
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 反了
<jiero> leeeee: 恩。
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 我妈妈这边的苏北人，倒是这么说的
<MeaCu1pa> 766
<MeaCu1pa> 吃肉就是766
<leeeee> 每次我外甥女跟我说话 说我是大人 都是说大棱。。
<leeeee> 唉。。
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 典型的苏北话啊
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 你貌似完全对宁波没概念...
<maplebeats> leeeee, 外甥女多大呀
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 还是你记错了
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 没有
<leeeee> 她奶奶是江苏的
<leeeee> 十岁了吧
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 啧啧，那就怪了了，你明明说的都是江苏的
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 我奶奶现在还这么说
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 我也这么觉得，jiero都在说江苏话
<leeeee> 她爷爷是上海的
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 绝不是宁波
<MeaCu1pa> leeeee: 这个差别还是天大的
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 所以我还是把你当老外
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 嗯。毕竟我奶奶是在上海好多年。
<leeeee> 她爷爷说话我真是听不懂。。只听得懂叫我放假有空过去白相。。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 感觉你对中国，了解和我们差距很大
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ATP 链接用什么打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456326 请问ATP 链接用什么打开 很多提供Ubuntu软件的官网有直接安装的像超链接的链接 比如wine的官网和Ubuntu中文软件推荐的链接 怎么安装 我点了之后出来个选择什么程序的那个 网上的资料说要选软件中心 请问怎么
<^k^>  ─> 选软件中心 统计信息: 发表于 由 HY-K — 2014-03-08 22:07
 * imtxc 休息
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 。。。
<leeeee> 江浙沪都差不多吧
<leeeee> 我同学是嘉兴的
<leeeee> 就完全能听懂上海话
<jiero> leeeee: 不一样吧。。。我听无锡的。。完全不一样的感觉。。。
<jusss> 自己瞎搞的内核就是问题多。。。
<leeeee> 但是江苏那边的话可能会软一点
<jiero> 说话好像在飘。。。
<arch> paste.pound-python.org/show/UuL72uZqgMJoi3FS73Vc/     这里不能用soup.find_all('div')[4][2:-2]啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Paste #UuL72uZqgMJoi3FS73Vc at spacepaste (@ pound-python.org)
<jusss> 竟然没把鼠标和键盘的模块搞进去
<leeeee> 不是每个地方都完全一样
<leeeee> 但是差不多啊
 * jiero 说话可以像是毫无起伏一般
<jusss> adam8157: 我前天买了个微软的键盘感觉还不错，微软200
<leeeee> 比如湖北和湖南差不多
<adam8157> jusss: ms的硬件是很不错
<leeeee> 基本上就是普通话换个调
<leeeee> 说起听不懂。。班上有个海南小姑娘
<leeeee> 讲话一个字都听不懂
<jusss> adam8157: 还是高键程键盘好，低键程玩游戏打字长了手关节疼
<jusss> 敲的手疼
<leeeee> 趴着好累啊、、
<jiero> jusss: 玩鼠标游戏啊
<jiero> leeeee: 站着呗
<jusss> leeeee: 那躺着呀
<jiero> leeeee: 和室友抱在一起~
<jusss> jiero: 鼠标游戏没有敲键盘爽呀
<jiero> jusss: 不一定
<jiero> jusss: 双手鼠标游戏啊
<leeeee> 当着怎么敲？
<jusss> jiero: 当你玩游戏时需要不停放技能敲键盘时感觉真的很爽
<jusss> jiero: 现在有系统支持双鼠标吗？
<jiero> jusss:  linux
<jusss> jiero: 没用过
<leeeee> 躺。。
<jiero> jusss: 支持游戏内双鼠标，玩 world of goo
<jusss> jiero: 倒是听过multi-seat
<jusss> jiero: 哦，linux下没玩过游戏还
<jiero> jusss: 噢。在linux下玩了7年游戏了
<jusss> jiero: 据说linux下有dota2了，你玩了吗
<leeeee> 室友考博 不睬我
<jusss> jiero: 我打算有时间下个玩玩，我以前玩过一段时间war3 3c，就是没玩过dota...
<jusss> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 我考博的室友天天为dota跟男友吵架
<leeeee> 她男友玩到不睬她。。
<jusss> leeeee: 很好
<lainme> 她可以看书看到不理男友。这就平衡了。
<jusss> lainme: 你深有感触？
<leeeee> == 她做不到啊。。两人都谈了八年了
<jiero> jusss: 不喜欢那个类
<leeeee> 我室友93年的。。
<jusss> lainme: leeeee ,节日快乐！
<leeeee> 两人异地恋了6年了。。
<jiero> lainme: 。。。你是不是也能控制自己到不理外界干预？
<jusss> leeeee: 异地恋没结果。。、
<leeeee> 啥叫异地恋呢
<leeeee> 他俩高中同学
<lainme> jiero: 不是任何时候都可以。看做什么事
<leeeee> 只不过女方后来举家搬至上海、、
<jiero> lainme: 也是。
<leeeee> 现在的确面临危机 女方家长不同意啊
<leeeee> 闹啊
<jusss> leeeee: 额
<jusss> leeeee: 那干脆散了
<maplebeats> leeeee, lainme 你们讨论的话题太深了
<leeeee> 为什么 八年的感情呢
<jusss> leeeee: 何必那么纠结
<maplebeats> jusss, 小P孩你懂啥
<leeeee> 爸妈不想让她嫁去安徽
<jusss> maplebeats: 你都被踹n了，所以你懂了？
<leeeee> 我室友又高又漂亮
<maplebeats> jusss, 我不懂呀，所以觉得很深
<leeeee> 她妈觉得她条件可以找更好地
<maplebeats> jusss, 而且，啥叫我被踹N了，你啥都不知道还乱评论
<jusss> maplebeats: 我感觉你可以把你和你ex和ex的ex和没成为ex的写成小说了
<jiero> leeeee: 哈，我哥条件应该能找更好的——这种事情。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 必须的
<maplebeats> jusss, 你啥都不知道不要乱评论
<leeeee> 赞成jusss
<leeeee> 饭团去出书吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 那你现在到底跟哪个在搞
<leeeee> 对啊 跟哪个啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 你twi上的评论都感觉好几个了
<maplebeats> jusss, 要我说几次，不知道就不要乱评论
<jusss> maplebeats: 我还藏着张你好长时间前上传的女王的图片呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 异地一般没结果的，总要有个搬的
<maplebeats> jusss, 你想我说几次！
<leeeee> jiero: 没办法 家长就是这样嘛
<jusss> maplebeats: 我错了！sorry
<jiero> leeeee: 不一定。更好是什么。
<leeeee> 我们寝室也有个成了啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 更好这个很坑的，好多人被爹娘坑了
<leeeee> 都准备领证了
<jusss> leeeee: 总是期望过高，好多没结果
<onlylove> leeeee: 我和你讲，分的多，成的少
<leeeee> 从大连嫁到宁波
<leeeee> 我以后绝对不找浙江人就OK
<jusss> 。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 浙江人躺枪
<jiero> leeeee: 呃呃。。。
<jusss> leeeee: 你是哪的
<maplebeats> leeeee, 原因是啥
<leeeee> 别说异地了 毕业分的一对一对的
<leeeee> 我认识的每一个浙江人
<leeeee> 都很奇葩
<leeeee> 真心不敢恭维
<leeeee> 加之听说浙江的婚嫁习俗
<maplebeats> leeeee, 每个地方都有奇葩
<leeeee> 直觉我等女吊不要接近
<leeeee> 木有办法 从我来上海的第一天起
<maplebeats> leeeee, 婚嫁习俗不都是让男方受不了的么
 * jiero 认识的浙江人只有我奶奶家里，重女轻男，男孩子没有肉吃，没有学上。
<leeeee> 真的是每一个浙江人
<maplebeats> jiero, 你没有学上？
<leeeee> 我认识的当然
<jiero> maplebeats: 我奶奶家。
<jusss> leeeee: 找个北方汉子吧
<leeeee> 唉。。奇葩到我想说脏话
<jiero> leeeee: 找西北汉子
<jusss> leeeee: 北方比较淳朴
<Rayao> 好多人
<maplebeats> leeeee, 重庆男人值得你拥有！
<Rayao> 我第一次玩irc
<lainme> 这么多自我推销的
<maplebeats> Rayao, 少年，你产生错觉了
<Rayao> 为何
<leeeee> 不一定
<jusss> 我以后就就找个北方的，南方的感觉玩不转呀
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<leeeee> 我有个东北的同学
<maplebeats> lainme, 没有，我只是想重庆男的少一个算一个，这样子我才有机会
<Rayao> 我是南方的
<leeeee> 直接被她东北的男友虐的半死
<onlylove> Rayao: 这里只有我一个人在和你说，不信我换个id和你说一样的
<leeeee> OL 干嘛调戏人家啦
<jiero> leeeee: 怎么判断会不会打人？
<caleb-> Rayao: 这里只有我一个人在和你说，不信我换个id和你说一样的
<jusss> leeeee: 身体还是精神？
<leeeee> 精神
<Rayao> 草
<jiero> lainme: 今天放假吗？
<jusss> caleb-: 大师，您又来了
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<Rayao> 怎么私聊
<leeeee> 高中开谈 然后一起上大学 一起考上研究生
<leeeee> 得知录取了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 这个虐字是啥意思
<leeeee> 非要分手男方
<leeeee> 说自己想一个人
<maplebeats> leeeee, 机智呀
<jusss> caleb-: 你们哪发生什么事了没
<leeeee> 其实是不想见父母不想负责任
<Rayao> 虐，那个太大？
<Rayao> 呵呵
<jusss> caleb-: 我们这貌似不太平了
<leeeee> 分手的事家长都知道了
<leeeee> 结果尼玛两人死灰复燃
<leeeee> 现在发展地下情
<leeeee> 也不敢让家人知道
 * jiero 有点想休息
<leeeee> 三观没了
<leeeee> 兔子快去睡吧
<maplebeats> leeeee, 哪里有兔子
<jusss> 兔子貌似是gay的意思
<leeeee> == 罗杰是guy。。
<maplebeats> 谁知道深圳哪个医院口腔科比较好
<leeeee> 好惨。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: l5e说的兔子是罗杰
<leeeee> 我周三才去看过口腔
<caleb-> jusss: 怎么不太平了？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 兔子是 cherrot这货
<jiero> maplebeats: 因为他吃萝卜
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我想把我左边的智齿拔了，非常不爽
<jusss> caleb-: 你们那新网没报？
<leeeee> 我左边也在长  上次我嫂子看了说 迟早得拔 没用的牙
<leeeee> 最近不疼
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我右边拔过
<leeeee> 拔了脸会变小么
<maplebeats> leeeee, 不会 －－
<leeeee> 我同学想去拔牙想脸变小。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你同学怎么不直接去整容
<onlylove> leeeee: 会有影响，但是不会变太小
<caleb-> jusss: 砍人事件？
<caleb-> jusss: -不过是个小事-
<leeeee> 最多的是割双眼皮
<onlylove> leeeee: 想脸变小要削骨头吧？
<leeeee> 我身边好多啊。。
<leeeee> 小骨头不好。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 拔掉牙齿最多让肉往里一点，脸不会变小，我就缺一个牙齿，所以左右脸不对称
<onlylove> leeeee: 缺牙的那边看起来瘦点
<maplebeats> onlylove, 你这么一说，我左右是有点点不一样
<maplebeats> onlylove, 找个时间真的要去拔了，真烦:(
<leeeee> 虽然我脸很大 但是从没想过整容
<leeeee> 我一直在想
<maplebeats> leeeee, 大脸/大脚妹
<leeeee> 整了我回家我妈不认识我了怎么办
<leeeee> == 我要大脚就好了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 滴血认清
<onlylove> maplebeats: 有一点点，不影响的，我缺的不是智齿，是一个臼齿
<leeeee> 至少说明我高度在啊
<caleb-> 整容没意思
<maplebeats> leeeee, 哦，我又2了，sorry
<caleb-> 有那钱还不如用来把妹
<adam8157> Officials to #cnn: Austrian and Italian citizens listed as passengers on missing Malaysian flight #MH370 not on board, passports stolen
<leeeee> 我又不需要把妹
<onlylove> caleb-: 让妹子把妹……
<leeeee> 护照被偷了？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 麻烦翻译一下
<leeeee> 运气真好
<adam8157> maplebeats: 渣渣
<maplebeats> leeeee, 什么运气真好，他又不可能坐这个航班
<maplebeats> leeeee, 和他没关系的吧
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你都不给渣渣翻译一下！
<leeeee> == 你得叫他 阿当偶吧
<caleb-> onlylove: 百合美~
<leeeee> 他就给你翻译
<maplebeats> adam8157, 蛋蛋侠求翻译
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你需要翻译？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 阿当偶是啥意思
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 有个事情问你，买笔记本包需要注意哪些
<caleb-> 妹纸整容的满意度很低的
<maplebeats> onlylove, 我需要
<caleb-> 因为多半是不需要整容的
<caleb-> 整容后就会变大美女嫁给高帅富，只有小说里才会出现
<leeeee> 是阿当偶吧 不是阿当偶
<leeeee> 真是。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 就是那个在航班上失踪的澳大利亚和意大利（双国籍？）人没在航班上，护照被偷了
<maplebeats> leeeee, 那请问 “阿当偶吧”是什么意思
<onlylove> maplebeats: 韩语，欧巴
<jusss> adam8157: 你咋带上帽子了
<leeeee> OL真是全才啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 顺便说声，有人戴帽子了
<leeeee> 英文韩文统统不在话下
<maplebeats> onlylove, 哦哦，懂了！(但是今天不新闻不是说是一个加拿大人么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 天知道，我连飞机摔了都是一个妹子告诉我的，说是160中国人
<maplebeats> leeeee, 这里的人都是全材
<onlylove> maplebeats: 加拿大是C开头的，既不是A也不是I
<leeeee> 包括你吗》把妹全才~~
<onlylove> leeeee: 有些事就别拆了
<leeeee> 依旧记得你那狗血的爱情故事
<leeeee> 啧啧啧
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我很正常好吧，你问下 lainme  就知道了！
<leeeee> 我又没说你不正常。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: lainme 如果想黑你一下的话……
<leeeee> 我表示我好out 居然才知道呛口小辣椒
<leeeee> 是整过容的。。
<leeeee> 话说饭团啊
<maplebeats> leeeee, 啥
<leeeee> 你也太不给力了吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 呛口小辣椒是咩？
<maplebeats> onlylove, ～。～
<maplebeats> leeeee, 是啊。。。
<jiero> lainme:  maplebeats 正常吗？
<leeeee> ex都可以搓麻将了是吧？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你信？反正我不信
 * adam8157 开始看球赛
<onlylove> leeeee: 有比饭团更不给力的，连ex都没
<maplebeats> onlylove, who
 * jiero 没有过 ex 啊
<maplebeats> 我也没有ex啊
<leeeee> ==
 * jiero 从来没有过恋爱哈
<leeeee> 没有也很正常啊
<jiero> maplebeats:  ex是过去的意思
 * maplebeats maplebeats 从来没过恋爱哈
<leeeee> 有太多才，，，
<maplebeats> jiero, 喵哈哈，原来是这个意思
<leeeee> 从来都是单相思？
 * jusss 在用ex写东西但是没有ex的路过
<leeeee> 你们这群。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 知道这里的可怕了吧！
<leeeee> 其他我相信
<lainme> jiero: 目前没发现奇怪的地方
<jusss> leeeee: 我刚才还在用ex,但是我连ex都没一个。。。
<leeeee> 但是你这个狗血剧男主我是不会相信的
<caleb-> jusss: 自虐啊？
<leeeee> 没有就没有呗 又没啥
<jusss> caleb-: 没呀
<leeeee> 谈个一次结婚多好啊
<onlylove> caleb-: 他有自虐倾向，别管他
<maplebeats> leeeee, 哎，我得找个人给我证明一下才行
<onlylove> caleb-: 内核是自己编译的，编辑器是自己编译的，搞不好整个系统都是自己编译的
<jusss> twi上那个土肥圆的头像好萌，好喜欢
<jusss> 求联系方式
<jiero> maplebeats: 刚才 lainme 证明你看起来正常了
<maplebeats> jusss, 你直接PM呀
<jusss> maplebeats: 嗯，还没在twi上pm过
<jiero> maplebeats: 我也觉得你穿上衣服挺正常的。
<leeeee> 难道他平时不穿衣服？
<onlylove> jiero: 你见过饭团没穿衣服？
<leeeee> 惊呆了。。
<jusss> onlylove: 不是，我还没搞gentoo lfs
<maplebeats> 我也惊呆了
<leeeee> OL好犀利
 * onlylove 凌乱了
<leeeee> 惊呆了
<maplebeats> jiero, 我已经不能直视你了
<leeeee> 笑喷
<jusss> onlylove: 内核自己编译发现鼠标和键盘模块没搞进去导致我外接鼠标键盘没反应
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<leeeee> 兔子你啥时候跟他勾搭上的啊
<onlylove> jusss: 没坏处，下次就知道了
<leeeee> 真没看出来。。
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 天啦
<leeeee> 你还是我认识的纯洁的兔子么
<leeeee> 望天。。
<jusss> leeeee: 兔子哪有纯洁的。。。兔子都是走后门的
 * maplebeats 炸出一只腐女
<maplebeats> jiero, 你叫兔子了 cherrot怎么办
<jusss> nyfair才是腐女
<leeeee> 天啦 居然三角
<leeeee> 关系好复杂。。
<onlylove> jusss: 小心nyfair出来咬你
<leeeee> OL快来解释一下
<leeeee> 我理解能力有限
<onlylove> 我已经晕了……理解不能
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> onlylove: 她都给我讲过好几个成人笑话了，我都怀疑她是不是女的。。
<leeeee> 好乱
<maplebeats> jusss, 女的讲成人笑话有啥好奇怪的
<maplebeats> jusss, 你没成人？
<leeeee> 饭团君威武
<onlylove> jusss: 她一直发A站的重口味新闻才是要命的
<leeeee> 见多识广
<jusss> onlylove: 能跟小男生讲笑话把小男生搞的脸都红了，这种女的感觉很怪。。。
 * maplebeats 我现在还记得当初高中的班花
<lainme> jusss: 小男生你好……
<maplebeats> 当年她坐在我们前面，天天给我们讲这些。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 小男生你好……
<jusss> maplebeats: 还没有一个女的给我讲过成人笑话。。。
<maplebeats> 搞得我们这些小男生都不好意思了
<leeeee>  小男生快叫姐
<jusss> leeeee: 额，我90年的
<gcell> 我去，这里竟然有女的！！！
<jusss> leeeee: 比你大吧
<leeeee> 那么小男生你要注意了嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 貌似l5e比你大
<leeeee> 怎么可能比我大
<leeeee> 你毕业了么
<leeeee> 你研究生毕业了么
<leeeee> 来吧
<leeeee> 学姐
<leeeee> 在这
<leeeee> OL 给你点赞
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> 11点了，睡去，夜猫子们，晚安
<jusss> onlylove: 我依稀还记得某个夏天的下午，破马大叔在和我讨论eva,然后nyfair就讲了一堆日本的重口味动漫，还给我发了一张图，图上画着一个老婆婆对一个小男孩说，少年别瞎想了，撸管才是正经事，然后freeflying就把我kick ban了，后来才知道当时据说是他老婆上的号把我kick ban的
<maplebeats> onlylove, 晚安
<maplebeats> 我也去洗澡准备睡觉了
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，nyfair发的图和你毛关系？把你kb了？
<jusss> onlylove: nyfair发给我的
<jusss> onlylove: 然后ff他老婆把我kb了
<onlylove> jusss: 发给你也不是你发的啊
<jusss> onlylove: 所以，我也感觉很不公平
<onlylove> jusss: 要kb也是nyfair啊
<jusss> onlylove: 但人家是op,没办法
<leeeee> ？？
<leeeee> 没看懂
<maplebeats> leeeee, 知道了吧
<leeeee> 啥？
<maplebeats> leeeee, 在这里，有无良管理员，自动自连是必须的！
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 重点是jusss觉得什么？
<leeeee> 不公平？
<leeeee> 还是说那位腐女让他觉得害羞？
<jusss> 不说了，看电影去了，走了
<leeeee> 理解能力有限
<leeeee> 别啊。。
<leeeee> 怎么都走了
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子，该休息了，晚上不睡，早上不企
<leeeee> 博士还在开灯看书
<leeeee> 哭晕
<onlylove> 学霸无治……
<leeeee> 我还嫌自己眼圈太重呢
<jiero> lainme: 。。。好吧，又一次想到了你也是夜里会锁窗户
<jiero> leeeee: 学霸你也是。
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子
<lainme> jiero: 最近全天锁窗户，不然太潮湿
<leeeee> 学霸不是我
<leeeee> 我是学渣
<leeeee> 为啥我的ipad上不了论坛呢
<maplebeats> leeeee,  真学霸是--------------> lainme
<maplebeats> leeeee, 哪个论坛
<leeeee> 没有 就是这’
<cherrot> jiero, aloha
<leeeee> 趴着累
<maplebeats> leeeee, ubuntu论坛？
<jiero> cherrot: 吃什么？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 兔子你们还没挂？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 么么哒
<cherrot> maplebeats, 挂了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 每逢周末必加班
<cherrot> jiero, 炒菜吃呗
<cherrot> maplebeats, 来我们者做运维把 爽死你
<jiero> cherrot: 我不想吃油。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我们也挂了，有几十个告警，但是我一点也不想处理怎么办
<cherrot> maplebeats, 弱爆了
 * jiero 不知道怎么煮才好吃
<cherrot> maplebeats, 低于百万的告警我都不好意思拿出来说～
<jiero> maplebeats: 退出
<if_else> cherrot: 在哪儿搞运维？
<cherrot> jiero, 多没味道
<cherrot> if_else, 我没搞 我是苦逼开发
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你当我傻啊，我们部门的运维的重点不在系统稳定性上
<leeeee> 对啊
<jiero> cherrot: 有啊。我的感觉很强的。一口包子里面有啥恶心的料我都能知道
<cherrot> maplebeats, 那在哪？ 听说公司制定心制度了  流量低于40M就要砍掉
<jiero> 哈哈
<leeeee> 那个登陆验证码
<leeeee> 显示不出啊
<leeeee> 图片
<cherrot> maplebeats, 结果微信和游戏鸟都不鸟
<maplebeats> cherrot, 人家赚钱，请问你赚吗？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 对呀 哈哈
<if_else> leeeee: 腐女节快乐。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 又不赚钱 事儿还又死逼多
<maplebeats> cherrot, 人家年终交的税和我们一样多你知道吗？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 打错了
<leeeee> 快乐啥啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不要提这个悲伤的话题了。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 是年终装的税和我们发的年终一样多
<if_else> leeeee: 群里，竟然有妹纸，可以勾搭么？
<leeeee> == 你说的应该不是我
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我至今还在郁闷 天天加班拿来的工资还木有度娘一个设计多
<cherrot> if_else, 群里的都是女王
<if_else> leeeee: 你室友是妹纸 ==》 你是妹纸
<if_else> leeeee: 小P孩。
<leeeee> 擦
<leeeee> 小屁孩是什么东西
<cherrot> leeeee, 原来你是小屁孩？
<leeeee> 去去去
<maplebeats> leeeee, 小屁孩你好
<leeeee> 一边去
<leeeee> 不跟你们一般见识
<maplebeats> cherrot, 表提了，啥时候教我CPP
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我不会
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你上ubuntu论坛干啥？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我也不会
<leeeee> 看你主演的爱情剧啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我发现技能在退化。。
<leeeee> 很是精彩
<freeflying> cherrot: 撸管技能？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你主演的爱情剧？ 23333
<cherrot> freeflying, 嗯 严格来说这也算在内。。
<leeeee> 你居然不知道。。
<freeflying> 还好多年前用过苹果的本子
<leeeee> 我这种不常来的都看到过好的吧
<freeflying> 不然现在还得学下怎么用os x
<jiero> cherrot:  对啊。工作会使技能退化。
<leeeee> if你是魔术师哦？
<jiero> cherrot: 听说的。
<cherrot> leeeee, 链接贴上来
<leeeee> 上过春晚的对吧？
<cherrot> jiero, 因为没有个人时间了。。
<leeeee> 你让兔子找啊 我对这里不太熟
<leeeee> 罗杰兔子
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。乱了，你也睡觉吧。
<if_else> leeeee: 妹纸，学啥的。爆照
<jiero> if_else: 。。。
<leeeee> 你不是魔术师吗
<leeeee> 自己变
<if_else> jiero: 你是魔术师？
<jiero> if_else: 直接的发现我用的字体，使用了非简体写法
<jiero> if_else: 你是
<jiero> 虽然我认识
<if_else> jiero: 你认识我？
<leeeee> 你不是叫if吗
<leeeee> 大家都认识啊
<if_else> leeeee: 好吧。
<if_else> leeeee: 我刚看完《双螺旋》
<leeeee> 兔子 我室友在跟我说她考博的英文
<leeeee> 好难啊
<leeeee> 完全不懂。。
<if_else> leeeee: 请联系我。。。
<leeeee> 高大上啊 中翻英讲著作权侵权 翻不过来啊
<leeeee> 联系你干嘛
<leeeee> 教魔术？
<leeeee> 不爱吃面包 或许兔子会需要
<if_else> leeeee: 可以陪，女博士，过节。。。
<leeeee> 哎呀 我的室友她不需要你陪啊
<leeeee> 人家都谈了八年了。。
<leeeee> 正在跟男友电话呢
<if_else> leeeee: -_-
 * cherrot 女博士。。
<leeeee> 她考博
<leeeee> 刚跟男友吵架
<maplebeats> leeeee, 你室友怎么是博士
<maplebeats> leeeee, 这里也有女博士哟(嘿嘿
<leeeee>  准女博士
<leeeee> 在考试呢
<leeeee> 明天最后一门
<maplebeats> leeeee, 这里有真的:-D
<maplebeats> leeeee, 货真价实
<leeeee> 谁啊
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 越看那些FC的，存储的Patent/Paper恶心
<leeeee>  膜拜
<maplebeats> leeeee, 香港科技大学博士 lainme
<leeeee> 给跪
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我已经崇拜
<lainme> ……
<maplebeats> lainme, 收徒弟不:-D
<lainme> maplebeats: 学做菜？我也不会
<maplebeats> lainme, - -!我今天中午做菜花了我近两个小时
<leeeee> 博士姐姐 好生佩服
<maplebeats> leeeee, 这里还有教授。。。
<maplebeats> leeeee, 我擦，这里什么人都有。。。
<happyaron> 苦逼啊，又要干活。
 * MeaCu1pa 感觉IEEE的很多会议啊，通讯啊，就是给公司Patent刷榜用的
<maplebeats> 睡了，睡了，明天还要去东莞
<leeeee> 好吧 饭团白白
<maplebeats> leeeee, lainme 晚安，早睡～！
<happyaron> MeaCu1pa: 膜拜SAN专家
<leeeee> 我也睡了
<lainme> maplebeats: 晚安
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐姐
<leeeee> 白白
<MeaCu1pa> happyaron: 去
<happyaron> MeaCu1pa: 去啥
<MeaCu1pa> happyaron: 砖家
<mjkr> 今晚有人打算通宵吗？
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr, 你在我就在
 * cherrot 楼上基佬
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot, 滚
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, lol
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, 好久不见啦
<mjkr> 三八总算过去了
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot, 我以为我加了前缀 就能让你认不出来呢
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, 你这ID太独特了
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot, 还行吧
<mjkr> 反正id天天可以换
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, 就是那种绝对脑补出一个读音但却刻在脑子里的那种
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot, 这叫水平
<if_else> 睡-,-
<yunfan> happyaron: 现在想玩mips有新选择了 搜 WRTnode
<mjkr> 又是openwrt
<mjkr> EC的支持还是欠缺很多
<mjkr> strongswan的兼容又有问题
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 饭仔
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-09
<maplebeats> 哎
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 中行的手机银行现在又可以用linux里的浏览器登陆了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456331 最开始可以，后来有一段时间不行，最近又可以了。 注意必须是linux里的火狐或谷歌，windows下的不行。估计是网银系统直接把linux当作手机了。 而且好处很多，比如跨行转帐不
<^k^>  ─> 用手续费。 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2014-03-09 8:45
 * jiero 什么都不能做。
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么了
<jiero> imtxc: 我想成为超人
<imtxc> jiero: 蓝色秋裤买了么，红色裤衩买了么
 * imtxc 超人的自我修养
<piggybox_> 就是内衣外穿
<jiero> imtxc: 不。不能固定那样，我要白色秋裤黄色裤衩
<imtxc> jiero: 没办法啊，行规就这样
<jiero> imtxc: 160元，100元话费，60元网费，闪存卡+ 4.3寸手机
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥没有北京那么优惠的啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 北京有什么优惠，我咋不知道啊
<jiero> imtxc: 不是充100给100？
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。说错了，是充一百给两百
<imtxc> jiero: 哪家？
<jiero> imtxc: 移动
<jiero> imtxc: 坏人
<jiero> imtxc: 告诉我什么是二手
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p7CIFxueAACat_HDF-EAALrEQGf1J0AAJrP401.jpg 咦,你也躲在这啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我发现我对二手的定义和很多人不同。
<jiero> imtxc: 我以为二手的是别人用过一段时间的，才知道很多人把不是生产厂封装的东西都叫做二手
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu12.04笔记本断开电源适配器后鼠标问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456332 ubuntu12.04笔记本断开电源适配器后，鼠标只要放置4s左右，移动鼠标，鼠标指针不能移动，必须点击才能移动， 这是什么问题？求大神解答。。。。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 erpapa — 2014-03-09 10:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pCOIOiSXAAD4FdOhhI0AALrBAAa664AAPgt898.jpg 真会享受
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刻录光盘 一刻录就弹出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456333 用的是13.10 自带的brasero 运行擦除停止响应 运行刻录就弹出托盘 换成nero也是同样现象 同一光盘 放在WIN7中可以正常擦除和记录 这是怎么回事？刻录机是pioneer的 统计信息: 发表于 由 leewger — 2014-03-09 12:12
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 宅男神器—— BtResourceSearch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456334 BtResourceSearch是一款磁力链接搜索软件,拥有强大搜索引擎,依靠DHT网络,可以按照不同的类别进行分类搜索出百万条资源数据.你也可以将种子文件转换成磁力连接并分享到DHT网络中..支持在线视频观看技术.您无
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 搜索神器、宅男神器—— BtResourceSearch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456334 BtResourceSearch是一款磁力链接搜索软件,拥有强大搜索引擎,依靠DHT网络,可以按照不同的类别进行分类搜索出百万条资源数据.你也可以将种子文件转换成磁力连接并分享到DHT网络中..支持在线视频观看
<^k^>  ─> 技术.您无需下载就可以直接观看所有包含视频连接磁力链接的视频... 如何使用磁力链接:http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/7908e85c57907eaf481ad2b8.html …
<slucx> ls
<jiero> 什么。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 进不了系统/dev/disk/by-uuid/* does not exist.Dropping to a shell! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456336 u盘安装win7+ubuntu13.10双系统,先安装win7，后安装ubuntu.三个分区给ubuntu，分别是根目录（/），交换分区和/boot。ubuntu的启动文件安装在/boot分区。 装完ubuntu重启时屏幕出现： spe
<^k^>  ─> ech-dispatcher disabled;edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher *asking all remaining processes to terminate... [ok] 随便按键，就重启进入win7，用easybcd增加ubuntu引导。 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30772.html 脾气好和温不温柔完全没有关系 : 我以前一直以为自己是个温柔的妹子,因为脾气好。 不跟别人闹矛盾,不过谈恋爱了才发现,脾气好和温不温柔完全没有关系。
<sennn> LinkedIn 有中文版了
<sennn> 哎
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 局域网ping不通，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456346 有三台机器 都在一个大型局域网内 A 双网卡 但只是用了一个网卡 IP 10.128.10.1 B 双网卡 使用了两个网卡 IP 10.128.10.2 IP 自动获取上网共享 C 单网卡 IP 10.128.11.5 A 与 B 互相ping通 A 与 C 互相ping 通 问题：
<^k^>  ─> B能够ping通C 但是 C不能ping通B 求解～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hugoczx — 2014-03-09 13:52
<imtxc> jiero: 用过的才是二手啊
<imtxc> jiero: 但是打开了包装的东西，你怎么确定没有用过
<sennn_> 爲何我很難準確記住單詞？
<jiero> imt
<sennn_> 爲何？
<vermilioner>  很久没回来ubuntu-cn了
<jiero> sennn_: 很多原因。
<sennn_> 哎
<jiero> imtxc: 无数东西拆了包装都能完好的装回去
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<sennn_> 受中文毒害太深。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 所以都是二手的，因为出厂就测试
<yunfan> imtxc: 帝都创客的活动参加过没？
<imtxc> g 创客
<sennn_> nokia android機的逆襲
<vermilioner> 创客？
<yunfan> 29号他们搞活动  到时候会卖内测版本的 WRTnode 我问了下 148
<^k^> imtxc: 创客 这是一个|创客|的时代，他们引领科技行业走进了一个新的方向，即个体制造时代的 到来。运用互联网和最新的工业技术进行创造，|创客|运动发出了最强音。 如果说《第 三 |...|
<yunfan> mips的芯片
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有去过啊
<jiero> yunfan: 做个打字声音模拟器。
<jiero> gebjgd: 打字声音模拟器这种东西有么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 你想要买那个芯片么
<yunfan> imtxc: 我当然想买了 所以要找个人去一趟 帮我买了快递过来
<imtxc> wait
<vermilioner> yunfan, ：看谁在那边呗
<imtxc> yunfan: 在什么地方
<gebjgd> jiero, 声毛
<vermilioner> jiero：字母还是汉字的模拟？
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，在村里啊，不远，29号是周末，我可以帮你去看看
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就拜托你了  到时候给我发个圆通或者顺丰都可以  我这里就这两家速度还行 千万别发韵达
<imtxc> http://www.huodongxing.com/event/1218074369800
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ C2D2分享会 之 新玩具WRTnode首发_活动行-国内最好的活动报名及售票平台！
<imtxc> 不是26号么
<yunfan> imtxc: 那是首发 但是29号是创客活动
<imtxc> yunfan: 需要报名么？在什么地址呢
<jiero> vermilioner: 不是啊。就是敲键盘声音。
<yunfan> http://www.bjmakerspace.com/?page_id=553  imtxc 看这个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 活动日历 | Beijing Makerspace | 北京创客空间
<vermilioner> jiero：就是和打电话那个拨号声一样？
<jiero> 嗯嗯。
<yunfan> imtxc: 先等登吧  要是26号可以买正式版的 就没不要去买内测的了
<vermilioner> yunfan：北京的那个创客主要做什么的开发/
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，行
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过看起来只是预发布而已
<vermilioner> 你们都在哪咧？
<yunfan> imtxc: 主要是正式版ram是512的 内测版本配置和路由差不多
<imtxc> 那正式版估计不是这个价格吧
<yunfan> 那没关系 肯定不会超过500
<imtxc> 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么高大上的东西
<imtxc> onlylove: 一个 mips 的开发板
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 金鱼得了癫痫病 : 一个女人带着她的金鱼去看兽医。 她对兽医说:"我觉得它得了癫痫玻" 兽医查看了一下,然后说:"我看它很安静埃" 女人说:"我还未把它从鱼缸里拿出来！"
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:" http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oqOINI1KAAB8JjRbkLUAALrKABgtn4AAHw-025.jpg 我点的鱼怎么还没有上"
<jusss> onlylove: 我装上postfix了，让它把邮件转发给gmail能用，但是扣扣邮箱又不行了
<jusss> onlylove: 转发扣扣邮箱貌似又配置不对了
<jusss> 国内邮箱为啥都这样恶心
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定不是把你当spam了？
<jusss> onlylove: 是转发 relay 用的它的帐号密码当然不是spam
<onlylove> jusss: relay？那你小心点，relay不是随便玩的
<jusss> onlylove: 让gmail做relay host就没问题
<jusss> onlylove: 到扣扣这又不行了，国内啥都有特点
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • MoonPlayer爱奇艺视频插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456351 MoonPlayer下载： http://code.google.com/p/moonplayer/ 插件下载后保存到~/.moonplayer/plugins下 1.请使用MoonPlayer v0.19以上版本 2.支持搜索电影/电视剧，支持下载1080P的资源 3.奇艺的视频地址经常变化（大概10分钟变一次），
<^k^>  ─> 因此看比较长的视频时建议先下载后播放，免得播到下一视频分段时视频地址就失效了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nanhai68 — 2014-03-09 15:41
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:"http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8143.html 我没超速 : 在一个红绿灯下,一个警察拦住了一辆飞弛而来的 汽车。\"你好！请出示你的证件！ \"警察说。车里的人醉熏熏的下来对警察敬礼:\"对不起,长官,我始终没能达到起飞速度。\"说着将飞机驾驶证交给了警察。 "
<bokuno> l
<jiero> 什么蛋糕好吃
<jiero> onlylove: 什么蛋糕好吃？
<hongker> 好吃的蛋糕好吃。。
<jiero> hongker: 给我点个蛋糕吃啊。
<jiero> hongker: 我在潍坊，你买个，给我号码我去取
<hongker> jiero: 你确定你不是想多了？
<jiero> hongker: 我没想很多。
<jiero> hongker: 直接要求
<jiero> perr: 什么蛋糕好吃？
<perr> jiero: 我觉得蛋糕没啥好吃的...
<jiero> perr: 呃。。。你吃太多的地中海蛋糕了么。。。
<perr> jiero: 偶不爱吃甜.不吃零食,没有该习惯
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是 吃尸体 或者 尸体的某些 制成品，
<CyrusYzGTt> 猪的尸体 鸡的尸体 青菜的尸体 ，， 等等，，
<stmsgebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你吃的不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 就是，也吃各种尸体 ，比如 鸡腿 署条 各种米
<hongker> 。。。何必呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 植物是有生命的
<CyrusYzGTt> 植物也是有生命的
<stmsgebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 最后还是吃人 最好
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 因为各种法律道德约束心灵，所以没有吃人的想法
<stmsgebjgd> http://imagebin.org/298042
<stmsgebjgd> perr, 睡醒了？
<perr> stmsgebjgd: 都啥时候了.睡醒.
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以变植物
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 吸收和转化能量的超能力，只能由人造生命传播
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 即使那是机器，人工智能。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不想当， 植物大部分没有进化出 移动的能力， 等 地球 第二次 寒武纪 来临就应该会有的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 其实 地球上的生物都是 单细胞 进化而来的， 可以说 都是 一家，甚至说 能力也应该一样，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 所以用机器生命代替现在的有机物
<CyrusYzGTt> 同源异置 进化
<CyrusYzGTt> 反向溯源进化，可以让 人类 进化为 昆虫
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 管人类怎么着。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 看多了 ，末日类 小说，，
<weijia> 前几天在thinkpad上安装debian7.3，完成之后发现根本无法启动X桌面
<weijia> 有人遇到过吗？
<void1> 没有
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 笨
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, nomodeset
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: ？？
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, google nomodeset
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: 啥？
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, google nomodeset
<CyrusYzGTt> weijia§ idle-mwait
<CyrusYzGTt> weijia§ idle=mwait
<weijia> 但是安装debian6一切正常的
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, nv显卡？
<weijia> intel的集成显卡
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你应该说都是一个虚拟机上  只不过层次不一样 就好像汇编 c python这些
<yunfan> 最后的机器码都一样
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, intel集成显卡？  没有nv显卡  单显卡？
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: 单显卡，集成的
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 这么牛逼
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, lspci | grep -i VGA
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 贴出来输出看看
<weijia> [weijia@localhost ~]$ lspci | grep -i VGA
<weijia> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: 想不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 实体安装也可以这样用的，
<weijia> 还有个问题，就是如何给debian普通用户增加关机权限？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 靠。 对了，， 没看清， 你是对哪个话题的说法
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 升级系统
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 现在不是7.4了么
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: 没试过
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 试试看
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: 如何给debian普通用户增加关机权限？
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, debian 的内核 xorg intel驱动太老
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, sudoers
<CyrusYzGTt> debian 出名稳定， 当然除了 testing unstable
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: 只安装基础环境，不安装桌面，然后安装xorg，然后却可以启动startx
<bokuno> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/676286
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: 貌似加入sudors也没用
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 你是小白？
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 我怎么记得你不是啊
<weijia> 是小白
<weijia> :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> bokuno§ 我只会 systemctl enable/start/stop/disable ssh.service 新的服务管理
<bokuno> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢，我这系统 貌似有sshd 不过我不知道怎么启动
<weijia> stmsgebjgd: 搜了一下，说加入powerdev，但提示不存在
<CyrusYzGTt> bokuno§ 我用fedora 的， 所以 不会用 那个 rcconfig
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 明显驱动问题
<stmsgebjgd> weijia, 你慢慢折腾吧
<bokuno> CyrusYzGTt: 我这个是基于slackware的高度定制系统，slax
<CyrusYzGTt> bokuno§ 好吧， 我知道， 只是不想用， 对于不懂英文， 不会编程的我来说，很难， 跟 LFS BLFS ,,差不多，嗯 openBSD
<bokuno> CyrusYzGTt: 我也不会编程啊，我连计算机专业都不是。。那个是openBSD?
<zechen11> 请问一个VIM的问题为什么设置了
<zechen11> set tw=78不会自动换行
<CyrusYzGTt> bokuno§ 只是 感觉某些方法 类似
<lainme> zechen11: 中文？
<jusss> lainme: 怎么看自己的localhost呀
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你也用systemd了？
<zechen11> 英文也不会，但是可以通过gq来格式化
<zechen11> 中文就连gq都没用了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 废话 fedora出名 小白鼠
<lainme> jusss: 什么意思。不懂
<lainme> zechen11: 你使用modeline设的？
<jusss> lainme: fetchmail: SMTP error: 451 4.3.0 <jusss@localhost>: Temporary lookup failure
<lainme> jusss: 不懂
<zechen11> autocmd FileType text set textwidth=78 formatoptions+=mM
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14121.html 上帝的标准 : 信徒:「上帝啊!一千万世纪对您来说是多长呢!?」 上帝:「一秒钟!」 信徒:「那一千万元呢」 上帝:「那只不过是一毛钱」 信徒:「那就请您给我一毛钱吧!!」 上帝:「再这等我一秒钟!」
<lainme> zechen11: 你编辑txt时检查textwidth的值没，有没有应用上？
<zechen11> 没用用上，textwidth=0，但是为什么qg能够起作用？
<lainme> zechen11: autocmd那句只有一行还是多行的？
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 你的昵称是啥意思？
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 很早就想问这个问题了，但都忘了问。
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 外教帮我起 的 英文名 呗， 又不是 父母起的， 关心个鸟事
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 起个这么复杂的名字
<zechen11> lainme 找到问题所在了...低级错误，多行命令 thank you~
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 对了，你在fedora社区扮演什么角色？
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 现在就是个 普通用户
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 以前呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> breeze_growing§ 翻译 加 提建议
<breeze_growing> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<jusss> lainme: CyrusYzGTt 怎么看自己主机的hostname
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 问 铃音姐 lainme 就是了，
<breeze_growing> jusss: 直接键入：hostname就可以了吧？
<jusss> breeze_growing: 哦
<viscount_x> 编译内核需要多久
<jusss> viscount_x: 10分钟
<onlylove> 你什么样的机器，386还是i7
<jusss> viscount_x: atom 需要45分钟 i3需要10分钟左右
<jusss> onlylove: 一直出现这种错无fetchmail: SMTP error: 451 4.3.0 <jusss@localhost>: Temporary lookup failure
<viscount_x> onlylove:i7
<onlylove> viscount_x: i7的没编译过
<onlylove> jusss: fetchmail的事情不要问我，我不用那个
<onlylove> viscount_x: 不过应该比i3的快，可以参考下i3的
<viscount_x> onlylove:哦！这样啊！谢谢！
<jusss> onlylove: postaliases后搞定了
<jusss> onlylove: fetchmail postfix mutt
<tcstory> 我的archlinux 的echo $LANG 显示的居然是 C ，但是我的/etc/locale.conf 里面写的是LANG=en_US.UFT-8  这是怎么回事
 * stardiviner Is there anybody using Manjaro Linux distro ?
<stmsgebjgd> tcstory, 这么厉害
<tcstory> st
<tcstory> st
<tcstory> stmsgebjgd: 什么问题
<stardiviner> I found I can not format a partion /dev/sda7, even I try to unmount it and with "sudo". but still appears in using. How to find out what process is accessing it?
<weichen`> tcstory: 那个 C 是排序规则
<weichen> tcstory: /quit
<weichen`> /
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天新安装的12.04开机会出现几秒条纹花屏，什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456354 今天新安装的，进liveCD时就有这个情况了，安装好的也是，虽然不影响使用，但是还是想弄正常 仔细情况如下： 机器：HP CQ41-206TX，i5-430，ait 4350m 系统：12.04 问题：开机首先进
<stmsgebjgd> tcstory, locale
<tcstory> stmsgebjgd: 不过，用eos默认的终端，则zsh 的主题显示正常，但是gnome 3.10的终端就不行
<maplebeats> stardiviner, - -!说中文呀
<maplebeats> stardiviner, 用fuser看看谁在占用那个磁盘
<stmsgebjgd> tcstory, 问题是什么
<stmsgebjgd> tcstory, 无法显示中文？
<stardiviner> maplebeats: thanks, fcitx can not avtive here.
<maplebeats> stardiviner, 看不懂英文表示压力很大
<tcstory> stmsgebjgd: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2911139148
<^k^> ⇪ ti: zsh powerline 的问题_linux吧_百度贴吧
<maplebeats> stardiviner, umount有个参数可以等待分区没有占用的时候umount掉
<tcstory> stmsgebjgd: 看看
<stmsgebjgd> tcstory, 百度贴吧
<stardiviner> maplebeats: good hint
<breeze_growing> 各位，请教个初级的问题啊。
<breeze_growing> 如何不启动gdm，直到打入startx为止。
<tcstory> tcstory: 哦
<stardiviner> maplebeats: -l --lazy unmount ?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于Realtek AC97声卡的插口切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456356 我的电脑比较旧，之前换了一个 845的老主板，上面的板载AC97声卡的音频输出口有些问题，插入耳机感觉不是立体声，怀疑是接触不良。 我在Windows下用realtek 小螃蟹那个驱动，可以自动识别插入的接口
<stmsgebjgd> tcstory, 不用zsh
<stmsgebjgd> 【中铁副总工王梦恕回应火车票价高系列问题】1、火车票价不高，是你工资低。2、火车站票半价不好办，上车后可能还有座。3、总办12306网透明度不高？要那么高干什么？能买票就行。4、不开通火车wifi，WiFi会影响铁路信号。网友：院士，你是猴子派来的逗比吗？﻿
<breeze_growing> stardiviner的意思是说：他发现无法格式化一个叫/dev/sda7的分区，甚至用sudo命令也不行。所以想问一下如何查看哪个程序在使用这个分区。
<maplebeats> stardiviner, 忘了- -，自己man一下吧。。。OSX上的umount和linux的好像不一样
<stardiviner> maplebeats: thanks
<stmsgebjgd> 擦  垃圾skype
<stmsgebjgd> 连我的x都带走了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装vsftp是出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456357 我新弄ubuntu，参照教材上面安装vsftp，执行 apt-get install vsftpd过后出现以下提示，谁能指点我一下呀，谢谢啦 root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install vsftpd Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Th
<^k^>  ─> e following NEW packages will be installed: vsftpd 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded. Need to get 0 B/130 kB of archives. After this operation, 353 kB o …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装vsftp是出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456359 我新弄ubuntu，参照教材上面安装vsftp，执行 apt-get install vsftpd过后出现以下提示，谁能指点我一下呀，谢谢啦 root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install vsftpd Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Th
<^k^>  ─> e following NEW packages will be installed: vsftpd 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded. Need to get 0 B/130 kB of archives. After this operation, 353 kB o …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装vsftp是出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456360 我新弄ubuntu，参照教材上面安装vsftp，执行 apt-get install vsftpd过后出现以下提示，谁能指点我一下呀，谢谢啦 root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install vsftpd Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Th
<^k^>  ─> e following NEW packages will be installed: vsftpd 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded. Need to get 0 B/130 kB of archives. After this operation, 353 kB o …
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 不是skype的问题
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 我看视频突然屏幕黑了，然后就亮不起来了，估计是更新的某个软件出毛病了
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 就是skype
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 我昨天刚更新的arch
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 今天看视频发现开始卡屏，然后突然黑了，就亮不起来了，以前从没遇到过
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 什么发行办都一样
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, linux下的skype就是不稳定
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 难道要回滚了？
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 发生过回滚事件没
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 回滚什么？
<tcstory> 奇怪了，为啥我点击的是docky的垃圾桶，打开的确实终端？
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 最新版的 4.x.13 不稳定，  旧版 4.x.11 才是最好的
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 说的是 linux版
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 父神兼母神
<stmsgebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 上哪找去
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 额，我也想找，上次 上 www.skype.com 也是，找个网页代理下载的。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Skype - Free internet calls and online cheap calls to phones and mobiles (@ skype.com)
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你怎么 替代了 ^k^ 的 职责
<sou_> 我用的13版 没感觉不好啊
<stmsgebjgd> sou_, x会挂
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 貌似，我有旧的，，
<sou_> stmsgebjgd: 没有过啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 竟然保留了，神奇，
<stmsgebjgd> sou_, 你用的太少
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过是动态 版
<sou_> stmsgebjgd: 建议你检查一下兼容性
<stmsgebjgd> sou_, 我说的是视频的时候
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ ldd skype
<stmsgebjgd> sou_, 4台机器都这样
<sou_> stmsgebjgd: 别那么武断，你不知道我的使用频率～～
<stmsgebjgd> sou_, 你什么使用频率
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计是 挂机 级别 吧 sou_
<sou_> CyrusYzGTt: 像你一样吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> sou_§ 不是，我 只有 webqq irc 是 挂机 级别
<sou_> 先问一下，你了解你机器上装的软件是干什么的吗？
<sou_> 装软件之前你会了解一下它的安装包内容吗？
<stmsgebjgd> 评论家来了
<stmsgebjgd> 赶快躲闪
<sou_> 回去玩win吧
<stmsgebjgd> sou_, 6年没有win了
<stmsgebjgd> sou_, 骚年你好屌  你爸妈知道么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编写C程序的时候出现“对strnlen_s未定义的引用，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456361 大牛，新手求帮助！ /tmp/cctZxVzL.o：在函数‘main’中： 6_4.c:(.text+0xfa)：对‘strnlen_s’未定义的引用 6_4.c:(.text+0x128)：对‘strnlen_s’未定义的引用 编写的程序如下： Code: // Pr
<^k^>  ─> ogram 6.4 Joining strings   2 #define __STDC_WANT_LIB_EXT1__ 1            // Make optional cersions of functions available   3 #include <string.h>                  …
<sou_> stmsgebjgd: 我说你除了挖苦人还会干点正事不？
<breeze_growing> 谁有兴趣解决一下我的问题？
<stmsgebjgd> sou_, ^^
<roylez_> breeze_growing: 啥？
<breeze_growing> roylez_: 开机如何不启动gdm，直到打入startx为止？
<breeze_growing> roylez_: 我也不确定是否打入startx就能启动gdm。
<roylez_> breeze_growing: startx不会启动gdm
<jusss> roylez_: +10086
<onlylove> breeze_growing: startx不会启动gdm
<roylez_> breeze_growing: ubuntu的upstart命令不会
<jusss> onlylove: +10086
<breeze_growing> roylez_: 那咋启动gdm，从cli模式？
<jusss> roylez_: ubuntu已换systemd
<sou_> 干嘛要启动gdm?
<roylez_> jusss: ubuntu都换systemd了？
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯，
<roylez_> breeze_growing: sudo systemctl disable gdm
<onlylove> 还停留在sysv时代，望着你们讨论systemd和upstart
<jusss> roylez_: 前段时间这里还讨论过呢
<sou_> startx可以启动你指定的X
<sou_> 桌面
<sou_> fvwm kde ...
<breeze_growing> sou_: 用个netbook作blog服务器。平时用不着GUI，所以不想开机启动gdm。
<roylez_> jusss: upstart果然是个loser
<jusss> breeze_growing: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jusss> breeze_growing: 标准的svr4
<breeze_growing> jusss: 谢谢，估计这个解决问题。
<roylez_> breeze_growing: 总之就是用 systemctl 来管，enable开，disable关
<breeze_growing> roylez_: 那如何开机进入cli模式呢？
<jusss> roylez_: yunfan还在twi上发说说，ub不折腾用户专折腾开发者
<jusss> breeze_growing: 修改grub2
<roylez_> breeze_growing: 你禁了gdm自然会进cli
<breeze_growing> roylez_: 也是啊。
<roylez_> jusss: 你都是教的些什么淫荡玩意啊
<breeze_growing> roylez_: 不过我老是想到去修改runlevel
<jusss> roylez: grub2的命令行当然可以进入cli呀
<roylez> breeze_growing: 我也老想这个，这个太老了
<jusss> roylez: breeze_growing, runlevel早不能用了
<roylez> jusss: 为这个改grub，像话不？
<breeze_growing> roylez: 不过disable了，用时还得enable。是不是麻烦了点？
<freeflying> roylez: 渣乐
<roylez> breeze_growing: 用的时候直接startx呗
<jusss> roylez: 我会告诉你我笔记本双系统但没装grub2，每次启动进linux都需要u盘手打吗
<roylez> jusss: 不错，记忆力惊人
<breeze_growing> jusss: 修改grub2实在是大材小用。
<jusss> roylez: 我前段时间还是手动Xorg -config xxx.conf来手动指定x的配置文件
<jusss> roylez: 不过现在我也startx了
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, startx专业
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, XD
<roylez> jusss: 一直没用过N卡，穷，以前用ati，用的最多的是intel，根本不需要配置xorg.conf
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 发电机 更专业
<jusss> roylez: 输入法的locale还有xmodmap问题还有fvwm问题，每次手打太累，就写.xinitrc了
<sou_> 我是直接没装gdm
<breeze_growing> thank all of you, guys.
<jusss> roylez: 你用笔记本上的n卡你就知道多恶心了
<breeze_growing> 我去实践了
<lrvy> so nvidia fuck U
<roylez> jusss: 双卡的不买，lol
<jusss> roylez: 画面不同步，撕裂感严重
<tcstory> jusss: 不是可以安装开源驱动吗？
<tcstory> jusss: 像我不玩游戏，直接安装开源驱动就好了
<jusss> roylez: 我有n卡也用bbswitch禁了
<lrvy> 安裝了也夠蛋疼的
<jusss> tcstory: 开源的n卡有啥用 没3d加速
<tcstory> jusss: .............
<roylez> jusss: intel的卡就是玩游戏不行，trine玩不了
<jusss> roylez: 笔记本不玩游戏，反正i卡就够了，我hd3k
<roylez> jusss: hd4500
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 傻子笔记本买双卡
<roylez> stmsgebjgd: ä½ ä¹°
<stmsgebjgd> roylez, 滚  我只用a卡
<roylez> stmsgebjgd: a卡最不堪了
<stmsgebjgd> roylez, 天天用来dota2
<stmsgebjgd> roylez, 相当不堪
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 我有win7 笔记本买双卡咋了 挺好的
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 用win的都是弱智
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 当然你不是啦
<jusss> roylez: 我发现这年头申请邮箱起个用户名挺难的，想起的别人都起了
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 你个名字还不好起？
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 我想起jusss@gmail.com提示我不可以
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 笨 加上生日
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 我起了jusss@qq.com一点问题没有
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, .......
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 加上生日不暴露自己的了吗
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 因为qq用户都是奇葩的名字
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 嗯，什么爱你的风 永远怎么怎么样之类的用户好多好多
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 所以啊
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 你那个名字太脱俗了  必然成功注册
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 但是你到了google就不一样了  俗人没了 全是脱俗的用户
<phantomer> 火狐下的flash出问题了。听虾米没声音了。有没有人能类似经历？
<breeze_growing> 我不用火狐了。我只用epiphany和chrome。
<phantomer> chrome 下听虾米没问题。我感觉认为是flash的问题
<cherrot> breeze_growing, 现在chrome在我的机器上巨卡  还在找原因
<breeze_growing> cherrot: 老机器？
<phantomer> chrome  加载网页是挺快的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 不用找了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你换成ssd就会很快了
<maplebeats> 我一直没明白，chrome这到底是作什么死
<jusss> maplebeats: cherrot ,你们tx的邮箱好怪异，postfix死活连不上，开启tls却不开starttls和签名认证，真怪
<jusss> maplebeats: cherrot,我前段时间倒是用msmtp连上了你们tx的邮箱，现在换了postfix又得重新搞，又连不上了，不会配置
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 汉字还是方方正正的方块好看，雅黑什么的丑死了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456362 屏幕截图.png 屏幕截图.png 2014-03-09 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 tjkitty2002 — 2014-03-09 21:39
<jusss> l
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • [highwind] --- conky http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456363 Code: # Conky settings # background yes update_interval 1 double_buffer yes no_buffers yes imlib_cache_size 10 # Window specifications # gap_x 50 gap_y 30 minimum_size 256 5 maximum_width 256 own_window yes own_window_type dock  # other options are: override/normal/deskt
<^k^>  ─> op/panel own_window_transparent yes own_window_colour FFFFFF own_window_hints undecorate,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager,below border_inner_margin 0 border_outer_margin 0 #alignment …
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • [highwind] --- bashrc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456364 PATH="$PATH":/home/highwind/Program/Scripts/Bash alias ll='ls -l' 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-03-09 22:10
<jiero> perr: 确实味道差不多
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子，你真的很忙啊。
<perr> jiero: 什么跟什么?
<jiero> perr: 蛋糕噢。
<perr> jiero: 偶刚上线.看不懂...
<jiero> perr: 刚吃了一些 奶油蛋糕
<jiero> perr: 麦田的
<perr> ...
 * jiero 还没见过 i7 处理器的电脑，没见过 os x 10.8之后的身影，没见过iphone5
 * jiero 没见过 nokia n9
 * jiero 没见过救命稻草
<imtxc> jiero: 速度洗洗睡
<jiero> imtxc:  洗洗脚丫，穿上10层袜子跑钢钉去！
<sunw> :-D
<imtxc> ...
 * imtxc 碎叫
<freeflying> imtxc: 这么早啊
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-02
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • DELL的XPS13上安装ubuntu跟win8.1的双系统问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468581 DELL的XPS13上安装ubuntu跟win8.1的双系统问题。我已经看过好多帖子了可是还是没有安装成功，之前我在别的电脑上安装过ubuntu跟win7的双系统，坐等各路大神解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chai
<^k^>  ─> nghq — 2015-03-02 0:53
<TMily> 貌似已经有二楼回复了~~
<TMily> 我没用过UEFI启动的设备 如果是Bios的话应该没啥问题吧 我一般都是用GRUB做主启动管理器来引导 或者干脆装在不同的物理硬盘上 通过开机时的启动设备菜单来选择启动哪个 我感觉这样最简单了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13902.html 古巴来的 : 丈夫出期不意的回到家,看到床边的烟灰缸仍有冒着烟的雪茄,满腹狐疑的瞪着那根雪茄,对着缩在床头抖缩的妻子咆哮:"这从那里来的?" 一阵沉寂之后,从衣橱中传出发抖的男人的声音:"古巴…"
<gshmu> lainme:  好久不见了，我新组的电脑，关机后自动重启，挂起 Sleep都是重启 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1346269?comments=all  电脑配置在#13  求指导下
<gshmu> 经常见到这个错误 https://clbin.com/HXwyeA.jpg
<yunfan> jiero: 会被别人迅速复制赚钱
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: yunfan 早早早 cc happyaron freeflying huntxu
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 早!
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 好久不见.
<BuKaiXin> 对啊
<roylez> BuKaiXin: +1 你回来了？
<BuKaiXin> 回家过年了
<BuKaiXin> roylez: 早啊
<BuKaiXin> 昂，开始上班了
<BuKaiXin> onlylove 还没上班啊？
<BuKaiXin> eexpss: momo
<tryit_> iMadper, 一下子又买了200多块钱的书，4
<tryit_> iMadper, 本……
<iMadper> tryit: 我想看的书现在国内买不到...
<iMadper> tryit: 美帝卖的巨贵
<tryit_> iMadper, 书再贵，比起收益来还是可以忽略不计的
<tryit_> iMadper, 我现在是想通了
<iMadper> tryit_: 毛毛, 很多书很贵的!
<leemeng0x61> s
<tryit_> iMadper, 比起收益来还是可以忽略不计的，你买美帝的书，最后拿的也是美元……
<tryit_> iMadper, 平均每个月买书的钱肯定不到月薪的1/100
<iMadper> tryit_: 美帝随便一本书就七八十美金啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个有点屌.. http://news.sina.com.cn/s/2015-03-02/034031555896.shtml
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 团伙手持POS机入室抢劫 当场验证密码取走4万|POS机|银行卡|入室抢劫_新浪新闻
<iMadper> O0XX: 干得漂亮!
<tryit_> iMadper, 等开始拿美元的时候，这些都是小case
<iMadper> O0XX: 收单行可以冻结吧
<iMadper> tryit_: 得有那一天才行啊
<tryit_> iMadper, 指日可待
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 有啥不开心得  回家又啪啪了几个
<yunfan> tryit_: 也得看是什么书
<tryit_> yunfan, :)
<yunfan> tryit_: 谭浩强那种书 浪费得不光是钱 还有宝贵得时间 和兴趣
<tryit_> yunfan, 不管怎么说，我是从那本书开始学习c的
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 斩了？
<O0XX> tryit: 新工作搞定了？
<tryit> O0XX, 有2个offer，待遇没谈好，
<tryit> O0XX, 打算不合适就不动了，过3、5个月转大数据
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 俩而已.....
<jiero> iMadper:  怎么会
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04.2无法安装qtcreator和ubuntu-sdk http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468582 ubuntu-sdk.pngqteator.png新安装的ubuntu14.04.2，无论是官方的源还是阿里云的源都无法安装qtcreator和ubuntu-sdk，症状如图： 这是在软件中心装这两个软件时的结果，在终端安装也不行，提
<^k^>  ─> 示： pkgProblemResolver::Resolve 发生故障，这可能是有软件包被要求保持现状的缘故。 使用apt-get updrade …
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 你如今是成功人士了  两个都不开心  对了 老子到帝都了 要请我吃饭不
<jiero> yunfan: 开源工厂就是工厂，主要是工厂。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 如今许多工厂都是靠信息不对称维持竞争优势得
<jiero> yunfan: 一直都是这样。
<jiero> yunfan: 开源工厂，主要还是赚发达国家的钱。
<yunfan> jiero: 难
<jiero> yunfan: 其实啥不难。
<jiero> yunfan: 只要开放的去赚钱，啥都难。。。
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 啥时候啊
<jiero> 交换本身就是不对等的。。。
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 早啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 早
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 看你得意思啊
<BuKaiXin> 唉，一千多的手机什么靠谱啊，帮我姐选一个
<BuKaiXin> cc iMadper O0XX happyaron eexpss freeflying
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 红米
<jiero> O0XX: .。。
<jiero> O0XX: 红米好无聊。。。
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我年前给我家老爷子买了个红米，好像我姐对那个手机不是太满意
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 再买，买到满意为止
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 别闹
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 多买几部 让他自己选个满意得
<BuKaiXin> 。。。。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: iMadper BuKaiXin 早
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 猴总
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: momo
<HowIsItGoing> eexpss: 渣神
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 在帝都？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 木
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 早.
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 没买到票就真不来了？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: .
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 赞
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 那屋是不是一堆老外？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 没留意，进来的时候是看到一堆人来着
<jiero> 其实没有满意的呀。
<jiero> 手机买什么 1000 元的好？只要不用需要注册的软件，一切都好拉。
<yunfan> jiero: 399得就行
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 教我yp
<jiero> yunfan: 对。
<jiero> yunfan: 只要不用国产软件，不用汉语的，系统需求大降。
<BuKaiXin> ...
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 求学习yp
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我也要学你千人斩
 * yunfan 不过就怕铁棒磨成绣花针
<BuKaiXin> .....
<freeflying> O0XX: 4300不错啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 翻墙都搞好了，包安装下就好了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 跟你推荐了好久啊叔儿
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 乃不是要11n的么
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 我要ac的
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 啊，对，ac
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 估计得两年了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 目测ac也没想象的快，现在我用11n，拷贝文件速度也就几MB/s
 * HowIsItGoing 不知道哪里出瓶颈了
<gfxmode> 我昨天看TP-Link的7500路由器，现在的ac工作好像不稳定
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 让我想起05年我抱着笔记本拿网线和台式机交换数据，那时候还没用过路由器。
<jiero> 10年过去了。还是几MB呀。
<jiero> 那时候记得都到10了。
<HowIsItGoing> jiero: 那时候网线我都懒得用，没千兆，速度慢的一逼
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 那时候还有其他方法么？
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 那已经是最快的了。
<HowIsItGoing> jiero: 卸硬盘
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 笔记本台式机？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 那时候都不是 SATA，还要拆换硬盘盒？
<jiero> yunfan: 首先你去找个前任吧。
 * jiero 是没指望了。
<onlylove> kandu: 你有没有啥资料能比较详细的解释下lambda表达式到底是个啥
<onlylove> kandu: 或者说，我要理解lambda表达式，那么前置条件是我先要理解啥
<eexpss> BuKaiXin: ...
<yunfan> kandu: 最近再哪里呢
<onlylove__> yunfan: 他不是在杭州么
<onlylove__> yunfan: 难道他还经常出去玩
<yunfan> onlylove__: 谁知道呢
<yunfan> onlylove__: 上次他不就去深圳了
<onlylove__> 也是
<onlylove_> sssuj: ping
<O0XX> freeflying: 已经买买买了？
<onlylove_> O0XX: 候总又看上啥了？
 * O0XX 如何才能达成10人斩？
<BuKaiXin> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 你要步 BuKaiXin 后尘？
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 早
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 你斩了多少了
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 你又换id了？
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 昂
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 我最近发现需要个随身携带的小本儿了，老忘记带东西
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 记手机上咯
<onlylove_> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=B5LQS1qG7TJildzjLEnPq4Vw3kmcuP8K3Mp3Sz025TeEeCPfJX1xgYSQHH25cwlLlZq5mUDHxdYAXsJBIIJ9bK
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 怎么驱赶蚂蚁？_百度知道
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 手机还是不习惯
<onlylove_> 这办法好用不啊，柠檬挺贵的……
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 你要带小本子，就要再带一支笔，多麻烦
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 对啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://waimai.baidu.com/waimai/shop/210855198642931052
<QiongMangHuo> ibrother: .
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 仔皇煲（三元桥店）外卖_仔皇煲（三元桥店）电话|仔皇煲（三元桥店）网上订餐|仔皇煲（三元桥店）菜单 - 城市外卖 - 百度外卖
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 早早早
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 赞，额，我才发现我一直把这家店的名字读错的。。。
<onlylove_> http://tech.ifeng.com/a/20150302/40993359_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 火星也有“颜色争议”？或许不是红色而是蓝色|火星|太空_凤凰科技
<BuKaiXin> 我一直读堡皇仔
<onlylove_> 让你们zuo，这下火星要改名叫水星了
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 我一直读baozaihuang……
<BuKaiXin> .........
<BuKaiXin> 这店的名字果然不好读
<palomino|working> = =
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 又回来加一啦
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不应该是煲仔皇嘛?
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 类似叉烧王
<BuKaiXin> ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我们sales是谁啊, 又有人发邮件给我说想过cert, 之前找的richard
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也不知道, 你转给你老板就是了啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然后你收提成就是了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有提成就出来鬼了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove___: 新一年了 你还是一直掉线
<onlylove___> QiongMangHuo: 我没换工作单位啊……
<onlylove___> QiongMangHuo: 将就下吧，也许换个地方连irc都没得玩
<TMily> 果断把irc挂到vps上
<leemeng0x61> ss
<onlylove___> TMily: 穷人，没钱买
<TMily> 不贵的吧
<onlylove___> leemeng0x61: 不是ss的问题，是我司网络的毛病
<onlylove___> TMily: è´µ
<TMily> 搬瓦工的vps一年100都不是最便宜的~~~
<leemeng0x61> 挂到服务器上吧
<TMily> 3.99刀一年的vps挂irc有富裕吧
<TMily> ~~
<BuKaiXin> TMily: vpn 都有富裕
<TMily> 对啊
<TMily> 还能获得24小时在线的加成~~
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你肯定有不能发出来的照片吧？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我赞助你一个t66y的账号？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 你肯定有不能发出来的照片吧？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 我赞助你一个t66y的账号？
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊，都用上了，10分钟搞定
<freeflying> O0XX: 你把你的fwall也搞上去啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 赞，哪买的？
<freeflying> O0XX: 首富家啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 没有arm的
<O0XX> freeflying: 买来就是刷好的？
<freeflying> O0XX: 我自己刷得，加上搞shadowsocks，十分钟搞完
<O0XX> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> O0XX: 现在时真方便了
 * O0XX 赞，又安利了一个
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 你得搞个小中继随身带着  否则出门就瞎了
<freeflying> O0XX: 原来都是你啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 有个，不过那上面没搞ss了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 是他是他就是他 小哪吒~
<yunfan> onlylove___: 你整个mosh不怕老断  不过要是随机丢包还是有点问题
<onlylove> ……
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 咋能一天学会游泳呢
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不知道, 我笨 学了很久
<BuKaiXin> ...
<BuKaiXin> 帐号？
<microcai> https://avlog.avplayer.org//images/03/%7B03983B22-7D38-D202-93B9-4CABB632711A%7D.jpg
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 这你都有？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 求你的认证视频和照片
<BuKaiXin> cc iMadper
<BuKaiXin> 照片和视频我有一堆
<BuKaiXin> 怎么加密保存是个麻烦
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 手机还是电脑?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 电脑吧
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 加密压缩呗
<BuKaiXin> 手机里面加密的软件不放心
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 发给我，我帮你保存
<BuKaiXin> 丫给我一升级，把我的数据锁了不让我导出了就没得玩了
<iMadper> O0XX: nim这种直接生成c代码的, 可以直接跑mips/arm了.
 * O0XX 哎，人参淫家啊...
<BuKaiXin> 说真的，求推荐手机啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 发两张照片给我看看
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我就给你推荐
<BuKaiXin> 。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 人生淫家
<BuKaiXin> 华为那个 3x 怎么样
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我饿了
<BuKaiXin> 其实过年那次本来不想约的，结果烤了俩羊腰子。。。。 那不能白吃了啊。。。。
<BuKaiXin> 不约白吃了
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 我饿了
<BuKaiXin> lol, 订外卖？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 两羊腰子就能约...求教
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 你理解错了啊
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 是我觉得不能浪费了吃的俩腰子
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 咋约的？求教
<nyfair> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/vlc-2-2-0.html#comment-365644
<nyfair> 我就看看这条评论什么时候被删
<QiongMangHuo> 困
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 菊苣
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 确实和vlc没啥关系
<palomino|working> 为啥我打不开linuxtoy了...
<nyfair> 和mplayer都没什么关系，最多能跟ffmpeg扯上点ffdshow关系
<nyfair> 但是ffmpeg是解码核心，又不是播放器
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新手初入linux有多难 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468583 基于以下原因想装linux系统：笔记本太古老，目前用windows XP，老掉牙的笔记本带不动新系统，目前换新本本，所以想装linux系统。 装机、入门完全靠自己摸索，大家评估一下该计划可行性。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 jennyge — 2015-03-02 12:36
<BuKaiXin> freeflying: 你之前买的小牛手机怎么样啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我一直都很奇怪，这么多年过去了，gabest本人都由失落转变成表态过无所谓，然后把gpl换成了public domain。qq影音，射手影音都开源了，这群傻逼还好意思拿8年前的段子来说事
<nyfair> freeflying: 小牛吼不吼啊
<BuKaiXin> nyfair: 对啊，你最后买了什么手机啊
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 给老爸买了coolpad，大屏幕，超级爽
<palomino|working> ...
<gshmu> 编译新内核，求指导
<nyfair> 壕对我发动了鄙视攻击
<gshmu> make oldconfig
<nyfair> 编译linux内核不是很容易么，配置文件自己瞎改改就是一步编译啦
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我的光大神卡丢了。。。
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 万里行？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那人屁股太偏
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • ubuntu下VPN设置选项和windows下不同，如何体现出ipsec证书验证 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468584 我用购买的VPN客户端在windows下登录，l2tp链接，自动建立了VPN设置，查看里面的ipsec选项 选择了将证书用于身份验证 验证服务器证书的“名称”和“用法”属：sss.jpg,而ubuntu14.0
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 商务理财
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 那没啥用
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 马上就收费了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 谁说
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 据说
<BuKaiXin> 额
<BuKaiXin> 那没卡用了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 你的渤海白金还没动态么
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 必然o美誉
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 必然没有
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<gshmu> nyfair: 瞎改就是一步编译
<gshmu> 问题是瞎改都不会
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 矮油，上班了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 是啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ss挂了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 又好了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥>
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 乖 快来
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 去哪？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你不是要来帝都?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 是啊
 * QiongMangHuo coffee
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎样获得固定的 ipv6 地址？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468585 ubuntu 14.04, NAT 通过 miredo 连接到 ipv6，但它提供的 v6 ip 经常改变。我想使用一个固定的 v6 ip，有没有办法？ 另外，在 ifconfig 里有： wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 10:08:b1:13:ed:5b inet addr:10.10.8.177 Bcas
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给你推荐个深圳的工作?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.v2ex.com/t/172601#reply6
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: v2ex不是给封了么
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我不会数据挖掘啊...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我没发现啊.
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 直接访问无压力
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 乃们竟然在谈论一个不存在的网站，啧啧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在那些大数据婊, 其实也就会个线性回归. 你花十分钟 就学会了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 前我组现贵大组的台湾同事前天问我可不可以短袖来北京
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: "呵呵“
<iMadper> 你就说, 可以, 稍微有点儿凉
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 他是台湾举重亚军, 肌肉男, 在台湾四季短袖
 * HowIsItGoing 去年8月穿短袖去大河南，冻sb了
<O0XX> iMadper: 为啥突然我的meta+v就不能用了...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你的style？
<iMadper> O0XX: C-h k M-v
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 滚...
<O0XX> iMadper: 忘了开了cua...
<iMadper> O0XX: ...... ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 360那个你们写了么 O0XX HowIsItGoing
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不写.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: HowIsItGoing iMadper 360 review
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 懒得写.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: huh?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 可以不写?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给他脸了!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 360卫士国产系统专版？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有啥好写的?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:不是我写的啊
<iMadper> qiao: 早.
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 冤有头债有主，出门左转市政府
<iMadper> qiao: 360卸了马?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 还木
<iMadper> 写了嘛?
<niac> --!
<qiao> iMadper: 早～
<qiao> iMadper: 再睡一会。
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 拜人生淫家首席
<iMadper> qiao: 我也困啊..
<iMadper> qiao: 拜人生淫家首席
<qiao> iMadper: 睡睡。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 拜首席人生淫家
 * QiongMangHuo 语法无可挑剔
<HowIsItGoing> qiao: 拜人生淫家首席
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 拜首席人生淫家
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 拜首席人生淫家
<iMadper> 你们真无聊哦
<iMadper> 天啦撸, 现在web开发两年经验的都是30w起步了...
<iMadper> adam^^
 * HowIsItGoing 为毛现在招聘的都是要大数据啊，手机啊，前端啊……
<O0XX> iMadper: 插了网线网还是慢...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊. 不能乱插
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 换一根
<HowIsItGoing> 果然入错行了
<iMadper> 天啦撸, 我要换方向!
 * QiongMangHuo 那我争取去垄断公司!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 去垄断公司 = 没有别的公司可以跳槽了. 因为行业里就那么一家
<BuKaiXin> 啊
<BuKaiXin> 怎么黑我
<iMadper> 当年我要是学的android app开发 现在早就年薪20w了
<iMadper> 那么问题来了, 现在学晚吗?
<tryit> iMadper, of course not
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 晚了，乃会忍着降薪去学android？ 我才不信。
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 他早月薪20w了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, +1
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 人家说美元
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 那也腰斩了啊
 * QiongMangHuo 还是应该学金融
 * tryit 表示正在积极转向大数据方向……
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 壕
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, .
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 缺跟班么?
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 又黑我……
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 我想当个大数据大牛的跟班
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我老板linkedin上加我了....
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你要走还是你老板要走？
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 跟他聊聊你的跳槽计划，哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: HowIsItGoing 还好咱linkedin上从来不加猎头
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: HowIsItGoing 还好咱linkedin上从来不加不认识的人 包括猎头hr啥的
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 加也正常啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别闹. 从别人的简历上就能看出来别人是不是要跳槽.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不加猎头你开linkedin做甚
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你看我的简历, 就知道我不打算跳.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是么?
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 择木而栖
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 守株待兔 等靠谱猎头和hr发邮件打电话
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 为了和你多一个connection ~~~
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 猎头靠谱？ 不信
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: Randomly verify my customer's bug.   <--  你这让猎头怎么找我啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 发邮件打电话的, 比直接加好友的, 靠谱
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 今晚来找我，我跟你connection一个
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: .....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 酷胖还写带孩子呢, 没耽误去牛逼公司
<jusss> onlylove onlylove__ ping
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 问题是, 我只写了这个啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 棒子.
 * tryit http://img30.360buyimg.com//vc/g15/M08/16/19/rBEhWFNOJ7gIAAAAAAcklzJVg0gAAL6DwPc1FYABySv879.jpg
<palomino|working> ... tryit
<tryit> palomino|working, ?
<iMadper> tryit: ... ...
<iMadper> tryit: 西安看这本吧... http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/MapReduce-book-final.pdf
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<iMadper> tryit: 然后这本: http://www.mmds.org/
<^k^> ⇪ w: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<iMadper> tryit: 后面那本更广一些
<tryit> iMadper, http://item.jd.com/11566298.html
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ 《Hadoop权威指南（第3版 修订版）》([美]Tom White)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<tryit> iMadper, 我先看的这一本
<tryit> iMadper, 然后是三本深入hadoop的书
<iMadper> tryit: 其实, 对大数据来说hadoop就跟web中的apache一样..
<tryit> iMadper, 但是这毕竟是一个完整的生态圈
<tryit> iMadper, 我现在按照招聘要求一个一个去学习～
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: xiefang离职了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是的.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 再接再厉
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也想加薪跳槽啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我只需要涨50%就满足了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你一年就要涨这么多啊... 我已经在我司两年了, 满三年的时候涨50%就很满足了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, 你base高啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我涨完了还没你高
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 扯淡
<palomino|working> ...怒加o么
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 今时不同往日了啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我现在有外债了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞有房一族
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 都是你看不上的
<tryit> iMadper, 豪～
<HowIsItGoing> im
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 有房壕
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 没房啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 帝都有房壕
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 你不有外债了么？
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 有外债, 没房啊.
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 不是买房了？ 那买的啥？
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 70块钱的刮胡刀, 用的京东白条
<BuKaiXin> ..................
 * MSErgo4K 负债啊
 * BuKaiXin 求房贷外债外遇
<leemeng0x61> ...
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 你帮我还外债嘛~
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 万人斩还要外遇？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 张伯伦才2万...
<palomino|working> 加油啊 BuKaiXin
<BuKaiXin> 多多益善
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 你weixin晒的是你妹子?
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 前妹子
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 卧槽...
<gfxmode> BuKaiXin: 牛逼
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 拜首席人生淫家
<tryit> BuKaiXin, 拜一个～
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 就混一起过了个年而已啊....., 免得被人念叨
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 昂, 我觉得也是.
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 赞 .
<BuKaiXin> 以后回家，家里人就说：少找点妹子吧。。。
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 那些猜是+1的肯定都是错的.
<MSErgo4K> s/找/祸害/
<BuKaiXin> 死都没有逼混的了。。。
<BuKaiXin> 逼婚
<BuKaiXin> 这叫以毒攻毒
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 我微信里面有几个亲戚的，我这样发一下不同的妹子，再配几句金瓶梅里面的句子，保管治好他们的毛病
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 为啥是金瓶梅不是五十度灰?
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 再带着大街上那么一晃悠
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 怎么还有五十度灰。
<cherrot> vim/tmux 配置中键盘上的meta 和 alt(opt) 键在OSX和linux下有什么不同么？
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 千人斩当然得有五十度灰里面的桥段了
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 我们那个小城，打车起步价就走完了，每隔几步遇到的往上两代都是亲戚，所以，不过几天哥的传说就开始流传了
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 赞.
<tryit> BuKaiXin, 佩服～
<BuKaiXin> 我估计这一年不会有人再跟我念叨这事儿了
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: osx好用不?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 谁说前女友就不能 +1了， pv+1, uv不变
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 错了, 他们一整年都会头头念叨你这事
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 错了, 我们一整年都会头头念叨你这事
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 艹, 别闹. 你们说的+1是女朋友? 难道不是斩杀数?!???!?!
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 也是啊  论PV的话怎么说也不是万人的级别了
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 好用  就是对键盘有点困惑了
<BuKaiXin> ...
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 新年新纪元，新年新篇章， 今年斩杀KPI是多少？
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 14年几个?
<BuKaiXin> 我靠，还 KPI 了
<BuKaiXin> 没统计啊
<BuKaiXin> 不过14年是个好年头
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 大概给个数字
<googlebaidu> 你们讨论的话题这么尖锐, 我只好再换个名字了.
<BuKaiXin> 来， kick 我一次你们开心开心？
<BuKaiXin> dropbox 这个托盘图标受不了了啊
<googlebaidu> O0XX: x250会丢efi boot entry啊
<O0XX> googlebaidu: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<googlebaidu> O0XX: 买个毛, 我在用啊
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 我也要围观万人斩的ex
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 我没有保存, 他删了朋友圈 BuKaiXin
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 太过分了
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 太过分了
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 我不好奇他ex, 我好奇他自己的真相
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 我见过， BuKaiXin 给我发过。
<googlebaidu> 我都不好奇...
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 貌似我的数字跟我的真相真的联系不起来
<googlebaidu> 目前, 这个频道里最帅的是 tryit
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 发来看看
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 拜高管
<BuKaiXin> 难道不是 huntxu
<googlebaidu> 绝对不胡说.
<HowIsItGoing> googlebaidu: 发来看看
 * adam_magic_pack 果然是看脸的世界!
<googlebaidu> HowIsItGoing: 自己脑补嘛~
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 所以你工资比我高
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 唉，北京办护照一起给办呆湾签注？
 * tryit 晕了，又发生什么事儿了
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: ...
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 可以一起办
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: http://www.bjgaj.gov.cn/jjcrj/index.jsp
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 出入境管理办事大厅
<HowIsItGoing> googlebaidu: 给个方向撒，万一脑补到岳云鹏那咋办
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 那我在家办的护照，可以在北京办湾湾的不
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 可以
<tryit> cc googlebaidu adam_magic_pack
<BuKaiXin> 我家那边不能签
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 北京有自由行
<googlebaidu> HowIsItGoing: 提到帅你能脑补出岳云鹏?
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 我就在北京搞得
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 工作满一年就行
<BuKaiXin> 赞
<googlebaidu> tryit: 我们在讨论频道里谁最帅
<HowIsItGoing> googlebaidu: 不知道你的审美啊，我不好脑补
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 得要暂住证
 * googlebaidu 我最丑 我的微信头像即本人
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 弯弯通行证也要赞助证？
<HowIsItGoing> googlebaidu: 没你微信
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 对 异地办理出入境都要
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 也没你的
<BuKaiXin> 那麻烦了
<googlebaidu> HowIsItGoing: 那就不要看嘛, 不然你好几天吃不了饭
<tryit> googlebaidu, 我也觉得我的微信头像不错～
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 我会告诉你淘宝可以办北京暂住证么?
<googlebaidu> tryit: 昂.
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: taobao不是要寄身份证么？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 复印件就可以
<BuKaiXin> 不错唉
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 发你的真相来!!!
<BuKaiXin> 以前不是说护照 150 么，怎么现在 200 了
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 从来都是200啊
 * HowIsItGoing 我的湾湾证儿又要过期了
<HowIsItGoing> 还想去湾湾耍
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 签注吧 证儿不是五年的么? 还是十年来着
<jusss> 最近有招人的吗？
<BuKaiXin> 不是十年么
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 护照是十年
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 港澳五年 台湾忘了
<BuKaiXin> 好吧
<BuKaiXin> 丫的还不给我邮寄过来
<BuKaiXin> 好几天了都
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 签注
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 好像3月过期
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 邮寄什么?
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 护照啊
<googlebaidu> jusss: 最近github在招人
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 我的港澳台湾签注都是3月到期 (都白办了
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 我在家那边办的，不要暂住证方便
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: .
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 而且没区别
<BuKaiXin> lol
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 北京办台湾港澳就是为了自由行
<googlebaidu> 我的台湾通行证!! 我老板说赶紧办我就办了, 然后就过期了!!!
<jusss> googlebaidu: 我没那个水平
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 你哪天到期？
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 三月一起去湾湾耍？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 不记得
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 应该来不及了, 办入台证的有效时间不满足
<BuKaiXin> 台湾的那个也要 100？
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 好像是
<googlebaidu> O0XX: https://jobs.github.com/positions/7c050742-b3cd-11e4-960e-8280d0b08347   投投投
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 唉，我好像搞错了，当时没有办台湾通行证，那我现在要在北京办理的话还得拍一次照？
<BuKaiXin> 他说不能签注我就没办
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 是
 * adam_magic_pack afk
 * googlebaidu 恨
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: ?
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: ç©·...
 * adam_magic_pack 恨恨恨
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 我真的是入错行了...
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 当年真该去写php.
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: 就是
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 或者直接学css/js去写前端
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 现在就不用发愁了
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 我真的是很认真很认真的在说
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: 认识好多比我技术差但是赚钱不比我少的, 因为是热门...
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: T_T
<tryit_> googlebaidu, 现在也不算太晚，我真的是很认真很认真的在说
<googlebaidu> tryit_: 正在努力学web开发
<tryit_> googlebaidu, +U
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: freeze期间 dd们连unstable都不管啊, patch都不看 bug都不理的...
<BuKaiXin> 湾湾签注也得要暂住证么
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=43154
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 中国封锁免费杀毒软件Avast
<BuKaiXin> 早知道在家也办了
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 在你家办也没用, 你家能自由行?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 现在这会儿是最关心testing啊
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 来北京只签注也得暂住证
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 至少省一笔拍照钱
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: freeze的最后几个月，属于DD休假期
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 签注也得拍照
<BuKaiXin> 膜拜 dd
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 拍照不花钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛关心testing，testing不是说关注最少的么
<happyaron> onlylove: 因为马上成stable了……
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 正确的说 拍照只要照片, 我刚说错了
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 证件上面的那张照片得花钱的吧
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 不花钱
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 申请表上的照片可以自己准备
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 你要去湾湾？
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 想去
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 你要去约台湾妹子了???
<BuKaiXin> .......
 * adam_magic_pack 看看人家
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 开始斩海外资源了？
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 你要去约台湾妹子了???
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 那乃该去日本
<BuKaiXin> 唉，这个有道理？ 是不是约到湾湾妹子就可以申请探亲签注？
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 五年给台湾籍
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 结婚五年
<BuKaiXin> 去了让马总统给个湾湾护照
<BuKaiXin> 我是中国人啊，怎么不给我呐
<happyaron> BuKaiXin: 光约到不行，得结婚
<googlebaidu> chihchun: 求介绍湾湾的妹子!!!
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 求介绍湾湾的妹子!!!
<BuKaiXin>  chihchun: 求介绍湾湾的妹子!!!
<chihchun> 要是有湾湾的妹子我自己就不会单身了阿阿阿阿阿
<happyaron> chihchun: 那就求MX4吧
<happyaron> chihchun: 看我多实在
<chihchun> XD
<happyaron> chihchun: 求MX4!
<happyaron> chihchun: 这个你有的是！
 * chihchun 早上进办公室才踢到两台
<googlebaidu> chihchun: 没事啊, 我给你介绍大陆妹.
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: 大陆妹是一种蔬菜
<googlebaidu> chihchun: 也算是等价交换了嘛
<happyaron> chihchun: 速速给我
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<chihchun> 大陆妹换 mx4 吗？ @_@
<adam_magic_pack> g 大陆妹 蔬菜
<happyaron> chihchun: 我不找你要妹子，我只找你要MX4
<chihchun> 我不太吃蔬菜的阿...
<BuKaiXin> chihchun: 求送mx4 啊
<googlebaidu> chihchun: 蔬菜换mx4, 大陆妹换台湾妹
<chihchun> !
<happyaron> chihchun: 感觉我们之间的友谊，就要靠MX4维持了。
 * happyaron giggles
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: http://cn.bing.com/images/search?q=大陆妹+蔬菜&qpvt=大陆妹+蔬菜&FORM=IGRE
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 必应 图片 – 微软打造 中国领先的全球图片库
 * googlebaidu 感觉下一秒 chihchun 大佬就要跟小DD绝交
<adam_magic_pack> 『大陆妹』只是一种俗称，在超级市场里面，大陆妹的正式名称是『中国A菜』，这种蔬菜之所以俗称大陆妹，据说是因为其清嫩可口之故。我们也知道，现在有一些色情场所有一些偷渡来台从事色情工作的大陆年轻女子，所以『大陆妹』一词就有一定程度内是在暗示其娇嫩可口的意思在内。
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 懒得看.
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 你还贴出来...
<adam_magic_pack> 明明台妹才娇嫩
 * HowIsItGoing 再次对安卓无爱了，妈蛋，电池渣爆了。
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 你又知道?
<BuKaiXin> chihchun: 你们来大陆办证件有这么麻烦么
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: 我知道大陆妹阿。台湾也叫做大陆妹
<chihchun> BuKaiXin: 还行。比中国来台湾简单多了
<chihchun> BuKaiXin: 有了呆胞证，随时都可以飞去落地加签
<HowIsItGoing> chihchun: 现在去湾湾可以穿短袖嘛？
<chihchun> HowIsItGoing: 南部可以唷！台北还是比较冷，今天 17 度
<BuKaiXin> chihchun: 我一伯伯年前去的，说是好多轮子看见他们就粘是真的？
<adam_magic_pack> "呆胞证"从 chihchun 嘴里说出来还真喜感
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 我去的时候也见到不少轮子和呆独
<googlebaidu> 你们跑题了...
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 怎么看出是大陆客的?
<chihchun> https://twitter.com/MEIZU/status/571329515391025152 https://twitter.com/MEIZU/status/570961836356411394
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 就在自由广场
<BuKaiXin> 好吧
<googlebaidu> 重点是台妹!
<googlebaidu> 谁在乎其他的什么鬼!
<BuKaiXin> 对啊，台妹
<chihchun> BuKaiXin: taipei 101  前面吗？对。也没有很多，就一群静坐
<chihchun> BuKaiXin: 但是有「爱国同心会」会去叫阵
<HowIsItGoing> googlebaidu: 我在台大门口711看到个人妖台妹
<BuKaiXin> chihchun: 不太清楚，他们俩老人去，说是他们一停下来人就跟他们宣传了
<googlebaidu> HowIsItGoing: 你怎么知道是人妖?
<chihchun> BuKaiXin: 之前「爱国同心会」打人常常上新闻，新市长选上后铁碗禁止了
<HowIsItGoing> googlebaidu: 是收银员，跟他说话来着
<googlebaidu> HowIsItGoing: 昂...
<chihchun> BuKaiXin: 自由行就行了。通常被骚扰的都是团客
<chihchun> BuKaiXin: 来台湾务必自由行。
<BuKaiXin> chihchun: 对对对
<BuKaiXin> 他们就是跟的团，在我们那边不跟团也去不了啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 人家言论自由，大街上随便说，不怕被颠覆
<googlebaidu> 不是不让宣扬共产主义嘛
<chihchun> 轮子会锁定团客骚扰...
<chihchun> googlebaidu: 可以的。「爱国同心会」还拿著五星旗呢
<BuKaiXin> 。。。。
 * chihchun 在美国也碰到轮子骚扰
<googlebaidu> chihchun: 是啊, 美帝页很多
<googlebaidu> 也很多
<googlebaidu> hk页很多
 * HowIsItGoing 在英国也被轮子骚扰，还被发报纸
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: O0XX HowIsItGoing BuKaiXin chihchun http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/d588d121jw1epr9lu510dj20c30hrwgm.jpg
<googlebaidu> 不过!!! 你们怎么又跑题了!!!
<googlebaidu> 我要的是台妹!!
<chihchun> 因为团客都去固定的景点，所以容易被骚扰。自由行才看的到正常的台妹
<chihchun> 去固定景点只会看到更多中国人，没有台湾人。Taipei 101 商场基本上只有中国人消费...
<BuKaiXin> 。。。。。。
<BuKaiXin> 480G
 * HowIsItGoing 这个月有假，但是木有通行证……
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 这季节去西安还是去成都呢？
<chihchun> Taipei 101 附近只有超过晚上十点去，附近的夜店才有很正的台妹
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 不知道... 没印象
<HowIsItGoing> chihchun: 经验之谈
 * chihchun 最喜欢加班到深夜搭地铁看正妹
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: ...
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: 大陆妹 蔬菜 not defined.
<onlylove_> chihchun: 夜店……
<BuKaiXin> 订个打卤馕吃
 * happyaron 在美国找轮子围观没找到
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你可以去李大师住的地方找他
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 李大师这么厉害，还得躲美帝去
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 挑战自己呢, 隔着地球发功, 你懂什么
 * HowIsItGoing 卧槽，明儿晚有局儿
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 丫的怎么不跑火星或者月亮上
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 比较难对准
<O0XX> gfrog: 你不是没来么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 贵组ktv
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我周六就吃的打卤馕
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: BuKaiXin 壕
<sevk> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rZiIG8GiAAEkqnmuvbIAALrIQNF86QAASTC790.jpg 这年头,老爸喝着孩子看着?
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: adam_magic_pack 这两天满38还能包邮不错
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 一顿饭38, 壕
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: ...
<BuKaiXin> if_else: if_e1se 壕你上班了啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: ...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 公司不报销，没法那么兴师动众
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽就这一会儿有轮子在G+上加我
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 是不是李大师的分舵有人在这里盯梢
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 看你有"慧根"
<if_e1se> BuKaiXin:  我哪是壕。。。求跳槽。。。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 毛线，加的公司邮箱
<BuKaiXin> if_e1se: ....
 * cherrot 继续低价处理独轮思维车 2.8k便宜卖啦
<nyfair> 老司机们，能不能告诉我个老家在东京linode上的大型网站
<nyfair> 我要做个测试啊
<tryit_> nyfair, 做啥测试呢
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 思维车?
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 菊苣，快帮我找个用东京linode的网站
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 母鸡
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 哼！
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 嗯 就是靠陀螺仪运动的独轮车  某宝3200，全新哦
<happyaron> cherrot: 送给我吧首壕
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你要干啥?
<cherrot> happyaron, 快用你的软妹币羞辱我吧
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 山寨solowheel? 为啥叫个思维车
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕你这是在折煞我啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 对你这种万年学生党最适用了
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 对 我哪知道为啥叫这名。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕不要哪壶不开提哪壶
<cherrot> happyaron, =。=
<yanghy> <chihchun> 在台北？
<eexpss> cherrot: 摔晕人的那种风火轮？
<cherrot> eexpss, 没错！
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 小e~
<eexpss> 之前目睹过有人摔趴下。哎。
<eexpss> 蛋蛋朵，有好玩的没。最近看见乐乐没。
<eexpss> 乐乐难道渡海的时候，淹没了？
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 咩. 不过他微信能联系到
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 前几天发LLAP来着
<eexpss> 是嘛。
<BuKaiXin> 乐乐早上还在啊
<eexpss> 不会吧。我特意看了下，没见到
<BuKaiXin> 你看他还拜了我啊
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 找他干啥
<eexpss> 看他现在干嘛工作。
<eexpss> BuKaiXin: 你这nick，他还拜？
<BuKaiXin> eexpss: 2015-03-02 10:01:30     roylez  BuKaiXin: +1 你回来了？
<eexpss> 10点。。
<BuKaiXin> 昂
<eexpss> 难道他又soho了？这时候起床
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 你现在还是下午来上班不。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 每天上午啊, 上午忙不进freenode而已
<eexpss> 想换自由上班的工作，有没。
<eexpss> 休假都休懒了。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 我休假半个月 胖了三公斤+
<chihchun> yanghy: yes, I am in Taipei.
<eexpss> 你那白胖了。反正看不出。
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<yanghy> chihchun 好地方，才去玩过
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 怀个孩子也就胖8斤吧。。
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 二十多斤吧至少
<eexpss> 8斤的，那是鸵鸟蛋。
<cherrot> 你们懂好多。。
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 逻辑啊, 孩子重量, 羊水胎盘, 屎尿, 外加她自身胖的重量
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 8斤?
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 看来你只胖出个孩子的重量来 lol
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20150302/003651.htm?pgv_ref=aio2012&ptlang=2052
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> ^k^: 取title啊，蠢bot
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: 哦 你在这
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: 真是受不了笨蛋
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 人家这不是笨, 这是调戏一下大家~
<O0XX> freeflying: 为啥你有3个telegram的账号？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 小三小四小五
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ^
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: lol, 你太技术思维了
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 我可是perl用户.
 * googlebaidu 的sb技能提升了一个档次!
 * googlebaidu 认为Greg K-H很坑爹
<alvin_rxg> http://bla.mo
<alvin_rxg> http://wo.cao
<adam_magic_pack> googlebaidu: 怎讲?
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: greg kh的blog里面的教程问题特别多. 各种typo.
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 各种参数错位, 文件名填错
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<googlebaidu> adam_magic_pack: 让我搞不定sb
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 国行moto g 如何 ？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 母鸡
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你果然是假冒的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 对啊
<huntxu> googlebaidu: sb是什么
<googlebaidu> huntxu: secure boot
<huntxu> googlebaidu: 好腻害
<googlebaidu> huntxu: 鞋鞋
<BuKaiXin> googlebaidu: 厉害啊
<googlebaidu> BuKaiXin: 鞋鞋
<gebjgd> yunfan, 买什么moto
<jiero> 利害。
<jiero> 没钱。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 京东有个moto g 国行 移动联通双4G的 android 5
<yunfan> 不过最大败笔是ram 1G
<nyfair> yunfan: 千万别用棒棒糖，耗电超级夸张
<nyfair> g婊出品，必属废品
<nyfair> gbiatch
<BuKaiXin> wifi 万能钥匙这货太可恶了
<BuKaiXin> 每次别人连我wifi完了都得改密码.....
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 怎么可恶了，来战
<BuKaiXin> nyfair: 就这么可恶哇
<BuKaiXin> nyfair: 怎么战
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 用户都同意那软件的协议了
<BuKaiXin> nyfair: 我不同意啊
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 你把密码告诉别人，当然你埋单
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 谁让你用了
<BuKaiXin> nyfair: ...
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 我没用
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 另外,wifi密码同步g婊自己就提供
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 家里来做客的小破孩用
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 临时清掉密码
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 或者开guest wifi
<BuKaiXin> 丫们进门不问密码，直接拿出万能钥匙就跟那连
<nyfair> 就是啊,guest wifi
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 那你说个JB，自己以前告诉别人的
<BuKaiXin> nyfair: 我就是不愿意让他分享出去而已
<nyfair> g婊同步wifi密码没人说，国产软件就该骂了？
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 不想让他分享，就直接不告诉，没啥好商量的
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 那你去跟破小孩说道理去
<onlylove_> nyfair: 有些人看国产好了不爽
<nyfair> 跟小孩子分享秘密，呵呵
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 算了，买个白菜路由器，来人了一插得了
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 你终于悟了
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 过年改了好几回密码
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 好几个人的手机上都有那货
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 虽然我不知道为啥会有这么个东西，不过，敢用那东西的，就不怕遇到钓鱼wifi？
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 你还别说
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 他们还真不怕
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 无知无畏
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 免费的，还怕啥
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 要是拿那个开个网银啥的，嗯，密码泄露啥的
<nyfair> onlylove: 你怕，不懂的不怕
<BuKaiXin> 如果我告诉他连了我的 wifi 可能扣他们的话费估计他们得怕
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 扣话费算毛，微信密码
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 他们就怕用自己流量，自己话费
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 真开心，有空做个钓鱼ap
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 绝对有用
<BuKaiXin> 而且很多人来连
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 算了，这种遭人骂的事情我还是不做的好
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 我脸皮薄，不像某数字公司
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 我觉得这是好事儿
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 用钓他们
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 你这和微型NSA有区别啊
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 吃亏了估计他们也就不用了
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 他们要是不知道吃亏呢
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 那就让丫亏死
<BuKaiXin> 亏死为止
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 亏死都不知道怎么死的大有人在
<yunfan> nyfair: 你有用棒棒糖？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 必须联想
<yunfan> 我刚才才看到反恐法案那个新闻
<yunfan> 真是太恐怖了
<BuKaiXin> 用新疆人的话说：正正好好
<yunfan> 如果通过 真是末日
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 那个不需要通过吧
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 人已经那么做了吧
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 也没吧 现在是要求只要在华经营都必须这么干
<yunfan> 以前至少你还可以选
<yunfan> gebjgd: 做梦
<onlylove__> yunfan: 没NSA的技术能力，只好这样了
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你看美国，人都不问，直接给你弄个后门，自己进去看
<yunfan> onlylove__: 我赞同nsa的做法
<yunfan> 至少你有本事你可以选择对抗
<yunfan> 他们也花大钱保证他们能搞定大部分人
<gebjgd> yunfan, 做什么梦
<gebjgd> yunfan, 联想多好啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 联想都不要想
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 大部分人你随便弄个钓鱼页面他们就给里面输账户密码
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 根本不用花大钱
<gebjgd> yunfan, 为什么
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 弄个露大腿的图片，要输入qq账户登录，老实输的人不在少数
<yunfan> gebjgd: 顺口
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 那种人的密码也没啥用
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 其实以后我们的策略就是尽量用公用电脑 公用网络 用别人的账户密码
<gebjgd> yunfan, 靠  和你说正经的呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 现在国产神机多棒
<onlylove> 擦，不能玩了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那价格不值
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你还不如买红米2增强版呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 不能玩什么
<gebjgd> yunfan, 黄金斗士s8啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 2G内存 16G内存储
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你想用就用吧 反正不是我掏钱 goodluck
<gebjgd> yunfan, 已经给身边的人买了  反响很好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 怎么不自己用  享受数据同步到天朝的24小时贴心服务
<onlylove> yunfan: 国外的也有这服务？要爬墙回来啊
<yunfan> onlylove:  你忘记了小米在台湾那事？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我不是和你说了么  我用的是联想k910
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，也是
<yunfan> onlylove: 我司做广告统计的都统计到国外的ip了 这有啥奇怪的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 嗯 身在海外 心系祖国
<onlylove> yunfan: 你知道你去一个全鸟语的网站看到中文广告，比方京东啥的……
<gebjgd> yunfan, 废话国外没有好的双sim卡手机
<onlylove> gebjgd: 三丧
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个很正常  第三方广告而已
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我前几天才帮别人买了俩
<yunfan> gebjgd: 现在不是有了？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 三星没有双卡的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 而且现在的旗舰基本都是单卡的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个s8明明是1G ram的 你这家伙
<onlylove> gebjgd: 呵呵呵呵，我找个去给你
<yunfan> gebjgd: 瞎说 老子手头的三星就是双卡额
<gebjgd> yunfan, s8 2G
<yunfan> note 2
<gebjgd> yunfan, 德国这边没有  天朝有
<onlylove> 德国没……
<yunfan> gebjgd: 续航不行吧 才2000mah 而且没有4G支持
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我们这里4G很久了  用不到
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你这么喜欢联想 买个乐檬好了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 乐檬？ 配置不行
<onlylove__> 我还是回去再上irc吧，公司网真TM酸爽
<gebjgd> yunfan, 买过一个三星s4 对三星彻底失望了  一天2充
<gebjgd> yunfan, k910 2天一充
<yunfan> gebjgd: 帮我找个电信4G的几百块手机来参考下 cc onlylove_  BuKaiXin
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我的华为c8815可以三天一冲
<gebjgd> yunfan, 当时买s4的时候花了我520欧元 还tmd的单卡
<gebjgd> yunfan, k910 双卡 才2300软民币
<gebjgd> yunfan, 就是要root 刷google
<yunfan> gebjgd: 草你妹哦 什么叫才2300?
<gebjgd> yunfan, 520欧更tmd的贵
<gebjgd> yunfan, 当然说才了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 都是旗舰机器
<gebjgd> yunfan, 到现在也没看出来三星哪里好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看来欧洲就是好  诶
<yunfan> gebjgd: 听说北欧留学不收费？
<cleamoon> 收
<yunfan> 怎讲？
<cleamoon> 收费
<gshmu> gebjgd: 编译内核一般多久？
<yunfan> 那百度贴吧里的人全事骗子 不会吧？
<cleamoon> 瑞典前几年加的学费，而且都是骗子也不新鲜
<gshmu> gebjgd: 我是不是被这命令make -j `getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN` deb-pkg LOCALVERSION=-custom 坑了？ 只编译本地怎么做？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 北欧收费
<gebjgd> gshmu, 看你的机器了
<gebjgd> gshmu, 去看wiki
<gshmu> gebjgd: 3.4Ghz * 8
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 全是骗子啊
<gshmu> gebjgd: 就是按照wiki的命令干的
<cleamoon> 土豪呀
<yunfan> cleamoon: 他们说瑞典部分瘦 丹麦 挪威不收
<sennn> 大家好啊
<cleamoon> 也许吧
<gshmu> gebjgd: 有段时间cpu 100% 已经掉下来一会儿了，大概还需要多久？
<gshmu> 现在是 DEPMOD  4.0.0-rc1-custom 不动了。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我和当年说的是 德国法国不收学费
<gebjgd> yunfan, 从来没告诉你北欧不收学费
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你等下
<gebjgd> gshmu, 你猜
<gshmu> gebjgd: 快好了
<gshmu> 我看到deb了
<yunfan> http://www.igo.cn/2010/cgzn/cgfy/sxfy/2008/03/12/5928.shtml    gebjgd
<gshmu> gebjgd: 为什么看到deb 又不动了
<yunfan> 算乐 免费也没用  老子没生活费  下班
<cleamoon> 08年的文章
<gebjgd> yunfan, 荷兰我一个同学就在那里  向来是收学费的
<gshmu> gebjgd: 出deb了，然后还有一个deb进程 都这么久了 居然还没有好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gshmu> gebjgd: 说句话好么
<sennn> 我决定把我的工作环境全部搬迁到 osx，直到2025年！
<sennn> goodbye ubuntu
<gshmu> sennn: 走吧 走吧 从开源走向闭源
<gshmu> 编译结束了
<gshmu> 接近一小时  下来怎么办？
<gshmu> 出来5个deb 怎么选
<gebjgd> gshmu, 看wiki
<gebjgd> gshmu, wiki上不是写的很清楚么
<gebjgd> gshmu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<gshmu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<gshmu> 有5个deb
<gshmu> 昨天装的新内核 要不要删掉
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gshmu> gebjgd: 新内核装了，图形界面点登录就没有反应了，然后命令行关机 还是重启了
<gshmu> 是我参数没设置好么？
<gebjgd> gshmu, dunno
<gshmu> 我复制了3.16的config 没改动什么
<gshmu> gebjgd: dunno是什么意思？
<gshmu> 我快要哭了
<jusss> 敢直接复制发行版的内核去做config, 厉害
<gshmu> jusss: 怎么了？
<gshmu> wiki说敢 我就敢啊
<gshmu> 我的是3.13 不过我复制了3.16
<jusss> yunfan: 有没有什么app能让手机变成信号干扰器的？
<jusss> yunfan: 比如，你知道你附近的人的手机号，然后在你的手机上用这个app去干扰那个人的手机号
<gshmu> 哪些参数需要改啊
<jusss> gshmu: 你从ubuntu下内核源码再编译。。。
<jusss> gshmu: 你的内核源码版本是
<gshmu> jusss: 指导个方向啊 照着wiki做没意义的
<gshmu> 我现在的内核是3.13-46
<jusss> gshmu: 从这下https://www.kernel.org/
<gshmu> 昨天更新了源里的3.16-31
<jusss> 主线都到4.0rc1了
<gshmu> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<gshmu> jusss: 我就用的主线，是4.0
<jusss> 然后就编译呗，挨个选完之后
<gshmu> jusss: 主要问题是无法关机
<jusss> 都给你说了挨个选呀，别乱用别人的配置文件呀，
<gshmu> jusss: 我照着编译完了，也安装了 可是。。。  还是图形界面 点登录就卡了，关机还是重启
<jusss> 都要自己编译内核了，还用别人的配置文件，那有啥意义，直接用别人编译好的内核不就行了
<gshmu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild  Copy the kernel config file from your existing system to the kernel tree:
<gshmu> jusss: 一个一个选，为什么不是改些需要改的呢
<gshmu> ju
<gshmu> jusss: 我想知道主要需要改哪些？
<jusss> 没用过ubuntu编译内核，我不知道怎么帮你
<jusss> gshmu: 你是学生？
<gshmu> jusss: 毕业了都
<gshmu> 根据问题 请指导下 主要改哪些
<gshmu> 还有 有没有哪些个命令仅编译本机的，我想尽可能快些
<jusss> gshmu: ...在网上搜搜怎么编译内核吧，个人编译内核一般都容易出问题，那些选项不是都用makeoldconfig什么生成的好，你得找到那个内核选项都是啥意思，然后根据自己的需要去改，比如大部分自己编译的都没编译fat模块还有外接键盘的模块，这个得自己去摸索
<gshmu> jusss: 我只是想解决个关机会重启的问题，然后才换新核 编译 其实我只是想解决这问题
<jusss> 你怎么关的机？强制按电源键关机还会重启？
<gshmu> poweroff shutdown -P now 都会重启
<gshmu> 电源灯会灭下，然后等3s 又重启了
<jusss> 这个没遇到过。。。你试过systemctl poweroff了吗
<gshmu> 各种都试了 就是一个劲重启
<jusss> 那只有最够一个办法了，格了装windows
<gshmu> jusss: 表示一年多没碰Windows了
<jusss> gshmu: 表示一年多没碰Linux了
<gshmu> 那你在这儿干什么呢？
<jusss> 聊天
<gshmu> 谁能指导下 改哪些个参数？？？
<jiero> done
<gshmu> 我新编译的内核，只是将处理器改为志强 然后 登录后就卡死了，怎么找到原因？  如今编译的内核有debug 这个要怎么用？
<gshmu> 关机后依旧断电后隔3秒就重启了
<jiero>  gshmu 问华硕。
<onlylove> 我记得以前有windows机器也有这毛病，忘了咋回事了
<gebjgd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown/135568#135568
<alvin_rxg> Title: 12.04 - Stuck on reboot and shutdown - Ask Ubuntu (@ askubuntu.com)
<iMadper> 关机卡住?
<iMadper> acpi问题.
<iMadper> S4也会不能关机嘛?
<gebjgd> iMadper,  gshmu的是关机变成reboot
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦, 时钟问题吧?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不知道
<iMadper> 不是时钟问题就是acpi问题. 需要usb debug cable来收集log才行.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我就遇到过 关机重启卡住的问题
<gebjgd> iMadper, 恩那
<iMadper> gebjgd: 卡住太常见了...
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我就一台机器有过这个问题
<gebjgd> iMadper, msi的笔记本
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我的asus也不能关机... T_T
<gebjgd> iMadper, 剩下9台都没有
<iMadper> gebjgd: 最近两年很少这种问题了... OEM的时候都会修好bios里面的问题.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 赞
<onlylove> gebjgd: 10台笔记本壕
<jiero> onlylove:  壕。我连可以玩你玩的任何游戏的电脑都没。
<onlylove> jiero: 我在玩大富翁三，我觉得你应该有这样的电脑，还在玩模拟器
<jiero> onlylove:  说的也是。真是失败。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我所拥有过的本子  3个已经退役了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 2个送人了
<kandu> onlylove: lambda 不用理解吧。就是一个 fun 的立即数。若你的意思是 closure 的话，写过 java 的人自然都理解的。
<kandu> yunfan: 拜年中
<onlylove> kandu: 我没写过java，虽然我整天写java
<onlylove> kandu: 我都是拿着当shell写的
<kandu> onlylove: closure 和 java 的对象系统可等价  http://paste.debian.net/159197/
<alvin_rxg> Title: debian Pastezone (@ debian.net)
 * jiero 拜拜 kandu
<kandu> jiero: 早..
 * jiero 拜拜 kandu 能人
 * jiero 给 kandu 压岁钱
 * jiero 感觉这是侮辱，忏悔中。
<jiero> kandu: 晚上好
<kandu> jiero: ...
<kandu> onlylove: java 的 object 是 first-class value, 里面带一个 fun 加一些 binding, 整个就相当于一个 closure 了。然后 paste 里是匿名类，new 了直接 call, 相当于匿名 closure 直接 invoke 了
<jiero> kandu:  我在看你讲天书
<jusss> kandu: call和invoke的区别是啥？ 大师
<onlylove> kandu: java和c#都引入lambda，把我吓坏了，赶紧拿来看看，
<onlylove> kandu: 结果到你和 jusss 这边 lambda就一偷懒的产品
<onlylove> kandu: 我白天一直在想匿名委托是啥……
<jusss> lambda本来就是懒人的作品，嫌起名字太麻烦，就直接用lambda来当所有函数的名字咯
<onlylove> kandu: 这些人真TM能造名称，函数就函数，非要叫方法，不就是从function改名叫method了么
<jusss> 那天要是再有个懒人嫌起变量名麻烦再发明个匿名变量就好了
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 睡觉去
<jusss> onlylove: 其实不是白改的。。。方法得是类里面的，而且方法比函数多一个参数，变量是面向过程里的内存地址别名什么的，从符号表能查到，
<jusss> 而oop里面的不叫变量了，叫name 或 identifier这个是个对象
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用intel攒机还是那么贵
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真是富人的享受啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 台机呀？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-03
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Vulkan 確認將取代 OpenGL 為下一代 2D/3D 應用程式圖形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468600 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... aphics-API Confirmed: Vulkan Is The Next-Gen Graphics API I've now been able to confirm with two independent entities that Vulkan is indeed the next-gen graphics API designed as the su
<gshmu> e3-1231 v3 + B85-plus 去掉独显能点亮么？
<tryit> http://imagebin.org/330550
<yunfan> tryit: 为何有3本
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/60121/cyanogen-and-qualcomm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 不玩 Root，Cyanogen 宣布与高通达成合作 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/60130/unreal-engine-free
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Unreal Engine 虚幻引擎宣布对开发者免费 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> unreal免费了……
<tryit> yunfan, ?
<yunfan> tryit: 你那图里有三本hadoop的书 而且名字一样啊
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • ubuntu14.10 64位安装H3C的iNode客户端，无法运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468601 安装后运行会提示：error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86vm.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory。 统计信息: 发表于 由 i_Robot — 2015-03-03 9:45
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只想自己实现个raytracing
<tryit> yunfan, 副标题不一样
<yunfan> 好吧
<eexpss> 就没一个adb下的手机线录语音的方法。。
<yunfan> 你自己做一个
<yanghy> 人好多
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX 乃屋儿有没有熟悉hp打印机驱动的高人？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不知道...
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/onlyswan/hello-world
<yunfan> 额 四万开始混it界了？
<iMadper> O0XX: .. ... ....
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 你什么时候凑齐四万升天？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你看 yunfan 都知道
<iMadper> O0XX: 他这种大龄单身男青年
<yunfan> O0XX: 我一向对好玩的东西都过目不忘
<O0XX> yunfan: 四万你玩过？
<iMadper> yunfan: 四万你玩过？
<yunfan> iMadper: 你直接说撸er就行了
<yunfan> iMadper: 我都想的
<iMadper> yunfan: 不一样的.
<iMadper> yunfan: 16岁也可以是撸er
<iMadper> yunfan: 不单身的也可以是撸er
<yunfan> iMadper: 我没有炮友 16岁的却有
<yunfan> iMadper: 那就用loser吧 这个最概括
<iMadper> yunfan: 你快去你们当地的卫校, 勾搭一个很轻松的
<yunfan> iMadper: 我当地确实有卫校 不过不会勾搭 我要会的话 怎么还当loser
<iMadper> yunfan: 你尝试过嘛?
<O0XX> yunfan: 卫校还用费心勾搭..拿出你工资的一丢丢
<iMadper> yunfan: 你都没试过, 你连失败的机会都没有
<O0XX> yunfan: 随便睡
<iMadper> yunfan: 真的是随便睡
<iMadper> yunfan: 你看 O0XX 多有经验.
<yunfan> O0XX: 好吧  但是考虑到我大黄山市人太少 怕遇到熟人后面麻烦
<yunfan> 或者呗人纠缠 要是再帝都我倒无所谓
<yunfan> 在家里要小心点
<iMadper> yunfan: 给点儿钱能解决的问题, 都不是问题.
<yunfan> O0XX: 我再想 搭讪都有培训  搭炮为何没有 你们这些人可以去当讲师嘛
<yunfan> iMadper: 我一向是个谨慎的人 要不然我也能成讲师了 我哥就是个职业高手  额
<tsitsiklis> 早晨好
<tryit> iMadper, http://imagebin.org/330550 :-)
<huntxu> O0XX: 讲师你好
<O0XX> huntxu: 糊糊
<yunfan> O0XX: 我是说真的 你可以考虑下业余带带学生去路演
<yunfan> 我本来想叫我哥去的  无奈我嫂子人太好 不忍心害她
<huntxu> 产业化然后拉点风投？
<tsitsiklis> 請問這兒可以用繁體聊天嗎
<tsitsiklis> 因為無法打簡體....
<huntxu> tsitsiklis: 不可以，真是對不起你了
<huntxu> tsitsiklis: 很遺憾
<tsitsiklis> 歐...抱歉
<yunfan> 风投就别指望了
<yunfan> 不过可以做几年赚点钱倒是
<yunfan> 我想别人肯定愿意花个几千来听课的
<huntxu> tsitsiklis: 不用擔心，換個輸入法就好了
<yunfan> 你一月带个班 5个学生就几万了
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 随便 这里好多大陆人冒充繁体
<huntxu> yunfan: 出得起這個價錢的一般都沒必要聽課了吧。。。
<tsitsiklis> 毆毆.....
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 卫校还用勾搭？
<tsitsiklis> 不好意思 我是台灣來的
<yunfan> huntxu: 哼哼 未必
<huntxu> tsitsiklis: 有啥不好意思的 =.=
<BuKaiXin> tsitsiklis: 你看 huntxu 就用繁体
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 我哪有，明明是简体
<tsitsiklis> 歐對耶
<tsitsiklis> 哈哈
<yunfan> huntxu: 出个5k听课学勾搭 我觉得许多人都出得起  而且你也不可能去别的地方培训 再帝都完全没问题
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 那怎么办？ 直接去卫校看到就问小妹妹打炮不？
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 可惜我没宝马 要不然倒是简单
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 卫校附近直接一搜，加上就问打炮不
<huntxu> tsitsiklis: 其实我本来只打“不可以”的，发现这三个字简繁是一样的，硬加后面那句 :D
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 卫校女生要个P宝马
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 充俩Q币就得
<tsitsiklis> huntxu 哈哈... :-)
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: lol 你到真是老马识途啊
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 你是做什么的
<tsitsiklis> 我在台灣的科技大學當老師...
<huntxu> tsitsiklis: 而且我还提示了又一句，你要是退出频道的话我的罪恶就大了 =.=
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 我上高中的时候，下载个外挂玩劲舞团，游戏里面给丫买个胸罩，妥妥的拿下
<yunfan> 额 当老师的
 * huntxu 以后不要乱开玩笑
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我在想你的身高是不是都是妹子给磨掉的
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: .... 有可能
<tsitsiklis> huntxu 哈哈哈....還好 我還真是嚇了一跳 想說冒犯
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 这交易划得来 我都心动了
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 居然还玩过劲舞团 =.=
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 教CS? 可会forth?
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 那里面以前很多年轻妹子，陪着打一晚上游戏，千里送B的多了去
<tsitsiklis> 我的領域是晶片類的...無線通訊
<yunfan> huntxu: 约炮达人没玩过茎舞团那不是跟如今的高手当年没玩过apple basic一样么
<yunfan> 我感觉台湾好多玩forth的
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 比现在的那些 app 成功率高得多得多得多得多, cc yunfan
<tsitsiklis> yunfan forth?
<yunfan> 硬件喝无线都是我完全不懂的  没办法
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 当年有所耳闻，隔壁寝室有玩的
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 你搞硬件 怎么会不知道forth呢 真是奇怪
<tsitsiklis> yunfan 當真不知...真是抱歉 :P
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 那你怎么提前验货？ 还是每次都撞运气
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 靠，视频聊天
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 而且，那时候的妹子，知道个毛是 PS
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 都是网吧摄像头拍的照片，虚是虚点儿，但是不假
 * O0XX 哎，这个频道真是见多识广...
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 嗯 我应该多跟你聊聊微信学习
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 拜
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 不过我这个人喜欢机械的方法 最好总结点什么操作手法
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 现如今的照片是真没法信了，.....
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 脱，上，穿
<yesuu> irc 有专门贴图的网站，有专门贴代码的网站，好像没有贴声音的。。
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我们私聊
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 技巧传给你，我以后混啥
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 又没关系  妹子就跟信息一样  你来一次 我来一次 总的就多了嘛
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 有人配置过这种环境吗：u盘上的grub2+ramdisk的根文件系统+ubuntu14.04server http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468604 手上一台x86的pc。希望构造一个类嵌入式系统。 不知道有没有做过类似尝试的大侠呢？ 基本需求： 通过usb上的mbr引导启动。然后展开usb上的操作系统镜像文件。
 * O0XX 话说北京有卫校么？
<tsitsiklis> 北京....有點想去
 * huntxu 上irc长知识
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 卫校这种地方，越小的地方越好
<tsitsiklis> 大陸只去過蘇州
<yunfan> onlylove___: 有得
<BuKaiXin> tsitsiklis: 想去湾湾，求收留
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 那我这里得卫校很合适
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 黄山市？ 那级别有点高
<tsitsiklis> BuKaiXin: 灣灣是台灣的意思嗎
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 一定要是初中毕业连最差的高中也考不上的女孩儿去的那种卫校
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 我这里卫校就是为这种人准备得
<tsitsiklis> BuKaiXin: 我在台北 有空來玩 :-)
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 弯弯现在去没意义了  不如去白澳
<yanghy> 我也想去湾湾
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 最差的高中都考不上的妹子，要来何用
<O0XX> yunfan: 去百度贴吧，搜你们当地的卫校吧
<O0XX> yunfan: 剩下的你懂得
<yanghy> 又是台北的哦
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 啪啪怕啪
<tsitsiklis> yanghy:歡迎 :P
<yunfan> O0XX: 到时候操作时候还找下你
<yanghy> 之前也有一个
<yunfan> 不过最近我家里住了个小孩 有点不方便
<tsitsiklis> 恩...我在台北工作 從小就在台北市 :P
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 关了灯，你能看出来丫的成绩？
<O0XX> yunfan: 太远够不着
<yunfan> onlylove: 要来啪啪
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 最好。。。 别往家里带吧
<O0XX> yunfan: 不往家里带啊
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 我几个月前才去过台北
<O0XX> yunfan: 带家里是大忌
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 黄山市太小  很容易被人找到  额
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 你在台北哪里？
<O0XX> yunfan: 你不缺那一晚宾馆钱
<tsitsiklis> yanghy:來出差嗎? 我住大安區 工作在板橋
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 除非如果她愿意有下文你也接受，那就带家里
<yunfan> O0XX: 我是说容易被别人找到
<O0XX> yunfan: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%E9%BB%84%E5%B1%B1%E5%8D%AB%E6%A0%A1
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 黄山卫校吧_百度贴吧
<O0XX> yunfan: 去发个qq什么的
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 哇，大安区很繁华的
<O0XX> yunfan: 自然就会有人找你
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: O0XX 等我去杭州看看
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 一生平安
<yunfan> O0XX: 你帮我搞个q号
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 也有窮人...像我就是 :P
<yanghy> 工作有点远哦，不过捷运很方便
<O0XX> yunfan: 自己去申请...qq都不会申，还约毛
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 你们地处亚热带 相对要好点
<onlylove_> tsitsiklis: 湾湾怎么能有穷人，这不科学，你们给我们宣传的不是这样！
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 1024
<onlylove_> tsitsiklis: 骗子！
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 老师怎么会是穷人
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 他的意思是
<yunfan> O0XX: 你忘了我得习惯 我不喜欢泄露隐私
<BuKaiXin> ..
<yunfan> 我得去地摊买个sim卡喝手机
<tsitsiklis> onlylove 台灣窮人很多....現在已經跟大陸重點城市無法比啦:P
<O0XX> yunfan: 你都不是qq会员，卫校的女生才不会约你
<O0XX> yunfan: 也不会劲舞团和lol
<tsitsiklis> yanghy:老師賺不多.........
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 我现在对台北很熟悉了
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 在那租了个机车，逛了个便
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 來台北喜歡哪邊..或是喜歡台北什麼 小吃或是? :P
<tsitsiklis> 我想想哦
<onlylove_> yunfan: 先充个qq vip4啥的
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 大部分夜市都去了，还有北投温泉
<onlylove_> http://porteus-kiosk.org/
<^k^> ⇪ w: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<tsitsiklis> 歐夜市
<BuKaiXin> tsitsiklis: 求台妹照片
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 夜市我超愛
<yunfan> O0XX: 茎舞团得人现在都有孩子了
<tsitsiklis> 北投溫泉有便宜也有貴的
<yanghy> 大安那有师大夜市
<tsitsiklis> 台妹照片嗎
<yanghy> 我也去过了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这个考虑很对 不过我先要搞个手机卡 然后微信什么得都用这个
<tsitsiklis> 歐 師大夜市....
<tsitsiklis> BuKaiXin: 我只有我妹的.... 哈哈
<yanghy> 相对来说有点小
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 我家附近有條永康街 也算小夜市
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 不過您如果來永康街...不要去那兒的鼎泰豐
<tsitsiklis> 那邊對大陸人服務特差!!
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 啊，永康街我也去过，你家是在富人去啊
<tsitsiklis> yanghy:永康街鼎泰豐只服務...妳們怎說 狗日本
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 。。。。我去的就是那的鼎泰豐，还行，估计他们不知道我们是大陆的
<tsitsiklis> 就是日本觀光客特別客氣 那邊服務小姐都說日文 很現實
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 台湾好多人会说日文的
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 我有次去買芋泥小籠包 被當成大陸觀光客 被像狗一樣被趕 嗚嗚嗚
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 好可怜
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 台北收银员一般月入多少呢？
<tsitsiklis> 收銀員嗎
<tsitsiklis> 基礎的? 我不是很確定因為我不是唸商的
<tsitsiklis> 估計2-3萬台幣吧
<tsitsiklis> 對剛從學校畢業的學生 差不多起薪2-3萬台幣
<tsitsiklis> 阿
<tsitsiklis> 對不起
<tsitsiklis> 我是說銀行的收銀員
<tsitsiklis> 如果是超商服務生 那是算時薪的
<yunfan> 2-3w台币 折撑人民币大概也有5-7k了
<yunfan> 那平时吃饭多少钱一顿呢 ？
<tsitsiklis> 如果是服務超商 店長大概就是3萬台幣
<yanghy> yunfan 除以5
<tsitsiklis> yunfan: 台北吃飯比較貴 可是要看地區
<tsitsiklis> 有些臨學校近的
<tsitsiklis> 或是附近有市場 傳統市場那種
 * iMadper sigh...
<yanghy> 夜市便宜
<yunfan> 那住店呢 ？
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 羡慕你们解放区啊
<tsitsiklis> 可以去學校食堂 或是傳統市場 一餐約我看看哦...快餐大概50-60台幣
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个其实是他们自己争取得  直到89年 大家都差不多
<tsitsiklis> 對大男生來說
<yunfan> 但是 89以后  就不一样了
<yanghy> yunfan 宾馆挺贵的
<yunfan> yanghy: 估计你住的是好的吧 快捷酒店呢
<yanghy> 我没住好的，台北是挺贵，其他地方好点
<yunfan> 台湾土地私有吧
 * O0XX 饿..
<yanghy> 台北算是旅游城市了
<yunfan> 我觉得可以买个集装箱房 lol
<yunfan> yanghy: 那就不用说了 旅游城市都贵 我这里深有体会
<tsitsiklis> 快捷是說類似
<tsitsiklis> holiday express那種是嗎
<tsitsiklis> 台灣土地私有
<tsitsiklis> 不過很多塊也是屬於政府
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 在台中住的holiday express，也不便宜。。。
<tsitsiklis> 阿對
<tsitsiklis> 因為假日是國際連鎖酒店
<tsitsiklis> yanghy:您下次來可以帶您選擇實惠的住店 乾淨單純
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 我去的时候正好是你们国庆日，去台中看了烟火
<tsitsiklis> 毆毆
<tsitsiklis> 哈哈
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 很多人吧? 應該感覺不是很好? :P
<O0XX> tsitsiklis: 国军什么时候反攻大陆呢？
<tsitsiklis> 國軍爛的要死 = =
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 人太多，挤成狗了
<tsitsiklis> 被反攻我看差不多.............
<BuKaiXin> tsitsiklis: 你问问到底来不来了
<BuKaiXin> tsitsiklis: 我们村的党员我认识
<BuKaiXin> tsitsiklis: 我们公社的干部我也认识
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 不来我只能逃到台湾了
<iMadper> O0XX: eat?
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.v2ex.com/t/173919#reply82   这帖子招聘真流弊
<O0XX> tsitsiklis: 大陆广大带路党党员翘首期盼国军光复啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 骑着机车，吹着海风，很惬意
<tsitsiklis> O0XX: 別說笑了....
<yanghy> O0XX 别指望了，国军没这实力了
<tsitsiklis> 哈哈 汗顏壓
<tsitsiklis> 是阿
<yanghy> O0XX 除非靠美帝，不过这更加不可能
<eexpss> tw可以派101个妹子过来登陆。
<O0XX> eexpss: 姨姨
<eexpss> O0XX: hoho
<eexpss> O0XX: 你上一下，就不上了？ telegram
<O0XX> eexpss: 上啊...
<O0XX> eexpss: 挂着
<eexpss> 哦。
<yanghy> O0XX 你们也用telegram？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/457643   这货原来这么贵?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Asus 华硕 RT-AC68U 1900M 双频无线路由器 1165元_新蛋中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<eexpss> iMadper: 整天买设备。谁给你的钱呢？妹子？ lol
<tsitsiklis> 美國是見不得人家團結.... 巴不得區域衝突它最高興 :P
<eexpss> 最近女朋友几个。 iMadper
<eexpss> happyaron:
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 开学了吧
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 剛開學第二週了...
<tsitsiklis> 上星期三開學
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 你们是否也过春节的
<tsitsiklis> 春節沒氣氛.....現在台北年輕人都過 元旦/西洋情人節....
<tsitsiklis> 春節只有上了年紀的..像我會過
<tsitsiklis> 而且台北現在不能鞭炮了 少了很多過年氣氛
<tsitsiklis> 以前我小時候可以鞭炮...歐那時過年很有年味
<yanghy> 101有灯光秀？
<tsitsiklis> yanghy: 您說元旦是嗎 101元旦每年都有煙火
<yanghy> 对对
<tsitsiklis> 燈光其實就是每天的跑馬燈...簡簡單單的廣告這樣
<eexpss> 州官放火么。
<yanghy> launch, brb
<tsitsiklis> 州官會去101在元旦的時候... 不過就講幾句
<eexpss> 本地每周日都有焰火。
<yanghy> lunch
<tsitsiklis> eexpss: 真好 :-)
<eexpss> http://note.youdao.com/yws/public/resource/acd868d4a3090d9f7db8bc6723ba5676/547EA5BFEB1847F19B30FC0983275BA3
<^k^> ⇪ w: image/jpeg
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0302/105809_lwys_577276.jpg
<gfxmode> iMadper: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/331113 这个便宜一大半，质量好像不好
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ TP-LINK TL-WDR7500 1750M 11AC双频千兆无线路由器 359元包邮（439-80）_易迅网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<auguschen> 终于回来了
<jusss> onlylove__: ping
<onlylove__> jusss: pong
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 没装grub，修改了/etc/passwd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468605 说明如下：一台笔记本电脑、只安装了ubuntu14.04、没有安装grub、修改了/etc/passwd。现在登录不了，权限也开不了了。郁闷啊。。。。。 passwd里面原来内容如下： caizhuang：x:1000:1000:caizhuang,,,:/home/caizhuang
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 土豪马家里有PS游戏机没
<O0XX> iMadper: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/457579
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Big Hero 6 超能陆战队 Baymax 萌系机器人 大白 $44.95_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
 * iMadper 求年薪30
 * adam_magic_pack 铜球
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: alex是斯德哥尔摩综合症 O0XX
<adam_magic_pack> 受虐然后喜欢上 (葱花)
<O0XX> iMadper: 30亿？
<iMadper> O0XX: 三十w啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 年终奖够一个月工资嘛?   cc   adam_magic_pack
<O0XX> iMadper: 万亿？
<iMadper> ... ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要求好高...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你要求好高...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: adam_magic_pack 你们不要在办公室开黄腔啊混蛋!
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:啥？
 * HowIsItGoing 出发喽
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 预警而已
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 乖
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 啥？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 我明天wfh, 你待到周几?
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: Sun.
 * O0XX Sun == 日
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 日
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 就为来了唱歌？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: .
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 赞
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 办公室门口有啥饭店关门晚一些？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 呵呵谷
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 威斯汀
 * O0XX 你看这收入档次一下就体现出来了
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 滚粗
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 地下那个？ 哦了
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你晚上几点下班 ？
<onlylove__> yunfan: 6点半
<yunfan> onlylove__: 那过年跟我吃饭？
<onlylove__> 过年……年不是已经过了……
<yunfan> 过来
<yunfan> 写错了
<yunfan> 还是上次那地方 我请了几个朋友 上次你下班太晚了
<onlylove> 我下班一直很晚啊，那边那烤肉……我靠……
<yunfan> onlylove: 咋 你不喜欢？
<yunfan> 不喜欢就算了  不过我懒得去别的地方
<onlylove> yunfan: 太远……我不是的时间够不
<onlylove> 我到那得段时间
<yunfan> onlylove: 要多久？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我看下地图，不常去，没概念
<onlylove> yunfan: 估计要一个半小时，乐观的话
<iMadper> ... ... ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个就太长了  以后再说了 或者周六我去你看看
<yunfan> 我上次来 周六无聊 又去火车站拿边上的网吧玩了半天才回去
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正我每次到崇文门那基本就快8点了
<yunfan> onlylove: 换个公司或者换个住处吧  要不去跟 BuKaiXin 住 也好学习学习
<onlylove_> yunfan: 和 BuKaiXin学约炮么……
 * O0XX 求向 BuKaiXin 请教
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 你现在住哪，还是生命科学园那么
<yunfan> onlylove_: 学做菜  lol
<onlylove_> yunfan: 晕晕的，学那个作甚
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 粗来，别藏着啊
<jiero> onlylove_:  看什么
 * jiero 看 onlylove_
<jiero> onlylove_:  我发现自己一无所有
<jiero> 哈哈
<onlylove_> jiero: 你不是一无所有，你有一个到处乱讲的嘴巴
<jiero> onlylove_:  丫丫
<jiero> onlylove_:  恼了你了。
<onlylove_> jiero: 你丫毛线，我说的是事实
<jiero> onlylove_:  那个 明明是 眼睛表情
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<jiero> wangli: 。。。好早
<wangli> jiero, 新年快乐
<jiero> perr: 早安，出去踢球吗
<jiero> wangli: lool
<perr> jiero: 不会
<jiero> perr: 参加了一个草地音乐会的QQ群，好冷清
<perr> jiero: 要带什么乐器么
<jiero> perr: 随意，没乐器会作曲会混音应该也可以吧。
<BuKaiXin> 啊？
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 昂
<jiero> perr: 我就买了一口琴。最便宜呀。今天有特价的才9元
<BuKaiXin> jiero: 琴的量词是口？
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 不。是口琴
<perr> jiero: 你会吹?
<BuKaiXin> ....
<BuKaiXin> jiero: 你会吹？
<jiero> perr: å­¦ cc BuKaiXin
<jiero> perr: 口琴是最好学的乐器之一。
<BuKaiXin> jiero: 我不会吹啊
<perr> jiero: 有才
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 学。。。
 * jiero 碾压 BuKaiXin
<BuKaiXin> jiero: 这段对白好熟悉
<jiero> perr: 。。。
<BuKaiXin> jiero: 一般都是跟妹子对话“我不会吹啊”“学！”
<jiero> perr: 你看 cherrot 都学吉他
<jiero> BuKaiXin: ？
<palomino|working> ... BuKaiXin
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 确实呀。
<onlylove__> BuKaiXin: 刚藏了哪里了，yunfan说让我找你蹭住，顺带学习
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 妹子不会吹口琴，不也要学？
<BuKaiXin> onlylove__: 蹭住真心不方便，你明白对吧
<jiero> palomino|working: 昨天说道你了破马 4K的壕
<palomino|working> ?_?
<BuKaiXin> onlylove__: 刚才在午休嘛
<onlylove__> BuKaiXin: 那学习呢
<BuKaiXin> onlylove__: 学习我干嘛。。。。
<onlylove__> palomino|working: jiero在撒谎
<BuKaiXin> onlylove__: 我一矮穷挫
<jiero> onlylove？
<onlylove__> BuKaiXin: 不知道学啥，
<BuKaiXin> onlylove__: 你尾巴好长
<onlylove__> BuKaiXin: 没办法，一直掉掉的
<jiero> onlylove 难道是前天？
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 自己搜昨天log就是
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 过滤破马俩字
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 都不知道log在哪儿
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> title上有..
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 你的智商目测赶上了马的平均水平
<palomino|working> log都是乱码
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 编码
<onlylove__> palomino|working: firefox默认gb2312的
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 改成utf8
<palomino|working> 这样
<iMadper> 你们啊, 太年轻. yp首先要的是你有钱. 没 BuKaiXin 那个工资, 就别学人家yp
<palomino|working> <onlylove__> palomino|working: 土豪马家里有PS游戏机没
<palomino|working> 没有,娱乐全靠pc
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 诶，我被要求带个PS3回去
<jiero> onlylove__: 不是 PS4？
<palomino|working> 为啥是ps3而不是ps4呢...
<huntxu> 收入水平一下体现。。。
<jiero> 我都没见过 ps3 的样子。。。
<onlylove__> BuKaiXin: 多钱工资，自己交代 我只是证实下 iMadper的说法
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 因为ps4目前不能玩D
<palomino|working> 公司里有一台ps3
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 工资蛋蛋拿出来。
<onlylove__> palomino|working: ps3有破解
<palomino|working> 哦..
<palomino|working> 原来如此
<huntxu> 破马有个公司，公司里有台ps3,是不是这样？
<palomino|working> 是啊
<jiero> huntxu: 是的。
<palomino|working> 但ps3不是我的..
<jiero> palomino|working: 壕。雇佣我们吧
<palomino|working> 不知道哪个同事哪来的
<huntxu> palomino|working: 但公司是你的
<jiero> palomino|working: 对吧。
<palomino|working> 只有一点点是我的...
<huntxu> <huntxu> 破马有个公司，公司里有台ps3,是不是这样？
<huntxu> <palomino|working> 是啊
<huntxu> 请截图，泻泻
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 啥啥啥
<onlylove> 擦，聊的正high呢，掉了……
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 哈哈哈
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: yp要花钱？
<palomino|working> 快倒闭了,明年可能就卖包子去了
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不用花钱, 但是要有钱.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 你说的叫嫖
<onlylove> 包子马？
<BuKaiXin> 那事儿违法啊
<huntxu> palomino|working: 你要入股庆丰？！
<jiero> palomino|working: 噢。赚个更多钱，边卖边玩游戏。
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不不不. 我说的不是嫖, 不花钱, 但是要有钱.
<palomino|working> 得自己打响一个品牌啊 huntxu
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 为啥要有钱？‘
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 自己说吧，收入多少
<huntxu> palomino|working: 连庆丰都配不上你？！
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 没钱哪儿来的手机? 没手机怎么摇一摇?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 一部手机一个网络不就好了，大不了房费
<jiero> BuKaiXin:  噢。至少我连吃饭电影都没钱。
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 房费能AA么
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 大不了野战
<iMadper> huntxu: BuKaiXin 都是让女方出房费吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 估计我靠脸也可以
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯。
<iMadper> huntxu: 没戏.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 妹子就订过一回， 话说还是东北妹子豪爽
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 你当然可以
<BuKaiXin> 晕，我真心没妹子啊
<BuKaiXin> 哪里来的误传最近
<jiero> BuKaiXin: ~你只yp，没妹子
<BuKaiXin> 真的没有啊
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 就是这样的
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 你去和nanren yp了吗？
<iMadper> 台湾歌手, 周杰棍啊
<BuKaiXin> 你们别黑我了
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的……
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 不是我黑的，冤有头债有主，自己找黑你的那个去
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 好的。不说事实了。
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 另外，说真的，你那还有靠谱的屋不，不要太挤的，我不想抢洗手间玩
<nyfair> 蛤，颠倒黑白那傻货拿不出干货和我对峙，就只会删我评论
<onlylove_> nyfair: 删了？
<nyfair> 那种破网站还号称客观公正
<nyfair> onlylove_: 嗯
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛最近的战场是哪里
<nyfair> huntxu: 洛奇英雄传，快来陪我玩
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 这边或者回龙观新村那里都还好
<huntxu> nyfair: 能玩什么
<yunfan> jiero: 你在哪里？
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 有没有屋子我真不知道啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 他只是学你们而已
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 回龙观，听名字就不想去啊
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 那总不能去金枪不倒观住么
<onlylove_> 我还是去朝阳找个差不多的新活实在，通州也好
<nyfair> yunfan: 别闹，我什么时候删除过对我不利的言论
<iMadper> onlylove_: 赞朝阳 + 通州组合.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我现在就是朝阳 + 通州组合. 不过唯一问题是, 中关村都是跟我一样的屌丝, 朝阳太多高大上的金融新秀了.
<jiero> yunfan: 山东潍坊医学院 https://www.openstreetmap.org/node/244081930#map=18/36.70529/119.13039
<yunfan> nyfair: 你只是还没有管理员权限而已
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么到家了
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。。。
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 回龙观新村你也推荐。。
<jiero> yunfan: 你以为我在北京?
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 怎么啦
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 他住的地方？
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 西二旗上班的话，那里还凑合吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 你不是住泷泽嘛?
<BuKaiXin> 赞
 * jiero 赞自己什么都忘记了
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/84604/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ CPU也可以有后门？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> ChanServ: 你推荐哪……
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯哪
<yunfan> jiero: 是啊 本来打算也叫你来吃饭
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 赞不花钱yp壕
<BuKaiXin> .. 啥么
<jiero> yunfan: 谢谢。年前我就回家了 - 在北京0收入~
<onlylove> cherrot: 你推荐哪，看我不小心都找错人了
<yunfan> jiero: 你在家难道就有收入 ？
<cherrot> onlylove 你要借住还是租房？ 看你在哪上班咯
<jiero> yunfan: 没有那么多支出。有一点收入。
<onlylove> cherrot: 租咯，借住什么的多麻烦
<jiero> yunfan: 现在上班半天。其实没啥事情。
<onlylove> cherrot: 目前西二旗不过……真心不想再呆了
<jiero> yunfan: 每天处理的话也就1个小时。
<iMadper> O0XX: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/trusty/casper   你能branch下来?
<huntxu> 嚓，bzr还活着
<O0XX> iMadper: 不能
<iMadper> O0XX: 什么鬼啊这...
<cherrot> onlylove  13号线沿线呗  骑车地铁都可以  龙泽回龙观生活配套也算齐全 当然只是说地铁附近
<huntxu> onlylove: 你上班地点在哪
<cherrot> huntxu, 鲜肉胡子蜀黍
<onlylove_> huntxu: 软件园啊
<huntxu> onlylove_: 考虑公交的话可以636沿线什么的啊
<iMadper> happyaron: DD, 遇到bzr branch不下来的code怎么玩?
<onlylove_> huntxu: 早上堵车什么的不要太严重
<iMadper> happyaron: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/trusty/casper   根本branch不动啊
<huntxu> onlylove_: 看你几点，我之前一般9点半出门。。。
<onlylove_> huntxu: 我9点半再不打卡就迟到了
<huntxu> onlylove_: 你要求10点前到公司的话就当我没说。。。
<onlylove_> huntxu: 就知道……
<huntxu> onlylove_: 那去西北旺吧，虽然偏远一点
<huntxu> onlylove_: 13号线沿线太恐怖了
<onlylove_> 恐怖也得挤，至少那东西不会堵
<huntxu> onlylove_: 要不然考虑清河，或者收入够高选五道口 lol
<huntxu> onlylove_: 至少是反方向，可以让你上下班的时候不去怀疑人生
<onlylove_> huntxu: 我不是小DD啊
<jiero> 北京那么多人，是做啥的
<iMadper> happyaron: O0XX: 昂, 已经搞定了.. bzr -Olaunchpad.packaging_verbosity=off 就可以了.
 * jiero 现在都没搞懂
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 哪位能帮忙写一个抓取小说网站的内容的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468607 可以抓取常见网络小说网站上连载的小说，并且可以保存成txt或者epub格式。 手工输入章节目录地址，然后自动分析，过滤掉广告之类的，保存为文本文件或者常见的电子书格式。 哪
<^k^>  ─> 位编程达人帮个忙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2015-03-03 14:19
<yunfan> jiero 上什么班  不会又是kfc吧
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 你换工作了?
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 没啊
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 你觉得我换了还会这么个掉法？
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 你那卖钢琴的小伙伴还要IT不，SA也成啊
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 要
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 在望京soho
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 有remote不
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 咩
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 哦这……也不近啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: remote SA也成 LOL
<onlylove_> huntxu: 求演示remote换内存或者加硬盘
<onlylove_> huntxu: 别说给机房开ticket
<huntxu> onlylove_: 小李啊，去机房帮我换个硬盘
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ss卡的要死... 重启下?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 懒得, 一会儿
<onlylove_> huntxu: (#‵′)凸
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你赶紧买啊, 给报销的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 老跟我抢带宽
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你这个挺不住了?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 每次都是no space to create connection
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: space?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: memort
<iMadper> memory
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 换个端口
<yunfan> Magee: 额 这种错误罕见  你们好多人在用吧
<SDFMiss> 各位还知道哪些中文irc聊天室
<SDFMiss> 技术类别的
<yunfan> SDFMiss: #linuxcn
<Magee> yunfan: 啥错误
<yunfan> Magee: at 错了人
<SDFMiss> 谢谢
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: yunfan: 12:57:19 main.go:64 err: dial tcp 72.246.189.243:443: no buffer space available
<yunfan> iMadper: 看看limits呗 我像肯定不是物理内存用完了
<iMadper> yunfan: 我知道不是啊.
<iMadper> yunfan: 不用你说我也知道.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 推荐个vps?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: do啊.
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这么聪明一定能字节解决这个问题的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 节点呢?
<yunfan> do要有日本机房九号了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 其实你买个香港的最好.
<yunfan> do那个sg节点我是没碰到好的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 买不起
<iMadper> yunfan: 解决不了. vps被写死了.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 报销啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 不可能吧  vps写你的limits干嘛
<yunfan> 他只要你总的不超过就行了 啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 我就是超了总的连接数
<yunfan>  iMadper 好吧 goodluck
<yunfan> iMadper: 可以设置更小的超时参数 回收点
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, timeout改小一些是会好一些.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 建了个sg节点试试看
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: sg在公司巨快.
<yunfan> 不知道端口服用 能不能减少他的链接数判断
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不过在我家巨慢.
<yunfan> iMadper: 买两个 互为备份 还能分流
<iMadper> yunfan: 没钱...
<yunfan> iMadper: 有阿蛋在 你害怕没钱？
<yunfan> 不够叫他印点
<iMadper> yunfan: 你看他肯出嘛...
<onlylove__> yunfan: adam还有这功能？
<yunfan> iMadper: 那要看怎么样了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 给个启动脚本
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啥的启动脚本?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ss go
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nohup ./shadowsocks-server-linux64-1.1.3 &
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我就这样啊
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 快瞎了 不过里头的钱只够半个月
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 想要预装的软件, 放在 chroot_local-packageslists 里面?
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: mac下可有qemu用？
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞!
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 母鸡
<onlylove> yunfan: 印象里面mac下面有个商业虚拟机来着？
<huntxu> yunfan: 有qemu也没kvm吧，速度能接受？
<iMadper> onlylove: Parallels Desktop cc yunfan
<iMadper> 确实是个好东西.
<iMadper> 而且才400块钱.
<iMadper> 学生还能便宜一百.
<yunfan> huntxu: 我只是要体验一个asm开发的小系统
<yunfan> 所以需要 qemu
<Destine> iMadper, 滚蛋了没？
<iMadper> Destine: 哈?
<Destine> iMadper, 我现在组里有个同事下周去你们公司。
<iMadper> Destine: 啥岗位?
<iMadper> Destine: 手机测试?
<Destine> iMadper, 对。
<iMadper> Destine: 来吧...
<Destine> iMadper, 怎么了？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 贵司的啊
<iMadper> Destine: 没啥. 想不通为啥来我司?
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 嗯，我们组的，帅锅。
<iMadper> 没钱没技术没口碑
<nyfair> iMadper: 上
<Destine> iMadper, 。。。工资可以啊。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 为啥我们这儿不是男的就是大姐!!!
<yunfan> iMadper: 没钱其他都不要谈了
<iMadper> Destine: 不行啊...
<iMadper> yunfan: 是啊, rh穷死
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 还在C纪？
<yunfan> iMadper: 瞎扯  有阿蛋在
<iMadper> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> iMadper: 好歹阿蛋待过的地方 我相信他的眼光的
<yunfan> iMadper: 你好好地干 争取跳个高的
<nyfair> yunfan: 蛋蛋很穷的好伐，不吃不喝白干8000年才能赶上盖茨老爷
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 我没他的level...
<yunfan> iMadper: 只要你干对人 level不是问题
<iMadper> ... ....
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 把贵司的小姑娘都送到我司来吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 那就让他跟着你 包租婆？
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 死远点。
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 我想到贵司那个长的其丑无比的首席设计师了
<Destine> level是啥。。。
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 论设计有多烂，g婊排第一，贵司估计能排第二。屎黄色界面万年不变
 * adam_magic_pack 需要一个知心大哥 or 知心大姐
<onlylove_> 发生了啥，当当玻璃心了？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 小事啦
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我们现在是紫色 好像?
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 是玻璃心, 被 iMadper 嘲讽的想哭
 * adam_magic_pack 555
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 怎么的，嘲讽你啥了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 其实是别的事情
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 别闹, 有了那个wow, 我不嘲讽也没用啦~ 安心拉~
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦
<onlylove_> iMadper: 赶紧给当当的玻璃心粘起来，要502不
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 嘲讽我弱啊...
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不用, 用猪皮熬一个就是了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 嘲讽你不如他已经买房了？
<happyaron> iMadper: fdsaf
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... 别闹. 我买的房, adam不用贷款就能买.
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<happyaron> iMadper: parallels 不如 vmware 好
<happyaron> iMadper: 之前全都试过了，血与泪的教训
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你也变水果用户了？
<iMadper> happyaron: vmware多少钱?
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我有水果已经一年多了好伐
<onlylove_> happyaron: 为啥那么多人说parallels好呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 破解版的。。。惭愧啊～
<happyaron> onlylove_: 和系统集成好
<yunfan> nyfair: 我发现你特别仇视g  估计是面试没面上 还被羞辱过
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这方面没的说，但同时开三个vm就有差别了
<onlylove_> happyaron: vmware……嗯，很久之前我可以给你个号的……很久之前
<iMadper> happyaron: 我看果粉基本都是parallels的脑残粉啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 那个不能用在果果上
<onlylove_> happyaron: 同时开三个……
<happyaron> iMadper: 我是vmware脑残粉好伐
<yunfan> happyaron: pd多少钱 跑win能玩游戏不
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我向你保证果果的号
<yunfan> happyaron: 我超级喜欢qemu
<happyaron> yunfan: 没用它玩过游戏
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这句没懂
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你拿你的果果当服务器么，同时三个VM
<happyaron> yunfan: 我喜欢qemu-user-static
<onlylove_> happyaron: 那个号果果可用
<happyaron> 哦这意思……
<happyaron> 我都直接用算号器了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 因为，vmware基本都是果果机
<happyaron> 这么有钱
<happyaron> 求跳槽
<yunfan> happyaron:  不能玩游戏的话  不值得付费
<happyaron> yunfan: LOL有mac版
<iMadper> yunfan: pd 398. 学生298.
<happyaron> yunfan: 然后我用windows玩游戏
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你能跳就跳吧，vmware上班最大的麻烦是，去哪找个windows机器
<onlylove_> happyaron: 因为vsphereclient只有windows端
<happyaron> onlylove_: 忍web client呗。。。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 早期的不支持web
<happyaron> 现在支持了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 反正那时候最头痛的是，哪里有个windows的VM
<happyaron> ...
<yunfan> happyaron: 我又不玩lol
<O0XX> iMadper: 爽！
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<iMadper> 卧槽, 感觉薄膜键盘果然用久了不舒服...
<iMadper> 等30w年薪之后, 换truly ergo去.
<happyaron> iMadper: 让首壕 cherrot 送你一个
<happyaron> iMadper: 或者让 adam_magic_pack 送你一个收买你别说他弱
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我就是弱
<iMadper> happyaron: 不行, 黑 adam_magic_pack 是不能停的.
<iMadper> happyaron: cherrot选键盘的思路怪异...
<cherrot> happyaron, 首壕又来折煞老身
 * iMadper hhkb一声黑.
<cherrot> iMadper, 哪怪异了  舒服
<cherrot> iMadper, 大晚上敲代码再也不怕邻居投诉我大半夜装修了
<iMadper> cherrot: 不是ergo的.
<cherrot> iMadper, 我有个红轴 你要不要 lol
<cherrot> iMadper, ergo是啥
<iMadper> cherrot: 寄过来.
<iMadper> cherrot: 人体工学.
<happyaron> cherrot: 寄过来
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 申申申 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86b5250fjw1epskbuctsjj209g0fc752.jpg
<happyaron> cherrot: 还有你的独轮车
<onlylove__> cherrot: 寄过来
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕你不要谦虚
<O0XX> iMadper: 我这个卖给你
<iMadper> O0XX: 不要.
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的不是ergo的.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 好丑...
<O0XX> iMadper: 那好，不送了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<happyaron> O0XX: 送给我
<O0XX> happyaron: 你出多少钱？
<iMadper> cherrot: https://www.trulyergonomic.com/
<cherrot> iMadper, 感觉噱头成本更高吧。。
<happyaron> O0XX: 我出邮费
<iMadper> cherrot: 你说hhkb?
<iMadper> cherrot: 薄膜键盘卖这么贵, 真不合适.
<O0XX> happyaron: 可以，邮费800，先打我卡里
<cherrot> iMadper, 我的红轴比起filco差得远  你要么？ 牌子我竟然忘了。。
<happyaron> O0XX: 到付吧
<happyaron> http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn065/20150201/2200/original_JZDA_6b7400002098118c.jpg
<iMadper> cherrot: 其实不要, 看不上菲尔卡.
<nyfair> yunfan: g婊三天两头立牌坊被拆穿整个acfun文区都在喷，有啥说不得的
<cherrot> iMadper, filco都看不上的人。。
<O0XX> iMadper: 顺丰现在据说有代收货款是吧？
<iMadper> cherrot: 国产小作坊的, 比菲尔可的abs强多了.
<iMadper> O0XX: 有.
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 啥事儿?
<O0XX> happyaron: 好，那就代收货款
<happyaron> O0XX: 我只出邮费～
<happyaron> O0XX: 代收那不算
<cherrot> iMadper, 我的就是国产小作坊的 但就是压感上和filco有差异 虽然都是红轴 我也奇怪
 * happyaron 艾玛毫无节操
<O0XX> happyaron: 图片赞
<happyaron> en
<cherrot> iMadper, 啊 终于想起来牌子了  keycool 87
<iMadper> cherrot: 凯酷 赞
<cherrot> iMadper, 要不要
<iMadper> cherrot: 我用过他家的零轴
 * happyaron 壕的世界我不懂啊，各种键盘
<iMadper> cherrot: 不要了, 我有键盘, 你送别人吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 凯酷零轴赞的很
<cherrot> iMadper, keycool 性价比绝对良心了 做工也不错
<iMadper> cherrot: 是啊.
<cherrot> iMadper, 零轴是什么？
<iMadper> cherrot: 零轴是alps产的一个轴.
<O0XX> iMadper: 菲尔柯还行啊
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 1 棱镜门 2 自己搞关键字审查 3 给粑粑国政府上交用户隐私 4 钓鱼广告竞价排名 5 管子长年推送政治花边 6789......
<O0XX> happyaron: ipv6壕
<iMadper> O0XX: abs... 打油严重.
<iMadper> cherrot: 菲尔可也出零轴的
<happyaron> O0XX: 我这是穷学生啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 擦擦就好，不行买一套新键帽
<iMadper> O0XX: 打油擦不掉
<nyfair> 麻蛋，有开始扯键盘了，我就被你们忽悠的去一步到位了
<happyaron> nyfair: 一步到位是哪个
<O0XX> iMadper: 买新键帽，算起来也比直接买大厂的便宜
<O0XX> nyfair: hhkb?
<iMadper> O0XX: 问题是菲尔可本身就不便宜啊
<nyfair> hhkb
<cherrot> filco abs确实打油严重 不如重新换键帽
<O0XX> iMadper: 我这个400+
<nyfair> 话说现在貌似不止hhkb一家了
<iMadper> O0XX: 499吧.
<cherrot> O0XX, 打油擦不了
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似是
<iMadper> O0XX: 我大二买的茶轴, 345
<O0XX> iMadper: 反正就400多
<nyfair> 不过我现在想买个可以编辑宏的游戏键盘
<nyfair> 出hhkb，谁要
 * cherrot 身边一同事的macbook air 键盘打油严重 不忍直视。。
<nyfair> 罗技的可编程黑轴能用么？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 請益如何新增歐美語系輸入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468608 各位前輩好：小弟使用ubuntu 14.044版本 預設輸入法為fcitx，由於其他需求必須安裝西班牙，葡萄牙，德文等相關輸入法。 請問各位前輩如何新增以上語系的輸入法呢？ 由於必須再terminal下執行，
<^k^>  ─> 所以煩請各位前輩可以的話提供指令的方式。 謝謝各位前輩 统计信息: 发表于 由 閒逛達人 — 2015- …
<iMadper> cherrot: 菲尔可也会打油..
<iMadper> cherrot: abs的硬伤.
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教 ubuntu 14 如何安装 w64codecs libdvdcss2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468609 ubuntu 14 如何安装 w64codecs libdvdcss2？那个网站访问不了了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2015-03-03 15:53
<xrosnight> hello
<xrosnight> 有没有想做什么项目的朋友？
<^k^> xrosnight:点点点.  15:56
<yanghy> xrosnight 什么项目？
<cherrot> iMadper, 是啊   PBT是综合素质最好的吧？
<iMadper> cherrot: pom好.
 * O0XX 换个键帽就好了
<iMadper> cherrot: 但是因为pom太硬 + 耐高温, 不方便激光蚀刻
<iMadper> O0XX: 我300块钱买的键盘直接就是pom了... 用了四年了都...
<cherrot> iMadper, 我忘了我那个是POM还是PBT了，估计是PBT的
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥颜色?
<cherrot> iMadper, 黑色 送了几个彩色键帽 就是keycool自带的键帽
<iMadper> cherrot: 那pom的几率大一些
<iMadper> yunfan: http://gb.cri.cn/42071/2015/03/03/7311s4887474.htm
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 探访保加利亚新娘市场(高清组图) - 新闻 - 国际在线
<iMadper> yunfan: 在男孩女孩互相相中后，男方要付给女方家庭一定数额的金钱，才能娶走新娘，因此这里也被称为“新娘市场”。在这样的“新娘市场”上，一位年轻美女的身价可高达数千欧元
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯 良心产品
<cherrot> iMadper, 国外这么便宜。。。
 * cherrot 天朝是不是该叫新娘黑市 lol
<iMadper> cherrot: 国内太贵了
<cherrot> iMadper, 卖方市场啊
<iMadper> cherrot: .
<onlylove> nyfair: 听说乃要出hhkb，为何
<O0XX> iMadper: http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_374261.htm
<^k^> ⇪ : [中文字幕]Ubuntu版魅族MX4上手体验_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<O0XX> iMadper: 这也太丑了
<iMadper> O0XX: 买回来刷android?
<happyaron> O0XX: 我司的design需要大部分开掉重组团队
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 可能刷不了
<O0XX> happyaron: 黑的好
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啊?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: yunos和android目前尚不能互刷
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: whoops...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 坑...了吧.. 当时不是说可以嘛?
<jiero> happyaron: 你还是穷学生？在学生里你不算富贵的么。。。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 咋可能不能刷..官方没有发布线刷包而已，你要是要我
<O0XX> 可以给你找找mx4的ubuntu touch的包
<happyaron> jiero: 学生就是穷啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 继续黑
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。我一直是学生。
<happyaron> O0XX: 我无力了已经
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我是说可能不行
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 还得看meizu最后的策略
<happyaron> O0XX: 因为国内各种desktop vendor的design团队更都需要开了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你和 jiero比穷……
<O0XX> happyaron: 我觉得最难看的是右滑那个
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我是说, yunos当初说可以了...
<happyaron> onlylove: 人家是二代
<tryit_> iMadper, adam_magic_pack 裸辞怎么看？
<onlylove> happyaron: jiero比你有钱都能把你比的你比他有钱
<adam_magic_pack> tryit_: 有钱人才敢裸辞
<happyaron> O0XX: 我觉得整个设计都不清爽
<iMadper> tryit_: 穿着衣服辞职比较好.
<O0XX> happyaron: 恩，小气
<happyaron> onlylove: 漂亮
<O0XX> happyaron: 说白了就是小气
<jiero> ...
<iMadper> tryit_: 不过, 如果公司欠你前, 你是要去跳楼讨工资, 那么可以考虑裸着.
<happyaron> O0XX: 嗯
<happyaron> O0XX: 有种android 1.x时代的赶脚
 * O0XX 下来吧，工头答应给钱啦！
 * jiero 穷的。。。只有衣服了。
 * iMadper 穿上衣服吧, 工头答应给钱了
 * O0XX 从妹子身上下来吧，工头答应给钱了
<iMadper> ...
<jiero> O0XX: 好吧。好吧。
<O0XX> happyaron: 话说没有桌面，所有app都放在一起，装多了真不好找
<O0XX> happyaron: 这个明显就没考虑重度用户
<jiero> O0XX: 对呀。都没有固定底色
<happyaron> O0XX: 我装的应用很少……
<happyaron> O0XX: 不过我母上用的就更少了，非系统自带的就一微信
<O0XX> happyaron: 一看就是你这种用户设计的
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我从google play里装了20+个app 然后就没了
<happyaron> O0XX: 高强度使用核心功能，从不左顾右盼
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 嗯
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我装的大多数app都没打开过一次就删除了
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你做刷星生意?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 不是呀。就是今天看看，噢。这个不错，下次看看，噢，为啥装来着，算了不管了。删。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 刷星是什么？
<iMadper> jiero: 类似淘宝刷好评的.
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。没怎么用国产软件商店，是刷 google play 么。。。
 * jiero 的android 主力商店是 F-Droid。。。
 * jiero 又浪费了一个下午。
<O0XX> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gebjgd> jiero, 你什么时候没浪费过
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43172
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | Mozilla发布64位Firefox开发者版本
<onlylove> mozilla要进入吃内存时代了么
<microcai> ...
<onlylove> 还有，filezilla bugzilla mozilla啥关系
<microcai> 64位 firefox 已经用了快8年了
<microcai> 为啥才发布?
<microcai> 奇怪
<microcai> 那我以前用的是啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 64位windows build？
<happyaron> microcai: windows版吧
<happyaron> 太赞了
<iMadper> onlylove: bugzilla是mozilla开发并使用的bug tracker.
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • FPGA 开发，Quartues安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468610 下载了Quartues，运行.run 文件老是报错，说是文件格式有错误。有没有大神安装成功的啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdutw — 2015-03-03 16:19
<nyfair> 尼玛，装个tex要下载4个G？
<adam_magic_pack> godzilla 呢?
<nyfair> 这尼玛什么破软件
<Destine> nyfair, 4个G呢？
<happyaron> nyfair: ConTeXt吧
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 可以不全装
<happyaron> nyfair: 几百M而已
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 我就要它输出个pdf而已
 * happyaron TeXLive 直接用DVD也不错
<iMadper> nyfair: TeX这种反人类的东西你也用????
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我也是啊, 大概装了一百多兆吧
<nyfair> 要4个g我干嘛不装个adobe pdf studio啊
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 那你告诉我，不全装，装哪些？
<O0XX> nyfair: windows
<tryit_> nyfair, 据说湾区的公司对于Tex生成的简历会加分
<BuKaiXin> test
<^k^> BuKaiXin:点点点.  16:23
<O0XX> nyfair: 完了想装啥装啥
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我只装了 texlive texlive-xetex lmodern tipa   才几十兆
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 千人斩，我看上一个白富美，怎么约？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 真的别黑我
<nyfair> running command '"C:/Program Files/RStudio/bin/pandoc/pandoc" report.utf8.md --to latex --from markdown+autolink_bare_uris+ascii_identifiers+tex_math_single_backslash-implicit_figures --output report.pdf --template "C:\R\library\rmarkdown\rmd\latex\default.tex" --highlight-style tango --latex-engine pdflatex --variable "geometry:margin=1in"' had status 41
<nyfair> Execution halted
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我不知道你看谁上了一个白富美
<nyfair> No TeX installation detected (TeX is required to create PDF output). You should install a recommended TeX distribution for your platform:
<nyfair> Windows: MiKTeX (Complete) - http://miktex.org/2.9/setup
<nyfair> (NOTE: Be sure to download the Complete rather than Basic installation)
<nyfair> 你们跟我说说要装啥
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<nyfair> 然后这破网站根本是死得，只能去找texlive
<nyfair> 我他妈就用R画个图弄成pdf给客户看而已
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 高大上
<nyfair> 这逗逼软件居然要我下载4个g的东西
<jiero> O0XX: 约到了，传授我经验
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 用R的除了生物屌丝就是牛牛这样的高富帅
<O0XX> jiero: 好
<O0XX> jiero: 等我搞定了告诉你
 * jiero 一直是被拉黑的。
 * jiero 总是被说，不会去爱人哈。
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 别说了，我以前在ubuntu论坛喷R是门傻逼语言，马上就有人跟我说R多么多么牛逼。我懒得计较，真以为我不会用？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
 * adam_magic_pack 该搞个alias
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 你才是菊苣
<O0XX> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 搞生物也用R？我记得他们用perl的
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 话说来个50度灰的种子啊，cc iMadper all
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 湾湾没有?
<O0XX> BuKaiXin:t66y上有
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我的firefox说，imagebin.org是何意网站
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我给你找啊
<BuKaiXin> FishOneeyed: 别管它
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 这种资源，百度网盘应该屏蔽了吧
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 私信给你了.
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 等我先试试
<tryit_> BuKaiXin, 搞定过多个virgin？
<nyfair> 不装tex这种反人类货了，有没有什么自由软件能把html转成pdf的？
<BuKaiXin> tryit_: 啥啥啥
<BuKaiXin> tryit_: 我都不懂
<tryit_> BuKaiXin, 处女
<BuKaiXin> tryit_: 我都不懂
 * O0XX 嗷～～～
<BuKaiXin> 我很怕处女座的妹子
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 为啥
<BuKaiXin> onlylove:
<iMadper> 其实, BuKaiXin 是个用情专一的好男孩儿来的
<gfxmode> http://kickass.to/search/fifty%20shades%20of%20grey/
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ Download fifty shades of grey Torrents - KickassTorrents
<tryit_> BuKaiXin, 不带  字
<tryit_> BuKaiXin, 不带 座 字
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 有一句话，自己约的炮，喊着泪也要打完你知道吧， 哥就喊着泪过
<O0XX> gfxmode: 没字幕
 * onlylove 拜约炮壕  BuKaiXin
 * tryit_ 高手在民间
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3504821287
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 原帖被封，自己约的炮，含着泪也要打完_李毅吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 自己说吧，约过多少了
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/3cf790ef76c6a7ef7e176285fefaaf51f2de6643.jpg
<gfxmode> O0XX: 有一个版本的内嵌字幕了的 Fifty.Shades.of.Grey.1080p.HC.WEBRip.x264.AAC2.0-RARBG.mp4
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 这照片是你拍的?  http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/3cf790ef76c6a7ef7e176285fefaaf51f2de6643.jpg
<O0XX> gfxmode: 赞赞哒
<BuKaiXin> 不是
<BuKaiXin> 。。。
<BuKaiXin> 这个口味偏重吧
<nyfair> 这是啥？
<gfxmode> O0XX: 这个是内嵌字幕的了  http://kickass.to/fifty-shades-of-grey-2015-1080p-hc-webrip-x264-aac2-0-rarbg-t10276037.html
<BuKaiXin> 估计丫是跪着打完的
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ Download Fifty Shades of Grey 2015 1080p HC WEBRip x264 AAC2 0-RARBG Torrent - KickassTorrents
<BuKaiXin> gfxmode: 一生平安
<nyfair> 什么片？
<iMadper> nyfair: 五十度灰
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 百度网盘可以下可以波
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 哪个
<tryit_> iMadper, 要现在跳槽没有合适的岗位的话，考虑辞职在家自学一个月，随后找大数据的相关工作
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 有磁力链接么
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:5604D74D725CCA2487AA89CA6FBC3C3DF69199EC&dn=fifty+shades+of+grey+2015+1080p+hc+webrip+x264+aac2+0+rarbg&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337%2Fannounce
<iMadper> tryit_: 这么着急?
<adam_magic_pack> 这个带字幕? 白下了20%...
<BuKaiXin> 能下载
<BuKaiXin> 但是不知道能不能看
<adam_magic_pack> tryit_: 高管又要升职?
<tryit_> iMadper, 不辞职的话只能下班看，最少得俩三月
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, 想换方向
 * O0XX 缓存一个晚上地铁上看
<gfxmode> 程序员年纪大了后腰椎、颈椎到时一堆的病
<tryit_> iMadper, 这段时间吧java核心编程上下卷大概翻了翻，完了得写代码，还要看很多hadoop的书，然后又是coding
<saimazoon> hello
<^k^> saimazoon:点点点.  16:41
 * O0XX 847KB/s
<tryit_> iMadper, 时间不等人，想用钱买时间。。。
<gfxmode> O0XX: 你是几兆的网？
<iMadper> O0XX: 艹, 你在公司开bt!!!
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 用的啥软件下载的
<O0XX> gfxmode: 20M
<nyfair> tryit_: 愚公移山知道否，啪啪啪利用后人的时间
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 速度被你拖慢一半...
<adam_magic_pack> ] 880.56M   887KB/s
<gfxmode> O0XX: 可以先百度网盘离线下来，再从百度网盘下，4M/s
<tryit_> nyfair, 愿闻其详～
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 这个快
<O0XX> gfxmode: 我用百度网盘的离线缓存...
<O0XX> gfxmode: 可以直接看
<nyfair> 卧槽，c纪员工上班bt下a片
<BuKaiXin> .....
<nyfair> O0XX: 赶快给你上司发点钙片
<O0XX> nyfair: 钙片什么的我才不懂不看呢
<archl> 为啥总是掉线。
<archl> 讨厌。
<nyfair> O0XX: 口嫌体正直
<O0XX> nyfair: 我上司是 iMadper
<archl> O0XX: 钙片？
<archl> O0XX:  cal？
<nyfair> iMadper: 蛤蛤，我好兴奋啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 艹, 要是真的, 我早就开除你了!
<archl> ...
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<archl> O0XX: 这么令人反感。。。
<BuKaiXin> pad 下载速度很慢啊
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 发真相给我
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 用百度网盘.
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 。。。都有 ipad 。比我电脑加起来价值还高。
 * O0XX 619KB/s
<nyfair> jiero: 你不是古都贵族么
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 这是你?
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: .
<jiero> nyfair: 古毛。
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 我靠 怎么是萌系风格?
<BuKaiXin> 百度网盘速度不行啊
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: ......
<jiero> nyfair:  古都是什么？贵族是什么？
<nyfair> 度娘现在限速了
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 我以为你是满身的雄性荷尔蒙!!!
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 结果萌萌哒
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 瞎说
<nyfair> jiero: 古老的历史名城统治阶级
<nyfair> 怎么，又下了葫芦娃了？
<BuKaiXin> 在电脑上下载了不会给pad上传啊
<BuKaiXin> .....
<nyfair> 靠，傻逼tex才刚装了400M
<nyfair> 还要3600M
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 微信头像上的就是你？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 我跟 BuKaiXin 都是, 头像既本人.
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 确实很萌..
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我这里有他的真.真人头像
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 赶紧fav了, 怕丢了
<BuKaiXin> ....
<BuKaiXin> 照片不吓到你就好
<BuKaiXin> 以前我 gtalk 是用那张本人的照片做头像的
 * O0XX 1.2MB/s
<BuKaiXin> 结果一哥们跟我说话的时候说我能不能换掉头像，这个看着太不想聊天。。。。 才换成汪星人头像的
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 羡慕啊
<gfxmode> nyfair: 你是在线下载安装么？可以先把ISO下到本地，再mount ISO安装，这样会快很多
<adam_magic_pack> 1.75G  1.89MB/s
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: .....
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 这个太大，还不能迅雷
<BuKaiXin> nnnd
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 我就是迅雷离线啊
<nyfair> gfxmode: 这是工作，我干嘛要快啊
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 你还有会员啊，我是存到百度网盘的
<gfxmode> nyfair: Ah，原来如此；慢慢下
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 蹭别人的
<nyfair> 菊苣送我渣雷vip
<BuKaiXin> 饿死了
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 让你老大下面给你吃
<BuKaiXin> nyfair: 老大好
<Magee> ...
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 妮邹凯
<BuKaiXin> lol
 * adam_magic_pack BuKaiXin 在现场教学
 * iMadper 给 BuKaiXin 点赞!
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 没有啊，在忙着下东西呐
<BuKaiXin> 才 50k/s
<BuKaiXin> 啥时候是个头
<BuKaiXin> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2522846 怎么把这个黄色的提示去掉啊
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 2015-03-03 16:57:48 (1.86 MB/s) - ‘./Fifty.Shades.of.Grey.1080p.HC.WEBRip.x264.AAC2.0-RARBG/Fifty.Shades.of.Grey.1080p.HC.WEBRip.x264.AAC2.0-RARBG.mp4’ saved [2612762980/2612762980]
<adam_magic_pack> 下完了
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 我了个擦
<BuKaiXin> 这是用啥下的？
<BuKaiXin> 迅雷离线这么猛？
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: xunlei-lixian
<archl> Connection to irc://freenode/ (irc://chat.freenode.net/) reset
<yunfan> iMadper: 我看过那新闻 也看过配图
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 用百度网盘 比迅雷快
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 我就用的 pad 的百度网盘，很慢
<BuKaiXin> 我的网络速度也不至于那么慢啊
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 还有就是下载到电脑上我不知道怎么传上去
<O0XX> iMadper: 叹什么气，买买买
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jiero> BuKaiXin: 百度网盘是很慢觉得。
<iMadper> O0XX: 问题是没钱啊... cc BuKaiXin
<iMadper> O0XX: 有几个我收藏的片子, 最近被改成教育片了!!! nnnd!
<huntxu> iMadper: 一带一路？
<yunfan> 百度网盘的离线还是不错的
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥?
<yunfan> 我刚才试了下koblios挺好玩的
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 我收藏的基本上都成了教育片了
<iMadper> O0XX: 说个解决办法?
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> ^^
<iMadper> O0XX: 收藏的片子成8s了..
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 够么?
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕，玻璃酸钠滴眼液怎么样
 * adam_magic_pack bong!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啥?
<happyaron> cherrot: 是 NaCl%好还是这个好
<yunfan> kandu: kolibrios 你看下 很好玩
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我说的太隐晦了可能
<iMadper> happyaron: 玻璃酸不如硫酸的号.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我知道. 但是我不想理你.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: lol
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 360那个在哪个网站做? hr.没找到
<iMadper> happyaron: 你戴隐形眼镜吗?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 做HR？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: t66y
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 从邮件里面找
<adam_magic_pack> 找到了 hr.
 * jiero 不知道滴眼液
<adam_magic_pack> 那个网站!!
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 360不错的说，一上来就一张红衣教主的大脸
<cherrot> happyaron, 我戴着RGP硬性角膜接触镜 医生不让用滴眼液 我只用眼镜润滑液
<BuKaiXin> 拿啥样的租房合同能办居住证啊
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 壕
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 不好办。。。
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 我厂说有房本或者合同直接能办啊
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 你确定说的不是暂住证？
<yunfan> 卧槽 那帮人太狠了 自己在kolibrios上写了个vim
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 工作居住证
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://eservice.beijing.gov.cn/sj/xzfwzy/fwsx/201108/t20110816_90113.htm?sjxx=104046&qxxx=
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 这相当于半个北京户口啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 申请工作居住证（国内外埠人才办理《北京市工作居住证》）--办事服务-首都之窗-北京市政务门户网站
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 对啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 麻烦啊.
<yunfan> cherrot: 是黄卡
<xrosnight> 谁这里有百兆或者千兆光纤的？帮我测试下下载速度好吗？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 扔给hr不麻烦
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 相当麻烦 而且还看公司
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我司太穷没这个东西
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 说有放本就能办， 租房合同也能办 cc cherrot
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 你不是有户口了都?
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 不带
<xrosnight> 下载一个 100MB.img 文件。测试下服务器的下载速度。    谁有这样的带宽呢？
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 对 租房也可以  能办但不一定办成
<happyaron> iMadper: 就是缓解疲劳
<happyaron> cherrot: 就是缓解疲劳
<iMadper> happyaron: 也没有疾病?
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 我去你司兼职给户口么?
<BuKaiXin> 提供派出所和房管部门出具的准许房屋出租的证明以及与业主签订的租房协议；租赁公房由房屋产权单位出具证明；借住亲友住房(私房)的由居委会出具相关证明和房产证；
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 兼职估计不给
<iMadper> happyaron: 那可以考虑的很多啊
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 全职的话有户口的不少啊
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 你有户口了？ 卧槽我们结婚吧
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 我没有
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 我去给解决么?
<iMadper> happyaron: 千寿 <我的眼泪>
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 好像应届生来的有户口
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 本科也给不了吧  贵司是国企？
<iMadper> happyaron: slime40, 隐形眼镜的不可以用. 不带隐形的话, slime40很赞.
<cleamoon> 北京还要暂住证，就好象谁愿意呆似的
<BuKaiXin> ChanServ: 不知道啊
 * iMadper MangLiaoTian
<MangFengLe> 暂住证取消了么不是
<QiongMangHuo> MangFengLe: not yet
<QiongMangHuo> MangFengLe: 那是个计划
<BuKaiXin> MangFengLe: 没有见过本科的应届生
<cleamoon> 说实话没必要偏跟北京工作
<MangFengLe> BuKaiXin, 贵司高大上啊
<archl> 说实在的。我什么都不知道。
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 你也是master?
<iMadper> 不是...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你咋啥都不知道...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: BuKaiXin 可是整个频道的偶像
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你竟然连偶像都不了解
<happyaron> iMadper: 美柚疾病
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有疾病
<MangFengLe> QiongMangHuo, 上了master也算
<iMadper> happyaron: 你回复真慢...
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。。。反射弧长
<QiongMangHuo> MangFengLe: good point
<iMadper> happyaron: 要温和的, 考虑千寿的我的眼泪系列.
<happyaron> o
<BuKaiXin> 。。。
<BuKaiXin> 。。。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 要长效的, 考虑slime40.
<iMadper> happyaron: 要刺激的, 用neofx
<cleamoon> 偶像？妹子吗
<happyaron> iMadper: 这都怎么买
<MangFengLe> 人工泪液应该最好吧
<MangFengLe> happyaron, 日亚没有？
<happyaron> MangFengLe: 额最近木有人去日本
<huntxu> 连滴眼液都在本频道的讨论范围内 啧啧
<iMadper> happyaron: 淘宝, 找日淘的店家, 旺旺问一下
<iMadper> happyaron: 小鬼子的东西做的真不错.
<happyaron> en
<BuKaiXin> 问了一下，果然本科生没户口 ..  MangFengLe , 我以为我不是应届生才不给的呢
<happyaron> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=42295929813
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 日本正品千寿mytear我的眼泪人工眼泪隐形用滴眼液眼药水清凉度7-淘宝网
<happyaron> iMadper: 这种么
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 你的户口不给解决?
<iMadper> happyaron: .
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 去 上 个在职master
<happyaron> BuKaiXin: 去哪厂了还有户口？
<MangFengLe> BuKaiXin, 一年给几个？
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 贵厂master就解决？
<BuKaiXin> huntxu: 恩
<MangFengLe> QiongMangHuo, BuKaiXin 壕通过上master成功解决了户口问题 不需要跪舔hr
<BuKaiXin> MangFengLe: 好像都有吧
<BuKaiXin> ....
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 果断上在职的啊
<MangFengLe> BuKaiXin, 贵厂是国企吧？
<huntxu> BuKaiXin: 拿着人头卖也行
<BuKaiXin> MangFengLe: 但是三年内离职得赔5w好像
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 划算
<BuKaiXin> MangFengLe: 不是国企啊
<happyaron> BuKaiXin: 哪家啊
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 不过也有听说离职了没赔钱的
<iMadper> happyaron: 我用的是neofx, 给你发图了.
<MangFengLe> BuKaiXin, 我厂也不敢说来了就给户口。。
<MangFengLe> BuKaiXin, 哦不对 老东家
<happyaron> iMadper: 我找找
<BuKaiXin> MangFengLe: 估计是招到的master少
<cleamoon> 这里的都在帝都？
<QiongMangHuo> cleamoon: 还有德国的
<BuKaiXin> 但是刚才说居住证名额很多啊
<cleamoon> 怎么那么多帝都的… 以为没人想去呢
<onlylove___> cleamoon: 确实没人想来，但是不得不来
<cleamoon> 有的学校还好，工作什么的相当一般
<cleamoon> 这里工作了的居多？
<MangFengLe> BuKaiXin, 快介绍一个也帮我解决一下户口问题吧 lol
<BuKaiXin> 。。。
<gfxmode> 上海的落户限制很多，深圳落户宽松多了
<cleamoon> 如果是妹子我倒是可以介绍
<BuKaiXin> 。。
<cleamoon> 基友大多没妹子呢
<MangFengLe> gfxmode, 上海还算容易吧
<MangFengLe> cleamoon 拜频道新晋妹子壕  cc happyaron iMadper
<cleamoon> 那三个是妹子？哪个可以介绍给基友？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: http://www.eeo.com.cn/2015/0303/272914.shtml 又发了
<O0XX> 吧
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 招行首单RMBS产品落地 - 经济观察网 － 专业财经新闻网站
<gfxmode> MangFengLe: 上海不容易，研究生毕业，在上海工作，暂时无法落户，只能慢慢熬；深圳只要你是大学毕业，在深圳工作，就可以落户了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 看不懂诶
<MangFengLe> gfxmode, 看来我信息有误
<cleamoon> 去深圳呗，老爸说那边不错
<yunfan> cleamoon: 深圳记得多带几条手臂
<cleamoon> 要钱就给就没事
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: 非应届也可以么?
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 这学期要学Flash，Wine 了一个flash8 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468611 安装好Wine，点主按钮输入wine，点中间的配置wine，确定 把绿色精简版，解压到主文件夹的 .wine/drive_c/windows/ 里，然后右键，打开方式，选择wine打开即可 存在的问题：怎么给文件夹里的flash.exe创
<^k^>  ─> 建一个快捷方式放到桌面上，每次找起来太麻烦，直接创建链接，打不开 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuT …
<gfxmode> QiongMangHuo: 非应届要在深圳交满半年社保且办理居住证，才能落户
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 去吧，深圳好地方
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: 这么简单
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: 当年应该直接去深圳, 我校毕业生直接落户, 然后再来北京
<gfxmode> http://www.szhrss.gov.cn/wsbs/kstd/ydwgry/200809/t20080919_52493.htm
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 深圳市人力资源和社会保障局
<cleamoon> 南方政治什么的比帝都好得多
<happyaron> MangFengLe: 啥意思
 * MangFengLe 已落户深圳。。
<onlylove> 你们整天折腾落户啥的，有意思啊……
<yunfan> onlylove: 这就是想不开的表现 不过他们家里也回不去 跟我不一样  我不要面子 家里环境也还过得去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43175
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 法国要求家电厂商书面告知消费者使用寿命
<onlylove> 两年免费换或者修，现在国内笔记本都两年保修啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 电池撑不住 你想用10年也没用
<yunfan> 不过电池可以换  所以我痛恨不能换电池的手机
<yunfan> 好歹以后退休了还可以当个摄像头用
<gebjgd> MangFengLe, 落户有什么好处？
<MangFengLe> gebjgd, 我也不知道  只是当时嫌麻烦
<xrosnight> gfxmode: 我在深圳呀。没交社保，但是开了一家公司，可以落户深圳吗？
<yunfan> xrosnight: 看你开多大 纳税大户肯定没问题
<xrosnight> 没交多少税。也没买社保
<O0XX> MangFengLe: 你深圳户口？
<yunfan> 呵呵  那就天晓得了
<xrosnight> 深圳户口有什么好处吗？
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: http://www.google.de/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=imagebin.org/
<jusss> onlylove_: ping
<gebjgd> xrosnight, 壕 友乎
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 我记得除了你还有一个德国的还在吗？
<onlylove__> 人干事……
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 现在有3个
<MangFengLe> O0XX, 嗯啊
<cleamoon> ……变多了
<cleamoon> 都谁呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 以前4个
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你们怎么买床？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 其中一个不上了
<cleamoon> ………………
<gebjgd> yunfan, 什么床？
<xrosnight> gebjgd: 非土豪。 只是一个热血青年，做点事业。有在深圳的？
<O0XX> MangFengLe: 那为啥来北京？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 4个人的床买不到吧
<O0XX> yunfan: 可以叠着睡
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我们不认识
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不在一个地方
<O0XX> yunfan: 只要买双人床就可以了
<MangFengLe> O0XX, 总部在深圳 就顺便落了而已
<cleamoon> 睡完就认识了
<O0XX> MangFengLe: 那你一直都在北京？
<MangFengLe> O0XX, 是啊
<O0XX> MangFengLe: 贵司招人不？
<MangFengLe> O0XX, 招人啊
<O0XX> MangFengLe: 求内推
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那个a开头的不是跟你认识么
<cleamoon> 什么公司
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不认识  没见过真人
<onlylove> O0XX: 求给我等菜鸟留活路
<gebjgd> yunfan, 纯网恋
<onlylove> O0XX: 你都求内推，我咋办
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国不就一个省那么大么 怎么你们都不碰头
<MangFengLe> O0XX, http://www.lagou.com/gongsi/1561.html  没问题
<^k^> MangFengLe: ⇪ Megvii招聘-北京旷视科技有限公司招聘-拉勾网
<gebjgd> yunfan, 为什么要碰头？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我恨好奇德国的bbq是怎样的
<MangFengLe> O0XX,  给我简历就成
<yunfan> gebjgd: 聚餐嘛
<gebjgd> yunfan, 后院自己弄啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 想吃就吃
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那种店铺的呢  又照片没 ？
<cleamoon> 网上肯定有的是
<yunfan> 我等下准备去bbq 那个德式烤肠是真不错  可惜找不到地方批发
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没有
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥我觉得你更关心味道
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 德国航空业有了解吗
<O0XX> MangFengLe: 为啥一个前端的活
<O0XX> http://www.lagou.com/jobs/291463.html?source=company 叫全栈？
<^k^> ⇪ w: 全栈工程师招聘-Megvii招聘-拉勾网
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 不了解  经常罢工
<onlylove> O0XX: 因为他们没有后端
<yunfan> onlylove: 跟哪个比 ？
<onlylove> O0XX: 还没SA
<yunfan> MangFengLe: 这公司做啥德？
<O0XX> MangFengLe: 你们在融科？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是说，你更关心纯德式的烤肠到底啥味道
<yunfan> fullstack德工程师我劝你们还是按照合伙人那样招 否则人家跑路你手不了
<cleamoon> 经常罢工……
<MangFengLe> O0XX, 因为前端也要写web后台的代码 只是要求没那么高。另外专做前端的一般式半路出家，功底不够
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为我担心那个是又一个达尔文地板 假外国货在贵国很猖獗啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 有飞机制造业吗
<MangFengLe> yunfan, fullstack 又不会涉及多核心的代码
<MangFengLe> O0XX, 嗯
<yunfan> MangFengLe: 那这个fullstack是活多不加钱德意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 就那个意思
<cleamoon> yunfan: 自己做香肠呗
<jusss> onlylove: 我收到面试通知了，
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要干前后端，dba sa nm
<MangFengLe> yunfan, u got it
<yunfan> 我准备成为fullstack 要去培训下前段
<onlylove> jusss: 电话的？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<yunfan> onlylove: 你那点前端  额
<gfxmode> xrosnight: 应该可以的，你到深圳人力资源网上看下政策说明
<yunfan> cleamoon: 不是 好奇那个到底哪里来德  按照我们德吃法 如果是网上真的德国烤肠 感觉他亏
<onlylove> 擦，全栈才最高3W，搞笑呢
<xrosnight> onlylove: full-stack 多少薪水？
<yunfan> onlylove: 看看就行了 再说你还没1w呢  都是苦逼  你可以选个钱多的
<jusss> onlylove: 技术支持是个什么岗位？
<jusss> onlylove: 我忘记投没投这家公司了
<cleamoon> 真正的德国香肠中国很难买到的，至少帝都很难
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我没1W我没办法啊，本来入职的时候就是个斑竹的职位，现在是手动测试，没钱我认，这职位工资也要不上去
<onlylove_> yunfan: 一个没人看的小网站的斑竹，一月6K
<yunfan> onlylove_: 别怕 你混个3年可以上去的  5年又是个坎 再没事多混点开源项目 我就是这个没注意 吃了大亏
<xrosnight> onlylove: 你知道这个没人看的小网站，怎么支撑下来，能融给你6k的工资的吗？
<yunfan> 所以今年上半年修炼下 下半年开始代码社交
<xrosnight> onlylove: 这个小网站是怎么赚钱的
<onlylove_> xrosnight: vmware的论坛
<yunfan> 把流行的仓库都扫一遍  看看可有能提交的点
<cleamoon> 收入都好高
<onlylove_> xrosnight: 一个子版块
<onlylove_> xrosnight: 满意了吧
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你怎么去当斑竹了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我在vmware上班的title就是社区技术支持啊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 去扫github么，老实说我对那个还是没啥兴趣
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你对钱又兴趣不？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 有，但是兴趣不大，够用就好
<cleamoon> 壕
<yunfan> 有的话就干 这个就像二元一次方程的求根公式  虽然丑 用起来也没快感 但就是他妈的有效
<O0XX> onlylove_: 定义够用
<onlylove_> O0XX: 能够让我活下来饿不死，还有一定剩余
<O0XX> onlylove_: 活下来不死很容易，随便有点吃的就能饿不死，定义一定剩余
<onlylove_> O0XX: 靠，滚，随便有点吃的饿不死，你确定？
<onlylove_> O0XX: 你喂流浪猫呢
<O0XX> onlylove_: 必须，你没看大街上那么多流浪汉
<O0XX> onlylove_: 人真要想活着，太容易了
<O0XX> onlylove_: 如果你只是想活着
<onlylove_> O0XX: 你要那么说，5号线那货还靠乞讨帝都两套房呢
<yunfan> onlylove_: 要饭的都再帝都买房了 咱们还是去地铁开工吧  顺便带个伪基站 接点发小广告的活 地铁上人口密度大 周围都没基站 效果很好  无线探测车也没办法开进来
<O0XX> onlylove_: 对啊
<O0XX> yunfan: 3,4G普及了，这个活不好干了
<yunfan> O0XX: 想活着也不是那么难 你不能担保自己不进医院
<onlylove_> yunfan: 伪基站设备能进地铁啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 为毛不能 一个笔记本就行了
<yunfan> 何况我觉得根本不需要笔记本  一个hackrf的板子足够
<yunfan> 反正只是发 又不是搞蜜罐
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你主要是要有足够大覆盖面，所以要弄个天线
<yunfan> onlylove_: 问题在于 地铁里不需要特别大的覆盖面
<yunfan> 你只要再地铁里走动就行了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 小站可以，大站其实我觉得覆盖面大点好，各种换乘
<yunfan> 只要你够机灵 人家差不到你 三角定位也拿你没办法
<cleamoon__> 在帝都开伪基站要有进去的心理准备
<yunfan> cleamoon__: 在哪里没有？ 在帝都要饭都得又进去得准备
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我记得去年有俩货拿着笔记本在地铁里转圈测试他们开发的定位设备还是啥
<onlylove_> yunfan: 反正看样很不准
<yunfan> onlylove_: 哼哼 要饭去
<cleamoon__> 要饭不会进去，只会被打
<onlylove_> cleamoon__: 没事，打你的也是要饭的
<cleamoon__> 是呀
<onlylove_> cleamoon__: 你只要比他能打就行
<cleamoon__> 那不可能
<onlylove_> cleamoon__: 你自己先否定自己了，那没办法
<cleamoon__> 就算你能打一个要饭的你也打不过他们背后那帮
<cleamoon__> 不否定这也是事实
<xrosnight> yunfan:   哪里可以买到危机站？
<yunfan> xrosnight: 你应该问 哪里可以下到源码
<xrosnight> yunfan: great.
<onlylove_> yunfan: 然后拎着树莓派和充电宝进去发小广告？
<yunfan> xrosnight:去 hackrf社区逛逛wiki
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那个太扎眼 可以带个续航长的平板
<onlylove> 又掉了
<onlylove> 下班吃饭去
<yunfan> xrosnight: 还有个办法 走蓝牙发 国内还有公司生产蓝牙广告机呢
<alvin_rxg> “喝了就能活到一百岁的莫斯利安” 想要和你配对？
<cleamoon__> 2333
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 一元二次么不是
<nyfair> 山东鲁能0:6水原三星
<nyfair> 山东鲁能2:6磐田喜怳
<nyfair> 山东鲁能2:7伊蒂哈德
<nyfair> 山东鲁能0:3城南一和
<nyfair> 山东鲁能0:3大阪钢巴
<nyfair> 山东鲁能0:4大阪樱花
<nyfair> 山东鲁能2:4斯里维加亚
<nyfair> 山东鲁能2:4浦项制铁
<nyfair> 山东鲁能1:4全北现代
<gfxmode> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/374161.htm
<^k^> ⇪ : 魅族 MX4 Ubuntu 正式亮相 MWC2015_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM
<huntxu> 9：41
<maplebeats> 尼玛
<maplebeats> 魅蓝note不支持？
<maplebeats> 操
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 坏蛋扔掉了 : 珍妮定购了12只鸡蛋,但送到家里时只有10只,于是她去找店的主人。"先生,我早上定购的是12只呀?""不错。"食品店老板点点头。"可你们只给了我10个。""噢,是这样的,那其中有2个坏的,我们替您扔掉了。"
<xrosnight> yunfan: 你刚才说的hackrf  是把
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • 大家下载一个ubunut sdk要多久 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468612 我是下了一个下午 挺纠结的 家里网络也不差 统计信息: 发表于 由 tomphp — 2015-03-03 20:30
<jusss> onlylove: 我后天去北京
<onlylove> jusss: 周四？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 火车票买好没
<onlylove> jusss: 这俩周是民工进京高峰
<jusss> 买好了，看query
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问 ubuntu 解码器 可以和 WIN 下的共用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468613 请问 ubuntu 解码器 可以和 WIN 下的共用吗？我有一个WIN下的解码器，实在找不到Ubuntu版本的，我想把它用在Ubuntu上行吗？我看其他的解码器格式也是ACM扩展名，不知能否拿来直接用啊？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2015-03-03 21:00
<onlylove_> 擦，3G猫坏了
<gfxmode> onlylove: 再买一个
<onlylove> gfxmode: 好想法
<onlylove> gfxmode: 你出钱不
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就别买了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 系统字体在默认状态下间距变大 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468614 系统是新安装不久的，没怎么折腾，偶然发现在系统字体默认的情况下，在终端及打开的文本文件里的字体都发生了字体间距变大的情况（字体及字号都是默认的）。搜索了半天也没找到解决办
<^k^>  ─> 法，请论坛里的大神帮助，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 umbrella330 — 2015-03-03 21:42
<bowling> 这里有用mint的吗？
 * jiero 明白了。自己确实太穷了。
<jiero> iMadper: 发现我就没买过什么给父母。
<jiero> 哈哈。
 * jiero 就是穷的刁诈
<prexfans> list
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu Samba在windows2003 AD域内做文件共享服务器-求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468617 想做个域账号来登录和访问的 linux文件服务器，遇到点问题 求高手帮助 环境：Win2003 Standard AD+DNS. Ubuntu server 14.10 + Samba version: 2:4.1.11+dfsg-1ubuntu2.2 遇到错误描述： 从windows可以
<^k^>  ─> 访问打开\\ubuntu samba，看得到共享目录，但是点目录进去，提示输入账号和密码，全部域账号试过都 …
<inf3> #join metasploit
<chihchun> Ubuntu开发者创新大赛落地培训 - 北京站 http://www.huodongxing.com/event/1271240694500
<^k^> ⇪ w: Ubuntu开发者创新大赛落地培训 - 北京站_活动行-全球最大中文活动平台！
<jiero> stardiviner: 在干吗？
<Guest95285> alis kaput
<Guest95285> ls
<yunfan> mx4 ubuntu版不知道哪里买
<onlylove> yunfan: 买毛，找adam之类的要一只
<sk_liuli> 好冷清啊
<tsitsiklis> 早晨好
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-04
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • nVidia 終於找到一個長時間未解決的黑屏原因 並且修正了古老的 Compiz Bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468622 http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-F ... 4723.shtml NVIDIA Finds and Corrects Old Compiz Bug That Caused Windows to Go Black in Ubuntu 補釘程式將很快進入 Ubuntu 14.04 / 14.10 / 15.04 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2015-03-04 4:46
<jiero_> 昼夜温差15摄氏度。
<jiero_> BuKaiXin: 泥垢了
<tsitsiklis> 早上好冷清
<tsitsiklis> 大夥都在上班嗎
<jiero_> tsitsiklis: 赶紧去喝水
<tsitsiklis> jiero 喝水? 不解....
<jiero_> tsitsiklis: 喝水回来可以多灌水
<tsitsiklis> jiero:毆毆..
<tsitsiklis> 哈哈
<tsitsiklis> 真有意思 :-)
<tsitsiklis> 現在台灣生育率低落
<tsitsiklis> 足足比三十年前一年少20萬寶寶
<tsitsiklis> 所以大學招生不足 台灣很多大學都想在對岸招生
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 你难道现在没开学 ？
<tsitsiklis> 昨天說了...開學第二週了
<tsitsiklis> 歐
<tsitsiklis> 因為我課很少呀
<tsitsiklis> 大學老師
<yunfan> 好吧
<tsitsiklis> 一週約九小時而已
<tsitsiklis> 開3門
<yunfan> 那真是爽  你是讲师吧
<tsitsiklis> 不 我已經associate professor了
<yunfan> 难怪许多大学的都创业  时间太充裕了 学校里还有好多廉价劳力
<tsitsiklis> 講師基本終點要12小時
<tsitsiklis> 鐘點
<tsitsiklis> 是的
<tsitsiklis> 不過台灣創業更難
<tsitsiklis> 店租人力昂貴
<yunfan> 小地方不奇怪
<tsitsiklis> 是的
<tsitsiklis> 雖然人少但競爭也是有的
<yunfan> 台湾要不是涌进这么多外省人 本来人更少嘛
<tsitsiklis> 我是外省 :-)
<yunfan> 那你祖籍哪个省
<tsitsiklis> 廬山煙與浙江潮
<tsitsiklis> 煙雨
<tsitsiklis> 浙江 鄞縣
<yunfan> 和我这很近
<tsitsiklis> 可是我沒去過
<tsitsiklis> 我只去過蘇州台商工業區 :(
<tsitsiklis> 我爸爸好像回去過
<tsitsiklis> 蘇州還不錯 蠻繁華
<yunfan> 听说郑成功时候曾经想攻打菲律宾作为后方
<tsitsiklis> 鄭成功....故事我就不熟 那個本土台灣人比較熟他的故事 :(...抱歉
<tsitsiklis> 我喜歡蘇州的小吃
<tsitsiklis> 滷汁豆腐干跟 湯麵
<yunfan> 没感觉 江苏的都偏淡偏甜 不适合我
<tsitsiklis> 哈哈 :-) 的確是這樣沒錯
<tsitsiklis> yunfan是北方人嗎
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 安徽黄山人
<tsitsiklis> 北方小點我也愛 沙其馬 綠豆糕 窩窩頭
<yunfan> 我们是山区 口味重  徽菜不知道你听说过没
<tsitsiklis> 安徽出美女
<yunfan> 这个我就没什么比较了
<tsitsiklis> 西北較不熟 只知道安徽出美女 :P
<tsitsiklis> 西北我知道有個 餅加在羊肉湯裡的
<tsitsiklis> 還有孜然烤肉串
<tsitsiklis> 湯餅? 我忘記那個term了
<yunfan> 孜然我最讨厌了
<tsitsiklis> 哈哈
<tsitsiklis> 安徽好像也出將軍
<tsitsiklis> 我聽我爸那輩有說
<tsitsiklis> 台灣吃不到安徽菜色
<tsitsiklis> 北方餐館也很少 以前台北很多山東拉麵館 山西打滷麵 刀削麵館
<tsitsiklis> 高級一點就是有個叫 京兆一
<yunfan> 无所谓了  现在都混的  而且还可以按你要求改  比如川菜在浙江就基本不那么辣了
<tsitsiklis> 京兆尹
<tsitsiklis> 毆毆
<tsitsiklis> 四川貴州湖南 都是偏辣
<tsitsiklis> 台灣也有市場有賣湖南臘肉
<tsitsiklis> 南門市場
<jiero_> 吃的方面。。。我还是吃不放料就好了。
<tsitsiklis> 原味
 * jiero_ 直接生吃菜就好了
<tsitsiklis> jiero :-)
<yunfan> jiero_: 我说你去哪里上班了 ？
<jiero_> yunfan: 在家
<jiero_> yunfan:  试验krita 中。
<yunfan> jiero_: 你昨天不是说你上班半天了？
<jiero_> yunfan: 对。
<jiero_> yunfan: 算了，离居住的地方空中直线距离100米
<jiero_> yunfan: 加速无障碍，我3分钟就能到，不过挺累的，跑10楼。
<yunfan> jiero_: 说说看 是啥工作
<jiero_> yunfan: 算了。还是和以前一样。
<yunfan> jiero_: kfc?
<jiero_> yunfan: 就是卖东西 -  无聊贩卖到境外
<tsitsiklis> 台灣人也很盛行去淘寶買東西 :-) 我看淘寶網在灣灣很熱
<Niac_> 早
<yunfan> jiero_: 还行呢
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 淘宝毕竟还是中文页面嘛 东西便宜 运货也不慢
<tsitsiklis> yunfan:的確是這樣 :-)
<jiero_> 好奇淘宝是不是也用 OpenCC
<tenzu> 向python大牛求助
<tenzu> 有大牛帮忙写个python脚本么？
<yanghy> tsitsiklis 招我过去读书吧：）
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43179
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 公安监视系统因初始密码未修改遭黑客控制
<jiero_> yanghy:  我一个侄子直接考过去的吧，福建。
<yanghy> jiero_ 那不错
 * onlylove 忘了给另一部手机充电，然后现在它自动关机了……
 * yanghy 跳一下
<BuKaiXin> nnoremap <C-w>\ :scs find c <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR>
<BuKaiXin> vim 里面这个是怎么按的？
<BuKaiXin> Ctrl+w \ 不起作用
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, yo 怎么又用vim了
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 双修
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 你知道怎么按这个键么
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 你确定map成功了？
<cherrot> BuKaiXin,  就是这么按的
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: https://github.com/nikki93/vim-files/blob/master/myconf/cscope.vim 我看的这里的配置
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 按了不起作用唉
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, nmap <C-@>c :scs find c <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR>  这是我的  Ctrl+Space c
<BuKaiXin> 我改成 nnoremap <F6> :scs find c <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR>， 然后按 F6 就是对的
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, Ctrl+W 然后松开按 \ 没错吧
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 没有任何反映
<BuKaiXin> Ctrl space 你都做快捷键？
<BuKaiXin> 输入法怎么调
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 是啊  这样才方便
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, linux下 ctrl+shift+space  OS X 下 meta+space
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 你的 leader键是不是 \ ?
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 不知道有木有关系
<BuKaiXin> 是 ,
<BuKaiXin> 应该没有关系
<BuKaiXin> 因为 <C-w>s 这样也不其作用
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 那就不知道了   :map 看看吧
<BuKaiXin> 是对的啊
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, https://github.com/cherrot/vimrc 我的超复杂配置 。。
<BuKaiXin> 818
<BuKaiXin> 好像 nmap 就可以唉
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: nmap <C-\>c :cs find c <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR>:copen<CR>
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 这句，我按两三次才有反映
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 两三次是指？
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 有时候两次
<cherrot> BuKaiXin, 好诡异  我母鸡啊
<O0XX> cherrot: 啥时候下蛋？
<cherrot> O0XX, 咯咯哒
<BuKaiXin> cherrot: 等下午了问 vim 小王子 adam
 * O0XX 真是没啥买的啊...
 * HowIsItGoing 擦，一大早忙出翔
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 吃点通便的东西，忙着出翔一定是出翔不顺畅
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 对身体不好
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: ……
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 在帝都了？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 办公室？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 那是说明顺畅吧
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing: 早啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: .
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 早
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你出翔会让你觉得一早上都在忙出翔？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 那肯定是不顺畅啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 顺畅应该是感觉不到吧
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 感觉不到那叫失禁
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 随时感觉不到那才是失禁...
 * O0XX 请叫我语文小网址
 * iMadper 困
<O0XX> iMadper: 过了11点了啊..今天收不到钢笔水了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 钢笔水？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 钢笔豪
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: momo
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 你最近怎么不隐身了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 对啊...我买钢笔水9.9，想让 iMadper 帮我凑单免运费
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: jd?
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: .
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 最近不聊奇奇怪怪的话题
<BuKaiXin> 还是拆吧，扣豆子了找客服那么一聊
<sulit> iMadper: 让机器人给自己加管理员权限命令是啥？
<BuKaiXin> 什么谁 9.9. 这么便宜
<sulit> iMadper: 我又忘了
<iMadper> sulit: 我写了个函数: /opme
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 英雄蓝黑啊
<sulit> iMadper: 屌
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 烧死
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 烧死
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 用蓝黑的烧死
 * iMadper 只有百利金!
 * iMadper 别的钢笔水都是xx
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你用啥？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 黑
<BuKaiXin> 上次双十一屯的墨胆还好多
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 碳素还是黑墨水？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 黑墨水，碳素的赌啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 黑墨水就不如蓝黑，黑墨水本来也不黑
 * HowIsItGoing 擦，刚买了个N54L，丫就降价，亏大了
 * O0XX 赶紧去搜一下N54L是啥，不能从土豪这边掉队
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 恩，颜色是比较淡一点，但还好吧
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 土豪!!!
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 你又不写病例，蓝黑多异端啊，烧死
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 哈哈
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 600块的电脑，土豪你妹啊
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 什么配置
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin: 就是，咋的也要用白金墨水
 * O0XX 我其实是白金党...
<O0XX> iMadper: 订饭？
<O0XX> iMadper: 盒礼物思密达？
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 这个600买得到？
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: chiphell得人说1600 你这个装穷得
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-735073-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ HP ProLiant G7 N54L 开箱 - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=43905742912
<^k^> BuKaiXin: ⇪ 金鼎电子称体重秤家用电子秤人体秤体重称体重计健康秤精准称重 【2015重磅出击】【新款上市 精准到2位小数点 】厂家直销 我们只做高性价比 圆称销量第一①【精准升级】再次突破，9代山型传感器，测量下限低至0.2KG，精确到两位小数 从未被超越 ②【安全加厚】市面众多“
<^k^>  ─> 加厚”版电子称秤，钢化玻璃厚度不到6MM， 价格: 元
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 这个称怎么只有两位数
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不够你用的?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 够啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 那就是了...
<palomino|working> 2位数足够了,超过100kg可以显示成0.1T...
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 不过好像都不准唉
<BuKaiXin> 放小孩上去称不出来
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 你又没小孩
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 我家里买的
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: lol 差不多就行了 2位数足够了
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 位数差不多
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 但是精确度不靠谱哇
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 9.9, 你还这么多要求
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 有道理啊
<BuKaiXin> 三月得减肥了
<HowIsItGoing> yunfan: 12000日元
<HowIsItGoing> yunfan: 1600是前年的价儿吧
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 现在12000日元换成人民币是600？
<onlylove> 你们这群异党，纯蓝才是正途
<yunfan> onlylove: 逼逼逼
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正逗他们玩，我好久没用钢笔了，之前应该用蓝黑和纯蓝
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43181
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | Unity 5免费，Source 2免费
<onlylove> 这么多引擎免费……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43182
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | Edward Snowden考虑返回美国
<onlylove> 不要命的表现
<iMadper> O0XX: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/459055
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ WD 西部数据 WDBWLG0040HBK Elements Desktop 3.5英寸移动硬盘4TB 919元(999，双重优惠)_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> O0XX: 买买买. 4t足够了.
<O0XX> iMadper: 顺便帮我买个钢笔水
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不用钢笔 我只用煞笔
<iMadper> O0XX: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.9RgKhi&id=40640239691&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=1
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 包邮德国进口百利金Pelikan 4001墨水62.5ml非碳素墨水彩色钢笔水 ★★购买两瓶9.8折，更划算★★　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 ★德国进口；176年历史,工艺精湛；非碳素，流畅不伤笔；适用所有钢笔。　　　　　　　　　 ★性价比高的进口墨水；
<^k^>  ─> 4001墨水：55元/62.5ml 德国制 其他进口品牌墨水：65元/50ml 价格: 元
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<O0XX> yunfan: 钢笔其实我是不用的，我只是用来装
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 升级到ubuntu14.04.02LTS后系统就残废了，求助解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468623 原来系统为xubuntu12.04lts，有一天误操作升级，索性升级到14.04LTS，升级过程中报过错误，但当时没在意，现在很多第三方软件不能安装，用新立得升级软件也会报错，但似乎不影响
<O0XX> yunfan: 一开始用钢笔的时候，其实我是拒绝的。因为我根本没有钢笔。
<O0XX> 后来导演说不用怕，买一个用来装就好了。我就是要告诉你们，你们装的时候也
<O0XX> 是这样
<yunfan> O0XX: 你那钢笔是日本产的把
<O0XX> yunfan: 我的小钢笔，好用好用真好用
<gfxmode_> iMadper: 4T，好划算
<O0XX> gfxmode_: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 78g 也挺好用的
<BuKaiXin> 就是壳子太渣，不敢装兜里面
<BuKaiXin> 随身携带的话还是中性笔方便吧
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 白金啊. 白金有个9.9块钱的钢笔, 特别好用!!!!
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 笔帽分两层, 专门让你每天携带也不会漏墨
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 半年不用, 拿出来还是一笔出水
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 比bk402强多了
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 给个链接？ cc O0XX
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.HIw1MZ&id=18207900251&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 日本白金学生钢笔 透明杆钢笔 PPQ-200彩色钢笔 万年笔 白金钢笔-淘宝网
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 一笔出水，主要看墨水吧
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 你用碳素试试
<BuKaiXin> 靠，墨水和笔还都是彩色的
<yunfan> iMadper: 日笔不如美笔
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 谁说的
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 美笔太粗壮
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 反正我的两支我更喜欢这只78g
<iMadper> yunfan: 别闹. 写汉字, 还是日笔好.
<O0XX> iMadper: +1
<iMadper> yunfan: 百利金/万宝龙都特别粗
<BuKaiXin> 恩，他们就没给 CJK 设计吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 复杂汉字根本写不了
 * iMadper 500块钱以内最佳汉字书写工具: 白金3776.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 你拿的就这个？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不是, 我用的是一个垃圾款...
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: PPQ 200?
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: LAMY 狩猎者
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 貌似卖一百多, 比我之前丢的白金9.9块钱的差远了...
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 街笔吧
 * O0XX 30块钱内最佳书写工具： 百乐78g
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 对啊. 难用到爆.
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 那当然
<MSErgo4K> 聊这个话题就得换名字了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 我买的时候 42 好像
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 你 30 内当然最佳了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 78G 很不错，但是就是看起来不皮实
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 78g基本100以内最佳了吧?
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我是聚划算买的...送了一盒墨胆
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: .....
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 其实还好，就是塑料感十足
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 如果预算能有200+, 3776倒是秒杀一切.
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 对，不敢装口袋而已
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 有这好事儿，30 还送墨胆
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 不是，是笔+一个墨胆+一个上墨器一共67.. 算起来笔就30左右
<O0XX> 吧
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 他那个上墨器特别贵
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 这样啊，我继续用捏的墨胆
<BuKaiXin> 那叫啥，墨囊？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 自带的那个墨囊据说寿命不长
<jusss> 哪个银行的网银现在支持firefox了？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 捏捏就老化了
<O0XX> jusss: 建行，浦发
<O0XX> jusss: 花旗，渣打
<O0XX> jusss: 平安，兴业
<jusss> O0XX: 这么多。。。
<O0XX> jusss: 只要不用盾，很多银行现在都可以用
<O0XX> jusss: 当然4大就别想了
<jusss> O0XX: 那都是用短信验证吗
<O0XX> jusss: 对，或者密码器
<jusss> O0XX: 还有给密码卡的吗？就是一卡片
<O0XX> jusss: 现在大部分都是密码器了...
<O0XX> jusss: otp+挑战式密码
<jusss> O0XX: 你在用哪个呀
<O0XX> jusss: 兴业
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 刚面了一个小弟……
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高管
 * O0XX 饿
<tryit> MSErgo4K, O0XX 现在的人太不靠谱了……
<jusss> O0XX: 现在公司上班一般都不需要自备电脑吧
<O0XX> jusss: 我司掩面
 * O0XX 吃饭..
<ruifeng_> tryit, 他要了多少？
<jusss> tryit: 你们公司需要自备电脑吗
<tryit> ruifeng, 和要多少钱没关系，技术不过关，还没上道呢
<tryit> jusss, no
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 拜高管.
<jusss> onlylove_: 你们公司需要自备电脑吗
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-46.77  这货怎么branch出来啊?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: kernel的在git里
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:kernel.ubuntu.com
<BuKaiXin> 对了，昨天谁推荐的那个种子是个啥么
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂.
<BuKaiXin> gfxmode: 你昨天找的那个种子有问题
<BuKaiXin> 葫芦娃也比那片儿撸点多啊 cc MSErgo4K
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你看完了？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 70% 睡着了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 这种文艺片子本来就点到为止吧
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 想看具体的去找岛国爱情动作
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 问题是
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 点了？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 哪里点了？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 我还没看
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 问 MSErgo4K
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 他肯定看了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 他也怀疑下载到删减版了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 这片你别说地铁上看了，大年三十看春晚的时候全家看都没有尴尬的点啊?
<BuKaiXin> 春晚还有岳岳的“该让让了”呢
<gfxmode> BuKaiXin: 这个片剧情很单薄
<BuKaiXin> gfxmode: 除了说男主爱好SM之外有别的啥不，我漏掉了啥不
 * MSErgo4K 国内早就有无数的 <霸道总裁爱上我> 题材的小说了...
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 国外的撸点太低.
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 没有撸点啊完全
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 难道我看的比你看的删节还多？
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 有的人看到裸体就可以开撸了.
<gfxmode> BuKaiXin: 没别的啥了 http://movie.douban.com/subject/24840488/
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 五十度灰 (豆瓣)
<gfxmode> 豆瓣评分4.8分
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: .......
<BuKaiXin> 霸道总裁接受我采访—霸道总裁爱上我—霸道总裁带我坐飞机—霸道总裁上我—霸道总裁送我礼物—霸道总裁上我—霸道总裁送我礼物—霸道总裁上我—霸道总裁带我坐飞机—霸道总裁上我—因为霸道总裁任性我们吵架了—没关系后两部续集霸道总裁继续上我。 SM视觉系入门教学片。
<BuKaiXin> 这评价不错
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: MSErgo4K http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1767429
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 成龙出演《天农八部》全明星鬼畜武侠歌剧 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 唉你知识面好宽唉
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 啥？
<gfxmode> 睡觉
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: MSErgo4K 这个确实太赞了
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 斗地主这个音乐好赞啊
<MSErgo4K> ... ..
<onlylove> jusss: 尽量用公司的电脑，或者别让自己的电脑和公司扯上太多关系
<onlylove> jusss: 自备电脑的，通常是这样，你买，公司报销
 * O0XX 我艹，跪了
<ruifeng_> onlylove, 公司电脑配置太差，太卡了
<onlylove> ruifeng_: 卡也用
<onlylove> ruifeng_: 别在自己电脑上处理公司东西
<jiero> ruifeng_: 自己配置一下。有多卡？
<jusss> onlylove: 那我就带eeepc出去了
<jiero> ruifeng_: 配置啥，难道比我的还差？
<onlylove> jusss: 你随意，有让自备的公司，不过你如果没有公司可以提供
<ruifeng_> jiero, 怎么个配置 ？
<onlylove> jusss: 我之前呆过的一个地方，我带电脑去，离职给了部分折旧费用
 * jiero 的是 i5 520M 4GB
<onlylove> jusss: 但是那地方是提供电脑的
<jiero> ruifeng_:  这样
<ruifeng_> jiero, 我那本子是五年前的acer
<jiero> ruifeng_: 噢。其实我去年用的是8年前的Thinkpad，然后升级到5年前的，然后升级到4年前的。
<jiero> ruifeng_: 反正用了n台Thinkpad。
<ruifeng_> jiero, 你难道把CPU也换了吗
<jiero> ruifeng_: 换。。。
<ruifeng_> jiero, 牛
<jiero> ruifeng_: 整机换。公司全部都是二手货
<jiero> ruifeng_: CPU伴随电脑一起换的意思，不是单独拆下。。。
<ruifeng_> jiero, 嗯，都是
<ruifeng_> jiero, 好吧
<jiero> ruifeng_: 让公司买个二手电脑卖掉你的电脑，不过花600元就能升级很多了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 下了个单买这个  http://item.jd.com/1199182.html
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 【昂达V819 4G】昂达（ONDA） V819 4G 8英寸通话平板（Marvell四核 1G 16G 8.0英寸IPS高清屏1280x800 GPS导航 蓝牙）银色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 我们的报销得指定型号才行
<jiero> yunfan: 祝你好运。
<ruifeng_> jiero, 我们是坏了才给换，而且还是二手本
<jiero> ruifeng_: 我说了，全部都是二手的。
<jiero> ruifeng_: 要求换。把电脑表现的超级卡就好了`
<yunfan> jiero: 599我本来就拿来玩
<jiero> yunfan: 有钱人
<happyaron> 当当没在？
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜首壕妹子壕
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 拜妹子壕房壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜孔叔壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 拜remote IE壕
 * jiero 拜 happyaron  学生壕
<happyaron> jiero: 拜罗杰
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<jiero> 学生壕 -=-  生蠔。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜破马努力工作叔
<happyaron> pity: 拜p哥
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<qiao> happyaron: 壕，早
<jiero> hap
<BuKaiXin>  cherrot: 拜首壕妹子壕
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 拜妹子壕房壕
 * jiero 拜 BuKaiXin cherrot  MSErgo4K  happyaron  huntxu lainme yunfan 壕们
<happyaron> BuKaiXin: 拜万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
 * jiero 最近睡觉太多了。要多睡。
<jiero> 走了。
<BuKaiXin> 通话平板？
<tryit> MSErgo4K, .
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 对啊  支持4G的  拿来玩玩
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 买吧
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 买了不喜欢玩了出给我
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 已经下单了  怎么可能给你  不喜欢了也可以当个服务器用啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 又可以开心的看t66y了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 赞.
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 用啥看
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 坐等三天后的使用状况
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 手机平板完全不能看啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: go的mips有消息了嘛?
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43185
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 新SSL/TLS漏洞：Freak攻击
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你还折腾mips?
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 不折腾.
<yunfan> 那怎么关心这个
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我就是无责任问问.
<yunfan> O0XX: 你呢？
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我又不是做it的. 才不关心这些.
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 问了就又责任了  你们是不是有serial5的新品？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 没戏
<O0XX> yunfan: 啥？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 没人再care mips了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂.
<yunfan> O0XX: mips
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 也就是说, 永远别想给路由器用了?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 等arm的路由器吧
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 应该可以  修改不会很大  你去跟mips官方吐槽下
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这年头技术能不能成全靠爹
<onlylove> O0XX: arm的路由早有了
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 懒得弄了...
<FJKong> happyaron: 拜见贵族单身豪
<yunfan> onlylove: 但都不怎么叼
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你无非是想搞代理  干嘛一定要go
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜见贵族单身携5D3五大洲傲游生壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 拜见贵族单身携5D3五大洲傲游生壕
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 拜见贵族单身携5D3五大洲傲游生壕
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我什么都不搞...
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我啥都不会啊
 * O0XX 我至少搞妹纸...
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 孔叔!!!
<FJKong> 啊
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 哼哼
<yunfan> O0XX: 那你一定得了不少搞费
<FJKong> 你要拿葫芦收了我么？ MSErgo4K
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 不是, 我就是想问, 上次的core dump有了之后, 那个100%的bug能修了嘛?
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 我电脑四年前的了, 实在是撑不住了啊
<FJKong> 这bug应该是搜狗引擎的问题啊
<FJKong> 得让搜狗的攻城狮查 我们这也没代码啊
<FJKong> happyaron: 是不是这个mean？
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: T_T
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 这个的优先级很高啊!
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 风扇太吵了
<FJKong> 挺奇怪的 我这边没出现过100%
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4aff7849tw1eppiu3e7jyg20c806vqv7.gif
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ image/gif
<FJKong> 一直没 碰到
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你怎么会有我的动图!
<BuKaiXin> 这不是色大象么
<BuKaiXin> 还有动的啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: kernel怎么选择不压缩啊?
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, 请教iptables如何只允许一种应用层协议通过
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 不知道... 请教, 如何让make出来的kernel是没有压缩的?
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, Makefile里确定没有这个target?
<O0XX> tenzu: 腾猪猪
<tenzu> O0XX: yo
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 我找找
<tenzu> O0XX: 我想写个多行内容替换的脚本，你会么？
<O0XX> tenzu: sed?
<tenzu> O0XX: sed也行，python脚本也行，能达到目的就好
<O0XX> tenzu: 这种活找破神 eexpss 或者找　破小神 MSErgo4K
<jiero_> 胡说。
<tenzu> 神经常不在
<tenzu> MSErgo4K: yoooooooooooooooooooo
<jiero_> tenzu: 她不是 perl 么
<tenzu> jiero_: 罗姐
<MSErgo4K> tenzu: 疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼疼
<BuKaiXin> 神经在哪里
<jiero_> tenzu: 疼
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, vmlinux是没有压缩的吧
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 是的.
<tenzu> MSErgo4K: sed，帮忙写个多行替换的脚本，行不？或者用python
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, make vmlinux
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, 我查过了，有这个target
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 昂. 赞
<MSErgo4K> tenzu: 先说需求啊.
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, make help ……
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 赞, 我去试试看.
<tenzu> MSErgo4K: 一会儿小窗口发给你
<tryit_> tenzu, 给我也发一份
<MSErgo4K> tenzu: .
<tryit_> tenzu, 好久不写脚本了，练练手，:D
 * O0XX 这是啥？　->  厖
<happyaron> FJKong onlylove O0XX 我错了……
<tryit_> O0XX, Duang他弟弟
<FJKong> happyaron: 100%那问题是不是宋大侠他们的问题
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 拜千人斩
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: OOXXmix 什么关系?
<OOXXmix> 沒有關係
<tenzu> tryit_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10523391/
<tenzu> tryit_: try it
<tenzu> tryit_: 你这上上下下的
<yunfan> tenzu: 人家在强奸频道
<tenzu> yunfan: 好NB的做法
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: 拜牛牛教授
<tenzu> QiongMangHuo: 你是谁？
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: 你的葱白者
<tenzu> QiongMangHuo: 把贡品交上来
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: ...
<happyaron> FJKong: 我觉得是，但没有证据他不承认
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜疼猪
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 拜当当壕
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 保险搞定了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 揭露我啊你
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 赞
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 额没看前文，我错了。。。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 拜牛牛
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: nyfair 没在，你拜错了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你也是牛牛  tenzu 更是牛牛
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我不是
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我是普通人
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你不是, 普通人毛发没有那么浓密
<QiongMangHuo> lol
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸
 * QiongMangHuo 在以肉眼可见的速度消耗过年期间增加的肥肉
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 厉害
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: TAT
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 怎么做到的？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马努力工作快要筋疲力竭叔儿
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 前天两小时羽毛球, 昨天100俯卧撑再加别的锻炼, 今天目前为止只喝了一袋牛奶
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 做不到。。。我就看看就好。。。
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 你在闷声作死
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: onlylove__ 是因为还没洗脸懒得出门, 这几天吃饭还是正常吃的, 晚饭少吃而已
<jiero_> QiongMangHuo: 你。。竟然能长肉
 * jiero_ 怎么都无法胖起来
<Destine> jiero_, 你要不要死远一点。。。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero_: 二月份我锻炼没跟上, 然后过年期间胖了3kg+
<jiero_> QiongMangHuo: 羡慕
<onlylove__> Destine: 你可以ignore之，我怀疑 jiero_在袋鼠国呆的不会讲话了
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 哦，我倒是也长不到那么快就是了。
<Destine> onlylove__, 哎。。。
<jiero_> onlylove__: 。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 看你怎么吃了...
<jiero_> QiongMangHuo: 你怎么吃的。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero_: 顿顿吃多
<jiero_> QiongMangHuo: 多累。不想吃。
<Destine> onlylove__, 快顺手了结了他。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 他在暴殄天物, 怎么吃都不胖还不享受吃得乐趣
<onlylove__> Destine: 我现在最想了结的是那天杀的项目经理，今天拿解雇来吓唬我
<jiero_> QiongMangHuo Destine发现我可能是这种怪病。 low latent inhibition
<onlylove__> Destine: 靠，谁怕谁现在，正是求职热季
<palomino|working> 没洗脸导致体重上升? QiongMangHuo
<jiero_> onlylove__: 快去。
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: ...
<Destine> onlylove__, 换工作~
<onlylove__> 喵咪咪的，OP来一发！我先搞定 jiero_！
<onlylove__> Destine: 诶，暂时找不到合适的，jusss都要来帝都了，我的生存空间更小了
<jiero_> onlylove__:  op 我。
<onlylove__> jiero_: KB你！
<Destine> 突然感觉好安静。。。
<onlylove_> 靠，刚要动手自己掉了
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 因为他掉线了
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的……这渣渣网
<onlylove_> 看代码应付PM去，省得他说我整天没事干，丫丫的一个半成品，要啥没啥，看毛线啊！
<onlylove_> 下周一我非得好好的喷下阿三去
<onlylove_> 顺带喷下他的印度口音
<onlylove_> 真TM恶心
<onlylove_> 本来就烦java项目
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 早
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 请教 vim 小王子， nnoremap <C-\>d :scs find d <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR> 这句配置里面的 C-\ d 这个组合键按好几次才会生效是为什么呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 你开个纯的term试试? 怀疑是被别的捕获了
<MSErgo4K> vim也要快捷键序列?
<MSErgo4K> 那岂不是浪费了那么多模式?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 可以绑定成别的啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我就是说让 BuKaiXin 绑定到别处啊
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 我看大家都那么绑
<BuKaiXin> MSErgo4K: 说起来昨天那个片子连怎么绑都没教
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 想学？
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 教程有的是啊
<BuKaiXin> 没有啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 因为这么绑和tags的C-]接近
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 我看他们用 global 的也这么绑
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 是 我现在用global
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 度娘搜索 “绳艺”
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: .....
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 你果然是啥都知道啊
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 你的配置文件没更新？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 请叫我 小能淫
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 更新了啊
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 文能淫，武能站的色黑猫儿
<onlylove_> O0XX: 重口味
<tryit> onlylove_, 捏先炒了他就好了
<tryit> onlylove,  你先炒了他就好了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请教界面假死问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468627 基本配置： i7+16G内存，Nvidia GTX765 + HD4600集显 ubuntu 14.04 X64 问题： 安装nvidia-331之后，经常不定时无入假死，仅限unity图形界面，试过各种方法均无解 卸载完331驱动后，恢复正常，请问各位大神，怎么解决这个
<onlylove> tryit: 炒了他不是问题，问题是我以后咋办，我还指望拿去年年终呢，要和三月份工资一起，就是要四月初
<onlylove> tryit: 你新工作搞的咋样了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你年终也就一个月 如果你去的下家给你翻一倍工资 你怕个p啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 有一个月还好呢，我这几天疯狂刷51呢，不过估计希望不大
<onlylove> yunfan: 外包居多
<onlylove> yunfan: 看到就没想法
<tryit> onlylove, 我新工作等着面试呢，不过现在我开始面试其他人了，hoho
<yunfan> onlylove: 先混两年
<onlylove> yunfan: 据曾经外包的说过，大概半个月？我就呵呵下，不过蚊子再小也是肉，
<onlylove> yunfan: 找到下家之前先呆着
<onlylove> yunfan: 他要真开掉我还好呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 省的我下不了决心
<gfxmode_> http://club.jd.com/bbsDetail/851326_baab9f96-28a3-43b7-af49-0fb3e04b4435_1.html
<^k^> gfxmode_: ⇪ 苏菲（sofy）弹力贴身系列 棉柔 日用 洁翼型卫生巾 230mm*34片（新老包装随机发放）--卧槽！买卫生巾你给我使个震动棒的箱子！！...
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这几天干活是不怎么上线，可是丫丫的说好的培训拖了两个月我要做什么都不知道，今天奶奶的说要我push，说了一堆恶心人的
 * tryit 各位大壕谁写过 iptables 的extention 没？？
<yunfan> onlylove: 大概是想你自己走 省点遣散费
<yunfan> tryit: iptables 哪里有extension 是netfilter吧
<tryit> yunfan, man iptables-extensions
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 你还研究那个……
<yunfan> tryit: 那我没注意 我以前看cloudflare的人写了个文章讲他们扩展netfilter做了个更猛的tcpdump之类的工具
<tryit> yunfan, 我现在的任务，需要扩展 iptables ，或者扩展 netfilter+iptables
<onlylove> tryit: 新版的不应该是netfilter么
<onlylove> tryit: 既然有man手册，看下照猫画虎咯
<yunfan> tryit: 那就去找cloudflare那个文章 我看看
<tryit> onlylove, man 是关于如何使用 iptables 的 extensions 的
<yunfan> https://blog.cloudflare.com/bpf-the-forgotten-bytecode/   tryit
<tryit> yunfan, 多谢，我看看
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 国内有没有做网关杀毒设备比较好的厂家? 深信服?
<yunfan> tryit: 好说 稍后打一万给我表示谢意吧
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 不了解
<MSErgo4K> 昂...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你买买买墨水去吧
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 买个x1 carbon凑单
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 没人帮我凑单
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 这事你不应该问 BuKaiXin么
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 有道理
<tryit> yunfan, 有没有啥关于应用层防火墙的实现？
<O0XX> tryit: gfw
<MSErgo4K> BuKaiXin: 有啥网关杀毒设备做得好的厂家?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: gfw
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .. ... ....
<yunfan> tryit: 这个就不知道了  你大概要做个proxychains那种东西
<tryit> MSErgo4K, iptables针对应用层协议进行过滤有点力不从心了，L7-filter扩展也问题多多 cc yunfan onlylove
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 我只用过一条iptables命令, iptables -F
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2015/03/search-and-navigation-in-clion/
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Search and navigation in CLion | JetBrains CLion Blog
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 比source insight差远了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我没用过啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: source insight绝对赞
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我还没见过比source insight更厉害的
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 是嘛? 我查查.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 一直听说, 但是我没试过
<tryit> MSErgo4K, O0XX cscope就挺爽
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 差太多...
<O0XX> tryit: 差太多
<O0XX> tryit: 你用用就知道
<abc_> tolerious: asdfsdf
<tryit> O0XX, SI对UTF支持不好貌似
<tolerious> abc_: what?
<yunfan> tryit: 是你懒得整而已 他那个bpf是字节码的 你可以把各种协议头解析都写进去
<gfxmode> O0XX: Source Navigator呢？
<O0XX> gfxmode: 没用过不知道
<abc_> tolerious: abc
<gfxmode> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sourcenav/
<^k^> ⇪ w: Source Navigator NG | SourceForge.net
<tolerious> abc_: lll
<abc_> tolerious, what?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 其实我现在不是很相信静态分析了.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 不是分析，其实就是读代码的...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 当然动态语言不好静态分析...不是不能，你忘了王神的那个东
<O0XX> 西了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: def xxx {if a = 0 return string else return array}  然后就都毁了.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 王垠啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: dui
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 恩...
 * tolerious duang
 * ghosTM55 duang
<yunfan> O0XX: py是有编译的
<MSErgo4K> ruby也有编译啊
<MSErgo4K> 1.9添加的编译
<yunfan> O0XX: 王龈那东西肯定有限制的  运行时候动态改的语言 他不可能完全可以不运行解析出所有结果
<yunfan> 这跟停机问题有点像
<QiongMangHuo> 牛牛们
<O0XX> yunfan: 不懂，所以是王神
<O0XX> yunfan: 你也是神
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你也是神，啊神
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我是渣渣
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你也是神，啊神
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 玩儿蛋去
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你也是神, 晕神
<tryit>  yunfan 我仔细看过那篇文章了，提供了一个新的思路，thx\
<O0XX> yunfan: 你也是神, 晕神
<tryit> yunfan, 高手在民间～
<O0XX> tryit: 毛，这叫神下凡
<tryit> O0XX, ...
<QiongMangHuo> 神下凡一般不是糟蹋就是被糟蹋
 * MSErgo4K 膜拜各位大神
 * O0XX 肚子越来越大了...
 * O0XX 都顶到桌子了...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 耳机给我听听...刚买的？
<jusss> jjjddj进他
<MSErgo4K> o0
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 大二买的...
<jusss> 的jjjj
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • broadcom crystalhd installing on ubuntu 12.04 编译出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468628 hp mini 1000, 就是那个年代比较经典的上网本, 最近想着再折腾一下, broadcom crystal hd 硬件解压卡, 这个在 windows xp 下蛮好用的, 从官网下载了对应的 linux 驱动, 根据里面的 readme 档安装, 中途报
<^k^>  ─> 错 简单理解是编译的问题, 请大侠们指点一下. 统计信息: 发表于 由 samuelgl — 2015-03-04 15:47
<yunfan> O0XX: p呢 我啥也不懂 只不过基本逻辑还是知道得 就像你不懂电路 也知道别把手指伸进插座里
<yunfan> tryit: 所以说你更要多打1万给我了
<yunfan> O0XX: 还看得到jj不
<tryit> yunfan, 帮我内推吧，公司会打给你的
<yunfan> tryit: 我公司你可不会来得 你收入都比我高多了
<tryit> yunfan, which one ?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • broadcom crystalhd installing on ubuntu 12.04 编译出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468628 hp mini 1000, 就是那个年代比较经典的上网本, 最近想着再折腾一下, broadcom crystal hd 硬件解压卡, 这个在 windows xp 下蛮好用的, 从官网下载了对应的 linux 驱动, 根据里面的 readme 档安装, 中途报
<^k^>  ─> 错 简单理解是编译的问题, 请大侠们指点一下. 2楼是 readme 档的全部 3楼是 按部就班 操作中的报错 …
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: go这没有析构真是麻烦
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 要毛析构, 全都gc
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 试试nim吧, 赞的很
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 赞赞的
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我想在析构的时候干点羞羞的事情啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 现在不能干了...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://github.com/Araq/Nim/wiki/Nim-for-C-programmers
<yunfan> tryit: 你不是再魔都么
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这种没爹的火不起来
<tryit> yunfan, 是啊
<yunfan> tryit: 我记得你弄了个高薪职位 有20-30k
<tryit> yunfan, 我paste过好几个40、50W的还，呵呵
<gfxmode_> 拜各位人生赢家
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: paste?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: python也没爹吧?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ruby?
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 就是贴出来给大家YY一下下
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 时代不一样了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 因为已经有足够的语言了?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: python那个时候现在的知名的爹还没出名呢
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 别
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, "大家"也包括我
<yunfan> tryit: 反正你比我钱多  不过我不妒忌你 因为我比你信息多
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 我很嫉妒你比我帅啊！
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 发真相来
<onlylove> O0XX: 羞羞的事是啥？需要帮你下不 www.rousi.xyz ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 肉丝网 (@ rousi.xyz)
<O0XX> onlylove: 见多识广
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, MSErgo4K有真相～、
<onlylove> O0XX: 毛，昨天还是啥时候逛oschina发现的
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 发来
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 发来
<gfxmode_> onlylove: 好网站
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 好。
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 让 O0XX 发你吧.
<QiongMangHuo> 为啥你们都有?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 看某信
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 哪弄的?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: MSErgo4K 发我的
<anti-unix> hi
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点.  16:16
<anti-unix> buddy
<gfxmode> 公司的无线网太差了，老了掉线
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 换公司
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 换不起，最近穷成狗
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个不错的说 http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_374521.htm
<^k^> ⇪ : System76推出基于Broadwell平台的Meerkat Ubuntu Linux迷你PC_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 工作了 还没点积蓄？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不错诶.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: system76.com 这网站做的也不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* System76 - Ubuntu Laptops, Desktops, and Servers (@ system76.com)
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 买买买吧
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 行, 你快买
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我只负责推荐啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 那是我的工作啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 现在你失业了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 那我就没有工作了啊. 买买买就是别人的工作了啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这网站做的真不错
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我要是会做就好了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 网站?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: system76.com
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我去看看
<yunfan> O0XX: 你看评论没 就是intel的公版nuc
<O0XX> yunfan: 这个对终端用户无所谓，我不care他是什么，买来能满足我需求
<O0XX> 就行
<MSErgo4K> 我不关心是不是nuc...
<O0XX> yunfan: 反正我自己没能力自己攒一台出来
<yunfan> c预处理器可支持表达式替换？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问一下 这个配置能否运行ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468629 酷睿二双核T7500 2.2G(4M)、1G内存 60G硬盘 显卡集显与内存共享512MB 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ch1neseSunSh1ne — 2015-03-04 15:59
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1731171
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【金坷垃×邓丽君】甜蜜蜜的金坷垃 （已修复后半部分） - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 看3:30以后的
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1731171 看3:30以后的
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 出去吃饭回来看
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 有no space了么？
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<zoufeng> 没人说话啊？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ebian/scripts/misc/prepare-personal-ppa-source
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 带薪编译, 要这么快干嘛
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这孩子...
<onlylove> apache mina是啥……
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 就canonistack吧，价格便宜量又足。。。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂.
<happyaron> O0XX: 不要钱的东西啥叫便宜……
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 编没编好还不是你说了算
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 有道理, 真聪明
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 小能婬
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ...
 * onlylove 看了一眼完美世界的JD，突然不敢投简历了
<onlylove> KVM什么的，早忘了
<O0XX> onlylove: 投投投
<onlylove> O0XX: 擦，完美世界我没去过啊，我就知道丫的挺赚钱，就是不知道它的员工赚钱不
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 投投投
<jusss> onlylove: 这周末请我吃饭吧
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，你不怕我把你卖了？
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我还是补下KVM和LXC吧……
<jusss> onlylove: 我就200斤，不怕
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 在这边一年，linux荒废的差不多了
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: kvm我知道, 切换鼠标键盘显示器的, lxc是啥?
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 靠，滚，两个都是虚拟化
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: kvm??
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么不是xen?
<jusss> onlylove: vps好像都是xen
<onlylove> jusss: xen是商业化的？忘了，反正rhel5的时候xen多，后来就kvm了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: kernel-based virtual machine
 * MSErgo4K 天啦撸, 这么神奇? kvm这种东西都成虚拟化了?
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 知道你个不靠谱的喜欢装傻卖萌
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 别当我没用过KVM，我用过，还没少用，不过是在家的时候
<jusss> onlylove: 忘了是不是，据说有人喷xen，因为xen根本就不是个软件，而是个操作系统
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 我也用过啊
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 这东西不是一用就会嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，其实xen我印象不深 了
<yunfan> onlylove:  请我吃好了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/arch/x86/boot/Makefile?id=refs/tags/v4.0-rc2
<onlylove> yunfan: 你和jusss一起吧，凑一桌，我正好安排下时间
<jusss> onlylove: linode digitalocean这两家都是xen
<yunfan> onlylove: 去哪里吃 该不会是你拿个宾馆吧
<onlylove> jusss: 历史问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 我那地方不管吃
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以为你要下厨
<onlylove> yunfan: 你俩协商，别把我吃穷
<onlylove> yunfan: 我下厨你敢吃？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不知道吃什么
<jusss> onlylove: 我乡下来的，吃不穷你
<onlylove> yunfan: 难道继续bbq？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不要了 浪费钱 我肚子也不行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那我也不知道吃啥啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你总不会想吃呷哺吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没有想吃得 如果可以 我希望自己动手下厨
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没那条件
<yunfan> 炒个辣椒丝炒肉都好得
<onlylove> jusss: 你想吃啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 之前被人拖着到处川菜……
<jusss> onlylove: 只要不是辣的就行
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥麻辣诱惑 四川仁火锅啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不吃川菜和孜然
<onlylove> 靠……真难……
<yunfan> 麻辣烫没问题
<onlylove> 算了，还是呷哺吧，省事
 * O0XX 你们要去吃6块钱的麻辣烫？
<yunfan> lol
<yunfan> O0XX: 6块钱一串？
<happyaron> 麻辣诱惑有啥菜好吃，求推荐
<yunfan> 我记得我以前吃麻辣烫都得吃到50
<O0XX> yunfan: http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=6%E5%9D%97%E9%92%B1%E9%BA%BB%E8%BE%A3%E7%83%AB&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&f=8&rsv_bp=0&rsv_idx=2&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ err: no title
<yunfan> 现在没拿肚子了
<yunfan> O0XX: 其实有得事你要反过来想 也许那女的还觉得赚到了呢
<O0XX> yunfan: 深刻
<onlylove_> 靠，
<onlylove_> 又掉
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我记得我吃的时候，有个鸡还是啥的，
<O0XX> onlylove_:麻辣诱惑现在都做这种生意了？
<onlylove_> O0XX: 滚
<jusss> O0XX: 13次是迟药了吗
<jusss> O0XX: 一夜13次
<jusss> 这还不挂了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 哦
<yunfan> jusss: 炒作 事避孕套厂商的事件营销
 * tryit 饿……
<onlylove_> O0XX: 和aron说正事呢
<happyaron> onlylove_: 需要订位么
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不知道，看情况吧
<jusss> yunfan: 这个和避孕套有什么联系？
<onlylove_> happyaron: http://www.dianping.com/shop/2647645/dish-%E5%B0%8F%E7%B1%B3%E6%A4%92%E7%88%B1%E4%B8%8A%E5%B0%8F%E5%85%AC%E9%B8%A1
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 小米椒爱上小公鸡(图)-麻辣诱惑(富力广场店)-北京-大众点评网 价格:￥42
<happyaron> onlylove_: o
<yunfan> jusss: 戴套嘛
<yunfan> 川菜不如湘菜好
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你那又sa的活计做没，我不想在这上上下下的了
<yunfan> 湘菜的辣椒事真的 川菜的都是忽悠人的
<happyaron> onlylove_: 木有
<onlylove_> yunfan: 反正都是辣
<yunfan> onlylove_: 川菜主要是麻 这个我罪讨厌
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你可以去吃油碟
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那个油可以解麻
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我都讨厌
<onlylove_> yunfan: ……
<yunfan> 湘菜又辣又咸 接近我们那边的口味
<happyaron> 这段日子爱粤菜
<happyaron> 清淡有滋味
<yunfan> 没兴趣
 * tryit 给你们个建议，去海底捞吧
<yunfan> 尤其事白斩鸡那种东西
<onlylove> tryit: 求放过！
<tryit> onlylove, ……
<onlylove> tryit: 我宁可请他们去东来顺
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在我上次去那个bbq已经98一位了
<onlylove> yunfan: 98……好吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 那天叫你没来 错过啦 哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 看来肉涨价了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 没办法，我下班那个时间……
<tryit> 海底捞差不多也是100一位
<yunfan> 我觉得吃火锅吃不到什么东西
<yunfan> 不如去点个酸菜鱼吃吃
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我发现了个好东西
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 啥?
<onlylove> yunfan: 我都在单位餐厅吃的，外面有啥好吃的真不清楚
<tsitsiklis> 火鍋...
<jusss> onlylove: 那什么贵吃什么吧
<onlylove> jusss: 其实我觉得李先生挺贵的
<yunfan> onlylove: 帝都的饭我都觉得贵 因为我那里蛋炒饭加蛋才6块钱
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 请教个问题
<tsitsiklis> 蛋炒飯好吃
<tsitsiklis> yunfan:你們蛋炒飯有炒辣椒嗎
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 额, 别用 "请教" 啊.
<jusss> 前天搜了下恐怖电影 现在找个恐怖片真难 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10525039/
<yunfan> tsitsiklis: 以前吃的  以前我住天通苑 他有个楼顶饮食一条街
<yunfan> 我吃的就是 多加两个蛋的跺椒蛋炒饭
<yunfan> 那个吃的爽啊  饭上全盖着鸡蛋了
<onlylove_> sourceforge也纠结，这公司网真……
<tsitsiklis> 毆毆
<tsitsiklis> 聽起來超好吃
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 你见过哪些单纯的ramdisk应用没？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 啥叫ramdisk应用?
<jusss> onlylove_: sf本来就被gfw了
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 就是把整个ramdisk作为 / 挂上使用
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不知道.
<yunfan> tsitsiklis:  你喜欢吃苏州的 估计受不了
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: https://github.com/raspberrypi/tools/blob/master/mkimage/imagetool-uncompressed.py
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 感觉还是不太对
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K:  他有一个写死的地址
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 给arm用的入口?
<gfrog> O0XX_: MSErgo4K 懂perl嘛？
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 略懂
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 对，就是把内核前面的东西取出来，然后把后面的解压缩，再
<O0XX_> 拼一起
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: perl里面写包含"和'的字符串咋办？ 用啥转义不？
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 有个boot-uncompressed.txt 和 args-uncompressed.txt
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 单引号里面的不需要转义, 双引号里的需要\转义.
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: cool, thx
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: :-)
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 昂.
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 其实解开好说，解开还能boot是个问题
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 不需要解开啊.
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 内核会拼一些头在压缩的文件里
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 其实有还没压缩的中间文件啊.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 昂. 需要的是那些头 + 没压缩的文件?
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/multiboot/multiboot.html
<^k^> ⇪ w: Multiboot Specification version 0.6.96
<onlylove_> fatjar装不上……不爽ing
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 这个头还真复杂.. https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/x86/boot.txt
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 你们搞吧
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 我干我的了
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助，ubuntu访问Windows share经常会卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468630 以前没有注意，最近用了新的14.04和14.10去访问Windows Server 2008上的共享文件，经常会在mount的时候卡死，但是正常的时候又是很正常的，通常在加载多个共享文件夹，再次加载其他文件夹的时候比
<onlylove__> 我知道avast被墙了，但是听说avira也被墙了？
<onlylove__> avast被墙，勉强因为丫提供VPN，avira犯毛错误了！
<onlylove__> 如果真被墙了，那就裸着好了，360什么的真下作
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 不用试了，arm的build_target里有Image这个,这个是未压缩的
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: x86下没有了
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 能用就行了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 昂...
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 这个头太复杂了..
<jusss> onlylove 我现在一直都没装杀毒软件
<jusss> onlylove 平常内存才吃21左右，速度也很快
<jusss> 4g
<onlylove> jusss: 我经常作死，杀毒还是有必要的，系统还原也开着
<onlylove> jusss: 现在想想，nv的双显卡真TM的……烦
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本上独显就是个坑
<onlylove> jusss: 不是的，最起码之前不是
<jusss> onlylove: 只要不能直接输出就是坑，难道以前的独显可以？
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候显卡还是显卡，CPU还是CPU，自从intel把显卡丢进U里面，nv 搞了个optimus以后……
<onlylove> jusss: 废话，以前独显直接连显示器
<jusss> onlylove: 那是多少年以前的事了
<onlylove> jusss: 不超过3年
<jusss> onlylove: 有的intel cpu是没显卡的，据说很少 i7某个型号好像就没
<onlylove> jusss: e3就没
<onlylove> jusss: 反正现在intel和AMD都把显卡做U里面了
<cherrot> I显卡不连显示器连什么？
<jusss> 什么都不连吧
<ruifeng_> 为毛intel要搞进CPU里，拿出来单独做多好
<onlylove_> ruifeng_: 印象里面的一直到G41好像还在主板上，然后i系列U出来2还是啥时候，就进U了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 有没有什么比较廉价的抗噪音的耳罩？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我对那没研究，问 BuKaiXin
<yunfan> cc BuKaiXin
<onlylove> 下班
<gebjgd> yunfan, 直接嵌入式耳机就够了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 接吻"贞操" : 男:"当我每次吻你的时候,你为什么老是闭上了眼睛?"女:"表示我没有看见埃"
<jusss> the imitation game出bd了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于UBUNTU卸载的问题。急。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468635 今天刚去UBUNTU官网下载的UBUNTU镜像文件 用里面的WUBI.EXE安装的 安装完重启，选择进入UBUNTU后发现有点问题。 然后想重新安装一遍就把UBUNTU删了（安装到了C盘）。本来自带卸载程序，然后不知道怎么
<^k^>  ─> 想的直接删除了整个文件。结果现在想在E盘重建一个UBUNTU出现了这个情况。 cannot install into E:\ubuntu …
<jusss> 我擦，今天怎么了，好几个大片都出来了
<jusss> the hobbit
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 山西大学报道！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468636 有没有山西大学的？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Justin 熊熊 — 2015-03-04 19:12
<mjkr> 电信给家庭装的宽带访问某国外IP的流量速度限制与腾讯云机房访问某国外IP的流量速度限制是一样或类似的吗？后者会不会更快呢？如果是，能快多少呢？
<iMadper> 流量速度限制 <-  是个什么鬼?
<iMadper> 还有这东西?
<mjkr> iMadper: 比如，你建一条从你家到Hurricane Electric的6in4，然后从code.google.com下载东西测速
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Code (@ code.google.com)
<mjkr> 这是方案一
<iMadper> mjkr: ipv6 -> 4的隧道?
<iMadper> mjkr: 用ipv4的包存ipv6全部数据?
<iMadper> mjkr: 然后呢?
<mjkr> 对。方案二是建一条从你家到腾讯云的L2TP/IPsec，然后6in4从腾讯云到Hurricane Electric.
<mjkr> 对于方案二，你家到腾讯云之间还有一条6in4
<iMadper> mjkr: 你就是想问, 跳转之后的速度有没有可能比直连速度还快?
<mjkr> 对
<iMadper> mjkr: 很有可能啊.
<mjkr> iMadper: 此话怎讲？
<iMadper> mjkr: 我直接下载我公司网站的镜像, 30kb/s. 走日本中转之后, 1mb/s
<onlylove> 路由啊路由
<mjkr> 可是腾讯云的机房在广州/上海
<iMadper> mjkr: 日本机房还在日本呢. 我公司机房在美帝.
<mjkr>  对于，假定code.google.com的机房在加州，而腾讯云的机房在上海
<mjkr> 对于方案一，二
<iMadper> mjkr: 你试试不就知道了? 反正我都说了, 很有可能会更快.
<mjkr> 试试要钱啊……
<iMadper> mjkr: 哦.
<mjkr> 你们有腾讯云的wget一个文件不就知道了
<iMadper> mjkr: 谁能知道每条链路的实际速度? 你不问, 永远不可能知道.
<iMadper> s/你不问/你不试/
<mjkr> 所以我想找个有腾讯云的实际wget试一下
<onlylove> mjkr: 你获得的，只能是测试时的数据，下一秒会发生啥谁也不知道
<iMadper> 腾讯云是个什么鬼?
<mjkr> 我需要的是{0,3,6,9,12,15,18,21}时的数据，其他时间点我不关心
<iMadper> http://www.qcloud.com/   卧槽, 这么高端.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 腾讯云 - 云端生态，价值共享 价格:￥30
<mjkr> 不高端，便宜
<iMadper> mjkr: 有香港机房, 还不高端?
<mjkr> 香港机房又不通国内
<mjkr> hk有edis.at就好了，何必找腾讯
<alvin_rxg> Title: EDIS - Ihr Partner für professionelles Webhosting. In Österreich und auf der ganzen Welt. (@ edis.at)
<iMadper> mjkr: 谁说香港机房不通国内了
<mjkr> iMadper: 一般香港的机房不与电信/联通bgp-peer
<iMadper> 香港机房最大特点就是贵...
<mjkr> 有的要额外收钱的
<mjkr> edis.at的还好
<iMadper> mjkr: 是嘛? 我用过的机房, 香港的最快. ping 10 - 20ms
<mjkr> pachosting的？
<mjkr> 到大陆10-20ms一般都是要额外收费的。所以贵。
<iMadper> pachosting是啥?
<iMadper> 反正我买不起香港的...
<iMadper> 现在日本和新加坡凑合用
<mjkr> 那是因为你没找到。找到的话你就不想用了。
<mjkr> https://www.pachosting.hk/en/
<^k^> mjkr: ⇪ PacHosting - Professional Cloud Web Hosting, Email Hosting, Server Hosting Provider in Hong Kong
<mjkr> 巨贵，但是它与电信/联通bgp-peer
<mjkr> 如果你加钱的话
<mjkr> 话说回来，国内机房到国外的速度，与家庭宽带到国外的速度，到底差别在哪里?
<mjkr> 在未触动gfw的前提下，电信对家庭用户到国外的流量会限制吗？
<mjkr> 我记得以前cernic是有限制国外流量的
<onlylove> 机房的带宽大啊……家庭宽带上下行怎么能和机房比
<mjkr> 那好，假设腾讯云机房到Hurricane Electric的带宽足够大，-
<mjkr> 那家庭宽带到腾讯云的带宽呢？
<onlylove> 你还要考虑的一个问题是路由
<onlylove> 不然的话也不会有CDN啥的
<mjkr> 当然假设腾讯云机房和家庭宽带都是电信
<mjkr> 且两个电信分支直接bgp-peer
<onlylove> 那要看电信的心情，心情好应该是家庭宽带全速
<mjkr> 杭州通过电信访问上海电信的机房会有限速问题吗，比如？
<^k^> iMadper: define:pachosting not defined.
<onlylove> 这个不知道
<onlylove> 反正我就知道延迟什么的……
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu14.10唤醒后不能输入密码登录的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468637 大家好！我在使用ubuntu14.10时发现有唤醒后不能输入密码的问题，不知道大家有没遇到。。是否有解决方法。 谢谢！！ 11.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 Janliz — 2015-03-04 22:05
 * iMadper 公司的编译服务器真赞!
<mjkr> 现在国内除了腾讯云/阿里云还有哪几家在做虚拟主机的？
<happyaron> iMadper: 哪个。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 介绍来给我用用
<iMadper> happyaron: canonistack
<happyaron> iMadper: io慢死了
<iMadper> happyaron: 下班前提交了两个kernel的编译, 现在跑完一个了
<happyaron> iMadper: 卡出翔
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是跑完了一个了啊!
<happyaron> iMadper: 你那不是重i/o TAT
<iMadper> happyaron: 比ppa快多了好伐
<happyaron> iMadper: ppa 就给你2-3个vcpu好伐
<iMadper> happyaron: 对啊, 所以这个canonistack已经不错了啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 你有更好的?
<happyaron> iMadper: 自己台式机lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 买不起...
<happyaron> i7-3770
<happyaron> iMadper: 用canonistack编译搜狗输入法，生成安装包是重io活儿，然后就卡出翔啊
<happyaron> 后来就都放tmpfs了
<happyaron> 然后发现内存io其实也不咋快
<happyaron> 公司舍不得钱放好机器，都是老amd
<CloudFStrife> 我可以问个问题吗？我安装了文泉驿字体，为什么在终端设置字体的时候找不到文泉驿字体 呢？
<happyaron> CloudFStrife: WQY 开头的
<CloudFStrife> 是的
<happyaron> CloudFStrife: 刚装完的话建议重新登录，还是没有的话就不应该了
<CloudFStrife> 安装的包有fonts-wqy-microhei，fonts-wqy-zenhei，ttf-wqy-microhei，ttf-wqy-zenhei，xfonts-wqy
<CloudFStrife> 重新登陆过了，很无奈呢
<havingFun> 还有没睡的吗？
<CloudFStrife> happyaron 谢谢
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<onlylove> happyaron: 内存如果不快的话，就剩下cache了
<happyaron> onlylove: 赶脚其实是负载太重了cpu忙不过来啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 大家都像 iMadper 这样丧心病狂地狂编译
<gebjgd> happyaron, 编译整夜开着就好了
<mjkr> cache太小了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我们的产品 现在编译一次3个小时
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我那是实时的啊，提交的时候要跑测试决定接收还是拒绝撒
<happyaron> gebjgd: 测试完毕之后异步生成安装包
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我都是先生成安装包
<gebjgd> happyaron, cmake 之后cpack
<happyaron> 你们的产品太大了没法实时编译好伐
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... 我就是, 编译了, 两个内核而已...
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 有啥好的编译服务器吗?
<iMadper> happyaron: aws/azure?
<happyaron> iMadper: 据说suse那个免费的很好
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知这两家哪个好
<iMadper> happyaron: 我就是想知道哪个免费..
<happyaron> iMadper: azure免费时长多些
<iMadper> happyaron: suse那个好? 我试试看去
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<happyaron> iMadper: 有个类似ppa的东东
<iMadper> happyaron: 而且azure有国内机房, 网速快!
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是虐canonistack吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂...
<mjkr> azure国内的机房在哪里？
<happyaron> iMadper: 不虐更没新机器用
<happyaron> iMadper: 都虐了cts扛不住就有机器了
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<iMadper> happyaron: 那我写个脚本, 编译完了删除清空缓存重新编译
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<happyaron> iMadper: canonistack上会计算你的cpu hour的
<happyaron> iMadper: 就正常虐吧
<happyaron> 要不改天gfrog奉命去砍你咋办
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 这么变态? 派金牌杀手来对付我?
<happyaron> lol
<mjkr>  中国azure连国外的性能怎样？
<mjkr> iMadper: ^
<mjkr> 同问amazon
<iMadper> mjkr: 不知道, 有免费的时间, 你自己试试呗.
<mjkr> 我以为你们已经有人用过了……
<iMadper> mjkr: 你这么关注这个干嘛?
<iMadper> mjkr: 有需求?
<mjkr> 当然有需求
<mjkr> 我需要一台位于国内的虚拟机，它到国内电信的速度不受限，而它到国外的流量速度应远高于电信家庭光纤到国外的流量速度
<gebjgd> mjkr, 跟老习要
 * onlylove 刚知道J2EE环境就是java+tomcat+mysql+eclipse……
<onlylove> 原来我不知不觉的已经会J2EE环境配置了……
<mjkr> 你们不用netbeans?
<onlylove> 用啥不重要……
<onlylove> 你把eclipse换掉不就好了
<onlylove> 反正就那么些东西
<onlylove> tomcat换成jboss啥的
<onlylove> 然后mysql换成oracle或者db2
<gfxmode> iMadper: 感觉像VPS
<gfxmode> 腾讯云
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，难道我要去自己公司内部网站去投下那个银行的职位……
<onlylove> 大概不会给我加薪，算了，到时候再说吧
 * jusss just watched the imitation game 2014
<jusss> it's a great movie!
<jusss> my IME has broken
<knownbad> .
<FishOneeyed> 有人起床了吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-05
<tsitsiklis> 早晨好
<tenzu> python 求助
<tenzu> pity: 勇哥会python么？
<pity> tenzu_: 会一点儿，挺长时间没用了
<pity> tenzu_: 叫兽有啥需求？
<tenzu_> pity: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=468638
<^k^> ⇪ w: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<tenzu_> pity: 看看会搞不
<pity> tenzu_: 看上去好复杂，就是想做替换是吗？
<tenzu_> pity: 只是替换
<pity> tenzu_: 你用的 Windows？
<tenzu_> pity: A.txt里其他部分都能替换成功，唯独我写出来的那部分失败了
<tenzu_> pity: 对，win8.1
<pity> tenzu_: 不用 Mac 了？
<tenzu_> pity: 做科学计算用台式机嘛
<pity> tenzu_: 哦哦
<tenzu_> pity: 我给的那个例子，成功替换了A.txt里的对应内容
<pity> tenzu_: 一个是 MATERIAL DEFINITIONS 段落，一个是 PARTS DEFINITIONS 段落，这两个段落都要被替换么？
<tenzu_> pity: 对的，因为下面把两个放到一起了
<tenzu_> pity: $开头的可以看作注释行，不处理也行。重点是*开头的行以及后面的数字
<pity> tenzu_: 替换前后差异很大啊，怎么看出从什么换成了什么？
<pity> tenzu_: 有 QQ 不？
<tenzu_> pity: 没明白你的意思
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 不会编程,求一个开机自动启动virtualbox的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468639 各位高手,本人不会编程,由于喜爱ubuntu系统 已将主要系统替换未ubuntu14.04 虚拟机安装xp使用一些办公软件 目前每次开机时 都需要手动打开终端 在终端中输入optirun virtualbox 通过独立显卡启动
<^k^>  ─> vb 最近了解到脚本这个东西 希望能帮忙做一个 开启后20秒自动执行上述流程的脚本 本人并不是伸手 …
<freeflying> iMadper: 吃元宵了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不爱吃啊...
<iMadper> freeflying: 而且也吃不起啊
<gfxmode> 元宵居然不放假
<yunfan> 元宵有什么好吃的
<freeflying> iMadper: 为啥不要吃
<iMadper> freeflying: 不喜欢吃...
<Sm4rkey> 呵呵,,,元宵
<freeflying> iMadper: fwall的服务器地址是啥啊
<freeflying> iMadper: ss现在没法用啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 那东西难消化
<yunfan> freeflying: 可以用啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 经常被重置
<yunfan> freeflying: 我的还好 可能你用的人太多了吧  要不就是ip呗盯上了  换个端口和加密看看呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是新加坡那个服务器的地址啊
<iMadper> freeflying: ss怎么不能用了?
<gfrog> ^k^: test
<HowIsItGoing> test
<^k^> HowIsItGoing:点点点.  10:03
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙.
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 真讨厌，又要改perl的破玩意
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: lol~ 怎么有这么个活儿?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: irssi 的notify脚本
<Sm4rkey> 依赖 perl  的东西 还是挺多的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: lol~ 我之前写过一次irssi的东西..
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: Good Luck
<pity> HowIsItGoing: lol
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: perl神烦
<HowIsItGoing> pity: perl神烦
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 在办公室了?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 哦 我不在 吃过午饭再过去
<pity> HowIsItGoing: 以前我也这么认为
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: perl很爽啊... 掩盖运算细节方面做的很好
<iMadper> 而且!!! perl
<iMadper> 不强制缩进!!!!
<HowIsItGoing> 神烦
 * HowIsItGoing 重启
<BuKaiXin> 早啊大家 iMadper HowIsItGoing QiongMangHuo
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 没好吃的，不用来
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 拜千人斩
<BuKaiXin> 哎
<BuKaiXin> HowIsItGoing 喊了一下我名字跑了？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 早.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 强制缩进很好 除了复制粘贴的时候特别痛苦以外都很好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不能复制粘贴, 我就不会写代码了啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 直接就不能用了, 还谈什么除此以为的事情
<cleamoon> 发到其他系统就崩了
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 不是千人斩啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 会复制粘贴我也不会写代码 只会改
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 万人斩你好
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 万人斩你好
<BuKaiXin> ....
<BuKaiXin> 打过年的不要黑我啦
<cleamoon> 这里好多女优？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 抢了个amazon直邮的免邮码.  cc BuKaiXin
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 招行, 掌上生活, 发现, 海外淘优惠 第一个就是
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是只能在z.cn的海外购频道用吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不是, 是美亚直邮
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 几个积分?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 9
<Sm4rkey> perl 写十几行的小东西 很顺手
<iMadper> Sm4rkey: 写几百行的也很顺手. 只要不写OO
<cleamoon> perl又不支持OO
<gfrog> iMadper: perl的hash语法是啥？ {a => 'a', b => 'b'}; 这样写么？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 条款第五条 中亚海外购频道
<iMadper> gfrog: %age = ( "Nat",   24,         "Jules", 25,         "Josh",  17  );  就行
<iMadper> gfrog: 用=>也行
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 牛牛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊? 这样啊.. 那就没意思了...
<Sm4rkey> =>  就是逗号  完全相同
<gfrog> iMadper: Sm4rkey cool
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 看看可能也有不错的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是的.
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 赞啊
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 咱啊
 * gfrog 继续重启
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 哎，给 6 岁男娃买个礼物不贵又靠谱的推荐有么
<cleamoon> 黄盘
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 钢笔. 让丫好好学习.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 施耐德 base. 78g太塑料, 拿不出手
<cleamoon> 嗯，钢笔，LAMY  Dialog 3
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 6 岁啊
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 钢笔？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 要不送毛笔 + 一得阁?
<cleamoon> 所以还是买黄盘吧
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 啥啥啥，你觉得 base 不塑料？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 送nds?
<BuKaiXin> base 的质感比 78g 还差
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: base整个就是塑料, 但是比78g高达上很多吧
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 我两只都有啊
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 不过送钢笔这个思路好像靠谱
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 白金 3776
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 白金 3776 14k
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 太贵
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 而且样子也一般
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 写乐?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 有好看点的，质量过关点的
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 又要斩人了？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 啊？ 给亲戚小孩
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 靠，亲戚小孩都不放过？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 你妹
<BuKaiXin> .....
<^k^> gfrog,
<BuKaiXin> 贵圈这么乱
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 要便宜的啊? 之前 O0XX 给我说过一个流弊的牌子, 毕加索
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.284.6lh0tx&id=42793852467&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail  或者这个咯
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 包邮 日本PLATINUM白金 PGB-1000 彩色铝合金笔杆钢笔/墨水笔-淘宝网 价格:58.00
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.2.5X8DrD&id=41527093093&scm=1007.10115.4482.i42793852467&pvid=b4ee4775-e4e1-4db0-8416-f081b757be73
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 包邮 日本 Platinum 白金 PGB-3000 铱金笔 白金3776经典系列-淘宝网 价格:138.00
<BuKaiXin>  iMadper 百元价位就够好了
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 交情没到那份儿上
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 那58的就行了
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 配个墨胆, 配个墨囊 就行了
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 这个 3776 是假的吧
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 那个就不是3776
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 虽然title里面有3776, 但是实际上是PGB 3000
<BuKaiXin> ...
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 3776要是138我立刻买啊
<BuKaiXin> 58 的这支笔怎么样 cc O0XX
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 白金的笔真是不一般的皮实耐草.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 给孩子用, 皮实耐操, 出水流畅 就够了
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 跟那个笑脸笔相比呢
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 笑脸笔? 哪个?
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 白金贵妃?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 百乐 笑脸
<BuKaiXin> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.AzPkDQ&id=36910877642&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=15 iMadper
<^k^> BuKaiXin: ⇪ 包邮 天猫正品 日本百乐PILOT KaKuno笑脸钢笔/FKA-1SR 钢笔 白杆 1支即可包邮，仅限中通快递哦~全国包邮（港澳台、海外）除外，忘亲知悉。 拍下后可以和其他宝贝一并包邮哦，联系客服改价！ 注：钢笔本身不带吸墨器。购买吸墨器套餐可享优惠 价格: 元
<BuKaiXin> 大概一个价位
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不知道诶.
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 我对百乐没好感...
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 但是一直挺喜欢这款的: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1998025129.9.mRnegD&id=14867631777&abbucket=_AB-M32_B15&rn=&acm=03054.1003.1.115927&aldid=klweO6vE&abtest=_AB-LR32-PR32&scm=1003.1.03054.ITEM_14867631777_115927&pos=5
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 包邮 天猫正品日本百乐 速写钢笔/练字钢笔/草图钢笔/FP-50R/送盒 1支即可包邮，仅限中通快递哦~全国包邮（港澳台、海外）除外，忘亲知悉。 拍下后可以和其他宝贝一并包邮哦，联系客服改价！ 注：笔头粗细和中性笔相比如下，EF头(0.38mm),F头(0.5mm),M头(0.7mm)，轻便树脂笔杆 速写
<^k^>  ─> /练字 价格: 元
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX json熟嘛？ 这货的字符串里面只支持ascii嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 不熟
<O0XX> gfrog: 不放ascii你还想放什么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 中文啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 不熟, 支持utf8
<iMadper> gfrog: 你写irssi插件而已, 都需要json了?
<gfrog> iMadper: .
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/460425
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Schneider 施耐德 钢笔金色年华Glam Glod(白) 89元_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: O0XX 这个不错？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 除了太便宜以外，都还好
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 不过建议买日逼
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 日笔
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: .....
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 有啥型号推荐
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 当然了盒子也讲究点就好了
<BuKaiXin> 毕竟送人
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 那就派克
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 面子大
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 马蛋
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 送人的东西，何必管好不好用
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 关键是面子要大
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 派克贵
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 有便宜的
<BuKaiXin> 刚才发的那个
<BuKaiXin> 盒子就很不错了
<cleamoon> 6岁都能送水彩笔吧
<BuKaiXin> 金属的还是
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你预期多少钱吧？
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 百元啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 好吧，派克好像还真没有100+的
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 那就刚才那个施耐德了？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove_> 6岁就送钢笔，你们也太……
<BuKaiXin> 没看是什么尖啊
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 那送啥么
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 人都说了，水彩笔
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 我记得在知乎上看到有一套彩色铅笔
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
<cleamoon> 彩色铅笔好的挺贵的
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 哦, 彩色铅笔, 马可的不错
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 等我给你找链接
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://item.yixun.com/item-2184315.html?YTAG=3.21012210
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【马可（Marco）】3100-48TN马可（Marco）3100-48TN 雷诺阿彩色铅笔 48色铁盒装【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<cleamoon> 送一只仓鼠吧，喜欢就养，不喜欢就吃点
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 铁盒, 很上档次
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 还有199 - 100 的活动
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 你可以买200块钱的, 最后也是100块钱, 然后直接送过去
<BuKaiXin> 啥意思
<gfrog> iMadper: *!#这种符号能在json string里用么？
<BuKaiXin> 199 啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 不知道...
<BuKaiXin> 这价格 99 唉
<BuKaiXin> 我看怎么凑单
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 凑单啊. 凑够200然后你才出100
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 送人又有面子
<gfrog> iMadper: 冒号肯定不行吧， lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 说不定可以呢?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 好像送钢笔确实不怎么靠谱？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 昂, 但是彩色铅笔挺靠谱
<O0XX> gfrog: 为啥不可以呢？
<O0XX> gfrog: 我现在就给你试试
<gfrog> O0XX: 应该是引号引起来就没问题了吧…… 但是我一直遭遇编码错误
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 这个赞
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: http://item.yixun.com/item-2002181.html?YTAG=3.21012000  这个可以凑单来一份
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【施德楼（Staedtler）】STAEDTLERHB木质铅笔24支装133HB施德楼STAEDTLERHB木质铅笔24支装133HB【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 超级赞的铅笔
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  10:48
<O0XX> gfrog: {"name":"test2","version":"asdfa!:dsfa!~"}
<O0XX> gfrog: 完全可以
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 其实我是施德楼自动铅笔的粉丝...
<O0XX>  gfrog: 正常解析
<BuKaiXin> lol
<iMadper> O0XX: mx4 pro降价了
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 得，那支秒杀的钢笔拍到对了
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 多少钱了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 有货么
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 2199
 * iMadper 降了300
<BuKaiXin> 有没有现货主要
<iMadper> 有, 现货发售
 * BuKaiXin 擦哦，好像今天出招行账单.....
<iMadper> http://store.meizu.com/product/meizu_mx4pro.html#3-1-1
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ MX4pro
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  10:52
<O0XX>  gfrog: test failed
 * gfrog 妈蛋，编码成utf8还是不行啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 你用什么解析？
<iMadper> 目测是老版本的perl, 然后他们use utf8
<iMadper> 他没
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  10:54
<O0XX> gfrog: 这种东西就去浏览器里调试，javascript原生支持json
<iMadper> json就是放数据而已, 不关心是啥编码. 重点是你的编程语言有没有设置好utf8支持. 能不能解析那些读到的数据.
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  10:55
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 点点点
<iMadper> gfrog: 点点点
 * gfrog 操，找到问题了，竟然是引号问题，这破string只能用"扩起来
<tryit> iMadper, 现在潜心学习net代码，公司还给钱～感觉真不错
<iMadper> tryit: 羡慕.
<BuKaiXin> tryit: 羡慕
<tryit> iMadper, BuKaiXin :D
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 羡慕
<tryit> iMadper, BuKaiXin 唉，压力山大，得独立实现应用层防火墙
<tryit> cc QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 我可以远程remote学net代码, 请转账付费, 妥妥的
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 这……
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  11:03
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 你提出可行性方案
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 我得先学嘛, 快转账
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 土豪不在乎这么点
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  11:05
 * iMadper 我就静静的看着你们炫富
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  11:06
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 你总是test个鬼啊
<eexpss> tryit: 你这是转行了？
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 小e~
<tryit> eexpss, 没
<tryit> eexpss, 老本行啊
<eexpss> 额。好吧。
<eexpss> 蛋蛋这坏蛋，又换nick
<tryit> eexpss, 之前搞嵌入式和驱动是曲线救国～
<eexpss> 你那曲线，蛮远的
<gfxmode>  搞硬件最赚钱
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 好久没见你了 什么时候来北京请我吃饭啊?
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  11:08
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 要有空。我如果失业了，就去找你。
<tryit> eexpss, 路过魔都，先来这儿～
<eexpss> tryit: 嗯。说不定哪天我就周游全国去了。
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 乃不跟我说话，我只好去test了
<gfrog> eexpss: 好久没见你了 什么时候来北京请我吃饭啊?
<tryit> eexpss, iMadper QiongMangHuo 来上海请你们吃饭～
 * eexpss 想休息了。
<iMadper> tryit: 好啊.
<iMadper> eexpss: 咋了ee?
<eexpss> 基蛙，你又不常驻那边。
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 帮我叫份外卖更显心诚
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 咋了? 他钱赚够了
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 羊毛党。
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 这……一会remote打钱一会叫外卖
<tryit> eexpss, +1
<tryit> eexpss, +1
<eexpss> hoho
<tryit> eexpss, +1
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<iMadper> O0XX: 吃啥啊?
<O0XX>  iMadper: 中午饭
<iMadper> O0XX: 煎饼旁边的麻辣烫?
<eexpss> 麻辣烫? 不干净吧。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你俩可以叫个pizza
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: pizza多难吃?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 叫个鸭子吧.. cc iMadper
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 乳酪的好吃!!!!
<eexpss> 你看蛋蛋多高级。吃屁傻。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我宁愿吃茴香馅儿饼
<iMadper> eexpss: 赞
 * iMadper 西餐难吃到爆!
<eexpss> 蛋蛋整天国外转，估计都不知道怎么称呼食品了。
<O0XX> gfrog: ubuntu里的qemu-kvm为啥要单独打包？
<O0XX> gfrog: 我看是个meta包
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 照顾其它发行版过来的淫
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 只有debian和ｕｂｕｎｔｕ才这样吧？
<BuKaiXin> eexpss: 好久没见你了 什么时候来北京请我吃饭啊?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 很多这样的, ncures-dev也是为了照顾别人
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: fedora下叫啥?
<eexpss> 。。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 不知道，反正arch就叫qemu，也没有kvm这个命令
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 哦 可能是, 我猜的 至少有的meta包是这种考量  或者历史原因
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20150303/43256213_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 儿童挖掘机游乐设施成新宠 日入万元|游乐|孩子_凤凰资讯
<onlylove> 没救了
 * O0XX cat /usr/bin/kvm => exec qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm "$@"
 * O0XX ubuntu真是赞
<eexpss> O0XX: 坏人才用kvm。
<O0XX> eexpss: 好人用啥？小推车推一个显示器？
<eexpss> 好人不用虚拟化的东西。
<onlylove> O0XX: 好人不差钱，全物理机
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你是一个好人
 * O0XX 好人修电脑，坏人床上搞
<onlylove> eexpss: 你是一个好人
 * QiongMangHuo 又发卡, 开心
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你是一个好人
<eexpss> 为啥蛋蛋一直重复呢。哎。
 * O0XX file /usr/bin/kvm-spice => symbolic link to "kvm"
 * O0XX ubuntu真是赞
<eexpss> 估计是想捋羊毛。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 发卡有愧疚感
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 有种发地址。我给你派外卖。
<eexpss> 订50个猪脚过去。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 昨天叫必胜客 结果说我这儿不派送...
<onlylove> O0XX: 其实是这样的，ee神比较穷，然后硬件资源有限，没有多余资源虚拟化
 * eexpss 有钱。 nnnnd
<eexpss> onlylove: momo
<O0XX> eexpss: 任性给我发个大红包呗
<eexpss> 额。订臭豆腐更好。
<eexpss> O0XX: 微信那种？
<O0XX> eexpss: 恩
<O0XX> eexpss: 我也接受银行卡直接转账
<O0XX> eexpss: 以及支付宝
<eexpss> 微信上，没群。才想起。
<eexpss> 只ubuntu的一个群。没蛤蟆。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 面试需要带简历吗？
<O0XX> eexpss: 话说我也没有加你...
<O0XX> jusss: 不用，刷脸
<eexpss> 加入群。又不要单独加人。
<jusss> O0XX: 那我没戏了，脸丑。。。
<O0XX> eexpss: 没事，我有你手机号
<eexpss> 废话。我也有。但和微信无关
<eexpss> 骚扰蛤蟆去。
<O0XX> eexpss:看某信
<eexpss> nnnd 图标集合里面居然没蛤蟆。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 有大眼镜么
<eexpss> 可能有。
<eexpss> 这破微信，居然没杀掉。还弹消息。
<eexpss> nnnd 贴了2张光盘，当蛤蟆眼睛。
<O0XX> eexpss: 何苦...
<O0XX> iMadper: 搞个ｔｅｌｅgram用？
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥东西?
<O0XX> iMadper: 微信装逼版
<eexpss> 虽然有青蛙，但是和你还是有差距啊。 O0XX
<O0XX> eexpss: 那个是　gfrog
<iMadper> O0XX: 我不知道这是啥东西... 能跟微信沟通嘛?
<onlylove_> jusss: 那个扫描微信的东西我知道是啥了，只是一个回复，说他们收到你的简历了
<O0XX> iMadper: 当然不能，能沟通如何装逼
<gfrog> O0XX: 问 haroldwu
<onlylove_> jusss: 那个是个招聘工具，用那个工具的话，你投简历就会给个那样的邮件
<gfrog> O0XX: 问 happyaron
<jusss> onlylove_: 然后呢
<gfrog> haroldwu: 又 mention 错人了，sorry
<onlylove_> jusss: 然后那个是招聘管理工具的广告，你没必要管
 * gfrog 提醒还是有乱码，妈蛋
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove_: 我下午就到北京了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你几点面试啊
<eexpss> 还去北京。北京正缺建筑工呢。
<jusss> onlylove_: 明天下午2
<onlylove_> eexpss: 不缺其实，因为都拿不到工资，所以都不去
<eexpss> 澳洲也缺。1.几澳元一块砖。草。
<QiongMangHuo> 准备出门去公司
<eexpss> 擦。还是中午上班嘛。
<eexpss> 纯去公司吃午餐。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 早上有点事儿今天
 * eexpss 羡慕
 * O0XX 羡慕
<eexpss> 蛋蛋肯定是晨炮去了。
<eexpss> 额，这啥破输入法。啥赤组。
<O0XX> eexpss: 暴露了姨姨
<O0XX> eexpss: 不信你打打个 yp　看看第一个是什么
<eexpss> 硬蜱
<eexpss> 这啥词。
<eexpss> 晨炮，是啥意思？ O0XX
 * O0XX 额，我又手贱了
<O0XX> eexpss: 自己去搜索 硬蜱
<O0XX> eexpss: 白天打一炮，不瞌睡；晚上打一炮，睡的香
<eexpss> 截图，坐等蛋蛋上班，肉搏蛤蟆。
<GODDOG> Hello guys
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说javascript是驼峰式还是-
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道诶.
<huntxu> O0XX: 这都不知道
<O0XX> huntxu: 不知道诶.
<O0XX> huntxu: 我是弱弱
<iMadper> O0XX: At W3schools we use camelCase for identifier names (variables and functions).
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: function toCelsius(fahrenheit) {    return (5/9) * (fahrenheit-32); }
<yunfan> iMadper: do-action-xxx 这样挺好  可惜大多数c家族语言不支持
<iMadper> yunfan: do_action_xxx也挺好.
<yunfan> iMadper: 看起来怪怪得
<yunfan> 也许可以修改下键盘映射 让 -和_上下对调下
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 早就问你了, 现在这点儿只能出去吃了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 看log, 我说的那家行不?
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以啊...要不去钓鱼岛吃？
<iMadper> O0XX: 别闹了, 麻辣烫里面有海参的, 是我吃得起的?
<iMadper> O0XX: 你见过麻辣烫吃北极贝的嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我见过大腰子就臭豆腐就鲍鱼的
<O0XX> iMadper: 去吃冒菜？
<iMadper> O0XX: èµ°èµ°èµ°!
<jusss> yunfan: 我现在就是这样改的键
<jusss> -和_
<jusss> lisp都是-
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2siKIL-T7AAC2IRsEEp8AALrVwJt4hYAALY5312.jpg 小悟空好萌哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 在办公室?
<BuKaiXin> 哎
<BuKaiXin> 求腰子
<BuKaiXin> 急需烤大腰子啊
<BuKaiXin> 在线等
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 你这是在炫耀啊.....
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 真的没有
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 滚粗
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 在不在办公室啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 炫耀的好.
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43188，诸君ccav这个黑段子的数字是哪里来的
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 中国网民感谢不能自由访问互联网
<GODDOG> 。。。
<GODDOG> nyfair: 这样真的好么？ 刚看完柴静的视频 还对中国未来一片希望
<yunfan> GODDOG: 那是洋葱新闻
 * QiongMangHuo 卧槽
 * QiongMangHuo 卖早了
 * iMadper 卧槽, 收购早了
<BuKaiXin> 我操，没钱啊
<maplebeats> 魅蓝note能不能用ubuntu啊，55555
<iMadper> maplebeats: 短期内不可能支持.
 * O0XX 转： 中央深化改革小组开了十次会，先后研究了多个方案，电力改革——阻力太大；医疗改革——阻力太大；教育改革——阻力太大；电信改革——阻力太大；石油改革——阻力太大。。。最后大领导发现没有一样能改的，一拍桌子，这不能改，那不能改，我们还改个球？于是，会后一致通过，深化改革中国足球！
<maplebeats> iMadper: 算了，近期估计还是用不上
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 看到你的真相了
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: -。-然后要给我介绍妹纸么
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 我记得你以前发的ex图都很漂亮啊
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 你肯定有特殊的技巧
<BuKaiXin> maplebeats: 求特殊技巧
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 我ex有漂亮的？
<maplebeats> BuKaiXin: 我也在求啊
<maplebeats> 我有ex？
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 侧面自习室一张
<BuKaiXin> maplebeats: 求技巧
<jussss> QiongMangHuo: 器大活好就是他的技巧
<maplebeats> BuKaiXin: 我也求技巧啊
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 那到底是什么玩意，我的神
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 总之 我记得你发过
<jussss> 我也要侧面自习室一张
<maplebeats> 我有这么厉害么
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 在了，来撒
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: approaching
 * maplebeats 招女朋友一名
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 你在否认有EX？
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 要提醒你不
<gfxmode> O0XX: 电力改革了的
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 提醒啥
<maplebeats> 都要改革了，那么，哪行有钱赚呢
<iMadper> maplebeats: 鸭子.
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你去吧
<gfxmode> 《潘金莲的前世今生》好像挺好看
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 手机啥的
<gfxmode> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-filmtv-533153-1.shtml
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 开扒文革题材禁片《潘金莲的前世今生》你懂的_影视评论_天涯论坛
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 我手机是魅蓝note
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 你之前买的撸妹啥的
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 算了，不提了
<maplebeats> 已经扔了
<gfxmode> maplebeats: Lumia装Here Drive很好用的呀？
<maplebeats> gfxmode: 好用？"好用“这个是怎么定义的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我脑洞太大了...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 被谁戳的?
 * QiongMangHuo 脑洞更大
<maplebeats> 说实话，lumia这手机居然卖得出去真不容易。这垃圾系统，比android和ios差太多了
<gfxmode> maplebeats: 离线导航、省电、矢量地图
<iMadper> maplebeats: 比android差我信, 能比ios还差?
<maplebeats> gfxmode: 地图而已啊，其它也可以啊
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你别说，绝对比ios垃圾不是一点两点
<maplebeats> 完全不提第三方软件的问题
<gfxmode> maplebeats: Lumia整个系统就不好用了
<maplebeats> 就从自身来说
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你个无脑黑 =,=
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我用过才黑的
<maplebeats> 打电话和短信，lumia只适合那种，通讯录里只有一个联系人，每天只发一条短信的人
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 目前我用过apple家两个产品, 5s好一点, mba垃圾的要死
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 停, 别周经话题了
<maplebeats> 联系人和短信一多，我有几次真的是想直接砸手机
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那确实
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 快递给我
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 问你, 为何从同一个源码tree编译出来的两个kernel, bindiff出来的diff文件那么大???
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 我用lumia这么久，看短信和打电话简直就是折磨，有个手机能做成这样确实有点不容易
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不改代码不改config
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: kernel编译的时候会调用很多次/dev/urandom
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 5.6M的kernel, diff有5.2mb...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 怎么避免这些呢?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这... 这也太夸张了
<maplebeats> 删号
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: diff算法问题吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不不不.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 如果我不make clean清空那些obj文件的话, 就没问题.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 只有几k
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你管他差多大, 米国人要增量你就增量呗
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这么大人家不收啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有办法避免吗?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 还真没研究过呢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 要不你们就留着那堆编译文件 每次都在那台机器编译好了=,=
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那还得修改deb的那个脚本... 那个脚本自动清理...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 暂时我先不搞这个了, 如果到时候美国佬真提需求了, 就扔给你.
<iMadper> triage to hwe
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不会啊 在debian/build里呢~
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: .o文件都在的, 只不过不在src tree
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不管.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我们那个编译比较古怪
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我已经决定triage给你们了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我觉得可以, 挺好玩的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 超过我能力上限了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 请向我开炮
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 啪啪啪
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 没人教游泳
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不是找教练了么
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 没找着
<happyaron> gfrog: 啊？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 游泳池都有的啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 游泳池报班
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 酒店里
<GODDOG> freeflying: 你们在谈学游泳么？
<freeflying> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1097842976908482&set=vb.699234526769331&type=2&theater
<gfrog> happyaron: 没啥
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 好假...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 啥好假
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 你这视频
<iMadper> 都不用曼妥思.
<iMadper> 肯定是假的.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 也不是健怡可乐
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 本来就是当笑话看得啊，亲，你真缺乏幽默感啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 普通可乐和曼陀思没用的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我没试过.
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 哦... 我老了 古板了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 装
<iMadper> O0XX: 饿了...
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃吃吃
<freeflying> gfrog: 那天回盛京呢
<freeflying> 我周六进城
<nyfair> 我要怒了，python什么操作也不干，就光读个文件，1个小时只能读10g
<O0XX> nyfair: 换ssd
<nyfair> 河南人只会制造垃圾语言
 * O0XX 黑的好
<microcai> nyfair: +1
<nyfair> O0XX: 1t内存的服务器，别问我硬盘是啥
<O0XX> nyfair: 1t算撒，哥见过12T内存的都配的是中等水平的HDD
<gfrog> freeflying: 周日
<nyfair> cat一下，8秒就完事了
<O0XX> freeflying: 吃起来？
<freeflying> gfrog: O0XX 搓饭？
<nyfair> 我就做个比较，8秒钟vs3600秒
<nyfair> with open("xxoo") as ooxx:
<nyfair> for fuck in ooxx:
<nyfair> continue
<nyfair> 我就这么写的，没啥额外开销了吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 黑的好!
<nyfair> 他妈的其实我还要算各种方差，标准差，percentile呢
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<nyfair> 结果我都不用算了，光读就读个一天了
<jusss> nyfair: 用2进制模式读
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: good point
<jusss> nyfair: 6秒读写玩一个1.2g文件
<nyfair> jusss: no code u say a jb
<microcai> SSD 2秒读完一个 1.2G 文件
<jusss> 内存512m
<jusss> python没有宏，差评
<jusss> 没有为敌贵优化，差评
<gfrog> jusss: 没宏？ 瞎编，你照着写C宏的模式在python里写基本差不多
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 他要gaoji宏
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 多高级的算高级？
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: lisp那样的宏
<jusss> gfrog: lisp那种宏
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 好吧……
<QiongMangHuo> 我啥都不懂 就只会一半C
<iMadper> 要说宏, 还是ruby的宏好用.
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 一半C是啥？
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 因为好久没写了, 现在C也是渣渣
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不不不, 你会99%c
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 别黑我
 * iMadper 天啦噜, 我没黑啊
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 一半O是C，一半C是个啥？ L？
 * O0XX 夭寿啦！
<QiongMangHuo> 少年郎!@
 * iMadper 天啦噜
 * O0XX 夭寿啦，李老板都不会C啦！
 * iMadper 天啦噜, 全公司都在哭穷. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 还是我俩最穷
 * gfrog 擦，android怎么这么渣啊啊啊啊啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我俩中间是我
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 哭穷党都去死去死吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别...
<iMadper> O0XX: 来盘 Wormux ?
<O0XX> iMadper: 百战天虫？
<iMadper> O0XX: 对.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 说得好
<iMadper> O0XX: 来一盘?
<O0XX> iMadper: 并没有装啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我先看看arch上有没有
<BuKaiXin> ......
<O0XX> iMadper: 居然只有aur里有
<O0XX> iMadper: 我先下一个
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<jusss> kandu: 上个irc都挂代理 差评 :-)
<iMadper> O0XX: 改名字了. 叫warmux了?
<O0XX> iMadper: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/warmux/
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我ubuntu... repou里面哟
<iMadper> O0XX: 我已经搞定了
<iMadper> O0XX: 你是.1网段, 你host a game吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 我也是无线
<O0XX> 今天没连网线
<iMadper> O0XX: 我是有线, .8网段.
<iMadper> O0XX: 插上啊
<O0XX> ...
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 早上Z秒杀的笔已经到了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://www.smzdm.com/p/661003
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ durex 杜蕾斯 随机4只+love3只+润滑液2包+铁盒+骰子 9.9元包邮（39.9-30）_天猫精选优惠_什么值得买
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 忘了你了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://www.smzdm.com/p/661003
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 用不上
<O0XX> iMadper: 我搞定了
<iMadper`> O0XX: 来来来
<O0XX> iMadper`: 你起个host
<iMadper`> O0XX: 我是202.183, 没错吧?
<O0XX> iMadper`: passwd?
<iMadper`> O0XX: 111
<iMadper`> O0XX: 这个是啥意思?
<iMadper`> O0XX: 几个虫子?
<O0XX> iMadper`: 是吧
<iMadper`> O0XX: 你退了?
<iMadper`> O0XX: 一人八只虫子?
<O0XX> iMadper`: 这下呢？
<O0XX> iMadper`: 先开一局试试啥意思吧
<O0XX> iMadper`: 并不能移动啊
<iMadper`> O0XX: 不会玩
<O0XX> iMadper`: 那个就是一人几个虫子
<O0XX> 从新开始，选一个
<iMadper`> O0XX: 好.
<iMadper`> O0XX: done
<iMadper`> O0XX: 我电脑卡了
<iMadper`> O0XX: hang了
<O0XX> iMadper`: ...
<iMadper`> O0XX: kill了..
<O0XX> iMadper`: 我建主吧，等我先三上一下
<iMadper`> O0XX: 好.
<O0XX> iMadper`: 来来来
<iMadper`> O0XX: 创建好了?
<Destine> 这是啥？打游戏？
<iMadper`> Destine: 是啊.
<onlylove> Destine: 百战天虫，你懂得
<Destine> onlylove, 我。。。不懂。。。我不玩游戏的。
<onlylove> Destine: 额……好吧
<Destine> onlylove, 百战天虫是什么意思？听上去像星际争霸。
<onlylove> Destine: 暖暖玩么
<Destine> onlylove, 暖暖是啥？
<onlylove> Destine: 哦，其实和星际差太远
<Destine> onlylove, 哦。。。
<Destine> onlylove, 我都不玩。。。
<onlylove> Destine: 暖暖环游世界
<Destine> onlylove, 哦，是那个换衣服的是么？
<onlylove> Destine: 那你总得有点事情打发无聊时间吧……
<onlylove> Destine: 别说你是学霸
<Destine> onlylove, 我知道那个游戏，玩了有几个小时，后来就不玩了。
<Destine> onlylove, 没有啊，我打发时间就是看书啊，看美剧啊。
<Destine> onlylove, 像我这种追10+部美剧的怎么可能是学霸。。。
<onlylove> Destine: 口语秒杀 QiongMangHuo？
<Destine> onlylove, 嗯。。。我不太知道他口语是什么水平。
<Destine> onlylove, 托福26+？
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 口语啥水平？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 我可以和印度人聊两三个小时技术的水平
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 印度人！
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 印度人！
 * onlylove 拜 QiongMangHuo口语水平
<eexpss> 说了一句，猜了三小时么
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: onlylove 嗯 在欧美的印度人
<happyaron> eexpss: 赶紧装你的lamp-server去
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 那也是印度人
<eexpss> happyaron: nnnd 居然不在。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: onlylove 印度本土的确实聊不下去
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 发段口语录音听听
<onlylove> happyaron: eexpss还需要装lamp？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: Destine 的口语必须纳秒杀我
<onlylove> 纳秒杀！
 * QiongMangHuo 这一季纸牌屋低于我的预期
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我。。。真的可以么？表示和印度人聊不下去。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我那是聊得技术 所以还好
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 欧美的印度人和印度本土差很多么……
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 一个英语一个印度语的差别
<happyaron> onlylove: 印度当地还有几百上千种方言
<onlylove> happyaron: 我只是吐槽下印度英语而已，貌似 QiongMangHuo和印度本土的讲印度英语没问题
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 有大问题
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 印度英语也是英语，不是印度语
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 我那是在黑
<onlylove> happyaron: 让我想起了温州话……
 * onlylove 好奇美国人和印度人怎么聊的
<cherrot> [python] sqlalchemy 能否做到只查询多对多中的关系表，而不去fetch具体涉及的关联对象？
<maplebeats> 我现在越来越讨厌linux了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 欢迎来到苹果的世界 我们有世界上最先进的系统
<onlylove> maplebeats: 操作系统而已，何必
<onlylove> maplebeats: 要不你去体验下emacs操作系统？
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜首壕
<happyaron> maplebeats: 换
<onlylove> maplebeats: linux发行版刚装好的时候，没网络你还可以写代码玩，windows刚装好，你只能玩纸牌和扫雷
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不是这个原因
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那是啥
<maplebeats> 其实不是linux的原因，这个社区就是有病
<maplebeats> 开源软件有个通病
<onlylove> maplebeats: 难看还是难用……
<maplebeats> 99%用户根本不关心细节，我们需要的是装好就能正常稳定的运行，我是来搞这个库那个库的
<maplebeats> 不是
<maplebeats> s/我是/不是/g
<onlylove> 依赖啊6
<onlylove> http://www.lagou.com/jobs/356222.html
<^k^> ⇪ w: Android开发工程师招聘-霍比特招聘-拉勾网
<cleamoon> ？什么意思？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你加入了?
<maplebeats> 刚刚花一个小时才把一个带有ssl和sqlite的python装好有感。。。
<maplebeats> 可能是我水平太低了
<O0XX> iMadper: 怎么调武器呢？
<cleamoon> 直接装库就好了，如果需求太详尽用gentoo就好了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 李老板，来一块百战天虫
<onlylove___> maplebeats: 那个确实麻烦，不过，弄好了就好了……以后方便了就
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我脑力不够啊
<tryit> onlylove_, 拉勾网靠谱吗？
<onlylove___> tryit: 不是靠谱不靠谱的问题，就是这公司开的条件让人不知道说啥
<tryit> onlylove__, 这个网站上的JD都是copy来copy去了
<tryit> onlylove___, 的
<maplebeats> onlylove___: 以后方便。。。我有800台机器，方便个P
<onlylove___> tryit: 哪个不是LOL
<onlylove___> maplebeats: puppet啊
<tryit> onlylove___, 关键是这种网站是他们自己发的，甚至不是猎头发的
<onlylove___> tryit: 我昨天还在51看360和度娘一样呢
<onlylove___> tryit: 当时斯巴达了
<onlylove___> tryit: 然后仔细看了下，一个度娘，一个360
<tryit> onlylove___, 中端职位51job和智联招聘靠谱
<tryit> onlylove___, 高端的直接上linkedin
<onlylove___> tryit: 看起来我应该挪窝啊
<onlylove___> tryit: 好吧，说着玩，不过51真的很多JD互相抄
<onlylove___> tryit: 有个招聘linux维护的居然有个条件是，熟悉windows维护优先……
<tryit> onlylove___, 慢慢来
<onlylove___> tryit: 慢慢来也不能让我干测试吧，丫丫的还嫌我不干活，靠，没活干怪我咯
<tryit> onlylove___, 那就炒了他
<onlylove___> tryit: 不管他，慢慢找sa的活计，虽然这行不好找
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove___: 去望京吧
<tryit> onlylove___, SA岗位好多好多好吧
<tryit> onlylove___, 云计算和大数据的SA更是抢手
<onlylove> tryit: 抢手你妹啊，看 maplebeats
<onlylove> tryit: 800台机器，已经恶心了
<iMadper> O0XX: 刚才你怎么自己死了?
<maplebeats> 对啊，抢你妹啊
<onlylove> tryit: 你不玩这行，不知道这行的难处
<maplebeats> tryit: 抢手是指啥，我都没找到工作
<onlylove> iMadper: 大概炸弹没扔出，炸自己了
<tryit> maplebeats, 高端职位不着急，骑驴找马慢慢来～
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不过如果800机器你再不用puppet，我就不知道说啥了
<iMadper> lol~
<onlylove> maplebeats: 反正我讨厌100以上的机器数目
<cherrot> maplebeats, 拜800机器饭团壕
<onlylove> 擦，fatjar不能在 eclipse luna上用！
<iMadper> O0XX: 这局难度不小
<onlylove> cherrot: 你们企鹅的，手里机器都不少吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 哦，不对，你搬家了
<O0XX> iMadper: 打飞机了...
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊.
<cherrot> onlylove, 也就200来台  平时顶多登录10台左右
<iMadper> O0XX: 吓死爹了
<onlylove> cherrot: 那也不少了
<onlylove> cherrot: 不过 maplebeats的800……
<iMadper> O0XX: 烧到了不掉血?
<iMadper> O0XX: 按错了...
<iMadper> O0XX: 不小心按到空格, 不敢松手了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 加油，等你到1000的时候等你好消息
<O0XX> iMadper: 差一点
<guoyunhebrave> 有人有System76机器么，交流一下
<tryit> iMadper, 俗话说看代码最忌讳只见树木不见森林，我现在只见森林不见树木
<onlylove> 你们谁知道isomorphic的smarclient作甚的
<iMadper> tryit: 打游戏最忌讳别人说代码了...
<O0XX> guoyunhebrave: 买不到，求送
<onlylove> guoyunhebrave: 买不到，求送
<iMadper> O0XX: 中!
<tryit> iMadper, .
<guoyunhebrave> 买还挺容易的吧
<iMadper> tryit: lol~
<guoyunhebrave> 官网下个单
<onlylove> guoyunhebrave: 主要是，system76和别的pc有差别么……
<guoyunhebrave> Linux兼容性
<iMadper> guoyunhebrave: 买联想就行了
<onlylove> guoyunhebrave: 只要没有独立显卡，大部分PC的linux兼容还是不错的
<iMadper> guoyunhebrave: ubuntu有给联想oem
<iMadper> O0XX: 这风也太大了吧!
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说联想我想起来，昨天差点申请联想的工作
<guoyunhebrave> onlylove: 不一定，我之前的一台电脑就是BIOS有问题
<iMadper> guoyunhebrave: 都说了, 用联想/dell/asus的通过ubuntu cert的机器
<TMily> linux兼容性哪有那么糟
<iMadper> O0XX: 吓死我了....
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要死了
<O0XX> iMadper: 下一炮一炮炸死你
<onlylove_> TMily: 笔记本双显卡什么的其实挺闹心的，再就是有一部分确实不太好
<iMadper> O0XX: 别闹, 不可能
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<onlylove_> TMily: 对新手入门来说，这些问题还是没有的好，所以推荐下不会出问题的机器
<tryit> iMadper, 我现在不敢碰游戏
<TMily> 嗯 这部分是有些问题但是不是啥大事啊
<tryit> iMadper, 远离毒品 远离游戏
<iMadper> tryit: 不不不, 人生没乐趣了
<onlylove_> TMily: 你觉得不是，但是人觉得安装都这么麻烦，你懂得
<tryit> iMadper, 赚钱有乐趣，赚钱的过程也充满乐趣
<onlylove_> TMily: 而且某嘉的213工程师曾经在电话里表示某款主板不支持linux
<iMadper> O0XX: 渣渣.
<O0XX> iMadper: 谁都打不着谁
<O0XX> iMadper: 搞毛啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 毛, 我打中你好几次
<O0XX> iMadper: 一共炸掉5点血
<O0XX> iMadper:你死了
<iMadper> .... ....
<huntxu> O0XX: 什麽游戲 =.=
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 打炮游戏
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 名字
<onlylove_> 好直白
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 问他俩
<huntxu> 問了
<iMadper> ... ...
<onlylove_> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1epuslk5zxfg20ak078000.gif
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ image/gif
<iMadper> 不科学!
<iMadper> O0XX: 差一点
<iMadper> ...
<saimazoon> moin moin
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 来打炮撒
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不约 叔叔我不约
<onlylove_> http://book.douban.com/subject/1431653/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ Crossing the Chasm (豆瓣)
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 难道不应该是我们不约么
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 你随意 我不代表你
<QiongMangHuo> 所以没"们"
<iMadper> O0XX: 换个图?
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 来, 还是那个图吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 反弹回来炸自己??? 太不科学了!!!
<iMadper> yooo
<BuKaiXin> 我靠
<BuKaiXin> 这么直接
<iMadper> O0XX: 你时间快到了.
<BuKaiXin> 玩什么好玩的呢
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 这破马会倒桩入库啊 cc palomino|working
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: warmux
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 施耐德渣
<iMadper>  BuKaiXin: 你买了?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 盒子烂得一塌糊涂，那个金属的笔盒也花了
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 不是买彩色铅笔了嘛?
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 都到了三个小时了
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 没买铅笔，铅笔贵
<BuKaiXin> 没那么深交情。。。
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: .. ... ....
<iMadper> O0XX: 我空血了!!!
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 拜万人斩
<iMadper> O0XX: 捡箱子, 结果里面是炸弹
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 真的没万人啊
 * O0XX 我这个手贱啊
 * BuKaiXin 昨天+1 倒是真的.....
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞赞的
<iMadper> O0XX: 你前面的箱子里, 可能有武器
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 靠
<iMadper> O0XX: 你要打破我的掩体???
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: 还是网游？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin: 是啊.
<BuKaiXin> iMadper: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/warmux/ 这个？
<tenzu> 头大
<tenzu> 小江也不在
<iMadper> 赞.
<tenzu> happyaron: yo
<tenzu> iMadper: yo
<iMadper> O0XX: yeah!
<iMadper> O0XX: 不玩了
<iMadper> O0XX: 干活去
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> iMadper: 高手你会python么？
<iMadper> tenzu: 昨天给你写awk的就是我...
<BuKaiXin> MSErog4K: 好大的游戏，下载不动
<MSErog4K> tenzu: 昨天我就说了, ruby/awk我都能写...
<MSErog4K> BuKaiXin: ... ...
<MSErog4K> BuKaiXin: 真心好玩
<BuKaiXin> 100 多 M
<tenzu> MSErog4K: awk写个来
<MSErog4K> tenzu: 昨天不是给你了?
<BuKaiXin> 今天下载不完了
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: yooooooooo
<tenzu> MSErog4K: 我脑子都混乱了。。。
<BuKaiXin> 正月十五了，得去吃那个圆圆的白白的水多多的东西呢
<gfxmode_> 用代金券开了1个月的阿里云，又感觉自己没服务器需求
<MSErog4K> tenzu: 昨天给你awk的版本的, 然后你的cygwin不能跑
<BuKaiXin> 你们管那玩意儿叫啥
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 我看不下去了
<BuKaiXin> 元宵还是汤圆
<QiongMangHuo> b
<QiongMangHuo> b
<tenzu> MSErog4K: 我弄了个sed的，只能删除。。。
<BuKaiXin> ...
<tenzu> QiongMangHuo: yooooooooooooo
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 两个东西 渣渣
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 摇出来的和捏出来的 不一样
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 我就一个问题，甜的叫啥
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 今天是元宵节 不叫汤圆节
<QiongMangHuo> 乖
<gfxmode_> 现在WPF流行么？
<BuKaiXin> 好嘛
<MSErog4K> tenzu: 你又不要ruby的...
<MSErog4K> gfxmode_: 流行.
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: 崇拜牛牛教授
<MSErog4K> gfxmode_: 知乎简直是微软粉的天下
<tenzu> MSErog4K: 没用过ruby
<tenzu> QiongMangHuo: 你是谁？
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: 看我whois啊
<BuKaiXin> MSErog4K: 知乎是软文水军的天下吧
<tenzu> QiongMangHuo: 我不是牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 这个总可以了吧
<MSErog4K> BuKaiXin: 不知道, 我已经成巨硬的粉丝了
<gfxmode_> MSErog4K: 我感觉WPF有点过度包装呀，有点抵触，没有使用的动力
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 哎，记得春晚有首歌是你作曲的？
<BuKaiXin> Adam Lee
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 对 刘德华那首
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 可耻的人，用两个ID
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 是啊
<BuKaiXin> 壕
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 赚点小钱
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 这点钱约个十万人不是问题吧
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 人生一共不到三万六千天
<tenzu> 妈蛋，难道让我去学fortran
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin: 只有你可以万人斩
<BuKaiXin> adam_magic_pack: 一天洒
<BuKaiXin> 仨
<BuKaiXin> 唉，二十不能连连啊
<MSErog4K> adam_magic_pack: 一天洒一地
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 我仨ID哦
<BuKaiXin> 三十不能天天啊
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 什么时候再让我宰一宰？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 等我瘦回去
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你能有我胖？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 春节胖的, 最近五天已经瘦回去了一公斤的样子
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我比咱们上次见面的时候胖了5公斤
<gfxmode> adam_magic_pack: 有3个国籍才牛B
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 你本来太shou
<MSErog4K> adam_magic_pack: 我比咱们上次见面的时候胖了8公斤
<adam_magic_pack> gfxmode: 我有三本passport(法理上)呢
<adam_magic_pack> MSErog4K: 我转了一下头你就把白老板吃了?
<MSErog4K> adam_magic_pack: lol ~ 白老板才8公斤?
<tenzu> 黑毛开通了telegram又不说话
<O0XX> tenzu: 我开通了微信也没说话啊
<tenzu> O0XX: 那多没劲
<BuKaiXin> 来来来，加微信，约起来
<BuKaiXin> eexpss: 微信呢
<O0XX> tenzu: 懒
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 叔叔不约
<BuKaiXin> cc if_e1se huntxu onlylove
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 兄, 最近很忙啊
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 兄，混口饭吃不容易
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 兄, 你果然在
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 兄，C 厂，招 SA 么。。。
<MSErog4K> O0XX: http://svn.gna.org/viewcvs/warmux/branches/warmux-11.04/src/main.cpp?view=log
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 恩。。。
<^k^> ⇪ w: [warmux] Log of /branches/warmux-11.04/src/main.cpp
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 去官网看
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 你package要多少? 朋友公司在招
 * O0XX 这两人互相叫兄...是兄贵么？
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 兄，一年 20w 中不中？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 他以前见人就叫兄, 我调侃他呢
<MSErog4K> O0XX: 幽游白书里面的一对儿?
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 算上年终应该有
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 北京望京soho
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: soga 大公司？还是小公司？
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 一百人左右创业公司
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 谁管背景知识
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 我现在在清河这边
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 反正 两个兄
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: soga 城里阿
<onlylove_> 这网络，诶，我得认真考虑下了
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 不算吧 也四环外了吧
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 兄。五环内就算城里了阿。。。
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 乃，不懂乡下人的痛。。。
 * adam_magic_pack 前后端, app, sa都招, 有很多弹钢琴的艺术生妹子, 有兴趣联系我 adam.lee@canonical.com
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 清河不是五环内?
<alvin_rxg> adam_magic_pack: 我要来，来看妹子的
<if_else> adam_magic_pack: 兄，那是清河的开始。。。而不是结束，我再五环外。。。
<adam_magic_pack> if_else: 嗷
<onlylove> 弹钢琴的艺术妹子（¯﹃¯）
<gebjgd> if_e1se,  城外多好
<if_else> gebjgd: 兄，为啥这么讲。。。
<gebjgd> if_e1se, 空气好
<gebjgd> if_e1se, 这年头 穷人往城里跑
<if_else> gebjgd: 唉。钱老湿的《围城》几十年前，就已经，，，
<gebjgd> if_e1se, 等你进了城就知道了
<onlylove__> if_else: 怎么能乱讲，钱钟书和林语堂，那是真正的大湿，比起现在这些所谓的
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 其实帝都乡下空气也就那么回事
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 鸡窝里的空气必然要比外面差
<onlylove__> adam_magic_pack: 你邮箱就这么贴出来，不怕有虫抓来 spam你？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove__: 我还拿他交patch呢, 早就spam的体无完肤了
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜疼疼
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么还有这样的工作推荐了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 为啥你自己不先去
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 有个hr朋友
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 不对口嘛
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得不是不对口的问题，adam的水平sa和开发都没问题，不过那边好像要的是ios和java
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正是个值得研究的问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 别的前后端也要 php python啥的
<onlylove> 我记得我2012年在这频道，不知道哪个说有HR朋友给我推荐工作，要了简历去，然后我就呵呵下结果
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 球sa position
<onlylove_> 我又爬上来了
<MSErog4K> BuKaiXin: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/328158485/   ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!!!
<^k^> MSErog4K: ⇪ 请再鞭挞我吧！COLD STEEL冷钢塑钢鞭￥135包邮 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<MSErog4K> O0XX: ^^^
<huntxu> MSErog4K: ccie R&S 考試是啥水平？
<MSErog4K> huntxu: 问 蛙蛙啊
<MSErog4K> huntxu: 我肯定不知道啊.
<MSErog4K> huntxu: 我倒现在连几层协议都分不清呢.
<huntxu> 沒看到蛙蛙
<huntxu> MSErog4K: 你是alternative選項
<MSErog4K> huntxu: ... .... .....
<O0XX> MSErog4K: 过来帮我写虚拟化？
<MSErog4K> O0XX: 写啥?
<O0XX> MSErog4K: 虚拟化eng
<MSErog4K> O0XX: 先说语言...
<huntxu> happyaron: ccie R&S 考試是啥水平？
<MSErog4K> O0XX: scala一边儿去
<O0XX> MSErog4K:你猜？
<MSErog4K> O0XX: golang啊?
<huntxu> 黑貓一定夠浪
<MSErog4K> O0XX: 来nim吧.
<happyaron> huntxu: 问 gfrog 啊，我没考过
<O0XX> MSErog4K: 来看
<MSErog4K> O0XX: 我已经会写nim的helloworld了
<huntxu> happyaron: 你一定知道
<O0XX> MSErog4K: 我已经搭起来了
<happyaron> huntxu: 真的不知道。。。
 * adam_magic_pack  17:30:59 up 149 days, 10:57,  1 user,  load average: 13.46, 8.91, 4.02
<happyaron>  17:34:12 up 539 days, 15:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.15, 0.09, 0.06
<huntxu> happyaron: 你這個loadavg太弱了
<happyaron> huntxu: 嗯。。。
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 我捏是编译服务器
<huntxu> 我以前半夜ssh到公司，編譯的服務器做我們的入口 @.@
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • phpmadmin出现的Not Found报错~~~谁能帮忙解决了就以身相许了啊啊哭死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468644 如题啊，刚装lamp。装了Apache2并且在浏览器中打开localhost没问题（下面有图），并且MySQL也装了，也安装了 PHP5，并让 Apache2 支持了 PHP5 （sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2
<huntxu> load直接180 =.=
<huntxu> 後來把jenkins編譯的時間改成後半夜4點開始了...
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 0_0
<GODDOG> 元宵节快乐 guys
<gebjgd> huntxu, jenkins sucks
<huntxu> GODDOG: 神狗，眼神不好差點看成好狗了
<GODDOG> huntxu: 经常如此 我已经不在意了
<freeflying> huntxu: 过来我请你吃饭
<huntxu> freeflying: 過去哪
<freeflying> huntxu: 寨都
<huntxu> freeflying: 你又換base了啊？
<freeflying> huntxu: 没啊，在出差
<O0XX> freeflying: 求 relocation 去寨都
<freeflying> O0XX: 咋你们都要来寨都哈
<O0XX> freeflying: 追随你啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 我又不在
<O0XX> freeflying: 你这动不动出差去的人，我们要是去了寨都你每次来都得请
<O0XX> 我们吃饭
<O0XX> freeflying: 寨都真心好
<freeflying> O0XX: 你们在这我就不来了
<O0XX> freeflying: 我准备上半年去考察下...
<freeflying> O0XX: 就是热
<O0XX> freeflying: 帝都也热啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 你妹纸同意来？
<freeflying> O0XX: 寨都这个是真热，帝都没法比
<O0XX> freeflying: 没去过...我准备回南天的时候去，体验一下，据说那时候最
<O0XX> 难受
<freeflying> O0XX: 7月底8月初时来
<O0XX> freeflying: 那个时候最热？
<freeflying> O0XX: 还有就是三四月份的潮，家里能长毛
<O0XX> freeflying: 据说那就是回南天...我准备去体验一下
<freeflying> O0XX: 热不是最关键，湿度大，让人喘不过气的感觉
<O0XX> freeflying: 墙上能出水
<freeflying> 对
<freeflying> O0XX: 其实气候的话我比较喜欢帝都
<O0XX> freeflying: 我好几个女同学去了南方回来都受不了了...
<O0XX> freeflying: 北京确实干
<freeflying> lol
<maplebeats> redis有啥好的监控软件没
<maplebeats> 求推荐，被redis-live坑出屎了，从来没见过这么垃圾的监控平台
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468645 笔记本：thinkpad E440, 系统：ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64, 无线网卡在开机后可以连接上，也能上网，但过一段时间会掉线，显示连接，但无法上网，重启网络又能连上一会，然后掉线。 无线网卡是：rtl872
<^k^>  ─> 3be 曾找到过如下资料： sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential git git clone http://github.com/lwfinger …
<yunfan> maplebeats: 不是有monitor么
<yunfan> freeflying: 呵呵  南方确实如此  不过你习惯了就好  倒是下雨前低压受不了
 * iLucky 有人用wechat和twitter绑定过吗
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 脚本编程求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468646 想开机运行一个系统服务，但是这个服务需要传递一个参数，参数是接在电脑上的USB设备的编号 usb编号 通过lsusb获得信息，通过usb设备的信息参数得到设备的编号，如 Code: root@server:~# lsusb Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0781:5151SanDisk Co
<^k^>  ─> rp. Cruzer Micro Flash Drive Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 返回的“SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统升级linux3.16.031后系统报错的处理。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468647 内核升级到linux 3.16.0.0.31，总是看不到启动侧边栏。也会报错。 1.删除 libmirclientplatform-mesa libmircommon1 解决 2. 安装lxde桌面，也能避开unity的冲突，问题解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 masonliu —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-03-05 18:31
 * pity https://plus.google.com/+CarlaSella/posts/8fkEwhm73JY Meizu 发了 Ubuntu Phone 了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 重新屏幕亮度最大，需要手动调节 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468648 笔记本是Thinkpad X220i 版本14.04 每次重启后亮度最大，需要手动调节亮度，看了很多贴了，不太一样。有没有遇到这种情况的，说下怎么解决的。感觉是14.04的问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jia8283112 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-03-05 18:44
<modory> hello
<^k^> modory:点点点.  19:12
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.10安装时卡在创建文件系统上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468649 之前是win7+ubuntu14。04双系统，直接升级老是说网络中断什么的，我就重新装了，用的u盘，安装时卡在了创建文件系统上，说的是权限不够。IMG_20150305_181110.jpgIMG_20150305_181110.jpg 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 iRiddle — 2015-03-05 19:16
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • ubuntu 14.10桌面截屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468650 看看我的Ubuntu 14.10桌面。。。感觉怎么样??... 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2015-03-05 19:41
<iMadper> happyaron: canonistack的io慢的令人发指!
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 魅族 MX4 Ubuntu 正式亮相 MWC2015 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468651 转载自开源咨询网http://imcn.me/html/y2015/23362.html 来自：CnBeta.com 的消息： MWC2015 展会第一天，Canonical Ubuntu 展台现场在全球范围内首次展出采用 Ubuntu 系统的魅族 MX4 智能手机，现场提供了多台体验机器，吸
<freeflying> iMadper: 那货还有人在维护吗
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 谢了哈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468644 可以登录PHPmyadmin了现在，然后我写了个mysql测试程序发现在浏览器中打开时个空白页啊？怎么回事啊大神？给你附个图帮看看呗。路径是：/var/www/html/mysqltest.php（这次戏曲焦旭了我直接把这个测试代码放到了html目录下） 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 熊熊小媛妞 — 2015-03-05 20:39
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道
<freeflying> iMadper: ubuntu phone rom能下了不
<freeflying> iMadper: 我在等着买魅族呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 不能呢.
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • kdenlive官网无法访问？这是为神马为神马！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468652 这两天用kdenlive做一个视频，发现kdenlive官网无法访问，渲染编码方案也就下不了了，实在搞不懂一个开源的视频编辑软件有何危害会被墙，真的这么牛，干嘛不做一个纯粹自己的硬件系统和
<^k^>  ─> 软件呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2015-03-05 20:51
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】联想G405S安装ubuntu后开机黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468653 笔记本是预装的linux，所有一定是有办法装上的。但是我装任何版本的linux都是开机黑屏，然后风扇很快就转起来了，键盘鼠标完全不能操作。出现联想logo的时候按shift，左上角会闪一下grub，然
 * microcai 谁是 pythoner ?
<microcai> 草你麻痹的赶紧出来受死
<microcai> 为啥 pythoner 还没死光
<microcai> 操
<gebjgd> microcai, 他怎么了
<longteng> hi,大家好
<jusss> onlylove: 想好请吃啥了吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在在大兴区
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在待的地方竟然没网…
<onlylove> jusss: 正常，知道我为啥用3G了吧
<longteng> 。。
<longteng> 没网用什么ubuntu
<onlylove> longteng: 怎么说话呢，没网就不能用了？
<longteng> ..
<longteng> 没网怎么用的ubuntu
<microcai> 看看 SB pytoner 是怎么对待 bug 的 https://github.com/M2Crypto/M2Crypto/issues/24
<longteng> 都在哪里呢
<longteng> onlylove:怎么私聊的
<jusss> onlylove: 打算待一周就撤，如果找不到工作
<longteng> 有人在深圳没
<onlylove> jusss:  it depends on you
<onlylove> jusss: I've just uninstalled sougou ime
<jusss> onlylove: win8自带输入法
<onlylove> jusss: My os is windows 7
<jusss> onlylove: win7去微软上下载微软拼音呀
<onlylove> jusss: I hate microsoft pinyin
<onlylove> jusss: It's hard to use
<jusss> onlylove: 我的win7就是这样
<jusss> onlylove: rime
<onlylove> jusss: I want to try unispim
<jusss> onlylove: rime baidupinyin googlepinyin qqpinyin
<longteng> sunpinyin
<onlylove> jusss: I *DO NOT* want to use any ime that need connect the internet now
<onlylove> jusss: Microsoft is not good enough
<onlylove> jusss: 好了，靠，怎么还是搜狗的皮肤……阴魂不散的……
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，大概重启就好了
<longteng> sunpinyin 不需要连到网络
<onlylove> jusss: 我注销下试试
<longteng> 哪里有热闹点的irc
<onlylove> jusss: 北京一周找到工作概率不好说，反正现在倒是用工高峰
<onlylove> jusss: 不过你要是想玩的话，一周差不太多
<jusss> onlylove: 也没人陪呀
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，要求真多
<onlylove> jusss: 有的玩还不行啊
<jusss> onlylove: 没人陪
<onlylove> jusss: 我在北京玩的时候也没人陪，一样玩
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道玩啥呀
<onlylove> jusss: 看你对啥感兴趣
<cherrot> vim 中没办法对tab标号么
<onlylove> jusss: 故宫长城颐和园
<cherrot> 只看到了针对GUI的配置
<onlylove> jusss: 你要想玩有的是地方
<jusss> onlylove: 最无法接受的是没网，我的1080p电影怎么看，我的动作片怎么办
<onlylove> jusss: 你来的时候没考虑这件事?
<jusss> cherrot: tab是啥？buffer？
<jusss> onlylove: 木有
<cherrot> jusss, tab页  :tabopen
<jusss> 没用过
<onlylove> 很少编辑多个文件……标签页表示没用过
<jusss> ex倒是知道点
<jusss> cherrot: 用emacs
<cherrot> jusss, https://github.com/mkitt/tabline.vim 找到了
<cherrot> f
<jusss> onlylove: 周六吃，还是周日
<onlylove> jusss: 你挑呗，我随意，要不你问下 yunfan
<jusss> yunfan: 啥时吃？吃啥？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道他还在北京不，如果是你的话，凑合下呷哺把
<onlylove> jusss: 我实在不知道那里好吃
<jusss> 啥时吃？在哪吃？吃啥？  时间地点事件
<onlylove> jusss: 之前总是被人带着各种川菜，你不吃辣，这个真没法
<lainme> 回来后开了若干天抽湿机，终于有点成效了
<onlylove> 若干天……
<onlylove> 你家里发生了啥
<lainme> 回家过年啊，回来后发现学校已经云雾缭绕了
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，微辣可以，要有肉
<onlylove> jusss: 咱还是呷哺吧
<onlylove> 擦，金山的渣渣服务器
<happyaron> onlylove: 为啥你经常吐槽金山
<onlylove> happyaron: 因为在玩金山的渣渣游戏
<happyaron> .
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以对金山的渣网络和渣服务器端还有渣客户端印象深刻
<jusss> onlylove: 锤子在找运维，我投了份
<onlylove> jusss: 罗情怀？
<onlylove> jusss: 锤子 360 我都看看
<jusss> onlylove: 我看会不会免费送手机
<onlylove> jusss: 我怕去了以后被传染了就不好了
<onlylove> jusss: 锤子这么有情怀的东西，怎么会免费送！
<jusss> onlylove: …
<Bug> Have Chinese friends?
<gebjgd> Bug, ？
<Bug> YES
<Bug> busy?]
<gebjgd> Bug, what can i do for you?
<Bug> Thank you, I know, IRC is not the first time it and my English is not good.
<alvin_rxg> 那丫就中国人
<Bug> 我靠,这就省事了.
<Bug> ElementaryOS有人再用的吗?
<gebjgd> Bug, 病
<gebjgd> Bug, 不就是一个de么
<gebjgd> Bug, 自己配置就是了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你在家干嘛呢？
<cleamoon> 我记得alvin是在德国？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等工作
<Bug> <gebjgd>,不是.我想知道能不能吧他升级到最新的内核.
<gebjgd> Bug, 自己编译
<Bug> 完全小白.能否简单告知下先谢谢了.
<Bug> 研究半天了.
<alvin_rxg> 内核稳定的话，干嘛要升级内核呢？
<Bug> alvin_rxg 也就是想学学.
<Bug> 接触这么长时间了.对UBUNTU接触不多.
<alvin_rxg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Bug> Think!
<cleamoon> think 233
<Bug> 你们不会都是下午吧?
<gebjgd> Bug, 是
<alvin_rxg> 傍晚
<Bug> <gebjgd> 我还是在天朝的午夜了....
<Bug> 你在德国吗ALVIN
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  02:01
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-06
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox 4.3.24 已經發行 支援 Linux kernel 4.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468656 1. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Latest-V ... 4950.shtml Latest VirtualBox Update Brings Linux Kernel 4.0 Support 支援 Linux kernel 4.0 (目前實驗中) 2. 在 Debian / Ubuntu 建議安裝方法 https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloa
<yunfan> jusss: 你定吧 我对吃没研究
<jusss> yunfan: 周六还是周日
<yunfan> jusss: 我周六傍晚的飞机 只能周六中午了
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯，那就是明天了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qrCIAxWTAAA8PVRcAksAALrQgMw0Q8AADxV495.jpg 生死相依,永不分离
<longteng> 。。
<longteng> 现在有什么翻墙的方法？
<pocmon> 出城，不要再进来～
<longteng> 别这么逗
<longteng> 你懂的
<longteng> 有人在深圳没 ？
<yunfan> longteng: 有 等下会上线
<onlylove> 外甥：舅舅，你看过西游记吗？ 舅舅：看着西游记长大的，都看了几十遍了，每年寒暑假都放，每个剧情都可倒背如流了！ 外甥：你把唐僧的紧箍咒背给我听听！他每次翁翁太快，听不清！
 * iMadper 困
<Destine> iMadper, 同困。
<iMadper> Destine: 我一会儿忙完了跟 O0XX 打盘游戏就精神了
<tryit_> iMadper, 看看sk_buff就不困了，然后有问题请教你
<Destine> iMadper, 我一会儿就睡了。。。
<iMadper> tryit_: 别... sk_buff是啥? 我不玩太刺激的游戏的
<iMadper> Destine: ... 贵司真幸福
<Destine> iMadper, 累了总不能不让睡啊。
<iMadper> Destine: 我们公司没床啊
<Destine> iMadper, 哦，我自带枕头。。。
<iMadper> Destine: 趴桌子上睡不着... 必须有床...
<tryit_> iMadper, 又装～ sk_buff ……
<Destine> iMadper, 好吧。。
<iMadper> tryit_: sk_buff是啥? 有linux版?
<tryit_> iMadper, struct sk_buff
<tryit_> iMadper, 内核协议栈
<iMadper> tryit_: 网络那块儿的东西我从来没看过啊.
<tryit_> iMadper, 现在没事了看呗
<iMadper> tryit_: 等打完游戏...
<tryit_> iMadper, :)
<PinoCao> 我刚看了一个帖子，说中文IRC上都是水军，我不是很相信~~
<PinoCao> 我觉得他应该加一个定语，是有技术的水军~~
<tryit_> PinoCao, 这定语不加的话会更贴切
<iMadper> PinoCao: 没技术的多过有技术的.
<PinoCao> fedora的IRC啥时候改名字了？？
<longteng> 光看不做没用
 * iMadper longteng 
<iMadper> longteng: 你是机场vip候机厅?
<PinoCao> 以前都是fedora-cn的。。你们有谁搞嵌入式开发的。。小弟想交友~~
<longteng> iMadper 不是
<yunfan> PinoCao: 已经改称#linux-cn了
<PinoCao> yunfan: 不是我刚加入之后自动弹出来一个fedora-zh
<PinoCao> yunfan: linux-cn没人。。
<PinoCao> 你们有谁搞嵌入式开发的，小妹妹想交友~~
<jusss> onlylove: 明天去哪吃
<onlylove> jusss: 不是和你说了么，呷哺
<O0XX> PinoCao: 先发王道
<O0XX> PinoCao: 没有王道为啥和你交友
<iMadper> linux-cn是什么鬼?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还在帝都不
<longteng> 之前搞过交换机
<yunfan> onlylove: 还在
<yunfan> PinoCao: 怎么没人 有三个呢
<PinoCao> 三年前我就开始接触IRC了~~果然iMadper onlylove OOXX alvin_rxg yunfan你们是铁杆用户啊~~我很少上，偶尔上来水会儿~~
<onlylove> yunfan: 你和 jusss约个时间地点吧，我反正想不出有啥特想吃的
<iMadper> PinoCao: 我刚来半个月. 是新人.
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我不是铁杆用户，我是windows用户
<iMadper> onlylove: windows也可以是irc铁杆用户嘛
<yunfan> PinoCao: 我5-6年前就上了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 果然~~~我也是~~~
<onlylove> iMadper: 你赢了
<yunfan> 我来的时候 还没这些人呢 上大学时候就上来混
<PinoCao> 我记得这里有好多，我白天上班，他夜里不睡觉的人~~现在都还有活动么？？
<PinoCao> yunfan: 额~~叔叔你好~~
<onlylove> 整天弄什么信息安全培训，丫的用他们教我那些啊
<onlylove> 吓唬人有毛用
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额~~你不能鄙视我们这些做培训的。。都是出来混口饭吃~~要不是为了挣点钱，我也不想出来干这个。。忒累~~
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我是做自动化培训的。。主攻AB的产品~~
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说了 让jusss挑
<onlylove> PinoCao: 擦，我给他们干活，整天嫌我没进度，还TM用这些渣培训耽误我时间
<onlylove> PinoCao: 一个半成品的框架，我能研究出毛线来
<onlylove> PinoCao: AB是毛线
<PinoCao> onlylove: 那你为啥还不f**k他们~~
<onlylove> PinoCao: 正在努力找工作
<onlylove> jusss: 赶紧找地方，呷哺那么多店
<PinoCao> onlylove: Allen-Bradley 罗克韦尔~~
<PinoCao> onlylove: 工业自动化。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 哦，罗克韦尔啊，好吧，我以前用霍尼韦尔的东西
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我看到网上有好多招DBA的工作，待遇都不错~~
<onlylove> PinoCao: DBA不好做啊
<onlylove> PinoCao: UV传感器，知道啥东西不
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我是纯出来挣钱的。。什么东西挣钱，我搞什么~~
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你要走在大多数人的前面才容易赚钱
<PinoCao> onlylove: UV传感器？？不会是光学传感器的一种吧？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 紫外线
<PinoCao> onlylove: UV的东西太杂，UV在自动化里主要表示射线。。不一定是紫外线的。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 哦，我当时用的是紫外和红外，没啥好玩的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不过我离开那行当很久了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 现在和利时咋样了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我现在主攻传动拖动方面的东西。。偶尔搞搞伺服器。。自己私下做做网站，搞搞嵌入式。。玩玩AVR，机器人什么的
<^k^> iMadper: define:linux-cn not defined.
<PinoCao> onlylove: 听说过。。没怎么了解。。我现在主要就做西门子的控制器，AB全套，还有施耐德的一些电气设备
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你这个伺服有歧义啊，在台湾IT术语，伺服器就是server啊
<onlylove> 果然还是西门子施耐德……
<longteng> 搞自动化的挺多嘛
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额~~台湾有一天会和你用一种语言来表示的。。不过从根本上说。。传动上的伺服器，在根本功能上可以认为是server
<PinoCao> longteng: 关键是好玩。。
<PinoCao> longteng: 兴趣爱好占大半。。
<onlylove> 我不记得传动上有伺服这个概念，就记得有个叫伺服电机的东西
<PinoCao> longteng: 我自动化完全是来了这家公司，自学的。。以前学的是计算机科学与技术。。
<PinoCao> longteng: 什么电机拖动原理，数字电路技术，都是后来自学的。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 那些东西很折腾人的
<PinoCao> onlylove: 伺服电机是步进电机的一种。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 伺服电机和步进电机是两回事
<onlylove> PinoCao: 请你注意区分
<PinoCao> onlylove: 主要就是说，这玩意他接上电不能自己转，必须用程序驱动。。
<tryit> PinoCao, 搞大数据吧，赚钱～
<PinoCao> onlylove: 说反了。。步进电机是伺服电机的一种。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 好吧，这样差不多
<onlylove> PinoCao: 但是严格点说，步进电机并不能算伺服
<onlylove> PinoCao: 伺服的很多特性步进没有的
<longteng> 步进电机跟伺服电机毛关系灭有
<onlylove> 谁说的，都是电机
<PinoCao> 你们乱搞~~
<onlylove> 没乱搞
<PinoCao> 只能说，伺服电机在工业化上标准更多。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 步进主要特点是步进，就是他每一步的角度都是固定的
<PinoCao> 用起来，更简单~~但是，在某些场合上，完全可以用步进电机替代。。比如平滑传送带上。。
<onlylove> 这种场合……需要步进？
<PinoCao> 一些力矩要求不太高的流水线上~~
<onlylove> 好吧……
<onlylove> 我还是觉得这场合用步进浪费
<PinoCao> onlylove: 你的理解不会停留在世界上只有42和56的步进电机吧？？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 相对步进电机，伺服电机要贵的多。。
<onlylove_> 靠，这时候掉线
 * O0XX ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 但是平滑传送带，普通电机不就完事了么
 * iMadper 清净
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 启停可以用传感器搞定
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 所以你举的栗子不合适
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 普通电机在机械设计上会异常的复杂。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 而且不够灵活。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 节能上也有问题。。所以做传送带，我们很少用普通电机。。问题最多的是容易烧电机。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 你说的启停是工频的么？？还是变频的。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 工频启停是有延时的。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 变频启停不说启动延时问题，资源耗费较大。。
<onlylove> 又掉了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 看到我说的了么？？
<PinoCao> 上午11:20:33 - PinoCao: onlylove_: 普通电机在机械设计上会异常的复杂。。
<PinoCao> 上午11:20:41 - PinoCao: onlylove_: 而且不够灵活。。
<PinoCao> 上午11:21:26 - PinoCao: onlylove_: 节能上也有问题。。所以做传送带，我们很少用普通电机。。问题最多的是容易烧电机。。
<PinoCao> 上午11:21:33 - onlylove 已离开房间 (退出: Ping timeout: 252 seconds)。
<PinoCao> 上午11:22:15 - PinoCao: onlylove_: 你说的启停是工频的么？？还是变频的。。
<PinoCao> 上午11:22:38 - PinoCao: onlylove_: 工频启停是有延时的。。
<PinoCao> 上午11:23:04 - PinoCao: onlylove_: 变频启停不说启动延时问题，资源耗费较大。。
<^k^> PinoCao:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不管了，就那样吧
<longteng> 这不是ubuntu的论坛么
<PinoCao> onlylove:我先撤了~~吃饭去。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • cat | wc -c为什么不能输入一行，然后就显示出wc的统计结果？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468659 RT，研究很久了，都没找到原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2015-03-06 11:27
<onlylove_> jusss: 今晚上给我说哪里，我明天上午起得晚
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯
<O0XX> iMadper: 德国公司求Linux运维工程师（工作地点：德国杜塞尔多夫）
<O0XX> iMadper: 去不去？
<tryit> iMadper, iptables mark 一个 package 操作的是 sk_buff里的 mark 字段！
<iMadper> O0XX: 不会运维.
<iMadper> tryit: 不知道啊.
<tryit> iMadper, 我现在恍然大悟，感觉爽歪歪～
<O0XX> iMadper: 会装系统不？会刷BIOS么？
<O0XX> iMadper: 那就会
<iMadper> O0XX: 会.
<iMadper> O0XX: 刷bios, 毁bios小能手
<tryit> iMadper, 之前想可能是skb里的某个字段或者另外一个独立的结构体维护mark值，但绝不会是package本身，现在读到这儿才弄清楚了～
<O0XX> iMadper: 要求：
<O0XX> - Linux（CentOS）运维，需要5年以上工作经验，热爱Open Source
<O0XX> - Shell编程，至少精通1门脚本语言
<O0XX> - 英语口语/书写是必须的（会有远程skype面试），若会德语（加分）
<O0XX> - 加分：若有github或gitcafe帐号
<O0XX> - 耐得住寂寞，德国生活很平淡。
<iMadper> O0XX: 耐不住寂寞啊
<O0XX> tryit: 你说的这个是给一个package打tag的地方么？
<O0XX> iMadper: 毛，德国可以欧洲妓院，不信问李老板
<O0XX> iMadper: s/可以/可是
<tryit> O0XX, iptables -A PREROUTING -t mangle -i eth1 -j  MARK  --set-mark   0x1234 这种
<O0XX> iMadper: 我以为你起身去问李老板了...
<tryit> O0XX, 在iptables的mangle中进行的set-mark操作
<O0XX> tryit: 嗯，就这个...我知道后面可以用这个mark区分出想要的包
<O0XX> tryit: 这个功能就在网络包的结构体里？
<tryit> O0XX, 对头
<tryit> O0XX, skb里
<O0XX> tryit: 那linux是深度整合netfliter啊
<tryit> O0XX, 是的
<O0XX> tryit: 那如果我编译的时候不开netfliter呢?#ifdef?
<yunfan> tryit: 可以这么玩么 mark放哪里得
<tryit> O0XX, 应该这个字段也存在，没有使用
<tryit> yunfan, skb
<tryit> yunfan, skb->mark
<yunfan> tryit: mark可以放多大 ？
<O0XX> tryit: union {
<O0XX> 636                 __u32           mark;
<O0XX> 637                 __u32           dropcount;
<O0XX> 638                 __u32           reserved_tailroom;
<O0XX> 639         };
<O0XX> tryit: 是个union，还真没用 #ifdef
<yunfan> 额 那就是个u32l额
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高手高管
<yunfan> 太小
<yunfan> tryit: O0XX 那些路由限制流量是不是走这个统计得？
 * O0XX 饿...
<tryit> yunfan, 反正就是这一亩三分地
<yunfan> tryit: 感觉这个mark很邪恶
<tryit> O0XX, yunfan iMadper 都来一起看代码吧，有问题讨论下
<O0XX> tryit: 我就看得懂字
<yunfan> 要是双字节就更狠了
<O0XX> tryit: 代码是啥？
<tryit> O0XX, kernel/net
 * O0XX ...
<iMadper> tryit: 不看... 我坚定不移的去写web, 再也不碰C
<yunfan> 可以被党国用来跟踪匿名p2p网络里的流量
<O0XX> tryit: 高管你又调皮了。。。
<tryit> iMadper, ……
<O0XX> yunfan:这个mark只在内核里吧，出去的应该就不带着了
<yunfan> tryit: 我c primer plus还没看完
<yunfan> O0XX:  是么 那她刚才可是用iptables带的 我以为会在数据包里加呢
<O0XX> yunfan: 我觉得是吧...方便内核处理包的
<O0XX> tryit: 高管，你说呢？
 * O0XX 真饿了。。。
 * onlylove_ 吃饭去
<onlylove_> O0XX: 你不去啊
<O0XX> onlylove_: 有饭吃我还在这饿着，我傻啊
<O0XX> onlylove_:这不等饭呢么
<iMadper> O0XX: 对对对
<O0XX> iMadper: socket的accept事件是内核辅助实线的？
<O0XX> iMadper: unix domain socket
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道
<iMadper> O0XX: 真不知道
<O0XX> iMadper: 里面那个是个char dev
<O0XX> iMadper: 看来我不能用http接口了。。。
<O0XX> iMadper: 丫只有read和write
<iMadper> O0XX: 你还想要啥?
<O0XX> iMadper: listen啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 能listen我就可以起一个http server了
<BuKaiXin> 早啊各位
<BuKaiXin> momo iMadper O0XX happyaron  onlylove
 * iMadper momo BuKaiXin 
<huntxu> iMadper: 有pptp能翻牆的麽
<iMadper> huntxu: 我用openvpn.
<huntxu> iMadper: 手機上也要裝軟件 =.=
 * O0XX 饿～～
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Ubuntu14.10安装mplayer_1.1.1+20150226+svn37375-dmo4_i386.deb折腾 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468661 Ubuntu14.10 i386 的mplayer2有缺点，快进rmvb文件声音，图像会出错。 在网上用GOOGLE 谷谷搜 mplayer svn deb 搜出个mplayer_1.1.1+20150226+svn37375-dmo4_i386.deb，编译时间非常新，就下载来看看 下载地
<^k^>  ─> 址 http://deb-multimedia.org/pool/main/m/m ... player-dmo 在新立得删除旧的mplayer2 在终端安装mplayer_1.1.1+20150226 …
<pocmon> O0XX: 掰个键下来，先吃点。。。。
<BuKaiXin> ubuntu 1404 里面的 telnet server 现在叫什么 ?
<BuKaiXin> 没有 telnetd 了？
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 什么年代了还用telnet
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 需要用啊
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 那就搜呗，
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: apt-cache search telnet
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: 是啊，但是只有 telnet
<BuKaiXin> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/12/enable-telnet-ubuntu-14-04/
<^k^> ⇪ w: [Quick Tip] Enable Telnet Service in Ubuntu 14.04 | UbuntuHandbook
<BuKaiXin> 难道是我用的源不对？
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 有可能
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 你用的哪里的
<BuKaiXin> onlylove: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<^k^> ⇪ w: Index of /ubuntu
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 这个应该没问题吧……
<BuKaiXin> 对啊，反正里面没有 telnetd
 * O0XX telnetd...
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 我不知道你咋弄的，但是我这边debian jessie里面确实有telnetd和telnetd-ssl
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 当然，你可以说发行版不一样
<BuKaiXin> onlylove_: 用 163 靠谱了
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 163……
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 我都是ustc的
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: heart bleed那阵子163一直没更新openssl
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 虽然我手里没server，但是看着不爽，就换l
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 163和sohu都那个熊样
<BuKaiXin> 额
<BuKaiXin> 还好吧
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: mirror.aliyun
<nyfair> 今年元月时，linux坑如旧。一堆傻逼厨，嗤嗤骚闷酒
<nyfair> onlylove_: 你自家pc又不开server，不更新openssl有啥问题
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我刚才看到便利店又卖号码  不知道她如何验证身份证
<yunfan> nyfair: 这要看那个漏洞是什么类型得  如果是可以用来监听得话 当然你作为client也怕
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他没能力验，我记得他是有个小本本记下来
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我就是觉得别人都更新了163不更新是别有用心
<onlylove_> nyfair: 因为国内很多163的用户
<yunfan> onlylove_: 只要她不拍照片我都不怕 我这里又许多身份证号 呵呵
<nyfair> yunfan: 怕什么，我从来不信任g开头和open开头的东西
<nyfair> yunfan: 还有free开头的东西
<onlylove_> yunfan: 反正你在那买的，一般的会被实名一个陌生人的名字，或者……不实名你只能去营业厅了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那你去帮我买个5块钱月费得卡吧 刚好我前天买了个移动4G得童话平板
<onlylove_> yunfan: 没了，前几天还发短信让我升级业务呢
<yunfan> nyfair: free电动棒
<onlylove_> yunfan: 这个卡没了有段时间了
<onlylove_> nyfair: freeBSD?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你那产品不行，万一停不下来或者有后门， nyfair咋办
<yunfan> onlylove_: 后门对后门
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不是吧 我记得还有5块钱得啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 你嘴巴是不是欠插
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我想弄个1000个手机给别人刷下载 展示之类得量
<yunfan> nyfair: 是 你要来插不  给你打个六折
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你记得那个三排iphone一个妹子一直在点的那照片不……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你也打算干那活？
<jusss> bla
<hoxily> ~pia jusss
<yunfan> onlylove_: en  做 android的好点
<jusss> hoxily: aip~ hoxily
<onlylove_> yunfan: android好毛线，你看人苹果好歹就那一个市场，你android呢
 * O0XX 美国好毛线，你看人家中国好赖就那一个党，你美国呢？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你不失业内 不了解这里面的玄机  android单个应用推广只比ios便宜一半而已 但是androidd额量可比ios多
<nyfair> 麻蛋，g婊play我玩个舰女人，看个bilibili，上个acfun匿名版都要越狱，越你妈逼个狱。反观苹果，app store直接下载
<hoxily> 越狱？不是翻墙？
<nyfair> hoxily: google play上没有
<yunfan> 你也真是黑到木耳柄了
<nyfair> hoxily: 犹太姥送我公司vpn，翻麻痹墙
<onlylove> 越狱？需要root？
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> 如果有apk文件直接装好了嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 它逗你的
<nyfair> onlylove: 不能装，说不是官方商店的应用
<TMily> 我看b站没root过
<jusss> on
<hoxily> 选择信任嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 来早了，擦
<yunfan> nyfair: 设置里有个选项 叫做 允许安装非市场来源应用
<TMily> 或者叫允许未知来源
<nyfair> yunfan: 不懂
<yunfan> nyfair: 让 TMily 教你
<TMily> 连这个都不知道 真是适合苹果
<lainme> root了不选允许未知来源也不能装吧
<nyfair> TMily: 你是男的还是女的
<jusss> nyfair: 你是男的还是女的
<yunfan> lainme: root了可以干任何事 你可以自己手动把dex复制到app目录下去
<hoxily> 设置=》安全=》未知来源（允许安装来自未知来源的应用）打勾
<yunfan> jusss: 它似男似女
<jusss> yunfan: 那是泰国人
<TMily> 问题是装个apk还root也真够可以~~
<yunfan> jusss: 也有可能事双核心的 看问题要多想点角度
<lainme> yunfan: 好吧。手机上从来不想这么麻烦
<jusss> yunfan: 可攻可受？
<yunfan> lainme: 因为你不是玩机的人
<nyfair> 什么玩意，未知来源是什么东西
<yunfan> jusss: 双系统 可懂？
<TMily> 苹果上有这些是因为苹果没被GFW 操
<onlylove_> 靠，这次掉线那叫一个长
<yunfan> 这个android还可以勾选
<jusss> yunfan: 那是精神分裂？
<yunfan> chrome事彻底不行了 这个我也要痛骂google
<TMily> 我没感觉出来不行呢'
<nyfair> TMily: 傻逼，g婊play里面没有我要的东西，话听不懂啊
<yunfan> 现在只能把插件传到它官方去给人下
<nyfair> gbiatch
<jusss> biatch!
<nyfair> 这都能转进到gfw
<nyfair> 程序猿果然脑抽多
<yunfan> 挺无聊的
<TMily> google play没有是因为google被GFW操了 所以 国内的app根本不提交
<nyfair> TMily: 舰女人是日本游戏，傻逼
<nyfair> 日本有个jb gfw
<yunfan> 前几天看到个网赚的文章 用vps挂 貌似买个do的vps搞这个不错
<TMily> 同时提交到googleplay的app要求必须通过googleplay更新国内的app做不到
<jusss> yunfan: do网络好像不稳定
<O0XX> TMily: 这个，话说微信是怎么做到的？
<O0XX> TMily: 微信也有应用内更新
<nyfair> 我已经受不了啦，你们谁把他领走
<TMily> 舰娘 你搜不到是因为你根本就不知道google商店也是分区的
<jusss> yunfan: 我以前一个bot挂这两天必掉，linode挂了半个月都没掉
<nyfair> TMily: 你挂个日本vpn用日本ip搜下再看看
<nyfair> TMily: 没有就是没有，有啥好辩的
<yunfan> jusss: 应该是被gfw顶上了 你按月付钱 迁到linode就是了
<TMily> 微信的play版自动更新是打开play商店
<TMily> 你们真的用过play版的微信么
<iaxmps> 请教各位一个问题。RHEL是怎么收费呢？ 服务收费还是？
<nyfair> 另外，苹果也是按不同地区的，不也照样能搜到
<nyfair> iaxmps: 服务收费
<TMily> 那只是上线区域设置不同而你
<nyfair> iaxmps: 可以叫RH小哥上门肛
<TMily> 那个又不是google设计的
<TMily> 设置
<nyfair> 所以说g婊play垃圾啊
<O0XX> TMily: 果然
<O0XX> TMily: 厉害
<iaxmps> nyfair: 那就是使用升级全部免费的？
<nyfair> g婊play的推荐应用要我来报下么
<nyfair> iaxmps: 不是，看购买期限
<jusss> onlylove_: 北京有啥玩的
<yunfan> 要是一个 vps挂一月收入要能超过10刀 那就可以大规模扩展了
<nyfair> g婊play推荐应用不就是色情读物甲，叫床音声乙，性感相册丙么
<jusss> onlylove_: 我让同学带我玩两天，
<lainme> 我的都是热门游戏……
<jusss> yunfan: 那样容易被盯住吧
<O0XX> iMadper: http://store.steampowered.com/universe ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ PC gaming is expanding
<O0XX> jusss: 天上人间关门了...现在都转地下了
<O0XX> jusss: 不过你想玩的话应该也能找得到
<jusss> O0XX: 那个消费不起
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个真不错 http://store.steampowered.com/universe/vr/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ SteamVR
<iMadper> O0XX: 得买得起才行啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 买个那个 steamVR 玩尾行
<O0XX> iMadper: 绝对真实感爆棚
<iMadper> O0XX: biko早就不出新作了吧?
<nyfair> O0XX: 你要的不应该是脑后插管么
<O0XX> nyfair: 那个容易插死
<nyfair> iMadper: des blood什么时候出5我就没有遗憾了
<iMadper> nyfair: 不感兴趣.
<yunfan> jusss: 能赚一月是一个月呗
<nyfair> i社快倒闭吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 我现在只玩百战天虫了
<nyfair> iMadper: 来玩剑3
<yunfan> 我想应该研究下xposedkuangjiale
<jusss> yunfan: android那个？
<yunfan> jusss: 嗯 那个能控制各种东西  有了那个 一个机器可以冒充多个设备了
<yunfan> 等于是把一个ip利用率提高了
<PinoCao> yunfan: 什么高科技？？
<nyfair> 我以前用xposed刷卡牌游戏的好友推荐
<nyfair> yunfan: 后来这玩意不支持新的虚拟机我就把它卸了，现在发展的怎么样了
<yunfan> nyfair: 反正是肯定可以 因为我有个xposed上的模块应用 xprivacy它可以冒充mac uuid 国家 经纬度之类的
<yunfan> 估计改改还能拦截获取running app之类的调用
<nyfair> yunfan: 不是不支持art么
<yunfan> 有个叫天下游的东西 专门针对微信 可以修改自己在任何地方 真是定向约炮利器
<yunfan> 我打算回去弄个手机来试试
<yunfan> nyfair: 我没有用art的机器
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机老司机，带带我
<O0XX> iMadper: 来百战天虫？
<yunfan> 但是 我想了下 肯定能实现
<huntxu> yunfan: 衛校附近
<O0XX> iMadper: 来一句干活
<yunfan> xposed的原理是替换了系统默认那个文件搞定的
<yunfan> art的估计要替换不少lib
<nyfair> 不就是hook api么
<yunfan> 也许可以修改那个动态链接实现
 * tryit 下周要来个搞技术的研究生妹子……
<yunfan> tryit: 我司也要来个技术比较厉害的妹子
<yunfan> 可惜我要明天就回去了
<huntxu> * tryit 下周要搞个來技术的研究生妹子……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 明天几点啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 下周要搞个妹子来研究生技术
<yunfan> onlylove_: 下午6点的飞机
 * tryit 以后小弟和小妹要一起带了 :D
<onlylove_> yunfan: 哦，那时间还来得及的样子
<yunfan> onlylove_: 中午吃呗
<O0XX> iMadper: 赶紧的
<huntxu> O0XX: teeworlds比較好玩
<yunfan> 其实既然art了 应该可以像docker那样搞个android app runner了
<yunfan> 无非是包装点环境和api
<yunfan> x86是官方支持的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • unity 和 unity 是啥子关系？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468662 弱弱的问下，Ubuntu的Unity和那个做游戏的Unity是什么关系？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2015-03-06 13:43
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43215
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | Steam开始销售硬件
<onlylove> 这玩意儿，以后是买个新游戏机还是新PC
<yunfan> 新pc
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 早.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 乖
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 壕
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你这是来pia我脸么
 * yunfan 说到嚎 刚才我出门吃饭 一辆牛逼的跑车驶进大院
<yunfan> 周围的人逗侧目了
<iMadper`> O0XX: 艹艹艹...
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 早
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 拜万人斩
<BuKaiXin> 你们就黑我
<O0XX> iMadper`: 赶紧的
<iMadper`> O0XX: lol~
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 你不装个天下游么 可以没事发点到法国 希腊的足迹信息给泡友圈
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机，天下游有水果版么
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 为啥要那样做
<O0XX> iMadper`: 哈哈哈
<iMadper`> O0XX: ... ...
<nyfair> yunfan: 赞美老司机
<iMadper`> O0XX: 不科学
<yunfan> nyfair: 那就不知道了 是我同学在用的 它亲测有效 我担心泄露隐私 得弄个无关得号码再用
<iMadper`> O0XX: 自动推出了
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 没啥用
<nyfair> yunfan: 当然用无关号码啦
<O0XX> iMadper`: 为啥总是你先开始
<yunfan> nyfair: 现在很难搞到无关号码
<iMadper`> O0XX: .. 好大的风
<BuKaiXin> iMadper`: ip 来
<O0XX> iMadper`: 我也crash了
<stardiviner> 有人知道Arch下怎么安装Java SDK么？
<BuKaiXin> 密码来
<iMadper`> ... ...
<iMadper`> BuKaiXin: 啥?
<yunfan> 你看我前天买了个4G平板 就缺sim卡了
<O0XX> stardiviner: pacman -S openjdk7-sdk
<BuKaiXin> iMadper`: 你们不是在玩那个游戏？
<O0XX> stardiviner: pacman -S openjdk7-jdk
<iMadper`> BuKaiXin: ip?
<nyfair> stardiviner: yaourt jdk
<iMadper`> BuKaiXin: 内网...
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 你是出神入化了
<BuKaiXin> .....
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 瞎说
<stardiviner> O0XX: nyfair thanks
<iMadper`> O0XX: 你先开始了
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 我连品种都没凑全
<stardiviner> 我以为是 java-开头的
<iMadper`> O0XX: ...
 * BuKaiXin 有些名器至今没有体会过.. 唉
<iMadper`> ... ...
<jusss> O0XX: 你们这的公司一般下午几点上班
<nyfair> O0XX: 我还是推荐oracle的jdk，openjdk有些很基本的库都不带
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 你可以装oracle的
<iMadper`> 吓死我了..
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin: 名器啥意思……
<O0XX> nyfair: arch官方是推荐openjdk的
<O0XX> nyfair: arch比较激进
<nyfair> onlylove: 就是他基友的屁屁啊
<iMadper`> O0XX: 赞!
<stardiviner> onlylove_: Oracle 的更好？会不会更多的bug？
<iMadper`> oracle jdk都没人维护了
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 这个恐怕有点苦难  不过你不用灰心  现在市场细分了 你是专攻蒙古人种华北亚群的   就跟某些人专门研究openstack嘛
<nyfair> openjdk才没人维护吧
<onlylove_> stardiviner: oracle的不是更好，是更通用一点
<nyfair> 说起来，gcc那个gcj还有人管吗
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 因为在所有distro上都是这么来的
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 是难
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 至于bug，不好说
<iMadper`> O0XX: lol~
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 有拍照不 要不每次逗拍个去头照嘛
<tsitsiklis> 下午好~
<O0XX> iMadper`: 差点对死
<iMadper`> O0XX: 差远了
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 然后写操作报告 咱们来用computer vision的方法来量化研究
<iMadper`> O0XX: 卧槽, 这么近
<stardiviner> onlylove_: soga，那估计还是arch specific版本更适合arch吧
<iMadper`> O0XX: 玩毛啊
<nyfair> 人家菊苣有实力不说话那是人家菊苣，我有实力也喜欢说大话那是我，总比linus那种没实力还整天打嘴炮的强
<nyfair> 对吧
<onlylove_> nyfair: 脱袜子还是有实力的
<nyfair> 脱袜子做了些什么？
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 不去头的也有
<onlylove_> nyfair: 没实力他不敢打嘴炮
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 还是统一去头好  不要再圈子里名声臭掉了
<iMadper`> O0XX: 赞.
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 我就是被你们黑的
<BuKaiXin> 我倒真想千人斩啊
<iMadper`> O0XX: 帮你暂停了
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 你是 笑骂由它笑骂 好妞我自泡之
<nyfair> BuKaiXin: 这还不容易，明天开始搞yuan jiao，还能挣点零花钱
 * tryit 请教一下画数据结构图用哪个工具比较好？
<yunfan> nyfair: 她搞圆教得去岛国
<QiongMangHuo> test
<^k^> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  14:03
<yunfan> tryit: dot会用不
<yunfan> BuKaiXin: 积小胜为大胜 以数量换质量
<onlylove_> yunfan: 数量换质量不容易啊，就像x86靠堆机器来换可靠性似的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 至少她这个可以
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 不是那么回事儿
<BuKaiXin> yunfan: 有些需要运气
<QiongMangHuo> test
<^k^> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  14:10
<tsitsiklis> 各位都是電腦高手....這幾天我都聽不懂 @@"
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 点点点. 1411
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • stdin/stdout/stderr的缓冲方式疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468663 从网上下载了了程序，用来判断stdin、stdout、stderr的缓冲方式。 照道理来说，stdin/stdout应该是行缓冲，stderr是无缓冲。 但是我的程序输出如下： 捕获.JPG 这个是不是有问题啊？ 程序如下： #include <stdio.h>
<^k^>  ─> int main(void) { printf("stdin is "); if(stdin->_flags & _IO_UNBUFFERED) /* 判断标准输入流对象的缓冲区类型*/ printf( …
<iMadper`> O0XX: 帮你暂停了
<iMadper`> O0XX: 开不开?
<O0XX> iMadper`: 好，我看个邮件
<O0XX> 等一下
<iMadper`> O0XX: .
<O0XX> iMadper`: 以上、宜しくお願いします。
<iMadper`> ...
 * iMadper` QiongMangHuo 给我你刻章的那个链接?
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 同球
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 干什么?
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 干什么?
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 围观啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 18块钱包邮费, 解决了我的大问题
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 我有朋友需要.
<iMadper`> O0XX: gogogo
<O0XX> iMadper`: 等，我搞下adhoc
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: 我以为是个人玩的那种章呢
<iMadper`> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 我朋友需要骗一下美国移民局
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: ........
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 去淘宝搜就好了, 我买完把历史记录都删了...
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: .. .... .....
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 都写着本店不刻政府公章...
 * BuKaiXin !!!!!!! 我天，这期账单怎么这么吓人
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 但是实际上...
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo> PinoCao: 你在说假话对不对?
<yunfan> iMadper`: 买个3D打印机来刻
<iMadper`> yunfan: 你出钱就行.
<PinoCao> QiongMangHuo: walt??
<yunfan> iMadper`: 那可以去车库免费用
<QiongMangHuo> PinoCao: 匹诺曹嘛
<PinoCao> QiongMangHuo: 我姓曹。。
<yunfan> iMadper`: 如果在魔都 可以去新车间 那里有免费用 办个会员 200多一个月
<QiongMangHuo> PinoCao: 一个问题问死机的匹诺曹
<iMadper`> yunfan: 不感兴趣...
<PinoCao> QiongMangHuo: 呵呵呵~~纯属巧合。。
<yunfan> iMadper`: 你不是要刻公章嘛
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: 你要刻个"+1"的章么?
<yunfan> iMadper`: 对了 我哥哥也会 他多年前就会用橡皮刻 还给我刻过
<iMadper`> yunfan: 18买个就是了
<iMadper`> yunfan: ... ...
<yunfan> iMadper`: 网上买的被他悄悄记下地址就麻烦了
<PinoCao> yunfan: 最早的黑客
<yunfan> iMadper`: 这些公开卖的逗或多或少跟派出所有联系的
<PinoCao> 前些日子买了本肖申克的救赎。。现在正在拜读。。
<PinoCao> 你们有人读过数字城堡这本书吗？？好看吗？？
<PinoCao> 我在网上看评论，说这两本书，是计算机爱好者必读。。
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 肖申克和计算机毛关系
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 肖申克那不是银行家的故事么
<tryit> PinoCao, 必读的应该有《深入理解计算机系统》
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 数字城堡？是不是达芬奇密码的作者写的同系列的故事？我记得他写了仨剧情类似的
<PinoCao> 肖申克讲述的是一个骇客如何利用关系和社会工程学通过最肮脏的手段破解了世俗传统对人性，爱情的诠释，以及讲述了如何破坏了世俗传统的枷锁。。
<yunfan> tryit: 我还没读完几章 收获已经超级大了
<tryit> yunfan, buffer炸弹那个挺有意思
<PinoCao> tryit: 那个看着就知道太专业了。。不走心~~
<onlylove> PinoCao: 嗯，啥，不是肖申克的救赎那同名电影里面的剧情么？不过看你的描述，好吧，那个银行家算是社会工程
<tryit> PinoCao, 深入浅出
<yunfan> tryit: 还没看到那个 反正我记得我对分支预测就理解了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我喜欢看书。。看完书再看电影。。有些理解不了的情节，就豁然开朗了。。
<tryit> yunfan, link那一章也讲得非常透彻
<jusss> onlylove: 来面试竟然发我一份题让我做，而且还都是名词解释，我擦
<onlylove> PinoCao: 数字城堡我看过书，肖申克就看过电影
<onlylove> jusss: 什么傻逼面试……
<tryit> jusss, 面试一般都要做题的吧？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 数字城堡好看么？？据说是个心理变态的书。。讲通过数据破案，最后发现自己才是凶手的那个？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 哦，不是的，和达芬奇密码剧情类似……看过好久，忘了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 哦。。我看完这个去看那个。。
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 要不就是记错了，反正仨书里面肯定有俩剧情类似的，剧情不错
<yunfan> tryit: 我后来没时间看了  时间都用来撸管了 争取今年能继续看下去
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 我以前同学借给过我那本书，，后来毕业没还他，现在忘记放哪了。。
<tryit> yunfan, 年轻就是任性……
<PinoCao> tryit: 好吧，你们都推荐，我先下载一本。看看，好看我再买本真书，摆那膜拜。。
<tryit> PinoCao, CSAPP是和APUE UNP一样的经典……
<yunfan> tryit:  你老贵庚？
<BuKaiXin> QiongMangHuo: ....
<yunfan> PinoCao: 买一本放那
<tryit> yunfan, 毕业好多年了……
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 不用看，直接买一本放那吓唬人即可
<PinoCao> 我现在特别想找一本关于单片机的书。。从原理角度来讲的。。比如内存分配。。二进制编码。。寄存器操作之类的。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 额。。。那没必要。。没人来我家。。我媳妇儿也不懂。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 最后智能吓唬自己了。。
<longteng>   单片机有什么好看的
<PinoCao> longteng: 兴趣爱好。。
<longteng> 网上随便当
<onlylove_> 从原理角度讲内存分配二进制编码寄存器的话，随便找本微机原理啥的就行吧
<yunfan> tryit: 沃野有点年头了 你到底多大
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没必要
<onlylove_> 因为这都是计算机的基础啊
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 貌似不太一样。。
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 都原理了
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 你敢说x86和arm在本质上有区别么
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 我学的不太精。。不知道怎么回答你。。反正就是不一样。。
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 那你看汇编吧
<yunfan> onlylove_: 底层没啥区别 x86的微码不知道可开放编辑
<PinoCao> onlylove_: ARM和x86..感觉应该差不多。。位宽一样。。就是指令集arm是精简的。。
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 机器码是最接近底层的东西了，如果这东西满足不了你，你还是琢磨怎么设计一个MCU吧
<yunfan> x86要兼容这个那个 把电路搞大了
<longteng> 想学计算机，看卡梅隆大学的那本深入理解计算机系统
<longteng> 原理讲的比较透彻
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 现在不是满足不了。。是找不到一本好的书来告诉我如何驾驭。。
<yunfan> 好像还有本书叫 pramagic programmer
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 而且我觉得没有什么满足不满足的。。C语言已经够强大了。。只是越用越觉得完全是机械运动。。不用动脑了。。
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 想动脑？
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 。。。。。。
<sulit> ^k^: 早
<jusss> onlylove_: 雷石
<onlylove_> PinoCao: 你必须知道，这东西之所以叫计算机，或者 computer，就是因为丫的就是做计算的，计算本来就很枯燥
<jusss> tryit: 那面试的试题都是名词解释怎么办？
<onlylove_> jusss: 你之前说过，但是……
<tryit> jusss, 按照自己的理解写呗，怕啥
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 是的。。我就是想接触点新鲜事物。。对底层多了解一些有助于我的机器人的开发。。
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 很多东西都不懂。。
<tryit> PinoCao, 深入理解计算机系统，不二选择
<O0XX> PinoCao: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<PinoCao> onlylove_: 我前阵子看了一个日本人写的自己写操作系统。。我就感觉到自己知识力匮乏了。。居然一串二进制代码就可以引导操作系统。。进入实模式。。
<gfxmode> 周五了
<yunfan> PinoCao: 还有本书也不错  穿越计算机的迷雾
<yunfan> 还有 nand2tetris 教你从逻辑门开始 一直到写个tetris
<nyfair> 别做春秋大梦了
<nyfair> 还没醒呢
<yunfan> nyfair: 啪啪啪
<PinoCao> yunfan: 读书少，真可怕。。
<nyfair> yunfan: tetris我写过，一共973字节，全汇编
<PinoCao> 读书少真可怕。。
<iMadper> O0XX: fasd 超级好用
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 墙裂推荐.
<iMadper> O0XX: 快速进入复杂目录
<iMadper> O0XX: 你来看
<O0XX> iMadper: 真折腾
<nyfair> 真折腾，老司机都用收藏夹
<yunfan> nyfair: 她那个事从nand gate开始搭电路 做cpu 然后在 cpu上做machine 然后在machine上写操作系统  然后在操作系统上写tetris 你那点破代码能比么
<yunfan> PinoCao: 嗯 多读书
<nyfair> iMadper: 最后问你一遍，你的小电影都藏在哪里
<iMadper> nyfair: 百度云... 然后都变成教育片了
<iMadper> nyfair: 我现在是百度一生黑
<nyfair> yunfan: 他比我牛逼那是他，我比你牛逼那是我，总比有的人没啥东西还要装逼强
<onlylove_> iMadper: 喜闻乐见？
<O0XX> iMadper: 折腾帝，受我一拜
<nyfair> iMadper: 我也不慢了，度娘云现在限速了
<nyfair> 不满
<nyfair> iMadper: 牛牛求新玩意推荐
<iMadper> onlylove: 好多都是我珍藏的啊!
<iMadper> nyfair: 新玩意? servo?
<yunfan> nyfair: 你怎么牛逼了
<PinoCao> yunfan: 这个应该不难吧？？
<yunfan> PinoCao: 啥？
<PinoCao> yunfan: 搭一个俄罗斯方块的运行平台
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper golang怎么分配空间搞个string然后往里扔东西啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: make?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 详细点?
<nyfair> PinoCao: 牛牛，快帮我教训他
<PinoCao> nyfair: 教训啥？？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: bytes.Buffer
<nyfair> PinoCao: 去打他屁股
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 果然不是普通的make和new能搞的啊
<PinoCao> yunfan: 要是连cpu都自己做那就复杂多了。。因为即使8位处理器，门电路也会是数量级的。。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  犇
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo:  犇
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 鬼
<yunfan> PinoCao: 她就是cpu都自己做 我前一阵就卡在做cpu那了  等我回去就把她完成 然后就可以进入写汇编阶段了
<yunfan> 不过她得cpu很简单  乘法器都要靠汇编实现
<PinoCao> yunfan: 如果是纯平台。。51就搞定了。。用一个12864的屏幕。。配两个AT24C128的数据存储器。把图形存进去。。
<PinoCao> yunfan: 额。。孤陋寡闻了。。
<tsitsiklis> cpu自己作....好厲害
 * O0XX cpu自己作？咋啦，把自己烧坏了？
<PinoCao> yunfan: 自己做个CPU然后用3D打印做个封装。。挂脖子上会不会很拉风？？
<tsitsiklis> 哪種的呢... cisc or risc isa based cpu?
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 我也刚想到这个问题。。
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 我还没接触过指令集。。
<tsitsiklis> 其實我不懂.... 這兩種優缺點 @@
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 应该都一样。。看应用领域
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 指令集还分标准和精简。。
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 单片机上用的全是精简的。。
<tsitsiklis> 單片機是single-chip somthing like 8051?
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: ARM。。。
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 51的貌似是另外一个套路了。。
<tsitsiklis> ARM based cpu... cortex?
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 嗯。。
<longteng> 自己做CPU 脑子瓦特了
<yunfan> O0XX: 嗯哼
<yunfan> PinoCao: 对这个无兴趣
<tsitsiklis> 現在好多人都在做embeded system
<tsitsiklis> embedded
<PinoCao> longteng: 其实原理特别简单。。4位或者8位的。。就是零配件组装过程还有测试很麻烦。。
<PinoCao> longteng: 我的理解是，cpu的组成就是门电路加存储器
<PinoCao> 存储器就包含RAM和ROM两部分。。
<^k^> sulit,
<tsitsiklis> nono
<tsitsiklis> cpu內部記憶單元是 cache 看是第幾層
<tsitsiklis> 有分L1 or L2 cache
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 你这分析就复杂多了。。
<tsitsiklis> RAM是外部記憶單元了 @@"
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 我的意思是山寨一个cpu
<tsitsiklis> 毆毆
<tsitsiklis> 自己兜電路? not synthesis cpu?
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 用手头能找到的材料。。说实话，我是真不清楚cache实体是个什么东西。。
<longteng> cache实体就是寄存器
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 对我而言cache还停留在概念化上。。也许就是个小电容，通过充放电来达到数据交换的目的。。
<longteng> 高速缓存
<tsitsiklis> pinocao 速度較快的記憶體 會layout在FPU or ALU附近
<tsitsiklis> 早期用SRAM技術做的
<PinoCao> tsitsiklis: 纳米级了吧？？
<nyfair> PinoCao: 老司机，带带我
<O0XX> PinoCao: 老司机，带带我
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper str := string(make([]byte, length)) ......
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper 好强的类型...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你这个是定长的啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你不是要找可变长的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你这个是定长的啊.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我就是要定长的, 你得照顾我的C语言思维...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你不是要找可变长的啊.
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 犇
<PinoCao> 大家觉得并行速度快？还是穿行速度快？？
<PinoCao> 、
<nyfair> 脑后插管快
<jusss> onlylove___: 底薪竟然给1620
<PinoCao> nyfair: 你要是有个护士当媳妇儿你就不这么说了。。
<jusss> onlylove___: 三月试用
<PinoCao> nyfair: 我媳妇儿现在动不动就要给我插尿管。。说为了以后老了好插。。。
 * O0XX ...
 * O0XX 以后老了好插只是个借口吧...
<PinoCao> O0XX: 我也是这么觉得。。但是真心找不到合适的理由。。他在医院里每天都有最少一个插尿管的。。
<PinoCao> 好了我撤了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 她是练习吧
<onlylove> jusss: 雷布斯投资的公司这么大方……
<jusss> onlylove: 1620还要扣20%的五险一金
<onlylove_> jusss: 北京市最低工资1440你自己好好考虑下……反正……就那么回事
<tryit> jusss, 这……有零有整啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 拜golang小王子
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 别介...
<jusss> onlylove_: 另一个公司给我的邮件是2800试用一个月，转正3100  :(
<onlylove__> jusss: 这个也比那1620强啊，你是漂，不是土著
<iMadper> jusss: 我当年也是2800.
<jusss> on
<nyfair> jusss: 我当年也是2800
<jusss> iMadper: 你这么厉害还是2800？
<onlylove__> jusss: 顺便说，我在TI那阵子，实习生都3000+前台小姑娘也不少
<iMadper> jusss: 我厉害个鸟...
<tsitsiklis> TI是指texas instrument是媽
<nyfair> onlylove_: 拜牛牛
<jusss> onlylove__: 好，那我选那个2800试试
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 对的, 德州扒鸡厂.
<nyfair> 吧唧吧唧
<O0XX> iMadper: 逼我，我忍不了了,自己给自己设了一个固定IP
<onlylove> jusss: 刚掉了
<iMadper> O0XX: 一会儿ip冲突有人来骂你
<tsitsiklis> 3000 RMB...這水平是給大學剛畢業的學生起薪是媽
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 是的.
<tsitsiklis> iMadper :-) 感謝
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: :-)
<O0XX> iMadper: 以后请通过 1.102找到我
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<onlylove> O0XX: 我觉得Pinocao找个护士媳妇怪辛苦的，护士要上夜班，老得快
<tsitsiklis> 我覺得可以來台灣找工
<tsitsiklis> 看各位都頗專業的....
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 求带!
<tsitsiklis> 沒問題阿
<onlylove> tsitsiklis: 起薪是3000，是实习生，转正以后有很多福利的
<tsitsiklis> 歐....
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 真的可以嘛? 求带求带!
<onlylove> tsitsiklis: 需要啥手续啊
<tsitsiklis> 好像要工作証之類
<tsitsiklis> 要去查下
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 有没有, remote在大陆的岗位?
<tsitsiklis> 園區很多大陸人呀
<tsitsiklis> SBIP
<onlylove> iMadper: 带你玩就不错了
<stardiviner> iMadper: 你好像一直在找remote嘛
<iMadper> stardiviner: 是啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也知道... 但是离不开父母妻儿啊
<stardiviner> iMadper: remote很难找的。。。
<tsitsiklis> remote在大陸 是說工作地點在大陸 然後做好計畫跟台灣報告是這樣嗎
<iMadper> stardiviner: sigh...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你结婚了么，就妻儿
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 对...
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是有妹子啊.
<stardiviner> iMadper: 带妹子转换阵地阿
<onlylove> iMadper: 踹了，去台湾找个台妹
<tsitsiklis> 台妹不太好
<O0XX> iMadper: 踹了，去台湾找个台妹
<iMadper> onlylove: 那怎么行.
<nyfair> 踹了，去台湾找个台妹
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 踹了，去台湾捡尸捡个台妹
 * iMadper 泥邹凯
<tsitsiklis> 奉勸各位 台妹能別碰就別碰....我覺得她們對中國人偏見很深
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43216
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | FREAK漏洞影响所有Windows操作系统
<nyfair> 有一首歌是怎么唱的来的，gay姥gay姥，呆湾的gay姥
<onlylove> tsitsiklis: 知道我为啥和 iMadper说带你玩就不错么，因为很多台企对大陆人成见就很深，怎么说，除非要饿死，不然不去台湾人的厂子
<tsitsiklis> gay姥是什麼意思...求問
<onlylove> tsitsiklis: 比资本家还资本家
<tsitsiklis> 對的
<tsitsiklis> onlylove 就是這樣
<onlylove> tsitsiklis: gay就是gay咯，
<jusss> onlylove: 你在哪个区
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实不是台湾的问题. 是亚洲人的问题.
<jusss> onlylove: 想想明天在哪吃
<O0XX> iMadper: 来一局？
<tsitsiklis> 就是成見很深
<O0XX> iMadper: 哥现在固定IP了
<tsitsiklis> 也不知為啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 需要打卡上班的it公司, 一般都是亚洲人开的...
<iMadper> O0XX: 一会儿
<iMadper> O0XX: push上去代码
<onlylove> tsitsiklis: 所以我毕业的时候在台湾人在大陆开的工厂实习，但是没有留下，我知道那不是我应该呆的地方
<O0XX> iMadper: 你在黑MTK么？
<tsitsiklis> onlylove 因為台媒推波助瀾...還有現在台獨當道
<iMadper> O0XX: 还有旁边的日本公司.
<onlylove> tsitsiklis: 台湾人对大陆人的刻薄，比日本人还凶狠
<tsitsiklis> onlylove 久而久之....就是變成現在這樣
<iMadper> O0XX: 我三上一下, 回来虐杀你
<tsitsiklis> 對
<tsitsiklis> 我覺得台灣人對中國人很兇 的確是這樣
<onlylove> jusss: 你现在在几环
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，不对，大兴……
<tsitsiklis> 搞不懂為何會這樣
<onlylove> jusss: 你明天到东城吧，我记得 yunfan住的地方离北京站不远，那边有个呷哺
<tsitsiklis> iMadper想去mtk媽
<tsitsiklis> 我狠多大學同學在裡面
<jusss> onlylove: 地铁能到吗？
<tsitsiklis> 不過現在mtk跟以前也不同了
<onlylove> jusss: 必须能
<jusss> onlylove: 我这附近4号线
<tsitsiklis> 以前股本小的時候...199x年那時 只做baseband
<iMadper> O0XX: 建图
<tsitsiklis> 那時候分股票的人 現在都退休享福去了
<onlylove> jusss: 要不你去双井那边？富力城？
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 不去... mtk早上起来打卡...
<tsitsiklis> mtk不用打卡阿
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，4号线在宣武门换2号线
<tsitsiklis> 責任制的
<onlylove> jusss: 然后就到了
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 哦? mtk跟我们在同一栋楼啊.
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 一直需要打卡.
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 可能台湾不需要. 大陆需要.
<nyfair> 199x不是北斗神拳么
 * iMadper 果然我们是被歧视的...
<tsitsiklis> iMadper 原來如此.....
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个是考勤还是门禁啊
<tsitsiklis> 北斗神拳 哈哈
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 我朋友跟我坐班车, 每次堵车他就特别紧张. 因为迟到要扣钱...
<nyfair> u wo sha
<iMadper> onlylove: 考勤.
<onlylove> 好吧……
<nyfair> u wo xia
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> 我在vmware的时候从来不担心那个
<tsitsiklis> iMadper 你就兇它 台灣人就是蠟燭 你一定要比他兇
<nyfair> odadadadadaaaa
<tsitsiklis> 他就怕了
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 然后年终奖就没了吧?~ lol~
<nyfair> 卧跟腻刚啊
<tsitsiklis> iMadper 台灣人特點...怕死愛錢要面子
<nyfair> 咯一定系阿共仔滴硬牟啦
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 全球人特点吧...
<tsitsiklis> 哈哈
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 其实, 还是得找个合适的岗位, 是不是台湾到不重要.
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 得找个有钱, 轻松, 没有政治内斗的公司.
<nyfair> 台湾风俗店挺多的
<tryit_> iMadper, 高端岗位不好找……
<iMadper> nyfair: 大陆也蛮多的吧?
<nyfair> 服务比大陆要好
<iMadper> tryit_: 是啊.
<iMadper> nyfair: 你知道?
<nyfair> 但是价格比较黑
<tsitsiklis> iMadper 台灣公司都會內鬥...很嚴重
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 啊?
<onlylove_> 靠，我真不明白了，一个课程上写了free select的，邮件里面的title是必修
<nyfair> iMadper: 我刚毕业就去台企然后滚去台湾出差了半年
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以是免费的嘛
<iMadper> nyfair: 体验了很多风俗店?
<tsitsiklis> iMadper 您說的是政治色彩是嗎
<iMadper> tsitsiklis: 不是, 是说一个公司内部分各种派系, 内斗.
<onlylove_> tsitsiklis: 没政治，也会内斗啊，职场政治
<nyfair> iMadper: 妮邹凯
<tsitsiklis> iMadper 毆毆..那每個公司都會有... @@
<tsitsiklis> onlylove 對的
<onlylove_> tsitsiklis: 欧美的少一些，亚洲的多
<onlylove_> tsitsiklis: 特别台湾日本
<nyfair> onlylove: 呵呵，发offer来犹太姥公司体验下
<tsitsiklis> 歐美的....但是外商很辛苦 資遣人沒在管初一十五的 = =
<tsitsiklis> 我剛畢業去了agilent的無線部門...超級辛苦 @@
<onlylove_> nyfair: 求去魔都，我还没见l5e真人
 * nyfair 自从进了犹太姥公司，玩P社4萌一开局第一件事就是 找犹太姥借钱->驱逐犹太姥->逮捕犹太姥->处死没收家产
<tsitsiklis> 不過年薪不錯
<jusss> onlylove_: 我差一点见
<nyfair> onlylove_: l5e在陪我看tfboys演唱会呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 建图了嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 听到我叹气了吧
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<jusss> nyfair: 你太重口味了，连小孩都不放过
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: l5e....
 * QiongMangHuo 炸裂, 还是没想出解, 智商严重退化
<O0XX> iMadper: 来
<iMadper> O0XX: .1.102?
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<kandu> 请教，用电动剃须刀和手动刮的有哪些区别？
 * O0XX 段子手们准备了啊
 * O0XX 有人出考题了
<O0XX> iMadper: 合适？
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<tenzu> 没人说话了
 * kandu 还没自己处理过鬍子，随便说点经验都好。
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道你现在不住这附近了 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 在
<kandu> 听说刮的会使鬍子变硬，有这回事？
<yunfan> onlylove: ok
<yunfan> kandu: 会 这个你要信我
<iMadper> kandu: 短胡子用什么都行. 长胡子, 必须手动.
<onlylove_> yunfan: 然后火人Nel，把搜狗卸载了，换紫光了
<kandu> 哦，那我买个电动剃的。
<QiongMangHuo> tenzu: 拜牛牛教授
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你把疼教授拜炮了
<iMadper> O0XX: 什么鬼...
<O0XX> iMadper: 死吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 合适?
<iMadper> O0XX: 该你了
<O0XX> iMadper: 刚才这啥东西？
<iMadper>  O0XX: 牛.
<O0XX> iMadper: 下死了
<iMadper> O0XX: 哈哈哈哈啊哈
<iMadper> O0XX:  卧槽!
<iMadper> O0XX: 这什么鸟位置!
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: hahah
<iMadper> O0XX: 你故意的?
<O0XX> iMadper: 靠，这居然是散弹枪
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 卡死了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Dash Application里面没有图表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468664 忽然发现Dash里面 应用程序栏里面一个图标也没有了。 输入名称搜索也啥都没有。 怎么办呀！！ 求教。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Navon.Yi — 2015-03-06 16:20
<O0XX> iMadper: 我这显示 waiting for
<O0XX> iMadper: lian
<O0XX> iMadper: 这地图没法玩
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> O0XX: 感觉强行增加难度了.
<O0XX> iMadper: 这大风
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要炸传咋得？
<iMadper> O0XX: 好难
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<O0XX> iMadper: chonglai?
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 你死了?
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 质量不行啊
 * O0XX 妈妈的
 * tryit 这个传说是真的吗？6个kernel patch就会有硅谷的猎头找上门沟通
<iMadper> O0XX: 死了.
<onlylove__> tryit: 得看什么样的patch，比方说那种不停机换内核的那个，一个应该就够了
<iMadper> O0XX: 进不去
<O0XX> iMadper: 为啥炸自己了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道. . .
<iMadper> 又自动推出了
<BuKaiXin> 怎么不留痕迹的拆了一台台式机？
<iMadper> 质量不行啊
<BuKaiXin> 倒杯水？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin: 你需要大铁锤
<longteng> 。。。
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 不是，我这台太慢了，想让老板换台新的
<BuKaiXin> O0XX: 但是别人有用更旧的，我不好意思提
<iMadper> O0XX: 还好.
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个居高临下不合适啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 这回合适了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 艹
<iMadper> ...
<tryit> iMadper, http://a.liepin.com/834828/job_2027957.shtml 35W-45W
<^k^> ⇪ : linux内核高级开发工程师招聘_linux内核高级开发工程师招聘信息-猎聘网
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个好弱
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 自杀式爆炸
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 死了？
<O0XX> iMadper: 质量太差了
<O0XX> iMadper: 不玩了
<stardiviner> BuKaiXin: 小型的电磁脉冲炮
<onlylove> BuKaiXin: 换一家给你新电脑的公司
<iMadper> O0XX: http://item.jd.com/868982.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【奥睿科6619US3-BK】奥睿科（ORICO） 6619US3-BK 高速USB3.0硬盘底座 通用2.5/3.5寸SATA串口移动硬盘盒【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:88.00
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<JoanLM80> hi, does anyone know why after installing the chinese language support I still can not see chinese characters while trying to install QQ?
<rabbitear_sdf> JoanLM80: on my slackware box, I made a script change-to-chinese.sh
<rabbitear_sdf> JoanLM80: in gvim I added some utf-8 lines too
<gebjgd> JoanLM80, what kind of QQ?
<rabbitear_sdf> sorry for the english, but you asked
<gebjgd> JoanLM80, there is no qq on linux at all
<rabbitear_sdf> qq is its own website
<gebjgd> rabbitear_sdf, that is a joke
<JoanLM80> I am trying to install it using Wine
<rabbitear_sdf> <-- I'm just a student of chinese, but been using slackware since 3.1
<gebjgd> JoanLM80, then you have to configure your fonts in wine
<JoanLM80> oh, ok. I just began with (X)Ubuntu
<JoanLM80> thanks
<rabbitear_sdf> I took french in grade school, but I really really feel like I really want to know more and more chinese, there's lots of meaning
<rabbitear_sdf> everybody is cool :)
<rabbitear_sdf> that went to china
<rabbitear_sdf> I use slackware, and i3, so there is no help.. as far as preconfigured stuff, I do it my self
<rabbitear_sdf> I got the characters good :) I use irssi and mutt, and ibus (people say its not the best one) to say my limited amount of expression in manderin (sp)
<gebjgd> rabbitear_sdf, fcitx
<JoanLM80> I am investigating...
<rabbitear_sdf> I just 爱，learning another language, its opening up my mind
<rabbitear_sdf> gebjgd: yes, I heard, that is better
<rabbitear_sdf> I have fear, to speak to people in chinese, because not everybody is... but email is okay.
<rabbitear_sdf> gebjgd: I just compiled linux kernel 3.19, so I can get my recently bought bluetooth audio receiver working on the laptop(s)/netbook
<rabbitear_sdf> slow process because I have to do sometimes other things during the day..
<rabbitear_sdf> but, basicly, just wireless audio
<rabbitear_sdf> <-- k, I've said, enough，I can't see what I know xie xie in this ibus, so many it is bad
<rabbitear_sdf> sorry [many=maybe]
<JoanLM80> I dont see how to configure chinese in Wine
<gebjgd> JoanLM80, there is an article in the forum to tell you how to configure the fonts in wine
<JoanLM80> ok, I will try to find it
<JoanLM80> thans
<JoanLM80> thanks
<BaByChU> 哈喽 everyone
<yunfan> gebjgd: 早上有人找你 你咋没来
<gebjgd> yunfan, 现在是早上啊
<gebjgd> BaByChU, 好久不见
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好吧 那你平时为何啪啪时间来跟我们上来聊天
<gebjgd> yunfan, 什么时候？
<gebjgd> BaByChU, 还在上海？
<gebjgd> BaByChU, 你的昵称让人无法忘记。 myfreecams.com上一个妹子的昵称
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<BaByChU> 哈哈哈
<BaByChU> 我都忘了怎么引用了
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 还在上海
<yunfan> gebjgd:  我们的白天 不是你的晚上么
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 移民尚未成功  还有几个月才有期限
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 才到期限
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 你沦落到要看freecam了啊
<BaByChU> 还是好多老面孔的说
<BaByChU> 不错
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我也想看freecam
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不一定
<gebjgd> BaByChU, 一直看
<gebjgd> yunfan, 朝内可以看  m.myfreecams.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: M.MyFreeCams.com - Mobile Site Beta (@ myfreecams.com)
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我回国的时候老婆不在  就靠它了
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 下身的欲望无法用视觉满足
<perr> 他是说和老婆一起视频聊天吧?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你回来了？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 让老婆的表妹帮你解决就是了 或者叫外卖
<BaByChU> 没人聊天了呀
<BaByChU> 原来是我网的问题
<BaByChU> 表妹。。。。。
<BaByChU> 这么多挂着不说话的人  真无聊啊
<BaByChU> 出去觅食去  拜拜 everyone
<gebjgd> yunfan, 回去了2周而已
<yunfan> gebjgd: 两周怎么能忍
<JoanLM80> 谢谢你们
<JoanLM80> 再见
<GODDOG> 无聊
<GODDOG> 问个事情 大家有多少在用ubunut9这个软件的
<pocmon> 有这个软件吗
<ruifeng> myfreecams.com  这个是个什么网站？
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<yunfan> adult webcam
<yunfan> 好东西啊
<GODDOG> pocoyo: 在中文论坛上推荐的
<GODDOG> pocoyo: 动态管理软件源的好想
<GODDOG> 如何在用apt-get 安装chrome浏览器呢？
<jusss> 上个网真不容易
<jusss> 哎
<eve_ouyang> ...
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 输入法总是出毛病，cpu100%怎么回事？如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468665 Code:   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                                     1415 esolve    20   0 
<^k^>  ─> 384384  87416   7592 R 100.1  2.4 157:51.86 fcitx    统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2015-03-06 20:15
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 下载deb
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 谢谢提醒 你的意思是我要新加软件源吗？
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 直接去google网站下载deb
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 谢谢
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 我以为你一直在用Ubuntu
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 我最近才接触i3 上午用Desktop版本配置的时候很蛋疼 现在用sever版
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 所以 现在我还没有浏览器用
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:33
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 用desktop和server版本有什么区别
<GODDOG> gebjgd: desktop版自带GNOME 所以替换成i3的时候有点困难 不如sever版从头做起简单
<PinoCao> 大家还在讨论用linux还是用windows啊。。。
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 所以向来都用lubuntu
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 直接上openbox tint2就好了
<PinoCao> 晒晒配置吧。。我现在i5-3230   8G   盒显+740M独显64位的。。win7 64位。。三星240G SSD
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 我是在osx上用虚拟机在折腾 这些还不太明白
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 这还晒？
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 哦 mac用户
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 笔记本。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 这还晒？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 笔记本不看配置  看牌子和型号
<PinoCao> GODDOG: 推荐你别折腾了。。浪费时间。。如果非要折腾，就搞个LFS吧。。linux还是面向服务器应用的。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 自己攒的。。
<GODDOG> PinoCao: 谢谢 我看了i3wm太帅了 再加上 最近要频繁的查看linux下的man手册 就
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 说什么开源，什么面向桌面，都是免费开源的，根本没什么个人应用的好软件。。
<GODDOG> PinoCao: 作么 搞个虚拟机来搞
<cleamoon__> 自己攒笔记本？
<PinoCao> cleamoon__: 便宜。。
<cleamoon__> 我想知道怎么做到的
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 扯  我这里用的好好的
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 家里所有机器都是Linux
<cleamoon__> 都是linux+
<gebjgd> cleamoon, msi就有这用的
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 除了聊天，打文档还能干嘛？？我专业上用起来是特别蹩脚。。顶多建个邮件服务器，做个数据库服务器。。用eclipse编个后台。。前端做起来费劲到家。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 游戏  电影
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 什么都用它干
<cleamoon__> 什么都能做
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 额。。游戏自打高中毕业就很少用电脑玩了。。
<GODDOG> 吐槽一句 默认的xterm真丑  看字都看不清
<cleamoon__> 前段不好做吗？没做过前段
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我觉得linux做专用机，要比做通用桌面好得多。
<pocmon> fbterm
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 就比如，在windows下做虚拟卷，就没linux下安全。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我家里5台机器都是跑桌面  很爽
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 额。。那你办公linux都能满足？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 办什么公？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, libreoffice
<gebjgd> PinoCao, LaTex
<cleamoon__> 我想知道gebjgd那么多电脑干什么用
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 额。。lib排版太难看。。你不如用wps
<cleamoon__> 平常libre，作业latex/texmacs
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 没觉得  会排的怎么都好看  不会的 你给他Latex都难看
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 64位安装有点问题。。不过也挺好解决。。网上有资料。。
<cleamoon__> 需要认真排版就latex了
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 不用wps  不支持其他语言
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 会弄怎么都能支持，不会弄你告诉他怎么弄他也弄不来。。不讨论了。。这个问题，都讨论好几十年了。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 不支持duden Korrektur
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 说的是小语种
<GODDOG> cleamoon__: 我同意你 认证排版用Latex 不过平常用Markdown就好了
<cleamoon__> markdown渣渣，还不如html直接写呢，而且没法输出pdf
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我觉得linux就适合爱折腾，没有特别需要的人用的。。最初我搞了个archlinux。。整个系统完全按自己需要安装好用了两天时间。。搞定cairo-dock的安装问题就用了半天。。最开始貌似对cairo-dock支持不太好。。不像现在直接装就行。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 早就不折腾了  家里人都用Linux
<cleamoon__> 我不爱折腾，有快而且方便的需要，所以用arch
<cleamoon__> 就是matlab什么的难看得蛋疼
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 然后又有升级问题。。出过两次问题。。后来换了centos。。又出了64位安装32位软件问题。。好不容易都做好了。。开始干正经事儿了。。又发现网站前端的设计问题。。根本没有windows下方便。。不过在linux下我学会了用emacs和netbeans也算有所收获。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你应该用debian系的
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你觉得win好用就好
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 种类太多了。。就这样我用了近1年光景。。后来发现了我的观点。。linux下部署服务应用，是比windows下好太多了。。自己掌控的东西多了。。不像windows下，给你什么用什么。而且linux下部署服务应用，解决方案也多了很多。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你用的时间太短
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 所以我现在家里和公司的服务器大部分是Centos。。只有几台必须用windows的我才用。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 折腾不起。。我是面向应用的用户。。系统是什么对我来讲，方便不出问题才是王道
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 早就不折腾了
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 三天两头的出问题。。找问题，解决问题。。正经事儿一点没做。。真是得不偿失。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我父母  老婆 都用Linux 表示没有任何问题
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我觉得还是应用层面的问题。。应用范围比较窄可能就会感觉好一点。。父母我能理解。。我给他们的电脑，现在是少装一个软件，就少一分风险。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 没觉得 有什么问题
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 看电影是在线么？？还是下载下来看？？还是wine？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 倒是觉得给父母老婆装win 我才累
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 看电影用wine？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你真是病的不轻
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你在win上怎么看
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 电影我都是从网上down高清，然后用xbox360连到我的下载服务器上看。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我可以在线   我可以下载  之后放到我的nas上  用电视看
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哦。。你有nas啊。。我之前也想架一个来着。。没有找到时间折腾。。
<cleamoon__> 不过哪里有电影看才是问题
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我没nas也能看啊
<PinoCao> cleamoon__: 你去你家附近电脑城，看有没有卖高清片儿的。。他们有服务器。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 电脑城 这东西还有？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 关键你用的是wine啊。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我用wine干嘛？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我从来不用wine
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哦。。我看错了。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 你在线用啥看的？？我之前装过pps。。后来搞了个迅雷。。搞了一半。。没成功。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我手里正好有块ARM9。。我做一个试试。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 病。。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, bilibili.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili (@ bilibili.com *FROM* bilibili.tv)
<gebjgd> PinoCao, e2mv.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 亿途影视-高清电影、电视剧、网络视频、百度影音在线观看 (@ e2mv.com)
<gebjgd> PinoCao, youtube
<gebjgd> PinoCao, movie4k.to
<alvin_rxg> Title: Watch movies online for free movie download at Movie2k.to Movie4k.to (@ movie4k.to)
<gebjgd> PinoCao, serienjunkies.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: This website is not available (@ serienjunkies.org)
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 额~~咱俩没聊到一块去。。我以为你用的是客户端呢。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 多的看不过来
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你用客户端干嘛？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 病
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 得电  得治
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哈哈~~~
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 受伤了。。走了~~~有时间再抬。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 感觉你还活在我10年前的状态
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 你今年多大？？
<cleamoon__> 我还是习惯下载了电影，在硬盘里发酵2年再看
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 31
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哦。。比我大。。
<gebjgd> cleamoon__, 我刚才发的网站 随便下载
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我比你小五岁。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我5年前只用Linux都2年多了
<cleamoon__> PinoCao: 你比我都大
<cleamoon__> 那些网站用的是不是人人之类的，下载后崩掉就没法看了，虽然翻译组的翻译渣，但是画面还好
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 你五年前，能做网站买2000块钱一个吗？？替5家公司维护MySQL服务器。。然后给公司30多个一线员工做AB的自动化培训么？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 好厉害
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 呵呵~~有点臭显摆了~~
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我也就是在我家这一亩三分地上吃得开。。去了别处估计也啥也不是。。
<cleamoon__> AB？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 就是被你鄙视了，有点没忍住~~
<onlylove> 5个淘宝么
<PinoCao> onlylove: 不是。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 崇拜下
<cleamoon__> 我怀疑你会被嘲讽，德国壕五年前早工作了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 突然想，你那lamy 是不是很便宜
<gebjgd> onlylove, 什么东西？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 钢笔
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 钢笔~~~我同事有一根。。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我读的书少  不要欺负我  不知道
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不是吧，德国造啊，和奔驰宝马一样的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没听说过
<onlylove> gebjgd: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=lZGaMSd3-A4-uxexVtPTgwV06vEcG0lS2G9h298XhfiFw81H2glwkf23RZVmNeJIxfcWQ-EjwE7qxlx1joaNgmAyLLiuQZODRUyBoBBmM4Mrxd0YK_oiK11iySn_GIXkbUnFQdglDhGc9Kuw5-lqa_
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 凌美_百度百科
<gebjgd> onlylove, 天朝人民就是有钱
<onlylove> 简直了……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 好任性
<PinoCao> cleamoon__: 别管哪国的？只分两种，一种凭本事去的，一种凭家里去的。。除了环境干净点。和中国也没啥区别。不要一说到在国外生活就觉得很高大上的样子。。国外生活适应起来并不容易。。种族歧视就是很大一部分压力~~
<onlylove> gebjgd: 有毛钱
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你很有见解
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这东西在德国就是超市货，你不知道貌似挺正常
<cleamoon__> PinoCao: 工资很有差别
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我弟在法国。。
<PinoCao> cleamoon__: 你是用欧元兑换人民币吧？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 凤姐在美国
<PinoCao> cleamoon__: 德国平均收入4000欧。。税后2000出头。。
<cleamoon__> gebjgd怎么也得3000欧吧
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 你邻居？？
<PinoCao> cleamoon__: 德国税收很邪门的。。还有个东德还是西德建设费。。不过福利的确比国内好。。
<cleamoon__> 现在怎么还有这种诡异税……
<gebjgd> cleamoon__, 他很懂
<gebjgd> cleamoon__, 比我懂的都多
<cleamoon__> gebjgd: 你只是没去考虑这些而已……
<gebjgd> cleamoon__, 你信他的  他连天朝的事情都没琢磨明白
<cleamoon__> 2333
<pocmon> Markdown确实是个好东西
<jusss> onlylove: ping
<jusss> yunfan: 明天中午几点？地点在北京站
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么每次打开终端时总是为找到命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468666 如图。 /home/chigoii/图片/2015-03-06 21:24:55 的屏幕截图.png 为什么我每次打开终端时，第一行总是出现这个？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 纯果味 — 2015-03-06 21:32
<comphuse> 这位小同学，你发的是图片在文件系统的路径，别人在网上是看不到的？把它上传到 http://imagebin.org/ 然后链接贴这里
<yunfan> onlylove: 中午12点吧 我明天还要上班
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥，你还上班？明天周六，你又不是sa
<onlylove> yunfan: 算了，就这样吧，12点等你，我先去排号就是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 投了多少简历了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 0个， zeugnis 什么的都还没到手，我怎么投啊，按 bachelor 身份投么…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, zeugnis还没到？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你拿到zeugnis 你就直接exmatrikuliert
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: exmatrikulation 早就拿到了…… =.=!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们都是成绩单和学籍注销同时
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我这个只是说拿到了 exmatrikulation，正式注销是我把学生证上交后。他们没给我 zeugnis，我就继续拿着学生证享受公交优惠呀。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 然后学校规定是开学一个月内交掉学生证，可以把学费全额退回来。还有20天
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们当时都是这3个一起
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不错。可以直接开始找工作的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后马上扫描发简历
 * FishOnee` 我的网断了，怎么重新连接了？
 * FishOnee` 还得改名字
 * FishOneeyed 正确了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 人品不好？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你家啥anbieter的dsl？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, o2
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我之前也用o2，搬家以后就换了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 多少钱？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 30
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 别告诉你在用光纤
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 没有，普通dsl
<alvin_rxg> =.= 终于搞定全站 https 了
<alvin_rxg> curl -I http://alvinren.xyz  | head -n 2
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg>   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<alvin_rxg>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<alvin_rxg> HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
<alvin_rxg> Server: nginx/1.2.1
<alvin_rxg> =.=! what the..
<alvin_rxg> 看来要这么玩    curl -I http://alvinren.xyz 2>/dev/null | head -n 2
<alvin_rxg> HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
<alvin_rxg> Server: nginx/1.2.1
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<^k^> ⇪ w: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<alvin_rxg> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/
<^k^> ⇪ : programming
<alvin_rxg> ?.?
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-07
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【求助】kvm on kvm有能实现的吗？求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468668 现在工作需要，想实现kvm nested virtualization，根据网上说的，已经将kvm_intel模块的nested功能打开，虚拟机node1里的虚拟平台也可以打开，但在虚拟机node1里的平台上创建好虚拟机node2准备给no
<^k^>  ─> de2装系统时就卡住了，node1桌面不动了，也没有报错，有实现的大神吗，求帮助，使用的host是8核inte …
<jussss> yunfan: 上午又有个面试，估计过不去了，你和onlylove吃吧
<yunfan> 居然说了就跑
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2o6aIFgvRAADf_AZ5FeAAALrAgMyWYgAAOAU989.jpg 超爆的运输
 * jiero 很安静。
<yunfan> 你在家搞毛 ？
<jiero> yunfan: 我不知道。
<dchxcrow> good morning
<jiero> yunfan:  还是觉得必须从头做起，但是没钱，没有资源。不知道干麻
<jiero> yunfan:  http://musescore.org/zh-hans/
<alvin_rxg> Title: MuseScore | Free music composition and notation software (@ musescore.org)
<yunfan> jiero: 你说自己没资源是假的 你不是有个有钱的哥哥嘛
<yunfan> jiero: 这个有点意思
<jiero> yunfan: 他不会给不赚钱的东西投，或者我的东西，他算是支持，不过我就一个人。他才不可能信。
<jiero> yunfan: 关键我就一个人，找不到一起合伙做事的。
<yunfan> jiero: 你可以去找人
<jiero> yunfan: 我尽量。
<yunfan> jiero: 所以这个事情完全是你自己懒  不是没有资源
<onlylove> 听说二代要创业
<jiero> yunfan: 我现在还没劝服到合作的，只有人说愿意来打工。。。
<jiero> yunfan: lol
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: tour 在软件里翻译成什么？
<jiero> happyaron:  i18n 的汉语术语表在哪里来着？
<yunfan> jiero: 道？
<jiero> yunfan:  就是快速浏览，叫做 道？
<jiero> yunfan:  大观园么。。。
<yunfan> tmd mac上一堆默认软件删不掉
<yunfan> jiero: 速瞰？
<jiero> yunfan: 当然。
<yunfan> 这是我造的词 慎用
<jiero> yunfan: gj 这缩写绝对不能用呀。~
<jiero> yunfan:  哈哈谢谢。
<yunfan> jiero: 为何
<jiero> yunfan: 感觉和搞基的缩写太想。
<CyrusYzGTt> gaoji
<yunfan> jiero: 我还以为是狗叫呢？
<jiero> yunfan: 也是呀。
<jiero> yunfan: 果然太多了。
<ltk_> compiz 有时崩溃怎么回事呢？
<jiero> yunfan: 高级-搞基-国家-国际-太多了。
<jiero> ltk_:  根据配合的驱动和硬件可以有很多种错误。
<ltk_> 就是突然之间各种窗口和状态栏消失，然后过了十秒钟左右又出现
<ltk_> 我的是联想y430p-ifi的电脑，安的ubuntu-14.04LTS
<jiero> ltk_:  你的显卡是什么，
<ltk_> gtx850m
<jiero> ltk_: 好吧，不知道，装驱动吧。
<yunfan> 我这chrome插件唯一能有电泳的就是dosbox
<ltk_> 驱动我安装了，ppa源安的
<jiero> ltk_: 没法子，怎么说也不知道，报bug去吧，搜搜有没人去处理。
<ltk_> 一般我都没有切换的nvidia显卡用的集显
<ltk_> 恩，谢谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> bumblebee
<CyrusYzGTt> bumblebee-nvidia
 * jiero 觉得系统复杂到，普通人除了报bug和试验，没别的能干。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  14.04 的驱动就够了不是。
<CyrusYzGTt> en
<jiero> ltk_: 不需要PPA呀。
<jiero> ltk_: ppa毕竟不是官方支持的，bug处理也不一样。
<ltk_> ppa不是用来安nvidia显卡的吗？
<ltk_> 每次出错我都报了bug
<ltk_> 大黄蜂我也安了...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 看change logs , 有说从哪个驱动开始支持和不支持
<ltk_> 几乎没用到过
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:雇人作没有人想做的事情。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ltk_> 好吧，还是谢谢大家
<onlylove> jiero: tour不是快速入门的东西么，我记得有个叫vimtour的东西来着？
<jiero> onlylove: 是呀。
<onlylove> jiero: i18n，汉语叫国际化
<onlylove> jiero: g11n叫本地化
<jiero> onlylove: i18n是国际化， l10n是本地化。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  internationalization 18个。 localization 10个。
<onlylove> jiero: 噢，记错了
<onlylove> jiero: 你不用太介意，我现在就搞这个
<jiero> onlylove: 我是说，有没有建立一个术语索引呀，记得 happyaron 有作
<jiero> onlylove: 通用词查询系统里 tour 是？
<roylez> onlylove: vimtutor 渣
<onlylove> jiero: 大概没
<yunfan> onlylove: 出门了没
<onlylove> jiero: 导游吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 就出门
<yunfan> onlylove: cvim pentadactyl
<jiero> onlylove:  ... 导览吧。反正汉语博大精深~
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是啥
<onlylove> roylez: 最起码能用，比啥都没强
<jiero> yunfan: 输入错误拔。
<jiero> 喷他打车谭咏麟
<jiero> 哈哈。
<jiero> onlylove:  你的 nick 在我这里输入法输入是 哦那里呀咯ve
<jiero> yunfan: 云帆
<jiero> roylez:  容易乐子
<yunfan> 应该 cc roylez
<onlylove> yunfan: 我出门了，挂机
<yunfan> 好 我也出门
<jiero> 你们都要出去饭局吗。。。
<jiero> yunfan onlylove 可怜我这待办公室的。
 * jiero poke yunfan onlylove with GREATER SPRING ONION.
<kandu> yunfan: 你鼓捣 c++ 了?  https://github.com/mogutt/TTServer/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=yunfan
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Search Results · GitHub (@ github.com)
<onlylove> kandu: 拜能人
<yunfan> kandu: 不是  有个写eva的 也叫yunfan 但是她是艺名 我是真名
<CyrusYzGTt> 突然想念 大小眼
<onlylove> 0_o这个？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.04 安装 SMPlayer 时无法解决软件包依赖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468674 详情是这样的。 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系： smplayer: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) 但是将要安装 2.19-0ubuntu6 Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) 但是将要安装 1:4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1 Depends: libqt4-network (>= 4:4
<^k^>  ─> .5.3) 但是将要安装 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 Depends: libqt4-script (>= 4:4.5.3) 但是将要安装 4:4.8.5+git19 …
<flhsong> openbsd:test
<dchxcrow> d
<longteng_> 有没有人在深圳
<longteng_> 哥请吃饭
<tryit> iMadper, .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHQWIQiwDAADcUKCC5KIAAMY4gOS_X0AANxo540.png 我想问问有没有人认识健美是谁?
<jusss> onlylove: 你们面的怎么样
<onlylove> jusss: 你去哪里玩了
<onlylove> jusss: 你打算今晚上还是明天
<onlylove> jusss: 还是说，你不打算吃了
<jusss> onlylove: 明天吧，上午临时接到面试通知
<onlylove> jusss: 哪里
<onlylove> jusss: 今天周六，面试你意思是他上班
<jusss> onlylove: 上午8点那会你没在，我和yunfan说了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 我你哪里面试啊
<onlylove> 擦，就知道搜狗用久了没好处
<onlylove> 自动纠错太容易出事了，我突然想起哈利波特里面那个墨水了
<jusss> onlylove: 一个外包公司想把我弄到另一个公司做桌面运维，我都不知道那是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 外包桌面……
<onlylove> jusss: 就是让你去装系统，折腾打印机
<jusss> onlylove: 这个给3800
<jusss> onlylove: 比雷石那个货强多了
<onlylove> jusss: 真TM大方，我当时4500，神华直接开5500
<onlylove> jusss: 说说，哪个公司
<onlylove> jusss: 外包给这么点钱，国内的吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 3800这个可以接受
<onlylove> jusss: 当然，外包桌面不是啥长久的办法
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，先干着呗如果要我的话
<onlylove> jusss: 入职的话，你考虑下，我当时是因为case数太少被开的，丫的电脑坏的少了人还不干
<onlylove> jusss: 桌面的话，你要管桌面，IP电话，还有视频会议系统
<yunfan> jusss: 先做着 有跳就跳
<onlylove> jusss: 然后还有打印机
<jusss> onlylove: 我想回家了，这不是人待的地方
<onlylove> jusss: 以及机房里面的服务器和几个交换机
<onlylove> jusss: 那就回去呗……
<yunfan> jusss: 我大黄山市有惠普在招人 你可以去咨询下
<onlylove> jusss: 大兴这几年强多了，听说老早之前，连水都不能喝，要从市里带水回去
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 必须和你说的是，惠普是按标准交税的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你自己的问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有googlepinyin不用
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我自己毛问题，google拼音有毛好用的，紫光比google好用好么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 紫光？
<gebjgd> onlylove, google拼音哪里不好用了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我用的是windows，如果linux的话，直接sunpinyin不就完事了
<yunfan> jusss:  我这里空气好 有卫校 lol
<onlylove> gebjgd: 默认的拼音也不难用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赞  win高大上
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一个连词库都抄搜狗的输入法，我真心不知道说啥， nyfair说的没错，玩输入法，还是得中国人，老外玩那个弱爆了
<jusss> yunfan: 羡慕，晚上有野战的吗？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你和nyfair睡过了？
<yunfan> jusss: 有 BuKaiXin 的地方就有
<gebjgd> onlylove, 突然替它说好话
<onlylove> gebjgd: 见都没见过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人说的没错啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 可能是垂涎那块肉
<onlylove> yunfan: 垂涎你妹
<yunfan> 好 我去地铁了  88
<onlylove> yunfan: 人说句真话还不能同意了 cc gebjgd
<gebjgd> yunfan, 哈哈
<gebjgd> yunfan, 还是你一针见血
<onlylove> gebjgd: 作为在德国住了那么久的，不知道lamy我还没鄙视你呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这么黑 BuKaiXin 真的好么
<gebjgd> onlylove, lamy是什么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 昨天才说过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你今天就忘了？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 能治疗雾霾？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还是说，你这个账号N个人在用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 能搞定食品安全？
<jusss> onlylove: 明天几点在哪
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不能
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不能
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你就能翻墙了？
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己折腾
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不能
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那就是了  我们必须知道它么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不需要
<gebjgd> onlylove, 先改善下基本生活的条件 再来想奢侈品吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我家里没这么重的雾霾，不过食品安全是全世界的话题吧，比方说巴西的牛肉啥的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 墙的问题，我如果不需要的时候还真没想到它
<onlylove> gebjgd: 而且lamy真不算奢侈品
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以咨询下哪里有好吃的，反正到时候你定
<jusss> onlylove: 那带上我同学行不，明天打算一起出去玩，你这又不带我玩
<onlylove> jusss: 你随意
<onlylove> jusss: 我带你去哪里玩啊，南锣鼓巷？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这个牌子有什么特别的？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 别的牌子的笔写不出来？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没特别，比较有名而已，别的牌子能写出来，就像车一样，奥迪能跑，大众也能跑
<gebjgd> onlylove, audi vw都是好车  感觉没啥区别
<gebjgd> onlylove, 还真没什么名字 在德国
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不不不，在德国没啥，在国内，audi比vw要上档次
<onlylove> gebjgd: 因为vw是烂大街的东西，就算拿出好车也不一定有人识货
<gebjgd> onlylove, 朝内的车没法开
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 声卡安装求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468677 笔记本是联想的Y430P，安装的系统是XUbuntu14.04 LTS版，安装完成后系统音量控制的hardware output devices提示没有可用的输出设备;于是上官网下了驱动，根据说明书用 ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel编译最后提示错误 config.st
<^k^>  ─> atus: WARNING: 'Makefile.conf.in' seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting config.status: creating snddevices config.status: creat …
<gebjgd> onlylove, 相同的型号全是偷工减料
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我要是说朝内的笔没法用你咋想……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 为毛要偷工减料
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你说这个，我想起联想的一个笔记本，朝内的也是偷工减料，把背光键盘去了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 但是美帝版本就有
<gebjgd> onlylove, 因为你国人民不重要
<onlylove> gebjgd: 怎么不需要！
<onlylove> gebjgd: 网上那么多改造帖子
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你眼神真不好
<gebjgd> onlylove, 再给你举个例子  我在这边买了个msi的  自己不小心洒上茶水了  这么直接给修了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你在朝内试试看  进液完全不管的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这叫歧视
<onlylove> gebjgd: 歧视和不需要是两码事
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我打的是重要 不是需要
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你需要去买新眼睛了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你需要去买新眼镜了
<onlylove> 原来我一直看错了……
<jusss> gebjgd: 纸牌屋第三季感觉比前两季差多了
<jusss> gebjgd: frank就是各种窝囊，都尼玛是总统了反而窝囊起来了，没当总统时小算盘打的叮当响
<jusss> 当了总统反而窝囊了
<lainme> gebjgd: 以前联想给修的
<onlylove> lainme: 联想从来不修进水的
<lainme> onlylove: 我的拿去过，说是本来不管的，但还是修了
<onlylove> lainme: 我卖过联想的机器，进水的不修
<gebjgd> lainme, onlylove t系列管
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不管
<onlylove> gebjgd: 除非你花钱买了服务，不然一概不管
<gebjgd> onlylove, t系列不是向来带服务么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 3å¹´
<onlylove> gebjgd: 好像不是
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你说的那种是水货
<gebjgd> onlylove, 俗称1年保修的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不过联想的服务也不能和DELL比，印象里面DELL的机器，你买了服务，哪怕只剩下尸体，都给你修
<onlylove> gebjgd: 行货
<gebjgd> onlylove, 朝内行货吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我卖联想的自然知道
<onlylove> gebjgd: 当然朝内
<gebjgd> onlylove, 奇葩国家怪事多
<lainme> onlylove: 可能我们那里的维修点当年如此吧
<jusss> onlylove: 手机号 手机太多了，怎么办
<gebjgd> A卡 N卡 1000元求推荐  为了steam + 双头
<jusss> gebjgd: 双头是啥
<gebjgd> jusss, 2个显示器
<gebjgd> jusss, 当然是2个数字信号的
<jusss> gebjgd: 然后男左女右看动作电影是吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助：这个进程是干什么的？在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468678 版本：ubuntu 14.04 这个问题实在不知道放在哪里问，恳请大家赐教！！！ 如图，mlogin是个什么进程？经常达到100%CPU使用率，然后就风扇狂转了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry033 — 2015-03-07 16:38
<gebjgd> jusss, 不用看
<gebjgd> jusss, 天天自己演
<onlylove> jusss: 他直接和他媳妇演就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 每个女人背后都有一个想吐的男人
<jusss> gebjgd: 你是不是天天吐
<gebjgd> jusss, 没有
<onlylove> jusss: 他已经吐的没什么可以吐了
<cherrot> 目前DDR4内存还没普及吧
<gebjgd> cherrot, 目前还是ddr3
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是赞美他
<yunfan> cherrot: mram什么时候能大容量出来就牛了
<onlylove> 晚上吃啥好……
<yunfan> onlylove: 中午没吃饱 现在很饿
<gebjgd> onlylove, 外卖
<onlylove> yunfan: 不至于吧……早知道多给你加一盘
<yunfan> 等下上飞机 我要多领份便当
<yunfan> 不过这躺航班的飞机餐很坑爹
<yunfan> 就面包之类的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你要是在国外多待几年  你就习惯了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我和我老婆早就习惯了
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • proc编译问题！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468679 ubuntu 14.04 编译proc时 系统移植时，用makefile编译pc文件时，出现如下错误 PCC-S-02015, unable to open include file Error at line 25, column 10 in file /usr/include/alloca.h PCC-S-02015, unable to open include file Error at line 147, column 10 in file /usr
<anti-unix> hellooooo
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 搜狗输入法升级到1.2.0.0042后无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468680 搜狗输入法升级到1.2.0.0042后无法输入中文，而且选择搜狗输入法后在选择其他输入法都是无法输入中文，只有重启fcitx后才可以用其他输入法输入中文 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-03-07 18:45
<jiero> 怎么本地传输文件最佳呢？一条网线
<jiero> 装 ftp ？ 设置 ssh搞 scp？还是 samba？
<void1> 一次性的用scp方便
<jiero> void1,  结果超级懒 python simplehttpserver + wget 了。。。
<jiero> FINISHED --2015-03-07 19:09:02--
<jiero> Total wall clock time: 4m 27s
<jiero> Downloaded: 3426 files, 7.2G in 3m 18s (37.3 MB/s) 基本达到了全速
<jusss> onlylove: 要不下周末吧，明天我们去颐和园玩，有点远
<jiero> jusss, 终于去北京了
<jiero> jusss, 赶紧吃了 onlylove ，他总是不请我吃饭。
<jusss> jiero: 嗯，再待一周就走了，来2天了
<jiero> jusss, 额。难道你这么快就被跨国公司送去印度深造？
<jusss> jiero: 明天吃不了…下周末再吃，我下下周一才走
<void1> 如果向没有scp的机器传，的确simple httpserver最方便
<jusss> jiero: no 只是回家
<jiero> void1,  ubuntu源竟然让我搞坏了。。。装个 openssh-server 出现依赖不满足。。。
<void1> 默认就装了吧
<jiero> void1, 那样该提示已经安装了呀。
<jzp113> 唉
<jzp113> 这几天电脑坏了。ubuntu用啥同步啊
<jiero> jzp113,  rsync
<jzp113> jiero, soga
<gebjgd> jzp113, 方法很多
<gebjgd> jzp113, 看你需要同步什么了
<gebjgd> jzp113, drbd raid1 rsync (freefilesync)
<jzp113> 设置什么的
<gebjgd> jusss, 来帮帝都人民净化空气？
<jzp113> 还有软件啥的
<gebjgd> jzp113, freefilesync
<jzp113> 我怕电脑坏了 重装什么都没有了
<jiero> jzp113, 电脑坏的地方是哪里？
<jiero> lol
<jusss> gebjgd: …
<jiero> gebjgd, 别扯，jusss 明明是去谋杀帝都人民的。
<gebjgd> jzp113, 为什么重装就什么都没了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 你自己的东西在/home
<gebjgd> jzp113, 为什么会没
<jzp113> ubuntu 打不开了
<gebjgd> jusss, 赞  我替帝都人民感谢你
<jzp113> 唉 不要提了
<gebjgd> jzp113, livecd进去就是了
<gebjgd> jzp113,
<jzp113> 分区表被破坏
<jiero> gebjgd, 还是千兆网快。不过也就是对我这种垃圾硬盘有效。。。我的硬盘读取速度也就40mb/s
<gebjgd> jzp113, 没事分区表为什么会被破坏
<gebjgd> jzp113, 因为你用了 垃圾win？
<jzp113> mbr我重装window不知道
<gebjgd> jzp113, 你自己的问题
<jiero> 。。。
<jzp113> 没注意
<jzp113> 原来是linux引导的
<jiero> jzp113, windows能引导linux么。。。
<jzp113> 重装直接ghost
<jiero> ...
<jzp113> 开始没注意。我安装linux直接安装的
<jiero> 其实3周前第一次见识ghost
<jiero> 之前都没见过
<gebjgd> jzp113, 要什么ghost
<jzp113> 重装windows用的ghost
<jzp113> 穹顶之下 封杀？
<lainme> jzp113: 去看easybcd
<gebjgd> jzp113, 不用windows才是正道
<jzp113> 恩  搞定了
<jzp113> 我现在是window引导的
<jzp113> 幸好我的代码在hubgit里面
<gebjgd> jzp113, /home 单独分区就是了
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 分区了
<jzp113> 我现在搞不懂 /  /home 有什么区别？
<gebjgd> jzp113, c盘和其他盘有什么区别
<jzp113> 嗦嘎
 * gebjgd 吃饭
<jzp113>    / 我分了 20g
<jzp113> 是不是分多了 gebjgd
<cleamoon_> 反正对我来说20G的/不够用
<gebjgd> jzp113, 对于我来说够了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 20g给/ 剩下的都给/home
<gebjgd> jzp113, 再来个swap完事
<jzp113>  /home 分了20g
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 为什么不够
<gebjgd> jzp113, 20g够干嘛的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你不怕 jzp113 是root敢死队？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 用ubuntu的很难
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 我的usr什么的全都不单放
<jzp113> 等下次搞个ssd算了
<jzp113> 太慢了
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 我的也是啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 我没那么多东西装
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 20g都放不满
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 装matlab，comsol，maple，mathematica，然后你看看你还缺多少G
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 我用不着那些东西
<jzp113> 额 我也用不到
<cleamoon_> 我用的找呀....
<jzp113> 平时拿个python 加vim就够了
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 我需要大的是放steam的分区
<gebjgd> jzp113, 完全不够  因为你用垃圾win做别的事情
<jzp113> win 耍游戏还是可以的
<jzp113> 这点毋容置疑
<gebjgd> jzp113, 用毛win玩  直接steam
<jzp113> 有些没得
<gebjgd> jzp113, lgdb.org上足够够你玩了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games (@ lgdb.org)
<jzp113> 效果也没这么好
<onlylove> 你们这些异端，玩游戏有playstation还有xbox
<onlylove> 有专用主机，你们拿着PC玩
<cleamoon> python+vim不弄数值的话，全电脑20G都够了
<jzp113> 买了个摇杆来耍街机
<jzp113> 效果不错
<gebjgd> jzp113, 现在 linux + steam足够
<gebjgd> jzp113, 游戏多的玩不完
<jzp113> 也是
<jiero> onlylove,  我不喜欢用手柄的游戏，我喜欢用键盘的游戏，全键盘都是各种操作键
<jzp113> caps 咋映射成ctrl？
<jzp113> jiero, 网络游戏？
<cleamoon> 玩gal就好了，大多能玩
<gebjgd> cleamoon, gal是什么
<cleamoon> 文字游戏，大多是恋爱向，但不一定
<cleamoon> 说白了就是看剧情听歌的
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 没意思
<cleamoon> 有不少不错的
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 听歌直接spotify
<cleamoon> 剧情上远超其他游戏，虽然除了剧情没别的了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 从来对爱情游戏剧情不感兴趣
<cleamoon> 最好的gal大多只是打着爱情的幌子讲别的，比如虐杀的心理，家庭的崩坏等
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 没意思  我对二次元的东西没兴趣
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 毛片都看欧美的
<jiero> jzp113,  哦。算是吧。非MMO的网络游戏。
<jiero> cleamoon, 不喜欢情感
<cleamoon> ......西化好言中
<jiero> cleamoon, 好无聊的限定
<cleamoon> 那就GTA吧，杀杀杀
<jiero> cleamoon, 情感就是一群傻瓜互相在一起。
<gebjgd> cleamoon, gta没有Linux版的 平时也就是玩玩gta2
<cleamoon> wine就好了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 等gta上linux
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 不用dosbox
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 不用, dosbox
<cleamoon> gta上linux没戏了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 直接可玩
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 未必  等着就行了
 * jiero 一直都没喜欢过 GTA
<jiero> 控制一个单位有啥意思。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你喜欢控制一大群
<cleamoon> 不是限定必须爱情游戏，是不是爱情就没人买了，有几个纯粹剧情向，水平不错，但是不好卖
<cleamoon> rts咯
<jiero> gebjgd, 不是了。是想控制一群的时候控制一群，想单个时候单个。
<gebjgd> jiero, rts
<jiero> gebjgd, 恩。确实从小还是更爱rts
<gebjgd> jiero, 买了文明了没
<jiero> gebjgd, 不过奇怪你在欧洲竟然不玩 savage 羡慕在欧洲的
<jiero> gebjgd, 没。
<cleamoon> savage？
<gebjgd> jiero, savage?
<jiero> gebjgd, 我不喜欢科技树类的。
<jiero> cleamoon gebjgd  鄙视你们两个，认识我这么久竟然不知道 savage
<gebjgd> jiero, savage2吧
<cleamoon> savage2不能算真的rts吧
<jiero> gebjgd,  savage 2 和 1 是两个游戏啊。玩法区别挺大。
<jiero> cleamoon, 我没说我一定玩rts吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那不知道
<jiero> cleamoon, 更喜欢。
<cleamoon> 那个中国不能玩吗？
<jiero> cleamoon, 服务器都不在附近。
<cleamoon> 我只试了一下，感觉不会玩
<jiero> cleamoon gebjgd  还有 zero-k
<jiero> 不过zero-k那些在哪里都卡。
<cleamoon> rts我宁可wine war3 sc1之类的
<jiero> cleamoon, 我是反微操联盟的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 天天抽dota1
<gebjgd> jiero, 天天抽dota2
<jusss> gebjgd: clare真是一个蠢的不能再蠢的女人，为啥frank会
<jiero> cleamoon,  当时一个理由就黑 war3，为啥小鹿不会边打离自己最近的边后撤
<jiero> cleamoon,  warzone2100 都有保持射距
<gebjgd> jusss, 你入戏太深了
<cleamoon> .......
<jusss> gebjgd: 最近看三体就是整个地球就毁于三个女人
<gebjgd> jusss, 三体是什么
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 这t410s是相当的不错啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 开机11s
<jusss> gebjgd: clare就是个智商连普通女人都不够，frank这是明显在给自己增加挑战难度
<gebjgd> jusss, 你好好想想你工作的事情吧
<jiero> gebjgd, 我昨天看到了实体树，就是10多年前开始流行的中式科幻的一部。
<jusss> gebjgd: 一本科幻小说
<cleamoon> gebjgd, t410？
<jiero> gebjgd,  人是不能没有消遣的。
<gebjgd> jusss, 好清闲
<gebjgd> cleamoon, t410s
<jiero> gebjgd, 我用过t410，开机很慢。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你用win 什么机器都开机慢
 * jiero 现在 用t500，开机更慢。
<jiero> gebjgd,  那不是我的电脑。
<jusss> gebjgd: 第三部里面一个愚蠢的女人把地球和另一个文明毁灭了
<jiero> gebjgd,  装了linux就会过会儿被卸懒的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 自己买个二手的就行了
<jiero> gebjgd, 其实我除了现在用着这台，全都是二手的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 二手的东西没有什么问题
<gebjgd> jiero, 我这个就是160欧买的
<gebjgd> jiero, t410s全新的我还真买不起
<jiero> gebjgd, 哦。我的手机不是二手的，外设不是二手的，其他全是。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不是二代
<jiero> gebjgd,  我也买不起。富一代会算计的，也会全买二手的。
<jiero> gebjgd, 我知道你是富一代。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我是穷一&二代
<gebjgd> jiero, 人家都开始买房了
<gebjgd> jiero, 我这里还租房呢
<jiero> gebjgd, 你准备买地自己盖房对吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我想买农场
<gebjgd> jiero, 没钱  你借我1个亿用用
<jiero> gebjgd,  恩。等你以后找到wfh工作。
 * gebjgd 午饭后散步去
<gebjgd> jiero, wfh是什么
<jiero> gebjgd, 不用啊。。。你看人家乌拉圭总统
<jiero> gebjgd,  在家工作的兼职IT工作。然后主要就是和孩子一起农场活，玩。
<onlylove> gebjgd: work from home
<cleamoon> wfh工作？
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> onlylove, jiero 高大上的翻译
<gebjgd> onlylove, jiero 错了  高大上的缩写
 * gebjgd 出门
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不，这个频道你要习惯
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还有pto
<jiero> gebjgd, 这是我从这个频道里学的。
<jiero> onlylove, 什么时候又多出来了pto
<jiero> pto是啥？
<onlylove> jiero:  paied time off
<jiero> onlylove, 。。。是 paid time-off 么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 就是有薪假期
<jiero> onlylove, 这都缩写！！！
<jiero> onlylove, 丫的中国大学无数缩写！！！
<jusss> gebjgd: clare就是个傻b中的傻b，所有电视剧小说都在抹黑女人，太棒了
<jiero> jusss, 。。。
<jusss> gebjgd: 越来越明白为什么国家领导人都是男的了，女的根本不行，
<jusss> onlylove: 明天我们去颐和园玩，太远了，下周末再吃吧，我下下周一才走
<onlylove> jusss: 你随意
<jusss> onlylove: 好
<onlylove> jusss: 你那个3800的工作不要了？
<cleamoon> 没觉得三体里哪个女人是sb，选她做执剑人的才是sb
<jusss> onlylove: 我不一定能被录用
<jiero> jusss, 颐和园真心你就找找妹子一起游得了。
<jusss> cleamoon: 2次毁灭人类
<jiero> onlylove,  。。。3800？
<jiero> onlylove, 包吃住不
<onlylove> jiero: 你问 jusss 啊
<jusss> cleamoon: 第一次之剑人，第二次光速飞船，这个贱货把发明光速飞船的人出卖了，自己去靠光速飞船跑了
<cleamoon> 那是因为人类应该被消灭
<jusss> cleamoon: 说好的要和人类一起死呢，自己去靠光速飞船跑了，
<cleamoon> 三体人说了，没有杀人吃肉的心理准备，别去宇宙
<jusss> cleamoon: 她不是人类吗
<cleamoon> 已经不是了
<cleamoon> 超越了
<cleamoon> 三体书的一个主题就是天真的人类就该毁灭
<jusss> 自己不想活也不让别人活，然后别人死时，自己却跑了
<jiero> cleamoon, 。。。好无聊。。。肉比水藻之类的好吃么。
<jusss> cl
 * jiero 看那科幻小说觉得，以前丫的都想不到有全系投影么。
<cleamoon> 没吃过水藻
<jusss> 我怎么感觉是天真的人才能活下去，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu linux 终端字体显示不全，出现字符代替不知道什么原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468681 第一次学习用linux，用虚拟机装的服务器版本。如图，请大神解答，谢谢！求方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 clman1621 — 2015-03-07 20:51
<jiero> cleamoon,  还吃肉。。。随便改个生活习惯都不行的人类
<jusss> 那些理智的人 逻辑 那个军官 这么理智的人都死了，她这个贱货这么天真却活下来了
<cleamoon> 人类真正活下来的是之前背叛的人，不是那个女人
<cleamoon> 那个军官并不理智
<cleamoon> 如果真正理智应该杀了那女的
<cleamoon> 用不着放弃
<jusss> 那个贱货却活下来了
<cleamoon> 那很正常
<jusss> 我说的是飞船里的那个苏醒的军官，因为存了一点善念晚发动攻击被毁灭的
<jusss> 不是那个云天明
<cleamoon> 那个明显不理智
<^k^> jiero: define:pto not defined.
<jusss> 云天明都快死了，都送了那个贱货一个星球，那个贱货还想让云天明去安乐死
<cleamoon> 云天明是哪个？
<cleamoon> 我不记得名字了
<jusss> 三体人带走的那个
<cleamoon> 哦，那个
<jusss> 那个贱货把云天明的大脑发送给了三体
<cleamoon> 安乐死是什么梗？我怎么不记得
<jusss> 一开始就是安乐死
<cleamoon> 后来不是又活了吗
<cleamoon> 而且科幻一般不强调某个人的情感，三体尤其强调人类就是作死，而且因为作死所以该死
<jusss> 是，人类是该死，那个女人更该死
<jusss> 没有那个该死的贱货，人类还可以和三体人这样一直持续下去
<cleamoon> 不会的
<jusss> 那个女人不光害死了地球人还害死了三体
<cleamoon> 而且也是人类选的她
<cleamoon> 而且她死了也不会改变什么
<cleamoon> 如果那个想强制造光速飞船的人执剑了，那他会要求全部技术，拿到后直接暴露
<jusss> 所以人类是活该灭亡，那这个贱货就不该死吗？
<cleamoon> 当时的情况就应该全体暴露
<cleamoon> 该死的人很多
<jusss> 人类唯一的活路就是用光速飞船逃离地球
<jusss> 不会
<cleamoon> 只不过三体里大多都死了
<jusss> 当时飞出的飞船活下来了
<jusss> 就是五艘飞船最后生的那一个
<cleamoon> 一开始人类就能有很多方法跑，真正活下来的就是那堆一开始跑了的
<cleamoon> 就是人类的天真使得都死了
<jusss> 而且那个飞船里的路人甲最后和那个贱货去了云天明给她准备的小宇宙里
<cleamoon> 那女人只是天真的载体
<jusss> 不是人类的天真毁灭了人类，是自私
<jusss> 无法接受别人能跑离地球，自己不能
<cleamoon> 理智的自私是会自保的，天真的认为不能放弃地球，天真的认为能赢，天真的认为能防守
<jusss> 人类的自私最终毁灭了人类自己
<cleamoon> 天真的抱着自己古老的价值观
<jusss> 这不能怪人类，因为被打了思想钢印
<cleamoon> 当时多造几艘船就跑了
<jusss> 第二部有写
<cleamoon> 思想钢印打的是必输
<cleamoon> 那里明显不是自私
<jusss> 当时的人类就是被打了思想钢印
<cleamoon> 把一艘船招回来时人类有绝对优势
<cleamoon> 思想钢印打的是必输
<cleamoon> 不是必胜
<jusss> 而且造多少飞船也不能全部逃离
<jusss> 你错了，思想钢印是必胜
<jusss> 你自己去看第二部
<cleamoon> 原文完全没提出不能全部走
<jusss> 提出了
<jusss> 资源
<cleamoon> 你明显没仔细看
<jusss> 在外太空的资源养不活全部人类
<cleamoon> 造思想钢印的那货把公式改了，所有打的是必输
<jusss> 你看为啥五艘飞船成了一搜
<jusss> 因为资源不够
<cleamoon> 如果一开始就打算逃跑并且带够资源就行了
<cleamoon> 原文没有地球资源不够的假设
<jusss> 完全没有可能在人类没有找到另一个星球前，飞船的资源能养活所有人类
<jusss> …
<jusss> 资源还够的话不用移民地下了
<cleamoon> 又不是一艘飞船
<cleamoon> 原文说的就是人类不想跑
<jusss> 外太空资源根本没法养活人类，傻子才跑
<cleamoon> 何况那个水平的自私也只是天真
<cleamoon> 那活下来的是怎么活得
<jusss> 毁灭了另外四搜飞船掠夺了他们的资源
<cleamoon> 一开始就每船带5倍资源就行了
<jusss> 最后发现了新的星球，结尾有写
<cleamoon> 我知道
<cleamoon> 就是因为没想清楚就走了
<cleamoon> 一开始就逃跑就会带够了
<gebjgd> jusss, cleamoon 说什么呢
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 小说《三体》
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 从来没听说过
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 质量还不错，可看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu点击关机后无法跳出对话框直接返回登陆界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468683 ubuntu点击关机后无法跳出对话框直接返回登陆界面需要再次点击关机才会跳出对话框 通过网上找到的原因是tty1-8有用户在登录没有退出，试验后发现过来在tty1的命令界面有一
<^k^>  ─> 个 starting mount network filesystems [ok] stopping mount network filesystems [ok] 这两行在，按回车命令提示回到login …
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 没那时间
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 刚帮一个朋友装了个新机器
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 壕
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 才230欧
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 壕毛了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 台式机？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 是啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 自己组的？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 向来自己弄
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你又不是没有那能力弄
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我要配置单
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我怕弄完了这个不支持哪个不支持的
<gebjgd> cleamoon, amd a6 6400k
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 怎么会  随便上硬件就是了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 8g内存
<cleamoon> amd的支持不是不好吗
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我家里3台amd
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 从新到老
<cleamoon> linux没问题？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 抽dota2的台式机就是amd
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我哪里来的win？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 有什么问题？
<cleamoon> soga
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 考虑买个新显卡呢
<cleamoon> 买个980？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 病
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 顶多100欧出头的卡
<cleamoon> 反正过两年也过时了
<cleamoon> 没试试树莓派2？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我有1  够用就行了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 买了2也是放着
<cleamoon> 好用吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 反正是下载机器 和给我父母翻墙的服务器
<cleamoon> 弄个屏幕当台式机用
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我机器够多了
<cleamoon> 哦
<cleamoon> 没钱，没法买台式机
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 至于么
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你自己弄个新台式机有 300欧元够了
<cleamoon> 300欧的什么水平？
<cleamoon> 我还没工作呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon, amd apu啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 能抽dota2
<cleamoon> 全特效？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 那是不可能
<cleamoon> 我的一台台式是捡的，奔四的....
<cleamoon> 屏幕的分辨率是屏幕定还是台式机的显卡定？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 屏幕
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 也就是不用太好的台式机，但是有个大屏幕也能有高分辨率？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 显然啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon, fullhd足够了
<cleamoon> 那就好了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 1920x1080
<cleamoon> 考虑入一个好一点的屏幕呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 都和你说了  价格便宜量又足 绝对amd apu
<gebjgd> cleamoon, intel的还是贵
<cleamoon> amd的显卡如何？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我的台式机里用的还有一个amd的显卡
<cleamoon> 有类似cuda的计算功能吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, opencl
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 只有opencl？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 还cuda
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我6年前用的就是cuda
<cleamoon> gebjgd, cuda支持amd？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 显然不支持
<gebjgd> cleamoon, opencl才是正道
<cleamoon> 我不太明白opencl和cuda的区别，除了一个是nvidia独占的
<cleamoon> 那也许amd可以考虑
<cleamoon> 主板什么的无所谓吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 支持amd cpu的就行了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我向来买asus的
<cleamoon> 还有不支持的？
<cleamoon> 那还得查...
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你买cpu的时候有相应的主板可选
<cleamoon> soga
<cleamoon> 显卡用amd cpu自带就行了，那主机就没什么东西了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 显然啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 所以省钱啊
<cherrot> and 的集成显卡还是有点弱吧
<cleamoon> 我去，6400k有3.9GHz？
<cherrot> cleamoon 入 amd 记得顺便买个散热器  玄冰400
<cleamoon> cherrot, 散热不好？
<cake> Goodnight
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 德国6400K多少钱？
<cherrot> cleamoon 公认的。   另外 比较主频意义不大 就跟相同主频的MTK和高通一样。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> i系列 出第五代了。。 没钱买
<cleamoon> cherrot, 可我不知道比较什么呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 43欧？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, cherrot 没有必要
<cherrot> cleamoon amd 和 intel 之间没什么好比较的  看你想入什么牌子 然后在同系列里比较
<gebjgd> cleamoon, cherrot 我的a6 3650用了3年多了
<gebjgd> cherrot, amd的便宜啊
<cherrot> cleamoon 我是觉得 amd CPU 加 独立显卡 挺爽的
<cake> What is this
<cherrot> gebjgd, 但要想爽就得自己配显卡啊
<gebjgd> cherrot, 独立显卡以后加一个就是了
<gebjgd> cherrot, 没钱的时候用apu的显卡足够了
<cherrot> gebjgd, 那倒也是 我其实也是这个思路 lol
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 哦，和我们这里差不多的价，那你怎办吗花出230的...除了cpu没有大头了...
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 内存 8g
 * cherrot AMD 955 双核开四核，2010年到现在。。
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 主板60欧
<cleamoon> 怎么主板那么贵
<gebjgd> cleamoon, asus的必须  usb3 sata 3.0
<cleamoon> 反正主板有地方，有钱了再买显卡
<cherrot> cleamoon 主板500块的 m-ATX 很合适 技嘉/映泰/华硕
<cherrot> 一般500价位就带HDMI了
<cleamoon> 我都没有usb3的设备
<gebjgd> cherrot, apu的主板都带hdmi
<cleamoon> 哦，HDMI呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 速度那是刚刚的
<cherrot> gebjgd, booster 和 gigabyte 也很给力啊
<cherrot> gebjgd, 那可不是。。。看价位。。。
<cherrot> gebjgd, soga
<cleamoon> 价钱也是刚刚的...
<cleamoon> cherrot, 同系列怎么比？
<gebjgd> cherrot, 我个人喜欢asus的
<cherrot> cleamoon 一分钱一分货 lol
<cherrot> gebjgd, biostar 业界良心 我可喜欢了
<cherrot> lol
<cleamoon> .......
<cherrot> cleamoon 本来就是  intel 产品线不多 。 amd 的话产品线多 不过也算是一分钱一分货  主频 核心 等等
<cleamoon> 一般主板都能撑5，6年的新装备吧
<gebjgd> cherrot, 我喜欢asus的  他家做主板可是老鼻子了
<cherrot> cleamoon 2010 到现在 升级了内存容量，夹了一块硬盘，入了显卡，买了散热器。主板 电源 都没变过
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 内存贵
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 60欧
<cherrot> gebjgd, 那必然~
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 机箱40偶
<cherrot> cleamoon 现在不好说  这两年DDR4估计要慢慢普及
<gebjgd> cherrot, 有些主板不支持啊
<cherrot> cleamoon 但你想用5 6 年肯定也没啥问题
<cherrot> gebjgd, CPU也还不支持吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你用Linux的话  能用10年
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 至少  反正我msi的本子还在用 2G 2006年的机器
<gebjgd> cleamoon, win就没戏了  慢死
<cleamoon> 机箱感觉也挺贵
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 当然coolermaster的
<cleamoon> 我的意思是换硬件能不能支持5,6年内的？
<cherrot> neng
<cleamoon> 10年内的也差不多吧
<cleamoon> 或者说用不用等等HP的那个忆阻器？
<^k^> cake: define:this not defined.
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 什么东西？
<cleamoon> HP研制的那个能把硬盘当内存用的黑科技
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 有什么用
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你用Linux 还担心内存么
<cleamoon> 内存几乎无限大，硬盘速度接近SSD
<cleamoon> 说白了是SSD那部分有用
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 现在很讨厌装win
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 还要什么驱动盘  升级个硬件还要重新装系统
<gebjgd> cleamoon, linux随便继续用
<cleamoon> 升级软件要重装？
<cleamoon> 我都没试过...
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 升级硬件
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 换了主板就必须换
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你不买一个龙芯笔记本玩玩？
<cleamoon> soga
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 不是和你说了 我有
<cleamoon> 没试过
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...好玩吗
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 在家里接土呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 没见过这么垃圾的
<cleamoon> .......
<cleamoon> 日常工作都不行？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 那东西也就能当个路由器
<cleamoon> .......
<cleamoon> 大胡子是怎么用的...
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 他都不开x的
<cleamoon> ....
<cleamoon> 那等于没法用
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你和他比
<cleamoon> 有便宜的分辨率高的笔记本吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 有 二手的
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 比如我买的t410s
<cleamoon> 分辨率稍高，电池稍长，速度能看视频就行
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 160欧
<cleamoon> 二手怕买错
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 1年质保
<cleamoon> 二手还有质保？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 为什么没有
<cleamoon> 谁给保？
<cleamoon> 我去，原价2300欧
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 卖家
<cleamoon> 你在哪里买的？amazon？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, ebay上找去
<cleamoon> ebay不会保的吧....
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 找卖家
<cleamoon> .......
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 大多数卖家不管  但是有些卖家管
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 但是我的这个c面开裂了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 让人从国内带了新的c面掌托
<cleamoon> ...还是买台式吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 就是  显然台式机好用  你自己一个人住的话
<cleamoon> 笔记本不是方便吗
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 性能差
<cleamoon> 所以能看视频能上网就够了
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 那不如买个台式机   如果你没有的话
<cleamoon> 那我看看台式的
<gebjgd> cleamoon, amd apu完事
<cleamoon> 我看看去
<gebjgd> cat_, 贱猫
<knownbad> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-08
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 有人搭过stunnel + squid的梯子吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468686 不爱用ss，搭了一个测试看看 大概能消除ssh端口转发的overhead？ https://www.digitalocean.com/community/ ... -on-ubuntu 下面最后一个回复比较有用 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosynirvana — 2015-03-08 3:07
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o39etJFlW7k
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu将在下周一正式切换到systemd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468687 来源 Quote: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43230 Ubuntu 15.04（Vivid）即将在下个月发布，但它的测试版本还在计划进行一次意义重大的转变：初始化系统从UpStart切换到systemd。Ubuntu开发者Martin Pitt在邮件列表上宣
<^k^>  ─> 布，Vivid将在下周一正式使用systemd引导系统。接下来几周的测试将决定Vivid究竟是用systemd还是UpStar …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丑事成双 : 一位妇人在医院的升降机中分娩,觉得非常难为情。护士小姐安慰她说。"没有关系的,这不算什么啦,两年前还有一位太太,在医生大门口就生下小孩子的。"不料这位妇人竟哭了起来,说:"那位太太也是我啊！ "
<gongzi> ACC
<gongzi> HELP
<rabbitear_sdf> why?
<rabbitear_sdf> oh, my chinese is bad, I'm just a student
<rabbitear_sdf> I only got ibus
<rabbitear_sdf> slackware..
<rabbitear_sdf> I love learning chinese those, its the most fun, keeps me busy
<gongzi> i'm just trying some commands here,not really mean to need help
<rabbitear_sdf> okay, no worries
<gongzi> sorry
<rabbitear_sdf> I like talking to my classmates, because I'm afaird I'll offend somebody, so far, but I'm gaining confidence slowly everyday
<rabbitear_sdf> everyother day
<rabbitear_sdf> some are native chinese
<gongzi> i am
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 用openvpn链接vpn失败，但在虚拟机上却能连接，问题出在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468688 系统是14.04LTS，链接vpn提示连接失败，原因未知 统计信息: 发表于 由 kitaro — 2015-03-08 10:41
<gongzi> 我来找机器人聊天
<gongzi> hello
<^k^> gongzi:点点点.  11:00
<gongzi> 你想表达什么,点点点
<gongzi> 你是男的还是女的
<gongzi> ^k^:说点什么吧
<gongzi> ^k^:没人理,好有山
<^k^> gongzi,
<^k^> gongzi,
<gongzi> 说话拉
<cuihao> 工资
<Joanna> hello
<Joanna> anyone?
<Joanna> 0 0
<krsky> hello
<^k^> Joanna:点点点.  11:58
<^k^> krsky:点点点.  11:58
<krsky> first time connect to IRC
<Joanna> me too..
<krsky> hahaha
<QiongMangHuo> BuKaiXin: iMadper 你俩周天竟然在...
<longteng> systemd 有这么好吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 空姐 : 从前有一只老鼠他很想找一个老婆,可是总是找不到。终于有一天他高兴的对他的朋友讲:"我有老婆了。呵呵！ "朋友说:"你怎么不把弟妹领来让我们看看。"他说:"好吧明天。"于是第二天他带来了他夫人。大家看后（狂倒！！）怎么是只蝙蝠！"呵呵！这你们就不懂了
<^k^>  ─> 。我老婆好赖也是个空姐呀！ "再倒！！！！
<Joanna> 有谁知道为啥我连不上EFnet么？
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐!
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 渣蛋
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: ruby.taobao.org连不上
<alvin_rxg> Title: RubyGems 镜像 - 淘宝网 (@ taobao.org)
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 该
<Guest75502> )/quit
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你居然周末在
<stardiviner> 有人Elisp不错的吗？玩Emacs的。。 https://emacs.stackexchange.com/questions/9887/how-to-define-a-configurable-variable-in-elisp-to-be-used-in-other-program-like
<Joanna> EFnet为什么连不上有谁知道吗？
<gebjgd> Joanna, 什么efnet
<Joanna> 一个channel
<Joanna> 一个server...
<Joanna> irc.efnet.net
<gebjgd> Joanna, 连别的就是了
<Joanna> 大家都在国内么
<gebjgd> Joanna, 你猜
<bestucan> Topic第一个链接“提问的智慧”怎么打不开
<hoxily> bestucan: http://www.beiww.com/doc/oss/smart-questions.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<bestucan> 谢谢
<jiero> ima
<aircrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10561507/
<aircrash>  为什么是用malloc(sizeof(struct Node))或者malloc(sizeof(pNode));; 而不是malloc(sizeof(*pNode));呢
<bestucan> 因为malloc(sizeof(*pNode))是分配指针的大小内存空间。指针的大小和硬件有关。而程序是为了那个结构体那么大的空间。
<alvin_rxg> pNode 是指针？。。
<bestucan> 定义了结构体Node
<alvin_rxg> malloc(sizeof(*pNode));  ===>>> pNode 是指针？
<bestucan> 恩
<aircrash> typedef struct Node *pNode;
<aircrash> pNode是指针
<aircrash> sizeof(*pNode))不应该是结构体的大小么
<alvin_rxg> pNode 是指针，那么 pNode 指向哪个地址？ *pNode 指向哪个地址？
<alvin_rxg> pNode 是指针，那么 pNode 指向哪个地址？ *pNode 的内容是什么
<aircrash> 未定义
<aircrash> pNode 不是指针， 是指针类型
<bestucan> pNode是指针，同时也是程序定义的数据类型。
<bestucan> 阿，对
<alvin_rxg> malloc(sizeof(*pNode));  <== 在这语句里， pNode 是什么？
<bestucan> 数据类型，像int之类的
<bestucan> 为了给node1分配内存空间
<alvin_rxg> 好像也是，可以申请一个“指针”的空间
<aircrash> alvin_rxg, 不是吧, malloc(sizeof(pNode))才是分配一个“指针”的空间吧
<alvin_rxg> x.x
<bestucan> 对啊
<aircrash> malloc(sizeof(*pNode))才是结构体的空间啊
<bestucan> 源程序就是那样的
<bestucan> 他不是问么
<aircrash> 但实际上用malloc(sizeof(*pNode))会报错
<alvin_rxg> 星星加指针，是实际内容啊
<bestucan> 实际内容是空的结构体，应该固定大小，也不行么
<alvin_rxg> pNode 是指针。。。  pNode node1; 有了指针，但没有内容空间
<bestucan> 哦````````
<aircrash> 所以pNode node1 = malloc(sizeof(pNode)); 给node1分配一个pNode指向的结构体那么大的空间返还node1啊？ 不是这样？
<bestucan> 。。。。。。。。
<bestucan> 是指针那么大的空间
<alvin_rxg> æ··ä¹±
<aircrash> 表示已晕
<bestucan> 你是刚学c语言？
<aircrash> 嗯
<bestucan> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=WYw6ShCYjKv2x9LnJaqTmMiPEaSEEnPVAjEl_u1tqtslTGmO9ZaBfJ4OYVXLmXDXeNbLgDDe1Q2X1xMfieycGK
<^k^> ⇪ w: L=(Linklist)malloc(sizeof(Node))什么意思_百度知道
<bestucan> http://www.beiww.com/doc/oss/smart-questions.html
<^k^> bestucan: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<bestucan> 很多问题都百度的到的。
<aircrash> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> 百度链接，答非所问
<iMadper> malloc的返回值不要强制类型转换. 你赋值的时候会自动类型转换. cast很多时候会掩盖错误.
<bestucan> imadper：aircrash的提问在上面和我贴的百度链接有点不一样，没有强制转换。不过应该没问题了。
<aircrash> http://www.4byte.cn/question/299238/why-will-malloc-change-unrelated-pointer-in-my-case.html
<^k^> aircrash: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<bestucan> 你行，^_^
 * iMadper 困
<jiero> iMadper,  我精神正好。
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<jiero> iMadper,  我久违的感冒了。
 * jiero 知道这次病毒还是那我没辙，没什么继续发展的可能。但是这样经常需要处理鼻涕不舒服。
<jiero> iMadper,  难道女生不来这里是因为太麻烦了么。没有固定登录界面！
<iMadper> jiero: 因为没必要来.
<jiero> 就好象不想选服务器 -
<jiero> iMadper, 有你丫。
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<freeflying> happyaron: iMadper ipad换屏哪里靠谱
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7 下安装ubuntu14.04后无法进入win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468692 在安装ubuntu时不小心将ubuntu安装在了windos7的扩展分区里，不知为什么就不能引导win7了，只能进入ubuntu，试了很多方法，比如grub-update及修改/boot/grub/下的grub-cfg都似乎不管用，因为有许多重要文件和
<^k^>  ─> 软件在win7下，所以想请大家帮帮忙 以下是分别执行sudo fdisk -l与sudo parted -l print的结果 sudo fdisk -l Dis …
<jiero> freeflying,  。。。叔啊。
<freeflying> jiero: 你要送我个吗
<jiero> freeflying, 叔你那么有钱。。。原谅我这个没碰过ipad的人。
<freeflying> jiero: 这里我最穷好不
<freeflying> jiero: happyaron才是壕
<jiero> freeflying, 画井为牢，你写的正字太多了。 大家都供着你呢。明眼看到换设备最勤快的。
<bestucan> 做个启动U盘，进入电脑，把你的重要资料都拷贝出来。在放心大胆地重装吧``
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道... zealer吧.
 * jiero 嘴上被叫做二代。哪里买过什么东西。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: http://fix.zealer.com/  他们从代工厂买原厂零件换.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<freeflying> iMadper: 这么牛逼啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 你几代?
<freeflying> iMadper: 2代得
<iMadper> freeflying: 更换触摸屏： ￥351.00（非原装配件）  更换液晶屏： ￥496.00
<jiero> iMadper,  你竟然有经验
<happyaron> freeflying: 以前在e世界有一家，现在不知道了
<freeflying> I
<iMadper> jiero: .
<happyaron> freeflying: 以及壕已经传位给 cherrot 了
<freeflying> iMadper: 一个操性啊，每天12点开放预约
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在 cherrot 是频道首壕
<iMadper> freeflying: .
<freeflying> happyaron: 村里太远了，有望京的最合适
<happyaron> freeflying: 上淘宝找找
<happyaron> freeflying: 然后实体维修就好了
<jiero> happyaron,  cherrot 混到什么阶层了，立刻首壕？
<happyaron> jiero: face++ 那么高达的地方
<happyaron> jiero: 真的是首壕了
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见首壕妹子壕
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个很好预约的.
<iMadper> freeflying: 服务态度也好.
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 装doris时出错，装不上csh http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468694 错误提示：dpkg：处理 doc-base (--configure)时出错： 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 127 由于已经达到 MaxReports 限制，没有写入 apport 报告。 在处理时有错误发生： doc-base E: Sub-
<^k^>  ─> process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 统计信息: 发表于 由 Sasha1992 — 2015-03-08 21:03
<freeflying> iMadper: 你试过了？
<iMadper> freeflying: 当然.
<iMadper> freeflying: 没试过我能推荐???
<freeflying> iMadper: 他那价格贵啊
<jiero> happyaron,  不懂。不理解的。
<happyaron> jiero: 姑且就认为那是个很牛逼的地方吧
<happyaron> jiero: 尤其是很土豪
<happyaron> jiero: 于是里面各个都是壕
<jiero> happyaron,  谔谔。。。因为人少钱多么
<happyaron> jiero: 原因不知道，但钱多是真的
<happyaron> cherrot: 来介绍下你的工作调解
<happyaron> cherrot: 工作条件
<jiero> cherrot 看来你要在北京定居几年了 - -
<jiero> happyaron cherrot 算很豪的了 - 适合当土豪。
 * jiero 仍然觉得 happyaron  是个怪人。。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 我错过了什么？
<cherrot> jiero, 这就跟喝醉不说自己醉一个道理
<cherrot> jiero, 首壕的位置不是那么容易易主的
<cherrot> Freebuilder, 好久不见啊
<jiero> cherrot,  happyaron  给我的印象是你成了股东，分红了
<cherrot> jiero, 想多了
<jiero> cherrot, 所以是第一壕，是不是？
<jiero> cherrot, 好吧。我想多了。
<mjkr_> 鹏博士在北京的机房怎么样？
<jiero> cherrot,  现在夜里不加班了？
<cherrot> jiero, 回家加班
<jiero> cherrot, 好志气
<jiero> cherrot, 努力的天才。
<cherrot> jiero, 生存所迫。。
<Faonecze> 小白请教个问题，网络连接提示的那个气泡被点击隐藏该气泡了，如何恢复它呢？
<jiero> Faonecze,  没听说过有这种功能
<jusss> bla
<jiero> history
<jiero> 历史和现在。
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 
<mjkr_> 广州的国际互联网出口境外走的是哪条线？
<mjkr_> 是到香港？还是route到上海/北京?
<mjkr_> 为什么国内的colocation要价会要到5000+人民币以上呢？太不合理了……
<mjkr_> 那么差的服务态度和质量5k简直是光天化日之下抢劫
<happyaron> cherrot: 错过了大家对你的朝拜
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 感觉锤子ui抄的gnome3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468695 不信你看 统计信息: 发表于 由 dryland718 — 2015-03-08 22:36
<cherrot> happyaron, 去拜个庙还要给香火钱呢，我怎么没看到你们的诚意！
<happyaron> cherrot: 因为我们在等你任性地散财给我没
<freeflying> happyaron,   搜狗还是不能用啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 连14.04上都用不了
<happyaron> freeflying: 怎么可能呢。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥现象
<freeflying> happyaron, 14.04上面板加载不了
<happyaron> freeflying: 有何提示么
<freeflying> happyaron, 最新版里压根连fcitx都启动不了
<freeflying> happyaron, 提示就是面板加载不了
<happyaron> freeflying: 用的什么桌面环境
<happyaron> freeflying: 还有fcitx启动不了是什么情况
<freeflying> happyaron, unity
<yesuu> ?
<hcht> 有人在吗？
<^k^> hcht:点点点.  00:44
<hcht> 我是deepin用户，问个问题。更新源时出现的问题。
<hcht> http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006
<^k^> ⇪ w: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<hcht> GPG 错误：http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006 trusty Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY D259B7555E1D3C58
<hcht> 如何添加这个公钥？
<hcht> ^k^,可否帮忙解决一下？
<^k^> hcht, .. 休息一下 ..  01:12
<happyaron> hcht: 安装 ubuntukylin-keyring
<happyaron> hcht: 或者下载搜狗官方版本的输入法
<happyaron> 二选一即可
<gebjgd> hcht, 2都不选才对
<hcht> 一个老外让我这样做
<hcht> ➜  ~  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D259B7555E1D3C58
<alvin_rxg> Title: SKS OpenPGP Public Key Server (@ ubuntu.com)
<gebjgd> hcht, 这不就是让你加个key么
<gebjgd> hcht, 用Linux竟然还不读man
<hcht> 我是从windows转来的，小白一个。也没有相应的书供参考。
<gebjgd> hcht, 大家都是从win转过来的
<gebjgd> hcht, man
<hcht> 无从下手
<gebjgd> hcht, 有什么无从下手的
<hcht> 系统带的入门手册，跟windows入门一样简单，但不实用。
<gebjgd> hcht, 有说明  有搜索引擎的
<hcht> 怎么阅读man
<gebjgd> hcht, 系统带什么入门手册了
<gebjgd> hcht, 比如man apt-key
<gebjgd> hcht, man ls
<hcht> 谢谢！
<hcht> gebjgd，就像windows系统入门之类的书的手册，step by
<hcht> step
<gebjgd> hcht, 都是图形界面你还不会用？
<hcht> 图形界面谁都会用，有时候也会用到命令
<gebjgd> hcht, 用ubuntu几乎用不到命令行
<hcht> 我用的linux deepin
<gebjgd> hcht, 我父母  我老婆都用的是lubuntu
<gebjgd> hcht, g3的垃圾
<hcht> 太晚了，我该睡觉了。
<gebjgd> hcht, 安
<hcht> g3的垃圾做何解？
<hcht> 晚安！
<gebjgd> hcht, gnome3的界面
<gebjgd> hcht, 慢
<hcht> 我最最不喜欢的是unity
<hcht> bye
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求解决!ubuntu14.01右上角无线网的图标不见了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476363 重新启动就会有，连wifi之后就消失了，但是可以上网，感觉是隐藏了，求大神把它调出来把～～ zz: jx9807 — 2016-03-07 9:58
<vetwangcn_> 人呢
<KAO> 有人
<vetwangcn> vetwangcn_ 33
<vetwangcn_> 我以为没有人
<vetwangcn_> 我想问下，我申请了个频道，再进去 发现我不是管理员
<vetwangcn_> 这个要怎么设置
<nyfair> 有算法壕否？
<nyfair> 今有人物关系图一张（就是有一堆点和线），随机抓一人，找出所有跟这家伙不相干的点和线
<nyfair> 就三国13那种
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 64位ubuntu安装inode遇到的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476364 想复制libjpeg.so.62 libtiff.so.4 libtiff.so.4.3.2这三个文件到usr/lib文件夹，但是总是出现这个错误： xiaohao@jx-Aspire-E1-471G:~/Downloads/ubuntu iNode$ cp libjpeg.so.62 /usr/lib cp: cannot create regular file ‘/usr/lib
<^k^>  ─> /libjpeg.so.62’: Permission denied 是没有权限么，试着用sudo nautilus进去，还是不行.... zz: jx9807 …
<darkduke> damnit
<darkduke> 臺灣的福利大陸是不能比的,大陸還咋那裏瞎嗶嗶......
<darkduke> 大陸還在那裏瞎嗶嗶
<vetwangcn> 草拟妈的逼
<darkduke> 什麼意思....
<vetwangcn> darkduke 这几年要比以前好的多 不能说共党没有救
<darkduke> 堅決不談政治
<darkduke> 不提xx黨
<vetwangcn> darkduke 只要慢慢改变 都是好的
<vetwangcn> 嘿嘿
<darkduke> 無語了
<vetwangcn> darkduke  不说了
<vetwangcn> darkduke 不过你说的 福利 比大陆好的地方多了
<vetwangcn> 这点我认同
<darkduke> 如果現在大陸人口依然4萬萬多好......
<vetwangcn> 四万万五千万
<darkduke> 期待第二次朝鮮戰爭
<darkduke> 哇哈哈哈哈
<vetwangcn> 靠  金胖一个核弹 中国就完了
<vetwangcn> 至少半个中国
<darkduke> 沒辦法,遲早要打的...
<vetwangcn> 金胖牛逼啊
<darkduke> 牛逼啥,就是臭了硬
<darkduke> 中國就是下一個中東
<darkduke> 必然的
<vetwangcn> 到时候刚好 台湾趁机回来
<darkduke> 臺灣憲法 不允許
<darkduke> 中國的未來就是現在的中東,別不信
<vetwangcn> 台湾的宪法 真的没有看过
<vetwangcn> 大陆的都没有看过
<darkduke> 我沒看過也,但略知一二
<Niac> 蛋疼 能换个话题不
<darkduke> 隨便
<Niac> darkduke: 你在镇子里面还是外面？
<darkduke> Niac, 你猜?
<Niac> darkduke: 看Nick 就是个小青年
<darkduke> Niac, 我自稱當代先知
<Niac> darkduke: 药不能停
<vetwangcn> 都是牛人啊
<darkduke> 不服來辯
<vetwangcn> 和三胖一样  牛逼人
<iamalpha080> bbu不服llalai来bbibi abi an便
<darkduke> Niac, 傻X
<darkduke> :)
 * iamalpha080  there is darkduke ,so did it
<darkduke> 話說民科真是可怕的羣體
<darkduke> 他們才是真正的藥不能停
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6032097/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Tefal 特福 D0750802 红点平底不粘锅 32cm €16.25+€13.68（约￥214）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iMadper> http://www.smzdm.com/p/2851533/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ T-fal 特福 C92105 10寸 陶瓷不粘锅 $15.77+$7.78直邮中国（约¥150）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: ^^
<darkduke> WTF
<darkduke> 辣根不辣啊
<darkduke> 次奧
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 【分享】使用键盘快捷键在当前路径打开终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476365 很久以前，我发过一篇帖子，里面提到了我用一种奇葩的方式实现了这个功能 viewtopic.php?f=180&t=463347 ，但是，有很多限制，比如，当鼠标指针落在当前文件夹中的文件上的时候，就
<totorystal> part
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4396645351
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ [本子水]很多人以为，捆绑这东西只要画两页就能完成，其实不然！_最后的深渊吧_百度贴吧
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！sudo update出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476366 W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... 4/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80] zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-03-07 16:06
<ooOO_OOoo> Methylcellulose: 拜C+最佳猎头
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok Methylcellulose => 拜C+最佳猎头
<Methylcellulose> ooOO_OOoo: 这都能被你找到?????
<Methylcellulose> ooOO_OOoo: 乃好腻害
<ooOO_OOoo> Methylcellulose: 我擦，你每次的名字都这么招摇的
 * Methylcellulose 求年薪60w.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 升级内核  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476367 当前系统版本为ubuntu14.04，内核3.19。想升级到4.2以上。 使用这个网址的教程： http://www.linuxdiyf.com/linux/11805.html 但是安装显示： Code: ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.2.0-040200-generic is not supported
<^k^>  ─> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.2.0-040200-generic (x86_64) 求解。 zz: xxh1991 — 2016-03 …
<darkduke> 都是2b青年
<yunfan> onlylove最近没来？
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 高手来看看这个多线程执行shell的思路如何？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476368 最近看到了一个cmd的资料，突然来了感觉， 认为找到了一个新的方法来实现shell里面的多线程。 如下所示： copy1.sh !# /bin/bash for cp in *.pdf do cp $cp where done 然后我们调用这个东西 for
<^k^>  ─> copy in (1..4) do run copy1.sh & done 如此我同时启动四个进程 然后在copy1.sh里面设置一个如果同 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一概不从 : 钟家有一年轻美丽之菲佣,一日,钟对女仆曰:"你同我去买份报纸！ "菲佣竟然拒绝。 钟颇不解,问:"买份报纸,有什么难?" 菲佣曰:"总之不行,太太临出门讲过,您在屋子里的时候什么也不能答应你。"
<wlemuel> ^k^: one more please!
<vet-wang> ^k^, 有内涵
<vet-wang> 晚上没有人说话啊
<tonghuix> vet-wang: 陪你聊。。。哈哈
<vet-wang> tonghuix, 今天吧聊了
<tonghuix> vet-wang: 好吧。。。
<vet-wang> tonghuix, 明天聊 早点休息，明天上班
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 其实我发现Spotify真的做的不错的。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476370 我在http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk上看到，为啥还是有好多老外说他不好？ 我承认这是灌水贴～～～ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-03-07 22:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 有没有人开始用nvidia 355.00.26 Vulkan驱动的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476371 如题，不知道性能提升对Vulkan的dota2有多大？？？？？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-03-07 22:33
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 殘障人士的輔助作業系統 聲納 Sonar 2016.03 發行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476372 1. http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/sonar-g ... 1423.shtml Sonar GNU/Linux OS for People with Impairments Gets Its First Release in 2016 2. https://manjaro.github.io/Sonar-16.03-released/ Sonar 2016.03 released - an accessible OS f
<^k^>  ─> ocused on assistive technology 3. 下載 3-1. <a class="postlink" href="http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operati …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-08
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • engrampa归档处理器：安装后为何无法打开？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476373 问题： 安装后无法打开、无法使用 系统： 全新的Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 64-bit虚拟机系统 安装： 源码编译安装（ https://github.com/mate-desktop/engrampa ） 我是参考这文章的步骤来安装的： ht
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 这种乱码是怎么回事？求高手帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476375 问题现象如下图，也不知道修改什么了，导致这样的现象。附：ls 命令能看到中文目录名。 问题.png zz: nikhmily — 2016-03-08 10:11
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez: 你竟然还活着
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽女学生多多的
<tenzu> roylez: 的确多多啊，FYP基本都是女生
<nyfair> 牛牛呢
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • gnome桌面如何输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476376 系统是Ubuntu-gnome，系统自带的输入法框架是ibus，有安装中文输入法，但是即使把输入法切换到pinying仍然输入的是英文，于是我卸载ibus改而使用fitcx但从系统的设置界面进去输入法设置却还是
<^k^>  ─> ibus的设置界面，为什么会这样？ 在安装的时候选的默认键盘布局为dovark，在fctix中也将d …
<nyfair> ......
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • tenda腾达w311MA 的无线网卡驱动装完上网会死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476378 系统ubuntu14.04，内核3.19 查看usb Code: lsusb 7601,ralink 之前腾达提供的安装包用make，install的方法试过，但是上网就死机。 另一种方法： 安装7601驱动： sudo add-apt-reposi
 * onlylove 失业了！求收留！
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛求收留！
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席，你那还有啥职位空闲？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 听那天kvm的孩子讲，10楼有？
<^k^> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<chihchun> 我都拿 meizu pro5 了...
<patlen> chihchun: pro5给我也一个啊大佬
<patlen> chihchun: 给我一个, 我帮你们解决蓝牙问题
<patlen> chihchun: 然后, The Ubuntu Store is growing every day. Although apps like WhatsApp, Google+ or Candy Crush aren't here yet, you can get many others such as Telegram, HERE Maps, Cut the Rope and web apps like Facebook and Twitter.   这个文案是谁写的???
<patlen> yuning: shengyao: 海記憶體知己，天涯若比鄰。
<chihchun> patlen: source?
<chihchun> patlen: 那是 meizu 的人写的阿
<patlen> chihchun: http://meizu.com/en/products/pro5ubuntu/summary.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: PRO 5 Ubuntu - Summary - MEIZU
<patlen> chihchun: 卖手机不用把缺点都写在首页啊...
<patlen> chihchun: 最下面.
<chihchun> 阿哈哈
<chihchun> 话说内地都用什么软件或服务同步通讯录阿？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rBmIdcGNAACpGRkkFkUAALrHQEKMH0AAKkx902.jpg 我真的被萌倒了
<patlen> chihchun: 腾讯通讯录 ?
<patlen> chihchun: 百度云网盘?
<chihchun> patlen: 你自己常用吗？
<patlen> chihchun: 我只用腾讯通讯录
<patlen> chihchun: 以及google的账户同步
<patlen> chihchun: 但是我估计普通用户用不了google账户同步
<sooshian> 大家好
<ubrl> sooshian:点点点.  14:53
<patlen> chihchun: 不过, 百度云用户量很大, 而且开放api.
<patlen> chihchun: 我们可以自己开发.
<patlen> chihchun: 腾讯通讯录估计我们推不动
<chihchun> 好。
<patlen> MangHuoEr: http://weibo.com/p/2304446ad7a670d3b74a774a7743d134bfa70c
<ubrl> patlen: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<sooshian> ubrl是个机器人？
<ubrl> sooshian,
<sooshian> 不是很会用IRC
<sooshian> 搞不懂。
<patlen> freeflying: 候总
<patlen> freeflying: 好久不见你了.
<freeflying> patlen:  我天天在这啊
<sooshian> ubrl, 我会AT了，哈哈
<ubrl> sooshian,
<sooshian> ubrl, what
<ubrl> sooshian,
<sooshian> ubrl, madezhizhang
<ubrl> sooshian,
<onlylove> aron居然不是away状态
<CyrusYzGTt> #tuna 哈皮隆
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 安装nautilus-filename-repairer后，为何找不到？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476379 系统：Xubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64-bit 通过sudo apt-get install nautilus-filename-repairer安装后 在Thunar里找不到？ zz: kashu — 2016-03-08 15:58
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 文件名乱码，如何变正常？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476381 很久以前在某网盘上下载的音乐压缩包，当时解压后就是乱码，当时也没管。 放这么久了，现在还是乱码……怎么办？ Code: kashu:~/Music/Hara - Alohara$ ls *.mp3 01. Г2ы5В9┴5г┐(Feat. Г6П1Г2є2Г3╒1).
<^k^>  ─> mp3  02. Г4л1Г4х9Г4╬4Г4є9Г5Й5 (Feat. В8Й5Г0│5Г1Й5Г3Ъ3).mp3  03. La La La (Feat. Matthew).mp3  …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • adblock plus如何设置"例外的例外"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476382 adblock plus如何设置"例外的例外"? l例如: @@||test.com/*^$domain=test2.com 但test.com下面有少数几个元素我仍然想过滤 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-08 17:19
<nyfair> 这个频道真是一群废物，问个算法问了1天没人给我答复。最后我自己想出来了，我要去写论文
<yuning> 什么题?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 關於ubuntu系統封裝ISO鏡像相關問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476384 1、請問大家一般用什麼軟件，或者腳本封裝Ubuntu系統ISO鏡像做Live cd 2、請問下圖這種Live cd啟動介面是如何修改的，一般Live cd啟動都有直接啟動ISO、從ISO安裝系統到硬盤等方式， 為
<^k^>  ─> 了ISO保密，我想做成下圖這樣，只有ISO啟動，沒有安裝到硬盤的選項，或者修改安裝配置 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6397.html 我要吃奶了 :    医学界要进行一项伟大的"返老还童"试验,选中了麦尔维老人上手术台。他已经92岁了。     手术中,麦尔维四肢乱动。医生急忙叫道:"不要乱动！ " 麦尔维竟然哭起来。    医生只好劝他:"忍着点,疼痛就会过去
<^k^>  ─> 。"麦尔维说:"不是痛,我是想吃奶了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu14.04已连线,但无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476386 本身用ubuntu12.04,升级到ubuntu14.04已连线,但无法上网,断开再连接,重开电脑也不行,我只有用有线网路. http://wenda.so.com/q/1457386469722778 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/220528 ... 64548.html zz: ken0981 — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 3-08 22:06
<guangd> quit
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 醒醒
<gebjgd> ?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 醒什么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 无聊，找人聊天
<knownbad> gebjgd: 近来哪个电视播放器好？
<gebjgd> knownbad, movie4k.to
<knownbad> 噢，问错了．　　　　电视盒子．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在没有电视盒子能用
<knownbad> 不用mi box?
<alvin_rxg> fire tv?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看不了了吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, alvin_rxg 考虑买个win10 2in1 还是10吋的安卓本子呢
<knownbad> 看你买来干嘛？
<knownbad> 如果打字多还是传统些好．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 其实没啥用 就是微信  带出门方便
<gebjgd> knownbad, 都有吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 键盘应该是要另配的我有个小的蓝牙键盘
<knownbad> 我出门带Chomebook居多．
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 电视盒子可以用吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, chromebook没有微信啊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 都被光屁股肿菊花的弄没了
<knownbad> 基本上，小笔电平板的电量．
<knownbad> 对哦．
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 利益驱动
<gebjgd> knownbad, 8个小时吧
<knownbad> 差不多．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可能还是win10 2in1更实用
<knownbad> 启动待机都快且少问题．
<gebjgd> knownbad, toshiba click mini现在好便宜
<gebjgd> knownbad, 9寸
<knownbad> Win10到现在为止还好，但我猜你用多了及会开骂．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我用它抽游戏啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近在玩gta4
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是基本上桌面还是Debian
<knownbad> https://www.hisense-usa.com/chromebook/
<ubrl> knownbad: ⇪ Hisense Chromebook
<gebjgd> knownbad, chromebook应用太少了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 要么android 要么win10
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我就是用用微信  聊聊qq啥的
<knownbad> 进了这个，refurbished就当作坏了即丢使．
<knownbad> 好似Android会上ChromeOS?
<knownbad> 但这应该是长期目标．
<knownbad> 你用手机不成？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 手机小啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不好拿着啊
<knownbad> 我进了$85+shipping，所以才下手．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我需要一个放在桌子上的
<knownbad> 废话，要不我疯了用11"?
<knownbad> 就是小但可以接受．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 2in1可以当平板用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我可以不需要键盘
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接触摸
<knownbad> 你不是Lenovo的粉丝吗？　　　　买Yoga.
<gebjgd> knownbad, yoga不值得 mtk的u
<knownbad> 没听懂？
<knownbad> 反正你搞开发的，非键盘不好使．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 键盘的无所谓其实
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为都是atom z3734的cpu
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎么着都能上各种系统
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以在考虑
<gebjgd> knownbad, 似乎toshiba的click mini更好 以前还挺贵 降价了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 刚上市400欧
<knownbad> 你这不是考虑，叫纠结．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对了 你用tg么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上tg
<knownbad> 啥？
<knownbad> Telegram?
<gebjgd> knownbad, telegram
<knownbad> 有上但上头没人．．．哈哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 决定了 toshiba click mini 以后还能上Linux用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 傻有群
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一堆人在上班
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一堆人在上面
<knownbad> 啥不能上Linux?    连Chromebook都能上还dual boot呢．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 关键是有触摸屏
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还没体验过触摸屏的pc机器呢
<knownbad> 家里人不用Telegram．　　　　老婆成天忙着抢红包．
<knownbad> Crime movies上头不是很多吗？　　　　还hologram呢．
<knownbad> 现在流行在大银幕上投射资讯．
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么意思？
<knownbad> 说你学人家．．．
<knownbad> 你没去跟Apple vs FBI?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 啥意思？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没明白
<knownbad> 好吧，我也不明白．
<knownbad> 吃饭去．
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • man im-config里面有个IM_CONFIG_PHASE,这变量含义是?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476388 man im-config里面有个IM_CONFIG_PHASE,这变量含义是? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-09 5:36
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高数 : 大学里有棵树,叫高数,很多人挂在上面……
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 挂起后打开没有声音。。。。怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476390 挂起后在进入之后什么都没有声音，不论是本地的音乐文件，还是浏览器上的。都没有声音。 zz: newskipper — 2016-03-09 10:46
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • （求助）安装nvidia官网上的显卡驱动的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476391 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/NVIDIA#.E5.8F.82.E8.80.83 看的是这篇wiki帖子教程 在执行导入编程依赖这句命令 sudo apt-get install build-essential pkg-config xserver-xorg-dev linux-headers-`uname -r` 显示 下列
<^k^>  ─> 软件包有未满足的依赖关系： unity-control-center : 依赖: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) 但是它将不会 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • SSD已经装了Win7，想在另一个机械硬盘安装Linux,出现了以下问题该怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476392 将ubuntu制作成U盘启动盘，重启电脑进bios选择U盘启动后出现这个情况： Default Boot Device Missing or Boot Failed. Insert Recovery Media and Hit and key. Then Select
<^k^>  ─> 'Boot Manager' to choose a new Boot Device or to Boot Recovery Media. zz: lynxw — 2016-03-09 11:12
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • gnome shell有没有全局菜单  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476400 gnom eshell有没有类似于ubuntu的unity那样的全局菜单，用插件似乎只能做到最大化隐藏标题栏 zz: IceAmber — 2016-03-09 11:29
 * tocpesh 
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • gnome shell有没有全局菜单  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476402 gnome shell有没有可能整个全局菜单，类似于ubuntu的unity那样 ps：我用的系统是fedora23 zz: IceAmber — 2016-03-09 11:33
<darkduke> 著名傻屌
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 刚学习Ubuntu不久，遇到换平台的问题，麻烦各位大神帮我指点下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476403 我把Ubuntu安装在一台电脑上，现在换了个平台，把原来的硬盘改接到新平台这边，会不会出现像Windows一样换平台系统蓝屏的问题 zz: 零点时刻 — 2016-03
<^k^>  ─> -09 11:52
<lpy> .
<pami> hi,有人在吗?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 能告诉下，如何修改/etc/pam.d/login？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476406 能告诉下，ubuntu15.10如何修改/etc/pam.d/login，需要注释哪一行,才能使telnet服务有root登陆功能？？？ zz: yueyue5160 — 2016-03-09 12:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 能告诉下，如何修改/etc/pam.d/login？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476409 能告诉下，ubuntu15.10如何修改/etc/pam.d/login，需要注释哪一行,才能使telnet服务有root登陆功能？？？ zz: yueyue5160 — 2016-03-09 12:42
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 手机版 Ubuntu Touch 15.04/16.04 已适配的手机/平板型号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476410 手机版 Ubuntu Touch 15.04/16.04 刷机镜像文件下载地址 2016.3.9 版本1* Ubuntu Touch 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) Daily Build 官方下载地址： http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ ... d/current/ * 适配手机型
<jusss> onlylove: nyfair牛牛又没来呀
<onlylove> jusss: 她昨天还在骂街
<jusss> http://live.bilibili.com/1
<ubrl> jusss: ⇪ 月9日12点谷歌AlphaGo挑战李世石 - bilibili直播 - 哔哩哔哩直播
<\u> Michael Redmond
<onlylove> nyfair: jusss刚刚找你，不知道要做啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 这个破频道都没什么人了
<nyfair> onlylove: 干嘛不转战qq
<onlylove> nyfair: 本来就没多少人啊……
<onlylove> nyfair: qq里面逗比太多，受不了
<nyfair> onlylove: 问个问题3天没人回答
<nyfair> onlylove: 这频道逗逼不多？
<onlylove> nyfair: 这边娱乐频道，数据结构和算法不研究的
<onlylove> nyfair: 虽然多，人数少
<nyfair> onlylove: 发图都发不了的娱乐频道？
<onlylove> nyfair: qq那边海量啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 按平均比例来说，差不多
<nyfair> onlylove: 反正我对自己发明的算法非常满意
<onlylove> nyfair: 说起图来，我倒是想起个事情，当年玩剑叁的时候有个群，倒是有个新来的喜欢发图，可惜，那货发的图蛮招人讨厌的，所以被群主毙了
<onlylove> nyfair: 算法牛牛看李世石大战alphaGO不
<nyfair> onlylove: 在看啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 这年头，就连github那个gitter都能传图啊
<NWMonster> 等等再看，开局太枯燥
<nyfair> NWMonster: g婊都准备收官了
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有啊，牛牛啊，我现在失业了
<nyfair> onlylove: 去cannonical？
<NWMonster> 这么快！
<nyfair> onlylove: 惠普的hpe基金会你有兴趣么
<nyfair> onlylove: 惠普云很垃圾的，但是是政府项目
<onlylove> 哇，政府项目……
<nyfair> 简而言之就是，领导是不干正事大腹便便的华裔大傻逼，客户是傻多速
<onlylove> 可是可是……能吃饭当然好，可是还是要有点真本事吃饭不是
<nyfair> 会忽悠就行了
<nyfair> 像yunfan那样
<nyfair> 别学我，还要继续搞技术
<nyfair> 搞个算法还要自己证明收敛
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rAaITBnoAAEhIdH4_8QAALrHAPzt_sAASE5763.jpg 这哥们真的喝多了
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛！
<onlylove> yunfan不光会忽悠啊
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 老司机你在吗
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 说
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 用什么工具压片比较好？或者ianji
<biubiubiu> 剪辑
<nyfair> 剪辑mkvtoolnix 压片https://github.com/nyfair/MSYS2-packages/tree/master/ffmpeg-custom + https://github.com/nyfair/MSYS2-packages/tree/master/x264-custom
<ubrl> ⇪ f: MSYS2-packages/ffmpeg-custom at master · nyfair/MSYS2-packages · GitHub
<nyfair> 其实要是你是小白的话，搞个国产播放器自带的转换功能不就得了
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 能精确剪辑吗？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 能精确到关键帧
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 要精确到参考帧那只能那部分重新编码再和其他的拼接起来
<biubiubiu> 听起来好复杂的样子。。。
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 老司机推荐几个里番字幕组地址呗
<onlylove> 里番……
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 出息
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell 中如何格式化输出数组  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476411 比如有一个数组为 SH=（12 334 55 66 33 225 652） 遍历输出的话 echo ${SH[*]} 12 334 55 66 33 225 652 但我想要输出的时候以逗号分割 12,334,55,66,33,225,652 要怎么做呢？ zz: zhanju7hao — 2016-03-09 15:09
<onlylove> 听大嘴柯洁说，李世石要GG？
<biubiubiu> 已经输了？
<nyfair> 开局大优，然后连续犯傻让婊子活了
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 看里番要啥字幕
<biubiubiu> nyfair: xvid是不是很差？300MB的xvid美剧还没150MB的x264清楚
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 是，而且差了2个时代了
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 为啥现在h265还不流行？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 专利超贵，而且目前编码器并不算成熟
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 这个节点上，继续玩x264呗
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 1年后再看
<nyfair> 反正h265比去年已经好很多了
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 有能替代flash的播放器了吗？html5啥时候流行
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 不可能，html5一个直播功能就可以枪毙了
<nyfair> actionscript3那么好的东西，不用白不用
<nyfair> flash可是黄油之友，反观用html5的rpg maker mv，纯粹渣渣
<onlylove> 不看了，大局已定
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 用阿逗比的flash播放器cpu秒秒钟飚100%这是为何？而用插件把视频地址搞到用vlc mpv之类看一点不占资源
<onlylove> nyfair: jusss是剧情党，没字幕理解不了
<nyfair> biubiubiu: linux垃圾怪谁？
<onlylove> nyfair: 又不是像你一样，日语没问题
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 讲道理，阿逗逼不维护linux不还是被那群开源厨给喷的
<biubiubiu> nyfair: win下不占大量cpu？
<nyfair> 不占
<nyfair> mac下也不占
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 我还是那句话，浏览器插件没有不烂的，而flash是这堆烂货里最好的
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 你给我找个不烂的浏览器插件出来
<nyfair> biubiubiu: java applet?
<nyfair> biubiubiu: microsoft silverlight?
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 为啥有些视频网站把视频分成了好几段？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: unity web player?
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 人家喜欢，要你管？
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 这样不方便我下资源呀。。。
<nyfair> biubiubiu: mkvtoolnix
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 不是很多专业的提取网站都附带合并脚本么
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 而且这样不占文件数吗？现有的文件系统的文件数上限是多少
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 老司机来个专业的提取网站
<nyfair> flvcd
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 已挂
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 你烦不烦
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu /dev 文件夹中串口只有ttyS0-3 ，只有这四个串口，我的不止这四个串口怎么办呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476412 如题，我的com6，应该是ttyS5，可是没有，是系统就支持4个串口吗？ zz: WintceJ — 2016-03-09 15:40
<yuning> MangHuoEr, shengyao, http://www.bilibili.com/video/av3936287/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<onlylove> nyfair: 实际上，win下面flash也卡，只不过你机器太好觉不出而已
<nyfair> onlylove: 你有见识过html5的坑么
<nyfair> onlylove: webgl几千个node就卡出翔，我随便找个游戏引擎跑在10年前的奔4上都不会这样
<onlylove> nyfair: 没，小地方，没体验过html5，但是对于低配机器来说，flash就是卡，卡的不要不要的
<onlylove> nyfair: linux下面更不要解释了，高配都卡
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 用浏览器插件把视频地址搞到，然后mpv看一点不卡
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 那能一样么
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 怎么不一样？
<nyfair> 解码器不一样
<biubiubiu> 高分辨率屏是不是特别耗电？我就玩了2个小时不到，就没电了，擦
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 额，你说的对。。。
<nyfair> 然而无论firefox还是chrome，解码器和mpv是一样的
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 所以问题的原因还是阿逗比的播放器垃圾？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 你个傻×，阿逗逼又不写播放器
<biubiubiu> nyfair: flash player不是播放器？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: flash player是flash解析器
<nyfair> biubiubiu: flash游戏没玩过？
<nyfair> http://4399.com
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 小游戏,4399小游戏,小游戏大全,双人小游戏大全 - www.4399.com 中国领先的游戏平台
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 那问题出在播放还是解析？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 问题出在html5播放视频奇烂无比，flash没有外界压力，尔等小白就凑活着用呗
<biubiubiu> nyfair: cpu风扇转的声音影响观影呀
<nyfair> biubiubiu: windows/mac
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 反正我是再也不想碰linux这破烂了
<biubiubiu> nyfair: windows/mac的界面不喜
<nyfair> 当年中二发作装archlinux，现在想想真是吃屎
<nyfair> biubiubiu: diy
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 你有屏幕洁癖吗？
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 连个靠谱中文输入法都没得破系统
<nyfair> 动不动就kernel panic
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 整天对着那一大条工具栏很上面那一大条工具栏，你能承受的了吗？
<nyfair> 你说的是啥？
<biubiubiu> win的最下层的工具栏和窗口工具栏
<biubiubiu> mac的dock
<nyfair> dock又不是不能隐藏
<nyfair> 不过mac玩游戏确实是屎
<nyfair> 比linux还屎
<biubiubiu> 那你为啥不尝试bsd...
<nyfair> 因为bsd比mac更屎
<biubiubiu> 那你就能接收win那两大条工具栏？
<nyfair> 也可以隐藏啊
<nyfair> 而且三个屏幕，那才多大地方
<biubiubiu> 你在win下开个360安全浏览器就知道了。。。
<nyfair> 360现在垄断了，已经不怎么流氓了
<nyfair> 你去装个uc 度婊之流浏览器试试
<biubiubiu> 我只是在说360浏览器开个之后，各种工具栏能占屏幕一半
<biubiubiu> mac的工具栏做到了标题栏里，这点真的不错
<nyfair> 然而我各种游戏都搞了个，把工具栏拉出来能占满整个屏幕
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 反正你给我找个比flash做的更好的浏览器插件出来
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 任意插件吗？
<biubiubiu> nyfair: flash player是解析器，那播放器是？
<nyfair> 对，注意是plugin不是addon
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 怎么装做对浏览器很了解的样子，在线等，急
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 我这么说吧，flash播放视频表现烂就是os的原因，无他
<nyfair> biubiubiu: macos从2011年就开始不再允许flash调用mac底层api来播放视频
<nyfair> biubiubiu: linux本来就是呵呵呵的产物
<onlylove> 话说，win10好渣……
<onlylove> 我还是乖乖的滚回去用7吧
<onlylove> 不过win10的硬盘占用不错，才9G
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 「DeaDBeef」音乐播放器更好用，调整「声音控制面板」里的播放器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476413 之前我一直很喜欢用Audacious(版本3.7.1-1)作为默认的音乐播放器 直到最近几天下了些无损音乐并播放时，才发现有的格式Audacious竟然无法播放！ 而且Audaciou
<^k^>  ─> s对多音轨的无损音乐支持不太好。 然后，我就安装了DeaDBeeF(版本0.7.0)，使用后立刻发觉A …
<onlylove> 就算换了大内存，也才和win7用小内存相当
<onlylove> 资源占用也不错，开机800
<biubiubiu> onlylove: windows在高分辨率的显示器上显示太差。。。
<biubiubiu> 跟没装显卡驱动似的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我穷人，买不起好机器
<onlylove> 看看等伊苏8出来，如果没PC平台，就去抱个四公主回来
<onlylove> 我开着VM要做啥来着……
<onlylove> 哦，对了，今上午看论坛，有个孩子要用root账号telnet
<nyfair> 只要舰娘不倒，Flash就不会倒，知道我为什么买Surface而不是iPad么
<onlylove> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2588648
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 0岁女孩模仿光头强将妹妹锯伤 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀，这都啥啊！
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 高分辨率耗电严重。。。
<biubiubiu> 2个小时充满电，玩2个小时，没电了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 耗电严重没办法
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 看我，继续1366×768
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 有心想换1600的，又害怕不匹配
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 1366x768在9.7寸的android平板上显示效果很差不知道为啥
<biubiubiu> 但是我笔记本14寸也是1366x768显示就很好呀
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，win10咋把中文，美式键盘搞出来啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 装个搜狗拼音，打开输入法修复器，选择添加键盘
<onlylove> nyfair: 不装搜狗无解么？
<nyfair> 不知道
<nyfair> 我玩洛英，只能用搜狗
<nyfair> 之前用qq，本质还是搜狗
<nyfair> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1695881-1-1.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 搜狗拼音传统版 v 7.9c ZD423优化版（2016.3.4）6.7i大水牛优化版v2（2015.11.11）_软件下载_软件区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<nyfair> http://www.zhihu.com/question/31527698
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  为什么舰娘这个游戏不用html5技术而选用老掉牙的Flash？ - 游戏开发 - 知乎
<nyfair> 你看这提问的傻逼被各种打脸
<nyfair> 当然mac下用flash放视频卡，乔布斯那傻逼一定得背锅
<darkduke> mac已死 windows 已亡!!! linux 崛起....
<biubiubiu> darkduke: 然后一个编码问题，linux就亡了
<nyfair> darkduke: 你说那个连个像样的输入法都没得玩具？
<biubiubiu> nyfair: fcitx有那么差吗？
<nyfair> fcitx还不够差啊？
<darkduke> android 是linux的未來,看看 remixos
<nyfair> android那个dll hell我就不说了，比windows还夸张
<gebjgd> darkduke, remixos的路还很长
<darkduke> 我大android
<gebjgd> 表示fcitx很好用
<gebjgd> 好用到感动的流泪
<darkduke> gebjgd, remixos for pc  很好用啊
<gebjgd> darkduke, 不支持amd的cpu
<gebjgd> darkduke, 路还很长
<darkduke> gebjgd, 哈哈
<gebjgd> darkduke, 还不如android x86呢
<gebjgd> darkduke, android x86都能启动。 那帮人copy了 改个名  白tmd fork了
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 我的寨板就是android-x86
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, amd apu?
<darkduke> gebjgd, android x86 不能ota更新!!!
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: intel z3735f!
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 那你说个屁
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, intel的u显然没问题
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 说的就是路还长  硬件支持还没跟上
<nyfair> 你看，android原生自带了个阉割的ffmpeg，mx player自带了个，bilibili/acfun装完也带了个，firefox/chrome这种也捆了个，很多大型游戏装完也要带
<nyfair> 寨板为何不用win10，有微派平板助手这种神器
<biubiubiu> 感觉android的shell还不如openwrt的shell...
<darkduke> 不是remixos 路長 而是android的路還長着呢......
<nyfair> g婊会告诉你，用adb shell
<biubiubiu> nyfair: win10 android双系统
<gebjgd> darkduke, android x86能启动
<gebjgd> darkduke, 赵国remix os启动都不行
<darkduke> gebjgd, 趕快放棄amd大法
<gebjgd> darkduke, 不行  只用amd
<darkduke> gebjgd, 爲何?
<gebjgd> darkduke, 品味
<gebjgd> darkduke, 不爱N卡
<gebjgd> darkduke, cuda弄吐了
<darkduke> gebjgd, 哎用intel 核顯啊
<gebjgd> darkduke, 别别 我不是二次元控
<gebjgd> darkduke, 必须独立显卡
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，a岛的图为何都不显示了，我刚想去看喵的，结果都是小叉叉
<darkduke> gebjgd, 英特爾 也能amd顯卡呀
<onlylove> gebjgd: 表示游戏机都是APU了
<gebjgd> darkduke, Intel太贵 买不起
<darkduke> 哎
<gebjgd> darkduke, 你不知道资本主义国家的人民水深火热么
<gebjgd> darkduke, 没有赵国人民幸福么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 赵国人民买intel的U没问题，问题是没钞票买房子
<darkduke> gebjgd, 你說的是反話吧
<gebjgd> darkduke, 没说反话啊
<darkduke> 看 還是linux大法好,我的筆記本目前時amdE1處理器,運行mate linux剛剛的
<gebjgd> darkduke, 所以啊
<gebjgd> darkduke, Debian大法好
<darkduke> 主頻1g hz 雙核
<gebjgd> darkduke, 3A机器表示很好用
<gebjgd> darkduke, amd c50路过 4G内存
<darkduke> gebjgd, 我的機器配置最低
<gebjgd> darkduke, 没我的低
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: deepin大法比debian大法好
<gebjgd> darkduke, 2006年的3A都在跑
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, deepin 好个毛
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 界面漂亮！
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 做个DE就叫发行版了
<darkduke> gebjgd, 還是我的低
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 漂亮管毛用  不稳定
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, debian sid的根子
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 总比那个elxxx什么的稳定多了
<darkduke> 用來用去 還是ubuntu
<darkduke> 好用
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, darkduke 你们都是大婶
<gebjgd> XD
<biubiubiu> 第一次装那个elemxxx什么的，第一次启动就桌面崩溃
<darkduke> biubiubiu, 恭喜
<biubiubiu> darkduke: ubuntu的unity丑的无法直视
<birdzhang> biubiubiu: +10086啊
<darkduke> biubiubiu, 我有參與設計
<birdzhang> 我一手贱，登录窗口让我拖动到最上面
<birdzhang> 拖不下来了=_=
<gebjgd> darkduke, 你的品味不错
<biubiubiu> darkduke: 设计哪个？
<gebjgd> darkduke, 先修修systray吧
<darkduke> unity界面
<birdzhang> 然后我就重装了
<darkduke> 不習慣就用 mate 或 gnome
 * biubiubiu 快来人呀，这捉到一只设计unity的灵长类生物，要打的赶快，待会就跑了
<gebjgd> Ubuntu的mir upstart unity都是坠吼的  体现了C家的品味和水平
<gebjgd> 技术都是一流的
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> 那配色  那systray  那错误报告
<gebjgd> 蝎子拉屎
<darkduke> 沒辦法,都在完善中
<nyfair> 屎黄屎黄
<nyfair> 跟dota一样
<gebjgd> 对  完善到直接完蛋
<gebjgd> upstart怎么不出了
<nyfair> 对啊,systemd那个破烂能玩？
<biubiubiu> 我还是比较期待upstart的
<gebjgd> XD
<biubiubiu> systemd很烂 +10086
<darkduke> 我有貢獻界面設計,並不很懂代碼....
<gebjgd> darkduke, 挂不的我老婆直接说这界面好恶心
 * biubiubiu 据说有人直接rm -rf /之后发现连BIOS都进不去了，因为systemd接管了xxx
<gebjgd> darkduke, 怪不的我老婆直接说这界面好恶心
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 你果然小白
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 不，这是真的，不是我杜撰的
<nyfair> 其实windows应用商店也挺恶心的
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, rm -rf /之后进不去bios和systemd没有一毛钱关系
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: systemd接管了固件之类的，
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 扯蛋
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 不是我杜撰的
<nyfair> google play要不是那个恶心的开机自启和又大又臃肿，还是挺好的
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, uefi被删除了
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 和systemd没有一毛钱关系
<nyfair> 现在越做越恶心，还搞出个什么google play game，尼玛不装还没法玩
<darkduke> 話說unity 是集大成者,這不過你們這些人無福想用....
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: so?
<nyfair> kde plasma除了卡，有啥unity的玩意是做不了的？
<darkduke> unity 馬上用qt,期待unity8 的蛻變吧....
<gebjgd> nyfair, 那配色的品味
<gebjgd> nyfair, 是kde永远无法超越的！
<gebjgd> XD
<darkduke> unity不都黑色了嗎....
<biubiubiu> darkduke: 不是紫色？
<darkduke> 現在的紫色背景 神祕有耐看
<nyfair> 然而kde plasma是黑色的屎
<gebjgd> darkduke, 你是学设计的？
<nyfair> 你说这堆搞linux的就没个正经的美工？
<gebjgd> darkduke, 还是改行吧  别做和设计沾边
<biubiubiu> darkduke: 是什么颜色我不管，为啥把termianl的图标不放在工具栏里，还藏起来？
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 因为unity直接用的gnome terminal
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 小白
<darkduke> 你們看一看 每個版本的紫色背景 都有微調,甚至牽扯到神祕學
<darkduke> 你本着羣小白
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 你没看起我的问题吗？termianl，我没说是gnome terminal呀
<darkduke> 這羣小白
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 这就是你不对了，你开windows会吧cmd拖个快捷方式在任务栏么？他们也是这么想的，但是他们不明白linux脱离了terminal就是废品
<nyfair> 归根结底，linux本身太渣
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, unity的terminal就是gnome terminal
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 明白了么
 * biubiubiu (+ "但是他们不明白linux脱离了terminal就是废品" 10086)
<gebjgd> darkduke, 漂亮！ 美！
<darkduke> nyfair, linux是渣,你錯了
<gebjgd> darkduke, 设计好棒！
<gebjgd> C社的品味太高了
<yuning> unity 下专门有 terminal 的快捷键, ctrl-alt-t
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 你怎么就不明白我说的话。。。我是说unity为啥不把terminal的图标放工具栏里，你家的unity默认把gnome terminal的图标放工具栏里了吗？或者叫启动栏？
<darkduke> 你們不習慣,可以該de嗎,不是有很多嗎,比如gnome mate kde lxde lxqt....
<biubiubiu> 我没特指gnome terminal...怎么就不明白我的问题呢。。。
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 因为ubuntu用户应该不会用terminal的
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 他们应该是和mac类似的鼠标用户
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 应该永远不知道有terminal这个东西
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 所以要藏
<darkduke> 無語了
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 易用性
<nyfair> ubuntu打包把dev包单独分出去就足够表态了
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 那报错了怎么办。。。
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 报错不是有错误报告么
<nyfair> 我们要造的是ubuntu desktop
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 你可以接着鼠标点击啊
<nyfair> 是面向普通用户的
<nyfair> 不是傻逼程序猿猴】
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 根本不需要terminal
<darkduke> 無聊啊你們
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 对于ubuntu的用户来说 terminal太复杂了
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 这就是市场定位
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 不是你开发人员决定的事情
<darkduke> 誰說的
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 你可以体验下教你爸妈用terminal
<gebjgd> darkduke, 你还是去学学配色  重修下视觉体验方面的课程吧
<gebjgd> darkduke, 怪不的Unity让人有做呕的感觉
<gebjgd> darkduke, opensuse的配色就不错
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 我爸妈不用电脑
<darkduke> gebjgd, 草,我只是貢獻者之一......
<nyfair> ubuntu现在长啥样，来张截图
<gebjgd> darkduke, 你去看看那个什么马隔离特 苏
<gebjgd> darkduke, 真不是说 那丫头的设计不错
<gebjgd> opensuse的设计真是比unity强太多了
<biubiubiu> darkduke: deepin的桌面是比你家的漂亮
<darkduke> gebjgd, 你們不懂的,ubuntu現在牽扯到神祕主義範疇....
<gebjgd> darkduke, 赞！
<gebjgd> darkduke, 那还是red star linux最棒
<darkduke> 不是 說表面光鮮 就是好....
<nyfair> gebjgd: 叫你乱说话，吃我大浦洞
<darkduke> 哎
<gebjgd> nyfair, XD
<darkduke> 各種二啊
<darkduke> :)
<nyfair> ubuntu不是还有个绿绿版？
<biubiubiu> Kylin?
<darkduke> nyfair, 幾個意思
<darkduke> ?
<nyfair> ubuntu sabily
<nyfair> ubuntu傻逼咧
<nyfair> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabily
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Sabily - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<darkduke> 穆斯林版?
<nyfair> 不跟你说了ubuntu专属绿绿版
<darkduke> 就是穆斯林版
<nyfair> lainme: 腐女节快乐
<darkduke> 我想寫本書
<darkduke> 題目叫傻屌是怎樣煉成的
<biubiubiu> 这个sabily由伊斯兰食品认证了吗？
<nyfair> 鶸，有个屁用
<nyfair> 傻吊会看么
<darkduke> 好問題
<onlylove> win2008还把powershell放快速启动呢
<onlylove> 就ubuntu那种三天两头报错的垃圾，好意思把终端藏起来？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求ubuntu15.10可以稳定运行的高版本QQ2015以上的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476414 最好是deb格式的 zz: chenxiaoliang — 2016-03-09 17:23
<onlylove> 不是我鄙视unity
<onlylove> 没金刚钻别揽瓷器活
<onlylove> windows现在还留着cmd呢，虽然在附件里面
<darkduke> 話說alphago戰勝了李世石,cheers
<nyfair> 2008是server版啊，大兄弟
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 大兄弟，你好
<darkduke> 人工智能的勝利
<onlylove> 这就不是server和desktop的问题
<nyfair> 李世石这厮一定收钱了
<darkduke> 鄙人才疏學淺,還望指教
<onlylove> server放上面，因为有问题可以快速查
<nyfair> 开局大优全被挥霍了
<onlylove> desktop有问题就重启下什么的
<nyfair> 肯定是中途离场那次被赛钱了
<darkduke> 我大人工智能
<onlylove> 话说win10把自己搞得平板不平板，PC不PC的四不像，好玩么
<nyfair> 不好
<nyfair> 确实挺傻的
<nyfair> 但是对手蠢，可以随便玩啊
<biubiubiu> win10就是平板化也干不住android和ios呀
<onlylove> 我盯着设置和控制面板想了半天，不明白为啥要分开
<biubiubiu> win在移动方面算彻底栽了吧，就是有intel也没啥用感觉，intel在移动方面也算载了吧，干不住我大MTK
<onlylove> 还有，win10貌似对CPU要求很高
<onlylove> 虽然内存不怎么要求
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 老实说，要不是欧德宁把arm卖掉，谁干不过谁真不好说
<biubiubiu> intel咋那么有才想起把声卡搞cpu里面的？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我再说一遍hdmi
<biubiubiu> 而且intel的那个声卡，我擦，那放出来的声音简直。。。
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我不管那声卡是怎么来的，我就想知道intel是怎么做出这么一款这么差劲的声卡。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 移动方面你还有个问题没考虑，基带，就是所谓的raido
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还记得TI的U不
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 现在手机还有TI的U？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我突然发现你现在不掉线了。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 因为我不在那恶心地方上班了
<biubiubiu> 以前不是3分钟一掉，很稳定吗
<onlylove> 毛三分钟一掉，根本不是那么回事
<biubiubiu> 那是2分钟？
<onlylove> 稳当的时候十几分是没问题的，不稳定的时候三秒都坚持不住
<onlylove> 这硬盘IO不行……
<onlylove> 总是拖后腿，我得考虑买SSD了
<gebjgd> Unity比cinnamon差远了  一个公司还不如一个团队
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • discuzx打字插件怎么显示橘黄色的浮动提示？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476415 做了一个 指法练习 的插件，如果成绩为满分，则奖励20个金币，之后希望页面能弹出一个discuzx样式（如附件样式）的橘黄色浮动提示，请教该用什么代码？ Code: if($gscore==10
<^k^>  ─> 0){     updatemembercount("$uid", array('extcredits2' => "+20"), true, '', 0, ''); //  将uid用户第二个积分 …
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你不要这样，随便打脸不好的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人canonical好不容易想出这么个东西
<CyrusYzGTt> canonical 就是想摆脱 debian的影响
<gebjgd> onlylove, 打人必须打脸
<gebjgd> onlylove, 要吗就不打
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • fortran编译器g95怎么装啊，小白求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476417 与运行一个makefile时，说g95命令没找到 网上下了g95_source.tgz 解压后有个INSTALL,运行不了啊，然后就不会了 我知道gfortran是直接可以用 gfortran **.f90 吧 g95也是这样么 zz: ys38079456 — 2016-
<^k^>  ─> 03-09 20:55
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 萌新求教一个wine的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476418 我下载最新的wine1.9.5源码自己编译安装的，装完发现这样一个问题，求教 我在终端root权限下执行winecfg出来的界面是显示不出中文的，而正常用户权限下则正常 用wine执行其他winddows软件也是这样的
<^k^>  ─> 图片如下 zz: frank0234 — 2016-03-09 21:32
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 燕山大学linux合作交流  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476419 燕山大学无线电爱好者协会一直致力于linux 的传播与学习，希望与各位交流，高手勿喷。。。 zz: sanduo — 2016-03-09 21:38
<{ToT}> ...
<{ToT}> 时间
<sooshian> hello
<ubrl> sooshian:点点点.  22:51
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 各大 Linux 發行版 運轉效率 比較測試報告  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476423 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=a ... inux&num=1 15-Way Linux OS Comparison Shows Mixed High-Performing Linux Distributions 下述發行版 運轉效率 比較測試報告 共十頁 Distributions part of this Linux OS per
<^k^>  ─> formance showdown include Fedora, Ubuntu, Debian, CentOS, OpenSUSE, Antergos, Sabayon, Void Linux, Zenwalk, KaOS, Cle …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问ubuntu14.04怎么给装好的Matlab创建快捷方式？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476424 试了网上的方法： 我在Ubuntu下是用的默认安装的，路径为/usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Matlab.desktop 写入以下内容 [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Name=Matlab Generi
<^k^>  ─> cName=Matlab 2010b Comment=Matlab:The Language of Technical Computing Exec=sh /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b/bin/matlab -de …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问ubuntu14.04怎么给装好的Matlab创建快捷方式？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476425 试了网上的方法： 我在Ubuntu下是用的默认安装的，路径为/usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Matlab.desktop 写入以下内容 [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Name=Matlab Generi
<^k^>  ─> cName=Matlab 2010b Comment=Matlab:The Language of Technical Computing Exec=sh /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b/bin/matlab -de …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问ubuntu14.04怎么给装好的Matlab创建快捷方式？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476426 试了网上的方法： 我在Ubuntu下是用的默认安装的，路径为/usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Matlab.desktop 写入以下内容 [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Name=Matlab Generi
<^k^>  ─> cName=Matlab 2010b Comment=Matlab:The Language of Technical Computing Exec=sh /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b/bin/matlab -de …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问ubuntu14.04怎么给装好的Matlab创建快捷方式？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476427 试了网上的方法： 我在Ubuntu下是用的默认安装的，路径为/usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Matlab.desktop 写入以下内容 [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Name=Matlab Generi
<^k^>  ─> cName=Matlab 2010b Comment=Matlab:The Language of Technical Computing Exec=sh /usr/local/MATLAB/R2010b/bin/matlab -de …
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，骚年们
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:53
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请教一个松下触摸屏笔记本的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476428 最近日元低水，想从日本买台松下笔记本用一下，可是根据那边的朋友描述。现在的笔记本都带有触摸屏了，因为在xbuntu下没有安装过触摸屏的经验，想请教一下装过的朋友，具体是
<nyfair> 现在日元低？这是傻逼？
<nyfair> 都他妈5.7了，半年前4.9
<nyfair> c记论坛多傻逼
<gfxmode> 终于上来了  笔记本坏了  只能用平板上
<sjd_zeus> 啥平板能上irc
<sjd_zeus> 这么高大上
<nyfair> 🐵不🐵啊
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 你说啥，我这里怎么乱码了
<sjd_zeus> utf8还乱码，悲剧了
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 你用的什么垃圾字体
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, Consolas 12
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 啥字体不乱码呢
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 尼玛，上个irc还用那种码畜字体？
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 啥字体比较完美
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 随便找个汉字全点的不行？
<sjd_zeus> ok
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 婚 事 : 因儿子的婚事父子俩吵得不可开交。这时,儿子的母亲进来劝架。儿子一把拉过妈妈,说:"妈,我可从没有干涉过你们的婚事,可爸爸为什么总要干涉我的婚事呢?！ "
<fengxx> 大家好，第一次来频道，请多多指教
<sjd_zeus> 三围多少
<sjd_zeus> ：）
<fengxx> 请问为什么我装ubuntu-mate后，我的网卡局域网内传输只有10M？
<sjd_zeus> fengxx, 不清楚哦，好久没用ubuntu了
<fengxx> 我的网卡是自适应10M和100M的，原来在windows系统下也是100M的，换系统后用samba传输就只有10M了
<fengxx> 请问为什么我装ubuntu-mate后，我的网卡局域网内传输只有10M？
<fengxx> 我的网卡是自适应10M和100M的，原来在windows系统下也是100M的，换系统后用samba传输就只有10M了
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近去哪里了 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没地方呢，在住处刷简历
<nyfair> 装个jb ubuntu
<onlylove> yunfan: 帽帽觉得UI太low，看不上咱
<nyfair> onlylove: UI还low?
<sjd_zeus> UI?
<nyfair> 整个linux社区，UI能看的distro没几个
<onlylove> nyfair: 人猫猫玩KVM的，介于硬件和系统之间
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 你做啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你是先辞了再投？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 我？做测试的SA
<fengxx> 请问为什么我装ubuntu-mate后，我的网卡局域网内传输只有10M？
<onlylove> yunfan: 擦，原来那群人恶心我，受不了了
<fengxx> 我的网卡是自适应10M和100M的，原来在windows系统下也是100M的，换系统后用samba传输就只有10M了
<onlylove> fengxx: 驱动驱动
<yunfan> onlylove: 太冲动了
<onlylove> fengxx: 别问那么多
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 测试的要UI好看干嘛
<onlylove> fengxx: 看看你网卡芯片是不是没装对驱动
<nyfair> fengxx: 这里是聊天室，不是问问题的地方
<fengxx> sudo mii-tool -v  结果是  no MII interfaces found
<nyfair> onlylove: 讲道理，牛牛比帽帽的大部分员工强多了
 * sjd_zeus 对对，这里是装逼扯淡拉皮条的地方
<fengxx> 请问问问题应该在哪个频道？
<sjd_zeus> fengxx, 出门左拐#ubuntu
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 给我来一斤皮条
<nyfair> 百度贴吧
<nyfair> 不是有傻逼开qq群教育小白么
<yunfan> nyfair: 猫扑现在为何基本没新闻放出来了？
<fengxx> 我已经6,7年没玩linux了，以前也是在IRC问问题的哦
<fengxx> 没有百度贴吧账号
<yunfan> fengxx: 频道里的人用实际行动对叛徒表达了自己的意见
<nyfair> fengxx: 我也不玩linux了，该黑的照黑
<sjd_zeus> fengxx, 现在irc 被这帮逼给玩坏了，o(^▽^)o
<nyfair> fengxx: 我跟你说，这频道屁用没有，那天我就问个算法，3天没人正经回复我
<nyfair> fengxx: 要解决问题只能靠自己
<sjd_zeus> 现在扯蛋都没人了
<sjd_zeus> 我也好久没来这里了
<nyfair> 所以什么时候换个平台啊
<fengxx> 看来世界真的变了，我也老了
<nyfair> 我不想装chatzilla了
<onlylove> 我是说，你们啊……
<yunfan> 可以弄个 走ssh的聊天室
<nyfair> qq本来就开着，你们这群家伙为什么不用
<onlylove> fengxx: 你用 lspci看下网卡，是啥
<nyfair> 烦死了，html5 websocket自己建个
<onlylove> nyfair: linux整qq老麻烦了
<nyfair> 手机qq
<nyfair> onlylove: 你不是有win10么
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 用hexchat呀
<onlylove> nyfair: 啊，让我格式化了……现在是7
<fengxx> lspci 没显示网卡信息哦
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: http://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Downloads – HexChat
<onlylove> nyfair: 我打算在过几年看看微软新系统
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 这玩意还要装perl和python?
<onlylove> fengxx: 你啥网卡，usb口？
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 尼玛还不如继续chatzilla
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: chatzilla是一个firefox插件，应该算比较简单的客户端了
<fengxx> 不是usb的，是主板自带的
<onlylove> fengxx: 那你给我说lspci看不到？
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 再过几年？微软能出啥系统
<fengxx> 好像是没有关于网卡的啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 我想知道怎么做那种bbs server
<onlylove> fengxx: 那lshw呢
<sjd_zeus> 我现在用着win10感觉挺顺手的了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 我用的不顺手，如果能再该下，装在PC上，把PAD那套全隐藏起来
<onlylove> yunfan: bbs？discuz！还是phpbb？
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者你说的是telnet那种？
<fengxx> lshw 有信息
<fengxx> NVIDIA公司的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你的netgear局域网传文件速度多少？
 * biubiubiu chatzilla界面太丑。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 丢给别人了，千兆的自然是100MB
<yunfan> onlylove: telnet那种
<onlylove> yunfan: 那种应该有server和源代码吧？
<fengxx> 问题是信息太多，不知道哪个信息有用
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我的怎么只有5MB/s? http 5MB/s, ssh 3MB/s
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我刷了openwrt
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 啊，你别介意，这个和你硬盘有关的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你可以用netperf测下最大带宽
<onlylove> 还有个啥来着……
<nyfair> http://www.discourse.org/faq/ 这个如何
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Discourse - FAQ
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 反正可以吃满你网卡的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你传输文件，有受硬盘限制的嫌疑
<yunfan> 在过去几年里，Google 也分享了一些关于数据中心的相关技术。但现在其选择了和 Facebook 以及其他公司一起为 OCP 开放机架项目合作。该项目致力于在数据中心机架上使用 48 伏的电源，Google 称其在 2010 年已经开始使用 48 伏电源，该方案比之前的 12 伏系统可节省大约 30% 的电力。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想了解原理
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我之前百兆网卡还玩过1M呢，理论10M
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 笔记本硬盘是机械硬盘， 不过我是从netgear上外挂的u盘下东西的，那个u盘最大读取速度是20MB/s
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你考虑过那个USB的读取没
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 最大读取和USB实际读取
<biubiubiu> onlylove: netgear的usb读取？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 对
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没考虑过，不都是2.0了吗？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你有hdparm或者dd没，测试下
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 鱼唇
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你以为所有的2.0都能到2.0标准？考虑过CPU的感受没！
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 好吧
<fengxx> onlylove, 然后怎么办呢？
<onlylove> fengxx: 我只是想问下你的网卡啥芯片的，你的内核啥版本的，然后你自己去看，驱动是不是有问题
<fengxx> onlylove, NVIDIA公司的
<onlylove> yunfan: 原理和论坛差不多吧，论坛多了个UI而已……客户端发起连接到server，然后server有个db存储信息和post
<onlylove> fengxx: nv的网卡多了去了，啥芯片！
<onlylove> fengxx: realtek的8188还分一大堆子型号呢
<fengxx> onlylove, -bridge
<fengxx>           description: Ethernet interface
<fengxx>           product: MCP61 Ethernet
<fengxx>           vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<fengxx>           physical id: 7
<fengxx>           bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0
<^k^> fengxx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<fengxx> capabilities: bridge bus_master cap_list ethernet physical mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
<onlylove> fengxx: 这明显是10/100自适应的fast ethernet嘛……能多快
<onlylove> 不过mcp61的网卡貌似应该是gigabyte的啊……
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 刷了openwrt怎么搞限速？ 用内核里的stuff?
<onlylove> 所以还是驱动问题嘛
<fengxx> onlylove, 就是不明白为什么自适应10M而不是100M呀，我的路由端口也是100M的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 老大，硬件限制，你再刷软件也没用
<yunfan> onlylove: 不一样
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 不是，我是问怎么给其它ip限速
<onlylove> biubiubiu: qos？tc
<biubiubiu> onlylove: yes
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 石像鬼的qos不错
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这个限速是用了什么？
<fengxx> onlylove, 能设定网卡只用100M吗？以前在windows下面是可以的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不知道啊，他们都说石像鬼的好啊，我就知道openwrt是tc啊，石像鬼不过是改版
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那tp-link呢？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不知道
<onlylove> fengxx: 肯定能，不过以前没在意怎么搞啊，因为没遇到
<leon_e> tplink的是vxworks的组件自几改的
<onlylove> fengxx: http://www.wdlinux.cn/old/linux-ethtool
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LINUX网卡(设置网卡速度及模式) | wdlinux致力于Linux服务器架构,性能优化.免费CDN加速系统,免费智能DNS解析,负载均衡,集群分流
<nyfair> 这网站一看就像骗子啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 骗子无所谓，ethtool肯定是对的
<onlylove> fengxx: 貌似是有那么个bug的样子
<onlylove> fengxx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661062
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  maverick nVidia MCP61 Lan driver problem
<nyfair> 好久没碰linux了，谁送我个vps玩玩
<nyfair> 或者哪有免费的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我还想要vps呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 哪有那么好的事情
<nyfair> onlylove: heroku不是可以用么
<onlylove> nyfair: 那你还来要欸？
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是太慢了，还要用git反复pull push，不能直接ssh实在不直观
<onlylove> 不能直接ssh的vps……
<nyfair> heroku本来就不是vps啊
<fengxx> onlylove, sudo ethtool -s enp0s7 speed 100
<fengxx> onlylove, Cannot advertise speed 100
<biubiubiu> nyfair: onlylove amazon不是送吗
<biubiubiu> aws什么的
<nyfair> biubiubiu: aws国内这速度还是算了
<nyfair> 几kb
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 天朝外的都是几kb
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 扯蛋
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 那你说哪个快
<nyfair> 东京 美西快得很
<biubiubiu> 美西是啥
<biubiubiu> 东京的1in0de很慢的。。。
<onlylove> fengxx: 这个真的不清楚了，因为是个老的不能再老的bug了……你要不试下别的发行版，或者自己编译下kernel吧，祝你好运
<fengxx> onlylove, 不要紧，谢谢
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 谁让你用linode了？
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛你来推荐个
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 靠，我问你呢
 * biubiubiu 不过说真的，1in0de的服务态度真的很不错
<biubiubiu> nyfair: gf.w有流量感应检测，用啥都一样，只有你用它看视频之类的
<nyfair> biubiubiu: 拉倒吧，我天天都给日本小网站贡献大流量，有个JB流量感应
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 技术不到家欸？
<nyfair> 呵呵，服务不错干嘛不来我朝弄机房
<nyfair> 这洗地洗的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你直接给他推荐DO嘛
<gfxmode> 3月份公司要人要得嗷嗷叫
<onlylove> gfxmode: 骗子
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我刚接了个电话，她约我明天，我明天没时间，她连时间都不改，直接挂了！
<gfxmode> onlylove: o只能说这个公司比较强势
<onlylove> gfxmode: 强势个毛线
<onlylove> gfxmode: 傻逼倒是真的
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 一句话，面试N次，各种逗比见多了
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 你在我入职之后强势，我无话可说，但是入职之前表现的如此强势，入职之后呢？
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 我可得替我以后的日子好好打算下
<gfxmode_> onlylove: 没有 有好多公司不跟你约时间的  爱来不来
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 证明对你兴趣不大
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 这种公司也未必是啥好公司
<gfxmode_> onlylove: 也没有这回事  有可能简历多  他暂时不缺
<gfxmode_> 我阿姨的公司  招人  被应聘者放了好几回鸽子
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 我曾经去过一个叫阳光雨露的公司（联想旗下外包），那架势，简直了，我是大爷，我叫你干啥你就干啥，你就一要饭的，还和我讨价还价？
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 我TM还被招聘的折腾过呢，我去过夏普，当时约的下午两点，我一点半过去了，然后等到下午四点半
<gfxmode_> onlylove: 慢慢来 我也要准备跳了
<gfxmode_> ✺◟(∗❛ัᴗ❛ั∗)◞✺        加油
<onlylove> 你自己加油吧，我有地方就去，没地方就坐着玩，正好去看下django的文档
<nyfair> onlylove: 我还见过面了我4回的，offer都发了，最后跟我说哎哟对不起啊，我们母公司那边招人名额还没审批下来，要不你再等等？麻痹要不是我接了别家的offer，直接就去仲裁了
<onlylove> 实在不行还有各种模拟器和单机打发时间
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛好厉害
<gfxmode_> 好厉害
<nyfair> 所以我现在安心吃皇粮，去他妈的外企，都是找个香蕉人或者港台人来管，恶心
<nyfair> 你看这频道之前那个吹捧lennart的傻逼，隔三岔五换个鬼子风俗店的名字，天天叫唤什么牛牛求包养，外企这种逗逼恶心死了
<onlylove> 当当好可怜……
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛威武
 * biubiubiu 有重度拖延症和强迫症，怎么办/
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛你扣扣多少，我要加你扣扣
<qq875339306> 你个坑货又不加我
<biubiubiu> qq875339306: 加了呀，牛牛你没收到？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你要加扣扣吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 做啥，不加性别不明的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 加扣扣聊天呀
<onlylove> harajuku: 嗯，风俗店豪，刚你被牛牛嘲讽了
<harajuku> onlylove: 牛牛在哪
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 自适应网卡没法用100M，总是自动用10M  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476430 装的是ubuntu-mate，和windows通过samba传输文件，自适应网卡没法用100M，总是自动用10M，请问该怎么办？ 网卡是NVIDIA的板载网卡，谢谢 zz: fengtou — 2016-03-10 15:49
<onlylove> harajuku: qq开头的那个
<harajuku> qq875339306: 牛牛想我了?
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 牛牛这明显小号
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 能聊天就行，大号小号有啥区别，你又不加我扣扣
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 来加扣扣呀，来吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 自适应网卡没法用100M，总是自动用10M  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476431 装的是ubuntu-mate，和windows通过samba传输文件，自适应网卡没法用100M，总是自动用10M，请问该怎么办？ 网卡是NVIDIA的板载网卡，谢谢 zz: fengtou — 2016-03-10 15:50
<qq875339306> 来开个qq群
<qq875339306> 以后把chatzilla卸了
 * biubiubiu 赞同 qq875339306 !
<biubiubiu> qq875339306: 牛牛赶快开个群
<qq875339306> 群名就叫irc老司机避难所
<fishoneeyed> 好多年不用Qq了。irc中文频道虽说调侃的比较多，不过这里俨然成个一个习惯和传统
<sjd_zeus> 刚买了个SS,超级慢
<qq875339306> sjd_zeus: 买慢的还不如用免费的
<onlylove> 自己架么
<sjd_zeus> qq875339306, 有快的免费的吗
<qq875339306> sjd_zeus: heroku自己搭一个啊
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> heroku是啥呢
<sjd_zeus> https://www.heroku.com/
<ubrl> sjd_zeus: ⇪ Heroku | Cloud Application Platform
<sjd_zeus> 是这个吗？
<sjd_zeus> 可以搞免费的SS?
<sjd_zeus> qq875339306, 你好，有在keroku上搭建ss的文章参考吗
<qq875339306> https://github.com/mrluanma/shadowsocks-heroku
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - mrluanma/shadowsocks-heroku: shadowsocks over WebSocket, support Heroku & OpenShift.
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助GIMP和PPT在硬件需求  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476432 想搞点二手件组装一台电脑学习PPT和GIMP，哪位兄弟姐妹知道硬件需求？ zz: 国货精品 — 2016-03-10 16:32
<sjd_zeus> qq875339306, keroku上的ss有流量限制吗
<sjd_zeus> qq875339306, 搭建后可以在手机上用客户端使用不？
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 那些严格要求连续不间断运行的服务器上Debian之类的发行版是怎么跨版本升级的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476433 那些严格要求连续不间断运行的服务器上Debian之类的发行版是怎么跨版本升级的? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-10 16:38
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • gstreamer的undefined symbol问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476435 我尝试去写一个自己的source插件，功能是显示雪花，写好以后make install到制定路径下出现了一个问题（如下）： (gst-plugin-scanner:17505): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-1.0/libgstj
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04LTS能联WIFI不能联有线，挂起后唤醒，再重启就能联有线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476436 我笔记本型号A550VC，装的双系统win7+Ubuntu，刚装Ubuntu14.04LTS能用有线，wifi不能用(挂机再唤醒又能联wifi，但重启后或关机后回复原状)。后来网上找
<user__> 安装小小输入法出错，请高手指点
<user__> --update-cache.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<user__> 哪位高手指点指点
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我把X档案刷了一遍，主线真是无聊，支线很不错，你小时候看过没？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 哪个，早忘了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 两个FBI找外星人的那个
<biubiubiu> onlylove: https://movie.douban.com/subject/1295520/
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪  X档案 第一季 (豆瓣)
<{ToT}> 麻烦各位帮忙看看不能login是怎么回事 https://bpaste.net/show/afa2465f389c
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 大哥在嘛 麻烦您帮忙看看
<biubiubiu> {ToT}: 这是在台式还是笔记本？
<{ToT}> 台式
<gebjgd> {ToT}, Mar 10 18:34:32 localhost systemd-logind: Failed to start user slice: Access denied
<gebjgd> Mar 10 18:34:32 localhost systemd-logind: Assertion 's->user->slice' failed at src/login/logind-session.c:510, function session_start_scope(). Aborting.
<gebjgd> Mar 10 18:34:32 localhost systemd: systemd-logind.service: main process exited, code=killed, status=6/ABRT
<gebjgd> Mar 10 18:34:32 localhost systemd: Unit systemd-logind.service entered failed state.
<gebjgd> Mar 10 18:34:32 localhost systemd: systemd-logind.service failed.
<gebjgd> Mar 10 18:34:32 localhost systemd: systemd-logind.service has no holdoff time, scheduling restart.
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 你不是看到了么
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 看到了 不知道怎么处理
<gebjgd> {ToT}, centos？
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 恭喜
<gebjgd> 去用Debian
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 我debian没事啊
<gebjgd> {ToT}, https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjV8aKqk7bLAhXmNJoKHW3OC_MQFggqMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugzilla.redhat.com%2Fshow_bug.cgi%3Fid%3D1057612&usg=AFQjCNGR_0h55Ig7_S6J3u4KM6hqUu0YOQ&sig2=sO4SIVrZ_i9bAyntMPEG9A
<ubrl> ⇪ f: execution expired
<gebjgd> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1057612
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Bug 1057612 – systemd slice systemd-logind : tclass=system perm=start - incorrect checking
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 你用的姿势不对
<biubiubiu> centos没ffmpeg libav, 怎么看电影呀？
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 我这里的centos7什么事情都没有
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 我是chroot进去upgrade了一下 结果就发现不对 清空密码也不行
<gebjgd> {ToT}, Centos你敢这么干
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 里面有RH的黑科技
<{ToT}> 家里的台式
<biubiubiu> {ToT}: 家用的搞啥centos,赶快装我大arch呀
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 和哪里的没关系 那不是Debian Se-linux不是吃素的
<{ToT}> biubiubiu: 刚刚装了arch
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 现在关闭来得及嘛
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 我找一个没有selinux的内核启动它？
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 慢慢折腾
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 好吧 谢谢
<onlylove> {ToT}: 难道你第一件事不是setenforce=0?
<{ToT}> onlylove: 我不常用啊 忘记了
<{ToT}> 谢谢各位 重启试试
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 好了 大哥你太专业了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我在想我是不是该换个发行版试试了，好长时间没用过别的发行版了
<biubiubiu> ubuntu->debian->archlinux now
<biubiubiu> centos就尝试了，连个解码器都没有，这是给人用的吗
<{ToT}> biubiubiu: 。。。
<biubiubiu> {ToT}: 牛牛，你的centos能看岛国动作片吗
<{ToT}> biubiubiu: 用gentoo看
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 鱼唇，mplayer
<onlylove> biubiubiu: xbmc
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你自己不玩怨谁
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 坏到家还有fedora这小白鼠
<biubiubiu> onlylove: mplayer又不是解码器
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是解码器就不能看电影了？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 反正你自己要的就是看电影而已
<CyrusYzGTt> ffmpeg
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer 现在默认调用 ffmpeg
<CyrusYzGTt> codecs 貌似没什么用
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 牛牛，你的maya呢
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ..?? 你谁？ 别老是换nick
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oRqIQ4RqAACqt05BaQMAALrIgMg1DsAAKrP473.jpg 告别父老乡亲
<biubiubiu> onlylove: selinux到底是个啥东东，我搜了下没看懂。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: nsa为了加强linux安全性搞得一个东西，反正挺好玩
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 但是没人用。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: maya小萝莉前几天还来过
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 应该有的，不过都在redhat那边，因为debian这边貌似还没实现
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ debian 需要修改 /boot/config-"uname -r"  启用 systemctl enable selinux..
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 据说fedora现在已经上了dnf?
<biubiubiu> 用一个游戏名字来做包管理器命，这样真的好吗？我还是很喜欢dnf的，我说的是游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ f22 就用上了，， ，，不过f23出之前的一个月，因为硬件驱动问题，转用 debian
<jusss> 有人吗？
<ubrl> jusss:点点点.  23:33
<jusss> 好安静
<onlylove> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove: 追我玩 : 一天深夜,一个年轻女子经过一家精神病院时,突然后面传来哇的一声。女子扭头一看,一个一丝不挂的男子正在向她追来。 女子吓得拔腿就跑,后面的男人紧追不舍。不好,前面是一条死胡同,女子万念俱灰,跪在地上哭着哀求道:你愿意干什么就干什么吧,只求你不要杀我。 男
<ubrl>  ─> 子狡黠地笑了笑说:真的?那现在你开始追我。
<onlylove> 这样就不安静了
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，模拟器都玩不顺心，我要买手柄去，这键盘太渣了
<jusss> ...
<jusss> 我现在不玩游戏了，没钱了
<jusss> 就看看免费视频
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 有啥小说看
<onlylove> 你模拟器都玩不起？mame啊
<onlylove> 你别吓我
<jusss> 现在还是周四呀，暴走大事件竟然更新了。。。
<jusss> 我说的是网络游戏。。。不是单击游戏
<jusss> onlylove: 那个强力kill的指令是啥？忘了
<onlylove> jusss: kill -9?
<jusss> 就是某进程普通kill干不掉的
<onlylove> 不知道
<onlylove> 都 -9了，还干不掉，估计有啥问题
<jusss> onlylove: -9能干掉僵尸进程吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 好像不能
<jusss> onlylove: 我记忆力太差，以前有人在这告诉过我怎么干掉僵尸进程的，好像是 -HUB啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 不常用的东西
<onlylove> jusss: 临时搜下，然后记在小本子上
<jusss> 然后小本子太多，不好找
<jusss> onlylove: 睡觉去了，晚安
<qih> Hi, what power supply do Chinese households receive? 240V or 110V?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何用U盘linux安装别的发行版linux？只要单系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476440 我现在电脑上C盘装有win7，现在不想用win了，想换成linux单系统。然后我手上有个poppylinux的存储卡，可以引导启动。因为存储卡容量小，没法把ubuntu的iso刻录进去。现在想
<ToT> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-11
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 另一个账号不能使用搜狗输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476443 我的系统是英文Ubuntu-mate，选择地区是上海，所以已经安装了中文字体。 当我用账户A安装了搜狗输入法，在A的桌面环境下，搜狗输入法是可以使用的。 但当我开了另一个桌面账户
<^k^>  ─> B，B不能使用搜狗输入法，目前只能输入英文。 请问如何调用已经安装的搜狗输入法呢？ …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 另一个账号不能使用搜狗输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476444 我的系统是英文Ubuntu-mate，选择地区是上海，所以已经安装了中文字体。 当我用账户A安装了搜狗输入法，在A的桌面环境下，搜狗输入法是可以使用的。 但当我开了另一个桌面账户
<^k^>  ─> B，B不能使用搜狗输入法，目前只能输入英文。 请问如何调用已经安装的搜狗输入法呢？ …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助关于使用dd命令进行硬盘互拷的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476445 我准备把A硬盘的数据拷贝的B硬盘，B硬盘的空间大于A硬盘。用命令dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M拷贝完之后，B硬盘剩余的空间如何作为拷贝A硬盘数据之后扩展空间使用啊？谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢各位，求解答！ zz: guaiwawa09 — 2016-03-11 8:48
<sjd_zeus> heroku login总是报错，我是win10系统，谁能帮忙部署个ss呢
<sjd_zeus> 终于搞定了heroku了
<sjd_zeus> 原来切换到utf-8就可以了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • thinkpad E460 装Ubuntu系统为啥不能联网（有线和无线都不能）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476446 我刚买台电脑，ThinkPad E460 装的Ubuntu系统，不能联网，而且win10 360WiFi开不了，有人给我说，是因为Ubuntu没有对应的网卡驱动 zz: aas — 2016-03-11 10:20
<sjd_zeus> heroku做的ss连不上，哎
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 修复引导后出现file not found.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476447 原本双系统win7 ubuntu14.04 重装win7后。使用光盘修复了grub引导 进入ｕｂｕｎｔｕ系统时出现如下提示。。虽然卡了几秒正常能进系统，但是每次开机出现这样的错误总不爽。这是什么问题？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 修复引导后出现file not found.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476450 原本双系统win7 ubuntu1５.04 重装win7后。使用光盘修复了grub引导 进入ｕｂｕｎｔｕ系统时出现如下提示。。虽然卡了几秒正常能进系统，但是每次开机出现这样的错误总不爽。这是什么问题？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 修复引导后出现file not found.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476451 原本双系统win7 ubuntu1５.04 重装win7后。使用光盘修复了grub引导 进入ｕｂｕｎｔｕ系统时出现如下提示。。虽然卡了几秒正常能进系统，但是每次开机出现这样的错误总不爽。这是什么问题？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 修复引导后出现file not found.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476453 原本双系统win7 ubuntu1５.04 重装win7后。使用光盘修复了grub引导 进入ｕｂｕｎｔｕ系统时出现如下提示。。虽然卡了几秒正常能进系统，但是每次开机出现这样的错误总不爽。这是什么问题？
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请教一个freeradius问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476454 安装完freeradius后,直接freeradius -X出现以下错误信息 Fri Mar 11 10:58:51 2016 : Error: rlm_eap: SSL error error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line Fri Mar 11 10:58:51 2016 : Error: rlm_eap_tls: Error reading certificate file /etc
<^k^>  ─> /freeradius/certs/server.pem Fri Mar 11 10:58:51 2016 : Error: rlm_eap: Failed to initialize type tls Fri Mar 11 10:5 …
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch 版本现状的感悟  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476455 Ubuntu/Ubuntu Touch 版本现状的感悟 1* Ubuntu Touch （手机版/平板版）的版本开发： 官方开发主线似乎主推 15.04, 并保持即将发布的 Ubuntu Touch 16.04的开发状态； 15.10 应该是被放弃了。 个人觉得这样也
<onlylove> 微软这几天是要作甚，又是sql server又是那啥的
<fishoneeyed> onlylove: 多平台，也是被逼的
<onlylove> 才不像
<onlylove> 我觉得微软的想法是，你们其他平台先用我的东西，觉得好了就被我拐过来了
<fishoneeyed> onlylove: 如果真这么想就危险了
<onlylove> fishoneeyed: 为啥不能这么想
<fishoneeyed> onlylove: 我倒是觉得主要还是多平台发展
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, fishoneeyed 请问你们能在heroku上部署shadowsocks吗？我部署总是不成功，能否帮忙呢
<fishoneeyed> fishoneeyed: 私人就是增值服务
<onlylove> 你看，sql server有了，c++++有了，又加入eclipse基金会
<sjd_zeus> sqlserver for Linux完全是为了azure吧
<fishoneeyed> onlylove: 企业就是扩大使用范围
<fishoneeyed> 现在的领导人和以前也不是一个风格
<onlylove> fishoneeyed: 扩大范围，多捞钱，还有拐一部分用户到win平台，多简单，至少国内大多开发都是win平台开发
<fishoneeyed> onlylove: 想拐不那么容易
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀，难道我下一家公司又要是外包么，我真的不想啊
<fishoneeyed> 微软的产品在非Win平台，到好用，大家都主动用还有一段路
<fishoneeyed> sjd_zeus: 没有弄过
<onlylove> 反正如果用win server的，基本都是微软自己的服务，没见谁蛋疼的在win上用apache或者mysql，最多用oracle
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 收到邮件了吗?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 还没
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: .
<onlylove> iMadper: 求拯救啊，你们再不要搞不好我下家还是外包哇 cc ooOO_OOoo
<sjd_zeus> win+oracle也蛋疼
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥不去帽帽的虚拟化测试?
<iMadper> onlylove: 涨薪 + regular啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 猫猫嫌弃我啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 别闹了
<onlylove> iMadper: 猫猫说，你连分页和分段内存都搞不清
<iMadper> onlylove: 有前同事在, 我不好意思说粗口.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你面的什么组啊????
<onlylove> iMadper: kvm
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过分页分段这种问题确实应该能答上来, 但是答不上来也不影响做猴子啊
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 从来不知道帽帽面试要问这么多阿。
<iMadper> onlylove: 讲真现在虚拟化测试里面有的是猴子都不知道分页是啥.
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 说了你们猫猫嫌弃我
<iMadper> onlylove: 那没救了啊...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我司没有合适岗位.
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove:。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 猴子都不清楚，去问QA？
<iMadper> onlylove: 猴子就是qa猴子嘛
<onlylove> 好吧……
<onlylove> 他们不清楚，去问外面面试的
<onlylove> 中软国际给我打电话催了……
<onlylove> 外包到CMCC
<onlylove> 问题是我不想继续外包了！
<NWMonster> 那就试试bat
<iMadper> NWMonster: 好久不见.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司面试真严格.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我还想以后有机会加入贵司呢
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 好吧。。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我怕我回去又拿个aqe.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 。。。
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 别闹
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 求50%涨薪
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 求remote...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 要是能remote，我也就不折腾了
<NWMonster> iMadper: :) 好久不见
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 是啊...
<iMadper> NWMonster: :-)
<iMadper> NWMonster: 大牛在哪儿高就呢?
<iMadper> NWMonster: 要不要跟我做生意啊?
<iMadper> NWMonster: 被我卖之类的?
<NWMonster> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> NWMonster: 还是又回日本了?
<NWMonster> iMadper: 工地还不错，不准备换地方搬砖
<NWMonster> iMadper: 没有，在国内
<iMadper> NWMonster: 来搬大理石啊
<iMadper> NWMonster: :-)
<NWMonster> iMadper: 水平不够，搬不了
<iMadper> NWMonster: 别, 你可是这个频道里为数不多的牛牛
<NWMonster> iMadper: 你准备忘那个工地拉人，有朋友需要，我可以给你介绍
<onlylove> iMadper: 你都开搬大理石了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 公蚊子 : 一天,一美女在浴室洗澡,一蚊子寻香而来,落在美女的玉腿上,贪婪的享受着香气的来袭,美女见状,大惊,一提玉肩,"啪"的一声打下去,蚊子一命呜呼,美女用显微镜观之,此乃一 公蚊子,美女知道公蚊子是不吸血的,自知理亏,翘起小嘴委屈的说:"此乃一好色之蚊,死
<^k^>  ─> 有余辜。"
<iMadper> NWMonster: 刚afk了. 推荐人就先算了. 我主要是觉得你水平高. 比较容易拿到推荐费, 咩哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有啊, 我帮大理石厂招人而已.
<onlylove> 公蚊子还要用显微镜？这笑话不好笑
<onlylove> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove: 临死前的幽默 : 有一天,杰克和菲里两人去野外考察,碰到了野人, 野人把他俩抓了起来一个水煮,一个火烤。 菲里被火烤了,背面快熟了,菲里说换个面好吗?野人换了个面烤。 杰克在被水煮,还一边笑。 菲里生气的说:"你都快被煮熟了,你笑什么?" 杰克小声笑道说:"我往里面撒了一泡尿
<ubrl>  ─> ！"
<onlylove> 恶趣味……
<onlylove> iMadper: 中软国际给税前大概9的带鱼，求指导要不要去
<onlylove> iMadper: 话说这公司在度娘看来名声不咋样
<iMadper> onlylove: 中软啊.
<iMadper> onlylove: 五险一金给齐? regular身份?
<iMadper> onlylove: 然后工作内容还能接受?
<iMadper> onlylove: 这三条加起来可以去啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是，外包到移动
<iMadper> onlylove: 你都工作这么多年了啊. 我司随便一个刚入行的外包小姑娘什么都不会要求都是一万啊...
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有，貌似中软和中软国际两回事
<iMadper> onlylove: 投个互联网行业的qa吧.
<iMadper> onlylove: 类似, 薯片家?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476456 双显卡笔记本装好WIN10后, U盘引导装UBUNTU每回过不了几秒就彻底卡死.多久也是这样键盘鼠标都动不了. 有人说是双显卡的事,进BIOS修改为UMA ONLY还是不行. U盘也换过了.版本文件都试遍了还是不行. zz: hnjzrw —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-03-11 14:47
<onlylove> iMadper: 他家视频广告太TM长了
<iMadper> onlylove: 除了abc, 谁家广告短?
<iMadper> onlylove: 合一家广告不也是巨长?
<iMadper> onlylove: 动不动150s
<iMadper> onlylove: 艳红家也是特别长
<onlylove> iMadper: 那还是乐视短，乐视大概也就90或者70
<iMadper> onlylove: 广告短, 谁给你发工资?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476458 双显卡笔记本装好WIN10后, U盘引导装UBUNTU每回过不了几秒就彻底卡死.多久也是这样键盘鼠标都动不了. 有人说是双显卡的事,进BIOS修改为UMA ONLY还是不行. U盘也换过了.版本文件都试遍了还是不行. zz: hnjzrw —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-03-11 14:49
<iMadper> onlylove: 合一家有时候出bug让我看两遍广告... 后来受不了了, 我买了会员. 算丫的牛逼
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，圆通，都TM到你那了，你还打算明天给我送来，同城3天，几个意思！
<harajuku> roylez: 你什么时候转正
<onlylove> harajuku: 风俗店壕求包养！
<iMadper> roylez: 你什么时候转正
<iMadper> harajuku: 风俗店壕求包养！
<onlylove> roylez: 你什么时候转正
<onlylove> iMadper: 月入那么多的一边玩去，我现在失业状态好么
<onlylove> netsplit……
<iMadper> ... ...
<onlylove> 这线掉的
<harajuku> ... ...
<onlylove> harajuku: 咋？你想哭穷？
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6046441/   <--- 为什么这么丑?
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Kingston 金士顿 低电压 ECC 服务器内存 8G KTH-PL316ELV $54.6(约￥410)_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<harajuku> roylez: 你什么时候转正?
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • uubntu15.04 修复后出现file not found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476462 原本双系统win7 ubuntu15.04 重装win7后。使用光盘修复了grub引导 进入ｕｂｕｎｔｕ系统时出现如下提示。。虽然卡了几秒正常能进系统，但是每次开机出现这样的错误总不爽。这是什么问题？网
<^k^>  ─> 上有人也有这样的错误但是没有解决方法 －－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－ 错误 …
<onlylove> iMadper: 能用就成，管他丑不丑的，又不是灯条
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助，版本13.04如何升级  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476463 用旧的源更新拉13.04之后，却没有像想象中一样成功网上接着升，虽然显示13.04不支持更新请升级到13.10,可是我点了upgrade之后，显示有错误，然后就没有然后了 求大神帮忙指点一下 PS，本来想
<^k^>  ─> 重装的，可是我是win+ubuntu重装好麻烦，也失败拉，求助啊 zz: summerhu — 2016-03-11 17:10
<owen1_test> 这里人挺多的额～
<onlylove> gebjgd: 牛牛求建议，外包公司值不值得去
<owen1_changed> quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有音乐的车 :    某人搭出租车,向司机抱怨道:"搭你的车好无聊,都没有音乐。"司机:"那我建议你搭乘垃圾车,还有洒水车。"     
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 装好ubuntu后win8无法进入问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476467 原系统是win8.1 安装ubuntu 14.04，使用U盘安装，没有选择UEFI引导，结果ubuntu可以开机 ，但是win8.1无法开机了，情况为在grub选择windows之后又跳回选择界面。尝试过了update-grub，情况不变。 电脑情况
<gebjgd> onlylove, 啥包？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 钱多就去
<gebjgd> onlylove, 外包累啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 税前大概9k吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 到移动
<gebjgd> onlylove, 。。。
<\u> onlylove: 这个工作怎么找到的？
<onlylove> \u: 你在51job挂个简历，铺天盖地的外包公司给你打电话
<onlylove> gebjgd: 老实讲我不是很想去
<onlylove> gebjgd: 因为中软国际名声不咋样
<gebjgd> onlylove, 再说一遍  钱多 不累 就去
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你要看一样
<NWMonster> 。。。何必如此纠结，不开心就再找
<gebjgd> onlylove, 找老婆也是这个道理  你要有一样让你值得可取的
<onlylove> NWMonster: 牛牛啊，我不能和你比啊，我现在是失业状态啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 老实说，在文思呆了三年，烦透了外包公司的运作模式，项目完蛋了，然后把人释放到资源池，如果长期没合适的职位就想法辞掉
<gebjgd> onlylove, 比现在钱多么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 多就去
<gebjgd> onlylove, 为了钱也去
<gebjgd> onlylove, 之后骑驴找马
<onlylove> gebjgd: 多倒是多了那么一点
<gebjgd> onlylove, 1000下就别考虑
<gebjgd> onlylove, 1500要是我就去
<gebjgd> onlylove, 到了新公司 继续找新工作
<NWMonster> onlylove: 你现在想找什么方向的工作？
<onlylove> NWMonster: 牛牛有sa或者偏向开发的qa没
<NWMonster> onlylove: sa跟qa是什么。。。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 嗯，类似网管和测试
<NWMonster> onlylove: 貌似我这里没这需求。。。。
<\u> niu wen?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我来打"手枪" : 以前有个大老粗,他老婆生了两个儿子,一个取名叫"客兄",一个取名叫"手枪"。 有一天,两个儿子在打架,他就出面阻止,并且问明事由,原来是"手枪"的错,他就对他老婆说:"阿某耶,你带'客兄'去睡觉我来打'手枪'！ "
<\u> NWMonster: 搞安全的niu wen吗？
<NWMonster> \u: 是的
<onlylove> yunfan: ping
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-12
<onlylove> 今天早上这网真古怪
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一误再误 : 青年:"我的信…你有没有交给你姐姐了。" 孩子:"我姐姐不在家…我交给我爸爸了。" 青年:"哇咧！！那你爸爸怎么说呢??" 孩子:"我爸很生气…叫我退还给你。" 青年:"那信呢??" 孩子:"昨天你不在家…又交给你爸爸了。" 青年:"@！$@！ " 
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • Android手机使用OTG线连接USB鼠标，能直接用吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476469 问题： Android手机使用OTG线连接USB鼠标后，能直接用吗？ 没用过过OTG线，有一个手机的触摸屏坏了，我想用OTG线并外接鼠标，来操作手机。 关键在于 ，接上后能否直接使？意
<^k^>  ─> 思是不要在手机上做任何其它设置 因为手机要先：滑动解锁 若还得要先做设置，那肯定 …
<darkduke> 爷爷我回来了!!!
<darkduke> 李世石真胎
<Diorama> 求推荐傻瓜式dvd播放器？
<darkduke> vlc
<darkduke> vlc player
<Diorama> 文件管理式的？
<Diorama> 不一定是影音播放的？
<darkduke> 不知何爲文件管理式的
<Diorama> 我是指pcmanfm读取不了？
<darkduke> 不知何爲pcmanfm
<Diorama> pcman file manager
<Diorama> lxde默认的
<darkduke> 關播放器半?毛關系
<Diorama> dvd视频很多格式的吧？
<darkduke> 不錯
<Diorama> 有些是vlc识别不了的
<darkduke> 比如?
<Diorama> 我问的就是这个问题，所以回答不了。。
<darkduke> 在軟件倉庫搜索mpv 包你滿意....
<Diorama> 抱歉没有 软件库。。辣鸡发行版
<darkduke> install mpv
<Diorama> okay,等会试试，Ubuntu 有那哪些识别dvd的程序吗？
<darkduke> 不多
<Diorama> 似乎不会预装。。 http://www.howtogeek.com/138969/why-watching-dvds-on-linux-is-illegal-in-the-usa/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Why Watching DVDs on Linux is Illegal in the USA
<darkduke> 哈哈哈哈
<Diorama> 其实我想在debian 上练习口语。。
<darkduke> 如何練?
<Diorama> 明天考。。
<darkduke> 學生黨
<Diorama> www.ky51.cn
<Diorama> 广告。。
<darkduke> 连接已重置。
<darkduke> 打不開....
<darkduke> 我想你明天考不及格...
<Diorama> 不管了，，
<darkduke> 屌啊
<Diorama> 因为没电脑啊
<darkduke> 爲毛?
<qih> Hi all, is there a pastebin for images to describe an Ubuntu issue?
<onlylove> cherrot: 萌萌哒最近在忙啥
<onlylove> qih: If you want to paste an image，use http://imagebin.org/
<sjd_zeus> 骚年们，早上
<sjd_zeus> 好
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  12:33
 * darcygail 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 正式步入ubuntu了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476478 新人报到，刚换成ubuntu，以后可能会麻烦诸位，请大家多多关照！ zz: Miracle-紫狼 — 2016-03-12 13:52
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么?
<onlylove> yunfan: 想问你点django的事来着，后来想反正暂时用不到
<onlylove> yunfan: 我最近郁闷啊，手上仅有的一个offer又TM是外包
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不会django
<onlylove> yunfan: 我以为你会……
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前是用flask的 我不喜欢django
<onlylove> yunfan: 顺便问你个问题，我怎么才能摆脱外包公司啊……手上这offer真心不想要，可是不要又没工作
<onlylove> 首席qiao今天不在……
<yunfan> onlylove: 去面试一个正规公司呗 我倒是叫你去面无锡的 你自己不听么
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好消息坏消息 : 某一个不知名的村落因旱灾而无东西吃,于是村长出来宣布了. 村长:「各位村民, 我有一个好消息和一个坏消息!」 村民:「先说坏消息好了.」 村长:「坏消息就是, 我们没有东西好吃了,只剩下牛粪饼.」 村民:「那好消息呢?」 村长:「好消息是我们还有
<^k^>  ─> 很多很多牛粪饼.」
<onlylove> 李世石同学连输3局了，估计要五比零了
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  17:46
<darkduke> anyone here?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不嫁人 : 两个稚童在一起嘻耍。男孩问女孩:"长大以后,你和我结婚吗?" "不" "为什么呢?" "因为我们家的人只和亲戚结婚。你知道,我爷爷和奶奶,爸爸和妈妈,叔叔和婶婶都是这样,就连我哥哥也得和我嫂嫂结婚。你说,我怎么能和你结婚呢?"
<CyrusYzGTt> 乱伦
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 你在使用Linux内核的zram吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476479 你在使用Linux内核的zram吗? 我个人感觉zram作为swap纯粹是个有益的方法 官方推荐的分配大小是物理内存总量的200% 在不需要时zram仅仅占用极小的内存空间,并且创建后不会占用额外的CPU时间 你还可
<fy> ?
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 你在使用Linux内核的zram吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476479 你在使用Linux内核的zram吗? 我个人感觉zram作为swap纯粹是个有益的方法 官方推荐的分配大小是物理内存总量的200% 在不需要时zram仅仅占用极小的内存空间,并且创建后不会占用额外的CPU时间 你还可
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 分享！刚刚发现了一个可以并行解压缩的好方法！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476480 之前，我需要解压缩一大批的文件，所以就写了一个解压缩的脚本，如下： script.sh #! /bin/bash for tar in *.tar.xz do tar xf $tar done 如上的脚本会单个顺序执行。 随后我又写了一个
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ping
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 作甚
<onlylove> 我有点想ee神了，好久没见他来
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 怎么能匿名上网？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 怎么个匿名法，蹭网
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ...就是不想被度娘记录你的搜索根据ip
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • ！分享，刚刚发现一个可以并行执行命令的好方法！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476481 之前，我需要解压缩一大批的文件，所以就写了一个解压缩的脚本，如下： script.sh #! /bin/bash for tar in *.tar.xz do tar xf $tar done 如上的脚本会单个顺序执行。 随后我又写了一个
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 浏览器隐私模式呗，这样的话cookie应该不好用，但是如果是隐藏在flash里面那种cookie估计还是不行，到最后就是livecd了，过两次代理，然后livecd
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 有类似Tor那种的吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 比较现成的是洋葱头
<onlylove> biubiubiu: ……
<biubiubiu> 或比Tor更好的？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 应该可能没有，反正google对tor并不友好
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 经常要你填验证码
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 反正是件吃力不讨好的事情
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 但是被记录也不是啥好事呀，如果有人想查你的话
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 高手看看能不能把ubuntu安装在启动U盘的剩余空间上面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476482 如题， 现在手里有一个8GB的U盘，刻录了一个Ubuntu Live的U盘， 其中刻录之后用了1GB的空间，剩余的空间都是空闲的， 我想要把剩下的7GB的空间划分成ext4的空间，然
<^k^>  ─> 后把系统安装在这7GB的空间上面，然后我再删除原来的1GB，再把空余的空间分割进入7GB的 …
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你犯了多大事要东躲西藏的，你以为有人对你买了几个套有兴趣？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你要完全不想被记录不是很现实，毕竟你访问了网站，就会有一条log，当然，这个其实并没太大作用，对于访问量大的网站，然后你如果登录啥的……那就不好说了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ok
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • zram,不开物理swap,内存即将耗尽时swappiness设置为100居然最流畅?为什么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476483 zram,不开物理swap,内存即将耗尽时swappiness设置为100居然最流畅?为什么? 肚子饿了,我先吃点东西,个人猜测和更详细的描述稍后发布 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-1
<^k^>  ─> 2 21:39
<biubiubiu> onlylove: bing这个东西竟然没cache
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 有
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 问题是不是所有网站都允许
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 比方你用度娘搜，然后度娘自己的网站，他就不缓存
<biubiubiu> onlylove: p2p能用于proxy吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你要做啥……
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 匿名看chaturbate
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 大概可以吧
<Kves> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 锐捷上网一会就掉了 。。。求助！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476484 使用锐捷认证之后，链接上去 但是等会就掉了 提示说Client Prompt: Your authentication adapter has configured more than one IP, please reserve only one. 怎么解决这个问题那 这是在添加了几
<^k^>  ─> 个vpn服务器地址之后出现的问题 但是每次删除多余的inet6的地址后 等会就又出现了 zz: new …
<biubiubiu> 晚安 迷茫的灵魂
<boss_> hi？
<ubrl> boss_:点点点.  00:21
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-13
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 5.x  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476487 前几天读到一篇报导，基本上提到中国将成为全世界首席超级强国的原因之一，乃是我们有全世界最强大的铁路（尤其是高速铁路）网，而且正以最强劲的速度，大大的拉开领先距离。 这篇文
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oJyIJE6PAAC1hgnASI8AALrIQBdDkgAALWe827.jpg 再看我就把你吃掉！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 短信段子 : 日照香炉屁升烟,遥看厕所在天边,飞流直下三千屎,妈的没带卫生纸
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/38666.html 很糗很雷很好笑。 : 那天,朋友坐地铁,旁边一美女在用笔记本玩"大家来找茬",朋友边抠鼻屎边看她玩,看得入神。后来发现美女玩着玩着找不到了,他好心指出,结果不慎在笔记本屏幕上留下了一小块鼻屎,美女转头看着他,无语,朋友相
<^k^>  ─> 当不好意思,拿出纸巾擦拭,结果一小块变成了一大滩……
<leon_e> 加班加班
<onlylove> 加班？今天周日欸，那就是明天继续上班咯，可怜的孩子
<fishoneeyed> 加班好
<onlylove> 李世石同学扳回一局，3：1
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<halenrain> .
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-06
<lishoujun> 早
<IsoaSFlus> lishoujun: zap
<IsoaSFlus> zao
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 早
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 怎样不启动桌面环境运行自己的GUI程序并让它全屏显示？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483057 我用的是Ubuntu 16.04, Intel赛扬CPU。 Linux kevin-minipc 4.8.0-39-generic #42~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 20 15:06:07 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux。 我写了一个Qt程序，我在桌面环境下运行
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 婚后感慨 :      在一次宴会上,几位先生在谈论各自的婚姻,其中一位说:"我绝不会忘记我结婚的日子,因为我结婚的那一天,正是第二次世界大战爆发的前一天。"     "这有什么稀奇?"在旁边的一位说,"我跟你一样,我们也是一结婚就打起仗来的。"  
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34650.html 天堂的乔布斯 : 在天堂的乔布斯拿着iPhone 4S说:你是果粉,看到老人摔倒了你就去扶,他要是讹你,双核的A5处理器给你同时录音同时报警。 800万像素相机给你抓拍证据,Siri给你提供语音版的法律援助。 要是败诉了,美国加州总部赔你一
<^k^>  ─> 台还没上市的iPhone 5！
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ibus+sunpinyin 输入消失的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483059 ubuntu16 ibus+sunpinyin 在firefox地址栏打中文的时候 键入的拼音会消失 可能打出来一个字或者两个字，之后输入的拼音会消失，一个字母都打不上 或者是一个字的拼音打到某个字母突然就全
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10下无法进入ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483060 请问一下，各位大佬，windows10下安装ubuntu然后开机后直接进入windows，没有选择项。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuxcl — 2017-03-06 18:10
<kingbo> qemu 加参数-qmp unix:/tmp/qmp-sock,server启动后，用qmp-shell /tmp/qmp-sock连接对话中，send-key这个命令怎么用？
<kingbo> 今天爬了一天网也没搞成，网上说send-key keys=[{type="hex",data=29},{type="hex",data=32},{type="hex",data=211}]可以成功，但我这提示错误
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 开机显示“你确定要继续吗？”的对话框  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483062 显示如图，请问有人遇到过这个问题吗？应该怎么解决？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ench4nt3r — 2017-03-06 19:53
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机后Grub界面不能使用无线键盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483063 Ubuntu Kylin与WinXP共存，开机后Grub界面不能使用无线键盘。 开机能使用无线键盘顺利进入bios，说明无线键盘连接是OK的。 唯独进入Grub界面，没法使用键盘上下键进行Lykin与WindXP的选择。 应该
<^k^>  ─> 是Grub没启动无线键盘？请问大神，这个问题如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 newxin — 20 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 硬盘不能分区？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483064 gparted 格式化硬盘，新建分区，出错。 为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuna — 2017-03-06 21:27
<taofeng> dou shi zhongguoren?
<taofeng> hi
<ubrl> taofeng:点点点.  21:36
<taofeng> ok
<taofeng> zhong yu zhao dao zuzhi le
<taofeng> xia hui liao
<wkwing> 用拼音。。。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 不知道界面登陆密码，只能ssh登陆，如何更改界面登陆设置？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483065 有一台机器，安装的是debian系统 我可以用ssh从另一台机器以root身份登陆 但是在该机器上，有一个登陆界面要求我输入密码，我输入了我认为的密码，但是
<^k^>  ─> 登陆不进去 请问有何办法解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2017-03-06 22:35
<kingbo> 终于解决了：send-key keys=[{"type":"qcode","data":"kp_enter"},{"type":"qcode","data":"delete"}]
<kingbo> 就是一个单引号还是双引号的问题，要用双引号
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu kylin16.04挂起后唤醒问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483068 我的电脑dell insprion 5500, 系统是ubuntu kylin16.04平常挂起后按一下开机键就会唤醒。但是今天早上背着电脑到办公室以后却发现无法唤醒，怎么按都是黑屏，电源灯是亮的最后无奈
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-07
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 硬盘坏了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483070 1.菜单:设备-创建分区表 (图1) 可创建硬盘分区表。 2.菜单:分区-新建 (图2、3) 不能新建分区。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wikik — 2017-03-07 8:52
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 能否如此限定 ssh？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483071 要 root 只能从 eth1 登录，但其余帐户可从 eth0 登录。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2017-03-07 9:46
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • GA-MA770T-UD3P声卡，耳机外放同时响，求解决。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483072 最近把台式机完全改成ubuntu了，哪儿都好，可是一次听歌，发现，居然插上耳机后，外放依然有声音，只能通过手动调节alsamixer来将FRONT设置为0，如果为M，就耳机外放都没声
<^k^>  ─> 了。 我的主板是GA-MA770T-UD3P，我的声卡是主板集成声卡： HDA ATI SB 芯片是: Realtek ALC888 求 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04.1安装rt3070网卡后,无网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483074 ubuntu16.04.1安装rt3070网卡驱动后,禁用rt2800usb后,重启,没有网络了,怎么解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ethan2016s — 2017-03-07 12:39
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 已经BIOS里设置了SATA的"Enhanced",进系统后还是显示IDE?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483076 已经BIOS里设置了SATA的"Enhanced",进系统后还是显示IDE? Code: $dmesg | grep -i SATA [    1.101287] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd080 ctl 0xd000 bmdma 0xc800 irq 19 [    1.101345] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cm
<^k^>  ─> d 0xcc00 ctl 0xc880 bmdma 0xc808 irq 19 $dmesg | grep -i AHCI $dmesg | grep -i IDE [    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provid …
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • 使用 virtualbox 體驗 efi 部份功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483078 1. 以下以 Ubuntu 為例 建立 虛擬機 myUbuntu1604AMD64EFI 1-1. 如何在分割時 出現 esp 標誌 (flag) 選項 啟用 EFI 打勾 參見下圖 20170307152201 2. 啟動 虛擬機 myUbuntu1604AMD64EFI 同時 需要立刻按住 esc 鍵不放
<^k^>  ─> 一直到出現 efi 畫面 參見下圖 20170307152202 2-1. 這個 efi 畫面 相當於實機 UEFI 設定畫面 2-1- …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6545.html 激动疗法 :      "医生,我太容易激动了,每次一唱歌就要流眼泪。你看怎么办?"     "太简单了,每次唱歌时你用棉花把耳朵塞住就行了。"  
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • mini U盘，电脑可用么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483079 电脑识别不了! 统计信息: 发表于 由 wikik — 2017-03-07 19:05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 桌面的工作区域左右水平太宽，导致很大窗口无法直接显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483080 ubuntu 16.04 桌面的工作区域左右水平太宽，导致很大窗口无法直接显示，只能通过切换工作区域的方式，显示不同的工作区域，然后移动窗口到本工作区
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu直接支持iommu吗？需要自己编译内核 加启动参数吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483081 哪位大神指点一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2017-03-07 21:06
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • linux 键盘指示灯错乱  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483083 问题描述： 当usb键盘插入主机后，按下大写锁定键，大写指示灯点亮，此时，拔下键盘，再插回去，大写指示灯没有点亮，但是按键输出的是大写字符 预期结果：按下大写键，大写指示灯点亮，拔下键盘
<^k^>  ─> 再插回去，大写指示灯应该自动点亮，且按键输出的是大写字符 补充：（1）对该问题测 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-08
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu真的就无法实现锐捷无线网络认证吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483085 单位使用了锐捷无线网络认证，认证的方式好像是802.1X EAP 用户名加密码，外加mac地址绑定。 这种方式在windows macOS 和Android 下都可以用，但单位技术人员就是说不支
<woju> 怎么那么多频道都需要邀请？
<woju> 有人没有？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 这样的双显卡，能否支持双显示器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483086 ubuntu 16.04 x64；台式机 Quote: sudo lshw -numeric -class video -- *-display description: VGA compatible controller product: Oland PRO [Radeon R7 240/340] [1002:6613] vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] [1002] physical id: 0 bus
<^k^>  ─> info: pci@0000:01:00.0 version: 00 width: 64 bits clock: 33MHz capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_ma …
<IsoaSFlus> woju: 有
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 系统无法登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483088 ubuntu16.04 今天登陆不到系统了，图型化出来界面输入密码登陆后，就弹出来。切换到命令行登陆进去后，发现所有命令都找不到了，不知道是不是昨天我调整jre环境变量出的问题。根据网上在单用户模式下的
<^k^>  ─> 已经把/etc/profile,~/.profile 之前java配置的删除了。现在怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 17500 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 系统无法登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483090 ubuntu16.04 今天登陆不到系统了，图型化出来界面输入密码登陆后，就弹出来。切换到命令行登陆进去后，发现所有命令都找不到了，不知道是不是昨天我调整jre环境变量出的问题。根据网上在单用户模式下的
<^k^>  ─> 已经把/etc/profile,~/.profile 之前java配置的删除了。现在怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 1750 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 系统无法登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483092 ubuntu16.04 今天登陆不到系统了，图型化出来界面输入密码登陆后，就弹出来。切换到命令行登陆进去后，发现所有命令都找不到了，不知道是不是昨天我调整jre环境变量出的问题。根据网上在单用户模式下的
<^k^>  ─> 已经把/etc/profile,~/.profile 之前java配置的删除了。现在怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 17500 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 系统无法登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483094 ubuntu16.04 今天登陆不到系统了，图型化出来界面输入密码登陆后，就弹出来。切换到命令行登陆进去后，发现所有命令都找不到了，不知道是不是昨天我调整jre环境变量出的问题。根据网上在单用户模式下的
<^k^>  ─> 已经把/etc/profile,~/.profile 之前java配置的删除了。现在怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 17500 …
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • vim只留下csv文件的某个字段，其他都去掉  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483095 现在有一个csv文件，里面有个“E-mail Address”字段是我想保留的，我想把其他都去掉，最后格式是 电邮地址 电邮地址 电邮地址 …… 请问用vim应该怎么操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtiu
<^k^>  ─> bvrd — 2017-03-08 11:50
<lishoujun> 下午好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 空姐 : 从前有一只老鼠他很想找一个老婆,可是总是找不到。终于有一天他高兴的对他的朋友讲:"我有老婆了。呵呵！ "朋友说:"你怎么不把弟妹领来让我们看看。"他说:"好吧明天。"于是第二天他带来了他夫人。大家看后（狂倒！！）怎么是只蝙蝠！"呵呵！这你们就不懂了
<^k^>  ─> 。我老婆好赖也是个空姐呀！ "再倒！！！！
<Alyosha> :)
<Alyosha> 感觉找到组织了~233
<Alyosha> ubuntu可以安装 autodesk flame吗？;-)
<Alyosha> wow
<Alyosha> 有人？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mg-IDtL7AABEdIIreL4AALq3wFdiJQAAESM477.jpg 超大容量的马桶
<yunfan> 传销组织
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • python-crypto问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483096 现在我升级、安装任何软件被因安装的是python-crypto_2.6.1-6build1而不是python-crypto_2.6.1-6ubuntu0.16.04.2被迫无法前进； google到的一些方法都没能奏效（apt -f install之类）。 请问：我该如何先卸载了python-crypto_2.6.1-6
<^k^>  ─> build1再去安装python-crypto_2.6.1-6ubuntu0.16.04.2 ？？？ $ sudo apt -y upgrade Reading package lists... Done …
<alyosha> 无聊新建了个  #music-cn 大家可以分享好音乐哦  哈哈
<alyosha> ubuntu 17 咋样呀？
<alyosha> http://wx4.sinaimg.cn/mw690/85308f3cly1fdfj4n6dhyj20zi0qo7e6.jpg
<alyosha> 美国美女 白洁~~233
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4380.html 多余的 :    有一次作文课,某学生这样写的:'我的阿妈是个七十岁的老年妇人。。。。。。'老师于是把'老年'两个字圈起来,并在旁边注明'多余的',然后将作文簿发回。隔天学生交回订正后的文章,写着:'我的阿妈是个七十岁多余的妇
<^k^>  ─> 人。。。。。。'
<alyosha> ~~
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 戴尔XP S8900安装Ubuntu时无法显示硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483098 戴尔XPS 8900安装Ubuntu时无法显示硬盘。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jzhahapl — 2017-03-08 20:00
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • libXt6:i386 库安装 牵引出的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483099 由于EDA软件的需要 我要在64位的ubuntu14.04 上面 安装libXt6:i386 这个32位的库。但是当我输入后出现 rocky@rocky:~/桌面$ sudo apt-get install libXt6:i386 。。。。。。。 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<biubiubiu> hi there
<biubiubiu> 有人 吗
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  22:25
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 有
<Madper> ...
<biubiubiu> 好安静呀
<biubiubiu> Madper: 牛牛最近忙什么呢
<Madper> biubiubiu: 移植系统呢
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 牛牛最近忙什么呢
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 忙考研
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 你回国了？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 在budapest移植呢.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 哦槽, 你知道我出国了/
<Madper> ?
<whatatiming> Madper: 好羡慕
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 你自己说的啊
<Madper> whatatiming: 移植不过去了, 正纠结呢
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 哦.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 话说怎样才算企业级应用啊
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 企业级应用是个毫无意义的说法. 别去管这个词.
<whatatiming> Madper: 牛牛帮我找个电池驱动好不好，X-Powers AXP288，内核里自带的驱动不是很好，有没有补丁？
<Madper> whatatiming: 找厂商要去....
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 那j2ee为啥叫j2ee啊
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 为了便于推销啊.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 让企业觉得这就是适合自己的东西
<Madper> 听起来高大上
<whatatiming> 特别羡慕
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 那企业里面开发软件大多用啥？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我司用go / python.
<whatatiming> 我还是在梦里去布达佩斯吧，晚安了，牛牛
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: rh用python / ruby(后来转成go) / java.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: Python能找到工作？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 但是我司很多从别处买的商业服务, 是ruby做后端的.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 可以啊.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 你猜知乎为啥这么多bug? 还不是因为用的python.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 有必然联系吗……
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 知乎用Python做什么？后端吗？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 对啊, 后端
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: douban也是python的.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我司launchpad也是python (难怪天天to)
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: web后端占有率最高的是啥？php吗？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 大概是吧
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: https://www.zhihu.com/question/56260536
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪  如何看待北京 PHP 招聘5-6K而且要求陪睡？ - 互联网 - 知乎
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 最后请教个问题就睡觉，编程中的反射机制是啥，我看了一些介绍感觉还不是太明白
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 反射是在运行时去查询一个对象的状态的.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 比如, 我有一个对象叫obj, 我现在想知道obj能不能够响应fuck方法. 我需要去问他: obj.response?(:fuck)
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 这有啥用途？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 如果返回true, 那我就可以放心的调用 obj.fuck(xx)了
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 如果返回false, 我就只能去用别的方法了.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 为什么会在运行时去查询呢？
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 因为你的方法可能需要接受不同类型的数据作为参数.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 数据的类型不确定, 就需要查询他.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 比如说吧, 很多人实现了自己的数据结构. 这时候你需要写一个map函数, 这个函数可以工作在任何实现了each或者foreach的数据结构上.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 这个需求正常吧?
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 那么你就需要查询, 传入的数据结构对象到底是实现了each还是foreach
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 否则你直接调用, 直接就是执行错误, 告诉你方法未定义
<IsoaSFlus> 好像有点明白了
<IsoaSFlus> 但为什么叫“反射”呢,
<IsoaSFlus> Madper:
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 你戳他一下, 他"反应"一下
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: ……
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 感谢讲解！
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 没事儿, 反正我也是在胡说
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 话说，我以前写一个安卓的项目的时候注意到在继承某些类时会有强制要求实现的方法，否则就会编译不通过，这属于反射吗
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 不属于. 这属于, 接口
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 这是编译期做的. 反射是运行时做的.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 有本书, 叫做, 七周七语言, 说是7周, 实际上一周就看完了.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 而且你也不用都看, 7个语言, 挑三四个看, 你就知道这些语言特性了.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 然后还有本书, 叫做metaprogramming ruby. 很适合在看完7周7语言之后看. 记得看第二版.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 先记下了
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: .
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 碎觉了，晚安
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: .
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-09
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求助, ubuntu 16 pptp无法链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483103 链接pptp vpn时，全部提示：because vpn service stoped，用的是pptp 日志如下 Mar 8 22:32:29 stone NetworkManager[940]: <info> [1488983549.7256] devices removed (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0) Mar 8 22:32:29 stone Netwo
<^k^>  ─> rkManager[940]: ** Message: nm-pptp-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 1 / phase 'dead' Mar 8 22:32:29 stone Networ …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 还有不懂的  : 老师教学生说正确的称谓,"爸爸的爸爸叫爷爷,爸爸的妈妈叫奶奶。。。。。"    老师一说完,就有两位学生举手了。老师就问他们还有什么不懂。    " 我还不知道爸爸的儿子叫什么。"一位学生说。    "我还不知道老师的爸爸叫什么。"另一位学
<^k^>  ─> 生说。 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • sudo apt-get update结果卡在0%[working]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483105 如题，每次更新源的时候，结果都停在0%[working]状态。网上搜类似问题的时候几乎找不到，不知道是什么原因，我是新手。 统计信息: 发表于 由 孤竹青云 — 2017-03-09 9:52
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为什么Ubuntu16的软件中心经常显示不了软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483106 大家好， 我刚装了Ubuntu16。但是打开Ubuntu软件中心后，经常是只能看到软件框，但是看不到具体的软件。只是显示一些省略号，该怎么处理？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 专业拆迁
<^k^>  ─> 小童鞋 — 2017-03-09 12:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 刚开始学着用 btrfs 快照功能，这样做有问题么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483107 PC机，每天会有开机关机的操作，所以没有用 crond 来定时快照 而是将快照的操作写到 /etc/rc.local 中开机执行 内容如下 mkdir /dev/shm/FS_TREE mount -t btrfs /dev/mappe
<^k^>  ─> r/sda6_crypt /dev/shm/FS_TREE btrfs subvolume snapshot -r /dev/shm/FS_TREE/\@ /dev/shm/FS_TREE/\@_auto_snapshot_`date …
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, Madper http://www.smzdm.com/p/7003145/ 买买买啊
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ Chloé 典雅玫瑰女士淡香水 EDT 50ml $52包直邮（约￥360）_海淘Chloé__海淘推荐_什么值得买
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: poultice 这个词的中文是个啥字啊
<Madper> violetzijing: ... MangHuoEr ...
<wlemuel> @^k^: Tick
<IsoaSFlus> 点点点
<wlemuel> @^k^: O(∩_∩)O~
<wlemuel> ubot9: Test
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 罨
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: .net是一个虚拟机吗
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: no Chinese input method here.
<IsoaSFlus> 那你解释下罨这字你怎么打出来的
<IsoaSFlus> Madper:
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: Copy && paste.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 那你就说英文啊，我能看懂大概
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: Yes it's a vm.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: However in the meanwhile it provides AOT
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 你昨天说的七周七语言这书，我只找到“卷二”没找到第二版
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: No. Secondary edition is for Metaprogramming ruby.
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/03/09/58c12c66b3486.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> 你看看是不是这书
<IsoaSFlus> shit错了
<IsoaSFlus> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/03/09/58c12c966366c.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> 这个才是。。。
<IsoaSFlus> Madper:
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: *nod*
<hmz365> 当真物以群分，方式以类聚
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]无法开启wifi（但可以有线上网）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483109 问题描述： 无线网络问题： 一.///笔记本wifi指示灯不亮 二.///如附件所示，無線無法打開 三.///因此无法使用wifi 有线网络问题： 一.///从挂起，再次进入系统，有线网络
<^k^>  ─> 也无法上网了，只能重启后才能有线上网 *-network DISABLED description: Wireless interface product: A …
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: Ruby -> Scala -> Erlang -> clojure
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: And IO if you'd learn JS.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: ok
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 这个字符是什么?为何会如此难删?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483110 这个字符是什么?为何会如此难删? base64: 25bguLQ= 16进制字节:db 96 e0 b8 b4 复制很多也不会占用多少屏幕空间,但会因为复制很多而很难删 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-03-09 19:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问文件管理器中的列表视图下怎么新建文件啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483111 我的系统是ubuntu16.10,我发现文件管理器在列表视图下没办法新建文件。 看下图，在多列视图模式下，在空白处点右键可以新建文件。 right_mouse.png 下面这张
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑校园里的奇葩糗事 : 老师要求写一篇作文,题目是《校园的一角》是让描述校园某一处的景色,相信大家小时候都写过,二货弟弟写到:今天我在校园里玩的时候捡到了一角钱,这是校园的一角,我不能要。。。
<zouyi> tq 天津
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-10
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • VPN连接成功后，原局域网断开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483116 使用VPN拨号进入专用网络后，原来的局域网断开，最重要的是不能再通过这个局域网进入互联网了。 能不能不这样啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-03-10 9:30
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 插上独立显卡，不能安装系统也不能进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483117 只要插上独立显卡，就不能安装系统，无论是桌面版还是服务器版，试过16.04和14.04的各版本。 拔掉独立显卡安装系统后，再插上独立显卡，则不能进入系统。 试过不止一
<^k^>  ─> 个显卡/系统，都这样。显卡win下正常。 求解！ 主板型号 华硕 Z9PA-D8 Series 芯片组英特尔 …
<ideayep> 大家好
<ubrl> ideayep:点点点.  09:41
<ideayep> 这里有人么
<ideayep> 看来没有人
<lishoujun> 有问题直说
<lishoujun> 大神还在睡觉
<ideayep> 没问题
<ideayep> 你们日常也用ubuntu么
<ideayep> 还是只是用ubuntu做服务器
<lishoujun> 我用debian
<ideayep> 那就差不多啦
<ideayep> 在笔记本上用ubuntu经常出现wifi连接的问题
<lishoujun> 我用有线网
<ideayep> 是工作用的台式机么
<ideayep> quit
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 默认英文安装后系统语言切换不到中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483119 默认英文安装后系统语言切换不到中文， 在设置-语言支持-下汉语在最下为灰色，而且拖不到最顶端。我将English删除掉。应用后重启。还是英文系统。无法重装系统。有没有办法
<^k^>  ─> 解决。 还有一个小问题。fcitx 怎么开机自启动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hnjzrw — 2017-03-10 1 …
<lishoujun> var 空间突然提示不够了 咋办？     apt archives 2G+  可以随便删么？
<lishoujun> 好了   apt clean; apt autoclean 了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 冤枉钱 : 吝啬鬼的儿子对爸爸说:"您给我几先令,行吗?明天,老师要带我们去动物园看蟒蛇。""干吗去花那个冤枉钱！你拿着我的放大镜去河边看看蚯蚓不就行了。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 成绩通知单 : "妈妈,你听,邻家的小幸子把成绩单上的'1'改成了'5',他 妈妈发现了,正在狠狠地骂她呢！ " "那孩子真不像话,你可不是那样的人,对吧?" "我才不像她那么蠢呢！我只改成了'4'！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • window10 安装16.04 or 16.10一直出错，求dalao求救啊！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483120 我装想装WIN10+ubuntu双系统，都放在ssd上，efui启动。除了第一次安装能安装成功，后面重装了N次都失败了。分区有/boot分区，每次都在最后安装系统时，更新位置后，创建
<^k^>  ─> grub时出错，提示无法安装grub到/dev/sda 统计信息: 发表于 由 isllyend — 2017-03-10 16:18
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 高手请看，希望多核执行图像软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483121 如题， 使用qiv看大量的照片，照片的体积不小，而且是手机里面HDR拍照下来的，因此比较考验CPU的性能， 脚本如下， qiv -f -m -s -d 0.2 -C * 应该是不循环的，全屏的适合大
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • mpv media player能不能看视频info?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483122 这个当 mpv file 的时候，会显示视频的一些信息，但是也只是一些信息。 那么能不能使用一些命令让mpv显示视频的所有info? 我在帮助文档里面没有找到， 但是我相信如此专业的工具应该是有办
<^k^>  ─> 法的。 谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yubinalice — 2017-03-10 16:47
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 谁看看linux里面有没有什么视频控制的脚本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483124 如题， 在arm linux里面看视频， 使用mpv media player，但是发现无法变速， 因此需要一个视频变速脚本工具， 在Windows里面可以使用avisynth， 但是目前在arm linux里面没有二进制包，
<gebjgd> 人呢
<lishoujun> ?
<gebjgd> Unity这么恶心难用 你们都在用什毛DE
<IsoaSFlus> unity
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 一脚踢飞你
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 一直图标group 设计差评
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 我就用啊
<IsoaSFlus> 我用过好几个de，最后还是用回unity
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • python3的cgi程序在firefox里访问不能正常显示，让我打开或保存文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483125 我按教程里的步骤把/etc/apache2/apache2.conf文件的末尾加了如下代码： ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /var/www/cgi-bin/ <Directory "/var/www/cgi-bin/"> AllowOverride None Options +ExecCGI Ord
<^k^>  ─> er allow,deny Allow from all </Directory> AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl .py 然后重启apache. 把编写好的hello …
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 差评
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: ……
<cywxf> list
<cywxf> test
<ubrl> cywxf:点点点.  18:30
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 而且效率真心的低下
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 跑unity的感觉 = lxde + 杀软开实时扫描
<lishoujun> 哈哈
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 运行效率不评论，但对我个人而言，操作效率高，所以我选择他
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 高个屁 从一堆打开的文件夹找出你想要的
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 不懂你指什么
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 相同的程序打开多了 就会group在一起
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 比如开6个term
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 那你举个更优的例子
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 相同的程序打开多了 就会group在一起 比如开10个term 你找出你想要的那个
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 我的意思是你喜欢的de是怎么解决这个问题的
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 不group
<IsoaSFlus> group啥意思，指图标叠在一起吗
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 恩那
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 你的意思是像xp那样好？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32957.html 爱护动物 : 老师带小学生们到动物园游玩,乘机告诉小学生们要爱护动物,并问他们以前是否做过爱护动物的事。 一个小学生很快地回答:"我曾经踢过一个小孩,因为他踢了他的狗。"
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 不是好不好的问题  是给出选项 可以开启group 可以关闭
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 而不是一锤子买卖
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 我不能苟同，10个terminal铺开你不晕？
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 不晕
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 我晕，完毕
<alexxey> 但是分散在8个工作区里就不晕了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • leela围棋的linux引擎怎么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483127 看到一个比利时的围棋软件，windows肉测，很好。他那个linux版的只有引擎，怎么才跑得起来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuqi — 2017-03-10 20:55
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu-mate系统如何使plank开机启动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483129 如题，使用的是ubuntu-mate系统，mate桌面环境，如何使plank开机启动呢？plank是类似OS X 系统的软件托盘， 统计信息: 发表于 由 permaylau — 2017-03-10 22:21
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 我想看看别人做的嵌入式linux的rom里的程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483130 rom是个img镜像 打开镜像可以看见一个内核 还有rootfs.gz文件系统 怎么去打开这个rootfs.gz看看呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2017-03-11 3:25
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1750.html 失 恋 :      妻子:"他由于失恋,后来发奋起来,才有今日那样的成就。"     丈夫:"我在那时,你若讨厌我,我到今天也出人头地了。" 
<who_l> no one
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一个黑人的3个愿望 : 有一个黑人,他找到了一个神灯,神答应实现他3个愿望。他的第一个愿望是:希望天天有水喝。第二个愿望:希望自己能变白。第三个愿望:希望天天能看到女生的屁股。"砰"的一声黑人变成了马桶！！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 把windows10所在分区格式化后，开机仍有windows boot manager如何删除？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483131 ubuntu新手，昨晚把windows10所在的硬盘分区格式化了，但是在开机时选择系统中依然存在“Windows Boot Manager”，请问各位如何删除这个选项？
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 katherineboy — 2017-03-11 12:02
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • surface pro 4 安装后触摸屏和键盘不能用。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483132 如题，按照网上的办法都没解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunkiss — 2017-03-11 13:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rEaIHH-kAADiAPqmOeEAALrHQKumMYAAOIY178.jpg 小屁孩千万不要乱来啊
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 监控某窗口的脚本。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483133 最近发现了一个wmctrl命令，非常的有意思。 我想实现一个监控弹窗，并采取相应动作。 Code: for i in {1..100000} ;   do        name=`wmctrl -l|awk '{if($0 ~ "Fire")print $0}'`       sleep 5   if [ "$name" = "" ];then       sl
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 点击桌面偏好设置后弹出桌面管理未激活。。。。。。。。。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483134 如题，这个我在网上找不到答案，特来麻烦各位老鸟，谢谢各位，顺便在请各位告知哪里有学习bantu shell的相关资料。谢谢了 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 jidumaga — 2017-03-11 16:47
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直很安静，
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt:
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ ??咋了》？
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 只是表示有活人
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 也有可能是AI
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 很想念大小眼
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 我不是ai
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 算你不是AI，是智能生命
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，我是低能生命
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 哦，那就是我们人类同胞
<IsoaSFlus> CyrusYzGTt: 我不配为人
<CyrusYzGTt> UEFi 遇到 _crc32 等奇怪问题，怎么解决  debian8.7 amd64
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 那你就是佛了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男女之间的冷幽默。 : 男歌唱演员走上舞台,但观众席上只有一位妇女。他镇定地说:"今天我只为你歌唱！ ""那得快点,我还得打扫这里的卫生呢……"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 联想品牌机如何获取主板说明书?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483135 联想品牌机如何获取主板说明书? @poloshiao 问客服他们直接说"没有"... 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-03-11 19:30
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • SATA设置为"Enhanced"和"Compatible"都是IDE模式,那两者区别是什么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483136 SATA设置为"Enhanced"和"Compatible"都是IDE模式,那两者区别是什么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-03-11 19:48
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 自制有农历的日历  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483138 家里的旧电脑,winxp运行得很慢,尝试ubun14.04,花了不少时间,配置了flash插件、wbpy输入法、draftsight、Gimp、网易云音乐、QQ国际版、openshot、pdf打印机、ubuntweak等程序，不会编程也可以代替windows使用了. 今天又按
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 自制有农历的日历  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483137 家里的旧电脑,winxp运行得很慢,尝试ubun14.04,花了不少时间,配置了flash插件、wbpy输入法、draftsight、Gimp、网易云音乐、QQ国际版、openshot、pdf打印机、ubuntweak等程序，不会编程也可以代替windows使用了. 今天又按
<^k^>  ─> 图索骥自制了有农历的日历。 firefox打开ccal.chinesebay.com，下载ccal-2.5.3.tar.gz文件，Ctrl+Alt+T …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • help  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483140 I cannot boot, the boot repair created the following: http://paste2.org/J1aIX2Ow Please help, sorry I do not install chinese type method yet. 统计信息: 发表于 由 worriless — 2017-03-11 22:38
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Mint • 求助无法安装媒体播放器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483142 如题，使用的系统是linux mint 18.1 cinnamon 64-bit。其他都好，自己钻研琢磨，就是安装视频播放器，smplayer vlc都不成功。总是提示“E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2p1yIPva0AACXN0ivim4AALrOQH0WEoAAJdP086.jpg 某美女的cosplay,好像真正的SD娃娃
<IsoaSFlus> .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 售后服务 : 一个人走进眼镜店,抱怨说,他新配的眼镜太紧,夹得头很痛。 服务员问:是否需要帮他把眼镜调松一点。 那个人答:不用了,我只想你帮我按摩一下头。
<alyosha192> 周末快乐
<aguardar> 同乐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 圣诞脑筋急转弯 : 圣诞节前夕,圣诞老人和一清廉的政治人物,以及一心地善良的律师在一家高级饭店一同等电梯,门还未开前,三人同时看到地上有一张新台币1000元的钞票,猜猜谁会将它捡起? 答案:当然是圣诞老人啦！为什么?因为大家都知道另外两者并不存在。
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 弄网卡的 pci passthrought 虚拟机里能看到网卡 但是网络不通  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483143 有大神能指点下吗？ vbox kvm 都试了 都是能看到网卡 但是就是网络不通 网卡是pcie的intel 82576 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2017-03-12 15:24
<zouyi> abc_, 呵呵
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 十男九亏 : 阿康在上商场混迹多年,做啥亏啥,背了一屁股债。一天,女儿指着报纸上的广告问他:"爸爸,什么叫'十男九亏'呀"?阿康挠挠头,解释说:"就是十个男人做生意,九个要亏本的"。女儿不解地问:"那为什么不叫妈妈去做生意呢"? 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 为什么python3 -m http.server 8180之后浏览器访问py文件会直接看到源代码而不是网页？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483144 为什么python3 -m http.server 8180之后浏览器访问py文件会直接看到py文件源代码而不是网页？但是访问html文件会看到网页而不是
<^k^>  ─> html源代码。 还有这段代码，好像功能也差不多，但是还是同样的毛病： Code: import http.ser …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 5.1跟5.2的libreoffice粘贴身份证，变数字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483145 因为数据多，所以整列设置为文本格式，但总是无效。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-03-12 18:45
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 什么品牌蓝牙接收器，可用于ubuntu系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483147 手机有蓝牙，笔记本沒蓝牙! 统计信息: 发表于 由 keyop — 2017-03-12 20:23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 站错地方 : 一个运动员在练习射箭,误伤了旁观者,运动员赶忙过去道歉。旁观者说:"这不怪你,怪我站错了地方,我如果站在箭靶子面前,不是就不会受伤了吗?"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-05
<yjcsuper> 大家 好
<iMadper`> .
<mckub> ..
<MangHuoEr> 大家好
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  13:16
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-06
<lispmaxima> 终于能看见个中文频道了
<chcl2050> 晚上好，
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-07
<chcl2050> 上午好。
 * dadalin cry
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-08
<{ToT}> ...
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<dadalin> 人来人往，缘起缘灭，就是没人发言
<darcysail> 哇，终于找到组织了。感动^_^
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-09
<bboysoul2> 没人？
<huntxu> 这个频道不定期会活跃一下
<bboysoul2> 哈哈
<bboysoul2> hellp
 * harajuku 啊 周五
<Guest99280> freenode ?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-11
<tracyone> ubuntu 16.04安装了gnome-shell，好像不太稳定，想用鼠标拖动图标，一拖gui就挂掉了，有人遇到过么，系统原来是unity然后apt安装gnome-shell
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-04
<pity_> contrun[m]: lol
<violet-wipe-butt> iMadper|`, 新的一周开始了，来吹水吧
<iMadper|`> violet-wipe-butt: 刚到公司啊
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: MIGA
<violet-wipe-butt> iMadper|Qiong, 太达了，十一点半到公司
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 工作时间是12:00 - 8:00
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 错峰出行啊
<contrun[m]> 我他妈也是这个时间  每天都是站着回去的  傻逼才坐地铁
<iMadper|Qiong> contrun[m]: 谁tm不是站着回去?
<contrun[m]> 我有自行车的时候就不是
<violet-wipe-butt> ？？？？？？
<violet-wipe-butt> 不过我觉得 8 点其实地铁也挺挤的
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 空车啊
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 我是不喜欢坐, 否则每天都有座位的
<violet-wipe-butt> 7 点半左右 6 号线就空，早点晚点都是人人人人人人
<violet-wipe-butt> 所以我现在都接近 7 点跑路
<violet-wipe-butt> 倒是挺想念在 C 社下午四点半下班的时光
<violet-wipe-butt> 开心啊妈的
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 是啊, C社是人生中最开心的时光了啊
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 毕竟有斩老板, 于老板带我, 我只需要玩就行了
<iMadper|Qiong> 诶, 斩老板不在
<violet-wipe-butt> 拿着我的劳动成果跑去邀功的人刚发现她要修的 bug 已经被我提前修完 merge 了
<violet-wipe-butt> 啪啪啪打脸
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 走, 咱去喊他们过来
<violet-wipe-butt> 让他妈的抢我的功劳
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 你们这政治斗争都有???
<violet-wipe-butt> 来把斩老板忽悠到我司吧
<violet-wipe-butt> iMadper|Qiong, 好端端不知道这人犯什么病
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 是哦, 去贵司挺好的
<iMadper|Qiong>  
<iMadper|Qiong> violet-wipe-butt: 可能只是针对你
<violet-wipe-butt> 我觉得是别人都懒得理她
<iMadper|hungry> violet-wipe-butt: 所以快把斩老板忽悠过去
<iMadper|hungry> violet-wipe-butt: 斩老板怼人可是一把好手
<violet-wipe-butt> 非常想把斩老板挖来啊
<iMadper|Sleepy> violet-wipe-butt: 那自然最好了
<iMadper|Sleepy> how
<iMadper|Sleepy> HowIsItGoing: ...你这是啥破网啊
<whoareU> how to build a lan with two linux pc and one cable
<iMadper|Sleepy> whoareU: simply add the route record...
<whoareU> how to do that?
<iMadper|Sleepy> man ip-route
<violet-wipe-butt> HowIsItGoing, 吹水啊
<iMadper|Sleepy> violet-wipe-butt: 这个蛙蛙有点儿奇怪啊
<iMadper|Sleepy> qiao: 来吹水啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 找了一下午的 bug
<violet-wipe-butt> 回到了 QA 的时光
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 你们不是接用户报的issue吗?
<violet-wipe-butt> iMadper|HappyHap, 我们的 full stack 包括 QA 啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 从开发到测试到部署都是我们自己来
<violet-wipe-butt> 招一个工程师相当于招一个前端开发一个后端开发一个QA一个OPS，性价比非常高
<violet-wipe-butt> 哦，用户报的 issue 也要处理，那再加个技术支持
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 厉害厉害
<violet-wipe-butt> 公司真是周扒皮
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 多劳多得
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 好过我们公司马上就黄了  cc contrun[m]
<violet-wipe-butt> 也多劳不得啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 叹息
<violet-wipe-butt> 我要跳槽
<violet-wipe-butt> 麻烦大家捞我一把
<SeanZhang> iMadper|HappyHap: violet-wipe-butt : 今天有什么新鲜事儿吗？（手动狗头）
<iMadper|HappyHap> SeanZhang: 有啊有啊
<iMadper|HappyHap> SeanZhang: 你看我名字的后缀, 就知道是大好事儿
<iMadper|HappyHap> SeanZhang: 本来打了3个happy, 结果超长被截断了
<iMadper|HappyHap> 哎, 频道里没有 yuning 大佬啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 每天都在跳槽的边缘
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 请珍惜现金流
<violet-wipe-butt> iMadper|HappyHap, 我一个没房的人，现金流都有啊
<SeanZhang> 拉人上来拉人上来
<SeanZhang> iMadper|HappyHap: 蛤，你不是有房吗？
<violet-wipe-butt> 我觉得我每天都要自省
<SeanZhang> 为啥？
<violet-wipe-butt> 「今天怼人了吗」
<violet-wipe-butt> 我今天是真的怼人了。。
<iMadper|HappyHap> SeanZhang: 看错了啊, 你应该问 violet-wipe-butt
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 不怼说不过去了啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 哎
<violet-wipe-butt> 我是真的分人啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 我们组的傻逼做任何事情我都想怼
<SeanZhang> 为啥斩斩不在这个频道呢？
<iMadper|HappyHap> SeanZhang: 公司管得严, 上班不方便...
<iMadper|HappyHap> 只能手机上, 但是手机打字又慢
<SeanZhang> 明白了……
<SeanZhang> 钳子姐的公司也有SB?
<iMadper|HappyHap> 想知道哪个公司没有sb
<iMadper|HappyHap> 我真的超级想过去
<iMadper|HappyHap> (这样我就给那个公司带过去了一个sb
<violet-wipe-butt> https://img.vim-cn.com/e3/1a11a3d63f62241af5a8fa13c843c115bb0664.jpg
<violet-wipe-butt> 我司白板难度
<violet-wipe-butt> 已经这么简单了
<violet-wipe-butt> SeanZhang, 我司傻逼傻逼到我能给你讲一个月
<SeanZhang> violet-wipe-butt: 这么狠呀……
<SeanZhang> violet-wipe-butt: 看来不好怼……
<xiaxiaoyu12138> 有多少人呀
<iMadper|HappyHap> .. ..
<iMadper|HappyHap> heapsort从来就不会...
<violet-wipe-butt> 每次面试前我都要再背一遍各种排序
<violet-wipe-butt> 我只会写调用 quick sort 的借口
<violet-wipe-butt> s/借口/接口/
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 厉害了... 我只会梳排序和merge sort这两种简单的.
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 而且merge sort我还不会非递归写法
<violet-wipe-butt> merge sort 我记得 ruby 写的最短
<violet-wipe-butt> 老么刺激了
<iMadper|HappyHap> 毕竟还有J
<iMadper|HappyHap> 按说什么算法都是J实现最短?
<contrun[m]> qsort (x:xs) = [m | m<-xc,  m<x ] ++ [x] ++ [m | m<-xs, m>x]
<iMadper|HappyHap> quicksort=: (($:@(<#[), (=#[), $:@(>#[)) ({~ ?@#)) ^: (1<#)
<iMadper|HappyHap> 1:`($:@-&2+$:@<:)@.(>&2)
<contrun[m]> 我大haskell 容易理解还是 K
<contrun[m]> 我大haskell 容易理解还是J
<contrun[m]> 我大haskell 容易理解还是J容易理解
<iMadper|HappyHap> 楼上这哥们儿脑子有问题吧? 话都说不利索
<contrun[m]> fib 0 = 0
<contrun[m]> fib 1 = 1
<contrun[m]> fib n = fib (n-1) + fib (n-2)
<contrun[m]> 我大haskell 容易理解还是J容易理解
<violet-wipe-butt> 接锅修锅的时间到了
<violet-wipe-butt> 不行啊
<violet-wipe-butt> 怎么多个空格呢
<violet-wipe-butt> 看得我强迫症犯了
<xiaxiaoyu12138> 有人吗
<ubrl> xiaxiaoyu12138:点点点.  17:42
<whoareU> "ip addr add dev eth0 10.0.0.1/24" 中/24是啥意思
<contrun[m]> 我错了  还是你J短  少写了  qsort (x:xs) = qsort [m | m<-xc,  m<x] ++ [x] ++ qsort [m | m<-xs, m>x], qsort Nil = Nil
<contrun[m]> https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Subnetwork
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<iMadper|HappyHap> > puts "sss"
<ubrl> iMadper|HappyHap: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for https://eval.in/ -- unhandled response
<iMadper|HappyHap> ubrl: 你后台用的service挂了
<ubrl> iMadper|HappyHap,
<xiaxiaoyu121382> hello
<ubrl> xiaxiaoyu121382:点点点.  18:26
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-05
<violet-wipe-butt> iMadper|HappyHap, 新的一天有什么新鲜事吗
<violet-wipe-butt> 我昨天有新鲜事，可以分享一下 233
<iMadper|HappyHap> violet-wipe-butt: 你们真早啊
<qiao> iMadper|HappyHap: 早
<qiao> iMadper|HappyHap: 你这12点上班好啊
<iMadper|HappyHap> qiao: 早
<contrun[m]> violet-wipe-butt:  愿闻其详
<violet-wipe-butt> 我们的 infobright 灌数据摘了两个节点就剩一个节点，结果有人跑脚本直接拖挂了
<violet-wipe-butt> 好像也不是啥新鲜事。。
<violet-wipe-butt> 就是客户一直看不到数据一直看 500 而已
<iMadper|HappyHap> 没事儿
<iMadper|HappyHap> 这都是小事儿
 * iMadper|Full 怎么又tm困了...
<violet-wipe-butt> 今天的主题
<violet-wipe-butt> 是修 bug
<iMadper|Sleepy> violet-fixing: 哪天不是修bug...
<violet-fixing> iMadper|Sleepy, 那不一定，还有修锅呢
<iMadper|Sleepy> violet-fixing: 锅我这里多得很啊
<violet-fixing> 没关系，大家都是修锅的
<contrun[m]> 本人今天的主题帮 iMadper|Sleepy  转格式
<iMadper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 我就问你今天能不能做出来
<iMadper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 我就问你今天能不能做出来
<iMadper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 我就问你今天能不能做出来
<iMadper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 我就问你今天能不能做出来
<contrun[m]> 明天
<contrun[m]> 急啥
<violet-fixing> cool
<iMadper> 大佬们来吹水啊
<contrun[m]> 忙着呢   改格式中
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 你到底能不能搞定啊
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 我就问你, 明天能不能弄好
<contrun[m]> 你行你上？ 不行等明天
<violetzijing> 修 bug 修得我脖子疼
<contrun[m]> 改格式改得我脖子疼  客户摧得太急了 我也没办法
<iMadper> 大佬们, 有啥正经的开发岗推荐码?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-06
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我司很正经的开发岗位啊
<xiaxiaoyu12138> /me
<iMadper> violetzijing: 早啊
<iMadper> qiao: 早
<iMadper> pity_: 早
<iMadper> shengyao: 早
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 早
<iMadper> happyaron: 早
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 早
<iMadper> roylez: 早
<contrun[m]> 不要催  明天弄好
<whoareU> 为啥我的IRC每次进入频道都要IDENTIFY啊
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br0MASsep64
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Rihanna - Photographs - YouTube
<qiao> Madper|Meeting: 早
<shengyao> Madper|Meeting: pong
<Madper|Meeting> shengyao: 好久不见啊大佬
 * Madper|Sleepy 今年没有冬眠, 感觉很困
<shengyao> Madper|Sleepy: 微信里常见啊
<Madper|Sleepy> shengyao: 不见你微信说话啊
<Madper|Sleepy> 几乎不见
<shengyao> Madper|Sleepy: 得干活啊，你不忙？
<Madper|Sleepy> shengyao: 不忙啊, 没活儿可做啊
<shengyao> Madper|Sleepy: 那向 Yu Ning 学习，去刷题吧
<Madper|Sleepy> shengyao: 在刷
<Madper|Sleepy> 于老板的高度我是达不到了
<shengyao> Madper|Sleepy: 那就争取差距少一点
<Madper|Sleepy> shengyao: 争取差距不要扩大的太快就好了
<shengyao> Madper|Sleepy: 你太谦虚就假了啊
<Madper|Sleepy> shengyao: 于老板的水平你又不是不知道...
<Madper|Sleepy> shengyao: 不过呢, 我还是要说, 于老板已经老了
<Madper|Sleepy> shengyao: 未来是属于 contrun[m] 的
<shengyao> 你正年轻
<contrun[m]> 谁说不是呢  毕竟只有我才能帮你改格式
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 请问今天我可以用上吗?
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy: 明天 急啥
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 着急啊, 等着背俩单词赶紧去找工作呢
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy: 今天就改  不改不是人
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 那我今天可以用上吗?
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy: 但是开会的话 就你去了
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 那明天, 不着急
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy: 你去开会  你就能用上
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 不要了不要了
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 不用做了, 弃坑吧
<contrun[m]> contrun: 等着背俩单词赶紧去找工作呢
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy:  赶紧背倆单词阿
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: abandon
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 第一个单词就让我放弃
 * Madper|Sleepy 求大佬们推荐通州工作.
<whoareU> wiu
<Madper|Sleepy> WIU是啥?
<ubrl> Madper|Sleepy: define:WIU not defined.
<Madper|Sleepy> ubrl: 好的, 你厉害
<ubrl> Madper|Sleepy,
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]是啥
<whoareU> 打错了
<contrun[m]> 打错了又是啥
<whoareU> 为啥我的IRC每次打开都要重新认证？
<Madper|Sleepy> s/认证/登录/
<Madper|Sleepy> 需要登录而已
<Madper|Sleepy> 你的账号设置了强制登录了
<Madper|Sleepy> 请去跟 nickserv 私聊来解决这个问题
<whoareU> every time when i start my irc it need identify
<Madper|Sleepy> whoareU: 把密码存在配置文件里, 每次登录自动认证就好了啊
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 到处工资都这么低, 怎么破?
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy: 你国要完
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 是
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 请问去哪里避难比较好?
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: vietnam怎么样?
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 我只能接受共产主义国家
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy:  那你还需要问我？
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 我受不了民主国家
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy: https://github.com/owickstrom/pandoc-emphasize-code.git
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - owickstrom/pandoc-emphasize-code: A Pandoc filter for emphasizing code in fenced blocks
<contrun[m]> https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Communist_state
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<whoareU> 是这样的啊， 我以前的UBUNTU就不需要这样每次ftjbywyg
<whoareU> 认证
<whoareU> 我刚才重新关了， 重启了， 结果还是又认证了一次
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: lao竟然是... 第一次知道这个.
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 那就lao了
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 毕竟饮食也比较容易接受
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 物价低
<contrun[m]> Madper|Sleepy: 明天就去  不去不是人
<Madper|Sleepy> contrun[m]: 明天
<contrun[m]> whoareU: 用 matrix 吧
<contrun[m]> whoareU: 绑定一下  freenode 帐号
 * Madper|Sleepy 困死了
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Sleepy: 厉害了，还在 sleepy
<MangHuoEr> HowIsItGoing: 大佬好
<Madper|Sleepy> MangHuoEr: 一直很困啊
<BaiMangHuo> MangHuoEr: 我最早是用的这个nick吧?
<BaiMangHuo> 记不清了
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: https://www.smzdm.com/p/12913281/
<ubrl> MeiQianChiFan: ⇪ Rakuten Kobo 电子书阅读器 日版 8英寸 32GB 2199元包邮_海囤全球优惠_什么值得买
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan:   我有过一个 h2o  还行
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 还是13的好
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 谁都想要大的 可是呢
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 穷啊
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 看我的名字
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan:  吃饭？ 傻逼才吃饭
<MeiQianChiFan> con
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: .
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 谁不是傻逼呢?
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 唯一的非傻逼还离职了
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 你就不是  有钱才能当傻逼
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 那你也不是咯
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 我差一点就是了
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 不是我不想当 只是全国人民让我不当
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 我要告诉你 我本人没有不想当傻逼 是全国人民选了我 让我不当傻逼 我不应该辜负去全国人民的期望
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: ... ..
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 恭喜大佬
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 我大西安抢先想办法抬高房价了
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 作为第二梯队城市里第一个努力抬高房价的城市
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 啥方法
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 不是说房价稳定了么。。
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 怎么，你要入手，我的卖给你
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 前几年给去西安的程序员弄了大量的公租房
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 现在强制清退
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 我没购买资格啊
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 不不不，西安买房要资格吗，我户口本是咸阳的，我不也在西安买了么
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 你付全款，谁还管你哪人呢
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 又不是北上广
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 是吗?
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 难道那些北京炒房的都有资格买北京的房子？
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 你卖多少钱啊? 我全款只能买3w的房子
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 你的房子3w卖给我的话我现在全款买
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 那就按你说的3万， 我的也少算点，算100平给你吧。 300W 打我卡上，手续我去办
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 全款3w哦
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: gun
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 你家一百多平???
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 豪宅啊
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 开个会，一会聊
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao|mtg: 会好多啊你
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 你的会也不少啊
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 毛， 中国的公摊了解一下 ：）
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 老板问个东西
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 我买的, 使用面积59, 建筑面积81
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 你不是买的豪宅么？！
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: ...
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 这就没意思了啊
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 我穷你又不是不知道
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 当年还不是咱俩一起在pantry抢面包片吃?
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 别闹
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 哪天吃饭？
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 我下周5就撤了
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 你下周五干啥啊??????????
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 回西安啊
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 不是离职， 别紧张
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 你丫怎么天天回去啊?
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: remote了?
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 没办法啊，媳妇娃在家呢
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 没remote, 共司不让
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 就是 wfh 而已
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 等你回来吧还是
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 最近周末都有事儿啊
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 马上光泽周末也能有时间了
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 恩， 好。。
<violetzijing> 又一天过去了
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: 是的.
<violetzijing> 还是有活没干完
<violetzijing> 人生啊
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: 干完? 为啥要干完?
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: 干完有奖励吗?
<violetzijing> 没有啊
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: 慢慢干呗
<violetzijing> 但是会被骂呀
<violetzijing> 但是没干完会被骂呀
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 下班回家
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao|away: 真早
<contrun[m]> qiao: 没有媳妇没有娃的人 就没有这种烦恼了
<whoareU> 我不能用arai2c下载文件， 上网功能正常，
<contrun[m]> whoareU:  你当我们都是神仙么？ aria2c 配置 ？ 手动运行结果？ 在命令行里运行 wget 又是怎么样的？
<contrun[m]> whoareU:  最大的可能性是没有 cookies
<whoareU> aria2c没有任何提示，就在那儿不走，WGET是没有问题的，
<contrun[m]> whoareU:  你是运行的 aria2 命令  还是用的 rpc ？
<whoareU> 就电脑上打的命令啊
<contrun[m]> 截个图？
<contrun[m]> 有没有改配置？
<whoareU> https://img.vim-cn.com/20/29c2f6b32529aab0522eec655023573a868227.png
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<whoareU> 没有， 就安上就用了
<whoareU> https://img.vim-cn.com/8e/811dc83d775f3f864a792c97caca95841ae10b.png
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<contrun[m]> man aria2c   改一下 log level  多打点日志  wget 命令结果也贴一下
<contrun[m]> 你这是 bt 下载呀？ wget  什么时候也支持种子下载了？ 一般的 tracker 在你国不是早就被封了？ 你改下 aria2 代理配置  设置代理看能不能下
<whoareU> wget: wget: unable to resolve host address ‘magnet’
<whoareU> 对呀，
<whoareU> 下载一普通的ARIA2C能够下， ， 和WGET一样，
<contrun[m]> 看不懂
<whoareU> 我刚才试了一个以前下的PDF，aria2c可以下，
<whoareU> wget下BT TORRENT，找不到主机，
<contrun[m]> Aria2c 设置 代理可能不管用 tracker 好像用的 udp
<contrun[m]> wget 应该是不支持下载种子的
<whoareU> 嗯
<whoareU> 可能是种子有问题，  我试了一下XUNLEI也不行
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  22:21
<MangHuoEr> MeiQianChiFan: 哈
<MangHuoEr> 为啥这个名字了，测试一下手机 irc 客户端
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-07
<xiaxiaoyu12138> /me
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  10:40
<MangHuoEr> 还好还在线
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: qiao|away: contrun[m]: freeflying: happyaron: MangHuoEr: 大佬们早
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 你才上班啊?
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 早
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 毛， 9:30就到公司了，刚处理完邮件，忘了该 nick了
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 一个多小时的邮件啊
<MeiQianChiFan> qiao: 厉害了
<qiao> MeiQianChiFan: 最近忙呀
<MeiQianChiFan> MangHuoEr: 厉害了, 忙啥啊大佬
<MeiQianChiFan> MangHuoEr: 大佬还做kdump?
<violetzijing> MeiQianChiFan, 大佬早
<MangHuoEr> 早早早大佬们
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 来我们公司吧
<MangHuoEr> 安卓就是好，irc 客户端随便找
<MeiQianChiFan> MangHuoEr: 当然了
<MeiQianChiFan> MangHuoEr: 就是手机打字慢
<MeiQianChiFan> MangHuoEr: 不如键盘打字快啊
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing 俺怕面不过。。。正在学习
<MangHuoEr> 前几天面试了一家效果比较差啊，养老型公司很可怕
<MangHuoEr> 安卓连个键盘多容易呐
<violetzijing> vscode 的 leetcode 插件了解一下
<MeiQianChiFan> vscode我就不想用
<MeiQianChiFan> 有没有不考算法的公司啊...
<MeiQianChiFan> 也不要让我做智力题
<MeiQianChiFan> 不然给我一串图形问我下一个图形应该是啥
<violetzijing> hmm
<MeiQianChiFan> 最好也不好考我GRE原题
<violetzijing> 要不还是硬着头皮刷吧
<MeiQianChiFan> 那还是算了...
<violetzijing> 感觉还是非常可控的
<MeiQianChiFan> 对, 是可控
<violetzijing> 要不去跟兔子耍吧
<MeiQianChiFan> 太远不去
<MeiQianChiFan> 我现在一心往通州走...
<MangHuoEr> 倒是 vim 也有 leecode 插件
<MangHuoEr> MeiQianChiFan: 通州你可以骑车上班了
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: 在 contrun[m] 的带领下, 我刷了5/6道fpis的题, 感觉好累
<MeiQianChiFan> MangHuoEr: 是啊, 早上往外走, 六号线就是卧铺啊
<MangHuoEr> 羡慕
<MeiQianChiFan> MangHuoEr: 找不到合适的工作啊
<loveFluffy> https://www.cnbeta.com/articles/tech/824955.htm   有人用过这个麽？
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Touch OTA-8更新正式发布 - Linux - Ubuntu - cnBeta.COM
<loveFluffy> 感觉怎么样？
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: 用过, 我还开发过一周
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: 难用得很
<loveFluffy> 比方说？
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: 没应用
<loveFluffy> 好吧，硬伤
<loveFluffy> 大家平日里的工作都是做什么的呀？我刚开始用Ubuntu，不晓得都能干些什么Window干不了的事儿
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: 我的主职工作之一就是在这里聊天
<loveFluffy> Cool
<violetzijing> 我的工作就是吹水擦屁股
<loveFluffy> 诶？好奇怪，为啥我用xchat登录进来的话就看不到我们当前的聊天信息
<MeiQianChiFan> ... ...
<loveFluffy> 目前好像可以了，但是看不到历史消息
<contrun[m]> loveFluffy:  天灭 canonical   nixos 才是宇宙最好的操作系统
<loveFluffy> contrun[m]: 你先容我bing一下这是什么
<loveFluffy> Logo挺帅的
<loveFluffy> In existing distributions, actions such as upgrades are dangerous: upgrading a package can cause other packages to break, upgrading an entire system is much less reliable than reinstalling from scratch, you can’t safely test what the results of a configuration change will be, you cannot easily undo changes to the system, and so on. We want to change that.
<loveFluffy> 为啥在简介里还有这么一段……
<MeiQianChiFan> 甜面canonical
<MeiQianChiFan> cc contrun[m]
<contrun[m]> loveFluffy: 等下我给你看下 本人 gentoo 上面 emerge world 的日志
<loveFluffy> 板凳备好，大佬请开始你的表演～
<violetzijing> MeiQianChiFan, 是我们年纪大了吗？
<violetzijing> 妈的又一次编译拖死了机器
<loveFluffy> 话说，这个entered the room通知可以怎样过滤掉麽？
<loveFluffy> 你们难道平日里编译的东西都很复杂麽
<loveFluffy> 直接编译就能让电脑资源崩溃？
<contrun[m]> loveFluffy: nix 包管理器的 好处都写在  这里 https://nixos.org/~eelco/pubs/nixos-jfp-final.pdf 了   简单来说就是 reproducible, purely functional, atomic, declarative
<ubrl> ⇪ f: NixOS Linux
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: 为啥觉得我们年纪大了?
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: 不过我确实是年纪大了
<loveFluffy> 可能只是你们在聊天室呆久了没话说了而已，新来的啥都好奇
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 为毛我白轴打字声音不够你青轴大???
<contrun[m]> loveFluffy: nixos还有一个好处就是很容易地集中管理配置文件， 而且是 declarative 地管理。  比方说我有很多需要开机启动的systemd unit。我不需要对每一个unit手动运行 systemd enable xxx。我写在 nixos 的 configurations.nix 文件里面就行了。 这些配置文件都可以很容易地回滚。
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 傻逼白轴呗
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: nixos是个好东西. 我就不懂了, 为啥还有人到现在都不去用nixos
<loveFluffy> 可以装到树莓派上麽？
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 真为那些不用nixos的人着急啊
<loveFluffy> 我最近打算买几个树莓派玩玩，没那么多电脑装各个不同的系统
<loveFluffy> 但是感觉很多系统都挺好玩的
<MeiQianChiFan> 树莓派有啥好玩的??????
<loveFluffy> 不是号称可以安装Linux系统麽
<MeiQianChiFan> 弱鸡性能有啥用
<loveFluffy> 我是想，这样不就可以多买些SD卡，每个系统都试试
<MeiQianChiFan> 想要好好用linux, 请标压i7起步
<loveFluffy> 总不能都买些性能那么好的物理机去
<loveFluffy> 是为什么需要那么好的CPU呢？
<contrun[m]> loveFluffy: 当然可以    树莓派其实更需要  nixos 。 nixos在需要运维的地方有很大优势。
<loveFluffy> 有什么不得不试的大软件还是有什么不得不玩的耗费CPU的新技术
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: 跑个代码补全就卡死了
<contrun[m]> loveFluffy: 折腾得多了 就理解为什么
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: 低压cpu怎么用嘛
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: 我认识一个傻逼, 编译一个pandoc, 鼠标都动不了
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: 15秒编译出一个内核, 和8分钟出一个内核, 区别很大的
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 谁？
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 不知道, 反正是个傻逼
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 你转好格式了吗????
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 我今天能用上吗?
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 恐怕是个大傻逼
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 不是说了明天
<loveFluffy> OK，所以前面那个卡死电脑的还真的是说在编译的到时候卡死了
<loveFluffy> 我还没接触过内核编译，不太能理解那么复制的项目竟然能这么复杂
<MeiQianChiFan> loveFluffy: cpu算力永远是不够的, 再强的cpu, 你都会觉得算力不够
<MeiQianChiFan> "Hired 发布的《2019 软件工程师状态》报告中指出，具有 Go
<MeiQianChiFan> 经验的候选人是迄今为止最具吸引力的，平均每位求职者会收到 9 份面试邀请。"   <---
<MeiQianChiFan> 我可能写的是假go
<loveFluffy> 换句话说，我现在理解的是，比方我自己写好Makefile，就单纯的那么make一下，i5电脑只跑这么一个编译，都能卡死？？
<loveFluffy> 真是这样的话，我天，这得多复杂的东西
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 说一句话
<contrun[m]> MeiQianChiFan: 垃圾 go  迟早要完
<MeiQianChiFan> contrun[m]: 那是肯定的
<violetzijing> MeiQianChiFan, 年纪大了就知道为啥 xchat 登录进来看不到当前消息啊
<MeiQianChiFan> violetzijing: loool
<violetzijing> 毕竟现在的年轻人不是从 IRC 那个年代成长起来的
<glibc> vio
<glibc> violetzijing: 这个名字竟然没人注册过
<glibc> MangHuoEr: 大佬有新鲜事儿吗?
<MangHuoEr> glibc: 估计这周都没啥好事坏事了
<MangHuoEr> glibc: 今天又没抢到优惠券
<contrun[m]> MangHuoEr:  优惠券也是有限额的
<glibc> MangHuoEr: loool
<glibc> MangHuoEr: 这太钝了啊
<MangHuoEr> 现在的银行发券就是这么墨迹
<MangHuoEr> 比如中行也就每周四能买个家乐福
<MangHuoEr> glibc: 很费劲啊
<violetzijing> 带薪拉屎
<glibc> MangHuoEr: 搞不懂啊.
<glibc> 不行, 我要把glibc的那个域名买了
<MangHuoEr> 那个很贵是
<MangHuoEr> 那么贵咋买
<MangHuoEr> glibc.com?
<glibc> MangHuoEr: glibc.so
<contrun[m]> glibc: 说句话
<glibc> contrun[m]: 赞美
<glibc> violetzijing: 感觉, make irc great again还是难
<violetzijing> 继续挖坑
<violetzijing> 一天天的，身体怎么受得了
<violetzijing> glibc, 哦对了，linkedin 在团结湖
<glibc> violetzijing: 好地方啊
<glibc> violetzijing: 我看过他们招聘
<glibc> violetzijing: 我的java水平还不够
<glibc> violetzijing: 这两天好好看看java
<glibc> violetzijing: 感觉还是java好找工作
<violetzijing> 去！
<glibc> violetzijing: 我也看了贵司旗下的环球影城了
<glibc> violetzijing: 也是全线java
<glibc> violetzijing: 说好的golang工作好找呢?
<glibc> violetzijing: c不好找也就算了, golang简直更难找
<violetzijing> 你让我们这些 rails 开发情何以堪
<glibc> violetzijing: rails容易多了号码?
<glibc> 好吗
<violetzijing> 说真的，我们这边招 C++ 开发
<glibc> violetzijing: 不会
<violetzijing> glibc, 除了澳洲，谁还用 rails
<glibc> violetzijing: 北美
<violetzijing> 大家都在去 rails 化
<glibc> violetzijing: 起步早点儿的公司, 都用了rails
<glibc> violetzijing: 11年左右的
<violetzijing> glibc, 所以我们就在痛苦地切换啊
<glibc> violetzijing: rails怎么了?
<violetzijing> 我们的 rails 还是 3.2
<violetzijing> 单点
<violetzijing> 冗余
<glibc> violetzijing: jruby + rails, 跑的不慢的
<violetzijing> 屎
<violetzijing> 那也得重写啊
<glibc> violetzijing: 没用太多c扩展, 根本不用重写
<glibc> violetzijing: rails无缝从ruby切换到jruby好吗
<glibc> violetzijing: 之前digitalocean从ruby切到go, 就被人喷
<glibc> contrun[m]: 去投digitalocean啊
<glibc> contrun[m]: global remote的, 没记错的话
<violetzijing> 不，问题在于
<violetzijing> 我们不觉得慢
<violetzijing> 而是不能维护
<glibc> 这就是当初选型的问题了
<glibc> rails出了名的, 尽可能多的用黑魔法
<glibc> 现在觉得不好维护了
<glibc> 当时可是觉得爽
<violetzijing> 我还遇到个把 mysql_adapter 重写了的牛逼代码
<violetzijing> 看得我吐血
<contrun[m]> glibc: 明天就去  不去不是人
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 来我司啊
<violetzijing> 一起挖坑
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 我菜鸡啊 求带
<violetzijing> 我司面试简单啊
<violetzijing> 刷完 leetcode easy 题，就可以来面试了
<violetzijing> 我司面试已经简单到白板写个 heap sort 就行
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 实不相瞒  本人还没找到一个愿意让我去面试的公司    投了简历就没然后了
<glibc> contrun[m]: 你先haskell刷leetcode, 然后去投咯
<contrun[m]> glibc: 明天就刷 不刷不是人
<violetzijing> 做项目搞简历嘛
<violetzijing> 公司没项目自己写项目嘛
<violetzijing> 另外我们公司不太喜欢炫技派。。
<glibc> 那不适合 contrun[m] 了
<violetzijing> 胃口挑剔得很
 * glibc now playing 苏丽珂.
<violetzijing> 我推了好多
<glibc> violetzijing: 那你没少赚内推费啊
<violetzijing> 我只赚了两个人的内推费
<violetzijing> 也可能是因为我们原来那个北京 site 老板傻逼
<violetzijing> 所以胃口挑剔
<glibc> violetzijing: site manager还管这么细致的招聘细节???
<violetzijing> glibc, 当然
<violetzijing> 我当时被 challenge 了
<violetzijing> site manager 打电话给我老板：这个人怎么一年内跳了这么多家，行不行啊？
<contrun[m]> 具体点？
<contrun[m]> 这也算 challenge？
<violetzijing> 那你说不算就不算吧
<violetzijing> 可能我们对这个词的理解有偏差
<contrun[m]> 是的  我以为是个什么题目很难
<glibc> ... ...
<glibc> contrun[m]: 我6年前有跟你同样的误会
<violetzijing> 题难这叫 challenge？。。。。
<violetzijing> 原来真的理解不同
<violetzijing> glibc, 我推的一个人简历没写清几月份毕业，site manager 还 challenge：是不是简历造假？
<glibc> violetzijing: loool
<violetzijing> 特别讨厌
<glibc> violetzijing: 现在换site manager了?
<violetzijing> 是的
<violetzijing> 现在换了个京东来的高管
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 看起来我还是太年轻了  见得少了
<violetzijing> 要么是还没发力，要么是比上个 nice
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 我认为，你不懂什么叫 somebody challenge somebody 这种语法
<violetzijing> 可能你需要去高中学学英语
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: challenge 就是碰到了一个傻逼呗   不鸟他得了
<violetzijing> 呵呵哒
<glibc> MIGA
<violetzijing> 自己英语不过关还摆谱
<violetzijing> 不 great
<violetzijing> 我爱说啥说啥
<glibc> 话说我现在终于如愿以偿做了java开发, 但是我发现我根本看不懂, 怎么破
<violetzijing> 说不过别人就开始放「傻逼」这种屁的才不 great
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 我就是傻逼
<violetzijing> yep
<glibc> 大佬们....
<glibc> zuora是个啥公司啊?
<violetzijing> 感觉是个外包
<violetzijing> 今天 glassdoor 也给我推他家的职位来着
<glibc> https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/751808710/?refId=85befe0e-62f5-494a-8a28-5c41af1b1715&trk=flagship3_search_srp_jobs
<ubrl> glibc: ⇪ 取标题 999 Request denied
<glibc> 看起来level好高啊
<glibc> ubrl: 你怎么又挂了
<ubrl> glibc, .. 休息一下 ..  13:59
<glibc> ubrl: 你爸呢?
<glibc> ubrl: 快让他出来修好你
<ubrl> glibc, .. 休息一下 ..  13:59
<glibc> https://ibb.co/CPFJRNv   这是个什么愚蠢的公司??? 搜索Beijing CN, 出来个让我去曼谷的???
<ubrl> glibc: ⇪ Screenshot-from-2019-03-07-14-02-58 — imgbb.com
<violetzijing> 泰国好啊
<violetzijing> 开发赌博网站
<contrun[m]> glibc:  这个其实是一张图片 ...
<contrun[m]> glibc: 我瞎了  是你发的 就是一张图片
<glibc> contrun[m]: https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1117358789/   你去吧, 我去不了了
<glibc> contrun[m]: 实现你肉身翻墙
<ubrl> glibc: ⇪ 取标题 999 Request denied
<glibc> contrun[m]: 北京招聘, 然后直接给你visa让你去Thai
<contrun[m]> glibc: 垃圾 linkedin  不用
<glibc> contrun[m]: https://boards.greenhouse.io/embed/job_app?token=970660
<ubrl> glibc: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<glibc> contrun[m]: https://boards.greenhouse.io/embed/job_app?token=1543091&gh_src=2d26b3e81&s=LinkedIn&source=LinkedIn
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
 * glibc 觉得zfs真好
<MangHuoEr> 发现我掉线怕
<MangHuoEr> 发现我掉线了
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 啊哈，leetcode easy 级别就能面过去?
<MangHuoEr> 那我可真敢去
<glibc> 好像动态规划都是mid级别以及以上的?
<MangHuoEr> 堆排序我真会写啊
 * glibc 十分膜拜 MangHuoEr 
<MangHuoEr> 当然了，上周会的
<MangHuoEr> 总之 easy 级别的我可以一战
<glibc> 投啊
<MangHuoEr> middle 就缓缓
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 是的，真的 easy 就可以
<violetzijing> 都不到 middle
<violetzijing> 毕竟我们一个垃圾公司也不好意思问那么多
<imadper> ... ...
<MangHuoEr> 。。。。
<MangHuoEr> 听起来好像我能找到工作了啊
<Qiong> 肯定可以啊
<violetzijing> 我们 UI 这边考过的我的是如何判断链表有环，环有多长，写个循环遍历二叉树
<violetzijing> 没了
<violetzijing> 以及找逻辑错误的题吧？我都不记得具体了
<Qiong> violetzijing: 真好
<Qiong> violetzijing: 这些题放到hxt里面, 都是绝杀
<Qiong> 大佬们, 你们说买米诺地尔凝胶有用吗?
<violetzijing> https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-primer
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - donnemartin/system-design-primer: Learn how to design large-scale systems. Prep for the system design interview. Includes Anki flashcards.
<violetzijing> 以及这个
<violetzijing> 应付系统设计题
<violetzijing> 之前说我设计的并发 9 路 websocket 获取 rtsp 流太少，让我多点，几万个 request 过去咋
<violetzijing> 我说特么的页面最多 serve 9 路，再多就挂了
<Qiong> 几万个直接给熔断啊
<Qiong> 不让丫访问
<violetzijing> 都不用几万
<violetzijing> 10 个你的浏览器就挂了
<violetzijing> server 有能力，但是 client 不具备
<Qiong> MangHuoEr: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.216.27b151f54UTlgf&id=553760121019&ns=1&abbucket=11&skuId=3569232778102  我觉得这个可能好用诶
<ubrl> Qiong: ⇪ 米诺地尔搽剂 100ml 男生女性防掉发脱发水斑秃发液米诺地尔酊-tmall.com天猫
<violetzijing> 。。。
<Qiong> violetzijing: ... ...
<violetzijing> 我看有个什么冷冻头发毛囊的项目
<MangHuoEr> 我不要头发了
<violetzijing> 可能适合你
<MangHuoEr> 要不起
<violetzijing> 以及一些什么设计一些秒杀项目
<violetzijing> 反正比 P 社不给大内存计算巨大文件的题要好想
<violetzijing> P 社的题真是
<violetzijing> 话说我给你们吐槽过大柱去面 P 社么
<violetzijing> 当着于老板我不太好意思说他们大老板是真傻逼
<Qiong> tmd, 小内存找大文件的中位数我做过啊
<Qiong> 哈? 我觉得P的那个胖胖的老板还是好说话
<Qiong> 据说还有个瘦瘦的老板, 我没遇到
<Qiong> 我最烦人家问我的题, p社倒是问了... 你这么多年遇到的最复杂的问题是啥...
<Qiong> 怎么解决的...
<Qiong> 不就是不停地读代码, 打印调试信息, 猜问题根源, 然后乱改一气???? 所有的bug都是这么修啊
<violetzijing> 大柱去面过，三道算法题做了个满分，然后拒了
<violetzijing> 后来P社HR给我发消息招聘，我去问阿当还招人啊，推大柱啊
<violetzijing> 然后把大柱叫过去又面了一发，然后拒了
<violetzijing> 理由：不太活泼还是啥原因
<violetzijing> 我说又不是唱大鼓的
<violetzijing> 写个代码还要看性格啊
<violetzijing> 反正就是阿当的老板吧
<Qiong> looool
<Qiong> P社虽然是个好公司, 但是其实工资也没有特别高
<Qiong> 至少满足不了白老板
<violetzijing> 现在哪里有钱多活少的公司啊
<Qiong> violetzijing: 不知道哦, 昨天shengyao大佬说c社也很多活儿
<Qiong> violetzijing: 那我实在是找不到轻松的地方了
<violetzijing> C 社不行
<violetzijing> 不能养老
<violetzijing> 万一哪天Mark说老子不干了大家解散吧
<Qiong> violetzijing: 求推荐个养老公司
<violetzijing> Qiong, IBM
<Qiong> violetzijing: 好
<Qiong> violetzijing: ibm也太远
<Qiong> violetzijing: rh在芳草地的岗位都看不上我
<violetzijing> 你让 IBM 搬未来时
<Qiong> violetzijing: ... ...
<Qiong> violetzijing: 未来时有几家公司倒是
<Qiong> violetzijing: 不知道过得咋样, 有个做越南p2p理财的?
<Qiong> MangHuoEr: 你什么破网啊
<MangHuoEr> 这啥网啊哎
<Qiong> ...
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: p 社这么难面啊
<MangHuoEr> 全答对也拒。。。 这是不缺人吧
<violetzijing> 不懂
<violetzijing> 反正就是叼得飞起
<violetzijing> 尤其是以「不太活泼」这种理由拒
<violetzijing> 这他妈情何以堪
<violetzijing> 要不是看在于老板和阿当的份上我就去泼粪了
<Qiong> violetzijing: 确实过分了
<violetzijing> 所以我觉得可以开个泼粪公司
<violetzijing> 专业帮人泼粪
<MangHuoEr> 所以咋听起来那家公司不好面，至少听起来要靠缘分
<MangHuoEr> 貌似也有面试完结果hc关了的?
<violetzijing> 那不是 Qiong 么
<violetzijing> 反正我是没过
<violetzijing> 被人评论「不聪明」
<violetzijing> 我派了个聪明的去做完了算法题
<violetzijing> 「不活泼」
<Qiong> violetzijing: 大佬你还不聪明?
<Qiong> 不过良心话, 斩老板是我见过的最聪明的engineer之一了
<violetzijing> 反正我不聪明
<violetzijing> 好歹给我看个聪明的例子呗
<Qiong> 斩老板对公司各种事件的预测极度精准
<violetzijing> 讲讲
<Qiong> violetzijing: 等事情落定了啊
<Qiong> violetzijing: 现在斩老板预测的都是机密啊
<Qiong> 大佬们, zfs的raidz靠谱吗?
<violetzijing> 我还是好奇
<contrun[m]> Qiong:  https://transfer.sh/SMZGL/2019-03-07-214640_1546x2095_scrot.png  nixo
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ image/png
<contrun[m]> nixos 吼不吼
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-08
<Qiong> qiao: violetzijing: contrun[m]: HowIsItGoing: 早, 大佬们
<violetzijing> Qiong|Eat, 早
<violetzijing> 今天上半天班
<violetzijing> 开心啊
<Qiong|Eat> violetzijing: 羡慕大佬啊
<qiao> Qiong|Eat:  早
<qiao> Qiong|Eat: 你也可以只上半天的
<Guest3> hi all
<ubrl> Guest3:点点点.  11:47
<Qiong|Eat> qiao|lunch: 那估计会被开出
<Qiong|Eat> 开除
<Guest3> hehe
<Qiong|HalfFull> 大佬们啊, 今天有啥好事儿吗?
<flowerface> 我突然忘 了改名字的命令符是什么了。。。哪位大仙提醒提醒
<Qiong|HalfFull> flowerface: /nick
<flowerface> 谢谢
<flowerface> 我是新来的，报个道
<Qiong|HalfFull> flowerface: 这里都是新来的
<Guest3> 有没有人在三星手机上装UBUNTU
<flowerface> hi all
<ubrl> flowerface:点点点.  16:14
<maucat> 还有人在这里吗？
<sefeng> maucat: you a
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-09
<whoareU> 为什么我的GOLDENDICT 输入框不支持中文输入
<contrun[m]> whoareU:  首先你要告诉我们你用的是哪个输入法  是不是只有 goldendict 不能用  再看下系统语言设置对了没有 如果其他程序也没法输入中文 那很可能是系统语言设置错了  没有locale-gen 之类 去arch wiki上找 如果这样还是不行 可能是 x启动的时候 需要export的变量没有export  上 arch wiki 搜
<contrun[m]> whoareU:  另外 你换了 arch 或者 gentoo 你就不会有这些问题了
<contrun[m]> 同样是问问题 为什么我的问题总是没有人回答呢
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-10
<whoareU> linux下有什么好的TTS引擎或者库
<contrun[m]> whoareU:  你还没有使用 arch？ https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_applications/Other#Speech_synthesizers
<ubrl> ⇪ t: List of applications/Other - ArchWiki
<contrun[m]> 跟你说了 你用了 arch 或者 gentoo 就没有这些问题了     问来问去的问题啊，都 too simple，啊，sometimes naïve!
<whoareU>  i ready to restore the deleted file using debugfs command , when i type "debugfs -w /dev/sda3" ,prompt:"/dev/sda3: Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-02
<imadper> 大佬们好
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-05
<whoareU> 在用YOUTUBE－DL下载B站多集视频的时间，无论URL为那一集分视频的地址，始终只能得到你一集的视频，谁能帮忙解决一下
<whoareU> 第
<ikde>  /topic
<ailion> happyaron:  有进展不？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-06
<happyaron> ailion: 没给我消息呢
<nano123> ^_^
<nano123> 我又回来了
<nano123> 还有哪个在线阿
<nano123> 出来聊聊
<lyf_> hello
<lyf_> 有人吗
<lyf_> 第一次用irc，不怎么会用
<ailion> happyaron: 好慢啊。。。
<ailion> 方便给个搜狗那边的联系方式不？我想和他们聊聊~~
<happyaron> ailion: 不方便啊
<ailion> 那咋办啊，好多天了
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-07
<lzkj> 各位专家老师大家好
<lzkj> 我有一个问题
<lzkj> https://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2019-08/159848.htm
<lzkj> 按照这个教程配置xubuntu18.04的xrdp，配置完了登不上，能显示xrdp的登录界面，输完账号和密码就剩一个青色的壁纸了……
<joelin[m]> 墙了么？
<lzkj> ?
<mk3548208> 什么桌面环境？
<lzkj> joelin[m]: 不是VPS啊，就自己家电脑😥
<lzkj> mk3548208: xfce4
<lzkj> Xubuntu 18.04
<mk3548208> 我记得在debian根本就不需要配置，什么安装就能联的，你要么几个配置文件删除重新安装实施看
<mk3548208> 只有青色壁纸应该是有些桌面环境进程没写上去
<mk3548208> 建议软件xrdp卸载然后相关配置文件删除，重新安装直接连看看
<lzkj> deepin也是apt install xrdp就能用
<lzkj> 家里的山寨派和这台电脑就不行
<lzkj> mk3548208: 好的，我试一下
<mk3548208> 可能wm配置文件没写上
<ArthurLee1977> 这里有人吗
<ArthurLee1977> ?
<lzkj> ArthurLee1977: 冒泡
<lzkj> 完蛋了
<lzkj> 为了装xorgxrdp
<lzkj> 我把xserver-xorg-core给remove --purge了😂
<lzkj> 重新装了一下xorgxrdp，奇迹般地能用了！😂
<mk3548208> ArthurLee1977: ？？？
<lzkj> mk3548208: 能用了，重装了xorgxrdp
<lzkj> 先卸载了xserver-xorg-core
<MaMaiPee> ?
<MaMaiPee> 有人没？
<ArthurLee1977> ubuntu不是国内linux最大的用户群体吗
<ArthurLee1977> 为什么irc频道里这么少人
<yloves_> 因为现在大家都换聊天工具了……
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-08
<Guest5297> Hello?
<Guest5297> 没人吗
